# Post something you want to tell someone but are too afraid to say.



## tigerlilly

It could be anything, and you don't have to specify who it's addressed to (but of course you can if you want!)

I'll start:

I wish I had the spine to tell you to stop pushing me around, but you're so twisted and delusional that you'll never understand. You think that you're a good friend just because you don't agree with other people when they talk behind my back, but you're forgetting that I've lied for you, even when I thought you were wrong; I _always_ stuck up for you when other people called you a **** or a *****, even if I secretly thought they had a point; and I let you push me around and abuse my friendship and confess to me all your ugly dark secrets, without a single protest. So when one day I finally get it together and stop talking to you, please don't make me fight with you about it, just let it go.


----------



## BetaBoy90

.


----------



## Resonance

BetaBoy90 said:


> .


:rofl


----------



## coeur_brise

"Hey, you're kinda cute."


----------



## AussiePea

^^ I think we will have a lot of those in here haha.

--------------

I can tell you are taking advantage of my kindness, but don't be surprised when it suddenly disappears.


----------



## sanspants08

To all of my friends with babies: No offense, but I don't like being around them too much. I REALLY don't want to hold yours.


----------



## Lasair

I would really like if you just told me to go off, that why I'd leave you alone and have it clear in my head that you don't want to hang out anymore instead of me making a fool of myself over and over - It's not your fault I am so down but the way you treat me doesn't help - I love you and always will but can't take being ignored like this!


----------



## leonardess

sanspants08 said:


> To all of my friends with babies: No offense, but I don't like being around them too much. I REALLY don't want to hold yours.


so right on. I know I'm supposed to be approaching that grandmotherly age where I'm supposed to simply adore all drooling offspring, and I've tried, but I simply don't and never will. They're cute and all that, but don't push them on me!


----------



## sliplikespace

"I love you"


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm tired of letting you borrow stuff. It takes you a long time to give the things back and they return in a condition worse than when I lent them them to you. You're going to give everything back and never ask anything else again.


----------



## Selbbin

PAY YOUR RENT! I don't think I can pay it for you much longer. It's been over a year!


----------



## tigerlilly

haha there are too many things i'm afraid to say to people...

i know you love me, but i still freak out sometimes when it takes you over an hour to answer my texts. it makes me wonder what you're doing, or if maybe you just don't care what i have to say. the reason i'm not telling you this is that i know you'd think i'm super-needy. i'm sorry i can't be less crazy on the inside.


----------



## leonardess

what a great idea for a thread. maybe, in the near future, people will work up the courage to make the leap from posting here to saying it face to face. Me included.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Why do you constantly ignorne me? We live down the hall from one another. When we first met you would always wink at me. This went on for months. Yet when I see you out at parties through mutual friends, you ignore me, then right before I leave, when noone is looking, you always come up to me and give me the hugest big hug. Are you playing games with me? We're both adults; this isn't highschool. Get your **** together and stop ****ing with my feelings.


----------



## Bathory

Dear family: I am different from the rest of you. I am agnostic and seeing your religious posts (on FB) day after day irks the hell out of me because I know I'm not afforded the same freedom to express myself w/o probably being disowned. I also like women as well as men. Big ****ing deal. Does that make me any different than I was 30 seconds ago when you didn't know that? I'm also very generous with my cursing and love tattoos and alternative lifestyles. I realize that you're *normal*, religious, conservative and set in your ways, but can't you still accept me, now that you know the *real* me?


----------



## Lasair

I would love to be able to tell my mum about my sa and other stuff....but I never see that happening!


----------



## Cyber Lume

For the love of God, WASH YOUR HANDS after you use the toilet. And don't forget the soap.


----------



## Misanthropic

*sings 'I can feel it...coming in the air toniiiight.....hold ooonnn, I've been waiting for this moment, for all my life....*

I want to sing this to my cat but I'm afraid she'll think I'm a retard.


----------



## Freiheit

Look, you backstabbed me and used me. Don't _pretend_ to be my friend and insult my intelligence by messaging me and speaking to me in a casual manner like what happened between us was nothing. I'm not mindless and I am not a plastic puppet made for your occasional entertainment. You are frivolous and grossely immature. How you even assume that we were _ever_ friends is beyond me, since as it stands, there exists no evidence of that whatsoever. Thank you. Nothing further.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm not sure how I'm supposed to be comfortable telling you anything big and important, when you won't fess up to anything yourselves. It's kinda one-sided. 

(to parents)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Cyber Lume said:


> For the love of God, WASH YOUR HANDS after you use the toilet. And don't forget the soap.


Haha...I can use this one for a coworker.


----------



## mind_games

You'recute!

Andhighlynom-able.


----------



## layitontheline

I dreamt about you a night or two ago. Creeeeeeepy.


----------



## kangarabbit

Person 1: One moment I feel that you're my friend and that you're understanding, but the next moment I don't know anymore. Do you like me as a friend or do you hate me?

Person 2: Please stop pointing out my flaws. I know I'm moody, depressing, anti-social, and ugly. If you're trying to "open my eyes" to reality, you can stop because I KNOW. I've known for a long time and I don't need you to constantly remind me. Believe me, I want to change myself as much as you want me to.


----------



## cgj93

you arent my friend, you have backstabbed me many times, and i am powerless.
you probably will find new ways to trip me up, you utter utter incompetent arrogant self-loving narcissistic dumb piece of ****, ****off and die. i was always better than you at everything and you were jealous. there i ****ing typed it atleast phew
this is such a great idea for a thread, i could go on for hours if it didnt look psychotic


----------



## Annie K

I really miss you.


----------



## Emanresu

No your child isn't cute, it's actually one of the ugliest kids I've ever seen. No he shouldn't be a model, and no I really don't want to see all your pictures of him!


----------



## Kakaka

_To my cousin:_ You may have a nice house, a car and a family but this does not disguise nor justify the fact that you are the biggest, most intolerable assh*le I have ever met. It boggles my mind that someone like you managed to get a law degree - I've honestly met young children with a higher level of maturity than you.

Here's a nice one to balance things out. I might actually tell her this if I ever meet her again and if the moment is right (or if I'm sufficiently intoxicated).

_ To the girl I used to sit next to in my French class:_
I'm sorry I was such a bi-polar weirdo. Thanks for being so tolerant, you didn't need to be. And thanks for making the effort to try and get to know me, you didn't need to do that either.

Truth is, I fancied you like mad - hell, every guy in our year did. You know in those cheesy high-school movies, there's always that one beautiful girl every guy is after? Well, that was you.

You were just so damn sweet and friendly, I guess I wasn't used to it. Anyway, I hope my stupid actions didn't make you feel too bad 

EDIT: ooo 100 posts


----------



## sacred

to my oldest sister: why do you only date sensitive and irresponsible sissy boys that just end up using you as a bank account and support system.

you da man sissy.


----------



## zomgz

To the people that make fun of me for no apparent reason: I don't care what you think about me so stop trying to fool yourself into believing you're better than me by throwing ignorant words at me. I'll never stoop to your level because no matter what they say, words do hurt and they impact us and I don't enjoy hurting people. If someone doesn't want to do something or talk about something you should respect that, it's obviously a sensitive subject for them and by you provoking them about it you're just showing you lack the ability to have empathy.

For gods sakes think for yourself for once and stop falling into peer pressure and making fun of someone because it will make you fit in. That's a cheap way to lose yourself and you know that.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

I don't care!


----------



## SOME

I'm not okay


----------



## strawberryjulius

This is more too inappropriate to say rather than afraid: Bend over again! It was wonderful. D:


----------



## GunnyHighway

sliplikespace said:


> "I love you"


This as well for myself.



merrygolds said:


> Person 1: One moment I feel that you're my friend and that you're understanding, but the next moment I don't know anymore. Do you like me as a friend or do you hate me?


And to the same person, that...:|


----------



## Insanityonthego

I love you but you've turned into a selfish animal. (mom)
I wanted to love you, but you betrayed my trust, I feel bad for you. You're a neurotic a-hole but I can't completely abhor you. (dad)
You're such a pathetic loser, I'm so glad my mom is finally divorcing you. Good riddance. (stepdad)
Stop calling me. (rest of the family)
I wish you could tell I care (?)


----------



## layitontheline

strawberryjulius said:


> This is more too inappropriate to say rather than afraid: Bend over again! It was wonderful. D:


Whoa, this thread has just turned wonderful.


----------



## nycdude

To Parents: "mom, dad i lost all of my friends and i am friendless now, so don't feel sorry for me, its my fault, i am a really shy and anxious kid outside from our home"

To a young family member: " Why do you think being an Emo is cool"


----------



## Perfectionist

You have an excuse for everything. Stop blaming others and fix it yourself for crying out loud. It's your mess.


----------



## Resonance

I've been stealing your teabags ever since we moved in to this flat - HA!


----------



## BrokenStars

Person A: "We had so many great times together. How did our friendship just die? What did I do?" :stu

Person B: "I want to hug you. :um To bad I never will. You live so far away." :roll


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I will always love you.


----------



## Metus

It was _me_!


----------



## laura024

Why couldn't you treat me right if you loved me so much?


----------



## kiirby

I know you all pity me. Why can't you just say it?


----------



## kangarabbit

You spend so much money on yourself. I know because I have to read all your tweets about all your new purchases. Stop making up excuses as to why you don't give me presents. You're so selfish.


----------



## keithp

I have a crush on a non blood related cousin that is close to me but havent told anyone.


----------



## AK32

I'm sorry if I said or did anything to make you think I hate you, but that is far from the truth. I care about you more than words can say.


----------



## bezoomny

I know you're depressed, but going months without so much as a text crushes my soul. Maybe you shot yourself back in October, I really have no idea. Assuming you're still alive, will the next time we see each other be in French class next semester? That won't be awkward at all. I think you're more trouble than you're worth, as much as I positively adore you.


----------



## Bruceross89

Remember that time when you are piss drunk at a party and told me to come over to your place to bang the next day? 

Hahha this actually happened, I was just too scared if she didn't remember saying that and showing up at the door she would be like "wtf" lol


----------



## ValiantThor

Dad, your disgusting ******* and i hope you die of a heartattack.


----------



## Bbpuff

I love you, but I don't see a future with you. You shouldn't wait for me, it'll just be a waste of your time and energy. I want you to find someone else. But I'm to selfish to let you go.. Why wait for someone that you won't have a future with? Alot can happen during this time, people change. I might not be the same. And I'm afraid I'll dissapoint you. I still want to keep in touch, I still want to be friends. I don't want you out of my life. Because I care about you to much.. But I hate getting your hopes up, for a non existent future.. And I don't want to hurt you anymore than I need to.. I've dragged on this relationship for far to long.. And I'm sorry..


----------



## BetaBoy90

CrashMedicate said:


> Dear new supervisor,
> You've done an excellent job of pissing off everybody. You've been nick-named "wind hole" by your own employees, which I will admit makes me laugh not only because it rhymes with your name, but because wind coming from a hole is the figurative equivalent of what the words coming from your mouth are.


HA! Nice one Crash:clap


----------



## BetaBoy90

Sorry for peeing on your door, if you happened to notice of course.


----------



## laura024

CrashMedicate said:


> Dear new supervisor,
> You've done an excellent job of pissing off everybody. You've been nick-named "wind hole" by your own employees, which I will admit makes me laugh not only because it rhymes with your name, but because wind coming from a hole is the figurative equivalent of what the words coming from your mouth are.


Sounds like one of the supervisors at my job. She's so mean!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- I don't know how to explain, I'm confused & irrational & all those instabilities
- I care but I don't know how to show it in the most traditional of senses


----------



## BetaBoy90

Damn I'm a sexy piece of man meat


----------



## factmonger

Stop making me feel like a naive idiot. Having a strong personality doesn't give you the right to treat me like a dribbling two-year-old.


----------



## AussiePea

Funny how after what you did to me, not once but twice, and each time I gave you another chance, you still somehow blame me and expect me to be the one who feels bad. Well it isn't going to happen and you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## SebFontain

Being someone's friend isnt about what you should have done, its about what you do. Grudges are for the weaker spirit, I will never be one of those thankfully. My morals make shape me into who I am and never will I fall subject to your complete confused state of mind. 

A hint to anybody... when picking long term friends, make sure they themselves have long term friends.... or else you will be out a friend with time. Also make sure that person is not crazy trying to poison a neigbor dog... i mean, if someone has no common sense, well they wont call the cops, they will just use death as a means of problem handling. 

Love u Tiana, thanks for making me come on SAS to conquer that horrible past and showing me this thread!! U are too good to me =)


----------



## strawberryjulius

You don't really have much of a butt, do you? I need to re-check. Bend over again.


----------



## kangarabbit

(Not entirely because I'm too afraid, but because he's in another country and doesn't speak English. :love2)

You're so cute~ Your smile makes my day and your voice is beautiful. If only I was as attractive as you are and a bit younger. 이태민 너무 좋아해요♥


----------



## leonardess

if you ever do that again, I will have the police crawling up your *** so fast you'll think you've drunk a gallon of jalapeno seeds.


----------



## laura024

I miss you.


----------



## kangarabbit

I hate you. But you're all I've got. :bash


----------



## BrokenStars

I want you. :bash


----------



## steelmyhead

Please give me your opinion of the thickened mass of tissue underneath my right nipple.


----------



## leonardess

^it's your unformed twin, and it's telling you not to do it.


----------



## ImWeird

Why did you have to go?


----------



## layitontheline

I wish you weren't a social butterfly so that you had more time for me.


----------



## leonardess

^ that's a good one. that last line cracked me up incredibly. 

I once got a gift of socks. on the tag it said "socks to be you".


----------



## leonardess

actually, I got another. and it's not that I'm too afraid to say these, it's just that the parties to whom I am speaking aren't around to hear it anymore, nor would they listen anyway, BUT, it doesn't make any of this any less true. 

YOU are boring. the truth is, I was/am too good for you. My body is too hot for you, my mind too sharp, and I need GOOD company AND conversation. So, all of you and your little goody goody floozies did me a HUGE favour. Now I can have some fun. At last.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There are things we could do without, that I could do without for a long period that might help us in the long run


----------



## FakeFur

I know I'm confusing and hard to read, but I still _do _want to talk to you. I hope you still feel the same. Do you?


----------



## Cyber Lume

I'm sorry. I think I'm PMSing.


----------



## Mr Shankly

I wanna be your friend. All you do is work and I worry that it's isolating you. I think we're pretty similar, really, but I never have the opportunity to tell you. And I can't suddenly become a close friend without telling you all these things... because you'll think I'm a creep. I just really wanna help you. I think I could if you'd just let me.


----------



## layitontheline

I wanted a watch that would allow me to, you know, see what time it is. Not a watch that looks pretty but is useless.


----------



## Freiheit

I wish that you could understand that the reason why I can't see you anymore is not because I hate you, but because it hurts.


----------



## tigerlilly

1. I'll never understand why you treated me that way and then had the nerve to call it "love." Until you grow up and learn to take responsibility for your own actions, you will never find real love, and I'm sorry for you.

2. I don't know how to tell you how I feel. I told you I love you, but those three words don't really express it properly. Maybe it's too soon to say this, but I hope this lasts forever.


----------



## amene

tigerlilly said:


> It could be anything, and you don't have to specify who it's addressed to (but of course you can if you want!)
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> I wish I had the spine to tell you to stop pushing me around, but you're so twisted and delusional that you'll never understand. You think that you're a good friend just because you don't agree with other people when they talk behind my back, but you're forgetting that I've lied for you, even when I thought you were wrong; I _always_ stuck up for you when other people called you a **** or a *****, even if I secretly thought they had a point; and I let you push me around and abuse my friendship and confess to me all your ugly dark secrets, without a single protest. So when one day I finally get it together and stop talking to you, please don't make me fight with you about it, just let it go.


Reminds me somewhat of a friend I had..


----------



## rawrguy

MJ says it better than me :um


----------



## amene

To all my facebook friends except 3 who are my only friends that seem to like me, well they aren't as fake...but they don't really go on anyway.

I'm done, dones with everyone. No one talkes to me, replies to me when I say something and BS me they miss me blah blah. **** you, fake *** people. I'm leaving and I hope I never ever see any of you again, you've done nothing for me and lied to me. How wrong is that, being to nice gets you in the worst situations. I'm deleting all phone numbers, and going to move on and find atual friends who will stick by me, not ignore, bull **** me, **** me over, lie to me, make me feel bad and are just plain fake. I'm going to move on and hope to meet some real friends, or close to real and then maybe I'll actually enjoy myself. I'm to nice to anybody, you don't deserve to know, don't deserve my friendship. Bye.

To parents

You guys don't get it, and I wonder if you ever will. Sorry I'm not obessesed with fashion and ****ty mainstream music..that I'm single, not very popular and that I could care less about church. I'am not a ****ing child, stop treating me like one. ****, let me live my life, let me like what I like and not be judged for it. Stop ****ing making me do things I do not want to do, I'm almost 20 years old and have wasted all my teen years... Stop looking down on me because I'm different and mom social anxiety does not mean you have an evil spirit it's serious and is not easy to over come. Sorry I don't look the way you want me too, deal with it.I hate when you make me try and be someone I'm not, it makes me more uncomfortable, but you don't understand. And sorry for being a constant **** up.

To the guy I like...

I like you, I really like you. You're the most beautiful man I've ever seen and I do mean that. 
If you don't like me back, can we still be friends?




`I think if I were with him I'd be finally happy...oh well, gotta move on.


----------



## BrokenStars

Emanresu said:


> No your child isn't cute, it's actually one of the ugliest kids I've ever seen. No he shouldn't be a model, and no I really don't want to see all your pictures of him!


:rofl



rawrguy said:


> MJ says it better than me :um


Aww how cute. Whoever that is for is a very lucky girl. :yes


----------



## rawrguy

^indeed :yes


----------



## Lasair

Did I do something wrong? 

When you are free and not busy can we hang out, will you please make the plans though because every time I do I get turned down by you and it makes me feel like crap and it makes me feel like you don't like me anymore - I am off Saturday, my last chance to see you for a very long time and I miss you so much, I thought you knew that. I thought you understood - I guess you don't.


----------



## catalinahx

I don't understand why you abandoned your kids and myself. It was incredibly petty of you to put your dislike of my family in front of your children and wife. Now we're divorcing. Dad keeps asking me when it's going to be finalized. I have to say I'm pretty mellow about it. I don't really give a damn either way. It's obviously happening no matter what I do or say, so there's no use in fighting it when I could put my energy elsewhere.

Miss you. xo

_I can't for the life of me figure out how loving somebody translates into leaving them behind._


----------



## odd_one_out

Mary, why is it you tell me how much you love me and how terribly you have missed me while you've been sick and say you can't wait to touch me again and stroke my hairy man legs? I thought we were just friends. I've not missed you nearly as much. I recently thought you'd pushed me away when we were a couple because you'd sensed we were just friends, despite you having feelings for me. How can you be in love with someone and want them but reject their affection? None of your answers made sense, and you're not even a complicated person. It turns out you don't really sense we're just friends but still consider me your partner. Your slips on the phone when describing me and subsequent corrections give this away. You had your chance and I gave you many, but you blew it. Now we're in this stupid situation.

Agh. She just waved from across the room and said "love yoouu."


----------



## JohnParker

1. I'm infatuated with you. I wish I could have you. Unfortunately, you're a boy and I'm a boy. I like men. You probably don't. I haven't looked at anyone else but you. If I could have your friendship, that's fine with me, as long as I can be close to you. You're cute, comical, yet timid at the same time. Those are the three traits I want in my lover. I adore every one of your flaws. I've loved you ever since we met. I daydream about being with you. I've written poems about you. When I saw you reading that one book for your English class (which you hated by the way), I bought the same one from the bookstore and read the whole thing just to get an idea of what you were thinking. I know everything I just said was creepy beyond belief. That's why I'm telling you this now, on graduation day, when henceforth I will probably never see you again for the rest of my life. I know, that after today, you will either feel the same love for me, or feel unspeakable disgust for years to come. Whatever you decide feel, at least now you know.


----------



## odd_one_out

Mary, you still don't make sense to me after all these months. You were so convincing when you told me what you wanted me to do to you today. I believed you. Now I remember how you were the same when we were a couple and I believed you then. You'd pull away early from hugs and never connect with me. You let your fear rule perhaps. My feelings for you died a few weeks after the breakup. We almost became intimate again but you left to use the bathroom and never returned. I found out you'd been distracted by the TV. You just left me lying there. That was it for me and I can't go back. And I just know you can't connect with me if we ever try again. How can you be in love and do that? The TV, FFS?


----------



## Cyber Lume

Why do you like me? 

Even though I'm trying to be, I am not a decent being, though I'm sure my standards differ dramatically from yours. I am always running from reality, because quite frankly, it scares me. The people in it scare me. YOU scare me. I'm such a mess, I can't relate to you at all. I'm afraid you will see how filthy I am if I try. I don't even care if someone rejects me if they don't know about me, but letting you see what I am and facing rejection would just tear me apart. I know I deserve rejection, but I am a coward. A worthless, disgusting, coward. 

And yet, I still wish I could show you what I am. 


(To everyone who likes me)

Hm...maybe I really am an "M."


----------



## AgentScully

I don't know what I did that caused you to so abruptly stop speaking to me. You're a judgemental ***** and honestly, I'm better off without a friend like you.


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

First one:

I don't understand why you have to make me feel so much like crap over one thing. It's always good to know that you truly don't give a damn unless I'm impressing you in some way or another. Thanks a lot. And I also love how you pretty much harass me and give me crap just for being me. I'm sick of the smacks on the forehead, of the "Let's make you sound like and idiot!" idea, and your overall unwillingness to accept any minutia of change in your life. Jeeze.

Next up!:

I think you're pretty, and you are an amazing person, but it's always nice to see that like every other one of your kind, you judge me solely on my looks. I'm not hot with rippling six pack abs? Then I'm automatically a creepy weirdo who stalks you all the time. I don't judge you, but you can do it to me? Good to see that we can all accept each other. Grow up. Not everyone is predestined to date and/or marry hot guys there, you stuck up harpy, you're no better yourself.


----------



## odd_one_out

I blurted all mine out last night. Couldn't help it.


----------



## ImWeird

Even though we had our problems, I still miss you and wish you were here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mom, I know things often get repeated in conversations to stress the point and/or keep things going but when you've done this multiple times I'm really just nodding & smiling, there's only so many times you can hear the same thing said different ways


----------



## kangarabbit

You ignored me and wasted my time. I also didn't like that look you gave me. -__-


----------



## Rocklover639

Hey, I love you.


----------



## wasteddays

I'm afraid to tell my supervisor that a co-worker is a liar and as crooked as they come.


----------



## skygazer

Am I amusing? That's alright, it's not like I have any feelings.


----------



## rawrguy

I'm sorry for being as useless as I am... please don't try to push me towards doing things though. I'm going to see a psychologist soon. I am also recovering, dad.


----------



## layitontheline

You look like your head is about to explode when you backcomb your hair like that.


----------



## sacred

i dont give a **** what this particular word means in german.. get off my you tube page. and stop playing stupid and acting like some happy go lucky tourist visiting canada for the first time.


----------



## Freiheit

I wish you would understand that the reason why I talk to you is because I have strong feelings for you. I have felt this way for the 4 years we've known each other. I hate this distance. I know you don't think of me the way I think of you. I just wish you were aware, but it is pointless for me to tell you knowing that you love someone else. I will never be that person that you'd want me to be and I will never get over you either.


----------



## tigerlilly

Stop bossing me around. You call me and wake me up, and talk down to me because I slept until 2pm (I was up all night working on my dad's birthday present, I'm sorry if that makes me a loser in your eyes?) so you can tell me to scare your ex-boyfriend (who is still my friend) out of coming to the party you're forcing me to attend, and when I say I have to drive and stay sober so I can leave early because I have an eye doctor appointment at 8:30 tomorrow morning you say "But it's my going away party!" like I'm supposed to cancel my appointment or something. What the **** is wrong with you? I have my own life. I'm sick of you walking all over me. And not only do you expect me not to mind, you don't even NOTICE that what you're doing is pushing me around and making me do what you want constantly. **** you.


----------



## Pikachux

Unrequited love is elegant in its own way but can we please start out as friends?!- idiot boy

STOP HATING YOURSELF! I have always loved you for the potentially and warmth I see in you- idiot brother


----------



## amene

Some..more.


Help me be happy...please. I can't do this anymore. I'm sad, so ****ing sad. I want to actually be happy, it's be so long that I don't know how it feels anymore.

I'm no good, no good at anything. What am I going to do? What am I going to do in the future. I want to drop out of college and get famous for no ****ing reason. I want to be someone important, someone successful.

I ****ing hate you. You cruel sack of ****. You were so mean to me for no reason, I did nothing wrong. thanks a lot.

Sorry for swearing a lot lol.


----------



## sean88

Hi.

lol :[


----------



## Arisa1536

Why were you so rude to me? I tried to be your friend and you immediately froze, you acted as though i had the bubonic plague and thanks to your wonderful but strong opinions and persuasive manner you managed to turn three other people who i considered my friends against me, thank you very much you conceited little prick. All i did was be nice to you and you took it the wrong way for goodness sake, get a life, stop dressing up and living in a fantasy world that applies to you and all your little adult friends who shunned me when i attempted to befriend them but alas was not willing to play along in those childish fantasy games of make believe
Man you are disrespectful, i called you by your first name and you had so little respect for me that you referred to me as "she"
I HAVE A NAME DICKWAD but i hope i never see u again, so do not worry you wont have to spend two seconds learning it


----------



## Perfectionist

You are so not getting laid for a really long time.


----------



## Dub16

you are the best lil leprechaun ever.


----------



## Freiheit

Your behavior makes me sick. I guess you were hiding your ugly self from me all along. You need help and you need to stop taking advantage of people or else one day, karma will get you real good when you least expect it. Just don't come running back to me next time, because I'm not going to be here.


----------



## Ape in space

Hey jerkface, if you don't understand what I'm saying, why don't you try LISTENING for a change instead of interrupting me every 3 seconds?! And how do you expect me to summarize it in a couple of sentences when you don't even know what a ****ing electromagnetic wave is? And for god's sake, at least PRETEND to be interested in hearing the answer to a question YOU asked me. Yeesh. First time socializing in months, and I already want to strangle everyone.


----------



## Glue

You should break up with your boyfriend and talk to me as often as you used to. You're a cute girl, but I want nothng to do with you in a romantic way. I see you more like a sister I never had. You were a great friend and I miss that. Toots, just let my heart be your home and let my mind be your only world. Never again will I be alone.

-Selfish


----------



## supersoshychick

"Stop phucking staring at me"


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

Oi, I felt like an idiot when I couldn't find you yesterday. I really wanted to just say "hi." to you. I mean, that would have been a really big step for me. And even though you might have someone else more attractive and overall better than me in your thoughts, I really wish I could just say that I REALLLLLYYYYY like you without sounding like a nutjob or a creep. :/


----------



## umieraj

_I don't understand you at all. It's so difficult to find any sort of lasting connection between us._
-and-
_You have no idea how important your happiness is to me._ 
-and-
_I wish you would talk to me more often. You're one of the few people that makes me feel like I'm actually worth something._


----------



## Lasair

I need a little bit of help


----------



## BrokenStars

You are really cute.


----------



## Kafuka

What the hell is your problem? Shallow prick.


----------



## rawrguy

I'm actually a (pretty pathetic) guy. Yes, I've been lying to you telling you I was a girl. Stop falling in love with me :afr


----------



## skygazer

Ma, there is something wrong with me that I cannot manage by myself


----------



## keithp

Yes you are hot, I want to kiss you and do something romantic with you. I dream about you a lot and your a great person.

Something I want to tell one person but cant.


----------



## Citrine

I don't think it's a good idea to be putting so much time into that. There are other things I think you should seriously be focusing on that I think wil be much more important in the long run.


----------



## Blue Bird

I wish you had fallen in love (or extreme like) with me.


----------



## notna

**** of you greedy ****! They are my Chocolate Peanuts


----------



## xTKsaucex

Ummmm, I got Bi Polar which is explains why I'm erratic.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

I had a huge crush on you in high school.


----------



## Glue

I love you, girl at Fat Burger. Never, in my life, have I seen someone so tiny/thin eat so much. Baby, the way you ate those Fat Fries transcends all self-respect. Such a thing is unprecedented in the history of gluttony. Your stomach is a cosmos onto itself; it is connected to the void of the universe and, as of today, the void in my heart. I may never see you again, but in those five minutes I was looking at you while I waited for my order you left me with sexual fantasies that are as endless as your appetite.


----------



## Slug

To man at bus stop: 
Please stop staring at me. And walk pass me over and over again pretending your not looking at me when I look your way. It's creepy. You're like 40 years older than me.


----------



## Perfectionist

Glue said:


> I love you, girl at Fat Burger. Never, in my life, have I seen someone so tiny/thin eat so much. Baby, the way you ate those Fat Fries transcends all self-respect. Such a thing is unprecedented in the history of gluttony. Your stomach is a cosmos onto itself; it is connected to the void of the universe and, as of today, the void in my heart. I may never see you again, but in those five minutes I was looking at you while I waited for my order you left me with sexual fantasies that are as endless as your appetite.


That was beautiful.

You know I'm not gonna respect you as a TA. I know you know. You know I know you know. So lets just avoid each other all semester, alright?


----------



## King Moonracer

im not autistic or retarded people in HS, and im not quiet because i dont like you.


----------



## umieraj

Glue said:


> I love you, girl at Fat Burger. Never, in my life, have I seen someone so tiny/thin eat so much. Baby, the way you ate those Fat Fries transcends all self-respect. Such a thing is unprecedented in the history of gluttony. Your stomach is a cosmos onto itself; it is connected to the void of the universe and, as of today, the void in my heart. I may never see you again, but in those five minutes I was looking at you while I waited for my order you left me with sexual fantasies that are as endless as your appetite.


Wow. So poetic.


----------



## cgj93

To her, Why did you keep doing that to me?


----------



## rockyraccoon

I had a crush on a girl in highschool. I talked to her very briefly, but I was to shy to ask her out. I think a lot of people can relate to this. Anyway, I decided to write a poem about it; I find it easier to express my feelings this way.

I try everyday but still I fear​Together with you panic is near​To talk to you would give me hope​Thoughts turn bad give me a rope​​I saw you there with your beautiful face​You sit so proud full of grace​I am angry with sorrow conflicted and mad​Thoughts turn black my world is sad​​I spoke to you one evening on the phone​My courage was low borrowed on loan​Fear broke through pulled me away​Have your thoughts for me gone astray​​I want to cry but tears won't flow​Panic strikes hard drives a powerful blow​I am so sad I want to speak​Courage is low my life seems bleak​


----------



## BrokenStars

rockyraccoon said:


> I had a crush on a girl in highschool. I talked to her very briefly, but I was to shy to ask her out. I think a lot of people can relate to this. Anyway, I decided to write a poem about it; I find it easier to express my feelings this way.
> 
> I try everyday but still I fear​
> Together with you panic is near​
> To talk to you would give me hope​
> Thoughts turn bad give me a rope​
> I saw you there with your beautiful face​
> You sit so proud full of grace​
> I am angry with sorrow conflicted and mad​
> Thoughts turn black my world is sad​
> I spoke to you one evening on the phone​
> My courage was low borrowed on loan​
> Fear broke through pulled me away​
> Have your thoughts for me gone astray​
> I want to cry but tears won't flow​
> Panic strikes hard drives a powerful blow​
> I am so sad I want to speak​
> Courage is low my life seems bleak​




Beautiful poem. I like it a lot.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Thank-you.


----------



## rawrguy

You're a female dog.


----------



## oreily85

To the person who skimmed my credit card in Ireland and spent thousands on it. Thanks for effing up my entire money situation. Thanks for making me stress over the bank giving the money back. And I hope you drink yourself stupid on the wine you bought, then you know, fall over and smash your head open  That is all.


----------



## hickorysmoked

I know I'm not your type, but you're so damn gorgeous. I hope the dude that ends up with you makes you happy. Oh, and I want to jump your bones lololol


----------



## BrokenStars

Your accusations and paranoia are laughable. You don't know me at all, so go on make your judgements because I really don't care. Your opinion means nothing to me. You never gave me a chance, now you're bitter, over what? Sticks and stones baby. Think what you want. Call me what you want. Yeah, I don't know what it's like to be you because you never gave me a chance. And you have no clue about what I've been through or what I deal with. 

:roll


----------



## rawrguy

BrokenStars said:


> Your accusations and paranoia are laughable. You don't know me at all, so go on make your judgements because I really don't care. Your opinion means nothing to me. You never gave me a chance, now you're bitter, over what? Sticks and stones baby. Think what you want. Call me what you want. Yeah, I don't know what it's like to be you because you never gave me a chance. And you have no clue about what I've been through or what I deal with.
> 
> :roll


:um


----------



## umieraj

I wish you would just try to believe. We could be so happy.


----------



## SociallyBroken

I miss you and I am sorry - Please forgive me:sigh


----------



## Stilla

Classmate:
I'm sorry if I seemed uncomfortable(even arrogant?) when you were trying to be nice and have a conversation with me. 
I actually think you're really cute and would love to be friends with you.


----------



## Freiheit

I can't understand why you act the way you do. I'm no fool and I know you don't consider me a true friend and all, but why take the time every so often, to BS me and pretend you even care? Just save it, and say what it is that you _really_ want. I've been nothing but patient with you all these years, but this is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## orchdorch925

I love you. I'm sorry we didn't get much time together before you left, but the time we had was wonderful. I miss you. The reason why I don't really talk to you anymore is that it's still painful for me to talk to you when I can't be with you. I hope that we can have time together when you get back, but it's not a sure thing. After all, 2 years is a long time. :S


----------



## Roberto

I have been mostly binge drinking every weekend for the past 2 and half years. I feel that there is something wrong with me a lot of the time. I wish I could be happy and careless and want to talk to people without it, but I am different and have always been and maybe lost touch with that sober social person sometimes. Work is stupid and depressing - I don't respond well to the dry authoritative nature or structure of it, or the value system of its culture. I never used to feel shameful about these unhappy feelings or expressing them, but now I do. 

I want to live somewhere beautiful , by myself. Isolated enough and away from strangers. with my own little jungle gym of personal ambitions and live out quiet dreams in my mind. dream about what might/could be, what I might attempt, and philosophize about what is. Prepare for a great new tomorrow. 

I am afraid that dreams are not meant to come true. I am afraid to accept things I feel or think today as true because , because things change a lot. Why bother affirming this today when tomorrow is a new truth and a new feeling and who knows what. This is just right now.


----------



## macaw

I wish your cigarette smoke wouldn't drift in through my open window. I'm trying to get some fresh air through the house, not make it smell like a smoker's lounge. :c


----------



## Perfectionist

I would toooooooooooooahtally do you.

Granted I'm not afraid to say this, I just can't because Alan Rickman has a restraining order against me. Whatevs.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

You can be a real a**hole sometimes


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Sorry if I give you short robotic answers whenever we talk. You probably think I'm annoyed by you whenever you try and start a conversation or ask me a question. The truth is I freeze up and don't know what to say.

Hopefully we can watch the Jets game together.


----------



## PitaMe

Cheesecake said:


> I'm tired of letting you borrow stuff. It takes you a long time to give the things back and they return in a condition worse than when I lent them them to you. You're going to give everything back and never ask anything else again.


:mum I love this


----------



## PitaMe

No I don't love you, I'm not even sure I like you anymore. Stop having people call me fifteen times in a row. It borders on psychotic. And stop threatening me, how is that going to make me love you again? It just proves what a complete a**hole you are. And I am not a b*tch, the only b*tch in this room is you.


----------



## Stilla

Are you seriously going to avoid this site all together *again* just because I came back? 
Get another account L. Or stop being afraid of having a confrontation with me.
Simple as that!


----------



## Glue

I am attracted to your unstableness/f*ckedupness. I don't mean to sound like an a-hole. I am being definitional here, not judgmental. See, "stable" is where horses sleep and that, little miss, does not apply to you. You're like a beautifully paved highway with massive potholes every 5 to 20 miles, and proneness for huge sporadic car pile ups. Most people would stay away, but I keep coming back for its hidden beauty. And you remind me of me - the screwed up part. And you're cute.


----------



## leonardess

the truth is, I LOVE that pizza. I'd like to spend the entire weekend in a bath of milkshakes (all flavors) and use hershey's syrup as the shower gel because whatever I can't manage to eat I want to absorb transcutaneously. I want roses (Cadbury's) in my garden bower, dammit. I want to mow down forests of pixie sticks and string cheese, not broccoli. So, when I talk about the gym, that's what I'm really saying.


----------



## PitaMe

leonardess said:


> the truth is, I LOVE that pizza. I'd like to spend the entire weekend in a bath of milkshakes (all flavors) and use hershey's syrup as the shower gel because whatever I can't manage to eat I want to absorb transcutaneously. I want roses (Cadbury's) in my garden bower, dammit. I want to mow down forests of pixie sticks and string cheese, not broccoli. So, when I talk about the gym, that's what I'm really saying.


:clap:boogie HILARIOUS!


----------



## prudence

Hey, how are you?


----------



## umieraj

Glue said:


> I am attracted to your unstableness/f*ckedupness. I don't mean so sound like an a-hole. I am being definitional here, not judgmental. See, "stable" is where horses sleep and that, little miss, does not apply to you. You're like a beautifully paved highway with massive potholes every 5 to 20 miles, and proneness for huge sporadic car pile ups. Most people would stay away, but I keep coming back for its hidden beauty. And you remind me of me - the screwed up part. And you're cute.


That's really beautiful and really relatable.


----------



## Tristeza

I waited for months to tell you something that was happening to me. I was really excited to talk about it. But you always came, dumped all YOUR stuff at me, and when you were finished you just said "I have to go now". And today I finally had my chance. I wanted to share something good you, after so much time. But you just ****ed it up in your fist sentence, a plain bold 'Meh'. Couldn't you see, that I wanted you to feel like I was feeling, to ask for further details, to daydream with me about how it would change things?

You changed a lot this last year. It's not the first time this happens. I guess you don't really give a **** about me now, do you? You just wanna someone that keeps praising you, saying how you have good taste, a brilliant future...


----------



## metallica2147

I have social anxiety.


----------



## amene

Ummm I might be bi, not gay. Just bi enough to makeout with a girl not an actual relationship. Don't hate me...-to whoever


Why the **** do you act like two different people! It pisses me off!!!!!- to my mom


----------



## vegetarian

Your a stupid *****, just shut the **** up and stop wasting my time. I know you talk **** about everyone behind their backs so why don't you man up and say it to someones face


----------



## Perfectionist

I think you're kinda cute. Does it bother you that I am like 4 inches taller than you and weigh more than you? Because if not we should totes go out. I will walk you home afterwards to protect you from muggers.


----------



## AussiePea

"Hi Renault, I am calling in relation to the trim wear on my steering wheel and wondering if this is covered under warranty?"


----------



## millenniumman75

I worry about hair loss. :hide


----------



## quiet0lady

The reason I haven't responded to your texts today is because you intimidate the hell out of me. I don't know what to say and every time I'm about to send something back I realize it sounds stupid and delete it. You have that effect on me.


----------



## odd_one_out

A) I wish you well and want you to be happy. B) I need you. C) They conflict.


----------



## Yozo

i desperately want to make love to a schoolgirl...of legal age.


----------



## Witchcraft

person 1.: We are not working out. We are too different and we will never be happy together.
person 2.: I have social anxiety, you are sociable and outgoing. Although I find you amazing, I feel we would never make it as a couple.


----------



## BrokenStars

*You're my best friend, but I can't save you this time. I just don't have the strength. I will be here if you need me. But, when you push me away, I just can't push back anymore. I'm sorry. *


----------



## Citrine

It....wasn't me.


----------



## purplefruit

To a couple people I told about my SA:
I don't understand you guys. You're my family, my sisters, especially you AJ. For some reason I thought that I could trust you. I decided to tell you something extremely personal that I haven't told anyone, yet you turn around and act like I'm the bad guy, like I'm somehow slapping you in the face, when in fact I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything. All I wanted was for you guys to have a great time without me dragging behind. I always decline your invitations and this time I wanted you to know _why_ I always do it. So Why are you turning this around on me? What am I apologizing for? How can I apologize for having SA? I remain in a state of total confusion as to why you both responded to me like that. I know I said I'm fine with you now, but I'm not. I always, always forgive because it's easier; but I don't ever forget. And speaking of never forgetting, AJ I won't forget how you ditched me in high school for the more popular crowd. I'm not stupid, I saw you and our "friends" trying to keep wink-wink secrets from me directly in front of my face. I know you ditched our plans in favour of hanging with your new Cool Friends on multiple occasions. You must have known it made me feel like complete and utter ****. You've known and presumably loved me since the day I was born. I'd expect it from randoms I haven't known my whole life, but how on earth could _you_ do that to me? What is wrong with you? I never confronted you about high school, and I probably never will, but I can't believe you acted like the victim after we fell out, despite the fact that you totally screwed with me like that without a conscience. And I know you, I'm sure you didn't even think that the way you acted was ****ty, bet you still don't.

I hope you know I was serious when I said that I won't be sharing anything personal with either of you again.

whoo! felt good 8)


----------



## FakeFur

You guys should probably just give up on me. You all have been trying for so long, but I don't think I can come through like you all have been hoping. I'm just too scared and unsure. I don't want to see you guys waiting around for nothing, so just give up. But thanks anyway, because I do truly appreciate it.


----------



## noyadefleur

1. I'm very sorry, but I'm a busy person, and I need time to myself sometimes. This doesn't mean we're growing apart!
2. I feel like we have a connection everytime I see you, but I don't think we've ever spoken. Do you want to say something to me as much as I want to say something to you?
3. I wish we communicated better.


----------



## yes

I really am not this silent or pure listener that you all think I am. If I was calm then I would be one of the dominant forces in the room, as I always think of things to add or and honestly I kinda like hearing the sound of my own voice lol.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

JohnParker said:


> 1. I'm infatuated with you. I wish I could have you. Unfortunately, you're a boy and I'm a boy. I like men. You probably don't. I haven't looked at anyone else but you. If I could have your friendship, that's fine with me, as long as I can be close to you. You're cute, comical, yet timid at the same time. Those are the three traits I want in my lover. I adore every one of your flaws. I've loved you ever since we met. I daydream about being with you. I've written poems about you. When I saw you reading that one book for your English class (which you hated by the way), I bought the same one from the bookstore and read the whole thing just to get an idea of what you were thinking. I know everything I just said was creepy beyond belief. That's why I'm telling you this now, on graduation day, when henceforth I will probably never see you again for the rest of my life. I know, that after today, you will either feel the same love for me, or feel unspeakable disgust for years to come. Whatever you decide feel, at least now you know.


Excuse me, I have something in my eye...

:cry


----------



## confidencelost

I'm sorry. I don't hate you. When I said those things I was being a coward. I loved you. Maybe I still do.
-
 You thought I would forget you. You thought I would move on. You even pleaded with me not to. You had the foresight I never had. Back then, you even knew me better than I knew myself. I didn't forget you though, it isn't that simple. I was afraid; Afraid you would forget me; Afraid that I was worthless. I'm sorry. You were my best friend and if I knew myself as I know myself now, maybe you still would be.
-
I don't blame any of you, but that situation really affected me in ways you don't even seem to realise or acknowledge. I have social anxiety, and that was the route of it. I'm not just shy. I don't enjoy being alone. You seem to have erased the first half of my life from your memories. This isn't part of who I am, not really. Don't any of you remember? I'm trying to regain control. I would appreciate your understanding and support.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I just want to be held, I'm tired of lying, please hold me, I just want someone to hold me. I'm so scared of everything, I'm completely pathetic. I'm tired of doing this alone..help me please...


----------



## cafune

EmptyRoom said:


> I just want to be held, I'm tired of lying, please hold me, I just want someone to hold me. I'm so scared of everything, I'm completely pathetic. I'm tired of doing this alone..help me please...


:squeeze


----------



## Ape in space

living4aday said:


> stop looking down my shirt, you pervert!


I'm sorry...


----------



## leonardess

when you speak of how horrible cigarettes are, and I listen to you in my workout wear and spandex whatevers and I nod in total, rapt agreement and make all those grunts of concurrence, I'm really thinking about my new electronic cigarette and how I'm hoping that will satisfy the craving I feel in every fibre of my being and how I can't wait to get back to those sensual, naughty, and ever so pleasing puffs from that cute little black atomizer.


----------



## Nucleared

I've always wanted you to be my boyfriend. I wish you were. But I also wish you were different.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

To my mother: 

I feel worthless around you. Like you don't care about me at all. I know I'm not the easiest person to be around and I know you're disappointed in me.... But can't you at least pretend that I matter to you?


----------



## adrian22

im lonely and it caused me to take an overdose cause i cant deal with things anymore
(to my best and only friend)


----------



## rockyraccoon

I still wish I could cry. It's getting worse. Thank-you for being there for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm trying to learn again, it's hard though


----------



## umieraj

You've been so blinded. Wake up!


----------



## BluePhoenix54

It feels as if you're a bit of a different person than when we first met. It's like you are either less caring towards me or I am just becoming an inconvenience to you. I know i'm not the best kind of friend you could have but I am trying. Maybe you're just bored of me? Ah well, sooner or later people always leave me, why did I actually expect you to be any different? :|


----------



## Livvle

You are selfish and mean. You're never there for me and you only want to talk about yourself. You don't know but your 'best friend' that you have fallen for said that the thought of you with _anyone_ is digusting because you are transgender, this is the type of person she is but you still think that the sun shines out of her arse. You spend all of your time with her and don't bother with me anymore.

You are a bad friend and a bad judge of character.


----------



## odd_one_out

I suck. Have a nice life.


----------



## heyJude

I like you...a lot.


----------



## westlouisbrutus

*hello out there*

I am just needing someone to talk to.I am sick of all the fake *** people in this world is there antone who's real that wants to communicate


----------



## BrokenStars

westlouisbrutus said:


> I am just needing someone to talk to.I am sick of all the fake *** people in this world is there antone who's real that wants to communicate


I know how you feel. :squeeze
You can talk to me if you want. I'm real. I hope. :um


----------



## Rossy

Brokenstars is great:blush


----------



## Citrine

It would suck if you chose a school that far away.


----------



## BrokenStars

Rossy said:


> Brokenstars is great:blush




Rossy is awesome. :yes


----------



## Rossy

Just saying the truth


----------



## umieraj

Ask me if I'm sad. I'm _heartbroken_.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

"You are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen. I think I'm in love."


----------



## LALoner

The Beatles are horribly overrated.


----------



## Stilla

I think you're handwriting is good actually


----------



## tutliputli

I'm sorry I'm so avoidant.


----------



## odd_one_out

I wish you'd never met each other so I wouldn't exist.


----------



## trendyfool

I have a huge crush on you. I have for years, and I only just realized it. Being around you is painful. It's fine when we're alone but when there's anyone else around, for some reason I can't say a word to you. All I can think is "oh god oh god oh god what do I say". And you're straight, and I'm not, so nothing's gonna happen. But I don't know what to do, because you're my best guy friend and I don't wanna ruin our friendship. So I guess I'll just sit here and try to get over you and pretend that I'm not jealous of your future girlfriend. You're way too cute, and I might love you. It hurts a little.

(sorry for possibly being way too dramatic haha)


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Why are we friends again when you don't really act like one? :|


----------



## kellyaimee

"We should hang out sometime?"
I get too scared to suggest it


----------



## Arisa1536

Ange, you are a useless friend, seriously i make all the effort and u still cannot be bothered, do u think its easy for me or something? 
I do not understand how os many people think u are so wonderful when u cannot even be bothered responding to a text or email and forget calling you because you are never there and get your brother to answer who always forgets to pass on the message 
and yet you are one of the only friends i have here in this city, well probably the only one aside from one another person who is totally obsessed in her boyfriend she has no time for anyone else :/


----------



## odd_one_out

Please, for the love of Christ, learn some basic skills in reason. Probably most of your interpersonal issues, which are due to being ruled emotionally and by your imagination (even when you claim you're making logical decisions - a rationalisation), could be mitigated by developing this area. Check out some texts. Study a list of logical fallacies online. Anything! Aghhhhhhh!


----------



## Hadron92

I'm a f****** biological failure, that's why!


----------



## Perfectionist

Depression is really screwing up my academic life right now.


----------



## tutliputli

I'd really like to get to know you better but you don't seem remotely interested in talking to me.


----------



## AussiePea

Perfectionist said:


> Depression is really screwing up my academic life right now.


wow you always seem upbeat and happy 

And don't be silly tuts!!

----------

I am sorry I did not talk on the phone to you, the truth is I was hiding in the toilet to avoid doing so because I honestly have no idea what I am meant to say to you when I just found out you have cancer. I'm sorry? Argh but then the awkward silence. I can be so damn awkward!!


----------



## tutliputli

Ospi said:


> wow you always seem upbeat and happy
> 
> And don't be silly tuts!!
> 
> ----------
> 
> I am sorry I did not talk on the phone to you, the truth is I was hiding in the toilet to avoid doing so because I honestly have no idea what I am meant to say to you when I just found out you have cancer. I'm sorry? Argh but then the awkward silence. I can be so damn awkward!!


I'm not just being silly for a change, I wish I was!

Really sorry to hear that Ospi, I wouldn't know what to say besides 'I'm sorry' either. What _can_ you say? It's very difficult. Perhaps it's better to just listen?


----------



## BetaBoy90

You're the best mailman we've ever had!


----------



## kiirby

I can't work next monday! And I want to quit at the end of March but you're not letting me! You're a *****.


----------



## Saekon

I hate you!

(enjoy the ambiguity)


----------



## Dub16

I love you kiirby


----------



## kiirby

Love you too baby boy.


----------



## odd_one_out

I can't help finding you beautiful.


----------



## Stilla

I'm tired of your double standards.


----------



## BrokenStars

Dub16 said:


> I love you kiirby


I love him more!


----------



## Emanresu

Who put the bop in the bop sh-bop sh-bop?


----------



## JayDontCareEh

You're an opportunist, and a manipulator. You sense weakness in people, and then you exploit them for your own personal gain.

I'm not trying to judge you - I'm just saying..... I'm hip to your game, so save the sob stories for some other sucker.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know how to talk you about my issues otherwise I might at least try


----------



## tigerlilly

i wish my love for you was enough to make you stop hurting. i'm scared all the time that something will happen to you, and i can't imagine anything more horrible than losing you.


----------



## umieraj

I feel like I'm just a burden to you. I don't want to bring it up though because I don't want to offend you like I did last time.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors

You're one of my best friends but sometimes I feel like you never even try to listen to me. I'll start talking to you and you won't even acknowledge my presence. You always interrupt people and never let them finish because your story is somehow better than everyone else's. I know you're not trying to take advantage of me but you also know how much of a doormat I am. You give me the courage to go do things but you've never really tried to understand why it takes so much for me to build up that courage. We haven't really "talked" about anything important in months. I know I have an almost impenetrable wall, but could you just act like you'd want to try and break it down?


----------



## layitontheline

You wear your pants ridiculously low. I am tempted to pull them down and embarrass you in front of everyone, but I'm not that mean.


----------



## kangarabbit

You have a cute smile.


----------



## Freiheit

What's it with you and elephants? You really piss me off. If you just dropped off the face of the earth I wouldn't mind that, actually.


----------



## odd_one_out

Go on, both of you. Just take. You have no idea.


----------



## caflme

OK


----------



## arpeggiator

I can't get out of my head what happened. Sorry if I bothered you or screwed up the night, it wasn't my intention. But I needed to say that, although I didn't choose the right words or the best moment, never would have done if I didn't think you are worthwhile. Damn I'm not empty inside despite of what you think. 
You can be honest with me if you want, but please don't ignore me. You are not aware of the damage done, you don't know how difficult it was to make that decision. Many sleepless nights, so many tears in my face and all in vain. I won't bother you anymore. Nothing more to say.


----------



## ont6

its never going to happen.


----------



## angus

I know what you did to me, just because I have a mental illness doesn't mean I am stupid.


----------



## MelysCariad

I don't know what carrer to go into, and I wish you would stop harrasing me. Discouraging my ever thought is _never_ going to help. Maybe I want to travel, and I will do it. You are not me.


----------



## Rosedubh

I wish you would try and help me.


----------



## mrbojangles

If you're forcing yourself to talk to me, then I wish you'd save me the trouble and ignore me.


----------



## caflme

There are so many things I wish I could change, things I've done, typed, and the ways I've hurt you... I really would erase the pain if I could. I miss you every day.


----------



## Monroee

Talking in psychological terms and analyzing is the only way I know how to cope. So suck it up and let me do that.


----------



## Justsimplyme

Please, try to understand me. I know you don't. You think that I'm stupid and whiny. But you have no ****ing idea how it feels. It's in my mind 24/7. Every piece of my brain is totaly ****ed up. I'm not cured. It just ****ing started! You wanna know why? I hate myself so bad It's hard to look in a mirror without crying. It' hard not to cry everytime i speak, cus of my horrible voice. It's hard not to cry when I think, I think stupid ****ing things that i shouldn't have in my stupid ****ing head. It's hard not to cry every time you come up with a comment about "how bad you are at maths" when we both know you have straight A's all the time or "how fat you are" when I'm way heavier than you or "how ugly you are" when you know that that depressed little mother****er in front of you look really bad. You are my best friend, I never trusted anyone like this before, and even though you are the reason I'm alive today, you make me feel so bad. Every day I think bout you, every night I cry over you. Cus you're bringing me down. Your not good for me. You are a great person, but not for me, not right now. The only reason I stayed with you, is simply cus I love the way you smile, the way your eyes shine. They look like ****ing stars to me. Love your voice, your body, and your curage. Four years now, and I never told you, that since the first time I saw you, I've been hoplessly in love with you. You're not good for me. Cus you don't understand my issues. For so long I needed someone to love, I couldn't love myself so I held on to you. But with you, I can't love myself. Your beauty blinds me.
Goodbye friend, I love you. Forever. 

Oh, **** that's long x) Sorry people, you don't have to read it^^


----------



## alligatortears50

to one group of people: 

I wish you would just listen to me. I wish you would stop saying "yeah" or "wow" to things I say...and then you ask me to repeat what I just said. THOSE ARE CLEAR-CUT SIGNS OF BOREDOM. I understand we all are busy with our lives, but I just wish you would stop for one damn second, and LISTEN. I love you, but it seems your phone is more important than talking to me. If I said that I was cutting myself, or contemplating suicide, YOU WOULD LISTEN THEN, WOULDN'T YOU?


----------



## SAgirl

I wish that you wouldn't withdraw from me so much. I like you and you like me. I wish that you would allow yourself to let me know something that happened that was funny last week or last month. I guess that I want to feel close to you, but really will you ever be able to say anything to me that will reassure me that you like me when sometimes you go away for weeks at a time. I have to remind myself: It's not the person, it's the illness. I wish that I could see you. I still have hope that I will.


----------



## au Lait

I cordially invite you to kiss my ***.


----------



## Berlusconi

"Just give it up already. I know for certain you took it."

"Friend" of mine jacked my wallet. I can't work up the courage to confront him about it. I know for certain he did it, trust me. Now I'm out $200, credit/debit card, and my SS card. Totally screwed. Credit card bill is past-due, already at $350 from $200.


----------



## odd_one_out

Saying nothing and saying something seem equally bad. I'll just say what's probably already known. I'm certainly not perfect.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

I want to tell one of my best friends that I have SA...


----------



## layitontheline

I'd ask if you want to hang out but I get the feeling you're not interested.


----------



## MagicAir

I wish you'd notice me : (


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Serene Sweetheart said:


> I want to tell one of my best friends that I have SA...


Same here. I wanna tell her but I have to admit she's pretty shallow. And once I brought it up, not about my self but the subject of social anxiety and she didn't really seem to believe that a person could be that way and it's funny cause I was basically describing myself.

Another thing is telling off some guy who tried to take advantage of me sexually and I didn't let him do anything with me so now he just ignores me.

Couldn't think of actual words so I just kind of described the situation.


----------



## mreynolds102787

I wish you would call me and stop treating me like I'm a worthless obligation. You walked out on me when I was a little kid and you're doing it again...


----------



## King Moonracer

**** you you **** sucking pieces of ****. Fucling respecte
im not a ****ing retard.- baseball team

you have any weed? I wana try it- stoner kid on baseball team

lets go have sex- cute girl who made me her friemd
on the first day of school


----------



## caflme

I know what you mean... trust is hard... sometimes impossible... to repair... I can relate because of how I feel about another... it sucks... but I'll not give up hope that someday it could happen. Have a good day. You were a really good friend and I appreciate all the support you gave me in that role and I'll never forget it.


----------



## Stilla

Leave. me. alone.


----------



## RockIt

Ⓘ Ⓦⓐⓝⓣ Ⓨⓞⓤ Ⓣⓞ Ⓑⓔ Ⓗⓐⓟⓟⓨ


----------



## Rosedubh

I need help...Also, talk to me like you talk to her!


----------



## Leary88

do you think of me as anything other than your friend?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Do you think of me as anything more than a sexual object? Please reply back, oh please... Me and you!


----------



## layitontheline

Do you think of me as anything other than a pair of hands to fill your bowls?


----------



## leonardess

do you think of me as anything other than a pair of bowls?


----------



## Jcgrey

I'm still in love with you.


----------



## Takk

i make fun of you for being a hopeless romantic, but i grew up watching disney movies too.... mediocrity is painful when we all have such high expectations for ourselves. i'm afraid we're just a generation of princes and princesses waiting to be saved...


----------



## yes

I think I might be depressed. Or is it just the natural response for somebody in my position?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

You are the most beautiful woman in the world. I dream about you every single day since the first moment I saw you. I only dream of moments that I hold you sweetly around me.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You don't look like your typical librarian, why can't I fit you into a stereotype damnit!!!


----------



## MsMusic

I like you. I've liked you for 4 years. But you don't feel the same way. Because if you did, you would have said something right?


----------



## Perfectionist

Stop asking me how to do all your work projects. I'm not your supervisor. Garr Garr Garr.


----------



## Perfectionist

Everyone thinks you're kindof racist. Please stop calling asian people fobs. At the very least, stop calling them that to their faces. At the very _very _least, stop calling them that to their faces when they are your coworker and you are at work.


----------



## DozyMare

Why oh why oh why would you get pregnant in the first few months of a new job, especially one with such a steep learning curve? We took you on because we were too busy to cope but far from relieving the load, you have simply added to it. Aside from the fact that you will be disappearing soon to have junior, you have been off sick loads in the last few months and your approach to the job hasn't exactly been enthusiastic. Worst decision that management ever made. They should've employed a man instead. And I'm a woman ...


----------



## KariKamiya

Dear dad...Stop telling me how much you'd like to visit me when I go back, how nice he is, how much you look forward to meeting him. I'm not going back. I'm too ****ed up and they got tired of it. So drop it please, it just makes me feel worse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm afraid to tell you guys how deeply I'm hurting inside because I feel like the revelation will hurt you too, it's never easy to hear that someone you care for is struggling so. I'm also afraid of hurting you when you offer support & I turn away from it because of how I feel


----------



## huh

Your kneecaps are stunning.


----------



## Perfectionist

I am going to activate the secret girl phone tree like in Legally Blond to tell all the women on the entire planet to never ever ever ever spread their legs for you.


----------



## coreyy

Why are you jackin my swagg! Get your own game quit using mine... Espically because i have very little, everytime you steal my shhhh!!!&&& i half to make up something new!


----------



## MindOverMood

You're back =)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

You are immature as hell, you're a ***** and you don't deserve to be a teacher.


----------



## Noca

You suck as a therapist and your car sucks too.


----------



## Melinda

It's hard for me to talk to you honestly. You told me earlier that you're starting to realize that the most important things in life aren't things, but relationships with others. I was _overjoyed_ to hear you say that. I want us to have a good relationship, truly I do. So here's the hard truth: you emailed me about X the other day after I explicitly told you I didn't want to hear about this. I responded and I gave you an honest explanation of why I have cut off contact with X and now I'm afraid I may have upset you because of this. I am scared of upsetting you--but it had to be said. I am not going to pretend that nothing is wrong here or that things are looking better when really they are just as s*it as they were before, if not worse. And you can't expect me to trust what you say because you lie to me all the time, and so does X. Even if it's to protect me, you've got to realize I've stopped believing everything you say on the subject purely out of self-preservation. It's not done out of hatred or vindictiveness. I love you. I will always love you. But please. _Please please please please go find a therapist. _I am only 22 years old, and living far away from you. I cannot help you deal with this issue any more than you could help me when you found out I was self-harming. Go and get help for this so that it doesn't have to negatively impact our relationship any more. And please respect my wish and don't email or call me about X anymore. _I don't want to hear it. _


----------



## layitontheline

You really hurt me. I hope one day you mature.


----------



## leonardess

I really hate you AND your gang. all you do is run around all day in your stoner van with your friends, screwing around with my carnival gig. that chick isn't smart just because she wears glasses you know. any chucklehead can tell that it's just me in a sheet, ghosts aren't real. and that blonde one who things she's so damn hot. and that big football playing doofus. and you have a talking dog, feckin weirdos. and get a shave and a haircut. and a bath.


----------



## kiirby

leonardess said:


> I really hate you AND your gang. all you do is run around all day in your stoner van with your friends, screwing around with my carnival gig. that chick isn't smart just because she wears glasses you know. any chucklehead can tell that it's just me in a sheet, ghosts aren't real. and that blonde one who things she's so damn hot. and that big football playing doofus. and you have a talking dog, feckin weirdos. and get a shave and a haircut. and a bath.


j-j-j-jeepers!


----------



## DALCake

I like you a little more than a friend.


----------



## kiirby

I'm not gay. Although I appreciate that you haven't made a big deal about the fact that you think I am.


----------



## au Lait

leonardess said:


> I really hate you AND your gang. all you do is run around all day in your stoner van with your friends, screwing around with my carnival gig. that chick isn't smart just because she wears glasses you know. any chucklehead can tell that it's just me in a sheet, ghosts aren't real. and that blonde one who things she's so damn hot. and that big football playing doofus. and you have a talking dog, feckin weirdos. and get a shave and a haircut. and a bath.


ruh-roh!


----------



## retropat

I love you.


----------



## lyssado707

I'm sorry.


----------



## miminka

I love that boy...


----------



## Tangerine

You owe me..


----------



## au Lait

You are one of my best friends and you know you can always count on me for a shoulder to cry on, but right now I really don't feel like listening to an in-depth report on your failed attempt at a DIY Brazilian wax.

Shoulda had that **** professionally done.


----------



## rockyraccoon

To anyone who gives a ****, I hate life; but I'm gonna try and change that, it's just hard. I wish life was enjoyable.


----------



## RockIt

IRS - You SUCK!!!! Flat tax anyone?


----------



## Stilla

I'm sorry dad. I love you, you know I do.


----------



## Justmine9

I loved you, but you had a child that was grown and your face was sort of ugly but I coulndt help myself. I don't think it would of worked.


----------



## Jessie203

When I told you to leave me alone I didn't mean it, what I meant was smarten up rethink what you just said take it back and stay with me here because I love you and need you ..


----------



## miminka

Justmine9 said:


> *I loved you, but you had a child that was grown and your face was sort of ugly but I coulndt help myself. I don't think it would of worked.*


:clap Respect.


----------



## odd_one_out

- I only let you get away with treating me like your pet dog, feeding me on tinned food, because I thought I was one and deserved it. 

- I only called you gorgeous because I had parts of my brain missing. You were a hideous person.

- You were a weak woman for crying in disappointment at the modest gifts I spent all my money on.

- Your poetry was insipid and matched your heart.


----------



## Smokin87

kathy903 said:


> When I told you to leave me alone I didn't mean it, what I meant was smarten up rethink what you just said take it back and stay with me here because I love you and need you ..


Damn, that really touched me for some reason.

All I can say is, go for it. If that person did leave you alone, it's probably because they love you too and respect your wishes. Maybe they just want you to be happy? I don't know. If you feel that way though, let them know.

Good luck 

I kind of ruined the theme of this thread, huh? :|

And the thing I would say to everyone I ever cared about? I'm sorry for letting you all down. I would do anything to make it right.


----------



## velvet1

I'm intrigued by you, but won't open the door unless your willing to open it by yourself and in the mean time I'll keep the lock/unlocked. But ain't willing to wait for you...


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I wish I could go back to New Zealand and start a relationship with you, I'm seriously considering doing a working holiday there after graduation only to be with you. But I'm afraid that by the time I get there, you'll already have a girlfriend because the timing has always been off between us. Sometimes I don't see the point of keeping in touch with you anymore because realistically, I don't think I will ever see you again, and even if I do, I won't matter enough to you anymore by then. Sometimes I wish you hadn't sent me flowers for Christmas because that makes it even harder to let you go. Sometimes I wish I had never met you, because then I wouldn't always be daydreaming of a happily-ever-after fairy tale with you. Oh yeah, and I deleted my Facebook because I couldn't stand seeing your profile with all its wall comments and photos of you with your friends, knowing that you're doing just fine without me, while I'm still stuck in my SA/depression hell.


----------



## Whatevs

You're more into me than I am you. I can't be what you want me to be right now.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a

I know you go through my friends' pages and read all the posts that I write on their wall. They're not friends with you which means that you can't read those posts on the main wall. I understand you like me a lot but sometimes you take things too far. Also, when you asked me if I wanted to take this friendship onto a relationship level and I replied I'd rather we stay as friends, I meant just that. I will never change my mind, even with that Valentines message you sent me that day. I'm sorry. I also wish you would stop being so persistent. 
--------
To my crush...if he liked me:
I'm sorry for showing you that I didn't like you. Whenever you cracked a joke in class I tried not to laugh, even when I thought the joke was hilarious. I don't know why I acted that way. If you have found someone now, I will wish you with many kind blessings. I'm sure I am no better than she may, she, a girl who has a whole world to offer and me, nothing but a world of misery. I wouldn't want you to be exposed to the worries that I've lived with.
--------
To all who have kindly tried to start a conversation with me, I'm sorry that I make it seem as if I don't want to talk to you - I'd love to if only I didn't have this disorder. :afr


----------



## odd_one_out

You ended it. You forfeited certain entitlements when doing that and have no right to have certain expectations of me. I am not responsible for that. I did not meet your list* of criteria, remember. 
*(21/9/2010)


----------



## JGreenwood

"My biggest regret is that I ruined your life and I am sorry."


----------



## macaw

I think you need help. 

(I'd get screamed at if I brought that up with them...)


----------



## odd_one_out

The feelings are there and never go away but the trust doesn't return.


----------



## Green Eyes

I really really like you and I want to be with you


----------



## Jessie203

I hope you realize what a fat ugly wh*re you have become. It really suits your internal looks aswell. Glad to see they finally match. Maybe it makes me a bit of a b*tch to enjoy the fact you look like sh** but after all you did to me I do enjoy it. All the times you put me down, they don't really matter now. You can't ride on your looks anymore, all you have is your bf who has smelly a** B.O. feet. I hope you eat yourself into a room until you are so big you can't fit out. You can email me then, and maybe I'd forgive you. Probably not though. That's okay though you won't need to cry, Bf will go run out and buy you a taco bell order number 4. ^_^


----------



## virtue134

BetaBoy90 said:


> My penis is that of average length and girth. Phew, glad I got that off my chest, of course that isn't meant literally...


:no


----------



## virtue134

im secretly a vampire......


----------



## MagusAnima

I wish you would just drop dead, you're the one complication in my otherwise happy relationship.


----------



## virtue134

"pls love me"


----------



## flawed

L - I appreciate that you don't mind sitting next to me in classes but please take a shower. You smell like rotten potatoes and cigarettes!

M - I'm sorry for not opening up and treating you like a friend. I was afraid of being weak and vulnerable, I'm sorry for driving you away.

V - Do you really see me as a friend? Or am I a obstacle to get to R?

R - I apologise for being inconsiderate and selfish, you're the best friend I've ever had in my life. Sorry I'm too afraid to say that in reality...

------------------------


Whatevs said:


> You're more into me than I am you. I can't be what you want me to be right now.


Sorry to be off-topic, but that reminds me of the relationship between Sasuke and Sakura, lol.


----------



## TenYears

Whatevs said:


> You're more into me than I am you. I can't be what you want me to be right now.


I'm on the other side with my wife...

I'm way more into you than you are to me. I still love you, even after all this f*kcing drama. No matter how hard I try, I can't seem to be who you want me to be anymore.

Nothing I do is good enuf for you anymore.

But then, in the end, after all these years, maybe the truth is what is coming out. Everything is conditional now, nothing is given away freely, everything, I mean everything, even you still loving/wanting me has a price. Why should you take the time to give yourself back to me. Why should you be different than anyone else.


----------



## Dying note

Don't put these responsibilities on me. You will be around a lot longer than I will be and if it's all up to me I *will *let you down.


----------



## Perfectionist

I know you all think I am a friendless nerdy loser. I can see it on all of your faces. Just come out and say it already.


----------



## SociallyBroken

I miss you , If I could do it all over again I would but batta :cry ...


----------



## kiirby

Don't judge me. Your cumulative respect is all I have.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You're a brat! I hope you grow out of it SOON, or your in a world of trouble.


----------



## mynameistristan

I just want to find someone I can call love again.


----------



## JGreenwood

I hope you forgive me. My greatest fear is that you feel the slightest bit of pain over what I didn't do for you when I had the chance. I could have saved you...I SHOULD have saved you.


----------



## skygazer

I'm going to die before you, so don't worry, Ma


----------



## whiterabbit

Hi. How are you? I've wondered.

I'm ****ing useless.


----------



## JGreenwood

This is not the life I envisioned for you. I'm sorry that I can't get out of your way and just let you succeed.


----------



## laura024

You, professor, are making me mad. Grr.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I wish I was different. ._.


----------



## Monroee

I hate to use up you guys' resources, but I do really think I need two sessions a week. 

I'm just too scared to tell you and use the money up.


----------



## Tinklepee

STOP being so ignorant you fool!


----------



## MelysCariad

You don't really like me..
Why would you?


----------



## Dying note

Please tell me to leave. Get angry at me and tell me I should get rid of myself already. You don't realize all the ways you'd be better off with this.


----------



## SarahClare

I'd like to tell my mum that the thing she's constantly threatening to hit me for doing is actually a medical condition. :sigh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

In no way should you get the impression that I am going to do what you say. Here it is my life, I do the hard work and I make the money. There's also no way in hell I am going to live out this idea of some preordaned life you have in mind for me just because you regret yours and you want to tell people that you're proud of me because it looks better on you.

The moment I decide something these days, I WILL find a way to do it no matter how much resistance you try and put up, the resistence makes no difference to me now, it's void.


----------



## Nathan Talli

I really like your hoodie!! ^___^

I've wanted to say that all three times she's worn it in class.

Such a chicken........... D:


----------



## caflme

I promise it is OK to open the box.


----------



## tutliputli

I really want to talk to you more.


----------



## layitontheline

SarahClare said:


> I'd like to tell my mum that the thing she's constantly threatening to hit me for doing is actually a medical condition. :sigh


 I'm sorry about that. :squeeze

--------------------------

I wish you and I could go to a really nice beach somewhere for a week and lay on the sand all day soaking up the sun and each other's company.


----------



## saillias

Please go home so I can watch my precious Heritage Classic in peace.


----------



## odd_one_out

Am not processing/functional.


----------



## giantkiller

eDIT.


----------



## rockyraccoon

To my family, especially my sisters. Sorry you had to find me after those suicide attempts. I don't know what to say: I'm just sorry. You guys are normal, I'm not. Life is hard--very hard. Life is a challenge for me. Everyday is a struggle.


----------



## KariKamiya

I'm not sure if it's a good idea to come back, or talk about it like it might happen. I won't be 'cured' any time soon...it takes time, and I don't think the double-standards are fair. You want to flirt, invite girls to move in, 'see other people,' and basically act single...as long as I don't. If you're giving yourself a 'free pass' then stop talking to me like everything is normal. It's tearing me up...I feel like a doormat...a doormat that you don't want back until I'm 'better.' that's just too much ****ing pressure for me! ----- to other person: gah, I'm so confused  to my 'mom': stop poking me on facebook if you're too much of a ***** to call. You had my number, you have ways of messaging me. Im not poking you anymore, you're lame. to my dad: I don't hate you...I just can't talk to you the way i want to cause of sa. I think you're AMAZING and I'm proud to be so much like you...


----------



## ImWeird

I really don't like you.


----------



## Lasair

Mum it was real, very real - no joke - I just wish you acted like you know!


----------



## ferrellwolf

I wish you would just let it go already, I know I f**ked up before but I deserve some respect, even if it's just a little. Stop making things uncomfortable, your the only one who's still mad in this situation.


----------



## dontcallme

You people are all idiots. 12k max is not a target. Stop being so predictable. You are boring and I can't understand why everyone loves you so much. I really don't like you.


----------



## Stile

I know I pretty much don't matter to you and I'm probably 91023819238 on your list of **** you care about, but could you maybe take time off texting/flirting with your friends to perhaps "actually" speak with me. I've felt so alone and isolated for months, and yet you've been within 20 feet of me most of that time ...


----------



## Grievousness

I miss you


----------



## Giraffe

A - Yes, of course I still wonder "what if."

T - Yes, of course I still wonder "what if."


----------



## Perfectionist

I think I might like Lady Gaga. I'm sorry.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm sorry, I could understand why you guys hate me, if you do in fact hate me. I always believe you do, it's hard to tell but yeah I suck at being courteous to you people.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I love you Amy, I would say this to your face right now, but I'm afraid your in your bed sleeping innocently.

I'll kiss you when you wake up, I promise. My little loves.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

need2bnormal said:


> YOU , you , you , you ... you know who I am talking about.... little you , little you . little you's ever where I turn I can see you . Little you's , little you's , only thing I eat sleep and breath , some people are dripping are gold some are with silver , lucky me lucky me look what I am dripping with ..little you.... someday I will straiten your lil freckles , some night I will strait you're curls, send the flood , send the flu , anything you can do to little you.
> 
> I really don't like you !


Poetic to the max...


----------



## LatchKeyKid

Mom, Dad: I must admit, I don't like it when either of you call me. I love you both. I wish I could see you a little more frequently. But _I don't enjoy talking to you on the phone_.

Mom, you're overbearing and you worry too much about me. You make me feel guilty and stressed. I can't speak to you openly because I'm afraid of upsetting you.

Dad, I appreciate the effort you make to stay in touch. That said, you try too hard. Also, as much as I love you, I think you're very immature for a 52-year-old and you have strong narcissistic tendencies. You talk too much, especially about yourself. This bothers me a bit; I need to be more upfront about this. I think you're deeply insecure, which is ok, because so am I. I don't expect you to change; I'm going to try my best to accept you as you are. I forgive your faults and deficiencies; after all, I've inherited some of them myself. We need to rebuild our relationship. I'll take the first step.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

LatchKeyKid said:


> Mom, Dad: I don't like it when either of you call me. I love you both, and I wish I could see you a bit more often, but _I don't like talking to you on the phone_.
> 
> Mom, you're overbearing and you worry too much about me. You make me feel guilty and stressed. I can't speak to you openly because I'm afraid of upsetting you.


:ditto

I also hate it when my mom texts me all the time. It's so annoying. Then when I don't reply, she'll text or e-mail me later and be like, "Why didn't you reply to my text?" FML. :bash


----------



## LALoner

I put you on ignore because your avatar is gross and creeps me out.


----------



## Dying note

Stop expecting more than what you're willing to give out. You are too needy and it is sickening, no matter how many issues are behind it all.


----------



## caflme

(exhales)... thank you for understanding


----------



## JGreenwood

I will never know what it's like to have a father, and I HATE you for taking that away from me.


----------



## beherit

A: i want nothing to do with you, leave me alone, i hate you, i seriously do and i feel sorry for your son.
C: youre a backstabber and just pretended to be my friend to get infomation about A, so leave me alone alao.
M: im slowly making changes and working to my future, sure it isnt as fast as youd like but im getting there
T: youre great, im sorry that im falling for you, i know you have a boyfriend (kinda lol) and if it seems i am not talkitive sometimes its because i am trying really hard to not like you, but the more we talk the more i like you so im finding it difficult.


----------



## bafranksbro

I thought we both had a good time chatting with each other yesterday but ever since then I feel like you’ve avoided me and it’s making me worry, making me worry that you are actually avoiding me, making me worry that I did or said something wrong or that there was something about my profile that suddenly turned you off on me. It’s been 24 hours since we chatted right now and I know you visited my profile again since then because my profile shows who’s visited my page and I’ve seen you updated your profile page to include more info on you. I find you to be an extremely beautiful girl of which we have many things in common and I really just want to get to know you more, please give me that chance.


----------



## Breathing Sludge

I really wish you'd give me the time of day. I'd even happily accept a glance. Do I just make you uncomfortable? Or am I just that forgettable...?


----------



## odd_one_out

Same as last night.


----------



## Lasair

need2bnormal said:


> YOU , you , you , you ... you know who I am talking about.... little you , little you . little you's ever where I turn I can see you . Little you's , little you's , only thing I eat sleep and breath , some people are dripping are gold some are with silver , lucky me lucky me look what I am dripping with ..little you.... someday I will straiten your lil freckles , some night I will strait you're curls, send the flood , send the flu , anything you can do to little you.
> 
> I really don't like you !


The film "Anne" comes to mind!


----------



## estse

"You're a ****ing idiot and ****." Or some similar notion to a certain poster on here. I'm not afraid to say it, just aware that I would be temp banned for it.


----------



## Jcgrey

Turn down your damn music! it's making me anxous!!


----------



## AtypicalConception

You are the type of person that everybody likes to agree with all of the time. That doesn't mean that I think I'm always right because I sometimes express an opinion that differs from yours!


----------



## wickedtruth

I hate how you whine and whine about being different. **** off you stupid idiot. You are only different cos you made yourself different. 
I hate how you seek for attention on here, by posting your picture on here and fish for attention from true sufferers of SA. Get over yourself. You truly don't know what it like to be BORN different. To have NO chance of fitting in the 'norm' society. I hate abled bodies people who cry about being different.
You only worry if people like you or not. I'm sorry, but get off your high horse and accept the fact that some people will like you and some people won't. We are all uniques and not all of us are going to gel together.

Don't abused the poor guys on here with your petty promises so you can reassure yourself that you are 'wanted'. Eurgh. 

Sighs. Stop being selfish for once.


----------



## wickedtruth

I hate how you whine and whine about being different. Fcuk off you stupid idiot. You are only different cos you made yourself different. 
I hate how you seek for attention on here, by posting your picture on here and fish for attention from true sufferers of SA. Get over yourself. You truly don't know what it like to be BORN different. To have NO chance of fitting in the 'norm' society. I hate abled bodies people who cry about being different.
You only worry if people like you or not. I'm sorry, but get off your high horse and accept the fact that some people will like you and some people won't. We are all uniques and not all of us are going to gel together.

Don't abused the poor guys on here with your petty promises so you can reassure yourself that you are 'wanted'. Eurgh. 

Sighs. Stop being selfish for once.


----------



## Dying note

I have my way out and I'm going to try at this soon enough. Even if there were better options, you know I'd shut them all down. I want you to understand beyond just knowing you've nothing to do with my decisions, but to know they are right and beneficial to you most of all. I love you too much to let you watch me any longer with disappointment or concern shadowing your eyes and weighing your words. I know this is life and death now. It feels very real and demands follow through.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

The HELLS the matter with you!? >:I


----------



## estse

I want to destroy you, you pathetic miscreant.

(again, directed at a member of this forum)


----------



## JGreenwood

Mercurochrome said:


> I want to destroy you, you pathetic miscreant.
> 
> (again, directed at a member of this forum)


So much hostility...


----------



## estse

RoboticJew said:


> So much hostility...


Yes, but don't worry, it's all turned inward.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You want me to go work for you and i'm ready to do it for free, yet you don't want to come pick me up here? You know my anxiety hits the fan when i take the public transport... Well, have fun then. I'll stay here and sleep.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

its like that


----------



## odd_one_out

I've taken to wearing scar cover when out now because I've developed huge, pigmented rings under my eyes for no apparent reason this last year (see Darth Sidious), so we wouldn't have been compatible anyway.:cry <---Plus I'm too odd.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Your so special.

(directed at everyone at this forum.) <3 :]


----------



## Breathing Sludge

Just give up and come back home. I miss you so much.


----------



## Resonance

Clean up after yourself you ****ing selfish moron, we are your flatmates, not your cleaners!


----------



## millenniumman75

I still don't know who the mother of my imaginary illegitimate children are.
Maury can't help. They are 10 and 8, and in boarding school. No more wire hangeerrrrrrs..EVEEEEERRRRR :troll.


----------



## Stilla

Not a secret... but I like YOU a lot. :yay


----------



## JGreenwood

If you asked, I would give up everything for you.


----------



## tutliputli

Girls like you are ten a penny, so why do I feel so inferior?


----------



## layitontheline

Mercurochrome said:


> I want to destroy you, you pathetic miscreant.
> 
> (again, directed at a member of this forum)


That's pretty funny.

-------------

I feel like I'm an old grumpy hag on the board now.


----------



## tutliputli

layitontheline said:


> I feel like I'm an old grumpy hag on the board now.


Me too. Grumpy old hags unite! :high5


----------



## melissa75

I feel completely apathetic and aimless yet burdened by everything I want to do with my life. You wouldn't understand because when I've even hinted at it, you've told me I'll be just fine, I always am, I'll figure it out. Thanks for the advice...it gets me nowhere. 

(Why can't I have a family member that gives advice for just once in my life? Someone give me advice. But, everyone thinks I'm just fine even if I say I'm not.)


----------



## leonardess

Perhaps this thread was not a good idea after all. 

I can see some insecure, afraid people wondering if others are talking about them. 

some posts on a forum are not a complete picture.


----------



## Resonance

I agree with you, I don't trust that leonardess either, she's up to something! We actually have a widespread network of support for our organisation, go to promenade beach 2 minutes before sunrise, if you want to see how far the rabbit hole goes.


----------



## estse

I was talking about you.

Wait, whom am I referring to? I've confused myself.


----------



## caflme

:b sorry, it's not considered makeup... not to me anyway. Don't you know that look is all the rage... (see Vampire anything and it's what all the girls swoon over).


----------



## Resonance

tutliputli said:


> Girls like you are ten a penny, so why do I feel so inferior?


I have lots of pennies, please direct me to this girl.


----------



## LatchKeyKid

I was a normal, healthy, sensitive and loving little boy. I needed a family. I needed a father figure. _I wanted to like you_. I did at first, when you were mostly absent and I barely knew you. Did you change or did you just begin to show your true self? Maybe a bit of both. You became frightening and unpredictable. You were neurotic and explosive. Were you an alcoholic? Yes, I think that's pretty clear. Were you abusive? You were, but you tried to be somewhat subtle and covert about it.

How could I like you? What was there to like? What I think of you is my own business but, quite honestly, you brought my reaction onto yourself. You were intolerable.

You blamed me for not liking you, for not accepting you. Were you paranoid? Insecure? Or was it a ploy to deflect attention from yourself onto me? I think you tried to turn me into a scapegoat. You threw a lot of guilt and shame onto my shoulders. Was it your own? Or was that just your cruel manipulation? Whatever the case, you succeeded. Bravo, you destroyed a young child.

I still don't know who you are. I grasp at your humanity, but it seems like there's nothing there. You acted so mysterious, so theatrical, so cold and distant. What lies underneath the facade? Anything? A damaged little boy? Or maybe just a manipulative, egocentric psychopath. It isn't my job to try and figure you out, so I'll stop my analysis and speculation. It doesn't really matter who you are, because _you're no longer in my life_.

_I left you_. You felt insulted, didn't you? That's not my responsibility. I left because you made our home an unbearable pressure cooker. When you mistreat normal people, they leave. I didn't live with you by choice. As much as I tried to like you, I secretly _detested_ you. Deal with it.

I'm an adult now and I'm able to avoid toxic, destructive people like you. I hope I never see you again. But if I did, _it wouldn't matter_. We're no longer linked, no longer connected or attached in any way. I have no obligations to you (not that I ever really did). We're separate people. To think about you at all is a waste of my time and energy.


----------



## JGreenwood

"Folks don't change, they just reveal..."


----------



## BluePhoenix54

I'm sure you won't care when i'm gone.


----------



## Pangur Ban

BluePhoenix54 said:


> I'm sure you won't care when i'm gone.


I will...


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Space Jam was on TV and I fell asleep with it on, and I took the role of Micheal Jordon.

._.


----------



## BluePhoenix54

lonelysheep said:


> I will...


But you don't know me. D:


----------



## Pangur Ban

BluePhoenix54 said:


> But you don't know me. D:


So.


----------



## BrokenStars

BluePhoenix54 said:


> I'm sure you won't care when i'm gone.


I highly doubt that there are people out there that would be happy to lose someone to suicide.

And whether you know the person or not, it still has an affect on people....


----------



## miminka

It's been four months and I'm still as ambivalent about you as I was when you first began talking to me. I know I've let our relationship progress faster than I'd ever expected any relationship would, with me, but when I try to give you an answer, the answer you keep asking for, I can no longer muster any words. 

I fear a serious relationship with you, I fear commitment to you, attachment to you. Attachment to anyone; I fear the anguish that entails when a person is ripped away from me, as has happened so often in the past. I fear the constant self-doubt; am I still desirable to you? Are you still desirable to me? There are times when thoughts of you make me long for your company, and I feel as if I could really be in love. With someone who seems to understand me, has always been nothing but caring, gentle and polite. Warm, affectionate, open-minded, who reads Anton Chekhov and aspires to be an English professor... someone whom I've had many an interesting conversation with, about philosophy, politics, memories, dreams, art... who values the things I say and honestly enjoys my company (and who also insists on paying whenever we go out- despite my protests- like a true gentleman). As you very well know, I'm attracted to you; to think I even resented you because of it at first. 

Then as I sit and ponder these things, in the solitude I so often place myself in; I come to very different conclusions, and I fear love with you. I doubt our ability to connect profoundly, spiritually... when I talk to you about things that move me spiritually you give me that same fawning look and muse on about how oh so cute I am, "how adorable I am when I talk all mystic-like". You don't understand my feelings of intense alienation from people; you can't understand it. You're gregarious, you're personable, you're friendly. You drink your peach schnapps with your friends on a Friday night, you've made out with that one girl (whom I often see in the bathroom as I neurotically coif my hair) while inebriated (it was only that one time! You swear!) You're uninhibited and confident; the anthesis of me. When I think of your Legend of Zelda tattoo that I wouldn't attempt to talk you out of, or your shameless addiction to World of Warcraft... I cringe. I resent the conviction in your voice when you proclaim yourself as "... a nerd". I don't find it endearing, I find it infantile. Were it not for you, I wouldn't be plagued by the constant presence of your ex-girlfriend in my mind; the object of constant comparisons I subject myself to. Were it not for you, I wouldn't wake up in the middle of the night to waves of revulsion at the thought of you; and panic. 

I would be alone, yes, and I would feel debilitating inadequacy and emptiness at the sight of couples canoodling in the halls (of which you were once one, as I often saw, with your perky, pretty ex-girlfriend) instead of the solidarity I sometimes feel now. I would go back to wondering what it's like to be in deep, requited love. Yearning for the unattainable. Yes, you've temporarily rescued me from that, though you disregard the subtile pain in my voice when I tell you I saw my future as a lonely spinster in a decrepit apartment full of cats. 

I doubt your ability to deeply understand me. I care for you, you're dear to me. I don't know what I want, and I'm sorry for being incredibly unfair to you. That's just what you need; "... get mixed up with a girl who's off her rocker".


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I wouldn't have been so upset over what you said if you knew how hard it has been for me to reach this point in my life. In fact, I probably wouldn't have been upset at all if you knew the extent of my struggles. Unfortunately, there exists no plausible reason for me to try to explain myself again, at least not without significant alterations to the story. There are some things I would rather you not know, because I don't want you to think you did anything to contribute.

I wasn't upset at you, I was upset at myself. And what else is new?


----------



## Mae West

To everyone I have ever met in my life: Don't ever doubt me.


----------



## beherit

Delete


----------



## odd_one_out

When you leave I'm going to do something that is one of your worst fears realised.


----------



## layitontheline

I don't know if I like you as much as I like what you provide me with. I know that's wrong. :sigh


----------



## caflme

:tiptoe:squeeze:thanks:yes


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Why do you put me in such tight spots that are hard to get out of?


----------



## Tess4u

I'm sry that I've been such a bad daughter.

I'm sry for all the stupid things in my past.

I wish you could have seen how perfect we wouldn't been for eachother.

I'm actually really pissed you led me on this far to just then rub it in my face you were seeing someone else the whole time...**** off!

I think both of you need to grow the **** up and stop acting so immature and helpless, I know everyone has their own problems but I really think you two drama queens belong with eachother and I'm so happy I'm not with you guys anymore, you were never really my friends, just backstabbers, are you happy now? Let's see in 5 years if you'll still have eachother, at the rate you two are going you guys are still lucky enough to have souls.

I don't care if I come off as a b*tch I'm just so tired of people taking advantage of me, I rather be an honest b*tch then a backstabbing one.

I don't care what you, your gf, neighbors, anyone assumes about me, I know myself better than anyone else and if want to know the facts come up to me then making stupid assumptions that have no ounce of truth to them. You should know better especially at your age. If you want me to stay out if your business stay out of mine, ignorant pigs


----------



## TenYears

millenniumman75 said:


> I still don't know who the mother of my imaginary illegitimate children are.
> Maury can't help. They are 10 and 8, and in boarding school. No more wire hangeerrrrrrs..EVEEEEERRRRR :troll.


Hey...it's my mom, it's gotta be!!! She used to say that all the time when I was growing up. I have this aversion / phobia of wire hangers, for some reason. My closet is empty. No hangers, no wire, no plastic, no nothing...

Hey wait a minute does that make you my stepdad....

uhhhh...nevermind...


----------



## tutliputli

I understand now, but the way you reacted caused me to grow up needing constant approval from other people, which I should've gotten from you.


----------



## estse

I want to ****, ****, ****, **** you. **** you. (80s grunge anyone?)


----------



## ak2218

im sorry :\


----------



## Amber78

I wish you knew how often I feel sad and hopeless and am trying to just survive.


----------



## Steve123

The reason I'm still in here is because I ate too many dried prunes today.... :um


----------



## Pangur Ban

You know... I was really looking forward to a post saying "Happy Birthday" from you on facebook this morning... but there was nothing...


----------



## Perfectionist

I ate one of the granola bars that you stored specifically for staff meetings :O. It was rebelliously delicious.


----------



## Zeddicus

Game over. I win.

If you want something done right, you have to do it yourself.


----------



## polardude18

I randomly saw your profile and thought you seemed like an interesting person, so I then took it upon myself to become a stalker and look through all of your past posts at hopes of finding one that might give me something to connect to you with, yeah I am weird....Can you blame me?


----------



## layitontheline

polardude18 said:


> I randomly saw your profile and thought you seemed like an interesting person, so I then took it upon myself to become a stalker and look through all of your past posts at hopes of finding one that might give me something to connect to you with, yeah I am weird....Can you blame me?


I've definitely done this before. :tiptoe


----------



## LifeGoesOn

lonelysheep said:


> You know... I was really looking forward to a post saying "Happy Birthday" from you on facebook this morning... but there was nothing...


I've been there before. That feeling of disappointment is so awful :rain Facebook was making me really depressed though so I deactivated mine a couple weeks ago. :boogie


----------



## leonardess

^ heh, i did that too. face****ingbook.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm in love with you and I don't care who knows it!!!!!


----------



## silentcliche

^ I care. I care hard.

------

I hope you're okay, Bugs. I think about you a lot.


----------



## beherit

Those times i went silent on the phone was me crying, thanks for toying with my heart like that, i truely am an idiot.


----------



## Pangur Ban

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I wish you would just say it to my face. Tell me what you REALLY think about me. Be as mean as you'd like. Ask me anything at all. I KNOW what you're thinking.
> 
> It was your birthday?? Happy (belated) Birthday!


Yes. Thank you.


----------



## Indigo Flow

At least i tried, cant win them all :/

oh and i never want to talk to you again


----------



## leonardess

I wish i could tell you about my freak. well, not so much a freak, but not...normal. 









ha ha, only joking.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Are you still as messed up as you were a few years ago? I like to think so. I wish you hadn't done what you did. I wish you felt the need to at least apologize or acknowledge it but at the same time I don't want to give you all the power in me moving on. In a lot of ways I have...but I kinda hate you sometimes. Because...you're just not that great of a person.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Your so weird. 

But it makes me happy to see you that way. lol


----------



## noyadefleur

I will never be as beautiful as you are, and you only make me feel worse telling me that you look hideous, and you're fat, because I think we both know you're far from it. If I could only have half the looks you did, I might have more confidence in myself, and I wouldn't have to constantly monitor calories.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

uncategorizedme said:


> I will never be as beautiful as you are, and you only make me feel worse telling me that you look hideous, and you're fat, because I think we both know you're far from it. If I could only have half the looks you did, I might have more confidence in myself, and I wouldn't have to constantly monitor calories.


I feel that, I know loads of girls/women who say they're fat just to get attention, taking it from the ones that are..=\


----------



## writingupastorm

Every time you talk to me it makes my day. Oh, and you're really pretty.


----------



## Perfectionist

I am not pleased with your choice.


----------



## beherit

T: if you really feel the same way, i hope it goes back to the way it was, it was so much fun and i know you liked it too. Remember how you said laughing waa good for the heart? Well YOU are good for mine...


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I feel lousy for doing this but I don't think we should keep in touch anymore. It's my fault, I know. You have done nothing wrong. With my daydreams and fantasies of what could have been, I've made you into someone who is not real. I shouldn't have, but I did. This is what I do every time I meet a guy who is so sweet and makes me feel appreciated and wanted, and trust me, that's not often. Things would have been different if I had been able to stay and get to know the real you, but since that's not the case, I've fantasized so much about seeing you again in the future that I've created this unrealistic perfect version of you. That's why I know I can't go back and see you again, because I have unrealistic expectations of what you'll be like and how we would interact. It would only lead me to disappointment, and it would crush all my daydreams about you.

That was what I meant last night when I said I might have to break my promise. But you didn't understand. I didn't even feel connected to you last night. That's how I know my fantasies have gone out of control now. I was hoping to talk to the you I made up in my mind, not the real you. I thought we had a connection, but it turns out I was only connecting with the unreal version of you I created in my mind, not you in real life. I know this is unfair to you, but you'll be okay. You don't need me. You're surrounded by so many friends, I won't mean a thing to you given the time. I know I'm being selfish, but I need to let you go now. I've been holding onto you for almost a year, and by doing this, I'm holding myself back. I can't do that anymore. I need to free myself and understand that the person I want you to be is not real, he is only in my imagination, I created him. The only way I can live in the real world is if I let go of the fake one, and you're part of that.


----------



## whosayswhat

im too afraid to tell anyone i care about them.


----------



## njodis

Talk to me.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I wish I could tell my dad that he's driving me crazy with his paranoia over my well-being/mental health. i'm glad he cares, but it's suffocating. i feel like every other conversation we have is about how i'm feeling. he has a masters in psychology- and i know he's trying to analyze the crap out of me, and i hate it!

otherwise, he's totally the best dad in the world. this just drives me crazy...

I try so hard just to not to feel anxious, and it's like he's throwing barrels in my path when all i'm trying to do is feel content.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I almost would like to move to another state because the mouths on you two cause me a fair amount of stress. You guys are depressing. Who taught you to talk like that? It surely wasn't me.


----------



## Karsten

You are honestly so stupid sometimes. I want to walk to your house and yell at you, but I know the wind will do a much better job than me. You'll see. You are coasting along on borrowed time...


----------



## Breathing Sludge

The way you act around me. You seem so shy but act as if you want to tell me something. I wish you would say what's on your mind.


----------



## layitontheline

Wtf. Where did you go? I need to leave this place.


----------



## kangarabbit

You confuse me. I don't know if I can trust you anymore.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I know you're not really the way you act in front of your "friends", and if you'd actually talk to me you'd see I'm not as boring as you probably think and we're maybe not so different.


----------



## General Specific

I like you as more than a friend.


----------



## Lasair

you DO NOT put the spoon back into the pot after you put it in your mouth and will you stop speaking so rudely to the residents they are elderly people not prison inmates.


----------



## SAgirl

I should have kneed you in the balls.  
I hope I never see you again in this lifetime.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I am going to be around animals more, so can we review my medications please.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I kinda like you. 

wait! DONT RUN FROM ME x.x


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You're triggering my cute button and I want to give you a hug.


----------



## Grievousness

Why won't you respond? I did everything right.


----------



## tigerlilly

I miss spending time alone together. And I love you, but I'm scared that I will lose you. I'm sorry I keep doing everything wrong. Please don't be upset that I lie and say I'm okay when I'm not, I do it because the things that are making me sad are stupid and insignificant, not because I don't trust you or want to tell you what's wrong.


----------



## layitontheline

You are one of the most positive influences in my life. I hope you don't leave it anytime soon. Thanks for never judging me.


----------



## KariKamiya

yahhh delete


----------



## caflme

I know he's turning 90 and he's our dad... but I don't want to drive 7 hours in my ratty old 95 Ford Escort SW for a family reunion/birthday party. Gas is at $3.35/gal for regular and my budget is tight AND it will be Easter weekend (holiday driving). I would have to leave here and drive down on a Friday afternoon, get there late, sleep, spend the whole next day birthdaying and reunioning, get overwhelmed and become exhausted, sleep (hopefully), get up and drive all the way back Sunday morning. Don't put your f-ing guilt trip on me... I don't give a cr*p how much money he has or that YOU think it is what a good kid would do. He lives 25 mins from my house and I go to visit when I can (admittedly not often due to abuses and boundary issues)... but I go and they never visit me (you would think it was a one-way highway - but actually I'm relatively relieved they don't come visiit). And why are you making our 90 year old father travel 7 hours to his own bday party... why not have it here in the town where we live.... arghhhhhhhh!


----------



## LoneWolf53

Stop complaining about how lost and how effed up you are and do something to change your life. You're bored all the time because you don't do anything all day long. You are so smart but you don't give yourself enough credit. Stop letting your dad walk all over you and blaze your own path and be who YOU want to be. Please. I hate seeing you suffer and hearing how unhappy you are. Oh, and I love you. Yup.


----------



## beherit

I dont think what youre choosing to do is right at all, is there any selfishness to my reasons? Of course, but you are putting yourself back into a situation where you will never get what you want, and will eventually have desires to leave again, its not going to magically be any diffrrent no matter how much you hope it will be, and in turn youre rejecting someone that actually does care and wouldnt hurt you in that kind of way EVER. but i dont feel entilted to anything, i wont beg you not to, i wont even guilt you into anything, but i am just being honeat.

I dont think you really feel anything for this person tbh, i think you are very very very afraid of failing to get your life in order, so youre trying to take the easy way out. But ask yourself this, is this really going to be any easier? Is it going to bring you even a shread of happiness, or nothing but stress and pain. I think you know the answer to that. I still wanna talk to you, but im finding it difficult. I dont really want to give my attention to someone tht rejects me in that way. But i also dont want to lose you. 


I mean i love you and its so crazy but it hurts to think you would never feel the same, or atleast given me the chance at all. I didnt have a clue that you thought i would cone to my senses, i wish you believed that that wasnt the case its so far from the truth, because there really is nothing i dont like about you. Just know im not mad at you and i dont feel any differently about you, i know youre just scared and dont mean to hurt me, i still think you are really kind hearted. I wish i knew what to do, because i really dont. I guess its ironic, deep down i am sure i hope you like still cone to your senses rofl. But i dont know.. It seems like you really are decided on it. Gahhh


----------



## au Lait

You are a raging ******* and I will never forgive you for the way you treat mom. I have such a warped and twisted understanding of what love is because of you. The way you talk to her sickens me. No conversation between the two of you could ever be complete without you mocking her in some way. Not a day goes by that you don't chastise her for being herself, scold her for not behaving a way that you deem acceptable, or belittle her for not being more like you.

Whenever you get the slightest cold you become the most insufferable baby, demanding that she all but wipe your *** for you. And yet growing up, whenever mom was sick I never once recall you caring for her the way you expect her to care for you.

You didn't want a wife, you wanted an indentured servant. And it shows.

I feel bad for saying and feeling these things, since you are my father. But even still, my biggest fear is that I will end up marrying someone just like you.


----------



## Zeddicus

Even though we haven't really met, everything about you is simply gorgeous. You've inspired me to try and become a better person.


----------



## DominicHarrington

what a great idea for a thread. In the near future, people will work up the with courage. keep updating


----------



## LostPancake

au Lait said:


> You are a raging ******* and I will never forgive you for the way you treat mom. I have such a warped and twisted understanding of what love is because of you. It sickens me the way you talk to her. No conversation between the two of you could ever be complete without you mocking her in some way. Not a day goes by that you don't chastise her for being herself, scold her for not behaving a way that you deem acceptable, or belittle her for not being more like you.


Oh ****, my dad was exactly the same. I despised him for all of that crap. Every night at dinner he would mock my mom and try to get me and my brother to laugh at her. I tried to be the complete opposite of him in every way. I think I wound up going too far though. I'm still trying to unwarp myself.

Things improved though when my mom went into therapy 20 years ago and started sticking up for herself. Maybe you could encourage your mom to do the same. Honestly, my dad was so dependent on her, even though he bullied her, he wound up backing down. I really wanted her to divorce him though. And really, if a person has to put someone down like that all the time it just shows what a small and petty person they are.

Ugh, I still get wound up about this.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I feel so sick, come over here and lets cuddle up.. ='(
If your not too busy...
I hope..


----------



## au Lait

LostPancake said:


> Oh ****, my dad was exactly the same. I despised him for all of that crap. Every night at dinner he would mock my mom and try to get me and my brother to laugh at her. I tried to be the complete opposite of him in every way. I think I wound up going too far though. I'm still trying to unwarp myself.
> 
> Things improved though when my mom went into therapy 20 years ago and started sticking up for herself. Maybe you could encourage your mom to do the same. Honestly, my dad was so dependent on her, even though he bullied her, he wound up backing down. I really wanted her to divorce him though. And really, if a person has to put someone down like that all the time it just shows what a small and petty person they are.
> 
> Ugh, I still get wound up about this.


It's a really messed up thing to witness, isn't it? I only recently realized that what he does is considered emotional/verbal abuse. For a long time I was under the assumption that if no one was getting hit, then it wasn't abuse. Of course now I know better. I went to my mom and tried to talk to her about it but she seemed to brush off my concerns and treated me as if I was overreacting. Unfortunately both of my parents are pretty co-dependant. I think my dad is dependant on her for a verbal punching bag, and my mom has this intense people pleaser aspect to her personality...I think her need to constantly earn people's approval is somehow fueled by his refusal to give it, in some twisted way. She's always trying so hard to be what he wants.

I'm glad that your mom was able to get some help and stand up to him. I really hope mine will find the courage to do the same someday.


----------



## LALoner

au Lait said:


> You are a raging ******* and I will never forgive you for the way you treat mom. I have such a warped and twisted understanding of what love is because of you. The way you talk to her sickens me. No conversation between the two of you could ever be complete without you mocking her in some way. Not a day goes by that you don't chastise her for being herself, scold her for not behaving a way that you deem acceptable, or belittle her for not being more like you.
> 
> Whenever you get the slightest cold you become the most insufferable baby, demanding that she all but wipe your *** for you. And yet growing up, whenever mom was sick I never once recall you caring for her the way you expect her to care for you.
> 
> You didn't want a wife, you wanted an indentured servant. And it shows.
> 
> I feel bad for saying and feeling these things, since you are my father. But even still, my biggest fear is that I will end up marrying someone just like you.


This is why you worry about being ugly.


----------



## au Lait

LALoner said:


> This is why you worry about being ugly.


Yeah you're right. I definitely believe my BDD is linked to growing up in an abusive home environment.


----------



## arpeggiator

Hi!


----------



## hopeway

I am tired of giving you opportunity after opportunity not to be so self-centered. Somebody told me you are a sweet nice person and I agree to an extent. But you never really showed much concern about me and it makes me think you couldnt give two figs about me. I need to preserve my self-respect and move on from a relationship where I give and give and not get much in return. You have the urge to keep feeding your fragile ego. You are vain and foolish. You and I have very little in common. You just take and take from me. If you aren't like that with other people, that kind of discrimination hurts me more. I do know that I don't have much charisma. It hurts to see proof of that, though. I am a back-burner person. And you get treated as the front burner person a lot. It is true I am jealous of you. Either way, the friendship with you gives me very little feeling of fulfillment. I hereby release you.


----------



## Jessie203

hopeway said:


> I am tired of giving you opportunity after opportunity not to be so self-centered. Somebody told me you are a sweet nice person and I agree to an extent. But you never really showed much concern about me and it makes me think you couldnt give two figs about me. I need to preserve my self-respect and move on from a relationship where I give and give and not get much in return. You have the urge to keep feeding your fragile ego. You are vain and foolish. You and I have very little in common. You just take and take from me. If you aren't like that with other people, that kind of discrimination hurts me more. I do know that I don't have much charisma. It hurts to see proof of that, though. I am a back-burner person. And you get treated as the front burner person a lot. It is true I am jealous of you. Either way, the friendship with you gives me very little feeling of fulfillment. I hereby release you.


 Aww hopeway <3 Good for you though!


----------



## Aphexfan

:kiss


----------



## Jessie203

You are someone I miss a lot. Idk how it has been months and I still think I might I love you. Why don't we talk hardly anymore, I don't understand it. I hope we can rekindle this sometime but atm I have to work on myself. I wonder what the future will hold. Sametime time though it's whatever. You screwed with my head like the rest of them. The fact it may not have been on purpose though sets you aside. I think you did care for me a lot until I ****ed you in the back of your car. Maybe after that you felt I was a ***** and just did that with everybody. I can laugh and say I was just horny, and I was lol, but it was probably also subconsciously a way to push you away and control you. I wonder what could've happened if I would've kept it classy and innocent. I think we could've made each other happy. You are so handsome. I think it's weird people I know when they would see you would say after, "He's alright but you could do better."..wtf is that. You looked like my perfect man. Tall, strong. I love your culture aswell. I wonder if I would've fit into it ever though. Am I too opinionated? Does that turn you on or off? Hmm..


----------



## hopeway

kathy903 said:


> You are someone I miss a lot. Idk how it has been months and I still think I might I love you. Why don't we talk hardly anymore, I don't understand it. I hope we can rekindle this sometime but atm I have to work on myself. I wonder what the future will hold. Sametime time though it's whatever. You screwed with my head like the rest of them. The fact it may not have been on purpose though sets you aside. I think you did care for me a lot until I ****ed you in the back of your car. Maybe after that you felt I was a ***** and just did that with everybody. I can laugh and say I was just horny, and I was lol, but it was probably also subconsciously a way to push you away and control you. I wonder what could've happened if I would've kept it classy and innocent. I think we could've made each other happy. You are so handsome. I think it's weird people I know when they would see you would say after, "He's alright but you could do better."..wtf is that. You looked like my perfect man. Tall, strong. I love your culture aswell. I wonder if I would've fit into it ever though. Am I too opinionated? Does that turn you on or off? Hmm..


Aww I am sorry you are hurting Kathy. You are one of the prettiest girls I know and believe me, I have been around plenty of beautiful people. And you are a cool person. Any guy should be lucky to have you on his arm. Hang in there and focus on your education. Your time will come when you get a little older and have a better perspective. Relationships are really difficult at your age, to be honest. I can say that from experience. But it gets better as you get older. It did for me. If you need to talk, just pm me and I will meet you on msn. I don't go there randomly any more for personal reasons. Love you!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Hey Doc. When I was hospitalized just recently and right before you let me out, you asked if I still had suicidal thoughts. I said no, but I lied. You must understand that I felt like a prisoner in there.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I lll...uhm...care about you quite a bit. You are awesome people and I honestly think everything will turn out just fine. :squeeze I'm excited for the both of you. Please keep me posted.


----------



## writingupastorm

Can we try being friends again? I think we could really help each other out. I'm probably never going to ask you though because I'm too afraid of getting shot down.


----------



## JGreenwood

I just want to be able to call you and say "Look at me now!" but I'm still ashamed of where I am.


----------



## Jessie203

hopeway said:


> Aww I am sorry you are hurting Kathy. You are one of the prettiest girls I know and believe me, I have been around plenty of beautiful people. And you are a cool person. Any guy should be lucky to have you on his arm. Hang in there and focus on your education. Your time will come when you get a little older and have a better perspective. Relationships are really difficult at your age, to be honest. I can say that from experience. But it gets better as you get older. It did for me. If you need to talk, just pm me and I will meet you on msn. I don't go there randomly any more for personal reasons. Love you!


 Aw you are so sweet you are not the type to lie either so anything you say i blush at! <3 Thanks for being there for me. I agree relationships at my age are hard and I shouldn't worry. I am focusing on myself atm. That is what matters. In a few months I shall see about men again lol even then I have my doubts about them though lmao!!!! xo love you too!


----------



## odd_one_out

Boy, if you knew what really goes on in my head ... :um


----------



## mind_games

You have no idea how little you mean to me and yet you keep pushing this **** on me hoping this bandaid solution -which I dislike for the very well thought out reasons I have explained to you - will make everything all hunky dory again. You ****wits.


----------



## Jessie203

I like bettering myself. I feel like I am squishing you under my shoes like the little cocroach you are. When I'm right I don't worry about you. Even when I'm down at this moment I'm still better than you and the antics you pull. You are so nasty lmao actually a joke of a person. I think of your face and some of the **** you have done and laugh to myself. Thank god im not you... !! Haha


----------



## caflme

... posted this in the wrong thread... nm.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Your right, I can't just be alone. I was wrong..

I'm so afraid of being alone, fearing that no one in this planet could ever hold me
like you did. Kiss me the ways you've kissed me, those little pink lips that make me crawl.
I know I must leave you to make you better, but baby, I'm so afraid of being alone.
A boy, a child, an adult, a man? I don't know what I am..

If only we could cuddle up in a big warm blanket and stay in there forever holding each other. That way we would never have to leave, and I could keep you warm on those nights when your feet get so cold you wake up so numb. I promise I would never complain about how many times I have to rub you down because you work so hard, I was being so selfish, never again... just tell me to stay..

tell me you want me all to yourself, tell me you want me in every selfish way..

Put me in your little cage, and tuck me away in your little cute poke a dotted make-up bag and take me everywhere you go so no one talks to me...

I love you.


----------



## odd_one_out

Entitled, like you need permission? If so, from whom? Who are you talking of?


----------



## MindOverMood

Sorry for not replying:|


----------



## odd_one_out

Maybe he feels needy recently and you respond to that. He's a user.

I think I'll respond to my ex now because I've put it off for a week and am curious (and it helps we're on separate continents).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

So...where's my raise?


----------



## huh

hi


----------



## Rez

Next time you call can you leave your 'know it all', 'holier-than-thou' attitude in the kitchen? Thanks you're the bomb


----------



## Perfectionist

You owe me 11.25 for parking. YOU DO YOU KNOW YOU DO.


----------



## tranquildream

tigerlilly said:


> It could be anything, and you don't have to specify who it's addressed to (but of course you can if you want!)
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> I wish I had the spine to tell you to stop pushing me around, but you're so twisted and delusional that you'll never understand. You think that you're a good friend just because you don't agree with other people when they talk behind my back, but you're forgetting that I've lied for you, even when I thought you were wrong; I _always_ stuck up for you when other people called you a **** or a *****, even if I secretly thought they had a point; and I let you push me around and abuse my friendship and confess to me all your ugly dark secrets, without a single protest. So when one day I finally get it together and stop talking to you, please don't make me fight with you about it, just let it go.


I've been in this situation before with a friend... It'll drive you crazy. Best to get away from those selfish types. Good luck!


----------



## tranquildream

We're not getting back together unless steps are taken to change soon. And I can't be with someone I'm not at all attracted to... I'm tired of just being with you because I don't want to be alone, when this has obviously been a toxic relationship. We should have never tried for a romantic relationship and stayed friends.


----------



## JGreenwood

Stop being so cold to me...


----------



## silvercobra101

You are so beautiful

Want to go out with me?

The following are things I'm not necessarily afraid to say, it just doesn't seem like a good idea:

Maybe if you weren't such a big dumb jerk you'd have better employees!

Oh, just shut up! (This one I would like to have said multiple times).


----------



## skygazer

Hi, I want to be your friend


----------



## shadowmask

You knit? Me too!!! Let's go out.


----------



## Desi

So yes I smoke. It is why my car smells like that! I don't like you using my car. Have you seen gas prices and do you ever replace my gas?! You are a horrible mother and grandmother. Sorry but yes I'm starting to hate you. Can't stand you most of the times. Your milking me for my money And it is why I can not afford anything!!!!!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I miss cuddling.. :'(


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

If you tell me what to do one more time I'm going to steal your lunch and feed it to the pidgeons.


----------



## JGreenwood

I need somebody who is there for me...


----------



## MindOverMood

Well, that was quick..


----------



## SuperSky

- You're not a good group manager even if you think you are, and you don't do as much work as you think you do when you're "managing". I don't want you as manager for our group this semester, although I don't know who a better choice is. Maybe one of the guys. But when you're manager, your style makes me mad at you.

- Because the thought of having a job terrified me, OK?!!!!! It's not that simple! But guess what - I didn't WASTE three months of my life, I spent it mostly happily, and made huge progress in not being so terrified of getting a job. It's not seeming like such a big deal to me now, and that's a big step forward, not a waste of ******* time.

- What happens if it doesn't work out between us? If you still love me but I don't love you when we meet in-person and live together for awhile? Will you let me go, or guilt me into staying?... Also, I'm afraid that you'll scare me when you get angry at anything. And if you do, I'm gonna leave.


----------



## Lasair

I did do it to feel the pain....I just didn't have the heart to tell you!


----------



## Dire

You're one of the valet parking supervisors at my old job. You are awesome. I enjoy your company. Can we be friends? Please? I want you. I need you in my life. 

I'd swim across the ocean blue, body slam a whale or two. As long as you faith in me, I would do anything for you.


----------



## i just want luv

Can we be friends.


----------



## caflme

Still praying that Mary gets better soon... for her sake as well as for yours. I hope you get to go to the funeral next week... if that is what you wish to do and are able. Glad you are back into the Kinect - exercise really does help a lot. I wish I could find the motivation to exercise... I'm thinking about getting Wii Fit2 for our Wii to see if that will encourage me to do the same. Yes, the dreams are anxiety based - i've let myself get overstressed lately and have pushed to hard and done too much and my neck/shoulder never has healed. Thank you.


----------



## hopeway

You are the biggest creep and a hypocrite. Stop sniffing around for teengage boys!!!


----------



## Shannanigans

I wish you would grow some and confront us about what you have done and if you are willing to change. (step parent)
And I wish you would say SOMETHING about what's going on because anytime anyone asks you you just sit there with that look on your face. (parent)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

You're a real jackass. Feel free to leave me alone.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I want to quit uni.


----------



## Jessie203

Look at me in the next 2 years and you won't even recognize me anymore. It will break your neck so much from looking up to me. Miss me much then eh *****?


----------



## Jessie203

I miss you, or is it who I think you are? Idk. Funny how I never really get over you.


----------



## BetaBoy90

To The World: You're all a bunch of fools.


----------



## Gorillaz

Never in your life ask me for anything again. You can't do the smallest thing for me.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

> Just because you have a boyfriend now that does not mean you need to ditch your friends for him like a total jerk. I dont care if you only hang with him because he has a licence what you are doing to me your best friend and your other so called friends is very high-schoolish ridiculous.
> Quoting religious versus from the bible on facebook then SHOUTING IN ALL CAPITAL LETTERS that everyone needs God may not appeal to some people.
> To my step dad- You are an ***. Im sorry you hate my mom and me but not talking about your stupid issues doesnt solve anything now does it? This has been going on since last September. You can go to hell.
> I hope you are feeling better after your surgery. =D


----------



## heartofchambers

You are my allllllllllllllligator!!!!


----------



## Stilla

Gah I feel mean for typing this... I don't hate you guys but please... can you just *GO HOME*. Seriously.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

When I lend you stuff, gone take better care of it.


----------



## BoysDontCry

I can't even describe how much I admire you.
To your goofy smile to your silly jokes, I like everything about you.
It's even to the point where I think I'm actually in love with you, though it's probably an extremely large infatuation because we barely even know each other.
In any case just seeing you smile makes my day.
Please don't change for the other demands of people, I think you're amazing the way you are.


----------



## uffie

I feel like you're doubting us but are wont say how you really feel. I want to know your plans and even if Im in them.


----------



## silentcliche

It's never what I am to you. It's only what I can do for you.


----------



## Kennnie

im actually a loser


----------



## Aarmin

This pain

I just can't bear it

You don't see these tears I shed 

You see right through me

I reached out and messaged you

But you will not reply


----------



## FadeToOne

Sit your monkey *** down and shut up.


----------



## Aphexfan

Thanks for ruining my life...


----------



## skygazer

my birthday is soon, can i have 15 minutes of your time as a gift? :rain


----------



## Akorahil

I think you're extremely cute, cuter with your hair grown out a bit more, but either way you'll never know how I feel.


----------



## heartofchambers

you are a pointless adventure


----------



## Dying note

Are you really waiting for me to lost all patience? Do you honestly want to see what I will do? It's not funny and I am not coping well or "letting it go". It'll never be that easy again.


----------



## odd_one_out

Nearly a year since you left us. It's hitting me this last hour, after recalling your words and pain, like it hasn't in months. You didn't seem to know what you meant and seemed perplexed by people.


----------



## Kuyaz

It's not what you think. You've misunderstood! It's never what anyone thinks, it's what I think!


----------



## Kakaka

Seriously, you're depressed? You're young, attractive, have loads of friends and go clubing with them every weekend like clockwork. You have a boyfriend and have done since you were about 12. Face it, you've got an easy life. You think coursework is "too stressful" except you're only taking two subjects, one less than everyone else. You're not even going to Uni, so it doesn't really matter anyway. Quit attention whoring.


----------



## beethoven

Are you playing games?


----------



## layitontheline

I'm inviting you to study with me.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I failed again, /fade away


----------



## AussiePea

Your friendship means more to me than you could imagine.


----------



## Freiheit

Why can't you wake up for once? You are a selfish bast*rd and really not all that...I pity you. I really do.


----------



## GnR

I wish I'd never met you. And you owe me 2 grand. I want that back you dumb *****.


----------



## changeforthebetter

Can you give me some money for it?..


----------



## Ojee

Make me better, right Frickin' now!!!


----------



## writingupastorm

I'm so drunk. I wish you could nurse me back to health. Or rock me to sleep.


----------



## virtue134

leave me alone


----------



## mus

You're nothing but sweet to me, yet I still can't talk to you after two years of knowing you. I don't understand why you still try, but it makes me love you. I wish we could be more.


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis

You see I never met a girl
Just like you
Come so easy
Don't you break my heart
Cause I love you


----------



## caflme

... all the things I'm not supposed to say... I hope you are sleeping well... I'm thinking about you and about to go to bed... I know I will dream of you. I hope when you awake you will find a reason to smile and you will have a good day. That is my wish for you... my good night wish/prayer.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Nice rottweiler!


----------



## LALoner

I'm not perfect, but I'm so much better than that guy you married. Its like you married your father, its so gross.


----------



## Lelsey

I miss you


----------



## popeet

I don't wanna go to school anymore, baby. I just want money and to be free.


----------



## odd_one_out

I guessed it was time before you mentioned it by observing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

you piss me off sometimes.


----------



## Monroee

My level of trust of you just went down ten million notches.


----------



## JGreenwood

Come here. I'll make you feel better.


----------



## Kakaka

How are you going to the pub on a Tuesday night...


----------



## layitontheline

I've come to accept you don't like me, but don't give up. Still think you're a pretty great person, not that my opinion matters.


----------



## caflme

You can do this... I know you can... it will be hard... it will suck... but I have absolute faith in you... and... even if something bad happens... it won't be the end of the world - yours or anyone else's... you will recover and go on and it will become the past and be one more thing you accomplished.


----------



## Lelsey

Another client presentation.. wish me luck


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You should treat me better. One day i won't be there and you'll miss me.


----------



## virtue134

i love you so much pls love me back


----------



## au Lait

My heart is racing and I'm shaking. Why do I let you do this to me? Thanks for reminding me why I cut you out of my life to begin with. Not really sure what made me decide to give you a second chance. I guess I thought we could be friends, but now I see it's impossible for you to be in my life without hurting me. 

I confided in you about my SA, and as per usual, you took the opportunity to exploit my weakness. Did you really think I would find your jokes about socially awkward people funny? Did you really think making fun of people with SA/mental illnesses would win you points with me? Or do you just delight in exposing my vulnerability?

I don't care that you don't think of SAD as a mental disorder. Your lack of education on the topic is not my problem, and it doesn't excuse your behavior. I'm afraid to even look at my phone right now, because I'm certain there will be another condescending and derogatory text message from you.

How is it that you know every nerve and just where to strike it?


----------



## Kuyaz

Just go away.


----------



## trendyfool

I wish things hadn't changed between us.


----------



## Cheeky

You don't know me. Your own assumptions solidified by ignorance...that's really all you have.


----------



## Still Waters

Sure,that's just perfect! Pat yourself on the back for telling me that you'll help anytime I need it,all I have to do is ask. Of course,when I ask,you can't be bothered. Just once I wish your words would fall in line with your actions. Can you not see the CONSTANT discrepancy?!?


----------



## JGreenwood

You are acting the EXACT opposite of how I expected you to. Thank you for that. This is the first time you have pleasantly surpised me in all our lives.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I may not agree with EVERYTHING you believe, but you are a little bit of awesome if you ask me.


----------



## jim_morrison

Your just a coward, you pray on the weak to make yourself feel powerful. For years I carried the weight of your insults and believed that they must have been true, but now I see the real truth and I'm done with you. Good Riddance.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

You are an english teacher yet you have no idea what "mediocre" means. YOU THILTHY HALF BLOOD!


----------



## njodis

I am very thankful to have you for a sister.


----------



## melissa75

I said I would go for a ride with you on your motorcycle when you asked if I wanted to. So, whyyyyy do you then tell me to tell you when I'm ready to go for that ride on your motorcycle? And, then, why do you say you think I'm great, and you want to hang out...but for me to let you know when? Whyyyy do I have to tell you? You...you tell ME. Ugh, or it's not happening :no.


----------



## skygazer

:rain


----------



## Spindrift

Just don't ask me to give you any more direction than that; I'm horrible at giving instructions.


----------



## addictedtochaos

If the love of my life and I were still together I would have proposed to her by now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know I could have better fashion sense/style but I despise your fitted/preppy look & the judgement in your eyes when you look at me


----------



## MsMusic

It's been 12 years toady since my dad passed away. I've never told anyone how his passing makes me feel. He was such an amazing person. He was the kind of person who would help you if your car stalled in the middle of the road. If you dropped money on the floor, he'd pick it up and give it back to you.
I hate how ALS took his life away little by little. I hate that he died 3 months before my high school graduation. I hate that when I dream about him, he's sick or dead. I hate that I dreamt of him once sitting on a bench with me and he was crying because he didn't want to die.


----------



## caflme

I hope you are OK... I'm worried about you.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I'm starting to think maybe this wasn't a good idea. At first it was just something fun and silly, something to distract me from him. And it's working, but it's working too much. I didn't think I would stop daydreaming about him and start daydreaming about you. That wasn't supposed to happen. I don't even know you. Why am I thinking about what it would be like to meet you and hug you and kiss you? We don't even live near each other. We don't even know each other that well. We just do silly things for the fun of it, it's not supposed to be anything serious. Am I just lonely? Too lonely perhaps? Why do I always do this? This was supposed to be fun, but now I'm taking it too seriously. I'm afraid to come back here. I'm afraid I will get attached to you, and that scares me. I am thinking about disappearing for a while, so I can focus on my real life for once.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I chose something I want over something I need


----------



## mismac

oops wrong thread, lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You talk about hurting others, but you weight 100 pounds all wet. You ain't hurting anybody anytime soon. Calm the **** down.


----------



## Freiheit

I wish you didn't ignore me.


----------



## Aarmin

Do you want to go to the movies with me?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I listed all my grievances with you going all the way back through to my childhood you would have an answer for all of it & accept no fault at all. I find that absolutely enraging since I would one day like to answer you when you see a sour look on my face & ask what you have done to deserve such a glare.


----------



## low

You raised me to have zero confidence, self hate, guilt and negativity and I hate you for it.


----------



## shadowmask

Blowing me off again, huh? Yeah, I figured. I knew it was pointless to try and rekindle a friendship with you, since all you care about these days is popping pills and anyone who's selling. It's a shame too, because you're one of the few people who I've cared about and can totally be myself around. Maybe one day you'll grow up, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## CandySays

I always glance at you in the gym, and today I pathetically tried talking to you, but it's so hard because I'm afraid you'll reject me.


----------



## Stilla

Wow what is your problem?
Don't come over if you're gonna be mean towards me for no reason.


----------



## BluePhoenix54

I wish we could talk like we used to...


----------



## layitontheline

You failed my test.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes I'm so caught up with my own issues that I forget you've got some of your own


----------



## shadowmask

You have no idea how badly I want your words to me to be the truth. I know so many years have passed between us, and we've both changed in so many ways. But you were my best friend and one of the few people I've ever truly loved, and I want it to stay that way. I want you to want it, too, just as much. Don't let me down. Give me a reason to believe that I can trust again.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Um yeah. You're not going to hear from me ever again. Thanks for leaving a scar on me, and have a good life. :roll


----------



## heyJude

I thought you were different and that it could actually somehow work. I wish I could forget about you and move on.


----------



## Perfectionist

I'm really really sorry I ran into your microscope with my breasts. I hope I didn't break it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Perfectionist said:


> I'm really really sorry I ran into your microscope with my breasts. I hope I didn't break it.


:haha


----------



## cgj93

i see


----------



## caflme

This morning it's harder than most... my arms miss holding you.


----------



## shadowmask

Dude, if you don't really want me around, and I'm just some charity case to you, say so. Right now. Because I'd much rather you tell me to **** off and die than put up with these bull**** mindgames.


----------



## odd_one_out

I regret opening my big gob. I should know to keep things to myself by now. People just don't understand such issues. It's placed me on the brink of breakdown. I wish I'd never left my bedroom to go out with you. I wish we'd never met in some ways. The memory of us together is repulsive to me, like with everyone else I've been with. Should I feel ashamed of myself for thinking you are repulsive? I went from feeling happy with myself to wanting to have never existed just from having this disordered brain and opening up about things. I don't trust anyone. You're all no good. I'm no good. I'm going to smash my head soon. I've had enough containing everything for your sakes and I'm going to explode. After such a good day, my disordered brain kicks in and destroys it. ******* disordered piece of **** brain.


----------



## skygazer

when you said "I'll talk to you soon" do you mean "never"?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm sorry i can't live up to your standards. But that piece of **** who is your brother would take a bullet for you if it could save your life. But i guess that doesn't mean anything if i don't have a credit card, a big bank account and a shiny car in my driveway.


----------



## jijiji

best thread. evar


i love you. i know society says it's wrong and the principal would kill me and you'd lose your job if anything ever happened, but i ****ing love you. i would die for you, care for you, do anything for you. i still think about you every day even though it's been months.

i miss you.

i like you. i like talking to you. more than anything i love who you are. you're one of the most caring, empathetic, beautiful human beings i've ever met. you are beautiful.

i wish you weren't sad. i hope you will be okay. i'll come back to visit you.

i don't know if i'll e-mail you like you asked me to, because that would be kind of scary. i know i meant something to you, but stupid paranoia controls my mind, what if you forget me?

i'll miss you. i'll always think about what could have been


----------



## jijiji

i really love this thread. it is beautiful, to see human beings spill their emotions like this



Perfectionist said:


> I'm really really sorry I ran into your microscope with my breasts. I hope I didn't break it.


hahahahhaha


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

-I think I scared you away or something. :|

-I think you're right; perhaps I don't have a low self-esteem, I don't have one at all. And what you used to tell me about me lacking personality, I think you're right about that too.


----------



## jijiji

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I think I scared you away or something. :|
> 
> I think you're right. Perhaps I don't have a low self-esteem, I don't have one at all. And what you used to tell me about me lacking personality, I think you're right about that too.


you're blaming yourself now that the person is gone. somehow, i don't think that's right

sorry if i'm intruding. just my thoughts


----------



## SAgirl

Dear, Guy that I care about. U know, who you are. Although, I have SA, I don't understand it. I don't understand how you can go away for 9 days. I always worry that I did something wrong. Could I even be capable of liking someone who goes away for that many days? Will you always withdraw from me in this way? Communication is the key to any relationship. I try to be positive about liking you and then I end up feeling abandoned. You know that you can talk to me about anything. Wonder where you are? Thinking about you.


----------



## meepie

I love you cuzin.


----------



## jijiji

caflme said:


> This morning it's harder than most... my arms miss holding you.


this is beautiful

i'm using that word too much but this thread is bangin!!!


----------



## sdsm

To my dearest friend (whom took me 35 years to find...someone to whom I can finally open up too and not feel ashamed for what I feel/think, someone whom I know I will never ever find a replacement for!) I love you with everything that I have, and although sometimes I believe that I may confused that which I feel for something that may not truly be the situation I want you to know that I will never ever under any circumstances intentionally rob you from the happiness you deserve despite how that might make me feel. Your happiness is far more important to me than that of my own. I know who have gone through much, and what impresses me more is that your experiences (although sad and hurtful) has not changed how you treat and view others. You are beautiful both inside and out, and although maybe one day we will need to part, I carry you... I carry you in my heart. 
Love you forever !!!


----------



## Micronian

I want to go back to Japan, but it wouldn't be the same if you didn't come with me...


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

jijiji said:


> you're blaming yourself now that the person is gone. somehow, i don't think that's right
> 
> sorry if i'm intruding. just my thoughts


Hehe. Nope, you're off. My last post, those were two seperate thoughts, by the way.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I never seen Beauty And The Beast, Until two days ago. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes I know everyone at your church thinks I should be paying rent & helping with other bills, everyone thinks that, including myself. However, like many people these days I've not had any luck in my current job search. Best to leave the church gossip at the church or at least away from my ears


----------



## TheDarkPassenger

To: "M"

Please get some work ethic. You show up late, you never answer your cell phone, you find every excuse to leave and run errands, you are terribly unorganized, you lie out your ***, and you have more uncomfortable interactions with adults on a daily basis than I thought possible. I already feel disassociated -- and you REALLY DON'T HELP. Too bad you're the boss...


----------



## Kuyaz

You're the most beautiful girl I've met.


----------



## SAgirl

It's amazing what one day will do. I feel more understanding of the situation when I realize that you are pushing me away due to your depression. It has nothing to do with me. I have no idea what you are going through. Just hoping to talk to you soon.


----------



## melissa75

I wish things could be different. I suppose it's time I stop thinking about you.


----------



## kikiwi

1)i wonder what would of happened, i will never know.one life i have, only one, there are no do overs in life, so it is best i move on.
2)i hope that you are proud of me, i know im not doing what you want but i am trying,please be happy for me, support me.
3)im so scared to loose you. i know not going to have you forever and i can't stop time.i love youall so much.
4)you guys are the reason i was able to live each day.


----------



## jijiji

meepie said:


> I love you cuzin.


don't be afraid


----------



## Aphexfan

I miss talking to you


----------



## layitontheline

You looked really great today.


----------



## Perfectionist

I've been thinking you were gay for like a year now. Thanks for trusting me enough to tell me.


----------



## Cheeky

I think you're lying about how well you're doing and it breaks my heart. Especially since I can't call you out on it.


----------



## odd_one_out

I hope we enjoy the walks.


----------



## caflme




----------



## JGreenwood

You don't have to forgive me. I know there is no way that you could because I can't even forgive myself. But, I still want you to know, where ever you are...I am sorry. So so sorry.


----------



## writingupastorm

I want to make you smile.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

So this is it, this is as far as it's gunna go? I can't say I blame you, but I also can't drop my guard to accept your words. You say its wrong for me to do so, but I'm afraid, and your mostly never around to help make me feel better. So why do you think I can do it, just like that? I admit what I'm doing is unfair, but it also keeps my head above water. I just thank you for not being vindictive and doing the same to me. At least I see you care enough not to do it in front of me.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Sometimes I wish I had just lied. Now I feel like a creep. :rain


----------



## Wolfen

This pic makes me sad.


----------



## Spindrift

If you ever say that to me again, I will rain down upon you so hard that there will be nothing left for them to find, you mincing ****.


----------



## layitontheline

I stalk your youtube channel and your skits/short films are becoming quite entertaining.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I sent you a message today, and, well, ****, I just can't say it now, and I couldn't say it then...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Your style reminded me of the good times back in high school, you seem like the type of person I would have enjoyed getting to know


----------



## atticusfinch

thanks for coming and going- it was kind of _douchey_ of you...farewell I guess?


----------



## skygazer

I have nothing interesting to say, I'm very sorry


----------



## heroin

I hate you so much, you extrovert b*stard. Why can't people bring you down a notch? All they have to do is ignore you. Why doesn't luck **** your sh*t up like it does for everybody? Just once, in your ****ing charmed life, I'd like to see you at the bottom of the pile, you smug little c*ntface.


----------



## Melinda

I really, _really_ don't want you to come visit me this summer. When I move back to my hometown, I am planning on distancing myself from you as much as I can. You are good people, but we can't live together. You can't rely on me emotionally the way you have for the past few years. I can't be the glue in our relationship--in other words, if I **** up (more like _when_) I don't want to be terrified that you'll end up hating me for it.

And to someone else: This is going to come off harsh. I don't care. I refuse to take your phone calls or emails and I will never tell you where I live. I have already mourned your death. I want you to get better--but at this point I have given up hope. It took nearly 7 years for me to get here. I'm sorry. Get yourself 100% clean, or forget about any kind of a connection with me (or anyone else for that matter). While you're using, you're dead to me.


----------



## JGreenwood

I'm going to start looking elsewhere. I've already justified it in my head. I'm sure I may feel guilty if I go through wit it...but I feel like I have to try.


----------



## odd_one_out

Grateful. x


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I'm sorry for sounding so ungrateful but...you should have just let me die. Look how I've wasted the life you helped me have.


----------



## Lasair

I need more help


----------



## writingupastorm

I'm sorry. I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Cleary

I wish you were here.


----------



## copper

I like to tell my supervisor he didn't have to have an attitude yesterday when I had to find him yesterday due to he had an international call come in. I am sorry I interrupted your social hour with one of the other supervisors yesterday. The person that called didn't speak much english, and I don't speak Farsi.


----------



## au Lait

You know what would be great? If I could have a talk with you that didn't involve you interrupting me EVERY FIVE ****ING SECONDS. Do you want to have an actual adult conversation with me or are you just looking for someone to listen to your monologue in approving silence? 

Contrary to what you may believe I actually do have thoughts and feelings on things, and sometimes I even speak them aloud. So you best shut up and listen if you ever want to hear what I have to say.


----------



## Harpuia

I hate what you did to me. I hate that you almost broke me. I hate the way that you treated me. And I hate that you won't leave my head and keep popping up wherever I go. I don't care about you. I don't have feelings for you. And I wish you would just go the hell away.


----------



## vi et animo

You piss me off to no end. I feel so insecure around you that it's ridiculous. I am really starting to hate you.


----------



## JAkDy

"Will you go out with me?"


----------



## caflme

Thank you...


----------



## skygazer

aaaaaaahhhhhhh :rain :sigh


----------



## freakzilla

"Yes you have friends and you go to parties you're physically strong and apparently **** chicks but in end in spite of all my failures and any success you may have in the future I'll always be better than you.

While I may end up with nothing but the clothes on my back I'll always know I'm better than you.

Because in my short time on this planet I have learned of so many wonderful things, from the stars to atoms from the core of the earth to the beautiful blue skies. 

Even if I die a tramp I will have experienced the wonder of our brief existence on a level you couldn't even comprehend."


----------



## au Lait

I just want to tell you that I really love the way you control traffic.

You're the best stoplight in town, and don't ever let anyone tell you anything different.


----------



## fuggitman

I mistakenly thought you were special. You had me fooled, but it was partly my own doing---I was naive and vulnerable. Just as quickly as you grew to fill all but the creviest of crevices of my thoughts, you chucked me out like a dirty tampon. I want to hate you for that, but you're entitled to your feelings. I just wish you didn't hang me out to dry in the end (that, I do hate you for...b*tch).


----------



## Spindrift

Hey, we took a theater arts class together last winter. I dressed Willy Wonka and took care of the giant lollipops.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I'm wrong, and I intentionally keep making the same mistake. I know I'm hurting you, but I can't seem to stop myself because I feel like you will just kick me to the curb anyway when you feel better..

at least that's what my sick mind tells me.

I'm sorry.


----------



## MochaLatte

Go .**** .yourself.


----------



## SuperSky

Hire me if I can be useful. If I can't, don't waste my time.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

In some small way I wish you were both little again.


----------



## kleerup

I want you back


----------



## BOBBB

This is really awkward


----------



## MindOverMood

Hope this doesn't work out for you


----------



## thewalkindude

Take responsibility for your actions and stop blaming others. You have it made and you are a fool not realize this.


----------



## mrbojangles

I don't know why, but I think that you think I'm trying to hard. It's the only way I know how to act, I'm sorry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

We should hang out sometime.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I visualised cutting your parachute lines and pushing you out of the plane when we were banking around and it made me laugh.


----------



## LeftyFretz

I miss you.


----------



## njodis

I act the way I do because I am ****ed up, not because I dislike you.

This is why I need to live on a deserted island.


----------



## kangarabbit

I can't wait to move away from you next year and live with new people.


----------



## skygazer

hi


----------



## LostPancake

I...

frgrgrfrgr.


----------



## odd_one_out

Just about the biggest pain I have in life is knowing I couldn't give you want you wanted. I would have if I could, but couldn't.


----------



## Ironpain

I've known you my whole life but have you ever wondered who I really am, have you ever been curious where I've come from why you know nothing about my origins? I've loved all of you for as long as I can remember,you will always be a part of my life, it is Ironic that I should come to love you as my sisters for that is exactly who you are, you are my biological half sisters, now I may harper some resentment toward your father the coward who thought it was best that his family never find out about me because he thought it best not to reveal his dirty little secret because he felt it was safer that way. I know you love your dad and I get it that you will hate me. 24 years is a long time to know someone and not know at least one secret about them but yes I am Josh, Megan, Jordan and Robyn's Uncle. I am also Uncle to Lynn, Michael and Craig. 

Oh and to the old man. No Wonder my mom is uncomfortable around you and tries not to avoid you she knows exactly who you are, You left us so you could go back to your other family, the ones with your grown sons and daughters, I wonder what your daughters would think of you if they knew you forgot to tell them oh just that they have a another brother, I adore and love those girls it be nice if they knew that the little boy they still remember so well was also their Half brother.


----------



## Aphexfan

Why havent you signed on in awhile...:rain


----------



## mrbojangles

Rarely has there been something you posted that I didn't agree with. Sadly you don't seem like the type that likes talking to people on here. I swear you and I could have been separated at birth.


----------



## Madbritt

You're a bad "friend", but you're the only one I have.


----------



## skygazer

Hii be my friend 

ok, maybe not :rain


----------



## buklti

You left when I was fourteen. I needed help. You should never have had children. Whats left of your life is going to be very hard. I will never tell you any of this.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You playin with me, right homie?


----------



## vi et animo

I'm afraid of never talking to you again.


----------



## caflme

I'm sorry I messed up the boundaries... I guess we needed to air some stuff... when you need to back off it's OK... but I like that we can talk again.


----------



## Jessie203

I know what you thinking but You don't really know me like you think you know me.


----------



## Stilla

I shouldn't be talking to you...
It's gonna end badly.


----------



## writingupastorm

When I'm completely helpless and broken from pain and ask you for help you choose that time to give me guilt trips, tell me to toughen up, and yell at me, all because you don't want to pay for the gas to take me to the doctor. I have lost all respect for you because you keep doing this. As far as I'm concerned, you're my enemy. I'm only pretending to be respectful so that you don't kick me out before I get a chance to move out on my own. Once I'm free I plan to show you, and my brothers, how horrible of a person you really are.


----------



## layitontheline

I really wish you didn't smoke. Or at least didn't smoke so much. It's only because I care, but I don't want to sound naggy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Let's put it into these words, shall we? If I were your lungs, I would violently and spontaneously deflate and twist myself into a lovely french braid. Aren't you glad I'm not your lungs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love you but the second anything in my life clicks into play & I can move out I'll be gone


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

This is so confusing..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Don't wimp out now buddy, I wouldn't want to do it without you!

(feck it I'll just say it IRL)


----------



## caflme

I'm glad you feel better... I didn't mean to monopolize you... :b... talk with you later.


----------



## Jessie203

Sorry that you are an emotional spazz. It's sad to see people freak out at others when they need to redirect their energy to their own problems. My advice: Look in the mirror then say whatever it was you wanted to say to me, bc that's who really needs to hear it.. hater.


----------



## Freiheit

I hate you...All you do is confuse me and nothing more...Whatever it is that you're trying to pull is NOT going to work this time because I can tell you're not being genuine...Then again, you never were.


----------



## Jessie203

Once again, you don't really know me like you think you know me..


----------



## Paris23

I'm not crazy as you say i am. Do you know how much it hurt me when i heard that. I was crying inside. But now im a tough girl. You can't put my soul down or sink my heart anymore. You will ROT IN HELL for sure!


----------



## ImWeird

You're actually really screwed up and I never thought you would be this awful. Don't talk to me anymore.


----------



## Vip3r

Where is my money?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate discussing money with you guys


----------



## skygazer

please don't take it back :rain


----------



## uhhhbrandon

You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Nessy

I feel like no one will ever love me and care about me and all I want is a hug.


----------



## kangarabbit

I'm sorry.


----------



## MindOverMood

You're going to make some lucky guy very, very happy


----------



## Zeddicus

I totally wanna dance with you.

_Totally_.


----------



## TenYears

I wish for one day, just one day, you could be inside my head, see the world thru my eyes. I'd love to witness it. It'd be f****** priceless.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You cry and whine about having a hard life, yet you have a good job, okay friends and you go out and have fun with them every weekend... Just shut the **** up.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Life is more fun when you're not around.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

You make my stomach turn upside down.. stop it!! It's making me more sad and lonely when I think of it.


----------



## layitontheline

I hope you find her ugly. I know, I'm an awful person. :-(


----------



## polardude18

I wish you loved me....


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

To my crush: I think your are such a beautiful person. I really love you. 

To people in the past: why did you hurt me? Why did you ignore me when all I did was help? Your actions have caused me pain, but I hope that karma comes back and kicks you in the bum!

To


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Logan X said:


> You cry and whine about having a hard life, yet you have a good job, okay friends and you go out and have fun with them every weekend... Just shut the **** up.


I freakin hate people who do that


----------



## jim_morrison

I cannot leave here, I cannot stay,
Forever haunted, more than afraid,
Asphyxiate on words I would say,
I'm drawn to a blackened sky as I turn blue

There are no flowers, no not this time,
There'll be no angels gracing the lines,
Just these stark words, I find,
I'd show a smile, but I'm too weak,
I'd share with you could I only speak,
Just how much this, hurts me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

jim_morrison said:


> I cannot leave here, I cannot stay,
> Forever haunted, more than afraid,
> Asphyxiate on words I would say,
> I'm drawn to a blackened sky as I turn blue
> 
> There are no flowers, no not this time,
> There'll be no angels gracing the lines,
> Just these stark words, I find,
> I'd show a smile, but I'm too weak,
> I'd share with you could I only speak,
> Just how much this, hurts me.


Did you write this yourself? If so, you're rather talented. Hope things look up for you though. :/

My post: I think I want your friendship.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

You have a problem...you need help...people don't like you...people don't like me because I hang out with you...


----------



## LisaLisa

You're not that cool. You're not very pretty inside or out. Stop trying to convince everyone around you that you're confident, if you really were why are you trying so hard? You're not a know it all, if you were you'd have better employment and you wouldn't come off as a dumb b****. So back the f*** up, if you cross me again I can't guarantee I'll be nice! Talk to me at your own risk. (WOW I would so love to say this, to this crazy chick!) Did feel good to get it out


----------



## layitontheline

You're a snooty little brat, but I blame your mother for that.


----------



## heyJude

Forget you.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

1. I still think about you... all the time.
2. Will you give me a ride to church?
3. I think you're cute.
4. You have completely ruined my life; you should not have been allowed to have children or get married.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I liked when you sat next to me. Your energy makes me feel like we're friends even though we're barely acquaintances. I hope you sit next to me all of the time from now on.


----------



## josephisaverb

I'm sorry I hurt you.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

I can't stand the fact you were so arrogant. You failed as a friend & girlfriend. You failed so much.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I appreciate all that you have done for me, and hope you realize all that I've done for you in return. The real payoff, though, is knowing you'll always be there. At least I hope you will. I'll always be there for you. I really enjoy our late night talks and how they've changed from what we had for homework to who we were dating.

We're different, yet we're the same. We can beat this. Now, let's go smoke one .


----------



## trendyfool

1. I can't believe how hurt I feel around you. But it's not your fault. It's mine.

2. I'm sorry. I'm sorry I let down you and your organization. I can't figure out how to feel confident around you. I always feel like you're laughing at me and my anxiety. But you're a good man and a good leader.

3. I wonder if you're missing me.

4. Do you remember me? I remember you and I hope you want to hang out too.


----------



## jim_morrison

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Did you write this yourself? If so, you're rather talented. Hope things look up for you though. :/


No it's lyrics from the song 'This time imperfect' by AFI, great song, but unfortunately I can't take credit for it.

Thanks for the kind words though 



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> My post: I think I want your friendship.


I don't think this part was actually directed at me, but ok I'll be your friend! .


----------



## MobiusX

I don't experience reality.


----------



## diamondheart89

I think you're the most intriguing person I've ever seen & I really want to get to know you, but I'm afraid I will end up falling for you so hard because it seems like you're everything I find irresistible.


----------



## Jessie203

I want you to know that you don't really matter. I know it seems like you have been using me this past year but I'm using you just as bad. Oh, forgot to mention I was with another guy night before I saw you.. see, I am just the same, if not worse. Do you feel used by a woman now?


----------



## odd_one_out

Stop being so disgusting and disrespectful, Mary. I swear you're lucky I haven't kicked your **** yet. I think it's disgusting and any remnants of attraction have been obliterated forever.


----------



## hopeway

You look really stupid sitting there like a hooker in a brothel window.


----------



## hopeway

I find you totally fascinating and wish that we met under different circumstances. I appreciate all the affection you have shown me and wish you all the happiness.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You have a really cute smile


----------



## Tess4u

I'm so sry but I got arrested

I miss you and I'm sry it had to come to this.

I think your bipolar and I think you should get help.

I think you should see a therapist I don't like your moodswings and you need to really step up and stop being ignorant.


----------



## Lasair

I am really scared over whats going to happen now


----------



## SuperSky

Come here and be with me, please. I need you. And I know you need me too. You shouldn't have given up on your original plan.


----------



## caflme

It does count as productive because it gets you past it and able to be productive again... it would be unproductive if it didn't help and you did it anyway.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I want your attention.


----------



## Jessie203

Since when does talking about sex make you a ****? I'm pretty sure everybody has had it on their mind since age 13. I'm over 18 and in any over 18 crowd I will say whatever the **** I want about it. Pull your head out of your prude white-bread a** and lighten the hell up lol .. you might make me mad but I feel even worse for you!


----------



## huh

sorry


----------



## ImWeird

I have an enormous crush on you, but I'm not sure if I am ready for that yet...


----------



## whiterabbit

Hi


----------



## Hello22

You wanna be friends after the lies you told me?? You honestly believe that i could trust you as a friend when you failed to mention all the contact you had with her while we were going out?

Oh and by the way i must confess - i did read *ALL* those text messages that you both sent each other, and you thought you were being smart by deleting her number off your phone when i could see the number was your ex girlfriends??

You think i'm ****ing dumb, what dya take me for a joke?

Your so called girlfriend might be ****ing stupid but i'm nobody's fool.

What goes around comes around and you'll fail in this relationship just like you have for the past 7 years

Take your friendship and stick it where the ****ing sun don't shine *******!

_(Man that felt so good to get off my chest!)_


----------



## writingupastorm

How could/Why would you lie about something like that? What else are you making up? I suppose you have your reasons though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Dammit. I hate to think you would think of me that way. I'm sorry I'm so screwed up.

I'm down. Let's go!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hello22 said:


> You wanna be friends after the lies you told me?? You honestly believe that i could trust you as a friend when you failed to mention all the contact you had with her while we were going out?
> 
> Oh and by the way i must confess - i did read *ALL* those text messages that you both sent each other, and you thought you were being smart by deleting her number off your phone when i could see the number was your ex girlfriends??
> 
> You think i'm ****ing dumb, what dya take me for a joke?
> 
> Your so called girlfriend might be ****ing stupid but i'm nobody's fool.
> 
> What goes around comes around and you'll fail in this relationship just like you have for the past 7 years
> 
> Take your friendship and stick it where the ****ing sun don't shine *******!
> 
> _(Man that felt so good to get off my chest!)_


Boom,

Roasted.


----------



## heyJude

I wish you would lose weight for health reasons and cut it out with the fast food binges. I am genuinely concerned about your health.


----------



## Kanashi

We should break up.


----------



## Aphexfan

Its been almost 4 years...I think its time for me to move on...


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> Its been almost 4 years...I think its time for me to move on...


I'll help you move on! :b :squeeze :cuddle :kiss :love


----------



## Aphexfan

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'll help you move on! :b :squeeze :cuddle :kiss :love


Epic cuddle time!! :cuddle :cuddle :kiss :love


----------



## hopeway

It was very difficult to hear but thank you for your honesty. I respect you for that. I have had some #######s that didnt have the decency or balls to be candid with me about something like that. I feel foolish that I thought there was something more to it. It is my insecurity talking and I am dealing with it. But I am sure it can evolve into a nice friendship down the road. For the first time in my life, disappointment is not leading into devastation. I thank myself for that. And I won't expect the same level of attention that you showed me. I accept you as you are, the quiet reserved person.


----------



## au Lait

Alright listen up you stupid ***** b/c I'm only gonna say this one more time. We cannot, repeat, CANNOT give you money in exchange for a coupon. You returned that merchandise, and therefore I will give you back the exact amount of money that you paid, but I can't refund you 10 dollars for a coupon that you used. Coupons are a one time deal. Seriously, who doesn't know that? This is not rocket science so stop staring at me like some kind of slack jawed idiot.

Also, you might want to not discuss your idea to scam my store out of money right in front of my face. At least wait until my back is turned or something, I mean ****. Are you really that stupid or do you think that I'm really that stupid? It's hard to tell at this point.

Either way, lady, it's just 10 dollars. Get over it.


----------



## writingupastorm

Thanks *******. Now I'm in a bad mood and you've ruined my day. I hope you feel good about saving yourself from going out of your way a tiny bit for my sake. Anything to make _your_ day easier!


----------



## JGreenwood

Don't get your hopes up too high. Sooner or later, I AM going to let you down...


----------



## kangarabbit

You have a cute eye-smile and I wish I could get to know you better.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You're a ***** and yet are so sure you are modest... it bothers me alot lol


----------



## Jessie203

What kind of seductive ploy is to say "Bj?".. Just bc you are FWB with someone doesn't mean that you have to turn all caveman when asking to hook up. And btw just bc I'm saying no doesn't mean I have my period, it just means you suck at the art of attracting women to bed. This is why I've always liked it better when you don't talk. Btw, you won't ever get this again.. have fun with your lotion.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't want to help you out because you never help me out, and you put me down all the time.


----------



## Tristeza

**** you! I'm tired of always being second place in your life! You never talk to me, unless there's no one else and nothing else to do. You never show that you care about me. You never take the initiative. And I, I wasted too much time, energy and money trying to develop our friendship. I said it was OK, that I wasn't feeling hurt, but your attitudes really makes me think you're not worth my effort anymore.


----------



## popeet

I'm sorry.


----------



## Pam

I feel intimidated by you. But like you at the same time.


----------



## Nameless Someone

Hello


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Your only "office hot"

And you're a fickle little pickle


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

kathy903 said:


> What kind of seductive ploy is to say "Bj?".. Just bc you are FWB with someone doesn't mean that you have to turn all caveman when asking to hook up. And btw just bc I'm saying no doesn't mean I have my period, it just means you suck at the art of attracting women to bed. This is why I've always liked it better when you don't talk. Btw, you won't ever get this again.. have fun with your lotion.


Oh snap! :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Sorry I didn't answer earlier. I pretended like I didn't hear you. I just really didn't want to come back here.


----------



## noyadefleur

Could you please stop turning around and staring at me during class? It's quite funny how you think I don't notice. We've been through all of this already, we've moved on, what the hell are you doing? Sorry to say, but you're an idiot.


----------



## retropat

I wish I were your boyfriend instead of him.


----------



## odd_one_out

Sleep well. Wish I could - my mind feels like it's been shredded through a cheese grater but I'll try now.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Why haven't I heard from you? :rain :cry I hate waiting for you like this all the time... yet I still want to send you a birthday present... how pathetic am I? I'm sure you're doing fine without me. I'm the one who can't let go, not you. You'll forget about me soon.


----------



## diamondheart89

Please come heal me, I'm broken on the inside.


----------



## Godless1

This is the most depressing thread in the history of internet forums.


----------



## writingupastorm

I think I may have been a bit of a jerk caused by cutting back on my schizophrenia medication. My head is a mess right now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Sometimes I wish I never met you. You are not a good influence. I think I would be happier if I never talked to you. 

After we graduate we will probably never see each other again, and I'm totally fine with that. So I'll try and be nice as long as I still have to see your face every day. 

You are so much like me and that's why I can't stand to be around you.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Godless1 said:


> This is the most depressing thread in the history of internet forums.


:yes :blank :stu


----------



## Jessie203

I wish I could hug the insecurity away from all of you aswell as myself. Living as we are is more important than being perfect in social situations. I never will be perfect. I just want to live. Live somewhere away from the confinements of my mind. I am better than what people see. I can write you a lovely letter or story, doesn't that show I am articulate enough to speak? No bc I fluster and get at a loss for words. But guess what? It's not my job to prove to you I am an intelligent human being with every interaction. I know what I am. Your opinions are irrelevant to the truth. And the truth brings me happiness, not your misguided opinions.


----------



## JGreenwood

kathy903 said:


> I wish I could hug the insecurity away from all of you aswell as myself. Living as we are is more important than being perfect in social situations. I never will be perfect. I just want to live. Live somewhere away from the confinements of my mind. I am better than what people see. I can write you a lovely letter or story, doesn't that show I am articulate enough to speak? No bc I fluster and get at a loss for words. But guess what? It's not my job to prove to you I am an intelligent human being with every interaction. I know what I am. Your opinions are irrelevant to the truth. And the truth brings me happiness, not your misguided opinions.


:ditto

Perfection.


----------



## mrbojangles

I don't know what I could have said to make you never want to see or talk to me again. I'm not sure if something happened to you, but I think out of courtesy you should reply telling me why.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Get the heck away from my sister.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know what you are thinking but a little enthiusiasm for the times when I make attempts would be nice


----------



## writingupastorm

I think you have a great heart.


----------



## spacemanspiff

Even though I always tell you the opposite, I'm smart, funny and a nice person to talk to.


----------



## SuperSky

I don't want to go with you guys on holiday for a week. That's a week without my own space, without time to myself, without a sense of comfort or any way I could relax without having to hide some part of myself somehow. A week of "Oh crap I hope I'm not left alone with this person cause I can never carry out a conversation." A week of "Man I wish I had a drink of water. But then I'd have to get up... And everyone will look at me and someone will ask what I'm doing. I have to announce that I want a ****ing drink of water. What the hell kind of people am I with that I have to explain everything I'm doing whenever I do anything?!" A week of "**** I'm a fat ***. Look at all these normal sized people and here's me." A week of "Hahaha yeah I'm sunburnt a-****ing-gain." So no. I'm not going.


----------



## crimsoncora

Hey stepdad leave my mom the fu.c.k alone she doesnt love and you dont treat her right, all u give her is high blood pressure and stress. Ur gone all day and never take her anywhere and think bringing her leftovers from ur takeout is romantic. I fu.cki.ng hate you. Your worthless and married her bcuz she had money and a life. Your a jerk and sucking life out of my mother.

Gtfo of her life and ours. I hate you and am only nice to u bcuz of her. Holy crap go away your useless bag of s.h.i.t. I cant ur shady *** cheater and lowlife. Oh and u never take ur 6 year old son anywhere or talk to him. Your a horrible father. And horrible husband.

F.u.c.k.. You




I feel better now thnx


----------



## highness

how can I trust you again?


----------



## angus

when your explaining to me how brain chemistry works and how my meds affect my brain chemistry my heart melts. You are so intelligent and beuatiful and you have the sweetest voice. I love you.


----------



## Citrine

I have social anxiety, that's whhhyyyy!! It's not you!


----------



## Tryst

I am so very sorry for being such an absolute psycho c**t today but then you are part of the problem. You both judge, everyone, all the time. Only you both know best. How to study, how to do everything and anything and it's driving me insane. I was becoming like you both and hated that part of myself. But then I was also jealous, stung by your growing friendship feeling hurt, alone and unwanted and so i withdrew. Offers were made of help with barbed comments about becoming an old bitter woman who would die alone and hated and so i retreated further, shamed to my core at the rightness of your words. But they weren't right, were they? I couldn't trust you and you both complained of this yet what reason did you ever give for my trust? All I could imagine were what words were being whispered behind my back, what judgement being pronounced and so i fled from your disapproval. I shrrank away from the insane demands you make on yourselves and feel everyone else should make of themselves too. I couldn't find the words to describe the problem but even if I had them you wouldn't listen. You would sit there nodding and say the same words of platitude all the while with a bored look on your face that screamed stop complaining. I was wrong to be so hostile and I was wrong to burden you both with so much before we truly got to know each other well but you were both wrong too. I wish I could say this to you both but I know my senseless anger, non of which is truly directed at either of you would come flooding out in a flood of vitriole and i would end up hating myself even more than I do now. I have so many issues to deal with and I understand you aren't interested in helping me with them but for the love of god stop with your arrogance. Stop thinking you know all the answers, that only you two are right about everything and stop being such hypocrites. we are all flawed, accept people for what they are and stop judging based on appearances.

I wish I could say posting this helps but all it does is make me obsess on my actions and words even more. How do we ever learn to let go?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

For sh*t's sake, woman, stop calling in sick to work! Do you think your boss isn't pissed off having to do your job all day? He has tasks of his own, as do I and anyone else that knows anything about your position. I really, really hope you have a good excuse this time. I like having you there because I can't relate to anyone else and nobody else is remotely close to my age. I have a sinking feeling you might be fired, or even just quit with the way things are going. Please don't. Give it till September - I need your company.


----------



## Larkspur

I miss you. I really, really miss you.


----------



## giantkiller

Gurl, you so fine, I wish I could plant you and grow a whole field of y'all!..


----------



## writingupastorm

Why don't you come with me little girl on a magic carpet ride ... Close your eyes girl, look inside girl, let the sound take you away...


----------



## MindOverMood

I hope you're not planning on banning yourself, it's one of the reasons I keep checking up on your profile.


----------



## RockIt

I know.


----------



## cgj93

im not really like that, im a laid back chiller in real life, lazy with not many achievements xD im just ****ing around tbh. but my mind and emotions are always intense, its one extreme or the other..


----------



## CleverKrolik

Because of my SA I say things that I probably should not and don't say things I should. 
The other day I was behind a guy in the drug store buying one of those stupid shake weights! I asked him. "Do you think that really works?" Then I went there. . .and I don't know why but I said. "Well at least you will be good at other things. You my as well buy a jug of lotion and take a week off of work after using that thing." His friend almost fell in the floor laughing at me. 
Yup, that is me foot in mouth all the time.


----------



## writingupastorm

Thanks. That was sweet of you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You should come with us.


----------



## diamondheart89

How dare you? :twak


----------



## RedTulip

LALoner said:


> The Beatles are horribly overrated.


OMG, someone else who feels the same way I do :yes


----------



## sean88

purpleice said:


> omg, someone else who feels the same way i do :yes


+5,000


----------



## Madbritt

LALoner said:


> The Beatles are horribly overrated.


omg, thank you! Someone finally said it. I really hate when people talk about the band like they're the first person to ever hear of them. :/


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I feel like you don't want to talk to me anymore. I feel worthless and pathetic. :rain :cry


----------



## JAkDy

I have AvPD, that's either maybe or exactly why I behaved like this.


----------



## caflme

I'm sorry if I crossed those boundaries again... I never mean to do that... I hate that I always seem to (or do) say too much... I really need to find a good filter and learn to use it I guess... sometimes I'm just weak when it comes to holding it all in. I hope you aren't upset with me. I just enjoy learning from you and I enjoy your company.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'd be afraid to tell you this because you wouldn't understand it yourself, but you're ****ing crazy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Every time I see you I want to punch you in the face.


----------



## RockIt

If you feel like it, then "friend me." Always room for more quality SAS friends.


----------



## AllanMaso

LaRibbon said:


> **** YOU I HAVE SOCIAL ANXIETY YOU ****ING *******. ONE OF MY BIGGEST TRIGGERS IS SITTING AT A TABLE (TRAPPED) AND BEING PUT ON THE SPOT AND HAVING TO TALK. AND YOU KNOW IT.**** YOU **** YOU **** YOU.
> 
> / enraged


This sums it up for the most part. I think I'd say it with a bit less rage though.


----------



## MindOverMood

I already know what you were thinking when we talked:|


----------



## Aphexfan

LifeGoesOn said:


> I feel like you don't want to talk to me anymore. I feel worthless and pathetic. :rain :cry


 :kiss :kiss :squeeze

Why do I still talk to you after all this time :bash


----------



## odd_one_out

Yeahhh :], let it out.


----------



## SilentWitness

Don't worry, I don't want a conversation with you either!


----------



## Tez

To my family: I can't believe you all just sit there as I struggle with getting my life together - after helping all of you with your bs. I want and deserve better.


----------



## graymatter

F--- you, you just change plans last minute and I'm sick of it. All week I have been looking forward to spending tommorow with her and you just change your f---ing mind at 8 o'clock the night before. F--- you!


----------



## Spindrift

I'm sorry.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I know you had a thing for me, and you probably don't know it but I definitely had a thing for you. However, I'm not in a good place right now - I only pushed you away because I'm scared that you'll see how god damn messed up I am. It's stupid, but there are times when my imagination wanders and dwells on the 'what could have been's'. Conjuring up the painful image of me holding you in my arms getting rid of the pain that you sometimes feel but hide so well from the public eye.


----------



## TheShine

Sorry for the pain I'm about to inflict on you.


----------



## crimsoncora

Your not who i thought you were


----------



## tazzycat

I think the reason I'm still alive, is to prove to people that I won't be like you.


----------



## cgj93

I care not. and to you, i dont want to use electricity but my moments, scary as **** so i just stay awake now for as long as possible.


----------



## kangarabbit

You're a b****.


----------



## Jessie203

You're so sexy.. your personality makes you shine so bright. Any woman who wouldn't give you the time a day is insane. If I had to get married this instant I'd beg for you to be mine. I want to get to know you so much more. Wish you were near me. I want to comfort you in everyway, take care of you and be your woman. I'm so glad I know you. I care about you and you seem to care too.. can't tell you this though.. welcome to post something you want to tell someone but are too afraid to say haha!


----------



## Lasair

Thank you x


----------



## Rocklee96

I love you...


----------



## Rest or Real?

I meant every word I said to you, and I'm sorry non existence is now us.


----------



## hopeway

Tristeza said:


> **** you! I'm tired of always being second place in your life! You never talk to me, unless there's no one else and nothing else to do. You never show that you care about me. You never take the initiative. And I, I wasted too much time, energy and money trying to develop our friendship. I said it was OK, that I wasn't feeling hurt, but your attitudes really makes me think you're not worth my effort anymore.


I totally understand what you are going through!!!


----------



## hopeway

You caught me off guard about that, but I still think you are a disgusting pig.


----------



## ImWeird

I'm falling in love with you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I can't say anything to you now, because it has been a year since your mother has passed. I had no idea. S-----e had no idea. We found out because S-----e was googling her name and found her obituary, and it was sparse to say the least. Why didn't you say anything?  I am so sorry for your loss.

(I just feel so weird now. I played and spent the night at this woman's house a lot and knew her too. She died young.)


----------



## angus

I want to kill you


----------



## SuperSky

I DID TOO "say a word." I said ****ing fifteen of them if you'd bothered paying attention. What kind of ******* meeting do you call that anyway? I came prepared for a real meeting, not a 'listen to you talking'. If we'd had an ACTUAL meeting then I'd have been all set to "say a word". ****.


----------



## BetaBoy90

ImWeird said:


> I'm falling in love with you.


Right back at you!


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
Wait... Your sister dated Charlie Sheen? Is she a porn star or sumthin?


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
My sister went out with Emilio Estevez once. The word she used to describe the date, underwhelming...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

there's no way in hell you could.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Get your act together.


----------



## Aphexfan

thanks for not acknowledging my existence the past two weeks


----------



## MindOverMood

You're a hypocrite.


----------



## BetaBoy90

You're a frog who spits a constant stream of dark sunglasses onto a dog's face.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

No, you didn't help me in the end. Now I feel even worse about myself. I wish I had never been born. :rain


----------



## mrbojangles

I really hope all those things you say are about me


----------



## trendyfool

You're fu*king awesome. I would go out with you if we were interested in each other's genders.


----------



## Stilla

I'm getting really sick and tired of just being anyone. I want to be 'the one' for once :rain

I think that's why we probably wouldn't make a good couple...


----------



## Godless1

BetaBoy90 said:


> You're a frog who spits a constant stream of dark sunglasses onto a dog's face.


I have no idea what this means, but it might be the greatest sentence I've ever read. Well done.


----------



## JGreenwood

I'm sorry that I feel like this all of the time. I know you want to help, but there is nothing you can do. I'm in a tailspin...and I'm going to lose you eventually...I wish you would just go so that can I stop waiting for it to happen...


----------



## Love Minus Zero

I know you're engaged to him and everything, but I really think we should just get drunk and have a secret lesbian affair.


----------



## Idiot

I hate you for what you've done to me. Your ignorance of the coldness in which you have treated me only serves as salt on top of the wound. Yet, I cannot hate you, because you have a puerile soul. You don't know any better.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I want to make you the tragic heroine of my novel.


----------



## odd_one_out

:blank


----------



## BetaBoy90

You're too ****ing nice, quit sugarcoating the obvious!!!


----------



## TenYears

You're doing everything you can to make me fall out of love with you. You have a real talent, a real gift for turning people off, for showing your selfish side, for turning into a real ***** and for making people hate you. I know you've always been spoiled, I know you were the youngest child, I know you have always gotten your way.

But you can't use that as an excuse to walk all over people, including your own kids. You use me, and when you're done with me, you kick me to the side like I'm a piece of trash that's in your way.

You remind me of that song by Tool....

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
Trust me, trust me, trust me, 
trust me, and trust me

But even after all this, after all you did, after the affairs you had, after all we've been through...you know...

I still love you.

Why don't you love me anymore????


----------



## layitontheline

I wish I'd never talked to you. You have made a fool out of me.


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> I wish I'd never talked to you. You have made a fool out of me.


I just had to correct you dear I hope you understand, it's pronounced statute not statue.


----------



## Hell Boy

I haaaaate being ignored. It's so rude.


----------



## yogonu

I can't stand you, I hate you, I can't believe you would do that to me, your evil, I never want to see you again. I LOVE you A LOT and I miss you.


----------



## ImWeird

You txt too much and sometimes it bothers me.


----------



## caflme

I'm just feeling really yucky today (physically, mentally and emotionally)... it's not you so don't take it personally - it'll pass.... thanks for being supportive - I do appreciate it and I know it's hard.


----------



## Mellah

I really don't like you, and i'm not sure why.


----------



## Aarmin

Nice butt!


----------



## trendyfool

I miss you, and you, and you, and you.


----------



## diamondheart89

What do you want from me?


----------



## Donatello

I'm sorry. I'm really, really sorry. 

I wish I didn't overanalyze everything we did, but I do. I wish I could talk to you all night like you want, but it kills me. I wish I wasn't so selfish in thinking about myself before you, but being near you was driving me to suicide. I can't do it. You'll be happy without me in the long run.

I think.


----------



## hopeway

Listen to me. You will lose everything if you dont start believing that you are beautiful as you are. You dont need to show it off or you dont need to hear it from people, well not that much anyway. You are on a dangerous path and need to get off of it right now. Remember you are beautiful and you have a great life.


----------



## cgj93

so, you're saying you dont like scorps? :b
no.... i'll get told off again


----------



## dragongirl

mario i used to be in luv with u


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Love Minus Zero said:


> I know you're engaged to him and everything, but I really think we should just get drunk and have a secret lesbian affair.


DAYUM! x.X



Hell Boy said:


> I haaaaate being ignored. It's so rude.


Hi, how are you? Giving you some attention here! :]


----------



## Tilter

Can I come home? I know I keep saying that I'm not going back, but I miss being home with you so much some days. After we talked some much the other day, I woke up thinking I was still waiting for you to come home from work.


----------



## odd_one_out

All my fault. But I know nothing so wouldn't trust my judgement on this. Have too much wrong in my brain and it's too much to handle the guilt of it at times.


----------



## Still Waters

When you were told years ago to project your voice,clearly they meant if you're performing or giving a speech. STOP speaking so loudly when out in public,don't you notice everyone turning and staring? You are NOT that important. Also,it is completely unnecessary and sad to gush over every single person you come into contact with. You are not running for President and do not need to ingratiate yourself with every human on this planet. This is not high school and you're never going to be the Prom King.


----------



## MindOverMood

I will not re-add you


----------



## diamondheart89

Person1 - I know it will never happen, but I want to have you in every way.

Person2 - Stop faking emotion you don't feel. It's despicable.

Person 3 - I'm so sorry for arguing with you. I love you more than anything and I fear the day you won't be here anymore. I admire you more than words can say. It breaks my heart into pieces when you cry; that's why I wanted you to stop. Those idiots don't deserve your tears.


----------



## skygazer

you always forget your chore day and I always end up doing them for you... that's why your cookies, chocolate, and ice cream always go missing


----------



## JAkDy

If you weren't in our lives, if you didn't exist......the world would be a better place to be.

I hope you change someday cause you are someone who feeds on others and is terribly selfish and its been a huge effort to have to deal with you the last 12 years I've had to know you.

The 5 months you have been out of my life have been the best of my life and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## caflme

I know you are better off without me in so many ways... but I can't help how I feel... I'm sorry... I know I"m selfish for wanting to be in your life and have you in mine anyway.... I suppose that is my greatest flaw. None of this is your fault... we are who we are... and being who we are is what brought us here. It's what draws us together and what keeps us apart.... such a tragedy.


----------



## layitontheline

Go to hell, and if you insist on coming back, bring me deep fried ice cream.

Not even sure who in particular this is directed at yet, but there are a number of people I could direct this to, and more importantly I just want deep fried ice cream.


----------



## odd_one_out

The weight became too much.


----------



## mezzoforte

I miss you. It's my fault things are this way, not his. I should've been honest in the beginning, to you both. Guess I learned my lesson this time. D:


----------



## diamondheart89

You suck. A lot.


----------



## atticusfinch

'tis okay, i'm not butt hurt about it!


----------



## caflme

It isn't that I don't understand... I understand all too much... it's OK... just be well and I'll be OK.


----------



## SuperSky

I think the guy looks cute. Don't talk **** about him.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Why oh why why why, whyyyyy


----------



## cgj93

no no nooo...you got it wrong, very wrong. not that I could possibly care anymore lol. think about yourself, improve yourself, dont ****ing dis other people.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

those cowboy boots didn't look good on you, at all. You didn't seem to give a **** though. I wish i had your fashion courage.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I blocked you and you on msn because neither of you talk to me any more


----------



## cgj93

eerrr ...no.....just no. lol. what are you thinking


----------



## Aphexfan

I really regret letting you into my life these past 4 years and getting this close to me...:mum


----------



## odd_one_out

Mwah. I feel so guilty.


----------



## odd_one_out

Can't help it (the g word), but I'll try.


----------



## odd_one_out

Such mundane tasks sound like bliss to me.


----------



## Noll

I know you don't like me as I like you, but if you ever need someone to talk to, I'll be here just waiting for you. I love you.


----------



## odd_one_out

David's a bish.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> David's a bish.


ok that made me :yes ty I needed that


----------



## Still Waters

There have been so many days when the best part of the whole day,was talking to you. Even just the chance that I might talk to you could make me happy. Sometimes I think I could have just maybe loved you. It wouldn't have worked,I know,I could never match your wisdom and the imbalance in that area would have bored you to tears. - And I had a rush of emotion and love for you that would have overwhelmed you. We would have both been wanting what the other simply couldn't give. I always knew this,but I couldn't be cautious and sensible,because almost right from the start,I already loved you.


----------



## caflme

No... I actually don't think I've had one in awhile... they are pretty random now... but could be the pollen in the air being so bad here right now... the grass/weeds are all blooming out after the rain... or the new kitty... but I've never had cat allergies before. It feels like neck/shoulder muscles so could just be too many hours at the computer inputting that stuff into the spreadsheet. I really need a good massage. Thanks for asking.


----------



## GreenSheep

"I know you find it absolutely _hilarious_ that I never talk to anyone and point it out at every chance you get but if you embarrass me once more infront of everyone I might just find the courage to punch you in the face.."


----------



## caflme

Thinkin' bout cha... but need to go mow my lawn and do yardwork... wish me luck... no headache since yesterday ... hope this doesn't get one going.


----------



## Mr Blues

''I think you're beautiful and I want to take you out for a drink sometime.''

Easier said than done when one has got everything to loose.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Person A* - I know it was long ago ... like, at the beginning of the school year long ago, BUT ... I really liked your rendition of _Bird on the Wire_ during that first acoustic night. I hope you remember what I'm talking about.

*Person B* - It just occurred to me that you ... don't respond to my messages anymore. I'm not completely butt hurt about it and maybe you are preoccupied with other things/other people ... but still, it'd be nice to be acknowledged from you. Or not, I don't know - I guess I just have this great big ideology of you that is irrational and silly and it must be very unappealing to you if you ever find out.

*Person C* - The way you're blowin' up my phone /Won't make me leave no faster/ Put my coat on faster/ Leave my girls no faster/ I should've left my phone at home/'cause this is a disaster/ Calling like a collector/Sorry I cannot answer ... Mum, I know I am the baby of the family but I am getting older and you are going to have to let me go eventually.


----------



## foe

"Hey dude, let's hang out again" to the former buddies.

"Please please hire me I need a job" to all the employers I applied to. :b


----------



## StevenGlansberg




----------



## ImWeird

I love you too, shhh.

And to the guy that sits beside me in class. DUDE STOP EATING FOOD WITH YOUR MOUTH OPEN!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I'm uncomfortable with touch. Would you mind not puting your hands on me so much? Thanks.


----------



## cgj93

there's something i want to tell someone but im too afraid to say.
errr....wot? naaah naah dun' work like tha' mate


----------



## au Lait

That's pretty ****ed up of you tbh. Good luck with all your hopes and dreams.

Oh wait. You don't have any. lol sorry about your life.

Don't worry though. I am sure that you will have a very prolific career being an attempted internet pimp. You're off to a stellar start so far. Thumbs up on all your future success!


----------



## Dying note

I've done everything I've wanted to do (the most) in my life. So I'm sorry for not being very ambitious and for not feeling the need to care so terribly about what comes next. It's not in me and I don't think it ever was.


----------



## kangarabbit

Stop pointing out my flaws, you jacka**.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I'm actually just as insecure and needy as you are... but apparently I'm better at acting like I'm not. :blank


----------



## Lasair

Miss you


----------



## odd_one_out

Homophobes.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

You're a giant ******* you know that? And you're the stupidest person I have ever met.


----------



## odd_one_out

I hope I never understand such things as Fakebook or the sknews and remain ignorant for life so I don't have to become one of you and suffer or engage in hive behaviour. **** your world and your beliefs and your propensity to reproduce. It's disgusting.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

All you do is sleep and lick yourself. And use me for food. I'm sick of it!


----------



## cgj93

odd_one_out said:


> I hope I never understand such things as Fakebook or the sknews and remain ignorant for life so I don't have to become one of you and suffer or engage in hive behaviour. **** your world and your beliefs and your propensity to reproduce. It's disgusting.


i love that xD hah! brilliant.

alot of negative words in here...god...just wanna.....want to walk around, give you all a big slap with a spatula...


----------



## caflme

Our new kitten made me feel better/cheered me up... but I'm still unmotivated to do anything... but need to do everything... family flying in this weekend for a big family reunion/Easter/dad's 90th bday plus I Have to order the cake... tired just thinking of it all.


----------



## Moony

I am tired of your ego and your smart mouthing. You think your hot but your nothing, you think your god's gift to the world but your ego is bigger then your..you know.


----------



## MindOverMood

StevenGlansberg said:


> All you do is sleep and lick yourself. And use me for food. I'm sick of it!


:lol


----------



## caflme

I have this incredible urge to give u a neck/shoulder massage...


----------



## trendyfool

You're my best friend and I wish you were staying here another year. I love you so much and I want to see you as much as I can this summer, because hanging out with you once every week isn't really enough.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I love you

&
The world doesn't revolve around you! You don't need to treat people like crap one moment the be super nice the next-get over yourself.


----------



## SuperSky

Sometimes you can be a bit clingy. I love you, but I don't think I can spend every single moment with you.


----------



## SMR

My god when can I hit that?


----------



## Freiheit

I wish you could just be honest with me about your intentions...I don't bite...and it's not like I'm some crazy person for you to avoid...I understand that you have a LOT going on in your life but, please just be reasonable and don't think that it's "alright" to disrespect me just because we don't see each other on a daily basis...


----------



## Stilla

You're exactly like L!

...And that's not a compliment.

It's like weird that you knew him... and I knew him. 
But we've like never talked. 
Were you close?
I bet he thought the world of you. Otherwise he wouldn't have done that.


----------



## BetaBoy90

If I told you you make me suicidal would you care? If I mentioned how hurtful you can be to me would it even affect you? Even just a little bit? Am I not human to you, because that's how you make me feel, I wish you'd just let me be.


----------



## Neutrino

You've ruined our family and I could care less if I ever see you again. I hate you.


Bwahaaha


----------



## Tsunawada

Do I mean anything to you? When I leave, will you miss me?


----------



## trendyfool

I still love you. D'oh.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You're hot


----------



## MojoCrunch

Your a know-it-all ******* and probably a sociopath.


----------



## silentcliche

I'm so sorry. I ****ed up and failed you.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I'm kinda scared of where this is going... or where this isn't going... I wish I could stop thinking about it. :rain :cry


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I haven't seen you in years, but i see you haven't changed much.


----------



## skygazer

arrgh


----------



## Vip3r

Stop calling me when you're drunk! I don't want to hear your foolish **** nor do I want your opinion on why I have no social life.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I wish I could convey to you how much I would like to have you in my life. I wish I could have conveyed it to you years and years ago. I want us to be friends. Once we had a definite connection and spent tons of time together, but I was never able to tell you how much you meant to me and how much I wanted us to remain close. Maybe I did manage to convey it at one point but we lost contact anyway because of my inability to maintain relationships.

You, another person, on the other hand... I don't think I can remain in contact with anyone like you. We have known each other since we were like 12... but I have to follow my moral compass, and your bigotry and hatred towards people different from you leaves me in a position where I have nothing to say to you. I certainly can't talk to you about my real feelings about things and that will only stifle me further when expressing my thoughts and feelings is hard enough for me to begin with. I wish I wasn't too cowardly to say this to you directly.


----------



## Perfectionist

I'm kindof glad I won't see you for four months.


----------



## TenYears

I don't know how you ended up like this.
I don't know how I ended up like this.

I do know, finally, it's better this way. It's really kind of sad. But it's the only way now.

Too many bridges have been burned, too many lines have been crossed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Yep, you're pefect and I'm scum. You NEVER say thank you or sorry EVER! You get upset when I simply say hi. You ARE competitive, remember telling me that's how you got good grades one year. I worked really hard and all you can do is complain. Nevermind, you can't do it. Yeah you should hire a professional, because you basically suck. You are one hell of a big hypocrite (yeah you'll deny it and tell me it's all my fault that you turn things on everyone else...princess.) **** you!


----------



## layitontheline

I want to sex the hell out of you. I want to rub my sex all over you. I want to sex you up until you hurt. :whip


----------



## JGreenwood

When you automatically dismiss my opinions because it opposes his, it really hurts me and makes me feel worthless. But what destroys me is that I think you are starting to enjoy that...


----------



## caflme

I hope you are OK.


----------



## au Lait

*lol really though?*

wow. what did i do to deserve that?


----------



## SlightlyJaded

You deserve _so _much better than the way I treated you in the end and I'm really, really sorry. You did everything right and I just kept failing and it was easier to run than stay and try to explain. If I could go back, I'd do everything differently and tell you just how much you meant to me. I hope you're happy, wherever you are.


----------



## avoidobot3000

These are your jeans


----------



## JAkDy

I irl had this thing and was afraid to tell anybody. I told a friend i have AvPD. So far..........that decision has turned out badly.


----------



## eitherway

Hi (this simple but i just can't:cry)


----------



## caflme

I feel so guilty telling you how I feel and what I think when I know it might upset you... but I can't not tell you things for that reason. You deserve more respect and trust than that. I've never treated you with kid gloves... and I can't start now. If you do something that hurts me or that upsets me you deserve to know... the same way you tell me if I've done the same. It doesn't mean I don't still love you, want you or need you in my life - or that I'm mad at you or even still upset in any way. I get over things pretty fast. But I still feel sad when I tell you things that make you upset or sad or angry... even if they are necessary. I'm getting into a better place finally - it most likely won't stay there... but I have to take it as it comes.


----------



## TPower

It's been six months since we last saw each other and I still love you. It hurts me to a point you can't imagine, to know you're in love with another guy.

I still blindly believe we were meant to be with each other.


----------



## layitontheline

I wish I was with you guys, feeling the warmth on my skin and dipping my feet in the ocean.


----------



## wmw87

It was very nice meeting you and I've been writing you secret loveletters for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## luctus

nevermind.

see, this just doesn't work. I can't even write out what I think about you without deleting it later.

yeah, you're definitely not worth the trouble.


----------



## luctus

wmw87 said:


> It was very nice meeting you and I've been writing you secret loveletters for the past 2 weeks.


BAHAHA!!!

Ever wish we lived in a world where this was actually a plausible topic of conversation with someone?


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I know I don't need you now... I've proven that to myself... but I still really want you... :yes :teeth :lol


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I wish I never met you, you sucked the life of whatever I had left.


----------



## angray

"I think you're lieing because you won't quit bringing it up every chance you get." :um

I want to tell that to two people.


----------



## Freebird

I hope you were able to see (and believe) how positive of an effect you had on me. I'm sure I'll never forget you, and we never even met. I think that's just the kind of person you are. You really gotta start owning it and enjoy life. You've got so much potential.


----------



## odd_one_out

Thanks for helping me with the letter. It was very useful and gave me more confidence to send it.


----------



## Rosedubh

She's hot, I'm not. But don't like her, like me.


----------



## odd_one_out

I wish I could process thoughts and emotions faster.


----------



## caflme

:thanks I was worried you be mad... or upset... take your time... I'll be really busy for the next 24 hours most likely but will check in when I can.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I never claimed to be fond of maturity, but I'll be mature enough to let this one go.


----------



## caflme

_:noThat_ sounds disturbing...uke


----------



## caflme

No sorry necessary... it's just sad... do you think she is depressed about something?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was only latched onto the idea of you.


This I see now.


----------



## Freebird

I'm really sorry and embarrassed that I kind of lost my head with you. I think all the drugs I was on were a big part of me not really seeing reality.


----------



## Hello22

Its heartbreaking to know that the one you will never forget, the one you really fell for, no longer acknowledges you. And the last words exchanged were along the lines of 'i should never have jumped into seeing you so soon, it was a mistake'

All of those lovely moments we had together are marred with this bottom line statement. 

And i wish i could totally forget you, but i can't help who i care about.

I'm so sorry for acting like a jerk since we both parted our separate ways, i was just heartbroken and bitter.

And just to let you know if you ever need someone to talk to, im hear. 
But i'm probably the last person you'll ever want to contact again


----------



## loney

im not jealous you have other friends to hang out with.... im just jealous that i dont!!!!!!


----------



## odd_one_out

It's not your fault. Don't blame yourself. I'm the main issue person.


----------



## caflme

I shouldn't be in charge of so much when it comes to this bday party... it's freaking me out.


----------



## JAkDy

Gabz I have watched you drop 6 people since the start of the year. At the beginning, all 6 were your friends and you superficially have dropped them all. You could have avoided being so distant and pretentious and superior had you asked yourself just one more time......why? 
Just one more 'why?' before coming to a conclusion would always lead you onto the train of thought that helps you understand someone better and how to be a better friend. I'm now the 6th person you're dropping. I do think it will do you a lot of good to ask yourself one last time..... why?

If you understand what I'm going through, and agree with me. Then if I were to have my way in my f**ked up way. I'd prefer I'm included once every 3 weekends and also major events. Any more and I'll feel anxious and any less and I'll feel socially isolated. I'm going through treatment now and I need your support guys.


----------



## Freebird

You still know how to contact me, if you want to. I'm feeling too embarrassed to contact _you_ without some sort of encouragement.


----------



## Still Waters

Why do you ask me for my opinion and then get really angry if it differs from yours? I despise it that you believe there could only be one correct view. Expand your thinking just a wee little bit,what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## clair de lune

1) I'm sad that we don't hang out anymore, like we used to. But I'm glad we still talk.
2) PICK UP YOUR F***ING GUITAR, IT'S COLLECTING DUST!


----------



## SAgirl

I saw your profile today. It said honest in the headline, but you lied about your age by about 6 years. lol!! I was pleased to see that you still don't drink and that you are not looking for an intimate encounter. That hasn't changed so you still have some morals and values. I can't believe that you put that you are a nice guy. You were the biggest jerk that I have ever met in my life.


----------



## diamondheart89

Tell me your secrets.


----------



## GunnyHighway

****


----------



## Tess4u

I miss you how I wish you would just pick up you phone and have the balls to call me I wish it could all go back like it used to be and hang out like before even though I probably was your nothing at one point you were my everything


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I won't let you bring me down again. You don't have the power to do that anymore. I'm not going to let you ruin my day ever again. I have better things to do than waste my time agonizing over you. :roll


----------



## trendyfool

I'm sorry I'm so screwed up.


----------



## caflme

Goodmorning. Do tell... wish you could elaborate. Hugs. I have an hour for coffee before I have to leave.


----------



## polardude18

I do not understand you, do you even want to talk to me?


----------



## MojoCrunch

Please don't invite her. She's probably going to try and kick my a##


----------



## ValiantThor

Your enchanting, and i still love you.


----------



## laura024

I don't want your stupid mind games; I just want the real you back with me. We had something strong, and you managed to break it down with your absence. Come back. You are the only person on this earth I have ever loved and likely will ever love. 

My heart isn't dead without you, but it doesn't beat the same.


----------



## Freebird

Sing for me one more time.


----------



## dullgirl82

You are nothing but a coward. A sad excuse for a man. Does it make you feel tough to beat on a helpless woman half your size? Does it make you feel better about yourself to break her down again and again just to boost your self confidence? You will never be anything but a coward and you will never deserve her.


----------



## JGreenwood

The pictures I discovered online of you being happy and getting married made me smile, and broke my heart at the same time.


----------



## layitontheline

Bet my version of reiki is better than hers.


----------



## OneMoreTime

Wanna go out some time? Yea I'm asking you out and yes I'm gay.


----------



## SAgirl

I feel like I've been putting too many expectations on this. What will we be, what won't we be. It's driven me crazy for months. I've had some time to think. Who cares if we will be or if we won't be. I am just going to let things be as they are right now. Let's just be friends.


----------



## laura024

I know your true identity. Quit the act.


----------



## ValiantThor

JGreenwood said:


> The pictures I discovered online of you being happy and getting married made me smile, and broke my heart at the same time.


 thats a bummer man


----------



## Freebird

I'm already moving on, but I'm still around if you need a friend.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

You're my brother and I wish we got along better. I don't know why I can't stand to be around you. Maybe it's because I feel so nervous around you, like everything I say or do is being criticised. When I was a child you were always making fun of everything I did so I learned to just keep my mouth shut around you and not let you in on anything. 
But I think mostly it's because we're so much alike. When I look at you I see myself and that's why I hate you sometimes. People say you're like a bitter old man, even though you're still young and I'm exactly the same way. We are both very set in our ways, allergic to change. We are both apparently incapable of having close relationships with people. We both have low self confidence. 
You remind me of everything I don't want to be, of everything that's holding me back. But at the same time I know exactly how you feel. To be too proud to reach out for help. To pretend like everythings fine when really it isn't. 
I just hope that you'll be happy and successful. You're so smart and you could do anything if you would only believe in yourself.


----------



## Indigo Flow

1. I know you're lying to me about certain things
2. I know there's something you want to tell me
3. You're an *******
4. You're now on the list too
5. Bye
:sigh:|


----------



## MojoCrunch

Sorry, another MC hater moment.

You are an arrogant stuck up prick. And you're probably proud of being an a**hole. Seriously go f*** yourself and die. Your mother seems to be no better since she's probably where you got your little superiority complex attitude from. Frankly, she sounds like a f***ing b*tch. You only want to get with her [NOT his mom, this friend of mine] because you feel like it will elevate your status (you don't even give two sh*ts about her and you both have nothing in common). You need to accept what you are and stop being a big baby about it and sh*tting on everyone else that you feel is "lower than you". Hearing anything you have to say (usually depressing self devaluing nonsense that doesn't benefit anyone) automatically makes me feel like sh*t. Good GOD, no wonder you've never had a girlfriend. I would kill myself if I were your girlfriend (despite our similar tastes and interests) and I feel sorry for any poor **** that ends up being your girlfriend/wife. Have fun lusting after b*tches that will never want to get with you instead of appreciating those that are actually kind to you. I wish you didn't exist. Oh yeah, good luck challenging me because I bet every last dime of mine that I would snap you in half if we had a trash talking duel. And yeah, I don't care that you're older than me. You act like a f***ing teenage waste of space for someone in your early thirties.

Yeah....it'd be better if I didn't say this to his face. Or would it? :lol


----------



## MagUhaal

I have actually somehow managed to tell n girl who lives 1000km away exactly how much I like her and that I would struggle to be "just friends" if we were closer. We have been chating almost everyday for 7months.
But what I didn't say is I think the last 3 guys you dated in the time we chated and broke your heart just really ain't good enough for you and you can do alot better. Not that I am the better guy, I am pretty messed up right now, but I hope the next guy is worthy and I wish you both the best. I actually cried each time you got a new guy, but I have no say and you have your own life and I won't interfere. I just wish I was closer so that I could sweep you off your feet...


----------



## estse

Hello.


----------



## laura024

Until further notice, I feel ditched.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

You suck at cooking...please stop lol


----------



## troubledcure

I obviously did not believe that going to school would have taken you from me or I would not have gone. I was trying to get my life together the same as you said you needed to. And if you didn't like me being excited about going you shouldn't have made me so happy that I was able to go in the first place. But thank you just the same. And btw, your a tease, hat's off, and I like to be teased. :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I think we should have lunch together if the idea doesn't completely sicken you..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I miss you being around and I'm pretty sure I scared you away like 99.9% sure. Prove me wrong, pls? My mistake for venting to the wrong person entirely. I'm sorry. I'm an idiot sometimes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

F*** it I'm not afraid to tell you that. If only I could find you.


----------



## laura024

I hate your class.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm shocked that that made me cry. :blank


----------



## Vip3r

Did I say something wrong? I feel I went out on a limb to try to be helpful & supportive to you but instead I might have possibly hurt your feelings instead. Now I feel terrible although I am probably overthinking something that is irrelevant. I wish you would get back to me just so I can stop feeling so ****ty.


----------



## skygazer

Hiiiii (what do I say after that?  )


----------



## odd_one_out

**** it. You can't see me anyway. You see what you want to see.


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm not answering your calls because you are nearly 2 hours late. Your turn to worry.


----------



## caflme

I wish you didn't require me to make your dentist appts at 5 a.m. - I am NOT a morning person.


----------



## buklti

I strongly dislike my life. I will never get married or have kids. The rest of my life will likely be centered around the bottle. I feel sad for that little kid that used to be me. He was so happy and full of life.


----------



## JGreenwood

I wish you and I were both different people.


----------



## Susan Storm

You are a bad manager, this job sucks and i'm not coming back.


----------



## Freiheit

I really regret giving you my phone number...


----------



## atticusfinch

*person a:* it was nice hearing your voice - thanks for calling, i really appreciate it. we should definitely hang out in the near.

*person b:* question - do i intimidate you? is that the reason? regardless, stop being a tease. it's not cute anymore. it's just alarming, irritating, and worrisome for me. now, despite that - i still don't mind you. but just stop _it_.

*person c:* hey ... 'dad'. i need to borrow some money ... i will pay you back (as always).


----------



## xxdreamergirl

Help me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Hi.


----------



## layitontheline

I need it.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Are you okay? I'm worried about you.


----------



## Trooper

You DO NOT know what i am going through, You think because you run a company, You know what real stress and depression is, And in turn, Understand the problems i have and the situation i am in, You DON'T have the slightest clue.

Trooper


----------



## odd_one_out

Just throw me out the window and have done with it, Mary.


----------



## shadowmask

You turned out to be such a disappointment.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Why didn't you make me breakfast today?  :cry :rain


----------



## caflme

I do wish you both well...


----------



## caflme

More importantly (to someone else) yes, I will return your PMs - I've just been exhausted since I got home.


----------



## Zeke2d

I like you as a friend and everything, but can you please stop being so competitive and acting as if you need to be the best? Also, I would like it if you didn't brag so much and put me down even if you are better than me at something. You are books smart, not street smart, but being street smart is more important.


----------



## Sval

Stop talking to me. I need my f*cking space!


----------



## lissa530

sanspants08 said:


> To all of my friends with babies: No offense, but I don't like being around them too much. I REALLY don't want to hold yours.


Agree!


----------



## lissa530

*I love you. That would be to my ex.*


----------



## TheDaffodil

You are _soooooooooo _cute.
And so are you....
And you....
And you....
And you....


----------



## coeur_brise

if you had a wedding and I was to play Handel's water music, I'd play it very aggressively and violently because that's how I'm feeling towards you right now.


----------



## sdsm

I love you with everything I have, I know it's just not enough.


----------



## eveeleon

"Just leave me alone", "I really hate you", "Shut up, and stop acting like a brat"


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Do you have to be in here right now? This is my time to be alone.


----------



## layitontheline

You're so squishable and cute. I'm lucky.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I wish we could talk more often.


----------



## Perfectionist

layitontheline said:


> You're so squishable


Yeah, I've been told that as a guy poked my rolls of fat. It's definitely better to keep that one to yourself :b


----------



## kesker

...................Sorry, I'll have to come back and try this at a later date.......


----------



## Jcoj613

Leave me the **** alone.


----------



## atticusfinch

there are _so many_ things i want to tell you ... you know, just to tell someone things other than to the usuals i see everyday. and whenever the courage comes up ... i know you can hear me, but i have an inkling that you are not listening. and the unfortunate conclusion is that ... it is both okay and hurtful at same time.

as for awhile now, i'm just going to have to deal because you will never know this unless i had the balls to blurt it out one day. and i could foresee it now, not going well. i hope you have a good life? ugh, the one that got away, again.

i'm such a mess right now.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Why? I understand your choice, but going to these lengths is irrational.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I know we haven't talked in a while... hope everything's going great... miss ya heaps!!! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Hamster

"You're physically attractive, but your personality and morals are making me physically sick. You having a girlfriend is nothing short of a miracle. Do you listen to Justin Bieber?"


----------



## ChubbyFish

There's not a day that goes by that I dont regret not taking a chance on you, now you're gone and all I can think of and yet I still wouldn't be able to take that risk.


----------



## trendyfool

i wish i could see you more often. i miss you, all of you.


----------



## hopeway

You can't change yourself overnight. Just embrace your vulnerabilities. Rejections sting, I know. But you acknowledge that now, which you couldnt do to this extent before. It may feel like there is nothing you can do about it, but it might happen. Heck it probably WILL happen! Next step for you might be to be able to let go and know that there is nothing you can do about how others feel about you or about that they showed disapproval and that it stung. Keep yourself busy with wonderful things and don't stay in chat too long. You can sacrifice too much of good things that way. You do have many blessings, and better yet, the ability to create yet many more of them. It won't be so bad, I promise!!! And I think about you. You are in my thoughts. Hang in there! If you fall, get yourself back up and dust yourself off! The important thing is that you didnt stay down!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Your life would be perfect if I didn't exist. I'm sorry I make you so miserable.


----------



## rawrguy

Please get out of my head.


----------



## Freiheit

You are a selfish ba$tard...It blows my mind how I let you leech off of me all this time...Well, this is where I finally draw the line...Better late, than never.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i wish you understood how much you mean to me. i really do love you. and i don't feel like this towards people very often.


----------



## layitontheline

I miss you. I don't think about it much anymore, but sometimes I remember how much I love you and how wonderful you were in so many ways. I hope you find happiness.


----------



## rawrguy

I guess you really aren't who I _think_ you are and I thought you liked me. I guess I'm just going crazy. I'm such an idiot. Man... I'm the biggest loser in the world.


----------



## makavelithedon

Sometimes i wonder if it would be a good idea for me to father children....do i want to potentially pass on my SA addled genetic make-up to another generation....watch them contract as a human being....as i have feared / seen happen / done..........who knows....


----------



## wolfsaber

Wish I could hide my face forever. It makes me feel self conscious. It does not make a shred of difference anyway. I am practically faceless regardless.


----------



## caflme

You know how I meant it....


----------



## Freiheit

Why'd you call me?


----------



## MojoCrunch

We need a new lawnmower, but as usual, you are too much of a cheapskate to get one. I hate being poor due to your pathetic financial decisions.


----------



## caflme

Guilty as charged.... how did you know what I was looking at lol...hmmm... an older neighbor woman had come over a bit ago and it was all I noticed... I'd never seen her in shorts and she obviously had not shaved her legs in months.


----------



## CandySays

Pretending to be so polite, charming, and put-together in real life is wearing me thin...


----------



## BoAKaN

You started off making me feel good but now you are tearing my emotions apart. I was foolish to think we could be anything more.


----------



## laura024

**** you for thinking you can leave for months and come back to me any time you want. Sorry, not this time.


----------



## ImWeird

You exhaust me.


----------



## Timeofallout

I'm already gone; even though I pretend to make an effort to change, I feel like I'll never be the son you knew from before. I'm sorry I broke your heart, I'm sorry I left and never called. I'm sorry I didn't let you know I was okay for 3 year. If I could take it all back I would. If I could start over I'd make the right choices. I wish I'd never made you cry. I love you mom.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Do you still like me? Why am I worried that I'll never be enough for you even though I feel you're more than enough for me?


----------



## ForgetMeForever

Look, neighbor lady, I felt sorry for you. That's the kind of person I am, if I see a wrong I can't help myself. I like that about me. But I did my thing and its over. Quit trying to re-engage me in your problem and quit making comments to me as if I like you and you need to put me down. Haven't you realized I'm just being polite yet?


----------



## Rocklee96

Erm...I'm sure this is going to sound REALLY awkward, but you're pretty cute and we should go out sometime...okay...um, bye. 

*runs*


----------



## leonardess

that is the ugliest quilt I've ever seen. Please stop wasting your time making it. Not even the Donner Party would have used it.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Damn girl you fine as hell


----------



## BoAKaN

How could you get my hopes up, telling me I could come over for the weekend then tell me now that I can't anymore. You've turned my fun planned weekend into a horrible lonely disaster.


----------



## MojoCrunch

GET OVER IT! And stop acting like such a little b*tch. Maybe that's why people treat you like one. No use talking sense in to you because you'll just throw a giant whiny hissy fit like a b*tch and point a finger at everything but yourself. I can't stand people that don't hold themselves accountable for things, especially you. Grow up and stop acting like a retarded teenager.


----------



## trendyfool

leonardess said:


> that is the ugliest quilt I've ever seen. Please stop wasting your time making it. Not even the Donner Party would have used it.


HAHAHAHA this is the funniest thing ever.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm sorry. there are just some days when nothing, not even you, makes sense.


----------



## TenYears

I have sensory overload.

I'm feeling more free than I have in years. I don't even care that I'm lonely. I need space now. I need stability. I need to be away from selfish people, from toxic relationships. I need to concentrate on doing what will make me better, what will make my kids better, what will make them grow. And, I don't really care how you take that. I don't care what your opinion is. That's how it has to be. You made the choices that led us to be where we are right now. Completely lost. Hopelessly lost. F_____. Beyond help.

I'm anxious. I don't know what tomorrow is going to bring. Somehow I'm trying to find it in me to make it OK. I'm trying to leave as much of it up to God as I can. There are some things I can't control. I cant' control the bad choices you make. I can't control you neglecting your family.

I'm trying to remind myself that the decisions we make have consequences. The choices I make in the next few weeks, the next few months, could, will, change everything. Forever.

That's the stuff that keep me awake at night. The stuff that can't be fixed with pills, with therapy, with meditation. None of that is going to make the decisions i make soon any less scary. Any less anxious. Any less gut-wrenching.

And no matter what the outcome is, I will have guilt. Lots of guilt. I should've been better, I should've been different, I shoud've become whatever it is I needed to become in order to save all this. But I can't.

All I can be is me. If you don't love me anymore, if you don't want me anymore, if you've given up, if you want to throw away the last 16 years....well then...it's your loss.

Good luck. I hope you find whatever it is that you're looking for.


----------



## cgj93

I wish I could type here what I want.


----------



## cgj93

Dad I wish I could be a total and utter badass cold hearted take-****-from-no-man like yourself, but you left so i never learned T_T you remind me of Clint Eastwood.


----------



## odd_one_out

You've utterly confused me. I don't understand half the things you're trying to say.


----------



## caflme

Thank you


----------



## shadowmask

I'd really appreciate it if you would stop opening all of my mail.


----------



## leonardess

if this country is attacked, it will be because of your shirt. I will kill you myself before I let you go out into public like that. what *are* you thinking?? 

on the other hand, it's provocative, which satisfies.


----------



## layitontheline

It's good to be cautious, but there also must be a degree of trust or the doubt could drive us apart. I don't want that at all.


----------



## Shannanigans

Leslie: please hit the gym


----------



## hickorysmoked

#1 I don't know what it is about you, that even though you have a serious attitude problem, I still want to get with you. Can't be loneliness, because attitudes have turned me off a lot of times before. Something about you though... but don't stop flirting with me though woman... just don't stop.

#2 You are cool as hell, and really sexy too. Your long dark red hair is a crazy turn on. I would ask you out for lunch one of these days, but I guess I'm afraid of the outcome when you say ok lets do it. I'd pick you over girl #1 any day though


----------



## caflme

I'm sorry... I'm sorry you are having a crappy day... I hope somehow it gets better.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Please die. I would be happy if you did. [Sorry I'm a bit vindictive today]


----------



## Namida

Well, there's someone in my literature class whose name is 'Gretel'. I'd thought I'd ask her whether her brother's name is 'Hansel'. She'd get mad though. lol


----------



## BoAKaN

I want to pretend that I never met you.


----------



## ImWeird

Although you may not believe it, I really do care about you. You need to stop pulling yourself into problems... I worry about you.


----------



## leonardess

Namida said:


> Well, there's someone in my literature class whose name is 'Gretel'. I'd thought I'd ask her whether her brother's name is 'Hansel'. She'd get mad though. lol


great. now I'm hungry.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm better than everyone in the world, don't take offense to that.


----------



## rawrguy

Everything about this scares the hell out of me


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Yeah, I shouldn't have bothered to say hi. :no That was a big mistake. :mum Now I feel like crap. :bash


----------



## leonardess

Hi


----------



## purplefruit

You've degenerated into illogically blaming all of your life's problems on others. And there aren't even many problems, you're just inventing them. It doesn't even make sense.

Mom. Why don't you see this? Why don't you understand that he blames everything on you? That he's outright making up stories to argue with you? What appeal do you see in arguing every day?

I want you to leave, but you're not going to, and she's not going to get rid of you, so I'm leaving instead. Soon enough...


----------



## rawrguy

I'm really sorry, but I just can't do this... please move on...


----------



## MindOverMood

You should post in that thread more often


----------



## rawrguy

and when I say "this" I mean "relationship"... it's just not going to work


----------



## TenYears

I can't sleep. You know what I'm thinking is...
If we both knew how many days we had left, if we both knew we were about to curl up & die, would u do anything different? Would u try it again?
We both know you wouldn't. You live for the next 5 minutes, and that's it.
And that's OK. Whatever. Because you're not even the same person I used to know. 

I don't even know who you are anymore. I don't even speak your language. I don't even know where the f____ you came from or how we got here. Hope your happy. Hope it was worth it.

Because, after all is said & done, it's all about you. It always was.


----------



## laura024

Thanks for lying. That's cool too.


----------



## melissa75

*I feel like a horrible person, but I can no longer tolerate being around you. Every little thing you do gets me so agitated. Every.little.thing. Please just go away.


*I'm glad we talked . You are a good person no matter what you think or what you've done.


----------



## bsd3355

I think your randy, baby, yeah!


----------



## wmw87

When you sat at the desk near me in the library and I turned at looked at you, I was just curious who you were. You didn't need to put your backpack in the seat across from you to keep me from coming over and talking to you because I wasn't going to do it anyway...

P.S. you aren't attractive.

+1 for being antisocial, though! :roll


----------



## laura024

I'm not going to keep our date so I can cancel getting a car that runs. Sorry, but this is important.


----------



## Noll

Nothing matters, everything that matters is just to see you. The more I see you the better my day gets, even though we barely talk at all. And you probably think I'm a creep, an ugly one.


----------



## Ryanne

I love you!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

What's going on?


----------



## diamondheart89

Stop eating all the cream from my oreos. O.O YOU HAVE A PROBLEM.


----------



## RockIt

I'm not so sure that you are able to handle this. It takes a certain level of maturity which part of you has achieved, but the other part may never achieve.


----------



## Ambitious

Ya know, i do know what you think when it happens but its not true. I can explain why it happens if you would be intrested in knowing...instead of guessing and spreading **** that aint ture...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The course you are running is a shambles, and although I think you're a nice guy and all I'm going to recommend that the students go somewhere else next year!


----------



## Lasair

Thank you guys for letting me teach you that stuff today I really hope I helped you. (that I can say) But you really do not know how much that busted my confidence and made me feel good about myself, I will sleep tonight with no anxiety - I made a fool of myself in front of ye for all the right reasons and felt little anxiety doing so - Thanks for being so amazing xxx


----------



## pimkersyf

*Dear Brother*

1. You're a huge embarrassment to me. I can't believe we grew up in the same house. You're a hate-filled, racist, paranoid ***hole. You don't have a mind of your own. People don't call you crazy because your exposing them to some truth that they can't handle, it's because you're f****** crazy! Nothing you say makes any sense, it's complete bull****. You're nuttier than a squirrel turd! People don't take you seriously because they know that when you talk it's just the rantings of a dumb conspiracy theorist who smoked so much weed in their lifetime that they're constantly looking over their shoulder and making connections that aren't there. You are completely ignorant. You hate what you don't understand. You're a hypocrite. Don't you notice people getting bored with you? No, you are too in love with the sound of your own voice to stop talking and see how everybody can't stand you (or to listen to what your actually saying). Nothing you believe in is based in logic or rationality, it's all just masked racism and prejudice.

2. You're a terrible excuse for a father and I feel sorry for your kids. You call watching your children babysitting, and you think being in the same house as your kids is watching them. For the first 6 years of your daughter's life your mom took care of her every other weekend (A.K.A. your weekend), while you sat on her couch texting, watching TV and eating her food. You only want something to do with your kids when you need to use them, which is usually to attract women. You can probably only count on one hand the number of things you've bought both of your two children in their lifetime. You've never bought either of them any birthday or christmas gifts prior to this year. How do you have 2 kids under the age of ten and have never purchased a car seat or a pack of diapers (oh, wait you did that once and b****** about it)? You yell at them for everything they do because you only see them as an annoying inconvenience to you. You're a horrible influence because your a horrible person, and I wouldn't be surprised if both of those sweet, smart girls grew up to be hookers or serial killers after being raised by you (I hope I'm wrong).

3. You don't take responsibility for anything you do and you blame all your problems on everyone else. You'll never grow up. You don't appreciate anything anyone does for you. You've moved back home like a million times and have been bailed out more times than you should have by our parents, but you tell everyone that they never did anything for you and treated you like s***. You tell everyone that your step dad is an abusive ***hole who ruined your life. Get over it, maybe if you weren't breaking windows, trying to join gangs and smoking weed you wouldn't have gotten yelled at so much. Maybe you should blame your real dad who abandoned you, not the guy who raised you and loves you like his own (though he doesn't have to). You use everyone you know.

4. You're a complete narcissist. You smell and I don't understand how women are attracted to you. You're a 30 year old wannabe white rapper who compulsively lies and doesn't participate in daily hygiene practices. What's the appeal?

5. No one cares about your distaste for commercialized holidays. Is it that hard to call your mom on mother's day or her birthday? You just use that to excuse your thoughtless, inconsiderate behavior. You are a piece of s***!

Sorry so long, but someone needed to say it.


----------



## pimkersyf

I love you.

I'm sorry I'm such a disappointment... I'm sorry for everything.

I need help.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

Because I'm not very likeable.


----------



## sanspants08

1. You're probably reading this but what the hell. I'm still ok with the situation but would still like to work things out. I know expectations couldn't be like they were. 

2. To the woman I'd been most recently dating: You're a flake. 

3. To the woman with whom I rebounded: You're a flake too. 

4. To my ex from 2004: You're also a flake and I'm not going to New York to see you. I don't want to meet your fiance. 

5. To my ex from 2002: You're a flake and I'm not going to Germany to see you. I don't want o meet your husband.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Those moments when you know something that someone else doesnt know and it could help them so much if you just told them, but you just cant. Its happened to me alot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I wrote that note on the mayo jar for a reason. Please abide by it. I'm an avid mayo consumer and would prefer to be able to open the jar. Caveman put lid on tight so caveman can open it for you in near future! 

I just...I take sandwiches to work, okay? Sandwiches. With mayo. PS your mustard is almost gone. I will refer you back to the mayo situation as to why this is so.


----------



## LeftyFretz

You were a cool cat and you were a fun person at work but your terrible at the job and I'm not too surprised you just got fired. I was pretty torn after you started 6 months after I did and I taught you what there was to know in our section of the mammal line WHILE working the bird line, and you got promoted before I did. It was tiring, double duty, and I almost went insane teaching you. Next time you lie on your resume about your experience, just realize there are honest hard workers out there who deserve promotions and you were just kidding yourself. I have a good chance at getting your position, and I will do my best if I get it. Thanks for letting me regain my opportunity.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aww I missed you too... :mushy I have the postcard you sent me on my desk so I can see it every day. :b I hope we'll see each other again someday too. :squeeze


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I find you very intriguing and I'd love to get to know you more >.<


----------



## Stilla

You're acting kind of strange...


----------



## makavelithedon

I'm in no way vain, conceited, stuck up.....I'm not like that, nothing could be further from the truth. What does it matter anyway....I wish I was completely ugly....the outside would match the inside....


----------



## Aphexfan

Why did I text you??? You make me feel worthless about myself:bash


----------



## ImWeird

I just need some time alone.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> Why did I text you??? You make me feel worthless about myself:bash


Aww sweetie  :squeeze You can text me! :yay I'll make you feel real good about yourself... :yes :teeth

:haha :rofl


----------



## MindOverMood

You sir, are not funny.


----------



## laura024

I want more than one kiss.


----------



## leonardess

So.... (pops gum and bobs one hip up and down) whatcha be doin with your own bad sculpted self?


----------



## pimkersyf

Stop talking to me.


----------



## Perfectionist

Can you just give me an A- and let me get out of this freaking hell hole you call a "fun" and easy class? 

We're in university. Make us do work.


----------



## diamondheart89

I don't understand you. What do you want from me? I miss you.


----------



## SilentWitness

Leave MY ****ing mail alone, you ****ing Creep!!!! :mum


----------



## TenYears

If I died next year, next month, week, tomorrow...would u finally be happy?

You win, is that what u want? 

Do u not understand that no one wins here? There is no finish line, there is no "ha I got you" that you can brag to about your friends?

All that doesn't matter. Do you still not understand that?

There are three little people that are going to lose here. There are no winners.


----------



## MelysCariad

Pretending you're not worth it, not pretty, not smart; then rubbing the obvious lies in my face. Just because I don't get the same attention.

Grow up. Face reality, and live with yourself. It's the only way you'll truly be happy.


----------



## bornwild

MelysCariad said:


> Grow up. Face reality, and live with yourself. It's the only way you'll truly be happy.


back at ya.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

This is really killing me... I hope it wasn't you... if it was you, then you have no idea how much you hurt me. I used to picture what it would be like ten or twenty years from now, when I'm successful, and I would thank you for the things you taught me. I imagined myself all grown up, and you getting old, and what our reunion would be like. I wanted to keep in touch with you and update you with things going on in my life as the years go by, but if it really was you, then I'm glad you won't ever be in my life again. 

Rolling in the deep...

:rain


----------



## hopeway

I am sorry that I can't love you the way you would like to be loved. But I do love you.


----------



## odd_one_out

Stop stereotyping and inform yourselves. Obvious mistakes are too obvious to address - I'd get more benefit sitting here picking my nails. And the same to you - you don't know who you are. ;] And to someone else, what's the point in you addressing them? Do you have a compulsion to bash your head against brick walls? Why can't you understand the power of ignoring?


----------



## odd_one_out

Why are you being different?


----------



## laura024

You're just a prick.


----------



## caflme

who


----------



## BetaBoy90

To everyone: You confuse me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noll

You'd be my only friend in the world, or you could just be my girl.


----------



## layitontheline

I don't want to give you my ****ing e-mail address. **** off.


----------



## diamondheart89

I don't think anything you can ever do will make me forgive you.


----------



## Jinxx

"I'm so tired of you talking about the same guy all the time. If you love him that much then date him & dump the heartless dummy you're dating now. I really don't know what you see in a guy like that to date him in the first place.. Yet again it seems like you're constantly falling in love with a variety of guys. Make up your mind already. Love isn't a Grocery Store."


----------



## Clax

I am not an alpha male, stop expecting me to behave like one in every aspect of my life just because i may look like one.


----------



## Aphexfan

After all this time...I think its time that I finally say goodbye to you :rain


----------



## Devil

1) Why did you leave me? You threw me away for someone who doesn't even like you who made fun of you while you stole $400 of stuff from me? 

2) You never stood up for me and you are secretive about everything. You do anything to get what you want even if it's hurting someone else or illegal. You don't have any spirit and you take me as nothing. Why do I live with you? 

3) You saw my world in your eyes why did you leave me? You knew I had problems with stuff... at least you got 5 girlfriends out of using me. 

4) Thank you, I'm not sure how you handle my personality / mood changes. You are great and the best for living so well and handling everything so well!


----------



## SilentWitness

Ha! Gotcha!


----------



## Neptunus

^ I have a feeling a certain neighbor is about to get caught red-handed!  :b


----------



## SilentWitness

^ Yes!!


----------



## MojoCrunch

You are so dumb, it's sickening.


----------



## Rossificus

I think your fantastic and I still have strong feelings for you, especially since new year.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I don't know you that well, but quit acting like you're a sophisticated adult..... you're still a kid. It's my own problem for caring so much, but your attitude is repulsive.


----------



## running n circles

1. Stop being such a ***** all the time. I tired of defending something I don't even want to defend anymore. Everyone is afraid of you; they don't respect you. 

2. Why won't you die already?? !!!

3. It doesn't happen to everyone! 

4. You're so phony; how can you continue living like that? I'm sick and tired of seeing your face. You're not my family and you never will be so go away!


----------



## running n circles

5. Yes your son is ugly; he has a 5 head. I still love you guys though.


----------



## odd_one_out

Yes. No. And I'll leave the meaning to your imagination.


----------



## odd_one_out

Oh **** off. I can tell you're just taking the piss out of my orientation or something. I know you well enough from here. You're on ignore.


----------



## tutliputli

I want to get close to you, in every way possible.


----------



## JadedCalalily

I am sad right now and its because of you


----------



## BoAKaN

Stop telling me you're going to do something, then forget about me!


----------



## millenniumman75

Sometimes, forgiveness is the best revenge.


----------



## diamondheart89

jessabella said:


> I am sad right now and its because of you


this.


----------



## leonardess

I like to believe you're out there. we'll know it the second we see each other, but we won't talk about it, from a couple of hours to possibly several weeks. Instead, we will talk about the obvious things and try to ignore the small things in between. But those are the subjects we will both be dying to talk about. 

We will recognize the math and we won't have to round up.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Your brain is hot. I'm attracted to it, yet slightly jealous of it and want it. I guess this is admiration at its weirdest.


----------



## hickorysmoked

You shouldn't think so lowly of yourself madame. Your posts are always informative or funny and I like reading 'em. You're not as bad a person as you think you are.


----------



## Still Waters

You were born into a family that didn't always appreciate you,just know that I can REALLY see you and I think you're a treasure.


----------



## mrbojangles

It's not all about you and how you're feeling you know? I could have used someone to talk to tonight.


----------



## laura024

I miss you.


----------



## coeur_brise

Just an FYI, I'd rather not hear your perceptions about life. I'd really rather not. What did listening get me? "Your not a normal girl. You don't understand anything." Thanks for that, next time, I definitely won't stay quiet. I'll just interrupt and politely talk about much better things than to hear what you have to say about me.


----------



## kangarabbit

I wish you two would realize how isolated you make me feel.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Does there ever come a time in your life when everything falls into place? I always feel like I'm waiting.


----------



## odd_one_out

My eye's on you stalker duude.


----------



## diamondheart89

Thank you, you made my day happy.


----------



## layitontheline

I feel ready. Very ready.


----------



## Aphexfan

Hope your graduation went ok...:squeeze


----------



## kangarabbit

I wish you two would shut up so I can stop feeling so left out...


----------



## MindOverMood

Kind of felt sick to my stomach when I read that


----------



## sanspants08

I passed out from drinking in the champagne room of the club, Friday night, and I feel like a total disaster for it. I drank so much because I didn't have the coping skills to deal with the fact that you'd just become a missing person.


----------



## odd_one_out

That was very brave - you have more guts than the other person. I've got what I had yesterday, only more.


----------



## SuperSky

I hate the ****ing lot of you. Not really, I just hate this situation but I need to take it out somewhere before I'm forced to smash my face in.


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Freiheit

You think you're cool because you manipulate others for your amusement and have the audacity to make sick jokes but you are actually disgusting and now I think much less of you than I did when I met you.


----------



## caflme

I'm not giving up...


----------



## laura024

You deserve someone else. I wish we clicked better, and I wasn't the way I am.


----------



## makavelithedon

some days.....
are just.....
so bad....


----------



## luctus

things I want to say to the forum:

Every time I try to post something in this thread, I get thoroughly carried away and by the time I'm done it's too big, too heated, too strong, too childish, too sad, too something...

and then I just delete and read something.


----------



## MissElley

Theres ths guy i see at the gym reguarly and hes has the preetiest bluest eyes ive ever seen. If i had the guts i would walk up 2 hm & say hey, you hve really pretty eyes then walk away real quick lol


----------



## odd_one_out

I need to be better and stronger to not hurt people.


----------



## JGreenwood

Why are you not strong enough to deal with your life? I hate you. You are worthless, sad and pathetic and no one will ever love you or take you seriously as a man.


----------



## Choci Loni

I really like you


----------



## Noll

My soul just became fuzzy and warm after I saw that you had accepted my MSN-friend-request-thing.


----------



## caflme

You are not... and I hope you don't... and... just try not to dwell on it... it just is... we will just make sure not to repeat it. I'm sorry. This isn't your fault... it's just how things are. I wish I could change it... but I can't and neither can you - I wish I could make it disappear for you - to make it easier. As for me... it's still worth it but I'll have to be much more careful now.


----------



## ATCQ

"you had me at hello".


----------



## atticusfinch

_please_, do not go. i will miss you.

your alien, 
s.


----------



## caflme

I hope things return back to good days for you... and that you know I'd undo it all if it would help - even at my loss. Just be happy my friend.


----------



## Indigo Flow

We can never be close friends like we used to be. Youre too awkward foe me to deal with. I think you know this or have an idea


----------



## Freiheit

I wish we could be friends. Not fake "friends" where you say hi to me once a month, but real friends.


----------



## Perkins

We're not friends anymore, aren't we? I know you like being alone and feel no desire to communicate with anyone, including me, but I do miss talking to you and as frustrating as it is not being able to talk to you, I can't help but be angry with you for behaving this way. I know how hard it is for you to admit that you even miss someone or that you've been thinking about them because you're afraid of friendship, but I've had enough. I need someone to be there and actually want to talk to me, and you're not doing that.


----------



## RockIt

^^^ I can totally identify with this. Maybe to a bit lesser degree. But when you need someone and they don't need you as much it can really hurt. I don't think the other person in my situation realizes how their "independence" is maybe great for their life, but for being their friend it totally sucks for mine.


----------



## laura024

Let's make out.


----------



## pimkersyf

Please just tell me what to do...


----------



## daarko

I can't believe I sat for an whole f***** year beside you and couldn't talk to you. Well, it's too late, you have a boyfriend now. Still, when you wished me on my b'day, I had a smile on my face for the next hour. :yes

Also


> Let's make out.


:lol pure win.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Pshh I get the message...


----------



## fine

.


----------



## feels

Please just shove that damn cowbell up your a*s. You're not funny, you're not cool, and I can't wait to never see you again.


----------



## sanspants08

Whaddyamean ya just left!?


----------



## MojoCrunch

Butthurt and always finding any reason to be a d*ck, AS USUAL. :roll And you wonder why no one really likes you. It's pretty obvious. Have fun being a miserable bitter little **** till old age - in fact, you deserve it. Feel bad for your future wife. You'll spend endless days making her miserable like you do to everyone around you. And you TRY to promote your "I don't care"/ rebellious attitude. Yeah, you DO care. That's why your an a**hole and miserable little **** and have to let everyone know that about you. And I only feel pity for people like you. Who probably cry themselves to sleep.


----------



## odd_one_out

It never occurred to me to show more of my dwelling.


----------



## MojoCrunch

As usual, can dish stuff out but can't ever take it.


----------



## caflme

Anything to dispel fantasy and connect me with reality is a good thing... I'm not looking for a fantasy... never was... if I want that I will read a book/fiction, go to a movie or create my own.


----------



## Still Waters

I'm just curious,(not trying to be a jerk)-Why do members here seem to have so many conversations - one on one-not just in general - via the threads? I don't mind,as I'm a very harmless,nosy person - Just wondering??


----------



## MindOverMood

Still Waters said:


> I'm just curious,(not trying to be a jerk)-Why do members here seem to have so many conversations - one on one-not just in general - via the threads? I don't mind,as I'm a very harmless,nosy person - Just wondering??


Good question.


----------



## caflme

Not trying to be a jerk either... but mostly for me it is because my PM box is full and I value the PMs I've gotten from many people here... and don't want to delete them... so when it is maxed out and it is not some full-blown conversation but snippets... it's harmless. Wish the mods would up the PM limit for members that have been here over a year... more space for longterm members as we would generally have more PMs. I'm not comfortable with IM usually and email isn't always viable for everyone. I'm glad you don't mind... have a nice night.


----------



## bsd3355

me: _"hey you.... yeah, you!...hey, i know we don't know each other or anything but, do you know why the heck i don't want to talk to you? i can't figure it out..."_


----------



## bsd3355

Still Waters said:


> I'm just curious,(not trying to be a jerk)-Why do members here seem to have so many conversations - one on one-not just in general - via the threads? I don't mind,as I'm a very harmless,nosy person - Just wondering??


not me, i do the exact opposite and HARDLY do private postings...today i did a few though...


----------



## Kennnie

Hey....................Wusup


----------



## Gorillaz

Why...? Is it pity?


----------



## layitontheline

You believe because it's a comfort. That's all it is.


----------



## caflme

About to leave work... thinking of you. Hope you got enough rest... and are having a good day. Cookout at the neighbor's tonight and I have to go buy the food for the grill... won't be back on till late.


----------



## Sparkpea

smile because they are making me happy


----------



## Still Waters

Step away organ grinder,just step away!


----------



## sas111

Genetics have absolutely nothing to do with the reason why your so fat...stop blaming it on your dawm genetics, put down the french fries you silly girl.


----------



## laura024

I want us to be exclusive! I'm dying to know if you want that too.


----------



## Freiheit

I wish I never met you.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You are the epitome of crass.

You have the people skills of a dusgruntled goat, and ever though you are a manager I haven't seen you do _any_ work in two fricking days. Top tip, if one of your staff does something wrong, try not laughing at them and talking to them like a two year old it's demoralising.

And it's no surprise to me that you have to go to Ukraine to get your rocks off with gigolos every year. Nice one still living with your parents in your forties as well!

I'm going to post a suggestion that you go for managment training. I hope it helps!

Ahh this thread is great.


----------



## Vip3r

I need to get help. I have problems I can't handle alone.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Vip3r said:


> I need to get help. I have problems I can't handle alone.


:hug


----------



## ayudame

I want to hold you


----------



## Nameless Someone

I'd like to postpone my volunteer work til next week.


----------



## Keith

Why are you ignoring me? I thought we were friends again...I dont understand i did nothing wrong the only reason i can figure is you found some guy to obsess over and no longer need my friendship. And to think i was actually starting to like you again, what an idiot I can be! C'est la Vie! and Adios seniorita!!


----------



## ImWeird

Can't you see that I am happier since I started dating Katie? Stop calling, we're not together anymore. How many times do I need to tell you that we won't ever be together again? You say that you want to be just friends, but it's quite clear that you want more than that. I don't want to hurt you again by saying this. Just go :/


----------



## Vip3r

lonelysheep said:


> :hug


 thank you


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't care that you had a bad day. We ALL have bad days here and tbh you of all people deserve one. You make others' lives miserable and I'm really supposed to have sympathy because poor innocent you had a rough time. Something else for you to whine about. Just give it up already, nobody is buying your act.


----------



## rawrguy

I seriously don't get you at _all_. Why can't you just be straight with me?... Whatever... I feel like jumping off a bridge. Pardon me while I spontaneously combust


----------



## laura024

You have giant boobs. I'd like to know where you got them from.

(ImWeird)


----------



## ImWeird

Yeah, yeah. You can't have them back. Go awayyyy


----------



## laura024

I'ma mess you up, boy. You think you can play me like dat...son, you in for a rude awakening.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ (Laura gettin' all ghetto, :lol)

Yup, and I have disdain for you too. Especially your aged-child looking face. You're a sad little man.

Uncle, why do you have to be that way? I'm willing to bet that you've never even met one of them in real life, so why all the nasty tirades over nothing. I personally don't want you over my parents house or anywhere near me to be perfectly honest. I don't need that type of negativity which you always seem to bring along with you wherever my family goes. Quit being such a rabblerouser.


----------



## intheshadows

I have a disturbed mind sometimes. My posts can range from normal to f'ed up.


----------



## josh23

**** you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I just want you to be happy, but it seems like nothing I do is enough and that hurts. 

(It seems like everything I write in this thread is directed at my mom).


----------



## Aphexfan

Can I kiss you? :love2


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm more than happy to do anything that will contribute to the *You Not Acting Like A Total Asshat *charity, but for f's sake..make up your mind! Please keep your nose where it belongs and leave the metaphorical sh*t undisturbed. THANK YOU KINDLY.

I get it, your life outside work sucks. I'm sure. Whatever. I don't give a rat's, buddy. Join the club we're all suffering. Special attention for you is in no way needed. :roll


----------



## odd_one_out

Do I displease? I can't sleep from overthinking.


----------



## caflme

What's causing you to overthink... and no, you don't. It's the opposite.


----------



## sanspants08

Thanks for the five-word reply to the one email I sent; it would be cool if you acknowledged maybe one of the others.


----------



## GunnyHighway

For hating me you sure do check up on me a lot.


----------



## laura024

I'm not interested.


----------



## Slackware420

To my brother: I _am_ a Christian. Just not a very good one.


----------



## Love Minus Zero

I'm not flirting with you. I act coy/'shy'/super nice/sweet because 1. I believe in treating everyone nicely and 2. Men make me shy because they kinda scare me.
To top it off, I'm most likely a lesbian.


----------



## Perkins

I guess we are done, aren't we?


----------



## laura024

I can't figure out if your expectations are really high or I'm just not adequate enough.


----------



## caflme

Did you get some sleep? How is that bug bite doing? I hope you feel OK.


----------



## danielek

I need you


----------



## ImWeird

Can we give it a rest please? I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> Can I kiss you? :love2


:eek You betta not be cheating on me mister! :wife :wife :wife


----------



## Aphexfan

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek You betta not be cheating on me mister! :wife :wife :wife


 I wanted a kiss from my snugglebunny :hide


----------



## SMOOZIE

To Person 1. "I want to be friends with you and co-operate with you, but you do not seem to understand me and treat me as if I am no good. You've been very understanding in the past. I am grateful for that. But, it seems I cannot portay myself as I would like, which is why I allows us to part naturally."

To person 2. "I love you ____. You do not know me, at least very well, but I know you to quite some extent. I am silently waiting for us to reunite. I feel there is a special connection between you and me, something other people call 'soulmates'. I don't want to race to show myself to you or to find you and communicate with you, mainly because you are far geographically, but also because I trust that our thoughts/energies/spirits will lead us to one another when we are ready. I sincerely hope we are ready soon. But I am patient, because the love for you is already bathing me. Thank you _____ and I am waiting. "


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm sorry, but since when do I owe you something? While we're at it, I would love to point out how much of a liar you are. You don't run the place. Stop acting like you do.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Is it possible that you guys are thinking waaaaaay too into it?


----------



## BuzzAldrin

You'll probably find this weird or whatever but I want to say it.
In a funny way I kind of look up to you, you seem to deal with things so well. You don't seem to let anxiety stop you from doing what you want. _Maybe I'm wrong.. I don't know._ Would it be strange to say that I'd like to be more like you?


----------



## atticusfinch

no, i don't want to go back into your stomach _(uterus)_ - i just feel like sitting in the fetal position.

no, i did not just come out of mom's youknowwhat, you sick freak - i just like lying down on my bed in the fetal position while wrapped in a blanket.


----------



## purplefruit

You're not funny.


----------



## Slackware420

I heard you fart.


----------



## BluButterfly

I love you!! At least I used to, but you unintentionally ignored me for so long that I now just feel indifferent towards you.


----------



## laura024

Your tendency to change plans at the last minute is pissing me off.


----------



## Hello22

You don't think i can see through lies?


----------



## ImWeird

Ri really riss roo.


----------



## caflme

What's so funny... it always makes me smile to see that one...


----------



## BoAKaN

If I thought you were the one, would you freak out?


----------



## laura024

If you can be honest, so can I.


----------



## FairleighCalm

We're out of cheese.


----------



## Lasair

"Would it be okay if I were to spend some time with the residents in the nursing home to do some activities once or twice a week"....I am just too afraid to even ask....so pathetic I know


----------



## odd_one_out

You're cured!


----------



## caflme

LOL... thank you Dr. OOO ... can't wait to go out, tell everyone and celebrate... oh... wait... lol. Hehe... thanks.


----------



## josh23

SAS. Lets have a SAS orgy.


----------



## laura024

Shut up.


----------



## josh23

^^ Was that directed at me?


----------



## ImWeird

josh23 said:


> SAS. Lets have a SAS orgy.


I'm down.


----------



## josh23

ImWeird said:


> I'm down.


LETS GET IT ON! *Takes off clothes*


----------



## ImWeird

*Pulls out the whipped cream* Oh baby.


----------



## laura024

josh23 said:


> ^^ Was that directed at me?


No.


----------



## josh23

ImWeird said:


> *Pulls out the whipped cream* Oh baby.


;D
Who else is in?


----------



## ImWeird

Looks like it's just you and me. I'll bring the french ticklers.


----------



## josh23

ImWeird said:


> Looks like it's just you and me. I'll bring the french ticklers.


**** yeah, a two person orgy. Clearly an orgy and everything. You'd better have the penis of 6 people.


----------



## ImWeird

Ask Laura, it's like the size of a giraffes neck. Hers is still longer though...


----------



## josh23

Laura, does ImWeird have the penis of 6 people?


----------



## hickorysmoked

^^^ Lol, you guys aren't goin to stop until you get a temp ban huh? Very persistent bunch


----------



## josh23

Hahah. Will Laura be joining us then? It may look like a threesome, but actually it's an orgy of 22.


----------



## josh23

hickorysmoked said:


> ^^^ Lol, you guys aren't goin to stop until you get a temp ban huh? Very persistent bunch


You can get banned from this?

*hides*


----------



## hickorysmoked

Probably. Its like hijacking the thread and having some sexually explicit genetalia related conversations, which always seems to happen with ImWeird and Laura0204. I mean its funny at first but then it just gets a little annoying and it looks like spamming. But I'm contributing now lol, so I'll just stop here.


----------



## josh23

hickorysmoked said:


> Probably. Its like hijacking the thread and having some sexually explicit genetalia related conversations, which always seems to happen with ImWeird and Laura0204. I mean its funny at first but then it just gets a little annoying and it looks like spamming. But I'm contributing now lol, so I'll just stop here.


Ok then..My bad.


----------



## tutliputli

hickorysmoked said:


> Its like hijacking the thread and having some sexually explicit genetalia related conversations....


:teeth


----------



## hickorysmoked

Lol, don't apologize man, I'm just forewarning you so temp bans don't go into place. If you can't have fun and get on a few peoples' nerves here, then where else can you do it? I've done it a couple times myself.

I'll continue the thread though.

To my little sis. You're fu*king up, and I am really starting to regret me letting you moving up here with me. You are making some very bad decisions and i am going to blow up on you one of these days. You'd better get your stuff together. Not really afraid to say it, but I dont want to because I dont want her to feel abandoned.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Just thinking about you makes me feel more alive.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Kinda sucks that you're not bad looking. However, your hostile ********* personality and hateful bigotry makes you an ugly person inside and out. Sorry duckf*ck. You're not a very nice person. And the world is NEVER going to work and be the way you want it to. The truth hurts, b*tch.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Duckf*ck?

Nice, Imma use that.


___________________


I can't tell when you're in a good mood and it makes me on edge. Stop being so ambiguous!!


----------



## MojoCrunch

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^Duckf*ck?
> 
> Nice, Imma use that.


I'm not gonna lie. It's a very fun thing to say. :lol

-------------------------------

I wonder what it's like being able to go wherever you want and having everyone accept, love, and respect you so easily. It seems that no matter what I do or how kind or nice or good of a person I am or try to be it will never matter and I will never achieve that. That some people's screams, no matter how loud they are, are just not good or significant enough. It's an unfair world. It must be nice for you to have it skewed in favor of your direction. For that reason, I can never have sympathy for you and your kind. At the same time...f*** you.


----------



## silentcliche

Dear madam, prepared to be wooed.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If you were a television you'd be black and white, darling.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

I'm scared of everything. I'm scared of what I saw, I'm scared of what I did, of who I am, and most of all I'm scared of walking out of this room and never feeling the rest of my whole life the way I feel when I'm with you.
​


----------



## leonardess

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> I'm scared of everything. I'm scared of what I saw, I'm scared of what I did, of who I am, and most of all I'm scared of walking out of this room and never feeling the rest of my whole life the way I feel when I'm with you.
> ​


Baby!


----------



## VidaDuerme

I don't care how smart you think you are, you've got one thing wrong. I don't care too much. You don't care enough. 
Until you figure out that kindness is a virtue, and something to be treasured, you'll be angry and basically alone. 
Don't tell me to stop, mister. For once in my life, I actually have things right.


----------



## leonardess

you're fun, and you have great shoulders. please wear those tank toppy things more often. 

and you - you there. stop making those fugly blankets. it will succeed in making you old where everything else has failed.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Thats not me anymore. I used to be all sensitive and "emotional". But that is WHAT YOU NEEDED. not me. Now it's me. I still love you. Get out of my way.


----------



## Rosedubh

I wish you'd see what's right in front of you.


----------



## ImWeird

You realize it's not going to happen, right? Just checking.


----------



## odd_one_out

Was he frisky again?


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## LifeGoesOn

Where are you?  I hate how I am sometimes. :cry :rain


----------



## AsiLayGasping

Why do you hate me?


----------



## rawrguy

???


----------



## GunnyHighway

This is not being scared to say, but not being able to. I miss you.

"We had some good times,
didn't we?
Some bad times too.
But the bad times,
were simply,
made better by you"

*-Ko, "This Life"*


----------



## Still Waters

Stop saying stunningly obvious things and then waiting for everyone to chime in about how funny or astute you are. You seem to need applause in one form or another for everything little thing you do. Yes, we ALL notice you and trust me,you aren't that big of a deal!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Mom, I love you but can you seriously STFU. I can't concentrate while you're yapping at me to do twenty things at once for you. You're like that small dog next door sometimes.


----------



## SAgirl

I can't believe that you told me that today. 
You are tired of me just sitting around and not doing anything?
Do you know how much I wish that I could just go to work, 
walk down the street without people feel like they are staring at me, 
like they know about our famiy and how they fight. Do you know how 
embarassed and bad I feel about myself. Do not ask me to look in the mirror 
everyday since I cannot. I cannot look at that face that I do not like. 
I thought that I did what you wanted me to do. That you wanted the help, but 
you never seem to appreciate it. God, just tell the truth already instead of continuing to 
lie to yourself. I'm done! 
Do you know how difficult it is to get out of bed each day and how 
much I would rather just stay there. Do you know how much I have 
struggled through these past few years. You couldn't even imagine if 
you wanted to. No excuses, huh? These aren't excuses. This is very real and 
I am not coping very well.


----------



## MojoCrunch

GTFO of my house!


----------



## odd_one_out

Yummy.


----------



## MojoCrunch

So you have a girlfriend now. I feel reaaaaallllly bad....for her. Or really any girl that would even consider going out with you. Good luck making that last. Your douchey ways will eventually come out and I'm willing to bet my last time after the hanky panky it won't last. Give it up. You're going to have to change your ways. Girls don't like feeling like **** all the time! And you seem to very apt making them and everyone around you feel like ****, buddy. I don't really understand what your problem is and why you can't seem to have much satisfaction with anything.


----------



## celticghirl

*I am really worried about you*

I am seriously worried about you and scared to death that il end up hearing you are no longer around.
I still love you and wish i could get it through to you that you need to stop drinking.
I don't want you back but i want you to know that you are not alone and if you ever need someone to talk to then i am here for you.
I wish things could have been different but we were toxic together but it doesn't stop me from worrying and caring about you.You are worth more than this!


----------



## layitontheline

All I meant to do was apologize, but it became apparent that nothing has changed. You have to stop blaming me for your fall. Get up, brush yourself off, and live for you. I hurt you, yeah. I was a lousy friend to you, I'm sure. You have to let that go and move on or it'll just eat you away.


----------



## MojoCrunch

1.:blah
2. Uhh...no. F*** you.


----------



## enzo

I'm sorry, I don't know what is happening or why I do what I do. You are my friend, and I swear that I enjoy being around you, but I can't. When you call, I can't. It physically scares me, hurts to pick up the phone and speak with you. I wish I could tell you this, and I'm afraid that I'll end up with no friends at all, but I can't say it. I can barely move myself at times, and I wish you knew what was going on. To tell you that a phone scares me seems laughable, but it does. To see you scares me, and all I can think is "I dont meet up to your standards". You guys are the best thing right now, and I wish I could tell you that. It's been years, and I wish I could tell you why I'm like this. I'm sorry.


----------



## MindOverMood

I seen that


----------



## Freiheit

You're kind of disgusting and rude...How you ever managed to get such a large circle of "friends" I'll never get...Oh wait, I know. You're a damn good liar.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I miss you ever so much.


----------



## layitontheline

Your picture intrigues me very much.


----------



## MojoCrunch

:lol Complaining about everyone else but is the only one going :blah Ironic. I'm surprised you haven't been banned already.


----------



## jacobmatters2222

i wish i could of done something........but now i need to look toward the future not the past


----------



## laura024

You're being a dumbass, and you're going to regret it. Escaping from your problems only makes things worse.


----------



## sanspants08

Dad, I really wish you'd tell me how you actually feel about stuff, rather than giving me a list of the things you've done. It's not that I don't care about what you've done, it's just that I'd rather know how you're actually doing.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Dad, being intoxicated and then calling me while slurring your words just pisses me off. Especially when you can't remember what you said the next day. So you can go to hell.

Step dad- I understand that you hate me and my mom but going over to OUR families house on Memorial Day without us is pretty freaking stupid, same goes for screaming in my face before my mom gets home saying "WELL I DIDN'T EXPECT YOU GUYS TO TELL ME!!!" Jerk.


----------



## MojoCrunch

1. Thanks, but no thanks. :roll
2. I reeeeallly miss you. It hurts.
3. I'm sorry, I just really need to get a grip on myself right now. Please, don't take it too seriously. It's been an odd week


----------



## ImWeird

Can you please just stop and give me a small break here? I don't know what I did. Well, I know it has something to do with my plans, but how am I supposed to make you feel better? How can I make you less mad at me? I'm sorry, I really am. I just hope we can move on from this... It's not worth it.


----------



## VidaDuerme

Help me. Please, help me. Please. Please just answer. I can't do it tonight. I know you're busy, I know I've screwed up again, but it's so hard to do by yourself.


----------



## Cerberios

"Leave me alone bro."

"I think you are ridiculously slick and would LOVE to hang out more"

"I'm only sixteen, why are you calling me an adult?"


----------



## SAgirl

I miss you! It's been awhile. I picture you outside. I'm sure it's where you spend your days now that it is spring. The other day I was talking to some dude. It made me wish that it was you. I wonder if you are still up? It's windy tonight.


----------



## bsd3355

I just realized there are some weird, weird people on this site.


----------



## Revenwyn

My dear friend,

Saying things like "If something happens to your husband I'll be here for you" is not helping any. You know the depth of love I held for you, and you've told me that if I wasn't already married you'd want to marry me, that it had been your plan since were but children, but that your parents wrested us from each other...

The fact is I never really got over you and I want what you said very much... 

...but neither of us are in a position to make it be.


----------



## MojoCrunch

OH GOD, pretty people with problems. :lol

---------------------------------
After reading this, I certainly won't forget you. I can agree with a lot of what you say, but you are not insignificant, even though you think so. You just seem to have lost your motivations in life to help you continue on. Please don't let this behavior cause you to be spiteful or do harm to yourself. I would hate to see that happen, despite the fact that I don't even know you.


----------



## Glue

I don't want to go to the beach or hang out with you this weekend. I just want to go out for a burger and watch youtube videos alone. I'm a shut-in, it's what I do.


----------



## ImWeird

Your mood swings really upset me sometimes. Why can't you just explain what's wrong instead of taking more drastic measures?


----------



## laura024

My internet failed, so I turned off the computer and read. Sorry.


----------



## Hello22

Would it be possible to actually tidy up after yourself, instead of having me constantly at it? Your the same age as me, yet dont realise the concept of 'sharing' is. You might be a guy, but i am not your mother, so you can go and spin if you think i have nothing better to do. 

Oh and nice work on hiding the 50 empty beer bottles - thought you might have had the sense to put them in the bottle bank (which is a mere 10 second walk), but no, you add it to the rest of the pile in the kitchen. 

And then you p*** off to your gfs house for the week, leaving a messy kitchen, which i had only cleaned last weekend.

You can **** off if you think i'm acting as a maid. I work long hours, get taxed to the hilt, while you get to spend days doing nothing only writing essays? (Courtesy of the taxpayer) Tidy up for the ffs, otherwise i will seriously lose the plot :x


----------



## SilentWitness

bwidger85 said:


> I just realized there are some weird, weird people on this site.


You've been here since 2005 and just suddenly realized? :lol


----------



## jaaay

Honestly i do kinda like you.. A lil bit. But idk if i want a relationship. Idk if i can be that perfect girl for you. Im a nervous wreck on the inside and im afraid of what you'd think if you knew the real me


----------



## Glue

After seeing that, why do I get the feeling you're going to come over with him this weekend? Please don't. I know the topics that are going to come up - my problems. I haven't seen you in months, so it's going to be awkward. I just want to be left alone right now.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Sorry child, can't take you seriously and you don't know wtf you're even talking about. Buy then again, you're at that age where you think you know everything. When **** happens, don't come crying to me, especially when I told you so.


----------



## atticusfinch

i know you're in _'debt'_ and you're feeling butt-hurt about it. BUT, that doesn't mean you could criticize how i spend my own money. your attempt was pathetic and sad and just shut your mouth next time - i'm not on your level at all and never will be any time soon.

also, you still owe me $400. :sigh


----------



## Makaveli

bwidger85 said:


> I just realized there are some weird, weird people on this site.


what makes you say that?


----------



## bsd3355

My stomach hurts. I think I have to take a dump. After that, I need to watch my dad's car. And then after that, I need to clean the house. And then after that, I need to wake up early for interview at Subway. And then after that, I will hit the gym. And then after that I will call for medical financial appointment. And then after that, I will pet the hairs on my legs and fall asleep.


----------



## bsd3355

D11 said:


> You've been here since 2005 and just suddenly realized? :lol


Well, I knew there were people with issues, but that is different from just being bizarre in general. I now believe there is a strong possibility of sincere weirdos here.


----------



## bsd3355

Makaveli said:


> what makes you say that?


Just reading some of the stuff people come up with is very strange.


----------



## MojoCrunch

bwidger85 said:


> Well, I knew there were people with issues, but that is different from just being bizarre in general. I now believe there is a strong possibility of sincere weirdos here.


I'm probably one of them.


----------



## cafune

You know what? Screw you.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

You didn't mean to come across as a judgmental jackass, but you did.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Dad stop yelling! JUST STOP! I want to stick a gun to your head and kill you if you don't STFU!!! F***ing hasn't been a single day this week where someone in this goddamn family hasn't taken their anger out on me and yelled at me. Too much is too much! I WANT OUT OF THIS FAMILY!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I seriously hate you, computer desk. I should destroy you, or at least your drawers. I need space for my legs.


----------



## Hadron92

sorry for that crappy reply. i was jealous of someone.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I'm curious as to why you make it seem as if it is a problem to you.


----------



## cafune

I cannot deal with you anymore. I know I pretend as though it's all fine, and that things are f***ing perfect but they're not. You need to stop being a b****. You are driving me bloody insane! Just get the hell out of my life. Seriously. Leave me the f*** alone. I cannot do this anymore. Just f*** off. It's ridiculous that people can't see past you. They don't see what's on the inside. You're just rotten to the core. And I've had enough.


----------



## ImWeird

No.


----------



## MojoCrunch

You look very lovely.

Now waiting for all the boners in the following replies for this to show up in 5...4....3....2....

:lol! Sorry I can't resist. Come on, you know what the responses will be.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Finally you're gone, please don't come back. (Not directed @ anyone on here)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

What in the hell is wrong with you that you can't manage a simple "good morning"? ***!I don't know your ex but I can see why she left. Frig you're just such a whiny little b****. Seriously, grow up.


----------



## laura024

I think you carry around some mean germies, boy.


----------



## hickorysmoked

Woman, you are attractive, yes. What happened was a simple mistake. It's so uncomfortable working around you, that I changed my desk location. Makes me feel like some kind of perv or something, that's why I don't even look in your direction at all. You're making me seriously consider finding another job.


----------



## theseshackles

You are going to smother him bats**t insane away from you.

I know because that's how I scared away the last girl I had a crush on.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

You're not as perfect as you think you are. In fact, you're rather flawed and I wish you'd get over yourself.


----------



## josh23

I miss you so goddamn much


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

If *you* don't know, why do you even contact me??? You always want me to figure everything out for you! It's so annoying. Maybe one day you can contact me with a great activity without needing me to fill in all the blanks.


----------



## monalisatoldalie

I hope you realize all the lies he's been feeding you, because I can see them so clearly


----------



## Melinda

I love you and I always will, but our relationship is f*cked up. I mean _really_. And I don't think we're going to make it better--I think it's just going to get worse.

You know you'd be better off without me even if you say otherwise.

And to another person: What the hell? What did I do that was so wrong to earn that level of disrespect? I'm okay with the fact that you don' t like me personally but that doesn't mean I'm going to just sit there and take it when you disrupt my entire day because of it.


----------



## ImWeird

Why do you so desperately want me in your life? You know it won't work, it didn't before. There is no reason that things will have changed this time around. I don't want to go through that again. We can't even talk without arguing... When I say that we should part ways for good, I'm not trying to hurt you. It really is better for the both of us.


----------



## MojoCrunch

You have no idea how sorry I am. I'm so sorry for all the times I wronged you and said all that stuff out of anger. If I could take it back I'd take it back in a heartbeat. I'm so sorry.


----------



## fp2

Shut up, leave me alone, and go **** yourself


----------



## Perkins

We're done.


----------



## Love Minus Zero

Thank you for hugging me.
I'm sorry I was mean in my childhood. My mother told me lies about you and made me believe you were a bad person. You really weren't.


----------



## Raulz0r

I want for us to go out sometime and catch a movie


----------



## Durzo

Why did you break your friendship with him?

Why did your marriage fail?


----------



## MoniqueS

i know our circumstances are too difficult for us to actually consider being in a relationship right now, but if you really have feelings for me then you would end it with your girlfriend, regardless of the fact that we couldn't be together yet.


----------



## Stilla

To a certain sas member: 
Please bear my children. Because you're like... totally gorgeous.
:cig


----------



## Misanthropic79

puff, puff, pass!


----------



## Stilla

^Why ya trying to stomp on my heart like that? :cry
Don't destroy the dream man.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Stilla said:


> To a certain sas member:
> Please bear my children. Because you're like... totally gorgeous.
> :cig


Names please. opcorn


----------



## Misanthropic79

Stilla said:


> ^Why ya trying to stomp on my heart like that? :cry
> Don't destroy the dream man.


I only wanted a puff, now you've smoked it all and I'm crying!:cry

Greedy woman!


----------



## Stilla

the cheat said:


> Names please. opcorn


It's a secret :evil

I know he won't be reading this though.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Stilla said:


> It's a secret :evil
> 
> I know he won't be reading this though.


He's always watching Stilla, don't you know that? Shhh he's coming :tiptoe


----------



## AussiePea

Wish you would open up more to me


----------



## Jess32247

I'm dying on the inside :cry


----------



## NobodysPerfect

I appear cold to you...I pretend I don't feel...I pretend I'm content...I push you away because I'm terrified...terrified you'll see that in fact i'm just a highly flawed human just like you. I'm petrafied you'll see the real me and reject me. It's easier to push you away and everyone else away then risk hurting. But by doing that, I realise each day I end up hurting you even more. 

I wish I could take your call right now. I wish I could answer and tell you I'm crumbling without our friendship. I wish I could say you're the only one I have ever trusted but I know I won't. I pretend to myself, it's easier for me to let you get on with your life. But the truth is letting our friendship go, will be the hardest choice i've ever made.

I miss you.


----------



## rawrguy

Thanks for lying to me _mom and dad_ for the past 20 years.

To that special someone: geez you worry too damn much. I still love you...


----------



## AussiePea

^^ I now have that Mike and the Mechanics song in my head (nobody's perfect).

Anyway moving on..


----------



## MojoCrunch

Awkward.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

*To people who are intolerant of homosexuals:*

You really do make life suck for a lot of us. You bully straight people by calling them f**s and end up creating an unconscious hatred of homosexuals in many people who without your abuse would probably never have this hatred or distaste for homosexuals.

Then you torment genuine homosexuals by treating us as outcasts, misfits, and deviants. You deny us rights that every person should have and does have in this country, and you use your bible and religion to unjustly judge and persecute us.

In foreign countries you're apparently still stoning us to death! But that's just a stone away from what you do here with your "corrective" rape for women.

Sometimes I really wish I knew what your damage was, what made you so hateful, but most of the time I don't give a f*** and just wish you'd all realize that what you're doing is WRONG.


----------



## dustbunnies

I'm so nosy I found something I have no business of. :rain How did it happen? :eek I know it's not my place to ask but it was so sudden. Now I know why you're really feeling down. :rub Don't worry, someday you'll find something real.:squeeze


----------



## ImWeird

Stop calling please.


----------



## laura024

You should call more.


----------



## ImWeird

^ There's some contrast.


----------



## laura024

I know lol.


You're too cute for words.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Sorry, but you're no enigma. You're pretty easy to figure out. And you're also pretty good at making yourself look stupid. Have fun clinging to what little bit you have to make yourself feel better b*tch.

Geeeez, everything went great today and as usual someone's gotta **** it aaaalll up!


----------



## laura024

Get help please.


----------



## layitontheline

This weekend I realized that I cannot lose you. I'm too scared to ever say it, but I love you sis.


----------



## MojoCrunch

....are you a troll?


----------



## coeur_brise

It's a fairly delicate balance trying to get along with you, a balance which could be made easier if you would only try to make an effort to get along with other people. With that said, you're not helping much. sorrrieee. :/


----------



## Stile

I need you around, even though you don't need me at all ...


----------



## au Lait

Dear youtube,

I really wish you would stop suggesting Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA whenever I look up the video for Gold Lion by the yeah yeah yeahs. I don't know where you got the idea that those two are in the same genre, but I find it disturbing and mildly offensive.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Dear awesome male friend of mine, I'd kiss you if you weren't so damn ugly!!! 

*Yes, stealing this line from *Planet of the Apes* but it fits*


----------



## AussiePea

au Lait said:


> Dear youtube,
> 
> I really wish you would stop suggesting Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA whenever I look up the video for Gold Lion by the yeah yeah yeahs. I don't know where you got the idea that those two are in the same genre, but I find it disturbing and mildly offensive.


prob cus of the lines, "SHAKIN MAH HIS LIKE YEEEAAHHHHH, MOVING ME HEAD LIKE YEEEAHHHHH"

Oh how I love you miley.


----------



## Godless1

NobodysPerfect said:


> I appear cold to you...I pretend I don't feel...I pretend I'm content...I push you away because I'm terrified...terrified you'll see that in fact i'm just a highly flawed human just like you. I'm petrafied you'll see the real me and reject me. It's easier to push you away and everyone else away then risk hurting. But by doing that, I realise each day I end up hurting you even more.
> 
> I wish I could take your call right now. I wish I could answer and tell you I'm crumbling without our friendship. I wish I could say you're the only one I have ever trusted but I know I won't. I pretend to myself, it's easier for me to let you get on with your life. But the truth is letting our friendship go, will be the hardest choice i've ever made.
> 
> I miss you.


Damn, that almost made me cry, and I haven't cried in years. Please let this person know how you feel.


----------



## Raulz0r

Hello, sorry that I may bother you, but I just wanted to say that you are cute and I would like for us to get to know each other.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Are you a troll too?


----------



## Mileena

I hate your boyfriend, and even though you love him and and you look even prettier and thinner now that you guys are together, I still wish he would just disappear so we could hang out again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The reason my room smells like smoke is because it is smoke, I smoke marijuana in my room. I've been smoking marijuana on & off over the years since 1998


----------



## kindasorta

I want to make out with somebody, just make out and have a nice time...


----------



## ImWeird

I hate that I ever involved myself with you.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

So now you want to go on a mission because you think I hate you? (BTW I do.) The fact that you should be going on a mission wasn't good enough? Did my sister even try to get you to go on one? I was mad at you yesterday because I didn't want you to see me in my bikini, nobody outside of my family gets to see me in my bikini, you are not part of that group. It's called having standards, something you should be encouraging my sister to have instead of being around you in short shorts and tank tops.


----------



## Stilla

You're like... totally cool and rad and all that jazz.


----------



## Hello22

Did i really deserve that? Did you have to treat me like i was **** off your shoe?


----------



## rawrguy

Stilla said:


> You're like... totally cool and rad and all that jazz.


This


----------



## theseshackles

Wow Mr. Weiner, you suck at the cover-up tactic.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You snoring sounded like predator with a headcold.


----------



## nycdude

Your cute.


----------



## layitontheline

What the fuuuuu... weren't you two dating? And now you're dating someone else? I'm so confused. And annoyed. Guess relationships are like musical chairs for some people.


----------



## Pangur Ban

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> You snoring sounded like predator with a headcold.


Or an air traffic controller. :teeth


----------



## skygazer

where have you gone to


----------



## Angha

Actually TRY to get a f***ing job and help out around the house instead of being a lazy bum who plays loud garbage music all day. You're 19 now and you need to freaking grow up. Stop throwing toddler tantrums every time my mom tells you to act your age. Grow the F up. I've made sacrifices for you and her, and all you've done is waste SPACE.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

*If I had the courage, I'd tell one of my best friends the following:*

I think somewhere around the last two years, I fell in love with you. But I didn't know it because I was too superficial. I was too caught up with the fact that you weren't exactly "my type" and yet you're all I can think about most days.

It's funny how we couldn't stand each other at first. Correction, how *I* couldn't stand you. It's funny how we never agree on anything except that we enjoy each mother's company. And it's just funny that we're exact opposites, yet we fit together so well.

Recently, I was trying to fall in love with someone who was oddly so much like me. I kept wondering and imagining how perfect we'd be for each other, and then I realized that I couldn't spend my life with someone who was simply a reflection of myself. I think I need the challenge that you bring into my life.

Anyway, I've given you mixed signals for such a long time. I hope that there's still time for us to take a leap of faith together.


----------



## JGreenwood

There isn't a day that goes by where you don't do something that completely breaks my heart. 

I don't know if I love you anymore, or if I'm just holding on because it's the only thing I know how to do.


----------



## laura024

You went from liking basically no girls to liking a lot at once. Wtf?


----------



## ImWeird

I can explain... It's not really like that.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

I hate when you go away. I'm seriously addicted to chatting with you. Stop taking so many breaks and come baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! Is lunch really that important? :b

PS: The way we geek out together is pretty much the most awesome thing in the world!!! :yes


----------



## Nefury

this thread is like myspace


----------



## Freiheit

No, I'm not angry at you. But if I were you, I would never have treated anyone the way you treated me. I wish I could understand...WHY?


----------



## laura024

I love you.


----------



## Raulz0r

I want you to know that I would like our date on Saturday to be more than a formal one as "friends"


----------



## au Lait

Thanks for doing the one thing you said you wouldn't do.


----------



## layitontheline

There'd be room for both of us in the aisle if you moved your goddamn cart over.


----------



## Aphexfan

Iim gonna have to poke you until you come back oke oke


----------



## MojoCrunch

Boo f***ing hoo. You reap everything. What more do you people f*cking want?! Having everything doesn't seem to be enough for you.


----------



## ImWeird

Someday I'll list your problems to you. Then you'll understand why things always end up on a bad note for you. In the mean time, peace.


----------



## AussiePea

Stupidly I strive for your approval and acceptance and pathetically I get pretty frustrated when I don't get it. However the more I think about it, the more I realise just how unresonable I am being, these feelings are why I am incapable of relationships, it's like an insecurity.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Ya real nice, thanks a lot.


----------



## atticusfinch

could you please stop whining about the meat you've accidentally left in anna's car? i'm trying to study. and you've disturbed the peace.


----------



## rawrguy

Because of both of you, I have hurt more people in my life than I can count... and I hurt myself the most.


----------



## rawrguy

rawrguy said:


> Because of both of you, I have hurt more people in my life than I can count... and I hurt myself the most.


oh btw, how does it feel to have your son go through 20 years of confusion?


----------



## Lindsaymorgan19

I like you a lot, I wont go as far to say I love you but I know I could.
I wish you would move here so we could try it out.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Broke again. Because I always allow you guys to take and take untill there's nothing left. How do I tell you to just stop?! I can't. Because you're my family.


----------



## theseshackles

Did someone hack your account? Sure looks that way.


----------



## ImWeird

I miss you, but you hate me.


----------



## tutliputli

I'm fecking tired of having to wash up your peanut butter teaspoons because you eat peanut butter straight from the jar with a spoon about a hundred times a day. From now on I shall leave them to collect in the sink until you either wash them up yourself or they start to grow into something else. Or maybe I'll tie them up with a pretty ribbon and leave them on your pillow.


----------



## Resonance

tutliputli said:


> I'm fecking tired of having to wash up your peanut butter teaspoons because you eat peanut butter straight from the jar with a spoon about a hundred times a day. From now on I shall leave them to collect in the sink until you either wash them up yourself or they start to grow into something else. Or maybe I'll tie them up with a pretty ribbon and leave them on your pillow.


Yeah I love having flatmates too


----------



## MojoCrunch

Don't talk about honesty and being forthright and then say some cryptic BS. Man up and just call it out and stop being such a hypocrite. And as I recall in the past, you're just as mean and selfish and self centered as anyone else. So who are you to call out everyone elses faults and sitting their acting like some nice guy. :roll


----------



## MojoCrunch

Just admit to hating them because you see yourself in them.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Narrow-minded, obtuse people like you really get under my skin. I just don't understand. Are you really THAT dense or are you simply so obnoxiously biased and controlled by your preconceived notions that you can't see how ignorant you sound?


----------



## MojoCrunch

I effing hate this family. You guys couldn't go a single day without fighting. Stop thinking everyone is out to get you. Just because your in-laws came over at random to drop food off does NOT mean they have some evil alterior motive. And stop dragging me into it! Stop talking about how they are jealous of you and acting like you're so nice and kind when you're just as bad of backbiters as they are. Hypocrisy. 

I need a hut to live like a hermit. It's not that I dislike your sisters and you guys it's just I don't like being pinned as some kind of badguy because I'm not automatically taking your side even though you're effing wrong and being paranoid. I'm sick of feeling bad about this. You wonder why I don't like being around people, especially our family members. Well it's because of being dragged into negative stuff like this that makes me torn up with guilt and I don't know what to do to make all of you happy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

MojoCrunch said:


> I effing hate this family. You guys couldn't go a single day without fighting. Stop thinking everyone is out to get you. Just because your in-laws came over at random to drop food off does NOT mean they have some evil alterior motive. And stop dragging me into it! Stop talking about how they are jealous of you and acting like you're so nice and kind when you're just as bad of backbiters as they are. Hypocrisy.
> 
> I need a hut to live like a hermit. It's not that I dislike your sisters and you guys it's just I don't like being pinned as some kind of badguy because I'm not automatically taking your side even though you're effing wrong and being paranoid. I'm sick of feeling bad about this. You wonder why I don't like being around people, especially our family members. Well it's because of being dragged into negative stuff like this that makes me torn up with guilt and I don't know what to do to make all of you happy.


I hate when my family badmouths relatives for no real reason other than to feel good putting other people down. So annoying...


----------



## ImWeird

Why even voice your concerns? At this point your opinion really doesn't matter and that's not going to change. I think you would be best off erasing me from your memory because I don't care about you anymore.


----------



## kippan

I miss you, you selfish girl.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I hope you don't cop on. 



:tiptoe

Doodeedoo!


----------



## baseballdude

I am sorry I am not as fun, witty, or as good looking as the other guys that you like. I really hope that you find some jerk that will treat you like crap than realize that having me as a boyfriend would have been much better. Once you come crawling back to me, I will not be able to take you back. You have hurt me too much and have caused me too much pain in my life, I really can't have anything to do with you ever again. I feel bad for all of the other guys you have led/are leading/will lead on. I am going to find a much better girl than you, I don't need you anymore.


----------



## laura024

I'm starting to want you forever.


----------



## Annie K

Please help me.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

You're boring as hell.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Don't scowl and yell at ME just because the city decided to turn the water off for a few hours. Oh great, now you're blaming the in-laws who are somehow pulling strings all the way from Washington DC! Get your head out of your @$$ old lady and stop making up your own problems and then taking your anger out on me. I'm not doing anything! And then you wonder why I'm such a pi$$worm. Things are great when you're not around our house. Stop doing things when NO ONE asked you to do them.

I praise the heavens when this house stops becoming Holiday Inn for the wicked witches.


----------



## Stilla

Hey... wanna make out? :whip


----------



## Gorillaz

I can't thank you enough. You are someone I can always count on to cheer me up. Even if its just a smile or saying hello, it always does the trick. You're one of the coolest people I know.


----------



## shadowmask

I should've figured you for a stuck-up b*tch.


----------



## layitontheline

At the risk of sounding ignorant, can you not just get a job?


----------



## skygazer

I'm unstable and a bit crazy and better off left alone


----------



## Annie K

Why?? I don't understand. :|


----------



## Scrub-Zero

oh yeah, obviously all i ever wanted was to be a loser who hides in his room all the time. It's been a dream of mine since i was a boy. I used to lay on my back in the field looking at the clouds and think how nice it would be to be a shut in who never goes out.


----------



## Devdas

when did i become your troubleshooter?


----------



## tutliputli

I so badly wanna talk to you but you don't wanna talk to me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Your breath stinks dude.

And you sir need to find a better anti persperant!


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

tutliputli said:


> I so badly wanna talk to you but you don't wanna talk to me.


*THIS!!! 
*
(Lame people who don't want to talk to us _cool_ people. Pfft)


----------



## Nefury

I want you.


----------



## dustbunnies

You think you're nice but you're not! I hope one day you'll realize that.


----------



## leonardess

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Your breath stinks dude.
> 
> And you sir need to find a better anti persperant!


Hey, man, I shaved. what more do you want?? stop pressuring me, woman!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Wow, you said like...two words to me. Wasn't I your fave or sumthin?

You're so bipolar. Gtfo.


----------



## laura024

It bothers me that you couldn't wait just a little longer, but I guess I understand why you did it.


----------



## ImWeird

I'm very worried about you. Don't get hurt! I'm going to refrain from saying it to you again, because I don't want you to get mad.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm so confused. What do you want from me? And why?


----------



## Hamtown

I don't mean to appear rude or look i like don't like you anymore but its difficult for me to talk to you all.Maybe once i overcome my social problems we can all meet up again one day.


----------



## theseshackles

Hamtown said:


> I don't mean to appear rude or look i like don't like you anymore but its difficult for me to talk to you all.Maybe once i overcome my social problems we can all meet up again one day.


This is such a sensible thing to say!

I wish I had some sense to say something like that to my friends and classmates when I left hs because of my SA :no

My abrupt disconnect either has them thinking I'm stuck-up or insane in the membrane......


----------



## Devdas

I hope you drown


----------



## JGreenwood

I feel like it would be worth losing her if it meant I could find out how you were doing...


----------



## Hamtown

theseshackles said:


> This is such a sensible thing to say!
> 
> I wish I had some sense to say something like that to my friends and classmates when I left hs because of my SA :no
> 
> My abrupt disconnect either has them thinking I'm stuck-up or insane in the membrane......


Yeah i sometimes see old school friends or people i kind of knew in public or on a bus and then pretend i didn't see them, turn around,look away, flip out a phone or do something to avoid them.Sometimes i think they notice and they probably just think i'm a douche.Its a heartbreak man.


----------



## Losm

I do realise what you're up to, and I feel like a damn fool for falling for it.


----------



## the talking one

tutliputli said:


> I so badly wanna talk to you but you don't wanna talk to me.





ReincarnatedRose said:


> *THIS!!!
> *
> (Lame people who don't want to talk to us _cool_ people. Pfft)


X2

That's my biggest gripe right now.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

That awkward tension is just getting started. Heh...



PS: You confuse me! And *I* confuse me when I think about you! You can't possibly be this annoying and yet this addicting at the same time?? Gaaah! Irritating!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Dude, your girlfriends always leave you because you treat them like ****. How did I know I was going to be right about this one. You can't keep treating people like that.


----------



## the talking one

Another one, mate you are an idiot, that is all.

And I'm not really afraid to say that, I just don't want him to feel even worse than now.


----------



## MojoCrunch

- Nice mustache.
- Another day with you over here shaking your head in disgust. Then why come? :roll You make me sick. Just wish you'd go someplace else so I'd never have to see you again. Sorry, but I just don't like people who intentionally make me feel like **** every day.


----------



## intheshadows

Burn in hell. Get the **** out of my life. I'm tired of you leeching money off me, false promises, and driving your drunk *** around. And where you in jail for the past month or something?


----------



## shadowmask

I hate you. I really ****ing hate you. You claim to wish we were closer, and accuse me of never talking to you, but when I do, what do I get? The cold shoulder. Every ****ing time, and I'm sick of it. 

Keep on living in your little land of delusions where I'm to blame for everything. I don't care anymore. I can't afford to care anymore. You're not worth it.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Why are you being so bipolar? What's wrong with you today? You've barely said two words to me...

Mixed signals are confusing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I hope you don't wonder why you always end up hurt. You never follow directions properly. You can't just make something up and assume it's gonna work. Wish you'd stop being stubborn like this.


----------



## cybernaut

You're one of the only people who has allowed me to feel like a f*cking human being who is capable of socializing. I've told you so much about me, felt comfortable around you most of the time, and do not want to lose you. Why do you continue to become more distant from me? Each day we don't talk, my depression and loneliness worsens and I feel so cold and empty. I hate how I've never been able to keep a long-lasting friend, whether it is in real life or online. I just want to say **** it sometimes...


----------



## melissa75

I can't stop thinking. But, i know I need to. Then what? It seems I compare everyone to this. Not just to this... to what I know I need in my life. Not many people are accepting of that...or me. I can't be completely honest about who I am with anyone else. Every time I try, it seems that it's not acceptable. It's too difficult.


----------



## Chaos Plus

Are we really friends?

You don't know me! You barely talk to me for 5 minutes!

Go die you piece of trash.

I don't ****ing care.

SHUT UP! NO ONE CARES!

I don't hate everyone I just hate ignorant fools like you.

Damn idiots need to go back to 1st grade.

I hope you burn.

I'm not crazy! I just like dark things!

I don't want to be anti-social.

I did it for you.

The reason I'm quite is because I have no idea how to act normal.

I care, but I'm not going to cry because we all die someday and our tears won't bring them back.

Why won't you talk to me?


----------



## MojoCrunch

All alone? Why am I not surprised. Like the saying goes, "treat others the way you want to be treated". You talk and treat other people like **** (and I've been seeing you do this for a while), so don't be upset when you get treated the same as a result. Yeah, we're all guilty, but while you go about telling all of a us to change, it looks like you've done little of that yourself.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Wow, you ARE a total b*tch.


----------



## Buriteri

tutliputli said:


> I'm fecking tired of having to wash up your peanut butter teaspoons because you eat peanut butter straight from the jar with a spoon about a hundred times a day. From now on I shall leave them to collect in the sink until you either wash them up yourself or they start to grow into something else. Or maybe I'll tie them up with a pretty ribbon and leave them on your pillow.


damn that's funny :teeth


----------



## Chaos Plus

I'm not trying to be emo you *******. How would you like it if you had mood sings an SA and I told you to 'Shut up and stop trying to be emo'?


----------



## Indigo Flow

I think I like you. 

Who am I kidding... I know I like you.


----------



## LeftyFretz

You smell like ****. Take a shower for once.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm sorry, I wasn't listening. It seems my attention span has strict limitations on how much b.s it takes in. 
Can I interest you in this piece of dust on the windowsill? No? Okay then, my work here is done. Good day.


----------



## Kennnie

Damn Son


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Holy CRAP Freezing, I used to watch that version of Heidi! I still have it on VHS. It's a dear part of my childhood.


----------



## love is like a dream

Me too ^


----------



## leonardess

you crack me up. you threw ****ty pez candy out the window of the 'stang at him while saying "love you"


----------



## Still Waters

Why do you talk about wanting to be such a good friend,then not respond to my pms? Of course,the better question by far,is why do I even want someone like that for a friend anyway?


----------



## purplefruit

:yayYou're the best, around
nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the best, around
nothing's gonna ever keep you down:yay

You! Yes you! You are awesome and I wish we could be like BFFs or roommates or something because you seem like a person who would be an awesome friend.


----------



## leonardess

oh 8888 this crap. I'm waiting for you to email. Why? why should I sit here with baited breath waiting for one little message? Why? because I like you! dammit!


----------



## leonardess

thank you for emailing. not just once, but thrice. I knight thee, thricely.


----------



## LostPancake

^ I thought you were going to say something about someone making ugly quilts again. Maybe you could talk to someone for me...


----------



## skygazer




----------



## Perkins

I want your attention but I can never seem to get it.


----------



## leonardess

LostPancake said:


> ^ I thought you were going to say something about someone making ugly quilts again. Maybe you could talk to someone for me...


oh, ugly quilts are still being lovingly crafted for release on an innocent, unsuspecting world.

sure, I can talk to someone. I will gargle pronto (been hanging around the cocktail lounge). who is it, and what about? let me know.


----------



## Jemma

Believe me when I say I love you with a thousand hearts


----------



## MojoCrunch

Why are pot smokers ALWAYS so darn good at chemistry?


----------



## lonely metalhead

Jemma said:


> Believe me when I say I love you with a thousand hearts


What she said


----------



## laura024

Treat your employees better, *******s.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm sick of seeing your face.


----------



## LostPancake

leonardess said:


> oh, ugly quilts are still being lovingly crafted for release on an innocent, unsuspecting world.


Yes, it's a terrible problem - if I were colorblind perhaps it wouldn't be so bad. Specifically, if I couldn't see brown and blue located next to each other, I would be in a better place.



> sure, I can talk to someone. I will gargle pronto (been hanging around the cocktail lounge). who is it, and what about? let me know.


As above, but no need to gargle, and probably the more you drink the better - it will require all your strength to break the news.

Ahh, who am I kidding? My brother had the best solution - he accidentally lost his.

But how exactly do you 'lose' a quilt? :stu


----------



## leonardess

^ the same way one "loses" a body, or any other evidence......


I will be more than happy to use the sentence "that is one fugly quilt".


----------



## cybernaut

Vishnu said:


> I really miss you


I feel like this too about someone :blank.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've liked you longer than I care to remember.


----------



## SAgirl

It sucks after 2 years having your anxiety and tendency to push me away to turn us into mere acquaintances. I curse you anxiety! I'm glad I got the chance to tell you many times how much I cared. I really, really did care and still do about your well-being. 

I believe we thought about each other alot. The other day I spent all day in bed worried about that e-mail. You were always able to communicate things so well without hurting my feelings. Rarely do things like this come along. People come into and out of your life for a reason. I am sad that things are different. I will miss you very much and think about you often, I am sure.


----------



## njodis

I miss you, and it makes me sad that it's not mutual.


----------



## Chaos Plus

Why won't you believe me?


----------



## LostPancake

leonardess said:


> ^ the same way one "loses" a body, or any other evidence......
> 
> I will be more than happy to use the sentence "that is one fugly quilt".


That would do nicely. I will pay you $300.


----------



## cafune

I like you... a lot. And to be frank, it scares the crap out of me. =|


----------



## Losteagle

I wish you were here with me so I could hold you tight and never let you go.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I wish when you visited it didn't feel like pity. I wish you'd bring more drugs down so I could at least numb myself for a short while.


----------



## tutliputli

Just ask me for my fecking phone number! I'm gonna give it to you, don't worry.


----------



## AussiePea

You just come across as a **** now tbh.


----------



## Vip3r

Ouch that really hurt. I already know I have problems and I don't need to be told what a loser I am.


----------



## Losm

Wise up :b


----------



## rawrguy

You piss me off so much.


----------



## MissElley

I want to hold you, feel your your touch, kiss your lips, run my fingers through your hair...


----------



## Losteagle

Why do you feel the need to lie to me.


----------



## millenniumman75

I'm pregnant


----------



## laura024

You had me at meow.


----------



## rawrguy

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm pregnant


is it a boy or girl?


----------



## Annie K

Ok, now you're just being mean. Stop it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm pregnant


Congrats! :yay


----------



## fmylife

hey thanks for letting me borrow ur textbook....so you wanna go do it in the library?


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

I wish I could tell you how much I love you but I can't because you're my best friend and I know you just wont feel the same. I know you know because an ex-friend told you but I really wish you would stop flirting with me and messing up my feelings even more because you freaking kill a part of me everytime I see you. Stop messing me around and just put me straight. The what if's are really f-ing annoying.


----------



## Bl00no

"You take me for granted and you need to change the way you treat me, especially since I make so much effort for you."

He's sensitive. :c He'll get upset if he thinks I think that, and will get defensive.
I hate arguing...


----------



## ImWeird

I don't care at all... Do I have to listen?


----------



## au Lait

I'm sorry, Bigfoot, but I just don't believe in you.


----------



## theseshackles

So here's what happened.


----------



## tutliputli

I don't like it here, it's intimidating. I want to move back to the country. I'm just a bumpkin.


----------



## Vip3r

I think I said more then I should have. I wish I would not have opened my stupid mouth. I hope I haven't inspired you to make a decision you will regret.


----------



## Mileena

You tell me my "demands are childish" with your psycho-babble but then you won't let me make any decisions on my own that you don't approve of.
Enrolling me in a course and paying for it up front without even consulting me as to whether I had any interest in it was totally out of line. I think that your are incredibly talented but I also think that you are a megalomaniac with a hero complex who enjoys having people depend on you.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Whenever I see a picture of you smiling, I light up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## mrbojangles

I want to sex the hell out of you.


----------



## Perkins

mrbojangles said:


> I want to sex the hell out of you.


I can't stop smirking at this. Hahahaha.


----------



## Jessie203

You didn't even tell me you moved in with your gf and you just decide to announce it over asking me to father's day dinner when we have not spoke in months..
THIS is why I ignore you. I tell you things about my life.. it needs to go vice versa.
Sorry but you can get a facebook message on sunday. I don't want to see you when you act retarded. You're almost 50. Get your priorities right you insecure, materialistic, gold-digging jerk. If she was smart she wouldn't even be with you. Cheating on your ex wife with her, and then how you treated my mother before that, and then well there is how you treat your children in general... yeah you win ****ing father of the year. Congratulations LOL.
Some people are so oblivious! Don't think I won't play along and act like you're innocent. Don't you know me by now? Oh yeah, I forgot you don't, because you never bothered to spend time with me. That's cool. Honestly. You can stay out of my life. Stop trying to bother me on holidays out of your loneliness and guilt when I clearly am not your priority. Have a nice life being a parasite to wife to be #3.


----------



## ImWeird

It's lame that you only come around when you need help.


----------



## shadowmask

I know it's pretty loud in this building and you don't think I can hear you, but you'd be surprised. Stupid *****.


----------



## Tommy5000

I wish we could be closer.


----------



## carefree

I feel like I'll never live up to your expectations. You say that you don't care what I do as long as I am happy but you mock me and tease me for no longer studying law. You say that you love me the way I am but you make comments which make me hate everything about myself. Actions speak louder than words. 
You make me just want to run away and never come back. Go somewhere where no one knows anything about me and I can start afresh. If I had any money I would.


----------



## jimity

Can you wear those fu*k me boots. I really like them! Can you take all your clothes off and put those nice boots back on and then come over here and get down on your knees and then once its in slowly move back and forth and look up at me and rub the top of one of my legs nice and gently.


----------



## Lateralus

You sure you didn't mean to post that in the 18+ group?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Thanks for doing that, it was subtle but I appreciate the gesture.


----------



## rawrguy

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## Losm

You're adorable.


----------



## SuperSky

Friend: I can't stand the way you have so many fights with your boyfriend about the most pointless of things. It's ridiculous, and I honestly don't know why the two of you are together since from an outside perspective it just looks like far too much stress.

Professor: Why do you keep changing my topic? I thought I had a grasp on what to do for the last topic you suggested, so I could finally make a start on it. Now you've changed it, and I don't have a clue how to proceed with this. I'm going to have to ask you what you think I should do, because my thoughts are drawing a total blank for YOUR topic.


----------



## Tommy5000

Damn...you're cute as ****!


----------



## laura024

If you say you're fat one more time, I'm going to punch you in the moob.


----------



## cellophanegirl

I'm super duper gay


----------



## Vip3r

Just thinking of you makes me smile.


----------



## odd_one_out

I wonder what type of reply I'll receive and if it'll induce heaving.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Remember when you said that cider tasted funny...


----------



## awkwardface

Hey seatmate, stop thanking me. You're doing me a favor by letting me pick up your pen.


----------



## MissElley

The world doesn't evolve around you mate. Look around.


----------



## Deathinmusic

You hurt me


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I don't want to be with you, anymore, and it seems like you feel the same.


----------



## Losm

I love talking to you


----------



## skygazer

I have this crazy idea for a while now and it's half joke/half serious. I don't know if you'll like it. I'm only joking if you say no. I hope you message me tomorrow.


----------



## au Lait

Excuse you, but you don't know me or how I feel when I reply to those types of threads, so don't assume that I "take it personally". Because guess what, I don't. Being passionate does not equal taking it personally, sry2say.

But go right on ahead and assume that I'm an irrational, overly emotional woman if it will make you feel better about ignoring all of the valid points that I make.


----------



## Stilla

Goodbye again :b


----------



## voospenvi2734

I love you! Always and forever! You make me feel like no one else, you make me be the best I can be! And you said you feel the same! We don't need anyone, or anything. We don't need to listen to what anyone else says. We can be happy, eternally! You say you still love me! Please, baby please don't go! I need you in my life! I'll wait for you! I'll do anything for you! Just please, don't leave me! Please...

[screw this 'to afraid to tell her' garbage. I love her, and I'm never giving up hope :')]


----------



## zomgz

I want to be with you but I'm too messed up for it to work.


----------



## Lateralus

zomgz said:


> I want to be with you but I'm too messed up for it to work.


Hahaa I could say the exact same thing to someone.


----------



## laura024

It hurts that you, my best friend, think so lowly of me, but I will bury you in my mind. Just like all the others.


----------



## cafune

I'm sorry, I know I can be kind of thoughtless sometimes. And it's been bothering me for months...  Forgive me?


----------



## odd_one_out

Conforming, prissy do-gooders.


----------



## odd_one_out

uke


----------



## odd_one_out

I think you're superior to other women.


----------



## layitontheline

Woman! Don't ask me if there's anything I need if you're not willing to go downstairs and buy me some chocolate.


----------



## laura024

I find it humorous that you criticize my career plans, yet boast about how you're going to travel the world and squander your entire college savings. Ambitious. Don't call me when you're left with nothing; I won't be around.


----------



## au Lait

haha wow.

you need to move on. you're the only person left who still cares about that and it's a little weird.


----------



## trendyfool

I don't really get it. I don't know if there's a problem between us or not. I think I'm making one up when there's nothing wrong. I'm sorry I sent all of those freaking weird texts. You said it was a good talk, so I guess it was. I hope you're not secretly mad at me. You're super cool, and I think I still love you even though that's ridiculous. Even if you were gay, I wouldn't be your type. ___, you're one of my best friends, and I wish I were more important to you. I wish you thought I was super awesome, and I wish you asked me if I wanted to hang out more often. We've known each other forever but it feels like we're just getting to know each other.


----------



## Jessie203

I feel more fabulous than I have in years.
Being single is not a curse.
I wish you would stop asking me why I am.
Article I read once even said more successful, smarter, attractive etc women hold out longer just because of the fact they can... yeah... so suck on that! lol


----------



## Z Bunny

Every time I smell your cigarette smoke wafting through the window I opened to feel the fresh breeze, I want to dump a pot of boiling water from my balcony onto your head and then take tire iron to your face. 

You leave me with the choices of having to close my windows every 20 mins because of your chain smoking, allowing my apt to smell like an ash tray, or never opening my windows at all to get that sweet fresh Vancouver air that is just as rightly mine as it is yours. 

I hate you. 

Die.


----------



## MissElley

MissElley said:


> The world doesn't evolve around you mate. Look around.


I meant revolve, not evolve. LOL


----------



## AussiePea

You are going to know the back of my hand like you know the back of yours if you are not careful!!!

\m/


----------



## Raulz0r

Dad, I do not wanna work, but still I want to make money


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I need to talk to you again. You made me so happy. I wish I hadn't left.


----------



## Stilla

I don't understand you. :stu

Also to that other person... 
Please stop staring at me. It is incredibly creepy.


----------



## josh23

I miss you so ****ing much. I love you like crazy, and I can't stand seeing you with your new man. You're making a mistake. I guess I have to let you make it.


----------



## toughrocky

To my family - i will make u all proud 
To my relative aunts nd uncles - **** u dumb ****s ,i hate u all for hurting me
To my cousins - we were suppossed to enjoy together and all we are having between us is just fake formality
To my friends - love u all , you are really sweet to love me, i m sorry i dont give u my time due to SAD but the day i m out , i will meet u all 
To the girl i hurt - i m sorry but i m not made for u , u deserve better
To my love - i really loved you and all. U could do is laugh ,i got hurt by ur words and thats why i dont talk to u now but i do love it when u cared for me, when u wished me belated happy birthday after 2 days , ur that smile fades away all my hurtings , love u always
To god - if u exist please take away this anxiety and depression , i m not so strong to deal with it anymore , please stop testing me ,experimenting....lol
PEACE.


----------



## ImWeird

You're trailer trash.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Your dark eyes and black hair compliment you perfectly.


----------



## awkwardface

I like The Smiths too.


----------



## MindOverMood

Good luck


----------



## Raulz0r

Hey do you wanna go out? :afr this asking a girl who is 10 times more popular than me


----------



## cpuzManiac

I love your gorgeous smile, your beautiful hazel eyes and your friendly nature. I can't stop thinking of you. I want to hold you in my arms. I wish I had the courage to tell you my feelings for you.


----------



## Hamtown

What do you all see in me?Do you notice i am having a panic attack or do you just think im shy,quiet,good looking,ugly,weird, cool etc?What do you think of me?

(wasn't expecting that)


----------



## ratbag

Everyone who gossips: Shut up.


----------



## Vip3r

Bashful is cute.


----------



## Squid24

Hi


----------



## rawrguy

I wish I knew who you are... or at the very least what you look like... It would give me so much more stability in my mind.


----------



## Zamp33

I may seem like I'm over you and am having the time of my life without you. But I'm miserable and lonely. I'm like a shadow of the person I was with you. When you look at me with your beautiful hazel eyes and smile, you make me the happiest man on the planet. When I had you it felt like a dream that you wish would never end. You're right, I was an ******* too. Forgive me.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Damn you, I wanted to use the bathroom first, I drank 3 bottles of water..

I used your toothbrush for revenge, I know you dislike it. Have fun cause I had been 
eating Cheese Itz for the past 2 hours, lolololoololol.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords

I'm sorry for all the wrong I've done. I'm sorry for leaving you behind. I am incredibly sad and lonely. I deserve everything I get. And I truely SINCERELY hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## Monroee

Stop trying to understand me.


----------



## shadowmask

Even after all the horrible things I said, even though you hate me and no longer want me, even after everything between us...part of me still loves you. I only wish that meant something.


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## EvilChopSuey

‘In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max’s toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog…When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out…But the worst thing I ever done — I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa — and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.’


----------



## miminka

do you want me?


----------



## MissElley

Mum, I want fish and chips. lol


----------



## skygazer

Y U LIVE SO FAR?!?!!

aakdsfkhadfhff


----------



## Vip3r

I don't understand.That hurts.


----------



## josh23

skygazer said:


> Y U LIVE SO FAR?!?!!
> 
> aakdsfkhadfhff


This.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I don't know what to say to you and that's why I'm not saying anything, not that it matters to you.


----------



## Annie K

1. I'm trying to understand, but I can't. You aren't making any sense, and I am so confused about everything. 

2. I wish you cared about me as much as I care about you.

3. Go away, please. I don't want you here.


----------



## prudence

There's no reason to pretend you're in some f**king tv series. If you fight constantly yet can't live without someone...it's not love. That, my dear, is obsession. If you want to believe all the ridiculous movies that tell you it will work, go right on ahead but you're deluding yourself. And I'm sick of hearing about your oh-so-tired love/hate relationship. It's not interesting. You seem to be a carbon copy of every other girl in a dumb relationship now.


----------



## jet10

Little ****ing idiot


----------



## leonardess

okay, look - it isn't those qualities that make you able to run a business. It's that you aren't really good at running a business, so that has provoked those qualities! and when I say qualities, I mean defects! if you were good at running a business, the business wouldn't be in the state that it's in! and look at you - that isn't a skin condition! It's STRESS that is resulting in a skin condition! good god man - pulll yourself together!!


----------



## MissElley

Ohhh, **** OFF! Oh, no wait come back.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

skygazer said:


> Y U LIVE SO FAR?!?!!
> 
> aakdsfkhadfhff


Yeah this! :sigh


----------



## josh23

I think I love you.


----------



## Annie K

Stop trying to blame me for everything. It's your fault too.


----------



## Stilla

_I'm_ the one who's intimidating?
:rofl


----------



## ratbag

I don't want to hang out with you. You annoy me and you make me feel uncomfortable.

I have to find a way to say this nicely.


----------



## Jessie203

I normally say everything I want to say to people but sometimes it is too cruel:
-------------------------------
I really don't see how you could've been thinking when you picked up the phone and dialed my number today. What part about me ignoring you makes you think you should be worried if I'm 'okay'. I'm ignoring you because you are an ******* and I don't care if you are in my life anymore. I only reason I've spoke to you for the past year was to keep the communication lines open so I can benefit from your health care plan. Now I would rather pay that ****load of money on my own for antidepressants and whatever else, than to deal with you. You are like one of those bfs who hurt a girl, and she tries to forgive them and convinces/lies to herself that she has in order to KEEP him because letting go hurts more. I cannot forgive you. I've tried for well over 10 years. I cannot keep you. You cannot be in my life. You never raised me. You never cared about me.. and you ask 21 years later "Are you okay?".. I felt like I was speaking to a telemarketer with the short form answers I gave just so you could hang up faster. My heart doesn't care about you when you talk to me. I don't care how you are or what you are doing. I only hurt when I am reminded of all the **** you did to me, my brother, my mother and now to your recent ex-wife. You are the master of ****ing up relationships. What part of grabbing someone by the neck and throwing them against a wall says 'I love you'.. watching porn downstairs constantly when you could be spending time with your children.. or even just the fact you neglected to even feed your children because you were too busy jacking off. Yes, you are a hero. Righhhhht. 
I don't hate you per se, because I don't want to waste my energy on that mainly, so don't get anything twisted. You are not that important to me. I never think about you, ever. Only when you bother me with your annoying facebook messages or random once every few months calls. And when I think of you I am automatically sick to my stomach.
You are the reason I hyperventilate when I hear men yelling. You always said you would protect me etc. You had so many promises. But you cannot keep a single one. Your word is worthless. And your actions' value is even lower than that. You only care to impress people who don't know you well. It's all image. Because the people who know you know what kind of monster you are and the only ones who stuck around are your immediate family, minus me. I'm not sure why my brother is fine with communicating with you, but that is not my concern. He can do as he pleases. I simply cannot feel okay with myself having you in my life. In every aspect you are invisible except the holidays. You live 15min away. That is ridiculous. I stopped trying to reach out long ago. Remember when I always use to call you asking you to spend time with me despite everything? I made an effort. You didn't. It's too late and after I get this out I will no longer care. I get so mad I almost dropped a tear but then I stopped because there is no point on wasting a single one on you at this point. You are dead to me this moment on. Please take the hint so I don't have to further embarass you by explaining to you what an abusive assholic person you are. We've spoken about the past before.. your embarassment shuts you down I can tell you care and wish it didn't happen. But you were the adult and you did it. I could ALMOST forgive if you weren't the same ******* today, but alas, you are. The abuse aside, you're still impossible to like.. or even tolerate. You are simply intolerable. A disease trying to enter my life periodically. The cure has been found now luckily and you are now exterminated. I'm at wits end. You pushed me to the edge. You are not my father, you never were and you will never get the chance to be ever again. Contact me once more and I'm sure you will find you regret it. Wouldn't you love for me to post on your facebook wall  like friends? How about I post about all the ****ed up **** you did to me? Maybe your friends will think you're cool then! 
Regardless, you will wind up taking these painful regrets to the grave with you.
It is a well deserved punishment. 
Have a nice life. "


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Yes, I know I'm being selfish but can you please hurry the **** up?

------

I really couldn't care less if you think I'm insane, this is what I want. If you're not going to be supportive then you can keep your mouth shut. 

------

It might be pathetic and it's not that I don't like you, I know you're trying but you will never be my uncle.


----------



## finieas

I love u mom and dad and sis,and i'm not a cold person i appear to be. I want to tell them this but i'm just too embarassed.


----------



## ImWeird

Stop calling... I don't pick up to you two because I don't like you. It's pretty straight forward.


----------



## cpuzManiac

Sorry if it seems like I'm ignoring you - I'm not. I'm just too nervous, too anxious to say anything or even look in your direction. 

I think about you all the time, every single time before I see you, I think to myself what to say to you and i go over it in my head like a script. over analyzing it thinking "thats stupid to say" or "she'll be wondering why I asked her that."

I don't give a damn about the weather today or how many glazed donuts are left, I just like hearing your voice and having something to talk about.
talking to you for a few minutes every morning is the highlight of my day, even if some days it was just saying "Hi".

I would love the opportunity to just sit down with you over lunch one day and just have a conversation. I want to findout more about you and your interests but I dont want to come off as a weirdo. I beginning to realize you may not be interested in me romantically and thats okay. If all I can have is your friendship then I'll be happy.


----------



## PickleNose

I have no idea why but I think butthole smells good.


----------



## Pianokeys

I hate being made to do something I don't want to do. You made sure there was no way out of it and you forced me. Why couldn't you just leave me alone?


----------



## Vip3r

Take a chance on me!


----------



## rdrr

You are a selfish *** and I hate you.


----------



## SuperSky

I think you're a ****tard.


----------



## ktbare

km


----------



## MindOverMood

You always seem to end up in my dreams =_=


----------



## rawrguy

i hate you


----------



## Poisoned

I wish you would stop acting like the world revolves around you. -.- You act like you get nothing, when in reality you get way more than what you even deserve. I'm tired of you showing up at random as if I WANT to go anywhere with you and hear about your 'issues'. I don't want to sit there and listen to you complain about your petty problems. I tried- I really tried - but enough is enough. Stop being a Drama Queen; Stop dragging me down with you; Get Profession help. (To 'friend')
~~~~


You seriously need to get your head out of your a**. You live in your own little world and think that everything has to be done exactly the way you want it or else the world's going to explode. If I come visit you, you make me do your laundry, take your trash out, and clean your house. You're the reason I'm so screwed up. I'm glad you live so far away! I'm glad I don't have to see you more than a couple times a year. I love life without you. I honestly don't care what you do with your life as long as I'm not apart of it. Once I'm 18 I won't have to deal with your crap anymore. (To 'Mother')

Thanks.


----------



## Pangur Ban

I miss you.


----------



## thequietmanuk

You are a little bald horrible ****


----------



## Nefury

you're ridiculously hot

you're confusing the **** out of me


----------



## Marlon

I've already hinted to you that I dont like <whatever you are talking about>. Talk about something we are both interested in for once.

"I have social anxiety"


----------



## Empress_D

why do you have time for everyone and everything else but me? am i really that horrible?


----------



## 40tree

.


----------



## rawrguy

nyan nyan


----------



## chocolatechipbear

I'm mean to you and make you feel guilty because I want you to be as unhappy as I am.


----------



## odd_one_out

NOT YOU. Besides, I was only joking in the context of what others said. I can be too dry. Well at least I found it funny.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Maybe all this pain will be worth it in the end. I have other choice but to wait.


----------



## cpuzManiac

(to the guy who sits next to me in class): Who cares if i dont look like the type to listen to metal music! and stop reading my ipod playlist dammit!


----------



## diamondheart89

I have anxiety and depression. That's why.


----------



## Marlon

I don't talk because I'm never in the mood to.


----------



## caflme

I was joking too... guess I should have put an lol after it... but I was at work and in a hurry - hope you didn't give it too much thought. You are just the right amount of dry.


----------



## deess

Father, I'd rather live with my brother than with you two. You guys make me feel like **** about myself. And that lady you married? Yeah, I hate her. But I don't really get why you remarried someone else after only 3 years of mom's death. I mean, fine, you're allowed to remarry. Even mom said yes before she died but why did you marry someone that's so different from mom. That lady was raised rich. She's so spoiled. She can't even discipline her child properly. -.- And her kid is SO rude to me.


----------



## chocobo1988

I want to tell you how much I love you and wish we could be together. I love you soooooo much and you're such a great person! Nobody has ever made me as happy as you....


----------



## JAkDy

deleted


----------



## JAkDy

"Hey Ainara. Oh ainara, it's okay  and thankyou."


----------



## TheDaffodil

I wish you could understand but you don't. I know you hate me saying that so I won't. I don't want to fight. But you can't understand. Having an anxiety _disorder _and not being "the calmest cat" aren't the same things. I wish you would stop trying to make it sound like you understand exactly what I'm feeling.


----------



## Ohhai

I may be a bad person, but I've never hidden the fact, people know what to expect from me, I keep my mouth shut, and so should you, I'm horrifically trustworthy, and I'd love to trust you, however don't get too attached to me, because I have a terrible habit of breaking people.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm an *** for thinking this, but I'm really frustrated that there's no way I can reach you right now.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

To a family member. Why do they hate me so much.


----------



## cafune

Dude, you are annoying.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I'm sorry. I wish I wasn't like this. If I could help it I would.


----------



## 266x

****ing ***** how are we even friends after that


----------



## laura024

Look at the stars; look how they shine for you.


----------



## thesebrightlights

Mom, what's wrong is I hate your husband and I want him to leave.


----------



## Vip3r

Don't worry, I will be moving out as soon as possible. I am tired of being treated like trash, and I am sick of your pessimistic attitude.


----------



## i just want luv

you lieeeeeee uuuu liiiieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Neutrino

I hurt myself when you left. I'm sorry...


----------



## josh23

I'm in love with you.


----------



## Wrexx

I'm not sure if you even remember me but I remember you and i still love you:roll


----------



## Resonance

If you make another post about the size of your boobs I will facepalm myself so hard I might crack my skull


----------



## Bido

I hate you and I hope you suffer a lot(an ex-best friend)

I love you(someone else)


----------



## TheDaffodil

I feel like going out. But not with you.


----------



## Aphexfan

Can I hug you?? :squeeze :cuddle


----------



## cmed

Please don't give me a dirty look when I shove my way past you without saying "excuse me." You do realize you're standing in front of a busy *doorway*, right? You do realize that people frequently walk in and out of busy doorways, right? Stand somewhere else and chit chat, you jerk.


----------



## StarryNights2089

I love you but I don't like you.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Will you please get out my head? It's like all I do is think about you.


----------



## odd_one_out

Me shattered. Me fall asleep on your lap snoring.


----------



## Jessie203

I can say whatever I want. Lay back and relax. It's just a joke. I think you're being a prude.


----------



## Stilla

You're sending me mixed signals.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

I wish we had met under different circumstances. I'm tired of pretending that I don't give a crap about you.


----------



## The Awkward One

I loved you. All those days you raved on about that girl you liked. All those days where you felt like you could die. I sat there listening. But you never knew that I cared. And all those times I spent with you, pushing you away, denying to myself that I so much as liked you, I took for granted. It hurts. It hurts to see you with her. It hurts that you don't talk to me anymore. And I'd blame my Social Anxiety, but it's really my own stupidity that's at fault. I have a lot of dreams everynight, but I always forget them. But for the past year, the ones that stick in my mind are of you. I loved you then and I love you now. I miss you.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I'm rather fond of you.


----------



## 266x

I want you so bad


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Stop being so patronising, I'm your employee not your dog. 
And please, do something with your hair, brush your teeth and while you're at it, sort out your eyebrows.


----------



## Rosedubh

I want to but I cant.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I was really pissed off at you this morning, but you're forgiven now. Your kids on the other hand are sill worrying me.


----------



## Jessie203

Are you really happy or just pretending? I'm worried about you.. but I don't want to be nosy. Maybe I'll ask later..


----------



## TheDaffodil

I don't want to be responsible for your sexual pleasure anymore. I like just being responsible for my own. It's much easier, and feels like less of a job.


----------



## jingybopa

I wish I never met you you hypocritical, condescending, disingenuous, ****.


----------



## JAkDy

deleted


----------



## ratbag

Your children only put up with you because they don't live with you and they want your money. I, however, will gladly get out of your sight and never call you for money or anything else.
I'm such a bitter *****, but this is how I feel right now.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Hi!!!!!!


----------



## Freiheit

I bet you think you're all that and I'm some pathetic, needy girl, whose been stuck pining away for you for years, right?


----------



## celticghirl

I wish you didnt do that you **cking p**ck,i hope one day you get the same treatment,you F*cker!


----------



## uffie

I know sometimes I act out in a irrational way. I hate myself for being this way. Know that I will never leave your side and Ill love you forever. Dont blame yourself you have never done anything wrong. You are way too good for me and Im afraid you will realize this.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I don't care, I know you don't mean to be like that. It isn't your fault, don't hate yourself. I love you more than you'll ever know and I promise you, I always will. I have no idea what I did to deserve you but I'm going to hold onto you for as long as I can, I'm so thankful that I have you in my life. We'll get our forever, I'll do whatever it takes to make sure it happens.


----------



## x3 Misaki

I think you're a b*tch.


----------



## rawrguy

You confuse the hell out of me....jerk


----------



## caflme

I can't respond to someone without a response... the uncertainty of why there isn't a response creates nagging doubt and fear... it makes me feel like I've done something wrong and have been discarded and then the thought of sending a message is nearly impossible - I imagine irrational things and though I try to convince myself I've done nothing wrong and there isn't a need to feel that way... the doubt persists. I can't go where I feel I'm not wanted and sometimes I imagine not being wanted so strongly that without reassurance I can't take the first step.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

I hate that name, ok, I hate, stop using it or I will start to get violent.


----------



## odd_one_out

Mary's retarded.


----------



## x3 Misaki

I don't think i'm going.


----------



## MindOverMood

I was looking forward to going:blank


----------



## heyJude

What happened to you?


----------



## MojoCrunch

It appears that you have removed me from your friends list.  

It's cool, I understand...


----------



## MindOverMood

MojoCrunch said:


> It appears that you have removed me from your friends list.
> 
> It's cool, I understand...


Was it a girl and did her username start with a T?


----------



## layitontheline

If you cleaned the effing litter box you wouldn't have to complain that she poops everywhere.


----------



## rawrguy

Are you trolling?


----------



## Harpuia

(Basically my last Facebook note before deactivation.)

This is not a cry for help. I have given up. I have tried and tried and tried to be as social as I could be. I've tried everything many times over. I am either rejected immediately or looked over on after a few months or needed because someone wants something from me. I'm done. I can't do this anymore. I realize what my family had told me long ago that people of my type just can't have friends, or relationships, and I'm going to leave it at that. I'm going permanently offline from others, before I lose everyone despite trying desperately to hold on to the few contacts and relationships I have left.

You all win. I get it. I'm just not cut out to be social. I don't drink. I don't smoke. I don't do drugs like the rest of you. I could move to another town and increase my chances but the chances I ever get another job with the pay I do I'm better off winning the lottery. And by past relationships, in the past, if I had to choose between friendship and money, I would've chosen friends. After so many backstabs, constant recycling of buddy lists, and arguments by people telling me things I am not, I've had enough.

I've been keeping this inside since early 2008. I blame my old e-wrestling hobby, I blame myself for ever thinking I was going to make friends that could accept me, back from high school onward to today, I blame everyone back then who I thought I could see as friends. I blame my friends in the political arena forum. I haven't been the same since then, and after what I saw last night and tonight, it's the last straw. I'm not anyone's piggy bank anymore. I'm not anyone's punching bag. I'm going to move on with my life and start over. I can't take it anymore. If there's anything I've learned from the lot as a whole, with the exception of a few people maybe, it's that I don't know how to keep a friend, and it's next to impossible for me to make a friend. And as much as I learn to try, and try to get along, I just can't do it anymore.

So this profile I'm not deleting this time. I'm putting myself permanently offline.


----------



## au Lait

I'm really, really sorry. I hope you don't hate me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

There are times I want to punch you in the face and other times I want to rip my clothes off in front of you (I wouldn't actually do that btw).


----------



## Steve123

Wanna cuddle?


----------



## Harpuia

iamsantibanez said:


> Good for you, I'd never have such strength... instead, removing myself from any friendship and social involvement by slipping under the radar is my way - and now I fear of going outside, and seeing people who know my name


When it comes down to friendship and money, in the end I had to learn the hard way what mattered most.

Even the few who didn't take me for my money just ignored me and ran away after a while.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I can tell you this, but anyways, you're awesome, I'm grateful to know you and the fact you like me is impossible, and yet true and amazing.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I like your style.


----------



## Cornerstone

I have the feeling you don't love me anymore, not _really_.


----------



## Cornerstone

I think you're so banal. I don't have sympathy for you; a person who doesn't care about culture, deserves a boring job. It's not enough to have a big mouth.


----------



## Cornerstone

i see through you.


----------



## Cornerstone

i like you.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I wish you could understand how hard this is for me, I'm not just trying to be difficult. I'm sorry I'm not as great as her daughter, it's not like I enjoy being like this.


----------



## cmed

I know where you live. I'm coming to find you. I'm bringing my axe and it's not going to be pretty.


...that's what I'd tell my customers over the phone if I worked at a firewood splitting company.


----------



## shadowmask

I'll start work when I ****ing start work. *****ing at me about it will not make them start hiring any sooner.


----------



## Jessie203

Karma's a *****, and so are you!!!! LOL

You got owwwwwnnneeeddd.
Who looks dumb now? That's what I thought.
Mrahaahahahaa 
Hehe lol


----------



## SPC

i miss you.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I bet you think this is about you.


----------



## kagiand

just please stop talking for a few minutes. my ears are bleeding...


----------



## estse

I actually just checked my emails and she stopped around November 5th. After reading a few, I realize that I had no idea what was going through her mind. So I'm not going to try analyzing her words or thoughts, because I feel I'd misinterpret what she was feeling in some/many ways.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

I think you're cute.


----------



## Hello22

You are one liar-y c**t.

Oh you wanted to stay freinds? Or was that just yet another one of your cop outs? Ya i text you to say Happy birthday, but yet again you just brush me off, *******.

And you're lucky i'm a level-headed individual, otherwise i could have put a dent in your 'credible, happy' image that you put out to people. Your extremely lucky i never told the truth.

And you know what - you must be thankful that i never contacted your girlfriend about how you pursued me for months while you were STILL going out with her (yet never really told me the truth). Keeping your options open much, ar**wipe??

Well i'll tell you what, i'll walk away, dignity and all, and let karma do the rest.

GO F*** YOURSELF. (and no i'm not drunk mods, i'm just telling it like it is  )


----------



## layitontheline

Ethical vegetarianism bothers you? Seriously? I have a huge desire to smack you right now.


----------



## noyadefleur

I never knew what you wanted from me. Well, maybe I did, but I've told you I'm not interested so I don't now. I thought you had moved on, but it seems you're still not over it. You don't understand me at all, clearly, and if you did you wouldn't have acted the way you have. This would be a lot less hassle for me if you would just take a hint. No, I don't really have any interest in hanging out with you, if that makes me a b****, so be it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm sorry, did you expect a different reaction? This is so old to me now. And I'm done with it.


----------



## laura024

I want you to want me.


----------



## au Lait

Sometimes it's hard for me to reply back when you reply to my posts, b/c I can't tell if you are making fun of me or not. =(


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I noticed you following me, I'm just playing coy cause I enjoy seeing you do it.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I know you don't want to settle for just one, but I wish we could share something special.


----------



## Aloysius

I <3 GunnyHighway.


----------



## jingeliot

You are just a jack ***, too far away from something call manly


----------



## Perkins

Are you mad at me?


----------



## Godless1

**This thread is really hilarious if you read it like an ongoing conversation.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I wish I could be as simplistic as you.


----------



## TheDaffodil

You didn't ask me to go to that concert. You didn't invite me to your outing. Now you can't go anywhere. I don't know...sometimes it feels like you do this **** on purpose.


----------



## Jessie203

Godless1 said:


> **This thread is really hilarious if you read it like an ongoing conversation.


Lmao you rock


----------



## Jessie203

I'm going to make you so proud of me and take care of you when you turn to an old woman.. I've got you. <3


----------



## Aloysius

kathy903 said:


> I'm going to make you so proud of me and take care of you when you turn to an old woman.. I've got you. <3


Thank you . I can't wait to turn into an old woman.


----------



## Zero0

Godless1 said:


> **This thread is really hilarious if you read it like an ongoing conversation.


:teeth I thought I was the only one who did that.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

What is wrong with me !!!!!!!!


----------



## layitontheline

Godless1 said:


> **This thread is really hilarious if you read it like an ongoing conversation.


I just tried that, haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I miss our friendship. I miss our conversations, both in reality and on MSN. I miss seeing your lovely smile, for it was uplifting in my eyes. I miss you as a person.

I apologize for being so morbidly infatuated with you since high-school graduation. I apologize for not being more confident with you when I had the chance.

I am so very very sorry, my friend.

Goodbye, Emily. 

-CodeMonkey

Feel free to draw your own conclusions from my cathartic brain dump of insane proportions.


----------



## lonely metalhead

I don't know what's gonna happen I'm confused regretful and pissed off I don't know what to think what to feel and I hate it this just eats at me and I just think that sometimes this whole thing should not have happend in the first place maybe if thing's were different I may feel happy if only for a while until I'm hurt once again but don't feel bad my life will always be on tragedy after the next I just have to learn to accept that maybe one day I will find joy in being aloun and unhappy I can only hope it comes soon I am just sick of this always happening oh well I was destined to suffer and that's what I do


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

@lonely metalhead: 

Nice avatar! /m\


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I will not let your persistent put-downs destroy my confidence


----------



## Perkins

I hate that I still think about you after all this time. What I really dislike is that I wonder if you think about me as often as I think about you and if you actually miss my presence from your life.


----------



## mastershake

That smell? It was me; I admit it.


----------



## hearts that kill

I feel like this friendship is so one-sided, I feel like I'm the only one who puts any effort into remaining friends. But I'm done, if you really cared, you'd actually try to make plans with me.


----------



## purplefruit

*i've always wanted to go into a propranolol thread and say propranolmao just to be silly. the word is just too hilarious.


----------



## mrmarc

You really need to stop putting people on a pedestal. If people did that to you, you'd be the first to kick off and we wouldnt hear the last of it.


----------



## melissa75

I need space. Lots and lots of space. Possibly indefinitely. Or, I'm going to just lose it. Not sure why I'm like this, but it happens every time.


----------



## miminka

whenever I see you I imagine what it would be like to kiss you.. I know I shouldn't and I'll probably regret it.. but it's a nice thought, for the time being..


----------



## Peony Amaranth

Am I to understand that you’re demoting our relationship from the question mark that it is to strictly casual friends, because you feel guilty in the presence of other women, and I can’t commit in the way you need me to? Really and truly, that’s what you’re saying? And on the cusp of, “I’m your mystery wrapped in an enigma.” I’m sorry, but it stands to reason that you’re words show clear signs of opposition. It’s obvious that you’re torn, and because of that tear, I’m being punished for being trapped in a situation that has nothing to do with you; a situation that you, yourself, don’t want to be apart of. I find that hypocritical and selfish. Nevertheless, judiciously speaking, nor can I tie you to me, and I know that better than any.
(Now, this part I actually said…) So be it. I’ll see ya around. (Back to the unsaid) Sometime. Not likely; my introvert ranks at 100, and you know that…


----------



## Losm

You really confuse me. Sometimes you seem like you want to talk to me and other times you just ignore me. Make your mind up!


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I thought about you..


----------



## hearts that kill

I'm sorry if I'm a disappointment, but I'm trying hard, I swear.


----------



## Brokenxx

You need to stop thinking you're the Queen.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't know why you reacted that way, but you know i'm right. I might not have the thoughtfulness to say what i have to say in a diplomatic way, but i still was right. I'll choose my words more carefully next time, how about that?


----------



## orchidsandviolins

I'm sorry if I did something to offend you. I hate that we stopped talking. It actually really hurts me. I know we didn't know each other for a really long time, but talking with you made me really happy. And I miss you.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Ummmm, are you guys dating again?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

Do you know how amazing you are?


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Wanna hang out some time?


----------



## Ohhai

You're a very intelligent person, I understand you have trust issues, and I understand why you wouldn't trust me, however I'm struggling here without you having faith in me.


----------



## Stilla

Looking at your face makes me blush. :blush

_ That's not weird at alllll_.


----------



## Kennnie

Stilla!!!!omg it's stila!!!!!!!!!!! *faints*


----------



## RockIt

I'm ok with that.


----------



## shadowmask

I wish you weren't so goddamn crazy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

.......///...


----------



## ratbag

Make me a sandwich.


----------



## mrmarc

Seems it's just the one, i'm really sorry D:


----------



## au Lait

I'm trying so, so hard


----------



## Jemma

You are so wrapped up in yourself, everything is about you isn't it? 
I've had enough of listening to everything that goes on in your life, being interested and sympathetic.
When will you pull your head in and realise I'm really struggling here, or do I have to get angry or upset for you to realise?
Please just listen to me for once, instead of cutting me off and talking over me.
You can be so selfish. I'm not yours. Is that really all you care about? Is it really all about making yourself look better? About advertising yourself? Isn't knowing you're helping someone achieve their dream good enough?
You act as though you give me choices but I have no choice and you know it. I can't get away from you. I don't want to either, I truly believe you can help me - If you can get over yourself that is. 
You're so neurotic I'm going to leave you. I can't, how can you not see you've got me wrapped around your little finger?
I always swore I wouldn't leave you anyway. But right now I'm honestly trying to work out how I can.


----------



## tropic

I tried to help you, I'm still trying, but I won't be your ****ing mother!


----------



## layitontheline

you should have lied to me. i'm always going to hold slight resentment towards you now.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

to everyone in my highschool class I'M NOT F* R*****D JUST BECAUSE I'M QUIET AND SHOW INDIFFERENCE TOWARDS SOCICALIZING WITH ANY OF YOU DOES NOT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO LABEL ME AS SUCH sorry semi rant


----------



## ImWeird

Actually, I think that you're pretty lame.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Person #1: I'm not going to lie. Been missing your uber intelligent posts.

Person #2: You need to calm the f*** down and quit jumping to conclusions on purpose just to get a rise out of people.


----------



## estse

MojoCrunch said:


> Person #1: I'm not going to lie. Been missing your uber intelligent posts.
> 
> Person #2: You need to calm the f*** down and quit jumping to conclusions on purpose just to get a rise out of people.


Who you talking about? I want to marry one of them. Haven't decided which.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Man in mid-20's, and you're still a ****ing baby. You cry twice as much as I do and get upset over the stupidest ****. It's like you're a really big infant. I don't know what your problem is half the time and when you tell me what it is my reaction is the same every time: What the hell are you talking about? The worst part is on the occasion that I am upset about something you act like I'm being dramatic! Really? REALLY!? I could never compete with you in that area, sir. I'm just really over it so I hope the next time we talk, you're over it, too.


----------



## estse

Oh, shut the **** up, ---------.


----------



## Stilla

And I thought _I_ was a perv! But you sir... you win by a landslide. And probably more.


----------



## Fluffy

WTF!!! MAKE UP YOUR MIND IDIOT!! YOU CAN'T JUST PRETEND TO BE MY FRIEND AND ALL NICE AND THEN GO TALK TO THOSE OTHER PRETENDING FEMALE DOGS BEHIND MY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S FRIGGING RUDE AND MEAN!! UGH, YOU'RE SUCH A TWO FACED, BACK STABBING ITCH!!!!!!!! 

phew! been meaning to get that off my chest  lol


----------



## StarlightSonic

I hate you. What you've done is just plain cruel.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Mercurochrome said:


> Who you talking about? I want to marry one of them. Haven't decided which.


Sorry to say this, but you want to marry two men?

Yeah, I'd tell them directly but they probably hate my guts, so I'll be a coward and hide in here. :lol


----------



## estse

MojoCrunch said:


> Sorry to say this, but you want to marry two men?
> 
> Yeah, I'd tell them directly but they probably hate my guts, so I'll be a coward and hide in here. :lol


Yes, what's wrong with that?

I think you should tell them, or maybe at least indirectly in this thread. Mention names!


----------



## estse

Nice face.


----------



## dominicwalli

Ur the 1 thing i hate the most on this world,and whats killing me is that ur the 1 thing that i love the most too!!!!


----------



## Raulz0r

So would you fancy us being more than friends?


----------



## TheOutsider

I ****in hate you. I wish you would disappear. You're 27 ****in years old! Act like an adult. You're nearing your 30's and you have no one because you're a shallow jerk and an *******. If you actually cared about your best friend you wouldn't try to make him choose between you and his gf, and you wouldn't do things that would hurt his relationship. You obviously don't care about him. You care about yourself and what you want. It's like you want him all to yourself and you will do anything to have that. I ****in hate you!!


----------



## TheDaffodil

I kind of feel excluded....
... :rain


----------



## shadowmask

I can't wait to get out of here and leave the two of you wallowing in your misery.


----------



## layitontheline

Thanks for helping me find the room, even though I knew where I was going. That was very kind of you.


----------



## tutliputli

It's funny how you're still ****ing me over even though I left 3 weeks ago. I hope you get found out and fired because you are the absolute worst kind of person for that job.


----------



## millenniumman75

^:hide - thank goodness that is not directed at me. :um

In other news, I am pregnant.


----------



## tutliputli

millenniumman75 said:


> ^:hide - thank goodness that is not directed at me. :um
> 
> In other news, I am pregnant.


Teehee, it's definitely not about you! I can see how it might look like it was though :lol

Congrats on your baby news! How did that happen? :teeth


----------



## rawrguy

Please tell me you are joking


----------



## Hello22

*To one of my wonderful neighbours:*

Learn how to ****ing park your piece of s***, it might be 'for sale', but it doesn't mean you can dump the ****ing thing into a space, whichever way you feel like. 
I come home, after a s***e day at work to find all the spaces are full, only to see one spot that is empty. You would barely squeeze a wheel barrow into it.

If i find a new scratch on my car, I will return the favour with a huge dent!!!

Is it that hard to park within two lines, as*hole


----------



## TheDaffodil

You're making me uncomfortable...you're making me uncomfortable...YOU'RE MAKING ME UNCOMFORTABLE!





(He left...haha.)


----------



## Positive4Life

you better not come around next time you fool...otherwise, things will get ugly.


----------



## MindOverMood

Reading that took me by surprise..:duck


----------



## heyJude

Y u no text back??!


----------



## MadArchitect

I hate that you're so indifferent about everything


----------



## Losm

I'm sorrrrrrrrrrrrry.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I love you man!


Don't sweat about that money you owe me, in times like these and what you're going through it means nothing.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Is everything okay? :/


----------



## Stilla

The two of you make a really cute couple :blush.


----------



## Kennnie

thank you.....


----------



## Squirrelevant

How can I entice you into spamming me with lolcats pictures?


----------



## MojoCrunch

Mercurochrome said:


> Yes, what's wrong with that?
> 
> I think you should tell them, or maybe at least indirectly in this thread. Mention names!


Don't feel like making any enemies (even though one of those comments wasn't really mean. It was more because I admire them). I'm just too embarassed. :blush But you're kind of right. 

-------------------------------------------------

You guys should start going out. I think you'd do really well together.


----------



## RockIt

Now you want a convertible? I told you last year to buy the hardtop convertible that you were looking at, but you didn't want to spend the money. Now after we purchased another car you want to get a different type? You're making me crazy, woman.


----------



## Lasair

I miss you - wish I could impress you but to do that I can't be myself and that I really want to be!


----------



## millenniumman75

tutliputli said:


> Teehee, it's definitely not about you! I can see how it might look like it was though :lol
> 
> Congrats on your baby news! How did that happen? :teeth





rawrguy said:


> Please tell me you are joking


Yes! I am joking. I wanted to see what kind of reaction I would get. I am testing my SA. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

RockIt said:


> Now you want a convertible? I told you last year to buy the hardtop convertible that you were looking at, but you didn't want to spend the money. Now after we purchased another car you want to get a different type? You're making me crazy, woman.


Convertibles are expensive! There was no way I could have gotten a convertible version of my car - it would have added at least 25% extra to the price! :fall


----------



## mrmarc

Im having to restrain myself from saying this when i see you because i dont want to upset her over some one like you. Your supposed to be her friend since you were kids, you've treated her like crap. Even though she wont admit it, she was hurt. You did that, but if she were ever to do it to you. You'd soon come crawling back.
Act your age, your a disgrace:/


----------



## josh23

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I think I need to see a therapist.


----------



## Stilla

For reals why am I even friends with you?
It's funny how you describe yourself as a good friend when you constantly put me down in every single way and just invite me to do stuff when no one else wants to do deal with you. 
I can't wait to move.


----------



## riverrunner

I figured out that I'd rather *kill myself* than return to school in September.
I'm hoping you won't hold it against me.
I sure as hell am holding it against myself.


----------



## Unexpected

I'm tired of living... I'm tired of breathing.


----------



## ratbag

Do you realize that quiet people don't want to talk about their quietness? Be more original. You are boring me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

millenniumman75 said:


> Convertibles are expensive! There was no way I could have gotten a convertible version of my car - it would have added at least 25% extra to the price! :fall


Wow! lol What make is it?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Velorrei said:


> You barely know me, and I barely know you, but I have a confession about the way I feel towards you.
> 
> When I go to this site, I always look at the list of the users that are online to see if you're there. If you are, I log in, take a look at what you're reading, and then enter chat to see if you're there. I always quickly glance at the list of users present to see if you're there. A smile quickly comes across my face if you are, and I look for a way to playfully grasp your attention.
> 
> You and I don't speak very often. I frequently click on your username and contemplate about something witty to message you with. Most days, the window stays empty and I close it after a little while. Some days, we have a few conversations in our private window about random things branch off of something in public chat. You probably figured it was odd talking to a stranger about those types of things, but I like having any reason to talk to you, even though you never message me first.
> 
> Of course, I know that it is ridiculous that I felt this way about you because we only had a few conversations in private. As a result, I decided to look through many of your posts and many other sites you're registered on to convince myself that we have very little in common and that you would never be interested in a girl like me. I was mostly right, but I became more attracted to you and only wanted to learn more about you as I searched further. On some nights I took apart my computer, dusted it off, and told myself that you were only text in this vBulletin board forum and in the flash chatroom. However I remembered that I blew off tangible people I saw face-to-face on nights I saw you online.
> 
> On the last several dates I went on with guys, all of them noticed that I was acting somewhat distant. They would always ask me, "What's wrong, Velorrei? Is everything alright?" I'd smile and instantly create a little white lie about a slight headache or new contacts bothering me. The truth is that most of them weren't interesting to me and that I wish I was spending my night with you instead, either in the chatroom or perhaps in person. However, I knew that even if we talked online you'd probably be more interested in spending your time with prettier and more interesting girls that you could actually be with in person. Because of that, I'd wish that you lived in my state, or vice versa, and that maybe we were in more similar places in life so that maybe we could meet, become friends, and then maybe something more. Then I remembered there would always be girls you'd be more attracted to and found more exciting there. However, I wouldn't care if Darren Criss wanted to go on a date with me. I want you and specifically only you.
> 
> I remember one of our very first conversations when you said you weren't very interesting and you didn't really like your appearance. You also said a lot of girls didn't like you and that now you mostly never approach girls first because of that along with negative past experiences. I want you to know that all of the girls that you noticed and chose to spend time with all have one thing in common; they're lucky. There are a lot of things that I'd give to be one of the girls because they got your attention and/or got to be with you.
> 
> You seem to be doing a lot better since that conversation. Whenever you feel that you don't have much to offer because you think you're not as "exciting" as other guys and that you're unattractive because of one of your prominent features, I hope that you'll remember that you have a wonderful personality from what I know of you and that you're beautiful. There is nothing wrong with being more dominantly introverted and enjoying reading, math, and things most people don't consider "cool" and that part of your appearance sets you apart from other people and is a part of why you're special.
> 
> If you're ever near me, or if I'm near you, I hope that we can meet.


I wish I was THAT special to someone of the opposite sex XD.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't want to party with you because you speak in caps even after people tell you it's rude. Is it rude? I don't know. But it sure is annoying.


----------



## hearts that kill

I wish you would call me or text me or something...


----------



## redneckmafia

I don't think you realize what you're doing.


----------



## GunsnRoses

Im sorry I had to kill her. She was making much too noise, the cops were bound to find the heroin.


----------



## jingybopa

Are you really that naive? Seriously???


----------



## jim_morrison

I really don't want to go to your party tonight, but I guess I will since your family and it's your birthday :afr.
It's nothing personal, I just don't know any of your friends, and standing around nervously and awkwardly for 5 hours straight really scares me .


----------



## StickyFingers

I know you're just asking to be polite, that you don't really care, and I would never force you into a position of having to help me by telling the truth - but why can't you tell I'm lying when I say "I'm fine"?


----------



## Mike1000

During meetings with customers quit using the word “we” when describing your f**k-ups. It’s not fair that you make me culpable when I warn of my reservations about your decisions well in advance.


----------



## Stilla

Daaaad...  
Could you please buy me some chocolate? <3


----------



## Kennnie

I can u some if you want? ;D


----------



## Stilla

Kennnie said:


> I can u some if you want? ;D


You'd do that... for me? <3


----------



## mcmuffinme

i'm only going through the motions, most days.


----------



## Kennnie

Stilla said:


> You'd do that... for me? <3


 yessshh i would!!


----------



## Stilla

Kennnie said:


> yessshh i would!!


:mushy Chocolate is the way to my heart.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Ugh, I've given up on trying to like you. I hope I was never that obnoxious myself in the past.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You're a terrible father. Your kids will see it someday too.


----------



## jennah

I can't deal with your selfishness and immaturity anymore.


----------



## 40tree

Hey lord...

Thank you for giving me everything on a plate things that would have improved my life and given me the opportunity to lead a better existence, from the friends I had, the chance for a better education and the amazing people which I meet along the way.

I regret taking these things and throwing them all away, each and every time. It is my own fault to which i find myself in the position I am today. I accept this.

But I would like it, if you could find it in your heart to send me another one of those plates filled with goodies, even tho it's taken me 30 years to see the error of my ways, I feel I'm a reformed person, and I would grab it with both hands and never let it go, the same way in which I held my first tonka truck toy. (I Still have that)

Thanks...


----------



## missalyssa

BF,
I'm 9 1/2 weeks pregnant right now. It happened because I stopped taking birth control for a month or so and couldn't schedule in an appointment. The clinic in our small town is only open on Thursdays, and I'm working a lot or camping or traveling I just didn't had time. I didn't think it would ever happen to me/us. I know. You pull out every time. I know I should have told you that I was done my perscription and asked you to wear a condom. But I didn't. I know it's all my fault. I don't want you to leave me. I'm having an abortion. I'm so sorry. I love you so much. I don't want to burden you with this but I thought you should know. You'll probably leave me, and I don't blame you. But I really do love you and I'm so so sorry.
~A.


----------



## dshalo

I can't hang out with you because whenever I just think about it, I get this nauseous feeling in the pit of my stomach


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Your a liar.
And you hate me for loving you so much, cause you know deep down you can't forget me either.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

My name is Bob said:


> Hey lord...
> 
> Thank you for giving me everything on a plate things that would have improved my life and given me the opportunity to lead a better existence, from the friends I had, the chance for a better education and the amazing people which I meet along the way.
> 
> I regret taking these things and throwing them all away, each and every time. It is my own fault to which i find myself in the position I am today. I accept this.
> 
> But I would like it, if you could find it in your heart to send me another one of those plates filled with goodies, even tho it's taken me 30 years to see the error of my ways, I feel I'm a reformed person, and I would grab it with both hands and never let it go, the same way in which I held my first tonka truck toy. (I Still have that)
> 
> Thanks...


Awwe that made my heart warm and fuzzy... I have that feeling too Bob. I hope we both get our second plate of goodies real soon.


----------



## odd_one_out

Why did I click on the thread? Why don't I learn?


----------



## hearts that kill

God, why can't I stop thinking about you? You're seven years older than me, and you dated my sister, but I just can't stop....


----------



## Kennnie

Hi


----------



## odd_one_out

Ooo wants to meet you at the lake tonight for some stargazing. We'll look at the southern constellations by guided tour of the joined hands.


----------



## mrmarc

I wish i knew you better.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I don't even know you but I think I hate you. You represent everything I despise.


----------



## Freiheit

All you do is stab me in the heart with your fake behavior. This is why I can't see you anymore.


----------



## xxdreamergirl

I miss you too.


----------



## wootmehver

Mom, when I told you I accidentally shot my brother on our hunting trip because I mistook him for a squirrel, I was lying. I did it on purpose. He was evil and deserved it.


----------



## Jessie203

Some days every calorie is a war. It's so hard being a woman these days. I'm proud of myself for recovering from an eating disorder of a year long in this day and age. Everywhere you go you see it, you are told you're fat when your BMI is normal, and then you replay the thoughts in your head. Apparently I'm a gorgeous body to many people, but what does it matter when I can't see it? I see it more these days. I work on feeling good.. but it isn't always natural. I know how annoying insecurity is to listen to and witness so I keep it together and loving myself is easier than hating myself. It's good for everyone to love myself and good for me. But like I said, some days every calorie is a war. I can't wait until this hard work burns into my head a permanent thought of calmness, beauty and acceptance. Who should have to struggle to love themself? Anyone should love themself. It is a stupid problem. We we all be ugly one day. Rotten bones and flesh. It's temporary. Your soul is what is beautiful. Maybe I did not have anyone tell me this stuff when I was young, but it's no excuse for me not to recognize this as a problem and change it. That's what adults do, take responsibility. People who love themselves are the type to be confident, positive, helpful and caring. Self hate hurts everybody. It causes pain and separations, misunderstandings and arguments. Hating yourself ruins your life because you can never get away from yourself. I will make this more of a priority so it will dissipate sooner. I won't give another person this burden to listen to. It really is not too massive a problem as I say, but it does affect my happiness and my level of happiness effects everyone. I don't want to hurt and disappoint you in anyway.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Selfish. Pretentious. Cocky.

Your own words were: ''I only take advice from myself''

And you wonder why I never text/call you...


----------



## CowboyBebop

Sorry about the drool...


----------



## hearts that kill

Well, you ditched me again. **** you. I'm so over this friendship. I'm going to stop even trying.


----------



## rawrguy

Tell me it's not true...


----------



## Devdas

Don't believe the first three ones. The fourth one will lead you to wisdom 

*coded message for a member*


----------



## Devdas

Was I talking to you? No. I wasn't. So shut your face :twisted


----------



## Godless1

...


----------



## Ballerina

Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam Liam.


----------



## MojoCrunch

This food looks like total barf but it's the greatest tasting barf I have ever eaten.


----------



## add2list

WTH is wrong with you J! You may believe you're in an open relationship with your gf, but you know K is not poly. Why would she want to be involved? What made you think asking her would do anything other than make her uncomfortable and upset? When the two of you first met, before you began dating your gf, she turned you down. She isn't interested in a monogamous relationship with you, why would she want to get involved in the scenario you proposed? 

Aargh! I thought we were going to be good friends, but I guess not. Oh, and you know how much K wants a kid...telling her you'd "give" her a kid if she took part in this...manipulative and seriously *****d up. I can't ever talk to you again.


----------



## Anna

"so... i kinda hate you for being such a dumbass. but i'm a walking disaster too, so i understand how it goes. 

dammit. sucks that we can't play together now though... we would've had way too much fun together. "

haha, it's not that i'm afraid to say that, it's just SO ****ing inappropriate that i'd NEVER.


----------



## odd_one_out

It's not time yet so she'll have to listen to him talking for a while yet.


----------



## caflme

What's causing it? Are you on schedule?


----------



## GunnyHighway

You know it's not right...but you keep going back and I can't begin to fathom why.


----------



## lazy calm

i've known you for 3 weeks, you say that you really really like me; i really hope that it's not just being polite or anything...you have to really mean it because now i have some fricken high expectations for you... and that is...kind of sad really, haha...


----------



## Dark Alchemist

(aimed at different people)

-Why are you such a ***** in the car? Get off your ****ing pedestal, mom. You think I wouldn't move out in a second if I had the resources?!

-You could at least have the decency to reply to my message, dude. 

-You're an *******, you know that?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The job is mine.


Leyhoozeyhurrrr


----------



## cafune

Awww. Is my music bothering you? I'll be sure to make it louder. Man, I am kind of furious. Screw you.


----------



## Perkins

I'm sorry I'm such a disappointment to you.


----------



## miminka

did you hang up when I telephoned you? because it only rang a couple of times and then it cut to a French answering machine mid-ring. I know you wanted me to leave you a message.. but I really wanted to talk to you.


----------



## Harpuia

I just wish you would talk to me again. I dunno what it is I said that has suddenly made you turn cold on me, I just wish we could be friends again. I'm sick of feeling betrayed... hurt...

I just wish you realized you are worth something to me. You were one of my closest friends... I don't know what happened...


----------



## Harpuia

Ok. Fine. I get it. I get all of you. I'm not one to be talking to.

I'm done. I'm just done talking to people in general. I know I'm not a guy that you want to talk to at all. I don't know what I do to repulse people. I honest to God try to be as nice a guy as I can be, because I really thought of you, especially you, as a friend.

But this message isn't for you, it's for everyone. I'm done being people's friend. Trying to hang on to my last shred of humanity hoping that it will all get better for me socially one day. Because it won't. I already deleted my facebook, now I'm deleting this account as well. I'll be what you all want me to be. I'll be the rich, greedy, son of a ***** that you all are disgusted by but want to be around. Just when you're looking for someone to give any of you a handout, don't come crying to me.

I now get it. You all only want to be my friends when I want something. Well **** you all. I'm done.


----------



## mrmarc

Please, please leave me alone. I cant do it and i think we both know why and it's really obvious.
I am sorry but i really cant do it.


----------



## Und3rground

You really need to grow up a bit. You might think that acting the way you do makes you like a big man, but it doesn't.


----------



## shadowmask

My parents may be dicks sometimes, but I'm not going to steal their ****ing jewelry just to get some money off you. ****ing scumbag piece of ****.


----------



## flykiwi

im sorry i can never look you in the eyes
and never talk to you or reply to what you send me.
but its not because im a careless person. even if i act like
i dont care.is because im trying to stay calm.
i dont think im betetr than everyone else.
i want to be your friend tho so im trying.


----------



## odd_one_out

I want another dream like that tonight.


----------



## Nyx

I have no desire to see you again. I couldn't be less attracted to you.


----------



## S.T.A.T.

Just because I am my father's son does not give him the right to use me as his slave.

he transferred his debts onto my credit cards and promised he would pay it back and in the end, I got bankrupted. He said he has the right to do so because he is my father and he created me and he can destroy me if he wants.

He wants half of my salary until the day he dies. He deserves it because he thinks he is a good father.

Well PHAWK you YOU Phawking PReeK!


----------



## Raulz0r

I wanted to tell you this face to face, but seems that I never get the chance, so I just wanna say that I really like you, and I know that you live away but I'd like a chance


----------



## BuzzAldrin

What happened to the promises we made? We promised each other that we we'd be together, that we would wait.
I believe that what we have, what we could have, is worth fighting for. Don't you think so too?
You'll always have my heart.


----------



## Iced

The engineer is a spy.


----------



## NobodysPerfect

I'm sorry I couldn't stand up to you. I'm sorry I couldn't help you. I'm sorry I'm such a tragic waste of space. And most of all, i'm sorry for apologising to you now, like I always did then. I'm sorry for blaming myself when really it's you who's the f***** up one. The truth is you're just as weak, if not weaker than me. You hurt me, to stop yourself from hurting. You are the tragic waste of space. But I won't tell you any of this because it's easier to pretend it was all my fault. 

The truth is, i'm most content tormenting myself. Yes it was you that first showed me how worthless I am, but it's me that looks in the mirror now each day telling me the very things you use to. I'm the one with the control now. I'm the one choosing to not move forward. I'm the one bullying myself now. Sometimes, I'm scared i'm really just turning into the female version of you, except i'm just victimising myself for the same kicks you got doing it to me. I understand I made you do what you did, I emphasise with why you pitied me and here I am years on still craving for you to tell me i'm worthy of existing.


----------



## uffie

Sorry im being selfish. I just really want to see you so bad as soon as possible. I guess it just felt like id do the same for you in a heart beat if I could why wouldnt you. Im sorry if it felt like i was making you choose. I want us to work. Us being apart is hurting me more than you know.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I know you felt like I wouldn't do that for you but I would. I guess it's just because I know there could be other ways. They've always been there for me and I'd like them to support us and be happy for us. But if it's the only option I wouldn't think twice about it. They're important to me but not as important as you. I need you, I need you as soon as possible.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

You're really creeping me out, will you please either dial it down or leave me alone?


----------



## NoDirectionHome

"I don't think you've ever had an original thought in your life. You married three horrible people and made my childhood worse for it. Yet, I can't ignore anymore how kind you are to the people around you, and how far you've come. You're my favorite person in our crazy *** family, and it's not even close."

To my Mom. Somewhat insulting, I guess, but 100% sincere.


----------



## Devdas

I don't know your motive, but it's annoying. Stop it.


----------



## Iced

No seriously, the engineer is a spy.


----------



## odd_one_out

Here's one to you for once. I don't know what I did or what happened, but you appear to have no idea what you mean to me.


----------



## jingybopa

That certainly supports your claim that you are the sort of person who "bends over backwards to help people." Doesn't it?


----------



## leonardess

ok, I can understand you not wanting me to have any account information. but the thing that makes that stupid is that there are only two cabinets there. the location of the keys is well known to all. you have watched me, even asked me to get into them this entire time, to carry out certain duties. 

If I was actually interested in your filthy lucre or that of anyone else, all I need is in them. However, I would rather scrub Orrin Hatch's toilet than do that. so **** you.


----------



## NoDirectionHome

To a girl I've been into lately... "Your smile has made me addicted to trying to make you laugh. I bet that kind of desperation is a turn-off, though. Too bad, because I think I'm perfect for you."


----------



## TheDaffodil

I want to replace you.


----------



## bittertaste

A:
You'll probably read this, so I should just say it to you, but I get scared. I still get upset. I'm starting to not care. I don't know if that's good or bad. I'm still bothered but I feel like I've talked it to death already and it's something I've already brought up. Besides, there's nothing either of us can do about it now.

B:
I hope your infection gets better soon. I want to visit again in August but I don't know if I can make it down there. I don't want to do that long drive again right before I have to go to school.

C:
I wish you'd tell me no once in a while. I love you and I hate rejection but sometimes I need to be stopped.

D:
I hope your stress goes away. I hope the time off you're getting will give you time to sort out your life and fix what needs to be fixed. I will always be there for you, and you have an entire family that loves you.

E:
I'm sorry I got so mad at you. I'm sorry I told you that you would never be my mother. You won't, but I know that you weren't trying. I appreciate the kindness you've shown me despite my bad behavior.

F:
I'm glad you've found a lifestyle that makes you happy. I hope you continue to improve on the things in your life that you want to improve on. I wish I could offer you some guidance, but I'm not really supposed to do that--you're supposed to do that for me.

G:
I shouldn't have called you a waste of space, but I can't stop wishing your life would fall down around you.

H:
Get a ****ing job. Fix your life. Stop complaining about a situation you voluntarily put yourself into. Move out of your parents' house and get a real degree. Stop kidding yourself. Grow up.

I:
Why do I have to drive there to visit you? I don't want to hang out in your ****ty apartment and watch you and your friends smoke pot all day. Why can't you come to me and we'll go out and actually do something?

J:
I realize we have a lot more in common than I ever thought before. You would have been a great friend in high school and I'm sorry I didn't recognize it until we got into college. You're totally fun and awesome to hang out with and I hope we get to keep being friends for a long, long time.

K:
I don't know you that well and I can't tell if you think I'm a creep or not, but I like you. You seem like a good person and I think you could be a good friend. I hope I'm right.

L:
I wish you could realize what a flake and terrible friend you are. Stop talking to me. Stop talking to me. Stop talking to me.

M:
You are a horrible person. You act kind and considerate and intelligent but you're actually kind of a *****. You say you should love people for who they are but you still have people you hate and don't want anything to do with. You say you could love anyone but that's not really true, you can only love people you think will take care of you. You just want somebody to hide behind. You don't really care if they're happy, as long as you get what you want. But everyone just tries to live for themselves, don't they? So what's wrong with being selfish? Because it's wrong. It's not the way to being a better person. It's the way to never changing, to always being cold and cruel to people just because they hurt you or even if they don't hurt you, whether they meant to or not. Grow up. Get over yourself. Stop depending on people who don't need a worthless leech like you. Live your own damn life. You keep saying you'd do anything for anyone else, you'd jump off a bridge for her, you'd turn your life around for him, you'd sell your soul to make them happy, but that's just because you can't deal with yourself. I'd punch you in the ****ing mouth if I could.


----------



## Iced

Why won't anybody believe me, the damn engineer is a spy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Iced said:


> Why won't anybody believe me, the damn engineer is a spy.


No I'm not.


----------



## tutliputli

How can you be such a shameless arrogant tool? I'm tempted to call you out on it but you'd probably love the attention.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Please just get out of my life. I know you haven't done anything to deserve this, but I can't stand you. There's nothing you can do to change it. I don't know what my mother sees in you, but her taste in men has always been highly questionable. 

There, I'm done being a *****.


----------



## Snow Bunny

To my ex-housemate:
You are easy to talk to, we get on and you talk to me when nobody else does. 
BUT.
You CONSTANTLY go on about how you're 'too nice' and you're sly, *****y and sometimes downright nasty and I don't even know if you mean to do it! You post *****y facebook statuses about people (who are on your facebook) when it's OBVIOUS who you're going on about. And you act as if butter wouldn't melt.
You are by no means 'too nice', you are unbelievably immature. Stop flattering yourself.

To my housemates of LAST year:
You are the most loveliest people I have ever met in my life. You were super cool and I was a quiet nerd who didn't fit in at all, yet you went out of your way for me all the time. You even threw me a party for my birthday even though we weren't that close. Nobody has ever done that for me before. I wish I had the confidence to tell you how wonderful I think you all are.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I get it..



It's okay : )


----------



## MindOverMood

It probably wouldn't be a great idea if I e-mailed you now after all this time, eh?


----------



## Marlon

Stop telling me that skipping meals will help you lose weight, when you drink 10 beers a day.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Well f**ck you very much!


----------



## TheDaffodil

Sometimes I miss you and wish we were still friends. But even if I got the opportunity, I would be afraid.


----------



## dominicwalli

BetaBoy90 said:


> My penis is that of average length and girth. Phew, glad I got that off my chest, of course that isn't meant literally...


hahahahahah,lmao...

wel here goes mine, U KNOW I LOVE U!!,U KNOW I AM ALWAYS ON UR SIDE WHEN UR HURT! U GODAM KNOW THAT IM THERE WHEN U NEED A SHOULDER TO CRY!!!AND U KNOW I ALWAYS DEFEND U!!,THEN WHY THE **** DONT U COME TO ME WHEN UR FINE,I DONT LIKE BEING UR DRAMA TOILET!!BUT I DO IT CAUSE I FEEL TIS THE ONLY WAY TO B NEAR U!!U HAVE SCREWED MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devdas

No need to get so excited. I'm still alive and back in the game


----------



## au Lait

You know what? You're an *******. You kept those photos of me posted on your journal even after I told you that they were embarrassing to me and asked you to take them down. So you finally took them down and I finally caved and added you back on facebook. Then what do I find, the second after I add you? You swiped more of my photos and posted them on your crappy journal. What the hell kind of person takes someone's photos off of FB and posts them elsewhere on the internet? The fact that you don't understand how creepy that is literally boggles my mind. What the actual **** is the matter with you? 

Anyway, consider yourself de-friended, jerkface.


----------



## SPC

there was a time in my life where your approval was one of the things i coveted the most. you let yourself down and you let me down as well. but despite what you did im always going to remember you as my first real professional role model and i will always have your back regardless of what happens. maybe one day you will learn to rely on me at the same level that i relied to you when i was new, lost, and alone.


----------



## 40tree

.


----------



## kilgoretrout

"You're annoying. Stop calling."


----------



## Perkins

It upsets me the utter indifference you display after what's happened between you and I. My suspicions were right, it seems. You never cared about the state of my well being or the state of our relationship.


----------



## AK32

I love you.


----------



## Jessie203

I think it would be really really funny to smack your *** and have a good ol' gay time smacking *** playing tag and giggling... LOL


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

When you go off to college, you're going to meet someone else and forget about me entirely. I'll still be here moping around, playing video games, and trying my hardest to find a job so that I can afford to come visit you, but the chances of that happening are slim to none.

You should make this easier on the both of us and go ahead and break up with me. Sure I'll be alone without you but it won't be the first time.

Also, we don't love each other. We just say that because it makes us feel better. I know what love is. I loved my fiancé of three years before she left me, and you're merely my rebound. To be honest, even though it's been 4 months since I've broken up with my ex, I still have feelings for her even though she's happy with her perfect new boyfriend, and perfect job, and perfect group of friends.

Where was I. Oh yeah, please get it over with and just break up with me. I am easily replaceable. And don't worry about me! I'll be fine alone. I'll meet someone else online at some point and hopefully she'll be the one. Since I met my ex-fiancé on teenspot and you on stickam, maybe I should start choosing different sites for my romantic life since they've both failed me. The love of my life is probably just waiting for me on page 5 of the personals ads on Craigslist.


----------



## millenniumman75

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Wow! lol What make is it?


2006 Mustang. :stu I like my car the way it is :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

ViLLiO said:


> When you go off to college, you're going to meet someone else and forget about me entirely. I'll still be here moping around, playing video games, and trying my hardest to find a job so that I can afford to come visit you, but the chances of that happening are slim to none.
> 
> You should make this easier on the both of us and go ahead and break up with me. Sure I'll be alone without you but it won't be the first time.
> 
> Also, we don't love each other. We just say that because it makes us feel better. I know what love is. I loved my fiancé of three years before she left me, and you're merely my rebound. To be honest, even though it's been 4 months since I've broken up with my ex, I still have feelings for her even though she's happy with her perfect new boyfriend, and perfect job, and perfect group of friends.
> 
> Where was I. Oh yeah, please get it over with and just break up with me. I am easily replaceable. And don't worry about me! I'll be fine alone. I'll meet someone else online at some point and hopefully she'll be the one. Since I met my ex-fiancé on teenspot and you on stickam, maybe I should start choosing different sites for my romantic life since they've both failed me. The love of my life is probably just waiting for me on page 5 of the personals ads on Craigslist.


How you think determines how you feel. You need to build yourself up, not tear yourself down .


----------



## JAkDy

I think you would rather I wasn't around and sometimes I want to cry cause of this suspicion.


I have AvPD problems and apparently Dysthymia now if my therapist is to be believed, unfortunately my only way of not experiencing those symptoms is to be included in all the stuff we all do together (the group). It is so unreasonable (hence why im afraid to say it) but I wish you would just do it anyway like I was your best choice........ cause you all are my best choice.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

au Lait said:


> You know what? You're an *******. You kept those photos of me posted on your journal even after I told you that they were embarrassing to me and asked you to take them down. So you finally took them down and I finally caved and added you back on facebook. Then what do I find, the second after I add you? You swiped more of my photos and posted them on your crappy journal. What the hell kind of person takes someone's photos off of FB and posts them elsewhere on the internet? The fact that you don't understand how creepy that is literally boggles my mind. What the actual **** is the matter with you?
> 
> Anyway, consider yourself de-friended, jerkface.


Look at it this way, maybe he thought you were so hot that he...err.

Wanted other people to know his undying love for you?


----------



## LostPancake

Thank you...........


----------



## mastershake

I rubbed my genitals between the bread from your sandwich.


----------



## carefree

Person one: I miss you

Person two: HUG ME!


----------



## caflme

Just got woke up by the cat... I can be there in 45 mins... why were you up so early?


----------



## Und3rground

You are an arrogant, manipulative, possessive, immature, know-it-all bully and I find that I cannot tolerate you any more. The sad thing is that I used to wonder what you were like, now I have found out, I'm not impressed at all. I wish you would change your ways, and go back to being the person you were before, you weren't perfect but at least I could tolerate you!

The main reason that I don't reply to your text messages, is that I ignore them. You are such an awkward person to talk to, and I'm not going to engage in a text battle with you because you always seem to think that you are right and I can't stand people like that.

I've lost all respect for you now, I hope you change someday.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## josh23

I think I love you. I wish we lived closer. You're the most beautiful girl I have ever seen.


----------



## seriouskid

They will not care, they change nothing.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I just want some love goddamn it. A hug? A good hug that doesn't feel like I'm a burden? Please?


----------



## Lasair

what the **** are you playing at


----------



## mrmarc

Kind of miss you but i understand now..i think.


----------



## josh23

TheDaffodil said:


> I just want some love goddamn it. A hug? A good hug that doesn't feel like I'm a burden? Please?


:squeeze


----------



## kaykay609

You've changed but so have I. It's best to go our seperate ways, even though I know I'll never make it without you. I was barely holding up when I was with you, how the hell am I gonna get through this on my own? Truth is you never knew me like I knew you. And then you'll come back to me and find that I'm not the person you loved anymore. It bothers me most that I'm never gonna get a decent goodbye. 'Cause you'll never admit how much I meant to you anyway. You're just gonna stand there as I walk away. You won't try to stop me. I'll ask you to please never forget me. You won't say a word and look away. And you'll forget that I asked you not to forget me. So here's a goodbye you're never gonna read anyway. I love you. You were everything. All I ever wanted, all I ever needed. But it never coulda been something. Please make sure you're happy. I'll never forget you. I'll carry you with me in my heart 'till the day that I die and you'll be the last thing I think about when I leave this world. You're the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in this world. You're one in a billion. Don't ever forget that.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I'm not afraid, I just like posting things here.. 

The day I stop loving you will be the same day hell freezes over, the sun burns out and every star falls from the sky. 
To put it simply, that's never going to happen.


----------



## insight girl

F**k, f**k, f**k, I miss you... But you were just a fantasy... I know that... sigh... :blank


----------



## TheDaffodil

josh23 said:


> :squeeze


Well thank you.


----------



## anonymid

I wish I could still feel connected to you somehow. I hate this. :rain


----------



## JAkDy

I'm not going to VM about why there's no reply PM this time cause I think that you're too nice to admit you don't have the time to PM me anymore (even though you clearly spend hours on this website). Also you've said that irl occasions you struggle to deal with this rejection thing properly with others too. So I'm not hateful or angry, little sad perhaps but it's fine. 

Have a good one


----------



## tfsdeth

"i love you"


----------



## FairleighCalm

i want to quit my cushy government job and study music art and work on business projects.


----------



## kaykay609

I admit it. I'm a creep and a weirdo. I'm selfish, selfcentered, attention seeking. I'm damaged and broken. I'm too ****ed up and you can't fix me. I'm a hopeless case that can't be saved. So go ahead and leave me behind to rot. Run away as fast as you can 'cause we both know I'm only gonna hurt you later. It's inevitable. 'Cause I'm afraid to be happy so I'll do anything I can to make you run the other direction, screaming, never looking back. I'll do anything I can to make sure I'll never come out of the safety of the hole I dug.


----------



## tutliputli

1. I'm always there for you but you're not for me. I can tell you don't like or care about me as much as your other friends. 

2. Please don't patronise me, I know what I'm doing. Quietness doesn't equal incompetence.


----------



## lonely metalhead

tutliputli said:


> 1. I'm always there for you but you're not for me. I can tell you don't like or care about me as much as your other friends.
> 
> 2. Please don't patronise me, I know what I'm doing. Quietness doesn't equal incompetence.


God damn Tutliputli I also feel that way tho I tell the people and they never understand haha


----------



## JanaNanner

Please just tell me the truth. I will know it eventually, so stop wasting our time.


----------



## miminka

josh23 said:


> I think I love you. I wish we lived closer. You're the most beautiful girl I have ever seen.


Wow.. I don't know what to say.. if only I had known you felt that way about me.. :?


----------



## josh23

AudreyHepburn said:


> Wow.. I don't know what to say.. if only I had known you felt that way about me.. :?


Haha :b Well, you are Audrey Hepburn


----------



## layitontheline

I wish I could forget you.


----------



## Perkins

layitontheline said:


> I wish I could forget you.


I can relate.


----------



## hearts that kill

This is killing me. I think about you each night. I know that I shouldn't, it feels so wrong, but, I can't help it. Almost every thought of mine is consumed by you, every time I go out I hope to bump into you. You're driving me insane. I don't care if you have a girlfriend. I don't care if you're a few years older than me. I don't care about any of it, I just want you...even though you'll never know.


----------



## Annie K

I want to tell you how much this is hurting me, but I'm not sure that you would even care.


----------



## cmed

Yes, I see you too. I'm sorry I haven't talked to you yet. I have no idea how to approach you. If I catch you looking at me again, I'm going to smile at you


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

You're the most beautiful girl I've ever seen.....and yet you're such a b*tch.


----------



## fingertips

you're my favourite poster because not only do i agree with you on nearly everything, you're actually respectful to those you don't agree with. i wish i could be more like you.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm doing my best to stay away from your posts and tumblr, because nothing but sadness will come from looking at them. Sure is hard though, you play a mean flute.


----------



## miminka

so... you're.. pretty much as unbearable as everyone else I've ever met in my life..


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I still dream about you almost every night. Yeah, in that way.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hey, long time no see? It's been what, 10 years? Let's make that double or nothing.


----------



## glitterbaby

I'd say:

"Don't worry about feeling awkward, Im shy too..ok so my hands dont shake like yours do but believe me my heart beats so fast when I see you. I enjoyed kissing you and Im glad you liked it too. Im sorry that I've never actually said what I think of you and I know that's all it takes to reassure you but I've had sh*t in the past that's made me scared of men. You're the first man I've ever been able to trust...and that scares me because we haven't known each other that long..and yet you make me feel so comfortable. Im scared of falling for you because I dont want to get hurt and I get so frustrated that I cant just pick up the phone and call you...I dont know what's stopping me but I dont want to push you away, really I dont. I just want you to hold me like you did last time and you have no idea how special you make me feel."


----------



## FairleighCalm

you're much younger than i realized.


----------



## noitulover

for two different person 

1. Even after all those years I still think about you everyday. I hope I cross your mind sometimes. 

2. I'm sorry I didn't talk to you. I really wanted to but the truth is you intimidate me so much that I literary can't talk. I guess I missed my chance.


----------



## Perkins

I _*hate *_your guts. I also hate you even more for what you are doing to my mother.


----------



## Vip3r

I didn't say that, just so you know.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I will always want a chance to say goodbye and to tell you that I love you. It feels nice just saying those words here.


----------



## feels

If I were your child, I would have cut off all contact with you years ago. You're not worth his, or anyone else's, time. You're a terrible father and one of the most unpleasant people I've ever met. Your neighbors got to see who you really are, and I hope everyone else can see it too.


----------



## millenniumman75

Apple slices AND 50% less French Fries in the New Happy Meal. What will they think of next?!


----------



## Wallace

I really admire you, and I wish I was more like you. I don't know how to thank you for helping me out buddy... without you, the anxiety and the fear would have taken over my life. Thank you.


----------



## jimity

Dear Melissa,

The reason I didn't come over to you back in grade 6 was because I was very shy of you. I mean, just seeing you there walking around in your little school dress and wearing those FRIGGIN' HOT KNEE HIGH SCHOOL SOCKS made me weak at the knees and inspired forbidden schoolboy fantasies in me. I was so hot and horny for you but how could I come over to you Melissa? How? I was way too shy and wouldn't even had of known what to say to you. I'd probably have wet my pants if I did. And even if I did how could I do things like gently squeeze your hands... take and hold you closely to me..... gaze deeply into your eyes.... touch your beautiful face.... run my hands through your long black hair. How? I'd have been too ashamed and embarrassed to.


----------



## diamondheart89

:wtf


----------



## Emanresu

Your SAD will never get better if you never leave the pity party. The world is not going to change for you, you've wasted how much time being down on your life so far, and with your attitude you're going to waste much much more.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

We could be good...we could be great together.


----------



## odd_one_out

Say it to their faces mofos.


----------



## hearts that kill

I really wish you would get help...


----------



## awkwardface

You shouldn't have birthed me.


----------



## JGreenwood

Stop using me and get out!


----------



## complex

If this is going to work you have to TRY HARDER...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You know, for a change, i wish i had something nice and positive to tell you. But you know how it is. ****ty life and all.


----------



## leonardess

you're a pretty good friend, and I even have some affection for you, but really, I spend my time with you doing the things you want to do. I suggest doing this one thing that I'd like to do, that's close, I offer to drive us there, and it's relatively cheap and wouldn't take much investment in time doing the thing itself, or in traveling time. and yet, you kind of crap all over it and suggest something else that would be way more expensive and take from morning to night. So, I have decided I will come home earlier than we had talked about. I would still like to spend time with you, but it won't be as much as it used to be. 

sigh. was it ever thus.


----------



## MojoCrunch

GOD DAMMIT I just deleted what I was going to say.

Oh yeah, to someone else very special:
Seriously, f*** your hostile little @$$. I'm tired of it. Quit taking out your little tantrums and rampages out on me and everyone else. Don't know what the hell your problem is. GET HELP. I'm getting closer and closer to actually telling you this and when I do it will feel victorious. It's wonderful to see bullies back the f*** off. Seriously f*** off. Anyway, you seem to have a great talent of making yourself look like the @$$hole you are. You're not doing anyone any favors and you're just earning yourself a trophy for being the biggest c*ntrag and most negative person about the place.

Sorry Mr.Tough-Guy but you are just a little b****. You act like one, so you might as well be stamped as one which should be okay with you.


----------



## Losteagle

You will always be my *Sunshine*....and I will always be here for you...


----------



## FairleighCalm

I believe guacamole holds the key forward...for you...for me...for everyone.


----------



## Aphexfan

You better be coming back soon! :twak


----------



## TheDaffodil

I want to get to know you more.

If you're going to continue being an alcoholic, you could at least stay home.

You've been incredibly selfish and as much as I want to support you you are making it difficult to like you enough to do that right now. _That _is why I've been cranky towards you, not the headache.


----------



## FairleighCalm

oh. i see i accidentally sent you the same email three times. that is fat fingering at its finest. sorry.


----------



## Losteagle

Goodbye... never meant to hurt you in anyway.. I'm so sorry for everything.. and wish you all the best..

Thank you for 2 great months of happiness you gave me..


----------



## feels

I apologize for not answering your calls. I do want to see you again, but it has been so long. I'm not sure how to act around you. I hope you've changed. I hope you can see that I've changed too.


----------



## Tu Cielo

I wish you could see how I don't deserve you. You should be with someone more on your level; someone who could make you happy. I don't know what you see in me or why you like me so much. You deserve so much better. I hope that you will see that one day.


----------



## AussiePea

Tu Cielo said:


> I wish you could see how I don't deserve you. You should be with someone more on your level; someone who could make you happy. I don't know what you see in me or why you like me so much. You deserve so much better. I hope that you will see that one day.


And I hope you see that you are not inferior to anyone else. Don't put him on a pedestal, you will never get anywhere if you believe you are never good enough. He likes you for a reason.


----------



## Hadron92

quit calling me, woman! can't you get a hint?


----------



## estse

I'm feeling a little lost without you, but that may be an understatement.


----------



## Jessie203

You are both quite a good example of what a fat hobbit looks like. Match made in heaven.. shire love?


----------



## Jessie203

Hadron said:


> quit calling me, woman! can't you get a hint?


lmao you made my day reading this hahaha


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I wish I could change things, you know I do. 
All of that is in the past but I'd take it back if I could. I'd trade it all just to hold you for a second. 
I don't think you'll ever understand how important you are to me. You're all that matters.


----------



## Haslin

jhanniffy said:


> I would really like if you just told me to go off, that why I'd leave you alone and have it clear in my head that you don't want to hang out anymore instead of me making a fool of myself over and over - It's not your fault I am so down but the way you treat me doesn't help - I love you and always will but can't take being ignored like this!


Hmm...same here, from a male though.


----------



## cmed

Quit grunting excessively and screaming like an ape after every rep. You're benching 185 on a friggin' _smith machine_. I know you think you're the man because you've been lifting for an entire 3 weeks now, but nobody (other than your grandmother, maybe) is impressed.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Dear fellow co workers in the stall next to me grunting and strrrugling to drop a deuce...DRINK SOME WATER FOR GODS SAKE! (Its natures lubricant)


----------



## ratbag

You go through great lengths to make sure everything is about you.


----------



## MojoCrunch

For you special buddy boy, after practically falling after your hostile cowardly freak out over something you feel the need to drag on and on and on...(seriously f*** off and leave me alone):


----------



## Losm

Although we haven't spoken properly in quite a while, your opinion still means a lot to me. I've never been one to have major regrets in life but I still can't get this out of my head. Maybe I'm just being stupid, but the way we are now just doesn't feel right to me. Perhaps I need to get over it, just like you have. I hate seeing things that remind me of you because it makes me so sad about how things turned out.

Sounds like I'm talking about a boyfriend, but sometimes losing a friend is even worse.


----------



## artandis

I'm actually glad you're gone and I don't miss you anymore.


----------



## flykiwi

i dont know why you dislike me.
okay maybe i do. but i wont agree with it.
im a good, kind, smart, hard working person who deserves respect too.
you dont know me very well, or maybe your just stressed out,
but if you dont like something im doing id appreciate it if you
would tell me instead of ignoring me or avoiding me. i work with you.
its very awkward.
im trying to look you in the eyes and not be afraid.
but maybe its because i think you have judgemental eyes.
despite how polite and kind you act. you give off the passive
agressive vibe and it makes me wilt. im sorry.
you freak me out. >_> im trying to be a normal human being around you
but it doesnt help when you go out of your way to avoid me..
especially when i need help with something and you as a manager have to help me.
why do you hate me?


----------



## Losm

gregoryonline said:


> :squeeze I now how that feels


:squeezethanks  It's not very nice, but that's life I guess! :b


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I know we haven't talked as much but you do cross my mind from time to time... I wonder what you're up to and how you're doing lately... I'm so happy to still be in touch with you more than a year later... I'll try my best to see you again someday... I really miss your warm hugs! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## TheDaffodil

If you decide to ask me out, I'll say yes...just saying. I'd ask you out...but I don't wanna embarrass myself. I don't know if I'm misinterpreting things. And you know how other women are...anything you do means you like me. :no Not helpful.

Yeah, that's right. You weren't helpful! I think you just got me to believe a delusion I was pushing away pretty successfully beforehand. Now look what you did...he's not asking me out! He doesn't like me! Why'd you even let me go there!


----------



## leonardess

Riding a bike and undergoing circumcision are a tricky combination. There's definitely a critical sequence that has to be observed, like taking certain allergy medications and operating heavy machinery. Screaming at the top of your lungs is a bad sign.


----------



## thewall

i hate you


----------



## awkwardpenguin

I don't really like talking to you and your grammar errors really bother me.


----------



## Metal Man

You broke me. I fixed myself. Now it's time to break you.

Too bad I could never say it.


----------



## Aphexfan

Im sorry if Ive been ignoring you lately..I honestly just dont know what to say anymore to you :stu


----------



## hearts that kill

I'm sorry I'm so awkward.


----------



## jimity

What do you want me to do to help your SA?!?! Stop going on an on about you goddamm victim status and do something to help yourself!!!! 

You think you had a hard life because you got bullied at school or overprotected?!?!

Overprotected?... at least you weren't sent into a foster home where you were sexually abused, or outright rejected by yor parents or had a drunk around who beat you everyday for no reason and raped you, you little snot ball complainer.

You think being bullied at school constitutes a hard life... ooooooh, I was bullied! How unfair.... I say get over it! What about people in Africa who suffer hunger and starvation. How about people who live in war torn countries and people who've had their whole family killed or your mum or dad murdered or people living on the street who got no food? You don't even know what a hard life even is and lucky for you, you got sas to vent off your measly little frustrations. All you want to do is come to sas and complain about this and that and how the way you walk is weird or how people will think this or that about you. We know you're too shy but what do you want me to do about it. Feel sorry for you, listen to the story of your life, identify and emphasize with you, over protection and guidance? Go pay a therapist for that.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You're something special, just thought you should know.


----------



## Jemma

I still believe in us. Do you?


----------



## Bbpuff

I might be over thinking this, but honestly, I don't know how I should feel..


----------



## Nevermind0

Wheres the cutest GIRL thread?

EDIT: Found it.....locked, not surprised at all.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am going to hate my temporary schedule shift. My SA will be on alert. :afr


----------



## EagerMinnow84

You expect people to do things for you and help you, but you can't help your cousin? Why did I have to hear about it from our aunt who lives 6 hours away? You couldn't pick up the phone or email me I tell me about this job? Are you that self absorbed in your own alcohol soaked existence to care? Now you expect my mom and I to tell you and your boyfriend when an apartment opens up in this building. Seriously? Never. There are plenty of apartments in this ****ing city. They say networking is important in getting a job, but when your only chance at networking is a selfish *****, then I guess I am out of luck.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Oh, don't mind me. I'm an idiot. D:


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Please don't ask me if you can bring him along. I feel really awkward when the three of us are together.


----------



## MindOverMood

Nevermind0 said:


> Wheres the cutest GIRL thread?
> 
> EDIT: Found it.....locked, not surprised at all.


It definitely needs to reopened.


----------



## uffie

i understand what you said, but I still feel inferior. That hurts me so much. You tell me all these things then act completely opposite.


----------



## Kennnie

thewall said:


> i hate you


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I know it hurts you, I can't stand knowing that I hurt you. I just want you to understand how hard it is for me when I feel the way I do. I'm so scared that I'm going to lose you, every new thing I do gives you another chance to reject me. I'm scared I don't measure up to everyone else, I'm scared you'll dislike me as much as I do. 
I mean everything I tell you, I am different person to who I was back then. I love you.


----------



## kaykay609

My whole world surrounds you.

- And I'm very sorry if I sound like a scary stalker.


----------



## prudence

You're not good enough. Isn't this how it always ends? When we met you were the only one who I wanted close to me… I miss those days. Now when I hear you all that runs through my head is "I could do so much better". I'm sorry my ATH M50's, I've found another who completely blows all your terrible lows away.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to get up early....and I _really_ don't like it!


----------



## bsd3355

If you read this you will die.


----------



## skygazer

why lock the cute girl thread :blank  :no


----------



## MindOverMood

bwidger85 said:


> If you read this you will die.


S***!:blank


skygazer said:


> why lock the cute girl thread :blank  :no


I demand it to be unlocked


----------



## Ballerina

To: Australian singer-songwriter Vanessa Amorosi
RE: New single "Gossip" 
Shut up. Shut up. Shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Can I choose the radio station today.. this music sends me to sleep


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bwidger85 said:


> If you read this you will die.


I read it 9 or 10 times to make sure.


----------



## Ironpain

Dear Grandma, you seem to be constantly searching for that little boy I use to be, you sit up night and day worrying about my life about my future, I have lived half my life with guilt because I am not living the life you always said to everyone you knew I would live one day, because I feel like I am a burden on your life. 

I have lived my life with guilt because I feel like I ruined any chance of you having your own independent life, I can't change the past but I feel like I lost your love along the way and the happy times we shared, we are so distant you and I, we use to be so close and loved each other when I was a little boy but that was in another life time. 

The relationship we once had lingers in my heart, you have no idea how deeply it hurts me that we will never be that close again, I was once the little boy who you were so proud of, you always told people what a handsome, intelligent, hardworking, respectful, loving grandson I was and how I was going to make something of my life and go far and become someone. 

I have failed you, I tried living up to your legacy I tried so hard. I see your love and praise for your other grandchildren for your great grandchildren and children with the rare exception of my mom who feels like she doesn't fit in with the rest of your children. I have never stopped loving you but I can never hope to get back what we once had, it all fell apart when I was in high school the differences in thinking, I never met your life expectations, I also felt you were putting me down, I was never good enough. 

I don't want you to die and then realize that we never mended the fences that so kept us apart.  You will always be my grandmother and I will always love you no matter how mad I may get with you over the way you control my life or call me out for my mistakes all the time, I will always love you that will never change, I feel like a disappointment an unwanted need in your life.


----------



## tutliputli

I really wish you were more interested in me. :sigh


----------



## MojoCrunch

Sorry dude, but I just can't ever keep up with you. :lol Still like your ideas though. I need to get outta here.


----------



## RetroDoll

you should volunteer for castration.


----------



## RetroDoll

here we go again. what do u care? wasn't directed at you, why don't you post 'something you wanted to say' like the thread title says? :roll


----------



## Squirrelevant

You shouldn't worry, the worst-case scenario really isn't that bad.


----------



## odd_one_out

Where the heck you disappeared to? Are you ill?


----------



## fatelogic

your breath smells like road kill.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I want to hug you...a lot...for dirty reasons...yes, I've changed since high school haha.


----------



## caflme

No internet at work ... all day... it drove me batty. My hand was wrapped all day and feels better... but the numbness and tingling feeling in my shoulder and upper arm persist. Did not mean to vanish... but enormous amounts of stuff to do and was flat out exhausted and headache ensued so I slept after work before errands and chores - did not get home till about 45 mins ago...


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Sometimes I miss being your snugglebunny :cry


----------



## au Lait

I don't think I could be anymore annoyed by you than I am right now at this very moment.


----------



## leonardess

criticize my toilet paper usage, will you? so I like to wrap. big fat uriney deal. okay, fine. here's what I'm going to do: 

I will wait until you go on one of your big fat bike rides. while you're gone, I will take a 12 roll pack and festoon it all over the house, inside and out, like GOP bunting. I mean everything will be covered - every tree, shrub, lawn ornament, everything. Then, I'll take big wads of it and bunch them up in my hand and soak them (with water) then put them in the freezer for a few hours, then just before you get back, I'll put them all over the path to the door so you trip on the lumps. then I will open the door dressed in my best toilet paper frock and yell something like wipe em if you got em.


----------



## hellofromthegutter

lmao^


----------



## shadowmask

Yeah...I'm not really interested in being anything more than friends, if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## layitontheline

i don't know if you want to be my friend or just sleep with me. it makes me feel dirty and lonely.


----------



## odd_one_out

Don't worry. The only things that made me lose sleep were the hospital sociopaths.


----------



## noyadefleur

Go ahead and ignore us, that's fine. I thought we were supposed to be best friends, but clearly he means more to you than we do.


----------



## layitontheline

So you two are dating again... great. I won't ask what happened to the other guy who you were apparently in love with a week ago.


----------



## odd_one_out

Nice focusing straight on looks bro. Well done. L.


----------



## Tangerine

Everything about you disgusts me. The way you breathe disgusts me, the way you put your mug down disgusts me, the way you slam the door disgusts me. Everything. Don't call me. Don't visit me. I wish you were dead.


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> criticize my toilet paper usage, will you? so I like to wrap. big fat uriney deal. okay, fine. here's what I'm going to do:
> 
> I will wait until you go on one of your big fat bike rides. while you're gone, I will take a 12 roll pack and festoon it all over the house, inside and out, like GOP bunting. I mean everything will be covered - every tree, shrub, lawn ornament, everything. Then, I'll take big wads of it and bunch them up in my hand and soak them (with water) then put them in the freezer for a few hours, then just before you get back, I'll put them all over the path to the door so you trip on the lumps. then I will open the door dressed in my best toilet paper frock and yell something like wipe em if you got em.


^do it, do it, do it.... wish I were there to help. Wow, I thought my dad was nanal (;o) lol... he used to tell us we were allowed 4 sheets (squares) for each "job". He once even tried numbering the sheets and wanted to invent numbered tp... what a nut job. What ever happened to colored tp... used to be so fun... and actually pretty when you t.p.ed someone's yard.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Omg, we hate you _ssoooooooo _much. :roll
Actually, no one cares as much as you apparently want us to.


----------



## pita

In future, dear family member, kindly give me a deadline for whatever thing you seem to think I should edit for free, or at least convey at least _some_ sense of urgency when you pass along said document. Leaving multiple passive-aggressive voicemails on my cell phone while I am at work (and here is a thought: try calling my work number when I'm, you know, at work) is not useful or welcome.

Too bad passive aggression seems to run in the family.


----------



## noyadefleur

You don't know when to stop do you? *I'm not interested.*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You're on my mind.


----------



## layitontheline

Your posts are hilarious dude. I don't know if anyone else thinks so because most people here are, well nevermind, but I'm a fan. Maybe we just have Alberta humour.


----------



## odd_one_out

Did I irritate you enough yet? Did I, did I?


----------



## Losteagle

We were both wrong and I'm always here for you... and hate is too strong a word but no I don't hate you...never can..


----------



## River In The Mountain

I want to make you feel better,show you how amazing you really are, hug you, thank you, and tell you I am always here, no matter what,and that I will never abandon you or intentionally hurt you. But I can't because I'm an emotional coward and everything I say comes out wrong. I have a heart, and I feel it all, even though I never/can't show it.


----------



## miminka

Since you left I've gone through these phases; the memory of you triggered by something- and I begin to miss you again. My latent desire to be with you manifests itself in my dreams also.. absence does strange things to your perception of another. I'm not sure how I'll feel about you when you return, and we see each other; hopefully soon. I'm even less sure of how you will feel about me. I had this strange, pervasive thought- you came back from Europe too sophisticated and cultured for me. Or your memory of me was tainted by our separation. You no longer wish to see me. 

I have a bit more confidence in myself, now. That I am worthy of you. Though in myself I still can't see what you would be attracted to. It's a strange paradox. Soon you will be back. And I will find out how you feel about me; whether our relationship will continue.. whether it will progress or regress. Whether I will regress.

Through all this uncertainty; I know one thing. You make me very happy. I love being around you, even the memory of you makes me happy.. and when I imagine your precense. I am surrounded by so much I know you would appreciate, and I want to share it with you. I don't know if you feel this way also. I can only hope you do. If you don't, I will be sad, but I will understand. I will continue waiting.. surpressing my loneliness.


----------



## Nyx

I don't think we have anything in common, but please ask me out.


----------



## layitontheline

You're welcome for the picture comment. Maybe your pictures always get overlooked because you can't be bothered to acknowledge comments/compliments when they are given. I know I won't bother commenting on it again.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Stop putting the damn mini eclairs in the freezer. They taste like **** frozen.


----------



## BrokenStars

layitontheline said:


> So you two are dating again... great. I won't ask what happened to the other guy who you were apparently in love with a week ago.


This. :get


----------



## Aphexfan

Im pretty sure its better if I just dissappear for awhile :?


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> Im pretty sure its better if I just dissappear for awhile :?


Nooooo!!! I don't want you to disappear!!! :cry


----------



## au Lait

Aphexfan said:


> Im pretty sure its better if I just dissappear for awhile :?


I've been feeling like this too lately. =(


----------



## Onomatopoeia

au Lait said:


> I've been feeling like this too lately. =(


I third that motion


----------



## leonardess

odd_one_out said:


> Did I irritate you enough yet? Did I, did I?


*poke* does this bother you? *poke* *poke* does it? *poke*


----------



## leonardess

caflme said:


> ^do it, do it, do it.... wish I were there to help. Wow, I thought my dad was nanal (;o) lol... he used to tell us we were allowed 4 sheets (squares) for each "job". He once even tried numbering the sheets and wanted to invent numbered tp... what a nut job. What ever happened to colored tp... used to be so fun... and actually pretty when you t.p.ed someone's yard.


funny, I was just wondering about colored TP myself a few days ago. it's non existent now. I figured it had something to do with the environment - colored inks and all that, although I would think that if it's going on one's bot, whatever they use to dye the stuff would have to be pretty harmless. I have to admit though, I was never crazy about pastel colors.


----------



## Podee

Ahh good thread, hope everyone has or is going to tell that someone exactly what they want to. I want to tell someone this...
I'm not normal and I have these problems that make some things really hard for me, but I pretend I'm normal and try my best. I just don't want you to think of me in relation to my problem even though I know you're not going to judge me, I'll still feel that way. I don't want to be a problem for you, but then I do want to be more open...so I guess that's why it's just so hard to tell you this.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I want to know what you're thinking, let me inside your brain!


----------



## odd_one_out

leonardess said:


> *poke* does this bother you? *poke* *poke* does it? *poke*


Just tickles.


----------



## Losteagle

Looking forward to seeing you soon, I can't wait.....


----------



## Aphexfan

> _I've been feeling like this too lately. =(_
> 
> _I third that motion  _




_ :squeeze :squeeze_


----------



## Losteagle

I hope you enjoy the gifts I sent you....


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I miss you. It has been 4-ish years and I don't think me missing you will ever go away. 

Stupid death.


----------



## prudence

Hey!


----------



## Micronian

I want to go out with you, but I don't want to live in this city, and if we develop any feelings, it will be short term, but I still don't want to tell you that I want to leave town.


----------



## anonymid

I had a dream about you last night. I miss you. :rain


----------



## GunnyHighway

Sorry...


----------



## millenniumman75

I just lazied myself out of a trip to my beach. I think I will go get a newspaper.


----------



## VaticanWarlock

F%^$ for expecting me to just graduate in two years. You pushed me so hard to go to school, and I finally find the right one, and I get a little ahead of myself. And you push me back down to the ground. Well, mom and dad, this is where we part ways and I forge my own destiny. I'm 22, its about time I showed a little backbone in my life. Being home for the last 2 years made me realize something. I've matured, and lost 20 lbs by myself. 

And not once did you help me. Not ****ing once. I did it by myself, and you constantly say I need your guy's help. Not anymore. This is where the apple falls from the tree, and keeps rolling.

Mom and Dad, I love ya to death, but if I settle for this mediocore lifestyle you've put out before me, I won't have any fulfillment. Suicide would be a preferable option then settling for the jobs you've tried to make me do.

This is where I go my own way. I'm gonna have the dorming experience, I want to have that brotherhood that all my friends at college had while going Greek. Your not stopping me. I'm going solo. Peace parents, you taught me alot, but you can't keep me down.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Stop being so sensitive!


----------



## laura024

I find myself avoiding you already.


----------



## coeur_brise

Dear friend, if you ever need a half-competent person to talk to then I'm here. The year may be crap. Like utter complete crap, like you've just been flushed down the toilet (hopefully it's not like that), like it's never gonna end, but I know you'll end up the better person for it. People may slander you, spit in your face, call you names you've been called before but try to be patient... or try to be sane. Stick in there. It will go on, but don't be bitter, it'll be for the better.


----------



## determination

#1 
I like you

#2 
I don't think we should be friends any more (yeah weird for someone with social anxiety to want to say that to someone right)


----------



## SuperSky

I lied, ok?! They did have a proper meeting thing, but I only heard about it a few hours before it was going to be on, because reading emails makes me nervous. It wasn't sufficient time to change my own plans, let alone my boyfriend's plans, and so I said I wasn't going to go. Then they had another one but I didn't want to go to that because I'd already missed the first one and you can hardly go to the second one after not having shown interest in the first. But I went to the informal thing because I did want to, and would've liked the first meeting if it hadn't meant changing all my plans. The informal thing was informal, because they'd already had the formal ones which I'd missed. I couldn't tell you about missing the other ones because you'd have been all "BUT WHY DIDN'T YOU GO TO IT YOU WASTE ALL YOUR OPPORTUNITIES BLAHBLAHBLAH****FACE" So please stop going on and on about how the thing I told you about was inadequately organised.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Please come back, I need you.


----------



## prudence

Hey again!


----------



## fatelogic

You are capable to shine brighter than the brightest start, yet, you feel like you can't, which gets me mad really. I hate you for that. Though I cannot really find myself to erase you from my life. 

I hope you can find a way to better yourself, or me find a better way to make you change your mind and mine for the better... disregarding my issues nonetheless.I still have your back no matter what though... i will kill for you too. it is all love speaking, if you don't love me, that is fine. you will regret it when i am gone though, but what good that does give you?


----------



## odd_one_out

It was a massive overload combined with some anxiety attack. This resulted in shutdown. Weird to read you thinking we were so connected or something. Couldn't have been further from the reality. I'm on the verge of it today. It wasn't just what you did but what she did too, simultaneously, which I won't go into. I don't have much strength to communicate and am concerned if it happens again with you any time soon that'll be it. Like with the workouts the other month.


----------



## caflme

^I hope today is better... peaceful and calm... I'll be gone all day... and won't be around tonight...


----------



## melissa75

I wish a certain thread would just go away.


----------



## MojoCrunch

melissa75 said:


> I wish a certain thread would just go away.


Make that two threads. Threads that just seem to increase the paranoia and negativity around here. Puts me in a bad mood. Oh well, there's nothing that can be really done about that and it kind of sucks.


----------



## makavelithedon

You are narrow minded and ignorant. I dont give a carewho your grandparents were, or what swamp they crawled out of. Your small town mentality and the fact that your gaze is firmly set on the end of your own nose, make you soooooooooo ****ing boring...even taking my SA into account i still would not swap lives with you...no way..


----------



## Hadron92

you'll probably never know me but boy would i like to know you. pity that current circumstances have to ruin everything.


----------



## xxLambyxx

I let you borrow my ear phones and you promised you'd return them. That was over a year ago and you now have gone through numerous different pairs of your own earphones. 
its not like i havent noticed, its just that i dont want you to think bad of me if i asked you to pay me back for my ear phones... After all, they were like £30.... And were mt favorite....




----------



## rawrguy

I wish I knew you better


----------



## Losteagle

Having a few drinks and relaxing .. gonna have loads of fun tonight.. Casino then who knows..


----------



## Losteagle

Dam woman you look sexier in person then in your photos...


----------



## avoidobot3000

gg


----------



## caflme

I'm here and I understand... and I'm sorry... just have a good day and feel better.


----------



## mrmarc

I'm sick of the awkwardness ;-;


----------



## keyla965

i would say it but since i have my picture on here, im not gunna embarrass myself. i like it here too much


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I'm so happy for you, you're gonna be a great daddy


----------



## Still Waters

Why does everyone around here get soooo freaked out about the whole gender wars thingy - "who has a more difficult time of it,males or females?" - New people are streaming in here ALL the time - most have never met anyone else with SA,if they stick around awhile they'll hear plenty of accounts from males and females and most,I would think will eventually come to realize that the suffering is dished out pretty squarely across the board. - I don't understand the need to rage constantly about this. There's more than enough suffering for us all.


----------



## goodsoul

A 
I'm sorry I didn't treat you right . Sorry that I hurt you and caused you pain. And that I acted like a total douche in front of all my friends and never gave you the time of day. I hope your living a good life that is always filled with lots of joy and little sorrow.

C
I'm sorry I didn't appreciate you. You were always such a sweetie and I acted like a jerk. I did like you, I was just scared to show my feelings because I needed " to be Mr cool" in front of my friends. I wish you the best.

T
Last but definetly not least I'm sorry for breaking your heart over and over again. I have no right and I'm finally understanding how a broken heart and soul feels like. I never really understood love until I met you. Everything you did has permanently been ingrained in my head, the way you used to cook me dinner when I was having a bad day or the talks we had about my insecurities, how you gave me confidence to be myself. All these little acts of kindness has shown me that the little things do matter. I'm sorry and I will never forget your love. I hope you find true happiness in life and that your experience with me doesn't cause you to have a ugly image of love.


----------



## Paul

I don't know how to talk to you.


----------



## wootmehver

Hermaphrodites have it wayyy better than males and females. A certain hermaphrodite poster on SAS knows it's true, but I'm not going to start a thread about it on SAS. I'm sick of the gender war.


----------



## Witchcraft

I hate you, because I love you.


----------



## WTF is wrong with me

I like you and I want to be your friend, but I have SA.


----------



## MojoCrunch

(not really afraid to say this, just too lazy and lost the opportunity) 

F*** you you trashy skankwad! That's what you get for your 'wishful thinking' of others. Your life sucks. Enjoy!

(and for another person. My brother more specifically)

The truth will set you free. You really can't keep going on like this. I think you've really changed since you left this last time. Really worried about you. Dad's telling me one thing, you're telling me another. I don't know who to believe.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct

Its not suicide, because you already killed me.


----------



## jet10

You fat piece of ****


----------



## odd_one_out

Everyone p off and leave me alone.


----------



## CountingClockwise

She didn't do it.


----------



## josh23

I want you to want me.


----------



## laura024

I'd rather not see or talk to you anymore.


----------



## Ironpain

I want my life. I want to be able to express myself, without the fear of persecution. All I'm asking is that you stop manipulating me by using fear tactics to keep me in line. I am terrified that if I don't bow down and do what want, you will turn the family against me. 

I can count on my fingers the number of family members who still have any faith in me vs those who talk behind my back. I hear it. People are losing faith in me, I've heard you say people are losing respect for me. Why don't these people talk to me about how they feel? 

I was never good enough for you was I? Your ashamed of me. Didn't turn out quite the way you hoped huh? You had so much expectation for me, so much hope, I was your golden boy, smart, sweet, happy, hard working Chad. 

I guess I don't fit the family model, All your other grandchildren except me make you happy, I'm nothing but a burden on your life. I'll never measure up I'll always be criticized and called out on everything from the way I dress to the way I speak. 

While I'm learning from my set backs, I'm learning and growing as a human being that's all we can do learn and grow from our mistakes. I have people that still support and believe in me and for those who write me off, while you sit on your throne of perfection passing judgement over my life and casting defeatist eyes on me. 

I am strengthened by the support and courage of people who see me beyond who I claim to be. They see the good, they see potential, they see the best I have to offer. 

One of those people is the love and light of my life. Lindsay I've never met anyone quite like you, you know me better then anyone in this world, I love that you believe so fiercely in me. You make me so comfortable. I know that no matter what happens I can trust you above all others.


----------



## Ballerina

Oh my God. We've known each other closely for years. How do you still give me stuff _you_ want every time we exchange presents? You know taste is subjective yeah? I know you think you're hot sh- poop, but. Actually, I don't have a but (I do have badonkadonk though). You're just condescending. 
When it comes to recommending music/DVDs/clothes, you take similar actions but to a lesser extent. Are you more extreme with gifts because currency is involved? An item that isn't to your taste can't possibly be worth investing money in. 
Maybe this shouldn't be here since I've told her repeatedly in a far less derogatory fashion, but grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## fatelogic

don't take it personal mom... it's not you, it's me.


----------



## sherrylee

I'm sorry I'm so distant. I want to visit and call you guys but being around you two, talking to you, even thinking about you guys reminds me I'm just like you. It's painful and It angers me. I know your intentions were good but I can't forgive you.


----------



## Dreamscape

I'm sorry if I said something wrong or if I gave you a bad impression. I was only trying to help. It feels like you closed me out for some reason and I wish I knew why. I'll leave you alone now if that's what you want. =(


----------



## josh23

Apotheosis said:


> I'm sorry if I said something wrong or if I gave you a bad impression. I was only trying to help. It feels like you closed me out for some reason and I wish I knew why. I'll leave you alone now if that's what you want. =(


Took the words out of my mouth man.


----------



## JAkDy

We used to have conversation over PM roughly one message each way per week. Now it's one message total a fortnight..... i miss our chats :cry


----------



## TheDaffodil

You came out of left field. I don't understand people like you...take it easy.


----------



## max87

Ok.... here goes: 
I wish you had accepted my friendship. Deleting me from Facebook is not really mature , it doesn't makes me feel bad (i still have your msn and skype remember??). I might have passed unnoticed to you, i accept my part. I never told you i have S.A.D. 
When i finally overcame social anxiety, i tried to get in touch with you. You even told me i could do it!. 
If you don't even remember me...well, there's nothing to do. I do remember you. I hope i can still talk to you somehow.


----------



## layitontheline

I love your Hungarian accent. You're so cute!


----------



## leonardess

not afraid to say this, no doubt I'll say it when you're here.

It means a lot to me that you are willing to come all the way out here, just for the day, to see me. You didn't hesitate. I was surprised. You surprise me. 

Where are we going Saturday next? Oh, don't tell me, and I won't tell you any guesses.


----------



## ORly

I'm done accepting all of the blame and being sorry. You were the one who broke every vow that was made. I did nothing wrong but trust you.


----------



## Vip3r

What's wrong?


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I am glad your new car got scratched in the parking lot.


----------



## SAgirl

Next time wear a life jacket. It could have been much worse. 
Glad you are still here.


----------



## fatelogic

Why do you still like me if I am not popular? 

It is obvious to me that you like the popular crowd... so don't give me mixed signals. e.g. bending over in front of me in some tight jeans all obvious. I don't know your intentions. 

Do you just want to be told that you look good? 

Do you want me to sleep with you? 

Do you just want male attention 'cause your BF neglects you? 

Do you even know what you want?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You're pretty freakin' awesome for inviting me to your birthday drunkening. I hope I can go. I'll only go if I have someone to go with, 'cause I dunno your friends and I've never even been downtown before. I'm glad you understand this is an I-don't-wanna-get-lost-n-stuff thing. =]


----------



## mrbojangles

I don't know why you went out of YOUR way to talk to me if you were just going to ignore me anyway.


----------



## au Lait

I think you're swell.


----------



## Rocklee96

Quit *****ing and man up.


----------



## Kennnie

**** you hoe


----------



## jenifrancois

Why does she get all of you? I know we have never sat down and talked about this in depth but I'm secretly in love with you. For all you are. Not what you're going to give me or do for me. Just you. I wish you'd just give me one chance. I'd give anything just to be yours. She is all about herself. I'd use my energy for you. Just wake up and see.


----------



## miminka

I cannot wait until you leave. Honestly- shifts when I work with you feel twice as long. Tonight when I go in, I'm going to ask you, as contemptuously as possible, when you are leaving. You are vile, you are repulsive, you're a complete idiot and I'm humiliated to ever have been associated with you. Considering the **** I'm unwillingly privy to while we're working together, I'd hate to know how much you idiotically gushed about me before you eventually (and inevitably) came to the realization that it was all said under shallow infatuation.

Thursday night, I'm on my way to clean the washrooms. You're standing behind the counter with Leann- I'm standing behind the wall- you can't see me but I can hear you. The whole ****ing dining room could hear you. "Yeah.. you know Alaina told me the guy said he was in love with her. I know! He was like, 'So, I'm in love with you'. And now he'd going to Waterloo because of it. Like, I could understand going to university to be with the girl you love, but to get away from her? I just don't get that" [another example of his flawed logic- the latter makes far more sense]. "No.. no. I'm not going to touch her. Well.. yeah, you know what she told me? She was like.. 'Well I really haven't been with many people. I really don't have that much experience'. She said this after we first [inaudible] but it was weird. Because that time- she did stuff that I ****ing _loved_.. and I told her that..". At that point I crept into the washroom- and ripped my hat off and hair out. I felt lightheaded and queasy. I couldn't discern jealousy from disgust or confusion from contempt. I was flooded by all of them. The most prominent emotion was nausea. And it is such whenever I have to work with you.

I wish I could go back to that day at the end of November, when you came over to me to talk by my locker. When I asked you what you were reading for your ISU and you said "The Fountainhead", I should have just nodded, shut my locker and walked home without a word. Then I could have spared myself all of the aguish, humiliation.. and wasted time.

Well, you don't care about any of this. You couldn't care less that I still feel this way. That I suffer around you. And you consciously make it worse. You've got Alaina- and I hope you have fun listening to the Jonas Brothers with her. There you go- another distraction from the futile meaninglessness of your own existence. Have fun at Trent- where education goes to die- and I hope I never have to see you again.


----------



## Eski

I'm sorry I wasn't there when you needed me.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I can't be without you.


----------



## fatelogic

You are f-king up dude. Remember, your dad use to kick your *** too and you didn't like it. Why don't you (we) just try to break the cycle and break free.


----------



## Losm

Don't use me to boost your ego if things aren't working out elsewhere. I'm a person too y'know. Cheers.


----------



## Lasair

Person A: That hurt

Person B: I kinda wish you'd do that again


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Sorry.


----------



## laura024

I wish you'd ****ing kiss me already.


----------



## meganmila

Ugh! You're so flaky. We hang out do stuff or whatever and then you don't talk to me. I don't understand why it bothers me. I don't even like you like that.


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE

*Why do you want to hang out with them more?*

Is everyone else really that much more enjoyable to hang out with than me? When it's just me and you, you act like your my best friend, but when other people are around you push me to the back! You never invite me anywhere, but always want to go eat or go shopping with all these other people who don't even seem like they are as good a friends as we are....


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Thanks for being my friend.


----------



## Nevermind0

Yeahhh go ahead and give me back my moneu kthx


----------



## Metal Man

I miss your touch. Your smile. Your happiness. In fact, your happiness is all that ever mattered to me. Without it, I'm just a metal shell.


----------



## game nerd

No, I'm not happy with how things turned out. I'm trying the best I can to fix things. I just wish you would offer a helping hand or at the very least show some support. Instead you choose to ignore it and act like everything is ok. It hasn't been ok for a very long time. I don't know why you can't see that.


----------



## CountingClockwise

You think you know me better than I know myself.You're wrong.


----------



## odd_one_out

You can all learn the hard way. I did. I don't care about you at all.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Can I talk to you for alittle bit? I need some advice...


----------



## 0lly

Mom, you know how I'm always looking unhappy and how I don't go out or say much? Well its a bit of a problem.....


----------



## TheDaffodil

Stop forgetting that I have real anxiety issues. Just be more considerate. You of everywhere here should understand.


----------



## Aedan

I think I'm in love with you...


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I'm lonely, so very lonely.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

I have a whole load of things to tell you about myself...


----------



## Nevermind0

Why don't you go die???????


----------



## tinted

i'm so glad i never told you how much i fancied you.you are such an embarassment now ,i don't know what i saw in you.
i wish you hadn't messed with my head.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Wish you all would disappear. It seems only then can my anxiety cease to exist. Sick of your yapping, criticism, prejudice, self-righteousness, and generally annoying uncivilized behavior. I really kind of can't stand you at all and feel great shame of you. Sorry, but that's just the way I feel after all these years and what I've seen and put up with.


----------



## layitontheline

I can't wait to fall asleep next to you.


----------



## purplefruit

may i please borrow your vacuum? :um


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I nearly gave someone double strength IV adrenaline because I was checking you out..

Stop being so ridiculously hot before someone gets hurt.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Stop it. Stop saying you know how I feel, you don't have a clue. You were never like me.


----------



## Ballerina

I don't care what you say woman, I'm not going to stop using Q-tips.


----------



## cmed

Please _please_ bathe yourself before you come into work. You're a cool guy and all and I enjoy working with you, but your B.O. is keeping me at a football field's distance from you, which is having a negative impact on my job performance. Please shower. I'll even give you some soap if necessary.


----------



## rubberbird

I hate it when you hang out with her. I hate how much attention you give her. I hate sharing you. Sometimes I'm so jealous, I feel physically ill.


----------



## odd_one_out

Woman 1 - I need a break. I've really had enough. 
Girl 1 - Stop believing everything you hear from other little twerps.
Everyone - Leave me the eff alone. That is all. 
See ya.


----------



## MojoCrunch

:roll I'll just do what you do and write that off as 'collateral damage'. You don't care when it happens to someone else but of course when it happens to someone you're affiliated with it's suddenly a different story. Typical.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Can I interest you in a piggyback ride?


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Is it weird that I really wanna know how you smell? :stu :lol


----------



## hearts that kill

This "friendship" is over...


----------



## MojoCrunch

As much as I appreciate your intentions, I can't help but feel that your compliment was very insincere. Dude, I know what I am and I'm okay with it at the moment. But it's weird when I read something like this and I'm supposed to feel happy, but I don't feel happy at all. It makes me feel terrible and hideous. Sorry.  That's just how I honestly feel.


----------



## keyla965

Momy i went through an emotionally draining program to get paid $300 i know for a fact that if you didnt make me i would have stoped going the first week. But at the same time its MY first pay check and its my freakin money that was given TO ME. NOT to you. I dont even get to HOLD it. Iv never ever had $300 before so why cant i have it? why do you have to spend it on nessisary things, lol. I wish that i could go crazy spending my money on **** i didnt need in order to prepare me for life when i gt the hell out of ur house so i could have better spending habits and be more responsible with my money. But i cant do that, can i ?


----------



## MojoCrunch

keyla965 said:


> Momy i went through an emotionally draining program to get paid $300 i know for a fact that if you didnt make me i would have stoped going the first week. But at the same time its MY first pay check and its my freakin money that was given TO ME. NOT to you. I dont even get to HOLD it. Iv never ever had $300 before so why cant i have it? why do you have to spend it on nessisary things, lol. I wish that i could go crazy spending my money on **** i didnt need in order to prepare me for life when i gt the hell out of ur house so i could have better spending habits and be more responsible with my money. But i cant do that, can i ?


GAWD it sucks when your own parents mooch off of you. My parents still do the same with me which is why I never have money.


----------



## Frenger868

I hate that you don't take responsibility for your actions, that you're too blind to see what you're doing to me. I told you upfront what the situation was, and you just made it worse by getting out of it somehow as the victim. Sometimes I really hate you but that's not acceptable, is it? So now you act like nothing happened, as if I'll just forget--which won't happen.


----------



## MojoCrunch

-Welp, sorry we're all not super motivated and perfect like you.

- I just don't believe you.

- It takes one to know one and you are indeed a b****. Please f*** off and die. Not really, but f*** off. You can go on your little quip about how fake me or anyone else is but I don't care b/c at the end of the day you're still a bitter b****.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

**** you! You with you white-*** using the n-word all the time! And if I was really your n-word then you would ****ing call me every once in awhile, or at least ****ing hang out with me on birthday! I hope you never come back from Italy, just stay there since you ****ing speak perfect Italian anyways! And I want my ****ing Juventus jersey back too! I spent too much money on it to give it to a fake mother****er like you!

I been wanting to say that really bad over the past year. I still want to say it.


----------



## SaDa

I wish you guys would just stop laughing at me behind my back, like I don't know because I do. So what I'm different, big deal! I don't understand why you guys can't accept me for the way that I am. I'm not rude, I do my job, I ask for help when I need it and I apologize when I mess up. What more do you want? I'm not a charity case and I don't need your pity so wipe that fake smile off your face.:mum

If only I could speak my mind and not get flustered/fired.


----------



## miminka

You poor, poor boy. It must be hard having so many opportunities. How you must suffer.. I couldn't imagine being a white, able-bodied, heterosexual, upper middle-class, intelligent male. You really have no idea.

Please don't make me waste any more of my time. I am neither prepared to nor willing.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Dallas put feelings into words like I could never dream of doing.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Your confidence is unfounded, but because of it you can live a normal life. I deserve to have confidence, yet my life is ****.


----------



## SaDa

Why did you invite me? Because I would be able to get in? We were never close and I don't work with you anymore. Then to make matters worse you invited James...as much as I'd like to go, I don't want to see him.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Bias at it's finest. :roll

Speaking of the ":roll" smiley....*rips eyes out of smiley and steps on them* F*** eye rollers!


----------



## MindOverMood

You were in my dream last night :blank


----------



## scum

no


----------



## Aeroflot

**** you you ****ing ****


----------



## RockIt

I do think of you often and wonder how you are. I hope that life gives you everything you deserve. The world needs more people like you.


----------



## Hadron92

i don't wanna be evil but it seems impossible right now. also, I'm so jealous of you that you have no idea. you possess everything that I've ever wished for. i swear, if i ever have kids, I'll make them feel proud of their parents.


----------



## Freiheit

I miss you so much. I wish we could be together but I have too much work to do on myself before I can bring another person into my life.


----------



## laura024

I want you.


----------



## aquilla

You are such a cute guy, and your girlfriend is such a *****. I almost can hear her ****ing other guys.!!! You dont belong with her, cant you see? I was there all the time...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Do I creep you out?


----------



## shadowmask

**** off.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

MojoCrunch said:


> Bias at it's finest. :roll
> 
> Speaking of the ":roll" smiley....*rips eyes out of smiley and steps on them* F*** eye rollers!


I'm glad someone else hates the eye-rolling smiley! To me it says "I dislike you greatly, but I can't be bothered to explain why, so I will post this smiley to make you wonder what terrible thing you have said."


----------



## Ballerina

I just cried so hard I threw up. I didn't know it was possible before Google, grossssssss.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I was doing so well...but those words...your words last summer sent me spiralling into a major relapse. I've never heard an apology for them. I probably never will! Do you realize how difficult of a year I have had because of those unkind (and uncalled for) words...


----------



## MojoCrunch

Sorry I'm not cute mary sunshine. Sorry I'm not perfect enough.


----------



## fatelogic

you are beautiful girl... i am afraid to say that to her.


----------



## au Lait

You're on my list too. :blush


----------



## Cynical

you stupid lying *****, why the hell are you doing this to me huh? when youre the one who did that **** to me first, youre the one who did something wrong but i was the one with the ****ing decency to even forgive you for it cause you were a good friend of mine I didn't even do anything to get back at you I even helped you but now.... NOW you have the ****ing audacity to ****ing do this?!? what the **** is wrong with your god damn brain? you seriously have no ****ing human decency left in you, you stupid goddamn dumb *****! GO TO HELL, GO TO ****ING HELL!!!!


----------



## tutliputli

Onomatopoeia said:


> I was doing so well...but those words...your words last summer sent me spiralling into a major relapse. I've never heard an apology for them. I probably never will! Do you realize how difficult of a year I have had because of those unkind (and uncalled for) words...


1. This is pretty much exactly what I want to say to someone, too. Knowing I'm never going to get an apology is making me resent you. I need closure but you won't let me have it. I dread seeing you. 

2. Why are you keeping me at arm's length? It hurts.


----------



## Godless1

phoelomek said:


> I'd love to get to know you, but I can't think of any good excuses to talk to you, and I'm pretty sure I might've already blown it. Oh well.


Considering how hard you are on yourself, I doubt you've actually blown anything (wow, awful wording, sorry about that :b).


----------



## Godless1

I do what I can.


----------



## fatelogic

You have succumbed to peer pressure. You are not who you use to be... that can be changed though because ultimately, you are born with your own unique soul.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Who goes there....?
And why?


----------



## JenN2791

There's someone in my life I care dearly for. I often wonder if he knows. I'd like to tell him that I really do love him.


----------



## Elizabeth419

Something I would love to say to someone I know would be along the lines of..."You're going to rot in hell, and I am going to hold a glass of water over your face for all eternity."


----------



## laura024

I need to know you care about me the way I care about you. Show it!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i hate that you're going to penn state. i love you more than anything. couldn't say anything to you cuz i was too scared. your happiness means the world to me<3


----------



## andy1984

you just make youself so damn inaccessable. thats why you're lonely. you could have had me, or any other guy. you could have taken the job. you could have stayed. but instead you're gonna end up leaving and i'm not that sad about it. i wish i was sad about it but you never gave me the chance. goodbye.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

tutliputli said:


> 1. This is pretty much exactly what I want to say to someone, too. Knowing I'm never going to get an apology is making me resent you. I need closure but you won't let me have it. I dread seeing you.
> 
> 2. Why are you keeping me at arm's length? It hurts.


:squeeze

Mhmm!

She keeps me at arm's length too... seeing her only evokes pain and frustration...
:sigh


----------



## josh23

I want you.


----------



## rgrwng

the person i am talking to at my work desk right now has a really big nose, with a flappy booger when they breathe to match.


----------



## noyadefleur

Go away. Just seriously, leave. I don't care if I never see you ever again, I would be quite happy actually.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky

I want to ask everyone why they dont listen...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

To SD:
I don't know if you know this, but you're the luckiest person alive. I don't know why you haven't run into anyone yet who won't put up with your bs - oh wait, that's right you did - YOUR HUSBAND. Hopefully your divorce is a long, draining experience that drags you into the depths of loneliness and despair. You owe so many people so many apologies. You are so useless. Grow up.

To PR:
I found out yesterday why you hate women. I didn't assume this myself, either, I was informed (in confidence) of it. What I would love to know, however, is just how much your wife leaving you for your best friend years ago has to do with me. Calm the bloody hell down, grow up, and own up to your mistakes. I feel very uncomfortable around you, I have to work up the courage just to ask you a simple question. And what's with the change in attitude towards me? Do you not like my new position? Am I not good enough because I don't have 65 years of experience like my dinosaur of a predecessor? You liked her because she was even more bitter than you. No wonder your wife left.


----------



## GunnyHighway

You think you're the selfish one, but the one completely cutting you off from me is the selfish one. Yeah you Matt.


----------



## leonardess

I don't know what this will be. I do know that you will never love me the same way you did her. But that's okay. No one gets to be the age we are and not have history. 

then I will take your hand and pat it gently. Just returning the favor. 

(I am actually going to do this tomorrow).


----------



## regimes

you left a huge mess for me to clean up when you moved out so that's why i threw away your portfolio. deal with it.

and i love you darlin but you gotta stop bringing up jesus with me. stop pressing me to go to church. i'm not a christian and won't be again. 
x
you're a da for choosing that ***** over prince charming over here. you have absolutely no chemistry and he's rude to your friends. you and prince charming strain to stay away from each other whenever you come into town and he's better for you. 

also it's not so much that you turned out to not be straight but you dated someone that bullied me back in the day. you were one of the first (and only) to stand up for me back then and it just felt like a kick in the teeth. no one else noticed or did anything and it just caved in on me. but i'm sorry for the way i acted that week when i found out.
x
and you.. i wish so badly that you didn't have her. we really hit it off. you could have been something important in my life. but she's probably better for you anyway.

thanks you guys for inviting me to ice cream that night i was heading home for work. i felt like crap and getting sporadically invited was really nice.


----------



## nescio

"NO!"


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Following in the footsteps of your predecessor, you single-handedly dealt me the crowing blow to an already fragmented self-esteem that will never be mended.

Closure? Nil. I should have known. I should have paid heed to the warnings from veracious sources. Gullible me + the heart on my sleeve.


----------



## LilA67

"I feel like an idiot, working my day around a call when I pick up I don't have much to say so........I'm doin' fine, I plan to keep it that way, You can call me if you find you have somethin' to say" -Fort Minor

Hey! I like that music/color/person/etc too!!! Awesome!

Hey, (New Roommate), I'm going shopping, wana go?!

No, I am not "fixed" Mom...I go through the same fkg thoughts EVERY fkg day. 

No, I did not "used to" do things like that...I STILL fkg do.

Yes! I'm QUIET!!!! How fkg AMAZING and WEIRD is that???? At least I wear CLOTHES and close my legs when I'm sitting in class.


----------



## Losm

I think you're awesome but I don't know how much I trust you anymore.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

YOU'RE SO CUTE I WANT TO KISS YOU AND GIVE YOU A HUG. - to a cute guy at my school


----------



## Ckg2011

I think your really pretty and have a cute smile. I was wondering if you would like to go out on a date with me to get to know each other? To the girl who works at McDonalds.


----------



## Cerrada

I think you're the most beautiful man I have ever seen. And, god, do you smell fantastic.


----------



## layitontheline

I want to have stoned sex with you.


----------



## Ramos12

I love you but your cheating has made me hate you. I'm tired. I'm too good for you. Please dear God just move out already!!!!


----------



## crispycritter

I don't _care_ if you hate him. You're not better than him, and he's not better than you. 
For the love of God, quit telling me about how much you can't stand him - I'm not giving up on him.

I love him more than you know.


----------



## GenoWhirl

Admitting to my mother and company here at the house that I'm smoking but I just can't sum up the courage to admit to them since their reaction theoretically seems pretty harsh being 100% anti-smoking folks. Would be nice to get it off my chest but I'm not opening these lips about it anytime soon unless I get accidently sniffed out or something.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I don't like you. Or you. Or you, you or you.


----------



## complex

Half of the time I worked with you I was secretly cursing under my breath and you never noticed haha! Yeah I feel a little bad since you made me a cake today and seemed so sad I was leaving but if you were not so clingy and weird maybe I would not have had to feel this way!
And You, I do not know what to say to you because you can not take honesty. It drives me nuts you are an adult twice my age and you still can not deal with real life! By the way you still owe me $53.97! K thanks!


----------



## diamondheart89

Ohhai said:


> I understand it may not have been your intention but, you've made me feel like I'm not so much of a freak anymore, I've done bad things to people who I didn't know, and it feels like you're trying to justify it for us. Stop it, I'm the bad guy, and I thought I'd be the bad guy forever, but... it's hard to find time to hate the world, when you've given me something to love about it, Elizabeth.


dork


----------



## Elizabeth419

diamondheart89 said:


> dork


Uber adorable dork :clap


----------



## diamondheart89

Elizabeth419 said:


> Uber adorable dork :clap


Yes I really am.

:evil


----------



## Aedan

Cerrada said:


> I think you're the most beautiful man I have ever seen. And, god, do you smell fantastic.


Oh thank you, darling ! It's so kind of you to say that ! :blush



layitontheline said:


> I want to have stoned sex with you.


Wow, that's an unexpected proposal but... alright let's do it ! Dress up and meet me at my hotel room !


----------



## Aedan

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I don't like you. Or you. Or you, you or you.


Phew ! I'm so glad I'm not on this list !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I know. I don't want to know. You know?


----------



## alex9498

i like you youre beautiful where have you been all my life babe


----------



## Ramos12

I want to punch you in the throat. Thanks.


----------



## MojoCrunch

- F*** all ya'll.

- Thanks.


----------



## odd_one_out

Just because I can't communicate doesn't mean I don't love you.


----------



## Insane1

I hope that one day I'll find the power inside of me to leave you in a blood bath.


----------



## kangarabbit

I really admire your personality and wish my SA didn't keep me from getting to know you better. I'm sad that you're gone...


----------



## Tommy5000

I really want to get to know you better...it kills me everytime you walk by me and we don't talk.


----------



## laura024

You're adorable, damnit.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

I love you so much please be mine forever.

:cry


----------



## Ih8Hondas

You asked if anybody was sitting next to me before a class last week and when I looked up to see who was talking to me I about **** a brick. Why would someone as attractive as you want to sit by the creepy guy in the back corner of the room with his nose in a motocross magazine? Since I was wearing my Wayne's World shirt I should have adapted the Baberham Lincoln line to the situation and hoped you like 80's SNL movies, but hindsight is 20/20. Instead I just stared straight ahead the rest of class and left as soon as the lecture was over to get away from the awkwardness even though it looked like you might have wanted to talk to me. FML. Try again tomorrow?


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Your lack of self-respect and common sense is just mind blogging.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Please get out of here, no one wants you here.


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm posting in this horrid little thread because you lack the respect to be honest with me. You make me ill. You were the only person in my life who'd been loyal until now and put me first. I put everyone first and they never deserve it. If you don't admit you have a lover soon I'll explode and admit I know. It won't be pleasant. I might do anything such as throw your phone into a wall and call you disgusting names.

I might hurt myself again to alleviate the gut wrenching pain you've brought to my life. YOU pursued me, relentlessly, then didn't treat me as a lover for long but your kid, always denying anything was wrong with us even when I sought professional (ly useless) advice. _You_ refused to communicate, leaving me with a carer who wasn't a partner.

Stop behaving like an immature, sexed up mm mm and act your age. You're not the person I met - decent, dignified and mature, although you were always a liar. Maybe I'm a bad influence. Stop thinking I'm too stupid to notice your sneaking around.

Now we're about to embark on our walk you better be nice or I'll lose it. I'm wondering if you're a faker though with the affection. You're behaving like 2 people.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It sucks that you're leaving


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Just dump him already.


----------



## Freiheit

I love spending time with you so much. Please never stop being my friend.


----------



## Aedan

So, Stéphane ! You told me a few weeks ago, before you left, that I didn't need a wingman anymore, that I would do just fine without you by my side. But I never told you about my social anxiety, did I ? And I never will, because admitting something to somebody is like accepting it. And I don't accept it.

Anyway, I'm glad that you left me tackle the bachelor scene all alone. It has strengthened me and made me more confident in my approach. I'm still having troubles commiting into a relationship, but you already know why...

You were my best friend, and I couldn't even tell you about my social anxiety... I came to these forums to seek some support from people suffering from the same problems as me, but I never did ask for help. I'm just not good at talking about my own problems to anyone.

Tonight, I went to our favorite bar and, you were right bro, I can do it ! It's just that it's not as much fun all alone. Well, I had a good time with the girl (haha, thanks again for the tip on the location of the apartment ! It's a bit noisy like I told you, but it's very "effective"). Then I left, as usual, and now I'm alone, in my small apartment with no one to talk to except for this forum that allows me to offload what I've got inside of me, while staying anonymous and still having people that would read what I have to say.

This falsely outgoing personality that I wear as a cover for my own insecurities is making me sick ! I'm tired of pretending. Maybe it's time for me to settle down, to work on my commitment issues (which you knew about, and now are the cause of them) and on my social anxiety (which I never told you about). I need new friends, I need - oh man, this is so difficult to spit it out ! - a _girlfriend_ !

You knew what happened to her. And yet you still decided not to care about basic safety instructions, you stupid son of a *****. Now you're both gone. Anyway... Sarah, I loved you. Stéphane, I loved you too. But how do you expect me to make new friends or to have a new girlfriend if I think that they'll end up slipping away right before me, like you two did ? Stupid sons of *****es, you left me all alone and afraid of commiting ever again.


----------



## cgj93

This is why i dont talk. *facepallllllllllllllllllmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*
theres too much power in this thread. i cant post.


----------



## vash

Damn! You fine.


----------



## laura024

Olazet91 said:


> I love spending time with you so much. Please never stop being my friend.


x2


----------



## KnownParallel

I have stared at pictures of cristiano ronaldo shirtless for minutes



hoping one day I can be like him


----------



## odd_one_out

Where'd you goooooooooooo?


----------



## Estival

You said you would never do it again. And it broke my heart every time after that until I couldn't put it back together again. And that's why I hate you. So leave me alone.


----------



## jesus is my savior

You have such a sweet, innocent face. When I look into your eyes I know you would never hurt anybody. I know you have such pure, innocent intentions, and I know you have a good heart inside. Maybe nobody sees that truth, but I do.


----------



## James_Russell

Stop being so fake in front of everybody. You are a nice person and every time you act like an *** hole in front of your 'friends' it makes me give up on talking to you more.


----------



## cafune

How can you act like nothing went wrong? Last year was a disaster, and I'd appreciate it if you could stop ignoring it. You must be kidding me. We are _not_ friends. :no

I'll miss you guys a _lot!_ And I miss volunteering there already! Sure the commutes drove me crazy but the time I spent there mean a lot to me.


----------



## quiet0lady

Don't kill my dreams just because you are too afraid to go after your own.


----------



## danielswong

You asked if anybody was sitting next to me before a class last week and when I looked up to see who was talking to me I about **** a brick. Why would someone as attractive as you want to sit by the creepy guy in the back corner of the room with his nose in a motocross magazine? Since I was wearing my Wayne's World shirt I should have adapted the Baberham Lincoln line to the situation and hoped you like 80's SNL movies, but hindsight is 20/20. Instead I just stared straight ahead the rest of class and left as soon as the lecture was over to get away from the awkwardness even though it looked like you might have wanted to talk to me. FML. Try again tomorrow?


----------



## Witchcraft

I miss you, and I still love you. I miss being with you and doing things we used to do, and laughing about the things we used to laugh about. I know there's no point coming back, because it would end like it always did. But I feel so lonely without you...


----------



## lov3np3ac3

Even though you're in England, I love you and I'll do everything I can in order to be with you because I love you..


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Oh well do you, do you do you want to?


----------



## RockIt

Yeah, the hot tub thing...not happening.


----------



## leonardess

do you wanna dance?


----------



## leonardess

*you* are the weak and feeble woman! dost thou not hanker for the freshness of an early morn, companionated by the steady hum of the wood chipper?


----------



## Later

I want to tell you guys that I have bad social anxiety so that's why I'm afraid to come downstairs to hang out and chat. I'm so bad with groups, and it's 5 of you against lonely me on the dinner table. Please don't think I hate your company or hate your food. I love to eat, but I can't help it, I try so hard to suppress my panic attacks. I want you to understand, but I'm ashamed to tell you. I want you guys to like me and not see me as different. You are going to be my future mother and father in-laws and I don't want to mess up, make it worse, and say the wrong things.

Holding it in for 1 year and 3 months is horrible, I have seen them 3 times a week for that long and they still don't know me. this is what my social anxiety is all about.


----------



## melissa75

I'm on to you people...you who are only out for yourselves. Clearly, you have no concern for other's welfare or sanity. I'm done, and I'd like to see how you are able to function once I'm gone. I've lost all respect for you. 

And you other person. Thanks for listening to my work rants. I'm not always like this. I don't think. So, thank you, it helps a lot. You seem pretty great.


----------



## nessersqt

I'm getting better on the outside, but I still struggle with thoughts of suicide.


----------



## GunnyHighway

You're sad. I'm sad. Why are we doing this when there's such a simple way to make us not sad?


----------



## James_Russell

For **** sake just because I know somebody you're mad at doesn't mean you should cut me off too. I have few enough friends as it is


----------



## Pangur Ban

Good luck... I wish you the best on your future endeavors...


----------



## Neutrino

**** you, **** you, you too and also you. *****es -_-


----------



## diamondheart89

Well, thanks for saying you hate me. I was only trying to help you the only way I can. :blank


----------



## laura024

I know you said you wouldn't, but people still go when they say they won't. I don't really understand. I worry about this so much. I try to protect my heart. Hell, most times I don't think I even have one. But you broke through all the barriers. And I haven't been hurt in a long while, like years, so this sucks. You're not ****ed up either. You're perfect how you are. And I think we'd be good for each other. Absolutely complimentary.

For the record, I'd rather be just friends with you forever than not have you in my life at all. So take all the time you need.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

You are always on my mind. You are always...on my mind.


----------



## Still Waters

I have done everything I could,over the years to help make you strong. I wanted you to rise above me and I would do it all over again in a heartbeat. I do not understand how that's morphed into disdain for me. You think the world is chocked full of people who would gladly die for you?


----------



## GunnyHighway

laura024 said:


> I know you said you wouldn't, but people still go when they say they won't. I don't really understand. I worry about this so much. I try to protect my heart. Hell, most times I don't think I even have one. But you broke through all the barriers. And I haven't been hurt in a long while, like years, so this sucks. You're not ****ed up either. You're perfect how you are. And I think we'd be good for each other. Absolutely complimentary.
> 
> For the record, I'd rather be just friends with you forever than not have you in my life at all. So take all the time you need.





the cheat said:


> You are always on my mind. You are always...on my mind.


Get out of my brain please. Please? That's pretty much exactly what I was thinking Laura, obviously about somebody else. :|


----------



## millenniumman75

32% awake and fading.


----------



## barczyl

Buddy, from what I can tell about you within hearing you for less than a day, you already sound like a pompous *** and a racist. If it wasn't for me not wanting to talk to you because of both this SA and the prior reasons, I would have punched you in the face already.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I want to take your smile and convert it into pill-form, so that I can take it every morning. I'd end up over-dosing on it, but I can't think of a better way to go.


----------



## SAgirl

I don't think you have any idea how much I wish I could be with you on your birthday this weekend. There are probably a thousand times in a day where I wish that you could be here with me. I'm crazy about you.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

What must I do for you to actually like me????


----------



## tigerlilly

I know you hear about how anxious I am all the time, but I'm an even bigger mess than you know. Thank you for putting up with it. I just wish I could know for sure that you won't hurt me again.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I just know you hate me. So admit it. :b


----------



## laura024

My heart breaks over and over every time I talk to you. It's not because of what you said. It's because of what you continue to not do.....show you give a damn about our friendship. It doesn't work like that. Either you're in this all the way, or you're out.


----------



## Frenger868

I hate you so much. Your very presence makes me feel horrible inside and I want to break something whenever you open your mouth to spout your negativity. Stop trying to control me; stop acting so self-entitled; and stop pretending you know me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Shut the hell up you're so frickin annoying!!!


----------



## Nevermind0

laura024 said:


> My heart breaks over and over every time I talk to you. It's not because of what you said. *It's because of what you continue to not do.....show you give a damn about our friendship*. It doesn't work like that. Either you're in this all the way, or you're out.


this. makes me feel worthless sometimes


----------



## Ventura

I have emotions I'm just to afraid to show it :cry


----------



## Rest or Real?

to me; **** off

oh wait im not afraid to say that


----------



## olschool

so what are we doing? I really want to meet you in person but im afraid you wont like me afterwords


----------



## Pebblesdundee

I know that if I get what I'm asking from you I'll say something stupid, but I still want it. 

I don't have to worry about this making sense because you won't know it's aimed at you even if you do read it


----------



## Escape Artist

I want you to be my friend.


----------



## xTKsaucex

I read these comments as if every post is directed to the above user.:b


----------



## Pangur Ban

xTKsaucex said:


> I read these comments as if every post is directed to the above user.:b


:lol Me too!


----------



## olschool

lmfao


----------



## xTKsaucex

olschool said:


> lmfao


x2 if your doing what I'm doing ;]

I'm sorry I'll stop. Peace out.


----------



## olschool

Im so sorry. I didnt mean to say all those things i said.But you dnt belive me .You will never belive me.Your happy with him now and that makes me sad


----------



## alex123

You son of a *****


----------



## artynerd

Go and eat poo!!


----------



## Losm

I've realised that you've done me far more damage than good, whether you are aware of it or not. I've got no time for selfish people anymore, and I'm tired of being a doormat. Sayonara!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Hi, how are you?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

The pain you caused me, I still feel, over 4 years later!


----------



## laura024

I'm avoiding you for a reason, Tyler. Take the hint please?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Xianz, you suck!


----------



## Insanityonthego

Anthony you're a mother****ing loser you should've died last night when you overdosed on spice. you mother****er.


----------



## zomgz

I can't tell you this because you aren't even around anymore but I still love you and if you love me back I'll wait for you until the world ends <3.


----------



## artynerd

I wish you would be quiet about everything! Please shhhhh.


----------



## forex

@god 

haven't you punished me enough more than 20y+ of misery , cure me for once give me my light back am tired living in the dark........


----------



## olschool

you hurt me so bad girl-- it aint fair - it just aint fair!- how could you do this to me - you wer my best friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artynerd

I hope I'm making the right decision.. Only time will tell.


----------



## olschool

i miss you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## artynerd

So I'm feeling just a little heartbroken right now. I should've trusted my instincts and realised that it wasn't going to work out and it didnt!


----------



## Ckg2011

I think your so pretty and you have a cute smile. I would like to get to know you better. Would like to go on a date with me? To the girl at my work.


----------



## vash

why are you so damn hot??


----------



## GunnyHighway

I sit here, checking my email over and over waiting for you to send another. It's never going to come though.. :sigh


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

The way you try to run things is crazy!


----------



## artynerd

I still like you! But why does loving someone feels like a punch in the stomach?


----------



## Pebblesdundee

GunnyHighway said:


> I sit here, checking my email over and over waiting for you to send another. It's never going to come though.. :sigh


 I know this feeling, sorry you're going through it. I have the moments where I forget about the person sort of, and then a balloon pops up saying "you have one unread message in your inbox" and it sends me spiraling back into obsession with my emails.

Sorry, I made this post about me, I just wanted to say chin up, hope things get better soon 

The thing I want to say but can't is...

Oh please please pleeeeeeeeeeeeease I'm begging I'll do anything pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease go on it won't be that bad just go on for meeeeee pleeeeeease?


----------



## StarlightSonic

Talk to me...


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I know you probably don't believe me but I can still remember the first time I saw you. You were arguing with someone, sat on your bed with the spotty sheets and no shirt on.. I thought you were cute then, but after getting to know you over the past 8+ months I've realised just how amazing you really are. I can still remember the time you told me you had a crush on me and the first time you said you loved me like they were yesterday. Maybe it's crazy, I don't know. No matter how difficult this is I'm 100% sure that we're going to make it through. I promise we will.


----------



## InnerSanctuary

I had a dream it was my wedding day, but I didn't know who my husband to be was, like I had
some sort of amnesia. But I just remember thinking and feeling that I didn't want to get 
married, unless the guy I was marrying was you. I still love you.


----------



## Addler

A: I'm sure you'd hate or disregard me if we ever met, but I respect, admire, and envy you. You're also quite handsome.

B: It's not working, but I'm touched that you're trying.

C: Don't expect me to stick around.


----------



## hollowtears

I love you.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

It's getting hard to keep up with everyone. But I still care!


----------



## Marakunda

Mom I wanna try online schooling!


----------



## laura024

Your e-mails are written beautifully.


----------



## Freiheit

At least now I have have proof you were never my friend to begin with.


----------



## dreamin away

When I finally work up the courage to tell you the things I'm concerned about, you always brush it off and say that I worry too much. I know you don't really mean anything by it- you can't understand how I constantly worry anymore than I can understand how you let nothing bother you- but when you think it's no big deal even though they are important issues to me, it makes me feel even worse because then I know I'm worrying all by myself. Of course... if I tell you this, you'll just tell me to stop worrying about it.


----------



## artynerd

I give myself a headache.. from talking to myself! Arghh >_< 

also I want to tell someone, that I miss you and wonder what your doing!


----------



## laura024

I don't want to hang out. I wish you'd pick up on this already.


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm sorry, this is me.


----------



## mcmuffinme

you're a ****ty friend, and I've never liked you. Also, you're dumb as dirt!


----------



## eissejtsuj

When I met you I saw a confident humorous and kindhearted man. When I truly came to know you O found I mistook you arrogance as confidence, your put downs as humor and that seemingly kind heart of yours beats for manipulation and self satisfaction. I am truly ashamed of myself for not catching on to this much earlier. You drain more life out of people than depression does on any given day. The thought of being without you in my life consumes my thoughts on a frequent basis.


----------



## artynerd

Goodnight you!


----------



## Squirrelevant

I still wish you'd come back despite everything that happened. I miss you.

I regret that I never got the chance to express how I felt about you in the way I wanted to. I don't want to be a pain, so I'll keep my promise and stay away.


----------



## MindOverMood

I have a feeling that I may have offended you?


----------



## polardude18

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I would like to be fed a cup-cake by someone with soft hands. :3


I have soft hands!


----------



## Phonix

You are SO selfish. It disgusts me.
Everything has to be centered around you.
You acted like a girl. It turned me off so bad. 
It disgusted me. It still disgusts me because
you still act that way.
I was always afraid to say that and didn't
want to hurt your feelings. 
You are insecure, lazy and don't want
anything out of life. It makes me angry to 
even write about it.


----------



## Lasair

I'm want to open up to you but am afraid you will laugh at me....


----------



## artynerd

---- I did wanted to say what I just erased to you... ----

But not now!


----------



## mrmarc

When i said that, i really did mean it <3


----------



## olschool

y did i text you, i shudnt have done that- you hurt me and i shoudnlt give u the satisfaction- everything is not alright and i do not forgive you


----------



## artynerd

Hi you! How are you doing??

^ are the words I find hard to say to u right now!


----------



## JMX

You're a total prick at work. Why do you act like you know everything? Oh, and stop acting like you have to know everything. Stop jumping into people's meetings just because you feel like you need to be involved. Stop being such a corporate suck up. You try to be witty, but you're so pathetic at it. Just stop. Stop talking.


----------



## Revenwyn

I love you. I never stopped loving you. I understand that you and my husband have this "arrangement" in case he dies, because it's very possible. Please don't get my hopes up. I don't want my husband to die, and I don't believe in divorce, but I often feel that you were my true soul mate and that your parents messed up the life we could have had together. I still wear your promise ring around my neck.


----------



## odd_one_out

Guess this could be goodbye. I could sense it the other night with that wave of nausea. Maybe you'll be glad to finally kick the habit.


----------



## hollowtears




----------



## Shannanigans

You're boyfriend has done nothing but make your life worse and ours as well. I see nohting good about him and he can offer you nothing. The longer you stay with him the further he will drag you down. I mean come on how many excuses can you possibly come up with for his drug habbits, his record, his lies?! I'm mad at him, but I'm mad at you even more, I"m so dissappointed. Just because I said I love you and will always be there to support doesn't mean I agree with what's going on! None of this would have happened if you'd have just kept your promise! Now there's no turning back...and if you decide to marry him don't even expect me to come to the wedding.


----------



## aquilla

Everytime I see you, I feel like you are too good for me. And I will never be equal to you.So thats why i avoid you. Because I feel so stupid, bad and miserable then you are around.


----------



## olschool

Are you still with him? if you are dnt contact me, i wish i never met you


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

You say you want to talk to me, but I'm getting the notion you've moved on. Either be serious and really let me know what's going on, or just let me be.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

"No harm done," except for all the HARM THAT WAS DONE you freakin' dunce. WHY would you say all that?


----------



## Nevermind0

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** damnn


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Nevermind0 said:


> **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** damnn


Pretty much.


----------



## regimes

could you ask me out already?


----------



## PsyKat

I honestly can say I hate you, you're terrible, assuming, judgemental, awful human beings and it saddens me that we're even related to one another. You people are the biggest reason I avoid family gatherings.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Are we on the same wavelength?


----------



## Rosedubh

the cheat said:


> I want to take your smile and convert it into pill-form, so that I can take it every morning. I'd end up over-dosing on it, but I can't think of a better way to go.


That's probably the weirdest sweetest thing you could say to someone.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

Shut you ****** mouth you stupid ******* ****, go **** yourself, don't speak to me if you're not going to respect me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Rosedubh said:


> That's probably the weirdest sweetest thing you could say to someone.


:lol Thanks, I think? :b If you saw this smile, you'd agree! :yes


----------



## Rosedubh

the cheat said:


> :lol Thanks, I think? :b If you saw this smile, you'd agree! :yes


It was a compliment,yes lol And i'm sure it's a wonderful smile


----------



## layitontheline

I'm so happy we'll be spending some time together tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## artynerd

That was the end. okay, its for the better! 

Good Bye!


----------



## meegs

I would say.... R u blind!?!?!?!? r u dumb!?!?!?!? cant u see that i like u?


----------



## mind_games

......... refriend me so i can annoy you .... and subtly or not so subtly attempt to convince you to like me.


----------



## Kennnie

I love you


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

No I don't want to go clubbing.

STOP ASKING


----------



## Revenwyn

I've been reading some of the poems I wrote when I was trying to get over you. Those were written ten years ago, and even today it's still the same... I feel like it never ended, like it never will...

Like there's still more to be written.


----------



## love is like a dream

:wtf.. why you requested Permanent Ban .. wish you happiness in your life anyway


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Did you do that on purpose?


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Oh great, now you're here too. You're even more annoying than your mum. Um, at least I'm not a butch **** and he isn't a farmer. Please get out.


----------



## andemar

Sounds like the guy Im dating for 2 months. Im about to tell him.......its over.



eissejtsuj said:


> When I met you I saw a confident humorous and kindhearted man. When I truly came to know you O found I mistook you arrogance as confidence, your put downs as humor and that seemingly kind heart of yours beats for manipulation and self satisfaction. I am truly ashamed of myself for not catching on to this much earlier. You drain more life out of people than depression does on any given day. The thought of being without you in my life consumes my thoughts on a frequent basis.


----------



## andemar

Thank god Im not dickmatized...........thats why its so easy to let u go...ha!


----------



## nkprasad12

Do you actually like to be around/talk to me or do you just put up with me for some other reason? What do you ACTUALLY want from me?

and

I've liked you for a bit. Give or take two years. Mostly give.


----------



## diamondheart89

You're a ****ing *******. This is why I'll never be with anyone remotely like you. I don't care what you say or think anymore.


----------



## Ape in space

This lesson plan doesn't make any goddamn sense. Are you high, or do you just not care? If people end up confused, it's your fault.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I wanna be your real girlfriend... :blush :hide


----------



## Christina123

I want to tell a guy I like him.


----------



## Squirrelevant

This place has made things bearable for me in recent times. Thanks. Even if I suck at showing my appreciation, every kind and thoughtful word helps.


----------



## SuperSky

Your glasses make it look like you have four eyes when you leave them down your nose like that, and your office is a fire/avalanche hazard.
________
People scare me, so please be kind.
________
Looking at you, I see a handsome guy. I hope you know that you're special and that you find the happiness you deserve.
________
I love you and you're terribly cute, but I don't want your fur on my stuff


----------



## Perkins

You say you miss me yet you do nothing about it. 

Why?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

My grandmother once told me, never to fear the world when it feels dark to me. Because theres always
a small light, that will draw you in, and illuminate. I just want you to know that everytime I think
of that, you always come into my mind. I think your so special- and coming from me, that means a whole lot.
I'm just to shy to tell you how I feel. And honestly, I dont think I ever will. Your so distant..
Your big blue eyes, they draw me in like a moth to a flame. I wish you'd pay more attention to me, I wish you were mine.
You seem so sweet, warm hearted.. I want to love you.


----------



## atticusfinch

People try to make conversation, but I just have little interest to what's being said. Or, brain becomes fried from some weird excitement. Her friends must've thought I was a huge dick, though. I'm not cut out for these Friday night drunk socializing; I should just go back to being comfortable at home, doing school readings or watching those wedding shows on TLC. Heck, I've even already flaked out on that guy. He was actually nice, too. A bundle of Tazo tea as her gift.

What the hell is my deal? I don't know what to do with myself. The only reason I'm still doing _this_ is because the fountainhead is still doing it.

Have you moved on from _this_? Because you were _(are)_ probably the only thing that was _(is)_ pure and real. Nothing seems to be relevant, but you're an exception and I've never really understood why. I think I know what's going to happen next and the thought of it is an incredibly tough pill to swallow.

I will regret.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

You have no idea how much pain i carry around. You have no idea how badly you hurt me today.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i know you're happy and everything but i wish you didnt go to penn state. i miss you more than anything and love you.


----------



## Dub16

where's me breakfast and ironing, ya lazy cow?


----------



## Stilla

H: Have you ever cared about anyone?
Seriously want to know.

L: Maybe you were right... maybe it's "never ****ing enough" for me.


----------



## artynerd

You should try to be, for your own happiness sake, but you dont have to be perfect if you dont want to. but I dont see how it would make you happy. If you dont trry to be the best you can be.


----------



## leonardess

I've really missed you this week. Like really a lot.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I ****ing liked you little son of a *****. You had to enamore me with your charm and your kindness and now I'm stuck with my love life here waiting for you to change your mind about the piece of crap you have beside you, who you don't even love. Make up your effing mind loser.


----------



## layitontheline

If I kill you will you kill me.


----------



## Perkins

Not afraid to say it: I am offended by your existence and I hate your face.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Perkins said:


> Not afraid to say it: I am offended by your existence and I hate your face.


:cry

I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you.

And...I miss you. :rain


----------



## Rest or Real?

im exorbitantly unstable, to an astonishing, bewildering degree. at least if i were a horse, id be put down without a second thought. im unfit for you, for anyone


----------



## Witchcraft

Would you be willing to change in order to make "us" work?


----------



## Hadron92

You are the worst kind of human-being. You lead a s***** existence and you deserve it.


----------



## Donnabelle

Inside this hard tough exterior is someone charming, interesting and very loving if you'd stick around you'd see


----------



## cafune

People are so unreliable. Can't depend on them for $***.

You guys need to send me those points. I shoulda been more clear in the email. I am not gonna write em up on my own. So unless you find a zero appealing, I'd hurry up with em, savvy?


----------



## awdgirl

I don't want to be friends anymore. It is not that I hate you or wish you ill. I actually want you to be happy. I just can't trust you. My trust with you has been shot to the high heavens. I tried so hard, too. I just can't see our friendship working out. Two sick people. You with your psychopathy...me with my social anxiety. You just take advantage of me. I didn't know you were a psychopath, that's when I tried. Now that I realize you exhibit those traits highly, I can't trust you. I just need to back away before my life is destroyed. Please leave me alone. I forgive you for all the wrong you have done and probably will never own up to. All I ask is that you leave me alone.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Guess I just can't compete and I'm not all that sure I even want to. 
I'm not good enough for you. But Im ok with it. It's you who isn't.


----------



## Matomi

Why do you even bother?


----------



## NobodysPerfect

I still can't forgive you but it's easier to pretend it's in the past.


----------



## EmptyRoom

-cough cough-......

I...I really like you alot...I was wondering if um..we could hang out sometime? Talk and get to know each other ya'know? I find you really interesting as a person...and I want to know more about you.


----------



## SAgirl

I look at you since you remind me of him. I look away since I'm mad at him.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Thanks for reminding me of how much a loser I am


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I am upset that you keep telling me you will come over or do things with hayden and then you don't end up doing them. Twice in the last week.

Not going to say that to him though because I'm not mad and I don't want to guilt trip him for doing what he has to do.


----------



## layitontheline

Your little girl was the sweetest thing I've seen all week.


----------



## Stilla

You are so terrible at taking a hint.
The reason to why I'm quiet and aloof is because I don't WANT to talk to you, not because I'm shy. Also... you're a lousy friend. I do not like it when you talk down to me just because you're unhappy with yourself. You call me a **** when you know I'm a virgin just because I get asked out more often then you. And then you sleep with a guy you've meet online and have a one night stand and now you're worried you're pregnant? God it's so frustrating talking to you!

:bash:bash:bash

I DON'T WANT TO BE FRIENDS ANYMORE.

I know it's mean but I just had to let it out somehow...


----------



## BrightDays

Phonix said:


> You are SO selfish. It disgusts me.
> Everything has to be centered around you.
> You acted like a girl. It turned me off so bad.
> It disgusted me. It still disgusts me because
> you still act that way.
> I was always afraid to say that and didn't
> want to hurt your feelings.
> You are insecure, lazy and don't want
> anything out of life. It makes me angry to
> even write about it.


That sounds like something someone would want to tell me!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Good friggin LORD you are stupid. Ever thought of taking a break? Of _course_ something's wrong, but you're going to ignore it until it blows up in your face. And when it does, I really hope you don't complain to me because I have few friendly words left for you. You don't seem to clue in that you're constantly working against yourself.


----------



## diamondheart89

Stop being a whiny ***** all the time. Stop talking to me, stop complaining, stop yelling, stop giving me a migraine, stop calling my phone. Just shut up for an hour.


----------



## Micronian

I feel neglected. I'm upset with you, but most of all, I'm sad that you have no use for me. 

I knew this conclusion would happen, but it still sucks to be a witness to it.


----------



## layitontheline

I don't think the people at the very back of the bus heard your conversation; talk a bit louder :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

So, I realize that the days of me needing to look up to somebody are kinda over, but recently I noticed that regardless, I still look up to you anyway. I want to be like you. I admire you and your ability to deal with everything life throws your way. You have more strength than I usually give you credit for. You are more influential than you think. 
Please don't steer me in the wrong direction. 

:heart


----------



## kangarabbit

I hate how you act all nice and crap around me but you always exclude me from social events. Stupid two-face.


----------



## Melinda

Part of me will always love you. I want to be your friend again, but I guess you don't want that anymore. I can understand that, I just feel bad that it has to be like this....


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

What's it going to take for you to get the message, ugh.


----------



## Phonix

13utterflyze said:


> That sounds like something someone would want to tell me!


:um I do not know you. 
And you aren't the first to wonder if it was for you.

Now to go on with my rant toward someone - who ONLY I know:
You choose to talk to girls who have low self esteem because you
aren't man enough for a real woman. You like that they are down about
themselves because you can take advantage of them by their neediness
so that they won't see that you only want to use them for emotional attention, that
is why you don't care if they are from another country or if you ever see
them in person. You don't care about really physically engaging with them because
you will gratify yourself, and that's all that matters to you. I feel bad for the girls you talk to. You are only sucking the life out of them. i hope that they realized what you are like! Oh, one more thing, I wonder if any of them know how you believe that as long as it's not serious, it's ok to fool around - have a few that think they are your girlfriend - all online or from other countries, of course, because no one in person would put up with your crap.
-- yeah buddehhhh!


----------



## River In The Mountain

I drank all your coffee.


----------



## SAgirl




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I am legit surprised you acknowledged my existence today. Come to think of it, I'm almost positive you smiled. I hope this side of you lasts, because being nice suits you. I don't think you were born a dickwad.


----------



## Embassy

You truly are kind person. Why else would you greet me in class all the time and be friendly to me?


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I wish I could take back everything I did in elementary and high school so that we can be good friends again.


----------



## ladofmad

I've been wanting to say this for years now. I think you're very pretty and I really want to go out with you.


----------



## CountingClockwise

Quoting Family Guy at me to make fun of me isn't amusing or innovative-it's pathetic.It was only original when, oh I don't know ,Family Guy said it! Someday, you're going to look back on how you treated me and feel ashamed.
What did I ever do to you? Was it just because I'm an easy target?


----------



## barczyl

You sir, are an idiot. Shut up and listen the the one talking, instead of jumping straight to conclusions. And you don't pay attention. Explains why you always ask the stupid questions which have usually been answered.

On another note to a completely different person: Hey, listen...maybe we should go get coffee or lunch some time. If you need some help with one of the classes since I kind of took the same form of class before, just give me a call or something and I'll be glad to help you out.


----------



## LOLA12

you're fake ...


----------



## Ballerina

SHUTxUPxWINSTONxCHURCHILL.


----------



## Ballerina

I can circumvent the capitalization filter with white x's, fantastic. BRB, jim_morrison's visitor wall.


----------



## Kennnie

I wanna jam a fork up in your head.


----------



## Stilla

You annoy me :lol
Which makes me feel bad, since it's not your fault.


----------



## EscapeReality

To everyone and i could properly say it anyway, but you wont listen so what's the point 

"For **** sake you are free and you are alive, beautiful and free to do anything you want, now start living, those negative vibes are just thoughts nothing else, everyone has these thoughts it is if we decide to put them in a higher category than what they really are which is just thoughts because we are human, so for ****'S SAKE relax your spirit and soul within and live your freedom because you aint got much time left to perfect your soul and mind within what you want to accomplish, so stop WASTING THE ****ING TIME!!!


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I like the other two.. But you're still a *****.


----------



## CourtneyB

I want you... but what the he*l is the point? I keep telling myself it's no use to have these feelings. I don't want to want you, but I still do.


----------



## odd_one_out

Maybe you should get it over with and concentrate only on your husbands/possible husbands to be. Why are you attached here still, to a shrivelling, ageing, weirdo hermit?


----------



## njodis

Sorry, but I am not a human.


----------



## beansly

Stop praying for me because it's not working.


----------



## sillywillynilly

A big **** YOU to all the good looking people out there. 

I just feel like blaming my problems on someone and you are the people that piss me off the most. I wish I was like you, I HATE YOU for having such an easy life, you don't know how hard it is to be like me. 

/end vent


----------



## Innamorata

Have you died? Where are you?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You make people want to quit their jobs to the point where the idea of calling in sick makes them giddy. You have two little girls and they are more of an influence to you than you are to them. What a great example. I'm so so so tired of your ****ed up self interfering with me and people I care about. I really can't believe you would go and do that - it's just embarrassing to everyone involved. May as well walk around with a sign reading "BOSS" taped to your forehead, because clearly that's who you think you are.

-------------------------------------------------

I _really_ hope it's not what they think it is, but to be honest I'll be surprised if it's anything else. The symptoms make sense. I've never heard of this kind of thing happening in any other circumstance. Damn. You don't deserve any of this right now. I'm not sure if you're sheltering yourself from it or you're in shock or what, but hopefully you understand the gravity of the situation. I wanna give you a big hug cause I have this horrible feeling the doctor was right.


----------



## CountingClockwise

Well,I sure as heck aren't eating them..


----------



## diamondheart89

Be my friend again?


----------



## Wintergurl

I feel like im going crazy


----------



## AussiePea

I want to be able to sing like you,



Landau Eugene Murphy, Jr


----------



## clair de lune

1) P**s off, I'm doing the best I can!
2) I miss you.
3) Please for the love of God, STOP TALKING.


----------



## AussiePea

clair de lune said:


> 1) P**s off, I'm doing the best I can!
> 2) I miss you.
> 3) Please for the love of God, STOP TALKING.


Is the last one in reference to whom I think it is?


----------



## clair de lune

Ospi said:


> Is the last one in reference to whom I think it is?


LOL YES :clap but also someone else in my life.


----------



## insanityartist

I don't know where I stand with with you. Do you want me or not?


----------



## Stilla

Your loss :stu


----------



## Gorillaz

Hi, how are you? I'm ' '....


----------



## catsxx

Gorillaz said:


> Hi, how are you? I'm ' '....


This is perfect. ^

Also, Can I touch your hair?
:3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I hope you don't feel like I'm intruding, but I feel like you need more people in your life supporting you in times such as these. I won't pester you, just letting you know I'm there if you need me and I sincerely mean that. I don't know what to say to someone who lost a baby they didn't even know they were carrying. Really wish I could provide more comforting words. I'll cover for you at work for as long as you need.


----------



## layitontheline

i love you. i'm all mushy. i want to do everything with you, once again, and a million times over. can't wait till next time.


----------



## mind_games

I need you to be frank with me but I suspect you correctly realise that I'm in a bad place right now and (incorrectly assume) that rejection from you might precipitate something _bad_. You will be the last thing in the world to have such an effect on me and I'm strong enough to take rejection. The way things are I will be going there anyways. I just want some certainty and frankness from the people in my life and I'm sick of going after wisps of hope like some kitten playing with illusive, elusive strands of rope. But I guess you aren't in my life; your actions or more specifically your inactions make it clear. You just aren't that into me or at least aren't interested in that kind of life right now. And fair enough. I'd just like you to tell that to me straight up. And I'd like that email about the student loans even in the midst of my awkward emails :lol. I'm sorry I'm making things awkward for you.

----------------------------------------

And you ****ers only piss me off. Just four I'd like to talk to there and I don't even have ability to do that. Your presence pisses me off no end. Stop trying. Slight overreaction there but that gets across my frustration.

----------------------------------------
That felt like therapy! This is a bloody good thread. Like postsecret, in a way.


----------



## Ventura

I just wanna scream *I like you , I like you A LOT*


----------



## Stilla

Do you think I'm ugly?


----------



## whiterabbit

Hello. I got a missed call from you.


----------



## regimes

i'm not mad because you didn't let me hang out with my friends.
i'm mad cause i thought i could trust you and i just wound up hurting myself again.


also i'm about five times more forgiving than you are.


----------



## penguin runner

Stilla said:


> Do you think I'm ugly?


I can answer that for whoever you are too afraid to ask that to. No. Definitely not. In fact you'd be on the exact opposite end of the ugly spectrum.


----------



## mind_games

You know all that you gotta be happy with yourself before you can be happy with something something sihsekggkdfhgkfnbfd crap? I'm not doing too well with that.
Not that I want people to talk to me either. It gets me down when it's someone I dislike. And it's almost all been people I dislike. That's what I don't like about this. I would run into fewer people like that if _it_ weren't so. Not that things were going well before. From memory things were pretty much the same. I suspect the few I like don't like me. Or at least don't know I like them or are just as socially munted as I am.

My mood rests on fragile supports. Actually it's fragile because there are so _few_ supports. The supports by themselves are fine but it's tough to balance something when all you have is 2-3 supports and some of them just disappear from time to time :lol. Not their fault.

And all triggered by something which was initially giving me joy, or at least occupying my attention sufficiently to make me feel good. Sigh. It's all a bit pathetic really. How could _that_ trigger it. Like a little kid.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

YOU ARE SO ANNOYING.
Stop talking to me, are you that insecure with yourself that you cant sit in silence for longer than 30 seconds???
I don't care about your dull life, my lack of reaction and reply should give you the message!
You think I go to my room to get away from my step-dad, No I go there to get away from you!!!

(directed at the boarders gf)


----------



## electronic cigarettes

your "art" sucks and you're a ****ing tool


----------



## GunnyHighway

I should hate you with every ounce of my being, but I can't stop wanting you. 

**** you life...why can't there just be a line I follow for the rest of my life telling me what to do.


----------



## Aphexfan

Oh why did I ever join you formspring?


----------



## regimes

i remember.. it was rainy and i offered you a ride home from school, and we were talking.. and i told you i was an atheist. i didn't realize at the time that it was the first time i'd ever said it out loud.. and i remembered.

i wish we could have gone somewhere.


----------



## Melinda

You are being a complete *sshole right now. Why do you need to smoke pot in our house? You think our roommates will just let that slide? And then when I try to have a rational conversation with you about it, you get neurotic and tell me that I don't understand because I've never tried it. Well here's a f*cking news flash for you: I have a sibling who is a dope fiend--_I don't want to try anything._ Wish you could understand how I feel about this....or anything at all, even. I hate going out with you. You embarrass me and you just don't care.


----------



## sillywillynilly

WTF how can you people say that you are ugly when you are dating like the BEST looking ****ing boyfriends!? And you STILL think you're ugly?

HOW!? That honestly does not make any logical sense, either you are somehow ****ed up in the head or you're lying to get compliments because you're depressed in other areas of your life.

YOU CANT think you are that ugly, it doesn't make sense!

The End


----------



## sillywillynilly

RiversEdge said:


> Some girls like that just want attention and some girls need to be reassured because they lack self esteem. imo...just sayin.


I know, I was just venting. I'm in angry mode right now


----------



## sweetD

Your unnecessarily guarded with me and mean. And condescending! Why are you so defensive, people are not that bad! Especially me, have I not proved to be someone you can trust and who loves you a lot.


----------



## TheOutsider

I want to trust you. But I've had only ONE friend these past four years. He was my best friend and my only friend. He hit me, he called me names, yet he told me he loved me at the same time. I'm ****ed up. I don't know how to make friends. I gave up all the ones I had when I started dating him, because he didn't like me hanging out with them. He would make me feel bad if I wanted to. And now I've just been trying to repair those friendships and its not working. Those connections I had with them aren't there anymore. And it feels awful. 
I have this guard up that I am so afraid to let down. And whenever I start feeling comfortable with someone I start to let it down. And that's when all panick sets in. I feel like I am putting myself in spot to be hurt. I feel like I am not taking precautions to prevent any misfortune that might occur. And if something does happen, I'm just going to beat myself up for it for who knows how long. 
I'm so afraid to open up to people that I would rather just run away. It causes me so much anxiety. But at the same time I'm miserably lonely. And just want a friend. It's like this internal conflict, and right now, I just don't know which one I'd rather have.
I just hoped you would understand. I'm sorry.


----------



## Innamorata

Are you a complete f***ing idiot? Seriously?


----------



## River In The Mountain

You are arrogant, presumptuous and downright selfish. I don't find you irresistible, although you seem adamant that I do. You criticize everything about me. I have no idea why you even want to be around me or why I even talk to you.


----------



## aquilla

Gosh, you and that blonde look soo... made for each other. And me? Hmmm, well, its almost ridiculous that I love you.Loved you.But hey, its just me.And if I never meet you again, just know - you'r beautiful.Brilliant.And Im not likely to meet anyone similar to you in my life.And... I will never forget you.


----------



## odd_one_out

Maybe you should ask yourself why.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

If you're going to get mad at me for trying to help you, then I won't help you anymore.


----------



## atticusfinch

Don't take offence, but I prefer to sit by myself during lectures. Just because... I learn better that way.


----------



## artynerd

If he ever read this.. I just want to tell him, I will always open that way on contact... 
please contact me someday!


----------



## Sensitive22

.


----------



## Ballerina

Oh my Goddddddddd I hate you. I don't care that you didn't cancel on purpose. I hope you're not allergic to nuts, because I'm going to kick yours up into your throat.


----------



## B Harvey

tony mprtimer, you're a fat beeding wanker living in your poncy mansion. i made you that money, you fat git....oh wait i already said that to his face. sorry fellas.


----------



## Stilla

I'm not going to sleep with you.

Also... why would you want someone dead just because they don't want you back? That sounds seriously unhealthy.


----------



## Rosedubh

This isn't my job. You're the parent. I don't want to give you my money, the money I worked all summer for and didn't take a break. And now I'm working again and you're going to take all that too. I got a job to buy the things you couldn't buy me. And i understand you cant buy them and I appreciate everything you've done for me. That's why I started working, so you wouldn't have to pay for me anymore. But now it's just me paying for you, for the bills, for food, for your cigarettes. And it feels like you're not even grateful.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Sometimes I wish I had never gotten close to you.


----------



## regimes

i really wish you weren't just another domino in a long line of dropped chances, but i think you are.

i'm sorry i'm cheating us out of the opportunity to know each other.


----------



## James_Russell

Hello, what is your name?


----------



## River In The Mountain

ya only have to ask ^^


----------



## purplefruit

why are you such a ****ing *******


----------



## TheWorm

"I love you and I hate you at the same time."


----------



## leonardess

I think I'm going to get this one. not sure it's the right one for me, only time will tell. In a way, I hope I do though - it would help out so much in the immediate term.


----------



## leonardess

I've let myself be too much influenced by the thinking and opinions of others. Of course, I knew this before, but I didn't understand the full impact that has had on me. I should have developed and applied my own judgment when deciding when were the right times to consider your opinion and when not to, regardless of what I thought the outcome of doing so would be. the fault is not yours. it is entirely mine. I did appreciate your help very much when you gave it freely. 

How will I tell you that my outlook, my opinions, while not totally diametrically opposed to what I thought before, are different enough that some might certify me insane? well, no matter. they will become apparent in time. I'm comforted and I feel much better - that's the most important thing. 

sometimes this thread feels like a message in a bottle, thrown indiscriminately into the waves. glass unrecycled, just bobbing about, polluting and probably blocking an important waterway for fishies and such. but hey, that's just me.


----------



## Desi

Why cant things be the way they were long ago? Why did i refuse to see? Can we start over from scratch??? But im never gonna say it


----------



## Freiheit

You're an ugly ball of lying, manipulating lard. I hope your relationship with that ***** crumbles soon, as did all your other ones.


----------



## Liana27

Stop talking about me behind my back. I know you do it because you talk about everyone else behind their backs. If you have a problem with me, please tell me to my face. I'm fed up with fake friends.


----------



## regimes

talking to you just reminds me of how screwed up i am.
we start our conversations with the fun things in your life and then progress slowly downhill with whatever my problems are. and i really hate that, cause i want to contribute fun and light and optimistic things, instead of things about my joblessness and indecision about my major and my problems with my mother.

and you're the person whose opinion of me matters most.. and i can't keep anything from you.


----------



## Ballerina

I retract every-thang. I'm going and I'm going today without youuu because I've never had an issue doing things on my own before, and I'll be damned if someone like you will break my streak.


----------



## SuperSky

Argh! Argh when I'm happy! Argh when I'm sad! Argh when I'm good or bad! Argh! What'sat you say? Argh! I can't hear you... Argh! One more time! Argh... Very good. Excellent. In fact, ARGH!


----------



## JAkDy

What's the water-pistol for you ask?

Occasionally about twice every 3 weeks on average, I get so depressed that I want to kill myself. On these occasions I fill up the little hand-held water-pistol with vodka and lemonade, and 'shoot' myself repeatedly in the mouth (to drink). If it's a really really bad time, I will do that for a while and end up dreaming up drunken suicide plans that I know I'll never take.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I miss you...


----------



## Rosedubh

I should have known!


----------



## Ballerina

"Mentally ill people are so fascinating and strange!! Way more than other people. They think outside the box, really interesting, really wacky talents without the restraints of conformity. Got any stories to regale me with?"

A flattering hybrid of summarized speech without additives, from my postman and landlord in the same day. It's horrible to generalize regarding mental health, regardless of whether it's a positive or negative statement. A myriad of people have talent without the restraint of mental illness and a myriad of people have their talent dampened by mental illness. I was first institutionalized at 14 and have been on first name basis with lady psychiatry since 16 (and I swear to God, the next 15 year old who declares something like that as though it's a badge of honour, I'll punch in the throat. Go compete with the vagrants off Risperidone) and patients are like any other. A schizophrenic is no more interesting than a diabetic, and I don't want to feel any more aberrant than a diabetic. Regardless of whether it's through a 'positive' statement. Everyone experiences different variations of trials, and develop different assets from separate ordeals. The only difference I've seen in residents is sadness, and a higher likelihood of mental retardation. 

It's incredibly amusing that mental illness is one of the few major illnesses left that has politically correct individuals spew an inordinate amount of politically incorrect 'unintentional' vitriol in willing and conscious ignorance. I've needed to explain my upcoming residence to a small handful. Half the time, from both people I've known for under a minute to people I've known for years, the reaction is an incredulous, "Oh wow, really? No way!! That's terrible, so what's it like?!" I'd accept the surprise may be from people who mistook me as high functioning if it hadn't come from strangers. Maybe I should sew a gold star into my jacket. Arghh the morbid curiosity and a romanticized view and the opinion that as it's intangible, it can't possibly be as serious or detrimental as breast cancer or hydrocephalus. They often appear to think that the majority of people hospitalized are either psychotic (the more 'strange' and 'interesting' ones) or psychopaths. My apologies to Hollywood that OCD, depression, anxiety and borderline aren't ****ing interesting enough. I'll pass on the message to the other residents to up the ****ing ante. I have psychosis (schizotypal), C-PTSD, depression, OCD and formerly agoraphobia (dependent on the clinician asked), and I'm no stranger than the next. I just finished eating strawberry jam on toast for lunch, de-weeding the front yard and bleaching the walls of my bathroom due to mold build up. MY GOD, someone restrain her before she does damage to other people or herself!! 

They ask what it's like on the inside like we're a different species. Oh yes, that patient over there with post-natal depression who's crying into her shirt is a special unique snowflake, and we have so much to learn from her about thinking outside the box~*~*~*!! If they want someone who's a free thinker, they should interview engineers. Painters. Visit a think tank. That may also result in interviewing the post-natal depression patient who's additionally an engineer. Mental illness is incredibly prevalent, even first world problems patients aside. Which is why I'm surprised I have to keep dsbfjdsbfds explaining it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I Just had a dream, and you were in it!


----------



## IbyDaby

We're finally getting along but I can't help but resent you. It's not your fault, but I feel like they chose you over me and it makes me so angry at both of you.

And to someone else: We've been friends since the 10th grade and I can't stand you. You're shallow, materialistic, and just plain rude. You constantly put me in situations that make me uncomfortable knowing what it does to me. But, chances are I will continue being your friend. I don't have enough friends to get rid of one.


----------



## Freiheit

I wish you would just tell me what happened, and why you did what you did. Because now I'm very confused and I don't know what to even think.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Help me, please


----------



## Cornerstone

i find vaginas disgusting


----------



## Cornerstone

its good that we are friends, but really were not> i find you a tad boring and limited, un ambitious. i dont like it that you treat lorena so bad behind her back.


----------



## Cornerstone

i really want to be your friend, or at least get to know you well, im too shy to approach you myself


----------



## Cornerstone

i am partly a kind of racist.


----------



## cafune

Sir, I now understand why you said it was impossible to do well in your class. Perhaps, if you showed up more often, we might actually, possibly, maybe... do well? And a heads-up as to what our quizzes are on is always helpful. You know, just a passing thought.


----------



## regimes

thank you for making me feel so okay with myself.


----------



## lazy

You shouldn't resort to physical punishment when a toddler makes an innocent mistake, such as spilling water or breaking a household ornament. No type of punishment was ever needed.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I can't figure out why you don't care about the bottom people :stu


----------



## sillywillynilly

You are starting to annoy me. I think I'm starting to annoy you to though.

You are incredibly insensitive at times and make jokes about me that I do not take very well. I wish you would just be nicer.. Why are you like that?


----------



## dlennr

You are exactly what I dreamed of when I was young. I would give anything to have met you sooner.


----------



## AnnaM

we've been enemies for 4 years now.. and i still have no idea why you hate me and are so mean to me


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol Can this week get any more hectic?! :lol


----------



## Mr. SandMan

What I would say would be waaaaay too f**kin racest .. #justsayin

Don't judge me please : )


----------



## Ohhai

I wish you would have told me you were that depressed, I wouldn't have stopped you, but I'd have at least been able to learn from you while I still could.


----------



## beherit

to the girl in class. ill hang out with you and watch movies with you but i won't date you. not ready for anything yet, sorry.


----------



## mcmuffinme

i know it seems like i am trying to be difficult, but i am only doing my vain attempt at standing up for myself. i will fail. i always do.


----------



## Goopus

I still love you.


----------



## beherit

You're really cool holy ****.


----------



## Silverella

Ohh I think I might even be too afraid to post it here. But...you turned me all upside down and blew me apart and all the other cliches, even though I thought I was too old for such silliness and too settled. I would still likely be very, very bad if you made a definite move. There, i'm a horrible person.


----------



## Stilla

Well you're entitled to your opinion... to bad it's a silly opinion to have!


----------



## ratbag

You love me when I do something for you and hate me when I don't. You make me feel uncomfortable and you say things behind my back. I can't ever be your friend, but I will treat you with respect even if I get none in return.


----------



## anonymous soul

"You're the cutest girl I've ever seen and you are amazing."


----------



## beherit

I resent you.


----------



## beherit

I wish we were still close.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want to talk to you and be your friend but I don't know how to start it and I don't know if you already dislike me anyway.


----------



## lad

Whats your name? Just type it in my phone with your number.


----------



## vi et animo

I'm so tired of crying over you. I hate you almost as much as I hate myself for giving you this power over me. I mess around with other guys just so I can find someone to replace you. I'm done.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

You are probably the most selfish person I have ever met.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

You don't know what the **** you're talking about, yet I always have to go along with what you say because you think you're always right.


----------



## cafune

I am not being pessimistic, you're just too ****ing optimistic and you think this is all some sort of fairy tale. Just how freaking stupid are you? I'm just looking at this situation realistically. **** you all. Why the hell are you guys so involved in my life anyways? I'll live it however the hell I want to live it. I swear, you're all shaving years off my life, sending me to an early grave. And I can't do this anymore. It's pointless. But now I can't back out. Hope you're all happy.


----------



## candiedsky

I don't think you think I'm going anywhere. You expect me to stay with you forever. In my room wasting my life, one minute at a time.

So just how jarred will you be when I finally leave? I'm not the one you should be worrying about. You should be worried about yourself. 

That day will come.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I was just another guy on the internet that was there to get you off. I realize I mean nothing to you, probably never have. I can't help but think I should have just gone through with killing myself. Nobody would *really *care.


----------



## SAgirl

That's terrible gunny. Someone cares.


----------



## anonymous soul

Have you noticed me at all?


----------



## laura024

You don't understand the extent of my despair. You've only scratched the surface.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I am a ****ty friend. I'm sorry.


----------



## Squirrelevant

No need to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Bite me.


----------



## au Lait

GunnyHighway said:


> I was just another guy on the internet that was there to get you off. I realize I mean nothing to you, probably never have. I can't help but think I should have just gone through with killing myself. Nobody would *really *care.


 Don't say that. I'd care and so would others here. I'm sorry that they hurt you. But please don't forget that you're still an awesome person, even if the one who hurt you can't see it.


----------



## odd_one_out

Go away. Leave me alone, everyone. Don't talk to me. Stop bothering the recluse. :mum


----------



## UltraShy

BetaBoy90 said:


> My penis is that of average length and girth. Phew, glad I got that off my chest, of course that isn't meant literally...


Are you going to submit pictures to substantiate that claim?:lol


----------



## 0lly

Hello, I'd like to join this gym please.


----------



## caflme

Fine... but it wasn't what you were/are thinking... I just couldn't get here no matter how hard I tried or how much I wanted to be here. I'm sorry for the other stuff that happened.


----------



## alex123

You never talk too me except when you need something or have no choice...., screw you.


----------



## cafune

That hurt. I don't know if I'm being too sensitive but that hurt. I trusted you guys. And now I realize that I was wrong to do so. You know that I'm not cool with this kinda stuff. And you know that I take that stuff seriously. I don't know what your definition of friend is, but to me, it's someone you can trust, who will be loyal and there for you when you need them. You're not there for me and I can't trust you. And I cannot believe that you can go on and act like nothing happened. And that things are all fine and dandy. They are not. You know that I don't let this kinda thing go. You think that cause you are you, and because we were closer, things are different? Well they're not. I hereby divorce your friendship. I don't need you in my life.......... And then I think about the pretty amazing times we had, and I think, "Why did you have to do that? Didn't you realize how important that was? Why did you have to go and mess it all up?" I just want to forget it, but I can't. And I know I won't. I'm not going to be able to move past this. You probably don't even realize how much this has changed my opinion of people in general. On the highway to misanthropy. Wonderful. Least I'm developing a thick skin.


----------



## dlennr

Everything has always been so easy for you. God gave you a personality that everybody loves. Things always work out for you; you always get answers. I don't even like to come to you with my problems because I feel like you talk down to me, like I couldn't possibly be spiritually advanced enough to understand anything. I can't help but resent how things work out so perfectly for you, but my life never goes anywhere, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## candiedsky

I wish you would stop doing that thing that I hate and then making me MORE uncomfortable by pointing out that I hate it. **** off.


----------



## odd_one_out

I don't want to talk today. I've guests. :/


----------



## incito

How long are we gonna pretend you're not doing this on purpose? I'm naive sometimes, but not completely stupid.


----------



## Stilla

Oh how lovely :roll


----------



## purplefruit

can you speak a little clearer please...i can't understand when you mumble...thanx :um


----------



## mrmarc

Just leave me alone, im sick of you making assumptions but never actually asking me. Seriously, it's all the time lately:/


----------



## caflme

(to someone here at work)

Mind your own f-ing business... do you f-ing job and stop trying to cause drama by being a tattle tale about crap you know nothing about... and starting stuff that is divisive stupid and petty.

(to my boss)

If you have a problem... own it... talk to me and stop being a chicken****... don't blame stuff on others when you are afraid to confront things.


----------



## Ohnoes2191

I wish you didn't own that little piece of my heart. You still make me giddy when you speak to me... I'm flirting with disaster.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

It just wasn't meant to be. We're done.


----------



## beherit

hey girl that i still pine over, so i decide to try to break the cycle of small impersonal stuff we usually talk about, and share something very deep with you, and i don't get a response. Wow, what a mistake that was. what do you want from me? why do you even bother to talk to me, if all i mean to you is not much. Notice how i don't bother to call you or text even though i have your new number? Why is it that? It's because you make me feel like, i don't mean anything to you, and you've made me feel really badly about myself when all i tried to do was understand why you ditched me for all those months. 

sorry, but.. you actually meant a lot to me. so of course it still stings, that I've been reduced to an occasionally chat buddy. if that's all you want, so be it. i won't make any effort either. I would tell you all of this myself, but i really don't think you'd care.


----------



## jonesy852

Listen here you son of a &$%#!. I know you're the one who has been eating my pop tarts when I am in class. I found several wrappers shoved behind the couch cushion you always sit on. If I find another one missing I swear to God...


----------



## Stilla

*Just shut up! I'm never gonna be good enough for you so just drop it. I don't even like you most of the time. You're just there.

* I don't feel good. I just feel empty. I think I'm depressed.


----------



## crsohr

Please don't text me tonight or tomorrow morning. I don't wanna go out tomorrow I just wanna chill.


----------



## olschool

who the hell is travis-- you serioulsy gonna tell me he was over your house and u wanna continue talking to me? i dnt think so- im not going through that again


----------



## artynerd

He's mine!!! Bugger away you!  
(he isnt really) but hes so cute! Wish he was x)


----------



## alwaysmistaken

I will never hate you for what you did to me. You will regret what you did.. maybe not today, or tomorrow, or next year.. but one day you will. Knowing that.. makes me happy.


----------



## josh23

I want you to want me.


----------



## Stilla

You don't owe me anything.


----------



## Invisigirl

Someone #1: If having this kid is going to mess up your life, and you're anti-abortion, why can't you give the kid up for adoption? Do you really think you're financially capable of supporting a child, when you're struggling as it is? I'm not saying this to be a *****, I'm saying this because I'm worried about your future and the kid's future.

Someone #2: I want you. NAO.


----------



## She

You're not the only one who needs a ****ing cigarette.


----------



## olschool

i dont owe you anything!!!


----------



## penguin runner

What are you doing to me? You just confuse my mind.


----------



## leonardess

I have nothing but much love to give you. I've always loved you. In my mind, you are still 9 months old. It blows me away that you've grown into such a beautiful young woman. You are amazing, and it was never a mistake to bring you here. you make this a better place. I don't regret that for one millisecond, nor the nearly nineteen years it's been since I last saw you. I'd go through it again if it still meant a better life for you.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm so tired of being alone and having these destructive thoughts inside my head
Please help me, please


----------



## minddrips

I wanna tell the guy I have a crush on that I like him:]

...hmmm but what where can I that??


----------



## artynerd

I missd you, how are you? 
I wish you would reply to me...

But I know you wont...


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

I need help. And I feel guilty. I feel like a terrible person. I don't want to be here. I'm not strong enough. I'm sorry. I've almost given up.


----------



## wmw87

person a - You're cool and your name is Greek. Sorry if I've been distancing myself from you for the past few weeks. Been having a bout of depression that left me wanting to lay on the floor and put a .357 to my head. if i have time i'll wish you luck tomorrow. i'll try anyway.

person b - i want to hear you talk. it doesn't matter what you say or who you're talking to. you look like an interesting person and i'm sure you have thoughts worth listening to. DO IT SOON OR I'LL START BUGGING YOU AND IT WILL GET AWKWARD. :blank


----------



## candiedsky

when i've progressed in life, when I am making minimum wage and working for hours every day like I should have been years ago, and when I've saved up enough cash and guts to leave this ****ing town, driving and driving and driving with my licence in my **** car... yeah, at that moment, when my face hits the earth of Tracktown, USA - will I be thinking of you?


----------



## odd_one_out

You've no idea what really went on. You listened to lies and distortions from someone who wanted to use anything to stir things up, and automatically believed them. As a result you don't get to hear what really happened because I don't care what you think. It's all done with. The end.


----------



## memoriez

you female/s intreage me. lol


----------



## herz

If it were up to me I would talk to you everyday, but my sa prevents me from doing so.


----------



## complex

You are wrong I am jealous of you damn it! I wish I was not but you have a lot of things I really wish I had.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres

I can't believe you went and asked out the person i like, 5 minutes after I told you about it. you dont even know her. what a d*ck move.


----------



## BobtheBest

This is how I really feel, but you've been fooled because I'm always to you. I haven't forgotten.

You knew I liked you, and you picked a cruel way to break my heart. It once gave me a bad view women, but they're not all bad. It's you. You're one of the biggest morons to walk the face of the earth. You're a liar, a douche, and a POS. Do me a favor and go **** yourself. Karma will come back at you.


----------



## beherit

Hey girl,

That was ****ing classy of you to complain that I didn't invite you to the Amusement Park, when you did nothing but act miserable last time we went with you.... You didn't go on any rides and blamed it on being sick..... We asked you if you wanted to ride on anything and you said no... and then you have it in you to complain how we didn't ride on anything you wanted on the drive home. wtf

And yes. I am avoiding you. I know you're talking about it behind my back, and I have no desire to confront you.


hey girl that i pine over,

I'm sorry you lost interest in wanting some kind of meaningful relationship/friendship with me, It really upsets me that we aren't close and that you have no desire to take it beyond a shallow small talk chat buddies. I really really like you, you have no idea how much i valued you. I will hurt for a long time, but.. at least i know i tried.. i can't make you like me :\ ill secretly hope that you will respond telling me I'm wrong. sigh...

Dear self,

Stop second-guessing everything. Nobody hates you, nobody wants to see you gone, nobody pities you. Basically, stop being such a ****ty, moron. None of it matters anyhow. Quit *****ing and get your **** together.


----------



## i just want luv

I want your butt


----------



## mind_games

*Some posts were deleted.

This thread is not an excuse to personally attack fellow SASers. 
*


----------



## Christina123

To the guy I have a massive crush on.
'I like you'.


----------



## mrmarc

That i miss you...and has something changed?


----------



## crispycritter

Things have changed. Big time, and overnight.
I can do it without you. That's the way I want it to be. I wish you could see how much better that is than what it was before...

I am not going to apologize for something I didn't do anymore. You might have gotten me in the past, but not this time. This time I KNOW I'm right. I did nothing to deserve your anger and scorn. All I did was ask a question, yes - I had asked it before. But you don't have to snap at me. I demand respect. If you don't give it to me, oh well. I don't need it. This relationship can end and I will be at peace.

You're not better than me. I'm not better than you. 
I wish you the best no matter what happens. I love you.


----------



## rdrr

Where are you?


----------



## memoriez

was up girl!


----------



## flarf

it was me who farted, i'm sorry


----------



## i just want luv

i wanna rock with you all night, dance you into the day sunlight.


----------



## Mason

I adore you. I avoid you because I don't know what to say. I understand that you love me, but you scare the absolute hell out of me.


----------



## Lasair

I had an educational assessment a few weeks ago and I am getting the result on Monday. I am scared of the result, I would love to be able to tell you but am also just as scared of your reaction!


----------



## Innamorata

Are you ignoring me?


----------



## Boring Loser

You don't live in my house so don't complain about my stuff not being good enough for you.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm really proud of you.


----------



## SuperSky

Your momma's sooo fat that when she jumps for joy, she gets stuck!

Also, I have a bit of trouble trusting you. You seem wonderful to me, but I get these doubts about whether you're making things up. I make myself transparent to you (yes, in the creepy ghost way), and I hope you do the same for me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I have difficulty opening up to people because my words have been used against me so many times. I'm so sorry for getting carried away; it's hard to forgive myself right now, it's really been weighing on my mind...

I hope to hear from you again...


----------



## Chris2012

Nice rack.


----------



## Boring Loser

Why do you like me?


----------



## MindOverMood

I see you browsing, but you're not posting anymore


----------



## Crystallize

I don't know if I would rather punch you or just feel you hugging me again...I wish you never did this to me and sometimes I wish I never met you. I can't believe its been so easy for you to forget me when its been so hard for me to think about anything else. Do you know that everything reminds me of you? And that I can't return the pants I bought you the night before you left me because I don't want everyone at work to see me crying? I wish I knew you weren't ****ing someone else but seeing as you already have a new girlfriend I know you are. And I think thats the hardest part of all this. So screw you too I hate you and I love you but I'm not sure which feeling is the strongest for you right now...or which one I would rather feel towards you.


----------



## Jessie203

I like my cat better than you.... that's a GIVEN lol


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm sorry I'm so boring. I really appreciate the time you've been tolerating my presence. Ah... I really have nothing to say. Sorry again.


----------



## complex

If it were not for those three things I might actually consider things.


----------



## Leary88

It would be cool to talk to you more. It seems like we'd get along. But we never talk. And probably never will.


----------



## FrightOrFlight

Want to go out for coffee or lunch sometime?


----------



## Boring Loser

Don't tell me you know how I feel and that you've been the same as me. You don't and we're not the same.


----------



## leonardess

I love going to the gym with you. well helleeeew!


----------



## lesty2

To my friends who are in different countries: I miss you guys and wish I could be more supportive when you guys are going through tough times.


----------



## Boring Loser

We shouldn't be friends, because you're a lot better than me and I'm not good enough and there's nothing good about me. And you're going to hate me or lose interest in me the more you're around me because of how miserable i usually am or appear to be, and because of the things i talk about.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'd like to tell you all that you suck at engineering.


----------



## AllToAll

You're a hypocrite and I really hope to find better people to spend my time with.


----------



## Innamorata

You're an idiot.


----------



## Tugwahquah

Why do you gotta hate so much! 
Its corrupted haters like you that are turning this earth into the cesspool society that it is.


----------



## Innamorata

You make me laugh.


And you, you make me smile every day.


----------



## ShyGuy86

I was lost without you.


----------



## Hadron92

you ****ing idiot. you didn't have to shoot directly! you shot that guy for nothing. so unprofessional and dumb...


----------



## hoddesdon

I am an alien from another planet.


----------



## pheonixrising

I miss you. Not one day goes by that I don't think of you. Sometimes I smile, and sometimes I cry, and sometimes I just want to die. I'm constantly remind of what we were and what we no longer are. I'm so sick of these awful thoughts and feelings. I just want things to go back to the way they were. I don't want to be afraid of you anymore.


----------



## Ckg2011

I like you, would you like to go out and get to know each other.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I lied...there was nothing healthy about it. :no


----------



## rdrr

i see what you did there.


----------



## Eski

You're the most self centered, controlling, selfish, 2 faced, hypocrite, conniving, c*** i've ever met, say goodbye because you're never going to see me again.


----------



## Tommy5000

I have lost so much respect for you. There was a time when I couldnt wait to see you now I dont care if I ever talk to you again.


----------



## roses6

Just let me know if you both still have it there. It's driving me insane not knowing about you all.


----------



## CountingClockwise

I miss you more than you think.


----------



## Boring Loser

Because of you, i have given up something that used to be a big part of my life because i now find it too disgusting to want to have anything to do with anymore. I wish some day that I would not think of you every time i think of that thing. I wish i would completely forget you and eventually see that thing as something good again. I wish you would feel all the pain that you made me feel.


----------



## Ashley1990

My neighbour saw me naked one day


----------



## alwaysmistaken

I am sick of my life revolving around yours. Clean up YOUR mess, take care of YOUR responsibilities and stop using me!!


----------



## SAgirl

I can't believe that I can't say hi to you anymore. You seem safe from a distance, but I'm nervous around you cause you know about my SA. I'm ashamed of this. 

I think it's funny when you give me the cold shoulder in class. lol!

My best friend reminds me so much of you and I really miss him.


----------



## melissa75

Let's face it. You don't _really_ care. And, geez, here I am wondering why I can't have a relationship with a guy. I can't even keep friends around. Friends...where are they when you really need them?


----------



## Chris2012

melissa75 said:


> Let's face it. You don't _really_ care. And, geez, here I am wondering why I can't have a relationship with a guy. I can't even keep friends around. Friends...where are they when you really need them?


Uhh... you know we don't actually WANT to be friends, right? That's ridiculous. We NEVER want to be your friend. Either we want you, or we don't. There's no in-between.


----------



## Tommy5000

I cant wait until your out of my life forever.


----------



## melissa75

Chris2012 said:


> Uhh... you know we don't actually WANT to be friends, right? That's ridiculous. We NEVER want to be your friend. Either we want you, *or we don't*. There's no in-between.


That's what I just realized .


----------



## laura024

You're a nice friend and co-worker, but you honestly don't understand me at all. Stop acting like my life is perfect. Someone can put on a show when they're really dying inside.


----------



## Chris2012

melissa75 said:


> That's what I just realized .


Never gonna happen unless he's gay. Not kidding.

Good luck.


----------



## Chris2012

RiversEdge said:


> I have never had a guy friend who didn't at some point try to get with me
> or ask curious 'bedroom' questions.
> Unless they were gay. I had one gay friend, but I still didn't undress in
> front of him...yeah, like I'd fall for that.
> 
> But I don't get along with girls, -- well hardly ever....so what to do.....


Well yeah, I mean that's how it works. I have been friends with girls before... but I was never excited to see them as a friend. It was always like a "Hey, good to see ya... see ya tomorrow." It's either all or nothing.

And being the friend sucks... so... I'll just leave it at that.

That's quite the problem. What do you do? Well, you just have to deal with the drama of the guys, I guess... try not to hurt them too bad. But don't let them keep digging a whole. There's a point to drop the hammer or they'll hate you more and more in the end.


----------



## Chris2012

RiversEdge said:


> ....it's weird but I like it, because I guess it's
> because I'm flirty....but I'm not a tease, *if I want
> someone, they'll know it.*


So basically what you're saying here is that you're a tease... AFTER JUST SAYING that you're not a tease.

What is this, opposite day? Oh that's right... I'm just dealing with a woman.


----------



## Chris2012

RiversEdge said:


> haha oh wow.
> So let me figure this out in guy language..... :eyes
> 
> Now I'm confused, am I a tease?
> I just meant, I don't play around if ....omg, nm lol.
> My brain is too tired.


Sounds like we need to go to bed.

...er... I mean separately.

*storms off*
I MEANT SEPARATELY, DAMMIT!

Goodnight, Amy.


----------



## odd_one_out

I can't do this directly anymore. It's only inflaming and magnifying misunderstanding. If I could, I'd say something along the lines of this situation was different to the others. You badly needed someone in person so it altered your behaviours. You've read some things wrong. No, I don't think in black and white. I've complex thoughts and consider multiple perspectives as best I can. That's a distortion. You really don't see me at all. You still don't see what happened and probably never will. Further explanations won't help, hence the lack of detail. Take care.


----------



## au Lait

Chris2012 said:


> Uhh... you know we don't actually WANT to be friends, right? That's ridiculous. We NEVER want to be your friend. Either we want you, or we don't. There's no in-between.


Uhh...you know you're not talking about serious, long term relationships, right? You're talking about hookups. There's a difference.

I don't know anyone who wants to be in a long term relationship with someone who they aren't also friends with. That would be a pretty ****ty relationship otherwise. If there's no element of friendship in addition to romantic/sexual feelings, then that means that it's not a good match.


----------



## Chris2012

RiversEdge said:


> (why do people always jump on Chris, it seems)


That's what she said.


----------



## Chris2012

au Lait said:


> Uhh...you know you're not talking about serious, long term relationships, right? You're talking about hookups. There's a difference.
> 
> I don't know anyone who wants to be in a long term relationship with someone who they aren't also friends with. That would be a pretty ****ty relationship otherwise. If there's no element of friendship in addition to romantic/sexual feelings, then that means that it's not a good match.


wtf? No. I'm saying that a guy doesn't want JUST friendship. It's either one or the other - I either really really like you or I really couldn't care less about you.

Just trying to get laid is another topic.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Do you remember that time, freshman year, when you asked me if I would ever date a guy like you? I was saying "yes" in my head but instead "no" came out of my mouth. Here it is almost 7 years later and I still beat myself up about the "what could have been". :doh


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

RiversEdge said:


> Aw that sucks. Everything happens for a reason though.
> You can look him up or you just haven't found the right
> someone who makes you forget everyone else.


Yeah. I'm a big believer in the whole "everything happens for a reason". It's also one of those head vs. heart situations. My heart feels as though he's my soul mate and my head is saying your flipping crazy!! I think it was just the way he made me feel. But so far no guy has ever come close!! Hopefully one day though. :mushy Well I know he has a Facebook, but I don't. Even if I did have one I don't think I'd have the courage to say something to him.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

RiversEdge said:


> If he means that much to you, you should try to contact him one day!
> for sure.


Girl, if only it were that easy!!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You're lucky we're not in 800AD, otherwise I would've set my hounds onto you to put a final close to your acidic mouth and fingers.


----------



## Derebacar

To my family (especially my parents), you have been so patient with me. Thank you so much. But, in the long run... You don't have to have a sixth sense to figure out I'm not going to make it. I'm not talking about days, weeks, or months from now. Just sometime into the future.* I love you guys*, and I hope that I'm able to do as much good for the world as I yearn to before it gets to that point.


----------



## spaced33

Why can't you keep your promises - It feels like I die just a little bit inside everytime you let me down - I'm always there for you but you only seem to want me when you need something


----------



## miminka

It's nothing personal... I'm just completely repulsed by male sex organs.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm feeling...or was feeling uber ****ty.

But I feel like I can't tell you anything because you're in a good mood and I'll bring you down with my negativity.

And I've been keeping it inside, biting my tongue and swallowing words, talking about superficial things instead.

I'd like to tell you things I'm afraid to say out loud; to anyone. I'm tired of hiding it, I just want someone to listen, and the person closest to that is you.

I feel like I have so much to say but at the same time I want to keep my mouth shut because most of what I say is pathetic ****.

Gargh


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

C: I admire you. You don't care what others think. You stand up for justice, always. Don't think that you are bad, or feel guilty, because you think that this is all out of redemption. The only people who seek redemption are those with a conscience. You are a fighter. One day, when I've beaten the demons out of my own soul, I can join you on equal footing, and we'll navigate this mad world; the possibilities will be limitless.

I: We've been friends for a long time. But I'm trying to move on, while you keep one foot in the past. I can't, and won't do this. I know moving on is painful, and nostalgia can burn. But there comes a time when even you will have to act. If you want to live in the clouds, that's your choice to make. But you won't drag me with you.

Many People: I am so very fond of you all. I'm honored that you share a little of your lives with me. Your pain, your joy, I feel it and sometimes my cold heart burns for you. But all I can do is listen, and be there when you need to let it out. But if I could put bandages on all the wounds caused by your hardships in life, I would do it in a heartbeat. If I could give you anything, I would give you all the clarity to see yourselves in the light I see you in; beautiful souls marred by one too many strikes by life. Don't let SA or anything else repress you; life is a rapidly burning candle. Whatever dream you have, chase it with reckless abandon. I'll be around if you ever need me.


----------



## Siertes

I wish you were still in my life, instead of only in my dreams. I am haunted by you, reminded of the selfishness that cost me your friendship. I miss you, I miss us...


----------



## rnotlee

Wanna hang sometime? -to an old friend


----------



## miminka

If I clearly expressed how I felt they would sort my perceptions from reality; they would tell me these thoughts are products of things other than genuine feeling. I don't know whether they're right or not, nor do I know how I feel. Perhaps I'm theatrical by nature. Perhaps, as William Faulkner said, "A writer is congenitally incapable of telling the truth about anything". And here I am, once again dramatizing. 

You don't need to feel anything for me, you don't need to feel any differently about me than you do your other students. Though, I doubt they're attracted to you. They know you're married with children. They see nothing in you more than a teacher they can tolerate; rotund and fatigued. Perhaps I see nothing more, also. But some days, I am distracted by the desire to know, if there's anything in me, anything you feel, occasionally, sometimes. There is something very mysterious about you- I gather all I do know. It means nothing, none of it. Anything. 

Some days I just want to be desired by certain people, some days I just want affection. When it's tangible, I no longer want it. It overcomes me- I love him, and he loves me too. But everything I love most is so out of reach. One gets sick of it at times. If I could for once separate desire and repulsion, then I could understand. Who understands?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

RiversEdge said:


> When we're dancing close and slow
> I never want to let you go, no, no
> Tell me baby, are we here all alone?
> 
> When we're kissing long and hard
> I can almost taste the thoughts within your mind
> Fantasy is all that my mind can see
> 
> - Lyrics -


:int Who sings it?


----------



## suddentwist

BeepBeepSwerve said:


> C: I admire you. You don't care what others think. You stand up for justice, always. Don't think that you are bad, or feel guilty, because you think that this is all out of redemption. The only people who seek redemption are those with a conscience. You are a fighter. One day, when I've beaten the demons out of my own soul, I can join you on equal footing, and we'll navigate this mad world; the possibilities will be limitless.
> 
> I: We've been friends for a long time. But I'm trying to move on, while you keep one foot in the past. I can't, and won't do this. I know moving on is painful, and nostalgia can burn. But there comes a time when even you will have to act. If you want to live in the clouds, that's your choice to make. But you won't drag me with you.
> 
> Many People: I am so very fond of you all. I'm honored that you share a little of your lives with me. Your pain, your joy, I feel it and sometimes my cold heart burns for you. But all I can do is listen, and be there when you need to let it out. But if I could put bandages on all the wounds caused by your hardships in life, I would do it in a heartbeat. If I could give you anything, I would give you all the clarity to see yourselves in the light I see you in; beautiful souls marred by one too many strikes by life. Don't let SA or anything else repress you; life is a rapidly burning candle. Whatever dream you have, chase it with reckless abandon. I'll be around if you ever need me.


Oh Beepster. Didn't realize you had such a sweet side to you.


----------



## jet10

Both of you make me sick, the way you cursed at me. **** you both.


----------



## mind_games

It's not going to happen between us is it? :/

And whining? Come on! I never tell you what's really going through my mind and I put so much effort into making your laugh or getting you to talk about your life. You don't seem to notice that.


----------



## Knowbody

this is extremely lame but I would love to form close relationships with every single person on this forum._ (more specifically those who live close to me so I can actually go out and socialize with someone who I have something in common with)_

I can't relate to regular people who want to go out, party etc every night.

Having at the very least 10 of u guys as close personal friends where we text/ hang out, go to the library, game, paint etc would make life alot easier for me

lame, i know



In all seriousness tho, someone needs to devise a plan to make this happen, since I'm not good with details and organizing.


----------



## crsohr

To the woman wearing the Red and Black checked shirt: I shouldn't have let you pass me by. I noticed you looking in my direction when I was at the library yesterday and we seemed to cross paths one too many times browsing the aisles too. I could see from the corner of my eye that you were staring when I sat down briefly, before you left. Then there you were again at the mall, at the same time and the same place as me straight after I left the library. You were walking in front of me, but you stopped and let me go past. Which I must admit I found a little strange because there is only one direction to walk in and it was pretty busy in there. When I turned around you quickly looked away. We crossed paths again about 1/2 an hour later as I was leaving the mall too. Coincidence? Maybe that was a sign that I should have said something. If there's a next time I'll speak to you, I promise.


----------



## TenYears

I've totally fallen for you. I want to have a life with you. I miss you. I miss you beside me, in my arms, in my bed. I'm afraid we're not good for each other. I don't know WTF to do.


----------



## artynerd

I really want to know how you're doing and say hello..
But I cant


But however your life is now, I hope its fine! I hope you're okay!


----------



## Double Indemnity

Knowbody said:


> this is extremely lame but I would love to form close relationships with every single person on this forum._ (more specifically those who live close to me so I can actually go out and socialize with someone who I have something in common with)_
> 
> I can't relate to regular people who want to go out, party etc every night.
> 
> Having at the very least 10 of u guys as close personal friends where we text/ hang out, go to the library, game, paint etc would make life alot easier for me
> 
> lame, i know
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness tho, someone needs to devise a plan to make this happen, since I'm not good with details and organizing.


I agree with you. People on this site are awesome.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Get the f- out of my student housing and snort your mcat elsewhere

lolol :b


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I write love stories based on you, and I barely know you. Kiss me, you sexy boy....


:roll


----------



## mind_games

****! It's hard to get you out of my mind.


----------



## cassandraobrero

Why did you choose to be with someone you can live with rather than with someone you can't live without?


----------



## Tugwahquah

Girlfriend.... hes with a younger woman, now you know. Im sick of hearing about it! The radiation from this phone is giving me a headache.


----------



## MindOverMood

Wondering who that was directed at.


----------



## ImWeird

Have you not noticed that I never take your calls? Every time we hang out, I feel like leaving. You bother me quite a bit. We grew up into very different people that clash. I'd rather not be your friend anymore.


----------



## SAgirl

When we said friends forever, I thought we really meant it. 
When did we manage to grow apart? 
I can't believe that this is something that we are even pondering. 
It shouldn't have to be something that we should need to think about.


----------



## julieann

I'm sorry I don't call to make plans with you, but I am such a downer and I don't have the energy to pretend otherwise any more. My physical health is shot, I don't like leaving the house because of the effort it takes to make myself presentable, you don't like coming over because of my dogs and I'm just lousey to be around. Also, I know you will laugh and talk about me behind my back, because you did that kind of thing for years. I just don't trust you.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

I don't know what the hell I want to do. I just want to be free and enjoy life.


----------



## Innamorata

Love you.


----------



## Freiheit

I hope you don't think that I hate you because I don't. I think of you everyday still, and I wish we could still be friends but now I see that that's not possible.


----------



## Stilla

I guess I just don't trust you. :stu


----------



## Double Indemnity

I'd like to say it with a song:


----------



## wjc75225

I think about you a lot. You've started showing up in my dreams. Now, I wish I could just physically be with you.


----------



## Boring Loser

I wish we can do something together again soon. I hope you haven't forgot about me.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I'm not afraid, not in the slightest. I just like doing this.. and I don't think anyone else reads what other people write in this thread that much.
Anyway.
I love you, I love you so much. I really, really do. 
It's kinda funny how happy you make me, how are you so perfect? :mushy
And you should totally leave me something tonight, that'd be nice


----------



## Physika

I like you a lot...those times you have always said hello to me and smiled were the best moments of my life. You are one of the nicest people I have ever met. I know I had the chance to be with you if I tried, but I was too afraid. I just hope I can get another chance one day.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

All i want is you, All i need is you... to just keep my mind off of what happened so that i dont have to think about it and so i dont fall to pieces. I feel like i dont really have the right to ask you to be there but yet it hurts when you're not. Maybe me expecting you to know that I need you is silly... maybe you would be there for me if you really knew.


----------



## TenYears

cassandraobrero said:


> Why did you choose to be with someone you can live with rather than with someone you can't live without?


I've never heard that before...that is totally awesome.

And, he's obviously a fool for not choosing you.


----------



## zer0small

Knowbody said:


> this is extremely lame but I would love to form close relationships with every single person on this forum._ (more specifically those who live close to me so I can actually go out and socialize with someone who I have something in common with)_
> 
> I can't relate to regular people who want to go out, party etc every night.
> 
> Having at the very least 10 of u guys as close personal friends where we text/ hang out, go to the library, game, paint etc would make life alot easier for me
> 
> lame, i know
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness tho, someone needs to devise a plan to make this happen, since I'm not good with details and organizing.


Not lame to me. I've realized that who cares if people think i'm lame, i'm not perfect.
But I really agree. It would make life so much easier for me. I would even move so that I could be closer to people who understand and want to be close. I know I sound pathetic; it's because I am. I am what I am. And I want what I want.
I know i'm fitting into the topic but when I see someone say something and it is something that I feel like I have already thought, I have to at least acknowledge it.


----------



## Chris2012

TenYears said:


> I've never heard that before...that is totally awesome.
> 
> And, he's obviously a fool for not choosing you.


Actually... I'm pretty sure that's a quote from an old Toby Keith song...


----------



## TenYears

I need to listen to more Toby Keith...


----------



## GunnyHighway

You posted a video online of you doing some...dirty things...I just reported it since it's public and I'm sure a lot of people had seem it by now. Sorry for any trouble I may have caused with that but you deserve better than to be spread around the internet.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I miss you that much more every single day. It's painful.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I want to skip school tomorrow, in fact I'd like to skip school forever but I know that it's not possible, so in the mean time I wouldn't mind you comforting me, in fact I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## cassandraobrero

TenYears said:


> I've never heard that before...that is totally awesome.
> 
> And, he's obviously a fool for not choosing you.


He does not want to take risks.


----------



## cassandraobrero

Chris2012 said:


> Actually... I'm pretty sure that's a quote from an old Toby Keith song...


I had to Google the name of Toby Keith and type in some key words of what I wrote. Oh yeah, there is a song made with those words??? That's pretty cool!

I guess everyone's feelings and thoughts are universal...similar...there are just slight differences in them, but the meanings the same...I'd have to listen to that on You tube, if I can find one.

This guy told me that he would be more at peace living with someone he can get along with...that though he does not know how he can continue living without me, he thinks that we won't have that harmony because we are both stubborn and strong willed.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris2012

cassandraobrero said:


> I had to Google the name of Toby Keith and type in some key words of what I wrote. Oh yeah, there is a song made with those words??? That's pretty cool!
> 
> I guess everyone's feelings and thoughts are universal...similar...there are just slight differences in them, but the meanings the same...I'd have to listen to that on You tube, if I can find one.
> 
> This guy told me that he would be more at peace living with someone he can get along with...that though he does not know how he can continue living without me, he thinks that we won't have that harmony because we are both stubborn and strong willed.
> 
> Thanks!


Well, I mean the idea of "living without" somebody is really... relative to circumstances. Usually, you feel that way when you're in the break-up period. Time heals all wounds and he may not be able to live without you today... but he'll be able to tomorrow. But the problem is that really... he'll feel the same way about the next girl.

Sorry... life.


----------



## Knowbody

zer0small said:


> Not lame to me. I've realized that who cares if people think i'm lame, i'm not perfect.
> But I really agree. It would make life so much easier for me. I would even move so that I could be closer to people who understand and want to be close. I know I sound pathetic; it's because I am. I am what I am. And I want what I want.
> I know i'm fitting into the topic but when I see someone say something and it is something that I feel like I have already thought, I have to at least acknowledge it.


get together with the masses on this forum and organize something family.


----------



## cassandraobrero

Chris2012 said:


> Well, I mean the idea of "living without" somebody is really... relative to circumstances. Usually, you feel that way when you're in the break-up period. Time heals all wounds and he may not be able to live without you today... but he'll be able to tomorrow. But the problem is that really... he'll feel the same way about the next girl.
> 
> Sorry... life.


You are right, Chris2012. It's okay, I'd have to look forward to the future by living my life to the fullest everyday...Much as my heart and soul want to wallow in pity, I simply cannot...I'd just have to think that he is happy where he is right now and I cannot make him stay if he does not want to. For all I know, it's the activities we do together that I feel the loss for and not necessarily the person with whom I have spent my time with .

But much more than that thought, I need to take care of myself, my feelings, my health because at the end of the day and when everyone else leaves, I only have myself to depend on and only I can change my life, no one else. Right now, I'm trying to regain my life back and to learn from my mistakes and misgivings. I subscribe to no other word but positive in order to attract positive things.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Stilla

You are not an evil man... you are just a sad man.


----------



## wjc75225

You're beautiful inside and out. Don't ever forget that.


----------



## Lasair

Thank you thank you thank you thank you - you are such a good person, I love your ways and open mind!


----------



## River In The Mountain

I wish I wasn't such a disappointment to you.


----------



## josh23

Talk to me. Even if i'm not being responsive, keep talking to me. I want to know that I matter enough to be chased and wanted despite the way my issues make me act.


----------



## Zoo

I feel horrible for what I did to you in 5th grade. It was a accident. Please forget about. 

Everytime I see you. I feel so insecure because i know I won't even remotely have a chance to be friends with you. Not even a chance to speak. If you REALLY new me we'd get along just fine. Your also stunning *_*


----------



## Nevermind0

you cold, cold ****ing *****.....**** YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelsKels

I will never forgive myself for cheating on you. I think about it still daily. I know you want me to move on, but I cant. I feel like a living piece of crap. Theres more that I did that you dont know, and Id do anything to erase it all. The truth is I could never live without you, but I know you deserve someone better after all Ive done. I love you more than anything but I think I should keep everything you dont know to myself. You already got the big picture, why know the details. It would just hurt you more. But I just cant get over it, its still eating me alive. Im so sorry, but I have to hurt myself for it.


----------



## leonardess

that was the strangest thing that's happened to me in a long time. Even if it's a joke, it was kinda exciting. something beyond worrying all the time and just following routine. how sad is that, that I think so? when I get that first paycheck, I am so going out and doing _something_.


----------



## Jaxin

Mom, dad...I'm gay.

:blank


----------



## KelsKels

RiversEdge said:


> Truly -- you have to *'forgive'* yourself for it.
> Yes it hurts. Yes there are consequences and remorse.
> But you can not change it. You must forgive yourself.
> Do better when you get another chance and know that
> everything happens for a reason. Stop beating yourself
> up. It's over with. Forgive and move on, be free.
> It's going to take time - you will think about it a lot,
> but try.
> _(I'm just offering you encouragement because I had_
> _been through a lot myself)_


Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate it. I thought posting this might lead to negative comments, but im very glad you proved me wrong


----------



## jet10

You make me sick you dumb ****


----------



## regimes

i think i could have fallen in love with you.
sucks i was too scared.


----------



## beherit

Yes, I know I come off as conceited. I am a smart person, and I like to help people, so I give advice (which is often correct. You acknowledge this). I know I use big words, and am good at math. but I give much more thought to myself and the people around me than anyone else seems to. I am always there to lend a hand or help you move. I am much more empathetic than all of you seem to realize, and even if I say jokes that you don't always get or get excited about news stories that you don't care about doesn't make it acceptable to demean me for it. I laugh at your incessant ****ing Southpark and Family Guy quotes. Show some goddamn interest in political events, a worldview or two or something that satiates my need for communication beyond the superficial. I feel like I'm twice as old as I really am around you people, and I'm glad I'm leaving the country.


----------



## mrmarc

You've been so far away lately when you used to be so close, i miss you. Alot.
I dunno if its something i've done or if somethings happened, but will you please tell me?
I understand if you dont want this any more but will you talk to me, please?):
We literally used to talk every day, practically all day.
Im really worried about you, i dunno if you know that or not but i meant everything i said.


----------



## AnnaM

i need you around.. don't go


----------



## xxdarkangelxx

Although I am crazy, my behaviour is psychotically random and I treat you unfairly sometimes, we fight constantly and all hell seems to break loose, I just want you to know I never meant to push you away. I do love you, but I just don't know how ro express it. I understand why you hate me, I just hope you can forgive me as I have already forgiven you xoxoxo.


----------



## rapidfox1

If I were in my highschool cafeteria, I'd go to a table with a group of students, and ask them, "Can I sit here."


----------



## Keith

I'm sorry about that insensitive remark i made yesterday, I'd say sorry but I'd rather just forget about it, and of course it had to be in front of 3 family members. The amount of shame I've felt over it is ample possibly excessive punishment.


----------



## SoSolo

Im makes me so happy to see you smile


----------



## mind_games

What's the use. 

I strongly suspect I won't be able to do it in 2012. And I grow older and waste away a bit more. Nothing to show for it all. Nothing to show to myself.

Well I must be depressed, because the alternative explanation is unbearable.


----------



## au Lait

mind_games said:


> What's the use.
> 
> I strongly suspect I won't be able to do it in 2012. And I grow older and waste away a bit more. Nothing to show for it all. Nothing to show to myself.
> 
> Well I must be depressed, because the alternative explanation is unbearable.


:squeeze

hope you feel better soon


----------



## mind_games

au Lait said:


> :squeeze
> 
> hope you feel better soon


thank you :squeeze


----------



## River In The Mountain

If you sigh with disappointment one more effing time I'm going outside and I'm setting fire to your car.


----------



## MindOverMood

Sorry for all the profile views:afr


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm not stupid and I'm not a waste. Go and sit on your silly little pedestal so you feel bigger than me. I don't care anymore.


----------



## jim_morrison

You hurt people without even realizing it. I kind of feel sorry for you because it seems like you don't know any better. Things might seem great now, but eventually there will be no one left for you to turn too.


----------



## Nesa

I've just wanted to say to a girl in my class, "Good morning. You look beautiful today. How are you?"


----------



## ghen

Why cant you just tell me the truth, what is it I've done or not done to make you think you have to hide yourself from me? If you can't be who you are, good and bad all the way, how can I trust that when I'm around you its really you?


----------



## AnnaM

i miss how we used to be


----------



## leonardess

MindOverMood said:


> Sorry for all the profile views:afr


it's okay.


----------



## humourless

I apologise to all the women whose hearts I've broken in the past. I couldn't help it. If I could turn back the clock to when I was 69...I would!


----------



## rdrr

Why?


----------



## MindOverMood

leonardess said:


> it's okay.


:blush


----------



## mrmarc

I dunnno whats going on with you right now, but i give up x


----------



## leonardess

humourless said:


> I apologise to all the women whose hearts I've broken in the past. I couldn't help it. If I could turn back the clock to when I was 69...I would!


too late. I've spent the past ten years crying into my milk of magnesia. you can't just snap your fingers and expect them to hold together.


----------



## humourless

leonardess said:


> too late. I've spent the past ten years crying into my milk of magnesia. you can't just snap your fingers and expect them to hold together.


Leo I didn't get round to apologising to you directly. We were going well there for a while but I guess it was my cryptic crossword passion that caused the break-up. And I had to move on when I discovered you were having an affair with the local dentist. How could you?


----------



## anx1ety

I wish we could go back to the times before we met & how things used to be.


----------



## moveon

I like your scent (in a non creepy tone)


----------



## AnnaM

i wish you talked to me


----------



## crispycritter

yes, yes...

i know you told me to quit waking you up. i'm sorry. your bedroom door is far too tempting to open. you're behind it, and i'm alone outside it. it's white and has a brass knob...far too shiny.

far too tempting.

i know i'm retarded, but i hope you can at least appreciate that i like being around you.
*sigh*

well anyway, i love you.
don't worry, i'll try harder.


----------



## Class

I like being friends. I'm not interested in you that way.

--

I have social anxiety disorder.


----------



## Ventura

We never talk anymore and it hurts, I miss you a lot.


----------



## vaness

what happened? we used to laugh together. Did I mess up?


----------



## humourless

Darling I know this is hard to believe but............... I'm pregnant.


----------



## bezoomny

I probably gave you pneumonia and I'm sorry.


----------



## coeur_brise

You know that weird sea squirt thing featured on bizarre foods where the host guy eats it and says it tastes "like a fish's rear end"... (due to strong iodine odor and taste)?? That one thing that no one eats because it's nasty, gross and slimy? Well, I feel like one of those things. Nasty, gross, no one eats it and full of slime, like bottom of the ocean dweller, a big sea wart.


----------



## Boring Loser

How can you still not hate me? I am ugly and I have failed you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Typical of you to ignore all the important questions. I can't believe you haven't figured out why your way of living always fails. I'd actually feel stupid pointing it out. It doesn't need to be pointed out. It's too obvious. I mean, really? The same problem over and over and over. Minor details but the same end result. Maybe you don't want to change. I don't know.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I wanna tell you something but I'm too afraid to say...


----------



## SebastianMaximus

I still regret that we never got the chance to talk about what happened back then. I´m sorry you never gave me a chance. You could have changed my life. You still can.


----------



## Rossy

Are you doing anything later,fancy going on a date


----------



## Metal_Heart

You inspire me to live........... I wish you felt the same.


----------



## Boring Loser

I don't know what to get you for a gift. I probably never will know. Please don't get me any gifts either.


----------



## Witchcraft

I hate you for playing those stupid video games.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Fancy giving me higher grades for all my hard work? =D
Even is it's late? =D

Yeh, not likely.


----------



## meganmila

I regret what I did :/


----------



## Arbor

what is uhh....


----------



## Stilla

Please help me...


----------



## AnnaM

i wish i never met you


----------



## offbyone

I ****ing hate you and you almost derailed all my progress. **** you! I will spite you in the future. SPITE.


----------



## candiedsky

As I stand before you, school board, on this very scary day, I am delighted to say I cannot and will not do this speech because I have a legitimate mental condition called social anxiety. You don't get it because you don't have it, and if I even began to try to explain it to you it would take all week. In conclusion, I hate you all. Thank you for your time.


----------



## humourless

It's hard to see your true nature when your behaviour is so annoying.


----------



## humourless

Sorry I can't see your magic but luckily someone else can.


----------



## humourless

It seems like you're laughing at me not with me anymore which hurts a lot actually.


----------



## lonely metalhead

I want to tell you how proud I am of you. I wish we were still friends, but I'll always be there for you, always care.


----------



## laura024

****ing love you. Wish it mattered.


----------



## lonely metalhead

laura024 said:


> ****ing love you. Wish it mattered.


I'm starting to notice that a lot of these kinda posts you make are almost exactly how I feel.
:lol
But most of the time its really nothing to laugh about


----------



## shadowmask

Sorry...it wasn't your fault for caring. I'm just a dick who takes everything for granted.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Friend #1: I am worried about you and I miss you a lot.

Friend #2: The note you left on FB a little over a year ago, was that for me? and if that was for me; do you feel like talking to me again? It made me cry to know someone still cares about me. P.S. The line I wrote in my response I left of "when I read your message, the earth moved beneath me" It literally did move, I was not being figurative there lol

Friend #3: You always say that you wish you had been a good friend to others and myself. But if that bothers you so much and makes you feel like garbage and guilty. Why do you not do anything about it? I was willing to help you but you want to do everything yourself. Now I feel like I need to let you go... I should've ended it when you started seeing your current boyfriend 3 years ago. So enjoy the life you always dreamt of... without me in it. I'm tired of being taken for granted. I cannot handle this anymore. It may be easier to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission, but it is hard to find a true friend than it is to find a superficial one. 

(This last one is pretty fresh in my mind.)


----------



## TenYears

I miss you. I don't think I've ever missed someone so much, in my entire f*kcing miserable life. I wake up in the middle of the night, usually every night, & reach over to put my arms around you & you're gone.

I wish everything was different. I know we're not right for each other, but...

I don't know how things got so f*kced up. And I can't fix it, neither can u, it's too late. Too many bridges have been burned.


----------



## odd_one_out

While I was upset over the thought of spending another holiday feeling isolated, which looks likely, you were out shopping with him and told me.


----------



## mrmarc

Im tired of being the source of every joke, can you please leave me alone.
Im loosing the will to live with it lately ;-;


----------



## Freiheit

Good luck f***ing that b*tch. Heh. Just don't come crying back to me in 6 months or so, because I won't be there for you to s**t on anymore.


----------



## JGreenwood

I'm doing my best not to interpret our situations as a sign that destiny exists and wants us together. I know destiny isn't real, and that this coincidence is going to destroy me from the inside out...


----------



## Insanityonthego

shadowmask said:


> Sorry...it wasn't your fault for caring. I'm just a dick who takes everything for granted.


lol don't worry you're not a dick :squeeze I understand


----------



## trendyfool

I keep meaning to write you a postcard, but by the time it gets to where you're at you might already be back home. Also, I'm not entirely sure what to put in it. Maybe I'll just write a summary of my life over the past couple months, and say I'm doing ok and thinking of you. I miss you, I really do, no matter how awkward I sometimes feel around you.


----------



## anonymid

Happy Thanksgiving . . . I am truly thankful that I had you in my life for a few years, at least.

I miss you so much. :rain


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I miss how close we were when we were kids. 

It feels like we are strangers now.

I suppose when we grow up we also grow apart. So far apart that when we do see each other, engaging in a conversation is an awkward chore.


----------



## artynerd

I wish I can give you a *hug* right now! But I know my hug wont really offer any comfort because im not special to you  
But you seem like you really need it atm, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## laura024

I need you so much closer.


----------



## estse

I regret my last statement.


----------



## lonely metalhead

You're the only reason I'm even here. Without you I'd be gone.


----------



## TenYears

I still think about you everyday. I hope you're doing alright. I still miss you.


----------



## scamp

I wish I would tell the guy I'm seeing about why I was ill recently - side affects from a mood stabilizer, but I'm scared it will freak him out. And then I'd have to tell him why I would need to try a medicine like that to begin with.


----------



## rdrr

I still have some stuff of yours, do you want it back lol.


----------



## cgj93

-.-


----------



## millenniumman75

I am disappointed.


----------



## Ukane

I have a crush on you


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

As much as I hate to admit it, I do still miss you.

_________________________________________________

I don't deserve you. I love you though, and I will forever.

_________________________________________________

All I want for you is to want better for yourself....​


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I never liked you or you. Most of us never liked either of you. We wish you wouldn't come over for the holidays. It was nice last year when you went elsewhere. You always tried to take charge of everything, like you are doing right now. You are not in charge anymore even though nobody ever wanted you to be in charge in the first place. If you don't like it, don't come over for the holidays. Nobody is going to give a f**k if you don't come over. 

We all like my cousins' boyfriend of one year more than we have ever liked the both of you.


----------



## beherit

I miss you, i wish i could hug you.


----------



## artynerd

Before it was I _love_ you, then it was I _really like_ you, now its I _like_ you. My love for you, is fading..


----------



## TenYears

I miss the way u feel in my arms. I miss the way u feel in my bed. I just, miss you.


----------



## au Lait

Gosh it sure is a coincidence that my formspring starts getting trolled right as you openly attack me in that one thread. I wonder if there could possibly be a connection?? It's a real scientific mystery, that's for sure.

Protip: Next time wait a little bit before you troll. It's less obvious that way.


----------



## meganmila

I miss you


----------



## Skip_DJ

Have you any idea what you've done?? I.....hate you....


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My names not Colin, but it _does_ have a nice ring to it.


----------



## JAkDy

(me trying to be brave and actually let them know)



au Lait said:


> .


miss you, and i'm sorry :'(

edit: you don't have to avoid sas altogether for a few days if you see this, i understand if you hate me.


----------



## tigerlilly

I like you. Am I really that bad?


----------



## GPU

your breath stinks, go mouthwash with bleach.


----------



## TenYears

I never realized how hard it is to hate & love someone at the same time.
And I miss you. I really, really miss you.


----------



## Cipher

Stop complaining so much because you actually have had it really good compared to my life. Also, you need to buy your own supplies and stop using up and taking all my stuff. It'd be a lot of stress off of me if you would just move in with your friend next semester. Sometimes it's nice having you to talk to, but more often than not I get annoyed with you. I put up with so much to accommodate you and it's stressing me out.


----------



## Jinxx

What ever happened to me being 'twice the woman she ever was'. 
Now it seems like the other way around. Nice one you prick. Feeling bad for hurting her but not me.
I use to be your world.. Now I'm just some annoying little American girl to you apparently.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Why do you have to have a boyfriend? WHY?????:rain


----------



## EmptyRoom

I feel like I don't deserve you.

You're an outgoing person that deserves a more interesting and lively individual.
I'm as interesting as a rock....though I know you'd state that you don't mind...but why? Why me? I'm a ball of emotional ****.

I mean, hell, I'm not even sure if I...love you, I mean I don't. And I'm sure you don't love me too.
We just met a month or so ago so how could we?

My negativity and low self esteem is kicking in again, and it's ****. I'm sorry, I really am...

I'm a ****storm right now, I have been for the last few years, and I've been trying to get it together, trying to fix myself, but I'm not quite there...

And I feel really guilty that you have to deal with this...this tedious childish and ridiculous part of me....and you don't...you don't deserve that.

You deserve someone normal, someone functional, that can open up emotionally, whilst at the moment I'm unable too.
Hell, I can't even look you in the eye or even know what to say, I'm just silent; boring....

You've really met me at a strange time in my life...


----------



## flykiwi

*you*

We don't have anything in common anymore. And
I mean absolutely nothing at all. Thats okay.

But that was 5 years ago when we used to be friends.
I'm okay with drifting away from you.
I want to move on, I'm a different person now, I've changed
so much from who I was then and you haven't changed at all.
I wish there was a polite non hurtful way to tell you I don't
want to hang out with you. also, you know my fear of dogs.
You have 4 big dogs at your house, so...why would I have to come
over to your house to hang out? You've never even been to my house before.
Please take a hint.

You also need a reality check..
your a very selfish and petty person( self admittedly even) you have said that. And I agree. You argue about trivial things.
And everything you do or say is about you.
I'm not mad at you, though its hard to tell anyone this without them taking it the wrong way and getting hurt, but you annoy me. And I'd really rather not be around you.
And your spoiled rotten by your parents.
Being around you does nothing for me except make me annoyed. I don't want to be like that. Some people just aren't mean to be okay? Take a hint!!


----------



## artynerd

I saw him today  I was happy to see him, I think he too. But I said something I regret, but I hope we will keep in touch. I care about him and I still love him, I guess, I thought I dont anymore.


----------



## rgrwng

can i smell the inside of your shoes?


----------



## JAkDy

I don't like having SamJ in our group. We shouldn't have to hang out with him just because he has a crush on jess. ffs it bothers me because how he was mean to me on lastfm under van*h*m name. 

As much as I hate to say this: I really don't like him.

I think it's because he also went to my school and is the connection between then and now. The last remaining thing.


----------



## heyJude

Stop being so lazy and please do your lot. We're tired of having to do it for you. It's really not fair.


----------



## mrmarc

I could do with a hug from you round about now and just tell you everything:/


----------



## Und3rground

It hurts my pride to say this, but thank you for your advice. You're still an idiot though


----------



## Cipher

Just because I'm not as open about my problems as you are doesn't mean I don't have any.


----------



## Relz

Here's two.

Dear T,
Stop chewing like a ****ing cow. 
Stop _waking me up_ with the sound of your horrific chewing.
Clean your dishes. I don't like the kitchen to smell like your crappy tacos in the morning.
Stop coming into my room without knocking.
Stop dodging responsibility around the apartment, do your part and don't stare at me like I'm a freak when I start cleaning up YOUR messes.
I'm not trying to be stuck up. You can be cool sometimes, but I just can't stand living with you. While I regret rooming with you, I still want to be friends.

Dear D,
I know you're always busy but,
I wish you would come home more.
I wish you would call me more.
I miss you.


----------



## jimity

I've already told the person everything I wanted to and I feel so much better. No point in worrying about what they say or think. I just did it and they couldn't care less.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

you're almost out of time.


----------



## seahero

could you stop making out with your girlfriend in our living room? Thanks.


----------



## Ambivert

Wish you would talk to me more. We had something going good, you and I. I don't know why you have started ignoring me. I hope you don't hate me anymore, none of your current friends are good for you, they are parasites that want to exploit you, I'm the one who comforted you on those dark days these past months, and this is how you repay me? Then **** you if so.


----------



## Yogurt

Daniel i have a huge freaking crush on you!


----------



## Losm

Wait, what were YOU doing in my dream? Shoo!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

You're the biggest jerk that I can't believe I'm related to you. Stop walking all over me just because you're older.


----------



## jet10

You make me sick do you understand Jp


----------



## jenkydora

You really are a bitter old fool, who enjoys bathing in her own misery and victimhood.

Ask yourself why your house no longer has laughter and love in it.

Your own creation is now your own reality.

You really should have sought psychological therapy all those years ago and then perhaps you would have been a more loving and responsible loving parent and wouldnt be so damn lonely with only your bitterness and hatred as your friend.

Wow that feels good. I can never tell her this, cause knowing about narcissism I realise she will never never get it.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Losm

I get the impression that you're actually a huge twit, with a huge ego. Am I right?


----------



## mcmuffinme

I will treat you with common courtesy, but make no mistakes, I do not consider you a friend anymore. I will only hang around you for my own purposes. I will only hang around you because I cannot bear my solitude. For the sake of my mental health, I will pretend nothing has changed. However, our friendship is damaged fundamentally. I cannot be candid with you, because you have never understood me, and I cannot afford to be misunderstood by friends that should know me better. It's too depressing.

Now, I will withhold things from you, because you chose to look down on me. You chose to let your preconceptions about me block out all pertinent evidence to the situation at hand. You didn't even attempt to counter my arguments- you provided no reason for you inexplicable acts, and then avoided me like a coward when I sought answers- without enough respect for me to even keep me in the goddamn loop. You do not deserve my sincere friendship. Instead, I will offer you a hollow friendship that is skeptical, greedy, and superficial.


----------



## NoIce

If this isn't some form of love then what is it?
I'm more comfortable with you than with anyone else, why are we wasting what is obviously special - to me at least.


----------



## falling down

I think I need help.


----------



## odd_one_out

2 episodes in a row around you means I'm staying away. Fed up with them and don't know the cause.


----------



## cgj93

.


----------



## tigerlilly

I like you, and I think you like me too. I'm sorry you're too scared of pissing off my ex, who isn't even your friend, to even talk to me. I wish you realized that I'm worth the effort.


----------



## Dying note

I'd give anything to trade in the rest of my years. You've helped me so much and I feel bad that things have fallen apart the way they have. I can't lie about it anymore.


----------



## SaikoSakura382

The words I want to hear are already said in a song, so quit trying to come up with something and sing it. And the sad thing is that you should know this, since the song is the only thing keeping me alive.

Person#1: Just because I can't look you in the eye doesn't mean I don't want to talk to you... I'm screaming inside for a friend, can't you hear it?

To my English class: Yes, I don't dress like everybody else, I look like I bite, and I do prefer sitting away from other people. STOP stairing at me like I'm a freak! I have my reasons... and I can hear you when you whisper about me...


----------



## Neutrino

I don't give a damn about the castle you built in Minecraft. I am SO SICK of hearing about your freaking games.


----------



## beherit

nvm


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You're on my mind.


----------



## Cletis

I wasn't ignoring you. I have SA. I'm sorry.


----------



## Red Blooded Male

*Tighten Customs & Send them back on the boat.*

Pakistanis and Asians, get out of Great Brittain! and stay out ,youve ruined my Country


----------



## Cletis

Red Blooded Male said:


> Pakistanis and Asians, get out of Great Brittain! and stay out ,youve ruined my Country


Not just the UK but all of Europe.


----------



## Red Blooded Male

Have a nice Christmas and a Happy new Year


----------



## odd_one_out

Your map's very well done.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I think you're cooler than me.


----------



## NoIce

I think you're awesome and I like you!


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Tacos

You racist. :l


----------



## Melinda

Thank you for supporting me getting help, you don't know how much that means to me. I love you more than anything, and I genuinely can't wait until you get help too. You say that there's no problem but some part of you knows there is and always has been. We're dealing with loss, we're dealing with codependency, we're doing all these unhealthy things to run from our emotions. No matter what we both say you're still not eating--I'm still cutting. Two sides of the same coin. You say you don't think therapy helps you, but you aren't giving it a chance. I know I'm powerless over you but I want so badly for you to ask for help.


----------



## hoddesdon

I am an alien from the Andromeda galaxy.


----------



## diamondheart89

Red Blooded Male said:


> Pakistanis and Asians, get out of Great Brittain! and stay out ,youve ruined my Country


But....but...... you said you liked it. O.O


----------



## huh

why


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I am really in love with you, and I know you're not okay with that, but I'm in love with you, and have been probably ever since I met you.


----------



## Cletis

Come back, Charlene! :love


----------



## BuzzAldrin

It's you that I love and it's always going to be you. Quit freaking out. I could panic every time you're there with all of those girls but I don't, I trust you. 

It just hurts to know that you don't trust me.


----------



## Zima

I kinda want to bang your sister :boogie


----------



## Relz

You're too stubborn. Stop trying to talk over me. You want me to talk but you don't even listen.


----------



## Blue Bird

I'm still like you. I stalk your Facebook page and it makes me sad to see you with other girls or see their messages on your wall. I pretend I'm okay, but it still bothers me. I wish we were still together even though I know we shouldn't be.


----------



## anthrotex

"I want to lick your face."


----------



## avoidobot3000

Although it appears to be a chicken-and-the-omelette type situation, I'm much happier when we're friends. I just wish I had more to offer in return. Happy Friday =]


----------



## eppe

i miss you. wish i didnt fell for you so that we can hang out and watch movies. i'll ***** about work (or lack thereof) and you'll say something funny or just sit there and listen and i'll think "finally, i have a guy friend."


----------



## Stone Petals

If you only knew how very, very sorry I am.


----------



## artynerd

It was really hard to say goodbye to him  
But I had too, because I have to move on... 

Goodbye and take care


----------



## cafune

Stop talking to me, or else I will punch you in the face, and break your nose.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I get it, and it's totally alright. : )


----------



## MindOverMood

Not going to touch that because you and me both know it was implied.


----------



## silentcliche

Let's go out on a date. I'd wine and dine you _*so *_hard.


----------



## Syndacus

Hey it's your birthday today, been almost 2 years since that horrible day. I hope you're doing alright and life is treating you well. Farewell Angie.


----------



## Veritastar

Quit hurting me. If you don't like me than just say so! I'm tired of being let down over and over. I am starting not to like you as much as I did before. I should probably look for a different guy. You are starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## odd_one_out

Need you.


----------



## laura024

I can't wait forever. I mean I could, but **** that. I deserve happiness too.


----------



## leonardess

Please don't forget what you said. I sure won't. of course, you know, I'm only going to use you for sex. ha ha.


----------



## cafune

OMG, I MISSED talking to you! <3


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Stone Petals

I don't want to be on the receiving end of your anger issues anymore. Please get some help.


----------



## Kam2010

So - this is pretty much to everyone, because no one really knows who I am:

I have depression and social anxiety. Considering my mother is an alcoholic and my father has OCD, I think I turned out pretty good. 

I know it seems like I'm a happy, social person, but that's a mask. I don't know why I can't develop or maintain real friendships, why I sometimes freeze up and can't talk when it's time to really connect with someone, and why I'd rather hide in my bed alone than go out and do things. 

I do know, since a child, my life was pretending to be happy & normal in front of everyone and then going home to the 'reality' of just sadness, silence, awkwardness. So, to me, that is normal. 

I can go out all you want and make jokes and laugh and socialize and project this image of a happy "normal" person, but I'm not. And I wish you could understand that, and embrace how far I've come. I don't want your pity. I just want you to see me as any other person.


----------



## meganmila

Oh shut up! I think I made up my mind to take a break from you cause everything was bringing me down and now you want to be mean to me. I understand when someone slows down talking to you you will get mad...but I dunno what else to say. It's exhausting. I think I would rather be alone. Maybe I am being mean but I dunno how to deal anymore.


----------



## meganmila

I miss people I used to talk too. Used to be so close and great times. Now there's nothing. I don't see how someone can have a best friend for years. It seems impossible for me to keep anyone.


----------



## prudence

Blizzard - back off. BACK OFF. I don't want to join your game anymore. It's addicting and if I want to feel anxious and high strung, well Blizzard, I've got coffee for that now. Stop emailing me. I know you're an okay company with okay employees and have managed to form an okay game, but I don't need anymore game crack. No more! I'm quitting your terrible WoW that's left me w/ too much computer gear and a fear of people that look like like they could be a blood elf. Thanks for nothing, goodbye!


----------



## mind_games

*This thread is not here for you to make personal attacks against SASers, even if you don't name them. If you have a problem with someone's posts, report them and we'll deal with it. Or put them on your ignore list.*


----------



## Kam2010

meganmila said:


> I miss people I used to talk too. Used to be so close and great times. Now there's nothing. I don't see how someone can have a best friend for years. It seems impossible for me to keep anyone.


Ditto.


----------



## Lasair

It's happening again....why is it so powerful


----------



## Losm

That was really crappy. Sadface.
I really have no idea what I'm supposed to think.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## cafune

You don't owe me anything and I shouldn't have expected any more.


----------



## lonely metalhead

I'm tired of you already. I'm done. You frustrate and annoy me. I want you outta my life. Things could have been better but you just don't seem to give a damn. You make me wish I never met you.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## millenniumman75

Listen! You can't have MAH milk and cookies!


----------



## River In The Mountain

:bashyou don't get it


----------



## cafune

I don't do hugs. :no I dunno why, they're just not me. I _really_ hope that doesn't make me come off as standoffish/mean but they're just not for me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You're front crawl dolphin stroke makes me want to be a merman.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I talk a lot


----------



## Tugwahquah

Wow... you looking handsome in that button up shirt. 
I just want to rip it off of you, then Ill sew those buttons back on later. :wink


----------



## Losm

I feel incredibly guilty that it took almost 2 years to go and visit you. I know you'd be disappointed. I just couldn't face it. I'd give anything to have had you back today for your birthday. I miss you, and I'm sorry.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Its hard to trust you anymore even though its probably just my paranoid self but your actions ruined it, those words will always remain in my head, those tiny white lies, those gut feeling wont go away yet I love you just the same. Those pictures hurt, my mind aches and I know I should just trust you... But its hard, I don't admit this often but I trust only myself these days, your just hopes. Which is terrible because your did nothing but mistakes


----------



## Hello22

Why do you insist meeting me on a week night, when you bloody well know that i work evenings and im too tired to meet you. Could you not even try and organise it on a weekend night.

I think its best we just leave it at that, cos i'll be emigrating next year anyway


----------



## Silverella

I try to hate you - I try to say, 'well f you then...' - and sometimes I can, but all too often I still just miss you.


----------



## idiotboy

unless it actually happened in the past, the verb is WERE, not WAS!!! this goes for.....

if it were
i wish i were
if he were
she wishes she were

etc, etc, etc. learn it, live it, love it.


----------



## kanra

I'm sorry I moved before you could ask me out.
(to a guy that doesn't know that I know that he likes me)

What the hell are your guys's problems?? You can't judge people by just their appearance and rumors! That's the stupidest thing you can do! At least I take pride in not being an *******, unlike every single one of you!!
(to most of the people at school)


----------



## ratbag

You can believe whatever you want. Just don't try to convert me.

I'm actually going to have to say this eventually.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## NoIce

Thanks.


----------



## Eski

I wish you never left when i was 7, things might have been different now.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

"I was wondering if maybe you'd wanna go out sometime?"

God, sounds so easy! Of course there would be many em's in there and other general pauses! Most I've said to her is 'hey'. Oh no wait, I asked her if she new where a certain person's desk was, yeah smooth!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

sanspants08 said:


> To all of my friends with babies: No offense, but I don't like being around them too much. I REALLY don't want to hold yours.


A comedian I saw once, described children akin to farts, you can _just about _tolerate your own. But with other peoples, it's like "GET IT AWAY FROM ME!!!"


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hello22 said:


> Why do you insist meeting me on a week night, when you bloody well know that i work evenings and im too tired to meet you. Could you not even try and organise it on a weekend night.
> 
> I think its best we just leave it at that, cos i'll be emigrating next year anyway


Bite the bullet dudette, you can sleep when your dead. Go get some! :whip


----------



## River In The Mountain

Theres this wall and my voice is kinda sorta a little bit stuck behind that wall. Certain sentiments don't quite make the leap when the words try to jump over that wall. They get lost somewhere up there. I dont mean some things..., not the bad things.. um...ehhh...duuuhh... Oh look, an eagle!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love you guys, but i never want any kids of my own. Sorry.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*To my mother< Quit trying to analyze me and just be there for me!*


----------



## humourless

Stop looking at my body like I'm just eye candy. I have a brain too you know!


----------



## KiwiGirl

I want you and love you.


----------



## Ashley1990

I think i have a crush on someone here,he is younger thats why i dnt tell him..i dnt want to get embarrased...may be i m in love with him...he is my best friend..


----------



## Cletis

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> I think i have a crush on someone here,he is younger thats why i dnt tell him..i dnt want to get embarrased...may be i m in love with him...he is my best friend..


Awwww...thank you.  :squeeze:love2 :heart

Just kidding...


----------



## TenYears

I can't stop thinking about you. I miss you. I'm starting to wonder if I'm ever going to stop missing you. I wish things could be different. I wish we were good for each other.


----------



## Ashley1990

Cletis said:


> Awwww...thank you.  :squeeze:love2 :heart
> 
> Just kidding...


 haha!!

aaww u read it..


----------



## tutliputli

I only asked for some space :|


----------



## mrbojangles

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> - Maybe it's best if you **** off.
> 
> -I thought you were bi?
> 
> - I thought you had a preference?
> 
> -When they look like _that_, you mean. :roll
> 
> -You don't know how serious I am about this.
> 
> -I'm sorry I barely talk to you and always leave you alone. It has nothing to do with you...
> 
> -You remind me of my brother at times, and that annoys me.
> 
> -I think you're thinking about someone else.
> 
> -Well, not REALLY, but yeah.
> 
> -I kind of wish you wouldn't have said anything.


Holy **** this is a long list :b Say what you need to say!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Sorry for putting you off. We will hang out soon, I promise!


----------



## ImWeird

No, seriously... I don't want anything. Taking a gift from you is going to make me feel terrible. I know the situation you're in.


----------



## Cletis

I'll cut my mullet if you want me to.


----------



## Boring Loser

You should not like me at all, because I am completely worthless and there is nothing good about me at all.


----------



## NoIce

You know what? You're just not worth it anymore.

Bye bye.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Fluck me, judging from the last four posts the Irish really are a bunch of depressing repressers.

Come to think of it, I havn't even seen _one_ leprechaun this year. What's up with that?


----------



## KiwiGirl

I F*****G give up.


----------



## heyJude

Get your own plastic bags! I'm not your servant.


----------



## NoIce

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Fluck me, judging from the last four posts the Irish really are a bunch of depressing repressers.
> 
> Come to think of it, I havn't even seen _one_ leprechaun this year. What's up with that?


I just got in from a night out, I'm schwimming :boogie

**** the person I was writing about in the post up above though.


----------



## TheLostCube

To all but two people at school, You can go **** yourselves. Don't pretend to care about me and then ask to "borrow" my homework. Really? Is that all I am to you people? I always give and you always take. I hate all of you. You ask why I am so quiet? Maybe, maybe if you gave a **** you would know. 
Stop ignoring me, stop laughing at my embarrassment in English class when I can't find my voice, stop pretending to care when you don't, stop asking to leech off my hard work, stop making fun of me, and pick a ****ing side. 
You think you are so cool, with your talk of weekend parties. I don't care what or how much you smoked or drank or who you got with. I just don't care. You people make my life miserable. It's hard enough to be barely able to function in society, but you make it 100X worse. Just leave me alone. All of you.


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> I find you to be so intriguing.
> If you were an object, I'd stare at you for hours.


Thanks but just remember looking is free but touching is not allowed. At least not until you buy me dinner first. :flush


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> -ugh. Such a tease you are. :roll


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh, you really did move? Good ****ing riddance and i hope i never see you again.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

You're talkative, you work out, but you have the attitude of an 8-year-old. You don't have all of the answers. You don't have to raise your voice when someone breathes too loud. I have no idea how that girlfriend of yours stays with you.


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> :wife ohhh don't play shy with me now!!!


I am shy. :mushy


----------



## Cletis

Just because you've been married 3 times before doesn't mean the next one won't work out. Give me a chance, Charlene.


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> ^^^ that's really cute. Made me smile


I know that hair loss as a woman must be difficult but the bow is not helping. So put down the rolling pin and I'll help you comb over your hair. We'll be okay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

RiversEdge said:


> oh man. There are SO many people I can only dream of saying that to!


He was the most annoying and noisy alcoholic neighbor you could have. I'm so glad he's gone i could dance a jig(if i knew how to dance). No more floor stomping or beer bottles being dropped on the floor at 3 am. :boogie


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> I shoulda known :roll
> 
> ....if that emoticon is me, well, I found your recent mug shot: :troll
> 
> --whew, do something with that face!!! :lol
> you are funny!


HEY! I try my best to work with what I have okay. It's not my fault that I happen to drool blood at times. It's a medical condition. Not cool. :no


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> :lol
> 
> I'll remember the next time I see you around that you have a little devious sense of humor and beware of the set up!


I am still waiting for that dinner invite. I could really go for a burger right now. Maybe with sweet potatoes fries on the side. :mushy


----------



## Ashley1990

today i was supposed to be calld for an interview n it was postponed..m happy...


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> ohhhh no. I'm not falling for that cute little face: :mushy
> You'll set me up for public humiliation somehow, some way....again.
> 
> But seriously, sweet potato fries??? A healthy dish or from the South...or..I don't know???


It's sweet and savory. Very yummy. I don't think it's healthy because it's deep fried and served with dipping sauce. I see couples feed each other the fries and its so cute. :mushy


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> I have never heard of it.
> 
> ...there you go again: :mushy ---trying to set me up :lol I can just imagine the sarcasm to follow if I dare answer back.


You know I am trying to open up more. I can be shy sometimes and I think chatting online removes a lot of that. I really like these emoticons because it's hard to know someone's mood just by what they type. :mushy


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> mm mm :no
> 
> You are bad, I just know. :whip
> 
> You don't have to be shy...wait a minute, I almost fell for it again.


Just when I worked up the courage to send a friend request too. Life can be a cruel mistress sometimes. :mushy


----------



## humourless

Would you like me to take you off my ignore list?


----------



## Tugwahquah

Yes I do! How could you do this to me. How dare you...:mum


----------



## humourless

I didn't mean you.


----------



## Freiheit

Hey, I miss you. How's it going?


----------



## humourless

Good thanks.


----------



## Dying note

To many: 

Even though I feel this need to hear it, and no matter how many times I do, I don't/won't believe it. I don't think I can. I'm just not allowed to.


----------



## leonardess

^ sure you are, you just won't let yourself, that's all. but that's okay, when you are ready to, you will.


----------



## leonardess

Dear K, 

I miss you, and I know you miss me too. It was love at first sight. I'm sorry things are so screwed up right now, but I really never thought anything like this would happen to me, ever. what if this is it? what if we are each other's grand passion? It will be nearly a year wasted, and I just don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Stilla

Why do you have dating status open to suggestions on your profile when you're married?
:blank


----------



## estse

Yes, he exists to be an *******. But all you have to do is be an ******* to him and he wets his pants and starts pumping his balls full of saline.


----------



## Blawnka

Sit on my face.


----------



## NoIce

What you just said made me so happy.
Does this mean....


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Please just.... write back so I know you're still there. I know I'm completely overreacting and you can laugh at me all you like. I know I'm going crazy, I know I should be the one on meds, not you. Please just write back, even if it's only one word. Just write "you're stupid." Anything.


----------



## artynerd

Its hard getting over you, but I have to try. I will not stalk u now. There is no point. 

Moving on will take some time, but it will take longer if I continue to find out what is going on in his life instead of living my own.


----------



## Nefury

?????????


----------



## Joe

*Punches* Right, whos next?


----------



## Dying note

I'm tired of having this responsibility. If I could, I'd eliminate the entire thing and start over. It's all a mistake, you know that right?


----------



## MindOverMood

Blawnka said:


> Sit on my face.


----------



## tigerlilly

The fact that you seem to have spontaneously become interested and then lost all that interest in the space of four days REALLY hurts. And what also hurts is hearing my ex-boyfriend tell me that you showed up to hang out with his roommate, and the three of you got drunk, and you started rambling about some girl in the next town over-- and having to pretend I don't care, when he tells me, because as far as he knows I've never even spoken to you. So **** you. If you can't be consistent and stick by what you say you're going to do, then I guess I'm glad you didn't even bother to answer my last message, so I can stop wasting my time thinking about what could maybe happen someday.


----------



## tigerlilly

tigerlilly said:


> The fact that you seem to have spontaneously become interested and then lost all that interest in the space of four days REALLY hurts. And what also hurts is hearing my ex-boyfriend tell me that you showed up to hang out with his roommate, and the three of you got drunk, and you started rambling about some girl in the next town over-- and having to pretend I don't care, when he tells me, because as far as he knows I've never even spoken to you. So **** you. If you can't be consistent and stick by what you say you're going to do, then I guess I'm glad you didn't even bother to answer my last message, so I can stop wasting my time thinking about what could maybe happen someday.


And of course you had to answer FIVE MINUTES after I posted this. Still not sure I want to have anything to do with you. Jerk.


----------



## Dying note

Yes, I know they could really hurt me if I took them all. But that is the point. We're on completely separate pages if you still think I can be scared like that.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Tell me the craic already.


----------



## MindOverMood

You're too sweet


----------



## JGreenwood

Stop torturing me and just kill me already.


----------



## Dying note

I'm scared to ask you questions and I don't really know why.


----------



## Losm

I'm on to you, rascal! :sus


----------



## NegativeCreep

I hate you and your baby. I want to kill you then do away with the kid. Stop coming over here. Stop putting me down with your stupid *** comments.


----------



## humourless

PMing seems like the worst form of communication here so I'll avoid it in future unless it's really really necessary.


----------



## Dying note

I want you to put me out.

I *want *you to hate me.


----------



## idiotboy

I was in the MIDDLE of a ****ing sentence. <--- to be shouted.


----------



## Eski

I plan to break your arm or hand one day. Its gona feel good man.


----------



## meganmila

I miss the times we had even though I shouldn't cause yes you were a douche to me. It's been about two months and I'm not over it. This sucks. I'm just kind of pissed off at you and me.


----------



## CoastalSprite

(1) I don't know why you even care about me.

(2) Please leave me alone. I love you but I don't enjoy your company.


----------



## Boring Loser

I am dead.


----------



## leonardess

I love you all.


----------



## Melinda

I love you guys so much. I feel like I'm losing my family members right now, like the few people in my life who care about me are slipping away. And you all took me into your family almost immediately. My problem is that I can't begin to express how much you mean to me. I was not brought up to talk about my emotions or to feel comfortable saying "I love you" so quickly. But I do. I love all of you and your cats too. And I wish nothing but the best for you this year even though I know it's off to a stressful beginning.


----------



## NoIce

I love your silly little texts, and the way you seem to get annoyed with me 

Part of me thinks that if I showed some interest in you, you'd get bored of me? Good job I don't like you then huh?


----------



## Rest or Real?

I dont know what im doing, but i wont remember it anyway; im going to get proper ****ed up


----------



## shadowmask

Buy me Bonestorm or go to hell.


----------



## pancake111

1. I almost committed suicide, and I still kinda do

2. You're really cute


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The balance in this is (seemingly) off, so I'm outty..


----------



## Ambivert

I really wanna just skip this whole slow process of courtship and have sex with you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I know you said you wouldn't be drinking tonight because you're driving...but please find another driver because you're rampaging is killing my holiday spirit (the little pinch of it that's there).


----------



## Losm

If your mission is to make me feel awful, congratulations, you've succeeded.


----------



## MindOverMood

Mike Vick?


----------



## Dying note

Please, there's no need to make accommodations for me. It makes me feel like I'm always in the way, being a bother to you. For the rest of your life, I'd rather you not consider me. As I am now, it's a waste and I don't want that for you or anyone else.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I wish I could collect all the bits I like of your brain.


----------



## melissa75

Please care more or show that you care more.


----------



## leonardess

well thank **** you set that alarm every day. we wouldn't want to sleep right through 7.30am.


----------



## mrbojangles

-Wow dude you've become such a douche since you joined. You used to be one of my favorite posters, but you've turned into an ******* who thinks it's his place to tell everyone their business.

-I get the feeling you'll toss me to the side the very moment someone new and more interesting comes into your life.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I love all of you but it's an utter drag to spend an entire day with you, even for Christmas. I've been dreading it two days in advance. It's depressing and boring.


----------



## tutliputli

I love that you seem so interested in me, but at the same time, it's making me very anxious because I know that if we met, I'd be a huge disappointment to you. I don't think I could bear that.


----------



## anotherusername

Dear friends, I miss you and I'd be happy to meet with you anytime.


----------



## Hello22

Look, i know i've been off with you recently, but i feel a bit sh1tty about having to move back home, its like my independance has been taken from me. And i totally understand you have to go, but look at it from my point of view. 

I know you have to move away and im not taking it personally or anything, it's just my life a bit more inconvenient. 

But i wont miss having to put out the bins all the time - something you never did!


----------



## leave me alone

I should have probably message you "merry christmas" or something, but I didnt, even though I thought about you. For some reason, I just didnt feel like talking to you (or anyone else), I've been feeling quite ****ty, you know. I am sorry.


----------



## prudence

You're not cute if you're too dumb to figure **** out yourself.


----------



## heyJude

I miss you.


----------



## Ashley1990

mom i need a boyfriend!! m bored.


----------



## Gorillaz

that was plain fu*king disrespectful. I thought you were better than that...


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

I'm such a weirdo and I wish I could just fit in.. I wish me and you could just fit in.


----------



## theraven

GROW UP, YOU'RE ALMOST 30 YEARS OLD. GO MOVE WITH YOUR HUSBAND INSTEAD OF STAYING AT HOME AND ACTING LIKE HE'S YOUR BOYFRIEND ALL OVER AGAIN.
(to my sister)

FK YOU I HOPE YOU FKING DIE, *******. YOU WEREN'T HALF THE MAN YOU THINK YOU ARE, SHORT STUFF!
(to ex)

You're annoying. You're kids are annoying. Please get out. Please stop asking me when I'll have kids. Enjoy the food stamps and unemployment while having tons of kids and being single.
(to friends)


----------



## MindOverMood

I can't post on your wall:?


----------



## Blawnka

You're a sad excuse for a friend and I don't know why I deal with your nonsense.


----------



## meganmila

I see :roll


----------



## Boring Loser

I think i'm losing my hair.


----------



## SweetNSour82

to an acquaintance: I think you're a creep! Stop messaging me! And I'm sorry, but I showed everyone the naked photos your wife sent me... I was drunk.


----------



## MsDaisy

I think your so handsome and sweet. If you didnt live so far away and you were right here, Id be all over that. My bad.


----------



## leave me alone

Your spelling makes me want to start strangling kittens.


----------



## Dying note

I think I know better. Stop covering for me. I don't deserve your safety.


----------



## Freiheit

"Yo what's shaking" or _something_ to break the ice. I've lately felt inclined to message someone I haven't talked to in months, who I used to have fun convos with. Meh... Don't see that happening.


----------



## Boring Loser

I know i'm ignorant, but not as much as you think.


----------



## Grapefruits

At first we got along, only because we were both nerds. I was so desperate for a friend that I put up with you. Your comments did hurt me and I think that was your intention. I never stood up for myself because I needed any friend I could get so I could survive high school better.

Your comments about [blank] were pretty horrible. Some of the things you said about him were so horrible. You were just jealous that he liked me and no guy liked you. You didn't want any guy to like me. He was, is a good person and down to Earth and humble and you have zero respect for him because of how he looks. Well, FYI, I'm now friends with him on Facebook and I deleted you. After reading your wall I see that you haven't changed at all.

I only stuck around you for as long as I did because I felt sorry for you. You told me what happened to you as a child and I figured you were just angry and bitter because of it, but I have been through hurt too and I know it's wrong to take it out on others.

I'm angry that you don't regret how we bullied [blank #2]. You are really a heartless *****. She had to transfer schools because of us. I regret it all the time and honestly, you were the one that egged me on.


----------



## Peter Attis

I want to **** you in the ******* and then make you **** the **** off my **** while I ****** your *****.


----------



## prudence

I would like for you to take me somewhere fun and then we should have sexual relations.


----------



## Opacus

just kidding.


----------



## MsDaisy

I love you.


----------



## mezzoforte

I miss you a lot.
I'm sorry for hurting you so much, I was retarded. I guess I get what I deserve now.


----------



## JGreenwood

This was the last thing I ever expected from you. I am sorry that I am such a horrible husband that I drove you to this. Please move on and be happy, but on your way out make sure you kill me...I will never survive without you.


----------



## humourless

If I told you this secret, I wonder how it would affect our relationship.


----------



## humourless

I'm not as nice as you think I am.


----------



## Lasair

Hi


----------



## anthrotex

You shouldn't go back to either ex. You should go to me.


----------



## humourless

Who are you? Tell me who I am communicating with please....


----------



## Boring Loser

When things seriously make me laugh, I wish i could think of something better to say than just "lol."


----------



## leonardess

this is the funnest thread ever. and I'm not afraid to tell any of you. so ner.


----------



## offbyone

leonardess said:


> this is the funnest thread ever. and I'm not afraid to tell any of you. so ner.


It's not just me? I'm such a voyeur with this thread.


----------



## crookedsmile

After six years, I'm still not over you.


----------



## panic bomb

I love you more than life itself. ;-;


----------



## mr hoang

I like you and really want to be with you. Sometimes I can't stop thinking about you, even though I should be over you. I felt an attraction for you on the first night we went out. You've made it clear you weren't interested later on but i think I deserve another chance because I can change. I regret not making the most of my opportunities with you. I blame my social anxiety. I wish you could understand. Haha take care Jen.


----------



## nycdude

I see you looking at me, are you interested? I'm just to shy to come up to you.


----------



## Dying note

See? I went through with it and got rejected. No surprise. I'm done now. This is like an unnecessarily slow suffocation. Lets get it over with already.


----------



## humourless

The 30 year age gap...it's just too big..it won't work.....we're eons apart..even though I can afford the plane fare!


----------



## humourless

Call me a fool for love I guess. A fool for loving you!


----------



## humourless

I can't make up my mind. There are too many of us in here, and we can't come to a consensus!


----------



## humourless

I like you but I'm not ready to turn gay just yet to consumate our relationship.


----------



## Cletis

Your age fluctuates from 35 - 72...but I don't mind.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

Non mi posso dire quante volta ho sognato di te.


----------



## humourless

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Non mi posso dire quante volta ho sognato di te.


Do you really mean that?


----------



## kesker

I love you.


----------



## MindOverMood

I wish you lived close enough so we could meet


----------



## humourless

And I would walk 5000 miles more just to be with the one I ...........


----------



## humourless

You never showed me your birthday suit...


----------



## Cletis

You gotta buy me dinner first...


----------



## Cletis

RiversEdge said:


> You hussy! I'm telling your other 10 wives!!! :lol


_Wha?_ I don't even have one. :sus :um


----------



## humourless

Cletis said:


> You gotta buy me dinner first...


Maccas or Burger King?


----------



## humourless

RiversEdge said:


> I can't take this anymore, I want you so bad - stop teasing me.


I'm not teasing you:b


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

humourless said:


> Do you really mean that?


Maybe


----------



## leonardess

offbyone said:


> It's not just me? I'm such a voyeur with this thread.


so am I! I love reading all this, it's like postsecret, only it gets updated daily.


----------



## odd_one_out

I did it again!


----------



## mrbojangles

It's obvious no one on your side of the family has ever cared for me, and I am the first one to admit that I don't make it easy for people to like me, but to throw a NYE party and invite everyone _*but*_ me still feels like a knife in the back. It's no wonder I haven't spoken to most of you elitist and pretentious snobs in over 10 years. I hope I don't see you for another 10 or more.

You're so hard to read sometimes. I try my best to be a good friend, but it's hard when you're so cold and distant towards me. If you want me to leave you alone just tell me.


----------



## TWlTCHY

How could you possibly be jealous of me? Your with your gorgeous girlfriend everyday while I sit home alone full of regret and oppression. Can't you see? The world I live in is far from easy and enjoyable, how could you possibly think this? I don't look in the mirror because I love myself, I do it because I despise what I see and wish to conceal few of many insecurities. Your only justification is irrational, but I've been to afraid to tell you. Now stop texting me and challenging my social frustration in school, your not helping.. your just making things worse.


----------



## RiversEdge

I am grateful to have the opportunity to know what a real man is like and how I should be treated. I knew that you had to exist somewhere here on earth.


----------



## Silverella

I went along a thought thread today where you didn't decide I was too much of a nut to bother about, but were just hurt cos you thought i'd been purposefully ignoring you. I miss you, still. will always wonder.


----------



## humourless

I can't meet you at the airport. My wife will find out!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

You keep insulting everything I buy, yet you always end up borrowing it. This is going to be the third ****ing USB stick you've lost/destroyed.


----------



## kaaryn

It's been a YEAR now!! Move on PLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAASE
AND LET MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

When are you going to get the message!! :doh


----------



## kaaryn

humourless said:


> I can't meet you at the airport. My wife will find out!


oh dang it! You got my hopes up and all :love2


----------



## Boring Loser

I wish i could steal you and take you home with me.


----------



## humourless

weird woman said:


> I wish i could steal you and take you home with me.


Sorry stealing is not allowed in Australia.
It's against the law.


----------



## humourless

It's not so much the age difference. It's just that I don't like Canadian cuisine!


----------



## Freiheit

No dad, you actually can't sing.


----------



## humourless

Freiheit said:


> No dad, you actually can't sing.


Can I at least continue playing the maraccas?


----------



## Freiheit

^Lmao


----------



## Ambivert

You're cold. Karma will come back at you one day....if it's not me it will be someone else you pissed off along the way in life inside of that happy little fake bubble you encased yourself in.


----------



## wjc75225

Goodbye cruel world. I won't miss you.


----------



## humourless

wjc75225 said:


> Goodbye cruel world. I won't miss you.


I hope you're not serious!


----------



## shyvr6

I love your personality. I wish we could meet, but too bad you're in a relationship. I wish you would post more pics, and no I wouldn't creep over them, lol. That was for a certain sas girl.


----------



## humourless

If you knew about my double life, you may think less of me!!


----------



## humourless

But I shouldn't have to pay his airfare too. He's your lover isn't he?


----------



## Cletis

I masturbate to your picture daily.


----------



## rawrguy

I really like you... too bad we can't be together lol


----------



## humourless

Cletis said:


> I masturbate to your picture daily.


I'm not sure I feel complimented!


----------



## Cletis

humourless said:


> I'm not sure I feel complimented!


I wasn't talking about you. :roll


----------



## humourless

This thread doesn't encourage assertiveness, in my opinion.
Surely better to say to the person directly.


----------



## Cletis

humourless said:


> This thread doesn't encourage assertiveness, in my opinion.
> Surely better to say to the person directly.


Good idea.


----------



## ponnings

'I've loved you so long..since we were kids..I wish you knew..but then somehow I couldn't tell you..I 've lived with you,I've woken up with your thought..everyday,I wish you were here,with me..
last year when you came back and I got to hold your hand as a 'friend' and 'relative' it made me realize how much I loved you..I couldn't tell you..you'll always see me as a cousin,as a friend..but whenever you're down,think about me and that I'll love you forever,even if I'm not gonna be the one you hold close to you..'


----------



## artynerd

I wish you was mine!


----------



## Boring Loser

Dance with me!


----------



## caflme

I just made a paper snowflake... if they won't come from the sky... I'll make my own.


----------



## Define Me

tigerlilly said:


> haha there are too many things i'm afraid to say to people...
> 
> i know you love me, but i still freak out sometimes when it takes you over an hour to answer my texts. it makes me wonder what you're doing, or if maybe you just don't care what i have to say. the reason i'm not telling you this is that i know you'd think i'm super-needy. i'm sorry i can't be less crazy on the inside.


*Sigh*

If he makes you feel like that, then that means you really love him. Well.....That's how guys funtion, they like the chase.

I'm not that type, I just answer when messaged to, I mean, isn't it rude to ignore someone for no reason than looking cool?


----------



## offbyone

I hope you accept me as I am, even if it goes no further than that. You were fun to talk to.


----------



## leave me alone

You should have tried. Things are not always exactly how they look like.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

You are smoking hot for a college professor.


----------



## RockIt

If you continue to be your own worst enemy, who will be your friend? People who want you to not be your own worst enemy. It really isn't fair to them either. Let go and live.


----------



## tigerlilly

You text me ALL THE TIME. I'm not your girlfriend anymore. Yes you are my best friend but I don't talk to my friends 24/7. The more you talk to me when I just want to be alone and I'm forced to respond because I don't want to hurt your feelings, the less I want to talk to you when I'm feeling social, okay? So just ****ing stop already. I just want you to give me one inch of space.


----------



## MsDaisy

Don't be afraid. Tell him how you feel!


----------



## estse




----------



## Tentative

I'm sorry.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I wish you two showed more care for me while I was growing up, because I honestly believe the lack of affection and hugs really screwed me up. I remember looking at old picture albums of when I was about 2, when you guys were always holding me. Anything after that wasn't the same. I don't remember being held, I don't remember kisses, I don't remember being told I was loved. 

I'm practically an adult by now and I've obviously reached the point where those things aren't wanted in the same way, but I swear that's what you're supposed to do to your child as he grows up. Show him you care, show him he means something to you. Telling me now that you're "cool parents" means jack ****. I would give up all the similarities in the world we had if it meant I could go back and be raised and shown I mattered.

Tonight should've made me nothing but excited and happy, but slowly all that came to mind was the fact that I've never been close to somebody and it seems like I may continue that way. I think my overwhelming desire to be loved and held is because I never got it when I should have.


----------



## Cletis

I know $13,000 is a lot of money, but I think it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## humourless

So how would you rate my performance last night?


----------



## avoidobot3000

sorry, typing that as the subject was probably a bit alienating.


----------



## humourless

OK so at the airport there'll be you, your ex-lover, your second or third cousin, your next-door neighbour and your pet schitzu. I'm not sure I can fit them all in the car.


----------



## JGreenwood

Please spend the night with me...


----------



## Lasair

I know you think I am strange - but I do not care


----------



## LynnNBoys

Please don't yell at me, please don't yell at me, please don't yell at me. I can't handle when you yell at me. Though it was worse when you didn't speak to me for 3 days.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Thank you for being a psychiatrist who gives a damn and for not sending me to the hospital when I said I thought about hurting myself.

I am not sure if that is how it is done. Thanks anyways.


----------



## gusstaf

I wish you would be more supportive of my recovery.


----------



## heyJude

Don't stand...don't stand so close to me...


----------



## leave me alone

Its not because I am lazy... its because I am scared.


----------



## Jcgrey

Go AWAY! I don't like you!


----------



## JAkDy

You know what Lincoln? I've tried to talk to you a few times this year, and you've just avoided me.......So you know what? Get F**KED, I'm done with you!


----------



## Boring Loser

It's your fault my thighs hurt.


----------



## Lasair

I HATE you so much, so so much!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I ******* miss you!!

(original, I know)


----------



## Boring Loser

You're beautiful.


----------



## leave me alone

I wonder what happened and what went wrong. I would ask you, but I dont want to put you in awkward spot. And maybe you dont to want to have anything to do with me - thats fine too.


----------



## Boring Loser

From what i can tell, even though you seem healthy, you hardly ever eat at all and can sometimes go days without it. You do know what happens when you don't get enough food, don't you? I know you want to lose weight, but that's not the way to do it.


----------



## Cletis

I know I'm a nervous basketcase, but so are YOU!!!


----------



## mind_games

**** off. not interested.


----------



## humourless

You promised to keep it a secret that I like wearing women's clothes. How could you do such a thing?


----------



## Onomatopoeia

You still want to go on that coffee date despite all I've told you about me?

I'm in disbelief!


----------



## Rest or Real?

I say what I mean to people. Even if I am too forward, beating around the bush is never an option. If more people communicated, as in, actually proclaimed their unabashed intent, there would be less muddled mess.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I stepped in stop you getting yourself into trouble and you didn't do anything when I was getting beat on. I'm really tired of you running your mouth when you're drunk. I'm not sure if I even want to be your friend anymore.


----------



## Lasair

You forget me - wow I guess at least you had the courage to admit it


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Pay me no mind, I'm an awkward fool.


----------



## MsDaisy

I've been avoiding you, because I like you. I get attached to people too much and its a problem I'm working on, but the dreams I had of you are making me feel ashamed of myself.


----------



## Hello22

I often wondered what would have happened if things worked out differently, i guess it's just a case of wrong person at the wrong time. Im over it though, i'm planning to start a new life. But has been on my mind.


----------



## Rossy

I really like you.


----------



## offbyone

I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## penguin runner

I meant it. I just hope it doesn't bother you.


----------



## Boring Loser

What am i to you? A friend or just someone you feel sorry for and want to help because i'm so pathetic and helpless?


----------



## Nightlight

I hate you.


----------



## JAkDy

I'm sorry but i don't have a crush on you, I feel bad about that because it looks like you like me more than I like you. I have a feeling thats partly due to anxiety. Despite what I said, in truth if you arranged to meet me where I live, I would probably freak out a lot.


----------



## love is like a dream

I know you feel sad but you don't like to appear broken although you usually post in the " what's bothering you " thread but you don't say everything .. you like to appear strong in front of people although you are deeply hurt . same here .. i am very sad .


----------



## Stilla

penguin runner said:


> I meant it. I just hope it doesn't bother you.


:love


----------



## offbyone

Coincidence said:


> I know you feel sad but you don't like to appear broken although you usually post in the " what's bothering you " thread but you don't say everything .. you like to appear strong in front of people although you are deeply hurt . same here .. i am very sad .


:hide


----------



## love is like a dream

offbyone said:


> :hide


What is this ?  Anyway i am talking about someone here i respect but i have never talked with before .. this person would never expect that i mean him/her but that what i felt from that person's last posts ..


----------



## offbyone

Coincidence said:


> What is this ?  Anyway i am talking about someone here i respect but i have never talked with before .. this person would never expect that i mean him/her and that what i felt from that person's last posts ..


Sorry! I just meant I can relate to the behavior you wrote about, not that it was directed at me.


----------



## love is like a dream

offbyone said:


> Sorry! I just meant I can relate to the behavior you wrote about, not that it was directed at me.


No problem  .. i am just paranoid about the way people may understand my words and this thread is a little confusing .. i love and respect you all ^ ..


----------



## Blawnka

I'm sorry I fail.


----------



## tigerlilly

I don't understand you at all. You treat me like a good friend for so long that I convince myself to never entertain the idea of being with you, and let it continue until you're the only person left in that circle of friends that I'm comfortable texting when I want to hang out. Then, when I come home you hang out with me twice and then don't talk to me at all for more than two weeks. 

I guess what triggered all this was me asking you to come with me to the bar to meet my friend from SAS because I was nervous-- I thought for that entire night that you had been joking when you told me you had feelings for me, because it was so absurd after showing no interest for so long. So here we are, both knowing that I'm going to leave, and I convince myself that it must be that all you want is to hook up, since I'm leaving in five days. We're hanging out every day and you don't ever sit or stand next to me and we haven't hung out alone. I've slept at your place twice and you haven't even kissed me. 

When I asked you about all this, because I was so confused, and you told me that someone told you I thought you just wanted to "have sex with me and forget about me," you shut down and stopped talking, twice, because you felt so awkward. Then only 3 hours later you're inviting me to come hang out again? What do you want? It's so cruel to give me permission to think about what could happen between us, and then say you want to see me, get my hopes up, and then treat me exactly like you have the whole time I've known you. Either kiss me or tell me you changed your mind. PLEASE.


----------



## humourless

You put me on a pedestal. But now it's going to swing back all the other way..to revulsion!


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm not talented, and when you say i am, i actually take it as an insult.


----------



## meganmila

When you say you don't feel like talking it means you don't want to talk to me.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You talk about being this great person, but when you get that opportunity, you're somebody else.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Onomatopoeia said:


> You still want to go on that coffee date despite all I've told you about me?
> 
> I'm in disbelief!


Forget it, I ruined it afterall


----------



## trendyfool

You seem to really like me. I'm hoping you still like me a couple weeks from now. Because I'm thinking it's a possibility that you won't, or that you'll get confused or bored with me and move on. Please don't. I promise even though I might not make sense sometimes or seem distant, that's not my intention and I do care about you, at least based on the time we've spent together. I hope I don't do anything wrong, but if I do, feel free to tell me. I'd rather that I learn how to do things the right way then keep doing them wrong and end up pushing you away. Basically I'm just praying you give me a chance even if I **** up. That's all.


----------



## humourless

This may be my last chance to post on here. 
I just want to say the privilege was all yours.


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm sorry for every stupid thing I've said. I've recently realized that you were the only person I've ever considered a friend. You defended me at school from other students and 
even backed me up when one of our teachers insulted me.

You helped me come out of my shell and try things I didn't dare try before. You helped me make new friends and made me feel like I actually had people who cared about me.

I wish you could set aside what I had said and be friends with me again.


----------



## immortal80

i'm sorry i didn't grow up to become who you imagined i'd be. my only wish is to make you all happy and proud. i would give you the world if i could.


----------



## Cletis

Charlene, I'm not the crazy guy you think I am.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

Guess what I'm wearing under this scarf. A collar.

umad, parents?


----------



## Double Indemnity

max4225 said:


> Do you need a shoulder massage?


I need one like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Hadron92

I've never chased anyone like I've chased you. even if it doesn't seem entirely true. well it's getting silly and I'm done with that. 

just know this: you're amazing. even if you think otherwise.


----------



## diamondheart89

Why didn't you?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Only reason any of you still talk to me is because you remember who I use to be back in high school, you only seen what I let you guys see, you only loved me when I was like you but im not. I needed you guys but where were you when I fell and I fell hard. Sorry I can't party, sorry I don't destroy my body anymore, sorry but im more than just a face to look at, ive been through alot and just want to be accepted for me, introverted, homebody, me.


----------



## Nefury

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Only reason any of you still talk to me is because you remember who I use to be back in high school, you only seen what I let you guys see, you only loved me when I was like you but im not. I needed you guys but where were you when I fell and I fell hard. Sorry I can't party, sorry I don't destroy my body anymore, sorry but im more than just a face to look at, ive been through alot and just want to be accepted for me, introverted, homebody, me.


Jesus christ, this is so true for me as well. Although I still want to be in contact with these people, they don't realise I'm not the same person anymore.


----------



## worldcitizen

I don't want to get married & have kids.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

It's kind of funny how full of yourself you are.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I am sick of sitting and listening to you blame the world for your life being terrible. I bite back so many angry words when you ask about my life then act bored as soon as I tell you. You're an awful friend who takes your massive insecurities out on other people and I really don't enjoy your company.


----------



## MsDaisy

You used to make me laugh...I miss you!


----------



## PickleNose

Don't even try. They will never let you win. If you wonder why most of those like you are simply silent, this is why. You were told to be yourself merely to make you easy to identify. It's a joke. Nobody really wants you to be yourself. They want to crush everything that is you and turn you into them. If you want to keep your identity, never let them spot you.


----------



## BeaT

I don't want to be your friend.


----------



## EmptyRoom

There's...something lacking between us and I know I can see it in your eyes that you know as well.

We haven't said a word to each other about this, we only feel and hide it. To try and cover up the feelings of a loose connection with distractions and cuddling, to fool ourselves into thinking this is perfect...

But it isn't. At times we have nothing to say to one another...but that's me, I have nothing interesting to say, and it's boring. Quiet and mundane, even a worse feeling for you who has to bring up a topic and entertain the both of us.

...But I enjoy your company, and I'm sure you do too...but we have nothing to say to each other...and it's as if we're only by each other because we have no one else. We're settling.

I mean we do talk about philosophical topics at time, but it's minimal. And I feel that...well after sexual intimacy, that's all your after.

I can't feel the force in your kiss anymore, in fact I'm always the one leaning in for the kisses, I'd enjoy it too if you went for it, I wouldn't push you away...

We've only been together for 2 months, and we barely knew each other then. Perhaps we were rushing things and are rushing things.

You say sweet words like you imagine a future with me....but I see in your far away eyes that you are contemplating deeply about things...and I'd like you to tell me.

I sent you a text last night asking if I'd see you today, and it's 1pm now and still no reply. I feel that I should call you...but I don't feel comfortable doing so...

Maybe I'm not the person you imagine me to be, and it's alright. I guess we should take things slow...I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## ShiptoShore

I no longer want to even see your face.


----------



## Dying note

Send me off with this song playing in the background.


----------



## odd_one_out

Hey, I just noticed you didn't answer the part about the jinx. :afr


----------



## Rest or Real?

So there I was; Brazil, then bleed. To nobody but me.


----------



## Lynkz

I'd really like to meet you but i'd be bloody terrified!!


----------



## artynerd

Bye.


----------



## Eski

Come to Tenerife with me.


----------



## heyJude

Are you scared of the thought of being friends with me? Or are you just flaking out on me on purpose? I'm quite tired of it.


----------



## Ape in space

You conniving little witch, trying to play Columbo like that. Don't you know Columbo always has a plan?


----------



## CleverCabbage

PISS OFF! 

that is all.


----------



## Ape in space

Oh Columbo, how could you cover for that woman after she tried to play you? :no


----------



## False Protagonist

You're holding me back and you won't let me pass this class. I'll have wasted a whole year and $2000 because of you.


----------



## Crystalline

I feel that we should be trying harder.


----------



## Souldoubt

Life would be so much nicer for you if you weren't so spiteful!


----------



## Encraptulate

alright. I'll shut up.


----------



## leonardess

Every day is festivus for you. not that I mind, since I think I love you.


----------



## Pialicious88

"bros before hoes"


----------



## MsDaisy

You make me sick!


----------



## MindOverMood

Pialicious88 said:


> "bros before hoes"


That was fast


----------



## MsDaisy

:clap


----------



## Weird Fishes

I'm worried about you ... hope we'll be ok again soon.


----------



## Sourdog

You're a ****ty friend!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

Lazy f***ing cu**s


----------



## offbyone

So many things to so many people.


----------



## Ashley1990

i m superlazy..do whatever u want..i wont change...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I don't believe that anybody feels the way I do about you now.


----------



## Cletis

Hopefully my furnace will go out again and you can sell me another one.


----------



## Boring Loser

Do you only like me because you feel like you can have control over me?


----------



## SianD

Do you know what, I can do this, you hurt me and yeah I've let you keep hurting me but enough is enough.


----------



## Fireflylight

You are so super cute. Would you like to get some coffee after my shift?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I miss you. A lot. A lot, a lot.


----------



## tigerlilly

I miss you more than I'm brave enough to tell you. You're just so perfect. Everything about you is beautiful. I hope you understand that I care the same way you do.


----------



## MindOverMood

Holy attention seeker, batman:roll


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## River In The Mountain

I feel like your project.


----------



## noyadefleur

I know you don't need me. To be honest, I'm not sure how much I need you anymore.


----------



## False Protagonist

I envy you. You're friends with everyone in the class and you're not afraid of being yourself.


----------



## Boring Loser

If you were me, would you be ashamed of yourself? (to my parents)


----------



## kosherpiggy

Nobody can ever love you like the way I do. Nobody.


----------



## Cyber Lume

Why, oh why, oh why, can't you people believe that _I am a virgin_? Is that too foreign a concept for you, or do I have some sort of look about me that says, "she's had sex"? I'm really tired of you looking at me with skepticism when _you asked_ about it to begin with. Why the heck would I want to lie about something so asinine?


----------



## noyadefleur

If you think we're going to be picking up where we left off, you're terribly mistaken. Absolutely not.


----------



## tigerlilly

It makes me nervous when you don't text me back.


----------



## dkriot

I love reading this thread. All these short out of context messages. I gloss over them and create a short little fictional situation to them in my mind. Entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm not as stupid as my talking leads you to believe i am.


----------



## MsDaisy

Tell me what you need, I'll tell you how to get along without it.


----------



## tutliputli

You make me uncomfortable and I can't relax around you. You're smug, patronising and you belittle others. I'm sure you like to think that you're accepting and non-judgmental, given the nature of your job and all the Buddhist stuff you go on about, but labelling me like that when you don't have the faintest idea of what I'm like shows how ignorant you really are. If you could open your tiny mind for just a minute, you might be surprised.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

There's nothing specific I would like to say to any one person so instead this is what I would love to say to every single person I come across for the rest of my life:

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK!!!!

Proper ragin ya know?!


----------



## Hadron92

i miss your old, innocent self. why did you have to get contaminated by this criminal *******. 

I'll always love you though. unfortunately...


----------



## MsDaisy

I want to talk, but im too scared..


----------



## kosherpiggy

I've been in love with you for almost four years now.


----------



## Syndacus

You're the only client I have that won't be quiet on the massage table...


----------



## CheeChee

Hey. I know why your hands shake. It's because you like me. I wasn't going to say that in front of you, of course- you would be embarrased. I honestly wish I liked you too, but I don't. Perhaps we'll keep on playing our little game where I keep on pretending that I don't know you like me.

I think I'm slowly falling for you...but you like men much more than women. And you're really feminine. Why am I attracted to that? Maybe I'm not. It's mostly emotions, anyways. You're so much fun to be around it's ridiculous. I never have to lie about anything when I'm with you; everything is out in the open. Know when I hug you before I leave your house? I never want to let go of you..


----------



## Ventura

I wish you where here with me :mushy


----------



## Syndacus

It's been 3 years since you've hurt me, back then you were a pretty little devil, today, you're just an eyesore. Sucks when life comes back to bite you in the *** huh?


----------



## Eski

What haven't you done wrong?, what do you think you've honestly done right?. You want to build bridges now that i dont look like i'm on my death bed, well f*** you 'you selfish self centered c***!.


----------



## xTKsaucex

(I still read these as if they're directed to the person above, pg159 had me in stitches ;] )


----------



## odd_one_out

------
::
/.

--'


----------



## mrmarc

I know some things not right, you've been acting a little odd since you've said it. Whats up:/


----------



## Stilla

I hate it when I say that...

And I hate when you say that...

I just want to believe it without subconsciously asking for it.


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm actually fatter than I look like i am.


----------



## Wesses

i have a friend chrissy, who i like as a human being, love as a friend, and am on an attraction scale is 3/10. not a lot. but when she complains about men not being around and needing to find men it reminds me of my inability to be a good boyfriend, and makes me not want to hang out with her till she has a boyfriend. she has one now so i don't have to hear it. I know this is not the best way to maintain a friendship but I think my feelings are normal.

I want to tell my ex-boss i don't hate anything i'm just anxious and I can't deal with being a bartender anymore. Also drinking is awful for me.

I want to tell all my exgirlfriends, how much i loved them, and how i regret some of my action during our relationships, I didn't have confidence and it made me project different defense mechanisms.


----------



## jay l

should I give up on you or not?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

Yea thanks a lot. I'll just sit here and remain invisible then.


----------



## Boring Loser

No, you're not like me. If anything, you're the anti-me.

(this is for more than one person actually)


----------



## NVU

You're an utter ****.


----------



## Hello22

NVU said:


> You're an utter ****.


Do we know the same person?


----------



## NVU

Hello22 said:


> Do we know the same person?


Haha, probably. This person 'gets around' if you catch my drift.


----------



## Frunktubulus

Hi.


----------



## Catnap

Mystery Person A: 
Wow, you're pretty darn cool. If I lived closer to you, I'd ask you if you wanted to meet up and hang out sometime. 

Mystery Person B: 
I don't know why I still wonder what you really think about me. It shouldn't matter. I just couldn't tell if you really got along with me or if you were humoring me. I'll never ask that directly, so I guess I'll never know. I should let it go.


----------



## KiwiGirl

I don't want to know you no more, your pathetic and I was never attracted to you. I gave you chance after chance because of who I am as a person and you ruined everything and I've moved on now.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I'm patiently waiting for a text from you :blush


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## leonardess

DazdNConfuzd said:


> There's nothing specific I would like to say to any one person so instead this is what I would love to say to every single person I come across for the rest of my life:
> 
> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK!!!!
> 
> Proper ragin ya know?!


I like this one. I'd like to borrow it.


----------



## leonardess

also: I have no idea what that was about. usually you'll tell me all about it, the whole score, the this, the that - usually you tell me so much that I stop caring about ten minutes into your spiel. whatever it was about, I love you. 

In fact, I'm gonna take this opportunity to make up for the times i've wanted to say it but didn't:

I love you. I love you. I love you.I love you. I love you. I love you. I love you. I love you. I love you. love you. I love you. 

and hey, so what if she got 400 playing Scrabble. Big fat hairy deal. my *** is still hotter than hers.


----------



## Boring Loser

Stop trying to "correct" me on everything i do. I have my way of doing things and you have your way of doing things. I don't think your way is any more right than my way. I'm not you and I don't have to do everything the "right" way.


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm not as useless as you think.


----------



## odd_one_out

Grr. :?


----------



## heyJude

We barely even see or text each other anymore. Where is this even going? Am I just wasting my time?


----------



## kosherpiggy

I really wish I could just facebook chat you, but I'm so scared . I really miss you.


----------



## helena

i love you


----------



## fingertips

i'm sort of worried that i pissed you off a little while ago but i don't want to bother you by asking if i did :eyes


----------



## Stilla

:roll

I don't like you.


----------



## Cyber Lume

I'm pretty sure you don't like me. If it helps, know that you're not alone; I suspect that just about everyone agrees with you, and I hate myself with a far more intimate passion than any of you ever could.


----------



## Catnap

You've helped me fix something that bothered me for the last year and a half. Thank you. *Sincere smile*


----------



## Daft

You've made my day more times than I can count, especially with your Skype calls for impromptu piano tunes. You frequently amaze me, because people like you are only supposed to exist in storybooks and Hollywood films. I don't know how you've managed to grow up without losing an ounce of altruism or gentleness; the world usually beats that out of people.


----------



## Daft

Maybe you think I'm over here missing you now that I've left, but all I can think about is how bright my future looks without you. You'll never guilt trip me again, never threaten me again, never lie to me again, and never kick me when I'm down again, and I can fill the space you left with someone who treats me not only the way human beings should treat other human beings, but the way people in love should treat each other.

Hallelujah, the single life!

Oh, and stay the hell away from women (and men?) until you've gone through rigorous counseling. I can't believe I put up with you for almost three years, how dumb am I.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I'm sorry I never made it clear. You're my best friends, I ****ing love you. I miss you


----------



## False Protagonist

I hate you. You're an inconsiderate, insensitive SOB and if there is a hell, I hope you go there.


----------



## rawrguy

18andLife said:


> I hate you. You're an inconsiderate, insensitive SOB and if there is a hell, I hope you go there.


I would say something similar to this to my ex best friend.


----------



## love is like a dream

i got used to the way you punish me one more sad thing isn't a big deal ,,,,


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want to know what happened there. Why we stopped talking. You don't have to reply to me.


----------



## Hadron92

I'm sorry so many things bother you. and also that i can't be of any help.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

That wasn't necessary at all...


----------



## leave me alone

I cant figure you out.. I know you guys argue and you dont like him that much anymore, but why would you keep saying this to me? Do you expect me to hit on you or something? Or am I just being blind and you flirt like this with everyone?


----------



## cafune

Shut up. Just. Shut. Up.


----------



## snowyowl

Just because I'm helping you with virtually _everything_ right now doesn't mean I don't hate you. Consider yourself goddamn lucky that I'm helping you put this thing together even though you're technically *competing against me*. So stop being such an ***hole and act grateful once in a blue ***ing moon. Thanks a ton. :twak

... and in a totally different vein to someone totally different ...

I have been absolutely head-over-heels for you for two years. I've watched you have and get dumped by other girls who clearly never realized how lucky they were to have you when they did, and I want to tell you that even though we sometimes bicker like schoolchildren I love you and always will. :mushy


----------



## purplerainx3

You annoy me so much sometimes. Stop it. 
You're stopping me from putting myself out there. You make me look like an idiot because I'm always trying to be a good person and babying you, yet I get nothing in return. And in fact, you go and benefit from what I lose. 
The pathetic thing is you haven't even been through shxt. Everything has to go your way or you have a so-called "mental breakdown". If you had been through half the shxt I've been through, you probably would have killed yourself or ended up in a mental institution or something. I'm sick of you complaining about things like they're the end of the world- you have no emotional intelligence or strength because you've been babied your whole life. Stop trying to have your way with everything. Grow a pair and work your way through the struggle.
I'm tired of you always putting up an act over some dumb issue. Effin' get over it. Sometimes I wish I could just leave you. You don't realize how well you have it. You also have the tendency to not eat when you're "stressed" and it's not fair. You're getting to be skinnier than me, and I hate it. It's not fair that you don't have to deal with these curses that have been put upon me.


----------



## zerotohero

You owe me $20.


----------



## Barette

I don't have anything to say to anyone, but I just want to say I'm very nervous!


----------



## False Protagonist

I don't know what to do with my life.


----------



## AnnaM

i kind of still really like you >.<


----------



## josh23

I want you to want that with ME. Not someone you don't know. I understand how you feel, it's just difficult is all, and a recurring pattern in my life.


----------



## False Protagonist

May I_ please_ have a part-time job here?


----------



## leave me alone

I think you and me are very alike. We could be friends.


----------



## cafune

Friends? *ridiculously hopeful expression*


----------



## peril

You're obviously depressed and in need of attention. Why don't you go on vacation? It might help you.


----------



## Boring Loser

I think you only want to be my friend because you like feeling like you have control over somebody.


----------



## tigerlilly

I'm sorry that you're insecure, but you know what? So am I. And to be quite honest, I'm done with taking risks when I'm terrified and reaching out to people who are just going to push me away because they can't get over their own personal issues. If you can't believe that you are good enough for me then maybe you're right and you aren't, because I think I deserve better than the way you've treated me the last couple of days. I'm going to give you another day or two to get it together, and then I'm going to forget about you and move on. You're going to lose a good friend as well as an awesome potential girlfriend, and I hope you realize that it's entirely your own fault.


----------



## Evo

18andLife said:


> May I_ please_ have a part-time job here?


:ditto


----------



## trendyfool

I know it's not your fault that you're so busy. You're a busy guy. You're interested in the world and the way you naturally work is to constantly get involved with everything around you, to talk to everyone, and you have a hard time sitting still. I'm the opposite. We're similar in many ways, but different in this way: I think all the time, I have a hard time acting and getting involved. 

And it's hard that we like each other so much and you're so busy. I mean, I can deal with it but...I'm thinking about how you're going to be gone next year and it just *kills me*. I don't know if you understand. I think I'm starting to love you and you're the first person I've ever loved this way and I've never been loved like this before. Why do you have to go? I don't want you to ever leave. 

But I know you're going to leave and that just *kills* me. I know you have your own life to live. I have my own life to live too. But what's going to happen to me? I don't know. I know you're going to have a rich and fulfilled life, but me? It's really up in the air what the rest of my life is going to be like. I want you in my life forever, even though that's probably impossible. Don't go, but go if you have to. I want what's best for you. Go if it will make you happy.


----------



## Boring Loser

No.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm just not sure if I should say anything to you now at all :// 

Bananas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't know you well enough to say anything to you about this in confidence, but I think you're marrying the wrong guy.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Where's my money!


----------



## ShyGirl123

"I love you!" (if only I could)


----------



## alte

You seem fun, social, are good looking and have many things going for you based on your dating profile. You likely have many guys interested in you and you can afford to be selective but please respond to the message I sent about a week ago. A simple, honest "no, I am not interested" reply would be fine. You don't even have to explain why. It would put my silly/irrational hopes to rest.


----------



## Ckg2011

Would you like to be friends?


----------



## Eski

What are you doing?, dont you think you're wasting time?. Not that i'm one to talk but you need to sort your priorities out.


----------



## False Protagonist

"I'm not a thief you inconsiderate ****."

I'm the only one who stays inside during break at school and this guy in my class said something along these lines to his friend: "Actually, I'm gonna leave my bag here. Nothing worth stealing anyway." Whilst looking at me.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

"It's not me, it's you"


----------



## cafune

Being friends with you is taking quite a toll on my self esteem. Can you please tone it down a bit? :/ It's really frustrating that you're the same person I know and love but then... you act all thoughtless... and in a way that chips away at my self confidence and let me tell you that it wasn't very large to begin with. Please stop. I doubt you're even aware of how much your actions affect me.


----------



## rawrguy

I wish everyone could see how much I am hurting.


----------



## love is like a dream

There are a few guys here i can say they have been honestly raised above selfishness but they're not noticeable .. i can easily notice this because i am selfish myself and hate it . i don't know if some people born this way or this is something that can be learnt . I am , i was , i will ,, me myself , i .. How do i get rid of this disgusting thing ..


----------



## False Protagonist

Hi


----------



## mapthesoul

It's been awhile and I miss you. Please stop being so far away, so distant because it ****ing sucks. To me at least. Does it still matter to you? Probably not by now. Who would have thought.. four years..


----------



## AnnaM

i want you to want me


----------



## Frunktubulus

Your opinions are disgusting and you should feel ashamed and embarrassed by them all the time.


----------



## cafune

You made the situation seriously awkward. It was sweet of you to include me but we've drifted so far apart, that making conversation is difficult. How am I supposed to respond to that email? Not everyone knows that I'm a part of it either cause it was forwarded afterwards... so I may not even be getting all the messages. I really don't know what you expect me to do. And I'm sorry that we're not as close as we were last year. It's my fault.

-----------------------------------

You're a manipulative *******. **** you for taking advantage of our fear and ignorance. You're toying with our lives like it is a ****ing game. Well, let me tell you something, it's not.


----------



## odd_one_out

It's so lucky we can't live together. You'd not cope and I'd resent you. It's complete fantasy.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I really love you


----------



## False Protagonist

I give up.

Why does it matter? I've already failed anyway.


----------



## Boring Loser

Stop clipping my wings.


----------



## bluetaz87

"What if deep down I dont really want to leave this place? I'm terrified of the possibility that the only reason I agreed to move to another country with you is because you've been my best and only true friend for over a decade. 
Would you stay and find a new adventure if I told you that I was too scared to go?"

"Grow up and stop using mom and dad. You're bleeding mom and dad dry and even though nobody will tell you to your face, you've made both mom and our little sister cry on more than one occasion. You are a good person and I will never give up on you no matter how much it hurts me to keep helping you."


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I like the way you wear eyeliner in the pool, you're pretty & flirty/touchy with me but I'm not sure if you're just that kind of person_ :stu

_Probably best if I just keep flirting back for a while and establish a connection.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

I wish I didn't want you :/


----------



## caflme

I feel you here/around... hope you are ok.


----------



## offbyone

I want to get to know you better but uggggh, anxious.


----------



## LynnNBoys

I miss talking to you. I miss you.


----------



## tohellandback

You dun goofed, girl. You missed out. I'm a pretty cool guy. Too bad you'll never know.


----------



## leonardess

at this point, you're all just making yourselves miserable, and it's nothing to do with what's being "done to you", or stupid program changes, or anything else. it's YOU. I've only been there three months and already I'm sick of the lot of you. all you do is sit around on your ever-widening asses and complain - you complain about how you're so hard done by, you complain about having to do this differently, about having to do that differently - hey, LIFE is change so quit crying about it and get on with it. and the most ironic thing is, you complain endlessly about each other, all behind your backs. I don't want to hear anymore. I'm getting my training asap and I am getting the hell away from you all just as fast as I can manage it. All I did was try to help out by getting the mail. technically, it's something you're supposed to do, but hell, I don't care, it's only mail. so when only one of you showed up (which seems to be a recurring pattern), I thought I'd help out. Okay, so I distributed a couple of things to the wrong people, big fat ****. You'd think I accidentally hit the red damn button. Get OVER yourselves. 

*deep, cleansing breath**OMMMMMMMM*

whew. I think I'm good for another 3 months.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## heyJude

I went into this thinking we could date casually for a while and see where things went. I knew you weren't looking for a serious relationship, and neither am I. I love spending time with you though and have really enjoyed the past four months. You've showed me a lot of things. When you told me you had to move for your job in a few months, I was heartbroken and shocked, but scared to tell you and acted like it wasn't a big deal because I didn't want to ruin our time and scare you off. I don't know if we should continue seeing each other since there is an inevitable expiration date on 'us'. I think I have developed feelings for you and don't know how to handle it. I am going to miss you terribly and wish you didn't have to move, but I know that's selfish of me...

I wish you knew how special you are to me.


----------



## Boring Loser

I wish you could see yourself through my eyes.


----------



## DesertStar91

I think I really like you, and I want to date you...but I really don't think you like me


----------



## MsDaisy

I wish you would come over here and visit me for a change. Why do I always have to be the one to call you, waste my gas driving all the way out there to see you. I'm not going to go out of my way anymore. Either you show some effort or I'm done with you.


----------



## Ventura

You're making me really sad  

I really miss talking to you- so bad. My heart breaks not talking to you. I understand if you can't talk right now- but my anxiety thinks your hurt or dead or something. I have not gotten to talk to you proper all week --- and I just wanna cuddle and to be your's. 

I miss you so bad.


----------



## Losm

Please stop talking about yourself in the third person on facebook. It's embarrassing.


----------



## odd_one_out

I know you've probably been called away, but dropping me like that without explanation when I'm in this state set me off again. Agh! :mum


----------



## Boring Loser

I don't know what I think of you anymore. I can see now that you think i am weak and inferior and you think i am incapable of doing anything for myself. I really used to think you were not like everyone else.


----------



## cafune

That was really quite rude sir. I don't know who you think you are dictating what we can and cannot do with our lives. Such things are better left unsaid. I don't know why you are teaching high school students if something as simple as social etiquette is beyond your understanding.


----------



## Subwolf

Khaaaaaan!


----------



## mezzoforte

Sorry, I can't do it anymore. I tried.


----------



## Brenee

I love you. Stop being afraid and just be with me.


----------



## Stilla

Maybe it's not women who are the ones with the problem. Maybe it's you.
:idea


----------



## missingno

To my mum

How do I tell you that even though I know every day I live like this is hurting you it is all I can do to delay the pain you will feel when I decide I've had enough.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You don't even recognize me, your own daughter. Walked right past me on the street. Looked into my eyes and nothing. Ouch.


----------



## Nocti

I love you but your words hurt more than you could ever imagine. Life is not easy for me, most of the time I just want to disappear but it all changed when I met you, and then you would hurt me like that. I don't know what is real anymore. Wish I could tell you and win your heart but I think I shouldn't, It's better to be alone, that is the only respectful thing to do. I cannot give you that which you desire. But know that I will always be there for you, always. If one day you wake up and feel something, it won't be too late to find me. I will wait.


----------



## Boring Loser

Honestly, yes, i have been avoiding you. You think you're better than me and i'm inferior, and I don't want to be with someone like that. You think you're so great and you think i should just take your advice all the time because you're so smart, but really you don't deserve me.


----------



## kosherpiggy

You make me happy and I just want you to be happy.


----------



## gusstaf

I think you are pretty awesome and I wish you didn't live so far away.


----------



## heyJude

You, sir. Please stop sending me messages. I'm not at all interested in dating you and it's getting quite annoying.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A simple yes or no please, that's all I'm asking.


----------



## chicken

Please dont ever leave me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

At least when you're angry now, I give you your space and eventually I'm the one you talk to about it. It's nice to know why you're upset, so maybe I have the slightest chance of helping. Even if all I'm doing is listening.


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm not as stupid as you think i am.


----------



## odd_one_out

Feeling more gay today.


----------



## Tentative

I'm sorry I let you down. You're so talented, so how is it that you have almost no confidence? I promise I'll try harder, though. I'll make you proud.


----------



## cjamja

Why can't you stop drinking?


----------



## Catnap

Get your chuckles in while you can, because I'm doing what I can to get out of here again and won't be around for you to berate and feel superior to. I'm not quiet because I'm accepting what you say, I'm quiet because I'm thinking of how great it will be when I can get back to college and live a free life that doesn't include you and it's your own fault that I feel that way about you. You bring nothing to my life but intimidation and negativity. I know I'm going to succeed someday and when I do, you're going to be right there taking credit for what I accomplished. It wasn't because of you, buddy, it was in spite of you.


----------



## enzo

i no longer have a reason.


----------



## rawrguy

When I really think about it, I am better off without you anyway.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Pickle, how should I have my crow? BBQ or Kool Aid?

Who knew a funnel could be the best visual representation.


----------



## cmed

Ohhh 2 can play that game! 3 can play as well. In fact, it supports up to 8 players. Mario Party is cool like that.


----------



## Losm

It's hilarious that you've started coming up to me and hugging me when I see you when I know you've called me a **** (and more) to someone else. Go away. I don't miss you anymore.


----------



## Silverella

I'm sooooo sorry...I'm an idiot and i've been living in a fantasy world for too, too long and I really hope I haven't affected your life negatively. i wish you would block me and tell T to unfriend me so I'd know for sure.


----------



## peril

You really want one, don't you? :roll Stop with the pretense! It's so obvious. :cigPeople are lying and you are eating it up. uke

I'm sorry, I didn't want to be mean... I just can't help it. :blank


----------



## Venkska

**** off *******....Thats what I wanna tell those idiots at school for thinking i'm some sort of retard.


----------



## Akili

Stop making cat noises.


----------



## Meta14

Dammit I'm not mad or hurt at you for anything, I'm just incredibly shy after everything that just happened. So please, don't make that face whenever I glance at you. I just want to talk to you freely, but can't.


----------



## josh23

I want you too. I want to talk to you tonight. Unfortunately both my obsessiveness and self destructive tendencies will probably make that not happen.


----------



## False Protagonist

What do you want from me? Sometimes I think that maybe you want to be friends but there are times when you just ignore me completely.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## VaeVictis

I'm sorry I hurt you. It was never your fault. It was always mine.


----------



## Tentative

I can't wait for the day we'll be happy once more.


----------



## noyadefleur

I've never felt like this before.. I'm just so glad you were brave enough to do what I never could.


----------



## rawrguy

uuh hey... do you have a boyfriend?


----------



## peril

>>to myself<< You're hopeless!!! :rain


----------



## miminka

One reason I love you is because you hate society as much as I do.


----------



## leave me alone

.


----------



## artynerd

I lied


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Im so glad you got arrested. Stay in jail a while, okay?


----------



## odd_one_out

I finished a whole email just now but couldn't send it and won't. I've deleted it. This shows a barrier's gone up. I tried to prevent it but it's now happened. I've nothing left to give. It's simply dried up. I don't know when or if it will return. Just bloody leave me the heck alone.


----------



## cafune

I like how you think. ;] It's one of the many things I love about you.


----------



## False Protagonist

You don't understand and you never will.


----------



## TheReverseKarma

please, leave him, and stay with me for the rest of our life.
I can't live without you... every day that i do not meet you, is a bad day, and the only thing i want to do - in those days - is suic***


----------



## MsDaisy

I'm sorry if you think I'm stuck-up. Its actually my defense strategy. 
If I don't let you in, you can't hurt me.


----------



## Hannarinoe

2 things.
To my parents: Stop judging me on my Social Anxiety and OCD by telling me things like to get over it, or stop letting it control me. You dont think I've already tried to get over it?:roll

Also to my old friend:
I miss you. I miss our friendship, I miss you being there everyday. I've gotten used to feeling this little empty spot in my heart, I wonder when I'm going to stop waiting for it to fill up. For us to just of been normal like before. But to tell you that...that I miss you and need you, would just make me look weak. And I already look so weak, so I'll never end up telling you.


----------



## asdf

leave me sdffsfsa alone!!!


----------



## quietmusicman

These are all to different people

1. **** the government
2. **** mainstream music
3. you are an idiot
4. I have had a crush you for about a year and i was wondering if you might have noticed. i was always to scared to tell you because i didn't want to ruin our friend ship. i am glad i could tell you this, and if you don't have the same feelings towards me as i do to you, i would be more than welcome just to be friends with you


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm not sorry.


----------



## RiversEdge

Just a little sleep would have been nice


----------



## calichick

I want to say sorry to my 2 cousins, and I'm so proud of what they've accomplished......if only I could tell them this to their face...


----------



## mezzoforte

Help me...


----------



## artynerd

I miss you :mushy


----------



## Hexakosioihexekontahex

I'm not okay with your relationship. I want so badly for it to end because you aren't even her type and she said herself that she's really not that into you. Your efforts are appreciated and I know how much you want this to desperately work, because she really is that awesome. The bottom line, however, is that you are not her endgame. She may be everything you've ever wanted and more, but since the feeling isn't mutual, you have little business being together. Take a hint. 

It really is painful seeing you both squirm in your relationship and I can only sit back and watch as the scientist watches lab mice navigate it way through a miniature labyrinth. The path is clear to all save the mice. The answer is so obvious. I cannot tell either of you these secrets because one would mean betraying the other's trust and I'm not doing that. I'm not helping you or acting as a buffer to fix a relationship that wouldn't have worked otherwise. There are so many pitfalls you're going to run into.

Save yourself the trouble and the heartache. She really just wants step away from the relationship and thinks it's a big mistake. The gifts and all the effort you're putting in that's incongruent how she feels or even at what level you're at with her is only serving to sabotage yourself. You're setting yourself up to be hurt way more than it has to. 

You're all over her. All the time. It's sad. She just want to be, but... Oh dear.


----------



## anthrotex

I wish you'd break up with your boyfriend and try a round at dating women again. Specifically, me. Also, you're adorkable and even when you make me embarrassed because you call attention to us, I still think you're hilarious.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You're hilarious. I like that.


----------



## Stilla

Did you do it? Even if I asked you not to?
Because if you did I don't think I could forgive you.


----------



## mrmarc

Quite miss you today, have done a fair bit lately:/
Maybe it's cos of him, i dunno.
He was asking alot about you, gah i wanna hug you ;-;


----------



## shadowmask

Holy ****. Please, stop with the constant barrage of questions every time you come out here. You're a nice lady, but it really wears me out.


----------



## cjamja

I thought you were a decent guy who would never hurt me. I never expected to see you drape yourself all over some extremely skinny, tight skirt/bra-top wearing cow. We were only 1 day broken up! That picture will forever burn in my brain. I did everything for you. I stayed at home when you wanted me to, dropped certain friends you weren't comfortable me being around, I worked so hard, from cooking to loving you and at the end of it all you tell me I 'made you miserable'. I didn't deserve that. I hate you so much! I can't believe you had the nerve to ask if we could stay in each others lives. I hope you have a happy life but you will never find someone who cares about you as much as I did.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm not allowed to talk to you anymore, since your family hates me now.
I really hope you're okay, please don't hurt yourself anymore. And for the 18th, happy birthday. :\


----------



## sanspants08

Why text me two days in a row, saying you can't wait to see me, then not return my texts today? :sus. 

Wait, wait. It's V-tines Day, that's why.


----------



## Ventura

Wait, I told you so! ....


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm scared the way your dad winked at me today, it's like all your entire family is watching my lame attempt at picking you up.

Oh and lady in the pencil skirt, thank's for making the effort. Made my day a little brighter. That chewing gum walk, _very wrigley._


----------



## matty

You're awesome JimmyDeansRetardedCousin. ^^


----------



## AnnaM

i wish i could break your heart too


----------



## PhilipJFry

Hi.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

You hurt me over and over again yet I still love you..


----------



## nonesovile

Will you please just stop talking.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You should move out sooner. Like, say, tomorrow. I WILL PAY YOU.


----------



## laura024

I love you, and you say you love me too. But you don't always show it. Like this entire day.


----------



## CoastalSprite

*Friend #1:* I miss you a lot, and what you said to me last summer keeps running through my mind. You don't know how much it meant to me that you said those things, and still does.

*Friend #2: *I don't feel like I deserve the love and caring you've given me. Now that you have a boyfriend and aren't spending much time with me, I only hope that you don't forget about me altogether. I'm willing to wait for you- You're the first person in ages I've referred to as my "best friend", and I'm still in denial that I could have someone as perfect as you as my best friend.

*Friend #3: *You're probably the best person I've ever met in my life. I've never met someone with a smarter mind and bigger/more genuine heart than you.


----------



## matty

Go **** yourself, it was not my fault, and dont bag out every mistake I made and negate the positives.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This is the first Valentines Day in 8 years where _you_ weren't the person I wanted to spend it with.


----------



## Ventura

Creepy guy leave me the **** alone.


----------



## False Protagonist

"Isn't anyone going to say bye to me? Alrighty then..."

Every time I'm about to leave school.


----------



## Tentative

Hi.


----------



## nikki1995

i wanna feel alive gain!


----------



## Toppington

*I'm sorry for what I've done to you. I wish I could take it all back. You could have been a wonderful woman and I hope you are one day. I know that I must have set you back a great deal.*

And to someone else

*I love you. I wish I could take back the creepy things I had done years ago. I ruined any chance I had with you by being an ignorant creep. I hate myself for it and I still want you more than ever. I can prove it now, too. I've changed.*


----------



## polardude18

I am not crazy, or at least I do not think I am.


----------



## penguin runner

I don't mind you breaking off plans, but I'd like to not have to find out through others.


----------



## AnnaM

i wish i was you *is jealous*


----------



## layitontheline

I love you. I just suck at showing it. I want to fix that.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I appreciate the sentiment, but I really wish you would stop making dinner for me. I hate steak and fried chicken, and every time I see that you're making it (and expect me to eat it) I just get this awful dread come over me.


----------



## leonardess

whatever sideways techniques you want to use to hurt me, that's okay. I understand why you would do that, and I will always forgive you. Always, because I love you and it's only that love which I have for you, that I have ever felt or will ever feel. I have affection for others, but that's as far as it will ever go. I'm good with that.


----------



## tanyall

Shut the ****-up, I'm tired of you telling me your right....your ****ing wrong ***hole!


----------



## trendyfool

I love you...I would go anywhere for you and do anything for you. If you wanted to live in ireland when you grow up like you said, I would move there with you. I would move with you so we could be together when you go to college next year. I would live my whole life with you if you wanted to live your whole life with me. I don't mind waiting. I'm patient and if I had to wait a year or two, or five or ten, I could do that, though it would be painful. If I knew you were waiting for me too, I could wait for you for years. You're a special person zac and you're the only person who's ever truly reached me and made me feel loved. I know my hopes and dreams for us are ideas, visions, dreams, but I also know you're honest and you're a real person, and the love I have for you is deep, endless, because I'm the kind of person who has endless sadness but endless love that comes out of that sadness, so if you'll let me, if you will do the same for you, I will love you and take care of you until the day I die.


----------



## skygazer

Hello friend, thank you for remembering me. I meant to write Happy Birthday on my message a few weeks ago but I got shy, because I was thinking that you might have forgotten me. So I wrote Happy Tuesday instead of Happy Birthday... -_-;; 

I wish you would write to me more often. I don't want to share my troubles but I've been feeling under the weather lately. I don't need much to get through, just maybe a bit of your time to help me sleep.. >//<


----------



## alwaysmistaken

Thank you for believing in me when no one else did.


----------



## jessckuh

I loved you. All you had to do was love me back. It would've even been better to tell me from the beginning that you didn't really like me, that you were still obssesed with your Ex and that you are not ready for a real relationship with a real woman. 

I should've known better.


----------



## sinnocent

If you don't know why I blocked you, you should think harder to find the answer. You lied through your teeth to me about being busy when there you were online everyday at EVERY other place except on the site we talked on. I don't know if you genuinely completely forgot I existed a lot of the time or if you were genuinely avoiding me/hesitant about talking to me. But both of those scenarios make me angry at you either way. I've been nothing but nice to you. You say you're looking for a best friend. Thanks for letting me know that you didn't want it to be me. Thanks for letting me know you'd rather look elsewhere than step a single inch closer to me. You truly didn't want to be my friend at all, even since the day we met a year ago. The rejection wouldn't have hurt back then.

All I wanted is for someone to care for me and think about me sometimes. This is me letting you know that person certainly isn't you.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I'm sorry for deleting you from FB, but I don't feel right about seeing each other/getting back together again. Time is supposed to heal wounds, but to ignore my phone calls and texts for several months has robbed me of any desire to be cooperative. I had a healthy state of mind leading up to that fateful climactic day, but the lack-of-closure and unnecessary coldness wrapped in its aftermath has brought about a plethora of mental hurdles that I haven't been able to successfully overcome. Thanks to this, I have become horrifically self-conscious about every little thing I say. Inevitably, I wind up succumbing to self-fufilling prophecies every time I take interest in a girl. In fact, I am experiencing an identical, grief-laden scenario with an online friend that has been haunting my thoughts and pervading my otherwise tranquil disposition. Deja Vu be damned! ...before I lose my mind.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I don't think you're saying what you really mean. I feel like you are trying to manipulate me into feeling something that I don't and in doing so you are insulting both my intelligence and our friendship.


----------



## layitontheline

I love the sound of your voice when you first wake up in the morning. I can't wait to hear it in person soon.


----------



## dkriot

RiversEdge said:


> I'm going to bust if I don't have sex soon.


Just have sex with yourself. Sometimes I get this intense desire to get a girlfriend but as soon as I bust those feelings go away.


----------



## Losm

You're so lovely.


----------



## xTKsaucex

To a guy on my course:

Dude, your art is incredible man, if I wasn't all so self conscious I would come and give you a handshake.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

You suck at what you do, dude. You talk a ****ing million miles a minute and didn't let me get a word in. You tripped me up today! Its your goddamn fault! **** YOU!


----------



## Toppington

****ing hell, I wish I could do something for you. You insist on cutting yourself down every chance you get. I get it, we're all guilty of it. But you don't need to mentally destroy yourself on a daily basis. It kills me to hear you say some of these things. I'm not telling you to just cheer up, but don't make every possible effort to destroy yourself emotionally...


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I just want to scream I'm sooooooo ****ed. I'd couldn't pay someone to trade lives with.... I can't imagine anyone being in a worse circumstance than I'm in right now. Holy ****.


----------



## cafune

You're a *****. What's your problem? :/


----------



## fallen18

I wish you could just get your **** together because its affecting everyone including me. why isnt your self esteem higher I don't understand your such a pretty girl who had allot going for her why do you think so lowly of yourself that you hang out with people that would harm you? Your my older sister watching you get hurt is hurting me and I'm tired of it.


----------



## MsDaisy

You seem like a really nice guy. Its too bad I'm old enough to be your mother.


----------



## coeur_brise

I may not be the sweet and kind 12 yr. old you remember from childhood anymore, but I can certainly try. Maybe it'll be a pseudo-change in that persona for the time being.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

I'm a ****ing idiot. I knew better.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Please give me another chance!


----------



## Boring Loser

If we could all just think..."oh, i want a job now" and then boom! There it instantly and magically is....then yeah, everyone in the world woudl be happy. But life doesn't work that way. You're really lucky to be able to find anything. You think that i don't have one just because i don't want to?


----------



## leave me alone

You did it again. How can you be so heartless? And more importantly, how can I be so stupid to still like you.


----------



## Ventura

You're an *** :yay


----------



## trendyfool

Thanks for forcing me to eat today, I really appreciated it  you make me want to do things that are hard for me, because you believe in me and I want to respect that belief and show you that I can follow through with my actions. I want to show you that I'm not gonna be stopped by my fears and that I will be healthy and strong for you. I realized yesterday that I don't have to apologize for the ways I feel and you love me even though I get really anxious a lot of the time. And that's something that's new to me. Thank you.


----------



## MindOverMood

You didn't phone today and now I'm wondering if it was because of last Friday?:|


----------



## heyJude

You know what? Bite me!


----------



## melissa75

Did you ever consider that I was lonely, depressed, and just really needed to step out of my comfort zone for a change? That was all, nothing more. Anyway, I'm not surprised things aren't going so well for you...


----------



## Toppington

I don't understand how you think you're helping anyone. I don't think you even have yourself convinced that you're helping anyone. You're just trying to get a rise out of people at this point and you know what? It worked. Congrats. You just ****ed up my life even more. I bet you really think you're helping now, huh?


----------



## noyadefleur

I really don't understand why you're interested in me, but I'm glad you are. I just hope I'm not disappointing.


----------



## mezzoforte

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Stilla

You only like it when I'm unhappier than you. That's why you keep saying passive agressive things about me. That's the reason to why I'm trying to not talk to you anymore. You're toxic.


----------



## Fozle

"I'm gay." 


Never once have I ever told anyone in real life...


----------



## AnnaM

i still can't forget you.. i hate you


----------



## g0t Anxiety

I miss you so much, and its okay cuz your better off now. Sill trying to be happy 4 you tho, but i am only human and its harder than i thought it would be. sincerely yours truly


----------



## River In The Mountain

Stop telling me what Ive done wrong and just give me a hug. I'm cold and scared and I need to feel like things are going to be ok this time.


----------



## noyadefleur

Get your act together, and stop making excuses.


----------



## cafune

I really wish you would just disappear.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

You're difficult to talk to.. I don't have the energy. But it's okay, you're doing great for yourself. We could have been great friends.. or, maybe I'm just being selfish, and it's all in my head. I miss you, and I know you miss talking to me too.


----------



## Toppington

It's been a whole year and I still can't believe that you took him back after what he had done to me. I know I was in the right when I ended the relationship then and there, but I'll die before I say I don't want you back. You just have to ditch him again. He's toxic for the both of us. I don't even care if you take me back, just get him out of your life.


----------



## False Protagonist

Can we, maybe, be friends?


----------



## MindOverMood

I see how it is


----------



## The Professor

come to me. I feel the same way you do.


----------



## False Protagonist

He treats you badly, I don't see why you're still with him...


----------



## AnnaM

one day you'll regret this


----------



## Salus

i need help


----------



## millyxox

I like you...


----------



## tutliputli

I give up.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

You're so vain, You probably think this post is about you, don't you? don't you?!

:b


----------



## Eski

Your self centered negative bs is bringing me down, please move back to Ireland.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I wish you would just hug me.


----------



## offbyone

I want to make you happy.


----------



## sanspants08

It's all a matter of perspective; really life is going just fine. <--Which is neither good nor bad. It had this four-hour period of "bad" on Thursday night, which I blogged about, but got over. It also had a four-hour period of "great" yesterday. I want to just tell you it's whatever, and that's ok, but that would just be a silly thing to post to you!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I'm going crazy, woohoo.


----------



## lakecreek

I smile at this young lady and smile back and I really wanted to have sex with but to shy scared because I'm a virgin. Damn virgin! She was a cute Polish girl in her mid 20's.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I'm going crazy, woohoo.


:haha That made my day


----------



## Kathykook

I love you! But you don't feel the same


----------



## cafune

Good god. I love you guys so much! I know it sounds corny but y'all make my world go round. Thank you. <3 :squeeze


----------



## Toppington




----------



## Hadron92

i don't wanna hang out with you, you horrible piece of ****! for starters, I'd be too embarrassed to be seem with you in public. AND I'd be so so ashamed if people knew you're in my platoon...


----------



## MsDaisy

Ventura, Come Back!


----------



## MsDaisy

Ventura, the thread has been reinstated. Come Back!


----------



## Toppington

So, I was up all night thinking about you again. I really wish I knew why. It's over and it probably never had any hope of working out. It's been a whole year. I just can't stand the thought of letting that douchebag win. Please take care of yourself. I know I can't come back into your life for a 3rd time. Don't marry him. ANYONE at all, but him.


----------



## gusstaf

I had an amazing time this weekend and I can't believe I won't see you for another year. Why do you have to live so far away?


----------



## False Protagonist

Thanks for letting me sit with you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

While I'm flattered, and surprisingly enough, happen to like what I see...people talk, and your name isn't exactly used in positive contexts. You're mistaking me for someone else, I think. 

To someone else:
I can't deal with you when you're manic. I think I'm about as stressed out as you are right now. Thanks. Because I don't have enough on my plate already. Seriously tempted to spike your coffee with benzos. I understand better than anyone what you're going through, but sometimes I think you intentionally put yourself in these positions because you want people to pity you. Misery loves company. Don't worry, you've spread a lot of that around lately.

To yet another person:
It was really cool of you to invite me out again. I'm glad you consider me when you make plans, because I haven't felt that special in a long time. <3


----------



## leave me alone

Thank you for ruining my already ****ed up day.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## odd_one_out

I daily have to deal with mental (anxiety, paranoia, obsession, irritation, overload and meltdown) and physical symptoms (allergies, fatigue, weakness and digestive pains). Each of these symptoms is almost constant (right this moment I have them all). This week it's too much and I can't talk without it making me ill. There's a high chance I'll get ill during the various journeys and loading the van. 

I really need proper medical care but we both know they can't provide it and it'll probably never happen. If more bad things happen to me any time soon I don't think I'll cope. I think it will make me ready to die - I hope that's several years away. I need better luck this year.


----------



## Tentative

I know I don't speak up a lot. I know I don't help out much. Just don't think I'm stupid or incapable of performing, because I'm not. You probably won't understand, maybe you will, but I have a horrible disorder that disables me from helping you guys out when I need to. It's not like I don't want to help; my thoughts are often very disorganized and I can't focus on the situation at hand. I have social anxiety, but I'm doing everything I can to improve.


----------



## AnnaM

i hope she doesn't feel the same way and you end up just like me


----------



## False Protagonist

Please stop glaring at me like that, I get the feeling you want to kill me.
I think you look cute by the way, I like your ginger hair.


----------



## The Professor

*just to clarify, can we say whether or not we're talking about a SAS member?*

That'd be great


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Toppington

Why would I start talking to you again? You drained me of everything you could possibly want and now you're back for something more? (HA! FRIENDS! Who the **** needs 'em!?) Why in the world would I take you back? I'm going to change my number if you keep this **** up.


----------



## Stilla

Read my paper teacher! It's really good!:wife


----------



## skygazer

why are you doing that? does that really help for you? does this happen often? how did you get that way? is it something from the past? wanna make new and better memories so you won't be reminded so much about the old ones? are you going to be okay? what will make you feel better? is it me that's bothering you? do you want me to go away? :< you don't have to tell me anything you don't want me to know. i just want to know if you'll be okay. unless you don't want me to know that either, well then nvm. whatever you want..


----------



## Rosedubh

I made a mistake,lots of them, I'm careless and I'm sorry.


----------



## FastLad

i didnt ask for red sauce


----------



## Bethy

You know you aren't the only person in the world that has problems. Stop whining to me every frickin day and then refusing to listen to ME on the seldom occasions where I want to vent. The world doesn't revolve around you! I'm not here just for your convenience. If the only time you want to talk to me is to ***** about something then don't bother talking to me at all because that **** is annoying.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

FastLad said:


> i didnt ask for red sauce


lol

Demand satisfaction by duel next time, condiments at dawn.

It's the only way.


----------



## offbyone

I'm not really afraid to say this, but I can't.

You better show up at the coffee shop again!


----------



## Toppington

You think that's funny, don't you? I hope you get what's coming to you one day. Thanks for ruining my day, *******. Whoever you are.


----------



## The Professor

oh, you have a boyfriend? cool.


----------



## peril

You just ruined my weekend. :rain


----------



## heyJude

It wasn't my fault. And you, sir, can go climb a tree.


----------



## anonymid

What are you doing in our house?


----------



## fallen18

You are a sexy beast please go out with me. I mean we have so much in common like....I read from left to right. You read left to right....I buy things with money. You buy things with money. I sleep. You sleep. It's fate were obviously meant to be together.


----------



## cgj93

.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I know I get mad at you, but honestly you're keeping it together better than most. Don't worry about reimbursing me for that beer. Hell, I'll supply you with all the beer you want, just promise me you'll calm down from time to time.
I'm just realizing I miss you. We used to do things together. You're going to be too busy for at least another few months. I'm still dragging you to skydiving! College can go right ahead and f*** off.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Professor said:


> *just to clarify, can we say whether or not we're talking about a SAS member?*
> 
> That'd be great


I'm always afraid something could be about me. Thanks, paranoia! 
KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## RiversEdge

You look very unattractive. Kind of creepy. 
And you're a jerk. 
-- which made me notice the first things I said more.


----------



## Cletis

I'm not as weird as you think I am...


----------



## FreshPerspective

I know you're straight, but I gotta admit, I have a crush on you. Talking to you is so easy. I think you're beautiful.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ohmygodwhyareyousobeautifulughhhhhhh.


----------



## whatevzers

Why can't you just be proud of me. I'm an adult, I don't need your criticism...


----------



## Cletis

If you knew what I go through on a daily basis you would change your mind.


----------



## beshino

You annoying buttmunch... I'll just get my own Gamestop card!!! Making it soooo difficult for a freaking $8 discount. The card's freaking $15!


----------



## Ashley1990

There is a stupid senior in other department in my office..he is such a stupid person..i want to beat him


----------



## Cletis

No, I don't believe in Bigfoot.


----------



## Kathykook

I hope my loud ***, metal, death-core music helps with your hard on, you *******
It's rock and roll, *****


----------



## Cletis

skygazer said:


> could you fly to washington and give me a bath then carry me to bed and sleep with me? >///<


Not a chance.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I actually thought about you, yes you, for a very long time. But I realize what an idiot I was lmao and I feel like an idiot for being so unrealistically delusional but it´s funny now that I think about it, at least now I can see the humor in it. I guess a person can get that lonely. :teeth


----------



## Cletis

Briefs. Why do you ask?


----------



## Cletis

I shower regularly, yes.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Kathykook said:


> I hope my loud ***, metal, death-core music helps with your hard on, you *******
> It's rock and roll, *****


lol rock on. you´re in florida? awesome hit me a message. what part?


----------



## RiversEdge

Cletis said:


> I shower regularly, yes.


:haha


----------



## Toppington

Kathykook said:


> I hope my loud ***, metal, death-core music helps with your hard on, you *******
> It's rock and roll, *****


Lady Gaga is far superior! Blare dat Poker Face!


----------



## Cletis

They say it tastes like chicken.


----------



## AnnaM

i just realized that i don't need you


----------



## MsDaisy

You don't deserve me! Get lost, just leave me alone!


----------



## snowflame1985

I'm longing to talk to you again.


----------



## caflme

I wish I'd been awake at 2:30 a.m.


----------



## cafune

Person #1: It's a little late to express interest in my education. I don't care what your relation to me is. I know the only reason you care is because you think I'm going to ask you to pay for it. Don't make assumptions. I will not be asking you for money. I will get by on my own, somehow. Also, you are a horrible person with absolutely no redeeming qualities.

Person #2: Don't you dare say that I'll turn out like that. Don't even think it.


----------



## Losm

I think we're quite alike really.


----------



## bk

Don't be alarmed but I might be falling in love with you


----------



## MindOverMood

I seen that


----------



## Toppington

.


----------



## Asbel18

Who do you think you are now anyways? You're not that person I used to call one of my 'brothers' in middle school. I don't even know who you are anymore, you act different now, you changed. Since when do you smoke and party? What makes you so outgoing and loved by others? Since when are you the one making people laugh and smile? Our roles reversed. I used to be that person. Why? Just Who are you.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Cassabell

I dont know if we are meant to be together, I feel like I made the same mistake again, are you like the abusive ex? I cant tell anymore, whether something is abusive or normal, I think I'm scarred for life.


----------



## xTKsaucex

You'll probably change, I'll still be where I am.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Not sure if you read my apology or not...but it was there! I don't think I've ever had someone confess that they've lost respect for me. I was not prepared to handle such a bold statement and my initial reaction was viciously uncalled for. I think it's safe to say that we will never fully appreciate/understand each other, and it's unfortunate that communication has been halted, but forever is infinite and time may heal wounds.


----------



## Jeffrey91




----------



## cafune

Urgh. You are such a nag. Take a chill pill. And coming from me, that's saying a lot.

You are an awful partner. Why so irresponsible?

With all due respect sir, you're being an unreasonable twit. How on earth are we supposed to finish part B for Wednesday? It's just not possible. And you're such a hypocrite. It took you _months_ to mark part A.

MOM! STOP OBSESSING. YOU'RE DRIVING ME CRAZY!


----------



## leave me alone

You consider yourself a good friend? Being so jealous of me being somewhat happy for a moment ? Well, thank you for making it much less enjoyable for me.


----------



## caflme

Thinking of you


----------



## Ohnoes2191

I wish you could understand _why_ I feel the way I do :sigh


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

So just tell me why u don't like me so i can take notes and then squash your face for playing around with me. Yeah I get that angry sometimes, but a honest answer to that question is hard to obtain.

I need to calm down and not take it seriously.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## tutliputli

I got your message, I just have no idea what to say to you. I'm trying to think of something. :sigh


----------



## Equisgurl

I never should have let you go, you were right all along and now you've moved on. I hope that you can forgive me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This thread is easily the thread that I've "almost posted but erased it instead", the most.

That's not something I want to tell someone but am too afraid to say, I'm just saying...

...carry on...opcorn


----------



## RiversEdge

I wish I could express in words what I feel right now.


----------



## False Protagonist

Hello


----------



## Cletis

No, that's a birthmark.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish you'd be honest with me on your motives for wanting to do my income taxes. Are you really trying to be helpful or just monitoring my income? I don't have a single figure that would excite anyone, so I don't understand the eagerness.


----------



## trendyfool

My mood is always changing. So is my outlook on life. But my love for you is not. I can feel it's down there, feel its pulse. So don't give up on me. I might be miserable when I see you tomorrow. I might say "I got no sleep last night." I might look tired and haggard. But I'll be happy to see you, hanging on your every word just like I always do. Honestly, that love, that I can feel down there, is what is keeping me alive right now. 

to everyone else: I'm sorry. But I'm basically saying that to myself.


----------



## mcmuffinme

i may not even like you much as a friend, but you're the only thing i have left. i want to die. i feel miserable carrying on with you like i'm even remotely happy. my every action is a lie, and you might hear it in my nervous laughter as i dread incessantly, and trudge forward so that you don't have to know what a drag i really am.


----------



## Hadron92

ok so I've made a mistake. I've judged you incorrectly and, on top of that, my emotional state was in the gutters back then. i wish you'd forgive me. there. i apologised. now, will you please quit ignoring me.


----------



## MindOverMood

I'm sorry, I'm just terrible at this..


----------



## Rest or Real?

i really like ray of light by madonna. damn it feels good to say that.


----------



## kanra

I don't understand what exactly you're giggling about when you look at me, but if you think I don't notice that you really dislike me then you're wrong.

"Retard..." What kind of retard goes to one of the most expensive private schools in the country??

When I'm being squeezed between two people in one doorway of course I'll slow down. And no, that does not give you the right to jostle and try pushing me forward while complaining that I'm a retard.

Stop calling things gay. No, staplers cannot be gay.

For God's sake, there's no need to be that condescending. AND I AM NOT THAT STUPID.


----------



## False Protagonist

You're selfish and I hate you.
You expect ME to "cooperate" but when I ask something of you, like to teach me how to drive, you won't even consider it.
What's worse is that you won't even admit how f****** selfish and stubborn you are.


----------



## Losm

I'd tap that and you know it.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

You were such a ***** during the weekend, I am never going anywhere with you again. Real friends support one another, they're not demanding, jealous and they're not users. GFY you fake, superficial, dimwitted, boring as fk, little girl.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You don't know how much it means to me when you tell me you love me. Whether it's genuine or not, you've proved it through actions and words- you've always been there for me. I don't feel like I deserve you. Thank-you for being my friend, you don't know how grateful I am for you.


----------



## rhames

i am supposed to be your friend to hang out with not to be you free babysitter you your 2 kids who dont mind so you can go out a have fun with your friends


----------



## Ashley1990

*M happppppppppyyyyyy for nothing...*

*I have got a chance to visit Australia..whoo my fingers crossed*


----------



## LWR

......................... old mcdonald had a farm, iyya iyya oooooo...........
what i really wanned to say that , "shrugs"


----------



## Toppington

It's safe to assume you don't feel the same way. Why am I such a hopeless idiot? This would be the THIRD ****ING TIME I've grown attached to someone when I KNOW it'll end badly. Haha! I should just accept that I'm going to be alone for life at this point. Growing attached to people who don't feel the same is all I ever do! I've failed all of my classes this semester because I'm too busy obsessing over someone who will never feel the same. Sometimes I wish I'd just stop making friends so this will stop happening... You'll be the new Monika and you'll devastate me for months just like she did.


----------



## odd_one_out

You're weird.


----------



## fallen18

Leave us the hell alone. Our house isn't yours so stop showing up unannounced like you own the place its just plain rude and you have the nerve to yell and argue about how you have the right to visit. Uh Bull**** grow some Fu*** balls and stop hiding behind your parents. Your a grown adult so it's about time you grew up ******* and got the he** out of my house and out into the world to possibly prove to us "that you have the right" before you have the nerve to yell those words.


----------



## randomprecision

.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I like you. Please don't mind my awkwardness... It's exaggerated when I'm around cute guys


----------



## mezzoforte

I want to help you, even though I can't even help myself.


----------



## Cletis

They say it's mind over matter. If so, does matter even matter?


----------



## Rest or Real?

mezzoforte said:


> I want to help you, even though I can't even help myself.


thousand times this


----------



## Cletis

Even though we're 2,000 miles apart, love can conquer any distance.


----------



## shadowmask

:rofl


----------



## bk

I'm worried. I'm not sure if it's a redflag or not but I'm not exactly filled with confidence. Please don't be crazy.


----------



## Toppington

"I don't want to hear dead words from you."


----------



## Pandemic

You are going to die lonely and empty. You will become everything you hate. You will never understand what love is and I hope that you never date another person so that they're spared the inevitable pain that you force on people. I hope you become depressed and hate your new job. I hope you get to walk in my shoes for the rest of your miserable life.


----------



## MsDaisy

Meet me at the jacuzzi tonight at 8pm.


----------



## Ventura

I love you and feel obsessive, I kind of like the high though :l


----------



## falling down

This world is screwed up and the damage is unrepairable.


----------



## RiversEdge

I'm going to act like I'm just fine when I talk to you tonight.
Because I love you.


----------



## leonardess

meet me at the kitchen sink tonight at 9pm. We'll wash....together.


----------



## Cletis

Yes, I've seen a doctor about it. It's a common problem for men.


----------



## leonardess

like i've never heard that one before.


----------



## Akili

This thread reads like a bizarre, disjointed conversation.

Also: you owe me money. I didn't forget.


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, I did.


----------



## Kathykook

You suck, you really really suck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You shouldn't be asking your students questions like that without a bulletproof vest! I'm not kidding, it's risky. They all want to see you suffer.


----------



## leonardess

I don't *want* to go there this Saturday.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You are a snob!


----------



## ApathyDivine

I miss you, it's been a year almost since I last talked to you. I have known you for 8 years already, it's hard to believe. I always wanted to tell you, but I liked you for all of those 8 years. But I hid my feelings, and eventually became withdrawn towards you. I have learned much about myself this past year, that there is a name for that which plagues my mind. I have always tried to appear normal to you, and I did admit that I was a quiet person, but it is not my reality. I am afflicted with what is known as Social Anxiety.

And I am starting to wonder..are you suffering from SA as well?


----------



## trendyfool

There are times when holding back how I feel seems impossible. But I have to hold it back because if I didn't, I would become insecure and needy, and I will not become those things. I will keep doing everything I can to be the best person I can to you. I will stop apologizing, I will stop giving up hope, I will try, because of you. 

But I want to shout from a rooftop: I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry. To everyone I have ever known, but most of all to myself. For keeping myself from being happy. I want to scream from a high place so the whole city, spread out beneath me, can hear me, so I can hear myself...


----------



## cafune

I'm sorry sir but I'm not done. I feel like this program is so beyond me that it's ridiculous. I don't remember any of the very little Java that we learnt over two years ago... and you gave us so little time that there was no way I could have researched it. You're being so unreasonable that it has passed even absurdity. Be prepared for a ****ty design... or maybe even no design at all. I'll try to get it done for tomorrow. But what with three English papers due tomorrow and the math mock exam on Monday your class isn't even _on_ my list of priorities. Oh. And you want the actual program for Wednesday? Haha! That's funny.


----------



## caflme

I didn't hit snooze and woke up extra early to see you... excited to read your next email.


----------



## artynerd

I feel you are really intelligent minded. I never actually thought things the way you did, you give things a deep thought, but you say it so simply. But when u expand what u said in detail, it always makes so much sense, like a knock at my head.


----------



## 67budp

I have had a huge crush on you for the longest time. I think you may have been interested in me too for awhile, but moved on because I never talked to you. I'm so jealous of the guy who gets to be with you. Maybe some day I'll work up the nerve to make a move.


----------



## randomprecision

Could I friend you on facebook without offending you?


----------



## artynerd

I wish I was the one who can make you happy, but it seems like ur unhappy even when ur with me. Maybe im not the one for you  Its sad but you should be happy.


----------



## Cub

We're perfect for each other. But damn, being apart is hell. I wish I could muster the courage to just move down there, but I'd be ditching everything I've ever known, and am comfortable with. Some day...


----------



## Toppington

Thank you for showing me that there's people out there that could somehow find me attractive one of these days. I wish I could find the courage to tell you this one-on-one. I'm going to work my hardest to improve myself and my life and you're a big part of why I'm so motivated. So thank you and I'm sorry for pushing you away when you tried to help the first time.


----------



## Jcgrey

Damnit why? Why ****ing why?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## leonardess

this i really *am* afraid to say:

I'm so in love with you. could you be in love with me? 



I would never, ever, ever say this. Ever.


----------



## Bon

leonardess said:


> this i really *am* afraid to say:
> 
> I'm so in love with you. could you be in love with me?
> 
> I would never, ever, ever say this. Ever.


You'll never know unless you put yourself out there;-)

_______________________________________________________________

Life is not fair, no one ever said it was, yet people preach the word of karma. After what you did too me, you're nothing more than a child molester that is a master of the political game. It's not right right, that you go on to live a lucrative life. Now that I'm old enough I think you're the scum of the earth.


----------



## leonardess

I know. maybe. when the time is right. I have to be certain it isn't just infatuation. although, if it isn't, it'll be brutal if it isn't returned.


----------



## Cletis

You, sir, are a sorry sack of ****.


----------



## Neutrino

Cletis said:


> You sir, are a sorry sack of ****.


I was going to hold back, make an anonymous post on this thread and never tell you, because I'm not sure if you feel the same way...

But now you've posted right before me, and I just can't hold my feelings back anymore. So here we go.

Cletis, your avatar scares the **** out of me.


----------



## Cletis

I'm sorry. I have no eyelids. :um


----------



## Kathykook

leonardess said:


> I know. maybe. when the time is right. I have to be certain it isn't just infatuation. although, if it isn't, it'll be brutal if it isn't returned.


^
this.
it hurts


----------



## Bon

leonardess said:


> I know. maybe. when the time is right. I have to be certain it isn't just infatuation. although, if it isn't, it'll be brutal if it isn't returned.


I could use a dose of your maturity.

Was it rude that she did that, or is it just me. Would I do it too somoene.......Nope...


----------



## Cletis

Sometimes it goes numb.


----------



## minimized

I feel sorry for your child. You and your boyfriend are ****ing morons and I'm not sure you give a ****.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I know that you hate your family, and you feel like you're alone and no one cares, and you have every right to.
But I'm here, and I care about you so much. If you just knew


----------



## Toppington

I'm going to move on and forget about you. I don't deserve you and it's been two whole years. I did nothing but come to you for help and I'm going to start working hard to become a better person that can fend for myself in life. I won't depend on anyone to help me every time anymore. Good luck and good life to you Monika. I hope you've already undone the damage that I caused.


----------



## Cletis

How can someone so beautiful on the outside be so ugly on the inside?


----------



## ratbag

Hey you, no one wants to hear your prison stories.


----------



## Cletis

I got it for my birthday.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm sorry. I know I haven't been responsible, and you all probably have a bad impression of me. I want to help, but I don't know how. I hope you give me another chance when new contracts are signed this month. What you are and what you are trying to do is very important to me and getting to work on it would make me really happy. But I know I haven't been very helpful or present, and I would understand if you don't think I'm reliable enough to be on the board.


----------



## Cletis

It is a little bent but it still works good.


----------



## False Protagonist

_Please_ stop saying things like "You'll get along with my brother" and "You and my boyfriend have a lot in common." I doubt I would get along with your brother or your boyfriend.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## artynerd

I really love you  I wish I can make you happy! Its not easy being comfortable around someone I love but not known as friend long enough. I hope your be comfortable around me and happy, I really want to be the one. And your so great, I dont want to loose you ever


----------



## Cletis

About 6 inches


----------



## kanra

You're such a nice guy. You know, I don't think I've met many guys as nice as you. Plus, you like anime. And you're great at basketball. You would be an awesome friend, or boyfriend. It's too bad I don't see you often, but you deserve people that are more fun to be around than me anyway.  

And thanks for the drawing. Even if I didn't acknowledge I got it after I found it, I still thank you for it, lol. It's hard for me to just do stuff like that.
Also, thanks for trying to include me in conversations. I really appreciate it.
And thanks for trying to wake me up when I was half-asleep. I thought you were being rude at the moment so I did give you a "wtf" look but later I realized you didn't mean any harm.

Again, you're an awesome guy.


----------



## Daft

You make me smile 'til my face hurts.


----------



## Ventura

I wish you were here...


----------



## Puppet Master

**** your stupid I should have known you'd be unable to see past your god damn ego and overly optimistic views and face reality. All the bull**** you push, your repeated attempts to push your desires, and naive views are just making my life harder. Everything comes easy to you though so how can I expect someone like you to ever understand.


----------



## Toppington

Why are you even here? All you do is put others down and act all high and mighty. If your life is so much more meaningful and interesting than everyone else's why don't you go live it? For a religious fellow, you sure love putting others down at every opportunity.


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, I'm getting a bit chubby, but I started working out. I'm workin' on it.


----------



## Catnap

I would, but I'm scared. :/ .. if I was there I definitely would.


----------



## notna

Are you mentally retarded ?


----------



## Toppington

Anton said:


> Are you mentally retarded ?


Quite possibly.


----------



## fallen18

I hate you guts you miserable self centered and arrogant *******. Please never call again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Being an a** doesn't suit you.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

I really like you R, and I always feel good whenever I am around you. I don't feel as shy or anxious when I am with you. I can tell you things and not worry about what you'll think... that is except that I really want you. I can't stop thinking about you and i wish that I wasn't so ugly so that I could be with you.


----------



## laura024

I wanna be with you.


----------



## leave me alone

How are you?

Backstory:

I went to hand some papers to the employment agency... The old lady that were processing my request had to leave for few mins, so I stayed in her office alone..Then her assistent walked in.. very nice young lady. I said "Hello" to her, she looked at me, responded "Hello" as well and gave me the most beutiful smile I've seen in a while.. I smiled a little too, in my typical awkward fashion.. then we just sat there for 2mins, that felt like forever. I could tell she was shy and that she kinda liked me - I dont know how or why, but sometimes I just got this feelings when a girl likes me and it is usually not wrong. But I didnt say anything, just sat there like an idiot until the old lady came back. I could have atleast attempt making a conversation.


----------



## caflme

I'm online


----------



## AnnaM

i wish i had the guts to punch you right in the face 'future model'


----------



## leave me alone

I think you're a pretty interesting person.


----------



## estse

Wow, wait a minute now...That's just poutrageous...

Yes, I'm just reading this thread to KILL boredom. Nothing funny about murder, but suicide is okay. No scratch that.

What if my adult mouse wants an abortion? But I prefer to step on thee cockroach on my hardwood floor?


----------



## artynerd

I think u deserve to be with someone better  cos u wont love me long. Im not that interesting or fun to talk to.  I wish I was. But I really am not. Dont think I deserve all those gift u want to give me.


----------



## kanra

You know what, Mr. Teacher? I think that since this is an American school it should have American standards. For example, this complicated history project that you gave me should be given at least 2 months to complete. But you gave me only a week. That's like making me do a science project in less than 3 days. (Even though I always leave it for the day before the day it's due anyway) and you also let us have partners. And yeah, I'm the only one without a partner. Without powerpoint. So I do double the work of your other students. 

Why does this sheet have the campaign of Pikysyry BEFORE Curupayty? Until I noticed that general Diaz was still alive in Curupayty I thought it was in that order. Also, why didn't you include the most important defensive campaign and instead put something more minor?? Do you TRY to make my life miserable?

Also, you assigned this to me last friday. Exactly the day when intercolegial starts. And guess what? My friend invited me there for this Saturday. And guess what? I had to stay home to do the ****ing project instead. Yeah, the rare chance of actually socialising outside of school was ruined because of your stupid ****ing triple alliance project.

And 5 biography citations. :con okay, honestly, I don't think I'll need to look in 5 different places to find a biography of mariscal Lopez, and that being said WHY do I have to cite sources only for the BIOGRAPHY instead of the WHOLE F****** PROJECT?!

... You know, I actually enjoyed having that bat fly into the house yesterday. It was pretty cool. Even though we had to duck so it didn't smack our heads it was still cool.


----------



## bk

You are cute and cool and possibly awesome. Please make room for me in your life. Don't expect a whole lot in return though.


----------



## LittleBearBrah

STOP TALKING TO ME about how average you are. Stop telling me about how you feel fat and how Roger doesn't look at you like you look at him. If your image really bothers you that much get up off your *** and start working out! Stop eating all that nasty **** and eat good healthy foods. You are what you eat! For someone that likes to talk about how close you are with God aren't you supposed to feel good about yourself? You are perfect in the eyes of God right? THEN WHY DO YOU CARE WHAT A GUY THINKS OF YOU! Worry about something worth worrying about like you academics. Otherwise start damn working out!

- I know that's really mean, but for some reason I've always played that in head saying to a specific someone. I'll never do it, but the things some people say really get annoying.


----------



## Xtraneous

What would you say if for these 8 or so years, I've just been using you.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

I hate how you make me feel. I hate that I let you. I hate that Im too scared to tell you this to your face.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Please just leave me alone...you have no idea how much worse you have made my SA


----------



## False Protagonist

I hate writing CVs. I feel like I'm lying.


----------



## miminka

I'm not sure whether it's just a paranoid worry of mine, or a legitimate observation, but I feel you're distancing yourself from me a little bit at a time. I know you don't do that much with yourself during an average day, so I wonder why it is I don't hear anything from you until much later on in the day. It never used to be like this. Did it only begin after I told you I was worried about being abandoned by you? Maybe this paranoia is the result of the insecurity I've been feeling intensely lately. I want to tell you everything but I feel too much shame and embarrassment when I think of these pervasive worries, especially as I have grown up believing that insecurity is a huge turn-off in a relationship- a liability in a partner. Maybe you think I'm childish now. What about you is making me feel clingy when I send you one message one morning? I don't bombard you with messages. I wait hours and hours for you to respond- all the time worrying that you're beginning to decide you don't want me in your life anymore. You see the flaws in me that I see in myself all the time; which just reinforces the constant embarrassment I feel of myself. 

I used to be more confident. Perhaps two months ago. I felt comfortable with my appearance, contented with my interests and breadth of knowledge which I was eager to expand. 

Now I'm in a constant state of dissatisfaction. 

This is a reason I've felt relationships were unattainable to me. Who would put up with my caprices, insecurities and depressive slumps?

I feel humiliated that I have expected you to.


----------



## tutliputli

artynerd said:


> I think u deserve to be with someone better  cos u wont love me long. Im not that interesting or fun to talk to.  I wish I was. But I really am not. Dont think I deserve all those gift u want to give me.


He's with you for a reason - I think it might be that you're lovely  :squeeze

-------

I hope you don't have any feelings of possessiveness towards me. I don't belong to you or anyone else.


----------



## cafune

I generally don't do/enjoy hugs cause they feel so awkward but you know what? Whatever. :squeeze.


----------



## Jessie203

I want you bad.


----------



## Toppington

I know you'll read this, but I'm sorry. I've never been at the other end of this type of thing before. I'll do anything at all to help you, just say the word. I'm trying my best, but maybe my best isn't good enough. I'm so sorry if I can't help you the way you helped me. :|


----------



## leonardess

Estelle said:


> Hey you, no one wants to hear your prison stories.


I kind of do.


----------



## Cletis

I think about you often. I'm sure you've forgotten about me by now. You would have been perfect for me.


----------



## bk

If 'stay in touch' meant never talk to me again you should have been more clear about it, because I want to see you again. badly.


----------



## minimized

Oh I get it, your life went on. No, I get it, I wouldn't expect it to last either. It's pathetic though; I still think about it. It's been what, months? When I'm at my lowest, which is often enough, I wish I had someone to talk to, someone who at least partially understood me. And you brought me out of my shell as far as I could go. You broke up the monotony of my existence. And what? To confirm my deepest fears...

I am the kind of guy that's the first to be left behind. I am at best filler before better things. Nothing worth surviving for more than a short time. Not interesting enough, not funny enough, not adventurous enough. Not worth knowing. Forgettable. Easy to leave behind, lost in the past. I don't know what I expected... but it was something rather than nothing.

In that case how much would it cost to have someone end me?


----------



## Addler

please listen to me. I'm serious.


----------



## Boring Loser

...Hi.


----------



## Eski

I love you, you know that right?. *hug*


----------



## mezzoforte

You said you cared, yet you don't even try talking to me anymore. I'm done...obviously you don't need me anymore. Have a nice life.


----------



## AnnaM

shut the f**k up..


----------



## Freiheit

You're depressing.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Cletis

You'll never know.


----------



## JesseKS

If you were hanging off a cliff, and I had a chance to save you, I wouldn't. I hate you.


----------



## GameGuy

I find you attractive


----------



## Toppington

It wasn't my fault. I'm just now realizing that. I hated myself for 2 whole years and you never believed a thing I said. You thought I was crazy or something. You couldn't fathom the idea of your poor, innocent cousins and friends picking me apart on a daily basis with their hatred. Maybe my head isn't on right, but I'm a better person than you. I know that much. To be honest, I'm glad you lashed out at me that day. It let me know how you really felt and showed me that you weren't the angel you made yourself out to be. I hope I can forget you one day, because I know you've already forgotten me. Have a great ****ing life.


----------



## amc420

I love you.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i wanna have sex with you


----------



## UgShy

Just stop


----------



## mezzoforte

I'd like to mean a lot to you someday.


----------



## NatureFellow

I'd tell her how beautiful I thought she was on the days she looked a bit down. I think I'd tell her as well that my heart used to dip when she wasn't in school for the day. Just knowing that she would be there walking around made me feel happy inside :b

One of few girls I've ever liked, for reasons that I cannot explain.
I just liked her, a lot for about 2 years :afr until I had to let it go...

I still miss her...but I feel happy when I remember how I used to feel...

That's all you're getting.
Sharing is caring.


----------



## Stilla

You're a teacher. You're supposed to send. The information. I need. To TAKE MY TEST!!!

:mum

Thanks to you I've lost over a week that I could have used to study for it.


----------



## trendyfool

Please don't give up on me. That would break me completely. I know I can get through this and I know you can help me through this, even though you can't make me a happy person you can help me become a *happier* person. You mean everything to me and it's hard when you don't have much time to hang out. This past week we've barely been alone with each other at all, and I long to be alone with you, to be alone anywhere with you. I want to tell you everything.


----------



## Catnap

All day today you keep acting like I have some sort of problem with you and making these cutting remarks. I wasn't mad, actually, but now I'm starting to get annoyed. I kind of feel like leaving, but why should I? You should be the one who leaves if you've got something up your you-know-what today. Knock it the fudge off before I delete you. >_>


----------



## cafune

Our conversation has left me somewhat... melancholic, sad, nostalgic, conflicted, confused and pensive... more so than I usually am. I know that my lack of drive is killing me slowly. But I don't know what to do about that. It's a problem. I know. Believe me; I know. But I'm at a loss as to how I can change. I don't know what to do. Things don't make sense right now. Like I don't care but I do care. And I have the same reasons that you do to work hard. I've been in similar, grounding situations/experiences. Life has been... difficult. I'm not always happy or smiling. It's a pretty convincing cover though. Wish I could actually tell you that... but that's something I can't share... with anyone. I don't know why it's so hard for me to open up. So yes, I know I seem distant and introverted. It's because I am. And I am absolutely serious when I say that if I ever become a doctor, I will join Doctors without Borders. It's not just something I say. I'm not like that. I know the pay sucks. I know the living environments will probably suck too. I know I won't be surrounded by family and friends (but I'm usually on hermit mode anyways). But I want to help. It's so hard knowing that people are dying when there is no need for them to die... when there is something that we can do to help. Please don't question that, that's questioning my very character/personality and I don't appreciate it.


----------



## Radiata

I hate that I love the both of you. It's wrong, and I feel it's so immoral, but please understand the context of this. I love one of you as a brother, and the other as a friend. Please don't let me lose the both of you because I can't be either of yours.

I'm selfish, and I want the both of you to stay in my lives. I'm so scared of making the wrong decision right now. 

D: You've told me that you're the right guy for me. No offense... But... That's a bit arrogant, don't you think? I don't think I'm ready to commit to anything just yet. Please realize I'm not as great as you think I am. My makeup, my clothing - it's all just a cover to hide how plain I truly am. I'm afraid you'll realize that one day and see just how many other girls would love you. Open up to others and you'll find someone better. I just don't want you to find out when it's too late; I'm scared of my heart being broken.

J: I love you so much - but like a sister would. You're doing everything you possibly can to make me happy, but will you be content being with me when I'm never going to reciprocate things romantically? I'm afraid because I think we're too dependent on each other. I'm too scared to let you go, since you're my foundation. If someone else takes you - if another girl grabs your heart, I'll have lost that security. Yet if I choose to be with you, I don't know what kind of regret we'll both experience. 

I'm selfish, you guys.


----------



## Jr189

"Want to go catch a movie?" to a pretty girl in my class i've been eyeing


----------



## Toppington

I wonder how long it'll take before you get bored of me and I do this **** for a third time in a year or two. Probably not long now. I'm just never going to be a normal person, am I? I'm so ****ing hopeless when I get like this...


----------



## leonardess

you, sir, are just too adorable for words. you really are. therefore, rather than stating the obvious, I shall simply wet my fingertips with my tongue and smear them on your glasses.


----------



## Stilla

... Nope! I still hate you :lol


----------



## losinghope

I honestly hate you right now. I hate how much I miss you, how long will it take to get over you? I hate how much you have hurt me and i can't seem to let it go. Did you ever even care about me? I don't think so. And how come someone how treats someone as badly as you did is doing so well now and i'm still struggling. It's not fair and it the world doesn't make sense to me. I just want to write on a rock "i miss you" and throw it at your face so you know how much it hurts to miss you


----------



## GaaraAgain

You matter more to me than anyone in the world and that is exactly why I will not trust you.


----------



## Puppet Master

This religion god bull**** didn't get you through anything. You think Jesus saved you? Look at your life, look at your daughters mental state if you call that being saved than I don't even want to imagine what your life would be if you weren't "saved". If I'm haunted by evil spirits than I'm sure as hell not the only one.


----------



## Toppington

So I was right last night. You are still bored with me. I'm so done giving you extra chances. All I wanted was a ride that I offered to pay the gas for and you have the nerve to tell me off simply for asking that. What ever happened to "No"? I wish I knew what I did. Maybe you just love preying on the weak, but I can't stand you anymore. Yeah, I'm boring. Yeah, I'm sensitive. That doesn't give you the right to treat me like **** for asking a very simple favor. I'm done trying to make friends around this damn town.


----------



## bk

Call me. 
I would be calling you daily if it didn't seem desperate.


----------



## MsDaisy

Do you have a ladder I could borrow?


----------



## sweetlady9783

You really annoy the s**t out of me. I don't think it's funny that you're proud to be a racist. You think it's so awesome and acceptable to be such an a** hole to anyone who doesn't "know as much" as you do. You call people ugly when you aren't exactly GQ material :no. I just don't understand why being a complete s**t head is so important to you. Grow up and learn to be more accepting of others!!


----------



## mzmz

*i'm so sorry*

see, i like you. Like, like you like you
Im sorry if i did not make this clear. I'm sorry i avoided you for 6 months now. I'm jelous of your girlfriend. I stalked you on facebook, see, so I know you have a GF. And i did not kiss you that night becuase I was drunk. I got drunk so that I could kiss you. If you dont have a GF, can you give me another chance?
Please?


----------



## rdrr

I dont think you will ever understand what i have to deal with. I really wish you would stop. I wish I can say what I feel to make you get it but I dont want pity or most likely ridicule.


----------



## Cletis

No, I'm not.


----------



## Toppington

I really wish you would have skipped me and only had Josh. If this is the life I have to live, I really wish I wasn't given it to begin with. He's such a better son than I am. He's going to surpass me in every aspect of life as he grows and we all know it. How do you think that makes me feel? I'd end it myself if I wasn't such a coward.


----------



## RiversEdge

If I could have one wish today, I wish I had won millions of dollars - I would take the ones I love to a new place - somewhere far away from here and start a new life -- I need some relief.


----------



## beastylex

i really, really like you. i know you don't have the same feelings for me, and that's okay. i'm not expecting you to. i just want you to know that i like you more than the word "like" implies, okay?


----------



## Perfectionist

Don't come home from your vacay I want to housesit your cats foreverrrrrrrr.

But leave me some money so I can afford to feed them and whatnot because I am poor.


----------



## Cletis

Racoons aren't picky eaters. They'll eat about anything, even cat vomit. I know, I've seen them eat it.


----------



## UgShy

Oh really?


----------



## josh23

He is one hell of a lucky guy. That's for sure.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Married?!

_Challenge accepted._

j/k

:um


----------



## Hadron92

we are perfect together. just...don't shout when you talk to me in public. you know i can't stand attention.


----------



## cafune

Can we _please_ not scratch at old wounds? _Please?_ It _hurts._ I really don't need reminding. I remind myself of that: Every. Single. Day.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I really like talking to you.

You are so sweet. Why are you so sweet to me? 

You are such a darling.


----------



## leonardess

never mind.


----------



## Cletis

The neighbors' dogs are noisy. But they are tiny and won't bother you.


----------



## Toppington

I just don't understand what anyone could see in me. What makes you different? What made her different before she snapped? Is it just pity? I don't understand how anyone could ever do anything but walk away from me once they've seen my face. You'll see this anyway. I just can't ask you directly...


----------



## kosherpiggy

i think we should make out.


----------



## Cletis

About 13 gallons.


----------



## artynerd

Toppington said:


> You seem really sweet from what I've read. Don't let the bad times bring you down forever. Grieve and move on. I'm sure you're more than good enough for plenty of people out there.





tutliputli said:


> He's with you for a reason - I think it might be that you're lovely  :squeeze
> 
> -------


Awww, thank you both!  I didnt see the message! Im happy with my boyfriend and I really love him! :mushy I just have to be a bit more positive! x


----------



## kosherpiggy

you're seriously the worst teacher i've ever had. do you really want us to fail?


----------



## Toppington

artynerd said:


> Awww, thank you both!  I didnt see the message! Im happy with my boyfriend and I really love him! :mushy I just have to be a bit more positive! x


I noticed I obviously read into that wrong after reading a few more of your posts a few days ago. Sorry about that. I think you have a lot more to offer than you think though. I hope you keep that attitude up! :clap


----------



## Tentative

I wish you were here.


----------



## artynerd

Toppington said:


> I noticed I obviously read into that wrong after reading a few more of your posts a few days ago. Sorry about that. I think you have a lot more to offer than you think though. I hope you keep that attitude up! :clap


Awh  thanks for reading my post! its a battle with myself :duel trying to be more positive now! hehe :duck


----------



## Hello22

Well it's nice after 10 years of friendship, that you wouldn't even bother getting in touch to meet up for a night out, or even ask me how my interview went, i always seem to be the one that makes the effort to get in touch, but then you don't text back for ages. 

Maybe i'm being paranoid, but i think we have drifted apart as friends, i suppose the night you got drunk and decided to b1tch about me while i was in the room spoke volumes :roll but i let that slide, as it was drunken waffle, or was it :sus


----------



## Cletis

No, I didn't "do it" with that chick in Vegas. She wanted $1,000 for the night. :blank


----------



## artynerd

Actually there's a bit of me that's still bit upset and worried...


----------



## Marakunda

I hate people.
I really do...
I don't see the point of anything, let alone being a functioning social person, it's too much effort for not enough reward. Socializing actually tires me out, I hate it. No matter how cool the person I'm talking to is, I just feel as if I'm annoying them, and everything I'm saying is all for nothing, cause it kinda is...

And that's because, I'm a MASSIVE introvert.

There I said it.


----------



## josh23

Skyla is in fact not hot.


----------



## dkriot

**** my life, **** it to all hell


----------



## Lasair

I would like to know if you seen or not....if you did I will explain, if not I will explain when you do...if you do....but right now it is too soon...I'm afraid it will scare you off


----------



## artynerd

Sorry I been looking again


----------



## leave me alone

I am sorry, but I am having hard time trusting you on this.


----------



## bk

I'm sorry, I am an idiot. 

---

I can't wait to see you again. Also, I have thouroughly studied your photos and I cannot understand for the life of me how you are so much more attractive in person.


----------



## Toppington

josh23 said:


> Skyla is in fact not hot.


Flannery is where it's at!

/shot


----------



## River In The Mountain

The _'giant intellect'_ you insist everybody recognizes is nothing without the good character to go with it. Character of which I'm afraid you are sadly lacking. 
False humility only serves to make you look worse.
When you open your mouth to speak, I find myself wishing I could be transformed into a rock, incapable of hearing or absorbing the utter b.s you come out with.
Honestly, I think you're terrified of being average.


----------



## Freiheit

Hi.


----------



## MindOverMood

Happy Birthday


----------



## ratbag

I'm sorry for being an ungrateful weirdo, but I really just need to be alone right now and I am for some reason incapable of communicating this to anyone.


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm just trying to leave the past behind me and no longer be that person I used to be who i don't want to be anymore. And you are my past and i am trying to break free of you.


----------



## heyJude

My day is ruined whenever I see your face at work. You don't have to like me for whatever ridiculous reasons you may have, but I would appreciate it greatly if you would stop speaking to me like I am mentally challenged.


----------



## Glue

Bid you f*cking scum. Bid!


----------



## Marakunda

josh23 said:


> Skyla is in fact not hot.


lolwut?

Only the hottest pokegirl ever... :|


----------



## MindOverMood

You're way out of his league


----------



## TheDaffodil

You remember what you said like...a couple of nights ago? You said it like it was a sexy situation to be in and I'm glad it motivated you at the time but, if I can be serious right now, I think you should be worried.


----------



## Toppington

Skylaishot said:


> lolwut?
> 
> Only the hottest pokegirl ever... :|


I... Disagree.


----------



## Starr

Not my fault you can't get lucky xD


----------



## Cleary

MindOverMood said:


> Happy Birthday Chuck Norris


Fixed that for you.


----------



## MindOverMood

=D


----------



## minimized

Toppington said:


> I... Disagree.


Touche!

-----

Anyways... why you always gotta be tearing me down? If adults don't get it, how can I expect anyone else to get it? That means I'm most definitely on my own. Not that I haven't known that from the beginning.


----------



## josh23

Skylaishot said:


> lolwut?
> 
> Only the hottest pokegirl ever... :|


I actually have no idea who Skyla is  Just felt like saying that.


----------



## jaymusic1992

shut the f up your not always right


----------



## Watercoulour

Im going to go positive here. Maybe positive.

I think you're really interesting. I think you have a lot of potential. I think you'd really enjoy yourself, you just need a push. Thats all, a push. I think you'd make a wonderful friend, that you'd make someone very happy. It doesn't make me sad that you have this. It makes me sad that you blame it on yourself. And thats all you'll ever do. And when you do that, it feels like I'm not there. Like I don't matter. When you say you want to give up, it makes me cringe, makes me want to cry. Because you'd make a wonderful friend, because you're one to me.


----------



## cafune

I sincerely wish I could pack it up and send it to you. I know that you would appreciate it much more than I would. And I know that you like him much more than I do.


----------



## Hadron92

the less i hear from you, the more attached i become...lol that just sounds wrong coming from me.


----------



## odd_one_out

I had a sleep on it and decided I still don't like it. It's just wrong. Not just wrong but lame, and more.


----------



## Cletis

It's _nuerotic_ NOT erotic. :blank


----------



## heyJude

I like you. Wish we could be friends.


----------



## Cletis

That's not a zit it's a wart.


----------



## Catnap

Meh, it's not worth it to feel sorry for you. I've been doing pretty well, but an inkling of a feeling came up again tonight, since you left a message on my phone and all. I decided to check your FB... you're doing alright enough without me. There's nothing more for us to talk about. Get on with your own life.


----------



## trendyfool

There are some people who, when I look at them, make me feel like I am in the presence of something holy. They give off a light of wisdom, intelligence, and humanity that lights up the space around them. On a bad day, I feel hopeless because I feel that I will never be like them--never be in their world. On a good day, I feel hopeful because I believe that I have it in me to be wise and unselfconsciously human, just like them. These people make life worth living, but they also make it very painful at times--because I want to get to where they are so badly. To all of those people who are like this: you are the reason why humanity is worth it, and you deserve to know how beautiful and good you are. I pray for you to live good lives, because you put beautiful things into this world, and you deserve to have beautiful things happen to you.


----------



## Cletis

I don't know. I haven't seen her in a long time. I don't care. She was a ***** anyway. How's it goin'?


----------



## Toppington

That's it. I blocked your damn number. I'm sick of you texting me all of those insults late at night. I'm so sick of the fact that you can't understand why I stopped talking to you, even though I've told you a thousand times! You clearly hate me, so why bother caring? Am I the first person to push you away or something? What the hell is wrong with you? You have so many friends and people who you don't deserve caring about you, but you insist on attacking me because I couldn't handle you anymore. 

I asked for one favor last week and you just blow up on me and refuse to let it go. Just say no and move on next time? Like I don't have enough stress right now.


----------



## Cletis

If you hold it up to your ear you can hear the ocean.


----------



## AussiePea

You really need to leave me alone.


----------



## Rest or Real?

I'm the sh*t. I'll tell you this.


----------



## cafune

No, I don't have a secret stash of pot in my room. Jesus Christ. Now if you're done leaving no stone unturned... do you mind? Ohh, and if you could give me back my cream please? Ohh, you don't know where it is? Well why not? You're the one who put it somewhere. :/


----------



## TheDaffodil

I wish you would get another job which is selfish of me, I know.


----------



## Boring Loser

Stop pointing out all my flaws and correcting me all the time on everything, when you're nowhere near perfect yourself. I'm expected to be some kind of cookie cutter person, but what about you?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I wasn't kidding when I said kids are a deal breaker. I'm not trying to be anyone's step mom!


----------



## Cletis

Shyness does not equal arrogance.


----------



## CoastalSprite

In a day where I felt so lonely, afraid, and insecure, those few kind words from you touched me so much I want to cry.


----------



## trendyfool

You have a magnetic personality: you're the kind of girl everyone falls in love with. So good job, good for you. That's awesome. But don't steal people from their rightful place in the universe. You can't just pick people up and put them back down at will, because that's how people get their hearts broken. Be humble.


----------



## motherof3

In general, I would like to tell most people "I'm right, you're wrong! now just shut up so I can get back to more important things" Specifically though, I want to tell my mother to stop projecting her flaws on everyone else, and own her mistakes. I feel like instead of being an example of a good mother/wife/friend/daughter/and person, she showed me everything I didn't want to be.


----------



## Cletis

It ain't like that. You're wrong.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

I wish you could understand how the way you act is effecting your kids.


----------



## heyJude

Go away and leave me alone. Your actions are becoming stalkerish.:|


----------



## Cletis

The neighbors complained but that's OK.


----------



## Daft

I wish you'd let me help... you can't go through life never trusting anyone again.


----------



## Cletis

That's not a gun in my pocket...


----------



## Stilla

You're the worst teacher I've ever had.


----------



## NatureFellow

I want you to make me a cup of tea.


----------



## Frunktubulus

I don't care if you lost your arm, you're too ugly, old, and cheap for me to be seen with you anymore. And that's why I need to buy new sunglasses.


----------



## MsDaisy

Control your man!


----------



## Transcending

Do you wanna go out on a date with me?


----------



## Still Waters

Do you really believe it's more important to impress a bunch of adolescents than to take a stand? Whether you desire it or not,you are a role model,you may think your passivity denotes kindness,but no,it screams weakness. You're much too old to still be letting popularity rule you.


----------



## kanra

About the stuff I said in that "having cancer is better than having social anxiety" thread (still pisses me off when I type it), I was really outraged and just exited the thread after posting. Then I saw the thread again, got ticked off, actually read through half of it, and decided to edit what I said since it didn't come out sounding right, but the thread was locked. -.- ugh. So anyway, no, I was not trying to belittle SA, but I still think the two shouldn't be compared. At all.


----------



## kanra

It seems like you've been internet stalking me, but I'm not sure. If you are, cut it out. It's creepy.

Edit: there's no privacy on the internet, lol


----------



## bk

more than anything I want you to be single, hot and roughly my age.


----------



## Cletis

Stop looking in my window and you won't be offended.


----------



## RiversEdge

You must be doing something wrong if your boyfriend is chasing after me.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm really hurt that you're brushing me off like you are.

You did this to me a few years ago, and when I got back in touch with you and helped you through a rough patch, you apologized. 

Now that you don't need me anymore, you're doing it again.


----------



## Toppington

I'm sorry, but I think this is really it. I'm so close to just giving up and waiting for death at this point. I know you deserve a better son than that, but I'm just so sick of all of this. I don't care about graduating if I can never be happy with someone else. My happiness stems from being with someone else. I don't care if I'm young. I'm not going to suddenly become god-tier in the looks department. I'm always going to be this awkward, ugly, geeky kid and I can't stand the thought of that. 

Stupid things like video games can only keep me distracted from the pathetic wreckage I call my life for so long. I don't want to do anything stupid, but I don't know how long my cowardice will keep me safe. I don't want any of the drama I create for myself. I just want someone to lean on. I wish you could have given me your good looks rather than your wit. :|


----------



## falling down

Nice attitude, no wonder you're here.


----------



## melissa75

You're adorable...we should hang out.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Why would you make such a outlandishly inappropriate comment during the team meeting?
That was one of the most awkward moments of my life...thank you very much.
You need to keep your fantasies to yourself, man...
...are you just seeking attention? I don't want to hear any more sexual-oriented comments out of your mouth. It's harassment.


----------



## Hello22

You're a ****ing two-faced liar.

if you had such a problem with me, its a pity you couldnt just say it to me, instead of making me look like a lazy incompetant tool.

And i know it was you, and because of your tell tales, i won't bother my a**e going to the work party next weekend, i couldn't bear being in the same room.


----------



## RiversEdge

It's really creeping me out that there are SO MANY guests reading our posts in comparison to registered members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(creepers, be real with your life and sign in)

AND, I am SO glad there is the option to hide user customization's because some of them
are so horrible and actually hurt my eyes.


----------



## falling down

woah


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## TheOutsider

I like you but im afraid to invest any more emotions in this because i am afraid i will end up disliking you as much. But i would give anything for one day where i can feel your skin next to mine and feel your breath on my neck. Now ill disappear because i dont want to bore you or much worse, i dont want to get bored with you.


----------



## falling down

TheOutsider said:


> I like you but im afraid to invest any more emotions in this because i am afraid i will end up disliking you as much. But i would give anything for one day where i can feel your skin next to mine and feel your breath on my neck. Now ill disappear because i dont want to bore you or much worse, i dont want to get bored with you.


aw crap ok


----------



## SweetNSour82

Ughh slimy slimy slimy. I wonder if I should let you dig your own hole.


----------



## Toppington

RiversEdge said:


> I am SO glad there is the option to hide user customization's because some of them
> are so horrible and actually hurt my eyes.


This is why I haven't bothered. I can't think of something that looks good AND doesn't give everyone a headache if they have to look at it for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## RiversEdge

ah, don't give up because of what I said.
I am referring to those who have neon colors so bright -- it disturbs
my vision -- or all kinds of annoying blinking -- things...it's not cool.
It's irritating - so I just click the off button 



Toppington said:


> This is why I haven't bothered. I can't think of something that looks good AND doesn't give everyone a headache if they have to look at it for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## Toppington

RiversEdge said:


> ah, don't give up because of what I said.
> I am referring to those who have neon colors so bright -- it disturbs
> my vision -- or all kinds of annoying blinking -- things...it's not cool.
> It's irritating - so I just click the off button


I'm not giving up, you just basically voiced my thoughts. I would probably bother to customize much of anything on here if it didn't give people headaches (myself included) and look decent at the same time. I just need to work out a pale theme or something that looks okay.


----------



## False Protagonist

I hate you. You're always saying things so that you appear to be doing all the work and we're not doing anything. You selfish old b****.


----------



## Shawdawg94

No you change the cat litter


----------



## Ventura

She puts you in a bad mood, stop talking to her :rain


----------



## Buerhle

falling down said:


> aw crap ok


Dude, Lol.


----------



## Radiata

I'll make sure yer happy when you're here!
I'm afraid to say it to your face because I'm nervous I'll fail miserably (don't want to get your expectations up)... But hopefully my actions will be able to prove what my words won't when I see you. 
I've been working hard to get your things in order, so I hope you're happy with them when you see everything. I'm so happy with how things are going for you.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Damn you and your weird but adorable accent.


----------



## Nada

Take a picture, it will last longer.


----------



## Catnap

You haven't trimmed your facial hair :0


----------



## Tentative

You're silly.


----------



## BarryLyndon

I'm sorry that I wake you up to give you a hug and kisses. And you probably have noticed that a day hasnt went by that I hadn't. I wish I could tell you everything that you done for me but I know we don't speak the same language. I'm sorry that those people came and shot you in the chest.And I know you felt lonely when you had surgery. But I was still grieving the death of our other friend. When you came out you felt like a stuffed animal cause the bullet went through your windpipe. 
You saved my sisters life that night and I dont know anyone more stronger than you. I don't know anyone with more motherly instincts than you also. Its not fair because I can tell you love life more than most and yours has to be so short. Time is not on our side babygirl. You should be sleeping all day and night but your still full of vitality and energy. I don't know what I will do on that day when I find out your no longer here with me. But then again its a miracle that your here right now to share life. You represent survival for me. You never backed away from me cause I wasnt desirable. You never judged me. It was all conditional. I will love you always...


----------



## Cletis

That highway patrolman was at my neighbor's house, not mine.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'd never rip your ear off like a hyena. <3


----------



## Cynical

I liked you since the first time I saw you and I've been admiring you from afar since then. It's terrible that I cannot speak with you because I am just too shy and afraid that I might give out the wrong impression. 

You are very cute and would you like to have dinner with me?


----------



## whatevzers

---


----------



## VeganGirl93

Positive (to my bf)
You mean the world to me and I'm so so so glad that I met you.

Negative (to some girls who copy my work)
GO AND DO YOUR OWN DAMN WORK. THAT'S WHY YOU KEEP FAILING YOUR EXAMS. SHOO AWAY OUT OF MY LIFE. WHY OH WHY DON'T YOU EVER TURN UP TO UNI AND EXPECT TO PASS?


----------



## shadowmask

We were bad for each other, whether it seems that way or not. Trust me.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I was literally near tears this morning going to work, and just seeing and working with you for a few minutes cheered me right up for the entire eight-hour shift. I'd be heartbroken if you stopped being so friendly and sweet to me. 

Hey boss. Please don't mind my awkwardness. You're just so nice that I can't help but feel a little suspicious because I have this idea in my head that bosses are supposed to be mean. Thanks so, so much for being so good to me- I appreciate everything, even if this doesn't work out (which I suspect it won't).

You make me happy.


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## Toppington

Remember how close we were as kids? Having a good handful of friends was nice, but you were the only one who really made my childhood so great. I really wish you still lived that close. You moved away and made new friends. You didn't forget me, but I really want things to go back to the way they were. 

You've been through a lot these past few years. Much more than I have and I'm still sitting here feeling sorry for myself while you just keep on going. You lost your beloved dog and your mother. I've lost a few friends who turned out to never really be true friends like you've been. How pathetic am I? I wish I could be like you. I always admired you, even when we were just stupid kids.


----------



## TheOutsider

.


----------



## kanra

You selfish piece of ****. You thought that hanging out with another group of friends the last week I was there would make me come crying to you telling you I love you. Well, you thought wrong. Your attempts at that were pathetic, like the ones to make me jealous. If you did like me for who I am and actually cared about me you would have stayed with me the most amount of time possible instead of acting like some kind of superior *******. So much for that. Even if I did like you I can tell you would have probably made a crappy boyfriend. Lust. That's all it was, wasn't it.

You know, it would be amazing if someone looked past my appearance and liked me for who I am. I'm grateful for having been born looking nice, but that'll probably make it a bit harder for me to find someone who actually likes me as a person, not some kind of pretty trophy.


----------



## Queen of Spades

To my two female cousins who think they're celebrities: I hate you and you suck. I'm never doing anything for you morons again and don't even expect me to because you never had the decency to even thank me for the poster I made for you. All you ever did was make fun of it and act like it was the worst **** that was ever made. I hope you stay in your own country and never come to see us (the losers) again. Nobody misses you b****es.


----------



## MsDaisy

Why did you have to like that? Its just gonna get you in trouble.


----------



## cafune

I'm really sorry that I've been avoiding your texts. I don't know what's gotten into me. Not a very good time to decide to disappear, I know. :/


----------



## Cletis

Put some ointment on it.


----------



## InMyDreams55

You're a nagging bit**.


----------



## bk

What's your number?


----------



## Cletis

12


----------



## RiversEdge

I want sex.


----------



## trendyfool

Without you, I would be lost completely. The conversation we just had felt so freeing, it made me feel alive, and it brought so many things into the open. It's good sometimes to just tell it like it is, about how you really feel. "I think I still hate myself, deep down." "I almost cut again today, but instead I just got the knife out and wrote a poem about it." "Everything's gonna be ok, and I really believe that, because I believe in you." I have only ever seen you for one day in real life, and that day was one of the worst days of both of our lives. You looked broken, like we all were the first day we came in. I think I said maybe three words to you. But since then we've exchanged so many written words, words that have given me hope. The way you open yourself up to me and let me help you and believe in you gives me hope. You're an astounding person, especially for someone so young, and you will do great things with the love you have for others. I know I will meet you again someday, probably this summer, and I hope we get to spend some time together. I can't wait to see you.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Why couldn't you be a better friend?


----------



## MindOverMood

I wish you hadn't moved back in here..


----------



## River In The Mountain

I wrestled with the temptation to put lots of different items in your jacket hood while you werent looking. While good mostly won out, theres probably a sweet wrapper in there now.


----------



## falling down

I wish there was something I could do to help you because I can see that you are hurting or needing but I don't even know you yet.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Are you perpetually grumpy, don't like me, or just a ***** in general?


----------



## pita

Sometimes you pretend you like me. Sometimes you pretend you hate me.

I don't really care how you feel about me. You're a **** either way.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Cletis

Stop picking your scabs...


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish I could talk to you more. It makes me happy to see your number appear on my phone. I don't want to seem clingy but your friendship means a lot to me... It would hurt me to lose you.


----------



## Cletis

You won't think so if you get an infection.


----------



## Toppington

That person is a lot more kind and accepting than you seem to give them credit for. Have you even actually spoken to them? Or are you just assuming that they hate you for no reason?


----------



## Revenwyn

You are the only other friend I have except for my husband. Or at least I thought you were. I don't know, maybe I'll stop putting in the effort to write you, because I haven't heard anything back the last three times I've tried.

Do you not care anymore? Or can you not stand the pain of knowing I'm not free?


----------



## Tentative

Do you have a problem with me? I wonder what you must think of me. Personally, I think you've already made a lot of false assumptions about me, so I don't think I should tell you why I act the way I do. I doubt you'll be very understanding.


----------



## SuperSky

Feedpack. Pack of feed. Sorry, couldn't overlook the typo.


----------



## Cletis

That carpet is 40 years old...


----------



## closed99

I can't stand the food, I only go to Sonic to see you. Your eyes, your lips, your dimples. The tiny blonde hairs on your arm. I just want to kiss you.


----------



## Cletis

No, I've never dated a stripper. I suppose you could learn a lot from a woman like that...not all necessarily good.


----------



## Cletis

I didn't tell her anything.


----------



## trendyfool

I have to make a decision about you. I have to decide how important my happiness is, versus how I feel about you. And...I can't do this anymore. I can't go this long without seeing you, without you making time for me. There's no way it can work out, there's no way I can call this right now a real relationship. It's not enough--if you love someone, you set aside time for them. It doesn't have to be all your time, or most of your time, or half your time. Just some time. 

So I'm "breaking up with you". I put that in quotes because I'm not sure what exactly I'm ending. And because it doesn't feel real, and because maybe you want it to end to. But I just have to make this clear to you: I don't feel like I'm in a relationship, and I can't pretend I'm in one for you. I feel burdened by it and I just want to forget about this, stop wondering what you think of me, stop worrying. 

What were we? Were we just friends who loved each other a lot and cuddled and messed around? Were we "in love"? Why does this all matter so much to me? I need to know what we were. Because I need to know that what happened between us mattered, that you really cared about me, that maybe you still do.

I guess it wasn't as serious as I thought, at least not for you.


----------



## Dying note

I felt slighted by you and have no problem cutting you out completely and for good.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Dad, if you really want to do my income tax return as much as you seem to, could you please get them done _before _the day of the deadline? I know you're really busy and I love you very much, appreciate you tons, but it's annoying me how my brother and mom have already completed theirs weeks ago and mine has yet to be submitted.


----------



## falling down

Just gimme a chance.


----------



## Catnap

I regret talking to you. (Not for anyone on this forum)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

It kills me to see you this depressed.


----------



## cafune

Look. I act like I don't give a **** because it's my defense mechanism. I care... but I don't want to. I don't need the world to know that. I don't need you to know that. Seriously though, just how dense are you? Stop shoving it in my face and asking me why I don't care. Just stop. You are the main reason for my mental instability. Just. Leave. Me. Be.
--------------

You're a bit of a ***** aren't you? Don't worry; I didn't sully your name. You did that _all by yourself;_ no help was required. So no, we are not acquaintances. I don't want to know you. 
--------------

Thanks for not being fazed by my saying that most people suck... and for not questioning it either... andddd for just taking it in stride without really judging me. Didn't think I could trust anyone enough to just unload on them before. So thanks for just being there and listening. (Before long though, I know I will regret sharing what I did. I always do. Time for the paranoia to set in.)


----------



## Losm

Stop tickling me. Me no likey.


----------



## bkhill5

I think your'e friggin adorable. 

Jussayin'.


----------



## Lasair

**** you and your timing


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish you weren't planning to move away after college. I know you said you'll return to Vancouver one day to retire, but dude life is practically over by then.


----------



## Perfectionist

Stop bugging me when I'm trying to work!


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, it has a little squeak but the mechanic says it's OK.


----------



## TheOutsider

.


----------



## Hello22

Grandad, i always remember you on this day, it's been 10 years since you passed away but i have never forgotten that day. 

I will never forget what a great wise man you were, and without fail i will visit your grave as a gesture that i haven't forgotten what family means, even if the rest of family are no longer on speaking terms since you passed away. It's a pity about the ongoing family feud, but it just goes to show that money means more to some of them than being a normal family. 

I would also love to visit the farm where you died, but i'm no longer welcome. 

As you know alot has changed in the last 10 years, but your always in my heart


----------



## Piscesfish202

I talked to some people on the train today briefly but wanted to say more (1 person on the way there (more so) and 1 person on the way back). Also in the Art Museam, the Philadelphia Museam of Art, I saw a Van Gogh exhibit, and I really wanted to talk to a cute girl in a floral dress but it was awkward everyone had those headsets on I wanted to laugh about it. I take it she would have laughed about it. ... I talked to some random peeps instead. (I have a girlfriend anyways) Ummm.... I wanted to tell a guy on the train how cool his gages were and ask him if that kinda thing hurt and stuff like that and I wanted to talk to a guy on the way home who I sat across from awkwardly. He was nervously reading a novel and I was reading "Don't Forget to Sail in the Lifeboats" a book of positive, live-your-life-by quotes that I recommend to everyone. I would have liked to talk to him about the quotes... or about...like one random quote. I didn't. I just read through quotes. Umm.... then after I got off the train I like was waiting for my dad to pick me and was kicking a rock around and this lady pulled up in a car and was looking at me with interest and I kept spinning on the rock because it was making marks in the sidewalk which i thought was cool and could maybe depict something and then i was just kicking it around and being obnoxious and loud and walking on the tracks which were about only a foot or two below the platform and i asked her "HOW ARE YOU!" and she just shook her head like wtf. haha, and then I was like "ARE YOU WAITING FOR SOMEONE," she was like "yes." in a very *****y tone, and I didn't respond. i should have said "ME TOO". or something. There were some other instances today too where I later thought about what I should have said in the moment but I'm not gonna list anymore cause this is long already. adios.


----------



## azlyn

I'm scared more often then I show you. I'm unsure of just about everything. I pretend to know more then I do to hide from you just how very little I know about myself.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I don't know if you stole my cellphone but why am I getting the feeling that you did? Even if I never see you again, I'll always remember you n igga. love you take care.


----------



## pita

...


----------



## Insanityonthego

TheOutsider said:


> Why you no talk to me? It's so hard to have a real conversation with you and it sucks, cause you're funny, you like good music, you're intelligent and you have the most adorable smile. It already takes so much effort for me to start or try to continue a conversation. Egh, it is what it is.


The hardest thing in life is to learn to let it go. Sometimes things fall apart so that better things can fall together, ya know? I know we all have our second half, and that's the one that brings us joy not pain or uncertainty.


----------



## CoastalSprite

If it weren't for you guys, life genuinely wouldn't be worth living for me. Thank-you, because I don't actually want to leave quite yet. I still want to see how it'll turn out.


----------



## bk

I have no idea what tomorrow is, but it has been all I have been thinking about for a week. If this is nothing but a friendly lunch I will probably be disapointed. 

Also I don't know if you are nervous or you just have the worst phone manners in the world, but usually when you say goodbye you wait for the other person to say something before you hang up.


----------



## melissa75

I miss talking to you .


----------



## Cletis

A little WD-40 ought to do it...


----------



## Addler

Please let me know if you're listening.


----------



## bkhill5

Stop trying to shove food down my mouth just because you don't want to binge alone.


----------



## SHERains

"i really like u as a friend. I wish u liked me too. At least as much as me. U say cool things to me but im never sure of how actually true they are. I just want u to love me and say it everyday so i eventually believe u. "


----------



## sas111

You say you wish that you could have been like me when you were younger, someone who doesn't need a social life to be happy & content. I wish you knew the extent of how much I struggle everyday without love. I honestly don't know why I told you i'm fine being by myself. I convinced myself for awhile I guess. Living a life like this is so unbelievably unhealthy. I wish you knew how hurt I am inside.


----------



## RiversEdge

I don't like you and you're ugly. 
You - think - you're cute and a couple very desperate guys
have made you think otherwise.


----------



## Ckg2011

Hi, my name is Chris.


----------



## Cletis

I was surprised you waved at me today. You looked so beautiful!


----------



## falling down

Your narcissism makes me sick, you think you're nice and sweet and you're not and unfortunately you're not the only one infected with the disease.


----------



## Prometheus7

I used your clarinet to unclog my toilet.


----------



## Resonance

diamondheart89 said:


> I'd never rip your ear off like a hyena. <3


:|


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Nefury

Prometheus7 said:


> I used your clarinet to unclog my toilet.


rofl


----------



## cgj93

-





-


----------



## Aphexfan

I want to cuddle you!!! :rain


----------



## Deserted

F*** you.


----------



## Ambivert

Your guy's powerpoint slides ****ing suck ***. Talk about minimum effort geez.


----------



## Tentative

I just don't really know what to do. I don't know how I can fix this. I try to put in the effort, but I just can't contribute anything worthwhile. I know what it may seem like, but trust me, its not like that at all. I really want to do this. I'm not here without good reason. It's so hard to tell you about this, because I doubt you'll offer me the time to explain or the understanding that I require. And even worse, I'm pretty sure you'll judge me for it. I don't want to be the object of ridicule. At the same time, I always wonder why I'd care about any of your opinions about me, because this is my life, and not one of you is important in it. Yet, subconsciously, this is not the case at all.


----------



## Toppington

I've been hoping for years that you'd work with me in an attempt to better ourselves. Why do you think you had to have knee resurfacing? You got off lucky. Do you want to end up like your mom? I love you, but for the love of ****, stop buying all that ****ing junk food and work out just a little bit! I really have to lose this weight first before you're going to do anything, don't I? If a lazy *** like me can do it, you have to do it. I don't want you to suffer horribly like grandma did. Seriously. Just get off your *** and do something. Make some sort of ****ing effort. I love you and I don't want you going down that road. I know that I refuse to and I hope you will too once you see how far I've come in a few months.


----------



## RiversEdge

Ok, today I was a total 'B' toward you -- I just don't seem to like you, but you didn't
deserve me to be like that --- I thought about it afterward, but sometimes you just
have to leave things go or wait for the right opportunity to fix things.
And then there is part of me that is like 'whatever' - you shouldn't have been so 
dingy and asked me that.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Cletis

Doctor says a little antibiotic ointment should do the trick. Hope it doesn't leave a scar.


----------



## trendyfool

My love for you is timeless...how cheesy does that sound? But, it feels true.


----------



## MindOverMood

That's the best you got? Embarrassing


----------



## Cletis

No, that's a rabbit.


----------



## falling down

Cool story bro.


----------



## Wishful

Please just hug me and hold me in your arms forever.

I don't want to lose you, I don't want to lose her, I don't want to lose them. I'm crying over something that hasn't even come to pass, but I know will. **** time restraints! I love you and I always will!


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, my moods can be pretty erratic. I know. Just part of the fun of this illness.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Hey hunni. I love you. After a long, frustrating day at work, talking to you makes me feel all better. Even when we're talking about nothing


----------



## Cletis

Whenever I'm near you I become aroused. :yes


----------



## Catnap

I want to have the freedom to choose my own future without feeling obligated to you guys. I hope you will understand and be happy for me.. I worry about you guys too much! ... Also, Friend A and Friend B, how cool would it be if both of you moved where I'm going to go to school at? Friend C is nearby-ish as well.. maybe we could all hang out, go do something fun! Okay okay, I need to meet new people too.. but I still think it would be cool... and us SAers need to stick together!


----------



## Ambivert

Everything went better than expected. *pats shoulder*


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like I've caught the brunt of your wrath which is not pretty, if I do say so myself. But being that I'm a friend, you're not supposed to be so rageful against your friend. No offense to you, but you make a lot of assumptions and then act on those assumptions leading you to misinterpret my behavior and then figuratively saying, "Get the hell outta my face." I'm sorry, but you know, you give me a lot of frustration when you do that.


----------



## dabish

I don't think you're mad at me about what I said, I think you're mad at me because you don't have control over anything else at the moment except whether to accept my apology or not.


----------



## minimized

When you're home, I feel even more alone. And I hate it that you make it about you instead of trying to grasp the words I can't give life.


----------



## Cletis

You think you got me figured out. You don't. You couldn't be more wrong and someday you'll see why. In the meantime **** you!!!


----------



## Deserted

What did I do to you to deserve being treated like ****!?


----------



## Onomatopoeia

> I'm really going to miss you guys 'n gals! We are such a motley crew, but each one of us brings something unique and fresh to the group. It's neat watching everyone interact. I wonder if we'd all be friends outside of work? Regardless, it's amazing how a precarious situation can unite us. I'm loving these Friday night pub stops. Two months from now, I'm sure we'll all be on very different paths...

> Thanks for calling me 'super cute' 
I guess the rumors were true


----------



## Droidsteel

Anyone wanna hang out after collage? On the weekend? Anyone? Come on.. no one? You talk to me all the time _In_ collage.

Oh never mind :/


----------



## laura024

I don't want to see you anymore.


----------



## heyJude

Don't worry about me. I'm a lot more physically stronger than I look.


----------



## leave me alone

You always talk with me about your problems and want me to comfort you and be there for you, but you just say you get bored with me when I feel depressed myself. I think that is pretty selfish.


----------



## Ape in space

I know we only knew each other for 8 seconds, but I love you. You said "Is this Jordan?" in that beautiful feminine melodic voice, and I replied, "I think you've got the wrong number." And you graciously apologized and bid me farewell. But you don't need to apologize, honey. You made my day by gracing my ear. And as a precious keepsake, you left me your phone number in the 'Received calls' section of my phone. Luv u 4evr :mushy


----------



## heyJude

You really just used me and then tossed me to the side like a bag of rotten tomatoes. You are scum and a messed up individual. I hope the next girl drops you like a hot potato.

Apparently I was stupid to be looking for love when all you really wanted was a hookup.


----------



## rdrr

heyJude said:


> You really just used me and then tossed me to the side like a bag of rotten tomatoes. You are scum and I never want to see your face again.


I can say this to about 40 percent of people I have encountered in life..


----------



## heyJude

rdrr said:


> I can say this to about 40 percent of people I have encountered in life..


It's a sucky feeling.


----------



## falling down

laura024 said:


> I don't want to see you anymore.


It's because of the Blizzard isn't it? :cry


----------



## laura024

falling down said:


> It's because of the Blizzard isn't it? :cry


What blizzard?


----------



## falling down

laura024 said:


> What blizzard?


Dairy Queen is always ruining lives!


----------



## laura024

falling down said:


> Dairy Queen is always ruining lives!


I didn't recall posting about the Blizzard I bought today. Are you psychic? It was good though. :b


----------



## falling down

laura024 said:


> I didn't recall posting about the Blizzard I bought today. Are you psychic? It was good though. :b


Yes, your lucky number today is 1. As in 1 DQ blizzard.


----------



## laura024

falling down said:


> Yes, your lucky number today is 1. As in 1 DQ blizzard.


Guess which flavor I got!


----------



## falling down

laura024 said:


> Guess which flavor I got!


Smarties


----------



## laura024

falling down said:


> Smarties


They have Smarties Blizzards?!


----------



## Farideh

The reason why I am mean to you is because of what you said about my friend Ani behind her back. She likes you Fernie and you just told Cristina and Ana that you would never date her. Do you realize how much this girl likes you!?


----------



## falling down

laura024 said:


> They have Smarties Blizzards?!


????????????

America land seems to be a crazy place devoid of smarties blizzards. What kind of crazies inhabit this land?

My new guess is now Oreo or Reese Cups blizzard.


----------



## laura024

falling down said:


> ????????????
> 
> America land seems to be a crazy place devoid of smarties blizzards. What kind of crazies inhabit this land?
> 
> My new guess is now Oreo or Reese Cups blizzard.


Fat, lazy crazies inhabit this land.

Oreo is correct.


----------



## ratbag

I don't know if we can be friends. Mainly because I'm really weird.


----------



## falling down

laura024 said:


> Fat, lazy crazies inhabit this land.
> 
> Oreo is correct.


Yes! Still psychic due to unforeseen lack of standard blizzard flavour option!

Fat, lazy crazies would have put smarties blizzards in America land if that were the case.


----------



## Toppington

Hey.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## CoastalSprite

You've been on my mind most of the day. Thinking of you has made me unhappy, but not because of anything you did.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I like you for who you are.


----------



## falling down

artynerd said:


> I think your only with me because u dont want to be alone. Not because you love me
> You are not sure of your feelings
> and there seem to be a better girl your currently talking to
> and you prob have feelings more than a friend for her too
> 
> another proof u are not interested in me because u will never read this message cos u dont care what i have to say


Is it just me or does reading artynerd's posts in conjunction with looking at Agnes in her avatar almost bring a tear to your eye picturing Agnes saying these things with that cute sad face?


----------



## Toppington

Maybe I'm the one who believes they have the false obligation. Well that lasted about as long as I thought it would. :teeth


----------



## RiversEdge

The way you make my body respond to you - amazing.


----------



## False Protagonist

Why is everyone ignoring me? I feel like I'm being left out...


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish my friendship was valuable enough for you to make more room in your schedule for.


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> I wish Facebook would cease existence.
> It's just a place where people indulge in prying in other people's lives.
> There is so much drama. So much judging others. So much of people
> being far more brave because of the internet shield and say things
> they would never say in person.
> 
> I have seen people get fired over things they have posted on facebook.
> Why...WHY would anyone every post private things on facebook??
> It's like wide open and public.
> 
> I hardly ever write a status, as I like to retain discretion and privacy.
> But I have family members and friends that are really caught up in facebook.
> 
> Facebook just makes me dislike people more and want to have less/no friends
> because people are so fake and hateful.


Do like me and not log in for like a year and a half. Done.


----------



## Prometheus7

Squidward's father.............never hugged him..........................as a child.:cry


----------



## Cletis

It only looks that way when the lighting is just so...


----------



## cgj93

-
-
-
-


----------



## Standup

Stop acting like you don't care about me, speak your mind! The more you keep acting like if i didn't care about you, the more i think it is you who don't care about me.


----------



## RiversEdge

You look ugly. That is what you look like.


----------



## Cletis

Put some water on it...


----------



## RiversEdge

Well. You are ugly -and- stupid.


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> You look ugly. That is what you look like.





RiversEdge said:


> Well. You are ugly -and- stupid.


This stuff makes you sound mean and superficial. Just sayin...


----------



## trendyfool

I'm probably going to leave this world pretty soon. Well, sometime in the next year, anyway. It's hard to imagine that would make you sad, but if it does, then I am sorry. I love you.


----------



## RiversEdge

falling down said:


> This stuff makes you sound mean and superficial. Just sayin...


I was feeling that way at the time - I post it here to air things out.
Some girls - they get on my nerves.

Seriously, I'm a pretty mellow - nice person other wise. 
It's either - post it here - or say something elsewhere which may
or may not be worth it.


----------



## Cletis

I'm workin' on it...


----------



## RiversEdge

I kind of like your personality. You seem interesting.


----------



## Hello22

I think i've fallen for you, but i can't say it after pulling the friendship card. 

I actually get 'curious', when i hear your dating others, ah well


----------



## Cletis

If you look at it real close it looks like Jesus...


----------



## huh

:idea

...have my babies?


----------



## MsDaisy

Embrace your craziness.


----------



## Toppington

Who am I kidding?


----------



## Tentative

Umm, thanks, you're probably the most considerate person I know! I'm glad you appreciated my work, because I was able to make up so much of the two word description you gave me; you really couldn't have been any clearer!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Owner: You have to be too good to be true. 

Manager: I love how you're always smiling when I see you in the mornings. Your smile made me really happy this morning because it looked so cute and innocent. I wish you'd give me more feedback but I appreciate your encouragement.

Coworker1: You have been such a good friend to me. Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you. You are so sweet. 

Coworker2: You are so emotionless. Never stressed, never joyful, never anything. I can't tell if you like me or are disgusted with me. That's a pretty big difference, dude :/ As an overly emotional person I'm jealous.

Friend: I'm afraid you're going to turn out like all the others. But I'm still happy when I hear from you.


----------



## trendyfool

I miss you and I need to find out what happened to you.


----------



## TheOutsider

What the **** is wrong with you?? Quit sabotaging ****. Why do you need constant reassurance?? So what if you had a tucked up child hood. Lots of people do. And they come out fine. There are going to be lots of people that hurt you. Humans are selfish beings. Were born alone and we die alone. So don't be afraid to get hurt because its inevitable. Wipe those tears away from your eyes because no one is worth them. As soon as someone leaves you, someone will come replace them just as quickly. Learn to enjoy the short time you'll spend with them. Now wipe the tears and love yourself because you're the only one you got. <3


----------



## odd_one_out

You've let me down. You're like everyone else. There's something about me isn't there? Just go away - you've caused me more grief than anyone I've ever met. Stay away and don't come back.


----------



## Cletis

Took a long time didn't it?


----------



## MindOverMood

What a waste:no


----------



## falling down

Holy ish.


----------



## azlyn

Quit telling me what to do. It makes me resent you.


----------



## falling down

azlyn said:


> Quit telling me what to do. It makes me resent you.


I apologize, I just wanted to pay 50 cents for the soda.


----------



## Racker

I understand that you love you dog, and he has been with you for the longest. It's *^^$ing pathetic that you care about him more than anyone else in the world. It's also pathetic how trained he has you. If you could stop letting him pee and poo ALL OVER THE KITCHEN FLOOR, that would be nice. If he does however can you clean it up AND DISINFECT THAT SPOT? I am tried of making mental notes of places i can't step on in the kitchen/spending hours mopping/disinfecting the floor so i can walk on it JUST TO HAVE HIM POO IN THE SAME SPOT. Soon i feel i will need to wear shoes just to go to the kitchen. Oh btw i wish he would just die. Also i kicked him once while you where on vacation and no one else was in the house, he yelped.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I have a problem and I feel like I can't tell anyone about it, not even you. And this makes me sad.


----------



## TheOutsider

I cant get over how much it hurts that you laughed at me when I said I felt rejected. And then that you said that you didn't care. The icing on the cake. You can say that you felt something, but I don't think you would've been so harsh if you really had. I couldn't help my mind spasming out. I could feel my heart sinking. I thought I had finally found someone I could talk to. Someone I enjoyed talking to. And the more I talked to you, the more I liked you. Ughh I wish I had known it was going the opposite way for you, cause here I was planning how to go to England. I feel like a *huge* dumbass.


----------



## Faith7

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I have a problem and I feel like I can't tell anyone about it, not even you. And this makes me sad.


Can't be that bad


----------



## Catnap

Nice keyboard you have. It looks so much like one I had in the early 2000's... oh wait, maybe that's because it *IS* the same one, but I gave it to your kid, not you! Just like I gave her my old game system and all my games and somehow those are now yours too? Your kid even tells me she doesn't remember giving you those and wants them back, but she's afraid to rock the boat with you. Have you no shame?


----------



## CoastalSprite

Hunni, I met you the first few days of high school and throughout the years, you have been so nonjudgmental of me. There have been a lot of things I've done out of anxiety that most people would have left me over, and yet you've stayed. Always accepting. I've always wondered: Why? 

I'm so scared that I'll lose you one day.


----------



## Toppington

It's inevitable that my jealousy will make a return. It's only a matter of time with you going *there* and none of this will end well. I just can't share, can I? I cannot stand the idea of someone... Ugh. I couldn't sleep last night because that thought crept up on me. Just thinking of that **** drives me completely insane. I'm such a terrible person. I guess I'll keep living in fantasy land while I can.


----------



## AussiePea

TheOutsider said:


> I cant get over how much it hurts that you laughed at me when I said I felt rejected. And then that you said that you didn't care. The icing on the cake. You can say that you felt something, but I don't think you would've been so harsh if you really had. I couldn't help my mind spasming out. I could feel my heart sinking. I thought I had finally found someone I could talk to. Someone I enjoyed talking to. And the more I talked to you, the more I liked you. Ughh I wish I had known it was going the opposite way for you, cause here I was planning how to go to England. I feel like a *huge* dumbass.


If you are talking about who I think you are, surely it was quite obvious he was never the sort of person to get involved with given his antics and how he generally acts towards others?


----------



## Radiata

Person A: I like you!
Person B: I'm scared we're in too deep.


----------



## TheOutsider

Ospi said:


> If you are talking about who I think you are, surely it was quite obvious he was never the sort of person to get involved with given his antics and how he generally acts towards others?


Yea that's who I'm talking about. I seriously wish I had listened to everyone. I just seriously didn't see it. I just felt comfortable and accepted so I ran with that.


----------



## AussiePea

TheOutsider said:


> Yea that's who I'm talking about. I seriously wish I had listened to everyone. I just seriously didn't see it. I just felt comfortable and accepted so I ran with that.


Well hope you are ok and can build from and maybe learn from the mistakes. No more sad brends!!!!


----------



## Bbpuff

Seriously, leave me alone! I'm tired of you finding me and giving me hugs. I don't hug back for a reason. Honestly I don't like you. I've been keeping my distance from now on so you don't get the wrong idea. But you just can't seem to take a hint.


----------



## TheOutsider

Ospi said:


> Well hope you are ok and can build from and maybe learn from the mistakes. No more sad brends!!!!


Thanks =). Yea ill get over it in like a week.


----------



## offbyone

TheOutsider said:


> Yea that's who I'm talking about. I seriously wish I had listened to everyone. I just seriously didn't see it. I just felt comfortable and accepted so I ran with that.


Sorry Brenda.


----------



## retropat

I wish I'd asked you out freshman year. I knew you liked me, but I was too afraid. Now you're engaged to someone else and I wonder if it could have been me if I'd just said something.


----------



## Cletis

falling down said:


> I apologize, I just wanted to pay 50 cents for the soda.


I saw that movie a few weeks ago. I really liked it. :yes


----------



## Jenchu

I ****ing hate you!!!!


----------



## Radiata

You're really cute! :/


----------



## Cletis

I get aroused every time you walk in the room. My heart leaps out of my chest, my knees get weak and my mind goes blank.


----------



## artynerd

I don't know if your trying to be kind, rude or mean.


----------



## CoastalSprite

This is random and out-of-nowhere, but I like you. A lot. 

Not a big deal though. You're just a great guy is all. I love when you smile at me.


----------



## Radiata

Would you answer if I called? Would you _want _to hear from me?


----------



## falling down

artynerd said:


> I don't know if your trying to be kind, rude or mean.


If you meant me in this post I was actually being sincere and kind.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## shadowmask

Judge me blind all you want, ***hole. You think you know what really happened between her and I, but you _don't_ and you never will.


----------



## Neutrino

It's not okay...


----------



## bk

Thanks for stringing me along for 3 weeks. I have a feeling that at no point you actually intended going out with me again. You really should have told me that weeks ago instead of getting my hopes up over and over again.


----------



## falling down

You're a bunch of cheap losers, where do you get off thinking that everything should be had for literally the price of shipping + a buck. Get hit by a Mac Truck, please.


----------



## Cletis

I'll do it tomorrow. I promise.


----------



## falling down

Cletis said:


> I saw that movie a few weeks ago. I really liked it. :yes


It's going to be me soon.


----------



## HammerAndLife

You know, initially I thought I was doing all this for you, and then I came to realise I was only ever doing it for myself. But you have changed me, you broke down the doors and I have taken my first steps through them. It was my choice, but I can't thank you enough for showing me the way. I'll have you in my life in any way I can now, and I promise never to leave again (not even for 4 days) . I hope you can find the courage to come back too. I'll be here waiting for you, as forever your friend. Love always.


----------



## peril

I wish you were here. :rain


----------



## kosherpiggy

we seriously would be so perfect together if we ever were together


----------



## Radiata

Please don't get too close to me and my affairs.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm sorry if I hurt you. But you were so capricious a lot of the time, I wasn't sure if I could/did.


----------



## lazy

The two of you should of never had met. What a mess you both created.


----------



## Radiata

I wish it were just you and I again, when I was all alone in my little birdcage. 
I was so sad at being trapped back then, but freedom's not so sweet compared to ignorance. 

Don't try. Don't bother. 
People have made the same promise to me as you have, but they've never kept it. I lit many bright candles, and one in particular sparkled like a star. 
It burnt out the moment that so sweetly whispered promise was broken. 

I'm only abstract because my reality isn't very pretty. I want to color my world with hues that don't exist; if you lean in for a kiss, your candle will burn out.


----------



## bk

I don't really want to date you but we should totally hook up and stay friends.


----------



## Toppington

Hey.


----------



## sas111

Somedays I wish you never entered my life. It's not your fault or what you did, it never was, it's me, it's all me. Every funk in our relationship was because of ME.

If you never came into my life, I would still be aloof as to how pathetic & twisted I am. I wouldn't be lonely, because before I met you, I was numb & grew well adjusted to my solitude. 

What happend on New years I will never let go, I cannot forigive myself. I don't know exactly what happened that night, but if I feel this bad about it, then well, just another **** up to add to the list.

You deserve / deserved so much better. 

I am _exactly_ what is carved into my upper thigh.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I don't know what to make of you.


----------



## TigerRifle1

I love you, always have, always will.


----------



## Kakumbus

Everything I did,all this hard work I did for myself, all these times i wanted to quit but kept going. When everything was falling apart , I did everything possible to better myself, to be the best person that I could be so that I could meet you and you only and give it all to no one else but you, because I love you and I loved before I was even aware of you existence, and today I can give it back to you.

Aww if only it was real ^^.


----------



## Trixabell

*No One Can Make You Feel Inferior Without Your Consent...*

And you won't anymore... thank you Eleanor Roosevelt.


----------



## Define Me

I don't know why I like you.


----------



## 562

I don't understand why i love you so much. Yet your so afraid to love me back. You take your chances on others.. But never me. Just because i'm the guy.. Every girl is afraid to hurt. A guy that maybe every girl want.. a dream but can never have. Is this why i'm stuck in the friend zone? Yet you tell me i'm to good for you. I should find someone better? I asked myself who is it that out there that for me? My heart is already hurt.. and is damaged by seeing you with someone else your willing to take your confused love for someone else.. and you expect me to be ok with it.. why.. Why are you so confused.. so hurtful so inconsiderate..

Yet you would cut yourself.. hurt or try to kill yourself, bruising your bodies because YOU feel miserable and why am i always the one to pick up those broken pieces..and try to put them together only for you to take a chance at someone else.. to be hurt all over again...yet my heart for you is so weak.. I still love you..but why can't i ever hear these words back... I love you..



Radiata said:


> I wish it were just you and I again, when I was all alone in my little birdcage.
> I was so sad at being trapped back then, but freedom's not so sweet compared to ignorance.
> 
> Don't try. Don't bother.
> People have made the same promise to me as you have, but they've never kept it. I lit many bright candles, and one in particular sparkled like a star.
> It burnt out the moment that so sweetly whispered promise was broken.
> 
> I'm only abstract because my reality isn't very pretty. I want to color my world with hues that don't exist; if you lean in for a kiss, your candle will burn out.


:| :squeeze


----------



## leave me alone

Actually, I wasnt out with friends - I went to see my grandma. I guess I didn't want to sound pathethic.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Kakumbus

562 said:


> I don't understand why i love you so much. Yet your so afraid to love me back. You take your chances on others.. But never me. Just because i'm the guy.. Every girl is afraid to hurt. A guy that maybe every girl want.. a dream but can never have. Is this why i'm stuck in the friend zone? Yet you tell me i'm to good for you. I should find someone better? I asked myself who is it that out there that for me? My heart is already hurt.. and is damaged by seeing you with someone else your willing to take your confused love for someone else.. and you expect me to be ok with it.. why.. Why are you so confused.. so hurtful so inconsiderate..
> 
> Yet you would cut yourself.. hurt or try to kill yourself, bruising your bodies because YOU feel miserable and why am i always the one to pick up those broken pieces..and try to put them together only for you to take a chance at someone else.. to be hurt all over again...yet my heart for you is so weak.. I still love you..but why can't i ever hear these words back... I love you..
> 
> :| :squeeze


Get out of this friend zone now !


----------



## miminka

we don't have to talk tonight..


----------



## CoastalSprite

Leave me alone. It's not that I don't like you, but when it's so bloody early in the morning and I'm at work I'm grumpy as hell and don't want to interact with anyone. Give me time to gather my bearings, I'm practically in a coma at that time dude.


----------



## miminka

I feel pathetic waiting for you all the time. It was horrible on Wednesday, waiting for you in the cold for 45 minutes. I was willing to wait an hour, I know I would have waited longer, even, and realizing that made me feel worse. When you finally did arrive, despite your apologies I still felt awful; guilty that I had been the reason for your aggravation. 

I'm always left waiting to hear from you, to receive an answer to something.. I make so many concessions for you. I make so many sacrifices to be with you that are worth far more than what you pay for my bus tickets to see you, or a meal out. And I feel pathetic that I'm even attached to someone who has so little regard for how much this relationship takes out of me. I've always been an incredibly guarded person for exactly this reason. 

You got angry when I told you I was exactly like him and I was treating you exactly the same way he treated me. I don't even know what reason you had to be angry, I pretended it made sense at the time. I'm exhausted by our constant "misunderstandings". You pretend they don't happen as often as they do. Face it, two people can only communicate so well when they don't even speak the same first language. 

I go through this every time you do this to me. Yet what I felt is forgotten the moment we speak and you offer an explanation and apology which I immediately and happily accept. Because I know you're not the one at fault.. the problem lies within myself and my insecurity. ****.. I'm so far from functional and I wonder how you've even been able to tolerate it for this long.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

I'm in love with you, but I am afraid to tell you in case it makes things awkward.


----------



## Toppington

562 said:


> I don't understand why i love you so much. Yet your so afraid to love me back. You take your chances on others.. But never me. Just because i'm the guy.. Every girl is afraid to hurt. A guy that maybe every girl want.. a dream but can never have. Is this why i'm stuck in the friend zone? Yet you tell me i'm to good for you. I should find someone better? I asked myself who is it that out there that for me? My heart is already hurt.. and is damaged by seeing you with someone else your willing to take your confused love for someone else.. and you expect me to be ok with it.. why.. Why are you so confused.. so hurtful so inconsiderate..
> 
> Yet you would cut yourself.. hurt or try to kill yourself, bruising your bodies because YOU feel miserable and why am i always the one to pick up those broken pieces..and try to put them together only for you to take a chance at someone else.. to be hurt all over again...yet my heart for you is so weak.. I still love you..but why can't i ever hear these words back... I love you..


Profound. :| Makes me feel even less deserving to feel the way I do. Agh... I don't even have it that bad, so why do I feel this way?

---

I am so sick of playing the hero for YOUR damn pets. I don't care if you only bought him because your friend had one too, he's your ****ing responsibility and he will be until the day he dies. Which may not be far off considering how often you forget to make sure he has food and water. I heard a noise coming from your room for the past 2 hours and finally bothered to check it out because I figured it was him on his wheel. He had been sucking on that completely empty water bottle, trying to get a drop of water out for TWO HOURS.

You leave for the entire day and you don't even bother to see if he has food and water? And let's not forget the time you left his cage door open all night and he got out, only for me to find him in the bathroom after I woke up. You're DAMN LUCKY he didn't get caught by the cats. Take care of your damn pets. I cannot believe I'm related to you or dad. You're both so damn careless AND clueless. I don't care if you're a kid. You need to acknowledge your responsibilities for once.


----------



## Perkins

Not a afraid to say it: Thanks for the massive karate chop to my already low self-esteem, you ***.


----------



## leave me alone

CoastalSprite said:


> Leave me alone. It's not that I don't like you, but when it's so bloody early in the morning and I'm at work I'm grumpy as hell and don't want to interact with anyone. Give me time to gather my bearings, I'm practically in a coma at that time dude.


I froze for a second.


----------



## Evo

Hello.


----------



## AnnaM

piss off


----------



## CoastalSprite

leave me alone said:


> I froze for a second.


Oh dear... Why? :|

Edit: Pfft oh I see why >_>


----------



## Aki ne

I like you


----------



## caflme

Thank you for understanding... hug.


----------



## Freiheit

You make me feel special. I wish I could see you all the time.


----------



## Toppington

Well... That was pretty insensitive. I know I can be dramatic, but seriously? You just go total mute on me and move on to the next person when I made the effort to own up to it and did my best to steer it back on course. People are so confusing. No idea what I'm going to do to get through today. To think that my next 6 months are going to be this lonely, empty and overall boring. Killing myself seems a lot more appealing now.


----------



## flykiwi

Why can't we be friends?

I have a right too :] I'm a good person.


----------



## 562

Why are you acting like this? You want me to give you space....Maybe you need some time for yourself.



Kakumbus said:


> Get out of this friend zone now !


Dude i'm forever in that zone.. Its how i'm built. :teeth



Toppington said:


> Profound. :| Makes me feel even less deserving to feel the way I do. Agh... I don't even have it that bad, so why do I feel this way?


Because in some ways you might of felt the same? But never feel less deserving..Everyone should deserve equal chances. i mean you pretty much feel how you feel i guess right? :blank


----------



## CleverUsername

I think I'm 30% gay


----------



## Toppington

It's already ending, isn't it?


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## RiversEdge

get the **** out of my house and don't come back.
Get a hint. ****.


----------



## Cletis

Yesterday was a disaster, I know. I'm not social. I thought you all knew that by now.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm bitter over our "friendship". I've been good to you, haven't I? I never got mad at you when you all but ignored me those years ago. And now you're doing it again, and this time I'm upset.

Why do you stop replying when I tell you I miss you?


----------



## kanra

Just leave me alone. I'm kind of creeped out. If you're stalking me stalk someone else or just go out and do something with your life. :hide


----------



## Kakumbus

It was an April fool joke...


----------



## False Protagonist

I think that maybe we could have been good friends if I had the courage to speak to you.


----------



## Catnap

It's been over three years since we last talked, which ended in a big argument. Every now and then, I have searched for you online, but never really found much because you've always been so private. Lately, I watched some videos on youtube that you showed me back in 2004/2005, when I was so crazy about you. I really loved our time together back then, you were my absolute best friend.. then all that stupid stuff happened. Maybe if we kept it online, we would still be friends right now. 

Anyway, I happened to look you up again and was surprised to see you posted in someone's obituary guestbook. I guess your brother's girlfriend finally died.. she was always in fragile health. I'm glad to know you're still around and on the other hand, it made me emotional to see something written by you, especially something sentimental. 

I guess somewhere in me, I still feel hurt that you rejected me. It was the most humiliating and painful day of my life. Why did you humor me all that time? You should have just been honest. I would have understood. As a consequence, I've been impulsive, irrational and self-destructive for the last four years, because I just wanted something to make me forget it all ever happened. I hate you and miss you at the same time (sometimes). I've toyed with the idea of sending you a postcard when I get back to college, to let you know I got out and "made it", but I think I'll just forget it. I don't think I could handle ever hearing from you again.


----------



## Perkins

I don't want to bug you anymore.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I love you


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Why don't you just LEAVE HIM? I can't pretend this isn't ****ing stupid anymore. You knew this would happen.


----------



## falling down

Fill the bag up with money and there will be no problems.


----------



## Cletis

I had a dream about you last night...


----------



## Toppington

kanra said:


> Just leave me alone. I'm kind of creeped out. If you're stalking me stalk someone else or just go out and do something with your life. :hide


Mah bad.

---

I don't know what I'm going to do if this next year doesn't go like I'm planning it will. I really hope I don't do something stupid or go out and mess up my life if things don't go my way, but I don't know how hopeful I can be without it turning to false optimism. Can I really do any of these things? Am I really even capable of love and success? I just can't imagine myself with either of those things. It feels like maybe I'm meant to just live at home forever. Maybe I'm just not cut out for the real world. I'm just a kid that never grew up and I'm not sure if I can change that. I appreciate the possible illusion you're giving me right now though. It's about the only thing keeping me going.


----------



## cgj93




----------



## kanra

Toppington said:


> Mah bad.


LOL.

Okay, so you just made new friends with a different group at your school and kind of left your other friends. Your friends are notably much stupider than I am, yet you treat them as if they were on an equal or higher level than you, whereas you treated me as if I were below you. Even though you apparently liked me. And then you just coldly ignored me at the end of the year, expecting me to come crawling to you telling you that I've always loved you, crying my eyes out. That's pretty pathetic. You're pathetic. Even if I did like you, I still wouldn't have dated you because you would have made a pretty ****ty boyfriend.


----------



## cafune

What? No! I was the latecomer. You can't and shouldn't give me a spot to something I didn't even want to go to, to begin with... Especially when it takes away from someone else. It's not right. It's nice to know that you guys consider me a part of the group though.


----------



## Zypherus

Es ist das Tier in mir! Es weckt die Gier nach dir! Hab dich zum Fressen gern! 
Kannst du mein Verlangen sprn?


/\ :O


----------



## odd_one_out

I want to hug blue teddy.


----------



## trendyfool

This is the same thing that happens to me with all people: I basically forget about them, and they forget about me. But...I don't really forget it's more like I leave, stop wanting to see them, and become totally conflicted in how I feel about them. You meant so much to me but I can feel your presence fading away in my mind. It's going back to that same old blank slate, that I was so used to before I met you, and now it's just as though I never knew you. You might be thinking about me right now, who knows...but you didn't really know me, you just knew the person I was for those moments we had together. You don't know that deep down, I'm a very serious person. You don't know that I want to break up with you, simply because I feel there is nothing between us to end. I felt alive and loved with you, but it was for a short time, and now after a few months of being your boyfriend, I think our time is up. It's your time now to go and live your own life, in places and with people who are completely irrelevant to me...and it's my time to go back to my broken self and try to heal in time, like I've been trying to do for so long. Maybe I'll see you again 10 years from now...but if I do it will probably make me want to cry. So long, my friend.


----------



## caflme




----------



## caflme

It feels really really real.


----------



## leonardess

I'm not afraid to say this. If I ever get the chance, I *will* say it:

you still owe me five bucks. I'll take the cash. 

so, he'll pull five bucks out of his pocket. at some point. he'll come up for a breather sometime and cough it up. 

I'll ask how it's all going, make a little small talk, while crumpling the five into a little ball. Then I'll flick it in his face, then tell him to get lost. 

I don't really know if I'll ever do that, but I'd love to. 

Le sigh. This better pass soon. and to think I worried about your dad being sick, possibly passing away. what a waste of my time.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I hope all is well. 
I miss you.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Kakumbus

leonardess said:


> I'm not afraid to say this. If I ever get the chance, I *will* say it:
> 
> you still owe me five bucks. I'll take the cash.
> 
> so, he'll pull five bucks out of his pocket. at some point. he'll come up for a breather sometime and cough it up.
> 
> I'll ask how it's all going, make a little small talk, while crumpling the five into a little ball. Then I'll flick it in his face, then tell him to get lost.
> 
> I don't really know if I'll ever do that, but I'd love to.
> 
> Le sigh. This better pass soon. and to think I worried about your dad being sick, possibly passing away. what a waste of my time.


Oh thats a good one.

Which remind me of mine, you still owe me 70 bucks you b***


----------



## avoidobot3000

I'd rather you didn't build that house next door.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I need silence. Seriously, are you being angry just to be angry? Because in turn it's making _me _angry and anxious and my stomach is in knots. If the course is too hard for you, why don't you just quit? Do you really think you're going to last another year there if it's this bad already? I understand it's a ridiculous amount of work. I get that. I see what you go through. So...don't settle for it! There are plenty of jobs you qualify for now. Get a better hold of your emotions please they don't just affect YOU.

While I'm this annoyed, to someone else:
Go away, I don't like you. I thought I gave hints. Guess I wasn't blunt enough.


----------



## melissa75

Hmm, you still owe me money. Not that I expect you to ever pay it back since you really showed your true colors and all. But, still...do you even have a conscience?


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Tentative

Sorry, I was busy that day. I know you can just tell me that I should've let you known, but I can't explain to you why I didn't. If I did, I'd have to tell you what's going on, and I don't want to tell you. I would, but I don't trust you at all, and I probably never will. I'm curious as to how things are going to go down in a few weeks from now.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Just a few words from you makes me happy the entire day. But I don't want to tell you this because I only want you to talk to me because you want to.


----------



## Bbpuff

I don't deserve you.. You should just break up with me... All I do is fight, and get mad over nothing. I'm so mean, and bitter.. I don't understand why you've held on so long.. I love you so much because of that.. You've put up with all my bull****.. But I don't want you to deal with it. I don't think anyone deserves the kind of emotional abuse I've put you through... I'm such a monster.. I've been wanting to change.. But I can't. What's wrong with me..


----------



## Toppington

You know who you are. I'm thinking I should have kept those feelings to myself. It's obvious why you've stopped talking to me aside from the usual "goodnight". You can say it's your fault because you can't think of anything to say, but I think it's because you're truly disturbed by how strong my feelings are for you. I wish you had the heart to just tell me that. I don't want to keep growing attached like this when I have so many doubts that may very well be true. Especially since anything more than friendship with you is a fantasy and nothing more. I've never met anyone more perfect, but my false hope can only carry me so far. I have absolutely nothing left to hold on to. If you're going to push me away, please do it quickly. Not like this. I don't want to torture myself with false hope for months if you really hate me.

You do know this will end badly if you don't just tell me what you're really thinking, right? When you go off to college in a few months and you inevitably meet someone there, my jealousy is going to drive me absolutely insane. I'm speaking from experience. Please don't shake this off and pretend like you never read it. Please tell me the truth. No pity. No drama. Just the truth.


----------



## ~Jessie~

(I will probably say this in a nicer way but for now.. its a rant)

If you know that it upsets me that you haven't sent off any of the gifts that you have been hoarding for 4 solid years; never bothering to respond to any of my messages in any form; and tossed a plan for us to meet this year that you have known about for 6 years now just so you can go to a Harry Potter event. Telling me you've been stressed and super busy about 75% of the time. Why do you keep putting yourself in such stressful situations? Why do you continue to treat me like this and say that you can trust me when I can't trust you at all because you're so unreliable to me.

A movie and a livestream or videochat is SO much more important to you then... I believe it is better for the both of us if we part ways. I know you have a bad habit of procrastination and your not perfect but I haven't seen much change or effort on your part over the last few years. I'm tired of the one-sided friendship. I am tired of always being the one to try to reach out to you when 85% of the time you won't reply back or talk much about anything with me when things are awry. 

You have told me that I am a good listener and that I always seem to be right about a bunch of things. Well here's the thing, I'm not always right. I don't always know what to say; I have been trying to tell you why things are the way they are between us. You never listen to me anyway. You just want to talk about yourself and what you like, even when I'm trying to have a serious conversation with you. Entertaining others is your thing.

I do not want to be part of your self-absorbed life anymore. Please just send off the stuff so I can be out of your hair. I'm done. You love vampires? Congrats on becoming an emotional vampire to me. I'm terribly sorry that I have allowed this to go for as long as I have... 

----
:cry


----------



## falling down

I'd bury my face in it for days if you'd let me.


----------



## Doney

to you ****in dip****s in life that want to show off their lives all over facebook. go **** your selves and stop getting maliciously jealous as soon as you here how good everyone else life is.


----------



## Cletis

I'll get in touch with my insurance agent tomorrow. :blank


----------



## Toppington

Toppington said:


> It's obvious why you've stopped talking to me aside from the usual "goodnight".


And apparently even that was too much for you to do last night when I haven't missed a beat. Whatever... I'm probably just overreacting. I'm done caring about when you bother to say anything. That just means I have an opportunity to get away from you and take what's to come in a few months much less harder than I would have. :sigh


----------



## River In The Mountain

Im not sure that explaining my self would even make a difference but you REALLY have the wrong end of the stick.If I gave the wrong signals all this time then I apologise. I thought you knew that I joke a lot,you even pointed it out and I agreed.


----------



## Cletis

When you walked by me I could smell your B.O. Wow! It was bad! Have you ever taken a shower? How about deodorant? Phew! :no


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're mad at me, aren't you?


----------



## Hello22

You see me as a threat, it's okay, i have great situational awareness, so i can pick up vibes when i enter the room, but if i'm honest, i actually take it as a compliment, it makes me realise that i can be stiff competition for good looking girls too! 

And a few other people have noticed your change of demeanour when i enter the room. But it makes me feel human, so in a way, thanks


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I need silence. Seriously, are you being angry just to be angry? Because in turn it's making _me _angry and anxious and my stomach is in knots. If the course is too hard for you, why don't you just quit? Do you really think you're going to last another year there if it's this bad already? I understand it's a ridiculous amount of work. I get that. I see what you go through. So...don't settle for it! There are plenty of jobs you qualify for now. Get a better hold of your emotions please they don't just affect YOU.


Aww I feel bad now :/
But come on, man.

And a day later it's like you can read my thoughts because you actually admitted to not wanting to go back next year. None of it's fair, I'd be damn sick of it too. It's_ inexcusably_ stressful, and you're strung out all the time as it is. I haven't seen you happy in months. I can't believe they get away with what they do. Great school, huh? Give them a piece of your mind and go somewhere else.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm glad you asked me out for drinks because I doubt I would have asked you since I'm kind of socially retarded. I like hanging out with you, you seem awesome and work is always a bit more bearable when you're around to talk to.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm glad you asked me out for drinks because I doubt I would have asked you since I'm kind of socially retarded. I like hanging out with you, you seem awesome and work is always a bit more bearable when you're around to talk to.


I wish the forums had a "like" button so I could like this.


----------



## CoastalSprite

If you asked me out, I'd say yes. 

It most likely wouldn't work out but I sure would enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Ventura

So my suspicions were right. Thanks for taking me for an idiot. Enjoy what you created!


----------



## nycdude

Hi, that perfume smells great


----------



## falling down

I'm just being a tard, don't mind me.


----------



## Shianne

Gosh I liked u the first time I saw you.


----------



## Toppington

You're other knee's gonna go soon if you don't do something about your weight and stop buying all of that ****ing junk while you're at it. You're absolutely ruining any chance I have to not end up like you.


----------



## Catnap

I thought I had my life figured out at 23. Everything was going so well for us. If we could have held onto that, I wouldn't have to do what I'm doing today. Maybe I'm just depressed at the moment, but really.. sometimes I think I'm doing it not because I'm excited about it anymore, but just because I don't know what else to do now. *Sigh*


----------



## Acidic Heartstrings

"..I want to speak to a Psychologist/Therapist."

"No, I am not happy for you two, I am genuinely envious of your relationship and felt emotionally and mentally _crushed_ when you first told me you were dating."

"You make me feel generally uncomfortable, and I'm tired of your mockery."

And so much more, all pretty much to the same few people..


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I like you. A lot.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

I miss you


----------



## RiversEdge

I have to let you learn the hard way. It hurts me. It does. But what else can I do?


----------



## Cletis

I talked to the insurance guy. He said he'd take care of it. Gonna cost me more in premiums though. *sigh* :no


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm jealous of her.


----------



## Jr189

Would you like to have dinner with me?


----------



## Jcgrey

I wish to die


----------



## Dissonance

You're all the same, no matter how you look, how you act or how you are. You're stupid and in the end cruel, I seem to have a knack for bringing out the worst in people don't I?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'll make you an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## falling down

Signing up to drop game on a female is hella lame bro.


----------



## Kennnie

Yo sup g dog lets roll!!!!


----------



## AussiePea

You never were here, were you.


----------



## Bbpuff

It bothers me that you're never jealous anymore.. >.<


----------



## falling down

Who cares if they're fat, they're still human beings.


----------



## JustThisGuy

leonardess said:


> I'm not afraid to say this. If I ever get the chance, I *will* say it:
> 
> you still owe me five bucks. I'll take the cash.


My brother still owes me about $200 from years ago. I used to bring it up, but I don't anymore. Anytime I see him...he's the type that talks about "their stuff" and it kills me.

"I got this 1080p HD, 50" screen tv," he says as if he didn't just get a super-awesome plasma screen months earlier as well.
"Neat," I say, as $200 flash through my mind on a loop over the $2000 he at least spent on that.


----------



## mcmuffinme

You think you care about my well-being, but you don't, and it's clear as day to me. It's easy enough to be buddies when I'm in a good mood, but when I'm anxious or depressed, you can hardly stand to be around me, just like everyone else. 

One day I'm gonna leave you and everyone I know behind, like a dying dog crawling underneath the porch to die. I wish I could have known a real friend in this life. I wish that your concern was not posturing, and that your friendship was not a form of charity. 

I hope you choke on your insincerity.


----------



## Toppington

I wish I could truly help you. If you don't like me saying "I love you", then I can at least say that I care for you, right? I only want to see you happy. It kills me to hear that you aren't doing well, but I can never seem to actually do anything about it. Maybe you'll find someone soon that can. I'm just afraid that I'll be forced to accept that I'm worthless when that happens. The thought of that makes my chest heavy. I don't want it to happen, but I know it will. If only I was worth as much to you as you're worth to me. To anyone at all. I always screw it up...


----------



## CoastalSprite

I don't know why I like you because we barely know each other, but I really do. You're the kind of guy I would be proud of to introduce as my boyfriend to anyone. And if I were to go to a group dinner with you, I would know before even going that you would be the best guy there, even if it was Brad Pitt in his prime sitting at the table.

Hey I have good taste- I've even been told so. And you're pretty much the perfect guy. Whoever ends up with you is a really lucky woman.


----------



## Ventura

Can you make up your mind already? :time grrr


----------



## Ventura

Next time you hit your dog- I'm calling the cops.


----------



## Daft

You didn't even bother to check with anyone mentioned in the rumor if it was true before spouting off about me to everyone... live with your guilt, since I'm sure this apology is all about your conscience and not our hurt. You're 25, not 13, and I don't want to hear it while I'm still cleaning up your mess.


----------



## Missjennifers

Please let me be free from you.


----------



## Cletis

I've been a little sleepy lately. I don't know why.


----------



## leonardess

I'd like to say this to more than just one someone but diplomacy prevents it:

I really hope I get a chance to move on from all of you soon. I keep an eye on the opportunities every day. In fact, I have an opportunity to do so now. It's just the distance that will keep me from taking it. however, if I don't take this one, I'll grab the next, and the next, and the next. I'll grab as many as I can and I will make it happen, because you all are one effed up group of people.


----------



## Catnap

I keep re-reading your email. It's so good to hear from you. You have no idea...I'm very content right now.


----------



## Bryan108

*thank you*

To my new friend. Thank you actually getting me and understanding me even tho i can be a bit awkward sometimes. You are one of the only people who sees the true me outside of my family and i am very grateful for your caring attention. You are like a big sis to me and i feel as tho you kno what is up with me and rather than being like all the rest of the selfish douchebags out there who only care about themselves you are open and giving without expecting amything in return. Thank you for being special and taking your time to listen.


----------



## Stilla

Worst worst worst worst teacher ever. Please quit your job.


----------



## AnnaM

stop stalking me


----------



## Fairydust

Everyone thinks that I'm better now and not suffering with depression any more. The truth is I've become better at hiding it...


----------



## RiversEdge

My mind is at war - I want to ravish you with the desperate love I have for you - the other part of me wants to be your every fantasy.


----------



## Mirror

I wish I could convince myself that you have no feelings for your best girl friend, and I know it may be all in my mind. But you used to be in love with her for f**k's sake, and I know you still do love her, but in a different way.. _maybe_. That sh** doesn't just f**king disappear. And I hate the way you change when we're in public. If I get upset for something YOU f**king said, blame it on me? Thanks a lot, d*****bag. And there's no f**king reason for you to yell at me for something I did wrong. It. Was. A. Mistake. Get the hell over it. But you know what? I love you. I love you and sometimes it's the worst thing in the world. That is all.


----------



## MakeloveNotWar

You smiled at me when I was at my worst, you looked past the illness and still saw me as your friend . That smile alone made me realise, not only are you are a good friend, but a TRUE friend.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm kind of sad that I'll never get to know you beyond the computer screen.


----------



## Cletis

I still think about you daily even after all this time...


----------



## heyJude

I'm scared.


----------



## Catnap

I feel your defensiveness and I know you said that because I make you feel insecure, but you really shouldn't feel that way. Do you think my life has been great? Do you think that I think I'm better than you? I don't. I've had a lot of pain in my life, too, arguably more than you, I just try to deal with things in a positive way. I guess that's why you think I'm a Miss Perfect, because I seem so polished and happy on the outside? If only you knew. My journal knows all.


----------



## Bbpuff

You drive me to the point where I feel like there's no reason to keep trying.. I sometimes wish I could just give up on you..


----------



## leonardess

I think I'm ready to love again. I hope you understand, my heart was broken long before I met anyone I could fall in love with. It took a lot for me to rejoin the human race. I'm pretty sure I'm in it again. I'd like to run it with you.


----------



## bk

I don't know what to say to you tomorrow. 
I have no idea what I want and I wish I knew what you want. I hope I haven't been too confusing around you.


----------



## josh23

I'm not second to anybody. If what I think will happen, happens...you'll be making a huge mistake. I'm better for you than he is.


----------



## Cletis

That's rabbit droppings not raisinettes....


----------



## Eski

Seems the more confident i get the more of an a**h** you become, what's your problem?. Tbh i dont care if you dont like the person I'm becoming or actually really am, i'm not your play-doh, i'm not 16 and i'm not mark. Keep pushing and keep trying to knock me down like you did before, because this time I'm going to snap and break your nose.


----------



## SHERains

I hate u right now. You are very important to me. But i hate u,cuz u make me want to hate u.


----------



## kanra

You've been a real ***** lately.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

I miss you


----------



## Jr189

i love you


----------



## Nocti

Calling me a creep when you're the one obsessing over fictional characters.... Oh the irony. And I hate that I still like you.


----------



## Daft

Just because you do volunteer work and want to "change the world," that doesn't mean you're not a total ****. I look at the way you treat people when you're unhappy, angry, or drunk - especially your girlfriend and myself - and that's how I'm judging you. Get off your pedestal.


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm starting to like you. As in _like_ you.


----------



## factmonger

Why the hell did you not tell that to me earlier??? What do you mean you didn't think you deserved me? I was quite taken with you...I really wish you had said something before. :|:hug:dead:blank:no


----------



## RiversEdge

Sometimes I have memories, but they aren't good ones.


----------



## shadowmask

So, about that raise you mentioned...


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're really hot, and have an awesome personality to match. So calm, caring, intelligent, and graceful. I bet you have women clamouring over themselves to get to you.


----------



## Sabreena

I hate you. Honestly, I must have been brain dead the whole time I hung out with you. You are annoying, pushy, and hypocritical. I can't stand you.


----------



## NatureFellow

Can you make me another cup of tea?
What would the dog look like dressed up at Batman?


----------



## Catnap

Oh wow...every time I feel sorry for someone like you, it always gets shown to me time and time again why I shouldn't. Okay, I got what I needed out of this. All I wanted was to mend the past stuff and be on good terms, but ugh, you are so overly negative and hostile that I can't even force myself to write another email to you. I'm doing very well right now because I'm trying hard (you know, something you're not familiar with because you think everyone owes you) and I'm not going to let you screw me up. See ya.

PS. Why do you have to say such f'ed up things to me when I never even remotely say anything like that to you? I've always been nice and respectful towards you. You're sofa king rude. Bleh. Forget you.


----------



## Hadron92

don't you get it!? i don't wanna spend my break with you trying to solve your sister's quarrels. i have much better things to worry about. so yeah, stop being so damn pushy!


----------



## odd_one_out

Still want me?


----------



## bk

I hope that maybe turns out to be yes, because you are a hotty and i have no idea why you would even chat with a cave troll like me..
I am a little worried that most of your photos are from a myspace angle


----------



## falling down

I suck at this.


----------



## Cletis

No, I'm not crazy. SA is NOT crazy! **** you and the horse you rode in on!!! :mum


----------



## CWe

Please take your foot out of my asss !!!!


----------



## Noll

I love you to death.


----------



## Dissonance

my brain is slowly deteriorating. I can't even spell correctly and I'm starting to become extremely paranoid and have abnormal sleeping patterns....the silence is good and nice but....I wish I could communicate with others.


----------



## Lasair

I miss you, but the phone is so scary as I have to talk so much when you call me.


----------



## ShyGirl123

I will never be *myself* again because of what *you* did. Every time I'm near a guy anymore I _run away_ because I'm afraid. I will never *trust* a man again, no matter how _good his intentions are_, all because of *you*...
That was the most relaxing thing I have ever done! I feel awesome now!

TO: The Disgusting Rapist


----------



## AussiePea

I am not overly keen on having the frequency of my bed match that of another mans pelvic thrust.


----------



## Lasair

Ospi said:


> I am not overly keen on having the frequency of my bed match that of another mans pelvic thrust.


----------



## AussiePea

Janniffy said:


>


After re-reading that I lolled. My room and bed shake when my roommate has sex in her room. Very awkward.


----------



## ShyGirl123

Ospi said:


> I am not overly keen on having the frequency of my bed match that of another mans pelvic thrust.


That doesn't sound too good...


----------



## ShyGirl123

Ospi said:


> Janniffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After re-reading that I lolled. My room and bed shake when my roommate has sex in her room. Very awkward.
Click to expand...

OH MY GOD good!


----------



## Lasair

Ospi said:


> After re-reading that I lolled. My room and bed shake when my roommate has sex in her room. Very awkward.


Oh gosh, and I though thin wall were bad


----------



## ShyGirl123

To: Brandon 
STOP HITTING ON ME UR A MALE S**T! YOU'VE GONE OUT WITH EVERY GIRL AT OUR SCHOOL!


----------



## odd_one_out

Ospi said:


> After re-reading that I lolled. My room and bed shake when my roommate has sex in her room. Very awkward.


You should have me as a roommate. I wouldn't even be able to talk to my SO much of the time let alone do it.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Your calm demeanor pisses me off.


----------



## Ventura

I'm sorry.

I've been super into avoidance now that we are talking again </3 it sucks. I don't want you to think, I don't like you. I have a mega crush on you. I wish we could talk soon.


----------



## Dreamscape

Please stop slamming your doors shut. Seriously, it's rude. They close easily and it startles me because it's so loud. Thanks...
(That's the nice way of putting it, at least)

=|


----------



## ApathyDivine

I have only known you since January, but you are a really nice guy, and I don't find too many of them. You're the opposite of what I always thought I wanted a man to look like, but I think you are cute. I have a major crush on you, and I look forward to going to work because of you


----------



## Kennnie

I Put ON i PUT ON!!!!!!! iput ION FOR MY CITY!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Hadron92

you really pissed me off last night, darling. don't ever call me again. and no, i don't wanna see you anymore!


----------



## Kascheritt

"Seriously? Could you please refrain from saying such random idiotic nonsense to others ?! It's only funny to you ! "


----------



## Tentative

Just because I said something that bothers you, doesn't mean I said it to spite you. You can't just get angry at me; you don't even know how I operate. I dislike your false assumptions. We had a nice talk earlier, but now I'm considering just leaving it at this. You could be more considerate; you displayed the characteristics of the subjects we discussed with that particular action. Though, I don't understand how you could just open up like that? Do you not care about your privacy? I'm glad I didn't share anything substantial with you.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Hey mum, guess what, I think I might be preggers. But I'm not sure yet, maybe these dull cramps are just from skipping meals and not eating properly. Ah well, I'll just get rid of it if it comes to that, no biggie. We'll just pretend we didn't have this conversation.


----------



## AussiePea

And so you bloody well should


----------



## Ivywinds

Hey dude, you're going to be 20 this year! You're acting like a dramatic 17 year old girl. Stop complaining on Facebook about your damn problems. Whether it be personal, depressive or just plain bull****. I know the game you're playing and I know that you have a lot of so-called "friends" in your life.. So, why do you always delete your statuses after your "friends" ask you "What's wrong" "We love you" "Message me, text me." - is it to fill in your insecurities??

Drama boy. Oh, and thanks for asking me out to Prom.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I feel like things are a bit unfair...uneven...but I don't want to judge you.


----------



## RiversEdge

Drama queen attention seeker, such a drag. - zzzz.


----------



## Ekyu

Just shut up :bat


----------



## falling down

I do wanna talk to you, I just want you to believe the words I'm saying and stop the accusations.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I have a crush on you but I can already tell we're just friends, so I won't make things awkward by telling you how I feel.


----------



## notna

I am the father...


----------



## Ventura

I stole the tea that was in the fridge- deal with it... oh ya.


----------



## Toppington

And if I aspire to matter to someone, what then? Am I still pathetic? What's the point in trying so hard in life if you have no one to share it with? I don't give a damn about having money, a big house, cars and any other frivolous ****. It's kind of hard to forget and better yourself when the media and every person you see in public rubs it in your face that you're alone and aren't good enough for anyone. What ever happened to not changing for people too? Why should I have to be at a certain rank or status or look a certain way to be good enough for someone? What is there to work on that isn't frivolous bull****? There is nothing. Maybe you're content chasing after something that won't ever matter or make you truly happy, but I am not.


----------



## Lasair

I don't feel good enough for you


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're a sweetie-pie. And really cute and hot. When I'm done with this job, seeing you is one of the things I'll miss most.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Just be with me...


----------



## odd_one_out

**** off. Just ... **** off.


----------



## Lasair

I don't feel good enough for you


----------



## Queen of Spades

So you brainwashed him against us and made it look like you're the "cool" ones. Well, guess what...you can have him. You're all so fake and believe it or not...it shows. I hate you all. Please don't come and see me because I'm not interested in being a part of your lives anymore. Not that I was anyway...


----------



## polardude18

I know your secret. You do a decent job of trying to hide it, but I am not one to be fooled so easily.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

It'll be ok, I'm here for you...


----------



## CoastalSprite

x1ChelseaSmile1x said:


> It'll be ok, I'm here for you...


That's such a sweet thing to say. Why would you be afraid to tell someone that? 

-

I just wanted to say I really enjoyed my time here, and working for you has been a pleasure. However after some thinking I think it would make most sense in my current situation to return to my other job, as I won't be able to give you enough availability for it to not be inconveniencing to accommodate. Thank-you and all my appreciation to everyone here for the past few months.

(Please don't kill me, and no I didn't plan to leave so soon initially).


----------



## Toppington

Sorry. I know I was an ******* and there's really no excuse for it. I'm going through a lot right now, even if you think I have it pretty easy. I never thought not having the stress of school constantly behind me would actually make me even worse off, but it is. I honestly can't wait until the fall. Maybe I can put this behind me and be a fairly normal guy one day. I doubt it, and I'll probably just keep hurting people that give me chances I don't deserve, but if I don't try, I know I'll end up killing myself soon. So, I can't give up. Even if I really want to. 

Of course... If I ever told 3 out of the 4 people this, they'd send me off to a therapist or inpatient. I wish I could let you know all of this. You probably think I'm just some spoiled kid who takes you all for granted and has a wonderful time when you leave me alone. That couldn't be further from the truth...


----------



## heyJude

Shut the eff up and get the eff out. Out you go!


----------



## falling down

Please respond...


----------



## TheDaffodil

Uuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhh you are...a ****ing idiot. We all make stupid decisions sometimes but you're on another level. I don't want to lose you but really, you have to be held accountable for your actions and when you are you can't complain about it like you're still a teenager and be respected for it.


----------



## leave me alone

How can you be so selfish? Lack of empathy? Or perhaps both?


----------



## Cletis

Yup. :yes


----------



## kapa

mom, i have never been happy the past 6 years i feel like it would be better if i just wouldnt wake up one day.


----------



## brothersport

No, I have not smoked pot,I've just taken 3 xanax pills, and that's why I'm a lethargic zombie


----------



## TheDaffodil

I'm sorry I got mad at you and didn't tell you. You just weren't very supportive.


----------



## falling down

Is anyone as paranoid as I am thinking that a lot of the posts in this thread are directed toward me?


----------



## TmastermanT

I think I know everything but I guess I dont, so now I give up.


----------



## anhedonic

"Yeah, I can't make it to the family reunion... my court date is the same day"

LOL



falling down said:


> Is anyone as paranoid as I am thinking that a lot of the posts in this thread are directed toward me?


If you're not trolling, I'd recommend you talk to a professional as soon as possible. Prolonged psychosis can be very damaging and actually "rewire" the brain.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

CoastalSprite said:


> That's such a sweet thing to say. Why would you be afraid to tell someone that?


...Because the person that I want to tell that is someone I really like. Well, she's a close friend. She was going through some rough times, but as we were able to talk again...She became so happy. 

---------

I don't love you anymore...


----------



## Define Me

*Edit*


----------



## Toppington

I love you three, but I don't think I can keep doing this. How do I make this sinking pain in my heart go away? You don't know because you were lucky enough to meet at my age. I wish I could have been as lucky as the both of you. I just want it to stop. It hurts worse than breaking my hand or anything else I did as a kid ever could have. It won't go away, will it? You don't have an answer. I want to die then. I hope I die in my sleep tonight. Everyone forgets. Nobody cares. I come with too much baggage to ever be loved. I'm so sick of all of the drama, so just let me die.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I don't give a **** if you're joking. It's no longer funny, and it's pissing me off.

Oh and give me my calculator back!


----------



## Cletis

Nobody craves Zoloft. :no


----------



## SunflowerSutra

You really hurt me and I'm sick of you acting like everything's okay. You can't have everything. The only way you're going to have any of me is if you actually apologize and act somewhat sympathetic instead of acting like this whole situation doesn't even exist.


----------



## DesertStar91

I love you.


----------



## RiversEdge

A whole hour. Not cool.


----------



## shadowmask

It'd be worth it just to have you gone for a little while. I ain't the only one who feels that way, buddy. You know this.


----------



## Cletis

I haven't shaved in a few days...


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> A whole hour. Not cool.


The viagra's fault?


----------



## Kennnie

**** yewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzehhh


----------



## RiversEdge

Sometimes I say things because my heart means well and I am sincere but I can see how it can be misconstrued by others.


----------



## Mahglazzies

I miss you and want you back more than anything. I still love you, even though what you're doing to me is sick and cruel.


----------



## Cletis

Train's a' comin'. Yes, it is. Train's a' comin'...


----------



## Glue

-That really hurts. A lot. But I want to know more and hope you succeed because I hate myself and I want to suffer. I wonder if you're oblivious to all this? Something tells me you're not. I should just be happy that you're here and forget about everything else.

-I'll probably go see you soon. Hopefully you'll have some herb. If not we'll go each lunch or something.


----------



## Cletis

Someday I will be richer than you and I shall look down on your pitiful existance and laugh.


----------



## beherit

....


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> I wouldn't be complaining about that if that were the case


:lol


RiversEdge said:


> Sometimes I say things because my heart means well and I am sincere but I can see how it can be misconstrued by others.


:um


----------



## RiversEdge

falling down said:


> :lol
> 
> :um


heyyy


----------



## coeur_brise

Thanks for the compliment. you are sweet. And cue exit scene.


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> heyyy


heyyy u.


----------



## Toppington

We do make the choice to be happy or depressed every single day, don't we? People can help us decide our moods easier in the morning, but we ultimately decide them for ourselves. Guess I'm just going to have to learn to distract myself more efficiently. Thank you for giving me something to think about.


----------



## kanra

No, I don't like you! All of that was accidental! >.<# RRGH don't ***** to your friends about me liking you because it's not true and it never will be!

I am such a misunderstood person...


----------



## josh23

I don't belong in your friend zone.


----------



## laura1991

dear _________,

Sometimes I can't stand the decsions you make. I hate that you don't see what you are doing to the family. You are just enabling her, and you can't admit it to yourself. You pay for her gas, her bf's gas, her baby, her food, even her drug habit. Me and mom feel like there is no hope, since we have tried for so long to get you to see that every time you feed her addiction, you are taking something away from us. 

Because of your enabling, I worry about you losing the house and every thing we own. You put it all on the line for your daughter, who is very very ill. You know this, but you think you can "fix her". But really, she can only change for herself. 

I know you grew up feeling like your father was not there for you, so you over compensate. The thing is though, that your daughter, my sister, takes advantage of that altruistic man you are, and you let her. 

How do you think it makes me feel? Am I second best? Why do I have to sacrifice because you think you have to? She needs help, and so do you. I am glad you started going to NAR-ANON, its a step in the right direction. I am glad you got to hear from others who lost their spouses, homes, and cars over the enabling they did for an abuser of drugs.

I worry that I will hold a grudge against you for this, even though we have always been close. We are so alike that sometimes I fear becoming like you. You take "giving" to a new extreme. You don't know how to say "no"; You know how to hold off for a bit, and then give in. 

I love you so much and remind myself everyday of the great person you are, regardless of the daughter who is sucking the soul right out of you. 

You can walk on egg shells for her if you want, but I refuse. 

I will fly free one day, and hope that you can gain your wings as well, and find me someday in the sky.


love your daughter (the good one),
Laura


----------



## LittleBearBrah

How have you been? You still look great. Coffee sometime?


----------



## Jr189

would you like to have dinner with me?


----------



## thora

If only you knew what I had to go through all these years, maybe you wouldn't hate me so much. Maybe you could try to understand my pain. Masturbation and looking up strange perverse things online are my only form of sexual release. Maybe I could have fared better as a guy.


----------



## brothersport

Whenever I make that weird face when we make eye contact, it doesn't mean I dislike you. The turth is I have the hugest crush on you, but when I'm around you I act like an awkward turtle. You probably don't feel the same way anyway.


----------



## Loveless

I wish you would understand me better. Actually let me expand on that. Maybe I am not a perfect person but I am actually trying to work on myself. You come around and you have this holier-then-thou attitude ""I'm so much better" like personality. You act like you are this semi-nice person then you act all b**tchy. Yeah, I'm not always the most accepting but at least I'm getting better. hell, you're not that much better then I am. You are proof that some people just never think. they just say.


----------



## mezzoforte

It's funny how I eventually lose all of my friends. I was looking forward to talking to you today, but if it's better for you that we don't talk, fine. You'll probably find some new girl to get attached to before you know it. Have a nice life.


----------



## Loveless

All you do is make little potty shots about little things you know nothing about. People call you good looking and kiss your ***. You are not good looking at all. You are just a dumb little *****. Inside and out, you are a worthless human being. the fact that I know you makes me want to vomit.


----------



## PineconeMachine

...


----------



## CoastalSprite

Please don't give me any more hours.

I realize I'm being ungrateful and turning down income, but I don't want to be so miserable


----------



## TheDaffodil

I know you love me but I feel like you constantly judge me. I don't care really what my mom says to you but my relationship status is my business and since you didn't ask me directly I don't think you can say **** about it. I don't measure my worth based on a man, though I truly love the one I have in my life (who you know nothing about). I'm focusing on getting myself to a healthy, happy place. That is dependent on me. Not a boyfriend. You ought to know that at your age.


----------



## cafune

No, I can't do that for you. We're a _team_. Pull your weight.

Dude, you still owe me $7. I know you tend to "forget" and it's getting annoying.


----------



## Cletis

I'm here if ya need me...


----------



## Tentative

You seem to be a pretty nice person; I'd like to get to know you better.

---

The words you speak can be very harsh. I noticed how you were uncertain about whether or not it was the right thing to say, but you still defended/tried to justify your statement when I told you it was a dick thing to say. Though, I understand why you did, and I don't really blame you. Still, when you say things like that, it makes me wonder if you really know me at all. I'm just glad you've stopped trying to force me to do things, but I know that's only because you were told to leave me alone. I'm sure you're very tempted to try and get me to study more actively. I know I should, but I just feel like I can't. I tried. I really did, but I can't. Not right now. You telling me to get going doesn't help either. It seems like a weird excuse, and I know it's hard to understand, but please try to. I don't have a lot going on for me, even though I've taken some huge steps and did a lot of hard work to get where I am right now. When you say that you envy me for being given this opportunity, I don't think you understand the things I go through, psychologically. The coming few months are going to be hell, but hopefully I will be a better person once they're over.


----------



## Throne of Games

People tell me to be myself around strangers, even though I may come off as anti-social because I feel shy and uncomfortable, which gets me no where. Do you still want me to be myself?
To everyone who told me that. Including Audioslave


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

Wrong...I know of at least one person who would still want you. Me... :/


----------



## Cletis

That's toenail fungus. They have some excellent medication for that.


----------



## SuperSky

Yeah, going to meet my boyfriend of 3 years is a huge waste of money. Thanks so much for your support dude.


----------



## lettersnumbers

I know I'm better off without you, it's just hard to let you go and tell you I'm not happy anymore, not since you told me what you did.


----------



## mezzoforte

Happy Birthday, *******.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm so proud of you for leaving him, but I hate to see you this upset. The rest of your friends seem like little children in not understanding that you can't hang out, because you're spending your weekend moving and things are backwards and upside-down. 

Hey! You in the black car! Y u no stop for me? Pretty sure you didn't have a green light buddy and some of us take the bus. Get the **** out of my way please I don't have enough time between work ending and my bus coming to play games with you. 

If you get high with him tonight, don't text me about it. :/
I'm happy for you and you deserve a sh*t ton of celebratory smokes, but I'm jelly donuts of your everything.


----------



## MindOverMood

I've only just started watching because you kind of resemble her:tiptoe


----------



## Toppington

So sick of your fits that you throw whenever I don't do exactly as you like. You've been this way ever since I dropped public school. Storming off when I'm about to point out something to make the argument swing in my favor isn't acting like an adult. Are you 50 or 5? I have trouble telling sometimes.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

I don't like him...If I could find him I would hit him...and hit him...and hit him continuously until I knew he was almost dead and then I'd stop...I want him to hurt just like you do...I don't care if you don't like that. I'm glad I can't find him. He might die if I did.


----------



## Ashley1990

i am scared to lose my mind...


----------



## Mahglazzies

I'm sorry I chose her over you. You were clearly the right person to choose and you would have made me so much happier. You were so in love with me and I hurt you, and now that I'm interested in you, you've already moved on with somebody else. I know that sounds selfish, but you're my best friend and I love you... and even if I can't be with you, I hope you grow old and happy and accomplish all your dreams and goals... you're the best thing that's ever happened to me, even if you're just my friend.


----------



## Bryan108

Why havnt you replied yet? Just wonderin been a few days are you busy or are you ignorin me?


----------



## Cletis

Sum***** don't even care.


----------



## LoneDroid193

"How can you honestly still call me your friend if you never take the time to hang out or even text me?"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes I think you're cute but I've got no charisma to chat you up on the bus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Wish I hadn't just wasted like an hour trying to convince you of something that dumb. It's an opinion, get over it. :bah
You're a worse debater than I am, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## MindOverMood

Don't flatter yourself:|


----------



## shadowmask

Just gimme your goddamn number for ****'s sake.


----------



## falling down

It's not you, I just hate hospitals.


----------



## Toppington

I was trying to just get the hell over it and even pal around with you and take your jokes as they came, but wow... You have got to be the slimiest guy I've seen in a *long* time. Disgusting how easily you get away with it all because of your looks which I know you know are top-tier. I've seen plenty of guys put on the innocent shy guy act to lure people in when they look like ****ing models, but you take the cake. I don't care what happens anymore. People like you always win and I'll always lose. There is no such thing as justice. The world's going to just take and take and take until I have nothing left one day.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Why do you gotta do that? Talk to me like we're pals then just ignore me until some time later you come back like nothing has happened trying to act like we're the best friends in the whole world? It ain't cool bro.


----------



## Noll

I just want to be with you forever.


----------



## RiversEdge

I don't like either of you.
I said it. I DON'T LIKE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU.
So selfish.

(to non SAS people - so some of you don't start to wonder)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I met you too early in life. I wish we could start over.


----------



## heyJude

I miss talking to you.


----------



## Mahglazzies

I just want you back already... why are you doing this to me? Do all of those sweet, precious memories mean absolutely nothing to you? I feel so ****ing betrayed. I can't believe I'm this expendable to you. I haven't heard from you in over two weeks now.

How can you go on living without me when I'm suffering so much? Better yet, how come you don't care? After all I've ****ing done for you and after all the ****ing times I've been there for you. 

You're still the love of my life... and now I'm a nobody to you.


----------



## Cletis

I won't bite you...


----------



## CoastalSprite

I want my hours to be reduced. Come on, it's not like I'm a great worker anyways.


----------



## Toppington

I don't think I can do this.


----------



## bk

You confuse the hell out of me. Admittedly I am probably doing the same to you.
You should probably cut down on your drinking.


----------



## noyadefleur

The more we converse, the more content I become with the fact things didn't work out between us. You're a pretentious *******, and I have no interest in participating in whatever mind games it is you're trying to play. I don't know if you're trying to prove something, but decidedly, I don't have time for it anymore. I have no interest in being your 'friend', I'm afraid it would be too tiresome to keep up with your mixed signal bull****.


----------



## Neutrino

I think we need to not talk again for a while... Mmk?


----------



## kanra

At first I thought you'd be okay but you turned out to be an *******. :roll This goes to show that I shouldn't trust or crush on people before I get to know what they're really like and how they view me.


----------



## Dissonance

I told you about the stairs....I told you bro.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

I would fix all of this if you let me...


----------



## pastatoe

I'd like to change my clothing style...


----------



## Dissonance

I miss talking to you...I'm always alone I guess.


----------



## RiversEdge

My hormones are making me feel like a cat in heat.


----------



## love is like a dream

I hope i am not the reason why you don't post here anymore because of that post .. i usually cause troubles to people no matter they are good or not , i like or not .. i should shut my mouth forever .. i can't open my mouth without bothering someone ,,,,


----------



## CoastalSprite

Stop telling me to do something when I'm already busy with something else more pressing.


----------



## cafune

I'm really sorry but I don't know what to tell you. I don't have any answers.

Stop texting people stupid messages using my phone. One more time and I swear to you I will snap. It was amusing at first but now it's just bloody irritating. I may not be spontaneous but I certainly am impulsive so sod off.

I wasn't aware that I should've noted down every time I did you a favour for you to extend me the same courtesy. It's good to know. Well, at least I no longer feel guilty for feeling so aloof.


----------



## Ventura

Will you just shut up!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Dissonance said:


> I told you about the stairs....I told you bro.


lol


----------



## Tentative

You are unbelievably ignorant.


----------



## Catnap

So, I just noticed. Oh well, we never talked anyways.


----------



## kanra

Oh, so now you're angry at me because I got a much better grade than you in geometry. Were you expecting me to get a bad grade or what? Now you're unsatisfied because I got a higher grade than you. I'm sorry I failed to boost your ego.


Call me ugly all you want. If you were a girl you'd be hideous, so it doesn't even matter.


----------



## SAgirl

Not many people in my life have ever told me that they will miss me. Truthfully, I will miss it, too. Though it wasn't often it really helped me make it through the year. Thank you!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Yar bore me. Where's the love? Bleh.


----------



## Don Gio

To one of my ex girl friend,your vagina really did smell bad....


----------



## Hadron92

trust me, you don't wanna come with me to the UK. :roll


----------



## beherit

I would never tell you this, it's odd, normally.. i would feel utterly compelled to, but i feel that if i had to explain any of this to you the battle is already lost. 
I use to analyze a lot of the situation between you and i, i would sit and wonder if really mattered to you, but i really haven't been thinking about this much. 

It bothers me of course, but the type of pain that it would cause me if i really sat down and thought about it, is too much.

You really asked a lot of me, and i asked very little of you. You took and took from me, without any regard to how much of a strain you put on our "friendship" or care on how much of a burden it was on me.
I mean do you honestly realize or appreciate how much I've done for you? Do you care each time that i dropped everything to help you and make your life a little easier? Do you care that i would ask my mother to drive somewhere just to help you out when i wasn't available to?

and i always put you first and thought of you. when something you really valued broke, my first thought was to go out and replace it for you, because of how much it meant to you. When you needed a shoulder to cry on, who was there for you? I never felt entitled to anything other than friendship. but its funny because i never received it. Honestly, do you even know why i did everything in my power to help you? because i know what its like to be alone and not have anyone that cares, and i wanted you to have someone that cared about you without conditions.

I didn't care that you didn't love me like i loved you, i didn't care that you weren't really interested in the kind of friendship i wanted, i still cared about you regardless, and wanted nothing more than to help you. 

Was this really difficult for me? yes. Did i hang up on you a few times? Yes. but did i not try to work past it? Did i not try to talk this out with you?

The moment my feelings for you become inconvenient you drop me like I'm nothing? a couple letters of me explaining to you how difficult it is to me, but how hard i want to try to move past it makes you hate me?

what kind of friendship is that? What about what you put me through? What about the boundaries you crossed by straining our friendship with taking so much from me. 

Honestly, how could you take that much from me, and burden me in that way and really or one second believe that I'm too much of an inconvenience because i wrote you a few letters..

You said it yourself, not even your own family would help you as much as i did. I mean i never mentioned this to you, but do you have any idea how much you burdened me? Do you know much i worried about you not having anything to eat, or if you were going to end up homeless? Do you know how much i worried about you cutting yourself? 

I was really a true friend to you, i never asked you for anything... and i honestly can't believe how much i misjudged you as a person. i gave you everything i had, and offered you my friendship. You know when.. i saved up a lot to see you, when you canceled on me.. was your first reaction to try to make it up to me or reschedule? or was it to make excuses and leave me in the dark and reject me like i am human garbage. 

Honestly ask yourself how you would feel if you were treated this way by someone you cared about. Thats all it comes down to it.. think about the people you care about in your life, and ask yourself if you were treated in that way how you would feel?
Thats how i feel now. You made me feel like human garbage, and you confirmed things i already thought about myself. 

Im honestly more disgusted with myself more than anything. i truly care about people, it was difficult for me to trust, but i still tried hard and wanted to believe that i really mattered. 
its difficult for me not to hate you, i honestly don't. I'm not exactly sure of your situation or if you are valuing security over anything right now. i honestly don't know. I just know that, it was wrong to treat me the way you treated me, and really the only question i have is.. you have things to prove that i was a true friend to you, take a look at your ID, and ask yourself how you would have that right now if it wasn't for me. But what do i have to prove that you really cared? Nothing. Ive never even...


----------



## Toppington

I'd really rather not go anywhere tomorrow. I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Ventura

........ You could at least tell me why


----------



## Mahglazzies

So what the f**k did I mean to you, anyway?! I gave you the BEST years of my life. I was so good to you throughout our relationship, I took care of you and stood by you through ALL the hard times. I never f**king strayed, not even once, but as soon as somebody more charming and outgoing pursues you, I'm suddenly expendable to you?! I'm not human trash. I'm not yours to just, discard on a whimsy. I'm a human being and I deserve to receive the love, respect and loyalty I give. So all of those promises and dreams meant nothing to you after all? We wanted to get married and have kids. We wanted to go to college together, make something out of ourselves and live a better life. *TOGETHER*. You told me we would be together forever because you couldn't bare to be apart from me and without so much as a warning, without so much as an _iota_ of sadness, misery, regret or sympathy, you completely cut me out of your life, f**k this new guy and let him move in with you?! So why did you smother me with hugs and kisses just to up and seek another? Why did you give me so much love and affection, and ultimately, hope, all the way up until the very end? What do you mean, you haven't been "in love" with me for the past 8 months?! That's when we moved in together! It was YOUR idea!

You're not the girl I fell so deeply in love with. You're a f**king monster hiding in her skin. You look like the sweetest, delicate, most beautiful thing in the world to me and yet you're the most insidious and fiendishly cruel person I have ever met in my life. I can't even blame you for breaking up with me. I can't hold you against your will. But you didn't have to string me along and make me feel so loved and content. You didn't have to lie and make all of these promises you just couldn't f**king keep. The worst part? The only f**king reason you did it is because you didn't want to give up the apartment, my big bed, my computer and the rest of the stuff I owned, because 98% of it belonged to ME. You think I haven't heard what you've been saying? Whenever anybody offers their condolences to you over our failed relationship, all you ever tell them is not to feel bad. Not to feel bad, because you still have the apartment and because you're already with somebody else.

You used to tell me I was indisposable. Irreplaceable. You would claim even being separated from me for a couple of DAYS was too much for you to bare. What a LOAD OF SH*T. You replaced me in EVERY WAY in THREE days after you ripped my heart out. Now you could barely care if I f**king existed. I feel betrayed. I feel worthless. I feel used. I feel like I'll never be able to trust another human being again, because you took all of my trust, along with everything else, and absolutely SHATTERED it. We were together for FIVE years and now I'm not even worth the time of day for you to even so much as SPEAK with.

The worst part? I still love you. Dearly. You've ruined me. I hope you're f**king happy.


----------



## Toppington

I think what hurts the most is the stupid idea that I was special I gave myself when you first started doing things like that. And then how much it hurt when I realized that the same has happened to who knows how many guys before me. Honestly... Get the **** out of my head for a few weeks so I can go back to the way I was before. I know I'm horribly selfish, but I don't think I ever wanted anything else. _This_ close to beating my head against the wall.


----------



## BigDave94

I've never met you in person, but I feel complete in love with you, talking and seeing you on webcam makes me smile and happy, it's a shame your only on skype late at night because I feel really down when i'm online and your not online, I think about you every night, every day, and because I think about you all the time alot of the time I am unable to sleep.
:/


----------



## buklti

I never told you I love you, but I do. You're one of the sweetest girls i've ever known. I will truly miss you.


----------



## Tentative

I didn't really want to tell you, but I have social anxiety.

^To my project group. Avoided some meetings. Probably going to go through with it too. I've run out of excuses, and don't want them to make false assumptions. I'm almost certain they won't put up with anything else I'd tell them. :| Don't really know what else I can do about this situation. Scary stuff.


----------



## Neutrino

Tentative said:


> I didn't really want to tell you, but I have social anxiety.
> 
> ^To my project group. Avoided some meetings. Probably going to go through with it too. I've run out of excuses, and don't want them to make false assumptions. I'm almost certain they won't put up with anything else I'd tell them. :| Don't really know what else I can do about this situation. Scary stuff.


Good luck! Hopefully they are understanding.


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, it's really, really big. So big ya can't fit it in the car. Probably need a truck or something. Don't know how the hell I can lift it. It's going to be a job.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Thanks for remembering me. It's been a while... I've wondered where you went


----------



## ufc

To my best friend Rob: I'm very happy that you and your girlfriend have such a great relationship. But for the love of God, SHUT THE **** UP!


----------



## Tentative

Neutrino said:


> Good luck! Hopefully they are understanding.


Thanks!  Will have to try to find the best way to go about telling them. I've never really told anyone except for my family and therapists. I'm not sure if they will understand, that's the hardest part, but it doesn't seem like I have much of a choice. Don't want to give up on this project.


----------



## bedroommonster

this is to a girl in my spanish class. " hey u wanna go out sometime?":sas


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

So, you expect us to answer your questions at the drop of a hat, but I ask you one and you outright ignore me before muttering something that I guess was your idea of an answer. I'll have to come back to you when you're feeling less loony bin. 
Have a drink, pat a cat, go to bed early, run off your anger...you'll feel better. Does it really have to be like this every single ****ing day? 

Sense making. Not much of it going on here.


----------



## cafune

I'll miss you. Slightly hurt that you chose that over all of us. I didn't even realize I was making summer plans until they couldn't be a reality anymore. (That was hard to admit, even to just myself. Didn't think I'd feel like this... so much for being an emotionless rock... Sigh.)


----------



## Lasair

I am always afraid even when I should not be


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I miss talking like we used to.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Toward two people: I am sorry for the things I did. I was stupid and childish for ever doing those things. If I could go back, I would stop myself.

Toward one person: I always liked you. From the first time I saw you, you stole my breath in ways I never thought possible. Even though you were taken when we first met, I would always think of "what if", but I was always too shy to talk to you, and out of respect I did not want to come in between you and he. When you started to talk to me more frequently, I never knew what to say other than to act cool and not give off any hints of liking you. If I had known you were single back then, I would have acted a bit differently, but I get the sense it was the way I acted that brought us closer as friends. I am a fool, but I always wanted to be your fool.


----------



## Jilljoe

I have a lot to say, but the highlight is:

I *LOVE* you so much.

You are incredibly sweet and kind and nice. You are such a sensitive person and a good listener. You are so intelligent and smart and efficient. Its is one of the hardest thing to do in the world to think of anything bad about you, and if there is any, it will be even harder for me to say that to you. And I feel so inadequate in front of you.

Its so nice for you to befriend me and appreciate me as an individual even though I'm not as awesome as you told me. Because of my SAD, I hide myself most of the time, and you noticed me with that little clue and signs that I left you. What a great person you are! I'm still trying to figure out how did you learn about me with so little information before I confess to you about my SAD. You have understood about me more than I had expected after that conversation on my SA issue.

You have no idea how much your words mean to me and I feel incredibly lucky to have met you in my life. I can't say if you are lucky or not to have me as your friend, but I'm pretty loyal to a friendship like this, so I'll stick to it!


----------



## Lasair

i dont know why you make me nervous


----------



## Hadron92

we could have all gotten blown up today.


----------



## heyJude

I wish I knew what was wrong.


----------



## falling down

^^^ not you.


You're a hypocrite and a fake person.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I want to give you a hug good-bye, but don't have the guts. Don't forget me... And I'll miss you :| Working is going to suck even more without you around.


----------



## Toppington

Just for fun. Yeah. I guess it's one thing to say it and another to just drop all of the feelings I've developed so far in an instant. I've been slowly accepting it, but I can't seem to actually just not care anymore. I guess I should be happy that it's even come to this. Most guys in my situation would kill for something like this with no strings attached, but I just can't seem to. On top of that, if it's just for fun... Isn't that exactly what you were trying to change? Just don't fall back into old habits. That'd be such a waste. :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You said hi to me this morning. What happened, did you get laid? If you're on the fence about my opinion of you, here it is: I don't care. You do your thing and I'll do mine. You were so impressed with me when I worked in the same department as you. I guess we go through a lot of young people who don't want to work. 
The only reason I can think for you to dislike me now is because of who I work alongside. She doesn't like you most days. She doesn't like a lot of people. I don't even think she likes herself most of the time. But I hope you realize I have a fully functioning brain, and she isn't going to convert me into some sort of a hater. I just wish you weren't all such a bunch of goddamn basket cases. Grow up!


----------



## flarf

homie u smell like weird onions and also ur face is dumb


----------



## Raulz0r

"I want to "duck" you so badly!" sorry but this is the truth, I am turned on like crazy by a girl I met


----------



## pete993

You do know it is OK to talk to me, I can hold a conversation you know! Why act differently around me compared to other people? Just because I can be quiet doesn't mean that I don't want to talk! Sometimes I don't know what to say, and even if there is something I want to say, I might be worried that it will make me look stupid, or people will judge me for it. You see that I'm relatively normal around a lot of people, I'm not that difficult to approach and talk to! You're a nice person, I just wish you understood how I felt, because I think in your mind, you think that I'm not putting in the effort If only you actually knew what goes on inside my head, then you might understand me better.


----------



## heyJude

Do you ever stop talking about yourself? I'm getting bored...


----------



## Hello22

I wouldn't trust you as far as i could throw you. Just be honest, i don't wanna hear lies. I can see through you.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I miss you, it's been almost a year, I wish you would come online and talk. I have learned much in that time, a lot I want to share with you


----------



## cafune

Not everyone is made up of money. I _cannot_ afford that. I've already asked my mom for too much the past couple months and the thought of asking her for more makes me sick. I can't put her under the stress.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I really like you :| A lot more than I should, and it kind of hurts to think about.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I am well and truly sick of your constant manipulation and complete lack of respect for other people. You are so self absorbed that you're blind to everything going on around you.How many people do you have to hurt before it dawns on you that you're the problem?I am not here to pick up the pieces. I am not here to save your skin, validate, or appeal to your overblown ego and I am most certainly not here to be picked up and dropped again on every whim of yours.


----------



## AussiePea

It's best we don't meet.


----------



## UgShy

I told you about all of my issues and you still want to be there for me... How did I find you??


----------



## PsychoticRyan

your really cute, want to go out?


----------



## Evo

PsychoticRyan said:


> your really cute, want to go out?


Same.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Please talk to me again. I don't understand why you won't reply to my messages and texts.

You've been such a good friend to me before, and are one of the few genuinely sweet girls I've ever met. It's been months since you stopped speaking to me but I'm not going to give up because people like you are so, so hard to find. Luck also isn't on my side when it comes to meeting people. I can't just let our friendship fade away like this.


----------



## TediousMind

I wish there was some way I could talk to you without being completely awkward and anxious. I really think your skills and knowledge will be able to help me so much towards my future goals of becoming a better web designer, but I just get so nervous when I want to ask you questions during class. Sometimes I wonder if you think I'm some kind of joke because of the way I act, but I really hope that you don't feel that way. I tend to over analyze things, so it makes it all the more difficult to explain why I act the way I do. If you really do think I'm a joke, I appreciate the fact that you tried to be respectful to me anyways. I'm not giving up on Graphic Design either way, so please just try to put up with me for another year.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Everything comes back to you again, no matter how far I go, or how much distance there is.


----------



## heyJude

Really, lady? You weren't even in line. You were standing in the aisle with your trolley 75 feet from the cash register.


----------



## intheshadows

Are you insecure as I am because we've both never had a woman?


----------



## Neutrino

You suck. It feels like I was nothing to you. **** everything about this >_<


----------



## anonymid

Happy birthday. I miss you.


----------



## leave me alone

I know it is very hard for you and I am not making it any easier. I love you, mom.


----------



## Toppington

Sorry. I don't know what else to say. I may act like a therapist sometimes, but all I am is a listener. I wish I could say I've had any experiences that would help me to help you, but I haven't. I'm just the same sheltered kid I've been for the last 17 years and I don't think that's going to change anytime soon. I should just keep it to myself so I no longer feel obligated to reply. Whenever I try to help someone, I always, always, always make things worse. I think I'm about done trying.

---

You have everything I could ever want and we're practically the same age. Hell, you are everything I could ever hope to be. I'm just sitting here... Going nowhere with no one while you're completely surrounded by people who adore you just for being you. In a perfect world, we should be on the same level. But no. I'm just a failure and you're everything I hoped I would be by this age. I knew I'd never be well off in life, but did it really have to come to this? Just sitting here every single day while I'm forced to see guys like you be everything I could ever hope to be without even ****ing trying? This close to giving up and not caring what my family thinks. Life isn't fair in the slightest. Why keep acting like it is fair if I'm never going to be happy doing that?


----------



## CoastalSprite

I am waiting for you to come online..  :b


----------



## Dreamscape

Dear right eyelid,

I think you should behave yourself like the left eyelid. Stop twitching! :wife


----------



## UgShy

Well that was a ****ed up thing for you to do. I guess i should have learned my lesson before. Why should I even bother?


----------



## MidnightBlu

To my mom: Shut the **** up about my weight. I am 5'4" and weigh 135 lbs, so WHAT. I am of average weight and your Asian beliefs make you believe that average people are fat and need to be skinny.


----------



## 67budp

Your ego is making me sick! Get over yourself already!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I love you so goddamn much but you don't feel the same.


----------



## CoastalSprite

ANSWER MY EMAILS!!! :mum

FFS I can't stop stressing over this! I don't want to have to call you! :afr
-

And _you_! Stop ignoring me :mum You can ignore me all you want outside of work, but during our shifts, I kinda need you to communicate back.


----------



## Toppington

I wish you'd stop entertaining the idea of that ever being reality. I really don't think you mean any of it and it doesn't matter even if you do. The way you word things is starting to seriously convince me it could happen and I think that needs to stop. I really think all I can do is ride this out and have a little fun until it all fades and I'm left completely alone again. I really hope I don't fall for this a third time in the future. It's no one's fault but my own, but I still can't stand any of it. All of this false hope hurts worse than any insult you could ever toss my way.


----------



## kanra

You are a stupid *****, just like the rest of your friends.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Did you look in the mirror before you left this morning, or did you mean to wear your pants that high on your waist? :?


----------



## heyJude

I hope you don't flake out on me like the others did.


----------



## Larkspur

Marry me.


----------



## falling down

Toppington said:


> I wish you'd stop entertaining the idea of that ever being reality. I really don't think you mean any of it and it doesn't matter even if you do. The way you word things is starting to seriously convince me it could happen and I think that needs to stop. I really think all I can do is ride this out and have a little fun until it all fades and I'm left completely alone again. I really hope I don't fall for this a third time in the future. It's no one's fault but my own, but I still can't stand any of it. All of this false hope hurts worse than any insult you could ever toss my way.


Happy birthday.



Larkspur said:


> Marry me.


Offer accepted.


----------



## LisaLee

*You're not fooling anybody!*

To the family "Gossip": I know you are only calling, because you don't have anything better to do. You could care less about what's going on in my life." That's why I don't share my hopes and dreams with you.


----------



## Aphexfan

Please stop drunk texting/calling me...its incredibly annoying -____-


----------



## mezzoforte

I'll stay away, since I just make you feel worse. I really am sorry.


----------



## Shizuma

I hope you don't forget me.


----------



## McShakesalot

I hate myself cause I'm not good enough for you.


----------



## UgShy

Go **** yourself. Who do you think you are anyways?


----------



## Innamorata

Less than three


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I really didn't want for this to happen. I didn't intentionally mean to offend, disrespect or upset you.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I wish we were more intimate about certain things; I feel I could learn something from your experience, but I don't like prying and poking. Hopefully some day it will be less awkward between us. I don't feel like I belong . . . anywhere. Maybe I want something that doesn't exist and I should just concentrate on my plans for world domination.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I feel like an idiot for even thinking this. 
You have no idea how great you are. You don't even have to try. 
That wouldn't mean anything coming from me and it shouldn't. I'm barely even a blip on your radar as somebody you sort of know, never mind being anything more. I wish I was more and I feel like a fool for wanting that. You would laugh me off in an instant, in a nice way, because you are a nice person. Sometimes Id rather you were less good to me so I wouldn't feel so ...er... attached.


----------



## xTKsaucex

:::: aww god, I still read these as if they're directed to the person above and it never gets old::::


----------



## xTKsaucex

falling down said:


> The viagra's fault?


aww dude, I'd give you a high five in real life.


----------



## melissa75

Pay attention! Surely you're not that oblivious/unaware of your surroundings?! Please just give me some fing space!


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_talk with meeee!_


----------



## Toppington

I wish I could know for sure. I doubt I ever will. Just like before. :/ Maybe it's something about me that makes things like this happen. I really need to truly convince myself that other people won't solve all of my problems, but even here I end up being stared down by everything I don't have or have yet to experience and that really hurts. Especially when everyone's always talking about how great those things are and some of them are even my age... I don't think you can even begin to grasp the idea of true loneliness like I can and that's good for you. I just hope I find someone who actually understand me one day soon. And hopefully it'll be a lot more realistic.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I rather wash dishes and wipe tables than serve customers. You're doing me no favours by snatching the broom, dirty dishes, etc. whatever from me and telling me to go back on till.


----------



## falling down

xTKsaucex said:


> aww dude, I'd give you a high five in real life.


:lol wow late.


----------



## MrGilligan

"I hate you grandma. Don't ever talk to me again. If you see me at the store, you better ****ing pretend you didn't, because I do not want to talk to you. I've been dreading the day when I see you and you walk up to me and try to talk to me, so please don't do it. You're a selfish conniving *****. You were mean to me, and meaner to my mom and sister, so **** you. I hate you. Don't pretend like we're a happy family when you won't even help us out with simple ****ing things. And stop being such an attention *****, you *****. And delete your facebook account, you ****ing idiot. Or set it on private... you know we can see every stupid ****ing page you 'like.' God you suck."


----------



## False Protagonist

What's the point of having a couch if we're not allowed to sit on it? That's freakin' stupid.


----------



## JGreenwood

I miss you.


----------



## heyJude

I kind of miss being around you. Would you like to hang out again sometime?


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

I really, really wish I could be a bigger part of your life, but I know, I can't. I wish I could stop feeling that way, and trying so hard, but... Yeah. I barely know you, don't really know much more than your first name, but I can't stop thinking about you, and it stings like salt on a wound that those feelings are all so one-sided, regardless of how sweet you are towards me.


----------



## falling down

heyJude said:


> I kind of miss being around you. Would you like to hang out again sometime?


Sure, you pick the dvd, I'll bring the popcorn.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Craig788

i think i love you


----------



## heyJude

falling down said:


> Sure, you pick the dvd, I'll bring the popcorn.


lol, it's a date then!


----------



## leave me alone

Do you really mean that?


----------



## NomadChild

I don't think we should be friends anymore.


----------



## baseballdude

Please know that I would drive 548 miles just to see you, even if it is only for 5 minutes.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I miss you 
I still want to meet you one day


----------



## missalyssa

You're depressed and you complain about being fat but you refuse to come to the gym with me or workout or eat healthily. And you HAVE to stop complaining about everything or nobody is going to want to hangout with you. You feel so unlucky in love but you're doing it to yourself - you have to make the change. I can't do it for you.


----------



## falling down

heyJude said:


> lol, it's a date then!


A date? How did this happen? *melts* :lol


----------



## Insanityonthego

Afraid my *** I just tell it straight to people.


----------



## SuperSky

I wish you'd be just a bit less lazy.


----------



## worldcitizen

You're all a stupid little bunch of ignorant idiots!!! Don't any of you understand what the f*** I've been trying to say all along!! A******s! 

Grrrrrr


----------



## Corvus Cowl

Seriously! What the hell is your deal!? You were being a ***** and you will not even apologize!? All we asked you to do was clean the dishes, and you ****ing flip out because you have a stupid sleep schedule!? Why didn't you just clean them before going to bed!? Arrgggggghh!!!!!!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

1. I wish you would stop drinking so much. You have a beautiful mind, and it's sad to watch you destroy it. I wish you were free of your worries, and could find the joy in every day without the "aid" of alcohol.

2. I can't thank you enough for all the support and encouragement you've given me. You've completely changed my outlook on life, and given me much-needed confidence. Thank you for having such faith in me. I hope I never let you down.

3. I am so glad to have met you. You're the kindest, most interesting person I've ever met, and I truly enjoy talking with you. Thank you for being so kind to me, even though I struggle communicating with you. I really hope we can be friends!

(I REALLY want to be able to say all these things (2 and 3 in particular). These are perfectly nice things to say. Why can't I bring myself to do it?  )


----------



## Witan

Silentious said:


> I still want to meet you one day


^This


----------



## Orchestrated

There's only so many times we can talk to you. Really you're going to regret this when you get older, regret it all. If only you'd stop making a mess of everything, you wouldn't have to wonder why you aren't happy. Boredom isn't an excuse. Just stop. Now. 

I'm not a dress up doll. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Luka92

Stop whining already, you're in a much better situation than I am.


----------



## Ckg2011

Hi.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Noll

I know you're ignoring me now, but know that I'm always on your side and I'm always here for you, I still love you as much as I've always done... 

Unrequited love, it hurts so freaking much. It's the only love I've ever felt.

Some days I just feel like dying, or sleeping forever.


----------



## heyJude

I hope it goes well!


----------



## cafune

Ahhh. Stop texting me so much. :/

I know I said I'd miss you but no, I don't want to room together next year. It won't be a new beginning if I'm surrounded by people from high school. And... you're so negative and toxic and overly critical of my actions. It's hard to be friends with someone that doesn't hesitate to drag me down. I do that to myself enough as it is and I don't need a supposed "friend" doing that too. It's not something I want to (or even can) deal with anymore. I don't understand why you insist on being like this and I don't even remember how I got roped into this friendship. I like you but not enough to do this to myself. Sorry.


----------



## kanra

You guys are stupid, weak, needy, and you need to bring others down to keep yourselves up. You are ugly, cruel, dumbass *****es-- you know what, it's not even worth it. I don't care anymore, lol.

(This isn't aimed at anybody on SAS. Just in case)


----------



## Still Waters

I understand it now - It's easy to get loads of adoration and be the rockstar when you're surrounding yourself with moody,"fragile" little emos - You can't/won't man up when it's someone with huge life destroying issues - all your compassion and feigned kindness just goes up in smoke. I FINALLY tell you my problems after YOU specifically told me you wanted to hear them and I receive a generic,soul-less pat on the head so you can rush back to your adoring fans. Is ALL of life just a stage for your performances?? Ultimately the mistake is mine,I thought too highly of you - your "kindness" is just a method of getting attention for yourself.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Luka92 said:


> Stop whining already, you're in a much better situation than I am.


Story of my life


----------



## AussiePea

Yes, congratulations on having two men in your bed and not having sex, I am glad you are so proud of yourself for this achievement. Some nerve saying that to someone you know has never been past 2nd base! *****.


----------



## Neutrino

Grow the **** up -_-


----------



## minimized

I don't care.

What difference does it make?

None!


----------



## Bianca12

Shut the **** up!


----------



## falling down

Bianca12 said:


> Shut the **** up!


ok...:cry


----------



## Neo1234

"I like you only as a friend"


----------



## Bianca12

falling down said:


> ok...:cry


 Awww don't cry. This was meant for my housemate.


----------



## falling down

Bianca12 said:


> Awww don't cry. This was meant for my housemate.


Gotcha! :lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

All you do is start ****. You're annoying and nobody likes you. You overact to every little thing statement someone makes. Pull the stick out of your ***.


----------



## Loveless

Man if you weren't a preppy b**** I would have gotten you a long time ago. trust me, I'm getter then that little a**hole. Hell, I might just take you anyway. Why? Cause Im me .


----------



## unbreakable damages

Go to hell. I hate you. You put me through over a year of drama and pointless bull, which could have easily been avoided if you would have just manned up for your mistakes. You think you're this perfect man that all the ladies want. When really all anyone who knows you wants to do is punch you square in the face.


----------



## Bianca12

falling down said:


> Gotcha! :lol


 lol :clap


----------



## falling down

Bianca12 said:


> lol :clap


I love your avatar btw. wtf :lol


----------



## UgShy

You're stressing me out...


----------



## 0589471

_I wish you'd stop treating me like a little child. Don't walk away when I am talking to you, you always talk about respect, but you never seem to show it to anyone. _


----------



## StrangetoBehold

_I can't stop thinking about you. This isn't normal.
_


----------



## Loveless

Yeah now I see you. I am happy I didn't give my heart to you. You are worthless and pathetic. First off you take me seriosuly. That's ano-no. then you go and act fake. That's a double no-no. I thought you would be cool, but you ain't You are kind of a ***** to tell the truth. It's alright though. I can deal with those. Let me tell you something. You make it so obvious you don't like me. So so obvious. I don't even like you that way yet you have to be a ***** and act like I'm this "bad guy". Dear god woman. I really am sick of it. It's people like you who piss me off. I am tired of you pretending to be friendly. You may be pretty, but I can see why you don't have love. You are so unstable and act so strange you don't know what the word ****ing means.


----------



## CoastalSprite

The reason why you have a failed marriage isn't because it's all dad's fault like you want me to believe.


----------



## YahYouBetcha

I'm still in love with you. I wish you'd give me a second chance, i'll make it up to you and prove that i can be an amazing girlfriend and that we are perfect for each other. i've come a long way since last year, i want you to see that. Just give me that chance, please.


----------



## MindOverMood

That isn't even you in that picture..:no


----------



## applesauce5482

Even though I don't really show it, you make me happy.


----------



## steeleg

whyd u pick that girl over your bestfriend since u were 5


----------



## Loveless

I am sorry I was so stupid. I came on too strong and acted like an idiot. I assumed because you were pretty and shy i would have a chance. Every time I saw someone talk to you I would get mad or supicious. i made a fool out of myself in part becasue I liked you. In the end, the problems are my fault. I am so sorry. I am young and maybe I do want love. I just know I am not worthy of you and that I am too different for you to like. We could never understand each other. It was all my dream that was dumb and selfish anyway. I am sorry ...... I let my emotional perversion get in the way of undertsanding you as a person an reality as a whole.


----------



## squidd

I'm not angry anymore about what happened between us. But I can't tell you because I don't trust myself around you


----------



## JGreenwood

I want you to put a spiderweb on my ear...


----------



## Ventura

I want to talk to youuuu


----------



## NatureFellow

nom nom nom
time for da noms


----------



## NatureFellow

InfiniteBlaze said:


> All you do is start ****. You're annoying and nobody likes you. You overact to every little thing statement someone makes. Pull the stick out of your ***.


whoops


----------



## Catnap

"..."


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's a wise decision. You are right and I knew it too. I'll carry with me the thought that I'll see you on the other side. Always.


----------



## SuperSky

What sort of person calls someone 4 times in a row when they didn't answer the first time, over a non-emergency? This is what I get for being afraid to reply to your text in case you called me. ****ing escalation. I have now taken my sim card out of my phone, so I won't get your calls. Are you happy? Really? Four times?


----------



## leave me alone

No, you can't force me into things like that. You should know that it will never work with me.


----------



## BK201

"I really, really like you".


----------



## JGreenwood

It sucks that you're married...


----------



## heyJude

You're scaring me and making me happy at the same time. lol


----------



## kanra

Hm. Now that you realize I'm not as stupid as you thought you say that I "seem/look like a retard". What's that supposed to mean? That to not look like a retard I have to dress like superficial *****s like you?
Seeming different than most of your people automatically makes you a retard? Having blonde hair makes you a retard (believe it or not I've gotten that a lot actually)? Social awkwardness along with intelligence is mental retardation? Please...

(This just proves that so many people hate other people that are different from them. Just that I'm so different makes people dislike me, or at least resent me automatically. Or it's just my weirdness and awkward nerdiness. Those people should go **** themselves. They're not worth my time... Though I seem to be worth theirs *through ridicule*)


----------



## xTKsaucex

Maggie, the art project you have set us for figure drawing can go suck my --------------- for all I care you terrible teacher. Don't lecture students when your own webiste is just a bunch of crud pictures with photoshop filters on them. Have a nice day.


----------



## whatevzers

I wish you could see things from my perspective and realize its not that big of a deal. You think one thing, but its the complete opposite. Quit over-rationalizing and making a mess of things.
You think I'll just sit here and take it? Screw that. You can't control me anymore and it bothers you. I wish I wasn't so much like you. I don't want to be like you. Unfortunately though, I am and it makes me angry to look in the mirror. You make things more difficult than they should be because of your huge ego, your pessimistic views on life, your stubbornness, and your overall immaturity. Things always have to be your way, and you'd sooner put the blame on me than take responsibility. What kind of parent does that?


----------



## heyJude

You're confusing me.


----------



## Neutrino

"Go to hell" is what I'd like to say to say to a friend of mine.


----------



## UgShy

Great time to disappear..


----------



## Toppington

It's cute how you think I just forgot how ****ty of a friend you were to me just because we haven't spoken in a few months. You and the rest of them can bite me. Not interested in tagging along as a verbal punching bag anymore. But hey, I guess you had to keep up appearances when some of the cooler guys you knew came up to you while you were hanging out with some weird quiet kid, right? I may not be much, but I deserve a hell of a lot better than the lot of you. If you show up on my doorstep to annoy me tomorrow like you used to, I'm gonna break something. :blank


----------



## Marakunda

I've got severe social anxiety, I need your help, I can't beat this alone. I love you and I'm sorry I never tell it to you, but right now my life is on stand still, and I'm sick of it. The only conceivable way for me to maybe get through this is for you to help me. 
I'm sorry I'm so asocial, quiet, and awkward, for you I'm probably a BIG disappointment, and I'm sorry for that, just know that if I had the means to be a great guy, I definitely would be, unfortunately I don't. It's like I've been set up for failure since the beginning honestly, the odds stacked against me. But mom, know that I've got a good heart, a great mindset, and all the motivation I need to be truly great. I just need a little push is all... Please help and maybe I won't be such a disappointment anymore.

Love you mom.


----------



## Thefriendlystranger

I know what you did last summer?


----------



## Joe H

I'm not straight so can you please stop asking me which girls i fancy, i need to tell you this because i'm so sick of lying every time someone asks.

I'm sure your thinking wow your a bit strange for not talking to me but you don't know what it feels like to have SA so give me some time.

Stop being so difficult to talk to, there is a reason all your people close to you make fun of you it seems to be the only way to interact with you. (it sound mean but he doesn't take it seriously and brings it on himself)

Glad to speak my mind for once


----------



## Midnight Laces

I like your (Insert something). How are you? Nice weather, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Witan

I would be more than happy to help you, but when you bark orders to me to do this, that, and that, don't listen to what I'm sayin, and then talk sarcastically, you shouldn't be surprised when I clam up and decide to let you handle it yourself.


----------



## TragicDreamz

Your cute

I have social anxiety

I wanted extra mayo


----------



## falling down

Who the f**k do some of you think you are?


----------



## Toppington

You have it so damn easy.


----------



## Evo

You're cute.


----------



## nycdude

You're cute, wanna date? Knowing that she will never date a guy like me.


----------



## Toppington

No ****ing more. I'm done. This is so not worth it. I'm not going to wait to grow apart. You will never take it as hard as me because you have such an easy time getting people to come to you without any damn effort. I'm done. Please, please, please leave me alone. There is no "Getting over me" for you. You just move on to the next guy. It's not hard. I'd do exactly that if I could get anyone to pay attention to me at all. I can't take this anymore. LEAVE ME ALONE. Ugh. It was so much easier to just push the first one away the last time this happened. I'm nothing. Trash. I'm not worth a damn thing, so why are you so damn stubborn about this? Read this tonight, stop talking to me for good this time and keep talking to all the people you talk to because I'm done acting like I'm just fine with it. I'm a selfish ******* and I no longer care.


----------



## Witan

(Am I the only one who reads these and can't help but think that they're directed at me, since they all use the second person?)


----------



## CoastalSprite

You shouldn't have gone to my manager to speak on my behalf. That's the reason I talked to _you_, and not her. If I wanted needed to talk to her, I would have gone to her... And I had planned to soon. Actually, you don't even ****ing know what my situation is- what I asked you the other day was hypothetical. Now I have to sort this out with my manager as well because you wanted to meddle. Eff off.

I feel really sold out. That's the last time I confide in you about anything.


----------



## Boring Loser

To everyone in my life: I don't even know why i feel so overwhelmed by life. I mean, I don't even do that much on most days. I feel like i have nothing to talk about anymore. And yet i don't want to be left alone anymore. I would bother you more and do stuff with you more, but i am afraid to because i don't want you to get sick of me and hate me, or vice versa.


----------



## falling down

Once you know the whole story, you won't like me as much.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

You didn't have to embarrass me like that. You know I'm retarded :/


----------



## TragicDreamz

Witan said:


> (Am I the only one who reads these and can't help but think that they're directed at me, since they all use the second person?)


Its funny because I was thinking the same thing. Paranoia sucks.


----------



## SweetNSour82

Ok your new boyfriend likes drinking your breast milk. I'm not sure why you would want to talk about it on Facebook though. *vomit*


----------



## Bryan108

Why!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Toppington

Just disappear already you manipulative *******.

---

Hey, it's been a while. Do you even remember my first name?

---

Goodnight.


----------



## Loveless

I am not interested in discussing politics bro. You old people need to realize I'll vote for Obama for my own reasons. Don't say I'm not an adult you idiot.


----------



## UgShy

Thanks for the attitude and very sweet exit


----------



## CoastalSprite

My feelings toward you are completely platonic. Please don't get the wrong impression like he did.


----------



## Hadron92

If you are insecure, I promise you, you have nothing to worry about. I wouldn't care about that aspect in you. In others...maybe. But not in you.


----------



## Aphexfan

You mean alot to me :squeeze


----------



## NomadChild

I like when you call me.


----------



## heyJude

I wish you didn't live an hour away. *sigh*


----------



## falling down

I am wondering if you were ever a real person.
Were you the person you portrayed or were you a figment of my imagination?
Can't help but feel like a beautiful dream was ripped out of my mind and taken away from me forever.
I think about you sometimes and wonder "what if....?" and what could have been. 
If only it were meant to be, it would happen. 
I guess it wasn't meant for me.
I hope you are very happy and healthy. 
I hope you have all you've ever wanted.


----------



## RiversEdge

Could it be that people fear you because you look and act creepy?!!! :um


----------



## mezzoforte

You seem to be getting along just fine without me.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

You just can't lose an argument, I wish you'd pipe down a bit and stop thinking you know better than everyone. Guess you have to be an arsehole to get anywhere these days.


----------



## bk

bleargh......... seriously... bleargh all over you


----------



## anonymid

I wish there was a way I could still feel connected to you somehow.


----------



## Ventura

I need your reassurance you like me still


----------



## falling down

Ventura said:


> I need your* reassurance *you like me still


fixed


----------



## Ventura

falling down said:


> fixed


My phone "Auto fixed" the word :con .


----------



## ApathyDivine

You are a creep. Don't talk to me. Don't even look at me


----------



## Bbpuff

Does this mean we're over..

I can't even wrap my head around this. I can't imagine our relationship ending.. We've been through so much. And you ****ing choose to leave me now... I'm just an empty shell without you.. Don't leave me..


----------



## Toppington

The strong, silent type? Could you have been any more cliche when trying to play the hero for me, Kim? Are you ****ing serious? I'm the weakest person you'll ever meet both physically and mentally and I'm sure as hell not silent when I have something truly important to say. I don't care what you say. No one would ever go for or even settle for a loser like me. Just **** off and laugh at me like the rest of them. Not like I could do anything about it if I cared enough to.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Man you could've just told me I could've accepted that. Just give me 3 years and I'll show you what it could be like.


----------



## Invisigirl




----------



## MindOverMood

:no

Someone will call you out soon enough.


----------



## Linlinh

We're getting distant again, aren't we...?


----------



## Cletis

Lilith, this must end ...NOW!


----------



## hobo10

Why are you so afraid of making out with me?


----------



## falling down

People like you are the reason why a lot of us are like this.


----------



## Raulz0r

"Talking to you it's very excruciating, you take forever to return my messages!"


----------



## Still Waters

Leave me alone - Go back to making inappropriate comments to little girls.


----------



## rosecolored

Invisigirl:1059933416 said:


>


This.


----------



## emmanemma

You're the problem.


----------



## Toppington

I don't get angry and walk away because I hate you. I get angry because you pry and pry and one of these days I'm actually going to tell you how much I need some sort of help. I don't want to be weak.

Everyone I've known is so far ahead of me. Whether they've gotten to experience sex, a meaningful relationship, a decent job, fun with their friends or have college all set up. I'll never have any of it. My youth is just wasting away and I can only sit and watch it go. **** this jealousy. **** these feelings. **** this desperation. **** all of you. **** everything. I can't wait to just completely blow up on you all one of these days. I'd rather be drugged up than feel like this all of the time. At least everyone else has been able to experience at least SOMETHING. I have nothing and I've never had anything. I want to stop feeling or I want to die. I don't give a **** about my future anymore. Just make this **** stop because I'm ****ing sick of it.


----------



## cafune

Are you deaf or something? Turn down the volume! Just because you're nocturnal doesn't mean the rest of us are. Holy hell. The floors are shaking. You know what? Two can play this game.


----------



## falling down

When you hit old age, good luck. pfff. :lol


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

you are a dumb, racist bish. you continue to blame white people for your own problems. your activism stems from your ****ty personality and persecution complex. stop ****ing whining that white people are evil. its your black culture that has destroyed your race in america.


----------



## kanra

Stop feeling sorry for yourself! You have a bunch of friends that support you when you're down and you fit in just fine, but somehow you still find things to whine about and claim you're "different". You said you were in my position when you got to this school; now you make fun of me with a group and still believe, and say, you're a nice and kind person? (I mean, what kind of "nice and kind" person goes around bragging about it?) Kind my ***. Obviously not everyone's going to like me, but you don't have to rub it in my face and say **** about me behind my back just to prove it. Do you think I don't have enough people thinking I'm a freak or something? *****.


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, that was me. I'm getting a little pudgy, I know. Eat too many sweets. I don't want to die healthy.


----------



## Bryan108

Why wont you pay attention to me as much as I do to you....


----------



## Neutrino

It hurt my feelings, that that was pretty much the only thing that grabbed and kept your attention. Please never talk like that again, it's immature and makes me feel horrible.


----------



## Und3rground

Just because you've quoted something from your book of fairy tales doesn't mean that it is the truth.


----------



## Bbpuff

You don't care about me anymore, huh.


----------



## heyJude

It's not that I don't like you or want to talk to you. I'm just super awkward when it comes to talking on the phone. I'd rather talk to you in person.


----------



## NatureFellow

In summary, nom nom nommonnmnmnom

thanks for understanding.
best regards,


----------



## diamondheart89

I like your you.

Actually I'm not afraid to say that at all, but hey, this is a good place to post things that need to be said.


----------



## Ventura

I am obsessive, I need to know why you hate me, ok?


----------



## leonardess

not afraid to say this, just don't have the opportunity to say it and don't know if I will:

thanks for leaving the 5 bucks on my desk. Hey, it was a cup of coffee. I don't know why you thought you couldn't let me know what was going on, I would've understood. I wish you'd handled it differently, but I suppose you had your reasons. Good luck with everything.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Don't judge me just because I'm quiet. That's just the why I am, but you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Toppington

I'm waiting for the day that we really fight again. I'm so sick of you verbally attacking me out of boredom. You obviously aren't the level-headed man you like to think you are, so why not? Stay the **** out of my room if all you want to do is hide behind mom whenever I do anything besides listen to you drone on and on about how disappointed you are. I'm probably stronger now than I was as that starved twig anyway, so give me a ****ing chance or I'm probably going to end up breaking things around the house. Absolutely no outlet for my aggression and I have plenty to go around. :blank You're seriously starting to piss me off. If there's one reason I want to move out, it's to be as far away as possible from you. You act so kind and caring when you get your way, but that changes if I dare talk back to you when you're on your passive-aggressive rants. :roll How she ever married a tool like you, I'll never know.


----------



## Neutrino

You're a goddamn ******* jerk face and you can go to hell. **** you and your problems.

RAHHHHHHHXHGDHIYDDHJBDSSGVXDD IM A HORRIBLE PERSON FOR SAYING THAT BUT I AM STILL HURT so I will say what I want.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm not afraid, just keeping my distance.

Don't you be afraid, just open it.


----------



## mezzoforte

Toppington said:


> I'm waiting for the day that we really fight again. I'm so sick of you verbally attacking me out of boredom. You obviously aren't the level-headed man you like to think you are, so why not? Stay the **** out of my room if all you want to do is hide behind mom whenever I do anything besides listen to you drone on and on about how disappointed you are. I'm probably stronger now than I was as that starved twig anyway, so give me a ****ing chance or I'm probably going to end up breaking things around the house. Absolutely no outlet for my aggression and I have plenty to go around. :blank You're seriously starting to piss me off. If there's one reason I want to move out, it's to be as far away as possible from you. You act so kind and caring when you get your way, but that changes if I dare talk back to you when you're on your passive-aggressive rants. :roll How she ever married a tool like you, I'll never know.


Dads suck. :\


----------



## notna

I really really really don't like you.


----------



## Toppington

I think I've finally convinced myself that I really don't care anymore. I don't even truly know you, so I have no reason to. I can't keep losing sleep over things like this when none of it will matter in a year or two. So I won't keep losing sleep. I'll just work on my image while I wait for school to start again, graduate and put myself out there while I'm in college. There's so many people out there, so why did I ever care? How can someone become so obsessed with someone they hardly truly know? I guess I just liked the idea of someone actually showing true interest in me. I've only had that once before and I guess I felt like I never would again. But I will. There's too many people out there. Someone'll come along if I don't give up and remain a shut-in. I just need to focus on having the best future I can and take care of myself until then. 

Sorry for all of the drama. I'm over something I never should have cared about to begin with. I hope you find the person you're looking for soon, because I think I can honestly say I'd be happy for you too now. Life's too short to take it as seriously as I've been taking it.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Hey, you! Yeah, you. I like your face.


----------



## BoBooBoo

Really dude? You CC'd over a dozen people on the email where you ream me out for not doing something my boss doesn't even do? You sir, are an *****le. Do you know how many people also think that of you? At least 6 six of the people who called me because they wanted to tell me you are an idiot and not to worry about it. I don't care that you are my boss's boss's boss, I have no problems with what I emailed you. You have no right to do something like this to someone and I'm not going to pretend what you did was okay.


----------



## Daft

I've done nothing but go out of my way to show you compassion, and you've done nothing but spit on it. The world's not the problem, _you_ are. Good grief.


----------



## Tentative

Just stop, ok? It's really irritating. Simpleton.


----------



## falling down

I think you got bored with me. It's okay.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I think you tolerate me. I don't want to be tolerated by you.


----------



## Estival

Did you replace me?


----------



## artynerd

what can i do to get it back?


----------



## MindOverMood

I'd rather be slowly beheaded.


----------



## bk

I have started planning my social life around yours, girl I hardly know. You don't know it yet, but I intend to marry you. Either that or attempt to have a couple of awkward conversations with you. Either is fine.


----------



## laura024

You're still the only one I want but **** things didn't work.


----------



## cafune

I'm sorry that you're hurting and that there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Elad

I hide behind sarcasm because telling you to go **** yourself is considered rude in most social situations.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Whatever you want....... whatever you need.......my heart belongs to u!!


----------



## Freiheit

I couldn't care less about what "god" thinks, even if it does exist. I'm already in hell as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Rasputin_1

I'm sorry for everything. I still miss you. You are a great person and you deserve to be happy. I understand it wont work now but I will always love you.


----------



## whatevzers

Don't kid yourself. We both know I'd **** your *** up. I'll just let you think what you want if it helps you sleep at night. That shirt that you always wear makes you look like a douche.


----------



## Cashew

Person 1: I'm so excruciatingly bored of listening to you talk about pot. It makes me want to punch you when you pressure me to try a different strain of weed, since I don't like to get high.

Person 2: Please stop being so condescending. It's like you forget that I can't leave the house. I know you think it's easy, but it's not ****ing easy. It makes me want to die.

Person 3: Stop trying to cycle through your ex girlfriends. If you wanted to meet girls, you shouldn't have become a trucker. I know you're not interested in me, and I'm not interested in you, so stop saying that **** to me.

I don't enjoy talking to any of you.... Not sure why I feel like I can't cut off contact. :/


----------



## Neutrino

I really dislike you. The things you say are WAY too sexual and you've hurt I don't even know how many nice people. **** you.


----------



## The Professor

Estival said:


> Did you replace me?


NO, he didn't. get back on the horse!


----------



## bottleofblues

I despise your nazi rascist views the only reason you have those views is because you have such dismally low self esteem.

...and to another person:

I can't stand being around you you act like we're friends but what friend talks so much that you can't even get a word in, your crazy and i don't want to hang out with you ever again.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, that is my cutlery you're "mistakenly" using and putting in your locked drawer. Next time, they will end up in your eye. :yes


----------



## minimized

You always complain about selfish people taking time that you need out of your own life... no wonder I'm such a *****, no one taught me it was ok to stand up for myself.


----------



## heyJude

Are you high right now? You're creeping me out. Good night.


----------



## Velorrei

If you asked me how many times you've crossed my mind, I would say once. You never really left it.


----------



## mrmarc

Whether you see this or not, i dunno. But im startin to get past caring if you do.
I did try to tell you before, i really did. When we were sitting on that field like...place by all the restaurants, we had frappes or milk shakes or whatever they were. The sun was in our eyes and everything i did try to tell you then.
I didnt wanna leave it till the end of the day:/
I got scared, cos of what you said. And after that i didnt plan on seeing you again, and that feeling sucked.
But when you said that later on, i couldnt not tell you.
I know it upset you, and you should of said until leaving it till recently to pretty much explode at me. I dont know whats going on in your life, but i just want you to be ok.
Even if you were a dick:/
Just feels weird its like it never happened now, or i never knew you.

...
Essay much lol.


----------



## nonesovile

Ever since I met you you've been on my mind constantly, if only you knew how I really felt. You're the first person i've ever genuinely liked, but I feel so inadequate when talking to you I can't tell you. 

Pfftttt


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_you are dumb dumb dumbbbb :mum wow, you are saying that you don't care, but for real you care! wtf.... 'it's my opinion' glkfjhljljhl j go **** yourself _:duel:bash


----------



## mezzoforte

You're annoying, lol.
I also hate the way you type. It's obnoxious.


----------



## Toppington

If you hadn't let that kid back into your life, I doubt I would have blown my second chance. I'd probably still be talking to you to this day. Maybe it would have actually led to something by now, but no. When I came back, he did too and I wasn't about to have that. Seriously... What the **** did you see in him? I'm still angry as hell over it, but I'm secretly wishing for you to call me again out the blue like you did before. Especially if he's gone again. I can't get enough of this drama and suffering. So call me if you even remember me, because I think I'd rather feel that way again than be bored out of my mind. Having a definite enemy is actually a lot easier than anything else anyway.


----------



## kanra

mezzoforte said:


> You're annoying, lol.
> I also hate the way you type. It's obnoxious.


o.o... sorry about that...
Gosh, I suck both online and irl.


----------



## cafune

Wow. You're such a douchebag. Fix your personality. You don't have a brain-to-mouth filter... Probably don't even know what that is. Honestly. Wtf dude.

So much for maintaining pretenses. :roll


----------



## lad

I wouldn't mind a reply any time soon..


----------



## mezzoforte

kanra said:


> o.o... sorry about that...
> Gosh, I suck both online and irl.


Not you, baby. :heart


----------



## kanra

mezzoforte said:


> Not you, baby. :heart


Ok, that's good to know. :um Hopefully. (sorry, I'm kind of paranoid right now... :hide)


----------



## foe

We should go out on a date or hang out, or something like that...


----------



## cafune

No. No. No. _No_. I'm not going out tomorrow to develop the photos. No. Just argh. I want to crash at home. It's been fun actually having a life but no. I like staying at home. I like this. I can't take people in such high doses. I need to recharge and just be _alone_. I told you I was introverted. I told you that. I've gone out too much the past week and the rest of this week's all planned out so all I have for myself is tomorrow. You _can't _take that away from me. NO. Besides, they're not even that close to me. I don't even care. And I came today, didn't I? And I can't even afford bus tickets anymore. I'm not wasting two just to go back and forth from there. No way. Just leave me be. Go bug someone else. It's not fair.


----------



## RiversEdge

Every day I think about not talking to you again.
I like you as a person and a friend. - but nothing
more. You play it safe but really play with fire.
I don't know what to do. What do I do???


----------



## CoastalSprite

Could you give me a prescription for antidepressants, or some sort of (legal) drug to temporarily lift my mood for about eight hours?


----------



## kanra

Ventura said:


> I find it funny you can't say why you don't like me to my face :no


Story of my life...

-
So you hate me too. That's understandable. I'm an easily hateable person, especially by people with excessive pride, many friends, and high social status. I appreciate the fact that you at least try to respect me. I know I'm a burden to you, but I've got nowhere else to go except to be on my own, and I don't want to risk that. Just try to understand what I'm going through.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

For ****s sake, stop it! I don't think your funny and I never will!


----------



## kismetie

I _really really really_ wish we were still friends and that you felt the same way about me as I do for you. Please be safe.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

:/ "Um hi, here is my number, for... well you know... if you wanna get together some time" "Yes I am finally asking you out!"


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

you're a ****.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If you died tomorrow, I would celebrate.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This thread should be titled; 'Post something you want to tell somebody but won't tell them for now at least. Instead, they'll more than likely read it anyway thus defeating it's original intended purpose'. That would be an epic title for a thread.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You have had a profound influence even on my taste buds. Remarkably I now delight in the taste/ texture of those round, layered and excessively flavoured smelly things which repeat on you known as onions.

I miss the cats. I just miss you.


----------



## Kingpin

We obviously had a bad start, why don't we sit down for a minute and talk.


----------



## idioteque

you seem like a pretty cool cat- im assuming you listen to joy division. we should jam.


----------



## idioteque

**** that was for railroad. king you are awesome too. radiohead kicks ***


----------



## Nick1993

Janniffy said:


> I would love to be able to tell my mum about my sa and other stuff....but I never see that happening!


I finally built up the courage to do that just before I moved out last year. Before that only myself and the school nurse knew really. I think it kinda helped.. She said that she somehow knew all along. apparently when I was born I wouldn't unclench my fists or something like that.. And she's known Ive been a shy kid all my life. She was really cool about it when I told her too. Trust me. It gets a whole load off your chest


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

idioteque said:


> you seem like a pretty cool cat- im assuming you listen to joy division. we should jam.


Would do. I'm supposed to be a metalhead trying to create metal music but I just love rock and alternative so much. I wouldn't mind covering some Joy Division stuff on my bass. I liked them a lot more with Ian Curtis and couldn't really enjoy New Order as much. It didn't lift me up the same way Joy Division's songs did. Cheers mate.


----------



## SweetNSour82

No, you're just being judgmental.


----------



## jdilla

I wish I told you that I had an amazing amount of feelings for you. That It hurt for a long time knowing that you deleted me not only online which is were I had the most courage to talk to you, but in real life. I wish I was you're age, & maybe..just maybe I might've had the balls to tell you I liked you, but I was older, I didn't know what you're type was, and I felt like I was not it. You were funny, cute and just seeing you made my day special. I didn't wanna fall for you, but I did, & that was the worst mistake of my life. I replay the conversation that wed have if we ever saw each other again but in reality I know we never will.


----------



## Durzo

^^ haha


----------



## xTKsaucex

wow, haven't seen you in AGES, hows it going


----------



## noyadefleur

Merely as a reflection, because frankly, you are not a part of my life anymore, nor do I wish you to be:

I wonder why it was you told me the things you did if you didn't mean them. You knew going in what it would be like, as I warned you many times. It's hard to tell what went wrong, whether you were too insecure or it was me. I find it utterly hilarious that you wanted to remain friends, yet you don't say a single word to me these days. It's odd to me that I used to be one of the only things that made you happy, or so you said, and I wasn't quite so invested, yet you were the one that walked away and I was left broken up. If anything, I've matured greatly after the fact, as I realized I don't need a relationship to be happy, especially not one of that nature, that was more distressing than anything else. I hope you're contented now, I don't believe we were meant for each other anyway, I just wish I had known that from the start. What a gargantuan waste of time and energy.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

You know, you always say that you're lonely, but you have so many friends who are constantly hanging out with you. Have you ever thought about people who don't have any friends (People who may be trying to hang out with you?)? There are people reaching out to you, but you are too busy wallowing in your sorrow to see them.

I am tired of being treated like chopped liver by you, and I've just lost a lot of respect for you. Still, I wish you well, and I hope you can open your eyes and appreciate what you have. You'll be a lot happier.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I know that you're in pain and I wish I could be there with you to ease some of that pain. All I really wanna say is that I've felt your pain all along, online....strangely enough. A human being like you should not go to waste. I care <3 I hope you find happiness and overcome depression.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just don't know anymore. One moment yes, the next no


----------



## MiMiK

why cant i connect with anyone...ANYONE. i can be in a room filled with family members/friends, while they are interconnected and synchronized... i feel like i'am running in a different frequency. 

feeling pretty ****ty today :sigh


----------



## McdonaldMiller

**** you all! ...not you SASers but everyone else. lol.


----------



## Nefury




----------



## xTKsaucex

Nefury said:


>


lol, love Peep show :b


----------



## CoastalSprite

I hate working with you. You're such a grump.
-

I am envious of the woman who gets you one day. I'll be happy for you, because you being happy is a good enough reason for me not to be too upset, but ugh.. if only I could be so lucky one day.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## MsDaisy

If I had a wish, I would wish to meet you someday.


----------



## kaykay609

I finally have my answer, yet I do not feel relieved in any way.
Now what will I do?


----------



## Loveless

You are a ho. Thank you for not responding to me drama queen *****.


----------



## Rasputin_1

Im sorry I wasnt the person I am capable of being while you were here. I am going to do everything I can to be that person now.


----------



## kanra

Do you think I don't realise what you've been doing? It's painfully obvious since even though there is room at the lunch table you decide to sit apart from the rest of us to gossip. Hmm, why can't you gossip with everyone else at the table? Oh yeah! Maybe it's because you guys are gossiping about someone sitting at our table! I wonder who it is! :roll
Gah, I really would have to be retarded not to notice that, so maybe you did it cleverly so that I would realize that you hate me? No, you're not smart enough to do that, let alone realize I'm not really mentally handicapped. Besides, what would I do if I did realize that you hated me? I'd keep hanging around the small fraction of your friends that don't really hate me and I'd try avoiding you. And until all those friends hate me, I'm sticking around, *****.


----------



## NightScholar

Go **** yourself, cheers


----------



## falling down

Why do you all hate me? Why is this life ****ting all over me?


----------



## aloirt

I know that I told you that I don't have any feelings for you and that I don't love you in that sort of way, but deep down I still do. I think about you every time I'm about to fall asleep. I admit it, I love you and I can't control my feelings.

It sucks that I feel this way because I still want to be your friend but I don't want to weird you out.


----------



## Perfectionist

You smell so delicious I find excuses to walk by you multiple times a day.

I know that is creepy but you JUST SMELL SO GOOD.


----------



## Toppington

You're such a ****ing ****. Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting how you abuse what's supposed to be a safe place. You're just so ****ing innocent, but no. You try to act like you aren't confident or that no one's interested in you, but you clearly are and every girl is all over you because you lucked out at birth. And you just keep pulling them in with your completely false sob stories when looks aren't enough. You manipulative ****. Why? Why do people like you get away with this **** just because you're lucky enough to effortlessly look good? Is there no right or wrong? If there's any reason I want to leave, it's you. You abuse people with a low sense of self-worth. I can't sleep knowing all of this is just the way things are now.


----------



## mezzoforte

Toppington said:


> You're such a ****ing ****. Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting how you abuse what's supposed to be a safe place. You're just so ****ing innocent, but no. You try to act like you aren't confident or that no one's interested in you, but you clearly are and every girl is all over you because you lucked out at birth. And you just keep pulling them in with your completely false sob stories when looks aren't enough. You manipulative ****. Why? Why do people like you get away with this **** just because you're lucky enough to effortlessly look good? Is there no right or wrong? If there's any reason I want to leave, it's you. You abuse people with a low sense of self-worth. I can't sleep knowing all of this is just the way things are now.


The world's always been this way. I've become desensitized to it.


----------



## RockIt

I don't really get that, but it's alright. Not my fault overall though and I have been extremely busy. Sorry.


----------



## Voyager

Start respecting your family and our parents home you ****ing lazy arrogant bum.


----------



## Gusthebus

to my older brother... I love you...

I've never said those words to my brother ever...


----------



## lad

I really really don't feel like doing that this weekend.


----------



## nonesovile

You little ****ing *****, how ****ing dare you look at me like that. Yeah I hit off you as I was walking past, but you shouldn't be sitting on the stairs in the first place. You ****ing ****.


----------



## heyJude

I like you and enjoy your company, but I don't think I'm ready to take things so serious this fast...


----------



## Charcoal

I really do talk!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

You pretentious douchebag, you act like your opinion is the best one, that if no one does what you do, that they're doing it wrong, that if no one agrees with you, they're a bunch of brainless idiots. You just think you're sooooooooo superior with your verbose and grandiloquent little speeches.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Toppington said:


> You're such a ****ing ****. Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting how you abuse what's supposed to be a safe place. You're just so ****ing innocent, but no. You try to act like you aren't confident or that no one's interested in you, but you clearly are and every girl is all over you because you lucked out at birth. And you just keep pulling them in with your completely false sob stories when looks aren't enough. You manipulative ****. Why? Why do people like you get away with this **** just because you're lucky enough to effortlessly look good? Is there no right or wrong? If there's any reason I want to leave, it's you. You abuse people with a low sense of self-worth. I can't sleep knowing all of this is just the way things are now.


Ouch. This sounds like it's directed at someone on here.


----------



## kanra

Ugh, if you're just going to decide to talk to me and then ignore me afterwards then why bother talking? Or is it just me, since I go about my business and never initiate any conversation? I dunno. I'm still not sure what I think about you.


----------



## Bryan108

Can I HAVE SOME SPACE AND PRIVACY PLZ??????????!!!!!


----------



## kanra

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Ouch. This sounds like it's directed at someone on here.


Yeah, and it's pretty venomous too... o.o;


----------



## MindOverMood

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You pretentious douchebag, you act like your opinion is the best one, that if no one does what you do, that they're doing it wrong, that if no one agrees with you, they're a bunch of brainless idiots. You just think you're sooooooooo superior with your verbose and grandiloquent little speeches.


There are a couple of those guys on here. They tend to hover around the Society & Culture sub-forum.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

MindOverMood said:


> There are a couple of those guys on here. They tend to hover around the Society & Culture sub-forum.


Actually I was talking about someone on here, but he only stays on one part of the forum, and it's not the Society & Culture part, he hangs out in a sub-forum of the Discussion forum.


----------



## leonardess

you can just keep on wondering. you can try and fill in the gaps yourself, make up any old sh*t you want - I don't mind. What that shows is that you *know* you acted like an ***. 

Who's this:

*boing* *boing* *boing*

why, it's you - jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Toppington

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Ouch. This sounds like it's directed at someone on here.


It is.



kanra said:


> Yeah, and it's pretty venomous too... o.o;


And with good reason.


----------



## ApathyDivine

What the **** are you staring at?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

hi i've only known you for a couple days and you live in california but yeah you are awesome and i admire you


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm lucky that you're my friend. 

Also, I'm unlucky that you're my friend.


----------



## CoastalSprite

When there's a customer ready to order, go help them. If what you're doing isn't pressing, customer first. Yeesh drives me nuts when you promise me that you'll watch the counter while I clean the dining area, and then I end up having to run back and forth because you've disappeared off somewhere :mum


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

i love you.


----------



## JGreenwood

Answer me please.


----------



## JGreens

I'll go with:

1. I really want to meet your sister. The one that's gay & invites friends over for "sleepovers"
2. Stop being a tease with Kirsty, and get a room - I'll even let you borrow mine for the night. .
3. ^Invite me, for support
4. That blonde/black mix doesn't work. Stick to the brunette.
5. Stop flirting with me if you want that git. That means stop flashing bags from Ann bloody Summers in my face. 

Just for starters...


----------



## lad

Sorry for being a ****ty friend over this whole thing, it's out of character for me to change my mind so late. Thanks for understanding though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes I love you, sometimes I hate you


----------



## Ventura

I'm not interesting, **** off.


----------



## Maninthebox84

LOOK at me. NOTICE me. come TALK TO ME.


----------



## AussiePea

I wish to plow you.


----------



## Furious Ming

All you care about is money you greedy piece of ****.


----------



## mezzoforte

Ospi said:


> I wish to plow you.


Oh my.


----------



## leonardess

Ventura said:


> I'm not interesting, **** off.


yes, you are, but if you insist.....


----------



## leonardess

Ospi said:


> I wish to plow you.


*eyebrow raise and coffee spit up*


----------



## AussiePea

teeheeheeheehee


----------



## Bryan108

Why don't you wanna talk to me??


----------



## Evo

Hi.


----------



## lkkxm

Ospi said:


> I wish to plow you.


Dude, you just cheered me up. A lot.


----------



## AfarOff

I give up.


----------



## kanra

You are so wrong on so many levels! Quit acting so high and mighty just because you think you've suffered sooo much more than everyone else! It's not a competition! It's like saying "I suffer from internal bleeding and I'm going to die in 2 days!" "Well, _I_ have terminal cancer!" Suffering is not something to brag about!
You have things that so many people don't have! You have a bunch of supportive friends, you've kissed and dated a guy, your family is rich, you go to one of the best private schools in the country, and then you say you hate your dad because he won't buy you the latest iphone or macbook and that you hate your mom because she makes you come home from parties before midnight! :roll And I don't know what else you've been through, but that one time that we talked you only said that your problems were mainly due to people saying **** about you. Then when I tried explaining my problems you just disregarded and ignored everything I said!

And don't belittle my problems just because I'm strange, weird or pathetic! If I'm weird and pathetic it doesn't make me any less human and it doesn't make my suffering less! You are a spoiled, rude, and disrespectful brat!! I don't brag about my problems, my unimaginably painful suffering, and what a "nice and kind" person I am! I'm humble about it, not proud of it! That's the way it should be!! >.<#
I hate people like you!
And I don't care if I'm biased and if I'm belittling your problems! This is just outrageous!!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

I just want to plow you. (for real)


----------



## spammer1234141

To girls that I've had crushes on:

Why do you smell so good?


----------



## Velorrei

You don't know how attractive you are to me. These days, you're the only person that I can derive mentally sensual stimulation from solely imagination.

I still go through some of our old raunchy message logs whenever I'm engaging in self-indulgent acts that involve my door being locked. 

Also, I like to imagine looking into your blue/green eyes and running my fingers through your red hair while you ravage me on top of various surfaces and against different places.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm just not sure if talking to you will result in my being criticized and chewed up or if you will truly provide a good shoulder to cry on, sometimes I feel it's the former rather than latter, and that's not good. I wish I could tell you this, but... you really might not acknowledge it.


----------



## YahYouBetcha

Ospi said:


> I wish to plow you.


LOL i love this


----------



## YahYouBetcha

person #1: you had your chance. when you come back, it's gonna be too late and i'll already have moved on.

person #2: i kind of wish we could be together. its obvious that we like each other, but i think the thought of it makes us both uncomfortable. i think the next time i see you, things are going to be different since both of us will be alone together with no one to worry about. i am going to **** your brains out at some point, it's just a question of where and when.


----------



## Stilla

Why do I never believe you when you say something nice to me.


----------



## AfarOff

I burned oil on your good pot


----------



## penguin runner

Stilla said:


> Why do I never believe you when you say something nice to me.


You should. :hug


----------



## Daft

No. No, no, no. I'm not playing this game. You started it, now you're not coming back and I'm not gonna chase you down - lie in the bed you made.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

I wish I was normal enough to meet you


----------



## Cashew

Hey! I really like your posts and stuff. We should be friends!

:um Nope can't do it


----------



## odd_one_out

I want to express love to you tonight but am feeling a block and am coming across unintentionally cold.


----------



## Perkins

Are we done?


----------



## mrmarc

After saying to you what i needed too, i felt alot better.
But after watching something and seeing them together, i know its fictional. But it made me think of you, and it made me miss you all over again.
Noticed you looked at my profile too, if you wanna talk let me know yeah?:/


----------



## painfullyshy2013

I have social anxiety disorder!!! I'm scared to tell anyone because I don't want others to judge me. No one knows not even my family.


----------



## SweetNSour82

I wish you would just drop off the planet somehow. Just disappear. In other words **** off. I wish she left you. Your face makes me want to vomit. *feels better*


----------



## Toppington

Can I at least be allowed to hate you? You've _gotta_ be smiling at the way that turned out. I lose again. What a big ****ing surprise. I'm not even allowed to feel jealousy anymore without being majorly guilt tripped. You know I'm in the wrong. I know it! I even admitted it and called myself a coward when we talked. It wasn't ****ing sarcasm. My self-esteem really is nonexistent. Do I have to love you along with everyone else? This is so ****ing ridiculous. I'm just bitter and jealous. Can you just let me have that? The world is absolutely against me here. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm glad there's so much trust between us. I still stick up for you around the 'rents, even if I'm not your biggest fan. At the end of the day I think we'll always end up on each other's sides. It's doubtful they can relate to you the way I can.


----------



## CoastalSprite

If you lived in the Lower Mainland I'd be texting you all the time.


----------



## NyanChalant

I really miss you. I really miss your funny faces. I've always thought of you as my best friend. *tears up* I hope I can see you again.


----------



## intheshadows

Why don't you care about your employees for once intead of those fat bonuses you pricks always get?


----------



## Bryan108

Is it too much to ask for at least a "thanks" in reply??!!


----------



## River In The Mountain

You're really confusing sometimes.


----------



## MindOverMood

If I would have known that, I wouldn't have messaged you:?


----------



## Queen of Spades

I wish you'd write to me and tell me how you are. Even though you don't deserve any attention from my side, I'd still like to hear from you. Please visit soon. We need to talk.


----------



## Mirror

I love you so much, but I just can't do this. You always win, and there's always that thought in the back of my mind that you love and respect her more than me. I can't stand up for myself against you. 

I have to leave, and I'm going to leave. Physically and mentally.


----------



## whatevzers

I miss you guys. I have many opportunities to hang out with you, and its not that I don't want to, but I'm just not sure how it'll be after such a long time. I wish I could, but my anxiety holds me back. :blank


----------



## st3phanie

why did you always have to act so crazy in public, always getting angry and starting fights. Why did you always have to make me feel scared because I didn't know what you were going to do next and if I was going to get killed along with you :afr. 

You were supposed to protect me from the world, (and you did), but what I really needed was to be protected from you and to be told that there will be some nice people out in the world so hang on to those moments.


----------



## River In The Mountain

How many times do I have to hint?


----------



## Toppington

Wow. You have a really annoying laugh.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

you are a disgrace to all women and nobody likes you.


----------



## TenYears

There is really nothing you can do to help me at this point. I'm way too far gone. It would be easier on everyone if you just kicked me out, pretended you didn't know me. I'll figure the rest out. Eventually, it's going to come down to that anyway.


----------



## mezzoforte

Twelve Keyz said:


> you are a disgrace to all women and nobody likes you.


Lol. I think I know who you're talking about?


----------



## Twelve Keyz

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. I think I know who you're talking about?


:lol

get outta my head you mind-reader


----------



## JustThisGuy

"I think you're great."


----------



## mezzoforte

Why're you playing mind games with me? Do you do this with every girl you talk to?


----------



## falling down

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. I think I know who you're talking about?





Twelve Keyz said:


> :lol
> 
> get outta my head you mind-reader


Oooh, oooh! PM me, I need to know. :clap:roll


----------



## odd_one_out

I'll probably say this directly. 

I'm not going to draw for others at all anymore. There won't be any more drawings for you. They'll be for me. It's not worth giving people gifts. If they want something incidentally I'll hand it over maybe, but won't intentionally set about making or giving gifts.


----------



## Still Waters

Why can't you behave rationally? Don't you feel ashamed at going so extreme over EVERY tiny thing? Just because we want to get rid of something no one uses you must equate this to "cutting off your leg!!" You are nothing but a giant two year old and a horrid excuse for a man. I am ashamed that I even know you at all.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I am an idiot. Im so like, you know, and sorta and tings and stuff and etc and blah and I think you're maybe and kinda and sorta and etc and ? 
I wish I wasn't so stubborn and afraid to say what I really feel and think. I think I've ruined that anyway, not that there was anything there to be ruined...D:


----------



## falling down

Get the **** over yourselves.


----------



## jc3

You really know how to make someone feel worthless. 
enjoy that pedestal, its along way down


----------



## mrbojangles

There's so much I want to say, but would you even listen?


----------



## xTKsaucex

Yeah mother, I haven't taken the meds for Bi Polar for well over 6 months now and nothing has happened. I would like to tell you this improvement in real life but I'm afraid that will result in an argument no doubt and being doped up on the **** again so....


----------



## nonesovile

Just.... put a gun to your head and pull the trigger, but make sure there's a round left for me. I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## kanra

Why do you have to be so critical of everything? I can't even close a freaking door without you arguing and criticizing me for it.

You should quit acting like my problems can be solved overnight. It's not like I'll wake up tomorrow morning, go talk to everybody, lose all my insecurities and paranoia, and all of my problems will be solved and I'll think "oh, my dad was right all along!" It's not that easy!! Sure it's my fault that I ended up like this, but there's no need to talk to me as if I were an idiot and my problems were ridiculous! I already know what I need to do, but it's hard and I thought you should at least know what I'm going through. This is exactly why I never tell you my problems, I always get these snappy responses from you! And then you wonder why I never tell you anything.


----------



## Toppington

Don't even think about it.


----------



## ApathyDivine

You obviously have no desire to talk to me, otherwise you would have contacted me and not my brother. So maybe I should just stop hoping that you will talk to me again. It's been a year already, do you intend to make it three years again?


----------



## MindOverMood

I kind of figured that, but wasn't a 100% sure..


----------



## mezzoforte

I wonder if you feel as empty as I do. If you do, I bet it's out of plain loneliness, not because you miss me. You just want anyone who could put up with you, and I happened to be that person. I never meant as much to you as you mean to me. Figures. I hope you find someone else who likes you and lives a little closer. Also, please don't text or pm me after you read this. :\


----------



## Queen of Spades

I wish you'd stop insulting me and understand how I feel. I hate myself too and not like what you think. I just wish you'd sit down and talk to me in a more gentle manner. You don't seem to understand how much it's depressing me. You think I don't have feelings sometimes. Please stop because I feel like doing horrible things to myself.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You really unnerve me. Next time we see each other, don't talk to me, don't come near me. Until you explain those texts you sent me, I don't want anything to do with you.


----------



## Loveless

You are pretty but I'm afraid to talk to you. You are so gorgeous. But I wonder if you are too good for me .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm glad this didn't turn into another situation where I'm the messenger. We tried that years ago and whadda ya know, it failed and it was only frustrating for everyone involved.
I think you spoke (er, shrieked) out of line, but I doubt you'd agree. You're all adults. Figure it out without me.


----------



## mezzoforte

Why're you so attractive? :\
And why can't you see that you're the most attractive guy here? I don't see why you'd be jealous of anyone...Look at your amazing face. :blank


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

You are a big, disgusting hypocrite. You get mad at me for little things and go to your friends to talk crap about me, then have the gonads to say I have no friends and that no one likes me at all except...All your friends are not even your friends. They all talk crap about you behind your back but are too afraid to tell you anything because if they do, you freak out and start ranting at everybody. Then you make up lies about people so they feel bad for you. I never once talked smack about you and I was always there to help, but you pushed me away because you're an attention ***** and a pathetic excuse for a human being. 

You hurt yourself then try to claim that your parents abuse you. Why would you do that? What makes you think you have the right to burn yourself then claim your father did it to you for not taking out the trash? It's funny you even had the courage to hurt yourself then laugh when you said you'd blame your Mom and Dad. You're too lazy to get a job, so you threaten your parents with CPS after you harm yourself so they buy you something to shut up. That's pathetic behavior for a freaking 17 year old!

By the way, thank for getting angry at me because I couldn't go to your 15th birthday party because I was in the hospital sick. Shame you seemed to forget that time you skipped my 16th birthday by getting drunk with a 20 year old and trying to get in his pants. Thankfully, he was smart enough not to fall for your then ****ty 14 year old self.


----------



## Kingpin

I no longer care what you're going to say as long as you're going to say _something_. T__T


----------



## nonesovile

I just can't talk to you or read your posts without feeling inferior, you're too good for me, but I can't stop obsessing about you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So i hear you guys are moving on June 10? Good ****ing riddance!


----------



## avoidobot3000

If you were funnier, you would have responded with a joke.

Passive-aggressive thread is passive aggressive. :b


----------



## fallen18

Can't you see I'm sitting down next to you because I need to talk to you why are you getting up and walking away. It hurts and I just needed someone to talk to I understand your busy but can't you just be there for me for a little while. I've been having scary thoughts again lately and I just need you. I need a reason to stay and I need your help. But your walking away.


----------



## pineapplebun

I still love you. I try every moment to not think about you, to move on and let go. Sometimes I wish we would be like a story, and we've come to the pages where our journeys lead us to separate paths. But maybe, one day our paths will cross again. But another part of me just wants to say that I know we both hurt each other and I don't think you care about us anymore. So just give me time. I'm waiting for the day when I can say from the bottom of my heart, with a smile on my face that I wish you the best and happiness - We just weren't meant to be. Thanks for the experience.


----------



## SweetNSour82

Why did I always look up to you? You're not on that pedestal anymore.


----------



## huh

I miss talking to you. Too bad I was an idiot


----------



## rawrguy

I now realize that it was probably for the best that you decided to stop talking to me. Yup, it was.


----------



## Kaylee23

If you ever showed your face, and apologized, and professed your love/proposed to me...


I would kick your a** :twak

and then say yes.


----------



## Gusthebus

I hate your stupid smile when you know your right, and the dumb lies you told me just to go see her. She turned you didn't she? She's the reason why you left me isn't she? You the only girl I ever loved ripped my heart out because you wanted to experiment.. **** you...


----------



## odd_one_out

Sorry I can't articulate myself around you and don't say goodbye when we part. My brain's been fried this week from the heatwave. Sorry I can't say this directly and you'll never know.


----------



## CWe

I would like my dad to drive me instead, thank you!


----------



## Und3rground

From the bottom of my heart, thanks for being a ******* to me. In retrospect, it was the best thing you could ever have done for me.


----------



## Lamento

i dont want to get married


----------



## jim11

I want to get laid


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I wish we spent more time together. Your friends are too childish and I don't really wanna meet any more of them. I can't believe they're all parents. =o


----------



## missalyssa

Mom, the reason I don't like you is because you have no personality. I love and appreciate you, but I just don't like you. You don't add anything to conversation and lack social skills. I blame you for my nasty quiet times and am so glad I have become a person now. Wish you'd do the same.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Oh... I'm not afraid to say it for you, but .... YOU ARE COOL. Really really. :yes_


----------



## SambaBus

What do you honestly think of me? Do you think I'm rude, arrogant or a wierdo?


----------



## Toppington

Admitting our feelings doesn't really change a thing in the long run. I know you realize this, but it's kind of funny to think about how many times I've tried to push you away, only to have this finally happen. We're ****ed indeed. At least I am. :blank


----------



## Neutrino

delete


----------



## notna

Thank you, I will miss you.


----------



## lkkxm

Well, I think it's pretty plain to see that I'm being taken advantage of by you. Awesome. I really hate you for wasting two years of my life, and much more besides. You've got another couple of weeks before I call you out on it. Then I'm done. With you. For... well, pretty much ever.


----------



## TryingMara

You're disgusting.


----------



## whatevzers

I wish I could have worked up the courage to talk to you. Sadly, the semester is over :blank


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish you could have everything you want and hope for, so that one day you would genuinely say you were okay :squeeze


----------



## Queen of Spades

Get away from me you two faced fiend! :sus


----------



## Al1

I wish we had never started talking, that way I would have never put you through all this. I'm sorry.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

What did you expect from me, when I told you everything, now you judge me like you never knew, If this is hard on you how do you think it feels being me? Its not easy, its not fun, like I really love feeling like a bum, a waste of space, a waste of time, im trying to overcome but these fears just twist and turn inside of me. Now its getting hard to breathe and you stand there watching, causing the pain I thought you would never do...


----------



## Ashley1990

Momma i am in love with my first crush again...


----------



## Com1

Moma just killed a man. Put a gun against his head, pulled the trigger.

Now he's dead


----------



## cafune

Is it really that hard for you to get the message? I need you to stop talking to me. Just stop. Leave me alone. Argh. :/

You should go through with the divorce you threatened to file.


----------



## au Lait

Why did you de-friend me? I thought we were cool, man. :'(


----------



## xTKsaucex

Skyloft said:


> I wish you'd die soon.


now I seriously hope that wasn't directed at me lol


----------



## Grimsey

Dear Friend of Mine,

Do you ever utter anything that isn't self-validating?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

You will get over this. Life will get better. You deserve happiness.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I wish you were here, miss you a lot :'[ Forgotten what you look like. Please come back home.


----------



## artynerd

I will miss you so much when you move to Italy. Im not afraid to tell you this since I already had, but I really admire you and you are my role model. Thanks for everything you done and J for everything you done to help me. I wish I was brave like you. I wish you all the best when you migrate to there, you are the best  take care *hugs*

You are an excellent woman. Im really going to miss you


----------



## gilt

I worry about you.


----------



## Toppington

You're such a sad excuse for a man. You can be such an ******* when you're sure no one else will see. No wonder you're so lonely. Just know that I only removed it before someone saw out of nothing but pity for you. You'll definitely stay alone for a long time if you talk like that to other people. I sure hope you were just having a bad day or something, but I doubt it. You really shouldn't take things like that back either way. It makes you look bad if you don't stand by your decisions. I know from experience, sadly. Yeah, I'm kind of a douche.


----------



## Kaylee23

dear mom,

yes. I did drink the olive juice...and it was good.


----------



## Toppington

How can I say those words to you and then _still_ never have anything to say? Am I really that painfully awkward? Whatever. I doubt it matters. That's really it. I'm just overthinking things that don't actually matter again.


----------



## 213

please die asap thanks


----------



## MoonlightSky

I'm sorry if I'm a little moody with you sometimes, I just want to spend as much time with you as possible.


----------



## sas111

I can't express myself in words, I wish I was better at it, anyhow heres my account mom, Vanilllabb these are my daily thoughts. Pathetic huh? I'm sorry I can't be happy anymore. I'm sorry I'm just taking up space at this point. I'm sorry that I'm not brave enough to kill myself. I'm sorry I am not the daughter I use to be. I'm sorry I have lost myself. I'm sorry. I am so, so, so sorry I'm such a screw up, mom.


----------



## SAgirl

I really need to thank you for erasing me as your friend on facebook. It bothered me to know what you were up to and how successful you were compared to me. Thanks!


----------



## wolfsblood

Thanks for taking everything from me. Everything that I loved and brought me any kind of joy. You left me with nothing but an empty hole in my soul. Thanks for teaching me how evil people can be. I had almost forgot.


----------



## AussiePea

Don't give me nerve when I don't come back with anything. You only asked for juice, the shop was closed so what the flying **** did you want me to do?

Hypocritical to the max as well. *****.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ospi said:


> Don't give me nerve when I don't come back with anything. You only asked for juice, the shop was closed so what the flying **** did you want me to do?
> 
> Hypocritical to the max as well. *****.


Dang. I can get juice myself, though. :lol


----------



## Buerhle

millenniumman75 said:


> Dang. I can get juice myself, though. :lol


Get yo own juice b****!


----------



## Buerhle

Jump ing lamely into your funny conversation. Lol.


----------



## uffie

I could of been there today. Everything would of been so ****ing perfect. I wonder if you even regret it in the slightest. I wonder if I cross your mind often. I doubt it. I still wonder how did this happen. It seems so wrong. It wasn't suppose to be like this. I still love you more than you'll ever know.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You don't seem bothered by this. It hurts a little, I must admit.


----------



## Neutrino

To the girl who decided to have an invite only grad party and didn't invite every grad -

You are the worst kind of person.


----------



## Kingpin

I can't even give you half of what you're worth.


----------



## RiversEdge

Person 1. Go cry.

Person 2. Go look it up your damn self.

Person 3. You're either paranoid or just attention seeking.
But I don't care what you are.

As for me, I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## Kaylee23

quit f*cking sending me pictures of you and "chris" :mum

i'm single, we both know this.... yes I get that you are soooo happy about having someone (grumble) but if you send me one more effing picture of that plushie you are making for the guy you just met, i'm going to choke you.:blank

besides, you're probably going to find something wrong about him next week and want out anyways.


----------



## Xtraneous

I don't deserve your forgiveness. I'll let you decide when you want to try this again.


----------



## tea111red

get a boob job or quit whining and posting about your small tits. well, im not too afraid to say it, but i might get banned (and might for this post, too). i don't need to be nice on here anymore w/ the way people are on here, but i'll still bite my tongue a bit, for my sake.


----------



## odd_one_out

I had one of those dreams about us again. They never go away.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Here's my number... so call me maybe!


----------



## SweetNSour82

rednosereindeer said:


> Here's my number... so call me maybe!


Omg I can't get away from this song!! lol


----------



## heyJude

Just because I'm not able to spend 24/7 with you due to well, having a life outside of you means I'm being cold and distant? Jesus Christ.


----------



## odd_one_out

Stay away from my lady, mother ******. *Punch*


----------



## Crescent861

I am trying to get a job! Stop acting as though I'm not and suggesting that I never will. Such a hypocrite considering you don't work and haven't for the past 28 years. You could easily of gone back to a job some 15 years ago when sister started school!


----------



## blue the puppy

hmm. i like you.


----------



## kanra

You're so cute! X3


----------



## Hello22

person 1: I think i'll always hold you in high regard, no matter what happens. You could walk over me ten times over but i'll always have a vision of us together, in happier times.

I know you feel nothing for me anymore, but please tell me that you felt the same for me back in the day?? Please don't tell me you weren't mad about me? Cos if you did, it would give me closure to know that what i feel (or felt) was reciprocated. 

Person 2: you need to get a grip, you're obssession for healthy eating is just nauseating. I did food science in secondary school for 5 years, i know what's not good for me, so i don't need a lecture thanks. And if you ever criticise what i eat again in front of an audience, i will shove those gluten-free, fat-free rice cakes up your ***, you got it??


----------



## Kingpin

I'm terrified 'cause I like you but I have no f**cking clue what to talk about anymore 'cause you don't want to open up to me.


----------



## Toppington

Ya' don't say? :roll


----------



## Stilla

Last week I dreamed I got pregnant and that I was gonna keep the baby and how happy I was about it. Well last night I dreamed that I had an abortion. Since you just told me you cheated on me right before I went to bed I can't help but feel that maybe our relationship was the baby in both my dreams, and last night it got terminated. 
Or... maybe I shouldn't find hidden messages in stuff because they are usually not true right? They are just me being crazy and jumping to conclusions right? Although these last past nine months is a result of you lying to me, over and over again.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

You're a worthless, trifling, golddigger and a stupid one at that. Why would you get with someone that's on disability and try to take from his fixed income? Women like you make the rest of us look bad and I can't wait till karma comes to pay your *** a visit.


----------



## Lion Rawr

To my (possibly ex) best friend: I hope that you remember all the good times we had... And know that you screwed it all up. WHY is HE more important than me - your best friend of 12 years?! Like.. what the poop? I hope he dumps you... but don't come crawling back to me, begging for mercy. :/


----------



## burgerchuckie

I wanna have a bestfriend.


----------



## kaykay609

Keep in mind that if you go on like this, you will be my first victim if I ever lose it completely. Everything about you is so ****ing annoying that it disgust me to be around you and hear your voice. That horrible sound of your laugh makes my fists clench together, ready to attack. That's the impact you have on me. You are so despicable to me that I want to choke the life outta you at any given time or place.


----------



## Roberto

What will we accomplish in 12 hours that we can't accomplish in 10?


----------



## cafune

For you guys, the door's always open. Honestly. Come over whenever. And yes, I'll miss you too. I'm actually being genuine when I say: "Keep in touch." They're not empty words... Even if I do tend to disappear for days at a time... I'm sure you're used to that by now anyways. So yeah, I'll always be around if you need me, just try not to need me too much. ;]


----------



## trendyfool

Thank you for being my friend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Part of me loves you, part of me hates you, this 50/50 split is heart wrenching


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like I've somewhat wronged you in a way... turned off? is that the word? yeah turned off and completely unrelatable (my fault). :|


----------



## 213

stop talking to me


i swear 1 of these days im gunna unfriend him on facebook


----------



## Freiheit

You suck ****. Just kidding. Or not.


----------



## laura024

I'm sorry for my awkwardness and shyness making you think I don't like you. I do! That's why I worry so much about how I act around you. Now I know I just need to relax, because we like each other.


----------



## JustThisGuy

What do you need to hear that syncs up with how I feel so that I can express that without overstepping or falling short?


----------



## kanra

If that was directed at me... FUUUUUU- I knew something was wrong with it! I have no time to change it though, lol. I'm too lazy. And I can't spend much time on my laptop...

--

You've been acting so strange lately. Is it your friends? Is it just frustration? Somebody told you something though, I'm sure of it, maybe even did something. And it obviously was horrible, I mean, few things make guys cry. I wish you'd just tell me what's wrong. Sorry if I caused you any problems... I guess it wasn't even my choice in the first place though. It was inevitable. Sorry about that.. Maybe you'll get over it soon. We have winter break coming up anyway.


----------



## Toppington

I never have any idea what the hell you're saying. :sus


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You are a f***ing psycho control freak! And your right, I do f***ing hate you! I'm sorry that you hate me because I won't let you control every move I make. Why don't you do everyone a favor and go take a long walk off a cliff!


----------



## SweetNSour82

Jeeezuz! Can't you see you're one of the worst offenders for that?!


----------



## StrangetoBehold

You seem to be well liked and all, but I can't understand anything you say and your posts are beginning to annoy me.


----------



## 213

stop fishing for compliments :roll


----------



## Selbbin

I miss you


----------



## Selbbin

213 said:


> stop fishing for compliments :roll


OK. :blush


----------



## cafune

You raise my anxiety to levels I did not even think were possible. So yeah, I pretty much clam up as a result. So no, I'm not actually a mute.

Wow. You don't hesitate to offend, do you? Sigh. Whatever. Don't care. Don't care. Don't care.


----------



## Stilla

I wish you could let me go. I wish you could accept that I want it to be over and that you're okay with it. Because I know I can't take that step without you leaving me alone.


----------



## coeur_brise

Is there a way to say what needs to be said? Don't worry, I'm just bad at interpreting people. Do I know what's been said? Most likely not.


----------



## Toushirou23

I wish you would end communications with me, that way i could tell you that im glad we're done, that i only loved you as a friend and nothing more...just dont ask me to tell the truth


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're one of the awesomest people I've ever met.. online and offline.
-

Buddy, I was not born yesterday :no


----------



## Toppington

Do you know what makes it so difficult to stop the paranoia episodes in their tracks? It's the possibility that it isn't paranoia and just dead on intuition. I could be right and I'd never know. If I were to go through life in such a blind manner, what's stopping people like the ones I'm paranoid about from walking all over me? People aren't as kind as I'd love to believe they are, so I can't just forget it and dismiss these worries constantly. They'll just keep coming back anyway. I appreciate you helping me indentify the problem, but it's not as simple as just writing all of those feelings off when you could be screwing yourself over by completely dropping your guard.


----------



## SweetNSour82

Toppington said:


> Do you know what makes it so difficult to stop the paranoia episodes in their tracks? It's the possibility that it isn't paranoia and just dead on intuition. I could be right and I'd never know. If I were to go through life in such a blind manner, what's stopping people like the ones I'm paranoid about from walking all over me? People aren't as kind as I'd love to believe they are, so I can't just forget it and dismiss these worries constantly. They'll just keep coming back anyway. I appreciate you helping me indentify the problem, but it's not as simple as just writing all of those feelings off when you could be screwing yourself over by completely dropping your guard.


I know what you mean, I have the same problem! At least you know you're not the only one I guess!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You're actually a pretty decent person and I can't believe I got caught up trying to argue. Dumb to think back on. That stuff doesn't even matter.


----------



## kanra

Go **** yourself please. You're so rude.

Silly me, thinking that guys in high school will care about more than my appearance. -.- I guess things will just go downhill from here on out. I mean, I think this attitude from guys will last from now until around age 25, if not longer.
I seriously hope I eventually find a guy that won't objectify me just because I'm quiet and pretty. Now I'm viewed as abnormal so they won't even try getting into a relationship with me, lol! Being weird can help sometimes...


----------



## pineapplebun

I'm trying to find the Good in Goodbye. I'm trying to find happiness in the words "We're just not meant to be." I meant it when I said the words "I love you." I love you truly and so I want to wish you the best and happiness. I wish I got to experience what it would have been like to be with you at your best. I was always there for you, but you felt like I never cared, and that I always just dismissed your feelings, yet you shared with me all your darkest moments. Not a day has gone by yet where you haven't crossed my mind in some way. Do I cross yours at all? It's like this whole week I was numb, living in limbo and suddenly it hit me again that you're most likely gone forever. After everything..


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Thanks for ruining me last year. Now I've come back and I'm gonna ruin you.


----------



## lettersnumbers

I don't really know what happened between us, one day it's good and the next day your gone without a goodbye. I don't open up to a lot of people but I did with you and thought it was going to work, we seemed perfect for each other, so many people said so. I understand everyone has a right to be happy but I don't get why you left without even saying goodbye? That's the hardest part.


----------



## SambaBus

Why don't you talk to me?


----------



## Bryan108

Why does no one respond to my messages??


----------



## Emerald3

I have liked you secretly for 6 months, when we work together you give me the butterflies. And I look forward to those shifts. I hope you feel the same way, else I'm going be a laughing stock at work if I'm wrong. :/


----------



## mezzoforte

Stop texting me. I have nothing to say to you... :\


----------



## RelinquishedHell

F**k off you fat piece of sh*t! What makes you think you can patronize me like that? I bust my a** for you, and this is the f**king thanks I get! And you, you little sl*t, I don't even like you so stop acting like I am missing out on something.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Like seriously? I've worked here over 5 years and you don't even know my name! That's screwed up, seeing as I know yours.


----------



## TenYears

I really, really miss you baby. And I don't understand why you did what you did. If I say this outloud I'll just lose it. Again.


----------



## shelbster18

I think about you all the time and I've gotten too attached to you. I want you. **** having friends. I just want you and no one else.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

Nick (my brother), I know we argue a lot and get into the occasional fist fight, but I still love you. More than you'll ever know. Without you I would be nothing. I would die for you Nick. You can be super annoying sometimes (what brother isn't?), but you are still the best brother EVER. And I freaking love you!

(i cried while typing this )


----------



## NatureFellow

StrangetoBehold said:


> I can't understand anything you say and your posts are beginning to annoy me.


sry


----------



## NatureFellow

Bryan108 said:


> Why does no one respond to my messages??


I responded to this message.
I'm such a nice guy.

Have a nice day


----------



## StrangetoBehold

NatureFellow said:


> sry


lol Not you.


----------



## coeur_brise

Somehow you put into words some things I could never say or aren't smart enough to say/realize. Very articulate which is a fine quality.


----------



## Perkins

We're boring one another at this point. I don't feel wanted at all and I don't know what else to do but go away.


----------



## 213

youre really cool, i enjoy talking to you, you make me laugh and we both have horrible spelling


----------



## Witan

213 said:


> stop fishing for compliments :roll


I think I know who you're referring to (if you're talking about an SAS person).


----------



## falling down

Showing people a picture of your torso is not a contribution nor a gift to anyone. 
Get over yourselves.


----------



## Toppington

falling down said:


> Showing people a picture of your torso is not a contribution nor a gift to anyone.
> Get over yourselves.


Love you more than ever right now. Glad you're back.


----------



## cafune

I know it's only been three days since I last wrote to you but it feels like _forever._ Maybe it's because the days seem to drag on and on but a response sometime soon would be nice. Really nice actually. It would provide as a distraction. Amidst all the familial chaos and my own issues, you're one of the only things keeping me sane. One of my only sources of hope to be honest, a reminder that life can be enjoyed. And also, not to kill the general mood or anything (if I haven't already...), but I was a depressed mess for the better part of this year. And I can completely empathize with you when it comes to dealing with difficult family members. Completely. Mine is the same way.


----------



## MM Gloria

You. Are. So. Beautiful. (Thank you God for creating this wonderful woman. My God.....)


----------



## falling down

Toppington said:


> Love you more than ever right now. Glad you're back.


 Thanks.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're the most amazing girl in the world. You have no idea how much you've made me cry, and I mean that in the most positive way.


----------



## Bryan108

why didnt you tell me before you did that?? goddammit


----------



## SweetNSour82

Witan said:


> I think I know who you're referring to (if you're talking about an SAS person).


Pretty easy to figure out if you check out the last posts they made :b
I'm not a stalker.. not really.. swear! :um


----------



## sisichub

Yes I "****ing" fell in love with you I don't care about your age or status you're just something new to me and being with you throw me into unknown dimensions. And i'm so afraid not seeing you anymore. Please just take me somewhere away, if you feel anything too!!!


----------



## PickleNose

Why do you hate me? WHY?


----------



## NatureFellow

Hello friend


----------



## SambaBus

Don't hate on the quiet guy!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I hate myself for having made you feel uncomfortable, you deserve better. I understand if you want me to go away.


----------



## AmericanZero

Too attractive...that's a new one. Highly photogenic, yeah. But do I look like I appear in any of my pictures? Nope. But according to everyone's comments, I must be a pretty f***ing skilled photogenic.

You can make yourself look like Brad Pitt if you snap enough pictures until you find one that grossly overestimates how you really look.

<---- And that is the fakest f***ing smile you will ever see...just takes practice to do something you hardly ever do naturally. Oh, he looks so happy and charming in that picture doesn't he? Well, he's a f***ing liar.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I'd like to ask my neighbors if they'd be so kind as to use their indoor voices at all times, even when outdoors.


Obviously this wont happen.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_I wanted to say that I LIKE YOU, sjfdhg kghdhgjdhfkj hAKJdhdsjfhdsfgh and you just .... FUuuuuuuuu kcdkfk YOuuuuuuu 
It soooo annoying, I am tooooooooooo shy and you know it and still.....still can't understand....jfdjglkfjgl_


----------



## mezzoforte

AmericanZero said:


> Too attractive...that's a new one.* Highly photogenic, yeah. But do I look like I appear in any of my pictures? Nope.* But according to everyone's comments, I must be a pretty f***ing skilled photogenic.
> 
> You can make yourself look like Brad Pitt if you snap enough pictures until you find one that grossly overestimates how you really look.
> 
> <---- And that is the fakest f***ing smile you will ever see...just takes practice to do something you hardly ever do naturally. Oh, he looks so happy and charming in that picture doesn't he? Well, he's a f***ing liar.


Same.


----------



## Toppington

You're the most adorable guy I've ever seen. c:


----------



## KramersHalfSister

I really really don't like you :/


----------



## noyadefleur

I just wonder if you realize that I'll most likely never see you again in about two weeks, and I don't think that that bothers you at all, regardless of how worried you were about it even back when we had months.


----------



## falling down

JayDontCareEh said:


> I'd like to ask my neighbors if they'd be so kind as to use their indoor voices at all times, even when outdoors.
> 
> Obviously this wont happen.


What were they saying? :lol


----------



## Perkins

I don't think you realized how much you hurt me when we were talking last night. You also made me feel shameful and guilty about it all. All those things you said...I felt every bit inadequate and an idiot as well as some love-starved lunatic.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I suppose you fell out of love pretty smoothly.


----------



## Stilla

You seriously think that working at a cafe can compare to working as an prostitute?
Please repeat that after you have done both things for a few months, and let's see if you'll stand by that.


----------



## niacin

Dear guy friend,

Please back off. You're nice and everything, but every time I get a text from you talking about how you want to start a family, find a girlfriend (then hint at me), and talk about how you want to move in on my family when we still don't know each other THAT well makes me want to distance myself from you. You are indirect, so I cant just tell you I just want to be friends or else I will sound conceited. I want to be friends, but you make me a little apprehensive about hanging out with you more often. I want to hang out with you, but the more clingy you get, the less I see that as a viable option. I don't want to hurt your feelings, but for goodness sake, find a girlfriend already so we can just be friends.

Hey, you people I went to school with for a little while: you're a bunch of immature a-holes. I was nothing but nice to you guys and you treated me and some disabled guy like sh*t. FYI, you look stupid wearing turtlenecks under v-neck tees and bedazzled clothing is not something to be proud of. It astounded me how you guys always wore really expensive active wear yet never actually got off of your f'ckin a$ses to exercise. Sometimes I thought I was the only normal one there. 

Dad, I know you don't take criticism well, but must I insist that you wash your hands after using the toilet and cover your mouth when you sneeze. And judging from the sounds you make when you eat, I think you may have condyle resorption. Get that checked out. And stop trying to threaten and overpower the dogs. Grow up 

Teachers who taught me stuff: I know that people rarely thank you, but I would like to say thanks. Most of you were pretty cool. Except you. And you, sixth grade homeroom teacher. Please don't pick your ear then wipe it on the overhead projector.

Younger version of myself: Stop being so anxious about what people think of you. Stop dressing like a nerd, and you'd be quite cute. Don't be so 'humble'/self-doubting about your academics and talents. Also, learn how to drive, go vegan (your skin will thank you), do some crunches and pushups, don't enroll in independent study, and make a college plan NOW. Stop procrastinating. And take intensive ballet lessons. You'd be so much more awesome in 2012.

Current me: Stop procrastinating.

Future me: Told you not to procrastinate. 


This was therapeutic


----------



## Toppington

What exactly is moral about making huge assumptions and wishing for someone to be shot? I used to think you were a pretty cool guy, but I guess you're kind of an ******* like just about everyone else. Lol. Everyone really _does_ hate me.


----------



## Bryan108

Since when did being you become cool?


----------



## Kingpin

I decided to have sex with you.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

falling down said:


> What were they saying? :lol


Not quite sure. All I could really make out were the F-bombs.


----------



## Toppington

More like can't, but oh well. 

Wow. You actually did it. For what? Because one person didn't like you out of pretty much everyone else loving you? Okay then.


----------



## Paul

To person #1: Am I annoying you by chatting too much lately? I wish I could read you better, I'm never quite sure if you like me or just tolerate me or a mix of the two. Anyway you're my favorite person on this planet and I'll think you're great regardless of what you may think of me. 

To person #2: Being late so much is incredibly rude and shows a self-centered disregard for other people. Also, somehow you can spend tons of time with everybody else but never have a couple hours for me? I can shrug it off and keep talking to you, but it's a big stretch to call this a friendship and I wonder what the point is.

To person #3: You basically walk into a room, make everyone feel like a valued friend for a while, then poof you're gone without a word of explanation because you have so many friends they're all replaceable pieces to you and you'll make another dozen next week anyway. Well it was nice being pseudofriends with you for a couple of weeks, good luck with life, glad I stayed a bit skeptical of you.


----------



## Ckg2011

You couldn't be happy with your first son, you had to have me? 

Every day I want to jump off a bridge.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Please don't do this


----------



## cafune

I'm ermm... Sorry. Sort of. I don't know. I know it sounds childish but you started it. It's hard to get me riled up so I feel like you deserved it. Uh, maybe I just found that a sore subject though. Anyways, I'm sorry that you feel that way. I wouldn't bat an eyelash if it came from anyone else but coming from you, it's slightly disconcerting. It's strange to see you so... Vulnerable and insecure. Feel better.

Edit: Argh. Yeah. I am sorry.


----------



## shelbster18

I wish you would come on here so I can talk to you. I don't know where you have been for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## PickleNose

I'm sorry for being a worthless piece of trash. 

You finally succeeded in making me feel worse than I ever have. Congratulations.


----------



## leonardess

I'll always love you. You're not the horrible person I made you out to be in my mind. My feelings were natural and just. I simply don't know how to trust them. I owe you an apology.


----------



## Hello22

Christ how many times do i have to tell you that i can't meet you during the week? I have said this to you about 5 times now, i work monday-friday, does that not compute? And the last time we had organised to meet up, you cancelled on me THREE times. 

Why did i even bother thinking you would change your behaviour.

Stop wasting my time, i am not interested in time wasters.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I'm sorry I was never a good friend to you. I'm sorry that I did nothing even though I knew about your OCD and your depression and your family problems. I'm sorry that I could never feel the empathy for you that I should have because I had trouble feeling any emotion except from hatred. Some of the things I said back then probably seemed patronizing or condescending. I usually have no idea that I sound like this until someone brings it up. I really did like you, although I suppose you probably didn't know that because I didn't show it. 

I haven't seen or talked to you for about a year now. I hope you are okay.


----------



## cafune

Oh man. I am such an idiot sometimes. I'm so sorry.  I deleted it thinking it was only a quote notification but it wasn't. I would get back to you but I didn't even read your user name properly thinking I'd find out in the thread anyways. I'm really sorry about that. I feel really bad. :/ Sigh. And thanks for your concern. I hope it gets better too. And I'm glad it did for you.

----------
Thanks for marring my wall. It was very much appreciated. :roll


----------



## Lune

You're really cute and I know you're afraid of me but please accept my ps3 friend request, so I can get to know you more and maybe we can see The Dark Knight Rises together and have casual sex?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Read your emails!!!!!


----------



## B l o s s o m

Dear SA and other conditions: I'm not going to give up. I'll beat your *** one day, you can count on that.

Dear SASers: You're all wonderful people, remember that.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Y u no be happy???


----------



## Queen of Spades

I'm suffering and you don't care...


----------



## River In The Mountain

She's completely using you and you can't see it. Please don't take my dislike of her as jealousy, I just think you're being incredibly blind. How many times have you gone running to her only to leave feeling cheated and confused, the chance of being with her dangled in front of you like some prize you have to jump through hoops for? It's never going to happen. She knows full well the effect she has on you and playing ignorance isn't fooling anybody except you. The only thing she intends to do is keep you around to white knight her until somebody 'better' comes along. Stop saving her from her own selfish mistakes and get yourself somebody who actually values you.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You're really rude to people. You try to command me like a dog to go with you places instead of hanging out with other people. You don't realized what a b**** you are being to everyone. Don't ask me why any of the popular people like you. You cling to everyone, even other girls and it makes you look really weird and bi. You do everything to get attention. I know you actually didn't light a squirrel on fire with a bow and arrow when you were seven because I went over to your house when you got your first bow and we were ten. I know that you fell down last year and made all the popular guys joke with you on purpose even though you forgot that you told me. You get everything you want. Your parents spoil you rotten and you don't think anything of it. You flounce and jump in the air and stuff like you are graceful and athletic but you actually look like a chicken trying to fly and/or dance. You tell me I need to straighten my hair when you've never straightened your hair in your life and you wouldn't know how annoying it can be to waste two hours of your life in a bathroom smelling fried hair. Even though I tell you your not fat, you are. You are bossy to everyone, including me. Your opinions are law and everybody else is stupid to you. You think you are amazing when you're not. We may be best friends and I tell you that I'm a horrible liar and I am always straightforward with you, but I'm not.


----------



## acerkinz

"Get up off your *** and take care of yourself and your kids"


----------



## Openyoureyes

I think you're a fakearse friend who needs to stop saying that you love me, when you could care less as I suffer in my bedroom. Thanks.


----------



## falling down

JayDontCareEh said:


> Not quite sure. All I could really make out were the F-bombs.


Let me guess, you live North of Toronto? :teeth


----------



## bk

I really, really want to ask you out. Or you know, talk to you. It would afford me a lot of peace of mind to do either. 

Please sit beside me to impove the odds.


----------



## mezzoforte

I miss you. Sorry for the clingyness. I'm trying to back off and think more realistically, but it's hard.


----------



## odd_one_out

With all our sicknesses in the way I only just realised I'd forgotten all about sex. I don't know if that will change anything though.


----------



## AmericanZero

You're my drug and I kinda depend on you to feel good. Except the side-affects leave me feeling like I got hit by a train then thrown 300 yards through the air by a F5 tornado and landed on some rusty spikes in the middle of a cornfield where I lay helpless to be eaten alive by that demon from Jeepers Creepers.

Why did you pull me back into this? Do you really care or are you being selfish? Can you even give me a straight answer? 'Cause I'm about to snap...actually I started to last night. I just can't handle what you're putting me through.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Well can't say that I didn't try this time. Before completely counting you out I wanted to make sure I wasn't judging you too harshly. I wasn't. You're just an evil, mean spirited, bitter ***** who's sole purpose in life is to bring everyone else misery. If you dropped dead this minute you're one of the few people I wouldn't shed a tear for. You can use my illness against me for the time being. Make sure you get it all out of your system while you can. Just know that when I get better I'll make sure you know exactly what it really means to hurt. From sugar to **** honey. That's exactly what will become of your life. Oh yeah, I still can't stand you. I can't believe you can't figure that out.


----------



## Neutrino

/


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Why do you treat me like chopped liver all the time? I am always nice and polite to you, and I really do like talking to you. Why can't you see that? Why do you ignore me and not even bother to reply to a simple email? 

I've told you that I am shy, and you said you understood. You have to realize how hard I am trying to talk to you, and how uncomfortable it can be for me to get passed my anxiety, yet you act as if I wasn't even here. You say you're the one that's lonely, but why can't you see that people are reaching out to you? I guess I am just not good enough. You say you're desperate, but apparently not desperate enough to even acknowledge me. That's ok. I see now that you aren't worth me worrying over.


----------



## Freiheit

You are actually a ****.


----------



## Toppington

But I don't wanna go anywhere.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I get the message...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

falling down said:


> Let me guess, you live North of Toronto? :teeth


Nope. They're everywhere!


----------



## heyJude

Hi!


----------



## Toppington

The old one was better.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I think you're perfect.


----------



## notna

**** you


----------



## mezzoforte

I hope I can replace you soon... Still missing you atm. 
I feel weird and empty. I won't beg you to talk to me though. Trying to be somewhat strong. :\


----------



## Monotony

**** all of you.


----------



## Kingpin

Silly me, didn't realise you ain't give two f**ks about me. :lol


----------



## shelbster18

I miss you and I want to talk to you all the time.  I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Toppington

Don't be afraid to get stuck in traffic for a couple more hours. I'm not really in any mood to hear your voice right now.


----------



## foe

I really really like you, and I want to take you out on a date.


----------



## AmericanZero

foe said:


> I really really like you, and I want to take you out on a date.


Aww, that's sweet . Yes, I accept. Dinner and a movie right? God I'm f***ing hungry.


----------



## foe

AmericanZero said:


> Aww, that's sweet . Yes, I accept. Dinner and a movie right? God I'm f***ing hungry.


Since I'm not a big fan of movies, maybe we can make our own special little movie after dinner.


----------



## fear grips me

Dad, I've pretty much given up on applying for a job, even though I keep telling you that I'm still actively looking for one. I just haven't told you this because I'm afraid that you'll just end up kicking me out. I'm sorry. Really I am.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish I'd never met you


----------



## AmericanZero

foe said:


> Since I'm not a big fan of movies, maybe we can make our own special little movie after dinner.


Hell yeah we can .


----------



## pineapplebun

I learned today that you moved on happily and that you no longer love me. And so I'm fighting the urge to not hurt myself. I really wish there was an Eternal Sunshine for the Spotless Mind because I want to forget this pain and these memories.


----------



## AmericanZero

pineapplebun said:


> I learned today that you moved on happily and that you no longer love me. And so I'm fighting the urge to not hurt myself. I really wish there was an Eternal Sunshine for the Spotless Mind because I want to forget this pain and these memories.


Tisk tisk, didn't you learn your lesson from that movie? You might wish otherwise when it's too late .


----------



## falling down

hi

:blank


----------



## Toppington

falling down said:


> :blank


Maybe I'm missing the implication here...


----------



## falling down

Toppington said:


> Maybe I'm missing the implication here...


I'm not even sure topp.


----------



## mezzoforte

:con


----------



## Toppington

falling down said:


> I'm not even sure topp.


The truth is that I'm madly in love with you. :heart


----------



## falling down

Toppington said:


> The truth is that I'm madly in love with you. :heart


:afr:blank:um


----------



## meeps




----------



## kc1895

I want to tell you how much my life has changed since I last saw you. You let me see my faults and weaknesses, and allowed me to own up to them as they were, the underlying monster of my character. Although I have apologized to you many times, I have not truly understood the depth of pain that I caused to your sensible soul. Perhaps my ego will not allow me to ever understand the impact that my presence and actions have caused you and you for the rest of your life. As vulnerable as we are to the pain from our life past, I wish I could erase my influences on you and that you would still be able to build trust from those who are more giving from their hearts. 

Perhaps you will think I'm still crazy for hanging on to the distant past, which is precisely why I will not tell you any of this. But the offer of your friendship I swear I will always remember. You made me realize what a long way I have to grow, and revealed the holes in my soul that has been exposed even deeper with issues that may not have even surfaced. I've put passion in the wrong places, and used life as an excuse to live recklessly. But above all, thank you for what you've done for me.


----------



## roseblood

Why didn't you say goodbye?


----------



## Und3rground

Being sarcastic doesn't make you clever. Sarcasm is described as the lowest form of wit for a reason.


----------



## fear grips me

Hire me, damnit!


----------



## sansd

Please reply to my e-mail so I have a better chance of not ****ing myself over. I can't do anything without knowing at this point.


----------



## leave me alone

Just give me a break please. I need some time on my own.


----------



## mezzoforte

Sorry, I'm an idiot. I'm done. 
Keeping my phone off too, to avoid checking it every minute.


----------



## shelbster18

I hope you're doing fine. I'm really worried about you and I could just look at your face all day long and that smile. :love2 I've been thinking about you constantly and I really care about you.


----------



## Toppington

I'm in no mood for your bull****. You find the worst days to pick fights on. Stay out of my room tonight. I really don't have the energy or motivation to deal with your constant stream of **** that you just love to spew.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You're not really the person I thought you were. I can't seem to do or say anything right.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Are you trolling me? :blank_


----------



## The Professor

Are YOU trolling ME?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I wish you would die. You're an unoriginal and jew nosed *****. You think everyone likes you when in reality, they all hate your guts and think you're an annoying ugly ****. I can't stand that you're so deluded and up your own flabby arse. I know copying other people and acting rude for no reason is easier then actually developing a good personality, but you should at least try. 

I know nobody likes me and I understand that, unlike your oblivious *** who thinks everyone worships you. If they loved you so much, they wouldn't go around saying how annoying and stupid you are. They just act nice because they don't want to deal with your petty drama crap you always start when people show any disinterest in you.


----------



## Toppington

Just acting like I know what the **** I'm doing or saying anymore. Yup... For my own sanity, I hope that girl that's going to love me and be perfect that you keep telling me about falls into my lap soon. Or she could be abusive as all hell. I really don't care at this point. I'd play right into your hands over and over if you were anywhere near me. I'm not sure how many more cycles of this I can handle, but I guess I proved today that I'm a wreck if I don't have you constantly praising me. The thought of being replaced and forgotten terrifies me, yet I have no problem walking away on my own terms? I really don't get the way I work anymore. I'll do my best to be rational tomorrow.


----------



## trendyfool

I don't know why, but this feeling comes with a deep, deep sadness as well. I feel comfortable around you, like I can be myself. But I don't know if that's enough to keep a relationship going. I know you like me a lot and see good things in me. I see good things in you too. But I just don't know if I feel that way about you. 

At the same time, I really care about you and value you in my life...and you mean a lot to me...


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_don't hate me :<<<<<
don't say "it will be better for you" :mum bykoz it won't!
Just talk with me!!!!! talk talk talk! :um
_


----------



## MindOverMood

How many times have you posted that smiley in that thread?


----------



## B l o s s o m

Thank you dad, Happy Father's Day from beforehand. Thank you for being extremely patient together with mum and cared for me through times of happiness and my sicknesses and everything.

To any dads out there: May you have a wonderful Happy Father's day with your loved ones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You inspire emotions in me that no one else does...I'd like to think there are more good than bad ones, I'd like to feel that...


----------



## Ckg2011

Would like to maybe get something to eat?


----------



## Kingpin

You're a liar. Why do I even waste my time talking to you? Go f**k one of your boy toys.


----------



## leonardess

I'm nuts about you. you make everyone else fade away. you wouldn't be just enough. you'd be plenty. 

I miss you.


----------



## Durzo

You were right.


----------



## huh

*sigh* ...sorry


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish I could get to know you better.


----------



## AmericanZero

Don't stalk my posts. Don't message me. Just walk away.


----------



## mezzoforte

AmericanZero said:


> Don't stalk my posts. Don't message me. Just walk away.


K.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## Toppington

Never mind. You're not really worth all of the hate I keep sending your way. Anyone with half a brain can see what you're doing and I guess it's their loss if they don't. Doesn't effect me in the slightest.


----------



## Al1

I think you're nice and interesting cute and I want to go out with you... :$


----------



## MindOverMood

Neutrino said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19706


Wrong thread, ma'am.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## Hadron92

i have a very strong urge to stick a grenade up your throat. can't you shut up when I'm trying to sleep?!


----------



## millenniumman75

Hadron said:


> i have a very strong urge to stick a grenade up your throat. can't you shut up when I'm trying to sleep?!


"Up" his throat? That bad?!

I need to ask you about a recent incident over there - I read something about your area.


----------



## Hadron92

millenniumman75 said:


> "Up" his throat? That bad?!
> 
> I need to ask you about a recent incident over there - I read something about your area.


lol, yeah... and i didn't even mean 'down'. what can i say...roommates are the worst thing ever.

and of course you can ask...although i can't promise to share every piece of information that i have.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hadron said:


> lol, yeah... and i didn't even mean 'down'. what can i say...roommates are the worst thing ever.
> 
> and of course you can ask...although i can't promise to share every piece of information that i have.


It was just a simple question about if people are okay.


----------



## Hadron92

millenniumman75 said:


> It was just a simple question about if people are okay.


the civilians here are pretty ok if you ask me. they seem to live very peacefully. much more so than in London (at least where i used to live).

the soldiers are suffering pretty badly though in order to keep things as they are. they have the toughest, most mentall and physically draining job out there.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hadron said:


> the civilians here are pretty ok if you ask me. they seem to live very peacefully. much more so than in London (at least where i used to live).
> 
> the soldiers are suffering pretty badly though in order to keep things as they are. they have the toughest, most mentall and physically draining job out there.


 That is what I have always thought. The Israeli Army don't take no crap off anyone. :no :bat :wife


----------



## Dying note

I'm not going to be here forever and neither are you. Stop waiting to say or do what needs to be done. Get over yourself, because you aren't better than those you hate no matter what lies you want to tell yourself or want others to believe of you. I feel anger toward this world intensely sometimes and wish it would be blown up in one sweep--start over- this is a huge mess and no one is worth saving now if ever.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

You're ignoring the **** out of me. I can tell. I'm not stupid. You're really pissing me off.


----------



## Tangerine

Just ask me, you dumbass. Why you so stubborn?


----------



## SweetNSour82

I said thanks for your advice because it was well meant. Now you're posting those inspiration quotes on Facebook every freaking day! It's just annoying! You're not some f***ing guru! It just makes you look like a hypocrite!! Make it stoppppp!!!


----------



## falling down

Why the **** did you give up so easily?
What about all the people that care for you? Your family? 
I love you. 
Why did you take him away? 
He didn't deserve this!
**** you!


----------



## Perkins

You're gonna give up that easily? That's all you have to say? That's it?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

As much as I hate to admit it I assumed you did not want to hear from me any more. There isn't much I can say in the public eye and I'm afraid I'd be bothering you if I shot you an email. Can you please return so we can talk?


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I don't care if you care or not, but I will care if I want to


----------



## Freiheit

I realize that this may be shallow but: I used to be incredibly attracted to you, but you have gained a considerable amount of weight and it's not the same anymore.


----------



## shelbster18

I miss you and I just want to be able to talk to you. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're a darling and your smile makes me happy.


----------



## Bryan108

Seems like a smart person who likes reading books


----------



## AussiePea

Is it bad that I take great pleasure in reading these posts as if they are referring the the post previous to theirs?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm depressed. Sometimes I go off the rails & lay in bed forever. I suppose it's not a 'legit' explanation/excuse but it is what it is & it'll continue to happen


----------



## Ventura

Go **** yourself.


----------



## Neptunus

^ LOL!!!!!


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Excuse me, but I'd like to work one less day a week so I'm under slightly less stress. Just one day out of seven when I'm free to at least attempt to be normal. It would help me stop thinking about self-harm, industrial sabotage, and punching you in the face.


----------



## odd_one_out

Come on then, if you think you're 'ard enough.


----------



## Tangerine

Be a lot easier if you both were dead.


----------



## shelbster18

It's been over a month since we've talked. Did I do something wrong? I would like to have your company. I enjoyed talking to you while it lasted.


----------



## Bryan108

Ventura said:


> Go **** yourself.


Aye I could use this phrase on many people :yes


----------



## RiversEdge

I don't think the problem is your wife like you have said -- I think it's you. 
I don't even think I like you as a person.


----------



## laura024

I can't tell if you don't give a damn or you're really bad at showing you do.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I found your noose in the garage. This changes nothing. You're so manipulative.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm sorry if I made you feel awful, especially if you feel as if it were your fault.



Lune said:


> You're really cute and I know you're afraid of me but please accept my ps3 friend request, so I can get to know you more and maybe we can see The Dark Knight Rises together and have casual sex?


:sus Where do you live? Kidding! :lol OR AM I?! :blank :um


----------



## CoastalSprite

I think you're like my guardian angel more than best friend sweetie.. Either way I love you, and even if you leave me eventually, I'll always cherish what you've given me :heart


----------



## Common Misconception

Ventura said:


> Go **** yourself.


couldn't have said it any better!!! :evil


----------



## odd_one_out

Yes as predicted I'm going nuts with physical symptoms. Can you take it? Are you strong enough? Be honest.


----------



## miminka

It doesn't come naturally to try and avoid you. When I sense I'm being shunned because of choices I've made, naturally I'll feel hurt. You've made assumptions based on your perception of the situation. You don't know him; you couldn't comprehend the nature of our relationship. Let me live it. The more you impede upon it, the more you taint it. It's exclusive of the rest of my life, and that's what makes it sacred. You know too little about me to tell me this is not what I need. None of you could understand me. I resented your simplicity.. I never felt solidarity in gatherings with you. I resented the wholeness I was supposed to feel. I felt like the outsider and I felt shame because of it. 

If you choose to treat me differently and speak to me less, you're only hurting yourself. It's never been my goal to live my life to satisfy you. It's time for me to leave. It's been time for a long while now. I've been miserable; you chose to disregard it. 

I'm leaving in four days; and no longer will I feel like there's an elephant in the room when we're together. I'm leaving for good, and I'll leave you alone with your opinions.


----------



## juizdelinha

I have social anxiety


----------



## vaness

im not doing so well. do you even care?


----------



## shelbster18

You're probably not reading my posts but it was nice to be able to talk to you and have someone that understands me. I think you are a nice person who deserves a really great girl. I just don't know what it is that I did wrong and I would really like to know. If you've moved on, well I'm happy for you. I will keep you in my memories.


----------



## Hadron92

you have one of the most intriguing personalities i have ever came across, hence my fascination. 

sorry.


----------



## Mirror

I am so sorry. Please know that if this ends badly I will always be there for you.


----------



## noyadefleur

You are so incredibly wise and logical. I'd most likely be madly in love with you if I ever met you in person.


----------



## coeur_brise

"Don't drown me in your melancholy, I've got a life of my own..."


----------



## SweetNSour82

Being told to get over it and pretend like it never happened just because it's making you feel uncomfortable is not working for me. Never liked it as a kid, still don't now!! Stop cleaning my house!! No I don't want you to wash my clothes! And if you really do move in with us again I will end up in a mental institution. Go stay with your other daughter!! Wish I could really say it..


----------



## BobtheBest

You're delusional, so ****ing stupid, and can't handle the truth.


----------



## feels

I love you but I am losing sympathy for you. You are killing yourself and all I want to do is help you start to get your life back. You can't take the easy way out because you will learn nothing from it and in the long run it will kill you too. Don't tell me that you've given up and "accepted the inevitable" because you CAN do this! It's not going to be easy, it's going to be a very long and rough process, but think about what you will gain from it. Do not sit there and let yourself die. You know I am always willing to help you, but you have to want to help yourself first.


----------



## mehtram

Stop messing around with your phone the full day, do something productive, its like you were born without motivation. Move your lazy *** quickly and atleast spend as much time working as you do talking


----------



## CoastalSprite

I hate working with you! I don't dislike _you _but you treat me like I'm incompetent. I can approach strangers as well as you can; why do you act like I'm some 3-year-old who needs constant guidance?


----------



## blue the puppy

im absolutely smitten. but i can't shake the feeling that you are ignoring me, and its driving me crazy.


----------



## Loveless

Good bye.


----------



## Gemima

I don't think you love me.


----------



## Tangerine

Sorry I suck so much.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

You ****ing dickhead, what the hell did I ever do to you?


----------



## AussiePea

Tangerine said:


> Sorry I suck so much.


*slap*


----------



## Jellie

Just because I am a female doesn't mean I want to bake you cakes and scones...so stop asking! Also, I'm quiet not stupid...stop talking to me like I'm an idiot


----------



## Dissonance

I'm sorry...but you're gone now ):


----------



## Gemima

It's always going to be about you. I want to share my life with someone -- I want to feel that 'you-and-me-against-the-world' type feeling -- as horrifically cliched and trite that sounds. I will never be a priority for you. I'm trying to block you out...to get on with the stuff I need to finish...but you're always in the back of my mind. Must be nice to have someone think of you. Wish you made me feel that way. 

I'm so torn. I wish I had the balls to tell you that it's over. But god dammit, I love you. I don't feel secure with you. 

I ask myself why do I feel like that? Am I so jaded and paranoid or is there some justification to the way I feel? I feel like my instincts are screaming at me. 

I need a sign :/


----------



## PickleNose

My dog looks like George Washington's wig.


----------



## AussiePea

You know what? I'm not going to let this get to me. I have nothing to gain from letting it upset me so I won't. Have fun!


----------



## Boring Loser

I wonder what life would have been like if i ever actually wanted anything. Instead of just agreeing with everyone else because no one cares at all about anything that i ever say.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Thank you


----------



## heyJude

Thank you for showing me how to do things and being so nice about it and patient with me...unlike the other tech, who was really rude with her snide remarks and found it so inconvenient for us to be there.


----------



## shelbster18

You are not who I thought you were. When I tried to be open to you about my father, you just shrugged it off like it was no big deal. You don't know what kind of environment I live in. I took that very personally and I don't know if I ever want to talk to you again. I still care about you and I am glad you are moving on but you never seemed to care about me in the first place. Have a nice life. I'll miss you.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I find it disrespectful that you ask my sister if I would do favours for you instead of YOU ASKING ME straight up. Other people do not control my decisions, my life. If you want something from me, just ask.


----------



## MsDaisy

If I ever get out of this hell hole I'm in, I wish I could get away and walk on the beach with you.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I wish you didn't live in another country


----------



## TinyBuddah420

I am sorry


----------



## kanra

:hide Okay, that's kind of creepy.. You creep me out...


----------



## Confused123

I wish I had the guts to tell my friends & family that Im attracted to girls (LESBIAN), always have been always will be ! its a shame that i have to hide who i really am , im just afraid they'll judge me


----------



## shelbster18

This is my last message to you. I felt happy for you when you told me yesterday that you don't think you have SA anymore and you're proud of where you're at in life now. But when I told you about this ****ty situation I'm in with my father, you seemed to think it was kind of funny. Thanks for the solid advice. :roll The least you could have done was help me through this thing but I feel like you used me just to motivate yourself to get better. On top of that, you could have told me what you were doing for the past month. I was constantly worrying about you. I waited online for you every night just so I could talk to you. I'm glad you're okay, though. And when I talked to you yesterday, you left without saying bye. I'm just a useless piece of **** to you. I was hoping we could work something out and be together even though you live kind of far away. You lied to me and said I could talk to you whenever I wanted or needed you. So long to that. It was nice knowing you. You made me happier and I enjoyed the times together.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I hate it when you keep saying that you want to have children soon/at a young age, or that you would really like a child with me,
but honestly I hate children I hate this world,
I hate my defective genes,I would never want to put a poor child on this ****ty *** world,
or having my child being bullied having depression or any of that sort, but you are always so positive and thats kind of what I sometimes hate about you, ''the world isnt that bad you are being brainwashed just look further and youll see the beauty'' blablablabla...NO...
ive never told you this but if was able to take myself of this planet I would do it instantly, but im a coward...
I hate how your so perfect with all of your little friend perfect family good education no worries about money and perfect looks...I hate to enter your perfect world from my troll forrest,
and I cant discuss this with you or with anyone,
you already think im way too negative,you'd probably ditch me in a sec if you knew who I really was and what I did in the past and that I cant stand babies/children,
but..I will probably even end up having your baby even if I dont want to, cause I cant stand to lose someone again...as the loneliness is already unbearable even though your still here with me every single day...
You say to me that even though you love me very much your not enough to consist out of my whole social life,and youd be lost without friends and youd really like me to have some...then I just get mad at you if I see the pity on your face and hear in your voice...cause thats the last thing I want..that you feel sorry for my situation...and even though I say ''no I dont need/want friends''
We both know im lying.
Forever alone and dead inside.(sorry really emotional atm)
And I hate it that you...
you who comes from one of the biggest *** dirthole dangerous country on this planet,
being born and raised there yourself but now here,
and still always so positive and loving..and me..not so..
how can you be so positive after all youve seen and been through in your own country...
out of all people I thought youd understand how this world/people really are like...
I feel like Im not allowed to ''feel sorry'' for myself when I look at your past and all youve been through and you turned out such a amazing guy and ''normal''...
so much envy...


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm nuts about you.


----------



## fraugrau

I wish I could pick up the phone right now and tell somebody I love....

'So, it's another Sunday night. Another 12.35am. Another search on Google about suicide methods. Another toss up in my mind, about whether I wish I could go back in time, and whether I'd choose to go back to a particular period of my life, or just keep on rewinding to a time before I was even born.'

The inner mumblings of an eternal underdog!


----------



## cafune

I'm sorry that I'm not as affectionate as you'd like me to be but I'm not going to fake emotions for your benefit.

Thanks for invading my dreams. It's been a real pleasure. (I wouldn't mind being a cabbage for just one day. This is torturous.)


----------



## UgShy

Just goooooo


----------



## Elixir

In no way related to this forum.......

Why do these people exist? WHY? I wish you didn't exist. You're one of the causes of my depression. I blocked that site, but it's still here in my mind. You're freakin b*******.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

stop trying to get me to conform to your ways


----------



## trendyfool

Why do you care so much about me?

I love you a lot. It's hard to believe that I've only known you a few months, and that what happened only happened a few weeks ago. We're already so attached to each other.

I always thought that love would make me feel joyful inside, but it comes to me with a certain heaviness. It's a little bit like the love people feel for their families--the love we have for each other, it feels heavy. And serious. I didn't feel this way before...

Please don't go.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

You are not the one being rude. I was the one being rude and irrational when I kept messaging\adding you on Facebook as JC Denton.

Again, I am truly sorry, and my harassing behaviour ends here and now.

Give me a restraining order if you really want to, since as far as I am concerned, you are a complete stranger to me now.

Your ex-friend, SG.

...

"Great, now I'm depressed again."


----------



## pythonesque

Your negative energy is rubbing off on me. I think I'm the way I am because of how you treated me in the past. How can you be so insightful, and yet so insensitive at the same time? I wish you'd seek help, because you're every bit as messed up as I am. But of course you don't believe in that kind of thing.

And to someone else:

I can tell when you lie to me. I know you do it to spare my feelings, but ...well, honestly, you're not very good at it. I feel used, because I was always there when you needed someone, but you never reciprocated the favour.

And also, whoever called you frivolous was right.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Sooo, ok... are you mad on me or something like that? :sus I don't understand why don't you speak with me anymore. :sus:sus:sus_


----------



## Boring Loser

You know that when i'm telling you something really important or meaningful, and instead of paying attention or giving any responce to what i'm saying, you keep interrupting me to say "Oh, there's something stuck in your teeth" or "oh, there's something on your face right there." You know, that's really rude, and makes me want to punch you in the head. I really don't care at all if i have stuff on my face or in my teeth, I only care that you pay attention to what i say, and since you don't give a ****, i don't know why i still put any effort in trying to talk to you.


----------



## Jellie

Person 1: You have problems with the computer, you know it, I know it. Do something about it before it ruins your next relationship. You were on it all day everyday, you wouldn't even get off for 10 minutes to have a coffee and a chat with me most days. I should have left you ages ago but I was too afraid. So thank you heaps for getting in first and breaking up with me because of my anxiety, it has given me the motivation to seek help and try to get better since I want and need to do things on my own. I am glad we are still friends, but I don't know if I'll be seeing much of you after this weekend. Also, if you do get together with her please don't ruin her life and ask her the same selfish question you asked me when you first decided you wanted to move away, shes still a school kid ffs and it's a horrible choice to make.

Person 2: Your hugs and smiles are freaking me out and there are also alot of rumours going around at work because of it.


----------



## peachteax3

It seems like we always make eye contact with each other and I feel a connection. I want to get to know you better!


----------



## user12345

Stop ****ing around. It's not funny.


----------



## MoonlightSky

I've sort of fallen for you although we haven't talked all that much yet. There's something really attractive about you and I just want to get you know you better, I wish you'd make of an effort with me. Well, I'm not going to give up anyway.


----------



## The Professor

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Sooo, ok... are you mad on me or something like that? :sus I don't understand why don't you speak with me anymore. :sus:sus:sus_


Karma, like that justin timberlake song you like.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

LOL @ how everyone claims to have BDD nowadays. It's like the new "emo" movement.


----------



## heyJude

I really wish you wouldn't say stuff like that. It concerns me.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'd be embarrassed if you ever found out how much I like you.


----------



## Kingpin

When I see your face, I want to throw a brick at it.

If it wasn't for your friends, you would have no identity at all, and you secretly wish someone like me would even acknowledge your existence.


----------



## meepie

I wish you knew how much I care about you. I feel hurt that you think I don't care about you. I am scared that I will not be able to see you again one day and fear the worst will have happened. I want the old you back. It hurts me to see you think so badly of yourself.


----------



## mel

It infuriates me when you tell me you're concerned... I know you don't really care.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

To be honest, Kristy and I have talked about you moving out Thurs. And we are really happy you are. It's sad it's come to this but you moving out will make us both happier. That bathroom will be ours. Your room will be hers. She'll be over more. We are not as close as you think we are, bro. Kristy and I however are and we talk about you all the time.

So all I can say is good luck in Missouri but we will not be missing you a whole lot.


----------



## Tewlsy

I wonder if you realize the kind of emotional scarring this whole thing is leaving me with. You probably do and just don't care. I've tried my best not to demonize you lately, but I've had way too much time to do nothing but think so far this week and this really is all your fault. I'm glad I never truly fell for you, because that would have only ended in complete disaster. Not that this isn't pretty damn close to being one. :blank At least you're sticking to your word and leaving me alone for once.


----------



## Still Waters

No, I don't want to watch videos of someone pretending to be disabled. It really disappoints me you'd find something like that funny. Come on,I know you're a better person than that.


----------



## leave me alone

There is something you're not telling me, I am not stupid.


----------



## Monotony

It's been months since I could go more then 5 minutes without thinking about you its really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Hello22

Ugh, i cannot be bothered with you anymore. 

And like alot of people who have let me down, you don't even realise how loyal i was to you, and deep down i always thought you had the sense to return the favour. 

No more from me, i will not continue what we have, it's all or nothing for me. Please do not contact me again.


----------



## DesertStar91

I don't want to seem weird, you don't know me...but maybe we should go on a date?

and

You really don't know what you're doing, counselors are supposed to make people feel good. You're not supposed to get awkward about it.


----------



## huh

Sure is a lot of hate in this thread. :um


----------



## drowning

This is your fault.


----------



## DarthScorpio11

I wish everyone would just leave me alone, and stop treating me like a second class citizen. I know I'm quiet, weird, and have my issues, but I'm working on them as much as i can. I've been through a lot of **** in life, and i don't need you guys giving me more ****. Just because I'm quiet, and weak, doesn't mean i like taking your ****. I hate it. I go home everyday, and lock myself in because it takes me so much energy emotionally and physically to even get out in the first place. I am a little serious, and I'm not trying to spoil everyone's party. I want everyone to have fun. But I'm going through some ****. 

Everyday i wake up wishing that i could just walk about confident, laughing, telling jokes, and being the life of the party like everyone else. Wish i had something interesting to talk about, and had something that i really thought was worth living for. Life isn't a walk in the park for everyone.


----------



## MindOverMood

I like that you don't wear or need any to look good


----------



## Stilla

I. Don't. want. you.
And these are the reasons why


You told me you were a virgin
you told me you never kissed anyone outside your family
 After several months after being together you tell me, no you're not a virgin but it's ok, because it happened SIX years ago.
 Then a couple months after that you say no the virgin happened when we were together, so you cheated
 After that argument, it turns out they were two separate occasions, another lie
 You say you're done with lying... and then I ask how many people you've slept with. You say three. Another one I haven't heard about. Turns out you slept with this other girl five days before my birthday.
 You blame it all on them, because they knew you had a girlfriend. Turned out they didn't.
 When I ask you why you did it you can't give me an answer.
 Weeks go by, I try to forgive you. I think you've told the whole truth. then I found it wasn't even a one night stand thing as you told me.

We could have been good together.


----------



## AussiePea

Stilla said:


> I. Don't. want. you.
> And these are the reasons why
> 
> 
> You told me you were a virgin
> you told me you never kissed anyone outside your family
> After several months after being together you tell me, no you're not a virgin but it's ok, because it happened SIX years ago.
> Then a couple months after that you say no the virgin happened when we were together, so you cheated
> After that argument, it turns out they were two separate occasions, another lie
> You say you're done with lying... and then I ask how many people you've slept with. You say three. Another one I haven't heard about. Turns out you slept with this other girl five days before my birthday.
> You blame it all on them, because they knew you had a girlfriend. Turned out they didn't.
> When I ask you why you did it you can't give me an answer.
> Weeks go by, I try to forgive you. I think you've told the whole truth. then I found it wasn't even a one night stand thing as you told me.
> 
> We could have been good together.


This sounds awfully familiar, though with reversed roles.


----------



## upndownboi

I feel like I've dissapointed you


----------



## Tewlsy

I honestly never thought I'd be the one to go crazy here. I'm glad I got rid of your number and never bothered to write it down, because I'd probably be the one bugging the **** out of you at this point. You obviously never gave two ****s about me. If I had known you'd have done this well, I definitely would have jumped ship back in April before I was too attached. What the hell were all of those guilt trips for? Just to make me feel bad? Knowing all this, I'm still lonely as all hell. Do I really deserve to feel this way? Probably.


----------



## trendyfool

I feel like apologizing to you, though I have done nothing wrong. I get lost in my thoughts, I blame myself and I think too much about the future. It applies to everything in my life, including you. But I don't want to let that get in the way of being with you, loving you and being loved by you. What we have is very real and true, and I don't want to lose that. Please hold me and tell me it's going to be ok.


----------



## RiversEdge

I had more to say to you, but I didn't.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Sometimes, just sometimes, the way you dress makes me think you really should start letting your wife pick out your clothes for you.


----------



## AussiePea

Sorry about being cold and continuously distant, it's only going to get worse though I apologise.


----------



## RiversEdge

I can't stop thinking about you.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I know you think I neglect you sometimes and I dont seem to be that interested in you but Im actually just nervous to talk to you bcuz I like u so much


----------



## windchimes

What a cool idea...

To my last best friend who really hurt me..

Your a fake...social climber who wears too much make up...who has a fake laugh and you talk about everyone behind their backs, your good friends of what twenty years? I can imagine what you said about me, I was sooo dumb to trust you, to spend time with you, thank god i wised up and stopped calling you back!


----------



## heyJude

I wish you wouldn't drag so much emotional baggage into this. They did you wrong, but that doesn't mean I have to suffer for it. This isn't going to work if you keep questioning my intentions.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Every time I feel like I need someone, it's always you I think of first.

I'm so sad because I'm scared you won't be here one day.


----------



## fanatic203

You're the most immature person I've met in my adult life. Just shut up and stay away from me. I honestly think you're going to hurt my evaluation. I'm not paranoid, I'm sensible. You're blind and stupid.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't miss you in any way, shape, or form.

"stares blankly into space..."

See ya!


----------



## Bryan108

I wish I had more to say but there is simply nothing much to say..


----------



## Revenwyn

This letter I'm writing to you right now is probably the hardest thing I've ever written. I also don't know how to sign the letter because it is obvious the sparks that are still flying between us, over twelve years after we last saw each other. You're stuck in a place where you can't move on in your life and I am married because your freaking family lied and told me you were DEAD! If I had known, I would have been willing to wait forever...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Close but no cigar, no way you can trick me that easily you douche.


----------



## MindOverMood

You're back


----------



## huh

oops, sorry ops


----------



## millenniumman75

I think the weather played road rage this evening.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## Perkins

MindOverMood said:


> You're back


Oh, you know it.


----------



## Calii

Do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## CoastalSprite

Is it me?

Do you know that I'm thinking it might be me? Because I want to ask all the questions people wanna ask when their friends have a crush, but I'm too embarrassed to.

At any rate, _if it is_, you should go for a different girl... You are way too normal and I'm much too crazy.


----------



## whatevzers

**** you then.


----------



## trendyfool

You are the only person who understands me. I'm trapped inside a shell, and all anyone else sees is the shell, but you see the person inside it. Please don't leave me because all I am to myself, without you, is empty.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Don't like me so much, please.
I'm not even cool or bla bla bla.
I can't understand why u like me so much...really...wtf :sus
_


----------



## layitontheline

When you moan about the price of your vitamins and then buy $50 worth of lottery tickets and junk food, I really want to slap you. Plus, lay off the chocolate, it'll do you good. And you're not gonna win ****all so stop throwing your money away.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

This cycle won't stop unless I do something about it. I have the power. The only way is to sacrifice myself. It's the only way you'll be free.


----------



## mdiada

rot in hell, you ugly piece of ****.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I saw someone at the concert who looked a lot like you..he had the same intelligent face, same hair color, but longer like you used to wear it. I remembered again how much I miss you


----------



## MindOverMood

That will get quoted at least 10 times:lol


----------



## feels

You seem really interesting and I want to get to know you.


----------



## RiversEdge

Some of you SA guys are pretty damn hot.


----------



## Bryan108

RiversEdge said:


> Some of you SA guys are pretty damn hot.


Why thank you  lol


----------



## RiversEdge

welcome ._.


----------



## kanra

You know what? You freaking suck. A bunch of retarded rumors about me being lesbian go around at high school, probably started by your "friends" who make fun of me constantly because of it, and you believe them? What kind of friend were you suppposed to be? I mean, seriously. It's kind of pathetic. You watch yaoi and yet you're intolerant of homosexuality in your own gender? :roll What would I have done to you if I actually had been homosexual anyway?
Whatever. I don't care anymore. You don't deserve me as a friend.


----------



## Johny

I like you a lot and I think you're beautiful. If I bother you please let me know, I don't want to annoy you with my updates/jokes.


----------



## Zendo

If I could just hold your hand and walk with you, my SA would disappear in a heartbeat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Wtf goes on in your brain that makes you think acting like that is okay. Hopefully karma makes its way back to you.


----------



## pythonesque

I love you, but you don't even know I exist.


----------



## Aphexfan

Im gonna poke ya out of hiding! oke


----------



## odd_one_out

**** you.


----------



## steelmyhead

I never really had a chance. I'm lucky I've gotten as far as I have. I wonder where I'd be if that never happened. It has affected my life immensely. My trust in people is nonexistent. I should have told someone.


----------



## puppy

Stop putting tea leaves down the garbage disposal, it always clogs and then I have to stick my hand down there when the sink is filled with gross water.


----------



## Lissyu

Please...
You know I love you IMMENSELY, but enough is ENOUGH! I've put up with your behavior long enough and my patience is wearing thin. Your ignorance and catty attitude is enough to repulse anyone in your presence. First off, you're impossible to satisfy. I feed you whenever you want and give in to your demands. But it really gets on my nerves when you just sit there and stare. You wanted the goddamn food, I give it to you, but then you have the goddamn nerve to refuse it? It's bad enough that you wake me up at 4 in the morning for your own goddamn needs. I have my own too, and that's sleep! You know I have enough trouble sleeping as it is! I have also had it with you vomiting all over the carpet and pissing outside of your box. You know damn well where your kitty litter is.


----------



## Xarin

I've got a big, fat, lesbian crush on you!


----------



## Johny

Numer eitt:
Thanks for being understanding and supportive of me. These past couple years have been hell and you never judged me or put me down.

due:
I really enjoyed working with you and I regret not asking what your fb is and if you wanted to keep in touch. I have this intense anxiety being in any way social with people. I think you're really cool.

tres:
Purple monkey dishwasher.


----------



## puppy

Lissyu said:


> Please...
> You know I love you IMMENSELY, but enough is ENOUGH! I've put up with your behavior long enough and my patience is wearing thin. Your ignorance and catty attitude is enough to repulse anyone in your presence. First off, you're impossible to satisfy. I feed you whenever you want and give in to your demands. But it really gets on my nerves when you just sit there and stare. You wanted the goddamn food, I give it to you, but then you have the goddamn nerve to refuse it? It's bad enough that you wake me up at 4 in the morning for your own goddamn needs. I have my own too, and that's sleep! You know I have enough trouble sleeping as it is! I have also had it with you vomiting all over the carpet and pissing outside of your box. You know damn well where your kitty litter is.


Ha! And I though my social anxiety was bad.


----------



## Freiheit

I've been thinking about you everyday at least 5 times a day, for the past 6 years. (creepy much?)


----------



## leave me alone

Get out of my head please. :blank I have only talk to you once for a short time and I'll never meet you again. Why it is so hard for me to stop thinking about you.


----------



## Jollygoggles

I'm not afraid too, I just refuse to.

"Damn! You are fit as ****."


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're not going to be an easy person to forget.


----------



## MindOverMood

You are just.. so damn cute


----------



## Midna

What do you want from me!?


----------



## Queen of Spades

Why are you being a ***** all of a sudden? I thought you were such a generous, loving, perfect individual? At least that's what your moronic friends think you are. If you want to be a ***** and ***** about me and my family with your friends, at least do it secretly. That way, you'd be able to keep some of your dignity. I'm not the one who's desperate to be friends with you anyway. It's only you who keeps coming back. So why be a *****? If you don't like me, just leave me. I won't miss you.


----------



## blue the puppy

i wish you would text me


----------



## MorgansGotSwag

dear mom, STOP GOING THROUGH ALL MY ****


----------



## heyJude

I wish you would take that horrendous photo of me off of facebook. Well, at least not have it up as your profile pic. Ughhhh..why


----------



## maidahl

ssssssss


----------



## summer30

I wish that I had got to known you better this year...


----------



## MachineSupremacist

[In response to this graphic on their Facebook wall]










I'd never cheat on you if you loved me. I'd value you and cherish you and stay with you until we're both old.


----------



## Xtraneous

I'm sorry.


----------



## Elixir

I feel guilty because you've done everything for me. You're here for me and if it wasn't for you, I don't think I would be here right now. But I'm stuck in a deep, dark abyss right now and I feel hopeless that things will get better for me. I feel as if no one can help me and I will never tell you how bad things have got for me, because you'll be worried about me and I will hate myself more for it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yeah, yeah, bro...I know you know everyone & are always hanging out with important and/or rich people, etc...I can't relate & I honestly don't care. Glad it makes you happy though & that you're finding the direction you want to take your life


----------



## whatevzers

I wish I could have stayed with you guys instead. Its looks like you're having a blast and I wish I could have been there. Maybe it'll be like before someday.


----------



## Xtraneous

I'm going to be the death of you.


----------



## noyadefleur

You seem like a really nice person, and you have cool interests, I just don't think I can do this. It's a commitment, and I'm afraid I'll just let you down regardless. I've gotten into this before, and it's not ended well. I'd just rather not head down that path again.


----------



## maidahl

sssssssssssss


----------



## matmad94

Just because I have different view about things doesn't make me a freak. Sure I want to go to university, make a fresh start and maybe even make some new friends as at the moment dictating to me how I should live my life is only making me hate you more >_>


----------



## CristianNC

You suck at chess, dad! You always go for material instead of position!


----------



## iheartkpop

First, I wanna say this to a cute guy I saw at school but will no longer see him anymore: Hey, I think you're cute! I wish you could have come talk to me. I wanna get to know you. Let's get to know each other more, yeah? Lol. Also, I miss you! 

Secondly, this is to one of my friend, whom I am jealous of: Hey girl, I just wanted to tell you that I am very jealous of you and have always been jealous of you. I'm jealous that you have many people that loves and cares about you. I hate that you're always the center of attention. I hate that you catch a lot of people's attention. Why can't I be like you? You are soooo lucky. :sigh


----------



## ben88

I merely stumbled and fell into your garden, i wasn't there on purpose.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I don't even know you and I've only seen one of your posts online, but I do not like you. You're just like the rest of those who don't give people like me a fair chance.


----------



## Neutrino

Delete


----------



## DreamAway

I'd like to be friends.


----------



## Dying note

I'm sorry I'm still here, burdening you--being something you are ashamed of.


----------



## Xtraneous

^


----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood

Mum my thighs aren't big and they have NEVER been big.


----------



## MrBummer

Just pretend I don't exist.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_I feel so bad bykoz i'm a terrible person with all of u!

_


----------



## MaxPower

I'm worrying about you.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I will never forget all the money you've stolen from me


----------



## coeur_brise

Go and get them. Your dream are in the making. You really can get out there.


----------



## Boring Loser

You are not unflawed either.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Yeah yeah yeah, you know who I am and what I am doing, so why don't you get your *** out of here before I stop pretending to be oblivious.


----------



## JAkDy

Lets chat over video-skype rather than chat.............

but i'm a little too nervous.


----------



## Revenwyn

You know why I love him more. You're never here for me. I do all this **** to help you and you refuse to try anymore. I'm supposed to listen to your *****ing and moaning day in and day out, always about the same old stuff you've been bringing up for the past eight years. Yes, he has problems just like you. Yes, he has some worse problems than yours, or had at any rate, but he at least is working them through. And, he listens to mine. I have a need to be needed, but I also have a need to be listened to and heard. 
I don't believe in divorce, but I wish I had never bought his family's lie that he was dead, and I wish that I had not met you and decided to keep waiting for him, no matter what. I almost, no I take the almost back, I DO wish that your premonition about your early death comes true, then I won't have to sin in order to get out of this mess. I'm physically staying here, I may even give you what you need, or let you take it regardless, but emotionally, we're through.


----------



## MindOverMood

So what's the name of your banned account on here? Since you're obviously not a new member:roll


----------



## coeur_brise

You worry so much because you actually care a lot. If it weren't so, you'd be apathetic and wasteful about things. So take it as a compliment, you worry, therefore you care. The one side of the coin is just fear, the other side, loving.


----------



## upndownboi

why aren't you just happy im feeling better? i thought you were my friend. i feel dissapointed and sad that you don't seem to be able to accept me, was it only depression that we were relating over? i thought it went deeper, my mistake i guess.


----------



## Jollygoggles

You look like a shaven bear. It's awesome.


----------



## miminka

i'm sorry for the blood and
broken glass.

i'm sorry for the silence.


----------



## NomadChild

stop sending me stupid texts we aren't getting together so **** off


----------



## feels

You're always so sincere and I love it. It's very refreshing. 
To know that you've felt the same way, had the same fears, and yet you now believe you can do anything makes me feel like one day I'll have the same realization.


----------



## chantellabella

Oh totally not afraid to say it. 

People in a group think they are brave when they get on a band wagon or gang.

But they are just cowards.

You know how I know?

Put them alone in a room and say "boo!"


----------



## Gidi

My mom don't know about my social anxiety disorder and I wish I had the courage to tell her....


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

never leave me.


----------



## Gidi

My mom is so judgmental Im afraid of telling her things because I know she will judge me ;(


----------



## whiterabbit

Stop complain-bragging.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Thank you...
I am numb beyond belief now.. Why


----------



## Freiheit

I got lucky. You were an awesome teacher.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Sometimes, I get the the overwhelming urge to kick you in the kneecap. I think it would be hilarious to watch you fall. I feel less evil after hearing someone else describe you as Hitler's wife today. Quit mumbling things about people under your breath like they can't hear you - like _I_ can't hear you. Don't put that **** on my shoulders. I don't want to hear it. Keep it to your damn self. Why do you only see the bad in people? You just enjoying b****ing.


----------



## Bryan108

hi


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

hayli...i think we should cuddle. then i could pound you.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_I feel awkward around u.

_


----------



## pythonesque

_Mi manchi. Avrei voluto conoscerti meglio.

PS. Scusa il mio brutto italiano._


----------



## T-Bone

Stop sending me letters from prison you ****. I'm not sending you any money, and I was over you 10 years ago!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Sometimes, I get the the overwhelming urge to kick you in the kneecap. *I think it would be hilarious to watch you fall.* I feel less evil after hearing someone else describe you as Hitler's wife today. Quit mumbling things about people under your breath like they can't hear you - like _I_ can't hear you. Don't put that **** on my shoulders. I don't want to hear it. Keep it to your damn self. Why do you only see the bad in people? You just enjoying b****ing.


I thought that would be hilarious, too. But then I thought, what if I were an ant, and she fell on me and my family...then it wouldn't seem quite so funny.


----------



## fire mage64

You're always angry and bitter toward your own family. I know that you try hard to take care of us and buy us everything we need but sometimes your attitude is insulting. So maybe you did marry the wrong person but you need to work it out anyway. You can't keep blaming each other for your problems. You need to talk it out. I'm 19 and my experience is that of a child's but even I know that it takes good communication to make things work. I love you for everything you have done to support me. But sometimes you hurt my feelings. I don't show my feelings because I don't know if your anger will allow you to understand them. You grew up as a Christian so you should know what it means to love others as you love yourself and treat others as you would like to be treated.


----------



## JGreenwood

I know 2 things for sure:
1. Most people would say that it's too soon to be in love with you
2. I AM madly in love with you


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm so scared of bothering you. D:


----------



## Xtraneous

hi


----------



## iamwhoiam

"For an adult, you are one of the most childish, immature people I have ever known. You are a pessimist and find fault with everything. You blame everyone else for your problems instead of accepting responsibiliy for your actions. As a hypocrite, you scream and yell that others around you yell instead of having a normal conversation, then walk away yelling when someone tries to talk calmy with you. You need to see a psychiatrist and get your bi-polar drug addicted delusional personality disorder dealt with."


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm trying not to feel attached to you and it's failing miserably. You can laugh that off but I can't.


----------



## Arcane

Quit criticizing me. I know you think it's supposed to make me improve, but all it does it turn me into a nervous wreck. It's like nothing I do pleases you. I do better than than the average person, but it's still not enough? Now I'm too scared to tell you I failed the AP test, and that I don't really care even if I did pass it.


----------



## ImWeird

Yeah, I totally did that on purpose. Use your brain a little.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I think I love you. I really, really love you. I'm sorry, I wish I didn't


----------



## Monotony

Don't stop showing up halfway through a semester this time... please, your the only person I have to talk to.


----------



## SAgirl

I'm glad that I can be truthful and honest. Maybe I should have just written that on a piece of paper or in a journal so I could hear my own thoughts. 

And to you, yes you. I hate that you come to this site. Remember I told you that it was my sanctuary. If I had magic powers I would banish you.


----------



## lily92

**** off. just **** off.


----------



## miminka

"I can't believe you don't shut up!"


----------



## chantellabella

CR group..........

It seems it was very easy for you to just let me go away.
You know why I left ?..........I walked up behind you three (my so-called friends) and you were talking smack about me. 
Oh of course it SOUNDED like prayer.
That's how you guys cover the fact that you're just gossiping.
The very fact that it was easy to just forget me, tells me that the whole "we care about you" was just a fake. 

Funny thing...............I'm not all that sad. I don't miss you.

In fact, the only holy person I miss after all those years of dealing with holy people lives in South Africa. And recently I found out why I miss him so much. It wasn't because of him. It was because he reminded me of my youngest brother. I miss my youngest brother terribly. You, my South African ex friend.........
Not so much.


----------



## Revenwyn

Yes, let your dark side call to mine. I want to be yours. If you were given the Dark Gift, I'd want you to turn me too, so we could be together forever...


----------



## AceEmoKid

Don't get me wrong, you're a nice kid. So nice of you to pity my awkwardness and disguise it as "getting to know me better."

But I don't appreciate you giving away my phone number to your friend so he can troll me.

So next time you call, I'll be putting the ringer on silent. 

And next time you wanna talk-- let's not and say we did.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Not really afraid to say this, as I would say it to this person if they were to come back online. I want to get it off my chest.

I hate you. You have used me for the last mother ****ing time. You know what the **** you're doing. You tossed me like a piece of trash as you found someone new to hang out with. **** you. I hope you never find happiness.


----------



## Strwbrry

Dear...
We like the same things, can talk quite good with eachother.. You're awkward around girls, I'm awkward around boys, so you'll understand... And I only have the courage to say this here, but would you go to prom with me??


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Hating everyone I know more everyday, wish I could move to Mars.


----------



## PickleNose

You make me wish I could change.


----------



## shelbster18

Why did you have to call me a ****** a couple of nights ago on MSN? Whether you were drunk or not, that really hurt.


----------



## The Gooner

Why couldn't I have met you sooner? Why can't I be as social as you? Even though we've known each other for only 2 months, I have never connected with someone as quick as I did with you. I wish that we both weren't in separate relationships so that we could spend more time together.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You have such a cheeky smile. Haha man I wish I could get to know you better, even as just friends.


----------



## Hello22

Now now, there was no need for that.


----------



## Jollygoggles

^ that _has_ to be about my pm.


----------



## Jollygoggles

^ this definitely isn't about me.


----------



## Taija

I know you're not sleeping and keep staring at me..


----------



## Aribeth

lolol you're black nyuguh


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

You SUCK! (But I still miss you, LMFVAO)


----------



## noyadefleur

You're making me uncomfortable.


----------



## blue the puppy

i wish you liked me the way i liked you


----------



## pythonesque

blue the puppy said:


> i wish you liked me the way i liked you


Reminds me of a song...


----------



## CoastalSprite

Can we talk about something other than boys?


----------



## leave me alone

I am sorry. I know I am terrible.


----------



## TJenkins602

I don't want to be bothered right now. I need my space. Quit following. You trying to find out where I live from my friends is a little scary. I'm not into guys. So keep it in your pants, LOL!!!


----------



## bk

Please text me. The wait is killing me


----------



## leonardess

either you're never there or you're always there. It's mardi-gras or it's lent with you!


----------



## bk

bk said:


> Please text me. The wait is killing me


Thanks for getting back to me, you made my day


----------



## ImWeird

It didn't work the first time for a reason. Donnnnn't come here anymoreeee, please. I don't even really want you to call or txt... I don't like you.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

i wish i could love you, but i cant.


----------



## odd_one_out

I don't know if I'll be up to talking today.


----------



## coconutt

What the hell is wrong with you? You need a degree to work you out. You either want to be in my life, or you dont! Im not prepared to beg anyone for attention or fight for it...your really not all that to be honest.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Might as well just kill myself now. You wouldn't even care. I guess I'm just that ****ing worthless that everyone feels it's okay to jerk me around and do as they please.


----------



## Lasair

I was hoping to see you today, I really wanted to have a chat with you. I don't have anyone else to talk to about this stuff. It is not the fact that you couldn't meet up but you never contacted me to say you'd not be around. I am upset, but you'll never know that.


----------



## bk

How bad of a sign is it that you want your room-mate to tag along? I did use the word 'date' when I invited you and it just makes me feel like you don't actually want to date me. If that's the case I would rather be told directly instead of having other people invited along.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

So I guess we should never speak to each other again in real-life...


----------



## Still Waters

You're completely wrong! I don't like confrontations at all and I will never seek them out BUT if I need to defend someone I love,especially someone who cannot defend themselves-you bet I'll do it! If you had even an ounce of integrity,you'd do the same. Whatever you think you gain by brown nosing the world,you lose so much more than that by being a person no one can respect.

For someone else - I've always thought you were wonderful -I would have been a loyal,loving friend to you-It's too bad you can't appreciate that -We're both missing out because of it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

If only I could rewind the clock we'd be together for sure.... ahh well. Maybe one day.


----------



## Hadron92

why did you (or rather didn't you) do that. i could accept any reason. this uncertainty, however, is putting me in a kind of limbo.:roll


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

****** hypocrites.


----------



## flykiwi

heyy...are you married? got a girlfreind? how old are you?
>_>


----------



## flykiwi

to manager: why do you hate me?


----------



## Pure Grace

You are my best friend.


----------



## flykiwi

Im embarassed to be related to you.


----------



## Kchloee

I'm sorry that I abandoned our friendship. I'm also sorry that I'm too afraid to try it get back what we had.


----------



## cherryboom

You're a vile sadist b***h and I never want to see you again.

(to my now ex-best friend who gets a thrill from seeing others in pain. I'm not going to stoop to her level by saying this though)


----------



## Lasair

I don't think any different of you - I didn't expect more from you in the first place!


----------



## catcharay

Mum and dad, I'm sorry I can't be the daughter that I want to be for you, and that you deserve.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Debayudh, please don't ruin this for me...


----------



## leonardess

I'm sorry. I'm so sorry - I meant well. yes, I know I'm blushing. that's probably what my headstone will say - she died red as a beet. forget what I said, it was stupid of me. Unless you liked it. I don't know. I don't know what to think. as soon as I did it I regretted it. I'm such an old idiot.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm sorry if I unnerve you, I really do get overexcited sometimes. Or maybe I'm just crap at saying stuff. Oh well.


----------



## Cashew

1. Hey, I think you're really cool, and we should be friends. I need to stop going to your profile and then not saying anything.

2. I so badly don't want to get back into the whole.. interrogatey thing, but I've been dying to ask you how much you talk to her, and if anything else happened. and if you're still close to that other person. I can't stop thinking about it, but I'm scared of the answer.

3. Where did you go? You haven't really talked to me in weeks. You're "busy". I wish you would stop disappearing on me. I thought we were friends, but I don't think you actually like me.


----------



## Losm

I've forgiven, but I haven't forgotten.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

"I would rather you wouldn't."

I don't think you realize how much you hurt me emotionally in saying that to me, hun.


----------



## Dying note

You need to move back home now, not in another two or three years. You're getting older and another two or three years might make that move impossible.


----------



## Daft

I know you live in the UK and I'm all the way in the US, but for you I'd find a way to make it work no matter how hard it sounds if you'd only give me the chance. I know couples who are doing and have done it. You're a rare breed and I adore you for holding onto who you are and showing me the kindness that you have - one in a million doesn't even come close. I can't imagine myself with anyone else right now, but I don't have any other choice but to move on.


----------



## Nefury

I like to read everyone's comments and pretend they are directed at me.


----------



## Strwbrry

Am I... your friend?? 0.0


----------



## Matt21

Do you want to have lunch with me tomorrow?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I love your red dress. It looks good on you. How are you?


----------



## CoastalSprite

If you don't want to drink, then don't. It's not that complicated, sheesh.


----------



## ApathyDivine

It's been a year already. but I know you are alive and well. Will you ever come back online again? I wanted to forget you, but I've known you for so long that I just can't.


----------



## Jollygoggles

You make me want to tear your clothes off.


----------



## ImWeird

Jollygoggles said:


> You make me want to tear your clothes off.


You flatter me.

--------------

I'd rather not go.


----------



## Jollygoggles

ImWeird said:


> You flatter me.


PS

I love you.


----------



## njodis

I love you a lot and I'm terrified my anxious dumbassery is going to ruin everything. Please, please have patience with me. I'm not perfect but I'm trying as hard as I can.


----------



## Parcius

I think that we should go our separate ways now. I am deeply sorry.


----------



## Parcius

I want to get to know you better.


----------



## River In The Mountain

How can you expect not me to laugh at the seagull that is standing behind you staring mindlessly at the back of your head while you talk?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Jollygoggles said:


> You make me want to tear your clothes off.





ImWeird said:


> You flatter me.
> 
> --------------
> 
> I'd rather not go.


:b


----------



## Still Waters

I want to see the movie-Bowling for Columbine- I need to be more informed about this world.


----------



## vaness

I miss you


----------



## shelbster18

Just when I'm about to get over you, you come back.


----------



## leonardess

quit making those ****ing cat noises. it's irritating the hell out of me. if i want to hear that all day, i'll get a real ****ing cat.


----------



## leonardess

we're not going to continue.


----------



## Hello22

You are an *******.

Dont ever refer to me as a mental patient, and then come busting into my room roaring obscenities at me, waking me up, you ignorant ball bag. It's no wonder most of your siblings don't talk to you anymore, you are pathetic and unreasonable. 

I owe you NOTHING. don't talk to me like i should respect you when you have such a strong hate towards me. Everything i own i worked for, including my college degree, was all on my own, so don't try and belittle me, just cos you wasted your younger years. You never amounted to nothing, so why on earth would i take 'helpful advice' from you??

It's a pity i couldn't choose my dad when i was born, but i got stuck with a thick **** like you. Once i move away, i don't ever wanna hear from you again. and when the time comes that you need me, i don't wanna hear it.

Sort your own mental issues out before you condemn anyone else.


----------



## layitontheline

You act like you don't have control over your misery, but you do. Be brave.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

What kind of 26 year old does this ****? You're a ****ing immature loser.


----------



## pythonesque

You are the most gorgeous man I've ever met. Everything about you - your smile, the strands of grey in your hair, the empty ring finger - makes me ashamed to be the plain, gawky teenager that I am. (Depending on how good you are with numbers, you might have worked out that I'm older than I look.)


----------



## aloneanddizzy

Do you remember that day when you and I were leaning against the opposite sides of that shaky cubicle wall? If either of us had pulled away, the wall would have collapsed on the other. For that few minutes I felt like we were supporting each other, the way a loving couple would, and it was a thrilling sensation that I've never forgotten since. I wish I could have told you then how much I was in love with you, and I wish I believed (then or now) that you could ever have felt the same way toward me.


----------



## leonardess

you have incredible eyes - large and dark, with puppy dog eyelids. how dare you turn those things on me.


----------



## shelbster18

Well, I guess you still won't talk to me online. It's hard to get over you. I just wish it was easy to forget everything. You said you never wanted to lose contact with me and I believed you. I just want to forget you now. It would make things easier for me.


----------



## False Protagonist

I think you and I could have been good friends...


----------



## Milco

River In The Mountain said:


> How can you expect not me to laugh at the seagull that is standing behind you staring mindlessly at the back of your head while you talk?


Might want to actually tell them that so they aren't scared you were laughing at them :um
And poor mr. seagull was having a depressed moment :\


----------



## cafune

I'm torn between wanting to get to know you and wishing you would disappear.

Ugh. You guys are so embarrassing. :hide


----------



## Jollygoggles

I'm not actually afraid to tell anyone anything.

I is a mouth.


----------



## heyJude

I miss you


----------



## Jollygoggles

I told you.


----------



## emmanemma

Sorry for being a douche. Truth is The more you talked about yourself the less I liked about you.  I'm sorry.


----------



## ImWeird

I think we should stop what we're doing. :/ Just not feeling it, I'm sorry.


----------



## leonardess

Jollygoggles said:


> I told you.


did not.


----------



## leonardess

I should have introduced myself and asked about your English degree. you should have asked for my number. i'm kicking myself so much my *** has "Vibram" imprinted all over it. when will I start acting like an adult?


----------



## leonardess

"So, moving to Colorado, eh? Who's going to be my boytoy now? that's great though. Life is like a shark. It has to keep moving forward or it dies."


----------



## VC132

i see you everyday, and i know you probably don't think i'm good enough. but, luckily there's this thing called internet and i'm gonna be a person more worthwhile than I am today.


----------



## catcharay

Would you be able to lend me some money?


----------



## Cashew

Forget you then..


----------



## Leary88

I don't know where I stand with you anymore. That's probably my own fault, but I wish I could know for sure.


----------



## Neutrino

Delete


----------



## Jollygoggles

Shut up, Heidi!


----------



## bk

I fell for you too easily and I regret it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Parcius said:


> I think that we should go our separate ways now. I am deeply sorry.





Parcius said:


> I want to get to know you better.


That's a 180-degree turn if I ever saw one :eyes.
Was that the same person?


----------



## leonardess

Jollygoggles said:


> Shut up, Heidi!


no, you shut up!


----------



## blue the puppy

you are a 'see-you-next-tuesday'


----------



## Jollygoggles

Don't tell me to shut up. 'less you want a whoopin'!


----------



## leonardess

Jollygoggles said:


> Don't tell me to shut up. 'less you want a whoopin'!


shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup
shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup


----------



## Still Waters

Well,you turned out not to be a true friend after all - Surprise?!?


----------



## bk

You make my head hurt. You and your gender.


----------



## hello world

"I like you a lot  "


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

"I miss you. Why won't you come back to me? I promise I'll try to do better"


----------



## NoHeart

''Thank you for everything you have done for me''


----------



## Fawnhearted

I miss you but you hurt me too much to be worth it.


----------



## ImWeird

You have a nice bum.


----------



## Milco

ImWeird said:


> You have a nice bum.


Thanks, man!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

:heart


----------



## CoastalSprite

I think the world of you.

I'm actually not afraid to tell you this, but it's hard to just insert this into a conversation :blank


----------



## ImWeird

Milco said:


> Thanks, man!


No problem, sweetheart.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Why are you not here for me when I need you, but you'd rather spend time cheering up someone else in pain :|


----------



## heyJude

Forget you.


----------



## Mirror

1. Hey mom, I pull out my eyelashes and I can't quite seem to stop.

2. I am so sorry. I'm going back to the way we used to be before we were together. I am so sorry. I take you for granted. If you knew what I did I think you would despise me. I am so sorry. It's so difficult to be with you. ****. I'm going to miss this. I am so sorry. **** :'(


----------



## PotterWitter

You may think you and your family are perfect but you're even more flawed than me.


----------



## peachclouds

Why do you tell me you love me? It doesn't feel like you do. Don't feel obligated to say it if you don't mean it. 

Yours truly, 
Forever confused


----------



## flawed

Hi R, please don't leave. You're one of my few real and close friends I have left in this world. You easily are the best friend I've ever had, if you really do move out of state, it's going to be so hard for me to move on. You have no idea just how much you mean to me.

Hey Mum, I actually almost failed an exam last semester. I haven't made any friends at uni and I have trouble sleeping the night before class. You would never imagine the sheer mental effort it takes just to step onto campus. I wish you would pick up on these things...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You mean the world to me, I am incredibly sad.


----------



## Elixir

If I could, I would crack open your skull with my fist.


----------



## Aribeth

I want to kill that group of friends of yours. First I shall put them all together and force you to make a choice, which one of them to spare. I want every one of them to hear from you how they are not the one you chose to save. And I want to see their reactions. I want them to curse at you while the spikes from the ceiling slowly go down on them. And, just before they hurt them, I will stop the spikes and manually kill the one you wanted to live. Just to see your reaction, b***h. After that, I will kill all your friends anyway, decapitate them and put their heads together on a plate. I will lock you in that room for weeks, and only give you water. Your only choice for survival is to eat their heads from the plate. Ahh, see what good your "friends" are for? Weeks after, when your friends' heads are all in your belly, (unless you refused and starved yourself to death), I shall be your only friend remaining. Finally, your attention can be fully on me and not on those idiots! But, since you won't accept me after what I did, I will have to kill you too, in the end. I will burn you to death with a flamethrower and laugh at you.
Finally, I will be free of you, miserable b***h, and I shall go on with my life, happy. You and your elite group of friends shall be no more.


----------



## Death from Behind

^
I like you. You can help me take over the world.


----------



## Jollygoggles

andreiuca said:


> I want to kill that group of friends of yours. First I shall put them all together and force you to make a choice, which one of them to spare. I want every one of them to hear from you how they are not the one you chose to save. And I want to see their reactions. I want them to curse at you while the spikes from the ceiling slowly go down on them. And, just before they hurt them, I will stop the spikes and manually kill the one you wanted to live. Just to see your reaction, b***h. After that, I will kill all your friends anyway, decapitate them and put their heads together on a plate. I will lock you in that room for weeks, and only give you water. Your only choice for survival is to eat their heads from the plate. Ahh, see what good your "friends" are for? Weeks after, when your friends' heads are all in your belly, (unless you refused and starved yourself to death), I shall be your only friend remaining. Finally, your attention can be fully on me and not on those idiots! But, since you won't accept me after what I did, I will have to kill you too, in the end. I will burn you to death with a flamethrower and laugh at you.
> Finally, I will be free of you, miserable b***h, and I shall go on with my life, happy. You and your elite group of friends shall be no more.


Feisty.


----------



## Milco

Forget everything else I've said.
All I want you to know is that you're cute and amazing and I like you a lot.


----------



## LuxAeterna

Dare I disclose my secret? Hi, friends (most) and family. I have a beau (I'm married).


----------



## shelbster18

I felt like that was very disrespectful when you were implying that I was slow just because of some pointless thing that wasn't even a big deal and you got mad because of it. Yet, you said you didn't say that I was acting slow. I don't want to talk to you ever again. To be honest, you annoy me and you act stalkerish in a weird way. Go away, please.


----------



## leonardess

I'm sorry you're leaving. if you didn't have enough places to couch surf, I'd offer you one if I had a place to myself. 


forgive me if I've read too much into things. the last thing I'd ever want to do is offend you, but if you find yourself back here for any reason, and you're still unattached and think you'd like a torrid affair for a short while, here's my number.


----------



## ty44

I want to go back to october. Life could have been perfect.


----------



## MaxPower

1. If you want me to focus on my studies, stop asking me thought provoking questions, that I would have no choice but to spend a week thinking about!

2. Thank you for pumping me up with very dangerous meds without looking at the blood work you ordered, that thanks to you I had to pay for because you didn't fill out the paper work correctly.

3. Speaking of the dangerous meds, thank you for telling me to take them without informing me of the risk, like say wanting to put my head through a mirror. But that was my fault, I should've never trusted my doctors.

4. I don't have answers to your questions, so stop asking them! Maybe you should get me a chance to recover from the darkest month of my life, before forcing me to answer questions that I don't know the answer to.


----------



## Perkins

When you remember me, it means that you have carried something of who I am with you, that I have left some mark of who I am on who you are. It means that you can summon me back to your mind even though countless years and miles may stand between us. It means that if we meet again, you will know me. It means that even after I die, you can still see my face and hear my voice and speak to me in your heart.
For as long as you remember me, I am never entirely lost. When I'm feeling most ghost-like, it is your remembering me that helps remind me that I actually exist. When I'm feeling sad, it's my consolation. When I'm feeling happy, it's part of why I feel that way.
If you forget me, one of the ways I remember who I am will be gone. If you forget, part of who I am will be gone.


----------



## heyJude

Quit telling me to relax. You're the one who needs to relax, buddy. You make things too complicated for yourself.


----------



## Jovydwmyh

Fu** YOU YOU FAT BI*** your fake.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Thank you, thank you for everything, you changed my life. You made me a better person. I'm sorry for being a dick about things towards the end. You helped me when I need help more than ever, and you didn't ask for much.. just for me to not get attached, to not be weird. I can't change things though, I have to move on, as much as I still feel like I have feelings for you, which is stupid. Thank you, Sophie...


----------



## godhelpme2

i can't wait for my dad to croak. sounds horrible i know. but he's abusive and is ruining my life, already ruined my moms.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Dear managers at work, you're all b*tches. Fake, fake, fake.

Dear G, I like you. I really do. But you live so far away and I don't think it will ever work out. I guess I keep holding onto nothing.


----------



## leonardess

Here. Is. My. Number. 


I....think I can actually do this. maybe. yes. yes, I can. I think.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I hate you and the rest of your dumb family for ruining whatever peace and happiness I was looking forward to. Please tell your over sarcastic sister that she needs to learn some decency if she wants to get things done out of my mother. We are not your ****ing slaves and you do not have the right to dictate terms and tell us where to go and what to do. We have our own ****ed up lives to lead and please don't inconvenience us by dumping this old lady on us when she doesn't even consider us a part of the family.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone

hgjhgj


----------



## kilgoretrout

I sometimes peek from behind closed curtains. Watching you doing that yard work and smoking that cigarette. 

O_O


----------



## River In The Mountain

I thought you were 'different' to the usual.


----------



## blue the puppy

i wish i didnt still think about you 24/7
because all it does is make me cry


----------



## Jollygoggles

leonardess said:


> Here. Is. My. Number.
> 
> I....think I can actually do this. maybe. yes. yes, I can. I think.


Do it!


----------



## leonardess

Please, keep looking at that blonde when I'm sitting right next to you. Then she can listen to this crap you spout and I'll be gone, baby, gone.


----------



## derpresion

i guess i wish this situation wasnt so mismatched to either of us.. but you still are a giant jerk. =/


----------



## TallTales

I wished you'd stop getting angry at me for not wanting to talk to you on the phone for hours a day. I want space, but I'm scared to hurt your feelings. I'm sorry I hurt them more by just making excuses to avoid you because of it.


----------



## odd_one_out

Why ask about my day, as though making a point to do that only out of duty, then change the subject once I start to describe it? You're not that interested really I'd guess. Then I get her tutting and sighing whenever I mention something. You always say I make your life much easier. I'm very useful and convenient. Same old story with you people. I'm sure this won't be contained in me long. Good luck to us.


----------



## Stilla

You have no right to ask me that. You have no right to stand there with tears in your eyes like it diminishes my worth as a human being and woman. I am not twelve anymore I am twenty years old for god's sake, a grown up woman. And I know you have trouble accepting that but that's not my problem.


----------



## Still Waters

I'm holding in everything right now,because I don't want to make everyone uncomfortable.- But don't think I'm letting anything you say be forgotten-You can impress others with you boasting but I know what a piece of dirt you really are.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_I don't really want to talk with you... but i need someone who would help me to be in real life ;ooo I mean...when I'm alone I'm too anxious, but with you I could move on :afr
_


----------



## SuperSky

You're a stupid ****ing idiot.


----------



## theseventhkey

Get away from me......:sus


----------



## i just want luv

I really cant find the thought thread im feelin phylisophical at this juncture none can fathom, where the watch went paralells determan greatness Id rather get high then stagger label me that final. help revolutionize what stands for citizenship inpigments calibur into recognades no more drink just blaze dot com help us make the world better place. My birthday yesterday strong will creatomn making diamonds off poker exibiutions .


----------



## Tania I

-yes, i don't like small useless talk cause i know you don't mean it. if i say good morning, it means i really wish you a good start of day.

-Please stop creeping me out with AK-47 like questions as if you want to matched me with your father.

-hate it when you told me my English is bad while you spelled previous as prevewous.


----------



## bk

I think I want to ask you on a date again, but I'm going to wait a few days because I feel like playing games. If you say you are busy you will probably temporarily break my heart again.


----------



## Lynkz

You just want drama drama drama and I can't be arsed with it to be honest. Give me a clear answer or **** off  I'm not playing this game every time I talk to you


----------



## meepie

I think about you a lot, more than I should. I hope that my wishes come true.


----------



## G i r l

Get your *** here now!


----------



## DMIND11

To the girl I have been talking to for the past two months:

At first you seemed very interested in me and we seemed to be on the same page. I have always like you and now it has been at least 3 weeks that you don't show the same interest. Yet, when we do see each other which is less and less as time passes, you still act interested. I wish I knew if you really are or if you are not interested because my affection keeps growing and in the end I am just going to get hurt if you are not interested. Either way you are a great girl and I know you are busy so I will give you time. I haven't said it to you, but I will patiently wait until you decide to have a formal relationship, or just end it once in for all. I have already told you my feelings and you wanted to take things very slow so we will go at your pace.

there, I said it.


----------



## marokji

When my friends tell me to go and communicate with strangers, i act indifferent and don't go because it's "boring", and "stupid". But i'm actually just scared because i don't know how to talk to strangers. Believe it or not, i don't know how to order fastfood.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I'm not your doormat.


----------



## River In The Mountain

me gusta


----------



## Jollygoggles

You're my doormat.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Are you avoiding me?


----------



## Tibble

Why are you ignoring me? I just want to be your friend


----------



## Strwbrry

Should I...


----------



## Ckg2011

I am a grown Flipping man, not a child that who needs to have someone do everything for him. Everything I have done in my life I have done by myself with no one's help. Nobody there to pick me up off the ground. I may be bloody and broken but was anyone there to pick me up? HELL NO! I picked myself up. Me. 

I am 29 years old, not 9. 

You can't even be honest with me. You lie right to my face as to why I am not allowed to do what I want. I'm an Adult Not A Child. You think I can't do anything for myself. Than why did you have me? Why.....? 

You already had a child, why did you get greedy and have me? An you are scared to let me out of the house for fear of something bad happening to me. What the hell. Why Did You Have Me......................?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm sick of this life and i just wanna die.


----------



## Tibble

visualkeirockstar said:


> I'm sick of this life and i just wanna die.


Aw hang in there. :rub


----------



## Milco

Strwbrry said:


> Should I...


Yes!


----------



## Dying note

I'm going to go through with it one day. Then, no more of this illness and no more failure.


----------



## pythonesque

The greatest tragedy in life is acting like you _know_ you're good-looking, but not actually _being_ good-looking enough that others can see why you're acting this way.

Well, actually, the greatest tragedy in life is running out of peanut butter. But that's another story.


----------



## fire mage64

You've both been incredibly supportive and have provided me with all the things I need and then some. But sometimes when you're in a bad mood you can be a complete *******!


----------



## shelbster18

i just want luv said:


> I really cant find the thought thread im feelin phylisophical at this juncture none can fathom, where the watch went paralells determan greatness Id rather get high then stagger label me that final. help revolutionize what stands for citizenship inpigments calibur into recognades no more drink just blaze dot com help us make the world better place. My birthday yesterday strong will creatomn making diamonds off poker exibiutions .


I see that you want to get high and that you want to make the world a better place and it was your birthday yesterday but I'm having a hard time understanding the rest of this. :b


----------



## Fawnhearted

Everything you've tried to do for me has come six months too late.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Where are you already?
It's been a year, over actually, since I last talked to you


----------



## Octal

I really hope you learn how to sort out your priorities and stop hurting the ones who actually care about you one day.


----------



## Bec de Corbin

"Forgive me..."


----------



## Queen of Spades

Why?! Why?! Why?! :bash


----------



## GuyMontag

I am happily waiting for your return.


----------



## Boring Loser

Sagging pants is very unattractive, and no one wants to see your tighty whities. Your excuse is that 36 is too small and 38 is too big, but is it really too difficult for you to start wearing a belt or some suspenders? Aside from that you look like you haven't been taking care of yourself anymore, with wearing clothes that never get washed for weeks, and no grooming of the facial hair for months. I have a hard time being near you anymore. I worry that something is not right about you lately, and that whatever it is will keep getting worse.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Sup? ? You have a nice smile.


----------



## Still Waters

I have reminded you of this for days and days,despite getting yelled at for my trouble. STILL you wait until the exact day it's due and have tons of last minute issues and probably won't be able to get it done. Why are you so stupid?!?


----------



## kilgoretrout

I will cut you.


----------



## Thinkerbell

You are a ****ty friend (to me).
Plus you take forever to reply back to my texts even though when we get together you text and take phone calls from others. :roll You're not funny or even fun. You're lame. And stop texting me some silly favor you want me to do for you. How about you text me to go get lunch or something for once? Oh that's right, you're super busy studying for something 24/7 even though you're an English major with a mediocre GPA. :teeth Stop trying to make it seem like you live such a more active life than me. 
Plus you seem shallow-er by the day. I can't stand shallowness. 
You aren't worthy of my friendship.

Yes this is all to the same girl LOL


----------



## Damselindistress01

You are a horrible parent.


----------



## Aphexfan

Wherever you are I hope you're doing okay and are getting better! :cuddle


----------



## SociallyShy

Dear J****
I've always wanted to tell you that I had a huge crush on you last year. I'm sorry I acted like an awkward freak when you tried to talk to me those few times. I just get nervous around you. Sucks that you're in a relationship now because I have a feeling that you used to like me since you'd always try to start a conversation with me, and I'd see you staring at me from the corner of my eye.
BTW, you have a cute smile.
kbye


----------



## SociallyShy

kilgoretrout said:


> I will cut you.


lmao.


----------



## Viper

I will never be who you want me to be. I know you wanted better for me, but I need to make my own decisions in my life. I would like you to back of and start treating me as an individual rather than your project. I want to be my own person, not who you want to mold me into.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You give me faith in humanity  It's produced someone as awesome as you, so it can't be all bad.
-

I'll never have another friend that could hold a candle to you. Even if we lose touch one day, this will hold true.
-

To any of my coworkers: Anyone want more money? Any of my shifts are up for grabs, just let me know..


----------



## SuperSky

I know you try your best, but it's not really helpful when you get sad from what I say and then I feel more upset because I made you sad. I guess I just need to decide whether what I'm upset about will upset you before mentioning it.


----------



## Tania I

wanted to say some of these at the family gathering but...outcome will be far too messy..bitterness isn't highly regarded anyway. -_-

Seriously? You take a lonely child confide secret as a weapon and offend the child's caretaker? For your own satisfaction and you call it defending the weak?!
Are you crazy? don't you know how damaging would it be to their relationship??!! Are you willing to take care of this child yourself?
Loud mouth, no brainer. 
Huge animosity and distrust is that child feel about you now and i don't think that will ever change.
Talkin to the child's father's deathbed that you will take care of his children. like you can even take care of your own self.
you make me laugh at heart on my father's deathday and i tell you, it's a sick horrible feelings. As sweet as poison.
There he is, making promises consoled a dead person while that promise is dead the minute he said it!

Anger will subside, memories remained vivid. February 17th, 2002. 18.46. The smell, The doctor's glasses, the three nurses and assistant, the hospital curtain color, fragrance you wear, clothes you wear, words by words flowing from that double-edged tongue. Emotions are real, sadness are real. That, is the only thing makes me stand on the ground and keep my silent.


----------



## Eski

Cheeky?, lol, you know i'm not even bothered by how self-centred you are anymore, i'm not even bothered that your a condescending p***k, what bothers me is that you 2 are probably rubbing off on me and have been rubbing off on me, making me no better than you 2 are. I pray i get away from the 2 of you soon and change my self for the better.


----------



## miminka

We're not doing this. Looking back, I'm surprised I've held onto the idea for this long. Throughout the process, you've continually shown me that you're unreliable, unrealistic, and uncommitted. I can't carry the weight of trying to find an apartment for three people on my shoulders. Toronto is a big and expensive city, and finding a decent three-bedroom in a feasible location is exceedingly difficult. You seemed on board several months ago at the beginning of the process. In March you were sending me links to apartments; it was great that you were involved- but you didn't wait until it mattered and you ultimately wasted all of our time.

I took you to the city two weeks ago to look at apartments with me. It was my idea of getting you engaged when it actually mattered. You contributed nothing to the process of lining up places, not even when I had asked you, over the webcam, a week ago, to help me find prospective places. Well, due to your lack of social skills, I shouldn't have expected you'd be the one calling real estate agents and making inquiries. But I expected you'd do _something_. You were utterly disengaged when we were in the city. There was a barrier present that I thought would come down eventually, but it seems that it's part of who you are.. and I doubt what's behind it, if anything, is worth my effort to uncover. You offered little to no insight on the place we visited, and on whether or not to contact other places. You were disgustingly content with being led around like a passive mule, to save you the effort of actually being involved. This would have been your apartment, too. This should matter to you. You (presumably) would have paid a regular share of the rent, the utilities, the groceries, and would have contributed to the maintenance of the place. But since I haven't been able to count on you thus far, I questioned why I thought I would be able to once all was said and done.

Whenever I tried to discuss technical aspects of our future living arrangements with you, you would nod in unison with whatever I would propose, and quickly change the topic to the potential names for our future cat, and what style of furniture we would decorate the apartment with, what the design scheme would be, whether or not the place would have "old-world character". Need I remind you that we are _first year university students_. We do not worry about 'design schemes' simply because we have neither the time, nor the resources to do so. Our apartment will simply be a mish-mosh of anything our relatives can give us. And a cat. We don't even know if we will live in a building that will allow animals, so what difference does it make whether or not the long-haired grey cat's name is Minou or Poulou? Be ****ing realistic. We are not children playing house, here.

And another thing; you have no concept of the value of money. You've never had a job in your life, simply because you've never experienced the economic need for one. You don't know what it is to work. Money just simply appears in your bank account for you to spend on faux Dalmatian fur coats. You don't even know whether or not you've applied for OSAP. I guess you've just never had to deal with the technical aspects of being on your own. Mommy and Daddy just take care of it for you. Get your head out of the clouds and grow up; you're 20.

I wish you the best of luck in finding a place for yourself. Whatever happens, I feel no guilt. Your irresponsibility brought it upon yourself. I'm also completely indifferent to whether or not you want to remain friends.


----------



## blue the puppy

i wish you showed some sort of concern for me.


----------



## jennifer nani

Making mistakes are a part of human life we will all keep making them. I'm not proud of the things I've done people I hurt or friends I've lost on the path, but I can say I've matured and pray God for forgiveness as much as I can. You can't reverse time. First learn from them, forgive yourself, and just move on.


----------



## Gidi

Take responsibility for your actions ;(


----------



## Neutrino

Delete


----------



## laura024

I love you and would do whatever it takes to be with you, but I question that you'd do the same for me. I'm waiting to find out.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Neutrino said:


> Not afraid to say this, but since he won't speak to me...
> 
> It'll get better. It'll be okay. I'm nothing.


No, no, and no.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

You're a dick. Just in case you're confused, that's the reason nobody likes you.


----------



## cj66

DS: your follow makes me uncomfortable yet i dare not unfollow you first

DM: you're weird and adorable, your giggle is ridiculous and you're arrogant as **** (you're only masking your insecurities tho i get it). anyway, mack on me?


----------



## GunnyHighway

You can't just ****ing say that. The person I devoted my life to for 8 months wasn't "nothing". 

It's not gonna get any better.


----------



## Nefury

o noez sas drama


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

YOU make me wanrt ot dieeeeeeeeee


----------



## Boring Loser

I know it was you who stole my stuff now. And i was really hoping it would not be you. What brings you the need to do this? I guess i mean nothing to you. I knew you would probably never pay back the money i let you borrow. But that didn't really bother me too much. But i never thought you would steal. You keep saying how people think bad of you for things you've done in your past? Well, it's not what you've done in the past that's the problem, it's what you keep doing. I don't think i'll ever have trust for you again.


----------



## blue the puppy

blue the puppy said:


> i wish you showed some sort of concern for me.


still waiting. i thought you were 'always my friend.' laughable.


----------



## ravens

Hi! I think your cute.:afr


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm really getting sick of your *constant* negativity, and I'm not the only one, trust me.

I've been really enjoying my time here, but you're making it so difficult for me to do so. If you insist on sharing your ridiculous, ignorant views, chances are I'll be irritated, so don't be surprised if I say something. That's not so awful, but at least don't try and argue with me like I'm the one in the wrong, especially when it's about me and you have no idea what you're talking about. Honestly I have no idea why you even came to see Europe if you don't enjoy doing any of the following for any extended length of time; driving, walking, shopping, eating local cuisine, admiring famous monuments, or taking photographs. If you only want to be present so you can say you've "been to Europe" that's fine, but don't ruin it for me.

Oh, and I'm glad you think I dress like a *****.. let me tell you something, you've seen nothing if you think I of all people dress provocatively. Frankly, I don't care what your opinion of me is because I want to be as least like you as humanly possible.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Can I have the money you owe me? lol


----------



## Strwbrry

Je déteste working, but y u keep pressuring?


----------



## i just want luv

some things are just so elusive from me. but I apologize may be an uncondomently hoarse statement but they shouldnt of tickled their toes in my frosted flakes. I cant find a place for that. waves of genuene combustable defocated legs put by my ears set me on a rage and I took many with my shoe. You started this all those years ago Jacrarac.


----------



## miminka

uncategorizedme said:


> *Oh, and I'm glad you think I dress like a *****..*let me tell you something, you've seen nothing if you think I of all people dress provocatively.


AH WHAT?! That's honestly just hilarious..



> Frankly, I don't care what your opinion of me is because I want to be as least like you as humanly possible.


You won't have to try very hard to do that.. don't worry


----------



## Ventura

.


----------



## heyJude

I try my best to help you out as a friend and you treat me like that? Seriously, you have some mental issues. What you told me over the phone tonight really hurt my feelings. It's really a f***ed up thing to say to someone with social anxiety and insecurities over how their voice sounds. You are really f***ed in the head. Stop texting me.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Good, I'm glad you quit


----------



## Elixir

**** you mate, seriously. I would really love to grab you by the hair and drag you all the way across this country while you kick and scream. I need to release this pent-up anger on someone and there's nothing better than to release it on a vile human being such as yourself. And you'll suffer just like you deserve to suffer. You make me want to puke.

And you. You're just screwed up. You seriously need someone to bang your head against a ****in wall so that you may finally wake up. Idiot. You don't even know what you're talking about. **** you too.


----------



## millyxox

It's amazing how I hate and love you with a passion. I also want to tell you : **** off but at the same time I wanna do some wild sh*t avec toi. This is some serious love/hate thing that I feel towards you. Gheeze


----------



## kilgoretrout

I wouldn't move into that house if I were you. 

:twisted


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I don't understand what I did. Why are you mad at me?


----------



## River In The Mountain

You will never understand the depth of what I feel or how I see the world around me, so don't act like you do or that you are entitled to judge me because of it. 
You completely misinterpret my nature to the point of it being hysterical. I can't even begin to explain myself to you. I open the door time and time again to let you in but you never walk through. Every painting of mine you see means nothing to you, any abstract thought that I put forward is met with either annoyance or indifference. That crushes me.
Because of it, my art suffers. I can't draw from the type of pain it leaves behind. 
You know you have the ability to shatter my entire existence with just a few words yet you never hold back and I never learn.
I don't want you to see through my eyes or understand my work, I just want you to be proud.
I want to know I don't disappoint you. 
That would be enough.


----------



## Leary88

Not being able to talk to you, and worrying about it... makes me realize what a dick I have been to put you through that in the past. I'm sorry. ;_;


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Happy belated birthday. I love you. Also, I hate you.


----------



## odd_one_out

Watch out, I didn't sleep well, grr.


----------



## Hadron92

the more i try to interact with you people, the dumber you seem. I'm also ashamed to be around you.


----------



## Olesya

I will dance,sing and laugh at your funeral. "Looks around" And yours,too.


----------



## Dreamscape

I'm concerned about you. Maybe you don't realize how much I actually know or have been able to perceive, but I feel that some of these tendencies you seem to have could become very volatile for you and lead to some sort of inevitable collapse. 

Why are you doing this to yourself? You deserve better. I really think you do. It seems obvious you have been very hurt in your past, but this won't make up for it. It won't really help you. You need someone who can actually help you overcome your difficulties and help you grow as an individual. That is what you truly need above everything else. Therapy is likely an essential component too, so don't forget that. Don't dig yourself into a deeper hole. Your life can be so much more fulfilling. It really can.


----------



## jennij

I don't want to be your friend anymore. I would constantly dream about telling you off and wake up angry becuse I know I don't have the balls to do the same in real life. You ditched me for your 'friends' and ignored me. Good job getting backstabbed by those same exact 'friends'; karma is a b*tch isn't it? You're like a blackhole sucking the life out of me and talking to you drains my energy. In high school I thought you were a good friend but now I know better. I want a friend who will actually appreciate my friendship. I'm not going to claim that people don't deserve my friendship and sound like in insufferable snob because I am also a human being with flaws. I just want friends who will accept me the way I am but apparently that's near impossible.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm not afraid to tell you this but I hope things get better for you.  I wish you wouldn't have just now told me that your depression was getting worse. I could have helped you if you told me. I really need someone I can talk to every day especially since I'll be going back to school in a few days. I need to keep my motivation up. I just want to make you feel better. We could both make each other a little happier. :cry I wish that wasn't so hard to ask for.


----------



## Hello22

Yeah get over it. So what you were moved to a different department, not my ****ing problem. No need to constantly keep tabs on me; none of your business if i want to emigrate/ change jobs, you think i don't know that you're constantly gossiping to my co-worker about me? You're a 40 y/o woman, get a ****ing grip. 

Just glad i didn't end up working with you, i would have asked for a transfer along time ago!


----------



## Cashew

When you invited me, I thought you were going to drive me. I don't want to go if I have to drive there. Ugh... I don't want to call you and decline now. I feel sick already.


----------



## Eski

I dont think depressed people moan about being depressed, why aint you on anti-depressants. . .?, c***.


----------



## srschirm

Do you want to get coffee/tea/ice cream with me?


----------



## Eski

You know, groping my arm like that is boarding sexual assault and yeah its making me feel uncomfortable but I'm ok with that, i need to be taken out of my comfort zone. . . i think. But i wish you would have just been more blunt about things, why didn't you just ask me to show the guns instead of trying to roll my sleeve up then grabing a grope when that failed. You owe me a return grope!.

Lol, wonder how she would have reacted if i had said all of that nonsense, probably would have given me a :sus look. Ishould go to bed.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I think I still like you....


----------



## GunnyHighway

I can't help but feel like those 8 months of my life were all a lie...like I was only there because you got yourself into a situation and didn't know how to get out. I got trapped in, fell in love with a girl that made my anxiety nearly disappear, and in the end it was all unrequited. I try every day to forget, to get you out of my mind, but even when I'm sleeping you're there. I know you're gone and never coming back...but my body doesn't want to acknowledge that.


----------



## ImWeird

Yer adorable.


----------



## False Protagonist

I've been thinking about going to uni but I don't think I'll get in because I didn't complete high school...


----------



## ravens

I don't like being called a reject. So I didn't see that the school bus had arrived and then you asked me if I had seen it I said and I said no. I'm a human being that has feelings and to have you say that hurts. What makes it so much worse is that I liked you. I have always thought you were very pretty. You don't know the hell I've gone through being picked on.


----------



## ApathyDivine

You will never know how much I miss you.


----------



## coeur_brise

Oh, remind me not to speak too soon or to speak too much, I apologize for the nuisance.


----------



## Trigo

I wish you would make me understand


----------



## heyJude

Is everything ok? I haven't heard from you in a couple of days.


----------



## meganmila

Thanks for ****ing me over.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Thank you for being so inconsiderate of my problems, you must be too busy thinking about yourself.


----------



## GunnyHighway

My mom came home and showed me the emails you had with her. Pretty unfair that I have to keep quiet to your parents, even though you spilled everything about my personal feelings to my mom. I might have to reconsider that now...


----------



## DesertStar91

If we've been friends for years, then why do you hang out with everyone but me? Am I some sort of freak? What, do I make things _that_ awkward?

You're very condescending sometimes, even though you're my friend and I do care for you. You can be a real jerk.

I don't understand why I added you on Facebook, you ****ed me over my whole life, and now I am too scared to delete you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want to eat your box.


----------



## ImWeird

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I want to eat your box.


Oooh la la.

Did you seriously think I'd want to see you after all that? Jeez.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

ImWeird said:


> Oooh la la.
> 
> Did you seriously think I'd want to see you after all that? Jeez.


:haha


----------



## MsDaisy

I want you so freaking bad, please stay and never leave me.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Let's _do_ this.


----------



## Laura1990

Hmm I like you.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I hope you have a good first day at school today.


----------



## Still Waters

Why in the world do you have SUCH a big,fat mouth? Its funny how you have no problem lying day and night -but the ONE time you actually SHOULD have told a small white lie in order to shelter and protect someone just a little -you suddenly morph into the King of ethics and cant possibly tell a lie!! You have NO moral compass except when you want to make a show of what an "honest" person you are. I hate you more than I'd have ever thought possible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm such an idiot for thinking I would have a chance with someone as awesome as you. Why did I even try? I should have known that I was meant to be alone forever. I'm sorry I even wasted your time.


----------



## cj66

DM: did you get in? did people in line with you or inside the venue know who you were? 

TW: you're ridiculously good looking.


----------



## heyJude

You are unbelievably selfish. Always thinking about yourself and yourself only.


----------



## Meta14

This place doesn't seem like it works, so I left. Now I feel like ****, and I came back. Why did I decide to do that?


----------



## A3rghee029

Dude, I love you and you are my best friend. But I like my alone time and I have learned from being with you that I don't like A LOT of physical contact. You smother me and put me in a wrestle hold when I try to slither out of it AND then you accuse me of hating you and not wanting to be with you. You're a loose cannon and with my anxiety I FEAR going anywhere public with you because I remember the time that guy was riding your bumper and you freaked out on him. You listen to republican talk radio ALLLLL ****ING DAY and then go on rants about how the media is soo liberal and how my family is a bunch of liberals, and then deny hardcore that you are in any way a republican. You have destroyed any possible hope and faith in this country for me. **** YOU. Go stay at your brothers for a few days.


----------



## DesertStar91

I wish you all were better friends.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really like you and I want to be with you but I know you'll never except me, that's why I don't try.


----------



## McdonaldMiller

Why do you hate me?


----------



## vanishingpt

Thanks for being there from the start and staying until the end. I admire your persistence and appreciate your willingness to stay. I don't think I could've asked for a better friend or person out of you. I hope to see you again soon and we can be friends again! It'd be nice to catch up with you and the rest of the group. I miss you all!


----------



## Arcane

So what about your boyfriend? I'm not asking you to go on a date with me (this time), I just wanted to say that I still think you're pretty.


----------



## Strwbrry

Why you keep hanging out with _ her _?


----------



## kilgoretrout

I want your face. Give me your face.


----------



## ravens

I really like you and I wish we could be together.


----------



## GunnyHighway

No matter if you want to hear it or not, I love you. Always have, and always will.


----------



## Rosedubh

I'm worried


----------



## Use Your Illusion

You told me once you sometimes found it hard to tell if you were still friends with people, if they were still close to you once you'd known them for a while. Not if you completely stop communicating with them for 10 months with no explanation. At that point you're making someone who was once your friend feel like a stalker.

And if I have to see you declare that you "Need to make changes in your life because you're not happy," one more time, I might just scream. Do you know how you change your life? By actually doing something about the things that you want to change. Maybe you could start by not letting people back into your life who you say emotionally and physically abused you. But we all know you don't really want to change a thing because then you wouldn't get sympathy from anyone. And we all know you feast on that.


----------



## heyJude

So you're going to ignore my call now? Wow.


----------



## Still Waters

Well,all the years of living in la-la land,being the big dreamer and making all decisions based on the feeding of your enormous ego have led to misery. Big surprise! What's truly painful is the people who are being punished now,because of your me,me,me mentality.


----------



## Norton

Bathory said:


> Dear family: I am different from the rest of you. I am agnostic and seeing your religious posts (on FB) day after day irks the hell out of me because I know I'm not afforded the same freedom to express myself w/o probably being disowned. I also like women as well as men. Big ****ing deal. Does that make me any different than I was 30 seconds ago when you didn't know that? I'm also very generous with my cursing and love tattoos and alternative lifestyles. I realize that you're *normal*, religious, conservative and set in your ways, but can't you still accept me, now that you know the *real* me?


Is it the disowning you are trying to avoid or the fact that you don't think they would understand where you are coming from


----------



## Norton

Still Waters said:


> Well,all the years of living in la-la land,being the big dreamer and making all decisions based on the feeding of your enormous ego have led to misery. Big surprise! What's truly painful is the people who are being punished now,because of your me,me,me mentality.


Being a big dreamer may not be so bad as long as people don't keep rubbing it in your face


----------



## Norton

I wish i had close friends


----------



## GunnyHighway

Hopefully you see that post...and actually click on some of those links... :sigh


----------



## Trigo

I wish that you would care, that you would see my true potential and that you would believe in me. I feel like I can reach for the stars but nothing will happen if you do not stand by my side. Please believe in me.


----------



## ravens

I care for you so much. I've never felt this way for anyone before.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm sorry...I told them about what you did to me...


----------



## Still Waters

Norton said:


> Being a big dreamer may not be so bad as long as people don't keep rubbing it in your face


Look,you probably mean well?? But,this is merely a thread where I can vent it ISN'T a thread where I'm looking for others opinions. You have none of the details and that's the how I intended it to be.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I quit.


----------



## Freiheit

I wish we could be friends again.


----------



## Kakumbus

Still trying to find out that pick up line.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I hope you kill yourself. You are a piece of ****ing **** and I want you to die. You expect everyone to like you when you're a deluded snobby ****. Stop trying to play victim and moan and groan about having your heart broken or people betraying you when it's all your fault. Your parents clearly don't want you, so why bother wasting space on this earth? Stop pretending to get drunk because you're underage and don't look cool. I honestly do hope you die a slow painful death. Go cut yourself until you bleed out or play in traffic and don't move for that semi.


----------



## Hello22

Yeah, well who ****ing asked ya? You made your choice now off you ****ing go, riding into the sunset, like the stupid **** that you are. Just dont come whining back like i give a flying toss.


----------



## agentcooper

Hey...


----------



## shelbster18

Obviously, getting rid of my SAD must not be a good thing. I guess I'm just supposed to stay like this for the rest of my life. When I talked to you guys, you acted like it was a bad thing.  I'm hurt.


----------



## DesertStar91

Just because I didn't talk the much when I first started going to college, doesn't mean I was angry. Why would I be angry if I wasn't talking? You're very stupid.


----------



## Hadron92

It's nothing personal. I eventually break contact with everyone i know. I can't get along with people. and when i do, it's too exhausting.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hello22 said:


> Yeah, well who ****ing asked ya? You made your choice now off you ****ing go, riding into the sunset, like the stupid **** that you are. Just dont come whining back like i give a flying toss.


I'm sorry you're upset, but seriously, I would LOVE to hear you actually say this verbally, with the Irish accent and everything...


----------



## Queen of Spades

Leave me alone you *****. Just because you don't have a job now doesn't mean I'm your entertainment.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Stop sending me so many of your songs. Not because you're bad at singing, it's just a drag for me to stop what I'm doing every time you send a link to listen and give you feedback. I only pretend I enjoy it because there's no tactful way to say stop to anyone who does this, let alone a friend.
-

We're probably going to be strangers pretty soon.


----------



## bk

**** you


----------



## GunnyHighway

I don't know why I want to keep holding on so much. You have so many other guys at your fingertips..all of which are much better people than me. Why do I even bother..I obviously don't deserve to be happy :|


----------



## Strwbrry

CoastalSprite said:


> Stop sending me so many of your songs. Not because you're bad at singing, it's just a drag for me to stop what I'm doing every time you send a link to listen and give you feedback. I only pretend I enjoy it because there's no tactful way to say stop to anyone who does this, let alone a friend.
> -
> 
> We're probably going to be strangers pretty soon.


Ouch, that must be pretty awkward for you both..


----------



## rapidfox1

Hey Stephen Harper, you and your Conservatives are ruining Canada!


----------



## Neutrino

,


----------



## Emanresu

rapidfox1 said:


> Hey Stephen Harper, you and your Conservatives are ruining Canada!


Cause he's doing so much worse than the Liberals did. Only thing I hate about Harper is his marijuana policy, other than that bang up job. Only thing left to do now is kick out everything east of Saskabush.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Strwbrry said:


> Ouch, that must be pretty awkward for you both..


Oh no.. The second part is directed to someone else :b


----------



## Still Waters

CoastalSprite said:


> Stop sending me so many of your songs. Not because you're bad at singing, it's just a drag for me to stop what I'm doing every time you send a link to listen and give you feedback. I only pretend I enjoy it because there's no tactful way to say stop to anyone who does this, let alone a friend.
> -
> 
> We're probably going to be strangers pretty soon.


Always amazes me how certain people think NOTHING of pimping their average -to downright stinky poems,artwork,singing off on other people! How exactly does one reach that level of arrogance?? Even if it is good - there's no certainty it will be another person's cup of tea!:mum


----------



## GunnyHighway

Please don't forget about what I asked you to do...it's the only thing I have left to look forward to :|


----------



## shelbster18

I'm just an unwanted and useless person to you and I won't be back there ever again. It's such a time waster.


----------



## Noll

I wish I could have done it right from the start, but if you would like to start over along with me, then I'm completely fine with that.


----------



## laura024

You annoy the **** out of me.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

lol you're probably an ugly cow in real life. Cut the BS. :lol You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Eski

You've basically just told me i'm too old to do anything with my life, you're my family, why would you tell me that?.


----------



## heyJude

Get over yourself and quit being such a vagina.


----------



## godhelpme2

I wish you would step up and actually give a crap every once in a while. Who knows, soon you may lose me for good. But don't think ill be there for you a third time.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Person No 1 : I would appreciate it if you just said what was on your mind and not rant on and on about the 'state of some people' when your aggression is clearly directed at me. Just tell me you don't like how I live my life because hiding behind your frankly closed minded "observations" isn't working.


Person No 2 : Ouch...


----------



## Norton

shelbster18 said:


> I'm just an unwanted and useless person to you and I won't be back there ever again. It's such a time waster.


You are wanted and useful......dont let anyone make you feel unwanted


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

I am sick of having to take in your emissions. You're also not funny and not very good at playing the guitar. Go over there and shut up!


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> You annoy the **** out of me.


Omgah, you break my heart.

-

You think that I hate you because of that? Aha. Don't take drunk rambles so seriously, especially when you're drunk yourself. Yer stupid.

And to someone else: Your nipple slipped out and I saw.  I pictured you as more of a pinky. They're darker than I'd have imagined.


----------



## shelbster18

Norton said:


> You are wanted and useful......dont let anyone make you feel unwanted


Thanks but it's kind of hard for me to think I feel wanted by people. :stu


----------



## Norton

shelbster18 said:


> Thanks but it's kind of hard for me to think I feel wanted by people. :stu


I know how hard it can feel....and sometimes the actions of those around us do not make it easy for us to believe we are wanted. But you have to be strong and hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I miss you!!! I really need you right now. I'm sorry I ignored you. You're the bestest friend I ever had. Please talk to me, I feel so alone and exposed :cry


----------



## MaxPower

I don't know what to do or not do, I don't know what happen, I just don't know.:stu


----------



## suddentwist

When I look back at all the pain I've felt in the last few years, what you did hurt me the most. I hope you grow up sooner rather than later.


----------



## cafune

I like you guys but I'm not really interested in maintaining our friendship anymore. I just can't be bothered. I'm sorry that I'm like this.

Edit: Oh lord. I was wrong. Just a couple texts from you guys and I feel better. Much better than my family could _ever_ make me feel. Thank you.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Today I wanted to walk and walk until I couldn't remember who I was or where I came from. I have nothing left. I'm sorry.


----------



## Norton

River In The Mountain said:


> Today I wanted to walk and walk until I couldn't remember who I was or where I came from. I have nothing left. I'm sorry.


Don't give up just yet........perhaps I could be of help. Walking and walking to let go of all the pain and hurt shouldn't be done alone especially if you want to forget everything that has happened.....i know because it didn't work when I tried it


----------



## GunnyHighway

Goodbye. I'm obviously not wanted here, probably never was...I'm gonna leave this place and let you be happy without me bugging you. I don't know what to do with myself other than the one extreme thing...


----------



## odd_one_out

^ It's not worth it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Kingpin

You're too good to talk to me now? Oh, alright then. Carry on. And go **** yourself.


----------



## pinkempyreal

I thought you'd soften up a bit after your husband died, but truth is... you're still a *****.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm worried about you. I wish your suffering would go away.


----------



## ApathyDivine

You said that I was full of hate.
You're far from the truth, I don't have it in me to hate


----------



## ImWeird

I think you're adorable and I would love to talk more, but I have no clue what to say to you. I'm not very interesting, sorry.


----------



## Larkspur

I don't even know what to think about you anymore. I fluctuate between love, hate, and indifference. You turned out to be such a liar. I can't believe I listened to you and your promises at all. You used to tell everyone that I was "the one", but you sure threw everything away quickly. The whole reason we got together in the first place was because you promised that "things being complicated" was alright and we could work around it. You took everything I had and now you act like I don't exist? Real mature. I hope that random girl(s?) was worth it. I hope she breaks your damn heart.

You weren't worth my time or effort.


----------



## heyJude

I'm worried about you and I hope you seek the help you need.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I need you.


----------



## avoidobot3000

You can do it. . . .


----------



## Stilla

I wish you could make me feel like I'm worth something. But I guess no one can make me feel like that, except me.


----------



## Strwbrry

I'm scared o.o


----------



## Jcgrey

What the **** is wrong with you?????????????????!


----------



## Still Waters

I want to talk to you,to tell you all my troubles.- But I know you'll just throw some cliches my way or say something funny to try to cheer me up.-I know you mean well but you're surrounded by people that adore you and you really don't have the time or desire to genuinely reach out to me. I'll just end up thanking you for your concern and you'll be off dazzling everyone else - I can't weigh you down -Talking to you never amounts to much.


----------



## NoHeart

GTFO OUT OF MY LIFE OR ACCEPT ME FOR WHO I AM AND STOP TRYING TO CHANGE ME GODDAMNIT...

There I got it all out ^.^


----------



## The Crow

I wish I could've talked to you before you left.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You're bothered by such insignificant things. Why don't you politely ask him next time not to leave them there because they're in the way? I bet you a paycheck your wish will be granted and voila! It's over. They will never be in your way again. Easy, right?

But you won't do that, because it makes too much sense. You would sooner just complain about it. What would you do if you couldn't bash people all day and mumble profanities about them? You'd be lost. I can't wait for this week to be over so I can go back to working half days. I spend far too much time around you and I can only bite my tongue for so long. I know you talk about me too, so don't act like you've never said anything that wasn't squeaky clean.

I am _beyond_ sick of pretending that I can tolerate your rude comments. You might be the worst person I've ever met.


----------



## Arcane

"With everything that's going on, and what I'm going through in high school, I kinda don't wanna go to college."


----------



## DoctorRain

A thing I wouldn't normally say in society but a line I really like is:

Get the F out of my neighborhood you degenerate scum! No undesirables should live here.


----------



## coeur_brise

Dear friend, I don't know why I'm saying this, it could be a late night confessional... but I still haven't done it. Like it, done it. Sigh, maybe tomorrow. haha.


----------



## NoHeart

You made me believe in something I thought was a fairytale, thank you so much ^.^


----------



## ravens

I wish I had never seen you. You are all I think about. I realize it will never work out, but it still makes me sad.


----------



## Strwbrry

Look at that girl with the broken smile..


----------



## Neo1234

Why is clinginess bad and unattractive to you ? It simply means I want you more than anything else and I also consider the point that you are busy with your work ,I wouldnt bother you when you're not free or something...You should rather feel proud and happy that you have someone special in your life who just only wants YOU even though that someone special might be busy all the time or vice-versa!


----------



## Eski

Are you ok?, how you doing?.


----------



## Und3rground

You have a nice rack


----------



## Still Waters

You call that art? My dog makes prettier poops than that!


----------



## shelbster18

Still Waters said:


> You call that art? My dog makes prettier poops than that!


:spit


----------



## i just want luv

Its getting closer and closer to me each day now
closer to home, its exactly what it symbol'ed


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

"You people are obsessed. It's just sickening sometimes. Learn to talk about something else. God damn it"


----------



## flawed

I feel like I hate you so much, like all these years meant nothing. When I finally opened up my feelings to you, your reaction was like a slap in the face. It was like 'Oh what? I finally got you to open up and now that I won you over, goodbye'. I don't know why I'm so bothered about what you said. Is it because I feel like deep down it is true or that what you said about me was so wrong that I just feel disappointed you would see me that way. I thought you were different, I thought that you actually sacrificing five hours to play chess together on a regular basis meant that you really cared me but you don't. It was all just a game to you, so please just go back to your beloved World of Warcraft and stop pretending you care.


----------



## Vuldoc

hii'mjakeyou'recuteandseemshylikemelet'sgooutanddowhatnormalpeopledoondates.


----------



## Blawnka

Be my girlfriend.


----------



## DamienJGlover

I'm black


----------



## Alas Babylon

Why am I so attracted to you?


----------



## Glue

http://www.bimmy.org/13


----------



## Logical Paradox

I know people will hate me when they read this but: I believe Hitler had the right idea, but was too self centered to do it correctly.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Hey, you. Yes, you. Stop running off whenever you see me. Do you want a big box of office paper? I think that if you take it, it will be very beautiful because _you'll_ never get through this lot in a year either and then when you leave, baggage restrictions will mean you'll have to leave it with someone else. And thus the cycle will continue until the wadge is small enough to be travel friendly.

But this will never, never happen. Because I'm too afraid to try to get your attention and you seem to want to avoid me for some reason.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I hope a mug falls out of the cupboard and bonks you on the head.


----------



## leonardess

GunnyHighway said:


> Goodbye. I'm obviously not wanted here, probably never was...I'm gonna leave this place and let you be happy without me bugging you. I don't know what to do with myself other than the one extreme thing...


what O_O_O said.


----------



## MindOverMood

Even she questioned you.. Enough said:|


----------



## River In The Mountain

I can't stop freezing up or saying stupid weird unfunny things that I don't even mean. I'm a fail. D: Sorry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

kilgoretrout said:


> I hope a mug falls out of the cupboard and bonks you on the head.


OW!


----------



## GunnyHighway

leonardess said:


> what O_O_O said.


Hmm? Don't quite understand..sorry.

I came back to check on PMs, and I'm soooooo dumb for hecking up on you. You seem to be doing pretty well already...you probably forgot about something too...I understand though, it's not important to you


----------



## kilgoretrout

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> OW!


:cup


----------



## punksparkyrock

I am jealous of you.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

You're hot


----------



## Alas Babylon

I don't feel the same way about you. And sadly, I do not like your Portugese accent, and your English is not _that_ great. You are not going to be famous and your writing is not magnificent. You are egotistical and dominating, I don't care about that, but it pisses me off because although you profess to have feelings for me, we both know you don't know me and you don't respect me as a person. I'm just an object to you.


----------



## Cashew

Screw you. I'm tired of trying to maintain our friendship and just being ignored until Rick leaves and you get needy.


----------



## Alas Babylon

It disturbs me that you send me pictures of you masterbating. No I will not reciprocate and no I do not find it 'hot' that you do that.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Logical Paradox said:


> I know people will hate me when they read this but: I believe Hitler had the right idea, but was too self centered to do it correctly.


:shock I don't hate you. I'm curious. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Logical Paradox

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> :shock I don't hate you. I'm curious. Care to elaborate?


His idea of government was much superior than the others at the time, but instead he concentrated on other things, like the genocide of the Jews rather than the German Nation regrowing after WW1. Germany grew to a point during the rise of power then Germany began invading other countries.


----------



## pineapplebun

There's only one thing left to do, and that is to forgive and forget. So I really do, I really want to forgive you and I really want to forget you. It's been bittersweet, and I won't lie, apart of me hates to say goodbye. It seems way too dramatic and apart of me feels that if I utter the words to you, I'll feel the pain of knowing that our paths will never cross again, and eventually all of these memories will fade into my unconscious and I'll forget your face, I'll forget what happened and possibly, forget your existence. I rather us just say our peace, and for me to just walk away and let time take care of the rest. I want to, and I need to let go because I want to be happy. You hurt me to the point where I realize you're no good for me. I'm sorry to say this but if I could go back in time, I would choose to un-meet you. 

It's not that I'm afraid to tell you this, but just some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## heyJude

Our friendship was fun while it lasted. People always end up leaving me, so why should you be different?


----------



## Strwbrry

I actually find you annoying. YOU when you stare at me. YOU when you tell me to do stuff I don't like. YOU for pressuring me. YOU for hating the human race and not enjoying the waiting room. YOU for not noticing me. YOU for nearly hitting me on the nose with your left strike o.o


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I like you. _A lot_.


----------



## JustThisGuy

What should I say to you?


----------



## Hello22

the cheat said:


> I'm sorry you're upset, but seriously, I would LOVE to hear you actually say this verbally, with the Irish accent and everything...


Haha, just seen this now, ya the Irish accent makes it even better


----------



## Hello22

Now that you have changed work shift, i'm glad that i don't have to hear you constantly talk about 'healthy food' and 'boot camps' any more. I will have no ***** have a running commentary on what i eat for dinner in the canteen. :roll 

Is it that your jealous that i can eat what i want and not put on a pound, or what's the story?


----------



## DesertStar91

How dare you do what you did to me! You're a horrible & fake human being, and I don't know why I ever decided to be your friend! You are a coward! Grow up too and get out of my face for good you idiot!

I don't care what you think of me. I am good person no matter what anyone thinks. I deserve love like everyone else. So shut up! I am fantastic!


----------



## Norton

Strwbrry said:


> I actually find you annoying. YOU when you stare at me. YOU when you tell me to do stuff I don't like. YOU for pressuring me. YOU for hating the human race and not enjoying the waiting room. YOU for not noticing me. YOU for nearly hitting me on the nose with your left strike o.o


No one should ever hit you....no matter how upset they are. It is not right to be pressured to do something you dont want to do or to make decision you would rather not make.


----------



## Norton

Lizlis1991 said:


> How dare you do what you did to me! You're a horrible & fake human being, and I don't know why I ever decided to be your friend! You are a coward! Grow up too and get out of my face for good you idiot!
> 
> I don't care what you think of me. I am good person no matter what anyone thinks. I deserve love like everyone else. So shut up! I am fantastic!


Someone who is fake is very difficult to get to know. They pretend to be someone they are not and that makes getting to know them not easy. And yes you are good person and you shouldnt let anyone else tell you any different. You deserve to be happy.


----------



## Norton

Hello22 said:


> Now that you have changed work shift, i'm glad that i don't have to hear you constantly talk about 'healthy food' and 'boot camps' any more. I will have no ***** have a running commentary on what i eat for dinner in the canteen. :roll
> 
> Is it that your jealous that i can eat what i want and not put on a pound, or what's the story?


You are lucky, not many people eat and put on weight....but you dont deserve to be judged for what you eat (unless of course it is bad food). I guess whoever is telling you to eat healthy is just being self conscious and wants someone to support their behavior so they dont give up hope that they would be thin again. On the plus side you can now have a pleasant shift.


----------



## au Lait

Look, there needs to be a space after a comma. It's basic punctuation. Come on.


----------



## Black And Mild

au Lait said:


> Look, there needs to be a space after a comma. It's basic punctuation. *Come on.*


Oh, you want to be like that? 

A sentence needs both a subject and a verb.

Come at me bro.


----------



## pythonesque

au Lait said:


> Look, there needs to be a space after a comma. It's basic punctuation. Come on.


No,there doesn't,I'll do what I want and you can't stop me!!!1!1


----------



## HarryStanluv25

What did you do tonight and why was I not invited? You know I'm lonely


----------



## diamondheart89

Bewbsbewbsbewbsbewbs.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> Bewbsbewbsbewbsbewbs.


You can just say it to my face...


----------



## Cashew

I can't believe I still haven't said hi to you. I added you on SAS monthsss ago and I never said anything. It's so awkward now that it's been so long. Haha. Oops...


----------



## Strwbrry

Norton said:


> No one should ever hit you....no matter how upset they are. It is not right to be pressured to do something you dont want to do or to make decision you would rather not make.


Lol, that was at Boxing, so it was allowed, but quite mean >-<

_______

Do you see me? Do you think I live or just exist?


----------



## heyJude

I miss you. Wish we could hang out again.


----------



## Skeletra

To my ex: It's been 8 months now and you're still clingy as hell. I do not want to be your friend any more! And stop obsessing about finding a new girl! Take the girl you want and try to date her _without_ trying to date every other girl at the same time. And don't act so surprised when they get offended by that. Maybe you'll actually score one of them so you can get over me already.


----------



## Jollygoggles

There is one person on this forum I would love to get to know more and meet: they're attractive, intelligent, thoughtful and, apparently, like minded. Going to keep it superficial though because too far away and I hate being constrained by not being able to 'make a move'.

So, I guess the thing I'm afraid to say is: "If you lived in my town I'd be all over you like white on rice".

_And no it's not any of the people I've told I'd bang so chill out. That's just my way of saying you're physically attractive._


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

That was awesome :clap


----------



## StrangetoBehold

If you ask me for another hug, I'll gladly accept it. Because I like you. :b


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I knew it turns that way.


----------



## Anesthetize

I don't talk to you anymore because of all the stress and emotional baggage you brought into my life. I'm not saying I was perfect either, but I like to think that I tried my damned best to make your life happy and I never felt like I could do you any good. When I said goodbye, I meant it.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish you'd give me a hug. You're so comforting.


----------



## shindoable

I just want to strike up a good conversation with strangers.. im only able to speak to them when im with friends. otherwise i can just say hi or ask questions that i want answered. such as "where is x location?" "where is the closest toilet" etc.. simple qustions.


----------



## flagg lives

you are so beautiful. i wish you would strike up a conversation with me on facebook, because I don't have the guts. plus, it's 2:41 am haha


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, it was me, I called campus security on your ***, and I would do it again too, if I had the nerve, I would have untied your dog that you left alone in a distress state and took it to someone who would actually look after the poor guy. You really make me sick.


----------



## GunnyHighway

You did forget :|


----------



## River In The Mountain

You terrify me and you always have. The first time I met you, my world changed and fell down around my ears. I thought you would put it back together and that I would be safe, but instead you built a new and unfamiliar one where you left me, only speaking to tell me what I was doing wrong. I never grew up. It only takes one look from you and it feels like the ground will swallow me up forever. I wish I was stronger, more loveable, or gifted in something that you approved of. I would do anything to make you proud, or at least receive some acknowledgement that you didn't think I was a complete and utter failure in your eyes.


----------



## ImWeird

Jollygoggles said:


> There is one person on this forum I would love to get to know more and meet: they're attractive, intelligent, thoughtful and, apparently, like minded. Going to keep it superficial though because too far away and I hate being constrained by not being able to 'make a move'.
> 
> So, I guess the thing I'm afraid to say is: "If you lived in my town I'd be all over you like white on rice".
> 
> _And no it's not any of the people I've told I'd bang so chill out. That's just my way of saying you're physically attractive._


I'd sleep with you too. You shouldn't worry so much. Coulda just told me.


----------



## pineapplebun

You're wrong - I don't hate you. For me to hate you would mean I still care, but slowly I'm getting to the point where I simply don't care anymore. I'm barely even disappointed by who you turned out to be. Without planning to, we uttered the words goodbye and it feels so bittersweet. Farewell to our hopes and dreams, the what ifs and the could have beens. Letting go was probably the best decision for me even though I loved you so much because you just kept hurting me. I have accepted that there just isn't a reality where I would be happy with you because I finally see you for who you are and I don't like what I see. You told me you changed, but it doesn't matter because you are no longer apart of my life. We both changed each other and we both know it wasn't suppose to end like this. I know you regret, but remember I'm not the one who gave up on us.


----------



## Otherside

**** off, I am not an idiot and to be quite honest I am getting fed up with your self righeous bull****...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Stumbled onto this: http://cdn.themetapicture.com/media/funny-10-dog-commandments.jpg

and thought of you...made me think of how dumb you've been acting. Quit posting things on facebook as if you didn't just tear a bunch of lives apart. "Life's too short to sweat the small stuff," eh? I bet your dogs feel like it's "small stuff" they're back up for adoption. They're brother and sister and might be separated now, not to mention your son had to say goodbye to them. 
Not to mention she's a single parent now. 
Not to mention your son might have to switch schools.
Not to mention your daughter doesn't want to live with either parent. 
Not to mention now our landlady could be on bad terms with us. Nope, I see no small things.

She must be one hell of a woman. . .

Dad does everything for you. You're in his debt, you should at least have the decency to act like an adult. I can't believe some of the things you've been doing. Nobody initially wanted to chew you out, but they probably do now.


----------



## RiversEdge

Why am I surprised that you haven't changed after all this time?
But I'm glad I don't have to deal with it, for sure. I feel bad for the person who does.
What will you do when they get tired of you?


----------



## MiaLia

I wish I would be better at expressing myself.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

you're a self absorbed **** phobic bi:&*&ch!


----------



## Greyie

I don't come here for the fast food, wink, wink.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I _really_ can't stand you.

And it kills me that because of circumstances I'm forced to put up with all your crazy, bull **** antics. I can't wait for the day when you're out of my life.


----------



## muffzilla80

"Stop smoking weed & cigarettes. Pick one or none."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i hate these scrubs.. i just do...

everytime i put them on, i feel like i'm putting on a pair of f&*&*cking shackles..

and no! i do not wish to show up to work tomorrow or any day after that..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This start up company better work..

All that talk of yours.. Now it's time to put your money where your mouth is..

You'd better make this work. A lot of people are depending on you.

a LOT..


----------



## CoastalSprite

Stranger, the reason we don't accept your American money isn't because we're being jerks or don't like your fine country.

"Who doesn't accept American money? Everyone does! Except _Canada_."

That was rude, and inappropriate. When you go to a different country, the standard is to convert your currency into theirs. I would have pointed this out to you but I was having a bad morning and didn't want any more baggage to add to my day.

The real reason we don't accept American is because we're simply lazy. It needs to be converted and we don't carry pennies, and hate using smaller change. It's also more difficult to check for counterfeit American bills compared to Canadian bills. We were never given an official reason but I assume it's this.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I can't believe you made me pick up all that trash. Eff you!

(Directed towards giant, neighborhood German shephard I was too afraid to confront. Heh.)


----------



## shelbster18

I can't seem to stop getting obsessive thoughts over you. Why oh why? :sigh


----------



## pineapplebun

I really love you as a friend. You're always there for me - through the tears and the laughs. I love that we can go to each other for everything (sometimes TMI), insult one another jokingly, celebrate each others successes, etc. Sometimes I catch myself almost crushing on you, but I don't want that because I don't ever want to lose you as a friend.


----------



## Velorrei

You said you wanted me to leave you alone. Your new account names disappeared from my recent visitors list after different people clicked on my profile. Then you clicked on me, and your name reappeared. You also appear to have clicked on my blog. *Stop it.*
*
Stop visiting my profile.* I don't care if you're on SAS on a new account and have all of your personal details on your profile. *If you want me to leave you alone, do your part and leave me alone.*

I'm trying to get over you. Please be considerate.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Grow the **** up. You are 16, not 5. I am socially inept, but you are so socially retarded that it's like I'm being followed by a brick wall that mopes around every time people stop talking about the two things you want to , cars and wanking. Neither of which I , or any of the other people in this library, really want to talk about. And it would be nice if you stopped standing, walking, sitting and running so close to me, I can literally feel your breath on my neck everywhere I go with you and it is creepy. If I have a conversation with someone else, don't stand silently ,with that doping expression on your face, between me and them. If I try to talk to you, actually respond, because If I go away (because you won't answer) then you spend the rest of the day pissed off at how I went to talk to someone else about something besides how you masterbate


----------



## Mossy Autumn

Look i know you're going through sh%#t! right now but so does everyone else, i might have it worse than you but here i am listening to you, you say i look like a strong person but the truth is i may be more fragile than i project, i just don't go around spouting my problems to every lending ear even though i want to, but i know that if i do i'll be trusting someone more than they trust or appreciate me, so please do everyone a favor and instead of whining know that you got it better than someone else and that at least your problems are fixable and that some people are just born unlucky and have it worse but it doesn't mean they can't work out their issues, everyone can do it even on their own.


----------



## MindOverMood

You must enjoy creeping on me.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Its your ****** fault that I have one of my anxiety disorders, GAD. You always used to yell at me for not doing things the "proper way" or not reading your mind and doing what you expected me to do without even ***** asking me. No wonder I obsess about doing the things right all of the time. That isn't good parenting, its you taking out your "stress" on other people.


----------



## GluEater

*"best friends"*

To my best (and only) friend:

I know you've been clean for a long time now. I also know that your girlfriend is still using..... Please talk to me again, I miss you. What can I do to get you back as a friend? I know you felt the awkwardness every time we talked after I told you I couln't give you $ anymore....you are(were) my only friend for sooooo long & you threw it all away for her? for 15 years we were inseperable, now you won't even answer the phone or respond to a txt?

To best friend's GF:

**** you! I hope you get an STD from your meth-dealer. Courtney diserves someone better than you!!


----------



## miminka

You've disappointed me. I don't know if I should love you anymore. I don't know if you've ever loved me. If you loved me, you wouldn't do this to me.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

I really truly believe your going to make it


----------



## g0t Anxiety

g0t Anxiety said:


> I really truly believe your going to make it


and i do wish both of you happiness, but that dont change the fact..


----------



## RelinquishedHell

When you die, I will make sure I take the time to come by your grave everyday and spit on it.


----------



## Monotony

I love you. :afr


----------



## GunnyHighway

My mom asked if I knew how you were doing...I don't know what to tell her...


----------



## CoastalSprite

I get jealous when I see you talking to someone else.. I want you all to myself.


----------



## leonardess

You are a murderer.


----------



## Marlon

Although it may seem like I don't like you guys, it's just that I'm shy.


----------



## Alas Babylon

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> When you die, I will make sure I take the time to come by your grave everyday and spit on it.


I lol'd at this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Paradox Frog said:


> I lol'd at this.


LOL man, You don't even know how serious I am!


----------



## niacin

You're a sexy mothaf***a. Kiss me! 
Just kidding.
But not really.

More than anything I want to ask EVERYBODY I meet, "What do you think of me? On first impression?"


----------



## kilgoretrout

I'd like to hold your head under water.


----------



## reaffected

You, sir, are a dick for lying to me.


----------



## noyadefleur

I don't know why I'm so drawn to you, I just am. I guess its just nice having someone to listen to me sometimes.


----------



## MindOverMood

That's not you, so quit being deceitful.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## Xenidia

I love you.


----------



## Otherside

elkalee2194 said:


> **** off, I am not an idiot and to be quite honest I am getting fed up with your self righeous bull****...


And btw, I blame you for the fact that my anxiety relapsed and for all the other **** that is now in my life that I really cannot deal with half the time. Thanks a dozen, *****


----------



## GunnyHighway

I never expected you to reply, let alone offer me support despite the fact that I'm practically a complete stranger. That little town of yours has some amazing people...


----------



## shelbster18

I've gotten too attached to you. It's been over 5 months now and I still think about you to this day. It's nice that you talk to me every now and then but we don't talk enough. I guess it's just me being silly and I should let you do your own thing. Or maybe it's just that you're not the best person for me and I should move on. But how do I move on from you when I've gotten so attached to you? That's what I'm trying to figure out and it's hard. It's just been so nice to have someone to talk to online that understands me for once and makes me feel good. You're just that irresistible.


----------



## JonathanRG

Remember when we chat and when I said goodbye and you typed: "Never forgot me". I'm still remember you every day, and I don't know if someday I'll see some girl as perfect as you. I know that we barely talk to each other. But I always got a feeling that you had a desire on me, and willing to talk to me but I was just to shy to try it out.
Just give me an hour of your life, the 2 of us alone and let the fate do whatever they want to do. It's gonna be the best hour of my life.


----------



## vanishingpt

I wish I wasn't so passive aggressive that I'd just let you know what was wrong. I wish I didn't over-think or over-analyze so many situations and emotions with you. The truth is, I care a lot about you and wouldn't want the worst to ever happen to you. You've been through a lot emotionally and psychologically and I don't want to do anything to worsen that. However I think it's time to move on. We can't dwell in our comfort zones forever, and because of that I've been acting a bit more hostile than usual. I'm sorry, it might not be the best method but at the same time, you might just be too sensitive. I'd hate to say this to you, but you need to hear it: grow a spine. I mean that in the most caring possible way. I'm sorry I don't have the right words for you.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I miss you... i miss us..


----------



## Strwbrry

Wooooooooooooooooooot!!!!

1. Roadtrip?
2. Antique hunting?

_______

Yes yes y'all
The groove is back
You haters gonna hate
Cos ya ain't all that!

I am the one and onlyyyyyyyy!!1!1!!!


----------



## Parcius

I miss you


----------



## Owl-99

Parcius said:


> I miss you


Aww so sweet.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Come back...


----------



## thomasjune

Its been years since i seen you, i have moved on with my life but i still think of you sometimes.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Hi


----------



## Still Waters

It's so obvious how excited you were/are for your birthday! I really hope you had people that made you feel special and truly important - I so hope there's someone in this world that loves you.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Touch my body, put me on the floor
Wrestle me around, play with me some more
Touch my body, throw me on the bed
I just wanna make you feel like you never did

Touch my body, let me wrap my thighs
All around your waist, just a little taste
Touch my body, know you like my curves
C'mon and give me what I deserve and touch my body


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Why the hell does activity slow down around this time? It's not like any of you have lives...



I don't mean that, I'm just really bored


----------



## HopefulDreamer

Ican't stop thinking about you. I really want to be with you. I hate that I can't get you off my mind. I wish I had the courage to tell you, but I am worried about how it would change our work relationship if you don't like me. And yet I feel like you must, and that I hurt your feelings.I hate work crushes. If we didn't work together I would have told you by now. I wish I could get over you and meet someone else. I wish I had more of a social life outside of work so I wouldn't think of you and I could meet other men.


----------



## Neutrino

,


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I want to nap. I got 3 hours of sleep at most, and you won't stop making noise. Do you know how to chill out????

Argh.

And you don't understand at all. Not in the slightest. Sorry for trying.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

You know cutie ... You made me so happy today... You make me feel awesome :boogie

I would tell but you would not feel good about you because you are good but just that someone is creeping you.. Life is sad.


----------



## shelbster18

I want you all to myself. I can't get over you. I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Tania I

"haha.. that's so romantic"

and

"oh, my dear friend, you're in love :yay, good luck to you :squeeze"


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Using people to make yourself feel more confident is not a good thing. Its just plain disgusting.


----------



## coeur_brise

So, um yeah. how's it going?


----------



## AussiePea

The real reason was that I was so damn nervous!


----------



## Strwbrry

Yes! You!


----------



## Tania I

Hey, i just met you, and this is crazy.
i'm a bit curious, so are you retarded?


----------



## Canucklehead

Do you mind if I sit here?


----------



## KramersHalfSister

It's hilarious to me that fake, evil people like you are always the main ones that go sit their mean-spirited asses in church on Sunday and pretend that you were such a saint Monday-Saturday. Then you wonder why you keep having bad luck :lol You can suck one my friend and enjoy it. My dog is a better "person" than you'll ever be.


----------



## Brasilia

I like Country Music


----------



## greenee

Just because i like Dr Who doesn't mean I'm weird. You take that back!!!


----------



## Raphael200

This is for my "father":Go $%&! your self!


----------



## pineapplebun

I still miss you but I can admit, that things will never be the same again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

To everyone ever who has spoken to me at the bus shelter while I have earphones in, am playing with my phone, and fiddling around in my purse for loose change...of you know when the bus is coming, this conversation is already over. What is with people and trying to converse under these circumstances. I'm always more than happy to tell them when their bus comes, but I don't know I figured what with noise canceling earphones in and averting eye contact I wasn't inviting them to swap life stories.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

"close the ****in door when you take a **** Jesus ****in Christ"


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I know you have to fix yourself before we could ever be again but the distance hurts and the time might be forever... can i wait? will it be long? will your love for me fade instead of stay...


----------



## Still Waters

You make no sense!! Why do you say something with complete certainty,then later when I ask you about it-you're furious and acting as if it was always highly unlikely??

To someone else-Never have I known a person more deserving of success than you are. You have every single attribute it takes in this world to flourish! There is not a single day that goes by,that I don't wish there was a system in place that allowed me to swap my life,in order for you to be safe and happy. I would willingly and gratefully do it.


----------



## cafune

So, uhh... Hi. It's been a while, huh? Anyway, I hope you're doing well or are doing alright, at the very least. And don't be stupid; take care of yourself, okay?


----------



## LynnNBoys

Just wondering if you ever think of me. Does anything remind you of me? I'd like to think so. It's silly, I know.


----------



## Tania I

I just can't be optimistic, i've used it up. Two persons crushed me badly.
I'm happy and taking a dip, but i'm just too broken for what you want.
I need to fix myself first and i just don't know where to start. I think i might have clues, but.
i'm void
my level of depression is still high, my life's a mess, and i'm still awake with that broken record voice in my head every morning that says "i want to die". It's also ringing on my way home everyday. I don't have the drive to change it. even i just don't want to give up to it.
I have many personas, all of them are me. I don't tell lies. Weighing every words i say. I bare all of the emotions to persons who changed their minds, where they lure and trapped me in this desperate feelings of failures and unrequited love.
Their feelings fade, mine are all intact, with a taste of broken trusts. All of this happened in months. If it happens the third time, idk what will become of me. i'm just too vulnerable right now, just had too little to offer and i don't want to ruin your day.

I have this little chatbox. my shoutbox. the ultimate friendship that will never change overtime, but when the other screen is happy i can't pour this bitterness, so i post it here, hoping no one will respond to this and if they happen too read it they'll just enjoy it as a piece of story from afar.


----------



## steelmyhead

hey you wanna go to lunch?


----------



## heyJude

Please take my advice.


----------



## RiversEdge

It's been one of those weeks where people have been just ...really pissing me off. 
Stupid people. Crazy people. Unfair people. 
People that I wish I never knew.

The thing that keeps me moving forward are the people that I care about and love -- and
love me too.


----------



## John316C

hmmmm theres a lot i want to say


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I cannot sleep without you on my mind, i can't escape in sleep you haunt them.. i wake up in tears every morning now without even trying to think of you. i can't block it out... i can't escape like you and it's killing me. You took it all and let me fall, promised and broke them all... and i honestly don't believe we will ever be again </3 you gave me up.. how could you give me up? ;(


----------



## cafune

Wait, what? Ouch. How could you say that? I thought we were friends? I know that sometimes you don't understand the impact your words have but I don't care. That _hurt._


----------



## heyJude

You say it wasn't your intention to hurt me, but you did anyway. A LOT. I trusted you. I don't know if I can trust anyone ever again.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Shall your "thing" to rott slowly and painfully.


----------



## Still Waters

If I'm in a house that's on fire,all of my thoughts and energy will be focused on getting myself and my family out safely. Now there may be a house across the street that's burning at a faster rate,has more people trapped inside etc. It is not a lack of compassion that keeps me from being concerned for them but the fact that EVERYTHING I have must revolve around survival - So stop demonizing me. Ever heard of Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs? Read up on it!!


----------



## Arumin

Hey. It's been two years since we have last spoken to each other. What have you been up to?

As you probably would have known we would have never worked as a couple. When you told me you love me into my ears for the first and only time. I felt unsettled mixed with a bit of happiness. I realised then I didn't love you and that you deserved a better girl - I just want to apologise for breaking it off in such a pathetic way and never giving you a proper explanation. But I think deep down you knew the reason because you never asked me for it.

Even though we were together for 16 months I felt like I have never learned anything about you and for that reason I couldn't open up to you. But I hope you can open up to your current girlfriend. I'm happy you have found someone and it seems to be going well. One advice I would give to you is don't be selfish, don't try and pretend to be a jerk when you're clearly not. Show your vulnerable side and listen to her if you don't want to lose her.

Despite our incompatibility, I'm still thankful that you were my first boyfriend. Thank you for telling me you loved me. I wonder if it's possible for us to become friends?

(P.S. sorry for deleting you off Facebook, but I only did it because we don't talk anymore. If you read this as I know you lurk around forums, piece the context together and realise it's me - please add me if you want to be friends again. Rola.)


----------



## Temujin

Mum, dad, haven't you figured it out yet? I have social anxiety, that's why I can't do those little things which every else you know can, what does it matter if I didn't go to the job centre, the money isn't important, you don't need it or ask for it, and I don't want it. They don't help with finding a job anyway, so there's no sense in attending. 

Oh, and I've already signed a contract, I just have to give these people a call if I want to work for them, and that's pretty much the only job I'll ever get, so deal with it. I'm not going to be able to go back to university or succeed with any kind of interview or assessment which better jobs require for a while at least. I'm still waiting for the counselling letter. You can't come with me to that, and it's deeply private, which you must respect.


----------



## Otherside

So its awkward between us. I miss you, you were a friend...one of my first and closest and you and Steve (not real name) were the only reason I gained any confidence socially. I relapsed and I blame you for that, but you have your own issues. And this was beginning before everything anyway...

I have social anxiety. I'm stupidly socially awkward and I wish I was a normal person like you and everyone else...I'm not though. I'm not blanking you...I swear! Literally every time I see you I panic...I don't know how else to explain it. 

You wanna talk, you wanna sort this...you know where I am, you have my cell. 

(Seriously. No idea if you're on here or reading this or not, but if you are, then I'm sorry for what I said. Can we at least tolerate each other for the year?)


----------



## Freiheit

I want to wish this kid a happy birthday but I'm not sure if it's appropriate anymore since we haven't talked in over 6 months.


----------



## Nefury

Rola said:


> Hey. It's been two years since we have last spoken to each other. What have you been up to?
> 
> As you probably would have known we would have never worked as a couple. When you told me you love me into my ears for the first and only time. I felt unsettled mixed with a bit of happiness. I realised then I didn't love you and that you deserved a better girl - I just want to apologise for breaking it off in such a pathetic way and never giving you a proper explanation. But I think deep down you knew the reason because you never asked me for it.
> 
> Even though we were together for 16 months I felt like I have never learned anything about you and for that reason I couldn't open up to you. But I hope you can open up to your current girlfriend. I'm happy you have found someone and it seems to be going well. One advice I would give to you is don't be selfish, don't try and pretend to be a jerk when you're clearly not. Show your vulnerable side and listen to her if you don't want to lose her.
> 
> Despite our incompatibility, I'm still thankful that you were my first boyfriend. Thank you for telling me you loved me. I wonder if it's possible for us to become friends?
> 
> (P.S. sorry for deleting you off Facebook, but I only did it because we don't talk anymore. If you read this as I know you lurk around forums, piece the context together and realise it's me - please add me if you want to be friends again. Rola.)


Holy crap does this sound familiar.


----------



## Otherside

We were friends once. Now you don't talk to me. Its as if you don't care...I know, its awkward. Can't we be friends again?

We have to way to much in common. you seem to have my faults.


----------



## leonardess

I did like the attention you showed me, however misguided. I'm sorry I said what I did, but I do think it's the truth. It's a little hard to know for sure, what with people tending to treat online, fairly anonymous communication the way they do. 

I am sure though, that how you went about seeking the attention you wanted lacked respect, and for that reason I said what I did. I cannot sell myself short anymore, nor waste time. Whatever time spent trying to fulfill what is to me a useless fantasy, is time and effort taken away from something real that could happen for me. 

I hope no more like you approach me, in any form, but if they do I feel much more confident about how to deal with them, and it won't happen in such a volatile way. I suppose I have you, and the others that came before you, to thank for that.


----------



## Raphael200

"Unless u have King Jesus in your heart i cannot be your boyfriend."


----------



## kilgoretrout

I hope you're legal.


----------



## estse

Fitting. Why just couldn't you tell me the truth?


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I feel that I don't want to be part of this graduate program anymore and I want to leave and go home.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Hope you and Kelsie have fun. I'm just gonna be over here wishing for stuff that will seemingly never happen.


----------



## False Protagonist

I don't like you or your followers.


----------



## Strwbrry

Ki uoh nav ouj! Kend ki?


----------



## MiMiK

am drunk hehehe


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Never leave me.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I still wake up every morning, checking my phone, hoping for a text that'll bring my happiness back to me. I want you to _want_ to talk to me.

But I don't know why...since I know it'll never happen...


----------



## CoastalSprite

If you showed me any hint at all that you liked me, and not just being your usual sweet self, I'd jump on you


----------



## shindoable

You're one awesome girl, You're really really cute. We're so similar we and there is no way i can forget you. you changed my whole life and thanks to you i've been changing alot for the better these past 2-3 months.. you're the person i wished i could've married. I'm still not sure how i should forget you. im the one who cares about you the most along with your family. I hope you will someday return to me.. but! i believe you will come back someday, until then i'll just be your friend and biggest support, so please. dont suicide.. Ever. also: i love your humour, personality except from your constand playful-flirting with almost everyone. still, i love you with all of my heart. BYe :3


----------



## mik

I hate smiling but love it when your the cause of it.


----------



## heyJude

How _you_ doin'?


----------



## AussiePea

This communication thing....


----------



## purplerainx3

Why the #$%^ are you so awkwardly upbeat all the time? I know I sound like a brat, but I hate that you're stealing all my friends. I don't enjoy being around you and you don't even really care about me. You just want to use me and I don't even know who you are anymore. You are so cynical yet closeminded when you're the one complaining. Get a grip already.


----------



## Monotony

That shirt looks good on you


----------



## Strwbrry

Je déteste cette attitude!! Je ne comprends pas! Je dois faire tous ces travail, mais je procrastinate. Tu es le fault!!!!!


----------



## kilgoretrout

The back of your head is lovely.


----------



## coeur_brise

Can't think of what to say so I'll just post these emoticons: :| :blankoke:hide squeezex2)


----------



## Black And Mild

kilgoretrout said:


> The back of your head is lovely.


That's what they all say


----------



## aquilla

Hey you. Yeah, that's the weird/stupid/ creepy girl talking to you, so please pay attention, talking is not what I do often. SO.How can I make your tiny mind understand that being such a desperate attention ***** isn't what attracts people. Can't you see that? Sure, you're probably thinking that you are so much better than me and my friends, so superior, when you say something pseudo-intellectual/ pseudo-philosophical and everyone is admiring you. But please, there are people who understand what you're saying and if I'm not pointing out when you're wrong and letting you be the damn attention *****/primadona whatsoever, it's just because I feel sorry for your shallowness and desperate seeking of approval. But acting like everyone is stupid compared to your "deep philosophical mind" is pathetic. And I just don't have the energy to say how stupid you sound to someone who's really understanding what you're saying, not just admiring you because of the manner in which you speak and all the complex words.

Now go and **** yourself. Thank you.


----------



## ravens

Yeah I like to drink. Who the **** cares if I like to get drunk every day. My life just stinks so if you don't like it then all I can say is that I don't ****ing care.


----------



## Cheskey

"You're making it so obvious you like me and I'm making it obvious I don't mind/kinda like you back so pleaspleaseplease just ask me out already"


----------



## Loveless

Soon baby you will be mine. I'll take those yoga pants off and make you a baby mama 8)


----------



## LynnNBoys

If we're not supposed to be spending money right now, why are you getting the new iPhone?

I think you were too harsh on him.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

i love you


----------



## AussiePea

Well it's nearly 72 hours in and nothing, guess I was right in my suspicions that you didn't really have much interest.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Please don't be so cold, just be kind. Please.


----------



## Tangerine

I clearly don't want to ****ing talk right now


----------



## DesertStar91

You're a condescending, pretentious ***** and I don't want anything to do with you ever again, especially the way you treated me a couple weeks ago. Seriously, no one deserves that crap. I hope you got the hint when I stopped writing and texting you, you selfish two faced *****. I should've listened to that one girl who was talking about you to me a year ago, even though I hate her too.

You're a pathetic evil sadistic human being who only wants to make me mad because you're miserable. Get out of my life! I don't why we were friends in the first place. What made me like you as a friend anyway? You make me sick to my stomach. I think it was best when you blocked me because I told you what you said was uncalled for and got embarrassed about it because then I didn't have to put up with your crap. You literally disgust the hell out of me.But, on the other hand, I guess I'll just ignore you and pretend you don't exist like everyone else says to do.


----------



## jsgt

You said it was for the best and that you had no choice to do what you did, but I feel like you gave up on me and pawned me off on someone else. The entire car ride, I could not believe you were doing this to me and have never felt so lost and alone in my entire life. You gave up on me and I will never forget that for as long as I live. I'm not saying it made you a bad person, just saying that it made me feel useless and unwanted. This is why we don't have much of a relationship.


----------



## dave76

**** off you ****


----------



## laura024

I think you were absent during the graduate school class about establishing rapport with clients.


----------



## Zerix

Can't really just tell her straight up cause I never even met this girl outside of chat and it would be a little creepy lol, not to mention she probably wouldn't respond the same...

But since the time I finally saw how she looks like recently, this is what I've been thinking... It's really weird. She lives on the east coast, I dunno why I even wonder about it.. But I honestly (as weird as it sounds) think we'd get along so well, cause she's a beautiful spiritual being who's pretty smart, and who seems like she'd be a ton of fun to hang with, seems like we like the same music I think and share similar beliefs... If I had the money I'd love to fly out there for a weekend to meet up and do something fun. She did mention that she kinda wanted a Russian guy and I happen to kinda fit that criteria haha. Maybe I'll man up and just simply start conversing with her at least outside of chat at least?

Hope you're not reading this I might blush


----------



## godhelpme2

i want to be with somebody else.


----------



## Still Waters

Not this again!! After all the time,money and energy wasted on it before?? Ya' know,embarrassment actually does have a practical function at times -it at least minimizes one's desire to make a fool of themselves - Why is it you have no self-respect? Why must you always play the fool?


----------



## kilgoretrout

I'd rather be dead than do what you do everyday.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Please just try to be sensitive to the feelings of others.


----------



## Tania I

I'm sorry mama. I never meant to hurt you. I never meant to make you cry, but i'll try, I'll give you a happy life.

However f888king impossible that is cause all you want is for me to be happy, and it's the hardest thing you ever ask from me. If only you asked me before my 25th birthday, i'll put up with it, just for you.


----------



## cafune

Dude, it's nearly midnight. _Not_ an appropriate time to shout into the phone. You know my classes start early tomorrow. Seriously. Shut up. Thanks. (It worked. ) (... Ah, ****. NVM. Spoke too soon.)

Edit and: I'd redirect you to a person I know, or ermm sort of know that I think could help but he's proven to be useless cause he's unresponsive and uncaring, usually. Sigh. Sorry.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Your threads make me want to physically scream out exasperated.


----------



## TenYears

I really miss you, I miss hanging out with you. You know, you're the only friend I have. I'm sorry I push you away. I'm sorry I'm not always a very good friend back to you. I'm trying. I miss your hugs. I miss the way that only you can understand me. I miss us holding on to each other, and it being OK if we both break down. I miss how we don't have to say a word sometimes, the silence is OK, we both know exactly what each other is thinking. We're the only ones that "get" each other. Because we're the only ones that have gone through the hell that we've gone through, and come out still alive, if barely.

It's ironic I think how we both deal with loss, how we're both just barely hanging on. How we both try to escape. How not dealing with it is our way of dealing with it.

I wish you would call me. I really need someone to talk to. And I miss you.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I miss what we had.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

You are by far the best doctor I've ever had. Thank you for listening to me, knowing that I know my mind and body better than you, and prescribing the one medication that I wanted that actually works great for me! I was starting to think all docs had that stupid God complex.


----------



## DesertStar91

I hate the way you teach this class! You're a horrible art teacher!


----------



## GunnyHighway

I hate what you did to me...


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Please stop monitoring my every move. Please, please let me free.


----------



## Monotony

Has anyone ever told you how cute you are?


----------



## FlowerChild13

Please notice me... please.


----------



## Octal

You sound like a ****ing broken record, stop being a selfish douche and move on.


----------



## Strwbrry

To everyone on this planet:

Party? At my place? ^-^


----------



## ravens

Strwbrry said:


> To everyone on this planet:
> 
> Party? At my place? ^-^


Sounds great.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Will you go on a date with me?


----------



## miminka

you know, sometimes I'd like you to be closer than a store window, or a branch, or a bridge. but even while I think about this I realize how I keep losing sight of you.


----------



## Mirium

To Mountain Man, I'm sorry but I didn't really love you. I said that because you said it to me first and it came as a shocker and I was afraid to lose you if I didn't say the same. Deep down I thought I would grow to love you because I was genuinely very fond of you and cared about you. But now that we've broken up, I've realized it wasn't true love for me because how can I feel nothing for you just a few days after the fact? Well, nothing...I feel relief and freedom. Even though you hurt me pretty deeply with the things you said and the silent treatment you gave me, I'm much better off. I wish I could say these things to you but in my heart, I still don't want to say a thing to hurt you. So, good luck, I hope you find your true love.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Strwbrry said:


> To everyone on this planet:
> 
> Party? At my place? ^-^


:boogieJUST DANCE:boogie


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Please be a bit more helpful.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

****bag, all of you! You're all a bunch of stupid ****bags!


----------



## Bluemonster

I think I love you.


----------



## shelbster18

Strwbrry said:


> To everyone on this planet:
> 
> Party? At my place? ^-^


\(^_^)/



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ****bag, all of you! You're all a bunch of stupid ****bags!


:cry


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

shelbster18 said:


> \(^_^)/
> 
> :cry


Relax, I wasn't talking to anyone on SAS. Well.... I wasn't saying this to the majority of people.


----------



## Monotony

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Relax, I wasn't talking to anyone on SAS. Well.... I wasn't saying this to the majority of people.


:haha


----------



## shelbster18

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Relax, I wasn't talking to anyone on SAS. Well.... I wasn't saying this to the majority of people.


I know. I was just being silly.


----------



## False Protagonist

That time of the month again? I should go.


----------



## Hello22

I like you, you're a really sweet guy. It's just a pity you don't live nearby.. (haha that rhymes  )


----------



## TenYears

I skipped my appt with my therapist this morning. I cannot stand her. She is doing absolutely nothing to help me. Nothing.


----------



## shelbster18

Not afraid to say these things.

I'm so glad I deleted you from my MSN contacts. You really pissed me off and it was such a relief to let my anger out on you.  

And to my sister: I'm really worried about you and hope you're okay.


----------



## srschirm

I really want to say something, but I can't even say it here yet!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

TenYears said:


> I skipped my appt with my therapist this morning. I cannot stand her. She is doing absolutely nothing to help me. Nothing.


They never do, that is their job. Their job is to wait if people fix themselves.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Same as Ventura said...

I miss you


----------



## brewpacksox

I miss who you used to be SO much.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I wish i was your world but i know im not, its all about you, only you like always. As long as your happy you drag me along, not seeing how fake my smiles are, it hurts. I can't be just your friend, i can't keep pretending im alright when really im dying inside. I can't just forget ...but i need you gone.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I hate you, I hate you I hate you, hate, hate, hate!!!!

Nah... missing you even you are terrible jerk
cry


----------



## ravens

Leave me the **** alone. I'm tired of this ****.


----------



## someguy123

"Hi."


----------



## Hello22

I'm so sorry i acted like a ***** today, i just can't handle work anymore.


----------



## Still Waters

I know the reason for the long pause after making your "shock" statement,was simply so I would rush in and comfort you or sympathize with you in someway. Well,that's just not going to happen-I'm well past the point of saying things of that nature because it's expected of me.- I don't feel sorry for you. All of your choices have been about ONE person -YOU-never for the good of others-just your enormous ego. However,I do feel a tremendous amount of sympathy and concern for those who have suffered because of you-that causes me a lot of pain.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I've only ever had a single span of a couple months in my life where I truly felt happy, like I was okay with being on alive on this earth. I'm not allowed to remember any of it. Every last memory, every last thought, you seem to want it to disappear like it was nothing. Like it never happened. What you ask of me isn't fair at all. As you said, I'm your worst mistake......but you're my best mistake. 

It happened, and I will remember it. I tried my hardest to treat you right. I tried my hardest to make you feel like you were important, special. It wasn't enough. I've tried to be nothing but good for you, but right now I ****ing refuse. I will not try to get over it. I will not forget the time we spent together, especially in person. It just isn't going to happen. I'm sorry, but I'm drawing the line there. You at least owe me the memory of being happy after all of this.

I'm not angry, I'm not freaking out, this is just what you have been making it feel like over the past little while. There's a reason I didn't send this straight to you, because I just needed to rant.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I wish i was your world but i know im not, its all about you, only you like always. As long as your happy you drag me along, not seeing how fake my smiles are, it hurts. I can't be just your friend, i can't keep pretending im alright when really im dying inside. I can't just forget ...but i need you gone.


About a year ago, I finally got over an ex-girlfriend, an ex-girlfriend whose face haunted my dreams every night for the five years prior. It hurts like hell to feel how you're feeling right now. I'm sorry. Please don't take five years to get over him. I promise that however he made you feel, someone else can make you feel that way. Someone you just haven't met yet.
I believe the cure for a broken heart is finding love again...you'll get reminded why it's fun to fall in love.


----------



## feels

I doubted you and I'm sorry. It won't happen again. I have no reason not to trust you.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Kevin, why are you always right? I thought you were being a jerk but you really are just an honest realist.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

You ****ed my head and my heart up but I forgive you. Now get away from me. I don't want to see you again.


----------



## feels

The way you always stop what you're doing just to say hello and ask how I am makes me feel incredibly special. I'm not even sure why you like me or why you make the effort to do this but I'm glad you do.


----------



## ququ

F#ck you too.


----------



## Strwbrry

Why?? ;_;


----------



## MoonlightSky

I feel like we're slowly drifting apart. I don't know if I've done something wrong, or whether something is going on in your life that you're not telling me about, but I don't like this feeling, I want our friendship to go back to how it used to be.


----------



## TryingMara

Why? What has been your motivation these past few months? Has anything changed? I'm not sure what to think sometimes.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Happy freakin birthday, wherever you are. Both of you. If I had more booze I'd get blottered in your honour.


----------



## GunnyHighway

1) I wish you were as obsessed with me, as you are with my posts...

2) Thanks for giving me evidence of not deserving anything ever. I just wanted some help. Didn't think talking to you would be such a huge deal, I just wanted a reply back and that would be plenty help.

3) I would love to meet you, but I think I could only move out there temporarily. The town is way too small, nowhere to buy stuff. It would drive a tech nerd like myself crazy. I could think of a reason or two that would make me stay permanently...although it'd never happen.

4) Come the **** back home, please. The two people upstairs, who are sadly related to me, have turned this place into a mess again.


----------



## Ozil

All you do is find faults in me, take cheap shots at me and treat me like piece of s**t and the only time you talk to me its negative about me or you want something. F U


----------



## River In The Mountain

I don't think you're all that bothered.


----------



## Still Waters

You argue just like a woman - Must have the last word at all times.-Say something sure to shock then slam the door and run off!


----------



## flawed

ML - It has been six years since I've spoken to you and I still feel like I am living in your shadow. Is there something wrong with me? Why can't I seem to let go? Just what is it about you that attracts everyone? 

MH - I know we had the best bond in that group. I couldn't have you, I didn't want to fight for you because I was too caught up in looking at the past. You're not the one for me yet I feel like we still could have been good friends. I wish you were here now, I wish I could see you again and tell you that it was all a misunderstanding. I was genuine and I really did appreciate all the things you said to me. 

VL - I know what I did was terrible, it was unforgivable. I was so young then, I didn't mean to say the things I said. I'm sorry if I hurt you, I'm sorry I was so terrible to you, I'm sorry, I'm so sorry, I'm sorry. I think I understand your pain now, I've changed so please come back...


----------



## youngloc

It's been a long time since we spoke. I hope your life is even more miserable than it was back then.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Look what you've done to me, making me feel out of place... im not use to this life, i want things back like they were..


----------



## Loveless

You are so cute


----------



## GunnyHighway

I hope Molly is doing okay..


----------



## shelbster18

I wish I could just leave this house and stay away from you for good. Even though you are my father, I don't consider you my father. It will be a good while before I move out. I don't want to have to deal with this **** much longer. And I'm tired of you fighting with mom about money all the time. You're just a money hungry *****.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I will wait a thousand years for you...


----------



## False Protagonist

F*** this place! F*** it!


----------



## leonardess

^ this is my favorite. it says so much, so briefly.

Okay, this one I *am* actually afraid to say, and I know I never will say it:

god, I never thought you'd be such a heartless, cruel *****. I hope you are only like that to me and no one else, or you'll end up alone.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

i want to hold you :blush


----------



## TenYears

I've been fuming over this the last couple of days, and I've realized I'm never, ever going to forgive you for what you said, for mocking me, for making fun of me, for making light of the fact that my girlfriend killed herself. You tend to get over things quickly. I don't. Don't try to be best buds with me, hang out at the ballpark with me, ever again.

**** you.

I guess you'll always be my father, but I'm always going to hate you for that. I hope you have to bury your wife soon. Both of you are the most f*cked up, dysfunctional people I've ever met. I'm going to cry when she goes. And it will probably be soon. And then I'm going to walk up to you and laugh. Just like you did to me. Actually, I hope you both die in a fiery car crash together. That would be perfect.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Ok I don't write it... Some thoughts are too weird to publish :haha


----------



## Strwbrry

Je weet dat ik om je geef
Je weet dat ik je bemin
Het wetende zeggen
Heeft toch geen zin.

Ik zal wachten.


----------



## MindOverMood

Figured you'd be the one to ask a question like that..


----------



## NomadChild

why do you have to be so inconsiderate towards me


----------



## Still Waters

Why oh why can't you go away?? I'd like to take some of those pearls of "wisdom" you so proudly bestow and strangle you with them! It's easy to dazzle with "your" wisdom when you so clearly lift the vast majority of it from various books and people you come across. Maybe no one else sees through you,but I do!


----------



## kilgoretrout

What the **** are you looking at.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Ooh brother, I can't tell if you're staring at someone next to me, at me because you're insulting me in your head, or because there's something else going on, which I do hope is the case.


----------



## Tania I

There were days, when i saw your name i got butterflies and start to wish as if it's a falling star.
Were.
Damn, i don't miss those days, stop coming back to my head.
ssh.. don't tell my mind.. I'm afraid of it..


----------



## yna

Hindi na kita maintindihan. Sana magpakatotoo ka na lang, hindi ka pa ba napapagod sa ganito? :eek
Buwisit. 

Wahaha, ang drama ko talaga...toinks. :b


----------



## srschirm

Why did you do that to me?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

i wish i had kept one of you
and i miss you jana


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Hey you, yea you, i loathe you


----------



## Stilla

Wish you could see my new night gown... in person. 
It's pretty.


----------



## cmed

How do you rationalize being such a pretentious ***hole?


----------



## Stilla

So worth it.


----------



## Canucklehead

Nervous.. Not quite sure how to start a conversation with you...


----------



## TryingMara

Are you or aren't you?


----------



## bojadada

You're the only reason I go to Starbucks hehe.


----------



## brownzerg

You look down at me but I bet between him and myself you'd have a better time with my head up that dress


----------



## brewpacksox

You are so damn unrealistic.


----------



## Still Waters

When many people from different walks of life,different groups,etc. are pretty much telling you the same things over and over......maybe you should listen! Oh,and no one has an endless supply of pity to constantly saturate you with,give it a rest already.


----------



## falling down

I wanna screw your brains out.


----------



## vanishingpt

Hey, you're pretty cute


----------



## penguin runner

I still want to be with you.


----------



## Stilla

You had it coming.


----------



## ravens

I've had it with living here. Both of you drive me insane. I'm so ****ing sick of this ****. Man I wish I could really say this.


----------



## kapa

I love you like a brother, it hurst me that we don't talk anymore...


----------



## Gurosan

I felt no real love and might be afraid if i finally find it. But will see when it actually happens rigt, no need to overthink **** for nothing.


----------



## penguin runner

You could make everything better by just being with you.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Really? :sus If you don't feel that incredible insane feeling... What is the point? And stop copying me :twisted That is what I want and you cannot have it :twisted:twisted:twisted Just continue living in your perfect reality and stop make me feeling worse. You are stealing my dreams and giving them to other girl! I would damnet rip you apart on this moment. After I would get my hands to you wou would be just pieces of meat around a room :twisted:twisted:twisted

Nope... I am just little annoyed.... :bat


----------



## Monotony

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Temujin

*Posts thread on the SAS forum*, here's the situation, do you think my fears are purely due to my SA and I would be better of by re-initiating contact with this person? * Followed by*:

Hello, long time eh? Still want to talk? I can explain if you like, did you get my email that didn't really explain?


----------



## Ozil

penguin runner said:


> You could make everything better by just being with you.


My exact words..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

You had better do it and fast, not at a leisurely pace. You are making me very very anxious and its not fair. This is your assignment to and you should learn to think for yourself and get things done fast. This is not fair on me and the other group member. You should know how to do this. Its very very simple. How can you not. Please hurry the **** up and do it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

thank you for wearing yoga pants. Kept me awake during class.


----------



## Freiheit

Do you hate me or think I'm a loser?


----------



## TenYears

You know, you tell me to do this and do that, and you say it like it's so insignificant, like it's so easy to do, like you're telling what the f*cking weather is gonna be like tomorrow.

One day probably soon, it's not gonna matter anyway. You will look back on what was said, the fights we had, and you'll probly wonder what the f*cking point was.

You see, that's the difference between you and I.

I already wonder what the f*cking point is. It's not gonna hit you until I'm looong gone. So good luck with that. As if anyone cares.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I really don't get it why all of a sudden while taking to me you said "you have dark eyes" -.- um yes i do "do you sleep" yes why, why? Ugh new friends


----------



## falling down

You're too cute.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

**** you you lesbian prison guard, and **** you too because I ain't stupid enough to walk around with a Hitler stache, and **** you too you freaking pedophile, and even though I hardly know you **** you you skin, and also, I'm doing good, now **** off.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I know you two dislike each other... yet i feel bad but i shouldn't, you let me go.


----------



## AussiePea

Have you seen my pics? You are soooo far out of my league so why do you keep moving things forward! :sus


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

.-. I can't put my walls down for you...... why should i....


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

Hi seem very cool and we should be friends


----------



## kilgoretrout

It was me. 

LOL!


----------



## Stilla

Please god no... Please say it isn't so.


----------



## fishpie

Stop saying my name in your greetings to me.


----------



## Temujin

fishpie said:


> Stop saying my name in your greetings to me.


Hello fishpie

.....

Not funny?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE YOU IN NOVEMBER YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

IIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW!!!

What? :sus

I AM totally cool :haha


----------



## ShoelessJoe

Hey, you seem really interesting and very pretty, and I was wondering if you would like to maybe go out to lunch sometime?

Lol, it's a longshot, but I've always wanted to say this.


----------



## Kingpin

Go to sleep so I can hit the gym in the middle of the night.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love you


----------



## DesertStar91

I am sorry, I can't go get my hair cut by you anymore because I can't afford it and you keep forcing me to dye my hair when it doesn't need it.

You're a horrible friend! **** you!


----------



## pinkempyreal

You've been working here for barely a year. I've been here 4. I think I should have gotten that promotion.


----------



## brewpacksox

You were not supposed to be doing all of this before me.


----------



## penguin runner

I will always be there to listen if you need me. Always. Just tell me to shut up if you need to talk.


----------



## fire mage64

You ****ing emotional vampire!!!!!


----------



## Temujin

Friendship is the truest form of love. 
---
Thank you. 
I wasn't looking for sympathy, I've been getting my head sorted, I just wanted to face things once again, anyway, how are *you *then? What's been going on? . . . etc. etc. 
Oh, and if I need to talk I'll remember that, but like I said, I've been cleaning the mess up.
----
I'm not sure I can do it, contradicting the above, opening up, something I've avoided doing for too long, I'm not sure I can convince myself it is really, OK if I do, that she won't mind me doing it, I don't want to drag other people down with me. 
----
I've got tears in my eyes, although maybe it's just the shampoo


----------



## brewpacksox

I can't help but feel betrayed by you.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

what the hell do you want me to do? I bust my *** every day and the team is not where you want it because of YOU. If you spent less time bull****ting and more time coaching maybe we'd still be undefeated. Don't worry about it too much because I won't be back next year and you'll realize how you messed up treating me and the other guys like ****.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm finding it very difficult not to get attached.


----------



## noyadefleur

Sometimes I still wonder what you're doing. I wonder if you think about me anymore. 

Then I know you don't. I'm so forgettable.


----------



## shelbster18

It felt good saying that. Sometimes, some people just get on my nerves.


----------



## Invisigirl

I just want someone to tell me life is worth living.


----------



## Temujin

Invisigirl said:


> I just want someone to tell me life is worth living.


Life is worth living, even if just for the stars at night, the red sunset, the chirping of birds and the coolness of fresh water.

^That's what lifts me up a times, the tranquil natural world, worth seeing even if I am alone and poor (which are normally why I think life isn't worth it).


----------



## Strwbrry

Je t'aime


----------



## MoonForge

I'm going to say something here to a person who has basically vanished from my life and i wont say it to him directly unless i come face to face with him, i could call him but there's more then enough stuff going without him being around : o 

So here goes,

You'll probably never understand what you've really done even when you feel guilty or miss your family *i doubt you do* i also don't need you to understand, because over these years i've learned that even when you listen it simply just doesn't get through, so i hope we will never see you again simply because you've done enough damage by just being you and never taking any real effort to change how you behave towards others.

Well there we go, this feels pretty good to do  I could have written it down on paper, but this felt like the place i could do it too, i hope you all have a nice day : o


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Did you get my emails??I am really concerned about finishing the assignment on time.


----------



## falling down

I'm not really afraid to say it, I just don't want to get in trouble for saying it.

You're a vapid, trouble making, heartless, soulless, shallow, skank who is dead on the inside and who will undoubtedly one day fall victim to karma and not a single **** will be given that day. Carry on.


----------



## Neonglow

There are so many things I want to say to so many different people, but I'll start with a non-hateful one:

I'm sorry I don't talk to you. It's not that I don't want to, but it is difficult for me under these circumstances that I'm under. It amazes me how much drive and passion you have, and I wish I could be right there with you. You will go far in life, never stop believing in yourself.


----------



## heyJude

So you tell me that you have absolutely no one in your life who cares about you. I tell you I care and went out of my way to spend time with you and listen to your problems, yet you push me out and want nothing to do with me anymore...


----------



## Tania I

Don't darling me! i'm not your darling! if you like my pic, saying so is polite, to download it and sending it back to me with messages is just creeeeeeeeeeepyyyyyyy X(
:mum:cry :hide :mum


----------



## Strwbrry

Tania I said:


> Don't darling me! i'm not your darling! if you like my pic, saying so is polite, to download it and sending it back to me with messages is just creeeeeeeeeeepyyyyyyy X(
> :mum:cry :hide :mum


Wow :afr .... I'd say: block that person.


----------



## falling down

Is this creepy?


----------



## AussiePea

falling down said:


> I'm not really afraid to say it, I just don't want to get in trouble for saying it.
> 
> You're a vapid, trouble making, heartless, soulless, shallow, skank who is dead on the inside and who will undoubtedly one day fall victim to karma and not a single **** will be given that day. Carry on.


Somehow I know exactly who you are talking about haha.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I want to be with you.


----------



## Tania I

Strwbrry said:


> Wow :afr .... I'd say: block that person.


He hasn't cross the 'common people' disturbing lines :cry
I wish he had.. :cry
I don't like to be blocked by other people, so doing that is a bit.. 



falling down said:


> Is this creepy?


nah.. you're just curious.


----------



## falling down

Tania I said:


> He hasn't cross the 'common people' disturbing lines :cry
> I wish he had.. :cry
> I don't like to be blocked by other people, so doing that is a bit..
> 
> nah.. you're just curious.


huh?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I am still angry for you.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

He kissed me, unexpectedly.... i didn't want it, i didn't enjoy it, i stopped it because you are all i want, it's true, im in love with you.


----------



## Revenwyn

I have never felt that it was over, even though we never officially had anything.


----------



## shelbster18

When you told me that people at your university call you weirdo, I felt really sorry for you.  I can't help it but that's not right at all. What kind of university is it that you go to that people would be saying these things to you? I'm just shocked and I don't understand it.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> When you told me that people at your university call you weirdo, I felt really sorry for you.  I can't help it but that's not right at all. What kind of university is it that you go to that people would be saying these things to you? I'm just shocked and I don't understand it.


It sounds like you're in denial that people are calling you these things. I wish I could just come over there and give you a big hug.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I think you're scared of me. S'okay though, you're not the only one. I'll just keep sitting uncomfortably close to you, ***-to-ankles. :heart


----------



## Canucklehead

I am actually a complete nutcase, even though I sound reasonably normal on paper.

Also, I can't stop thinking about you. >_>


----------



## Strwbrry

Lass mich in Ruhe!! Verlasse meinen Kopf!! Ich hab' ein Leben außer dich!


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## Strwbrry

Neutrino said:


> Whyyyy why always in a different language!!! I'm too lazy to translate  sadness


Lol, because sometimes I just need to vent in German/Dutch... :')


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I hate you for what you did to me, for forcing yourself on me the way you did. But moreover, I can't stand myself for trusting you in the first place. 

I keep pushing you away because I'm deathly terrified of letting anyone in and it's so damn hard for me just to say how I honestly feel. I can't take being so open and vulnerable and I know it's killing me and you. It's just who I am. I wish somebody really knew who I am. Ugh, there's that stupid vulnerable feeling again.


----------



## Temujin

"Hi Dr, I previously attended an appointment on the 3rd September, where we discussed my social anxiety, thank you for you support in that appointment by the way, it was a real help, at the end of the appointment you said I was welcome to comeback (or answer the question about the referral if asked, that I did not receive a letter, but I came really for another reason).

I was pretty nervous during the first appointment, and there were some things which may be important the I didn't tell you, mainly about my depressive periods and suicidal thoughts (cue long explanation already written down elsewhere). . . and also, I played down my social anxiety a little bit, my fear of people and low self esteem is quite long term and deep-rooted I feel (cue not so long explanation about this). 

Your obviously the the one with the expertise here, but I would like to request perhaps, seeing a psychologist or psychiatrist with specialisms in dealing with social anxiety?


----------



## shelbster18

I hope I didn't make you sad by mentioning that. I guess I shouldn't have kept talking about it. I want to help you, though. You are really nice to me and you are really lonely. I just wish you knew those are bad people. You know they weren't joking. Why would people at your university joke around by calling you weird? That baffles me. I want to be there for you. They deserve a good punch in the face. It would serve them right.


----------



## FormerNarcissist

Mom, Dad, I love you more than anything in this world.

I am really too ***** to say that in real life.


----------



## False Protagonist

Do you remember me? I'm that guy you said you'd call to talk about possible jobs.


----------



## flagg lives

at your core, you're a piece of garbage


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Im done trying when ive always been last on your list... your all talk and thats that. I just want to forget you.


----------



## Gothika

All you ever did was use and lie to me. You knew how scared I was to be completely open with you and yet you convinced me it would be okay. You told me everyday how amazing I was and how happy you were with me but I guess that didn't count the girl you had on the side... I can't stand the sight of you because it brings me to tears but I'm too much of a coward to say these things because I know you will laugh in my face because I was nothing to you... But yet you meant so much to me... 
To my ex Michael...


----------



## brewpacksox

It's such a shame that you no longer have a sense of reality. Whether you want to admit it or not and regardless of what you believe, there is suffering all over the world.


----------



## Tania I

I sunk too low.


----------



## RiversEdge

If things were different in my life, I would be into you hard.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Never eat that stuff again! This farting is unbelievable!!!!! :dead


----------



## Ben Williams

I got over you making out with someone else on my 21st, in my hotel room because i liked you so much and were weren't technically going out. I was ok with you throwing up in my parents brand new car which took hours to clean, mostly with my bare hands, so you wouldnt feel bad and again because i liked you so much. I couldn't afford two, but I waited in a line for hours to get you an autograph from someone from our favourite show when i went on holidays to surprise you with. I was ok with you saying you didnt want to jump into a relationship after your bad break up, and you're ok with throwing away what might've been amazing all because you would rather have people flirt with you to feed your fragile ego than be ok when i told him to **** off? Be careful telling someone in the future that you're ''basically in love'' with them, they might, like me think you weren't a selfish spoilt brat and actually believe you


----------



## falling down

This is the internet, lighten up lady.


----------



## Emanresu

You're fat and a power-tripping mod.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

If I would know what would hurt you, I would do that.


----------



## foe

I don't know what characteristic traits are for being a good wife but you come off as someone who would be a good wife.

Unfortunately, I don't think I have the qualities of what it takes to be a good husband or a boyfriend.


----------



## Xtraneous

At-least admit you found someone else, ****.


----------



## parzen

And I say, heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa, heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa,
I say hey, what's goin on


----------



## kilgoretrout

Punch yourself. Preferably in the face.


----------



## mik

kilgoretrout said:


> Punch yourself. Preferably in the face.


Haha this made me laugh


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I like you, and I really shouldn't. God dammit.


----------



## Strwbrry

No. Udbgtijgddvhjjkhgvbmngn.
Hope that's clear.


----------



## Ben Williams

You're gorgeous but you've probably been told it a million times since you've been on this site and I know i'll just be another one of those many people, so you wouldn't bother talking to me afterwards


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I hate you for abandoning me, i hate her for making me hate myself once again.. i hate people...


----------



## MindOverMood

Anything just to message me:no


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Please just tell me what to do and then don't accept anything I want to change from now on.


----------



## Gribble

"I really like you, want to hang out?"


----------



## brewpacksox

It may be beyond trivial to you, but it's so important to me. And that should mean something to you.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

please understand what I am saying and make a decision for me . My uni work makes me really anxious..


----------



## Buerhle

Ur getting on my nerves.


----------



## CWe

Why do you have to be so f----ing difficult! f---


----------



## ravens

I think you're very pretty. Do you want to go out sometime?


----------



## Temujin

This site is starting to mean a lot to me, I was very socially isolated before (even had trouble with online communications).


----------



## Stilla

The funniest part is that people don't even realize you're a fake. :b


----------



## avoidobot3000

**** you, **** you, **** you, you're cool, and **** you, I'm out!


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

******* :mum


----------



## Zeeshan

I miss you

i wish you never came into my life. I wish i hadnt met you at all. I feel so sad when i think about you now fob


----------



## falling down

A picture of a cat holding his mouth set you off, oh I'm so sorry....:roll Get a grip.

also this


----------



## falling down

R91 said:


> You're making it so difficult for me to tell you how crazy I am about you. I really just want to get this out of the way so I don't regret it in five years, but I kinddaaaa need you to actually be there for that to happen so... sort it out please.
> 
> Also by the 0.1% chance that you see this, ****ing call me so I can say this to you properly!


my bad

*dials 1-888-5555-R91*


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your making me dislike you more and more each day...


----------



## Twelve Keyz

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Your making me dislike you more and more each day...


sorry? :stu


----------



## FlowerChild13

Y u no text me back?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Man I was totally willing to be your friend, if you didn't want me to be you could've just told me. And I thought we were getting along great.


----------



## xXKITKATSXx

you just described my sister -.- wish i could show her this but shes in denial and just plain delusional ._.


----------



## falling down

FlowerChild13 said:


> Y u no text me back?


sorry, i lost your number.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Your voice! Like nails on a chalkboard! stfu!


----------



## huh

Have my babies. 

...I'm sorry, that was inappropriate..let me rephrase that. Please have my babies?


----------



## Cerberios

I appreciate you so goddamn much, you're like the older brother I never had! I'd love to hang out with you and just _talk _but I realize that our age differences and quietness will get in the way of everything, making it _awkward_. Which sucks. Whatever, I love working with you though, thanks for everything, bro...


----------



## Indygirl212

*Emotionally Dead*

To all of you
I get it. I exist only to take care of your every need and then to be admonished when I fall short. I am your shoudler to cry on, your coworker to run your business, your friend with benefits when you need a release.

There is never a thank you, I love you, or someone for me to lean on. I smile on the outside, but I'm dying on the inside, and you never see it.

What will you do when I am gone?


----------



## melissa75

Please take it easy on me today :afr


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

What happened? I'm still waiting for your reply ;_;


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

:hahaDifferent? Hahaha! YOU WISH ya dumb****, hahaha, you're so stupid I just wanna punch you!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Oh i love being flaked on all the time -.- not... you make me wish i could punch you in the face. Just another jerk friend who really isn't a friend at all


----------



## MrQuiet76

i'm pretty much afraid to say anything that i want to... can barely even say hi anymore... i'm good at faking convos but that's about it


----------



## Amber1395

I'm sorry I hurt you. I wish we could go back to being friends and forget about all the arguments and bad times. I miss you so much, but I can not bring myself to text or call you. I still care about you, very much.
:roll


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I feel lonely when I can't talk to you


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

O.O well that was a surprise, didn't think you would ever hang out with me after not seeing each other for years and didn't think you would save that special rock we shared all those years ago ^.^


----------



## brownzerg

I have nothing to offer, no money or car or material thing. All I have is my heart, and it's yours if you'd have it.


----------



## brewpacksox

It keeps on happening. People just stop talking to me. I'm done with it.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Nice balls.


----------



## BoBooBoo

You are a slob and the laziest person I've ever met. By the messes you leave at work, I'm guessing you never had to clean up after yourself. You went from mama picking up after you to having the "little woman" do the dirty work, didn't you?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn, looks like parallel's getting all of his threads on "lock down"..


----------



## Revenwyn

Dear freshman guy in college,

Stop hitting on me. Just because I am a redheaded geek girl does not mean you have to hit on me. I've already told you, I'm 11 years older than you. Also, do you not see the pair of rings on my left ring finger? I'm married. I've told you that before. PLEASE stop, or else I will have to get my 270 pound husband to forcefully make you leave. If that doesn't work, then I'll have to bring in my sword. But maybe that would just encourage you. Whatever. Just leave me alone!


----------



## Cashew

Did you hack into ANOTHER one of my accounts? What the hell is wrong with you? Please just leave me alone


----------



## Smoothie

I'm transgender,that's way I didn't felt comfortable telling you who I am.My depression could not let me befriend you and your best friend,no matter how much I wish we could be best of friends.You are open minded and sweet,so I thin you'll accept me as a new female friend.


----------



## brewpacksox

You used to be awesome. Now? I have no idea who you are.


----------



## dismiss

Why do you always have to be such a f**king b*tch? A reeeeaaaal bite the ***! Everyday, live! Lucky us!


----------



## Orchestrated

You are talking gibberish. I know you're speaking English but what the heck are you saying?


----------



## Canucklehead

**** off, I don't look like Russel Brand.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Thank you for making this the worst day of my life... not only did i lose any confidence i had but i really just want to end my life. There is no point in breathing anymore, im nothing or good enough for anyone like you said. When a friend says this it hurts... i hate myself to no end. like you said... im too short to make anything work with a guy thats average sized... thank you again...


----------



## brewpacksox

It feels like you're doing this just because you know it tortures me.


----------



## falling down

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Thank you for making this the worst day of my life... not only did i lose any confidence i had but i really just want to end my life. There is no point in breathing anymore, im nothing or good enough for anyone like you said. When a friend says this it hurts... i hate myself to no end. like you said... im too short to make anything work with a guy thats average sized... thank you again...


Look him/her/it in the eyes and tell them to f*** off forever. Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

falling down said:


> Look him/her/it in the eyes and tell them to f*** off forever. Don't hurt yourself.


Oh i did then cried in the shower for thirty mins


----------



## brewpacksox

I honestly think you wouldn't give a damn if we never spoke again.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I love you but... you said try other people.. so im trying..but ugh i still miss you.


----------



## au Lait

Not afraid to say this, but the thread got closed before I could reply.

So you're vehemently opposed to an old man being called a creep based (in part) on his appearance, but you're totally cool with saying that all women over 40 aren't attractive because they look "old and run down"?

Ok. Keep up the great work with being the world's biggest hypocrite. You're doing a stellar job so far.


----------



## falling down

au Lait said:


> Not afraid to say this, but the thread got closed before I could reply.
> 
> So you're vehemently opposed to an old man being called a creep based (in part) on his appearance, but you're totally cool with saying that all women over 40 aren't attractive because they look "old and run down"?
> 
> Ok. Keep up the great work with being the world's biggest hypocrite. You're doing a stellar job so far.


lol I know for certain you're speaking to me. No one said all over 40 were like that, i was using it as an example to make a point. oh and by the way, most women that are age 40 or older have already been married a few times and had kids especially if we're talking about regular people and not hollywood starlets. how can 40 year old sa men who have not been in relationships relate to 40 year old women with that kind of experience?


----------



## GunnyHighway

After last night, I've come to a realization. Despite the fact that I love you more than anything in my life, you have shown me that you have changed. Blatantly calling me a liar after giving you proof that I wasn't lying at all. Every single thing you asked about (besides one) I had hard proof about. You're choosing to ignore them and stay hostile towards me.

I recognize that I went into a depressed rage because I did not know how to control being hurt in exactly the way you promised not to hurt me. I admit my faults there, and have apologized every time it was physically possible.

However, this is not fair to me one bit. _*You know me*_, you know what you're accusing me of doing isn't something I'd do. But I can't change your mind, you refuse to let my words through. So you know what? This is me officially saying I'm done. I'm going to be the better man and walk away. I don't deserve to feel bad because you have a misconstrued view of me at the moment. I know I am a good man and I treat people the best that I can. I deserve to be with someone who cares about me. I deserve better.


----------



## cafune

"I admire you. You're a good person. I know you know that already but I felt like saying it anyway. I hope you find what you're looking for and soon. Surprisingly, I'll admit to feeling like you deserve it."


----------



## xxbluejay21

Why are you so nice to me. It makes me like you and I have to constantly persuade myself that I don't and tell myself that I'm emotionally stronger than I really am. Why do you laugh at my jokes and smile at my mistakes? I know the truth. You're nice to everyone. I'm just a guy you know. I wish I was good enough for you. But the truth is I'm not good enough for anyone. I need to change. I refuse to accept myself as I am now. I can't.


----------



## Octal

Cool story bro.


----------



## sorrwel

I love you.


----------



## Perfectionist

GunnyHighway said:


> I know I am a good man and I treat people the best that I can. I deserve to be with someone who cares about me. I deserve better.


There needs to be a raise the roof smiley.

Uh okay this one :clap? This one :boogie? This onnnne :yay?


----------



## Caduceus

You make me really happy!


----------



## heyJude

To the new stocker guy at work: 

You are really cute. Are you single? We should hang out sometime.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

I am disgusted today, so it's all: :mum

What the **** was that? How could you do something like that and then leave me hanging for days like it's my responsibility? This is why I don't call anymore b****, you treat our friendship like a chore and then you never finish what you start. I want a friend, I really do, but you make me feel like a farm animal. Let's just erase shared emails, phone numbers, texts, and memories, and then let us finally stop dragging this out and move on.

I dread what's going to happen on Saturday. Everything about you either makes my skin crawl or my stomach nauseous, and I really don't want to visit. I mean, I'm open-minded, but what you did and what you're doing makes me sick.

You liked that movie? Seriously? Where did your taste go? When did you start to become satisfied by force fed crap?

And _you_! :mum Why do you have to be such a sarcastic ***hole? Why can't you just apologize and stop being such a friggin male cliche? And stop smoking pot, it hasn't made you more worldly it has made you arrogant which is not doing you any favors.

Aaaand...I'm done. :roll


----------



## CoastalSprite

You have beautiful eyes. And you're probably in your mid-fifties or older, but you are one gorgeous woman.. Seriously. Your husband is a lucky man.

..To my nursing instructor. What a lovely person :fall


----------



## StrangePeaches

I think you are wonderful


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Even though we were new friends and only hung out for a few months... i can honestly say i wish you weren't leaving because finally i found someone who treated me like a human, who listened, who didn't expect anything but a true friend..


----------



## brewpacksox

Your thoughts on certain things are asinine and appalling.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Your shirt is too short.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I would rather drink battery acid than talk to most of you.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm done here. Nothing is ever going to change. Nothing is ever going to get better.


----------



## lavandula

I get really nervous and shy, but I don't bite.


----------



## falling down

I wish I lived anywhere near you I would totally love to hang out with you (if you wanted to) and get to know you.


----------



## Still Waters

You're intelligent,but WOW you lack people skills -When is your babysitter/nanny/caregiver coming back -Shouldn't she be wiping your butt or helping you blow your nose? Does baby need some diaper rash cream??


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

This probably won't count since they're not living but a very close friend of my family died last month and I never got to tell him I looked at him like an uncle, I just wish I could've had the opportunity to open up more with him.


----------



## Toppington

I will never understand why she continues to put up with your constant whining and guilt trips. What is this possibly accomplishing? Does it really help you sleep at night to have convinced yourself that you're the good guy and that she's somehow obligated to love you back? That she shouldn't have "run off" with me and just been with you instead because you were overly nice and friendly to her? Pull this kind of **** with anyone else and you'd be surprised how little toleration most people have for it.


----------



## brewpacksox

There are reasons people act towards you the way they do.


----------



## Tania I

Nothing repulsed me more than being pressured -_-
i put much pressures on myself already. :mum
When someone chase me to do something, i feel the sudden urge to throw myself to a window, break it and fall.
Don't tell me to do my job, i've been overtime three months working from 9 am to 10 pm every weekdays w/o overtime payment at all just to finish it all on time.
One sentence like that is enough to make me hate you for the rest of my life.
and don't tell me i'm being unreasonable, i knew that already. (sulk heavily)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Your losing me to the most romantic fellow I've met..


----------



## Nono441

Excellent thread concept.



> I want to hold your hips close to mine and kiss you in moonlight. But I know it's never going to happen. ****ing driving me insane.


----------



## Dara

Stop eating my food and touching my stuff!!! Thank you! :rub


----------



## Icestorm

I really value you being there in my classes, it makes me feel so much more comfortable, thank you.


----------



## ravens

You're the prettiest girl that I've ever seen.


----------



## Memory

I dont hate anyone. I'm not angry or mad or antisocial. I'm scared. It's not my fault my face freezes in a frown when I'm scared. Please try to talk to me. I'm desperate for a friend. Just give me a chance and I'll be the best friend you've ever had. I'm tired of being lonely..


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

I thought we were passed this I mean I've really done all I can and I think your just being selfish. I don't want to lose you but your not making things any easier! Your hot and cold all the time one second you cover me with love the next you don't want to be near me how am I supposed to take it. Maybe it's time for a change


----------



## brewpacksox

Spam text me again and I'll block your damn number. I don't live attached to my phone, sending me the same message several times will not send me pixie dust to make me respond any faster.


----------



## DesertStar91

I don't want to be your friend anymore because you're a horrible person, which you'll deny too. I don't think talking things out would be good because it'll be useless. Just forget you for life. I am way too good to be your friend. I don't like you anymore. You're a total ***** and don't deny it.


You're a total ****. Cut it out or I'll call CPS on you.


----------



## sorrwel

Why does being with you make me feel so alone. I need you. Why do I need you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

sorrwel said:


> Why does being with you make me feel so alone. I need you. Why do I need you.


You're probably talking about a person, but you could easily be talking about a drug...and maybe that's it. If it's a person, maybe you're addicted? I know how that goes...sorry!


----------



## sorrwel

the cheat said:


> You're probably talking about a person, but you could easily be talking about a drug...and maybe that's it. If it's a person, maybe you're addicted? I know how that goes...sorry!


I dunno what he is. I just wish he loved me. But he never will, I'm not important to him and he'll never admit that...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

sorrwel said:


> I dunno what he is. I just wish he loved me. But he never will, I'm not important to him and he'll never admit that...


Telling someone you don't love them the way they love you isn't very easy...and most people like things that are easy(people loved my ex-girlfriend, for example:b).
You'll get over this guy when you're meant to, only time will tell when that is. But when it happens, you will find a new guy who makes you feel how this guy makes you feel(the positives, not the negatives), and maybe he'll feel the same way about you. If he doesn't, you'll go through this process again...until you find that one person...
I know...life sucks.


----------



## Revenwyn

Dear "Family",

Thanks for ****ing up my life.


----------



## Octal

Toppington said:


> I will never understand why she continues to put up with your constant whining and guilt trips. What is this possibly accomplishing? Does it really help you sleep at night to have convinced yourself that you're the good guy and that she's somehow obligated to love you back? That she shouldn't have "run off" with me and just been with you instead because you were overly nice and friendly to her? Pull this kind of **** with anyone else and you'd be surprised how little toleration most people have for it.


----------



## brewpacksox

Yeah, hate to break it to you, but your views and opinions on several things are twisted.


----------



## CWe

Will you reach down in my pants and grab my soda?


----------



## CWe

If your not going to talk to me why the f--k did you add me as your friend?
damn....


----------



## brewpacksox

I know things have been... weird lately... but I really am so sorry. :hug


----------



## dismiss

DenizenOfDespair said:


> This probably won't count since they're not living but a very close friend of my family died last month and I never got to tell him I looked at him like an uncle, I just wish I could've had the opportunity to open up more with him.


Sorry you lost someone dear. I bet he knew you cared for and respected him.


----------



## The Crow

I really hope I'm not creeping you out. God, why do I have to suck so much at talking to people?


----------



## Toppington

Being able to ask serious questions without surrendering my ability to speak with you for the rest of the night would be nice. Maybe I'm just asking for too much.


----------



## Jellie

1) You don't write 6 page love letters to men that have girlfriends already, you selfish child. You shouldn't have forgiven him for cheating on you that first time because he's still doing it. You let him get away with something so big, from now on he will walk all over you like he walked all over me. I hate you, but you deserve better. You should leave him and find someone that will treat you right and be caring and not manipulate you because you're young and too stupid or scared to argue back. Don't make the same mistake I made, don't let him hurt you too.

2) Your whole family, even your mum told me they hate you. That's why you need to show people you care and be nice every once and a while.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

You're annoying.


----------



## probably offline

Dad, maybe you should apologize for the mess you've created around you.


----------



## shaneh445

**** you tabatha. your a small town girl/military ****. your mother told me to do you right unlike all the other guys and i did.

but still you dont care at all about me. 

I hate you enough to where id save your life maybe even take a bullet for you-only to let you live and know that youll suffer the problems your mother suffered with men. and to see you struggle with life because you cant settle on a good guy. doesnt even have to be me. you just share your body with anyone and cry when they leave you as quick as you jumped on there di^&*

I used to think us fellas become so cold and corrupt due to money and power but its not true when your utterly so glued to a girl who wants nothing to do with you. its like a quest that will never be finished. if anything....men want power because of a women they couldn't have. we want money to buy all the puss^& in the world yet it will never be exactly what we want. women dont need to take over the world when they could cause half the male population to suicide


----------



## pythonesque

That was sort of inappropriate.


----------



## brewpacksox

You're rude, mean, and have a severe attitude problem. Being around you sickens me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I miss you so terribly


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Guess i kiss good... but really i only want yours... only yours made my heart skip a beat ;( only yours made me feel like i was high...


----------



## olschool

i wish u would fall back in love with me


----------



## falling down

I wish you were talking about me.


----------



## TryingMara

I want to.


----------



## Strwbrry

There are hills and mountains between us
Always something to get over
If I had my way surely you'd be closer
I need you closer


----------



## Hello22

Well that's that then. I think it's best we don't contact each other anymore; you have clearly moved on with your life, and i'm actually happy for you that you have your life set-up the way you always wanted, but now that i'm over you, i also want that too. And being in contact does not help that. I need to move on, and it needs to happen now. 

It was always obvious that you only stayed in touch out of guilt, more so than anything else, so i'll make it easy for you, by not being such a burden on you. I'll walk away and i'll stop bothering you. Good luck with everything, i hope it really does work out well this time.


----------



## noyadefleur

This goes out to just about everyone who has tried to get close to me in my lifetime:

I'm sorry I'm such a massive disappointment. I probably will lose interest once things get too far along and start pushing you away, regardless of whether or not you did anything wrong. I'm most likely not what you thought I was anyway, so there's no sense in you wasting your time. I'm just not worth it.


----------



## Canucklehead

I don't get it.


----------



## diamondheart89

It's sad that you can never go home.


----------



## katiebird

I'm still in love with my ex


----------



## sanspants08

katiebird said:


> I'm still in love with my ex


You and me both.

To the current woman in my life: You are a tremendous PITA but right now you can't make it without my help so I'm going to stay in your life anyway. You're a beautiful disaster, a train wreck that will happen over and over again if you don't find some way to grow the **** up. But I can't be your therapist, so please, please get one!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Another person throwing me aside. Another thinking they don't deserve me but doesn't anyone see i can make my own decision... pushing me away, deleting me out of your life feels like im easily forgotten. Im forever abandoned


----------



## ihatemoving

I miss you


----------



## Temujin

I want urgent treatment.


----------



## gopidevi

you are such an amazing person, and im so fortunate to know someone as great as you.
I have never met anyone as incredible as you. you are inspiring and such a good role model for everyone! you have taught me "how to be," which is something not even my own parents have done for me!
I know you're just human, and make mistakes, you recently had an unplanned baby, but I can't help but see everything you do as perfect. the age you're at right now is the perfect time to welcome a child. you have been amazing your entire life, you're a very special soul. you are so great, i've had dreams about you taking birth from a lotus flower, just like Lord Brahma. you have many brahminical qualities, and not to mention how beautiful you are. it would be an honor to have you as a close friend, but I know that wont happen because of social anxiety crap. I rather just admire from afar, and learn through the way you set a perfect example. you have taught me all I need to know.


----------



## sorrwel

I really wish you would take all of my subtle hints and actually take action already. Dear god.


----------



## brewpacksox

You're an idiot. Leave me alone.


----------



## shiori

I feel like I'll never be as good as you, and it's killing me inside. I don't deserve you, and I know you're being patient with me, but for how much longer? I wish I could know what was going through your mind...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

STOP STARING AT ME *******, JUST ACT LIKE YOUR JOB IS IMPORTANT AND LEAVE ME ALONE. Also, what the **** are you two doing at my table?


----------



## complexkitten

i want to call my ex so bad and just say hi.


----------



## berlingot

have you ever heard of facial exfoliation? i think it'll do wonders for your skin.


----------



## xxbluejay21

Thanks for telling me that. I needed to hear that. I'm free.


----------



## whatsgoingon

help me im scared of what i might do to myself, i dont wanna die, save me from myself!


----------



## Katastrophe

I hate all of you. You make my life hell because the way you guys treated me or said about me. You don't know what it feels like to take all those memories in and make you cry and hate yourself. Please die. Thank you.


----------



## Temujin

I prefer life alone, and away from you, I know your my mum, but I haven't forgiven you for all the bad stuff, oh you don't remember? I'm just being silly? 

---
I'm lucky to have you, please, just keep reminding me you do like me, and I shouldn't feel so bad about myself, that we are truly mutual friends, I just can't convince myself it is true.


----------



## flawed

JI - We're over. I can't be bothered trying anymore, I don't know what in god's name happened but I feel like we lost something. I need a grown up not some child hopeful for some motherly love.

RH - Its stupid that I've only known you for three weeks and although you don't talk much, I feel like I can trust you more than anyone. Time goes by so fast whenever I'm with you and its our conversations contributes to what I believe makes life so awesome for me. You're hard to decode but I feel like slowly I'm seeing you for who you are and I'm greatly hoping that this will never ever end.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your are a real scum bag.
She goes through all of this pain for you and you don't appreciate her.
Why can't you just let her be happy?

Oh that's right because it isn't about her, it's about you.


----------



## Toppington

You have no idea how difficult it is for me not to bug the hell out of you until you tell me exactly what's wrong. I really didn't want to give it to you, but okay. You can have your space for now. I hate how when you feel bad, I don't even do anything to trigger it. Not knowing when it's coming is the worst. If you always want me to tell you what's wrong, then why don't do you do the same for me? :blank


----------



## MsDaisy

Please stop breathing through your mouth when you're kissing me, I have to breath too you know. Its considerate to brush your teeth first, and/or least pop a mint if you want to kiss like that. I've told you this several times already but I thought it would've sink in by now. Don't you wonder why I keep turning my head and shying away from you? I want to kiss you cause I love you and I want to make you happy. Your dentist appointment is still a month away, but I wouldn't mind if we just not kiss at all till we get this matter freshened up.


----------



## AussiePea

I think we would get along well, please give me the chance!


----------



## millenniumman75

Canucklehead said:


> **** off, I don't look like Russel Brand.


No, you don't.

In other news, this Prince William doppelganger is in DESPERATE need of sleep. :yawn :fall


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm not here to make friends.


----------



## Haruhi

mine are pretty much all takeaways related.


----------



## sorrwel

You make me want to spit fiery hatred at every one of your organs until you shrivel into nothingness.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I saw you and I know what you were trying to do!


----------



## optimistic pessimist

when you tell me I’m beautiful, I can tell you mean it. And a little part of me breaks away from my shy, self-conscious, disbelieving self and feels as though it can believe you.
Loving you helps me learn to love myself..


----------



## Temujin

Hello, do you think I am a bad person, what am I doing wrong, have you felt hurt, offended or upset by me in any way? (To every person I have ever known, sigh).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Oh shut the **** up you stupid dickbag and get off your ****ing high horse, you douche.


----------



## foe

My supervisor just quit without notice. I just found out today after texting him. Even though our relationship is strictly work related, I do see him as an "uncle." 

Two years ago, I had nothing. No job, no friends, not a lot of support. I filled out an application(at my current place) and wasn't even sure if I'd get a job because I was out of work for 16 months and never did that type of work before. He gave me a shot before my mom used to work for him. I worked full-time for him and the company. Never called out, always willing to work on holidays, worked for co-workers who needed time off. He appreciated my hard work, I appreciated his leadership. 

And when I went back to school full-time, he was the one who let me stay with the company and gave me hours while another employee was going through surgery.

My life is going great in 2012 and I feel that I owe him a lot for my new-found minor success in life. 

Finally, the reason why I connected with him was because he had signs of someone who had SA and depression.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

.


----------



## False Protagonist

Stop staring at me! I know you stare at me when you think I'm not looking!

EDIT: Requescat in pace.


----------



## Queen of Spades

You guys are awesome! Thanks for helping me out with all that work on the day of the programme. I'd like to keep in touch with you all. May I add you on Facebook?


----------



## Queen of Spades

I think you're cute lol


----------



## Cheskey

Cheskey said:


> "You're making it so obvious you like me and I'm making it obvious I don't mind/kinda like you back so pleaspleaseplease just ask me out already"


I did ask her out


----------



## Queen of Spades

I'm waiting for you to get here soon so I can return the punch in the stomach you gave me the last time you were here. :twisted


----------



## kilgoretrout

You want my balls.


----------



## januarygirl

What is her name? How long has this been going on? Why...didn't you tell me sooner?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I hate you for making me move on from you... for pushing me away and saying to try other people... i can never feel the way i did with anyone else, never... i was deeply in love with you and now im just with someone i kinda like, please don't hate me... i don't even want to tell you.


----------



## False Protagonist

I don't want to talk to you, take the f***ing hint.


----------



## Innominate

Perhaps I'm posting this in the wrong place considering..recent developments, but writing this is as much a letter(albeit the shortest letter ever written) to your past self as it is an affirmation of what was said that night. You've ignited something inside me I'd thought long since dead and knowing you feel the same makes me burn even brighter..


----------



## GunnyHighway

Are you stalking me still? I hope so...


----------



## brewpacksox

I can't stop feeling jealous.


----------



## False Protagonist

You have probably realized this already but we sit next to each other in class and we take the same bus... Anyway, I just wanted to say hi. So... hi.


----------



## Octal

I'll break your nose if I ever get the chance.


----------



## MaxPower

Uni staff, could you use normal-sized garbage bags, please? Seeing you dressed in black carrying human-sized bags (in a shape of a body) around at 4am is very freaky! Now, I don't mind that you're killing us one-by-one but can you make sure I'm oblivious to it.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Why the **** are you kissing up to me now? lol


----------



## Canucklehead

Who was it?


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Turn your crappy music down and take a strepsil. For such a hypercritical person, you sure aren't that self-aware. 
(aware of potential irony)


----------



## brewpacksox

Since I can't read your mind, a little elaboration would be nice.


----------



## Fruitcake

I'll go to therapy if the therapist brings her pet bunny rabbits in for me to play with.


----------



## False Protagonist

I have nothing against you smoking, but I would appreciate it if you didn't blow smoke in my face.


----------



## diamondheart89

Why the hell can't you just make enough sense so that I could see you as a human being and not this THING you've become. We could have been friends but you had to ruin it with all your Egotism. And at one point I did desperately want to be friends with you. Now you just annoy me every time you say something. Also, you need to get laid. Emergently.


----------



## No more Elysium

Your awesomeness defies the known boundaries.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Why did you leave me all alone today?? I was bored beyond my mind!


----------



## simian4455

Please return the $500 you owe me from 2 years ago. I still remember, don't think I have forgotten. You pr*ck, go and scr*w your as*. **** **** d*ldo d*ck.


----------



## Xtraneous

I love you.


----------



## cafune

I guess I'm sorry that I seem to have angered you. I'm not going to apologize for who I am though. And I'm certainly not going to force myself to change either. I'm sorry that I've disappointed you as well. I don't know... I'm overly anxious. When I somewhat ignored your comment... It was nothing personal. I just didn't know what to say; I didn't know what an appropriate response would be. :/ Also, I don't want to be friends anymore. Just leave me alone. I want to delete you off of FB but I don't want to bring attention to the problem or myself. I genuinely don't like you and you make me feel uncomfortable. 
---

Ermm. We are broaching awkward territory here and have been for the past little while. Can you never mention that again? I'm beginning to feel uneasy.


----------



## DesertStar91

Don't you get it? I don't want anything to do with you anymore! That's why I haven't contacted you in two months! How could you be so clueless? I am not busy! How could I be? I think you're snotty, condescending, mean, superficial, pretentious, and jealous of me! You and that other person! No matter what, I won't change my mind. You're a *****. I don't like you and to be honest, I don't think I ever did. I can't be myself around you or the other person! Also, me having bipolar disorder is no one's business, so I shouldn't have told you or anyone else because everyone treats me like garbage because of it.


----------



## Strwbrry

Look at the stars,
Look how they shine for you,
And everything you do,
Yeah they were all yellow,

I came along
I wrote a song for you
And all the things you do
And it was called yellow

So then I took my turn
Oh what a thing to have done
And it was all yellow

Your skin
Oh yeah your skin and bones
Turn into something beautiful
You know you know I love you so
You know I love you so

I swam across
I jumped across for you
Oh what a thing to do
Cause you were all yellow

I drew a line
I drew a line for you
Oh what a thing to do
And it was all yellow

Your skin
Oh yeah your skin and bones
Turn into something beautiful
You know for you I'd bleed myself dry
For you I'd bleed myself dry


----------



## brewpacksox

Thanks for rubbing it in. :roll


----------



## falling down

Nothing your generation created is original or good, and before you go there, crap on the internet doesn't count, twitter is bullspit and Facebook was a MySpace rip off anyways. Try again. If you had actually created the internet then maybe I'd be impressed, remaking stuff that's not originally yours is not creative or unique. Blending dress styles from the 80's and 90's is not creative, neither is making the same music over and over again for at least the last 15 years and dudes were calling each other 'bro' in the 70's and 80's long before present day. Dat ego you got is as manufactured as your 'swag', sucka. Keep nursin' that inheritance you didn't earn, BRAH, because if it weren't for that you'd be bangin' fries in a little white bag at Mickey D's.


----------



## Wren611

You all ruined me.


----------



## False Protagonist

You know why.


----------



## brewpacksox

You used to sound like a smart adult. Now you sound like an immature teenager.


----------



## godhelpme2

this isn't fair..


----------



## brewpacksox

You are so embarrassing.


----------



## yes

You are just as negative as the woman you hate. What is your damn problem!? Do you have something against me too? Because all your "jokes" make it seem that way and I don't really trust you anymore as a result.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I honestly have no idea what the hell we are doing anymore -.- probably why i don't want to let anyone in because last time i did my ex used everything against me. But With you... i don't know, i don't know what we are doing, what we are, ect o:


----------



## ihatemoving

where do you guys usually meet up at lunch?


----------



## niacin

I don't want to see your faces again. You weren't there for me when I needed you and I'm going to leave you even though I know I will be lonely as hell. It will be worth it one day.


----------



## falling down

Yeah sure it will, that ought to get the job done...:roll


----------



## pythonesque

I don't like you enough that you can get away with ignoring me, you self-righteous tw4tface. Rest assured, you won't ever hear from me again. I'd also go stand on a mountain top somewhere and yell a loud, reverberating f-you, but ehhhhh, too much work.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

kilgoretrout said:


> You want my balls.


Yep, I sure do...


----------



## Kircheis

I love you


----------



## brewpacksox

I'd give almost anything for things to go back to the way they used to be.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You don't have to completely cut me off, you know?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"Freedom to do what, Mark!? Go hang out with all the friends I don't have??
I'm so tired of people like you thinking I can just be normal, I'm nothing like you! **** you and **** my life!


----------



## brewpacksox

You're humiliating.


----------



## DesertStar91

You two are a bunch of *****es. **** you.


----------



## T-Bone

Oh my god you need to take your trashy half naked pictures of yourself off of your SAS profile. YOU think you're more attractive than anyone else does. :no


----------



## kilgoretrout

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yep, I sure do...


----------



## Fairydust

To the colleagues at work who have been making my life hell **** the hell off. Obviously I can't do this but I'm now deailng with the situation using the appropriate channels.


----------



## leave me alone

I am not sure if it is normal to be this concerned about someone I never met.

I hope you're ok.


----------



## TryingMara

What gives?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

You look so cute and quirky.... I think we could be a great couple.


----------



## Toppington

I know what plenty I've heard and I know what little I've seen. The environment is ****ing disgusting and you're getting defensive. That just says to me that you've done exactly the things I listed off. Be proud of your past if you want. Make your own right from wrong. I just don't agree with that kind of ****. This is what I get for being one of the few people under 30 that still value monogamy whatsoever. :roll


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I wish that didn't happen last night but im glad i helped talk to you, helped listen to you, helped make you know you had a friend if nothing else.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm addicted and I'm dying without anyone to lean on as I try to battle substance abuse on my own. You'll never know how my chest aches when I take too many pills, or how my teeth are deteriorating at a rapid pace and how my gums are turning redder from disease and neglect. You'll never know how that night I hang out with you and hardly said a word that that was my first night sober from amphetamines. You just told yourself that I was in one of my moods, and that I'm reveling in my misery because I've always been that kind of person, and you refused to let me bring you down so you ignored me because I had to be punished for letting my despair hang out instead of masking everything to better your enjoyment that evening. Just like when you misread my inability to accomplish basic tasks at work as being my way of passive rebellion when I was really feeling too depressed to get myself out of bed like I had always done reliably for more than two consecutive years. And you chose to punish me for showing tell-tale symptoms of major depression by firing me from my job of over three years, and leaving me to an unemployment status that has lasted over an entire year unpredictably in an economy defined by its chronic lack of job opportunities.

And still I wait for your phone call hoping you'll invite me to anything at all so I can fill up my depleted sense of social contact before the inevitable drought that follows where the only thing I try to do is maintain sanity while I try to cope with my ubiquitous isolation as each day passes looking exactly the same as the last until everything I experience is perceived as a blur without any memory remaining to distinguish the order of indistinguishable events that no longer stand apart from each other so that nothing I ever experience is capable of giving me pleasure, and I'm resigned to sit idle and watch the parade behind an unchanging face.

I just want to die now. I hate being here.


----------



## DesertStar91

For ****'s sake you stupid lady, I don't want to dye my hair blond! It'll look like crap! I am not paying for your rent by spending all that money on my hair! Please get off my Facebook and stop commenting on my pictures saying **** like, "That picture would sooo much better if your hair was kissed with blond." and everything else. 

You're friends were mean to me. That's why I don't visit your office anymore because they work there too. I realized I never really thought they were awesome and I was in denial of their bull****.

If I was in anyone else's French class, I'd have a higher grade.


----------



## heyJude

You are the most dramatic person I have ever met.


----------



## halfly

I wish you'd just tell me what you're thinking...


----------



## brewpacksox

We don't answer to you.


----------



## TenYears

I'm sorry. I can't do this anymore.

You three will find another father figure. If you haven't already. I'm sorry I couldn't be more. I...just...do not have it in me. I'm sorry. I'm so, so, so, incredibly sad, so sad...I can't even articulate it into words....I'm sorry.

You will go on. You were my best friend. You were way, way more than a shoulder to cry on. You were always there for me. I will miss you. I will miss our hugs. I will miss the way that you understood me, like no one else ever did. I love you like one of my own kids. You have a really, really big heart.

I hate you, and I love you, at the same time. You are just an evil person. I hope you remember how you were. I hope you never, ever treat anyone else the same way. I hope you feel incredibly guilty, I hope it haunts you forever. It should.

I'm so, so, so sad, and so f*cking tired.


----------



## Amboseli

*Not related to SA directly, but relevant to me...*

I'll just give one example - I cannot listen to music. Actually that's not true. I can only listen to certain forms of classical music, like Bach. I'm so thankful for that. But as far as the stuff that gets me revved up, can't go there anymore. I have this rather unattractive condition called hypomania, where things can spiral out of control in an agonizing upward motion in a moment's notice for what appears to others as absolutely trivial reasons or no reason at all. And it becomes so charged that it's difficult to bring myself down. It's an unraveling rather than a pleasurable sensation.

In the case of listening to rock and roll, which i miss so much, i just get too manic - it's such an uncomfortable charge. It's actually more difficult for me than depression or despair. Oh, yeah, surprises really scare me too, but I only said "one example" so it's time to stop..and yet even right now i want to go with one more. I love to give, but that, too, makes me spiral out of control many times. There's something called pathological altruism which I really really need to explore. I'm not going to say 'yep, add that one to my list of obstacles to freedom and engaging in the world as a whole person' just yet, but it could be on the table.


----------



## brewpacksox

You stabbed me in the back.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

im not gonna be able to do this. im not good enough for anything. i am inferior.


----------



## To22

For someone who takes pride in his urgency to self reflect I am hesitant to admit that you make me feel in such a way that I can't make any sense of my emotions. There is a hint of every emotion.


I'm too scared to tell you how I feel. I fear that I don't understand what's happening now well enough to come out. I will let life takes it's course. I will ride the wave the best i can this time. I will let our beings unravel naturally so that we both may be shown the scriptures on our souls in it's entirety.


----------



## Fairydust

I took the decision to tell you something personal two months ago out of respect for you and you are incapable of accepting that this is who I really am. I'm so much happier in myself but feel that it's made you unhappy. I wish there was something I could do to make things better.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I didn't see that coming. :/


----------



## Temujin

I think you're the best friend I've ever had, I still do get a little insecure around you though, so please forgive me for it and for the questions about us that seems clear to you.


----------



## Canucklehead

You think that you are on a righteous crusade to rid the world of ignorance, yet you are the one who is ignorant. You would never admit it, but it's jealousy that is consuming you, fueling your hatred for everyone, and that's why people don't like you.

Becoming a more introspective person would go a long way in helping you find some peace, but I think it may be too late for you. You will probably die a sad lonely death that you have imposed upon yourself.


----------



## brewpacksox

Continue to underestimate. Please.


----------



## Andres124

You're beatiful and wish you where mine


----------



## godhelpme2

i can't talk to you anymore, and it's not my choice. why do you still torture me..?


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!!*


----------



## heyJude

Y u no answer my text??!


----------



## Hello22

I really wish you would just **** off, everytime i see you gossiping in the corner like the ***** you really are, i often wonder 'what **** is she spewing about me now', you are the nosiest c*** i know, urrghhhh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

godhelpme2 said:


> i can't talk to you anymore, and it's not my choice. why do you still torture me..?


:sigh


----------



## Perfectionist

No I do not want to go to your birthday party in a crowded pub. 

You are very nice and I wish you a very happy birthday but I do not like crowded pubs and don't know anyone else going.


----------



## falling down

Could not give a single f*** about you.


----------



## Strwbrry

Ignoring and neglecting, it pains me that I did that to my brahs.


----------



## Canucklehead

Don't kid yourself


----------



## pineapplebun

I guess if I'm honest, I haven't allowed myself to completely let go. But I know it's time to say goodbye and some goodbyes, are forever. So I wish you the best for your own sake. And I hope our paths will never cross, because I know I'm happier without you in my life


----------



## brewpacksox

Let's see if anything changes. I'm going to guess NO.


----------



## Fairydust

Go and **** yourselves ****ers. I'm coming back into work next week with my head held high.


----------



## mattigummi

I love you...


----------



## Otherside

Dita said:


> It's not my fault that you have bipolar and personality disorder. It isn't my fault either that due to your own history you can't handle any of my negative emotions. Wonder, do you know how it feels to apologize everything you feel, because you know if you're just being honest it only leads arguments which you can never win? I'm ****ed up and you don't want to acknowledge it.


Holy **** that sounds familiar!! :um


----------



## marthatav

So many things I seriously don't even know where to begin.


----------



## falling down




----------



## sorrwel

I've given you everything. Please, just love me.


----------



## brewpacksox

You live in a fantasy world. And it's ruining you.


----------



## heyJude

Ignoring me now? You know, I thought you were sweet and unlike the rest, but you are a flake. **** you.


----------



## aquilla

For the first time in my life, I'm really afraid that you'll leave me. We were 2 complete strangers who had nothing in common but our problems, and that kept us together, impressive that for soooo long.I know nothing about you except that you're as lonely as I am and that gives me some kind of comfort. And I have always said to myself that this kind of relationship is bad for both of us - neither of us is getting anywhere and the loneliness is still here, even then we're together. But you're leaving and I guess, hmm, I shoud say, hmmm.. Please, please, stay.


----------



## brewpacksox

I'm sorry that I'm not good enough and don't live up to your standards.


----------



## falling down

You're both phony *** kissing tools. lulz


----------



## falling down

No one gives a crap about your problems, please tell us more.


----------



## AussiePea

falling down said:


> No one gives a crap about your problems, please tell us more.


You really should go find a better use for your time than coming here for what appears to be the sole purpose of trolling fellow members and then having a little dummy spit in this thread about them later.


----------



## Chieve

"hi"

or

"i like you -what ever it is about them i think looks cool or pretty or something-"

basically the hardest thing to do when starting friendships in my opinion...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Dear roommate Shana: Why do you have to give me weird looks and makes me feel so awkward all the time. I truly can't stand being around you, it is sooooooooooooo awkward!


----------



## brewpacksox

Thanks for ruining my night.


----------



## falling down

AussiePea said:


> You really should go find a better use for your time than coming here for what appears to be the sole purpose of trolling fellow members and then having a little dummy spit in this thread about them later.


Keep making assumptions and personal attacks, your *** will get banned soon enough.


----------



## scintilla

I'm a foot without a sock without you.


----------



## kilgoretrout

You're a dickhead.


----------



## falling down

Know your role and shut your mouth. not you ^^


----------



## Bryan108

Im sorry did I ask an unanswerable question???? or am just an insignificant distraction?


----------



## NeveS

"Hi, I find you very attractive and would like to get to know you."


----------



## fishpie

I wish you hadn't told me. Now I am wondering what to do with you.


----------



## Hadron92

I wish you'd die the same way he did, you dickhead.


----------



## Prophet 3151937

I love you. Having you in my life was like living in an island paradise. I found comfort in you for two years of my life. When I was at my worst, you were there to make me feel safe. For once in my life I was scared to die, because I'd be leaving something that mattered so much to me behind. However, by definition, an island is still surrounded by the ocean. The security was only an illusion, and you were happy to keep me confused.​
You weren't helping me, and you weren't in love with me - you were using my insecurities to your advantage. You weakened me long term for your own short term satisfaction. Even though our life was always in your favor you were never happy. Nothing I did was ever enough. You only kept me because you were a control freak. If I spoke out, in hurt against you or in confidence to a friend, you would cast me out into the sea and rope me back in once I was obedient again.

Well, I tore myself away from your 'paradise'. I'm floundering and trying to find my way to happiness and security on my own, despite the fact that I am unimaginably lost and alone. You text me every night, trying to lure me back like you always have. Part of me wants to return to you every time. The weak part. It's a good thing I have a strong side to me now...the side that wants to see you _suffer_.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Thank you for making me laugh and for supporting me


----------



## brewpacksox

I'm a lot stronger than you know. The things I've had to deal with and the way I've had to live, it's amazing that I am what I am. If only you knew.


----------



## probably offline

I miss you and I'm sorry that I didn't try harder to save our relationship.


----------



## Canucklehead

Elephant shoes.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Stop ignoring me :cry


----------



## River In The Mountain

You look really funny when you try to make serious eye contact. I can't help myself!. D:


----------



## Hello22

you sick of me? tough ****, i'm here till end of february, when i've made my money to move away. And i will sit there and do my thing, and if you don't like me, well i dont give a ****! Only here for the money hun, could not give a **** about the work, or you. lol.


----------



## SuperSky

Stop being a cocky little prick.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Did you saw that now? How easily something is misunderstood? I knew that already when you blamed me but did not said anything because you were not willing to listen. It was you and your gang... 

I hope you saw a connection. I hope you learn of that. And yours was worse than mine... Way much worse... I was too kind to keep it short, lol


----------



## brewpacksox

I really hope I don't freak you out. I'm sorry.


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm reminded of you whenever I watch The Lion King, or listen to the music. Yes, I miss you.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

hey ***** why did you eat my cookies?!


----------



## falling down

If you don't like your job and have a hard time being professional, then quit and go find a new one.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I'm scared about next Tuesday and how the rest of the week will unfold.


----------



## shelbster18

Sure, maybe you're right but I can't even say something nice about someone without getting attacked. What the ****? I don't know what it was that I did but damn. That was a little uncalled for. :steam Hey, this is the first time I've used this smiley.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Douche. That other guy? At least he admitted to lying, tricked me again he did, but hoo boy you are much much worse. And then that one guy, sure he wasn't perfect but gosh darn it, at least he was a LOT more honest than you. Do not worry, if I exact revenge on any of you, it will be you.


----------



## brewpacksox

I wish you liked me.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

can i have sex with you?


----------



## musiclover55

"B***h please."

"Your ugly so quit thinking you're the sh*t."

"I think you're amazing and we would be perfect for each other (oh the joys of unrequited love)."

"You are such an a-hole."

Lol only 1 'nice' one. Shame.


----------



## pineapplebun

And I can't help but be a little sad, a little nostalgic as I move the stuff and I say my goodbyes to some. But I have to, it's the only way for me to start to be free of all this.


----------



## kilgoretrout

This is pointless, you're all idiots.


----------



## tea111red

You're an energy vampire.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I'm glad you're back. You had me worried.


----------



## brewpacksox

So happy to see that a damn TV is more important than me. :blank


----------



## Barette

I need help, I can't do things on my own anymore. I'm too weak.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I wish wishes came true...i wish for you to change your mind


----------



## MissJacquelineXo

I wish they would leave me alone. They don't understand. They all think I'm strange. I don't know how I can tell them. I wish they would stay out of my life


----------



## AussiePea

So does this mean you will go back to being a complete nightmare to live with?


----------



## Monotony

I wish I could just be sitting there watching you sleep... That would be to cute of a sight :sigh :rain


----------



## cafune

I'm sorry for going dark again. I don't feel up to meeting with you guys. I don't feel up to socializing. I have no motivation to leave the house. Or to do anything, really. Oh, and I most certainly am not "lying dead in a ditch somewhere". Don't worry.


----------



## Fruitcake

Show me your nipples.


----------



## aquilla

Sorry for that. It's not your fault.The truth is that you're too good for me, sorry again if my weird behavior convinced you otherwise.But I will continue to ignore you because it's better for both of us, it's just that you can't see it yet. I feel inferior and worthless every time I see you.And I have this strange feeling that you are interested not in real, boring, weak person that I am, but in the image you have in your head , which is very, very idealized.


----------



## heyJude

You're very kind and I would love to hang with you and your friends in the city, but I don't want you to find out just how much of a friendless loser I really am.


----------



## Gurosan

Wake up people! effin wake up! system is killing us, do your homework people, open your awareness and learn! 

P.S. david icke refference for sleeping ones...


----------



## meganmila

heyJude said:


> You're very kind and I would love to hang with you and your friends in the city, but I don't want you to find out just how much of a friendless loser I really am.


That's what I worry about meeting with people...they will find out I have no friends...you know how people judge that.


----------



## heyJude

meganmila said:


> That's what I worry about meeting with people...they will find out I have no friends...you know how people judge that.


Yeah I know. It's unfortunate that that's what's preventing me from hanging out with my coworkers outside of work but I just don't want people to feel sorry for me. I told him my birthday was coming up this tuesday and he offered to take me out with his friends in the city and celebrate which is awfully nice of him. It's also not the first time he's invited me out so I feel bad whenever he asks and make up some lame excuse.


----------



## meganmila

heyJude said:


> Yeah I know. It's unfortunate that that's what's preventing me from hanging out with my coworkers outside of work but I just don't want people to feel sorry for me. I told him my birthday was coming up this tuesday and he offered to take me out with his friends in the city and celebrate which is awfully nice of him. It's also not the first time he's invited me out so I feel bad whenever he asks and make up some lame excuse.


Well, happy early birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyJude

meganmila said:


> Well, happy early birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! I am getting old. Feel like my 20s are going by at warped speed. Lol


----------



## diamondheart89

Stop emailing me repetitive things, I got it the first 8 times. Also, would it kill you to show up and tell us what you want from us face to face? I'm so sick of your whole department, cant wait til I'm officially transferred.


----------



## falling down

heyJude said:


> Thanks! I am getting old. Feel like my 20s are going by at warped speed. Lol


What age do you consider old?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't see why everyone is saying "congratulations".. i've seen so many forum hookups, and 12 step hook ups go to crap..

folks just aren't the same as the way they post, or in a group setting.


----------



## Temujin

You know, seriously, I wonder if I actually love you, love love. (this was an upbeat post, someone who I may have fallen for, not that I am falling out with).


----------



## thebadshepard

Misanthropic said:


> *sings 'I can feel it...coming in the air toniiiight.....hold ooonnn, I've been waiting for this moment, for all my life....*
> 
> I want to sing this to my cat but I'm afraid she'll think I'm a retard.


:clap


----------



## The Crow

tbyrfan said:


> You think you're hot **** but you're really just cold diarrhea!!


 Oh gosh, can I use this one? :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

mark101 said:


> *I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!!*






2:33

Indeed.


----------



## False Protagonist

Fine, ignore me.


----------



## brewpacksox

You mean more to me than you could EVER possibly know.


----------



## Skeletra

Grandma. Stop ****ing nagging and making demands. Stop trying to manipulate my mom. Live your own life for a change. For the longest time I have wished you would just die and make everyone's life better, you ****ing manipulative *****! I hate you from the deepest depth of my heart and no matter how much money you give me I will always hate you.


----------



## NoHeart

You are ****ING awesome... too awesome to bother with someone like me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sorry for stalking you...


----------



## godhelpme2

i guess he's not the only one that ends up choking on his words c:


----------



## brewpacksox

I'm SO happy for you. :heart


----------



## T-Bone

I was so very disappointed to find you still here today. People would most undoubtedly benefit from the lack of your presence.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm sorry I haven't written lately. I find myself choking on words that can't make it to paper because of the limits we must keep. People don't understand our relationship, they say I'm cheating on my husband. You know I'm not, but the fact remains that I love you, and I never stopped loving you, even when your family told me you were dead. I got married, and only then did I find out you were actually alive. 

My life is cursed. I don't believe in divorce, at least not for this sort of reason, but I can't love him as much as I ever loved you.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Why don't you ever come online to chat?


----------



## AussiePea

God dammit where are you! (actually I'm not afraid to say this to you either!)


----------



## minimized

Why the **** are you the first thing on the search bar? Your name is ****ing BEERS and its fitting because you make me want to drink. Nobody gets tickets because of you. **** all y'all!

I hope that's about me, because that was what I was going for. **** this place!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Damn dude, you're psycho.


----------



## ChrissyQ

when i go into tinychat and you post something disturbing it upsets me and you don't care about other ppls feelings and i think that's mean! Creepiest thing i've ever seen in my life!You seem kinda like a jerk/ a hole! And WHO do you THINK you ARE?! WHO do you think you're talkin to?! NO ONE talks to ME like that!! NO ONE!!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Uncle and aunt what you're doing to your dogs i think is abusive you can't do that i see you yell at throw kick pull drag your dogs boss them around control them so harshly sometimes you don't feed one you're too ruff with them when you give them a bath you pour water over their head so much they can't breath and get soap in their eyes and up their nose and they get panic attacks and you shock them with a shock collar and you want to get one dogs voice removed and you hit one in the head and you yank them and pull them by the neck and kick them it really upsets me!!!I've never seen that before
And one dog had a limping injured foot i know you love your dogs but you shouldn't do that i think it's not right


----------



## brewpacksox

Don't do something you're gonna regret.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I really didn't mean the "congratulations!" part but maybe that's because I'm a bitter *****.


----------



## Myluckystar

Wanting to post some threads then.. not.


----------



## Octal

Fak u


----------



## Temujin

It's happening again, what's the advice? I think I can get myself to hospital if need be.


----------



## shiori

What you said to me the other day... did you really mean it?


----------



## brewpacksox

You can't afford a damn t-shirt, but think you can handle a baby? :um


----------



## Strwbrry

If I fall down on my knees, because you sweep me off my feet.
Please, forgive me my weakness.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Now you want to take things back? want to explain things in person... im so freaking nice -.- i will let you but trust is dead. Try getting that back jerk


----------



## False Protagonist

Vain much?


----------



## Queen of Spades

I want to punch you in the face :lol


----------



## creasy

Fire me if ya don't like it dumb *****.

(I wish I didn't feel like saying this)


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

I was furious when I heard you got married and started a family in less than a year. You and I spent more time than that just toying with the idea of dating let alone the time we actually spent in a relationship. And the fact that you started seeing your current wife mere weeks after we broke up is just a cherry on top. I wondered if you did it just to get in my face, it doesn't sound unlike you. You're too young for a family and you don't even like kids, or commitment. What would _he_ think of what you've done? I hope what you have is real, because otherwise your family is going to be completely ruined when they realize what a psychopath you are.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Damn dude, you're psycho.


Why thank you!  :boogie


----------



## kilgoretrout

You're doing it on purpose, aren't you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

kilgoretrout said:


> You're doing it on purpose, aren't you.


Yes mam...

Yeah, my humor is silly.


----------



## kilgoretrout

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yes mam...
> 
> Yeah, my humor is silly.


I knew it, I knew it all along.


----------



## brewpacksox

I really hope I don't creep you out or scare you away.


----------



## Freiheit

I am so into you.


----------



## falling down

The lot of you can hold hands and jump off a bridge together if you're that miserable.


----------



## brewpacksox

Priorities clearly differ from one person to another.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I only know you through reading your posts but you sound like one seriously awesome guy. Don't ever change... Actually, it's people like you that keep me from being completely misanthropic.


----------



## Canucklehead

CoastalSprite said:


> I only know you through reading your posts but you sound like one seriously awesome guy. Don't ever change... Actually, it's people like you that keep me from being completely misanthropic.


These are my favorite posts in these kind of threads  They make everyone feel like it might be them, and makes them feel good, even though it clearly isn't them.

So thanks for making me feel good through vagueness. ^_^


----------



## shelbster18

falling down said:


> The lot of you can hold hands and jump off a bridge together if you're that miserable.


What a fun way to die.


----------



## Nono441

I wish you would go away.


----------



## kj87

1) I like you and I wish things hadnt turned to ****. I still have a lot of respect for you even though I play the part of a defensive aggressive douche bag.

2) I hope you get your crap together because I care about you a lot and I want you to be happy

3) I hate that you ended up with that other guy, but I guess its okay as long as your happy. I still miss you though.

4) Hey Obama. Legalize pot already you stupid mother ****er.

5) Hey employer. Don't criticize me for wanting to smoke pot you stupid *****

6) Hey anyone. Know where I can get some pot?

7) Hey killer2121 or whatever your name is. Stop being so argumentative

8) Hey rachelchole. I know you're only 16 but you're really cute <3 xD

9) Katherine. I'm sorry I hurt you

10) God. Thanks for taking all the credit for human achievement you stupid nonexistent f**k


----------



## falling down

shelbster18 said:


> What a fun way to die.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## AussiePea

shelbster18 said:


> What a fun way to die.


Like in that japanese suicide club film, though it was all onto train tracks in that one...strange film.

----

I actually worry about you a lot, you better be safe tonight!!!


----------



## falling down

your true colours have been exposed, you and i both know what you are. the world would have been better off had your mom swallowed instead of the alternative 9 months later. it's no wonder why your parents hate you. it's not them, it's you and will always be you. end of the road champ. 

#boots2asses


----------



## Strwbrry

falling down said:


> #boots2asses


Hashtag made me lol. Hard.


----------



## pineapplebun

I finally did it.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

1) I admire how outgoing, carefree, and confident you are. People make fun of you for it, but you are able to joke along with them and keep your confidence. You're so great, and I wish I could be like you.

2) I used to really like you a lot, but now I realize that you are just an elitist who is out to show everyone how wrong they are, and how your ideas are better. You try to disguise this attitude by taking on a completely different, seemingly self-loathing attitude, but it doesn't work. I am genuinely disappointed in you.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Never leave me.


----------



## falling down

Strwbrry said:


> Hashtag made me lol. Hard.


why?


----------



## Strwbrry

falling down said:


> why?


It reminded me of Red Forman.


----------



## Elad

Internet beef is ****ing stupid, stop taking little snipes at each other in random threads. Squash it and move on, or put each other on ignore because it just looks childish on all sides.


----------



## falling down

Strwbrry said:


> It reminded me of Red Forman.


:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

shelbster18 said:


> What a fun way to die.


:no Bad joke is bad.


----------



## Still Waters

Please keep your promise-time is running out and this is probably going to go a long way toward determining his future. Enough with the ego,procrastination and excuses -this is serious-You've made a giant mess of your life,at least do this one unselfish,responsible,kind thing - You owe him this much,at least.


----------



## madisonjane

You've never cared for us. We want you out of our lives. You are a hateful, self-absorbed creature who knows nothing about being a father or a husband. For years your presence has been death to us. We just want it to stop. We want to be free from it, but you will never understand, nor will you ever admit what you have done because of your pride. I can forgive you, but you will never feel any guilt for what you've done to us. I'm sorry that you missed out on what could have been a good life. I love you, but you have caused us so much pain. I really don't know how I still care.... Just please... Leave us alone, now.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

madisonjane said:


> You've never cared for us. We want you out of our lives. You are a hateful, self-absorbed creature who knows nothing about being a father or a husband. For years your presence has been death to us. We just want it to stop. We want to be free from it, but you will never understand, nor will you ever admit what you have done because of your pride. I can forgive you, but you will never feel any guilt for what you've done to us. I'm sorry that you missed out on what could have been a good life. I love you, but you have caused us so much pain. I really don't know how I still care.... Just please... Leave us alone, now.


I want to say this exact thing to my father too.


----------



## sorrwel

I think you're swell!


----------



## Guldove

You're awful smug for someone who never bothers to show kindness to others despite taking quite a bit of it.


----------



## Raphael200

I know we don't know each other very well,but u complete my circle of happiness


----------



## pineapplebun

In this moment, I feel so happy and liberated. Don't get me wrong, I've been way happier without you in my life, and unlike you, I won't try to declare that to rub it in your face because that just looks like an obvious attempt to make me jealous. I will show you that I'm really better off without you. Now that I won't be expecting anymore contact from you, I can finally begin to move on with the rest of my life. It's amazing how somethings can have a subconscious hold on you.


----------



## brewpacksox

What an interesting dream. You as someone else.. :sus


----------



## Temujin

Want to video chat?


----------



## halfly

What exactly do you want from me? Just tell me what I need to do!


----------



## cmed

You know where the train tracks are? Go stand on them and just wait.


----------



## 6 6 6

Baby come back..


----------



## AussiePea

6 6 6 said:


> Baby come back..


I laughed when I read this and then pictured your avatar saying it, no wonder they were running!!


----------



## 6 6 6

AussiePea said:


> I laughed when I read this and then pictured your avatar saying it, no wonder they were running!!


:c


----------



## False Protagonist

Uh, hello. I live in the house behind yours. I see you sometimes and I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## AussiePea

It's pretty much always about you, I brush it off as much as I can but it pisses me off so much. If I make a statement about my day it just gets brushed off with a "sorry" or "it will be ok", never does it become a conversation and quickly it is replaced by one of your issues or stories or whatever and I am expected to carry some conversation about it.

Over it.


----------



## Stilla

I hear about these guys who say they like thick thighs and butt... But to me they more seem like mythological creatures, since I've never met anyone who does. Just would be nice with someone who'd actually like my body for what it is.

Wish my *** was flatter than flat then maybe you'd find it attractive. :rain

Also best I facepalm myself for writing this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

cmed said:


> You know where the train tracks are? Go stand on them and just wait.


Ouch! :no


----------



## louiselouisa

right now, I want to call friends to discuss about out group assignments but....


----------



## Queen of Spades

I don't want you to get tired of me.


----------



## penguin runner

Stilla said:


> I hear about these guys who say they like thick thighs and butt... But to me they more seem like mythological creatures, since I've never met anyone who does. Just would be nice with someone who'd actually like my body for what it is.
> 
> Wish my *** was flatter than flat then maybe you'd find it attractive. :rain
> 
> Also best I facepalm myself for writing this.


I love thick thighs. Anyone that finds you unattractive has problems.


----------



## falling down

Stilla said:


> I hear about these guys who say they like thick thighs and butt... But to me they more seem like mythological creatures, since I've never met anyone who does. Just would be nice with someone who'd actually like my body for what it is.
> 
> Wish my *** was flatter than flat then maybe you'd find it attractive. :rain
> 
> Also best I facepalm myself for writing this.


Only douchebags deduce and critique the opposite sex into parts like that, you're not a piece of meat so don't treat yourself like one unless of course it's douchebags you seek to have your attention.



shelbster18 said:


> I am joking. :um


Thank God.


----------



## shelbster18

falling down said:


> I hope you're joking.


I am joking. :um


----------



## madisonjane

Stilla said:


> I hear about these guys who say they like thick thighs and butt... But to me they more seem like mythological creatures, since I've never met anyone who does. Just would be nice with someone who'd actually like my body for what it is.
> 
> Wish my *** was flatter than flat then maybe you'd find it attractive. :rain


So true.


----------



## falling down

You can't have them all bud, pick 1 and move on. Complimenting all of them is obviously a game plan, do they know you're this calculated and creepy? You'll be lucky if you get any.


----------



## brewpacksox

I don't understand you.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I really hope my long silence hasn't killed your feelings for me. I'm again really sorry for taking so long. Please don't stop talking to me


----------



## NeveS

1. S'all good. Whatevs. It's already forgotten.
2. You're a dick. Plain and simple.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm jealous of you, sometimes to the point where I'm not wishing the best for you anymore, and have to actively suppress it so it wouldn't start showing in my behaviour. I want to do right by you, because as a friend you've done nothing that has warranted anything less than full support from me.


----------



## brewpacksox

I know the situation is full of drama, but it'd kinda mean something to me if you wanted me to tell you about it.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Do you still consider me your best friend? I don't. We're nothing alike anymore, and to be frank, you annoy me often. You've drastically changed and not for the better. On top of that you make me feel extremely ****ty about myself. You're very cocky, and I don't know why talking about how every guy likes you but is intimidated by you makes for an interesting topic of conversation. Why the hell would I want to hear that?! And you make it seem like it's the worst thing in the world, that guys actually like you, in fact almost all of them, at least according to you, but they're just too afraid to approach you. We can still be friends though, at times I still enjoy your presence, except when you become extremely judgmental about everything often times unintentionally insulting me. But I'd still hang out with you. Even though you ignore my texts, but get upset if I ignore yours. Even though I can't talk to you about my problems, or tell you anything truly intimate about me. So we can be friends, or maybe even just acquaintances now, since now that I'm in college, we pretty much act like that except when I'm back in town and you want to act like I actually exist again.


----------



## falling down

Running around trying to find dirt on me so you can use it against me, huh? Really? Gonna sink that low? Really?


----------



## sorrwel

I hope that you don't break any more of your promises, especially not tonight. I've put all of my faith in you like you asked me to. Start being a man and stop being a douchebag kid.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

the cheat said:


> There is so much that I would like to say to you. I think you know, but you don't _really_ know. I don't think anyone in the world feels the way I do about you, right now.


I thought you were gonna quote that Oasis song.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I feel like I should be replying to you. We may have shared a lot in the past but even then it was a stretch to find things in common. I signed in to Facebook all of once to view my sister's recent photos, and suddenly I have five friend requests. One of them is a coworker. Actually, I think two of them were. :/

I can't ignore this stupid place forever, but it doesn't change the fact that there's a reason we haven't communicated in years. Maybe we'll catch up. I don't know. I have nothing to offer as a friend and our views clash. If I reply now, I have to pretend to be all sorry I missed your post I've been busy yada yada and it's all a bunch of phony nonsense.


----------



## pita

I wish you'd stay away from me. You make me feel boring and stupid, and I'm tired of disappointing you.


----------



## brewpacksox

Your loss.


----------



## Nefury




----------



## falling down

You're too old for her bro, guess what that makes you now? A hypocrite. Congratulations, "creeper".


----------



## Elad

I'm well aware of my flaws and I make no secret of them, so I don't need to be reminded constantly by you. And why do I even feel the need to defend myself, I can do what, believe whatever I want to believe and shouldn't have to feel guilty for it because of your own personal morals/beliefs.


----------



## Reclus

A cowed bully is a wonderful sight to behold.


----------



## Tangerine

Why do you ****s never text me
?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Where the **** are you?
I really need to talk to you.
Nobody gets me like you do. ****ing nobody.






Do you remember this? I remember where you said you listen to it. Wish you still came here. ****.


----------



## Darkside09

I'm really going to miss you


----------



## Strwbrry

I am:
Impulsive, stupid, oblivious, weird, unforgivable and not worthy of any happiness that came my way.

But I still love you.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

I have a feeling that you are ignoring me, but it's alright. I'm going to focus on my own projects. I'll leave it up to you if you wish to remain in contact.


----------



## cantfindthewords

I am posting things I will in future regret and cringe at, all to get your attention.


----------



## Raphael200

If only u knew how awesome u are,u would never go for someone like me.


----------



## Reclus

Well strange little kitty, if you wanted to spend the night with me, perhaps you shouldn't have hissed, snarled and spat at me and started behaving like a psycho. Little wonder I showed you the door.

And what's that howling about? You've gotta get that under control, girl.


----------



## mdiada

i said NO!


----------



## TryingMara

Seriously? Here? Thank you for making me feel a thousand times worse.


----------



## Buerhle

odd_one_out said:


> I've figured out who they are.


The mods?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm not afraid to say this.

To an SAS friend down in New Jersey:

It's nice being able to know that you're safe down there. I can't wait until your power comes back on so we can text more. I'm glad I can keep you company. You're a really good friend. :squeeze


----------



## kilgoretrout

I know I don't show them that often but I still have something called FEELINGS. And a murderous right hand.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Aw chere, how very bad you are at lying. I just wish I could tell you that I know you're lying and teach you how to lie better because of the horrible job you're doing now.


----------



## heyJude

Your spelling is horrific. Not sure if still attracted...


----------



## shammie

Do you remember when you rang me threatening suicide? When I talked you down? When I took days off from work because you needed someone there with you? Where you rang me, I dropped everything and came running because you needed me, there and then? 

Do you remember that? 

When I needed you, where were you? You haven't visited me in 3 years. You haven't texted in 2 months. You know I needed a friend. 

Where are you?


----------



## brewpacksox

You make us ALL miserable.


----------



## CoastalSprite

To my family: Thankyou thankyou thankyou, I owe you all the world and a half. Why are you so good to me when I'm such a brat? T_T


----------



## False Protagonist

You ****ing sicken me.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I'm trying to be a good friend to you, and if me not talking to you helps at least let me know :l 

To my grandma: I think you're making a horrible choice by sending my little sister to D.R. because of all this. 

To that ******* in hell: you're a monster. I hope there's a Hell for people like you.


----------



## vanishingpt

Hmm, wish you would start talking to me.


----------



## Hadron92

Dont get too over-excited, i don't really like you anymore.


----------



## Raphael200

Sherlock,Adrian and I solved the mystery,but i'm not sure how you are going to feel about the answer to this riddle.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I really miss the sound of your beautiful voice L_____...


----------



## brownzerg

Do you have any more pictures of you in that outfit? if not.. could you take some? :blush


----------



## Chieve

hey mom i think im going to take out a loan to get a car


----------



## brewpacksox

Tonight needs to hurry up.


----------



## falling down

For some reason your avatar has me intrigued, I might like to get to know you.


----------



## whiterabbit

If you can't hear because of the music, just shut the **** up. It's not like there's any need to talk. Keep your hands off the volume dial. I can't be held responsible for my actions if you continue to disobey this unspoken command.


----------



## ConfusedMuse

i'm a beta ******* lol


----------



## brewpacksox

Shocked, are you?


----------



## heyJude

You're such a jerk.


----------



## Raphael200

I hope u still like me as much as I like u!


----------



## Scorpio90

I'm so nervous, haha =]] Turned off my phone for 2 days because of being so nervous :-s 
To srschirm: I hope that u don't misunderstand me, I mean with Asian girls, we easily get nervous to talk with the guy we like (I used "an attractive guy", I only thought that u must be very attractive in her eyes), feel so shy due to my bad Eng now ):
To NeveS: Hjx hjx, I thought "naughty" is something not related to sex a lot )): 
To English: I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JGreenwood

Have sex with me....


----------



## Raphael200

I'm pretty sure you are a relative from Santa clause,because u make me feel like Christmas came early.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Fine then, _don't _ask me for my notes! iloveyou


----------



## aquilla

"Grow up, stop whining and start acting like a man at last.That might help"


----------



## NeveS

Now, everyone here knows you were the one who stole Kenny's vicodin. You're pretty much known for your addiction to pain meds. So, the way I see it, you owe our Kenny what you stole in cash. What's street value for pain pills? 10 a pop? And I don't mean to be a dick. If it was me you stole from, I'd just give you a $200 *** whipping here and now, and if Kenny wanted to go that route, i'm sure no one here would do a damn thing to try to stop it. I know I wouldn't. But we don't have to resort to that. We can handle this like businessmen. You put your stock in the thought that no one would figure you out. That market crashed. It's time to pay up.
(haha, I'd never have the guts to be this confrontational now, but I'll get there someday. I hate that people just walk all over me and I never say anything)


----------



## brewpacksox

Still waiting for things to change...


----------



## NeveS

^::in my best john mayer voice::
WAITIN ON THA WOOORRRLD TO CHAAAANGE!


----------



## shelbster18

Dad, can I please have the dog as a Christmas present? *puppy eyes* :um


----------



## Ally Kitty

I didn't vote for Romney, I voted for Gary Johnson. And Obama is not a communist, and stop saying all these disgusting racist things. It makes me uncomfortable. Yes, I am OK with gays getting married. I am pro-choice. I don't think all the people are food stamps are low life garbage... (ok... that was to my dad... I just 'agree' with him so he doesn't flip out on me  )


----------



## shelbster18

Why is it that every time you talk to me, you always have to get upset at me for no reason? I don't like wasting my time talking to someone that's going to get upset at me every single time they talk to me, especially if they're doing it for no reason. I try to be a good friend and you said that one time I don't talk enough. I talk more than enough. :sus I even gave you some good advice a few times before. There's only so much advice you can give online. It's like you think I'm supposed to be this perfect online friend. I don't know what I've done but I try to talk to you even when I get annoyed with you. I never get mad at you online unless you get mad at me. Whenever you get upset at me, it makes me angry and I just don't want to waste my time talking to you anymore. I just kind of wish you would quit talking to me. I don't need to get upset every time you talk to me. It will just make every day frustrating for me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I wish I would know more insults just to hurt you. See, I want a scale to be in a balance and now you are up and I am down.


----------



## False Protagonist

Stop blaming everything on me.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

*removed*


----------



## Andre

BreakingtheGirl said:


> I've done everything I can to forget the hurt but it's impossible to hold anymore. You kept breaking someone who you knew was already wounded. To use someone you called a friend and then just pretend they didn't exist anymore when you knew how bad they were struggling to even live. I hope it was all worth it to you.


I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Raphael200

If u want me out of your life,please,just tell me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

You broke it, you said penis :rain

cry:cry


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

Is this it? No, I think you would have let me know? It just feels weird that we're not talking, kind of like if we lived together and could hear each other going in and out of our rooms, but we never cross paths. Weirdly enough, that actually happened with us.


----------



## NeveS

Could you not get stoned and sleep all day for just one day of the week please? I asked you for something (which is really difficult for me to do) and you said you would help me out, but you're always high or asleep. I really need to get this thing done. I'm trying to make serious lifestyle changes here, you're holding me back.


----------



## brewpacksox

Reading old emails is so depressing. It just stabs me in the heart.


----------



## cmed

You have a lot of nerve to ask me to do more work for you when you're nearly 3 weeks overdue on paying me for the work I already did.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

@ My Therapist: Every night before going to bed, I make a mental list of reasons why I should NOT kill myself. The only thing preventing me from suicide is knowing I would affect my younger brother in horrible ways. He's already exhibiting the same social awkwardness that I have, and may have learned it from me. I feel like a terrible excuse for an older brother and terrible excuse for a man.


----------



## IRSadface

You're alright but your girlfriend is a backstabbing dirty ****ty little ****talking skank.


----------



## Raphael200

Be assured I still love you very much,even if I don't say it that often.


----------



## Bryan108




----------



## NeveS

You're so high strung dude, relax.


----------



## Boring Loser

Maybe i need to just spend some time away from everyone for a while.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I regret initiating coversation with you. Conceited ****.


----------



## heyJude

Wtf happened to you?


----------



## Stilla

I'm gonna say it with gifs instead.


----------



## wrightg1990

To a certain someone: You have a great taste in music, I like the way you dress, and you have the cutest smile I've ever seen. I'd really like to know you better. Why don't we go have lunch sometime soon?

To my parents: There's a high chance that I won't ever get married. If by some miracle it does end up happening, there's a very high chance it will be to someone not of our race. I don't care about race and I don't know why you do so much. By the way, if you have grandkids they won't be Christian unless they want to be. I won't force it on them like you did me. And regardless of what they're interested in, I'll do my best to support them and listen to them instead of punishing them every time they do something I don't like or understand. I would want them to feel comfortable, welcome, and happy instead of obligated, anxious, subservient, and miserable.


----------



## sorrwel

I wish I could still trust you, but you've made it impossible. Stop telling me to trust you.


----------



## gilt

I'm sorry, I feel very badly about it...My behavior was inexcusable. I'd like to redeem myself if I could, but I understand if this isn't going to happen.


----------



## heyJude

Ugh! I'm tired of this.


----------



## pita

Actually, the real reason we're not friends is that you're an a-hole.


----------



## cmed




----------



## CoastalSprite

Your bitterness is really off-putting. 
-

You're too good to be true, Megan. Please prove me wrong.
-

I'm so lonely right now. I wish you would text me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You already know my answer. My mind was made up a long time ago and nothing changes that. 

I regret opening up to you because now I feel like you're catching on and I really, really don't want anyone looking over my shoulder all the time.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

im glad you came back and this whole thing was actually a misunderstanding...i missed you alot.


----------



## The Crow

Clayton, I...

We're like polar opposites. You are everything that I always wished I could be - talented, passionate, extroverted, lively, inviting, warm. I want nothing more than to be with you.

I can't help but grin whenever I see you in the halls. You're adorable. I love how animated you get, the sound of your voice, that friendly smile... Gah. I wish I could give you the world. Every night I lie in bed imagining that I have you in my arms.

_I like you._

How can I show it?

What do you think of me? You probably wouldn't want an inadequate loser like me, anyway.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Never have i had someone declare their liking for me on a fb status  its nice knowing things others dont lol i know who the person they are talking About ^.^


----------



## shiori

It's nothing but a twisted game.


----------



## TenYears

I wish I could be more than just a friend. You deserve so, so much better than him. I wish you could see that.

I wish you could see how badly he treats you.

I wish you could see how beautiful you are..

I wish you could see...that....you should leave.

Now.


----------



## TryingMara

I feel worse after talking to you.


----------



## Dan W

"Your beautiful,im in love with you" But thats not going to happen as i'm a suicidal wreck


----------



## NubiaC

I do not feel at home living with you.


----------



## SpaceRanger

I'm so jealous of you. I don't know what motivates you to succeed, but it kills me knowing that I don't have it. You've got everything I could hope for - the money, the girl, the smarts, the looks. I can't believe we once shared a dorm room in college for a year because you've moved so far on, and what's worse is that you've forgotten about me. 

I wish you all the best in grad school.


----------



## brewpacksox

It's apparent you have nothing to say because I'm right. Thanks.


----------



## godhelpme2

i told you so.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I would rather listen to two pieces of Styrofoam being rubbed together...


----------



## noyadefleur

Can I tell you something I've never told anyone before?


----------



## False Protagonist

Can't you read? It isn't addressed to you. Next time read who it's addressed to before you open an envelope.


----------



## ihatemoving

Do you think anyone would care if I died?


----------



## SuperSky

- I need some space.


----------



## Buerhle

kilgoretrout said:


> I would rather listen to two pieces of Styrofoam being rubbed together...


Man. That is like extreme torture to me.


----------



## Raphael200

I love u,but u don't seem to believe me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i wish you never came up to me in the gym and introduced yourself.

Every male i've met in the gym that has ever done that usually winds up being immature, self-absorbed, egotistical, and sucks in bed.

The only difference between you and the other guys with no job, hawt looks and on steroids? whelp! you're on medication for ADHD, PLUS you need a boat load of cialis to get it up with someone..

How in the **** do i stop you from texting me? - you absolute loser....


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

that woman you were so excited about called you ugly.. well, what did you expect when you told her she was fat?

and no you're not good looking at all..


----------



## NeveS

::while holding tongue between index finger and thumb::
I was born in a pirate ship


----------



## False Protagonist

Boobs.


----------



## shelbster18

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> that woman you were so excited about called you ugly.. well, what did you expect when you told her she was fat?
> 
> and no you're not good looking at all..


Wait...a man got excited over a woman, yet he called her fat? That doesn't make sense. :?


----------



## heyJude

The fact that you are texting me every ten minutes is super annoying.


----------



## sorrwel

I hope you realize how much I care about you. Maybe you'll grow to care about me too instead of insinuating that I don't deserve love and could never do better than you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Nails on a chalk board is the worst sound and feeling ever...

I know. I am so random, aren't I? LOL :b


----------



## TobeyJuarez

"i would cuddle u soooo hard"


----------



## houseiris

To my first ex:
I dont care that you are captain of the debate team and a national merit scholar. I dont like you. Get over yourself and can you please tell your creepy *** dad to stop wearing Pjs to the grocery store. Can you also tell him that I don't care about you or your latest achievement and I don't want to talk to him.
To my second ex:
No I will not give you another chance. No. You were too embarrassed to be seen with me. No. Please stop texting me before I block you... too late BLOCKED.
To my friends that used me:
I hope you liked Cancun and that trip to the summer house. Its the last one Im taking you on. Those trips to Thailand, Hawaii, Spain, Portugal and Norway. Forget it. Im going alone. Its better without you all.
To my shrink who hit on me:
You are 70. You could be on pension. I don't like you. Quit calling me Im not going to see you again.
To everyone in my computerized classroom:
Get out of the back room. School is not time for group hanky panky. You are also too loud. When you fail I wont feel sorry Ill laugh.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Love I don't know what you think talking about my crush is accomplishing. How he's taught you so much, tells you so much. I am jealous. I wish I had that, you know? But I never will. I know you wouldn't purposely hurt me because that's not the kind of person you are... But yeah. Stop it. Jealousy.


----------



## ihatemoving

Help me


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

shelbster18 said:


> Wait...a man got excited over a woman, yet he called her fat? That doesn't make sense. :?


sure it does, he hadn't met her yet. Just like a lot of on-line dating sites, she posted a pic of herself that was over 10 years old. Plus, it was a glamor photo.

It took about 2 weeks to meet her. Apparently there was quite a bit of "build-up".. and when he finally met her in person? (especially with him being a bodybuilder), he didn't mince words about her appearance. He just laid into her.


----------



## miminka

uncategorizedme said:


> Can I tell you something I've never told anyone before?


please do. I'll all ears :b


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

-It's the truth, I'm not lying...
...
I broke down. Was it because she touched me?
...
-No... Don't do that. Nothing matters.
...
-Why have you done that?
...
She tattoed my name on her wrist, with a grin smile and a chiesel.


----------



## Barette

I think I need to go into a hospital, for a little while. But don't feel guilty about it, it has nothing to do with you.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You are so freaking nice. I wish you weren't engaged/married. Not that I would have tried anything even if you were single, but I'd at least feel free to fantasize if you were.


----------



## cousin corona

3 different people in my life

-Just have patience with me...Once I figure myself out,We're going to become rich.

-You already wrecked my life..**** off so i can at least try to repair it

-ok..here's the real me...


----------



## Moochie

The hot guys that work at the feed store :
You guys are so handsome .___. You probably wouldn't like me because of my looks.. But please hug me .-. 
I'm such a creeper lol! I also wanted to tell this guy I saw at a casino that he had beautiful eyes. He said he liked my hair [my hair is burgundy at the moment] and I didn't see his eyes at first because he was wearing sunglasses. Then I see him in the casino and he's staring right at me and I swear his eyes were white! They looked awesome! I didn't say anything I just continued to walk my dog ;-; yes you can have pets at _some _casinos, I was at Buffalo Bills at Primm with my mom and my mini dachshund. Anyways I like "alternative" looking guys as well as country guys and the one with the beautiful eyes had long black hair in a pony tail and a few tats.

Oh and to this girl : What kind of person takes trolling to the principal? I don't care if I sign a contract that says "I will never do so and so again"! I will still troll and you will live with it. You tried to embarrass me and make me feel bad but aha I was friendly enough to attempt to shake your hand but you didn't want to. Then the principal said "well at least we know who is mature here" and you freaked out and said "no I'm mature too!". When we were all done you just stormed out of the office. You were such a sore loser about it that you purposely said your crap out loud 10 feet away from me "what kind of person talks to their pets? oh my gosh no life" ... You know a lot of people talk to their pets. It's called training. If I didn't talk to my dogs they wouldn't know their names.. Fail. 
To this rude guy from school : You can make fun of me all you want about my weight "if she falls down she's gonna break all her bones" if that's what helps you sleep at night. Just remember no one likes a guy with that kind of attitude towards women! [I'm thin and he makes fun of me for that]
To these other girls: I can't believe how cruel you were to Laena when she fell on the floor and couldn't get up. She was crying her eyes out with pain and you people just stood there laughing... It was up to Jacob, Stefanie, and I to save her life. Jacob ran to the office, Stefanie stayed with Laena, and I ran to get the gym teacher. You "people" are the absolute worst. It's folks like you that make me lose faith in humanity.


----------



## cj66

can you loan me 1000$? and can i pay it back in bi-weekly, interest-free installments?


----------



## Monotony

I want to kick down your door and drag you out of bed stop skipping damn it :mum


----------



## Strwbrry

Don't ignore.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

I hate you.
I'm torn between killing you or myself. Maybe both.


----------



## Raphael200

I,now know,I have done u very wrong,but I do not know how,I want to say I'm sorry,very,very,sorry,for whatever I have done wrong.
Please forgive me,please.


----------



## MindOverMood

I want to believe.


----------



## Bryan108

**** YOU you rude *****.


----------



## heyJude

**** you then. Why do I even bother? Once a flake, always a flake. If you don't want to associate with me, then quit being a ***** and just say so.

(Not directed at anyone on this forum)


----------



## False Protagonist

Life doesn't feel 'real' anymore. Some days I feel like the people around me don't really exist, like they're just my imagination.


----------



## godhelpme2

screw you too :]


----------



## False Protagonist

Hey, can we hang out sometime? You're the only person here who actually talks to me...


----------



## Raphael200

So,was it fun while it lasted?


----------



## nathalex01

The reason I struggle with telling you anything important is because you're the most judgemental people in the world, and you freak out when the world isn't exactly the one you think it should be. I'm your son, but I'm also my own person, completely capable of living a wonderful life without being exactly who you want me to be.

[Hypothetically said to my parents]


----------



## Buerhle

You r selfish.


----------



## Haruhi

i would like it if i had the confidence to order something new at mcdonalds. some of the items have such unique names i feel silly saying them so i just go something original =(


----------



## ChangelingGirl

Sorry I'm so egocentric. I am in a bad crisis right now.


----------



## NeveS

It's been an entire year. While you've been moving on, jumping in and out of relationships (some of which you yourself have admitted to having no business being in), I've been wallowing in self-pity trying to devise a plan to get you back. A whole year wasted sitting stagnant and hoping to get back something that, I now realize, was no good for either of us. I was immature, selfish, arrogant, lazy, and disgustingly deceitful. You deserved much better. But that's all in the past. I've decided that it's time I make a few much needed changes to my life. I'm not doing this for you, to impress you. I'm not asking for forgiveness because honestly I don't feel I deserve it. I love you, I always will, and I'll always remember the time we shared. I just want you to know that I've accepted things for the way they are, and I'm moving on.

A letter to an ex-girlfriend that I wrote, but don't plan to ever actually deliver.


----------



## Canucklehead

Yeah, I tend to pull back.

It's not you, it's me.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I know I've let you down and I'm trying to make it up to you but you won't let me.


----------



## shelbster18

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> sure it does, he hadn't met her yet. Just like a lot of on-line dating sites, she posted a pic of herself that was over 10 years old. Plus, it was a glamor photo.
> 
> It took about 2 weeks to meet her. Apparently there was quite a bit of "build-up".. and when he finally met her in person? (especially with him being a bodybuilder), he didn't mince words about her appearance. He just laid into her.


Oh, okay. The wording just threw me off. lol


----------



## Hello22

Ach, please go to bed, you are walking up and down the hall like a yoyo for the past 3 hours after you said you were going to sleep, and you're making me uneasy. Obviously the sleeping pills do not work. And i'm so sorry your illness has made you feel defeated, i know i don't show it, but i do care about ya, you mean alot, you are my aunty after all.


----------



## Moochie

Please do not touch my food.. It is my food get your own please.. I will chop off your fingers! D:<


----------



## Strwbrry

I'll dedicate this *3000th* post to you HardRock 

This as background song:






<3


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I still care about you whether you believe it or not, and I still think about you everyday.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I say KILL DEM!!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Strwbrry said:


> I'll dedicate this *3000th* post to you HardRock
> 
> This as background song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


 Congratulations!!! :'D
<3


----------



## litare

I'm sorry I didn't know how to be a good friend when you needed one and that we lost touch. I thought we'd always be friends and sometimes I still miss you.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh my fu(*cking gawd!

*Awfulness *posted another troll post. Another one!

I wasn't here for a while. But he posted it. I can't believe ALL of the SUCKERS that responded!!! This post is about a homosexual act with an older man. i mean, really??

These people must be new or just plain STUPID!!!

That jack *** has a history of TROLL POSTING.. he'll say or do ANYTHING for attention. There were quite a few posters that tried to inform everyone? But what did they do? They're so damn gullible they FELL for it!! and what's worse? *They DEFENDED HIM!!*:lol

Can you be so damn stupid?

thank goodness the moderators stepped in. With out them that troll would have gotten so many naive replies - and a great post count.

Jeeezus.. when will you dumb as*&*&*s ever learn??


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> oh my fu(*cking gawd!
> 
> *Awfulness *posted another troll post. Another one!
> 
> I wasn't here for a while. But he posted it. I can't believe ALL of the SUCKERS that responded!!! This post is about a homosexual act with an older man. i mean, really??
> 
> These people must be new or just plain STUPID!!!
> 
> That jack *** has a history of TROLL POSTING.. he'll say or do ANYTHING for attention. There were quite a few posters that tried to inform everyone? But what did they do? They're so damn gullible they FELL for it!! and what's worse? *They DEFENDED HIM!!*:lol
> 
> Can you be so damn stupid?
> 
> thank goodness the moderators stepped in. With out them that troll would have gotten so many naive replies - and a great post count.
> 
> Jeeezus.. when will you dumb as*&*&*s ever learn??


I laughed at this post...


----------



## sorrwel

Am I just a piece of meat to you?

Yep.


----------



## sumbirdy

I wish when you left you would have told me you never actually loved me, instead of that you still do. Because if you loved me as much as you claimed to and was still willing to walk away, what hope do I have that someone will love me that much and actually stick around?


----------



## m27

You were an awful friend and I don't know why I put up with it for 7 years. I hope you have a nice life, adios.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I dislike you quite intensely.


----------



## Raphael200

Ur very pretty,just saying.........as a friend..........for now..........


----------



## shiori

I'm about two seconds from running out of here right now and it's taking a lot of effort to sit here pretending I'm fine.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

cowards.. i just can't stand cowards..

females make great cowards..


----------



## StarryNight

I cannot believe you're the same girl who was like my sister throughout grade school. You and I used to be like brain twins, and even being the pessimist that I am, I truly believed we would be friends for the rest of our lives. My fondest memories of childhood/most of adolescence involve you, and I can honestly say that you were the one person in my life I trusted without question and was truly comfortable with.
What the hell happened in the year and a half since we graduated high school? You're now a completely manipulative skank who expects me to praise you for cheating on your sleazy club rat boyfriend while still leading him on and accepting expensive presents from him. You're sleeping with 3 guys at the same time, one of whom is ENGAGED for christ's sake, and you seem oddly proud of it. All you ever do these days is drink, party and buy stuff beyond your means. I didn't want to see it, because part of me still desperately wants to hold on to the connection we used to have, but there's no way around it: you're trashy and manipulative and not a good person anymore. 
I think yesterday was the last time we'll ever hang out, and it feels like the end of an era. We only lasted an hour hanging out, even though we haven't spoken face to face in months. Never thought I'd see the day that time spent together would be punctuated with so many awkward silences. But you said it best when we were parting ways: "I'll see you when I see you." Clearly, neither of us wants to make an effort to hang out regularly anymore; we're just too different.
I honestly hope you get off this destructive path you're on. You deserve better than the people you surround yourself with, and quite frankly, they deserve better than you right now. Good luck and goodbye - just know that I wouldn't trade our good times for anything.


----------



## Frenger868

Love you


----------



## ApathyDivine

Leave me alone. I can see right through you..and I don't like you. Stop trying to play around with me. And stop trying to tickle me, it pisses me off!


----------



## sorrwel

Hand over the jellybeans.


----------



## godhelpme2

I should have known all along that you were just one of the many that have walked in and walked right out of my life. You move fast for someone who throws their "love" at me.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

daisuki


----------



## False Protagonist

You have 300+ friends on Facebook? Well, whoop-de-f'n-doo.


----------



## Canucklehead

Why'd you stop stalking me?

I liked the unrequited attention.


----------



## Raphael200

Why did u give me such a softy for a brother!!


----------



## heyJude

Let's have a one hour makeout session!


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

To the ones that have hurt me :
Your the reason im like this but i forgive you


----------



## BillDauterive

You can die in a fire for all I care and I won't bat an eyelid. I don't care if you are "family". That's only by blood. To me, you are nothing.


----------



## The Crow

Really? :roll


----------



## mesmerize




----------



## ACCV93




----------



## CoastalSprite

Yes, I do need you. I'm glad you said it, and I hope you believe it because it's true... And I hope that to you, it's a good thing.


----------



## The Crow

I know damn well that was intended for me. You're a grown man, you don't have to be afraid to tell me directly. :roll


----------



## heyJude

Wow. I'm very flattered but no thanks.


----------



## AnnieKay

I thought you cared about me and now you act like a jerk. I told you things I never told anyone and you said you dont think you can find anyone else like me who would lisren to your problems. You said I really helped you out, and it seems I even boosted your confidence. I dont know if you don't trust or like me any more, but I wish you would tell me. Instead now i hate you for being a jerk like you are. Now I don't think I can let anyone in like I did for you. I admit I have a lot to work on, but I don't appreciate being judged. Well maybe I am the crazy one and need to see things another way. If only I knew.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Come on already!


----------



## sumbirdy

I know you're not over her, you talk about her so much. I'm not sure I want any part of this. I like you, I REALLY like you but...I don't want to be second. I don't want to always be compared to her or have to wonder if it's her you're thinking about. Maybe she did some things better. I just really don't want to be second to her. I'm wary of getting into a relationship with you because I don't want to be hurt again. It tears me up every time you mention her. Is that how it's always going to be? I wish I would have known this from the beginning, I wish you hadn't made yourself seem so available. I wish you were actually emotionally available, because I really like you. You shouldn't put yourself out there like that until you're completely over her.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Yes, you have wasted my time.

WTF am i supposed to say? "Yes, i burned 2 hours of gas on the road, thinking that you were serious about your career change, and all you did was make jokes and try to act cute - which you're not - but it was still and honor and a privilege?"

No, you wasted my time, and i'm not going sit here and say that you didn't..

and yes, your wife married your fat , coke bottle lens glass wearing, ugly as** to get the green card. 

Thought you would have figured THAT out by now?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and now you're offended because i was being frank with you..

yep.. i should have known that fragile ego of yours couldn't take it..

which is why you have that green card wife.. she'll tell you ANYTHING you want to hear.. as long as you pay those bills..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Another attention seeking, low life, jack as&*& troll on the forum..

Damn.. i mean.. really? will it ever stop?


----------



## yna

You must either be out of your mind or think I'm a joke. :no


----------



## Otherside

**** off


----------



## vstar401

S*** m* d***!


----------



## Skeletra

I didn't let you kiss me because I wasn't sure how I felt about you, and I didn't want to start a long distance relationship. One month later and I'm still confused.


----------



## StarryNight

I didn't even think I could have crushes anymore, I was so disilusioned with guys in general. And then you came along, with your charm and that beautiful smile, and I fell like a ton of bricks. The thought that you might feel the same way about me makes me feel like some giggly little school girl. But even if you don't, it's a comfort to realize that there are good guys out there. Having said that, please ask me out!


----------



## RiversEdge

Sometimes I wonder how you are.
Other times I get angry at the things
I figured out had been going on when we
were together.


----------



## False Protagonist

That's not how you pronounce it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Please don't push me away, just give me a chance.
I really like you.


----------



## miminka

honestly i'm indifferent.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Please just kill me.


----------



## sorrwel

How did we get so close? Why does it feel like it could all be swept aside at any moment?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp, i have to go correct the mess you made of my front tooth.. and ran, you low-life, incompetent, dentist.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I like you. So please talk to me? Because I sure as heck can't.


----------



## Brasilia

I'm in love with Patricia Kaas now.


----------



## Marleywhite

I really like talking you


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I had another dream about you. We hugged. It was nice.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You change your mind way too much for me to believe anything you say or feel comfortable opening up to you.


----------



## Raphael200

Why did u lie to me?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why did you have me called into the emergency room to examine a female patient for an ECTOPIC PREGNANCY? Why did you do that? You lying female sack of sh**&*t emergency room nurse.

This is one reason why i can't stand nurses. *they lie at the drop of hat*..for no damn reason.

I don't get breakfast. I come flying in there according your panicked phone call. No one has even given the patient a pregnancy test. You lied about that too - and said "*Oh, we haven't gotten the results back yet."'*

and come to find out, i'm doing my examination on her - and she doesn't have a f&*&*cing UTERUS.

how can we have an *ectopic PREGNANCY* when the patient doesn't even have a *f&*&*king UTERUS!*:mum

What's worse? The patient TOLD YOU she didn't have a *f*&*&cking UTERUS.*

Boy did YOU look stupid - after all that lying - for no reasons to get me in here on Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Next time, CHECK UNDER THE HOOD before calling in the mechanic - From home!


----------



## sumbirdy

Your fake high pitched laugh is horrendous....please stop before I stab you with this fork.


----------



## dazler1234

No I don't give a **** if you think that my life revolves around someone who YOU THINK doesn't like me! You are just a selfish moron who enjoys others mental, social and physical pain. You sicken me. 

And I don't care that a book says that I will go to "Hell" if I don't beleive in your bull****. **** off and get a life.

That felt pretty good getting that out there.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Your pancakes are overrated.


----------



## TryingMara

What did I do wrong?


----------



## ACCV93

You're awesome. Can we be friends?


----------



## jc22

I don't control my actions


----------



## dazler1234

dazler1234 said:


> No I don't give a **** if you think that my life revolves around someone who YOU THINK doesn't like me! You are just a selfish moron who enjoys others mental, social and physical pain. You sicken me.
> 
> And I don't care that a book says that I will go to "Hell" if I don't beleive in your bull****. **** off and get a life.
> 
> That felt pretty good getting that out there.


I'm a brony. Deal with it.

I wan't to hate you but I can't help liking you.

Just because I like you doesn't mean you can treat me like dirt.


----------



## DesertStar91

You are a condescending stuck up, snobby ***** and everyone knows it too! I take back my apology, you didn't deserve it you hoe!


----------



## shiori

You're amazing, and I really like you. But this is exhausting, and I don't know how much longer I can deal with it.


----------



## kreeper

I think I was in love with you, and I'm trying to break that habit. I have a nagging suspicion that you aren't really 60% gay as of the last few months --- you're just making that up because I'm too ugly now to have sex with. And that and a bit of laughs was all you ever wanted me around for anyways. You might just be a sociopath, and I don't think you'll ever be able to truly love and give of yourself in a committed relationship.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

You're extremely abrasive and annoying, and have no redeeming qualities. Please stop posting.


----------



## aquilla

hey, I think it's even better that way.Of course, it hurts now and it will continue to - I'm still blaming myself for my inactivity and incapability to do something when I had to. But I just understood that life is long enough to surprise us. You can never know, maybe we'll meet someday. Somewhere ,God knows where,and not like we are now. AND MAYBE one day we'll be strong enough to say what we really feel and leave everything behind. I'll be strong enough.I don't know.


----------



## march_hare

I did something bad last month. But in doing so I learned something that broke something inside me and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to see you in the same light again. I am waiting it out to see if my pain goes away ... but I'm terrified it never will.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I should probably let you go but I like you too much.


----------



## False Protagonist

Congrats on finishing high school.


----------



## Hello22

why did you send me a random text message, completely out of blue? I havent heard from you since March, and all of a sudden you are asking how i am? I knew it was you, even though i've lost all my numbers, but didn't quite believe it, until you text me back a day later.....i don't know whether to be happy to hear from you, or slightly annoyed that i might be your last option. 

Who knows why you got back in touch, but i'm really curious as to know why now? Why not before? And you gave no explanation? I wanna ask you over text message, but i'd feel rather stupid if i did.


----------



## CoastalSprite

To a lot of people: Even though I seem like a miserable flake most of the time, and truth is I kind of am.. The reason I don't consider my life a complete waste is because I had you in it.
It's uncomfortable for me to tell you this, because I don't actually like being physically around you.


----------



## vanishingpt

"Hey, I love talking to you and I hope you don't think I babble on too much or that I'm self-centered or anything, but I think you're a great guy, a wonderful individual. You're intelligent, hard working, motivated, and I think you're going to get everything you've ever wanted because you're so dedicated. I just can't help but feel a little intimidated by you and that you wouldn't feel the same way about me. Essentially, I would love to be part of your life one day but I'm just too afraid to say that to you. I just think you're an absolutely amazing person, and I definitely want to be more than just a friend to you."


----------



## GunnyHighway

Wish you would say something. Anything. I'm alone and it hurts.


----------



## Marakunda

Hey, you wanna hang out? I'm lonely as ****. I'd be nice to spend some time with a human being for once. Maybe we could take a walk together? Play some video games? Anything? Please, I'm desperate....


----------



## Orchestrated

We really did try to help you. We are still trying. Unfortunately words don't seem to get through to you, but reality might. Sorry it had to be this way, we mean you well in the end.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Woof


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Yeah, take that too :roll Is there even something what you would leave for me?


----------



## vstar401

I want to do the vertical tango wit you. Ba ba boom.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I want you to come next to me.. That I can rip heart of your chest.. Nevermind you don't have it... You are totally cruel rotbrain :twisted


----------



## GunnyHighway

That was uncalled for and quite mean. I try to be a good friend and talk to you when you actually feel like it, then out of the blue just tell me you don't want to talk to me anymore and block me. No reason whatsoever...

To random chatroom girl...god ****ing damn you are quite possibly the most beautiful person I have ever seen.


----------



## kilgoretrout

"Sorry", I guess.


----------



## heyJude

Ugh. You guys suck.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I guess I should have taken the hint?


----------



## sumbirdy

You left me and as soon as you see that I'm trying to move on you come back and call me "love" and tell me how beautiful I am. You send me these sad songs and tell me how much you can relate to them and how much you miss me. And then you turn around and say that you don't regret your decision and it's what is best for you. You build up my hope and then crush it down, build it up and crush it down, over and over. You would think that by now I wouldn't fall for it anymore. But I do, and you know that I will continue to. Because I'm an idiot. And you're selfish and cruel.


----------



## halfly

... please, can i have one? :cry


----------



## Queen of Spades

Thank you for spending some time with me. It made me get my mind off of things for a while. Thanks for also making me laugh so much. I needed it.


----------



## SuperSky

I think you're cool and would like to be your friend.


----------



## Raphael200

Was it at least fun for you?

I do hope so,because breaking someone's heart seems to be something u r very good at it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm not sure what to think of this, it would help if you would communicate with me about what you think about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I smoke marijuana sometimes. I know you don't like it but I have no plans to stop. Speak your piece & then hold your tongue


----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## Monotony

godhelpme2 said:


>


Just looking at your expression made me sad as well :|


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I miss you too  I never saw it coming to this and it breaks my heart that it did.


----------



## Linlinh

I think it's time to end our 9-year friendship since it's hurting you so much. "Get rid of the negative people in your life." I suppose I'm that negative one. Throw me away before I regret it.


----------



## godhelpme2

Monotony said:


> Just looking at your expression made me sad as well :|


yeah i wasn't happy there..


----------



## Brasilia

Most of these posts are to ambiguous to even care about...

"I love you, but I cannot tell you why" - Oh cut the crap and gives us names and details people


----------



## DesertStar91

I am glad you're not mean anymore ) and we're not fighting.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Thanks for using me in your stupid example. Everyone turned to look and I had ink on my face.

I know you're not really checking the time, stop kidding yourself. I know what you're doing… oh yes… I know...


----------



## yna

I got that impression a long time ago, you don't have to keep reminding me over and over and over, it makes me feel so lousy about myself though I know that's not your intention...but still. :blank


----------



## BlueRubberDonkeyTacos

I am leaving you for your mom.


Wait no that''s not it..

I want you all to stop breeding. (to my family)


----------



## Revenwyn

Dear,

I haven't written you in some time, not a good, long letter at least. But I can't tell you why. I love you. I always have, and I know I always will. When your family told me you had died in a car crash I wanted to kill myself. But I chose life, and chose moving on, chose getting married, only to find after that fact that your family had LIED to me. 

And so, we wrote, even with my husband's blessing on the correspondence. My soul was bonded to yours once more. Ten years had passed and we had both grown and changed, but we had changed in the same direction. My heart fluttered, I knew that we could have been.

Could have been. For I am married. And unless he dies or is somehow unfaithful to me, I can never fully be yours. And I simply cannot write to you any longer without longing to be yours. Every letter you write to me makes my heart pound in my chest, even though you are trying to be discreet, mindful of my married state. We shared deep secrets, and it showed me why I always felt connected to you, for we were, in essence, the same. We burned the bridge of friendship a few letters ago and passed the point of no return. 

Yet I am convinced, by what, I do not know, but I have been convinced of this for years, that we are not over. And so I continue to write, to keep me in your mind, to kindle the flames just short of romance. Even my husband wants you to take me should something happen to him. But I do not want to lose him either. 

The truth is, I love both of you, and I love you both the same. You are my solid rock, someone I can trust to keep my secrets safe and help me through my problems. My husband has so many problems, and he cannot be there for me in this manner. Yet, I have a need to be needed, a need to counsel others, and my husband fits this bill. 

I have been tormented and conflicted ever since I found you again. You, my knight in shining armor who protected me from the bullies... and hit them back. You, who became my first real friend. You, whom I patterned a lot of MYSELF off of. Your influence over me was far more than you could even imagine. 

What could have been. Blocked by our families from pursuing our destiny. I will admit, I still wear the promise ring you gave me over twelve years ago, when you told me to wait for you, that you would come back for me, once you were settled in your own place, to save the last dance for you. I did... I always did, even if asked by someone else. And I closed my eyes and remembered you. I still have that music.

Your parents forbade you to write me, even going so far as to remove the computer from your house. They sent you far away to a place where you were forbidden contact with anyone save your family. They told me you were dead when I inquired about how you were doing. 

I was a fool for believing them. If I had known, if only I had known, ah, I could have waited until the sun fell to earth.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I wish you'd leave my mother you stupid ****. Go stay with that *****...nobody's going to miss you. My mother and I are ****ing social outcasts because of you. I hope extremely horrible things happen to that ***** and the rest of your ungrateful family.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I wish I had someone like you in my life.


----------



## sumbirdy

I want to be by myself for a while, I think. I want to be able to do whatever I want, go to bed whenever I want and not have to tell someone how my day was. My days are really boring, I really do the same thing every day, which means I run out of things to talk about. But you still expect me to come up with something exciting. You expect me to actually do something worth talking about during my days and it makes me feel pathetic and boring that there's nothing. I don't want to have to talk to anyone anymore, it's draining. You people always expect more than I can give.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

kilgoretrout said:


> Woof


Meow


----------



## ak3891

I was afraid to say something but then I ended up doing what I had planned


----------



## sumbirdy

ak3891 said:


> I was afraid to say something but then I ended up doing what I had planned


Aw, I like that. 

And congratulations on not getting slapped! lol


----------



## penguin runner

You are an idiot. Can't even look at me while you say it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, she tried, she really did.. but she's just out of school.. how could you hire someone like that, fresh out of school, and expect them to do such advanced work?

what were you thinking?


----------



## Queen of Spades

You stupid *****!!! Why are you doing this to me?!!!


----------



## Canucklehead

This message has been deleted by Canucklehead.


----------



## trinitrish

I wish I could say:

To my DAD: Dad, I love you.

To my BOSS: You insensitive peice of S#!t, you need to grow up and get laid.

Yeah, thats it....everything else I say it with out batting an eye lid. My motto: Don't ask me for my opinion unless you don't like hearing the Truth.


----------



## ssalamone

I need help.


----------



## Irvine

I love you....


----------



## General Specific

Fak you


----------



## lockS

You know what...enough can I just for once be a little selfish?


----------



## fanatic203

Well I guess I was too nice on my course evaluation, B****. At least my venomous words on the back partly make up for my above-satisfactory rating. I just wish I'd written a few more venomous things.
Read the assignment sheet carefully??? No you read it carefully! I'm reading it carefully and telling you what I see but you're not even listening!
And to think I actually liked you at the begininng of the term.


----------



## Revenwyn

Can't I just talk to you about MY problems once in a while without turning it back to yourself? Can I not even talk about a minor annoyance without you threatening to blow up the world? 

Then you wonder why I don't talk to you anymore.


----------



## hooper7

"i like your face" - to crush
:love2


----------



## sumbirdy

Seriously?! Did you think I wouldn't find out? Well you were wrong, I did.


----------



## DesertStar91

I still think you're an absolute, ****ing *****, but if you respect my boundaries then we can be cool with one another, but we'll never be friends.

You are a total dumb****. Please stop being my "friend." Just go away forever.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Why'd you bring this up now?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your loss, someone else's gain.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

So is that what you've been doing since I moved out?
Spreading rumors and lies about me through out the family and turning everyone against me?
Our family would have been so much better off without you. You are just a thorn in everyone's side and the only thing you are good for in life is making everyone else miserable. Your a f*cking Satan's spawn.

I would love to be the one to personally shovel the dirt over your grave.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your awesome 
Your sweetness brings me much needed relief from this hell, something about you just makes me melt :mushy


----------



## sumbirdy

I know what you've done but I'm not sure I should let you know that I know. I hope you don't call tonight. I'm not sure I can pretend it's all okay.


----------



## creativedissent

Hello. It's not that I don't want to be nice, but would you help me?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

For God's sake you dumb *****, no one cares about your stupid *** work. And will you shut the **** up with your "Don't check out guys, we have a lot of work to do" why don't you go smoke some of that weed you reek of and just leave us alone for one class period without doing anything?


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sorry.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I want to strangle you with your own hair.


----------



## i just want luv

the numbers churn to gleam' in the month destruction is said to meri't the united seeds.
If to mean anything, should get rid of the three before the month is here tomarrow'


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## DesertStar91

I am really sick of you forcing me to buy you food and everything else. Pay for your own damn lunch! Pay for your own damn things! What are you thinking? I am rich or something? I am not buying you anything anymore! You're such a ****ing mooch!


----------



## meganmila

Why do you take forever to respond to a text?! I texted you LAST evening and still no response! Wtf? See, this is why I stopped talking to you you seem like you don't care to even speak to me and you take like 5 hours or what seems like forever to respond back. Of course if someone doesn't respond to me in the same day I get worried that you are dead or something tragic happened. That's where my head goes when all it probably is is oh I just didn't feel like responding...oh I was drunk/on drugs..oh I fell asleep. Give me a break. This is the only person I really talk to right now that is why it sucks.

Ugh...I want other people that seem like they give a ****.

I know you have said you don't want to get close again but I did stop talking to you cause of this crap...so if you stop doing that then maybe I won't stop being your friend.


----------



## Strwbrry

ShadyGFX said:


> Help me. Seriously, anyone, help me.


Can I help?


----------



## Raphael200

I'm truely sorry I wan't online.Please forgive me.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I don't know if I can do this right now. I don't know if I can do that right now either. It'd be much easier if I just didn't have to do any of that and could just focus on what is a need. But I'm trying anyway and I hope you appreciate it.


----------



## False Protagonist

Just die already, you're a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Stop ignoring me!!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

I wonder if we were ever close..


----------



## Raphael200

Forgive me for still being in love with u.


----------



## MindOverMood

Stop lurking and start posting... again


----------



## yna

Seems like the only time you ever text me to ask how I am...all you really want are my notes -_-


----------



## Strwbrry

Druppel
Na
Druppel
Door pijn
Verteerd


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Please die.


----------



## jc22

Hmm I can't say I'm too scared


----------



## kilgoretrout

Hold two closed fists in front of them and tell them to pick a hand. After they do, I'll open that hand and slap them with it.


----------



## cosmicslop

I want to say 'hi' to you more often without feeling like I'm going to pass out after just saying that one word.


----------



## Jkate89

What happened? I don't understand.


----------



## sumbirdy

I hate the things you say, the way you say them, and that you're lying to me and trying to lead me on. But I already know your game and I don't want to play.


----------



## Hello22

can you please keep the music down, ****ing hell it is going through me, and i intended on getting up early. Either that or put on some decent tunes.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I was going to surprise you :/ I'm glad I didn't now. Would have been really humiliating.


----------



## sumbirdy

Uh...no. No no no no no.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish you would've specified when and how often? Cuz if it's often, then I'm afraid to admit, it's the same. I'm not sure if I should be worried or concerned. Or play it cool like the rest of society.


----------



## Lonely Robot

If you guys are my real friends would you stop calling me ugly all the time in front of strangers and telling them i have SA. I get embarassed and don't want to go outside for a long time.


----------



## halfly

A message to a crush? :stu to be honest I don't know what this is (crush seems too strong a word for it), but I wanted to say it to someone since I can't say it to him... get it off my chest :3

You are such a beautiful boy with such a beautiful name. From the first day, you spiked my interest and every day after your words and actions increased it. I love your blond hair, but I hate those piercings you pull off so well. Your pretty smile and that rough voice and laughter....... And when I heard _those words_, while you were wearing that tacky dress shirt... I felt as though I fell in love_._ You've made it hard to not dream of you and I'm sorry if I can't help myself. God, you've set me on fire and I can't even say goodbye to you on the last day I'll ever see you. I wish we could have been friends. You seem such a good lad. ****, I wish I sat to the right of the room. ****, I wish I said more than just "yeah" to you. ****, I wish I were normal.


----------



## sumbirdy

Yes, you ARE freaking me out a little. I'm just too nice to say so.


----------



## trivialmind

don't feed the trolls, notice me instead, hey there!


----------



## ApathyDivine

Screw off, Shotta


----------



## sumbirdy

I barely know you and you want me to send you Christmas presents. You asked for them. I told you I didn't have the money, AND YOU ASKED AGAIN!! Who does that? What is wrong with you?!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Thank you for ruining my life Rebecca. You just watch, I am gonna become more successful than you and roll right over you like your nothing, while you sulk in your selfish alcoholic misery


----------



## cantfindthewords

I'm really a man


----------



## StrangePeaches

damn


----------



## StrangePeaches

give me a chance, be different from everyone else who has passed in and out of my life. I know i seem incredibly unstable, but if i had you, that wouldn't be the case. Ive put you up on an imaginary pedestal in my mind and I want to keep you there if you let me.


----------



## cantfindthewords

s)


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

I'm really a woman...


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

s)


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

Oh, and I have 3 boobs.


----------



## cantfindthewords

I can dig that.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

I'm really a monkey


----------



## cantfindthewords

Monkeys are cute

I'm really a whale


----------



## Rainlullaby

It's getting harder and harder to keep loving you. I don't want you to realize what you had, after I'm gone...


----------



## aquilla

Dude, you have to grow up, it's about time already.
And oh,you're pathetic.


----------



## miminka

when will u learn


----------



## notthatsure

You are a horrible roommate, friend, and all around person, all you do is lie and manipulate people and if I didn't feel utterly sorry for you I would have kicked you out of this house 3 months ago, but if you make one more wrong, spiteful, or manipulative act towards me I will boot you out of my life forever and it's worth not being paid back the multiple thousands of dollars you owe me...that being said if you do find your way back on your feet I will take you to small claims court immediately.


----------



## halfly

I'm sorry, you made me speechless.... instead of just saying, "excuse me", all I could do was poke your arm with the corner of the papers that I knew weren't meant for you just to have some form of an interaction with you. Damn it - Oh, also can we take a photo together to remember all our times together for the last three months of *not* interacting with each other? "Thank you" "......" :teeth:cry


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It would be a lot better for everyone if you just kept your mouth shut for the rest of your life. Nobody wants to hear the endless flow of ignorant filth that flows out of your noise hole. Why don't you just go guzzle some more alcohol, since that is the only thing your good at.


----------



## meganmila

WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH YOU?! It looks like history repeating itself. I don't even know why I gave you a second chance and maybe this time you won't ignore me. But basically you are the same person. If you do respond to me back in the near future there better be a good damn reason for it..if there isn't **** you.


----------



## sumbirdy

Don't put me in the same category as you have put everyone else. Just because they are treating you bad didn't mean that I was going to as well. Yet you've grouped me with them even though I have done nothing to you. I don't need that, **** off, I'm done with you.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I wish we could become friends


----------



## Donness

Well we had a good run. But here's where we say goodbye. How we came to be together was as random as the paths we took in our lives before we met. As exciting as it is to think of us getting back together, its always sad to know we might not. For all my let downs I've had plenty of surprises too. I wasn't perfect, but that's okay. No one ever is.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Even though you might enjoy them, I really hate Fridays and Sundays because you're not there


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I live there and not you :twisted .. Now you are stealing my home too? :wife

:twak


----------



## 0589471

I wish I were more proactive and less anxious about sharing things with you. I know you really want me to participate, and I really do too, but when it comes to you, it's almost as if I'm even more anxious/cautious. This may sound cliche or whatever, but it's only because I care so much. Feelings are lame


----------



## sleepydrone

Thanks for caring enough to ask, but **** you for the way you did it.
I'm not as talkative about personal stuff as you all because I'm a anxious and depressed indiviual.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

Did our friendship mean anything to you or was it just me?


----------



## Raphael200

I am..............sorry,very sorry your royal highness,this simple peasant does not know what he did wrong,but he is still very sorry about it.


----------



## brewpacksox

It may seem immature and petty, but too bad. I don't like her because of how you have changed. But then I think, it's YOUR fault for allowing it.


----------



## sumbirdy

Wow, I like you. I'm hoping this turns into something and that you don't turn out like everyone else.


----------



## vstar401

Dita said:


> You're such a bore.


World peace.


----------



## Raphael200

Pls talk to me


----------



## DesertStar91

We're not friends and I am not sorry for arguing with you because you are a complete and total *****! I really wish you'd just go away forever. :/


----------



## notthatsure

Lizlis1991 said:


> We're not friends and I am not sorry for arguing with you because you are a complete and total *****! I really wish you'd just go away forever. :/


I am gonna steal this one for today.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I wanted to know more about your life, about that amazing adventure you just glanced over but I could tell you didn't think I was interested. I give across an immature, weak vibe, I know this. Bah! I may seem younger than I am, and less intelligent, but I'm really not. 
I'm shy! I was fascinated and I really wanted to ask more questions but that is beyond me right now. I just stood there looking dumb and bored. I feel terrible about myself and it makes me strange. You're the type of person I admire and hope one day to be like and you couldn't get away fast enough -_-


----------



## cafune

I hope it isn't as obvious to you as it is to me. I'm not even sure what's causing it, so I don't know if it's your fault, and it would be understandably ridiculous if it were. I sincerely hope it isn't because that would make my life difficult, and change my opinion of myself. What a mess, that would be to deal with. I hope you don't even notice/care, I think. Sorry if you couldn't follow that, you weren't meant to.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Here are some headphones. You'll also find that a laptop is portable. You can take it into the kitchen _with_ you rather than leaving your door open and playing music so loud I can hear it from the street.
When are you moving out?


----------



## simian4455

I want to suck your face.


----------



## Temujin

Do you think we can be more than just friends?


----------



## DesertStar91

I am sorry I can be a real ***** to you mom, but I am having a bad day. I am sorry I don't really help clean the house, I am not lying, I am too depressed to do it and it's my bipolar OCD **** as well that's not making me motivated. You're right about everything, and I am disrespectful and can't let go of the past. You're like my best friend, and I am truly, truly sorry. You're right, again, you're always right. I am a total jerk to you. 


Listen, man. We're supposed to be friends...so why do you ignore me every time I talk about myself? Why does it have to be all about you? I already know everything about your boyfriend and your ex boyfriend, so why do I need to hear it over and over and over again? Why can't I vent to you? Just saying...


----------



## DesertStar91

I don't agree with you! You are 100% wrong and I know it! I would never have the balls to tell you this, but I am soooo right about it all!!! When you find out one day that I am right, you will be so ashamed of yourself because inside, you know I am right!!!!


----------



## River In The Mountain

I really thought this was going to work out.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Jealous 

lollll!


----------



## TheDaffodil

Ooo I just....gah, I wanna...can we just...talk? JUST TALK TO ME I PROMISE I CAN BE ENGAGING TOO JUST WATCH *magically engages strangers* SEE!? I am worth your highly valuable time!


----------



## GunnyHighway

I hope you liked the gift. Or at least I hope you didn't light it on fire and shoot it :blank


----------



## gusstaf

I like you a lot, but I think you either don't find me attractive at all or have been getting the wrong signals from me. You've been on all these dates with other girls lately but never asked me out. And I'm too afraid to ask you for fear of rejection.


----------



## zerogrim

dad i wish you would understand sometimes school is hard for me and yeah i dont have any friends but i try really hard to talk to alot of people at school and some times its scary trying to make some friends but i dont know how to ask how to hang out or know when someone is finally your friend or whatever and you drive me crazy sometimes even though i do love you and all you make me ****ing pissed over dumbest **** you rage over. 

this is just a letter i could care less where i put periods and commas


----------



## vstar401

Laugh out loud. Haha


----------



## River In The Mountain

How do you NOT get how disgustingly insensitive you were?


----------



## millyxox

Te deseo lo peor!!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ

You're _EVIL_!!!


----------



## Raphael200

Thank u,love and hugs.


----------



## zerogrim

I'm sorry i wished i talked to you two more. You guys were the best. I wish I tryed harder to want to be friends i mean i just saw the gap growing bigger. you both gaining so much more friends as i was losing more as time went on. I'm better now but both of you are gone now and i got nobody i sure miss you two. I wish i was a better friend.


----------



## Goopus

I really miss talking to you late into the night and the next morning. You were and are the only person that truly understood me. I love you.


----------



## Haruhi

"can you put some vinegar on my chips also? =)" (fish and chips shop)


----------



## Raphael200

Why are U such an angel to me?

God has sent the right person to the wrong guy........


----------



## Strwbrry

I can't stop thinking about you ;-;


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

I'm sorry I ate your pizza. I thought you were going to throw it away.


----------



## sumbirdy

I'm sorry that you thought I liked you more than just a friend. But when you asked if I was interested in you what was I supposed to say? I wasn't going to lie to you. But I also didn't think you'd completely delete me out of your life after that. Why is it that we can't be friends? I didn't mean to hurt you...but you asked and I wasn't going to lie to spare your feelings. Leading you on would've just hurt you worse later on. I am sorry that I hurt you though. I truly am and wish it hadn't ended up that way.


----------



## kilgoretrout

- Told myself I would never, not right now, but ihopeihopeihopeihope. *fingers crossed*

- I can fry up better bacon. That was a waste of bacon.


----------



## DesertStar91

You SERIOUSLY suck as a French teacher. Why have you been teaching there for 29 years if you suck so much? I had NO fun in your class, and a lot of people agree with me. I probably will have a 68% when I get graded. Gee thanks, and this was supposed to my minor. I hope you're happy because I got an A in every single language class I've been to except yours.


----------



## Starstuff13

I'm not going to your ****ing Christmas party!


----------



## sorrwel

I want to tell you but I don't want to hurt you. Why is this tearing me up inside?


----------



## brewpacksox

I'm over it. Beyond hurt, but over it. So much for "I do too".


----------



## Raphael200

U drive me so crazy,but I love every second of it,pls dont stop.


----------



## kayprc

I love you so much it hurts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

kilgoretrout said:


> - Told myself I would never, not right now, but ihopeihopeihopeihope. *fingers crossed*
> 
> - I can fry up better bacon. That was a waste of bacon.


Now I am salivating for some bacon. Thanks!  :lol


----------



## Zeeshan

I like u n u like me were perfect

Can we please just start dating?


----------



## pineapplebun

I don't know what's going on. It's hot and it's cold.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

I don't blame you for leaving me. I'd leave me too if I could, you'd better believe.


----------



## Innominate

Sorry for being such an ***.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I want to hug you. Permanently.


----------



## B l o s s o m

to my parents: sorry when I disappoint you


----------



## Strwbrry

\ (>_<) /


Sigh. Ok.


----------



## DesertStar91

Look, I like you as a friend and all, but you need to stop asking me for money. You're thirty one years old. I mean, why do I have to give you money all of the time? Also, why do you talk about yourself so much? Why can't I talk about myself? Every time I try to talk about myself, you talk about yourself. Anyway, I really don't want to end this friendship, so please stop asking me for money, and please let me talk about myself sometimes. Thanks. Oh, and I also don't want to go to the damn Christmas party because I know all that you and your friends will do there is smoke pot and get smashed.


----------



## sorrwel

You don't even care about my feelings. Why should you? I'm nothing anyway.


----------



## Strwbrry

Whatever.


----------



## cmed

How am I seemingly the only one going absolutely bat**** over the fact that the same 8 Christmas songs have been playing on loop for the past 9 hours? I'm ready to swan dive down an elevator shaft.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Seriously, stop calling me so much!!! I know you mean well but it makes me feel like crap when you ask me to summarise my day and, yet again, I have nothing to say.


----------



## Dying note

I don't care how much you might need me. When I'm gone, I'm gone and you won't remember me for how quickly the transition happens. It will be like I never existed.


----------



## BadAtInteracting

"We should hang out sometime, get to know each other a little better"


----------



## DesertStar91

You are ****ing asswipe! Go to hell mother****er!!!


----------



## Strwbrry

Whatever part 2.


----------



## CoastalSprite

If you want to stop being my friend, just say so. I can already tell you hate my guts.


----------



## sumbirdy

You've been talking non stop to me, and then all of a sudden it's like pulling teeth to try to get a decent conversation from you. If you don't want to be my friend anymore then just say it.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone




----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

The only reason I don't shove this gun in my mouth is you.


----------



## thomasjune

play nice or you won't be able to play anymore


----------



## pineapplebun

Silly me. I think it's time for me to stop.


----------



## kilgoretrout

... this is why I hate you all.


----------



## NoHeart

I'm not afraid to say it I just haven't had the opportunity yet.


----------



## failed101

Dear somebody,
Sorry that I stole your book, but it was a REALLY good book .


----------



## toutenkarthon

i dont like how distant we've become


----------



## thomasjune

Dear walmart cashiers,
Please don't talk to me. just take my money,bag my groceries and STFU..


----------



## False Protagonist

"You seem nice, can I add you?"


----------



## kilgoretrout

I'm looking for some drugs.


----------



## sorrwel

I'm so glad I have you.


----------



## ChrissyQ

You don't care about other ppls feelings!


----------



## Schemilix

Well excuuuuuuuuuse me princess!


----------



## ShyGuyInWi

I'm too afraid to ask any girl out because that would require me to have to go up to her and have words to say. It's the hardest thing for me to keep a conversation going since i am shy and you need good conversation to be able to keep a girlfriend.


----------



## miminka

it's only a matter of time before you ****ing cheat on me. i can't trust you not to anyways i don't know why you love me and i don't even know why i love you either. you said i was a screw up and even though you were joking i know you meant it because i know that's all i am.


----------



## Queen of Spades

*****..I know I'm fat. I never asked you to tell me that. Keep your dimwitted opinions to yourself.


----------



## sorrwel

Get your a** over here already. I'm tired of this bullsh*t.


----------



## cosmicslop

when you gon holla at me, boo

Well, I really wouldn't say that but pretty much that.


----------



## nekha123

I love you, too. But will you not make fun of me if I don't know biking and can't take you for rides?


----------



## Goopus

If you cared, it would change everything. I wish you cared.


----------



## furever grateful

sanspants08 said:


> To all of my friends with babies: No offense, but I don't like being around them too much. I REALLY don't want to hold yours.


Agreed....sorry guys. They look a little sticky.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

You're stupid, stop scaring me.
Do anything wrong ever again and I will get revenge. :bat


----------



## RiversEdge

I am started to feel numb about Christmas.
I was feeling good about it this year, but it's such a big stress. 
The closer I get to it, I just wish it was over.

And February, which is a special month for me, is coming WAY to fast.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I know what you're doing. 
Go to bed, idiot.


----------



## MNM

I love you. I really do. I deeply care about you and your family and hate that I am basically nothing to you, but a temporary cure for boredem. I hope you see what a great person I am someday and things change, because I hate that I feel this way and I hate how it makes me feel so alone


----------



## Donness

I like you, you're down to earth and really cute. Would it be bad if I made an excuse and told a little white lie in order to see you again?


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I saw that. No, just no.


----------



## sumbirdy

I'm sorry I don't talk much. Apparently holding a decent conversation like a normal human being is too difficult for me.  I didn't think it really bothered you. But I found out it does. I'm sorry. I guess that just goes along with everything else I hate about myself. All the reasons why I'm just not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough for you. If I started to distance myself would you try to stop me? Would you pull me closer? Or would you just let it happen? I'm sorry.


----------



## spammer1234141

You can not prove that the universe was created. The real reason behind the existence of the universe is beyond our scope of understanding. Why do you allow your senseless beliefs to impair everyone around you?


----------



## creasy

Talk to me.


----------



## christacat

thanks alot dickhead. and this is why i bottle things up! i open up and you rudely log out without saying anything, never want to talk to you again


----------



## Kakadu

I love you. I know you don't want to hear it, I know it's inconvenient to you. I know that you just want to pretend everything I feel is make-believe, to quieten your conscience and heart, forget what you're too afraid to take hold of, and continue in your lonely existence, pretending it's the way it must be, holding on to the illusion that it's for my own good...that you're doing me a great service when, in reality, your service is a disservice. It's easier for you, but no thought is given to the pain caused me every single day I continue to breathe without you, every thought consumed and dashed by your complacence. You, afraid of rejection, the rejecter. I wish I could say all this to you, but I know it would fall on deaf ears, ignored and explained away. All I want, need, is for you to hold me again in your heart. "Get it while you can."


----------



## Kanova

I hate you and I wish I could strangle you with my two bare hands, for ruining my life, you stupid son of a ***** ******* ****s. Also, I will second the second post.


----------



## tbyrfan

Honestly? If you weren't so rude to everybody in the lab this entire semester, we'd actually be willing to help you tomorrow. Just because you're stressing about grad school doesn't mean you can take it out on everyone else.


----------



## Goopus

If you keep pushing me, you'll find out how I really feel about you.


----------



## Revenwyn

I love you and I want the fictional romance we're writing to become real some day, in its proper time. Don't ask me how, but I know we're not over yet. I have always known there was more.


----------



## noyadefleur

I wish you understood how much you hurt me, it's like no one ever has. But you'll never get it, and all I can say is have a nice life.


----------



## kilgoretrout

It's not herpes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

kilgoretrout said:


> It's not herpes.


Yeah, but is it _crabs_??


----------



## avoidobot3000

I can't wait to meet you. I like you because you make me feel better and not because of your having a vagina. I'm not worried about your appearance. I'm so awkward, no wonder I'm afraid.


----------



## CoastalSprite

If you asked me to have sex with you, I probably wouldn't say no. But you don't find me attractive (don't blame you there) and if word got out it would be a one-way road to hell for me, so I'm glad that you don't like me that way :eyes


----------



## Sniper Wolf

I hope you ****ing die *****!!!!!


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm not saying bye to you. We're going to see each other again.


----------



## False Protagonist

You people are f***ing animals.


----------



## thomasjune

Hope you have a nice christmas with your new "friend" or whatever.


----------



## DesertStar91

**** YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Kascheritt

Please just stop it, let me deal with it myself for crying out loud !!!! I'm sick of your **** !


----------



## Brasilia

I am on SAS all the time.


----------



## minimized

Actually, considering I'm an organ donor, suicide wouldn't be so selfish.


----------



## ames44

Do you really need to take 50 freaking pictures of yourself staring into a camera, pouting your lips, and post them on facebook. What is the purpose of that.. for everyone to tell you that your gorgeous.

(To many of my female facebook "friends")


----------



## ames44

Why do you need to take 50 pictures of yourself, make-up all done, pouting your lips for the camera, and post them all on facebook... do you really need the reassurance of people telling you "your so gorgeous"??

(Many of my facebook "friends")


----------



## millenniumman75

River In The Mountain said:


> How do you NOT get how disgustingly insensitive you were?


:afr



millyxox said:


> Te deseo lo peor!!!!


:afr :afr !!!

?Por qué? No he hecho nada! :hide :lol

OMG! PANIC ATTACK! This WHOLE PAGE has evil wishes on it.

Totally BLOCKED in the name of Jesus!

Y'all havin' a good time out there? !Dale disfruta!
Yeah-ee-yeah-ee-yeah
Que no pare la fiesta -DON'T STOP THE PAAAAARRR-TEEEH!


----------



## Raphael200

Thank you for being diferent.


----------



## Revenwyn

You wrote "I love you" in your letter... then scribbled it out. I could see the words even though you tried hard to delete it. I know why you crossed it out. It's not that you do not love me. I know you do. You were afraid to say it to a married woman. 

Yes, technically I am married. But I am caregiver and mother figure more than a wife. I have needs, emotional and sexual, none of which are ever fulfilled. I am lonely, I am heartbroken, and I need love. 

I want out and cannot get out. Yet I don't want out because he would kill himself. But I am drowning in neglect.

So, let us love each other, because nobody else ever will.


----------



## noyadefleur

Why do you have to be such a selfish person? I hardly asked you for *anything* my whole life, and now that I don't even rely on you for my basic needs, you won't help me out, even though you know I have bills to pay. I'm sorry that $20 is too much for you to pay so that you can see your daughter for Christmas.. do you understand how this makes me feel? Honestly, only slightly worse than when I had to be in the middle of you and mom arguing over who would pay this $20. Not to mention that you buy everything for my younger brother. Anything he wants, he gets. If he wants to play basketball in a city two hours away, you're going to pay that $300 dollars and make damn sure you drive him there every week. This was never about money, it's about the fact that you have no time for anything that doesn't interest you, and apparently I am one of those things that you have no interest in.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

I miss talking to you and these past 13 months have been torture. It hurts seeing you hug and talk to others while I'm right there. I'm sorry I'm everything you didn't want in a daughter. You've confused me, though. I grew up to you saying it's ok to be different and not to worry what others will think. Never did I think that you'd be that one person to criticize me so harshly.


----------



## tomflup

"You are an idiot!"


----------



## Revenwyn

In the darkened cell of your mind, I float by. 
Close your eyes to the world around you
You will see me there. 

Let your gaze rest on me
I am solid, I am real, I am here
I am a strong woman with a touch of softness
I wish I could come near

Let your ears hear me
My voice, low and musical
Whispering your name,
Telling you of my love

Sniff the air
I smell of winter
Of snow and hot chocolate
With just a dash of peppermint

Let your hands wander to me
Feel my solid shoulders
The soft curve of my neck
Pull me into your embrace

Let me feel you
Let me hear you
Tell me you love me
Let me smell you
Let me kiss you


I am yours.


----------



## Und3rground

Not such a know-it-all now are you?


----------



## DesertStar91

You made it clear that you didn't want to be my friends...so why did you go to coffee with me?If you did it to torture me, good job!!! Well, **** you! **** you! **** you!! **** you jealous *****! You too *****! **** both of you with something hard and sandpapery!!! **** YOU! I am not your ****ing friend, nor have I ever been or ever will be! It's been almost 22 years and I haven't found one decent friend in a place where I live!! What the **** is going on? **** my life and **** everyone in this town for being so ****ty. I am moving out of this ****hole!! Everyone here is screwed up!! **** this ****ed up crap hole of town! I hope you all go to hell!!! All the friends I've ever made are *****es, *****s, and *******s and I hope they **** themselves hard!


----------



## thebadshepard

i love you


----------



## sumbirdy

I love you. One day I hope to get the chance to actually say that to you.


----------



## yna

*edit 

Person 2: Omg. Come back! :afr


----------



## halfly

"I don't understand, maybe you can clarify for me. Why did you give it to me so readily, if you were only going to ignore me? What the hell? Is it funny to get someone's hopes up? I suppose I did come off a little too strange toward the end, but it's only because I've never, never done something like that before - I couldn't think properly and I apologize for that. Even so, couldn't you continue with the charade? Now I don't know if I can ever get the courage to do something like that again. Thank you oh so very much. I wish you never bothered with me in the first place."


----------



## sumbirdy

You are so wonderful. Please don't tell me that this is a charade and you're not really like that. I'm hoping that this is really the real you.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I'll try to do better next year because I feel bad that you have literally NOTHING good to say about me to your stupid friends. <3


----------



## falling down

Yabba dabba doo


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

I love you General The Panda und please take me back yah


----------



## sorrwel

Maybe if I actually thought you were on my side, this would all be more bearable. But no one's on my side. How could they be?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I'm an awkward person and I don't dislike you. Just talk to me like normal and everything will be okay.


----------



## The Crow

I can't be excited about winter break because it means that I won't be able to see you for another two weeks. I love watching you smile as you talk to your friends. It's hard to believe things ended up this way. I wish I could be closer to you.


----------



## Hadron92

I don't miss you at all so stop acting like you are all that. And you can shove what you told me a few months ago down your skinny throat!


----------



## cosmicslop

It warms my heart knowing you were walking to the teacher's lounge with my cookies. Everything you do is so cute.


----------



## straightarrows

I feel the I"m the only Good person in this world!!....

SAS members= half of u r #$$%#,I feel sick reading all this :no

,, u people hide a lot of bad/negative feelings in their hearts!:no (I"ve some my self,,but it's nothing comparing to others!)


----------



## sunking

anonymous - I miss you
to my father - sorry we couldn't make it work but in my heart of hearts I really din't care to make it work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i want james mcavoy.. i mean, i know he's a small man, but he looked larger than life in the movie, "Wanted"..

bring him to me...

now...


----------



## Boring Loser

I can't know what i did wrong to you if you never tell me!


----------



## Boring Loser

I wish i could stop liking you and forget about you and leave you alone, cause i feel like that's probably what you would want. But i can't do that. I'm sorry.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Stop looking back to see if I'm laughing at your stupid antics and then think I'm a big party pooper because I'm not laughing. Unlike everyone else, I don't always find you delightfully funny so go **** yourself.


----------



## DesertStar91

We're not friends, so stop ****ing texting and calling me!!


----------



## Arisa1536

stop pressuring me, go away i want to be left alone
its my choice i am not 12
being pregnant is the worst thing in the world and i regret my body


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

When I lost her and our son. When I lost my job. When I lost my apartment. When I lost my Grandfather. All in six months I lost all that and myself. Where the **** were you? You left me to die and I wish I had to be honest. Now when I see you you're checking my eyes to see if I'm still doing pills. I am! Every ****ing chance I get! So don't get down on me, you won't save me.


----------



## falling down

Not sure if that was directed at me or someone else.


----------



## shelbster18

Answer me damnit! >_< I got you a Christmas gift and I really want to give it to you.


----------



## fallen18

You need to tuck in your f**king ovaries and move on with your life. He's a [email protected] and you just keep going back to the flame that turns into a forests fire. :roll


----------



## RiversEdge

The only good thing about having the flu is losing 10 pounds in one day


----------



## kilgoretrout

I blame you.


----------



## falling down

I have no idea how to introduce myself to you or what to say, you probably don't care anyways....no one ever does....


----------



## CinerealChameleon

**** you for treating me like a goddess one day, then immediately the next dropping me like trash. **** you for believing your psychotic ex girlfriend who cheated on you twice, and god I hate myself for having ever been either of your friends and trying to help you both. **** you for not being there when I had a seizure that sent me down the stairs and nearly killed me. **** you for not being there when my mother was diagnosed with bone cancer. **** you for treating me like **** when all of it drove me a little insane, after all I did for you during your own insanity. **** you for letting her continue to stalk, harrass, and attempt to continue to put me through hell when I'm trying so very hard to not have any contact or connection with either of you. **** you for believing her lies and letting her succeed in breaking us up, after everything you promised and swore and vowed-- **** you for promising to always be there, and then vanishing into thin air. **** you for wanting so badly to be there for her, when she's done nothing but cause misery, and abandoning me to this mess. Seriously, **** you. You're selfish. You're the ******* she always warned me you were. When you whined and asked why everyone hates you, cheats on you, and leaves you-- I never thought I'd actually discover an answer. It's because you ****ing deserve it.

**** you.


----------



## coeur_brise

You have a big heart, I have a cold one. I'm sure you're aware, and you should stay that way. be wary.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

hurry up


----------



## Lissyu

You're getting way too carried away with this socializing thing.


----------



## scarecrow

Stop ****ing staring at me!


----------



## Raphael200

can I get two more?


----------



## Innominate

I wish none of this had ever happened.


----------



## Hawx79

Everyone keeps hurting me and no one respects me. I am afraid.


----------



## gusstaf

You're just one more in a long line of people who have led me on.


----------



## Durzo

I don't think I have anything of worth to say to you anymore... but it doesn't make me miss you any less.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

I need the holidays like a fish needs a bicycle.


----------



## cybernaut

One day your fûcking big äss mouth ia going to get you in trouble..especially when you decide to mess with the wrong person.


----------



## Goopus

I wish you would stop acting like you cared and actually sit down with me and talk.


----------



## StarryNight

All I'm asking for is one little gesture to show me that you care about me at all.

And...

Get the f#ck out of my life. You're so ridiculously passive aggressive and it's driving me crazy. Oh, and by the way, I'm totally aware of how many times you've tried to screw things up for me - I'm just too much of a sucker to let you know what I think of you. But here it is: we aren't friends anymore in my mind. Leave me the hell alone and go bother someone else with your lies and guilt trips.


----------



## jrocket

I can not stand any of you. You all are so fake and lazy. The reason why I do not talk to you is because I do not like any of you, and if you died tomorrow I would not care. I would not shed a tear because you are so annoying. So do me a favor and mind your own business .


----------



## RiversEdge

I don't know, I was wondering if you ever thought about me. 
Not because I miss you in a relationship way. But just wondering.


----------



## Und3rground

Stop playing the victim


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I mean, props for missing the point. lol.


----------



## Velorrei

I know I've made you really uncomfortable. A lot of the things I did and said were questionable. But I've improved, and I'm continually improving as a person. I wish I could prove this to you.

You probably don't remember or care, but I do. Everyone always thinks they'll get me because of similar histories, but they never do. You and I had a lot of little things in common that helped us understand each other a better than other people. I valued our friendship because of this, and I really wish we could get to a point where we're friends again.


----------



## probably offline

I miss you.


----------



## Cletis

You really are kinda cute with your hair all up in a bun like that. Do you always wear it like that? I wouldn't mind getting to know ya but my SA is a *****. You'll probably think I'm a psycho. :no


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

I know we havn't spoken in almost a year and I'm not allowed to say merry christmas or happy birthday (dec. 29th) ever again. I feel it though. For you, I do wish the best and a part of me misses you and I'll always love you.


----------



## False Protagonist

I've been thinking about catching the bus. There's nothing for me to be here and I just want to get away. I've thought about this for a long time, more than a few years. I've known since I was 13-14 years old that I wanted to do this.

Honestly, I'm a little afraid. I don't want to fail. I'm afraid of what would happen if I fail. I actually tried two years ago. I guess my ticket was invalid. Hopefully if I try again, I'll succeed.


----------



## anxious dreamer

I miss you. I don't know when I'll be able to get over you. :\


----------



## Donness

Even though I don't love you anymore, I still care for you. I see you making mistakes that will not end well for you emotionally. You really need to be single for a while and figure out your life instead of letting people into yours. You were never one to rush into anything, but that's all you've been doing lately and it hurts me to see you do that. But I know no matter what I say to you regarding this you will always think I have some ulterior motive and blow me off.


----------



## psychofanatic

Please take a shower.


----------



## ShyFX

Stop looking at me like that.


----------



## noyadefleur

Listen, you seem like a sweet kid, but you've got things all wrong here. Clearly you have some sort of crush, but you've never met me. I am by no means perfect, and you need to stop saying that. If you really knew me, you'd know that I am a huge disappointment. I almost feel bad that I'm getting a laugh out of this, because I think you were being totally serious when you said you loved me. :um


----------



## Wurli

psychofanatic said:


> Please take a shower.


:lol

Back on topic: I really really really miss you. I'm sorry for disappearing on you, but I've been too scared to say anything. To make a long story short, I have mental problems. I should probably be seeking outside help.


----------



## Goopus

I love everything about you, the good and the bad.


----------



## godhelpme2

I always ponder while im in bed at night of what would have happened if we would have met.


----------



## 0589471

I hate feeling like I have to share you with the world, feeling like I have to compete with the world, and keeping what we have to myself. I like you so much, it scares me, and my insecurities tell me I'm not good enough. Sometimes I wonder if this is even real. It could be so easy for me to lose you....


----------



## Things Unsaid

You're cute. Kind of frustrating sometimes, but cute.


----------



## lzzy

**** off


----------



## nullptr

To anonymous girl: I've had a crush on you forever, ***** dammit sa.

To 'murica: We are a nightmare of a society, going to be last in almost everything, all the previous great empires have fallen and now it's Americas turn, it's time to stop trying to keep up Americas standing in the world. I'm american and proud of it, but it's time we try to help ourselves instead of policing the world.


----------



## aquilla

I don't even know why I'm trying sooo hard to make you happy. It's kind of a new thing to me - I mean, I wasted half of the day searching for the damn book just because you said you want it, and now I'm not even sure you'll show some kind of thankfulness.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

I don't take comfort in the fact that it could be worse.


----------



## tehuti88

OMG. You actually posted something positive that wasn't an argument. I was actually thinking about coming in here the other day to complain about how that's all you ever seem to do is argue, and to wonder why you keep coming back when even you yourself have said that the place is going downhill. I think this is the first positive/non-argumentative thing I've ever seen you post.

A. Ma. Zing.

Not that the rest of my opinion of you has changed. It hasn't. I figure this must be an anomaly, is all.

ETA: And to more than one person--for cripes' sake, if you can't be bothered to read the entire post, DON'T FRIGGING REPLY TO IT TO SAY YOU DIDN'T READ IT. Can you imagine what a slap in the face that is for somebody seeking advice, to see they've gotten a reply, to come back to read it, only to see, "Uhhhhhh, this was too long for me, sorry!"? If you can't read and can't think of anything to say other than that you couldn't read, THEN DON'T COMMENT, DAMMIT! :mum

This didn't happen to me personally, but it's one reason I'm afraid to start my own threads, that I would post a heartfelt plea for advice only to have some schmuck tell me they couldn't be bothered to read, but for whatever asinine reason they felt compelled to let me know. Show some common sense already. Don't reply if you have nothing to say.


----------



## BarryLyndon

I know that you took it. The next morning when I couldn't find it I was truly hoping it wasn't you. But as I look back I knew you was just using me. But deep down I knew you were in a bad spot. I told you I would always be there. I wanted to help you out. But damn your sincerity seemed so real; the stuff you would tell me. Your fake hugs. I remember when you was singing I wanna be a billionaire, you stopped and said, "Even if I had it, I wouldn't be happy." If you only knew.

At first I thought I would just charge it to the game. Live and learn. But you know what? I'm gonna give you that money. But at the same time I'm buying something from you. A piece of mind. A piece of _your _mind. So that in the future when you look back, you'll see what you did. You'll see that there was nobody more down for you. Someone who just did without asking anything much in return. You're a beautiful girl. Smart. Conniving. But I truly do believe that people change. And when you do, thats when you will see.

And with that this is where it ends. I gotta say bye. Perhaps I should've did it along time ago. But I never thought you would stoop this low. I really do hope you find happiness; with or without money.


----------



## Donness

We talked for over 6 hours, I wanted to talk for longer but I know I couldn't have stayed awake. I had a great time with you last night, I really want to spend more time with you and get to know you better. I've never met someone before that I felt so comfortable around and just be myself from the start. I feel like I can tell you anything and you won't judge me, I want you to know I will the same for you. I think we can have some awesome times together. 

I woke up this morning and wanted you beside me so I could roll over and gently kiss you on the cheek.

I'm going to fall hard for you.


----------



## ImSorry

I wish I had the courage to message you and tell you I think you are pretty cool and would like to talk and not feel like I sound like a creep. :blush


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

great, they are just now finding out the apocalypse was supposed to have happened 7 months ago.

the mayans didn't include "Leap years" in their numerology calendar.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I love you but I guess we'll never be together. It was fun while it lasted. I hope you find a nice girl who deserves you. Thank you so much for making me feel special.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

im sorry


----------



## falling down

somebody....help me....please...:cry


----------



## Revenwyn

I know what you meant, and I know why you suddenly changed the topic. You couldn't let me know that all those years you wanted to make love to me. And I can't let you know that I wanted you to.


----------



## kilgoretrout

No, you don't 'get' it.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I could help so many of you so much more, give you the attention you probably deserve. But I'm such a chicken and have so little to offer.


----------



## thomasjune

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could help so many of you so much more, give you the attention you probably deserve. But I'm such a chicken and have so little to offer.


I think your post do help a lot of people here. Reading what you and some other members here post helps me cope with my social anxiety disorder.
So thank you and some others here..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could help so many of you so much more, give you the attention you probably deserve. But I'm such a chicken and have so little to offer.


 :squeezeWe can't fix other peoples problems for them. Although we have an urgent compulsion to try. Fixing ones own problems is hard enough.


----------



## starburst93

I'm afraid that if we meet i'll disappoint you.


----------



## Raphael200

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could help so many of you so much more, give you the attention you probably deserve. But I'm such a chicken and have so little to offer.


I apreciarte ur honesty


----------



## lzzy

you're too good for me


----------



## Archaeron

Just shut the **** up for a minute...

I could say this to sooo many people.


----------



## pineapplebun

To be honest, I have not been completely honest because I'm scared.


----------



## Innominate

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I could help so many of you so much more, give you the attention you probably deserve. But I'm such a chicken and have so little to offer.





Invisiblehandicap said:


> :squeezeWe can't fix other peoples problems for them. Although we have an urgent compulsion to try. Fixing ones own problems is hard enough.





thomasjune said:


> I think your post do help a lot of people here. Reading what you and some other members here post helps me cope with my social anxiety disorder.
> So thank you and some others here..


@tehuti88

Just echoing what Invisiblehandicap and thomasjune have said. I think you're great and easily one of the most positive influences in this community, but sadly, you seem to undermine your own contributions here. I'm sure plenty of other people recognize and appreciate your insights but never say anything.


----------



## vanishingpt

I wish I knew how to tell you because I honestly don't know how to go about it. I never thought this would happen to me, I never even really expected anything to come out of it, but here we are now.

Now I'm just scared. I'm wondering what you're thinking, how you feel, how you would react. How do I say it without things getting awkward? Would things get awkward? And if we were to feel the same way about each other, how would we go about it? I think there's a few things working against us.


----------



## jkeith

I am a man quit treating me like a child, just because you don't understand me doesn't mean you're better than me.


----------



## starsea124

I wish you would stop using me as your punching bag because I am not as great at everything as you are, when I do better than you don't go " this sucks I can't believe YOUR doing better than me".


----------



## starsea124

I want you to see how broken I feel ( to everyone that thinks they know me)


----------



## lzzy

I really _really_ really like you


----------



## sumbirdy

I'm afraid that I'm going to get too attached and smother you. I tend to do that without meaning to.


----------



## Donness

You are an absolutely beautiful girl inside and out. I don't know how you can ever disappoint me. I'm more worried about me not meeting your expectations. I think of you all the time. I wish you were here with me right now.


----------



## falling down

I balled your melons.


----------



## sumbirdy

Sorry, I thought you were just being an ***. Didn't realize you were sick. I mean, I knew you were sick but not that bad. Hope you feel better soon. Hope I didn't make too much of a fool of myself.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I know I'm stubborn. I know my entire life I've avoided hugs and kisses and "talking about my feelings" like the plague. I don't like crying in front of you. In front of anyone. I shrug it off or take it for granted when you tell me you love me. I try to act tough and apathetic.

But goddammit, I need a freakin hug right now.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I want to stay home tonight. I've over-socialized in the past week and just need a break. And I hate New Years anyway.


----------



## coeur_brise

Je suis envieuse. Tu es vraiment belle. :/


----------



## ACCV93

Has anyone told you that you're really cute?


----------



## Donness

You make me happy. You put a smile on my face when I'm feeling down. You're beautiful to me. :heart


----------



## sumbirdy

I like kids, but I don't want to see your baby covered in mashed food and drool. That's not adorable, it's just gross.


----------



## RiversEdge

I feel like I've been such a drag lately. Sick for almost 2 whole weeks. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Durzo

I don't enjoy talking with you anymore. Its ruined. Good job.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I need help, I'm screaming and screaming and screaming to you but it only comes out as squeaks and whimpers and I HATE that you feel like I push you away. That's the last thing I want. 

~~~

I miss you...

~~~

I kinda wanna meet you.


----------



## cosmicslop

Relocate to California with your brother, specifically in my room.


----------



## millenniumman75

2013 is my breakout year. Period.


----------



## rawrguy

There's two other employees at my work which I would love to say how much they are jerks to their face. Unfortunately I can't with the risk of losing my job.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Happy new year to you and your family.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Poor girl... Iam sorry for you... I hope you just want to revenge him... Otherwise your heart is in little pieces.. Poor girl.. Poor girl...


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

You're a better friend then I deserve.


----------



## tehuti88

You took the time to make that comment to me, which I really didn't understand, and you've been online and posted since but didn't reply to my request for clarification on what you meant. Why did you make that comment?? Were you insulting me or what?? :|


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why can't you see how much of a hypocrite you are? i mean, really? you can basically slam the staff with your bullsh*&*t, but someone gives you a taste of your own medicine, then all of a sudden, you're the victim.

"Oh, every one feel sorry for me! i've been "blind-sided".. yet you would screw over a co-worker without a second thought and LAUGH ABOUT IT??

and you call yourself a catholic?

such a fu**&*king loser....


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

thank gawd i know how to stand up for myself..

The last girl you did this to, just left and went to work somewhere else.

i'm not letting you f&*&ck me over and have me leave town. Thank goodness, i'm specialized enough where i'm needed in another dept.. I hope the next chick they hire for you to dump on? is just as strong if not stronger. 

you can only screw so many people over in this town..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what scares me about forums..

there are some people on here 24/7.. all that matters is the forum. I just got flamed off of one, about 2 days ago? but i decided that i wouldn't want to go back there if it's not a safe place to vent.

but for some folks, the internet is their life.. to the point they asked to be banned??

wow!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

especially here?

the people are so self-absorbed, many of them don't even take the time to read comments before posting.

why even bother starting a thread, when all most of them will do - is read the title, not the content - and post their opinions and assumptions.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

that one thread where the 32 year old was posing as a 19 y/o was scary..

why in the world would you do that? using someone else pic - then say, "this is me - for real"..

if you're 32? you should know better. and what's worse, the posters who didn't read the fact that she was busted.* that the pic was a fake*.. but they kept posting saying how great she looked - and she responded? "Thanks, not bad for 32?"

oh my f&*&*king gawd..


----------



## Sir Ike of Mars

I want to tell her:
"I like you, as a matter of fact, I want to go out with you."
I want to tell people:
"No, I'm not super smart. Stop telling me that, it makes me feel bad."


----------



## Elad

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> that one thread where the 32 year old was posing as a 19 y/o was scary..
> 
> why in the world would you do that? using someone else pic - then say, "this is me - for real"..
> 
> if you're 32? you should know better. and what's worse, the posters who didn't read the fact that she was busted.* that the pic was a fake*.. but they kept posting saying how great she looked - and she responded? "Thanks, not bad for 32?"
> 
> oh my f&*&*king gawd..


what thread are you talking about?


----------



## Queen of Spades

I miss you already


----------



## tehuti88

This is the SECOND time I have seen you completely and utterly misuse a psychological/psychiatric term to mean something it does not, while giving advice to another user. I even pointed it out the last time you did it, yet you just did it again. This is a term I learned about in *high school abnormal psychology*...a very basic term that even many amateurs on this forum understand does *not* mean what you've *twice* claimed it means (that I know of!).

I really doubt you're involved in the psychiatric field as you claim. If you were, I doubt you'd keep getting something so basic so wrong, thus actually *perpetuating a negative stereotype of people with social anxiety*. :|

Are you aware what damage you could be doing here...? Whether you're what you claim you are or not, you could at least get this one basic fact right. I've corrected you twice now...what's keeping you from figuring it out?

If you really care about anybody here, please at least get your facts straight.


----------



## Brasilia

I could not have a lower opinion of you than I do right now.

Edit:


----------



## shelbster18

Elad said:


> what thread are you talking about?


The Post a Pic of Yourself thread I think. :um


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Elad said:


> what thread are you talking about?


this one..

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/coming-clean-226654/


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

shelbster18 said:


> The Post a Pic of Yourself thread I think. :um


you're too funny! :lol

but thanks for helping out, i posted the thread for Elad.


----------



## shiori

I'm sorry about the way I acted last night. I can't believe how embarrassing it must have been to watch that.


----------



## shelbster18

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> you're too funny! :lol
> 
> but thanks for helping out, i posted the thread for Elad.


I was being serious.  I don't keep up with all the threads. But I looked at some of that thread just now. :no


----------



## sumbirdy

Why are you acting so distant? Ugh, I hate that I'm so clingy. I'm not sure how close you want me to be.


----------



## tehuti88

Guy #1: No wonder you don't have a woman. I'm a little old fashioned and even I want to slap you across the face. :roll Actually this comment could probably be applied to lots of guys, but at the moment one particular guy triggered it.

Guy #2: Reread your post, saw that I'd misread part of it the first time...and now I'm even MORE convinced you're not what you say you are. I'm too chicken to read your followup. (OMG, you actually REPLIED!...though presumably to the other person who referenced my correction, not to me. Whatever. I lost a lot of respect for you a long time ago. Yes...I respected and actually reached out to you a lot when you first showed up here. You never noticed. Whatever.)

Guy #3: I notice your posts a lot. I've even replied to/quoted quite a few, and offered encouragement to you in one of your own threads, though as far as I can tell you've never seemed to notice; at least, you've never replied, that I can remember. And judging by your avatar, even though you've claimed personal experience proves otherwise, I think you're actually pretty cute. But I'm never going to tell you this, and the only reason I feel safe posting this is because I'm fairly certain you barely notice I'm even here, and even if you did read this I doubt it'd occur to you that I'm talking about you.

But you ARE noticed, despite what you might think. Even though the fact that I'm the one who's noticing you seems not to count for much. It seems many of the people I try hardest to get to notice me...never do.

You said you hoped you're making a difference...well, IMO you are. For what little that's worth.


----------



## Still Waters

You are NOT the all knowing expert Guru of the SAS forum -PLEASE get over yourself and get off that self-constructed pedestal you've placed yourself upon. Every time I read your bloated crap,I just feel disgusted!


----------



## regimes

i miss talking to you so much. it's weird, having a present tense you instead of a constantly past tense one. i think i screwed up again and all i can do is watch and wait while you drift away. 

yes, i could be the slightest bit melodramatic.


----------



## sumbirdy

I need constant reassurance that you still like me. This is why I have no true friends....


----------



## sumbirdy

I've never met someone who's put out so many mixed signals. It's so frustrating.


----------



## heyJude

I'm flattered that you asked me out, but I just want to be friends.


----------



## pastels

your breath smells like a*s


----------



## shelbster18

I can't stop looking at your picture you linked me. :um


----------



## Matt in the Hat

I love you, I wish I didn't but I can't help it! I wish you were with me instead of him!


----------



## tehuti88

I'm not sure if you're waiting for me to e-mail you again. :/


----------



## Queen of Spades

I really hope you won't stop talking to me. You make me feel so good about myself


----------



## shelbster18

Ugh, I want you. =[ I wish you never said anything about meeting me now because I've been thinking about it ever since you said that but I know it's not going to happen. I've already had someone say he was going to meet me. He promised me twice and it never happened. So, I know it won't happen with you. But you're too nice. That's what makes me really want you.


----------



## Donness

I'm sorry


----------



## shelbster18

It kind of hurts that you said you lied about what you were doing earlier today and that you were talking to other girls. I have no problem at all with you talking to other girls. That's completely fine. It's just the fact that you lied to me saying you were going to take a nap instead.  I have fun talking to you. Even if we never meet, I'll always remember you. You're way too nice.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty

I want to be there for you. But I am afraid.


----------



## sumbirdy

WTF???!!!!


----------



## Monotony

I cant stop thinking about you and wanting to ask you out... why do you have to be so cute and awesome :sigh

:time


----------



## shiori

It seems like a simple issue but I don't know how to explain this to you... It's NOT okay for me to invite you over to my house at any time of day, whenever I want to. I know you come from a really different kind of family, where your friends are allowed to come over pretty much as often as they want, stay as long as they want, drop in whenever for dinner, etc. Heck, your sister's boyfriend practically LIVES at your house and they seem to be fine with it. But my family is very different, they value their privacy A LOT and they wouldn't appreciate it if I were bring people over at say, 10 in the morning, or without giving at least a couple hours' notice. But I don't know how to explain this without making them sound like they really don't like you or you're not welcome over here ever, neither of which is the case, they are simply very private people and I need to adhere to certain rules when it comes to bringing people over.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're so beautiful :love2


----------



## lzzy

Thanks for ignoring your best friend!


----------



## MCHB

*Ahem*

IS IT ABSOLUTELY NECESARY TO MAINTAIN A GARAGE FULL OF CRAP THAT YOU NEVER USE THAT JUST SITS THERE?!! WHY CAN'T YOU JUST LET ME LOAD IT ALL UP AND DUMP IT ALL AT THE DUMP?! BETTER YET, JUST LET ME TAKE IT INTO THE CENTER OF THE STREET AND SET IT ON FIRE! SERIOUSLY, IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE THE SPACE SO I COULD MAYBE, OH YOU KNOW, USE THE GARAGE. BUT NOPE, I CAN'T EVEN USE THAT, LET ALONE THE THIRD BEDROOM TO SET UP AS AN OFFICE OR WHATNOT, AS DISCUSSED. MY THOUGHTS OBVIOUSLY DON'T MATTER! TIRED OF THIS *EXPLICIT DELETED* :mum

I feel better.


----------



## Queen of Spades

You're crazier than I am :teeth


----------



## sumbirdy

I don't want to try anymore.


----------



## failed101

I hope yo come back soon from your studying!. I really enjoyed our chats !


----------



## falling down

You're very luck you told me that on this site and not anywhere else little one. Very lucky.


----------



## Raphael200

My heart told me a he wants U back.But he is so jealous about your new mysterious friend........

I guess I have a silly little heart.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're amazing. By god, you are so amazing and I wish so much that you could see that. You do not deserve the horrible things you get. Please, don't be like me and make the mistakes I've made. You have a chance. And that ***** didn't deserve you. Please don't listen to her. Listen to me; you are amazing.


----------



## Still Waters

I am THRILLED I do not know you in real life!  That conveyor belt of bloated,long winded verbiage that endlessly flows from your mouth would make me become violent. I feel so very sorry for your poor parents -you might want to keep watch for poisonous foods,exposed wiring,etc. -even THEY must be getting desperate for the sweet bliss of SILENCE!


----------



## apx24

**** you for everything you have done to me


----------



## Melodies0fLife

I had a dream the other night. I wanted to love you but you died right before my eyes. I was too late. I loved you too late.


----------



## sumbirdy

Why do I even try with you? Oh yeah, that's right, it's because I love you. Damn it. Why do you have to be so difficult? Pull me close, then push me away, over and over again. I don't know what to do anymore. Do I show you how much I care or do I pretend to not care at all? I'm so tired. I'm emotionally exhausted because of it. Please just stop. Just pick a side. Do you want me or do you not?


----------



## tehuti88

You recently said you finally had a girlfriend, and the tone of your other comments briefly lightened considerably...now a mere several days later you're back to saying you've never had a girlfriend and you're always going to be alone. The number of lies seems to be increasing. :| I don't know what to believe from you anymore, so I guess all I can do is doubt everything you say. It's kind of sad that you don't seem to realize that if I've noticed this, surely others have, as well.

Also...I wish you'd stop using your so-called factual stats you've gained from "personal observation"...I've been observing the same things longer than you have and I have not seen the same pattern you keep claiming is so obvious. Yet you keep stating it, and unfortunately some impressionable people are probably going to believe you, like I once did. :roll


----------



## heyJude

That's nice and all, but you don't really know me yet.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare

I'm a fool.


----------



## TryingMara

Can we be honest with eachother?


----------



## Raphael200

I guess I should not have asked in the first place.

U have my apologies.


----------



## millyxox

You make me so ... how do I say this. Chaque fois que je te vois jai envie de te baiser lol. But of course I would never say that  Hmm... 'actions speak louder than words'. You'll figure it out in time


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

lol at your *****.. :haha


----------



## falling down

millyxox said:


> You make me so ... how do I say this. *Chaque fois que je te vois jai envie de te baiser lol*. But of course I would never say that  Hmm... *'actions speak louder than words'*. You'll figure it out in time


hot


----------



## Rainlullaby

Thanks for choosing drugs over me. I've dedicated myself to you for 6 years and you're really going to do this to me?? You don't realize how bad it kills me knowing that DRUGS are going to tear us apart. I'm already ****ed up enough. Ugh.


----------



## sadmeme

To my crush: I love you. You're the prettiest girl I've ever seen, both on the inside and outside. Your face is beautiful, you're a good person and a trustworthy friend. You don't deserve any of the pain you have had in the past and that you keep having. 

Since I started to like you there hasn't been a day I spent without thinking about you all the time
I guess I'll never have you, although I want it so bad.. I want you to realize you're not far nor ugly, I want to hug you whenever you're sad and cry, and make you the happiest girl in the world.


----------



## Brasilia

I've been waiting for you all day


----------



## The Lonely One

Melodies0fLife said:


> I had a dream the other night. I wanted to love you but you died right before my eyes. I was too late. I loved you too late.


That is one of the most heartbreaking, beautiful things I've ever read on the internet.

Anyhoo...

Honestly, I'm over it. I never think about you anymore except when I do. And when that happens, it still hurts. I allowed our friendship to be rekindled for your sake, not for mine. I will never consider you a friend again. I'm still not convinced that you actually care, despite your assertion that you do. You don't act like it, and if I'm not careful, all I will do is obsess over it. So I will always keep you at a far reaching arms length. I will always be cold and distant with you. It's the only way I can protect myself from you. I hope, somewhere in the recesses of your mind, you hear this silent goodbye.


----------



## falling down

Can't wait to see you at age 30 or 40 G, gonna be such a sight to behold. 
The hypocrisy will be legendary. 
You fool.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I miss you.


----------



## millyxox

Fcuk you Jose! You have hurt me so much & I wish you could feel the pain you made me go through. Your words are sharp like a sword, you cut me so deep & to be quite honest, you have traumatized me psychologically. There is so much I'd like to tell you but I can't even put it into words, the anger I feel. But in the end, you will never give a fck, I'm the loser in all of this. You hurt people & it doesn't even bother you while on my side, it's been what 1-2 years now? And I still can't forget the things you said. I'd like to forgive you someday...but not right now. I can't.


----------



## sumbirdy

Brasilia said:


> I've been waiting for you all day


Creepy :afr


----------



## cosmicslop

if i knew you'd be out of my life for good, you should've given me one your sweaters or plaid button ups as a parting gift. i promise i'll take good care of it.


----------



## dassad

I wish things hadn't turned out the way they did, but they did and what is is. We use to be great friends if not best friends. And now we barely talk, barely hang out. I wish we could still be friends, but it feels like you've pulled away and I know its partly my fault but I want you to stay.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The real reason why I don't want any involvement? I don't want to be in those ****ing pictures.


----------



## LynnNBoys




----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're cute. :love2


----------



## cafune

Text me when you get here, kay? We can make plans, if you want.


----------



## tehuti88

STOP TREATING YOUR INACCURATE OBSERVATIONS AS IF THEY ARE FACTS.

Sorry for the allcaps but this is getting so frigging annoying. I cannot believe how much you are (mis)assuming and what (probably incorrect) conclusions you are jumping to. But other people might.


----------



## tehuti88

How INCREDIBLY rude, even for you! :no If somebody's thread is so damn boring then why don't you go find something more constructive and--you know--POSITIVE to do with your time rather than insult somebody who was actually asking for help? Since you're the one always harping about how negative this place is. Holy cripes, just when I think I can't get any more disgusted with some people...

SO sorry that people with SA worry too much for your personal comfort, but I think you'd rather be used to that by now, it kind of comes with the territory! And it's not our mission here to entertain you. :roll


----------



## Still Waters

Please get off your high horse and quit complaining about how offended you are by others opinions/responses. You are simply an over inflated windbag!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're great. Game with me?


----------



## RiversEdge

Not amused. 
And stop using the damn # sign.


----------



## minimum

I'm getting sick of hearing your mocking comments. I tell you subtlety why I get upset and you act all empathetic, but the truth is you don't see that you're part of the problem.


----------



## Donness

Thanks for charging my credit card twice for the same purchase. That's ok, I'll be in Monday morning so you can fix it.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I want to be with you so badly. :|


----------



## fonz

F**k you,stupid motherf**king c0cksucking b1tch


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

You are a man *****, you are a man *****, you are a man *****, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you.. I am waiting when this really start to work...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't know what's worse on this forum?

I'm so beautiful and i have SA? or 

I'm very ugly and i have SA...


----------



## Durzo

Why did you two get a divorce? What happened between you and my god parents to break your friendship after over 20 years of being best friends?

dam my cowardice I am 22 and can't ask about anything important that I want to know.


----------



## aquilla

Please, lose all that hope. I cannot give you what you need.AND,Oh, that doesn't mean I don't want that. I do. But, unlike you, I understand that we couldn't possibly have any happy ending.


----------



## CK1708

You mess with me and I'll mess with you....to my parents of course


----------



## sumbirdy

Why aren't you talking to me?


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I still love you


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Still Waters said:


> Please get off your high horse and quit complaining about how offended you are by others opinions/responses. You are simply an over inflated windbag!


oh ****!:lol

i'm sorry but that post just struck me as so funny! :lol


----------



## falling down




----------



## RiversEdge

I see right through you. 
It's sad. opcorn


----------



## sumbirdy

D:<


----------



## falling down

that was mighty nice of you, thank you for making me feel good about myself.


----------



## MindOverMood

The paranoia that this thread creates on the forum is hilarious:lol


----------



## Still Waters

falling down said:


>


Nah,I like you......as far as I know you.....so tread carefully,my friend.


----------



## Isabelle50

>


You talkin' to me?


----------



## Isabelle50

I may have been a bit belligerent and overly sarcastic I... Y'know what **** this, I'm just gonna say it directly to the person.


----------



## RiversEdge

Ohhh I get it. and NO. Seriously.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

MindOverMood said:


> The paranoia that this thread creates on the forum is hilarious:lol


for real... not even sure why it exists. Seems like some people do use it to talk **** about other users though. XD


----------



## Haunty

I wish I could chat with you 1 on 1 like my other online friends, but you kind of intimidate me for some reason, even though you're my favorite


----------



## Isabelle50

> for real... not even sure why it exists. Seems like some people do use it to talk **** about other users though. XD


It makes me sad that you're indirectly talking about me indirectly talking about people talking about me.

Kidding! :eyes


----------



## The Crow

As pathetic as it is, the only thing I have to look forward to now adays is being able to see you around school for about two seconds. I need you.


----------



## Still Waters

Old windbag is at it AGAIN -stuck in the books,horrific people skills and yet slathering the "gift" of great wisdom upon us so that we may all find enlightenment. Doesn't that endless conveyor belt of a mouth EVER take a break?


----------



## anxious dreamer

I may have hurt you, but I've never treated you like you were NOTHING. Thanks for sending me those messages today. They're actually helpful in getting over you because I never want to be with someone who talks about me that way. If I'm such a disgusting ***** to you though, I don't get why you won't just leave me alone. I'm not worth your time, right?

Also, it's extremely disturbing how you can go from saying how you love me to calling me a worthless ***** whenever you get upset. That's not love at all.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

What the **** is wrong with you, you crazy ****?!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't get this..

you sit here on this forum site day and night and only take breaks for meals and to eliminate waste. you have invisible characters as friends in your flat - and never see the light of day hardly i'm sure. unless you need to get groceries.

then complain about how/what the forum members are posting.


----------



## The Quiet Girl




----------



## RiversEdge

Have some good, rough angry sex, it will get rid of all those frustrations.


----------



## tehuti88

Why are you checking out my page...? :|


----------



## Twelve Keyz

what the hell is going on in this thread? :| Haven't seen this much drama in a while...

Oh well, guess I'll join in and add to the paranoia :teeth. Stop with your self-righteous nonsense. You're no better than anyone else on this forum. Also, your thing is small and your mother is probably a wh0re.



fonz said:


> F**k you,stupid motherf**king c0cksucking b1tch


----------



## Isabelle50

This thread is_ totally crazy_. It seems to be largely SAS members griping about other members... how have I never seen this before?

And for the sake of clarity, my joking post _was_ directed at you twelve.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Isabelle50 said:


> This thread is_ totally crazy_. It seems to be largely SAS members griping about other members... how have I never seen this before?
> 
> And for the sake of clarity, my joking post _was_ directed at you twelve.


they should just change the thread title to "talk **** about another user on this forum" :lol

oh, and I wasn't talking about you talking about another person (who you thought was talking about you?) earlier. I was talking about another user who I thought was talking about another user who thought they were talking about them.


----------



## Isabelle50

Paranoia level over 9000


----------



## minimum

You make me worried for humanity.


----------



## RiversEdge

My neighbors are f***ing idiots.


----------



## sumbirdy

This thread went all confusing. If you have something to say to someone on here why not just say it to them? Message them or something. It's not like they can hurt you over the computer or anything.


----------



## thomasjune

What?? Who's talking about who and what ???
Yeah there's a lot of drama going on on this thread.
They should add a " just BS" forum to this site.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're weird. I like you. Sit with me.


----------



## falling down

RiversEdge said:


> Have some good, rough angry sex, it will get rid of all those frustrations.


I wish.....:roll


----------



## Boring Loser

Yes, i do wish you'd hate me, but no...not really.


----------



## KentuckyFan

You ruined my life


----------



## diamondheart89

I talking about all of you. Every. Single. One. 

You rock.


----------



## au Lait




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I hate you and I hope you die.


----------



## sumbirdy

Sorry I'm such a mess. I know I'm a lot to handle sometimes.


----------



## CW1985

Ever since I saw you a few months back I haven't stopped thinking about you.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I miss our conversations and that never happens. Come back.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I have social anxiety.


----------



## HollowPrince

You'd probably be better off if you stopped talking to me


----------



## ManOfFewWords

kilgoretrout said:


> I have social anxiety.


This is going to be my opening line to every person I meet.


----------



## kilgoretrout

ManOfFewWords said:


> This is going to be my opening line to every person I meet.


Report back with your results.


----------



## furever grateful

I'd like to **** your brains out


----------



## AceEmoKid

au Lait said:


>


Omgod. You should say this to someone just for the pure hilarity of it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

furever grateful said:


> I'd like to **** your brains out


Say it to my face.


----------



## AceEmoKid

**** homework. **** school. **** my future. **** responsibility. **** all of you. 

I'm going to play videogames and eat yellow starburst all day and doodle on the walls and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## sumbirdy

AceEmoKid said:


> **** homework. **** school. **** my future. **** responsibility. **** all of you.
> 
> I'm going to play videogames and eat yellow starburst all day and doodle on the walls and there's nothing you can do about it.


I would like your red starbursts please.


----------



## AceEmoKid

sumbirdy said:


> I would like your red starbursts please.


Go ahead, you can have em...they taste like cherry cough syrup...eccch! XD


----------



## cosmicslop

kilgoretrout said:


> I have social anxiety.


I like this one. I wish I could say it to anyone who has to deal with me. At least they'll know why I can be such a burden.


----------



## Revenwyn

Somehow, someway, I knew we would get into this discussion. The attraction to each other has always been undeniable. Now it has become unavoidable. The question is, what now? 

I am not free. I married my way into a trap. And you are not free. 

We are not free to be.


----------



## sumbirdy

AceEmoKid said:


> Go ahead, you can have em...they taste like cherry cough syrup...eccch! XD


lol The red ones are my favorite.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

What a wuss!

a bet he sits down to take a piss!!


----------



## TheaterofHope

Why is the only advertisement on SAS 'meet Christian Singles'.


----------



## AceEmoKid

TheaterofHope said:


> Why is the only advertisement on SAS 'meet Christian Singles'.


LOL. I always get the anxiety one with the cartoon on it or the luxurious "overcome your addcition" ad.


----------



## falling down

Smooth!


----------



## leave me alone

TheaterofHope said:


> Why is the only advertisement on SAS 'meet Christian Singles'.


Arent the ads personalised?


----------



## pineapplebun

I hate that it hurts when it never did before. I hate that I care when I probably shouldn't. Maybe the truth is I really did not matter despite you saying you cared. You said you didn't want to push me away.


----------



## Boring Loser

When i say sorry, i'm actually not even sorry at all. I'm saying sorry just to get a reaction out of you, OR i'm saying sorry to apologize to myself, not you.


----------



## General Specific

TheaterofHope said:


> Why is the only advertisement on SAS 'meet Christian Singles'.


In all fairness, that girl is pretty attractive. Too bad I'm not Christian..


----------



## mezzoforte

I miss you. Time to stalk your old posts and cry. :\


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

smooth my as*&*&

Cowardly is more like it!!

i bet he wears pink bikini underwear!! 

:lol


----------



## yna

Aww.. I wish you didn't do that, I liked it better before


----------



## The Lonely One

Every time I see your name, hear your voice, see your face, or think about you, I get this feeling in my body like I'm going to throw up. You physically make me want to throw up. I wish I never met you, I wish we never got close. I wish you would disappear and that I would no longer be haunted by your very existence. I hate that you're happy, and I don't care if it's wrong of me. I hate that I care about your life at all.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

unbelievable..

some folks are just.... unbelievable.


----------



## MsDaisy

I miss you sooooo much!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

but most of all? pathetic..

just pathetic...

:no


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Why do you always make snide remarks at the things I choose to do and the food I choose to eat. Okay, I'll be blunt. I don't want to end up like you; that's why I'm doing the things I do.


----------



## Otherside

Dear Mum and Dad. Thanks for buying me a car and paying insurance. I do appreciate it, I'm just not great at expressing my emotions and I feel like a complete idiot and it makes my SA go through the roof. So I avoid it. I will also do my best to try not to be a bother. I know I have not been a great person to be around lately. Otherside.


----------



## meganmila

Thrill me, please me, surprise me, give me everything I want and nothing I need. Give me days I'll always remember and nights I'll never forget. Give me sexy, give me you.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Why in such a rush?


----------



## shiori

Why are you suddenly being so cold?


----------



## falling down

I'm the 2nd most electrifying man in the world...I just can't pay the electricity bill.


----------



## 0589471

please wake up, just wake up already =/


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I really wanna talk to you but I'm too shy to start a conversation.


----------



## omega2

I want to sing in my office. I want to sing down the streets. I want to sing in my own bedroom, or in the shower. I just want to freaking SING!


----------



## falling down

omega2 said:


> I want to sing in my office. I want to sing down the streets. I want to sing in my own bedroom, or in the shower. I just want to freaking SING!


I dare you to sing that to my face!


----------



## RiversEdge

falling down said:


> I wish.....:roll


Yes, it was wishful thinking on my behalf as well.


----------



## cosmicslop

Oh okay now I get it now that I looked at that other thread. Pity or wishing you luck. Which would you like.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm in a semi-in denial state, so i'd like to tell myself that i shouldn't be an idiot.


----------



## shelbster18

I have trust issues and feel like I can't trust you after you lied to me about something like that. At the same time, you're so understanding and have one of the best personalities I've ever come across. You're an awesome friend and I love talking to you every day. I'd quit that dating website to be with you. I want to make you happy. You're going through a tough time and said that I've made you happier. You make me feel special and say that you think about me all the time. I'm thinking that I should go to see you. I have mixed feelings for you right now. I don't know what to do. :< I think you're the first person online that I've ever felt comfortable with about anything.


----------



## falling down

Hope you feel better about yourself, if it hurts it hurts because you know it's true.


----------



## SuperSky

I like your body. Can I touch it?


----------



## AlphaHydrae

You bunch of superficial pricks


----------



## trendyfool

I don't even know if I love you. That makes me very scared. I just want to be happy and carefree and strong and cuddle with you, but instead here I am feeling so jealous of you and your success feeling ashamed of myself. It's not your fault, it's mine. I'm going to try and wait it out until I know I love you again or somehow can tell that I don't. But I do.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

"Cool, we can have sex later".


----------



## mslamr

yet again it has been proven to me that I can only rely on myself. thanks  and goodbye


----------



## Still Waters

Don't you realize that I despise you? You disgust me,inside and out and that will never change.


----------



## falling down

Still Waters said:


> Don't you realize that I despise you? You disgust me,inside and out and that will never change.


----------



## Gurosan

to every one of you: i love you for whoever you are and would totally be your friend.


----------



## au Lait

AceEmoKid said:


> Omgod. You should say this to someone just for the pure hilarity of it.


:lol that would be pretty awesome.

It wasn't really directed at anyone in particular, this thread just seemed a little intense so I thought it could use some MLP related spam. :b


----------



## angelstarr

I wish i could still talk with you


----------



## Revenwyn

Sorry I dragged you into all this crapola. But last time I thought I lost you I thought I had died. I tried to die. Now, I can't lose you and I can't lose him and I can't have you both. I just ****ed up everything. 

I want a chance to be with you...


----------



## AceEmoKid

au Lait said:


> :lol that would be pretty awesome.
> 
> It wasn't really directed at anyone in particular, this thread just seemed a little intense so I thought it could use some MLP related spam. :b


Indeed it does. /)


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I trust you. Idk why. That's creepy.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

one of my boyfriend's relative's cat sleeps in the bed under the blankets. like human being..

that's....

pretty damn cool!


----------



## mezzoforte

I still miss you... :sigh
I hope you're doing somewhat okay at least :\


----------



## Raphael200

Will u be my friend?


----------



## ACCV93

I don't hang out with anyone. I never get out.


----------



## Queen of Spades

It's only been two days since I haven't spoken to you. I miss you terribly :|


----------



## fallen18

I hate you so very much.


----------



## lov3np3ac3

I miss you.. In the past month I haven't been able to contact you I've felt like ****. I'm sorry for everything I did wrong and hope you're happier now.


----------



## Chieve

hey family, i met this guy on an online dating site, im bi he's gay, and he's 26, and has his own place, i havent actually met him at suffolk and he doesnt live with his parents, sorry for lying i just want to gain trust in him to see he's harmless


----------



## millenniumman75

When I said this is the year I move mountains, I meant it. That means "Get out of the way" cause it's a big mountain and you can't stop it. :roll


----------



## Skeletra

Knock it off grandma. I ****ing get it. You don't have to remind me every day of how big of a looser I am. Even if I do things your way I know won't do it "correctly" no matter how hard I try. You know what? **** you!


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm sorry I haven't talked to you in a week but I don't feel like it.


----------



## StarryNight

Did I do something wrong? Why are you acting like I don't exist all of a sudden? I miss talking to you, but clearly you don't give a sh*t anymore. And whatever, that's your choice, I just sort of want an explanation about WHY.

And to myself: (Obviously I'm not afraid of saying this, I just wish it would SINK IN ALREADY sjdghkdsjhgs) STOP SETTING YOURSELF UP TO LET OTHER PEOPLE HURT YOU. ARE YOU STUPID OR SOMETHING? You keep getting your hopes up, even though you KNOW nothing good can come of it. Stop stop stop stop stop. Please. Listen to your damn rational side.


----------



## Still Waters

Would you PLEASE stop talking about your diarrhea!!! Believe it or not it really IS okay to keep quite about certain things-you're REALLY not that fascinating that we're all excitedly awaiting information about your bowels!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganmila

You were quite funny while under the influence. Or I just kept laughing.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Still Waters said:


> Would you PLEASE stop talking about your diarrhea!!! Believe it or not it really IS okay to keep quite about certain things-you're REALLY not that fascinating that we're all excitedly awaiting information about your bowels!!!!!!!!!!


who, me?


----------



## SilentLyric

do you even remember my name?


----------



## cosmicslop

I have a tendency of being avoidant. It's nothing personal.


----------



## 111

F-u-c-k you.


----------



## tehuti88

That must have taken a lot of courage, so, I respect you for that.

And I realize I was rather douchey in the way I pointed it out...I'm just used to people getting douchey with me first, so when that doesn't happen, it catches me off guard.


----------



## shiori

You're my best friend, and I trust you with my feelings more than anyone else I know... even my family or my boyfriend. And even though you're hundreds of miles away, I wish I could talk to you right now. I know how selfish it is to be so overwhelmed by my own problems (that really aren't that bad compared to others), but I really need someone to vent to. And I know you're more likely to understand than anyone else.


----------



## Bawsome

It not that i dont like you, im just to anxious to talk to you. 
To all the people i never really got to know.


----------



## mclericp

Door's over there, why dont you use it?


----------



## hellinnorway

let us drive all night
like we used to and speak our
hearts with mix tapes


----------



## thebluewarrior

You know that you've been my best friend since we were teens.
But you've been hanging around the wrong crowd, if you don't
change your ways all the alcohol and drugs will eventually
catch up with you.


----------



## Things Unsaid

I admire you more than anyone else for the ideals you hold and the compassion you show. You're really something unusual as far as people go, and I'm sorry everyone treated you like the opposite when you were growing up. You didn't deserve that, but you've only turned it into more fuel.


----------



## cmed

I'm nervous about telling my landlord that I'm moving out. No idea why.


----------



## Nitrogen

Hi, do you have any job openings?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

You're an idiot.


----------



## shiori

I guess you don't want to see me, and I really don't want to be the one to ask this time.


----------



## Bryan II

To brother: Stop doing so many drugs, it's ruining our relationship.

To roomate: I wish it was legal to kidnap you and leave you in the middle of nowhere. Stop acting like a 7 year old. Find a way to deal with your issues without driving everyone else nuts.


----------



## cafune

I dropped out of the winter semester. I'll be back next fall (provided I do not switch universities) after I sort through some stuff. I'm sorry I didn't tell you in person. Anyway, thanks for being there for me and I'm so sorry for acting as nonchalantly as I did when you tried to make plans with me. It really wasn't anything personal. Good luck with everything. 

(I have to say the above sometime soon, to a few different people. I don't know how I'm going to, though. Damned cowardice. All in due time, I suppose.)


----------



## F S

I know you think I'm awesome, and every time I tell you I'm weird in the bad way, you brush it aside and say you still like me. But I can promise you that if you keep getting to know me, you will not like what you find. You will regret being courageous enough to tell me how you feel. This isn't "quirkily charming", this is a trainwreck.
You deserve someone better.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I want you to die. You've destroyed my mental health and ruined my life for the past 8 months. I can't allow this to go on any longer.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Will you go out with me ?

I met this girl when I met several other people and I asked her out again, she can either come alone or with her friends, let's see how it goes.


----------



## shiori

Every hour that goes by and I don't hear from you is killing me. I don't know if I'm being overly insecure, or if there really is something going on, but I've had a bad feeling these last few days.


----------



## realitysucks

Sorry but i was scared and wussy. can i get another chance?


----------



## tehuti88

Interesting that you tell me to lower my standards (when I'm not even looking for anybody)...yet when you say what you're looking for, you want somebody who's good looking. Then you whine that you've got nobody. Maybe you need to lower your standards. :lol

Even more interesting how you whine about how nobody ever gives you a chance and that's why you can't be a nice/good person...when as far as I can see, YOU'RE the one sitting there pre-judging everybody else, myself and at least one other person (and an entire gender) included, before we ever did/said anything judgemental to you. You're your own worst self-fulfilling prophecy. People haven't rejected you...you've rejected them, before you even know them. Ironic much?

I suggest you start looking within a bit more and place the blame right where it belongs...in yourself.

Why do you keep bringing this up, BTW? Seeking affirmations? Why?--when according to you, nobody can ever care about you so you should outright reject them first. People aren't going to accept you when you insult and shove them away first. Your attitude is a lot more of a problem for you than your looks are.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

The real reason I dont want to hang out with you is we have nothing in common , you will never be a real friend because I can never tell you anything personal or you will straight blab to others , you will severely judge me for not having friends and I dont want to be around someone that makes me uncomfortable of myself. In otherwords we are far too different people. Finally through no fault of your own you are a constant reminder of the worst years of my life


----------



## The Crow

Your smile is my treasure.


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm laughing over how ****ing idiotic you are. Holy ****. You are the prime example of why I hate most people my age.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I miss you so much







I never took you for granted because I liked you so much- you were so kind, patient, empathetic, and caring- but I still miss you like crazy. Yes I'm emotionally attached to you, probably inappropriately so. Please come back!


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I were so much better at all this! Everyone deserves far better than me. I'm just not good enough no matter how hard I try; I can never keep at it for long. I wish/hope you could realize it isn't something you've done, it's just me. I really do suck at this, that much. Nobody should rely on me. I should come with lengthy disclaimers attached. Do Not Depend On Me. :cry

*aimed at who knows how many people, past and present and future*


----------



## shelbster18

I feel like you're using me to benefit yourself. .____.


----------



## Raphael200

U should not have done that.

Now U ruined our whole friendship


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

tehuti88 said:


> I wish I were so much better at all this! Everyone deserves far better than me. I'm just not good enough no matter how hard I try; I can never keep at it for long. I wish/hope you could realize it isn't something you've done, it's just me. I really do suck at this, that much. Nobody should rely on me. I should come with lengthy disclaimers attached. Do Not Depend On Me. :cry
> 
> *aimed at who knows how many people, past and present and future*


I feel like this also. Im often torn between talking to someone and not because of the many times where I have proved that I cannot maintain relationships.


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, I've got a problem if you must know. It's not what you think. I'm not crazy.


----------



## Bawsome

shiori123 said:


> Every hour that goes by and I don't hear from you is killing me. I don't know if I'm being overly insecure, or if there really is something going on, but I've had a bad feeling these last few days.


Man im going trough the *exact* same thing right now with a good friend of mine. 
All i can do is hope everything is okay.


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle

Neena, I ****ing love/hate you.


----------



## shiori

I miss you so much.


----------



## Raphael200

If I have time left,I would like to spend it with u.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Anyone who even considers coming over to my house without telling me at least a week ahead of time: I hate you. And I do not want you here.

I'll stop hating you as soon as you're out of the house, and promise not to do it again, but till then... You are not welcome here AT ALL. Seeing you on my door unannounced, no matter how much I might like you, gives me the same feeling as seeing a bag of steaming dog crap.


----------



## thomasjune

CoastalSprite said:


> Anyone who even considers coming over to my house without telling me at least a week ahead of time: I hate you. And I do not want you here.
> 
> I'll stop hating you as soon as you're out of the house, and promise not to do it again, but till then... You are not welcome here AT ALL. Seeing you on my door unannounced, no matter how much I might like you, gives me the same feeling as seeing a bag of steaming dog crap.


LOL. I know how you feel.
There's been times when i shut the lights and pretended i wasn't home even tho my car was parked right in front of my house.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'd like to say hi, but I'm so shy... so hi.


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm sorry I lied to you and have been for awhile now.


----------



## cybernaut

Will you leave me the fՍck alone? I've been avoiding you for months online...how hard is that to understand?


----------



## VRibbon

This is for the first and only girlfriend I've ever had. 
We had a brief relationship that ended almost a year ago. We remained close friends since then but she stopped talking to me just before the beginning of this year. I think she may be getting involved with another guy but I'm not entirely sure and there are a lot of unanswered questions.


I know it may seem as though I'm not bothered that you're not in my life anymore and that I've lost interest in you because I haven't chased after you since you stopped talking to me. You will have noticed that I don't blow up your phone or show up at your door unannounced.
The truth is that I really miss you and I still think about you all the time. A big part of me still loves you.
You'll never know how much you meant to me and still do mean to me. I often wonder how you would react if you knew just how strongly I feel about you, perhaps you'd be shocked and maybe even a little scared.
You may have said and done some things that hurt me like nothing you could ever imagine but I don't ever regret meeting you because you've had a bigger impact on my life than anyone I've ever met.
I really hope that one day I can move on and just be happy and I hope that you can be happy too whatever you do with your life.
I don't know what the future holds for us or whether I'll even see you again but whatever happens I will never forget you. Ever.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I hate this thread. I can't stand seeing so many people complaining about relationships all the time. FFS, there's so much going on in your lives... Do you even realize how lucky you are? Does anyone know what it's like to have nothing? I'm starting to feel like an anomaly here.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Twelve Keyz said:


> I hate this thread. I can't stand seeing so many people complaining about relationships all the time. FFS, there's so much going on in your lives... Do you even realize how lucky you are? Does anyone know what it's like to have nothing? I'm starting to feel like an anomaly here.


lol I heard that


----------



## SilentLyric

I wished I asked you out instead of dragging it out like that.


----------



## aquilla

Well I'm sorry. I really am. I feel bad for what happened to you and I'm worried, terribly worried and I'm thinking about you nonstop, and I wish I could help. But there's no excuse for treating others like **** and acting like you're the only one going through this, the only suffering one.


----------



## hellinnorway

It wasn't your fault.
I promise.
I love you.


----------



## Tibble

Hey, I'm sorry that I am socially awkward around you. I'm really messed up in the head, but I think you're a really cool person and we should be friends...
:rain


----------



## tehuti88

I hate to seem judgemental but why did you make your breasts so conspicuous in your avatar picture? It doesn't look like a natural picture that was easy to achieve. It's like you went to great lengths to awkwardly squish them into the photo in an uncomfortable pose.

I see your avatar and now all I can think is "Boobs boobs boobs." :|


----------



## Runite

To even say a simple greetings to a strange scares me.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues

Person 1:
You really mean a lot to me, and I'm sorry I've never told you that.
Person 2:
F**k you.
Person 3:
Whenever I'm around you I want to vomit. In a good way. Because I like you.


----------



## Ro2

I can't stop thinking about you. You're the first person in a couple of years that has made me feel this way. I love the days we work together -- it's like I can be having the worst day of my life, and then you walk through the doors and my day just instantly gets 100x better. I don't want to feel this way. Please do _something_ to make like you a little less.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I miss the long conversations we used to have. I just had to distance myself for stupid anxiety reasons. Im sorry


----------



## WAMmy0

I'm jealous of your new "best friend." And I'm afraid of being alone.

Bleh my pride just won't let me say this out loud. -_-


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Don't trust me.
Don't expect anything good from me and leave me alone.
_


----------



## tennislover84

I want to tell my dad's friend's wife that she's a lovely person, and that it means a lot to me that she's always been kind to me. She is dying of cancer in hospital, and my parents have just gone to visit her. They don't think she has much longer than a week or two.

I wanted to visit her in the hospital with them, but I said I'd feel like I was getting in the way, and my dad agreed that I probably would be. There isn't anything I can do. I just wish there was some way I could offer support and kindness to her, but I'm just a bystander who isn't very involved. It's really affecting me. Her husband is a wreck, and I didn't go to see him when he arrived at the house, for fear of making things worse somehow.


----------



## VRibbon

For my best (male) friend.

You're such an awesome guy. We get along so great and have so much in common. You're one of the very few people that I feel totally relaxed around and can just be myself.
Sometimes I have this weird fantasy that you were a girl, that way we could have the most amazing relationship ever. We could get married and live happily ever after.
Trust me it would work


----------



## Tibble

Why did you leave without saying goodbye? Did you think nobody would miss you? Cause I do


----------



## tehuti88

When I'm on the Internet reading and typing, I don't want to look at what's on TV or hold extended conversations! I'm on the Internet, doing Internet things! And it's not like this is anything new or is any new knowledge, we've been over this before, so why you always take it personally and get offended and pouty when I say I just want to do my Internet things and not look at the TV or converse, I don't understand! I don't go trying to hold conversations while you're watching your shows or anything (I know you'd snap at me if I did), but you do it all the time during mine and while I'm online. Sometimes I swear you start chattering just BECAUSE I'm trying to concentrate on something else! And then you get offended when I have trouble doing two things at once?? I can't count how many times you've snapped, "SHH!" when I happen to be talking too loudly to somebody ELSE while you're concentrating, but for some reason I can't do the same? :mum


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Stop pushing me so hard without giving me any praise or recognition. I can't do this anymore, and am really driving myself to the edge because of this. Please stop.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Ali and V.

If I died tomorrow, I would have died knowing I had a friend. I'm glad you don't know how much you've meant to me the past few years, and especially right now. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## shelbster18

You were right when you told me that you don't deserve a girl like me. You don't ****ing care about me and nothing you say will make me believe you otherwise. I was foolish to even think about going up there to see you. Who do you think I am? You were just using me. No point in being open with you about anything. And you're right about how most guys just want sex. I give up on being in a relationship with any guy for good. I'm tired of looking. I'm through with it. I've been hurt so many times that I won't be able to take it anymore. But you don't care how many times I've been hurt anyways. So, why don't you take this post and shove it right up your ****ing ***.


----------



## SparklingWater

Thanks for teaching me to trust my gut. That **** I went through with you is paying off in spades.


----------



## The Crow

Are you ****ing kidding me? I'm giving up the one thing I want for _all of you. _And _I'm _selfish and not putting in an effort? I want nothing more than to do die. Life holds absolutely nothing for me. It never will. Do you think I feel any pride if I get 100% on something? It means absolutely nothing. I don't care if I pass or fail.

I live for all of _you._ Day after day, I put up with this ****, and I'm sick of it. I'm always the one helping other people. I'm always there for other people. I'm doing the best I can. I'm sorry I can't live up to your expectations. You don't love me. Stop slinging thinly veiled lies claiming you do. The evidence tells otherwise. You don't give a damn about me. You just don't want other people to know you have a failure son. You want to be able to brag about your child becoming an engineer. How could you possibly love me when you don't even know who I am? You only care about my mental health because it impacts my performance in school. School takes priority over _everything_. And you only created me because _you guys _wanted to be parents! I never asked for this. Just stop.

I really don't know why I'm doing this anymore. I don't love you two. I don't. I'm really beginning to resent you. I don't care about any of my "friendships", either. They're all empty and tiresome. All human connections are. We're just using each other. They only like me for what I can do for them, be it giving them the validation their seeking, providing them company, or helping them with some other nonsense. I don't need any of you. I don't want any of you.

The only person that could make any of this worth it, the only one that could make me feel a semblance of happiness, doesn't even want anything to do with me anymore. And for what? All because of my ties with a "friend". I gave up the guy I love for you. I'm giving up true happiness in death. Yes, I'm so ****ing selfish.

How the hell am I supposed to keep living like this? I have no ambition. I don't care about my future. I don't care if I end up working a deadend job forever. It doesn't make one difference to me. I don't feel pride from accomplishing anything. I know my life is going to end in suicide. It's the only logical path when you're living out of obligation. How much time do I have left, I wonder?

God, I'm so pissed. I'm breaking down in tears for the first time in years. This is all so pointless. I'm done.


----------



## DesertStar91

You're a horrible, horrible, ****ty friend. Please just go the **** away, please. 

**** all of you. You're all not my friend. 

I hate where I live. It sucks balls.


----------



## Temujin

I'm terrified, will you support me if I agree?


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Stop *****ing about other people *****ing! Jesus, it's so redundant. >_<

And I wonder about you.


----------



## yadx

simply asking for directions is something i am incapable of, almost got lost today because of it


----------



## tehuti88

"I also don't want to have to settle for the first girl to give me attention."

Oh, so YOU can have standards and then p*ss and moan when they're not met, but I, who have *never* had another guy be interested in me (which fact you refuse to even believe just because I'm female!), and am not even seeking one, should lower my standards...the irony is priceless. :lol

It's amazing how you don't even see that your attitude is your biggest unattractive trait. Why do you keep complaining when even you insist there's nothing you can do about it? You say you despise sympathy, yet you seem to be seeking it an awful lot...and then lambasting the people who offer it. :roll

To another guy--you are not the biggest loser on the site. Your life circumstances are actually quite similar to MANY people here, myself included. I fully understand your pain and how you can personally feel you're the biggest loser, but in terms of cold hard facts...you're not. I wish you could realize this, and not be so hard on yourself or think this is some kind of competition.

To yet another guy--I hope my avoidance isn't to blame for your sadness.  The mere fact you've put up with me so far at all is more helpful than you probably think. There's only so much people can do to help me.


----------



## DesertStar91

You're a horrible father and I don't care if you love me...I believe you, but you suck as a dad. 

**** all of you and go to hell you dirty *****s!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

O/////O

Do you like me?

*crosses fingers*


----------



## plumblossom1

I wish you actually understood what i was going through. Your ignorance is a betrayal.


----------



## TenYears

I'm sorry that I'm the way that I am. I don't know why I'm this way.

I'm sorry.

You deserve so much better.


----------



## heysam

Walking through the hallway- If alone, 5. If I'm with someone, 2.

Speaking in front of class- 10

Someone saying hi to you- 5

Party's- 5

Seeing someone you know outside of school- 5


----------



## VRibbon

I know that you know how I feel.
There's a huge elephant in the room and we both know full well it's there.
Why can't we just have an honest discussion about it rather than playing guessing games with each other?


----------



## miminka

mommy, daddy, im sorry. do you still love me?


----------



## cuppy

I'm so so so sorry i saw you at the makeup section of the store and was in the same aisle as you but still DID NOT SAY A THING!! I'm so sorry! You're very nice and I have nothing against you; I was just feeling super-self-conscious that day  sorry.


----------



## cuppy

I saw you (different person) at the grocery store. You were texting or something and didn't notice me. Good. I don't like you very much  I don't know why I keep waving when I see you on campus. I think I'll stop.


----------



## shelbster18

I feel intimidated to initiate a conversation with you now. :cry


----------



## meganmila

shelbster18 said:


> I feel intimidated to initiate a conversation with you now. :cry


Ditto.


----------



## VanGogh

"I love you. I know you don't feel the same but I know that you do care. You show that all the time and have said so. I wish you would see past the surface and into my heart. I'm not the most outgoing of people and I'm not anywhere near as handsome as you want or think you want, but after so long you should know the rest of me and it breaks my heart every day to not be able to reach you in the way that I want. I don't want guarantees, I just want a chance to show you what real love is. I feel like I am dying and your love can save me."


----------



## tehuti88

Congratulations...you're no longer a decent person, you are officially an a******. I've lost the respect I had for you, though you've made it clear my respect means nothing. Just so you know you've probably lost a lot of other people's respect too...some of those the very people whose respect I bet you long for the most.

I hope the end result is worth it. Have fun with your life full of hate.


----------



## SparklingWater

Been thinking about you way more than I feel comfy admitting. Not sure what's going on with me lately. Think I'm more ready to connect than I give myself credit for.


----------



## bellejar

I'm sorry we haven't talked in so long. It's not that I don't care about us, it's just that I'm scared. You were so sweet on New Years, and I know it's been a while and I've changed, but I still can't risk digging up old memories and feeling that way ever again. I loved us as friends, it made me feel happy and good about myself. Even though sometimes you were a distant jerk who wouldn't respond to my texts until three days later. But you've taught me a lot and have always helped put things into perspective and you're just a really good friend. Hopefully I'll find an excuse to talk to you, soon.
Btw, seeing you and Lily really sucked.


----------



## Raphael200

One day,ur pranks will scar someone for life.


----------



## BrainInsect

I don't want to be your friend, you ignorant piece of ****. When we were in school you were never listening to what I am telling you. You just didn't ****ing care about it. You would rather tell me your stories even if I heard them 10 times before. I was listening to you even if it were boring, but what about you, jerk? You would just turn around when I tell something or start talking in the middle of my speech. **** off! I'm done with your bull****!


----------



## estse

This thread is full of ****. Either speak your mind to those you care enough to spit about, or keep it to yourself in the haunting bin.






That's what I'm too afraid to say to all of you.


----------



## aquilla

Well I didn't expect that, quite a surprise :blank


----------



## Hekate

You are a horrible bull**** excuse for a father.


----------



## march_hare

What the **** is going on between you and my boyfriend?!


----------



## tehuti88

Judging by all the activity on your page and by the fact that you found a connection here, I doubt you're as "ignored" or overlooked as you claim. :blank

I even consider you one of the regulars.


----------



## cosmicslop

depression and anxiety is a full-time thing for me. i don't have time for being normal other than very badly faking it. sorry.


----------



## Etherealx

Why did you have to do that? You completely ruined my life. Why can't you just please go away? I'm not even going to look at you when the time comes and hopefully by then you'll regret your actions.


----------



## J_Duece

I am curious to know what it feels like to have peanut butter and/or nutella licked off my sackage, if you know what I mean.


----------



## tehuti88

Your understanding of basic human and social nature is not only utterly nonexistent, it's also remarkably delusional, misguided, unbelievable, and, to be honest, frightening.

I'd ask you if you have Asperger's because that's the only thing I can think of that might explain how somebody could have such bizarre views, but I don't want to insult the people who really do have Asperger's...I've never come across an Aspie who thinks like you do. Yet.

At least most Aspies seem to have a grip on reality.


----------



## SuperSky

Exercise is for pussies.


----------



## brewpacksox

I don't know which hurts worse.


----------



## False Protagonist

You're annoying.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Everytime I read the insults on this thread, part of me thinks that people are talking about me.

Other than that, I hope you like me. I really do, because I think you're awesome.


----------



## cuppy

^ I think the same thing LOL

I kinda have anxiety problems and I kinda wish we could meet up in real life but I'm kinda afraid you'll hate me because I'm so awkward :s 
is what i want to say..


----------



## sumbirdy

I have Social Anxiety. I also suffer from depression, I think. I should probably go to a doc for that. I need constant reassurance that you still care about me. Not just "It's fine" or "It's ok" but a detailed explanation of how you're here for me, you care and you are going to stay. I know I'm hard to deal with. I know it gets annoying, my constant need for approval and attention. I know I seem crazy and emotional and needy. I'm sorry. I keep expecting you to leave. I keep giving you reasons to leave. I fuel the fire. Please don't go. Please stay.


----------



## Still Waters

You made a mistake and got in a wreck,it happens -The incredibly annoying aspect is that you simply will not admit you were to blame-It's that constant denial of any fault in any and all situations that drives me INSANE!! I'd have sooooo much more respect for you if you could just say-"Yes,I messed up!" On another note,your attorney must be a real moron -when your case pivoted around your claim the other party didn't have their headlights on -Shouldn't he have obviously checked to see if that particular make and model had automatic headlights?!?-Then again,he wouldn't have been able to reach into your wallet if he'd done his job,now would he?? I can't decide which of you is more pathetic.


----------



## IdontMind

I'd like to tell all the hot girls girls I've seen lately how much I appreciate their hotness.

-**** you and you christmas pudding,dad, you can shove it up your arse.


----------



## J_Duece

It hurt me that you left our video chat to talk to your ex boyfriend. I tried to be strong and ignore your texts, but I ended up texting you today, and you didn't even reply -_-. Felt good to get that out.


----------



## shelbster18

I hate you.


----------



## meganmila

I miss talking to you hmm...


----------



## J_Duece

Sometimes I want to run around and be a man-*****, but std's and potentially getting someone who I don't love pregnant, make me come back to reality.


----------



## shiori

Why do you want me around. Don't I embarrass you? I can't imagine you not being embarrassed by me. I know I seem so ****ing unintelligent every time I try to speak.


----------



## SparklingWater

It's gonna be ok. I promise. Kisses. I like you a lot.


----------



## Mia 91

Just say what you need to say, I'm tired of not knowing what the hell is going on.
MAN UP


----------



## Jiya007

I like you a lot, I wish you were serious about me.


----------



## J_Duece

I want to sing sexual healing by Marvin Gaye out loud, in an open space, full of people, then awkwardly rush off the scene. Hahaha


----------



## Emerald3

Person #1, Why because you now have a boyfriend & have no 'drama', have you decided NOT to reply to any messages. Is it because you no longer need my advice/help, and the casual chat we usually have has just disappeared. University may have finished two years ago, but we kept in contact via the internet. I'm glad I had/have regular catchup messages as you're the only one who I talk to/knows more about me than anyone else ever has. 


Person #2, I still can't work up the nerve to tell you I fancy you like mad. Everytime I work a shift with you, I feel happy yet nervous at the same time & wonder if you feel the same. I look forward to the shifts I work with you, as I don't see/speak to you outside of work. I SO want to see your new part of your BIG tattoo in the flesh. It has been a YEAR since I first started liking you, and every day I have wanted to tell you to see if you feel the same!


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I won't put up with your behavior.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Please get of your mother****ing phone and do me...:|


----------



## shelbster18

**** you. I don't ever want to talk to you again you piece of ****ing ****. All I do is get angry and upset with you now. Go the **** away and leave me alone! I don't care if you say you care about me. It's not true and that's a fact. People always say that no one cares about them, so how can it be any less true for me?


----------



## shelbster18

And the fact that you basically implied you would cheat on me if you were with me has me hurt for good.


----------



## Noll

I want to get to know you better


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i like the Harry Potter soundtracks..

classical music in movies have always been my favorite background music at home.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i sometimes have fantasies of kissing one of my best friends. 

but i know better.. one day, he invited me to vacation with him in a house in a ski resort.

i had to tell him "no", and gave him an honest answer. He was pleased and "flattered" that i was attracted to him. He's very good looking and knows it, but he's also a player. Good looking Beta types are never the ones to come out and tell you how they really feel, they let the girls throw themselves at them, and walk away after they've had them.

Known him for years - it's always been his MO..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

where's Mobius?

what's happened to him?


----------



## Green Monkey

To everyone:

You disgrace this great land with your presence. You destroy, defile and corrupt all that you can, in the name of self-preservation. I do not wish for your death, but for you to live a life of inevitable despair. Those grey hairs are all that remains, you are a shell of everything good that you supposedly stood for. Rot, decay, and wither in pain, for you are the mortal plague.


----------



## shelbster18

I didn't mean to do that. This'll take me awhile to get over. Yep, I think one of my worse nightmares just came true. :afr:afr:afr Or am I overreacting?


----------



## tehuti88

To various people:

I wish I could reach out and make/help you guys feel better, but I feel so stupid, don't know if it'd be appreciated/wanted, and don't really have anything to offer anyway.  I'm not in a terribly good spot myself, so shouldn't be relied on.


----------



## Eyesontheskies

What is your deal? How can you string me along for so long. I've liked you for years man, and yet you are always interested in girls that aren't me. I'm the only one who gets you and all of your relationships have been brief and painful for you. Why not just give me a chance? I'm prettier than your last girlfriend and way less annoying. I almost wish you would tell me that you didn't want to talk to me anymore. That would be less painful than waiting around and seeing you with every girl that isn't me. I tell you that I'm going to miss you when we graduate and go off to college, but I honestly can't wait. Sure I will miss you, but you have caused me so much pain that I just want to be away from you. At least then my wounds will have time to heal instead of you ripping them open over and over again. I hope your life turns out swell and I hope that you think of me sometimes, but I just want to find other guys. I can't wait to find someone who is 10x the man you are and who will love me through my flaws. I don't wish misfortune on you, but I hope you feel rejection for once in your life so you know how it feels. If only you knew what people say behind your back, and if only you knew what I say to those people behind your back. So this is my farewell letter to all of my feelings for you. I'm leaving them in these words. So long.


----------



## DesertStar91

What the **** is the matter with you!!!!???


----------



## tehuti88

Way to ignore half of the question I asked you. This, as well as the borderline defensive tone you took answering the other half of my question, makes me doubt your "diagnosis" even more than I already did.

Somehow I *knew*, when I added the other half of my question, you would find a way to ignore half of it if you bothered to answer...point proven. :roll

Avoid mode on.


----------



## beastylex

i hate you so much. i can't believe you actually think that i'm your best friend. i can't stand being around you. i act normal around you, to avoid hurting your feelings, but i wish that you would just forget about me. i'm not your friend.


----------



## Gloomlight

You're so ******* annoying and two-faced. Just shut up, I don't want to hear your theatric BS. All you do is lie and start drama, you don't even care if it hurts anyone. I often wonder if you even realize how much s*** you make up. It's unbelievable. Also, stop going through peoples medication. Pretend all you want, you're still an addict.


----------



## aquilla

T, Don't think we haven't noticed that you're interested in her. In your own way of being interested in someone, of course - you're such a self-proclaimed-king-of-the-universe and fear rejection more than death probably. Ok then, wait and do nothing, roll in your hatred for everyone and you'll see her with someone else. You won't have to wait very long.


----------



## Implicate

I don't know why you are so bloody insecure! You know how attracted I am to you, and you get constant female attention, why is it so difficult to wrap your mind around the concept that you are the sexiest person in the world to me, physically, emotionally, and intellectually?!


----------



## zomgz

"U lookin fien as bbygurl back dat up! Dam u str8 babygurl?! If I had some mayo I would wax dat uuuuuuuup so hardddd you wouldn't even see it coming!!"

Is what I want to say to someone right now, but can't due to reasons I hope are obvious.


----------



## Bawsome

Hey, whats your name?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

you hurt my feelings


----------



## shelbster18

It was fun playing the ignore game with you. Now, that I accidentally sent that message to you, I can't ignore that. >.> I'm such a drama *****.


----------



## Kakumbus

I always wanted to post here but don't think I ever did,until I actually thought of something I really cant say and here it is:

Look girl, it's not my fault, that's just the way I am.

Everything about you makes me think of a vagina. 

When you talk I hear "Hey,my Vagina". When I look at you I see "I am a vagina". When you walk I think "Look it's a vagina". When I smell your perfume I think "Hey look, it smell like a vagina. When you blush at me "It reminds me of your vagina.

And there is nothing you can do to prevent this, even if you hate me, I'll still think about all of those things.

And many other guys feel the same.


----------



## SHERains

I want to say 'i love you' so much..but im just so scared to say it..i feel like it will bring bad luck..but i do love you..so much..


----------



## Monotony

It would be nice if you would start conversations with me more often instead of me having to start them all the time <.< particularly when there's other people around.


----------



## cuppy

I understand


----------



## IdontMind

Hey, lets have a crazy night together


----------



## sumbirdy

This will be the third night with no phone call from you. I will pretend it doesn't matter and that it doesn't hurt. But it does. I feel so alone. I thought I could count on you. You were so sweet and close and then all of a sudden you became distant. I feel so alone. I feel like I'm losing you. You're pulling away.


----------



## tehuti88

You are _not_ brain damaged. :roll


----------



## tehuti88

How do you not have a slew more pagehits and friends?? :O Your posts are so thoughtful!

I've thought this more than once about more than one person here...but I don't want to seem like some kind of brownnoser. ;_;


----------



## cosmicslop

How predictable. A person who is not an Asian woman of color once again telling me how I should feel about my experiences as one. Back the **** off. How narcissistic are you to think your bull**** should be any of my business. Go be a dumbass on someone else's time.


----------



## Kakumbus

ChampagneYear said:


> How predictable. A person who is not an Asian woman of color once again telling me how I should feel about my experiences as one. Back the **** off. How narcissistic are you to think your bull**** should be any of my business. Go be a dumbass on someone else's time.


what?


----------



## millenniumman75

:stu


----------



## Raphael200

Why U so gullible????????????


----------



## KaoJ

Hey, are you busy this weekend? If not, would you like to do something together?


----------



## Raphael200

I am coming for u now.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I love you, grandma. Whatever you want we'll be there for you.

Ali I love you. You are one of the best friends I have ever had and will ever have. 

Vincent.. You're a good person. I'm glad you're my cousin. Stay close okay? You and your sister.

Brian, you're like my little brother. It makes me so happy when you treat me as though I were your big sister. I'll try to look out for you like one.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I stood up for you so... be nicer to me? I guess? I dunno.


----------



## Nitrogen

I know you've been busy lately but I miss you a ton. You've helped me so much more than you know, though I told you that a few days ago. I don't think you listened to the message yet. You're like a big brother to me.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Judging by all the activity on your page and by the fact that you found a connection here, I doubt you're as "ignored" or overlooked as you claim. :blank
> 
> I even consider you one of the regulars.


Yet again, based on the above, I REALLY can't see where you get the claim that you're mostly "ignored." And I've never seen anyone make fun of/insult your posts...in fact I see people complimenting you all the time, and you using the :roll emoticon on them and claiming they're wrong.

I get all kinds of notice here yet I have a mere fraction of the pageviews and visitor comments you have, so I can only imagine just how much attention you must really get. (Not jealous, just wondering where you get the idea you're ignored when it's so obviously untrue. :| )


----------



## sumbirdy

What is going on with you?! Why won't you tell me? And this is the fourth night you haven't called...I have realized that I'm not important to you anymore and that really hurts.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

You misjudged me. Just because I have low self esteem it doesn't mean I'm a pushover. I dont give a * about an *******s feelings. My complete absence of feelings for you could not have been any clearer the entire time and yet you get all bitter. Now you try to take my important person away from me with lies. You think you're a "nice guy" , and you are


----------



## SuperSky

Make like a metapod.


----------



## sumbirdy

I'm emotionally tired you know? You don't just ignore someone because life gets busy. If someone is important to you then you make time for them.


----------



## Raphael200

I like U.


----------



## aquilla

To M, that guy from my philosophy class: 
I want to see you again . I'm not quite sure for what reason, though, because I'd rather die than start a conversation with you. But still.


----------



## sumbirdy

I just want to be important to you. Important enough that even when life gets crazy for you you still make time for me. I just want a phone call. Is that too much to ask for? I miss you. I miss you so much, but you don't miss me at all.


----------



## Still Waters

All the happiness,joy and value of my even being alive is concentrated in you. No matter where I end up in life,if you're safe and content,I'll be okay. How did I get so fortunate?


----------



## alta

"I've found you beautiful since we were in (Show Name Concealed in Case of Google Searches)-I know I'm quite shy, and don't have a lot going for me right now but I'd love to go out with you."


----------



## Melodies0fLife

You don't have to go and point out my ****ing flaws every ****ing time you talk to me. I already know it from our last conversation!!


----------



## creasy

Ya wanna know why I don't talk to you? Because there's nothing you could ever say to me that I'd give a **** to hear. And if you ever try to pull some bull**** like that with me again I'll slap the smirk off your ugly face. ****ing ****.


----------



## tehuti88

Ha ha! You were wrong! So funny! :lol


----------



## cosmicslop

Can you all drop the class so I can be the only one there, okay? Thanks.


----------



## shelbster18

ChampagneYear said:


> Can you all drop the class so I can be the only one there, okay? Thanks.


lol xD

Is is that hard to ask for to have a guy to talk to every day all day long? :mum


----------



## SHERains

I love you. Im so sorry im not good enough..i do try. I feel so broken. I feel like everything is wrong. I am wrong. I dont belong. Where do i belong? Where do i go? Where..? Who am i? Do u really love me? Will u hurt me? Im scared..im scared of everything..help me..help.


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm trying to tell you something important but sure, make a joke and change the subject.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm always going to love you, but I need to move on. You know we're not good for eachother. I still think about you all the time. It's not that you don't matter. But you know being with me wouldn't work. You supposedly hate me anyway. Just leave me alone so we can go our separate ways.


----------



## Monotony

Why do you have to be so adorable? It's painful to witness >.<


----------



## NoHeart

I'm sorry... I wasn't myself :/


----------



## cmed

You make me want to slam my head against the desk repeatedly until I obtain a concussion. You are the biggest pain in the *** I've ever had to deal with, and I will *never* work with you again so please stop bribing me with "future projects" thinking that's going to motivate me in some way. I hope your stupid app fails and you lose money from it.


----------



## anonymid

Had a dream last night that I was meeting you for the first time again.

I wonder sometimes what it would be like if we were to get back in touch. I know it wouldn't be good for me. I just wish I could still feel connected to you somehow.


----------



## noyadefleur

I just don't know what you expect from me.. :sigh


----------



## noyadefleur

I think I hurt you in some way and if I did I would feel really badly. Nothing you did was wrong.


----------



## tehuti88

If I died, would you be happy?


----------



## Melodies0fLife

I actually want you to praise me whenever I do well. I'm just too shy to say it. :blush I don't really care about the other stuff; as long as you encourage me, I'll do well... maybe... 

This job is really stressing me out. If I had a chance to quit, I would. But at the same time, 1.) I need moneyyyy and 2.) I feel guilty for quitting. WHY!?


----------



## CoastalSprite

Mom, I know it's sad. I am sad. Trust me I am. But you *have to understand* that life DOES NOT AND WILL NOT STOP for us to grieve with you. My brother needs to focus on work- it is demanding on his time. I have a lot of exams, projects, and many other things to prioritize. These are not things that can be put on hold. I wish they could- BUT THE WORLD DOES NOT CARE ABOUT US.

I will be there tomorrow night when we transfer grandma, and I will be there at the funeral on Saturday. Family is a priority too. But for now it is not our only one. Please understand it does not mean we loved grandma any less.


----------



## Howlett

**** off you blood-sucking leech, I hope you endlessly suffer for all the bullsh*t you put me and everyone else through. Get off your f^cking high horse scumbag cause you ain't half the person you think you are.... and one more thing.......NOBODY LIKES YOU! (Insert two giant middle fingers)


----------



## russianruby

I don't want to pick up the phone and talk to you about stupid stuff for 20 min. Stop calling me 10 times a day!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

I really really like the idea of you.


----------



## Raphael200

I wanna be more than friends.


----------



## DesertStar91

Why are we friends anyway? :///


----------



## shelbster18

You really pissed me off a couple of nights ago. Are you trying to brainwash me into not wanting to be in a relationship? Why did you have to tell me that being in a relationship isn't going to make me happy? :roll Do you think I'm as dumb as rocks or something? It's funny coming from someone who is in a relationship. Don't try to brainwash me. I'm an adult. If I want to be in a relationship, then let me. I won't know what it's like until I am in a relationship. And even if I am in a relationship with someone and I don't like it, there's plenty of other guys out there and it's better than being lonely. Stop being so ignorant! >_<


----------



## sumbirdy

You told me you didn't love me and that you don't think you ever will. I'm trying to be okay with that. I'm not. It hurts. I want to be with someone who can love me. And what is so wrong with me anyway that you don't ever see yourself falling in love with me? Why are you so sure that it won't ever happen? What do I do? If I stay you may never love me and I may end up missing out on someone else that will. If I leave I'll never know if you would've ended up falling for me. And it's all so unfair because I just want someone to love me, but I can't really give my heart away anyway because it belongs to someone else. But he'll move on. And I want to be moved on too. I just want love. I've tasted it before and now I can't live without it. I want to be loved by you because in all other ways you are perfect.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Stop calling me a douchebag.


----------



## Parcius

How can you not care about your family? WHY were you never there? Why do you treat everyone like ****?


----------



## CoastalSprite

You are very annoying.


----------



## tehuti88

You criticize somebody for advocating acting like a jerk to others to overcome SA, and ask if they could a better way to feel better about themselves without making others feel lousy...wha?? You had an *entire thread* a while ago dedicated to deliberately deceiving and toying with the feelings of people online because they'd ignored/rejected you, you even made an "experiment" out of it! WTF?? What made your behavior so much better? How come it's suddenly so wrong when somebody else is doing it? :?


----------



## FollowTheHorizon

to my best friend:

You have your moments, good and bad; but lately its been the bad.
your comment the other morning really ticked me off.
"You wouldn't do anything if it wasn't for me! You'd still be a hermit sitting in your room, not talking to anyone, and you wouldn't be on medication!"
Your brother was right when he said that was a low blow, mostly because none of that is true.

honestly, if it wasn't for you, I might actually have more friends and be more outgoing.

I befriended you in middle school after I had just been rejected by the best friend i had in elementary. 

You sat alone at a table reading. I chose you because you looked like you would like me easily. and you did.

Everything was fine at first, but after a year or so, your real colors started showing. I found out why you didnt have any friends; its because your weird.

Not in the good-haha weird. like the one who should have their head checked.

You like fantasy books, and had a huge imagination. THat was fine for a while, but then you got extreme. 

YOu told everyone you were a werewolf and started coming to school with a dog collar around your neck.

then you told someone that i was a vampire. when they asked me, i said yes as a joke; but i didnt know the repercussions of my choice.

we were shunned from nearly everyone for that. others stopped talking to me. and nobody ever really talked to you. 

we were the weird kids that others thought might shoot up the school.

I know middle school isnt the greatest for anyone, but that was hell.

I hate to say it, but I think its your fault I have depression and anxiety.

I feel terrible to even think these things, let alone write them.

and yet, I cant wait for this year to be over.

We used to say we were going to go to the same college; but now that senior year is almost over, I'm looking at every college but the one you decided on; just to get away from you. 

at least for a little while.


----------



## SilentLyric

So how's the weather?


----------



## shelbster18

Where have you been? Did I do something wrong? It's been two whole days now. :[


----------



## tehuti88

**** you, *******. Those three sarcastic words of "sympathy" you offer in response to somebody who went through something so awful, I think that attitude is the real reason women hate you. Would've been too much to ask that if you can't think of something supportive to say, to just keep your damn mouth shut?

**** you.


----------



## tea111red

Good riddance!


----------



## slider

Did I say that we were on a first name basis?


----------



## DiscardedHeart

What is it that you don't like about me?


----------



## NoHeart

You are seriously creeping me out :/


----------



## tbyrfan

Ok honestly I try really hard to get along with everyone, but you're just a big stinky piece of poop who isn't friendly to anyone in the lab and I can't wait until you graduate in 3 months.

BYE


----------



## monotonous

kind of sad i cant think of something to tell anyone


----------



## yna

*edits*

Person 2: Was that directed at me? Did you think that would actually hurt me? Lol, you don't mean _that_ much to me :lol


----------



## shelbster18

You know, it doesn't take any effort to send a few messages to me. You haven't talked to me in three and a half days now. I thought you were going to bed two hours earlier. You stay online last night past the time you're supposed to go to bed and don't talk to me. What's up with that? Apparently, you think I'm stupid and annoying to talk to.


----------



## shelbster18

I try to give you as much attention as you deserve and make you a little happier. Now, I'm scared to initiate with you. I've noticed you've been "busy." What do I get in return? You ignoring me for the past three days. Why not just make it a whole two weeks of ignoring me and see how that goes? :rain


----------



## minddrips

Give me better drugs damn it!!


----------



## Elleire

Do you love me?


----------



## TryingMara

I'm gross, that's the only reason why. Honestly.


----------



## shelbster18

Maybe I should just wear makeup for you to get you to ignore me less. Is that what it takes? You told me I'm the prettiest girl you've ever seen. Don't think I can believe that one. :'[ I feel like crying in the corner in my room. If you won't talk to me for another day, I just won't initiate a conversation with you for another two weeks. Might make it longer. See what good it'll do me. I'm going to punish myself.


----------



## DesertStar91

None of you call, text,hang out with me, or invite me places. So...ye...like why do you consider us "friends"? Don't say I am being "paranoid" or "overly sensitive" because I am pretty sure that all this doesn't make you a good friend. Oh, and by the way, I am also pretty sure by the pictures of you all hanging out with other people on Facebook the day you said you're "busy with work" and couldn't hang out with me, pretty much tells me how crappy of a person you are and how much of a friend you're not. Go **** yourselves!


----------



## diamondheart89

Not afraid to say this but will not because it's just a bit too honest.

1. I wished I cared enough about what you have to say to reply to your posts in a well thought out and reasonable way. But I am bored and extremely turned off by the personality coming across in your posts that I can only half-*** it and churn out some bare minimum string of thought. That's how much you bore me to death. I know I'm coming across like I don't have a real response and that is mildly annoying but it's just that I really do not care about this topic or what you have to say or even talking to you at all but I'm compelled to at least answer because I'm OCD like that. It's just, dude you are so annoying and boring, makes me want to snore as soon as I start reading what you have to say. Just need to clarify that. 

2. I need to talk to you because I'm losing interest in the rest of humanity. Nobody else sparks my interest like you do. You're smart as **** and your sense of humor is incredible. No wonder I knew you were special in an instant. 

3. It's nice to just sit here with you guys like we did when we were 7.


----------



## Anti social Diva

you brag about this and that but never offer me any your selfish and should give more!


----------



## sumbirdy

You made me feel so important at first, telling me things like how much you need me in your life and that you're falling for me. And then recently you said the opposite. How you can live without me and how you don't think you'll ever love me. Those words hurt more than any others I have heard. And yet, I'm such an idiot, I've stuck around. Hoping for the impossible, that you'll change your mind. I'm so stupid.


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm really conflicted on how I feel about your reaction. On the one hand, I wanted to be indignant and annoyed that you were trying to have so much control in the way I live my life when your actions tell me that you don't care about me. But on the other side of things I feel like you're ashamed of me and truly worried about me and I just feel like a disappointment of a child.


----------



## SHERains

I know im broken..and difficult. And lost. But..please dont be mad at me..dont give up on me..please


----------



## tehuti88

You seem to have changed. :| Not so empathic/sympathetic anymore. Or maybe my first impression was skewed in your favor. Either way I don't like you as much anymore. No biggie, since I get the feeling you don't like me as much anymore, either.


----------



## sumbirdy

I'm tired of your games. How dare you speak to me the way you have. You have no right. You turned out exactly the way I hoped you would not. What is so hilarious is that you get upset when I act like I don't care, yet you expect me to just accept that you don't. I'm not supposed to feel. The only credit I will give you is that you have made me stronger. I don't need you. I don't need you at all and I'm not even sure I want you anymore. We both know you don't want me. So **** you.


----------



## Things Unsaid

I wish we didn't have to fight.


----------



## vapidvector

Michelle, what goes around comes around...HARD! I'm still pissed!


----------



## DesertStar91

You're a complete moron.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Please stop creeping on my profile. I thought I already established that I didn't want you doing that.


----------



## The Professor

S
S
S


----------



## CoastalSprite

If I had social anxiety _disorder_ I would not even be in this program. Cross my fingers I am HOPING it does not get to that point... And if it does... Whelp I tried :blank


----------



## asavari

I am in ur house


----------



## cosmicslop

So you thought the discipline of psychology was initially about "crazy people" but then later found out it's for "all of us?" Seriously, you had to word it in such an inconsiderate way of all ways. That's a pretty unprofessional thing to say for someone who's in the field of psych, but then again that area of study is full of hacks like you. Disregarded. You ain't ****.


----------



## sumbirdy

If I died no one would know, no one would care, no one would miss me. There is no point to me, no purpose. I am just here, wasting air and food and water. I am just here.


----------



## Kakumbus

Seriously stop asking for it, I cant even begin to understand why you all so need it and I dont.
You wanna see me smile, you are all so afraid I wont shine.
So instead of leaving my feel the light, you wrap me up with your own darkness.

I dont have this bound, this value that you all so cherish, It's not that i dont need it.
You guys just simply cant provide me with anything I need.
Ive done it all on my own before, You just wont come in and save the day.

I dont know how to tell you, how I d¸

You are all so worries, to look for my needs my dreams my vision.
But I refuse to share any by all means.
Preventing me to feel the light, you all wrap with me with your sorrow and darkness.
Ive seen it before, I have my own arsenal of weapons.

Yet you persist and persist.
Your own insecurities pushing me away.
You want me to share, to open my shell, yet you offer me in desperate manners.

Who do you think you are fooling?
I am no fool
I too seek fulfillment
Only, I know where to search and dont need to render around hoping i fill the proper void by accident.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

You looked good when I saw you today. How are you? :blush


----------



## Marakunda

You were just fooling yourself by pretending you even remotely enjoyed me as a person. I could tell from the start you only talked to me because you were either bored or you pitied me, probably the latter. You're just some perfect, popular girl who pitied me is all, you couldn't care less about me at the end of the day right? I don't even like myself, how the hell could you? I hope you have a happy life, truly I do, you seem alright, it's just I wish you knew how much you meant to me, and how big of a deal you were to me. Even though we haven't talked much lately, I still felt close to you. You were the ONLY person I could talk to. You were a big deal to me, I appreciated that you gave me the time of day when you did. 

But I guess that feeling wasn't mutual. You don't seem to care about me at all. And why would you? There's no doubt in my mind you have tons of friends you can regularly talk to, why the hell would you give a **** about weird, crazy, boring, pathetic me?

Off to be lonely and sad for the rest of my life now.


----------



## tehuti88

For the record, you never bothered me, and I didn't stop replying to you because I thought you were a "loser." I just took too long replying to one message, and then could think of nothing more to say, and then when you sent a final message I just felt stupid and didn't feel like dragging it out and so didn't reply. Not the best approach...but I'm no good at good approaches. I'm just no good at smalltalk with people I have nothing much in common with, and have no desire to participate in it. It wasn't anything personal, I just literally had nothing to say. 

I'm not actively ignoring you, but I figured it'd be better if I not reply to your threads and posts since I was rude enough to do the above, which I realize comes across as ignoring. I replied to the thread once of somebody I failed to reply to via PM and it did not go well at all. I thought I'd spare you the irritation of hearing from me.

I can't say this in response to your thread...as I noticed you changed your gender from "Male" to "Female" on your profile, and that perplexes me and makes me wonder what the purpose behind such an action is. I saw your picture before and know that you're male. :|


----------



## NoHeart

You goddamn idiot look at what you've done!


----------



## FreedomFigher

"If you only knew how much I cared & loved you"


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

We are sort of friends but I want more. I know you are only studying in this country for a few more months, and I think you are probably too good looking for me, but I think we have lots in common. I really like you.


----------



## cosmicslop

Why are you so scary. ;^;


----------



## Allis

If I wasn't married, and you weren't my boss would you go out with me?


----------



## vaness

I miss you but I guess you are better off without me


----------



## J_Duece

Damn I love Hispanic women, sorry mom lol


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

You are a complete utter d-bag. You talk about how everyone is mean to you and treats you unfairly. And yet you are an abusive 'friend' to someone who you supposedly cared about. How low can you get? This person has done nothing to you and yet you think its your right. You try to manipulate everyone around you. You were a complete idiot to ever think that I would give a flying about your sob story. 

Dont think I cannot see through your bull story. You are a horrible impersonator btw. Since when does the person you are impersonating sound like a bitter ? Not to mention how nothing you wrote sounds anything like the person who you are trying to impersonate. You dont even use the same language that this person would use. Its rather funny because you supposedly know this person well, but you cant even sound one bit like this person. Heck it doesn't even sound like a girl. 

P.S : I really want to punch you in the face.


----------



## Snapple

*I don't want to like you as much as I do. Because I know theirs no chance and I'm just gonna get hurt :?
*


----------



## sumbirdy

It hurts. I hate you and I love you. And it hurts, it just hurts so bad. Even though I know it shouldn't


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm really, really sorry. Wow.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Get out of the house. Why do you keep coming over here? I pointedly ignore you, and the only way I can make it more obvious is if I loudly "whisper" to my mother why you are here. My mom doesn't invite you over, does she? The first time she told me you showed up the door and invited yourself in. Do you have no manners? Or life...? You just sit there and observe our evening activities. We're bloody making dinner not having some kind of girls night. 

I don't care that I'm rude to you, I do not want you here. And you pronounce my name wrong, and your voice is annoying.


----------



## Guigo

Since your ex-boyfriend (my ex-friend) was a total douchebag to me, now I won't feel guilty to ask you out.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Oh FFS I thought we were free of you for the evening! You're BACK. I heard the phone call- you forgot your purse. So take the damn thing and LEAVE. Why are you sitting down in our living room watching TV? Mom told me you just invite yourself over... STOP DOING THAT. _Go away_. Forcing yourself into someone's home is so goddamn rude.

(Ugh I find few things more disrespectful than someone who does this- activates my btch mode instantly).

Edit: Seriously, *get a life*. I know, bold words coming from a semi-recluse with SA :roll, but at least I have enough of a life to not intrude into someone's home uninvited on weeknights.


----------



## sumbirdy

I've taken up other people, trying to replace you. But I can't replace you and they end up leaving anyway. I want that love like I had with you and haven't managed to find it. I thought, with the last one, I thought...I did love him, but it was only just a little and not at all like I loved you. I want you back. Your fears on why we couldn't work were ridiculous and would never happen. I love you the most of all. You're my favorite. I want you back. I realize after this last one left that it's not him I'm sad about, him leaving just reminded me of you leaving. I want you back. I'd do anything just to have you back. Please come back to me.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Can you leave now, I want to go on SAS.


----------



## DesertStar91

I really wish you could stop bringing people I don't know with you when we "hang out" and ignore me at the same time it just makes things awkward and uncomfortable for me because I don't know them and I don't know you very well either. I also really wish you would stop this trust issue crapola and have you call me or something and have a nice adult conversation without you getting awkward every time I ask you something about yourself like what kind of movies, tv shows do you like etc..I also think that's dumb and childish that you don't tell me anything about yourself. I don't like that you told our Reading teacher my personal business, even though some one probably show know, but he wasn't the right person because he's the professor at the college, not a friend. You don't really know me as much as you think you do because no matter what you say, someone who doesn't treat me like this is not a friend. It's a shame because I don't hate you, I just wish you could be a better person to me.


----------



## sumbirdy

I forgot how feminine and soft your voice sounded. It's very odd coming from such a big, hairy guy. But soothing too.....I kind of want to fall asleep to it....


----------



## Yori

-I really need to lick some *** or some penis right now. Maybe yours?

-Stop calling every 5 seconds and get some exercise.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I imagine a parallel universe, where you liked me. And then there's another parallel universe, where you told me and i told you. And there's also one, where we'd be together regularly. And then there's the actual universe, where none of the above holds true.


----------



## Badwolf

I know you kinda like the idea of me being jealous of girls who flirt or give you their numbers, and I am sometimes, but to tell you the truth the only woman I get jealous about is your ex Jenna, and yeah I know that's stupid because she passed away and there is literally no "competition" there, but she's your only relationship that would have made it if she lived. The only reason we're together right now is because she died. That messes me up on so many levels. I feel sad and guility and jealous and stupid and insane. And although you don't dwell on her, bring her up much, or compare us at all, I can't help but feel this way. It bothers more than anything else and I don't know if I can cope with the reminders of her. Even though you tell me she couldn't give you what I can, I still feel like second best. I don't know how to get over this, but I really want to.


----------



## Elad

when you talk and your lips start moving all I can think about is roast beef queefing in the wind. 

seriously just shut the **** up and stop talking to me, I like the quiet.


----------



## miminka

whenever you do your hank from king of the hill impression i fall in love with you all over again

:fall


----------



## sumbirdy

You try to be all nice to me after we break up? Go away.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I don't think anyone cares about your "awesome" paper napkins. Too much, too much.


----------



## dloux30

*Well I am new on here so here it goes, I like womens feet. I have a fetish for womens feet, and if you don't like it? Sorry, but if u do, then hell that is cool with me!*


----------



## diamondheart89

You're incredibly smart. And honest. And caring. And you make me face my fears. I adore you.


----------



## renegade disaster

to next door neighbours at number 14 and their relatives;

GO F**K YOURSELVES


----------



## heyperson

you think i dont care about u but i do and i love u which is why i stay away im not good enough for you ur amazing and too cute for me u deserve the best and i pretend to be confident and love myself just because u said u like confident girls but im the total opposite those few months we were together were amazing but also torturing because i wasnt myself i didnt want u to know how much i hate myself


----------



## Zeeshan

I miss you so much, a lot, more then i have ever missed anyone but what is there to do about it. Nothing. Nothing can be done, that shipped as sailed, and i cant be second best.

At least now i know what true sadness feels like,

P.S. obviously i always loved you


----------



## probably offline

We should hang out again this weekend.


----------



## Brasilia

I hate you so much, I actually hate being around you and I would rather be anywhere else, please don't take it personally, I thank you for being courteous and all, and I surrender all if you just let me go and never look back because I cannot even live here any longer. I don't even want it this way, but that's life, life is **** for some people, I am one of those people and I don't resent God or you for that, I am doing this for myself because I want to be free, I want this, but I also need this. I love you dearly, you are too important to me and that is why I have done this. I don't even know what I'm saying any more. I'm so full of **** right now! That's life.


----------



## meganmila

So we will see what happens in March.


----------



## shiori

I miss you and I hate being apart from you, even though I desperately needed some time to myself this weekend. Tomorrow night seems like ages away.

Our expiration date is getting closer and the more time goes by, the more I'm aware of it. The worst part is that I don't know when it's coming. I wish I could quit worrying and enjoy the time we have left together, but it's getting harder not to think of the future.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I don't want to go out this Wednesday anymore. I actually stopped drinking a few months ago. How's coffee and sushi instead?


----------



## SilentLyric

your eyes are so pretty


----------



## Maverick34

[good thread tigerlilly]

Jackie, i had a crush on you since i was 14. I've always thought you were just the cutest. Now 25 years later, i discovered that you're into fitness, like me. Your ex-bf is one of my best friends & you're married now, but i just wanted you to know. I wish you the best in life. God Bless


----------



## brian k

i love you cindi with all my heart


----------



## Buerhle

What is yr avatar a pic of


----------



## Gloomlight

I feel so bad because I want to talk to you on Skype again but I have so much anxiety and don't want to deal with all the other people. I hope you don't think I forgot about you or didn't like you. I thought you were pretty awesome, actually, and felt we related a lot. I want us to be friends. :sigh


----------



## cafune

I love you, but whenever I converse with you, I feel worthless, flawed, alien. I don't understand how you could lack the tact and awareness necessary to realize the effects your words have on me, especially since you know my history. So when I finally find the courage and means to leave, it'll be the end. I truly believe that's what's best for all of us; we do not mesh, and no matter how much I want to believe otherwise, I doubt we ever will. I wish you all the best.

I miss you for some reason, and wish you all the luck in the world. Also, if I see you, I will strangle you; you've been warned.

Can we be friends?


----------



## intheshadows

I'm attracted to you. Want to go out?


----------



## Etherealx

I ****ing love you.. and you know that.. So why did you leave me?! You could've just dropped it if you thought the motive was 'pathetic' and now I have no one.

You really meant a lot to me.


----------



## sumbirdy

I don't know if you like me or not. I just want to be your friend. But I kind of want you to like me too, just because it's a nice feeling to have someone like me. I want you to like me even though I don't really like you that way. I'm selfish. And I'm no good for you. I'm broken and more than slightly messed up. I want a friend. Someone I can be close to. But I don't know how to keep friends. And just like everyone else, you are slipping away. I don't want to end up all alone.


----------



## Elad

I want to look up my father and my supposed half relatives, so what is his middle name?


----------



## Bawsome

Stop being so sexy


----------



## Freiheit

I want to touch you forever.


----------



## Goopus

I love you and you make me want to be a better person but I can't.


----------



## pineapplebun

Brain: Please stop torturing yourself
Heart: Okay


----------



## River In The Mountain

Just because I'm quiet doesn't mean I'm weak. I'm not a pushover. If you knew the amount of effort I put into being pleasant to you and how much I bite my tongue when you go on some b.s rant about yourself then you might view me differently. An argument with you is pointless and not worth my effort.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Stop calling me so often! what do you think I have unlimited minutes or something?!?


----------



## Levibebop

Seriously shut up, you're not even funny.


----------



## Tristeza

For ****'s sake, just say yes or no... stop stringing me along, don't you see that confusing me for a month and making me go through a constant rollercoaster of emotions is more cruel than anything you might say?


----------



## Parcius

Can you STOP spamming me with messages every night? I'm not interested in reading about EVERY single pointless thing you are thinking about! I'm not interested in hearing about your homework, your hair, how you smell, how your ocd friend annoyed you today, money, how gassy you feel today ETC. God DAMNIT. :bash
*shuts off phone*
And just because I don't do much doesn't mean that I'm available to talk to you all the time! AND DO NOT MAKE FUN OF ME FOR "DOING NOTHING" :x

Ahh, it was good to get that off my chest.


----------



## John316C

i hear my mothers screams when i listen to music. i hear her screaming at me..sometimes even when she isn't


----------



## Neo1234

Jiya007 said:


> I like you a lot, I wish you were serious about me.


kya hua ? i am there to listen to you


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm too weak for this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why do you have to be such a pain in the a** and fight me every step of the way just for the sake of being difficult? I know more about this stuff than you do and I wish you would just listen to me. I understand that your going to help me with this, but you just need to listen to me or things are going to go all wrong.


----------



## cmed

Really? 2 months later? **** off.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You should write a blog. You're articulate, and I find you interesting.
-

Please don't stop being my friend :< I'm emotionally attached to both of you now, after years of telling myself I won't allow myself to trust others again.


----------



## roblox

What the fuc are you staring at *******?


----------



## SHERains

Do you love me..? I think you just like me...you're feelings for me don't seem to be strong enough..and that hurts..it makes me feel so small..


----------



## tehuti88

Eh...thanks? I think? :|


----------



## Bawsome

Hey, yea sorry im a little weird, you must be my other flat mate, its good to meet you.


----------



## Fruitcake

How about instead of hanging out with your flatmates/swimming in your pool/going to parties/going clubbing/getting naked in public and throwing televisions off the roof, we... don't.


----------



## sumbirdy

I ate your chocolate. Sorry.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

i love you.


----------



## sumbirdy

You're using me and I didn't really realize that until yesterday. Maybe in a way I'm using you too. But I don't want to be used anymore.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm going to have to choose, and I'm afraid of saying goodbye.


----------



## meepie

Go away.


----------



## tehuti88

So if somebody makes fun of something that's a very sensitive subject to me, it's not their fault if I get upset and react accordingly, it's my fault for "overreacting."

Okay. :roll

The fact that this is something I'd need to explain in order to make it understood why I reacted as I did (*people tend to get p*ssed off when you make fun of them*)...makes it pretty clear it's not worth trying to explain.

Make fun of something I consider a sensitive subject, then yes, I will react ("overreact," in your eyes) accordingly. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one (in fact I've seen you garner this same reaction from others in the past). I could call _your_ reaction--making fun of me unprompted, getting fed up with me expressing how much that hurt, and continuing to hold that against me months later--an overreaction to a trivial matter, too. See how that works?

This is what I get for taking a comment sincerely and attempting to explain. Whatever. I can't make it any clearer why it was upsetting, and if I'm going to be blamed for "overreacting" to being made fun of, I don't even want to.

I'm sick and tired of people taking offense and blaming ME when I get upset that they've *deliberately insulted* me. That smacks of a bully mentality. They could at least man up and admit they said something asinine, take responsibility, rather than blame everyone else for being "too sensitive." If you're going to go making fun of people, fully expect the reactions you get! Stop being so SENSITIVE that you can't handle overreactions!


----------



## noyadefleur

Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to kiss you.


----------



## sumbirdy

You're nice. I don't trust nice anymore. People are nice at first, and then they change.


----------



## cafune

Are your opinions/views original or recycled? If they're generally original, you're incredibly intelligent and admirable.


----------



## Revenwyn

I have said goodbye, but I still want you forever... but I have to give him a chance...


----------



## Sabreena

I don't want to have anything to do with you as long as you're married to that woman. It wasn't clear to me before but now I get it....She's your way of forgetting that we exist. Because I can't be in your life if she is. How can you stand to be married to someone who hates your own kids? You think that I'm going to sit there and take that kind of verbal abuse like its perfectly normal and then go back to pretending I like that woman? You can't have the best of both worlds.You picked HER over US and that's that.


----------



## Nitrogen

I hope you're doing okay. I know you have a tendency to disappear for awhile, but I still miss you.


----------



## tehuti88

Yes, you are frequently, frequently wrong. You were completely wrong about the factual events of my life experiences, for example.

FREQUENTLY wrong.


----------



## AllToAll

I like Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## cosmicslop

I never, never want to speak to you. When I was at my lowest point in my life, you spoke to me in the most patronizing way I never thought anyone ever possibly could have as if I was too stupid to understand my own depression I've dealt with for years. I never liked you, but from that moment on I was given a reason to hate you in all its venom. Congrats. Now **** off and leave me alone.


----------



## sumbirdy

AllToAll said:


> I like Grey's Anatomy.


That's a really good show.


----------



## missalice0306

C-You are one of the people whom I genuinely need and love, but you blatantly told me over and over again that only loons and weirdos admit to having depression. Then you have the audacity to ask me how I'm feeling. I feel like a terrible person every time I have to lie to you about my thoughts for that day. And unlike a bad friend or boyfriend, I can't simply cut you out of my life and forget about you. You're my mother, and to cut you out of my life would have devastating effects on my psyche. I just wish that I could talk to you about my feelings without you judging me like I'm a monster. Again, you're my mother-I feel that I should be able to talk to my own mother about my feelings. Instead I have to hide everything from you just so our relationship won't become strained. I truly am at a loss on what to do next. 

P-Even though we almost never talked, I know that I'm going to remember you for the rest of my life. I have never known nor will I ever know someone as intelligent as you are. Even in sixth grade when I first met you, that intelligence was the most attractive thing I've ever seen on a guy-eons more attractive than any sports star or handsome hunk. Your love of chess and Magic the Gathering were only the whipped cream and cherry on top. Alas, I crushed on you from afar for many many years. You gradually started to shed the nerdy image that I found adorkable and wiggled your way into the high school social scene, but I still thought you were amazing. And even when you finally started dating, I still felt happy for you. I know that you're going to grow up to be quite something in the future, and when you do become that something, I'll fondly look back to the crush I had on you long ago. And then regret never having the courage to talk to someone as amazing as you


----------



## 0589471

This may be a selfish want, but it's becoming sort of a need. If only we could talk every day; I think I find encouragement in your enlightenment. I'd like to think I gave something back, for all the things you've given to me. With you I feel a little more human, and a little less disconnected from it all...but maybe in my saying this, I truly have become disconnected. It really is something sort of an anomaly. This is totally impractical but I just don't want that to ever end. It's not like I should be afraid of you seeing this here, because as in most things that I do or say, it'll be as if I wasn't ever here.

...I feel silly for writing this


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have a bra bursting crush on Mark Ruffalo..


he played david banner in the avengers.


----------



## sumbirdy

I actually do not get out of the house much. And I'm okay with that. I've got the computer and books and music and food. And I keep putting off meeting you because I don't really want you to know how shy and awkward and just awful I actually am.


----------



## sumbirdy

L-Even though we're not together and haven't been in a while, and even though I've dated 2 other people since me and you, I don't want you dating anyone else. I can't stand the though of you loving someone else, touching her, kissing her. It makes me feel sick. Plus, I don't want you dating someone who will make you kick me out of your life. You are my best friend. I already lost one part of you, I can't lose that too. And...will you even tell her I'm your ex?


----------



## leevmeebee

soon to be mothers-No i don't want to hear your pregnancy stories, they gross me out and are boring as hell. And you do not deserve special treatment for bringing life to this overpopulated world. Please get over yourselves...

mothers- Just because your toddler can recite the alphabet does not mean s/he is a genius.


----------



## milwaukeegirl

To my online crush:

"I'm sorry I'm annoying, I'm sorry I'm so awkward, I'm sorry i'm not skinny, i'm sorry that i'm such a horrible conservationist. I'm sorry I'm selfish. You're probably bored talking to me aren't you? I don't want you to get bored with me and leave. You are special to me. A very kind, considerate, a bit of an donkey, but a good, funny man at heart. I care about you so much cuz you was always there for me and I want to be the same. I am keeping my promise of us meeting. I just hope it's not too late. >.<"

*sigh*


----------



## pineapplebun

I think you're judging me and discussing me as I have heard you judge and gossip about others, and that is why I remain detached; I cannot trust you. I would hate for me to be upsetting or offending you, obliviously unaware - I rather you just be honest with me, and I asked you to be because I see how so many others bother you on a micro-level. Yet you could not respond, but I could sense you're hiding something. As long as you weren't attacking me, I wouldn't even be upset. I would just want to be on genuinely good terms, none of this superficial, fair-weather friend crap.


----------



## Fruitcake

What the **** is wrong with you? Do you have an eyesight problem or are you just really goddamn stupid? GAAHHHHRR.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i am so not ready to get on the treadmill tonite.. but, i guess i'd better...

nope, there's no guessing to it.. just do the thing.


----------



## tehuti88

Well! You're yet another person I'd do best to avoid here from now on! Welcome to my blacklist, just one step above my ignore list!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Please cut the act, I know you don't really miss me. You were horrible to me and now you insult my intelligence by actually thinking that I am stupid enough to believe your blatantly obvious forced enthusiasm? I clearly know you better than you know yourself. I would actually be much happier without a family.


----------



## T-Bone

hey how about this...nobody cares about your ignore list. you even make your own thread about not having room for your ever growing desire to push away unworthy people? get over yourself. :roll i think i understand why people call you what they do now. i bet you don't even feel threatened or harassed by anyone, you just use that as an excuse to feel superior. it's evident in the way you boast about it. you need help.


----------



## awkwardbanana

Hi, so, I apologize in advance for any awkward moments that might occur during your interaction with me.


----------



## tea111red

SomebodyWakeME said:


> hey how about this...nobody cares about your ignore list. you even make your own thread about not having room for your ever growing desire to push away unworthy people? get over yourself. :roll i think i understand why people call you what they do now. i bet you don't even feel threatened or harassed by anyone, you just use that as an excuse to feel superior. it's evident in the way you boast about it. you need help.


Lol.


----------



## missalice0306

M-You and I have known each other for almost eight years now. At first we got along great-always spending each moment with each other. But now, I feel like you've forgotten about me. Just when I finally think we're out of each other's lives, you come back from the blue telling me that you've missed me so much and that you love me to bits. And like a damn fool, I believed you! Then before you know it, you're gone as suddenly as you came back. This has now been the second time it has happened. You disappear from my life for a year, then enter back as if nothing happened. Suddenly, you're gone again.
I'm annoyed that you get my hopes up and toy with my emotions like they mean nothing to you. But I'm more annoyed with myself for still putting up with this. Any reasonable person would've called it quits a long time ago, yet there's something about our friendship that still makes me want to hold on. Maybe it's the memories of the friendship that we used to have or I still have hope that you value it. And maybe the next time you contact me, I'll actually have the courage to end this now almost non-existent friendship.


----------



## renegade disaster

nice to meet you this weekend, its pretty cool to find someone with sa who lives in this part of the country.

(Disclaimer; post not directed at anyone on this site.)


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hi, I was just wondering if you wanted to hang out sometime. I really like you and would like to meet sometime...if you're not busy or hate me or something....


----------



## Still Waters

SomebodyWakeME said:


> hey how about this...nobody cares about your ignore list. you even make your own thread about not having room for your ever growing desire to push away unworthy people? get over yourself. :roll i think i understand why people call you what they do now. i bet you don't even feel threatened or harassed by anyone, you just use that as an excuse to feel superior. it's evident in the way you boast about it. you need help.[/QUO
> 
> ^x1000
> Wow,we actually agree on something!


----------



## millyxox

**** **** **** youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## CoastalSprite

You seem pretty analytical, and I feel as though you're always a step ahead of me... In addition to seeming so outgoing and self-assured. In real life, I won't lie, I'd be very intimidated by you.


----------



## deuss

Not good enough?


----------



## John316C

i feel terrible tonight i want to kill myself. so i wont feel the numbness and dpression and headache. 

i m thinking to myelf whether having a woman in my life will heal me. it be able to SEE with my mind as a normal person. i dont want to live like this but i have no choice! i have a family! i want to die so i wouldnt feel like this n e more. all the pain in my life i dont know if i can reverse it enough anymore :'((


----------



## lazemaze

No you don't look ugly. Your hair looks the same to me. Now stop it. You're beautiful.

This moment is only one piece of the puzzle. Don't give up, dude, the whole picture's worth it. Hang on and you'll see that the outcome is truly beautiful.


----------



## diamondheart89

-Get over yourself you selfish dick.



-I wonder why you didn't do that. 



- I'm not gonna lie, that made me see you in a negative way. I hope it's not what you really think.


----------



## Things Unsaid

If you spent less time being pissed off because of miniscule things you might have time to be observant.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

i will ****in hurt you if you say another goddamn word to me


----------



## jackbarrett

*****, let me tell you something. Stop sending me your just-in students every week different one and get on your *** and prescribe me ****ing something. Do you realize you put me every week with new one and im without meds for 2 months? Are u ****ing silly?


----------



## extremly

You Stupid B*tch. Your old boyfriend bullied you, isolated you and stole your friends. I made you laugh, I cared about you, I protected you.This year you are back with him after I spent a year in art class with you spilling your problems to me. To top it off, when I tried to say hi to you because is a new year, you ignore me and pretend I don't exist. After everything I have done for you? Thanks B*tch you couldn't see what's good in your life if you had 20-20 vision.

disclaimer: this is a rant and all the comments hold little to no value as far as my personal opinion goes. Do not generalize or take some of the words/situations and context as your own. 100% unrepresentative of any of my personal views.


----------



## zonebox

Quit feeling so sorry for yourself, compared to others, your life is complete luxury, you are surrounded by four walls, have electricity, an internet connection, drink clean water, live in an advanced society, with most of the modern conveniences unheard of by the vast majority of humans throughout our history, and even at this period of time you are better off than most people.

You act as though you are the only person to have ever struggled in life, as though you alone have held the burden of the world on your shoulders and no one understands what hardship is like. 

Quit wallowing in your perceived misery, and make the most of it. But no, you won't do that. Instead, you will cry about being persecuted and how no one understands you. Well, the thing is most people do understand, but they didn't have the luxury to hide away from responsibility. They had to face it.


----------



## Alas Babylon

**** you, yes you, **** you, you who are reading this, I mean you, **** you and **** the lot of you. **** you SAS. You massive ****ing **** of a time-sink. I spend way too much time here, doing precisely nothing, talking to no one, being too scared to PM people I like. 
Not to mention I'm sick of all the narcissists, the complement fishers, the idiots, the NORPs, the people-too-social-to-be-SA, the people-too-SA-to-notice, the opinionated S&C members who base their opinions on emotions rather than reason, the people who have 'failed' and are resigned to a life of loneliness and no success- who are not willing to change, the people complaining about therapy - as if it is impossible that they may be reluctant to change, the people as self-aware as a rock, the men complaining about women, the women complaining about men, the gender wars, the people who think they are smart (all of us), the people who are so stereotypical that it is disturbing, the people who use terms like 'Caucasian' to mean 'European' (when the term also applies to South Asians, Arabs and Iranians) or the people who use the term 'Anglo-Saxon' to describe anyone from Europe, or even the British Isles, when in fact not even an Irish or Welsh person is Anglo-Saxon (let alone a Norwegian or German), the people who ask questions like 'How tall is higher than average?' when they could just Google it, the 'images' everyone creates of their personality, the people who wish to disassociate themselves from nerds/etc when they are on an SA support site (take what you can get), the people like me (and man do I hate me), the hypocrisy of everyone, including myself, the fact that I like this site because its one of the few places that there is a wide array of people just as f*cked as me, and I hate it.
Well that was a long rant, no one will read it, but it's good to get off my chest. 
This site is addictive, but I cant stand most people here, except for a few people that I'm too scared to talk to, and I'm well aware, wouldn't like me anyway.


----------



## Superdad

Let me drive you next time :lol


----------



## John316C

its really hard being alone all the time with just my family, to talk to


----------



## kilgoretrout

Your experimental cooking tastes like your normal cooking, you're just using different noodles.


----------



## pythonesque

Paradox Frog said:


> **** you, yes you, **** you, you who are reading this, I mean you, **** you and **** the lot of you. **** you SAS. You massive ****ing **** of a time-sink. I spend way too much time here, doing precisely nothing, talking to no one, being too scared to PM people I like.
> Not to mention I'm sick of all the narcissists, the complement fishers, the idiots, the NORPs, the people-too-social-to-be-SA, the people-too-SA-to-notice, the opinionated S&C members who base their opinions on emotions rather than reason, the people who have 'failed' and are resigned to a life of loneliness and no success- who are not willing to change, the people complaining about therapy - as if it is impossible that they may be reluctant to change, the people as self-aware as a rock, the men complaining about women, the women complaining about men, the gender wars, the people who think they are smart (all of us), the people who are so stereotypical that it is disturbing, the people who use terms like 'Caucasian' to mean 'European' (when the term also applies to South Asians, Arabs and Iranians) or the people who use the term 'Anglo-Saxon' to describe anyone from Europe, or even the British Isles, when in fact not even an Irish or Welsh person is Anglo-Saxon (let alone a Norwegian or German), the people who ask questions like 'How tall is higher than average?' when they could just Google it, the 'images' everyone creates of their personality, the people who wish to disassociate themselves from nerds/etc when they are on an SA support site (take what you can get), the people like me (and man do I hate me), the hypocrisy of everyone, including myself, the fact that I like this site because its one of the few places that there is a wide array of people just as f*cked as me, and I hate it.
> Well that was a long rant, no one will read it, but it's good to get off my chest.
> This site is addictive, but I cant stand most people here, except for a few people that I'm too scared to talk to, and I'm well aware, wouldn't like me anyway.


That is a good rant. I can't stand most people here, either. But then I can't stand most people anywhere, so it's not too difficult to establish who the common denominator is here. It's just so bloody ironic to see people who complain about a world that talks too much talking too much on here. All that talk and yet so little being said. How @$!^ing typical.


----------



## cosmicslop

The more you try to find a way for me to never make mistakes, the more you take away the kind of world I experience and the defining human characteristic only I alone can use to learn and grow. Do not treat me as a formula with a result you're eager for figuring out. Your support is misguided, harmful, and not the kind I need. I am not as passive as you think with my dealings with my depression and other mental health issues, so I won't fall for anything you try to make me believe what's best for me.


----------



## probably offline

Paradox Frog said:


> **** you, yes you, **** you, you who are reading this, I mean you, **** you and **** the lot of you. **** you SAS. You massive ****ing **** of a time-sink. I spend way too much time here, doing precisely nothing, talking to no one, being too scared to PM people I like.
> Not to mention I'm sick of all the narcissists, the complement fishers, the idiots, the NORPs, the people-too-social-to-be-SA, the people-too-SA-to-notice, the opinionated S&C members who base their opinions on emotions rather than reason, the people who have 'failed' and are resigned to a life of loneliness and no success- who are not willing to change, the people complaining about therapy - as if it is impossible that they may be reluctant to change, the people as self-aware as a rock, the men complaining about women, the women complaining about men, the gender wars, the people who think they are smart (all of us), the people who are so stereotypical that it is disturbing, the people who use terms like 'Caucasian' to mean 'European' (when the term also applies to South Asians, Arabs and Iranians) or the people who use the term 'Anglo-Saxon' to describe anyone from Europe, or even the British Isles, when in fact not even an Irish or Welsh person is Anglo-Saxon (let alone a Norwegian or German), the people who ask questions like 'How tall is higher than average?' when they could just Google it, the 'images' everyone creates of their personality, the people who wish to disassociate themselves from nerds/etc when they are on an SA support site (take what you can get), the people like me (and man do I hate me), the hypocrisy of everyone, including myself, the fact that I like this site because its one of the few places that there is a wide array of people just as f*cked as me, and I hate it.
> Well that was a long rant, no one will read it, but it's good to get off my chest.
> This site is addictive, but I cant stand most people here, except for a few people that I'm too scared to talk to, and I'm well aware, wouldn't like me anyway.


I both agree with you and feel like I've just received a good talking to/*** beating, so I'm giving you an embarrassed, teary-eyed nod.


----------



## ohlordy

Keep ur friends close n ur enemies closer.......I wud like to finish wit u but den u cud really fuk my life up. 
To my family n my first ex husband.......I'm penniless. To my current but soon to be ex husband ur de reason I'm broke. To my kids I ave another tumour which I won't b telling ye about . 
Dere dat feels better )))))


----------



## SilentLyric

hey. how was the exam?


----------



## estse

If you have something to say to someone, then just ****ing say it. Don't hide it in this thread. That goes to everyone of you who've (including myself) posted here. This thread is so much beyond bull****. I've said this before also, but I'm feeling that urge again, to smack everyone of you and tell grow up (yes, whatever the **** that means.)

On a side note, I love each and every one of you. Sorry. **** to the SA.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wow, you're kind of an ***, and a guilt-tripper at that.


----------



## Jsin94

You think you are so funny when really you aren't.


----------



## tehuti88

You keep misspelling my name. :|


----------



## IdontMind

-Hi, I think you're really cute!
-Hi, you have this warm aura going about you.
-Hi, lets get it on you sexy beast, lol.
-Hi, I'm not a robot.
-Hi, I'm not really a chump, I've just been stuck on autopilot for the past 2-3 years.

-Bye

It's not much or very special but it would of been a good step out of the box.
Thanks for being awesome dad.

Go **** yourself *******<-me


----------



## dair

You confuse me. I thought you loved me. Then I thought you hated me. Then that cycle repeated too many times for me to trust you. And now you are nothing but nice to me. Why should I believe you now? How do I know you won't hurt me as soon as I let you? Why does no one care that you hurt me? Beyond this, you ignore me and somehow still manage to understand me more than should be possible, you've never really respected me but still love me, I just can't understand you.


----------



## Buerhle

Send me a PM
Lol.


----------



## Alas Babylon

> That is a good rant. I can't stand most people here, either. But then I can't stand most people anywhere, so it's not too difficult to establish who the common denominator is here. It's just so bloody ironic to see people who complain about a world that talks too much talking too much on here. All that talk and yet so little being said. How @$!^ing typical


. 
Thanks, I was beginning to feel like _"Day 127, they still do not suspect that I can't stand their bullsh*t, I'm looking for a way out, if I can't escape, may God have mercy on my soul"_



> I both agree with you and feel like I've just received a good talking to/*** beating, so I'm giving you an embarrassed, teary-eyed nod


Haha, I was in a pretty pissed mood when I ranted. Do you think I came off as a bit harsh, lol? Thanks for the compliment by the way. 
I've been wanting to say that for a while, most people here seem to be even pettier than the 'normal' people they fear.


----------



## pineapplebun

If I do leave, I will miss you guys.


----------



## O Range

Dude, buddy, let me level with you.

I'm sorry to say this, but you still *suck* at these games. It wouldn't be a problem if you didn't cut off my explanations to you and try to sound like you know something when you clearly don't. I get you're trying to understand it, and I appreciate it, but for future reference, I'm a low tier online warrior and you lose to me 9 times out of 10. Slow your roll before talking of cleaning house at EVO. At least do a little independent reading up if you're really serious about it, you don't have to wait for me to come along and help you.

Also, you're still learning alongside your brother, just because you got a head start doesn't mean you should be talking hot ****. You get just as mad as he does so stop taunting the boy about it.

-Now if only I could say something to this effect without sounding like a huge ****.


----------



## Mur

You brag about fooling around with women who are married and women who are in relationships as if this is some sort of game, everybody calls you a good guy and praises you but deep down I know what you really are.


----------



## noyadefleur

Don't bother, you'll just be disappointed.


----------



## Spritz11

"You're absolutely effin banging mate" Heeh


----------



## yna

Can you come with me? I'm scared.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Sometimes I can't understand what you're saying through your accent. I also think it's cute when you ask how to spell words in English  Thanks for being so great to me.


----------



## NoHeart

You should ditch that ho, let's go skiiing! Come on!


----------



## Elad

As I scroll through this thread, I realize I've said most of these things to someone at one point or another.

maybe I dun goofd.


----------



## lily92

**** YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i can't wait until graduation and i'll never see your stupid face again you stupid arrogant prick just because you're parents are rich and will pay your stupid *** through college doesn't mean you''ll succeed and even if you though you're still an *******


----------



## lily92

to mom : i'm really sorry for being such a pathetic daughter i will make u proud some day and all the money and time u wasted on me will be paid back but it'll take a while


----------



## MindOverMood

Yuck.


----------



## thomasjune

So my sister dumped you, so what? did you think she was gonna support your lazy a** forever? I don't blame her for leaving you so sorry i can't help you buddy.
( I'm not afraid to tell you this, i just don't want to hurt your feelings.)


----------



## miminka

i've felt this pressure in my chest since i first saw you this afternoon. was there something in the way you looked at me or is it just as with anyone else and i am reading far too much into every glance. you seemed to want something from me, something small. i want much more from you but right now i don't know what it is. i suppose it's only your presence, your attention, your approval. i want some level of my feelings reciprocated however nebulous they may be. do you take me seriously? do you think of me as much? at all? i don't know much about you and what i knew didn't compel me until now when i see your image in my mind more clearly than anything else. when i'm around you i feel this longing that is rooted in nothing, something i don't know. maybe it's fear. i feel fear of my autonomy and independence and responsibility. i suppose i project it onto others because i look for solace in them. there were two times you looked at me as you spoke and i was fixated on your lips. i wanted to ask everyone and you if it would have been alright for me to kiss you. we're unavailable to each other but so clearly in my mind i see you in the dream i had, your hand rested on my waist and you looked through me i said, "what do we do now?". due to this attraction i don't know if i can be around you. i've been short of breath since we parted and my head is still spinning but i see you so clearly. i fear what i desire. i fear myself and my inclination to self-distruct. i want you to comfort me. nothing can comfort me.


----------



## thisismeyo

hi


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm very, incredibly grateful. Please never doubt that. But my stomach sinks with dread every time you call.


----------



## JerkusMaximus

You've done a lot of amazing things for me that I'll always be grateful for, but you're so unaware of your actual abilities while also being so boastful and self important that I'm really beginning to resent you. I hate that you constantly complain about everything that other people do (coworkers, other drivers, etc), yet make it a point to tell me how negative I am. I hate that I can't just have a conversation about a news article without you going on some uninformed, off-topic tangent and eventually telling me that I can't communicate properly. I can't stand listening to your fight stories, or about how hard you've had it in life. The truth is that even though you're older than me, I've been through and seen things that would absolutely horrify you. You go on and on about what a terrible guy your father is, but he always tried to help you out and calls you constantly. You're the one who won't give him the time of day. You talk a lot of smack behind peoples' backs, then smile to their faces and call them your friends. Still, I don't say anything to you because you were there when I needed my *** saved and you've done a lot for me.


----------



## False Protagonist

I feel like I've missed out on life.

Sometimes I think about applying for uni, then I remember I dropped out of high school and wasted my life.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I want to go to your bonfire party thing, really I do. But I really don't want to stay the night with you and your family at your grandmother's. Last time I did I didn't get any sleep due to snoring. I'm fine with my usual weekend routine. Plus I have no money atm and can't buy you a birthday gift nor bring over any snacks. But I'll make up for it, promise!


----------



## Owl-99

I would love to take a pill and never wake up.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I feel like there is a site-wide campaign to ignore every post I ever make.


----------



## tehuti88

You made a grand claim once of being proud of being an a****** and mocking others/being a troll, you proclaimed it was your pastime and you didn't care what anyone thought of you for it. You made a hobby out of getting a rise out of others (YOUR claim). Now you're whining and moaning about other people taking jabs at you (the only jab I ever took at you personally was quoting your own posts back at you...your posts where you claimed you were proud of being an a******, you used that word specifically...for some weird reason, you took it *very* personally that I was merely reiterating the claims you yourself had so proudly made about yourself and your troll status).

If you're going to be proud of making it your purpose to take jabs at people, you kind of forfeit your right to be butthurt when others do the same. You get a rise out of people. Why are you complaining about that? It was only what you wanted.

You seem very thin skinned. Don't dish it if you can't take it.

(BTW, I saw those posts of yours where, because people were disagreeing with you, you told them you *hated* them and *wished horrid luck upon them and their lives*...at least I've never done something so petty as that.)


----------



## shelbster18

I'm glad I'm over you. Takes a lot of stress off of my shoulders.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I just feel like your sounding board. It's not great.


----------



## probably offline

i-i-i-i-i wa-.... i-i-i-i-i-i wan.... i-i-i-iiiii-ii-i-i nvm


----------



## gingabred

lets go out


----------



## estse

Oh gawd, I've become obsessed with rating, hating, ignoring, liking, repping(?) things that I can't think straight. Hopefully some rating system gets implemented on here so I'll no longer have to fight the urge to peruse the aisles of SAS lore and gore and whoring and more.

Sorry.

On topic, I think SAS has come to define us in some way. A community of nonconformists who are ashamed of our differences in the light of society and culture. Like a vulture we should swoop down and tear dead meat from the ground.

See, I'm losing id.

Why does everyone want to be the same anyway? We're all so vastly different that given our circumstances could we spot another member at a party, for instance? Would you approach this person or assume that (s)he is socially superior to you? What are the tell tale signs?

Everything is this seems so bloody boring. How does one excite oneself, without devaluing their person to that of an immature lemming?

Gawd, I need drugs of alcohol to make sense of what I think I think. I don't want to be like everybody else. I want to matter, to make a difference, and to accept indifference.


----------



## SilentLyric

hi. how was your weekend? I didn't do anything lol.


----------



## estse

Paradox Frog said:


> I feel like there is a site-wide campaign to ignore every post I ever make.


You've only been here six months and I recognize.

Try being here ten years and watching everyone who made you giddy/happy disappear.

There's nothing left for me here.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I'm not sure why you have a problem with me... I've never said anything bad about/to you. If lack of attention causes you to act like this toward other people, then it's time to grow up. Also, if you have a problem with someone, tell them personally - don't be a coward and use indirect insults. Maybe it would be better for everyone if you just left.


----------



## bellejar

Don't give up, there's someone out there for everyone.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Paradox Frog said:


> I feel like there is a site-wide campaign to ignore every post I ever make.


I've stumbled upon some of your posts before and I like them. (someone doesn't have to reply back to you/quote you to read your posts.  )


----------



## estse

Wow, now I feel hated.

End of story.


----------



## Alas Babylon

> You've only been here six months and I recognize.
> 
> Try being here ten years and watching everyone who made you giddy/happy disappear.
> 
> There's nothing left for me here.


Ouch, that doesn't sound good. Thanks for replying, I guess I'm just insecure lol.



> I've stumbled upon some of your posts before and I like them. (someone doesn't have to reply back to you/quote you to read your posts. )


Hey thanks , you're also pretty funny. I'm probably just paranoid or something lol.


----------



## Things Unsaid

I'm glad I have you. The only familiar voice expressing familiar sentiments some days.


----------



## SHERains

I may not be smart enough...or pretty enough...but at least i have a lot of love to give...isn't that enough?


----------



## DesertStar91

I am sorry if I am coming across as a jerk, but you're a very rude and poor excuse of a friend.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

In a parallel universe, you were the girl of my dreams. I'll be okay with the daydreaming part.


----------



## purplerainx3

Were you ignoring me? Do you hate me? Did you fxcking find out? Oh god, I hope you didn't fxcking find out. Why would you just not say anything? You are a good person, but seriously have messed up priorities. I don't even know why I care so much about you over other people in the world. Don't you see that? Please see me for who I truly am.


----------



## TheTraveler

You are a ***** *** white boy. That is your damn problem. Grow a vagina and maybe you could actually get **** done!


----------



## wowwww

Grow a PENIS and live a day in my life. Dumb *****


----------



## shelbster18

To my mom: You've been coughing constantly for like the past three or four days now. There's no ****ing excuse for you to cough every two damn minutes!


----------



## Jones

***Warning**

Please note this thread is not to be seen as an opportunity to personally attack other users*.


----------



## estse

I dislike you and your boyfriend.


----------



## pythonesque

I haven't got the strength to go on anymore. Help me.. help me...


----------



## laurenxox

****ing give me your number


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ah s&*&t the gawd damn moderators are in this thread!! is there no safe place to post?

I do know one thing.. one of you rat b-a-s-t-a-r-d-s fell for a manipulative action of a troll. i got a warning - and that same troll came down here in this thread and said "*smooth!*"

*That moderator was "played"..* :no you were had, took, bamboozled, hoodwinked!

sometimes, it's just best to let things just work themselves out, and stop trying to play robocop.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

But i must say, that my reply to the troll was a zinger..

He had no way to handle it except to go crying to the moderators.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

then later, he tried to "act" as i was going to get banned by saying:

"She was in pain, there is no reason to ban her."

Believe me, it wasn't pain, not even close..it was an automatic response to some of the guys here that need a real life..

either that or a blow up doll.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why do people feel it's okay to just stare at someone? i don't care what the reason is.. why do you feel you have the "right" to do that to someone?

i finally called someone on it during an exam. They stated: "Well, i like looking at you." yeah.. well, it's still rude.. i'm not here for your "enjoyment" or your entertainment.

gawd, it reminds me of how guys look at the females in the strip club. they don't mind you looking at them - because they're getting paid.. 

i'm not.. so just stop for crying out loud..

it makes me feel dirty.


----------



## NoHeart

Stop giving me this attention... I'm not one of the ''good guys''.


----------



## noyadefleur

I just want you here with me.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I miss you, dear sister. Please stop having fun in Mexico and come back here to watch TV with me and talk about the funny things our dog did today.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I ****ing hate you. You ****ing ****** cock sucking mother ****er.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

when will it rain? when will it rain?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can't understand it.. out of all of the Avengers? i get a crush on David Banner. Every one else on the ensemble is muscular, athletic, alpha-ish?

David Banner is good looking, tall, low-key, hella smart.. and i think he's even sexier when he's wearing his glasses..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

he is alpha-ish when it comes to being the smartest one in the bunch..


----------



## cmed

No I don't want to donate money to your fundraiser. Do you want to donate diet pepsi and paper towels to me?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Dear Cashier at Rite Aide
You are one of the kindest most considerate men I have met in my age range....and you are nice to look at.
I have fantasized about being your girlfriend and doing very naught things with you:O


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

kilgoretrout said:


> I miss you, dear sister. Please stop having fun in Mexico and come back here to watch TV with me and talk about the funny things our dog did today.


 AWww....tell her to get her sorry as back home LOL!
I love how siblings have such love for each other


----------



## cosmicslop

*sighs at you* 

*sighs so extremely hard that it becomes apparent to me i am not a human but a sigh that finally exited out of a human body*

*body crumples to the floor*

*becomes one with the universe again*

*sighs in peace*


----------



## bellejar

It's not that I don't want to tell you. I do. I'm just too afraid. So just leave me alone until I'm okay, I'll be happy to talk to you then.


----------



## probably offline

I miss you so much. Tonight I had a dream about you and your new girlfriend. You were being silly with her like you were with me. She made funny jokes, and it killed me. I thought for sure she'd be lame compared to me. The dream reminded me of what I could've had if I hadn't ruined everything. If I had just made sacrifices before it was too late. I'm never going to meet someone like you again. ****.


----------



## Bohuw

leevmeebee said:


> And you do not deserve special treatment for bringing life to this overpopulated world. Please get over yourselves...


I agree with this on a level


----------



## Anyanka

All these years it has lasted, but at this point, I think we've grown too far apart. It's not to say that I think any less of you now, nor do I dislike your company. However, we lack any real shared interests. We rarely even have a conversation that captures the both of us. I think it's time that we go our own ways. It's for the best. If anything, I'd hold you back.


----------



## Elad

Its not you personally, I just don't trust any female at all. I have no expectation from you and make sure you have non of me, so we can never be disappointed. I would feel the same way about guys if I was into them, we're all hardwired to inevitably **** someone else over, and its the person who cares less who carries the power.

so I will always care less. I never want anything more than sex and acquaintanceship. I already always assume you will let me down and betray my trust, and just like I have to others before I will delete you from my life if you keep pushing.


----------



## NoHeart

What am I to you?


----------



## DesertStar91

You're a truly disgusting person. Please leave me alone and never talk to me again. Thanks. 

I think your friend hates me. She never talks to me when we hang out. Is it just me? Please help me girl. (( I only have like two friends including you and I never get to see you or the other person.


----------



## cafune

When and where am I to meet you? When are you free? When is he free? If he's at university the entire time, then blah, I'll be bored. Will she be able to visit us? If not, can I visit her instead? Do you have shampoo and conditioner for coloured hair? How long am I allowed to stay? Is there much to do there? Can I tag along with you into the city?

Please, just forget I exist. I can't handle your mood swings anymore. I can't deal with thinking about you. I don't even like you. I wish I could completely sever my ties to you. One day.


----------



## JennyKay

Are we still friends?


----------



## diamondheart89

- It would take someone a lot crueler than you to get to me. I know because I've been there, done that. You don't have it in you. 

- You are a good person. I wish you well. 

- I didn't come because I'm an anti-social introverted idiot. I'm sorry. Thanks for trying to break me out of my shell though. I appreciate it.

-I don't particularly hate you, but you seem annoying to me. 

-I wish you'd stop screwing around on your boyfriend and make up your mind. Why are you going clubbing with random dudes while you're at a work conference? Do you never learn? You broke off your engagement to perfectly decent guy and now you're flirting with other dudes now that you're with the guy you left him for. What is wrong with you? Stop asking me what I think, I think you're incapable of loving anyone other than yourself. Or you make bad choices. If you don't want to commit, stop being in a relationship. Be single. Also I don't care about your problems because I can't relate. I don't screw around and I'm happy that way.


----------



## Rainlullaby

I don't know how much longer I can hold on to you.


----------



## Stilla

Better to just let it run it's course. We have nothing in common.


----------



## NoHeart

The ****'s your problem?!


----------



## cuppy

I'm sorry I'm not very interesting...


----------



## BillDauterive

Why are you so god-damned cheap!? You are like me, you live with your parents and don't pay for rent, your car, utilities, etc. All the money you make is yours. You make far more money than me but you are extremely stingy. I especially hate how miserly you are and then you make fun of me for making more money than you. That is rubbing salt in the wounds. Its a real contentious point in our friendship.



cuppycake said:


> I'm sorry I'm not very interesting...


I refuse to believe that for a moment. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kilgoretrout

See, when you do that, it just gets people talking and will most likely lead to them meddling with things they have nothing to do with. AGAIN. It was a small, stupid thing but you know how they will interpret it, right?


----------



## hanzitalaura

For the love of god STOP pissing on the sink that's what the toilet is for!!!:flush


----------



## tehuti88

1. "I like to type 'lol' all the time to make it seem like I'm amused by something when the truth is I'm just p*ssed off!"

*said in a mocking voice since I'm not referring to myself*

2. You seem to kind of like or respect me or whatever, I'm not sure, don't know, but some of the things you say about my entire gender...it's kind of hard to believe you don't realize how insulting that is. This leads me to suspect that your friendly comments toward me are just a ruse and you're putting me on/laughing at me behind my back.

I HATE being put on.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Can somebody please invent the forgetfulness pill? I've been waiting patiently for a while now.


----------



## tea111red

shut up, seeyouintea.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I can't live up to your idealistic expectations of me. I simply cannot help giving the wrong impression and I'm sorry for my impending reveal of my true self.


----------



## zonebox

I don't like football. Okay, I loathe the game - it seems completely pointless. I've tried to watch it, but it takes forever. You get a few seconds of action and then a few minutes of people explaining what just happened.

Why the **** does anyone like this game? I swear, every time I run into people the conversation of football comes up. What is so great about this sport?


----------



## renegade disaster

oh for gods sake shut up, its all your fault anyway. and now you've bloody well passed it onto me.:roll


----------



## cuppy

...hi


----------



## River In The Mountain

Person 1: You're an absolutely wonderful friend to me and it hurts to see you feeling so down in yourself.I want to smack some sense into you and make you see that you are more than worth the things you want in life. You always listen to me when I whinge on about the things in my life that common sense should really take care of, but you let me vent, and you never judge. Thank you for being so patient with me. I wish you could find happiness. 

Person 2 : I care about you and I miss you. It's difficult when it's just words. 

Person 3: .................................................................................................


----------



## username4me

Why aren't you talking to me? _sigh_


----------



## JustAPhase

All of you are so fake. Everything about you is fake. Your smiles, you emotions, your words, you make up. Fake fake fake. Go ahead and judge me. Point and laugh if you must. Your words are as hollow as your hearts. Damn me for being so foolish. Damn me for thinking that decent people still existed. Let society tell you what to do, how to be. In the meantime, I'll be just fine being me.


----------



## joey22099

I want to screw you up the a*** every night.


----------



## pineapplebun

Not too afraid to say this, but rather, it's not worth it.

You think I'm naive? You think I'm completely oblivious? Did it ever cross your mind that I know perfectly what's going on, but I choose to say nothing?


----------



## Und3rground

Get off your high horse and stop shouting people down for expressing their opinion.


----------



## bellejar

I know you're not directly what you said at me. I'm pretty sure you don't know I exist. But I honestly feel like you could be a little more tactful and empathetic about this: just because you don't have this problem and can't understand why others feel insecure when they're not wearing makeup, doesn't mean they don't feel that way. And we're insecure enough without people telling us that we're not good enough, even after we've tried. I know I don't speak for people here, and I know a lot of people wear makeup for the fun of it. But at least for me, it's the only thing that gives me the courage to leave the house, or even look someone in the eye.


----------



## estse

You're right. I should be less judgmental of differences and try to be a more kind and supportive person. Just because someone is a douche bag doesn't mean they're not deserving of support. I just need to learn how to sympathize with their misogyny or other failing and push myself to see how they can improve their life. That's what this site is for: support.


----------



## Letmebe

All I want is for you morons to leave me the hell alone, you can't can you no not even now that I left your stupid table you still follow and keep an eye on me.
This is getting ridiculous, I am just going to ignore you *******s now because as far as I care any friendship I ever might have had with any of you ended when you all betrayed me.

And stop bloody stalking me!


----------



## renegade disaster

I haven't spoken to you much since last year and I kind of feel like conversation was really running dry, which was a shame but when it feels strained then its no fun I suppose.I thought maybe you were getting bored of things. we used to talk more through the music website,that was fun. I left that messageboard because tbh the people on there these days are twats, i've been on there for like 10 years and contributed a lot yet it seemed like only yourself and a select few others actually gave a **** about me even though I tried to reach out and be nice to everyone. I guess everyone has haters. anyway, I hope you have a happy birthday today and everything is well for you and your cats!


----------



## Xtraneous

I really hope the week thing wasn't something to get rid of me.  

It hasn't even been half an hour and I already want to contact you. I just hope you do it first. I imagine if after the first day you don't then it's kinda obvious.


----------



## Bawsome

Please stop slamming your door, the whole apartment block can hear it, i dont even understand how you can use a door that much, or even make that much noise with it with out noticing how ****ing loud it is.


----------



## pineapplebun

Today was the perfect example of why I find it easy to 'drop' people, because two-faced b*tches are everywhere. I knew this was going to happen; I was simply waiting for when it would happen.


----------



## Anyanka

I may not really know you, but I just wanted to say I keep thinking about you. You have such a sweet smile that matches with a gorgeous disposition, and thinking about you fills me with joy. I know I've only met you once before now, but even in that short time your presence has made such an impact on me. This may be coming off strong, and potentially very uncomfortable for you, for that I'm sorry. For all I know you're married to a wonderful husband and have a bundle of adorable kids. But I was wondering, if you are available and even remotely interested, would like to go out and do something with me? :blush


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm sorry but we can't be friends. You sit there and let you "male" partner of your lesbian relationship bully people - and pretend you don't see it.

that is so not a friend.. you're just a politician...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

i STILL have this crush on Mark Ruffalo.. damn!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

DAMN!!!


----------



## Raphael200

To Everyone here on SAS.

I'm staying .


----------



## sadcat

Jose, please. You're a great guy, really! You don't know it, but sometimes the brief conversations we share are the highlight of my entire lousy day. But please please pleaaaaase stop whistling! I can hear you through my door, and it is driving me insane!

:mum


----------



## Things Unsaid

You've actually been one of the greatest motivations behind the changes I've been making to my life, because you disgust me and I want to be as unlike you as possible. You've given me a clear image of the person I can't allow myself to be and a clearer image of the person I want to be.


----------



## cafune

I want you to care about me. You don't even have to like me, just care about me grudgingly. Or, feel something... anything towards me. Just not indifference, alright?

How do you guys feel about a few souvenir shot glasses?

No, I do not have a boyfriend. What is your problem? Why do you keep asking me that? It's annoying and none of your business!

I'm sorry I'm not the person you want me to be. But, by my standards, I'm a good person who has flaws, just like any other human being. Also, I just don't know how you don't understand that I too have feelings that can be hurt. Your words are sharp, and they stab like knives to the heart. I'm sorry I've disappointed you. If I could so easily change who I was to please you, I think I would, but I can't. I don't know what to say to you anymore. *Soon, I'll be out of your hair, and you'll be free to forget I ever existed.*


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm doing fine. My mental health has taken over most of my life since the last time we talked and it still is. I miss the silly things we talked about, but it'll never be like that anymore. Sorry.


----------



## NoHeart

Man the **** up you goddamn ****head! All your problems are imagined and now shut up and live your life.

I need to tell myself that.


----------



## Revenwyn

Dear Whilma,

Your refusal to take down the "Now Hiring" sign is not exactly inspiring confidence in your new employee.


----------



## Xtraneous

That moment when you do what you want on that day to be happy. Ill be happy too. More than you'll ever know.


----------



## O Range

Sin said:


> I hope you get assassinated


Sin you have a cool avatar. It reminds me of Slayer


----------



## tehuti88

I wish you guys would stop waffling and seriously up my dosage. I'm sick and tired of being fat and tired. This gradual process is too frigging gradual. It's been *four months* already. And NO improvement whatsoever! I really wanted to be better by summer. I missed my yearly trip last year because of this. I'm seriously thinking of overdosing on the stuff [this is not a suicide threat] just to get better what with how you guys are dragging your feet adjusting my stupid dosage!

I want to feel normal again. I'm tired of waiting. See *you* guys wait this long just to feel better and not get fed up. :cry


----------



## CoastalSprite

I didn't think you were like this. I'm disappointed.
-

(Three people) I regret saying anything to you.


----------



## SuperSky

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?!!


----------



## NoHeart

Please just leave me alone... I'm nothing more than a parasite...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It is all %100 your fault, everyone gets along *except you*. You have the nastiest, most selfish and sh*tty attitude of anyone I have ever come across in my life. Your a horrible, awful, and inappropriate person. Your so incredibly unpleasant to be around, that I would rather listen to nails scraping on a chalk board for hours than listen to the sound of your voice for more than a second.

Stop blaming everyone else for the problems that you create. You are only serving to make everyone around you live in misery.

Stop trying to give yourself credit for your delusions of being a helpful person in my life. You took in someone who was broken and you broke me even more. All I needed to get better was someone who was compassionate, understanding, and supportive of my issues and I never got any of that. All I got was hostility and anger from you, because I had problems I couldn't control. I solely blame you for the development of my social anxiety disorder and I will *never* forgive you.

You are my enemy forever and I will jump at any chance I get to make you as miserable as I possibly can. When the time comes for you to stop poisoning the earth with your awful presence, I will see to it that I desecrate your grave on every anniversary of your death


----------



## TrichyTerry

1) I don't think I can do this anymore.

2) Your singing voice is horrible.


----------



## tehuti88

1. I wish you guys would come back. I miss your posts.

2. I wish you guys would post more, and that you enjoyed my posts as well. I wish we were on each others' friends lists. ops


----------



## Revenwyn

Dear Whilma,

Telling me I'm slow on the second day on the job and the first all alone is not helping matters much. I'm not used to cleaning, dishes, gardening, and serving all at once, and I did not even know where the cleaning supplies, vacuum, or outlets were before I got started. 

Also, you hired a server- are things low business wise that you can't afford a dishwasher? 

I'm sticking it out because I desperately need work, but if I could find anything else I'd give you my 2 weeks notice right now.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Go ****** yourself.


----------



## tehuti88

You said a while back you were dying of a terminal disease (and got a lot of commiseration from others)...now you're worried about being homeless and hint often at having to commit suicide. I'm confused. I thought you were dying but now you never make any mention of it. :| I can't help but suspect your comment that you had a "terminal illness" was another suicide reference that went over everyone's heads. I empathize with your pain, but is it good to mislead like that?


----------



## DesertStar91

I don't feel comfortable going to that place with you. I am sorry, please don't chuck me as a friend. If you do, you're mean and I don't want anything to do with you. 

Please tell me the reason why our friendship is only me talking and you listening? How about you talk about yourself because if you don't, it's pointless and our friendship over. I am sick of venting to you when I don't even know you. I mean, sure you're nice lady. I just don't know you and I met you three years ago.

Go **** yourself you stuck up fake ***** *****! I am a better person than you! You're a ****ing ***** and I hear nothing good about you from anyone!!!


----------



## SilentLyric

are we going to see that movie today? ( i know we are)


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Some days you irritate me so much, if I roll my eyes one more time they're going to pop out of my head.


----------



## shelbster18

To the guy I'm dating:

It sucks that you're going to be busy with school and work for the next three weeks. That's too long to wait for another date. I can't wait that long. I'm getting impatient here. :time What am I going to do? We were texting every day and you wouldn't text me at least once today. This ****ing pressure is killing me man. Why does your stupid job have to get in the way of everything?


----------



## StarryNight

I'm sorry that I'm so awkward. Trust me when I say I can't help it.


----------



## Raphael200

Sometimes I pray for all of u.

I even pray for u to understand me for who and what I am.


----------



## tehuti88

Hope you're holding up well.


----------



## Raphael200

U suck.


----------



## dair

I'm atheist... Are you okay with that? 

You're cute.

You're cute.

You're cute. And also, WTF? I have no idea what you think of me. I though we were friends but now... Just... Why? And you still compliment me too... Please explain.


----------



## IveGotToast

Why did you say no to me, but yes to him? He's a ****ing jerk and you know that he cheated on you, yet you still wont leave him. I love you, and I'm right here like I've always been.


----------



## pineapplebun

I'm sorry our friendship has come to this, that I decided to cut you out. Because in all honesty, I'm caught between thinking you really don't give a sh*t because you're pushing me away and avoiding me or thinking that your SA has caused you to run away. I've done my part in trying to be there for you. I'm not chasing after you anymore. If you cared, you would find it in yourself to contact me and apologize for the way you've been acting. Otherwise, I will assume that you were in fact just a jerk who says he cares but obviously, could care less.


----------



## Revenwyn

I can't leave him for you.

I love you, I loved you first, but I met him and married him after I was told you were dead. And I'm not leaving him for you. 

I'm trapped because I love both of you the same. And according to how we all grew up, I'm wrong, I'm a sinner.

My life would not be complete without both of you.

Want a threesome?


----------



## peril

I'm sooo sorry for waiting. I'm sorry for not doing anything. I'm sorry for being so self-absorbed. I'm sorry that it's too late and I can't do anything for you anymore. I love you and I hope you are now at peace.


----------



## tehuti88

You belittled me and my problems, claimed they were actually nonexistent/that I must be lying about my lousy luck in life, claimed that I don't have it nearly as bad as you and *LOL*ed at what a liar you perceived me to be. You show no ability to empathize whatsoever, it's all you you you. My pain (and that of many others) was/is a big joke to you.

Yet I see you almost every day complaining about your life and how miserable you are, claiming that you're really trying but have nothing to show for it, hating on those who insist your life isn't as crappy as you keep claiming, lashing out at even those who try to help or encourage you...day after day of utter misery and self-loathing and hatred and bitterness...you've even claimed you live to hate, that hate is what drives you now.

You know what?...maybe I do have it better than you, because I don't go through every day like that. My life circumstances certainly aren't better than yours, in fact IMO they're worse, but my mentality sure is better. I refuse to let hatred and bitterness drive me through life like you've chosen (and then you blame it on others, and then you want attention for it, and then you lash out when you get "pity"--I don't think even you know what you want). I can actually see some beautiful things in life to keep striving for, some goodness and potential in most people and situations...something you seem incapable of seeing.

You help me keep things in perspective. I'm glad I don't have your mind.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i guess we can't post here becasuse now someone's complaining about our posts?

WTF?


----------



## miminka

i know its futile and destructive but i cant seem to help what i feel about you and these thoughts arise in conjungction with all this shame and guilt and humiliation, worthlessness. i know it doesnt mean anything to you but its how i feel. there's nothing i can seem to do. i guess the only thing to do is avoid you and not think about you and get over you. 

it would make me so happy if you had feelings for me, and because of this i feel rotten. it shouldnt mean anything to me. maybe soon it wont. maybe soon i'll sort myself out and get better, not be so afraid or confused.


----------



## lad

Would you like to rob a bank with me and live in Spain?


----------



## miminka

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> okay..
> 
> i STILL have this crush on Mark Ruffalo.. damn!!


i really want to thank you for making my day with that post.


----------



## KangalLover

do you have any other work beside making fun of me and sleeping with *****es? go suck a d*ck
p.s : no ****


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Why won't you understand - the world doesn't owe you any ****ing favors.


----------



## Things Unsaid

I actually appreciate having you around again, and I hope it's mutual.


----------



## creasy

****ing die. Please. It would genuinely make my day to find out that every trace of you is gone forever.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

It hurts that I want to see you so much more than you want to see me.


----------



## tehuti88

I really wish I was more like you guys. 

I know I've told you this already, but lately, I find myself wishing it even more.


----------



## Xtraneous

Hey, so like... I wanna **** you really bad. 

lol


----------



## AllToAll

Please stop calling. I just want to wallow today while I listen to ballads from the 80s... and a lot of Phil Collins.


----------



## Nitrogen

I wish I could but I still can't.


----------



## shelbster18

I cried over you last night. I should be over you. The fact that you're so understanding and I can be open with you about anything is probably why I can't. I need a concussion so I can forget everything. :[


----------



## probably offline

I wonder if there are masochists who visit this thread frequently just to get some insults. I can't be the only one who feel like I'm getting a good talking to everytime I read posts here.


----------



## Raphael200

No matter how much a normal person may hate u for what called me,I still love U two as my brothers,and yes,u can call me gay,but U can never call me a bad guy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

shelbster18 said:


> I cried over you last night. I should be over you. The fact that you're so understanding and I can be open with you about anything is probably why I can't. I need a concussion so I can forget everything. :[


Awww! Poor thing! :kiss


----------



## miminka

your presence makes me so sad. it leaves its residue on me for days afterwards. you make me feel so pitiful and small. and i feel twice as ashamed because you would think im crazy if you knew doing absolutely nothing makes me feel so low.


----------



## cosmicslop

I wonder what it would be like if you really knew me. And if it would be painful for you to know. 
It is for me.


----------



## tehuti88

I haven't mentioned a thing about you or addressed you in any way, shape, or form since your last insulting PM to me. Yet you're the one to speak up when I've done nothing but leave you alone.

Feel better now that you got in that cheap shot...?

(Oh, and while we're taking cheap shots...your grammar/spelling leaves much to be desired.)


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I was thinking back to school and remembered that I was mean to you on a few occasions. I just wanted to say I am sorry for being a bully and making you sad...I feel bad about it now and I hope you can forgive me.


----------



## shelbster18

I like talking to you still, even though we just talk as friends. But you're such a liar! You told me you were going to do something last night and that you'll talk to me another time right after I tell you I've been down lately and stressing about things. And yet, you still stay online after you told me you were leaving. Do you think I got hit as a child and that I'm this retard or something? I'm not stupid. You don't ****ing care. Why do you keep saying you care? No one cares about me. Not even you. Don't keep saying you care. I've learned to deal with the fact that literally no one out there gives two ****s about me. If you really did care, you'd talk to me after me telling you that I've been stressed lately. Please, don't tell me you care anymore. I don't want to hear it.


----------



## gmlogmd

Please accept me for who am.

Why is that you look at me, notice that I am of South Asian origin and assume am ****i** Muslim. When I am a Christian!

Why are you shocked that a brown person like me is called Amy! Why the fuc* are you shocked by my English name.

Why the hell am I not English as you? You were born in Wales, you grew up in England yet I was born in England yet you call me Indian? You dumb shi* I am more English than you.

Why do you fu**** stare at me when I walk with my white father, like what the hell is white man doing with a brown girl. 

Yes I do have a white father, what's the big deal? 

I hate you all.


----------



## shelbster18

I've been contemplating whether to delete you or not and I'm going to. At least, for awhile anyways. I need to get over you. I still want to be your friend, though. I think it would help me not think about you as much.


----------



## Xtraneous

Whoops? LOL


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_I'm fu*cking disappointed, and you haven't notice yet. 
I need some comfort!:mum
_


----------



## ssalamone

I am hurting really bad right now. I have social anxiety and is hindering me from moving forward in life. It chews me up mentally. I just started seeing this therapist and I hope it works out and I hope I can afford him.


----------



## meghasharma

sanspants08 said:


> To all of my friends with babies: No offense, but I don't like being around them too much. I REALLY don't want to hold yours.


thats exactly how i feel.. its not that i hate little children but i dont generally find the cute or in any way interested to hold them


----------



## renegade disaster

I hope you guys aren't too worried about me. don't worry, i'm alive and doing ok.


----------



## Raphael200

Stop getting yourself into so many bad thread fights!


----------



## shelbster18

Apparently, I have to be super pretty for you to even care about me. I obsess over my looks and I wanted to talk to you about it because it's been bothering me lately and all this other crap. Of course, you don't want to hear that from me, so that's why you said you were "leaving." You can go **** yourself. I think I'll just lose more weight. I haven't been having much of an appetite anyways.


----------



## Lazarus

Sorry I haven't talked to you guys in over a year. So many personal issues that I'd ignored my entire life suddenly bubbled to the surface and I didn't feel confident enough to confide in you guys and selfishly decided to send myself into social exile. I miss you guys everyday. 

Also...
You're hot and I'm awkward. Let's be hotward together.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Would you please stop making horrible decisions and bringing more drama into your life?


----------



## tehuti88

I didn't know that about you! :eek But for some reason it makes me respect you more... 

I can't say this on your page as I feel it might be tacky or lame, yet it's simply the way my mind works. ops


----------



## deesonjame

My salami needs to be stored somewhere. Preferably in your honey pot.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I wish I could get the guts to explain to you how much it _really_ hurts when you put my problems aside and talk to me like I'm supposed to just get over what happened a few months ago, and even as my family, you barely know a quarter of what I've been through. I grew up my whole life being told to just "get over it" and by God, do I try to "get over it" every single day of my life, but I can't! I just can't. I grew up surrounded by violence, second-hand and first-hand, either in the hands of my mother, or by watching while she let these monsters hurt and control her. You think I don't despise myself for not doing anything?

I made the decision to be the only female in this broken family to never let herself be controlled by anyone harmful, and I don't care if you see me as a b*tch for it. I refuse to be slapped around or bowing down to anyone like you have.

Every single day, I fantasize about different ways I could kill myself, and have been for years now, but that doesn't matter, does it? I'm only complaining, aren't I? I have attempted to kill myself six times in the past couple years, and failed every time. A few times the only thing that held me back was that promise that the only father figure in my life told me - that things will look up, and he's the only one who's ever told me he was proud of me. And now he's dead, too. I have nothing to stop me, but you don't give a damn. Last week, I had to be physically held down to stop me from offing myself, but you ignored me screaming one floor up "I want to die".

Every day it's another episode. Another panic attack, another flashback, another major depressive bout where I won't leave my bed for days, or another suicidal episode. But you're not aware of that, are you?

I *hate* you. I *hate* you, and I'm so, so angry inside because of everything you and everyone else turned their heads from. I can't trust, I can't feel genuine happiness, all I feel is fear, sadness, and anger and I take it all out on myself and I hate myself for letting myself be so angry. I *loathe* myself, but you'll never know that, will you?

Ignorance is bliss, isn't it?


----------



## shyaddict

hey gorgeous i seen you every week and i always get really nervous when you get close too me I've wanted to say hello maybe get your name. my name's hector btw i would love to get to know you maybe we could be friends and if you like what you discover maybe we can be more someday like tomorrow. (this girl at church lol) i wish i had game and confidence. and to my cousin ihate how you ridicule me for your enjoyment in front of your friends i hate when you talk about everything i'm messing up in just to make me feel bad i hate how you bring up everything in my life that im ashamed off and laugh about it to my face i show you nothing but love and you show me nothing but hate you even used to tell ppl iwasnt related to you and that you didnt know me. you always treated everybody better than me and i grew up in the same house with you raised by the same mom. i see you as the fakest friend anybody could have when you need something from me you know me but the rest of the time i dont exist in your world


----------



## Gloomlight

I have less hope for you than I have for myself, how sad is that? You're going to die like this and I'm going to feel guilt about it for the rest of my life.


----------



## missapd

Person one: You don't care about anyone but yourself and you use me as a vessel for speaking about yourself, you never ask me about myself.


Person two: I sorta have a crush on you even though you're my cousin


----------



## missapd

(Fourth cousin. As if that makes it any better. I never see him)

And as an addition to person one: I'm only friends with you because I have no one to talk to at uni and I'd be super lonely otherwise. And you keep talking to me even when you know I'm not listening/have headphones in/have left the area, which just proves that you don't talk to me because you like me


----------



## Mur

Don't call me your best friend if I only get to see you every few months, it isn't like we live hundreds of miles away from each other either.


----------



## shelbster18

What the ****? Your douchebag of a brother is bullying you and he's getting away with it? He yells at you to go to sleep and you obey him because you don't want your parents to wake up and cause drama. Who cares if it causes drama? Your own brother is bullying you. Your parents are supposed to be there for you. They're ****ty parents. You're an adult. I want to help you. I'm pissed off and upset that he's doing this to you. The more you obey him, the more he's going to get his way. I'm just so angry that all I can do is get upset over this. No one should be a victim of bullying. I want to help you as much as I can. It's frustrating me and it's not fair! If I were you, I'd punch that ****** right where it hurts. He can't control you. I wish it was illegal for siblings to bully one another. This is some ****ed up ****.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

***** you, **** you, **** you, and **** you too.*


----------



## shelbster18

I was happy for you when you texted me saying you got your son back. Or at least, for a little while. Hopefully, you get to keep him for good and that *****y ex-wife of yours doesn't. But then, when you ask me how I'm doing and I tell you, all you do is say, "Nice." And then, I say, "Yea, I guess." And you quit texting me. I should just crawl in a whole and die!  That's proof that no one cares.


----------



## Xtraneous

#1: Talk **** over the phone all you want bet if I see you in person in two weeks ill ****ing kill you on the spot for running your mouth AND/or finding out you tried some **** with that one girl. 

#2: You show restraint because of everything we've been through. If I can't even remotely change your mind when I see you then... wow. I'm just not gonna give up on us.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Oh so you think if you go around spreading nonsense about me, I'm just going to sit here and laugh? Well, you'd better be prepared because a storm's coming.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Mom when I thank you for making me dinner, it doesn't mean I like it when you do. I'm just being polite. Please stop making me dinner... The stuff you and dad make is too good and it's making me fat :blank
-

Riot jokes. They're neither funny nor original. And f-ck you.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wow. I understand you're lonely but that doesn't mean you get to treat me like complete ****. I'm usually polite, even to douche bags, but you crossed the line. I was having a good day for once, and I was trying to be social and talk to you, but you just crushed me and single-handedly threw me back into the spiral of depression. **** you.


----------



## kate7

1) I can't stop thinking about you and it's driving me crazy that I can't even talk to you

2) I can't stand what you do to me. You treat me like **** and once I finally have the strength to stop talking to you, a few weeks later you always come back, and I can't say no to you. Once I start to think that I can am fine without you, you come back. I know you think I really don't care about if i lose you or not, but I really do care. I wish you would mean it when you tell me you are going to change. I love you so much but I hate you at the same time. why do you do thisssss


----------



## cosmicslop

It's not that I'm afraid to say this since I was just in an argument that with someone who missed every point every time, so it's too late for it but:

I'm not about holding hands and rainbows . Get used to me being angry about being disrespected and patronized about core aspects of who I am. This is you: "waah, why do you have to know you have self-worth and not be a pushover that coddles my willful ignorance and refusal in trying to be a good listener ;~; why r u so meeeean and dont' think that people shouldn't be held accountable for wrong things they say and that they're allowed to backpedal as much as they need to so that instead you end up looking like the one who's wrong. i'm just trying to misunderstand you waaah ;~;" Tough break for you is all I can say.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Time for another rant 

You all need to pull your **** together, especially you. I'm sick of your **** SAS. 

I mean seriously, you've got 19 year olds on here saying that "they've given up" on ever having a relationship or a happy life. What the **** is this ****?! 
Its almost as if some people are comfortable, and happy to talk about how **** their lives are, and aren't willing to even try and change. And I don't mean bull**** trying, I mean actually trying. It's like people are just attention-seeking, I honestly hope they are.

Its gotten to the point where even I feel healthy in comparison to how some people are unable to move forward. And I have PTSD for ****s sake! This **** is ridiculous... 

****, I can't stop ****ing swearing. Oh well, the censor-bot is here. 

Basically, this site is getting depressing, some people are just unwilling to change, or push themselves for something better, as if they're content like they are. And I'm sick of seeing people on this site, who I actually respect, just being unable to do anything to help themselves.


----------



## Xtraneous

I get the feeling you went back into the cycle. It seems to be what you've been doing for years and I wasn't wrong when you denied it. Why can't you stop? **** is disgusting.


----------



## DesertStar91

**** YOU!!!


----------



## jennyrsand

I am so sorry that I wasted your time. I never deserved to be your best friend. May you live a long and happy life.


----------



## tehuti88

Quoting your own line over and over and over does not make you sound edgy. Especially considering how many people on this site seem to endorse the idea of how much humanity sucks and how everyone on the planet should just be wiped out, you're not coming across as edgy for believing that, in fact you seem to be with the majority...which, based on your own stated disdain for the majority, I think should gall you. :/


----------



## shelbster18

I just realized that deleting you would also benefit you. I just want you to be happy and get out there to do things because I know you said you were down about that the last time we talked. I want to make it 2 months at the most going without talking to you. I think it would help. It's hard to do but it had to be done. :[ I'll always want to talk to you.


----------



## MindOverMood

Happy(belated)Birthday.


----------



## Odinn

Whenever I read your story it makes me feel so happy, like when I used to read books over and over in school.
You may not know it, but you have given happiness to me.
It's not much, but you said you wanted to share happiness, right?
Well you have.
Thank you...


----------



## TryingMara

I feel miserable 99% of the time. I wish I'd given you something to be proud of, but I must seem like the laziest person to you. I just can't force myself to do things anymore. Even when I have something to look forward to, or I'm doing something I usually enjoy, there are always these underlying feelings of sadness, hopelessness, worthlessness...and those words don't even fully describe how I feel. I don't even know how to put it into words. I constantly feel overwhelmed even by the littlest things now. It's not your fault, you've given me so much. If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have survived this far. I fear that what I thought would hurt you then will crush you now. It hurts so much to know that even though we are very close, they'll always be so much about me you won't understand. I have tried, really tried..but the only thing I've learned is that there are some things that don't change no matter how hard we try.


----------



## The Crow

I'm completely and utterly powerless to help you. I'm so sorry. You are the most important person in the world to me. Last September, I tried to do what you almost did on Friday. Just, please... Talk to me if you ever get overwhelmed. You're never alone. I love you.


----------



## shelbster18

You message me on FB to tell me that you're sorry you haven't been talking to me lately. It's almost as if you're in denial that I deleted you. I can understand that, though. But thanks for the Happy birthday.  I want to make it up to you somehow. :cry This is still hard but your message made my day.


----------



## cmed

I enjoyed your company and would be delighted to see you again.


----------



## Xtraneous

That guy again bro? Really? Did him using you last year not teach you a damn thing? Ffs. You're ****ing retarded. But you're not like that anymore right? LOL. Once a ... Always one.


----------



## straightarrows

Everytime I read this topic I feel sick,, it's scarry how much people hide in their hearts,, brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hammerfast

I know they're spying on me....


----------



## JustAPhase

You think I don't notice you staring, pointing, laughing. You think I don't notice, but I do. And I'm remembering your faces. We'll see if you're still laughing when the tables have turned.


----------



## hammerfast

You won't believe the things I know !!!!


----------



## sunflowerdreams

You lifted me higher than I have ever been lifted, you loved me more than I have ever been loved, you made me the happiest than I have ever felt, 
and I just let you go.

I should have fought harder.
I shouldn't have held back, 
I shouldn't have been scared. 
I convinced you that I needed this and that you were holding me back from my dreams. But you were bigger than any dream of mine. When you have something you want, you got something to lose and I was just so afraid of losing you that I prepared myself for the inevitable...and ended up being the cause of it failing. I used to hurt before, and you healed me, but I'm still so broken in the parts that matter the most. 

I wish "I'm sorry" could fix all this and even though I know it doesn't...I'm sorry. 
When I get too close, I retreat. 
I stopped talking to you and I know you think it's because I've moved on and I'm trying to forget you, but it's only because I miss you too much. 
Time isn't going to fix this, and I know now that distance doesn't either, I don't know what will but I'm afraid that there will always be this void in my heart that only you could fill. You were perfect, thank you.
I loved you yesterday, I love you still, I always have and I always will. 
I should have fought harder Jarod. 

-Jackie


----------



## CoastalSprite

I would pay you to write. Seriously. I LOVE YOUR WORK SO MUCH. Publish your stuff... It's so beautiful that I hang onto every word and want to print out and bind into a book.


----------



## saltyleaf

it's not you it's me :/


----------



## MindOverMood

saltyleaf said:


> it's not you it's me :/


----------



## Things Unsaid

I'm glad we're talking again. I missed you more than you know.

Especially because I look up to you. You've had years of experience in my field and have kind, consistent morals that I mostly agree with. You've had the patience to teach me numerous tricks, and I know you stand up for people behind the scenes all the time. You're a truly respectable human being in my eyes.

Especially because I was worried about you. You isolate yourself and use over-the-counter sleep aids more than anyone in a safe emotional state does; the former almost compulsively. You're probably also a truly troubled human being.

What would I say if I were to say anything? Would you refuse help on the grounds of being an emotionally constipated curmudgeon? I'll be here as long as you'll have me around, because I guess that's all I know how to offer.

I remember you saying that you need your friends to challenge you if you're being an idiot and help keep you on the right track rather than get hurt if you're in a prickly mood. I can do that for you, too.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Can we PLEASE go eat at Cactus Club sometime? Every time I ask, you always say you're not in the mood to see girls in short skirts. So you're never in the mood, and hence we've never eaten there. Why not?? It's not like they upstage you- You're more beautiful than any of them hun. Please please please, just once and we'll go haunt somewhere else after. 

I don't even want to eat there that much, it's just your constant refusal that has made it a goal of mine :blank


----------



## shelbster18

Not afraid to say this.

I can't wait to talk to you during Spring break. =D This **** is harder than getting rid of an addiction. Well, actually you are an addiction. 


Unrelated. Why won't any of the smilies show up on my browser today?


----------



## Stilla

You said you wanted to be friends but as soon as you realized you couldn't **** me you stopped talking to me... That'd probably be textbook on how to NOT be a friend.

That's it, that'd be the last thing I'd say to you. I won't let you infect my mind any longer.


----------



## miminka

this may sound creepy but i still remember your smell of cigarettes and powdery musk and i wish i replied to that ****ing email you sent me four months ago because i want to see you again, i miss you and i really want more [female] friends.


----------



## Simurg

Mum, Dad, I really don't like you.
Also, I don't believe in your God anymore. 
I'm just pretending otherwise because I need shelter and I don't have the means to make it on my own.
Yes I suck. :blank


----------



## Jarebear

I want to make babies with you


----------



## miminka

you need to learn more about vaginas imho


----------



## Raphael200

When I call U sir,It means I respect U.


----------



## tehuti88

(ETA--YAY I GOT AN EMOTICON TO WORK!!)


----------



## ApathyDivine

I need some space


----------



## fanatic203

Why do you spend all this time making all these plans, and then repeatedly change them, and screw me over in the process?! Shouldn't you have thought of these things beforehand?!


----------



## Still Waters

Not afraid to say this,just know it wouldn't matter a hoot if I did.-PLEASE stop talking about your idiotic bowel movements and other related bathroom habits! This might come as a huge shock,but NO ONE wants to know about that-Do you truly believe you're that darn fascinating? WE ALL POOP-you're not special in that regard -but the way you assume everyone wants a plop by plop account when yours hits the bowl is WEIRD!!


----------



## DesertStar91

You are all a bunch of selfish people who only care about yourselves. You could care less if I lived or died. You don't want to be my friends!I wish I could have seen this three years ago. You people are mean and rude. How dare you.


----------



## aquilla

1.
Ok, that's it. If you think I'm a total ***** and treat you bad, leave me. Bad,vicious, short-tempered and uncontrollable me is not worth such a good person like you, yeah, I got that. But oh, dear, like I've said before , the door is open. It just seems that you are the one who needs this, not me.

2. 
ohhh you're so cute. Really, really em, extraordinary, if that's the word. And It' s a real shame that you'll leave and we won't get to know each other better.


----------



## pineapplebun

Note to self: 

And then it dawned on me, "WTF is the matter with you? WTF are you doing?" Oh boy, I've been stupid.


----------



## shelbster18

Still Waters said:


> Not afraid to say this,just no it wouldn't matter a hoot if I did.-PLEASE stop talking about your idiotic bowel movements and other related bathroom habits! This might come as a huge shock,but NO ONE wants to know about that-Do you truly believe you're that darn fascinating? WE ALL POOP-you're not special in that regard -but the way you assume everyone wants a plop by plop account when yours hits the bowl is WEIRD!!


lmfao

It's gotten easier going without talking to you. But once Spring break gets here, I pwomise I'll talk to you every day. :>


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> It's gotten easier going without talking to you. But once Spring break gets here, I pwomise I'll talk to you every day. :>


I had a dream that I was talking to you online a few nights ago and you had a job and a girlfriend but I wasn't happy for you in the dream. I didn't want you to move on. I feel bad for saying that. :[ It's my first dream I've ever had about you.


----------



## shelbster18

I hope you still want to talk to be by the time Spring break gets here. :[


----------



## Bawsome

I want to run away with you to a distant land and build a new life together.


----------



## Astraia

Seriously dude, stop blaming me because you can't control yourself. It is not my fault that your hormones are out of control. You know that I was madly in love with you, and I would have done almost anything for you, but you chose another woman over me. I moved on, found someone new, who actually wants to be with me too. But just because I moved on, doesn't mean that it doesn't hurt me when you talk about wanting to be with me, wanting to have sex with me, thinking that maybe you made a mistake choosing her over me, because every time you do, my feelings for you just come rushing back, even though I know you're not worth it. You should have thought about that before you made the choice. Just because she doesn't want to sleep with you till you're married, does not give you the right to come to me every time you are horny. And honestly, you need to stop saying that you are a good person, because you are not. You hurt me, and if your girlfriend ever finds out about the things you have been saying to me, she is going to dump your *** faster than you can try to cover it...


----------



## Xtraneous

You wanna go out some time? :3


----------



## iamwhatiam

You got your revenge. Congrats.


----------



## NoHeart

You bring out the worst in me, I think the reason I get so frustrated with you all the time is because everytime I look at you or your life, I see myself and all my failures, I see all the things I'm trying so ****ing hard to forget and there you are reminding me again because you're the same.

I want to stop blaming you but I don't think I can untill I resolve these self-loathing thoughts I have. I really hope we can make things normal between us again some day, but I don't know when that day will come and I don't think it would be good for us to be around each other untill that time comes.

Honestly you're not doing anything wrong, it's me that has a problem here.


----------



## SPC

thank you


----------



## nessersqt

iamwhatiam said:


> You got your revenge. Congrats.


:sigh


----------



## extremly

Baby I got a plan, runaway as fast as you can


----------



## Emnity33

You're a complete ****ing ******* and dont even know why I hang out with you. Everything you do is to impress other people around you. Ive known you since you were that little chubby 14 year old kid with no friends. I was there for you. Now look at you.. you're an egocentric prick and I hate being around you. I liked you better before..

If you roll your eyes at me when I talk one more time I swear to god I will cut them out. Don't think I dont notice you prick.. 

Aaah I feel better now that I got that off my chest


----------



## False Protagonist

You sicken me. I wish you'd just piss off. You and your friends.


----------



## Otherside

I wasn't looking for attention when I sent that text back in December. It was real. I don't remember sending it, I really don't, and you were far from the only person who got sent one of those.

I got lucky.


----------



## Queen of Spades

**** you. **** all of you.


----------



## Astraia

When are you finally going to accept that it is over.
Yes, we were together for a long time, and yes, I understand that it is stupid to just throw a relationship that long away. And yes, I understand that you have your issues and reasons for why you have been treating me like ****. But just because you have reasons, doesn't mean I just have to put up with it. Just because you have finally decided to get help, doesn't mean that I am just going to be able to forgive you for everything. You broke something in me, you killed all feelings I have for you.


----------



## tehuti88

I have to admit, I rather wish that compliment had been about me...in fact I was kind of secretly hoping it was, and it gave me a boost to think there was somebody out there thinking that. I'm kind of sad to learn it wasn't about me. And I feel rather lame and self-centered now having hoped that it was. I know, I'm not that important or noticeable.


----------



## StNaive

1) It hurt me when you ended things, but I'm also sorry that I made you feel the need to. I wish we could still be friends, or that I could go back and try again.
2) I still don't totally forgive you, and now you're not around to see when I do, but I will never stop trying.

(two different people)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I dropped out of uni, again. For the past month I've spent wednesdays and fridays riding random buses and loitering in parks.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I've always been jealous of you - there is even a part of me that dislikes you, which I'm ashamed of. Sometimes I wish I hadn't helped you find your passion. 

You hurt me when you hooked up with a guy I was interested in, and you knew I liked him. It hurt me when I confronted you and you denied it. I hate to admit this, but I'll never trust you to be alone with anyone I'm interested in. 

There is a part of me that doesn't want you in my life. I wish you would call me to check up on me, instead to complain about you issues. I just feel so angry at you now. I'm sorry for all the negative thoughts I have that you don't realize. I wish I could get over these feelings of resentment.


----------



## Still Waters

It's a little scary how much time you must spend tracking posts/threads around here and refuting what others say in a particular post/thread by throwing in their faces what they've previously said around here-and pointing out what hypocrites they are. It makes you look small and ridiculous.


----------



## cozynights

I envy you. I know envy is a bad thing, but I do. You are extremely sweet to me, so I'm sorry.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Stop flattering yourself. I don't think you intend to anger me, but somehow every conversation seems to end in a fight. This is ridiculous. I like how you apologize every single time, but never manage to learn. I think it's best we either stick to playful conversation, or stop talking altogether. Every time I see a passive aggressive comment with your name attached, I get upset. You've noticed my sensitivity, but haven't changed your attitude or approach, in private or on the public forums. I don't mean to threaten but if you continue to upset me, you'll be the first person on my ignore list. Not like I'll miss many of your posts. So far I've only seen useless banter and veiled insults. It's good to lighten up the mood here once in a while, but come on. This is an advice and support forum for social anxiety.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Still Waters said:


> Not afraid to say this,just know it wouldn't matter a hoot if I did.-PLEASE stop talking about your idiotic bowel movements and other related bathroom habits! This might come as a huge shock,but NO ONE wants to know about that-Do you truly believe you're that darn fascinating? WE ALL POOP-you're not special in that regard -but the way you assume everyone wants a plop by plop account when yours hits the bowl is WEIRD!!


I thoroughly lol'd. My sister seems to think it's alright to discuss her most recent toilet ventures every night at the dinner table.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I swear, everytime someone thinks Sweden is socialist, I sincerely hope that the governments of the world decide to just pump gas into every public building and restart the human species from scratch. I sincerely do. 
Calling Sweden socialist is as correct as calling the US a banana republic, i.e. _its not f*сking correct you damn dropkick_. 
If you think a capitalist democracy is socialist, I immediatley assume you're an idiot. Just being honest, I put people who consider Scandinavian nations to be socialist in the same pile as people who think creationism should be taught in science class. Its called the _dumb as ****_ pile.


----------



## renegade disaster

****s sake you know I have sa, why are you arranging a big social dinner out in public. we can just have something to eat here. why do you always have to make such a big fuss and go overboard ,its not like the queen is coming over!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

probably offline said:


> I wonder if there are masochists who visit this thread frequently just to get some insults. I can't be the only one who feel like I'm getting a good talking to everytime I read posts here.


lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

You said you couldn't go off campus today because you had a very important meeting. So I walked to the store by myself. Then I passed by the parking lot, with you in your car along with 2 other laughing friends, and you made me feel like complete ****. You could have at least had the guts to tell me you didn't want to hang out. But you felt the need to lie. 

And I saw you guys too. When I was walking back down the sidewalk toward school toward the end of lunch. Sitting in your car, thinking you're cool as ****. Your window is rolled down and from the corner of my eye I see you see me. But you don't say anything. You don't even say hello. Wave. Nothing. Nada. I looked down at my solid flesh and calculated that my inner identity had not yet projected itself on my physical being, making my skin transluscent. I was fully visible. The sun was shining and I walked past you two and you acted as if we were complete strangers.

But why do I even care? You treated me like dirt when you knew me. I should be used to being a nobody by now.


----------



## dair

What do you think about me? I have no idea what you think about me and I always want to know. I can't tell if you think I'm a little awkward or shy, maybe the same as you. Am I even important to you at all? Do you ever think about me or am I just there?


----------



## NoHeart

I just need you to tell me it's okay.


----------



## Sirius B

I want to be a Gundam pilot lmao.


----------



## StNaive

I wish you would realize that you deserve so much better and that you really can have it. You're such a great person and I wish I could just do everything to make it okay. I wish I could take it from you so you could be happy.


----------



## rockoalol

just because i'm crazy anxious all the time doesnt mean there isnt a God in heaven who doesnt love me, or you for that matter. dont' let my problems affect your eternity


----------



## pineapplebun

I'm going to miss you guys when I go.


----------



## NoHeart

I have social anxiety.......


----------



## Raphael200

Forgive me,I have shamed U sir.


----------



## probably offline

I really can't stand people like you. Your faked humility and obnoxious ways. You're not funny, quirky or original. You just go on an on about your shallow issues/interests and demand constant attention. You sound and act like Shoshanna.

I finally found a use for this thread, thanks.


----------



## kiirby

You are mine, you aren't allowed to have a life that doesn't involve me. You are supposed to be miserable without me, you are supposed to need me. I am trying to tell myself that it is a good thing that you are happy now, without me, that you have a job and friends and all of that, but it makes me sick to my stomach. It would've been better, at the very least, if you had refused to talk to me. At least then I could've allowed myself the comfort of thinking you were still upset.

I am possessive and manipulative and that will never change. You shouldn't be talking to me again. I will either desperately attempt to own you again, or upset you terribly. I am not a normal person and I cannot control myself. You need to run away.


----------



## Bawsome

Yes this is going to make things awkward.


----------



## cafune

I'm done with this. I cannot believe you called me selfish. How dare you? How ignorant and blind are you? Take a look at yourself. You think I'm the one behaving selfishly? Everything that you have done has been in your best interests. You haven't even taken a moment to think about how this has been affecting me. I don't even know where to begin. There is so much that I want to say to you. I want to scream. I want to curse. I want you to understand. I want you to feel ashamed for how horribly you've been treating me. I hate everything about you. I used to have so much respect for you. You could do no wrong. Well, not anymore; I've grown up. You are entitled to your superstitious, ridiculous, senseless beliefs, but you have no right to interfere with the way I live my life, or to control me. How bigoted and intolerant. I'm done with you. I will not stand for any more emotional abuse. This is over. Just stay away from me. Are we clear?

--- 

Can I move in with you?


----------



## renegade disaster

you could have reminded me that you were going into hospital, now it just seems like I don't have any concern for you. I do give a damn you know! my memory isn't that great with these sorts of details,dates times etc.


----------



## tieffers

Please stop touching me.


----------



## cosmicslop

who here has a galaxy s3 and lives near brooklyn? is it safe for me to conclude based on this ip tracker information you're a dirty hipster and probably live in one of the gentrified neighborhoods? can i have some of your money please. my family needs it.


----------



## Freiheit

I bet you talk **** about me after I leave.


----------



## Spritz11

I think I'm falling in love with you. Brilliant.


----------



## NoHeart

Just delete me already...


----------



## Etherealx

나는 너 보고싶어. 사랑해요, 너랑 같이 있고싶어.
맨날 ...

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## totalloner

OK, so I am the one with the mental illness. You don't realise how hard that is to swallow. To admit. That I am the one who has his wires crossed, who got too big for his boots, who lacked humility, who cracked under the pressure and made a total *** of himself.
But i understand. Your role is to maintain equilibrium, And I'm a threat to that. Despite my SA I have a big mouth and my loyalty and professionalism suck. Maturity has never been my forte. You want me to leave don't you? That hurts actually. I know i threaten your reputation but I would've hoped you would say "hey total, we need you here, I want you to stay." But the fact that I am very replaceable is a huge reality check. I just wanted some acknowledgement that I was valued, respected even.
So life goes on. next job, next melodrama. "now they are just somebody that I used to know". What does all this mean? God please tell me!


----------



## HollowPrince

I'm wasting your time... :/


----------



## tehuti88

I wish you wouldn't download videos here when you can do it at work much easier/faster and without using up some of our data. And that instead of a Facebook game you could play one of the games I have on CD without having to be online to do it. I know if I bring this up with you though you'll just want to argue that I use the Internet more than you do. Which is true. But you have access to two Internet connections, including a free, much faster one with unlimited bandwidth, whereas I have just this one slow limited connection, and I'm paying for it.

Plus the reason I'm online so damn much is because I have no social life. But if I were to tell you that, you'd accuse me of trying to make you feel guilty, and then that would make me feel even worse for being lonely and relying on the stupid Internet for my interactions. :/

You'd also probably accuse me of being stupid for thinking that anyone online is "real" or that anything anyone online says matters...


----------



## sunflowerdreams

sunflowerdreams said:


> You lifted me higher than I have ever been lifted, you loved me more than I have ever been loved, you made me the happiest than I have ever felt,
> and I just let you go.
> 
> I should have fought harder.
> I shouldn't have held back,
> I shouldn't have been scared.
> I convinced you that I needed this and that you were holding me back from my dreams. But you were bigger than any dream of mine. When you have something you want, you got something to lose and I was just so afraid of losing you that I prepared myself for the inevitable...and ended up being the cause of it failing. I used to hurt before, and you healed me, but I'm still so broken in the parts that matter the most.
> 
> I wish "I'm sorry" could fix all this and even though I know it doesn't...I'm sorry.
> When I get too close, I retreat.
> I stopped talking to you and I know you think it's because I've moved on and I'm trying to forget you, but it's only because I miss you too much.
> Time isn't going to fix this, and I know now that distance doesn't either, I don't know what will but I'm afraid that there will always be this void in my heart that only you could fill. You were perfect, thank you.
> I loved you yesterday, I love you still, I always have and I always will.
> I should have fought harder Jarod.
> 
> -Jackie


Everytime I wanna talk to you I write it down so I could get it out of my system-almost like a diary entry.

3/24/13
I'm laying down now, It's 1:52am and I can't sleep. I'm laying on my side. I remember sleeping in this position-you behind me perfectly fitting the curves of my body and your head just resting behind my neck. I remember the feel of your breath behind my ear. It tickled me so much-it would make my little hairs standup and also give me goosebumps. I used to move away from that position because I would just keep giggling and I couldn't sleep. I regret all the times I didn't fully appreciate moments like those. What I would do to feel that again...

-Jackie


----------



## handsupmidnight

I hope you don't hate me. You're the only friend I have right now.


----------



## WilliamSC87

I wish you'd notice my accomplishments and not my failures while I'm working towards a career in Audio Engineering!


----------



## heysam

You stupid fukcing pretentious unappreciative dick sucking selfish WHOORE! I hate you more than anything in this world. You treated me like a fukcing garbage after I helped you with so many things while your ugly asss was still unemployed and struggling. I let you live in my freaking room, use my computer and internet, eat my foods, etc for 3 freakin months. And when you finally got a job, you were gone in the blink of an eye. No thank you or anything of sort, eh? You're a sluut, yes you know that. You used to have sex with guys for money and yet, I still accepted you here without asking first if you're STD'S-FREE because I didn't want to hurt your feelings. Seriously bitcch, if you're still doing your old dirty job, get yourself checked asap. Oh, wait! No, don't get yourself checked. Just keep having sex with different guys until you catch something that will slowly kill you in a very painful and embarrassing way. Hope you die soon, you homewrecking leech. Sincerely, your old friend you just used.

PS: You're disgusting, I can't believe I let you use my bathroom. ashakhasikd


----------



## totalloner

^
heavy duty!


----------



## BillDauterive

Please just block me on Facebook and get it over with. I should have treated you better, acted much differently. But its too late now and I made you hate me and despise me, probably on purpose.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Whenever you tell me how therapy won't help me it just irritates me. You're comparing your experiences with what I need. I get it didn't help you, but maybe you didn't open yourself to it. It doesn't mean it won't work for me. Is it too much for you to just be supportive? I wish you would stop assuming the worst about me.

I wish you weren't so negative, cynical, and jaded, because it is pushing me away. 

You just don't understand how lonesome my life has been, because you're too busy thinking of your experiences rather than empathizing with mine. Sometimes I think because I am so sensitive and emotional that maybe the best thing for you is for me to cut you off. I feel like I burden you and I get hurt too easily. If I left, you would be less burdened.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Whenever you tell me how therapy won't help me it just irritates me. You're comparing your experiences with what I need. I get it didn't help you, but maybe you didn't open yourself to it. It doesn't mean it won't work for me. Is it too much for you to just be supportive? I wish you would stop assuming the worst about me.

I wish you weren't so negative, cynical, and jaded, because it is pushing me away. 

You just don't understand how lonesome my life has been, because you're too busy thinking of your experiences rather than empathizing with mine. Sometimes I think because I am so sensitive and emotional that maybe the best thing for you is for me to cut you off. I feel like I burden you and I get hurt too easily. If I left, you would be less burdened.


----------



## mezzoforte

kiirby said:


> You are mine, you aren't allowed to have a life that doesn't involve me. You are supposed to be miserable without me, you are supposed to need me. I am trying to tell myself that it is a good thing that you are happy now, without me, that you have a job and friends and all of that, but it makes me sick to my stomach. It would've been better, at the very least, if you had refused to talk to me. At least then I could've allowed myself the comfort of thinking you were still upset.
> 
> I am possessive and manipulative and that will never change. You shouldn't be talking to me again. I will either desperately attempt to own you again, or upset you terribly. I am not a normal person and I cannot control myself. You need to run away.


You sound kinky


----------



## NoHeart

It's not that I hate you, It's just that I think I lost pretty much all respect for you a long time ago...

I won't bother expressing these feelings towards you, I'm just completely apathethic towards you both at this point.... whether you live or die doesn't matter to me anymore.

You're only a part of my life right now because there's no alternative, I'm sure we can part ways in the near future and things'll be good for all of us, we'll go our merry ways.

If other people are more forgiving than I am then I'm glad, it's just another one of my weaknesses I'm afraid... I'm not that noble.

You betrayed yourselves.


----------



## xMissChloex

Why don't you believe in me? I am obviously better than I used to be but why don't you care? You wont let me go to a formal in Brisbane with my best friend Kieran because you think I wont be able to ''handle'' it. I wouldn't have accepted Kierans proposal if I thought I wouldn't be able to handle it! I'm not like one of those people that take medication and do the most irrational things. I thought about it before I gave my consent! This is my only chance to actually experience a formal. I am not graduating at my school so why not take the chance to go somewhere else and experience the one thing i've hated myself for leaving school for. I would have missed out on the only thing I cared about in school. And why don't you listen to me when I tell you i've changed? I use to be so much worse I couldn't even leave my room look at me now. I go downtown by myself and buy things. But you don't care right? You still think i'm the same old Chloe.. The one who cowered in her room at the thought of interaction with people. Well look at me now you f**king Blind B!TCH! At least dad supports my decisions!

Yours sincerely. Chloe your youngest daughter.


----------



## extremly

The guy you are dating is a piece of sh*t. You need to be with me. I know, I wish I had the money to be as flashy as him, but I don't. I got ambition? Does that count for anything?


----------



## Elad

I wish I still talked and hung out with you, even if it would be detrimental to my health. I keep thinking about you lately and how you ****ed me over, but really I know it isn't all the truth and I just needed to make up a reason to hate you, so that I could shut you out and move on.

Having said that, I really really _really_ want to drive past you one day just so I can look you dead in the eyes and show my middle finger, emotionless. Or on the flip side show too much emotion and laugh hysterically like a mad man shouting words such as ***** and **** with my head out the window, but I think that would show too much weakness, giving you undeserved satisfaction and comfort from others.

Am I afraid to say this to you? probably not, but I closed facebook so this will have to do. I'm not even sure what I'm talking about anymore, or if I hate/love you.


----------



## Deeau

" I'd give anything to get out the right words, but it's been so long and for nothing has changed. I still think about you more than I should and find myself doing the stupidest things because I miss you, I know u don't care , wish I'd never too it that far for you to feel like you do, all I ever wanted was you, bit what you came from or what you could offer in your position , I loved you , I love you still even though its been six months and no word from you, I know your doing well and there's nothing more I'd wish and want for you, just always thought I'd b there with you . I'm so sorry for not ever understanding what you really felt and never having the courage to show you how I did ...., your so amazing even tho you will never get this , some words are better left unsaid, take care beautiful, you meant more than life itself cause without u, I would have never made it as far as I did.. I thank you and always be loving you.. Cya beautiful". Sorry about that guys but not having the best night, and yes that was so something for my ex that I just needed to get off my chest. Take care all


----------



## courtneylouisebaker

'why is it that when i finally tell you what's going on, you don't even have the decency to look at me. you were meant to help me and now it's been 3 weeks since you last spoke to me, you're tearing me apart.'


----------



## wallenstein

You always ruin everything. I hate you.


----------



## renegade disaster

yes I found the cliff richard flyers again,very funny.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I really don't want to go. You're making my anxiety go through the roof. I only slept for 2 hours last night and when I woke up this morning, I felt nauseous and light headed. I was crying 2 days ago begging my mum not to go. But you guilt tripped me into it. I guess I have to, or I'm losing the only friend I have left.


----------



## millyxox

Dear Carl, **** off and stop wasting my time. I know what you're trying to do, you are sweet talking me and manipulating the sh*t out of me to do what you want me to do. Words can't explain the rage I feel inside of me right now, and I want to destroy you. If I could hire a hitman, I would.I'm boiling inside!!! Don't you ever talk to me again!


----------



## NoHeart

Bye


----------



## Zulnex

Mom, I wish I could tell you about my social anxiety, PTSD and trauma issues. You think everything is ok. It is so much better that you don't know.
The last thing I want to do is break your heart and making you depressed even more - by telling you what's bothering me. You have been through so much. I have to carry this heavy burden by myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's your fault that I have to take pills. I wouldn't be able to tolerate you without being drugged.


----------



## Etherealx

Kiss me.


----------



## Things Unsaid

If I could only single-handedly drown your inane contributions out, I think I could die happy.


----------



## BillDauterive

Sorry deathmau. :afr


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

I fell for you at first sight. Since then I've always had feelings for you, but I'm too scared to say anything.


----------



## bellejar

I'm sorry I'm such a terrible person. You deserve a much better friend. And I guess you thought so too. 
I didn't reply to your messages today, and have just been avoiding you in general because of my anxiety and apathy and general awfulness, and I'm sorry for being like this. I feel like you expect so much from me, and I can't live up to it. You're right, I'm near impossible to talk to. I don't know what to say to you anymore, I feel like I need to be a certain type of person around you, someone intelligent and caring and patient and honest, and I don't have the energy to be that right now. Right now I want to **** everything and everyone and down painkillers. And I don't want to talk. But I don't want to say that because you might take it personally. Also because you seem to get pissed off at me enough. 
Just, I'm hurt that you had to unfriend me. But I guess I deserve it. So, I'm sorry, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I’m sorry.

I feel so constantly ignored and lonely, that ironically I drive a stake through that which I need the most.


----------



## Odinn

Am I not worthy?
Too young?
Too communicative? not enough?
Or am I completely misundertanding this.
Either way, I want to be your friend but I have a sinking feeling that I am not worthy.
No matter, it'll never stunt my interest and curiousity in you, t.


----------



## Astrofreak6

If only i could tell you that i loved you and didn't know back then. I felt so good in your company, it really felt that i was living for the first time! i even tolereted your humilliations because of how you made me feel. Life felt like an adventure with you! But times have changed, i am not that naive anymore, i don't care about you like i once did. I've grown. And all of this i don't tell you because you have an ego bigger than the sun and bc of your cooky atitude! But the thing is: you know. You're just not sure because i never told you this, and never will. Life goes on!


----------



## Stilla

Hahaha talk about having nothinggg in common. Hopefully you don't message me again.


----------



## cafune

Are you going to stop talking to me now? Please don't. I'll miss you too much. For some time, you were the only person I was interested in talking to. I could relate to you. I felt understood and accepted. You took everything I said into stride somehow. Like my words weren't as heavy as anchors. I don't know how you did it.


----------



## probably offline

I'm really curious about you. I don't know why, but I want to talk to you. I never will, though.


----------



## NoHeart

Hey


----------



## tehuti88

1. I'm sorry.









2. Thanks.









3. Thanks.









4. Eh...thanks...I think?


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Tell the truth.


----------



## cmed

You don't really think I'm that stupid, do you? If you want to use people you might want to be a little more discreet and tactful about it. Thank you very much for reinforcing my suspicions though, you oblivious tool. Some friend you are.


----------



## pineapplebun

Don't worry little bro, we'll get through this. You know you can tell me anything, and I'm there for you. You can cry to me if you need to. 

And you, I think we could possibly become good friends. You've been a constant support and so understanding, despite me pushing you away. But I'm making up for it now, by trying to open up to you. I know you tried hard to find the right words to say, despite not knowing what to say and being unfamiliar with such situations. It's okay, I know you really wanted to help and that's what matters.


----------



## cosmicslop

1. i don't know why i am the way i am. sorry.

2. you need to nsfw me


----------



## noyadefleur

please don't ever leave me.


----------



## cafune

I'm so embarrassed to be related to you. I have no respect for you at all. You have such a crude, distasteful personality. Your behaviour was pathetic and shameful. I'd appreciate it if you left me alone because I want very little to do with you. Thanks.


----------



## AdamMan

I love you


----------



## NoHeart

Please see it before it sees you, please get away while you still can...


----------



## Rhirhi23

I wish you were mine. I wish you could see how much you mean to me. I wish I could be the one you want, the one you'd fall in love with. I'd be anything for you.


----------



## tehuti88

You asked me twice. I gave you what you asked for. You've been online since. No response to my answer to your repeated request, though?

Interesting.


----------



## sanspants08

Let's face it, we've never been fine without one another. The whole breakup should never have happened, and the passage of time hasn't made it any better. I wish you'd stay in touch after you start texting, instead of flaking out after the first few texts. I know you end up avoiding me for fear of losing control. You say you're "screwed" if you see me. Well we're both screwed now! There's so much healing we haven't done. I don't know about you, but I want to start healing...and I know what it takes. 

We can fix this. It's inevitable that we try, because we've both been floating around in sinking ships since things ended, and I know you're tired of just trying to keep your head above water, just as much as I am. I also know you're gonna keep doing it because you're afraid to hope.


----------



## losteternal

Why do you look at me that way? Are you trying to work out if i like you, smiling cos you think its sweet that i do like you or laughing cos i like you and you Wouldnt be interested if we were the last people on earth. I thought i was scared of you its taken ten years to find out im scared that i like you im not comfortable with liking anyone at all. I never mastered basic friendship so mind blowing love is too much for me. I doubt you care but i think you are magic.


----------



## Setting Sail

Whenever I'm scared, you're always the first person I think of and I don't think that'll ever change. You're every wish I ever make, every song I write and every chance I'll never take. I will never forget you.


----------



## The Crow

This is so wrong. It's still incomprehensible to me. You never cared about me? How could that be? Your actions betray your words. You never would've been so nice to me, you never would've been happy to see me. You wouldn't have gone to the trouble of reassuring me when you told me you were going to move. That night, you wouldn't have said, "you can stay" in response to me asking if there was anything I could do for you. But it must be true, because it seems that I'm the only one hurting right now.

I keep seeing you around; you look so happy without me. I tried to offer you support, but I guess you want to cut me out of your life. You won't even acknowledge me. I wanted to be that person that would love you no matter what. You were the best thing about my life. I don't understand, but I guess I don't have to. It wouldn't make a difference. I'll do the one last thing I can do for you because I love you. I'll just leave you alone forever. That would make you happy, right?

Still, the idea that I can never again feel the warmth of your fingers between mine, kiss you, hug you, look into those beautiful eyes, tell you "good night, sweet dreams" or "I love you"... Just... I hope everything works out for you. I hope you get everything you want. I hope all your dreams come true. Have a nice life.


----------



## huh

Is that my donkey?


----------



## Relz

I'm sorry I'm such a piece of **** but I can't help it. =/


----------



## thesilenceistooloud76

No matter how many times you say "just kidding", it still hurts. A lot. I may act like I don't care, laugh it off, but inside I'm really upset.


----------



## Setting Sail

thesilenceistooloud76 said:


> No matter how many times you say "just kidding", it still hurts. A lot. I may act like I don't care, laugh it off, but inside I'm really upset.


Tell him then? We're not mind readers (even though you expect us to be).


----------



## JustAPhase

You looked so beautiful today the way you had your hair. If I knew a guy like me even had a chance with a girl like you, maybe I'd feel more confident trying to talk to you. It's not your fault I'm undesirable. For you, I would really try and change that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Rahul87 said:


> Please just block me on Facebook and get it over with. I should have treated you better, acted much differently. But its too late now and I made you hate me and despise me, probably on purpose.


Aw!

Don't worry, I have been through what you have and let me tell you, the feelings will pass.


----------



## renegade disaster

I think you need to grow up, you're no spring chicken. just because i've gone out and been reckless in my teens and 20's doesn't mean you have to copy then exhibit the same behaviour consistently into your old age. wtf is the matter with you!? why do you do that anyway? aren't you an individual with your own ideas and sets of principles? I had to put up with this **** from you all through my life. this petty pathetic competitiveness that seems to be the only thing which gets you off your arse. 

oh and I guess now you have some sense of entitlement to make me feel **** because of you being ill which is actually a result of your ineptitude and arrogance.


----------



## noyadefleur

Your words and actions (or lack of them, rather) make me believe that you really don't care.


----------



## AussiePea

Crushing on you, yes, YOU!


----------



## NoHeart

What do you want from me?


----------



## miminka

il y'a des moments quand je pense que je t'aime plus que tu m'aime, et ce me fait peur, et vulnerable. tu me fait la plus heureux, plus que tout, seulement toi. c'est la raison que je te deteste comme ca.


----------



## thebadshepard

i have a sincere and passionate love for you


----------



## Cletis

Saw you again at the BK. I'm too shy to approach you. You need to approach me. Give me a sign and I will respond. Love your long, red hair. You are gorgeous!


----------



## SilentLyric

i do appreciate you texting me.


----------



## millyxox

I miss you. It was nice knowing you. But I have to let go. You were fun though, I BS you not  Nice knowing you homeeboyy!!!


----------



## jabulmer12

The ability to say No! would be handy


----------



## NoHeart

You suck, reroll.


----------



## lzzy

Go ahead, only upload the pictures that don't have me in them so it looks like I wasn't there. *****


----------



## cosmicslop

sorry that i snapped at you. i'm an *******.


----------



## losteternal

(this is such a good thread i need to be cheeky and write to some other people.))
You are ******* scum. You are two faced users who only want to be a friend cos you cant bare to be on your own for five minutes. I never met people so pathetic. I became a member of sa because of mental health problems and the people on here who i have not even known me for a month have been kinder, more supportive and encouraging then you have in all these years. So long you ******* ****s


----------



## laurenxox

Pervert stop looking at my ***


----------



## extremly

Dang girl, you have a nice ***, I will make sure to look at it every time you pass by


----------



## renegade disaster

lol


----------



## dair

Why are you so good at talking dirty? I get that you're just teasing and you think its funny, but I seriously get turned on when you do that. I don't think you get understand, or you probably would've felt uncomfortable. I don't get it, is that just something people do?


----------



## Melissa76

*Anxiety*

Telling my parents that I decided to try meds


----------



## NoHeart

I know you probably just want me to be strong, but I just don't know if I can anymore. I feel like I've come a long way on my own already, isn't that worth something?


----------



## wallenstein

Get over yourself b!tch


----------



## CoastalSprite

Stop trying to bring me into it. I won't fall for it. I have my own things to worry about and am not emotionally available- at least not for you.


----------



## miminka

time spent apart from you is time i am biding. you are an extension of myself- your absence feels like an amputation. your absence bears its weight on me. how long will it be before i believe you are real. i don't need you, i simply love you. i love you i could cry. i love you there is nothing to analyze. never in my life has there been a simpler thing.


----------



## monotonous

to all the dearest hiring managers of the companies i applied for 

**** YOU


----------



## AceEmoKid

To you: Stop guilty tripping me. You make me feel like complete and utter crap. Every time I make it to the temporary high stride, you must chime in with your whiny issues like a broken record, even though there is clearly nothing I can do to help you that I haven't already said. I'm fine talking to you so long as you don't start _every_ conversation with a half hearted apology or a cry for attention.

And to you: Where are you? I want to talk to you. What happened to all our deep conversations? Now we're skimming along the surface as if strangers. I mean I suppose we are strangers, but this is such a step backwards. Maybe I'm expecting too much.


----------



## TenYears

I'm sorry I'm not the son you wanted.

I really don't have a clue as to how to be. No idea. In case you haven't figured it out yet I don't know how to be normal. I don't know what normal is. And I don't think you can "teach" someone normal.

I'll do the best I can. I'll really try not to be an inconvenience. Or too much of an embarassment.

I'm sorry.


----------



## NoHeart

If only you could accept yourself, then maybe you could see I'm not as terrible as you think I am.

Like I can even say that!


----------



## cosmicslop

you need to stop talking.


----------



## Revenwyn

I am so sorry I can't be with you right now.


----------



## Natey

Hey mom, dad I want a Tattoo. 

Gosh I am a *****


----------



## millyxox

La verité c'est que...tu me manques TELLEMENT. If I could turn back time Carlito, i would. I regret EVERYTHING I told you that night. I regret hurting you. I'm just afraid to show my real feelings, that's all. I lied when i said I felt nothing towards you. We haven't talked in what 3 days? And I'm already depressed without you by my side. Tu me manques serieux. T'es le gars le plus chill. So yeah...I love you carlito & I've never cried this much for somebody else. I want you to talk to me again  

But your love towards me obviously turned into hate...You won't ever forgive me now won't you?


----------



## CoastalSprite

No I don't hate dad, and it's unfair of you to ask me that. Yes, I did say that he is a good father. I stand by that till he proves otherwise. He has been a good dad to me.

If you're trying to make me take a side and tell you how much I hate him, it's not going to happen.


----------



## niacin

1. You should have warned me. 
2. You kind of looked like you had been drinking on the job, Dr.
3. Why did you go away?


----------



## sumbirdy

I want to trust you....I really do. But part of me doesn't. All those things you say, I've heard them all before. Or most of them anyway, sometimes you catch me by surprise. I told you I loved you and you said it back. But I'm really scared that you don't actually mean it. I keep thinking that one day you're going to get tired of me and the way I am. I keep waiting for that day. And I'm trying to not get closer to you. To love you even more. Part of me is pushing you away and I'm not sure you realize it. Little things, stupid things, make me think you don't care. Like today....we've barely talked. And I know you're really busy and that your band is playing somewhere tonight, but you usually tell me goodnight when you're done, and you're usually done by now. I feel stupid and clingy but I can't seem to stop my emotions. I need attention. It's horrible, I hate that. But if I don't have constant reminders then I convince myself you don't care. See? I'm a lot to put up with. I wouldn't blame you if you walked away. I keep expecting you to. I don't know how to make love last. I don't know how to make all of this work. I will always feel like no one cares even when I'm shown that they do. Everyone gets tired of that eventually and leaves. I know it's a lot to put up with. I can't seem to help it. I wouldn't blame you if you left one of these days. I really hope you don't though. I really hope you're the one person strong enough to handle me. It takes someone really strong to handle someone so broken.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I like you so much, it's scary. I might even love you but we only just got back together and love is such a strong word. I want to say it to you someday, I know that much. You will be the first person I have ever said those three words to. You're the first thing on my mind when I wake up and the last when I fall asleep. I think I'm crazily obsessed with you. Cliche as it sounds, you complete me. I would be content snuggling next to you forever...

(God I'm a ball of cheese sometimes)


----------



## wallenstein

One day you will realise you made the wrong decision, but I'll be too far away to do anything about it.


----------



## Astrofreak6

I'm packing. i am sick of living for what i don't believe. Goodbye


----------



## Silvercat

Oh so many things I wish I could say. 

LISTEN HERE YOU FAT **** ****. THE NEXT TIME YOU EVEN COME CLOSE TO HER I'M GOING TO BEAT YOUR FAT ****ING *** INTO THE GROUND, MAKE YOU BITE THE KERB AND THEN STOMP YOUR ****ING SKULL INTO THE CEMENT SO HARD YOUR GREAT GRANDCHILDREN WILL BE ****TING YOUR TEETH. 


Sorry, but I had to.


----------



## Dan iel

It's such a perfect sunny day and all I want to do is hold your hand. But it's to late now.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I didn't really sign up to be made to feel this way, and I absolutely refuse to be the token freak. I can appreciate that it can't be helped but something that never changes is the impact our words sometimes have on others.


----------



## aquilla

Listen, it will be a burden of your conscience after all, not mine.

And stop playing with his feelings. That's just terrible: he's depressed, suicidal and not a stable mind in general. He loves you. Well maybe not you. More like that ideal picture of you he has in his mind. But still . You don't love him, I get it. Just tell him that. But nooo, you keep playing with that wretched soul, giving him hope whenever you feel lonely. NOT COOL.


----------



## renegade disaster

can you phone me? whats happening about next week? i'm a little unsure and would like some clarification please. thanks.


----------



## miminka

why are you _like this_


----------



## meganmila

I wish we would've met.


----------



## pink28

I am good enough.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I'm lonely.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I'm sad, I'm depressed, I often wish I were dead. I want you to care. I have emotions, I just don't want anyone to see them. I may seem smart but I feel stupid. Whenever I smile and listen, inside I'm bored and I don't want to listen to you. I don't like the fact you can't see what's right in front of you. I hate that you can't understand me.


----------



## Stilla

*Strange how free I feel right now... like relieved and happy. And serene. A shackle is gone.



*Don't hurt yourself. Be happy. On your own. You will be loved.


----------



## TheNorwegian

I really, really dont like you.


----------



## renegade disaster

you're not making this any easier by the choices you are making. why don't you at least try to take the pressure off yourself.


----------



## The Professor

I made the biggest mistake in my life to ignore you. yes you


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

you're not the person I used to know


----------



## millyxox

Fcuk you, fcuk you & oh yeah FCUK YOU for making me feel this way. Oh, so I'm dead to you now? K, fine then. 

But just remember this: I am not going to let you get away with this easily. Watch out, I might just rat you out to the cops one of these days. You'll get caught when you least expect it. You'll get all the sex you'll want in prison of course. Get ready to receive some 'sweet love' from behind, dumba$$. It'll be rough, just how you used to like it, BABE.


----------



## Hello22

I absolutely worship the ground you stand on, but you don't realise it. It's i a pity i'm emigrating otherwise i think we would be good together. Honestly, getting to know you was a pleasure and meeting u was fate.

I'll keep in touch, and if i ever come back to Ireland, i would love nothing more than for you to be my boyfriend. Forward i know, but you are just my type, and i think you feel the same, but i'm not sure. You are always on my mind xx


----------



## Jilly1999

I am miserable with everything in my life...


----------



## Hematite

What right do you have to complain when I'm the one doing all the work? Act like a child and you get the options of a child.


----------



## totalloner

I'm back but in a different form.
All will be revealed on my 1000th post.


----------



## thebadshepard

allright, screw it im gonna make this quick

i am ****ing head over heels for you and i cant stand being alone any longer

come home with me please!


----------



## cosmicslop

ew can you not


----------



## Andre

ChampagneYear said:


> ew can you not


no


----------



## Revenwyn

I thought I could give you another chance but I'm sick of trying to make this work.


----------



## penguin runner

It is hard not talking to you.


----------



## Dulcinea

I think we need to break up. I know I'm not the best person in the world but I can certainly do a lot better. I deserve someone who loves as passionately and crazily as I do, someone who doesn't take me for granted and shows me everyday in a million ways that he loves me.


----------



## Revenwyn

I know, dear heart. You shared your story anonymously, and I recognized you for who you are. Would you be offended that I am still the friend of one who hurt you? What would you say if you knew I loved him, that I saw through the broken, abused heart of his and decided that he is not truly a monster but one who is hurting as well? 

I am trying to heal him. In doing so I may end up with him. Would you still think I'm a nice person then?


----------



## Twinkiesex

I love you and I wanna have your babies.



(Said to someone who doesn't know I exist ): )


----------



## TheTraveler

I'm bored. Lets ****


----------



## Twinkiesex

TheTraveler said:


> I'm bored. Lets ****


^^

That too


----------



## saoirse45

The Professor said:


> I made the biggest mistake in my life to ignore you. yes you


who?


----------



## The Quiet Girl

If you have something to tell me, I wish you'd just say it. God knows how much time I'll have here with you, and I've confessed my thoughts towards you like you asked me to. Because I owed you that, right? Why can't you just do the same? Why repress what you feel towards someone who you know might not be there tomorrow? I don't even care if you tell me you _hate_ me. I just want to get this part over with. Please, _don't_ be easy on me - be blunt, be crude, I really _don't mind_ - just please tell me something before I go.

You said you wanted somebody to vent to, talk to, laugh with, and cry with, and here I have been and still am, offering you all of that with open arms. And just like the rest, you drop me. Okay.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_I'm not too afraid but I just can't because u little fu*ker deleted me from everywhere!!!!
But I still want to communicate with you because the more I think, the better I understand that its better to have you as a friend than don't have at all. Blah, our brain works differently. Completely. But still, you *******, try to think in a simplier way, now you are overreacting. Now you think if you can't have me as a ****** than you don't need me at all. That shows that you never really cared about me. The end.

_


----------



## Still Waters

I was so excited about tonight -then found out you're coming AND you've changed the plans without considering AT ALL what the rest of us might want to do! I'll go along with things,don't want to be the wet blanket -but wow,disappointment!


----------



## Gorefiend

I want to get to know you, but I don't know how to approach people in any less direct way.. So are you interested?


----------



## millyxox

Um, why the **** are u ignoring me? I apologized already. What must I do for you to forgive me? Kiss the ground that you walk on? Fall on my knees & beg you to forgive me? How in the world does one person hold a grudge for that long...It's not like I cheated or anything I just said that I wasn't interested, let's be friends & that's how you treat me now? Like I'm dead & don't exist anymore?


----------



## noyadefleur

Why do you act like this every single time something like this comes up? It really annoys me. You have no reason to be like this.


----------



## meepie

I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.I hate you.


Jk, I love you.


----------



## Etherealx

Can you just disappear?


----------



## Xtraneous

Thank you, seriously.


----------



## renegade disaster

upon reflection I can see that you were really trying with me but I was failing at making any conversation. I got the sense that neither of us had much to say at times but that may have been partly my fault because I wasn't really trying, its a shame really because I do like you. I often have this overwhelming sense of failure,I put myself into a negative space and feel things are futile. I hope you aren't annoyed about the way things turned out... I sometimes wonder how you are doing. there were times where I thought you might not have realised that my fears and anxieties I have prevented me from staying in regular contact. maybe things may have been different if we lived closer to each other or even just in the same country.


----------



## False Protagonist

**** you. I've been nice to you but you've been nothing but a **** back.


----------



## The Professor

Please just dont talk to me anymore


----------



## thatonefool

I forgive you. It's OK.


----------



## sadmeme

Do you really like me? There is some... evidence. But no, that can't be right. Doesn't make sense.

Anyways, even if you did, you have lots of people in your life; lots of guys who like you. So you don't really need me. If I actually dated you, I'd be always thinking about that: that if at some point I screwed up a bit, you'd just move to another guy.

And I say the same for our current friendship. You have lots of friends, you don't need me at all. In fact, I don't even know why you talk to me. Just don't, OK?

When there is much of something, you just don't value it as much, huh...


----------



## Miyu

i wish you'd give me a chance. maybe, just maybe we could become really great friends.

but i won't force it on you, not even subtly ...

(this applies to many people in my enviroment)


----------



## hammerfast

I want to tell that jet black haired girl how I much I leyk her


----------



## saoirse45

The Professor said:


> Please just dont talk to me anymore


why? i wont contact you again if this is what you want. but if you want to contact me please do. i really dont want to be annoying you. i thought we had something good. i guess not. seriously if you ever want to contact me please do. ill really miss you.


----------



## Xtraneous

Texting and driving mom? That's two close calls right there. Hahhaa. Keep doing it tho this **** funny as hell.


----------



## cj66

I've given you (all) the wrong impression of me. In person I will avoid the hell out of you. If I can spend every non-event moment in my hotel room god knows I would/will.


----------



## tehuti88

I hope I'm not offending/hurting/disappointing you. :/ I've just dealt with so many people losing interest in me (often my own fault, especially more recently) that when people show interest, I can never seem to believe it'll last. In the past, except for once, it never has. So it's not that I'm rejecting or not caring whatsoever for the attention. It's just that I don't know how to show my appreciation anymore without feeling like I'm ruining it.


----------



## thebadshepard

every time I look at you my heart skips a beat

i can think of few things better than seeing you smile

your laugh is one of the most beautiful sounds I can think of

I'm sorry if I seem distant or cold, It's not because I hate you it's because I'm so damn anxious around you. I can think of few things I would rather do than listen to your soothing voice.

Just know I care about you and think about you quite often.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

outgoing care free loud annoying obnoxious talkative people make me so mad, that I honestly wish I could serial murder any ones I come across.


----------



## Und3rground

Get over yourself, seriously. You really think you are so original don't you?. I have a newsflash for you, you're not. You're a cliche, a replica.


----------



## millyxox

I look back at our memories & I choose to remember the happy times we had together  We had some great times together, we connected really well but you have to understand, there are PLENTY of other guys out there for me & I feel like you aren't the one for me. But when I'll think of you, I'll smile & laugh brcause we had some great jokes together  love u Carlito!!! (as a friend) <3 You're the one who teached me so much sex wise & I'll admit I liked the cock pics you sent me ahahhaha. Too bad I'll never return the favor  Sorry if I turned u on & was gone. I know that pissed u off alot ahhaa

Feeling so nostalgic ~ yet I think I am ready to move on. I am sure that you will find a girl who will give u the love & the things I could never give to you. Oh & stay out of trouble! Stop getting drunk & stop getting into bar fights! Don't be risky, don't be foolish. I know it will be hard now since your princess won't be around anymore to tame the beast in you  loveee u my bad boy. Even though u cut me off because i hurt u, u know where to reach me. Millyxox will always be there to listen to my carlito


----------



## Kanova

Dude man bro, you know how I am, yet you don't invite me out to do ****. I told you that is sucks to be a loner, yet you are always out and don't invite me. Daaamn. At least I can be a DD when you and Kaos go get smashed next week.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

if you've ever went out and had a naked party with anyone, I am going to RAPE YOU then dump your body in a swamp.


----------



## Kanova

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> if you've ever went out and had a naked party with anyone, I am going to RAPE YOU then dump your body in a swamp.


Are you sure not the other way around? Dump their corpse *and then *rape it?


----------



## mcmuffinme

Why are you inviting so many people? You're going to make this trip a living hell!


----------



## totalloner

You can stick your f****in job up your corncob. I'm better than this and I deserve more respect. And I'm gonna prove it to myself one day.


----------



## TheTraveler

Stop calling me a dork. I'm nice to you and make jokes so you laugh and you just insult me. And don't ask for some of my special pie that was made just for me and then when you get some tell me a dork again. I'm not the stupid whale dick socially inept person. At least I am polite you 4'2" idiot who can't be nice to me when I've always been nice. YOUR TIME IS COMING!!!!!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

Kanova said:


> Are you sure not the other way around? Dump their corpse *and then *rape it?


EWWWW you're sick


----------



## MoonForge

There was a girl before me with singing lessons today, she's cute and i wanted to say hi but i said nothing in the end, so hello to the girl i don't even know at all but just looked quite and likes to sing


----------



## CoastalSprite

Not that I'm ungrateful or anything, but could we not talk to each other. The less I talk to you guys, the better I seem to feel. Not implying causation, but correlation is enough of a reason for me. 

The less I'm here the happier you are too, I'm sure.
-

Stop asking. I'd like to be alone.


----------



## Kanova

mcmuffinme said:


> Why are you inviting so many people? You're going to make this trip a living hell!


I know right? I'm going to PAX in August, and last year it was just 5 people that I know really well. Now he is inviting ****ing 20 people that I have NOOOO idea who they are. Why, Whyyyyyy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yeah, I get it.


----------



## cuppy

Hey um. Do you, um...like me? :3 I mean I know you like me, but um. Do you...LIKE...me?...
^I can't ask that >_< :no


----------



## Astrofreak6

I am done with you!


----------



## monotonous

i just want to tell you both good luck, we are all counting on you


----------



## TryingMara

I know what you're doing. You didn't have to hide it, it actually makes me feel worse that you did. And that has always happened. I've been drawn to you from the start, but you've always made me feel like crap. I know that's not your intention, at least I hope it's not. Should never let someone have this much of an influence on me.


----------



## Akhilleus

I'm sorry that pushed you away, I was too scared and I did not had a clue on how to start a conversation with you, I love you.


----------



## JustAPhase

I wish to forget about you, but I can't. You're my unobtainable dream. The reason why I'd rather live inside my head instead of reality. Because inside of my head, you could be mine. And I could be everything that you deserve. But when I wake up, my chest hurts more then ever, knowing that I will never feel your warm embrace. Knowing that there is no way you would ever reciprocate the feelings that I have for you.

I don't blame you. I'm worthless. I'm a loser. Please just find a way to make me forget you. I hate you for making me love you. I can never be yours.


----------



## tehuti88

:b


----------



## Raphael200

I am very sorry,If I could,I would right my wrongs against U.


----------



## swampchild

To him: I gave you 8 months of my life for nothing. You never cared, you flirted with other girls, all of whom you ****ed over as well. You are the coldest man I've ever met. You show no remorse and don't give a **** how much you ruined my confidence and self-esteem when you said you never cared. I hope I don't see your face ever again or you can say bye-bye to it.

To her: You made me think you were a true friend. I gave you the benefit of the doubt. But instead of being a real friend to me, you wanted the easy way of living. You befriended the shallow ***** who doesn't care about you because you don't want to work for any friendship. Well, next time you need me to discuss your pregnancy scares, I won't be there and I sort of hope you do get pregnant and life bites you in the ***.


----------



## cosmicslop

i am mentally disturbed. just the epitome of ****ed up. i am the result of living too much in one's head. tread with caution. i'm sorry you're going to have to deal with me talking about how much i hate myself. sorry.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

You're one of the best things that's happened to me this year. You have the ability to break my heart into a million pieces but that's okay, you're worth the risk. If it goes pear shaped, that's fine, I will be glad to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. 

You've broken my heart once before but I'm glad I gave you a second chance. I've told you there won't be a 3rd and I'm glad that you've registered that fact  

I just really freaking like you. I don't know why i waited so long to get close to someone.


----------



## saoirse45

Delete her and never ever ever ever ever speak to her ever again. And never think or take screen shots of her ever again. And never i mean never compare me to that rat faced *****


----------



## slytherin

I really want you to be happy and I really want you to go if it's what's going to do that for you. But I wish you would have decided earlier, because it puts me in such a tight situation with the apartment. More importantly, I don't know what I'm going to do without you. This year you were the only thing that kept me alive, quite literally. I love you and will miss you dearly if you decide to go. Please do whatever you have to to be OK. You're the best friend anyone could ever ask for and I feel such a deep connection with you- I hope we are friends for life.


----------



## Nono441

I wish you wouldn't do that..


----------



## Alienated

coeur_brise said:


> "Hey, you're kinda cute."


So are you !


----------



## River In The Mountain

Please don't.


----------



## Freshynwhite

"I love you from the bottom of my heart, you are the cutest most amazing looking girl ive ever met, would you go on a date with me!?"
so yeah thats never going to happend


----------



## CW1985

I say I like you, but honestly I'm in love with you. Do you think you'll ever love me back?


----------



## NoHeart

Please help me...


----------



## The Professor

"that would never happen". you dont understand, it already _did_ happen. thats why it felt so real and was so upsetting to me. it doesnt matter when.


----------



## renegade disaster

you seem like a very fun and caring person, I hope you stick around because you have a positive effect on a lot of people. I wish there were more people in the world like you.


----------



## Northern Lights

I need to see you more often. I can't wait another 3 months!


----------



## cosmicslop

uh, i don't need help answering personal questions that ask about what I think or feel. like what? why are you ****ing offering me help? is there some secret calculus equation hiding in it i'm not aware of? i have basic reading comprehension ok.

-----

wow i can _stay_. i stayed. it's so good i could stay. um. you know who else can stay? a goddamn dog that learned how to with little mental effort required. like i get you're trying to be positive but it comes off as patronizing.

^i huhiuhiu am bitter. chronicles of my inferiority complex.


----------



## subconscious

you liar. you said you were leaving,but your still here. eating away my sleep time. leave me alone


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm done relying on you for anything. You can't be there so don't expect me to be forever.


----------



## coeur_brise

Alienated said:


> So are you !


Aw, thanks!


----------



## tynachosyum

I would start with "hello"


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I miss you


----------



## CentValleyGuy

Just speaking out loud to everyone and no one in particular...

I'm afraid all the time. Every second of every day. Because I have this screwed up heart beating away irregularly in my chest and quite literally at any moment I can just stop being.
I worry what happens to my Autistic nephew. He's 26 but like a little child in his head. No one in our family will look out for him. We don't have that type of family.
So every night before I go to bed I lay there and wonder is this the night I close my eyes and don't wake up tomorrow morning?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

You 2 deserve each others... uke


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Soooo were you leading me on or did I seriously misinterpret your actions? You are legitimately one of the busiest people I know, yet you went out of your way to talk to me every day. This completely caught me off guard. You were the one slipping me compliments every time we spoke, but you always did it tastefully. You stayed up for so many nights, all night, just to talk to me when you knew damn well you weren't going to get any sleep. Whenever we were together it's like you were glued to my hip because you wouldn't leave my side, which even caught other people's attention. You invited me places, we hung out, we laughed, we had cool conversations. You wanted to know so many things about me and you remembered every detail about our conversations, even something so insignificant from over a year ago. You pushed and pushed the fact that you thought I was intelligent, attractive, and funny. You wouldn't drop it. After a while, I felt confident enough to tell you that I thought you were attractive too, which I have *never* done in my life. But _the moment_ that this happened, you disappeared. I thought that you were putting the ball in my court or you weren't sure if I was serious or not. So, I began initiating every conversation, which I _never ever ever_ do. It was simple stuff and you always seemed so happy that I was talking to you. But you never tried to talk to me again on your own. What you don't know is that I've been absolutely crazy about you for the last three years. That hurts. Damn it.


----------



## AussiePea

You can't tag me in a Facebook post giving me a shout out for being absent from the event when I WAS NEVER INVITED IN THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## totalloner

renegade disaster said:


> you seem like a very fun and caring person, I hope you stick around because you have a positive effect on a lot of people. I wish there were more people in the world like you.


Thanks for that.:um


----------



## wallenstein

NoHeart said:


> Please help me...


No :3


----------



## renegade disaster

totalloner said:


> Thanks for that.:um


:lol no problem


----------



## saoirse45

why do you want to meet up with me if you feel that way about me? i dont get it. and if you cant deal with it just tell me.


----------



## pythonesque

1.
My heart skips a beat at the sight of you and your quiet, brooding ways. I wish I could make myself talk to you - have a _real_ conversation, without all the shoptalk.

2.
What does it feel like to be this amazing?

3.
_(an open message to all here on SAS)_
I hate this place. I've never talked - indirectly, through forum posting - to so many people and felt so alone. I feel like one of those museum exhibits. What's the point to all this non-interaction?
So I'm leaving in a bit and, if all goes well, I hope to never be back. Do me a favour: if you ever find yourself wondering about me (or if you just want to keep in touch), e-mail me through the link on my blogger profile. If not then, well, I guess this is goodbye.


----------



## renegade disaster

big dude in the sky;

can normal spring weather resume sometime soon please? thanks, renegade.


----------



## totalloner

pythonesque said:


> 1.
> *What's the point to all this non-interaction?*
> So I'm leaving in a bit and, if all goes well, I hope to never be back. Do me a favour: if you ever find yourself wondering about me (or if you just want to keep in touch), e-mail me through the link on my blogger profile. If not then, well, I guess this is goodbye.


Bingo!
I was thinking the same thing the other day. Well every day.:um


----------



## Reclus

Oh, no wait, I actually said it last night...


----------



## gingabred

***. when you sit like that...arms stretched out like that... i wanna eat you. devour you.


sleep with 1 eye open

:lol


----------



## pythonesque

totalloner said:


> Bingo!
> I was thinking the same thing the other day. Well every day.:um


Because non-interaction > no interaction at all?


----------



## totalloner

pythonesque said:


> Because non-interaction > no interaction at all?


why am I still here, posting on non-interactive threads?


----------



## vanishingpt

I miss how it used to be.

To be honest, I wish we felt like we could be best friends and say whatever we wanted to each other without a care in the world. At one point I felt like I could be myself around you, but after a while it started to feel like I had to act a certain way, fit into a specific mould. That's not to say I don't feel comfortable around you, but I just feel like we're not on the same wavelength anymore.

Initially the thought of that saddened me but it's been so long now, I sort of just feel numb as a reaction. It's expected... and that's what makes me sad.


----------



## NoHeart

I know that you really don't care, I know you probably never did... but I still miss you...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Man, honestly the reason I've been avoiding you these past couple of months is because I know you'll seriously be judging me for not having a job by now.


----------



## Xtraneous

Stick with me bet I'll give you the best week of your life. ^.^


----------



## thebadshepard

i know i'm wierd and awkward but please for the love of god just give me a chance. I know you like me and I really like you a ton, so why not?

peace


----------



## cosmicslop

it's always like i'm looking at a blinding reflection of what i deeply lack and what i'm incapable of being. i stare back back at my ****ed up, broken self through all of you sitting there. it's painful. i don't know how i'm ever going to get through this.


----------



## miminka

maybe if you stopped feeling so inconsolably sorry for yourself...

but anyways just wait it'll get worse.


----------



## Andre

ChampagneYear said:


> it's always like i'm looking at a blinding reflection of what i deeply lack and what i'm incapable of being. i stare back back at my ****ed up, broken self through all of you sitting there. it's painful. i don't know how i'm ever going to get through this.


You've got a regular three, now.


----------



## Raphael200

U suck,U hear me?

U SUCK!


----------



## rawrguy

I wish you didn't exist


----------



## MindOverMood

*Swoon*


----------



## thebadshepard

i like you a ton, i was trying to give you a gift today in the stairway, but I chickened out.


----------



## totalloner

personally, women breastfeeding in public doesn't bother me. What bothers me is that feminists have turned it into a political weapon to bash remotely sexist men to a pulp. we had a female politician in australia who wanted to breastfeed on the job, in parliament, tv cameras not far away. Come on!


----------



## Xtraneous

Thank you for staying with me. These 2-3 months will be difficult as I make sure that at the end of that we make our dream a reality. I promised you that we'd be able to do it and I've let you down thus far but I promise that we will have what we wanted by September. June/ July will be a small taste of it.  

Like you used to say... Ljubim Te.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I love you.


----------



## apx24

Go **** yourself. I hope you die a horrible and painful death so that I can piss on your grave.


----------



## Sinatra

Give me a chance, I know I'm awkward and weird but please just give me a chance.


----------



## shelbster18

Ignoring me, eh? **** you, you lying stupid dirtbag *** ******* careless mother ****ing piece of **** **** ****face ***** ho.


----------



## IveGotToast

Stop treating me like i'm a little kid. For Christ's sake we're the same age. Just because I'm awkward, and an introvert doesn't mean i am any less mature then you. And stop introducing me to people by telling them i am shy.


----------



## Raphael200

May God have mercy on your soul,for I will not.


----------



## Lala Banana

Go away and be gone from my life. I hope one day you wake up needing me so bad then I'll be the one ignoring you.


----------



## Stilla

We were both up in the clouds weren't we. Was any of it real or did we both just want to pretend?
Do you still think I'm a horrible person?


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Yes, it's a crush.


----------



## lightoficeberg

KB, you are my best friend and you mean a lot to me. We've never met face ti face but who cares? You can always talk to me if you feel like it, feel free to be awkward with me, it's ok... We are still young and I know we will meet someday, we'll find a way to..


----------



## Bawsome

You drive me crazy and i literally cannot shake you, you will not leave me alone but as soon as i start to pay any attention to you, you do something to drive me away again?

I have never spent so much time trying to figure out some one as i have with you. I wish i had a reason to never talk to you again, but i dont, you are such a sweet person! who's making me feel like an a** hole.


----------



## Haruhi

talk to me =(


----------



## nwet96

You have honestly become one of the most important people in my life, and I wish that I had known you before I did, because when I see him, I become jealous. I wish you were mine, because while you see me as being such a sweet guy, I don't really have anyone I can share it with. You are so self concious, you dont think you are beautiful or smart, or amazing, but you are! I will go to hellish lengths to show you that you are beautiful sweetheart, I mean it. You are my best friend, you actually talk to me and understand me, and appreciate me, you cannot imagine how much that means to me. I wish I could adeqautely show you just how much you mean to me. You are smart, you are beautiful, and I wish you were mine, that said, even if you never will be mine, I wish you all the best, nonetheless


----------



## apx24

I guess you feel better about your life now that you've implied that what I do isn't important anymore


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

apx24 said:


> Go **** yourself. I hope you die a horrible and painful death so that I can piss on your grave.


 O_O Remind me not to **** with you bro!


----------



## aquilla

Oh no.no. I had enough of all this. Just go away. Why the hell did you come back? And now this .All those girls... do whatever you want, with whoever you want, but why do I have to see you? Everyday, day after day. I can't take this anymore.

Silly me. Stupid, stupid me.


----------



## Keyblade

Can you PLEASE stop fking shouting at those stupid facebook games.............. it's like angry birds is making your angry.... Just stop it already, i can hear it from upstairs through my headphones with loud music... jeez


----------



## Junicorn

"No.."


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I want you, now.


----------



## hammerfast

If you now know who I am , does that mean you didn't know who I was before?


----------



## gnomealone

I posted something on this thread that the next poster may or may not have 
commented on. I didn't like the comment but it did make me reconsider
what I wrote so I deleted my post. The problem is now that it seems that the poster is replying to the post that had come before my, now deleted, post. Clear as mud?
In any case, my deepest apologies to the parties involved, even if they are unaware of this.


----------



## Astrofreak6

Mom, i don't give a damn about Law school. I want to study Astrology! (the woman'd have an heart attack if i said that to her LOL )


----------



## yna

You keep contradicting yourself. HELLO! Confusing much. :blank


----------



## creasy

Why the **** do you move all the way to the other side of the hallway when you pass me? ALL the way over and then back like I have the f*cking plague or something. What the hell is your problem you stupid sl*t?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Thanks for replying positively to what I said, and always being accepting and understanding. I'm grateful for it


----------



## saoirse45

i dont blame you


----------



## saoirse45

nwet96 said:


> You have honestly become one of the most important people in my life, and I wish that I had known you before I did, because when I see him, I become jealous. I wish you were mine, because while you see me as being such a sweet guy, I don't really have anyone I can share it with. You are so self concious, you dont think you are beautiful or smart, or amazing, but you are! I will go to hellish lengths to show you that you are beautiful sweetheart, I mean it. You are my best friend, you actually talk to me and understand me, and appreciate me, you cannot imagine how much that means to me. I wish I could adeqautely show you just how much you mean to me. You are smart, you are beautiful, and I wish you were mine, that said, even if you never will be mine, I wish you all the best, nonetheless


aw


----------



## creasy

I'm sure you "just took the last one". Funny how I always seem to ask right after that happens. Lying b*tch. You'd sure as hell help any other guy out.


----------



## walkingonice

You fascinate me and I'm loving what we've started together, but I'm really afraid that sooner or later I'll end up being the first guy to break your heart, and I don't want to hurt someone so sweet as you.


----------



## Estillum

I hope you ****ing die


----------



## shelbster18

"I'm a bit busy right now. Sorry." Right when I message you. Great. Way to make me feel like ****. 
-____- You wanted to talk to me the day before yesterday, so I talk to you. Whenever I want to talk to you, it's "Oh, I'm busy. Bla bla bla." I'll just leave you alone if you want me to. :[ I swear, you're going to stress me out and give me gray hairs soon. I can't ever seem to get treated with respect from you anymore. You make me want to puke.


----------



## Arthur Dent

You know, you can at least have the decency to tell me in my face "f**k off, I don't want to talk to _you_ in particular anymore" for whatever it is the damned reason you don't want to, instead of just ignoring me.


----------



## Xtraneous

Don't go...


----------



## shelbster18

It felt good to tell you that I hate your guts and that I hope you go to hell. All you have to say about that is that you're sorry and then you change the subject. Unbelievable. You're the only person I talk to online on a regular basis. Well, in the past two months, you've been talking to me a lot less. So, I have no one that I talk to regularly. I would just like for you to be in my shoes for once and see how it feels whenever I want to talk to someone and they won't talk to me and I have to deal the whole day without talking to anyone. It's funny how you go eight days without talking to me, then you all of a sudden really want to talk to me again the next day. It's a never ending cycle. I thought initiating was supposed to be a good thing for me to do but I guess I won't initiate a conversation with your *** anymore. We've formed a good bond for almost a year now and I don't want to ruin that.


----------



## Bawsome

Dont worry babe i got this XD


----------



## totalloner

There's no curiosity like the sexual kind. Or even what the hell lies behind the avatar, if there is no other photo.


----------



## 1908

I miss you


----------



## Revenwyn

I love you. 

You know this. But what more can I say to you? All we can do right now is just talk. We're both trapped where we are. I want to be yours forever but that day won't come for a while. It's making me very sad. 

I love you and I want to be with you. But if I leave him, his life would be over.


----------



## firestar

"I get panic attacks so easily, waah waah." I had a panic attack today. Screw you.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Ancient Aliens is rubbish!


----------



## Raphael200

Thank you.


----------



## Andriod18

ya blew it


----------



## cosmicslop

1. how do i casually say hi to you if casually saying hi means crying in a fetal position for 5 hours . like, i need to get the other part where i ask you how are you doing with school and your career. how do i say hi without taking 5 hours of your day.

2. i'm sorry if i make you uncomfortable. i'm uncomfortable too.


----------



## Northern Lights

I can't stop thinking of you. It's amazing how the short time we spent together had such an impact on me.


----------



## mfd

It's garbage that you criticize my situation when all you did to "support yourself" was move in with a guy, get knocked up, and have him pay for everything the whole time. Maybe if I didn't have a penis I could "support myself" like you've done.


----------



## totalloner

Sorry to all you genuine folk for acting like such a ***ker sometimes. I think I'm a decent enough chap but a little on the weird, negative side.


----------



## trappeDEE

*So much... Because I don't speak*

Distant 'friend'- *I never turned against you and made friends with that girl. I don't even know who you've been talking about for the past year or so.
*please stop crying and posting all over FB how you are alone. You've taken all my acquaintances and family members and made them yours. You even have a new family which you've created yourself. Calling that lonely is insulting.
*by the way, I've been a phone call away this whole time. It is I who doesn't have your number

Dad- I don't know you. And you don't know me. But don't blame yourself.
Mom - GFY.... If we could make an anti-mother thread, I'm down


----------



## trappeDEE

*Weirdo*

*i sweat when you are around, so please stop asking who it is
* I live in my head
* on a bad day I fight shadows, but on a good one it's like I'm on Blue's Clues
* -.-' No, my parents couldn't afford therapy
* I'm not stupid, just nonverbally communicative


----------



## LaVieEnRose

I'm glad I never let you meet me. I'm also glad you have the issues you do because it will ensure you'll never get to know me. I really could NOT care less what you think of me in any capacity. You need to move on.


----------



## PickleNose

I don't know why I give a ****. I must really just be an incurable masochist.


----------



## TryingMara

I don't owe you anything.


----------



## NoHeart

Do you even give a ****?


----------



## Consider

Stay the **** far away from me. I'm bad news in a paper bag with cyanide.


----------



## creasy

Listen...I know you're married, and probably don't find me the least bit attractive. But that doesn't change the way I feel...and it doesn't change the fact that you have THE best booty I've ever seen on a white woman. If you wanna make a difference in one man's life, make it so somebody can say "it was worth being put on this earth" then please, sit on my face. You don't even have to take your panties off so it won't be cheating.


----------



## sanspants08

I think you are really cool person, so it upsets me to see you post pictures of atrocities on your Facebook just because they're atrocious. I know you do stuff like this to push people away. The problem with that plan is that you don't want to push me away. And I don't want to push you away. But I'm gonna have to if you don't get rid of that ****. It seems as though you have to act as badly as the worst diagnosis you were ever given, and when you do that you marginalize yourself. So ****ing stop it! There's so much more to you than the problems that have come to characterize your life. 

To my ex in the next town: Let's be done if that's really how you feel. I'm not gonna blow up your phone to try to see if you want to be my girlfriend nowadays. We have a chance. You know this...your sister and mother and father know it. But it has to come from you because I've already made my intentions clear. There's no rush per se, it's just a loose end that could...you know...redefine our lives if you'd just let me in this time. Sometimes I wish I didn't understand you as well as I do. I wish I could consider you conflicted for reasons other than your own weakness.


----------



## shelbster18

Man, I wish I could eat a lock of your hair, so you could be a part of me forever.


----------



## kswan

I wish you didn't have to move because you are the best friend I have had in a long time and your apartment is so nice.


----------



## Heyyou

For real tho...Stfu!


----------



## Diáfanos

Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm sorry I said that. I'm an idiot oh my god that seriously was an inappropriate topic. please just say **** you to me. please say '**** you' to me. berate me.


----------



## tehuti88

I hope there's no resentment or misunderstanding between you two, you both have been so nice to me.


----------



## Nefury

shelbster18 said:


> Man, I wish I could eat a lock of your hair, so you could be a part of me forever.


----------



## Andre

I have to constantly remind myself that others do not get joy by reading about misery on facebook (but they could; everyone does when you think of it in black and white, truthfully. that's why every song played at acme supermarkets is about misery. they just can't be beaten over the head with it for your own selfish pleasure because that would be narcissistic [and evil]. there is a line one crosses into morbidity -- find that line.)

But the reason is coupled with my lowscale mania -- the tendency to fixate and want to show the whole world.


----------



## veryshywoman

I still love you.


----------



## TryingMara

Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## noyadefleur

I think you like to create drama when there shouldn't be.


----------



## Pierre1

Your just worthless how am I surpose to be pride of you as a person when you act like such a idiot?! You didn't even help my situation but I know your just a little dick!


----------



## shelbster18

Not afraid to say this.

****** liar! Go screw a potato!


----------



## shelbster18

You're a big, fat phony. :mum But I still want a lock of your ****ing hair. Just give it to me damnit! :mum That's the least I could have.


----------



## tieffers

I swear to god, I'm not doing it intentionally this time. I know it looks worse, but I promise you, I'm trying the absolute hardest I can right now. I'm so sorry. I meant to do so much for you this Mother's Day. It was going to be special. But I'll make up for it, even though you say you don't care, I swear it. I'll start by getting better. My kind of better, anyway. What I can do right now. I will. I just wish I knew how to tell you and everyone else that this is all self-imposed, and that there's no one to blame, so please go easy on yourself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Don't think that I didn't know what you were trying to do. If I catch you trying to steal from me again, I'll leave your a** out there in that 100 degree heat and you can walk back you little prick.


----------



## SuicideSilence

I'm Sorry. 

I love you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Stop being so arrogant. Sarcastically telling me that "I'm the expert"? lol. I did it faster than you and I did it right. Then I went back and fixed the one you messed up.


----------



## shelbster18

Just because you don't "love" me anymore, it doesn't mean we shouldn't talk anymore. Your middle name should be Dick because you sure as **** act like one. I don't see why you don't want to talk to me anymore. Just because we're friends now, you're going to ignore me? Well, I'm going to ignore you back from now on. I'm giving you the cold shoulder. Not like you'd talk to me anyways if I quit initiating with you. :roll


----------



## cozynights

Stop shaming fat people. Stop shaming any type of body. Be very careful what you say.


----------



## noyadefleur

Maybe it's strange for me to say I miss you, but I feel like I know you.


----------



## miminka

its your pride that hollows me


----------



## Heyyou

I didn't come to BK for bad service, I rarely come here anyway, my perpetually hungry friend loves your f'n nuggets!!! All I asked for was a Mocha Frappe, and you bring me Caramel, I tell you that I wanted Mocha and you walk away!!!! What ever happened to customer service, the customer is always right? You didn't even offer to add a chocolate drizzle to that "heart attack in a cup" you call a drink. You sir, are lucky that the cute guy in the back was watching, because if I didn't want to someday bare his children I would have went ballistic!!!

You work in a fast food restaurant you can't just say: oh I got the order wrong...F it!
You sir, are an a**hole.

Ah, that feels much better .


----------



## thomasjune

You're full of sh*t. You ain't better than anyone else so get over yourself.
Grow the **** up.


----------



## MN8

"Let's break up."


----------



## daph08

Even though we are still seeing each other, but we are divorced, I'm also seeing someone else. I know this would hurt you.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

If i had a letter dedicated to you with very personal content, would you be interested in reading it?


----------



## NoHeart

I would forgive you if I could and believe me I've tried, but I really just can't, I'm not mature enough I'm sorry.


----------



## aquilla

THAT'S ENOUGH. If you're living with me, , at least get used to my order. If I put sugar in THAT cupboard, I ******* hate finding it on a windowsill. and every time I put it in a right place (like other 1000000000 things) you just get everything upside-down and I cannot find things in my own kitchen. ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I really miss living alone.


----------



## monotonous

You know all these years all I wanted is for you two to be together


----------



## berlingot

hey, did you know i have hobbies & interests & stuff that i like to do? maybe you don't know this about me 'cause you never ask about what i do. you just talk about yourself every time you come over.


----------



## Keyblade

"I'm going to America this year"


If i told the person this, he'd freak out so bad  LOL
(in a bad way)


----------



## shelbster18

So, do you have Skype?

lol :|


----------



## TryingMara

I miss you.

To a different person: I'm repulsed.


----------



## O Range

Get over yourself. Yes, I'm actually better than you at something for once, whoop-de-damn-do. Doesn't mean you have to undermine every other ****ing thing I do to build your own ego up. I am not your sidekick, yes man, nor emotional punching bag.


----------



## NoHeart

Who the **** are you and what do you want from me?


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I miss you so much, it's ripping my heart out.


----------



## Duzie

I don't want you to die, I want you to hurt. I want to cut off all your limbs and tongue. I want to tattoo the word **** across your forehead. I want you to be the one crying, instead of me. I want you to suffer, and you will. People like you can't stay out of trouble for long. I hate you for teaching me to hate.


----------



## rawrguy

You pissed me off at work... now that you are no longer working here, when I pass you by at the mall, I don't even bother saying hi to you. That's karma for ya b*tch!!


----------



## Twinkiesex

**** you.


----------



## Lish3rs

_You are sort of my role model right now. I look up to you._


----------



## Reclus

So you cut me off. I did some backtracking to belatedly work out why and you completely misread the situation. It was all about other people and nothing to do with you. I'm not even sure how you could think that was about you. 

I wish you well and hope things improve for you.


----------



## zomgz

I don't understand why you ride my tail for a couple miles looking super impatient, then at the first opportunity pass and pull right in front of me, nearly hitting me in the process, only to end up directly in front of me at the stop light. Like, why.


----------



## itsallinthegravity

**** you for leaving me when I was just a child. I know you were incapable of raising two children with the condition you were in but I was only a child. I didn't know any better. Also, **** you for lying to me about stuff, your own flesh and blood. I love you


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I am not who you think I am or who you secretly want me to be. 
I screw up just like everyone else so stop projecting your insecurities on me.


----------



## againsthegrain

I was just wondering if maybe you wanted to go out for drink sometime or something?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Please don't


----------



## coeur_brise

I find you an interesting mix of innocence and strength. You stand out, not in a bad way.. but in a good way. And I admire your capacity for listening to and watching many of man's stories be they good, bad, or horrible. And the ability to tell the difference between the those. I shouldn't say anything because it screams 'creeper,' but what the heck, I'll just have my red creeper light on blinking away into the dark.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I feel like I am not capable of having or being a friend anymore. I am sorry I always let you down by not responding to your calls as soon as I should, and for even outright bailing on plans because I just can't bring myself to socialize anymore. I'm sure I am sharing my hurt this way, and you will most likely leave like all the others. 

I don't know what to do anymore, how to act. I just withdraw. Withdrawing is as close as I can come to ending the pain in the way I want to. Shutting down so completely is like a mini-death and that is perhaps why I seek out such a behavior in the face of life. I cannot bear to be alive. If I were to say this I would only be perceived as melodramatic, and I don't wish to invite that reputation more than my implicit behaviors already do. 

I miss when I was young. I was able to participate in the world, feel free, and even happy. It feels like someone else's life, but I know it belongs to me and so I realize that something did this to me. Of course it's never one single thing. It's many things that piled on top of one another over time. It's my predispositions. And it's partly my fault as much as I wish it weren't true. 

Every experience I have now is punctuated by the muted awareness of chronic loneliness. When I smile it is always with a half-conscious realization that I am faking gladness to appease people who wouldn't understand.


----------



## renegade disaster

to the workmen over the road;

you are so ****ing annoying. just hurry up and finish whatever the **** it is you are doing.


----------



## False Protagonist

Hello.

You look lovely today.

See you next week.

Bye.

Sorry about what I said. That was stupid and random.


----------



## NoHeart

Could you stop stuffing food in your face for just 2 seconds please?


----------



## DesertStar91

Haha! I am doing a lot better without you ladies!! Hurray for me and screw you!!


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I wish I could talk with you again.


----------



## Jig210

You are an ignorant dumb ***** and you have no idea what the **** you talking about.

Thanks felt good to say that.


----------



## Still Waters

It's very rude to simply not respond when someone PM's you. If they've taken the time,to stop and think of you -the least you could do is acknowledge that,even with just a concise,polite,little reply. Why are so many people around here afflicted with the "gimme,gimme,gimme" disease?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm upset and tell you that I can never please anyone. So, you tell me, "You can't. So, don't even try." Gosh, I'm tired of people! :mum What have I ever done to anyone!? **** all of this.


----------



## NoHeart

Be careful where you are treading... don't expect me to be somebody I'm not.


----------



## Mur

I can't be mad at you for having good social skills, props to you, you deserve everything you've earned in life.


----------



## seahero

Do you like pizza? Okay, cool. Have you ever been to Nicolitalia's? Yeah, it's decent. I went there once and I liked it and I've been itching to go back, so even though you're kind of a mean crazy b****, I wanna make out with you for some reason. So, you wanna go with me?!!


----------



## False Protagonist

You people hate me for no reason. You don't even know me you arrogant ****s.


----------



## GreenRoom

I loved you so very much, I'm sorry it went to waste


----------



## probably offline

I miss you so ****ing much. I'm sorry for taking you for granted all those times. I'm sorry for not making an effort to change. And then it was too late. I never truly felt worthy of your love and it was my problem. I miss having you in my life, as a friend, since I can't go back in time.


----------



## NoHeart

There's just too much I haven't told you yet.


----------



## cosmicslop

uh no um i'm not scared and anxious about eating with all of you. i'm scared because uh um... you didn't check out the place yelp. yeah thats why. because you didn't yelp it up. shame on you for not using the internet for your eating strategy advantage. yelp. yep.... . ..bye


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Let's talk about what's on both our minds, **** everything else. I care enough to.


----------



## cmed

Quit goofing around near my car you meddling kids :wife


----------



## Frostbite

Hi, can you tell me if the gw models in the RC EIS are available to public?


----------



## Maverick34

wow, you are so cute & your profile is so down to earth... can we have a long distance relationship?


----------



## TryingMara

Will you admit to online dating recently? Has it not been going well? What is/are the reason(s) you kept it from me?


----------



## NoHeart

Holy ****ing ****, I'm sorry, that was NOT a good first impression was it?


----------



## Glass Child

I'm working on getting you out of my head.
I really hope you learned something from me. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Zatch

I think you're an awesome person, and I had a crush on you that I was too scared to mention to you. You always seemed so busy, and I didn't want to put any further burder on you with the thought of anything becoming something between us. Your happiness made me happy, and I enjoyed the time we got to chat and whatnot, really wish I knew you offline. You're very sweet, kind, and I love your art. You inspired me a bit to pay more mind to my own creations. I wanted to hug you and call it a day. XD You're a cool person, and I hope you're still happy in life.

I'm sorry that I couldn't tell you about my crush on you for the reasons thereof, but I still do admire your mirth from afar. :3 Can't say I'll ever forget that, even though we'll probably never be seeing each other again. But alas, I hope you continue to be well. <3


----------



## tehuti88

That "online acquaintance" I have really IS a "legit, real-life friend." Which is more than what you seem to have, at least based on all your complaining about how "foreveralone" you are. So there. :b

Nice to see that what you posted to me once about my online friend, and which I took as ridicule at my expense, and which you seemed to backpedal about when I confronted you about it, really WAS ridicule at my expense. I'm glad I trusted my first impression.

And I'm glad I actually *have a friend*. Criticize and "lol" at that all you want but at least I'm not "foreveralone." :b

Here's a thought, maybe stop judging other people and their friendships and people will actually want to be friends with you. Unless you're proud of your "foreveralone" status, which I sometimes think you are, what with how you constantly wave it around like a banner.


----------



## WineKitty

I feel mentally unwell today so leave me the f*** alone. --to a longtime friend and their angry, unstable spouse.


----------



## cafune

Oh, done giving me the silent treatment, huh? It's kind of late, you know. I feel so stood up and sorta hurt. You know how much I can't stand unreliable flakes and the guilt I feel when wasting money that isn't mine. And, can we please address the fact that you're angry? I'm not a fan of mind-reading or passive-aggression. ¬_¬


----------



## always starting over

"Hey do you want to go out sometime? You seem cool"


----------



## pineapplebun

"I don't get nearly enough credit in life for the things I manage not to say." - Meg Rosoff

This isn't really directed towards anyone, and perhaps fits better in some other place in this forum that I'm far too lazy to search for or maybe I should just go back to blogging.


----------



## vulgarrobot

do you even notice that i'm letting you see all the parts of me i've hidden?


----------



## Lish3rs

"Hey there."


----------



## Twinkiesex

I miss you. I shouldn't have left as abruptly as I did, I was young and selfish and I only cared about my needs. If I could go back and stay with you, and tell you everything I was feeling, everything I was going through back then, I would in a heartbeat. I know it's been 6 years and your completely over the idea of "us", but I miss you so much it hurts. I know how you felt about me now, and I'd be willing to feel the same for you...but you've moved on. I hope she makes you happy.


----------



## Learydp01

^^^ Same! Unrequitted love has got to be the worst feeling on Earth. I want to tell her I don't want to be friends, I want to beg her for another chance, but at the end of the day, I know that she has moved on, and begging will only make me seem needy and obnoxious. I just have to let her go.


----------



## march_hare

my scumbag exboyfriend shagged your girlfriend


----------



## D G

I ****ing hate you for what you did to me.


----------



## Glass Child

You're cute..


----------



## Raphael200

I love u all.


----------



## tehuti88

Haven't seen you around here in a while, I hope you're okay.


----------



## apx24

I wish you were dead


----------



## shelbster18

I know you said I should move out of my house because of my father. I mean, he's not a major drunk but he did try to choke my sister to death almost a few years back while he was drunk. If I were to move out, where would I go? I don't have any money and no one would just let me stay with them. I have no choice but to stay here and deal with him. I'll probably be able to move out of this house in at least three years. Sometimes, whenever it's just me and him here, I don't want to be here.


----------



## NoHeart

Maybe I need to work towards trying to forgive you...


----------



## Elad

every time I come in this thread I imagine all the posts are directed at each other or other people on the forum for some reason.


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> every time I come in this thread I imagine all the posts are directed at each other or other people on the forum for some reason.


:lol I have to keep reminding myself that a lot of these people don't know me. :lol.


----------



## Etherealx

I still read over our facebook messages.
I still cry over losing you.


----------



## tehuti88

If you're going to go diagnosing yourself, at least know the proper symptomatology. And especially don't go sharing the incorrect symptomatology with others who don't know better.

I try not to have something against self-diagnosis since often it's the only method people can have (e. g., no access to therapy), but...when somebody gets it wrong, and _keeps_ getting it wrong, and refuses to believe that they could even be wrong, and disseminates their wrongness, ugh, it irks me. :roll


----------



## rawrguy

Call me quiet again! I ****ing dare you. I'll punch you in the face.


----------



## NoHeart

Am I correct in thinking that you're afraid?


----------



## Beingofglass

" I am alone and afraid.. "

srsly, I can't even see how I won't be ridiculed or belittled if I said that out loud.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Leave me alone.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'd be more comfortable melting through the floor.


----------



## NoHeart

I know you accept me, I know you respect me instead of taking pity on me, I know you care about me after all the **** I've talked about.

I should be overjoyed but all I can feel is shame.


----------



## probably offline

I kind of miss talking to you


----------



## Revenwyn

I love you. I miss you so much I feel your absence in my gut. Words. They don't make words for this.


----------



## mezzoforte

probably offline said:


> I kind of miss talking to you


I'm right here, bby.


----------



## niacin

I miss you more than I should :/


----------



## Alyson

I wish you would stop leading me on and making me feel like I might be a tad special in your life. I know all you do is sleep around, and your only goal with me is to do the same. It's obvious and you blatantly show off the amount of people you "score". I hate how we hang out and have those moments that I know are great- and then you forget about me right after. I know that you don't talk about all the things we talked about with every girl. I know you. I just hope I'm right about you.


----------



## probably offline

mezzoforte said:


> I'm right here, bby.


----------



## meepie

,


----------



## tea111red

thank you.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

You confuse the **** out of me sometimes


----------



## shelbster18

I miss talking to you but at the same time, I hope you know how it feels whenever I want to talk to you and you won't talk to me. There goes our almost one year friendship thrown out the window. :no


----------



## shelbster18

Oh, and to my sister.

Why the **** are you humiliating me? Just because I'm ignoring you, you're going to do this to me. **** you! You had no ****ing right to do that.


----------



## laura024

I feel like you expect me to make all these big life changes without thinking about what I'm leaving behind, which is my whole life up to this point. Give me some time to process this.


----------



## tehuti88

You think you come across as only "occasionally" "brash" and "cynical"...? Wow do you have a high opinion of yourself, if you think that's how mild you come across when you constantly disparage, mock, and doubt the problems and pain of others...

I also wonder why you consider your own suffering to be such "agony" but the suffering of many others (notably, women)...not so much. (It's interesting, and rather telling, how often you seek out such suffering just so you can criticize it, like a moth to a flame.)

I don't know why I ever had the impression you were a decent person. :| I was way, way off.


----------



## cosmicslop

I wish I could turn inside out and just be a costume of my meaty, bleedy organs so everyone can be scared of me instead of me feeling that way around everyone else... This is totally a normal way to think right.


----------



## shelbster18

I get constant obsessive thoughts over you. Literally. I think about you when I eat, take a shower, listen to music, go out...just all of the time. I don't know if I made a bad mistake by deleting you but I had to do it. You don't care, though do you? Eh, you're probably not reading my posts anymore anyways.


----------



## laura024

Sorry I ****ed everything up. I still would go to hell if it meant being with you.


----------



## TryingMara

I don't believe you. I can't shake the feeling and suspicion that you're being less than honest with me.


----------



## leonardess

I really do need to find another job. I need to find one that pays better anyway, but you are another, major reason I need to find another one. 

everyone else I can move on from, forget about, even be indifferent toward, but you, I can't seem to do any of those things. My hands literally shake when you're in the same room. I can forget about you for a little while, and then I'm completely normal and i can even speak with you - briefly - but after that, it's back to being a nervous wreck. it will never change. 

I don't really like thinking in absolutes, but where you're concerned, I have to. I know beyond a doubt that you are the most gorgeous man i have ever and will ever meet, inside and out.

Life is generally boring. we go to our jobs, collect our pay, go home, eat, sleep, get up and do it again, over and over. a night out on the weekend, drink, maybe smoke, we get a week off, go someplace and forget that's our lives for a bit, pretend we have more. 

In a world where there is, unfortunately, no real David Copperfield, you are pure magic. And there you are, right in my building, in this town. Unbelievable.

I am in love with you. i don't like myself for it.


----------



## Perkins

Your posts never fail to make my eyes roll. You are so shallow that I could ford through a raging river and not get wet.


----------



## leonardess

I figured out what you should do with those yolks. package them up and send them to the starving children in Calcutta. the same ones that slave away all day making egg cartons, like that one there. although, they were told who those were for and they're totally fine with that. they don't mind working their little fingers to the bone.....sweat pouring from their downy little foreheads.......


----------



## mightypillow

When I say I'll tell you later, it means I'm just as clueless as you are.


----------



## chinaski

I'm going to start taking this more serious since it looks like you might actually want to go through with it. Sorry that I haven't done anything, but I didn't want to put any effort into something where I might end up hurt. It's too risky having emotions you believe in because they might get broken, and then that jolting feeling is the worst.

btw, I hope you're doing nasty things to the thing I let you borrow. Not that I'll be smelling it or sleeping with it or anything like that when I get it back. Okay, maybe I will.


----------



## Kanova

NoHeart said:


> I would forgive you if I could and believe me I've tried, but I really just can't, I'm not mature enough I'm sorry.


Aww, obligatory <3


----------



## NoHeart

Kanova said:


> Aww, obligatory <3


In your ****ing dreams.


----------



## Etherealx

****in hate you


----------



## Sacrieur

NoHeart said:


> In your ****ing dreams.


She has teeth!


----------



## shelbster18

You're always in my head. I'm surprised I haven't had a dream with you in it yet. That would be hawt. :love2 :blank And here I go again with this stuff. 

This loneliness just gets worse and worse for me. It never gets any better.


----------



## Kanova

NoHeart said:


> In your ****ing dreams.


Hahhaaha, you are just simply adorable.


----------



## Kanova

sacrieur said:


> she has teeth!


OI, ORNEY LlTTLE CUSS AIN'T SHE! I HAVE TO WRASSLE THlS ONE!


----------



## NoHeart

Kanova said:


> Hahhaaha, you are just simply adorable.


Yup.


----------



## tehuti88

Ew. :|

(Also you obviously have no clue what life is really like for sex addicts. As far as I know, they don't usually keep at it because it's fun and they enjoy it, FYI. They do it because they're *addicted* and it's usually anything but fun.)


----------



## Still Waters

More spouting off about things you know nothing of and playing the "expert" admonishing everyone for their bad behavior and taking them to task. Feel important now?


----------



## Cam1

This is my first time viewing this thread.


----------



## Consider

Cam1 said:


> This is my first time viewing this thread.


It's mostly people here talking about other people here.


----------



## Still Waters

Consider said:


> It's mostly people here talking about other people here.


It wasn't always like that -seems it's really devolved and has now become a popular way to smack others around. Cripes,it's getting annoying!


----------



## wonderfulmilk

im gay


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

i am a bunny


----------



## Jones

*Thread lock warning

*Posts attacking other members are not permitted.

"*Conflicts*
If you have any issue or problem with material posted in this forum, or with the behavior of another community member, please email or PM the moderators or the administrator for a confidential discussion of the issue. Please try to settle it ﬁrst without involving the staff."


----------



## leonardess

remember when you asked me "do you want me to eat them all?" and I said "Raw!"?

that's not really what I wanted to say. in that space of a few seconds which lay between your question and my reply, this is what i was thinking:

"why do you ask"
"why do you want to know"
"why does it matter"
"yes, I want you to eat them all, slowly, and i want to watch"
"no. I want to rub them into your skin. Slowly."


----------



## leonardess

when you left the gym yesterday, I got so damn depressed. I can't wait for this long weekend to be over so I can see you at work on Tuesday. This is beyond obsession.


----------



## mfd

I don't like your kids :stu The youngest can't do anything yet, and the oldest is developing into a psycho. I've seen him intentionally hurt your dog and baby. Rather than trying to stick him in daycare all day or have others look after him all the time, maybe _you_ should spend some time with him. If you aren't interested in being a parent, why'd you decide to have the second kid?


----------



## renegade disaster

Dad, you can't force me to socialise and spend time with you, i'm not comfortable with it,I never have been and I doubt I ever will. I have bad days, I get annoyed by things, I am upset a lot of the time. I'm not mentally well and this is why I don't work so stop ****ing punishing me by bringing your mate over here because you know it annoys me. I am sick of this really nasty vindictive childish behaviour from you, you're supposed to be the grown up one here and you're acting like a child. if you are lonely then get out and meet someone,i'm sick of being made to feel like I am supposed to be some sort of emotional 24/7 support to you (wtf?) when you clearly don't give a **** about anyone else but yourself,I can't go to you with my concerns,I learned the hard way that all you will do is use it against me and thats the only reason you pay attention to others so you can psychoanalyse them,find out what makes them tick then exploit that, that's a bloody awful thing to do, you masquerade as some type of concern or care which belies your true motivations .if you have a lack of something in your life then go out and get it!!! why the hell you haven't found yourself another partner or bothered to look for one is beyond me. you are plenty capable, you go out every ****ing week and socialise. i'm sick of you copying my behaviour as if to pretend you have it worse than me or to undermine the seriousness of my problems. its ****ing bull****, this victim mentality you have has ruined my life, where was the support for me as a child? oh no that's right , all I am is a threat to your capability and masculinity while being undeserving of any care because your needs in the family came first eh? that is pathetic way to treat a child and you have no idea how badly it affected me. the fact that you pretend to others nothing is wrong and how manipulating and controlling you are in regards to keeping others in their place and confusing them just makes it so much worse, as if to belittle my concerns and keep me quiet.
if I wasn't bound to staying here I would have told you this and then got the **** out of here a long time ago. but what good is it going to do in my present situation? **** all...


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm dying inside because I love you, but we're starting to go separate ways. I'm dying inside because I can't be with you, and I don't think we can be for some time. I'm dying inside because I don't know how to leave. It's not easy.


----------



## shelbster18

I can't take this anymore. I miss you so badly. :[ I have this love hate thing with you.


----------



## Daveyboy

If I click my heels together 3 times..
will I really get home??


----------



## Thatguy55

I would like you to hang out with me sometime but you keep making up excuses and going off with other people, please don't lie to me.


----------



## ForeverFloating

1) I love you mom, I trust you with my life! And I know it hurts and frustrates you, but I simply don't trust you with my feelings.
2) No mother, I'm not gay. I simply have not found a man to get into a relationship with yet, and I won't just take the first person who will take me.
3) I have made a lot of mistakes, I carry a lot of guilt, I'm not "normal", I don't like my body, my thoughts are often cruel and screwed up, and I know I have dug my own grave, but I'm too much of a coward to lay down in it and too weak to fully climb out of it.
4) I have shared more about myself with a man online than I have shared with my family combined.


----------



## Sacrieur

Daveyboy said:


> If I click my heels together 3 times..
> will I really get home??


I'd imagine not but you'd look rather dashing


----------



## green9206

I hate you mom, dad and sister.


----------



## TaylorM

When you started making all that money ... and you bought yourself that 200 dollar lamp, donated over 300 dollars to your church.. did you ever think about me? How you could've seen me like we planned over 5 months ago.. how I said Id foot the bill when you had no money for a plane ticket?


----------



## tehuti88

Person 1: I wish you'd friend me. :blush I realize it's just a gesture and doesn't mean much, but I admire your posts and always have and would be honored if you were on my friends list.

Person 2: Same with you, though I'm not sure if you've noticed me so much. ops


----------



## Mur

I'm glad you're back in my life, I won't **** things up this time around
(Edit)


----------



## shelbster18

I would still like to know why you told me you'd want to marry me one day if you knew you would just lose interest in me. I won't ever become unattached from you. It's impossible and this is torturous for me. :sigh I feel like I'm in hell. And I also feel like complete ****. I'd like to talk to you again but you wouldn't want to talk to me.


----------



## cosmicslop

We don't need to increase my doses. We need to take a new plan of action that will ensure successful treatment of my depression and anxiety this time. I need to turn into a sloth. Three toed sloth therapy with a three toed sloth specialist. Discharge me if it's necessary. **** being human. This **** sucks.


----------



## Nono441

You know, I don't actually care what you think of me.

But I feel obligated to care so that you won't feel like your opinion is worthless.

Which it is.


----------



## rawrguy

Dear pdoc: unless you are also a physical trainer, my weight is none of your business.

Sincerely,

Me


----------



## brewpacksox

Going through this stuff is bringing up so many memories. WTF happened?


----------



## missalice0306

V-So you shoot dirty glances at me and call me a weird loser behind my back. Then you proceed to repeat this to your annoying as f-ck friend to feel better about yourself. I could tell right from the beginning that you felt lonely and insecure, but all my sympathy for you dissolved when I discovered your slandering. You really need to learn how to love yourself without resorting to pettiness. Then other people may start to love you back.


----------



## wateva11

You are worst sister ever and I hope you rot in hell for what you did to me.


----------



## wateva11

die ***** die !


----------



## CoastalSprite

Brother, is there something I could do that would make you happy, or make your day a little better? You make me feel safe and secure and understood and loved.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm fighting whether or not I should add you back. I'd hate to go over two more weeks dealing with this. It's like I'm torturing myself but if I add you back, I just know you wouldn't want to talk to me. I would always give you attention but you don't seem to really care. I hope your behavior changes. I'm messed up. :|


----------



## leonardess

tomorrow, I WILL talk to you. I will call you Senor Huevos. The moment you say something corny, it will be Senor Huevos con Queso.

I saw you looking in the studio to see if I was still there. I *saw* you do it.


----------



## IveGotToast

What you did really hurt me. I didn't think it would, but it did.


----------



## NoHeart

You have left me with quite an impression from the 1st time we met. You're an interesting turn of events...


----------



## BiagioScanz444

I just wanna tell this girl.... "Damn, you fine!"

And I just wanna tell my boss.... "Damn, you suck!"


----------



## shelbster18

You really think I would give you my number and let you text me again after you leave me at a gas station? Dude, think again. No normal person just leaves someone at a gas station. You're psycho. What if you turn into some psycho killer or something and find some girl to plan her murder. :afr Oh, geez. I'm thinking way too much about this stuff.


----------



## Lain

I wish we could have been friends.


----------



## missalice0306

J-I don't even know what to make of our situation. Let me just start by saying that I am so thankful to have you in my life right now. We go out together, talk in each others' rooms, and plan on rooming together next year. For the short time that we have been friends, we have given each other a foundation to support each other on. Because of you, I'm experiencing things I've missed out on due to my SA. 

So why am I having second thoughts on our friendship? Well, they've always said that if something seems too good to be true, it probably is. Actually, now that I think about it, you may have only wanted to be my friend because I'm the only one in this house who hasn't been a complete b-tch to you. If I wasn't your friend, you'd be all alone in this place. Now I'm speculating on what your real reasons were for befriending me. You're constantly criticizing others for being "weird", "awkward" and even "losers" yet my SA surely must make me one of the weirdest people you've ever met. I don't know, it may just be my insecurity rearing its ugly head again. But having been called all of the above, listening to you talk about other people like that makes me feel very uncomfortable. I've also read about people who secretly cannot stand their awkward friends. Now I can't help thinking about whether you think the same about me.

I feel like a terrible person right now for questioning your motives after all you've done for me. But if the worst does turn out to be true, I'll just do what you advised me to do: not give a f-ck.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

To Victor: You are so ignorant and immature and I really can't stand you. I don't even know why I hang out with you. Please lay the hell off me and stop man crushing on me.

To Tim: Should I just call you mein führer?

To Ciara: I really didn't expect someone like you to be as accepting of me as you are. Thank you.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

i am actually a real life bunny rabbit but no one listens.


----------



## heyJude

You have been neglecting me lately. Maybe you don't need a girlfriend right now because I certainly don't feel like I'm in a "relationship" right now.Meh.


----------



## Jamos83

i want to tell my father and probably most of family that i cant stand them, and cant remember the last time i actually felt like i loved them, and i wonder if what i thought was love actually was love or not just my younger mind mistaking fear for love. my mom too


----------



## fanatic203

Why do you have to be so goddamn difficult? If you wanted to do things your way, you should have booked everything waaaayyy earlier, and I wouldn't have complained. Now you're relying on me to book everything, so, ugh, I shouldn't even consult you, I should just do it my way.

Also, that song you were singing along to -- that was Rihanna, who you claim to hate. (I might tell you this.)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

MissGemmaRogers said:


> i am actually a real life bunny rabbit but no one listens.


I am actually a real-life kitty cat but no one listens.

Hah!  :lol


----------



## Learydp01

This is going to sound like a very long-winded and desperate letter, but please bear with me and read it.

I know that you are young, and that us breaking up was/is inevitable. I flunked two semesters of college for being irresponsible, and for being a hypochondriac. It affected our relationship, from talking, to going out together, to even our sex life. I am spacey and forgetful. But it doesn't mean I don't listen or care.
You gave me chance after chance and I blew all of them. But please, give me a final chance to prove that we can be happy together, and that I can be a responsible and productive person. I don't care if you want to go out and party. I don't want to yell at you or fight anymore, or blame you for stupid things. And I don't want to drink, although I don't mind if you do. But therapy was starting to work for me (albeit slowly) and losing you totally crushed me, I feel like I've lost so much progress. If you need to move to California/France/wherever after the summer, and on with me after that, I totally understand, but I was really looking forward to spending this summer with you.
It's selfish of me to do this to you, and I am not blaming you for my own problems. I feel we have so much in common, and on the inside, I am just as silly as you, I just have these walls up that need to come down. Please give me a final chance, heck, even a trial period to prove myself.
I will be okay if you refuse, and either way I'm not expecting a committed relationship. I know I've been texting you every other day, and it must seem like the most obnoxious thing ever. I just had to get my thoughts out there.
Thank you for all the memories, I just want a chance to give you some more amazing ones of me, rather than the crap I made you put up with.


----------



## KPanthera

I truly do love you, you just scare the **** out of me....


----------



## Still Waters

Why must you demand so much appreciation for every little thing? I say "thank you",usually more than once and mention how glad I am that you thought of me. Yet you bring up SEVERAL times every tiny thing you do!! You didn't give me a kidney!! Quit trying to wring out of me gigantic shows of appreciation. Sometimes you feel like an enormous canyon of NEEEEEED!!

To Another Infuriating Person -I have no interest in talking to you! You are dangerous for me. The very rare miraculous occasion when I'm in a good mood -you ALWAYS ruin it and if I'm in a bad mood,I feel ten times worse after speaking to you. Don't you ever wonder WHY I avoid you?!?


----------



## shelbster18

It seems like you've moved on. This is my last chance I'm giving you. If you don't talk to me, I'm deleting you for good. This is torturous for me and it's like I'm in hell. I'm pretty sure this is what hell is like. Why is it that the one person I feel really understands me never wants to talk to me? What a ****ing shame!


----------



## ADavis623

How hard is it to call and say, hey I was thinking about you and missed you. I want to hang out. You're a great listener. I value our friendship. No one does that. None of you give a crap. Never have. I'm tired of living on this earth with people who can't give me what I give them. I try to be your friend. I offer humor, loyalty, confidence, support, help, etc. not good enough I guess. So eff all of y'all.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

shelbster18 said:


> It seems like you've moved on. This is my last chance I'm giving you. If you don't talk to me, I'm deleting you for good. This is torturous for me and it's like I'm in hell. I'm pretty sure this is what hell is like. Why is it that the one person I feel really understands me never wants to talk to me? What a ****ing shame!


AWW! 

If you want to talk, I am here.


----------



## Carcamo

I really like you, but I'm off your league. :'(


----------



## DesertStar91

You're immature as hell because you act like you're still a junior in high school and you're twenty three. Grow up. I can't stand being around you and your crap and that stupid Reading teacher you hang around with because you're both psychotic and you both don't really live in real world because in the real world, people don't get besotted by their students and sneak around town with them, even if they're adults because that's crossing boundaries and very creepy. Again, grow up and live in the real world. 

You're a coward. 

**** off. I am sick of kissing your fat *** you disgusting selfish cow.


----------



## mcmuffinme

When you move away I am totally f---ed, and I think you realize it, but don't want to be bothered with the thought and thus will never acknowledge it. I guess it was nice knowing you. We probably won't meet again...


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Are you going to finish eating that?


----------



## Mur

I look up to you, keep on playing all those dumb women who believe your ****, I aspire to be like you someday, play on playa.


----------



## Twinkiesex

I hope she gives you herpes <3


----------



## GaaraAgain

You fell out of love with me, not the other way around. You hurt me so bad, I hope you continue to suffer with the things you're struggling with for making me suffer like this... alone. One day I'll get over it and won't feel like that, but today is not that day, so **** you.


----------



## PickleNose

Twinkiesex said:


> I hope she gives you herpes <3





GaaraAgain said:


> You fell out of love with me, not the other way around. You hurt me so bad, I hope you continue to suffer with the things you're struggling with for making me suffer like this... alone. One day I'll get over it and won't feel like that, but today is not that day, so **** you.


 Wow.


----------



## GaaraAgain

PickleNose said:


> Wow.


I know... Immature af. :| That's why I put it here instead of telling her that. I'm hurt and venting.


----------



## miminka

i love you , my beautiful glass dolly


----------



## miminka

i want to be your baby girl, your little princess


----------



## Northern Lights

I am completely clueless. But you are on my mind all the time.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Without empirical data to back your verbal claims, forever insincere theories they will remain.


----------



## PandaBearx

Why don't you care?? I feel like things would be so much better if you actually did.


----------



## tehuti88

You don't sincerely seem like you're interested in changing your bad ways like you claimed you were. :/ I think I'm glad I cut ties.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> You really think I would give you my number and let you text me again after you leave me at a gas station? Dude, think again. No normal person just leaves someone at a gas station. You're psycho. What if you turn into some psycho killer or something and find some girl to plan her murder. :afr Oh, geez. I'm thinking way too much about this stuff.


Ha, you're still messaging me. You tell me that the last time we met, you weren't sober and that you've changed and that you're going to AA meetings. That's one of the biggest lies I've ever heard. You're a joke.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Do you ever actually feel bad for anything?


----------



## rawrguy

You are a very mean person.


----------



## chiron

They both deserved better than either of you.


----------



## soshi

To my friends dad, go eat a d*ck you f**king ****


----------



## Alas Babylon

Well, we're ****ed now. **** it, lets go home, lets leave, go back in time or something, I'm sick of this.


----------



## extremly

So you know I'm always looking like I want something. Why you gotta smile at me and tease me like that?


----------



## Kalliber

WIsh "ALl My friendS" would actually talk to me pfftt


----------



## losteternal

Thankyou so much. You never let me down. You are there when I need you like magic always when I am distraught and you always make it ok. I know one day you won't be able to but Thankyou from the bottom of my heart. You are the rockin best xxx.


----------



## percon21

To Marcus,

You are so funny. I enjoy your company. You smell very nice.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

You're beautiful and I'd love to kiss the crap outta you.


----------



## Heyyou

I don't like you, you're rude and passive aggressive, you throw bombs and then say "oh what did I do?" You're so full of yourself, no you are not a saint, no everyone should not be like you. You say things aloud and expect me not to react and when I ask you what you meant by it you act like I'm the one being stupid, sorry I'm smarter than the average bear, I'm not dumb and one of these days POW right in the kisser.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I will always cherish the initial misconceptions I had about you.


----------



## tehuti88

I hope you can be patient with me. I feel like I'm letting you down though I don't intend it. :/


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Hey,


----------



## renegade disaster

go home please. you've been in our house too long.


----------



## TryingMara

I always want to talk to you. This isn't a game to me, I just don't want to push you away.


----------



## Alyson

You ****ed up my life and triggered my depression. You guys left me alone to battle my thoughts and your words that I never wanted to hear. I was stuck in this little hell of mine, left to find my own salvation- that never came. I can't stand the facade you two put on, and some days I just wish you'd separate and end my everlasting misery.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm so angry at you that I just had to yell really loudly and throw my notebook across the living room. I'm glad I'm at home by myself. That's how much I ****ing hate your guts and I hope you rot in hell if it exists you piece of ****. All I do is get treated like **** and you just want to make it worse little ****. You're a horrible friend for never talking to me anymore. We never even had a stupid bond in the first place. Screw that bond! Actually, you're not even my friend anymore. Why do I deserve to call you my friend? You disgust me you sick ****! I’d punch you in the ****ing face if I could. You’re gone out of my life for good! You just leave me hanging like a piece of trash. That was your last chance. I gave you three chances. 1, 2, 3! Three chances should have been enough to make you change but it didn't. You don’t care about me, so I don’t care about you. Gosh, you're disgusting.


----------



## tehuti88

Wow. You had a problem with me before you even knew me.

Maybe that's why my numerous explanations of my circumstances and issues have never managed to sink in for you.

Then again, this just seems like all the more reason for you to be able to understand...which you don't. :| I guess sometimes people just refuse to understand, because it's easier to hold a grudge.

At least I know I'm not the only one nor the first one to have earned your criticism. And I doubt I'll be the last.


----------



## derpresion

thats not what i wanted to say at all!


----------



## noyadefleur

Are you just trying to make this more difficult for me or what? I can't believe you.


----------



## NoHeart

You just continue to blow my mind.


----------



## Still Waters

Why are you so pigheaded? Most people would grasp that if something is done the same way repeatedly and DOES NOT work -a new approach is in order!! Not you! Your level of dedication and sheer tenacity to the same method that has failed consistently is stunning! You are like a child but bereft of any endearing qualities that usually accompany children.


----------



## Revenwyn

My heart is about to beat right out of its chest, and will if I cannot ever be yours.


----------



## Ender

Based on how you asked the question I could tell you wanted me to say yes. Due to my insecurity, desire to please, and anxiety at having a surprise conversation I answered yes. 


After having time to wrap my head around the question I would like to change that answer to no.


----------



## frisor

I am Gay


----------



## Etherealx

Hi..


----------



## NoHeart

Do you have any idea what it feels like?


----------



## Mur

You found a good woman and you passed her up?! Smh, what the hell is wrong with you?!! Sometimes I feel like you take your abilities to easily connect with people for granted, oh how I envy you mon frere.


----------



## cmed

Every time you slam your front door I am going to slam my front door even harder 3 times. Then we'll see how you like having the pictures on your wall rattle.


----------



## shelbster18

Hope you have a ****ty birthday coming up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I love how my happiness pisses you off so much.


----------



## Heyyou

I'm not afraid to say this but I would need to be pushed to say it.

I don't care what you think, I don't need your opinion, sink into oblivion and shut up. If I could care less, why are you even opening your mouth?


----------



## Limmy

i hate life


----------



## Heyyou

Limmy said:


> i hate life


When life throws you lemons, make Limonade


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Heyyou said:


> When life throws you lemons, make Limonade


How can you make limonade out of lemons?


----------



## Heyyou

FoundAndLost said:


> How can you make limonade out of lemons?


He's LIM-my..., maybe I should have put Lim-monade...


----------



## heartRelease

Bette Davis put it best in The Little Foxes:

"I hope you die. I hope you die soon. * I'll be waiting* for you to die."


----------



## mfd

I'm sorry.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It all makes complete sense now.


----------



## Lipizzan

I don't know why I ever liked you. You're very immature.


----------



## leonardess

Hola. I once backpacked through South America, at the southern end where all those little countries are, and in one of those places their unit of currency is actually the huevo, a small egg-shaped gold (well, I *say* gold) coin. the paper money starts at 12 huevos. 

had ya goin there dinn I? yah, I did I totally did.


----------



## why do I do this 2 myself

To me: you're a stupid little **** you dumb *****. Stop blaming your problems on anything other than yourself. I can't believe you right now; you are so much better than this. I can't believe you would just throw away your future like that. Well actually, I know you didn't throw away your future because there is still hope for you, but still... you could have had a better future. Well ACTUALLY we're going to end up in the same place, but ehh... actually you're doing fine. Just don't give up and drop out of school, I know you won't do that though, right? Right. Now go back to being YOU, the ambitious goal setter with a bright future. I know you can go back, okay?


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I wonder if you know how much of a condescending dickhead you are. You try so hard to act like you're the smartest person ever when you know I can see through your b/s enough to know that you're an incredibly insecure person. The things you regard yourself so highly for doing are things any idiot can do. And you wonder why you have nobody? Get off your high horse and try living down here with the rest of us.

I wish you ****ing knew what I've been through in the past few months alone, let alone the past 6 years. Maybe then you wouldn't b*tch so much to me about how you were dumped by some ****, like everyone else your age does at some point. Calm down.


----------



## Miyu

sometimes it makes me feel that you're okay being friends with me, but are kinda "ashamed" of introducing me to your other friends, even if (if it's to be believed, what you say), their interests match mine very well and we could be great friends.


----------



## aquilla

I'm sorry for how I acted today. I didn't want to be such a b*tch but I'm so tired. And pretending everything is fine just doesn't make sense anymore. I've been doing that for a decade, and it JUST DOESN'T MAKE SENSE ANYMORE, OK? Yes sure, we don't have to talk about that. "Can we just talk about something else", you say. sure.ok. 

NOT. we HAVE to talk about it. Because of this stupid wall of hidden feelings and things unsaid and trying not to hurt each other ...The wall we built throughout the years. I cannot live with it anymore.


----------



## shelbster18

What part of "I don't want to talk to you anymore" do you not understand? I quit talking to you like two months ago and you're still messaging me. You annoy me and I don't have to talk to someone who just annoys me every time they talk to me. I get ignored by people all the time and it's just selfish of you that you're still trying to talk to me. Leave me alone. You don't understand me, so I don't like wasting my time talking to people who don't understand me. I'm going through a tough time. Don't make it worse. Plus, you made an assumption about me one time that made me want to pull my hair out. Go away.


----------



## NoHeart

Thanks for setting my mind at ease.


----------



## PandaBearx

I think that we get too close that we end up hurting each other. Sometimes I think you're heartless but I know you're not...


----------



## someguy21

I'm not happy in this relationship


----------



## Sacrieur

Dear cute girl wearing black dress with pink hair.

Please run into me while I'm not working so I may proceed to engage in conversation. Actually that's not even needed. Just be in my general vicinity. Or anything, really. Pls :(

P.S.

Not really too afraid, well I was too anxious at the time to actually think of a good line UNFORTUNATELY (Sac you dumb ****, you're better than that), and everything that did come to mind was far too direct and could have been construed as a clear violation of company policy.

Which is all one big fancy justification for my SA, but had I not been working I would've given her my number.

I swear to Zeus. Black dress. Pink hair. I wanted to ask if she was cosplaying Yuno.

I spent the rest of the night wishing I'd run into her again.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm being a crappy person.


----------



## shelbster18

I wish you would have given me an answer as to why you quit talking to me. These obsessive thoughts are killing me here and it's all your fault. I'm just going to have to be left wondering as to why you stopped talking to me. Was it because you enjoy this? Do you think this is funny? I want answers and I want them now! I remember you telling me that relationships aren't everything (no one wants to hear that), yet you quit talking to me only because you don't have that feeling for me anymore. What a hypocrite. You know I can't stand hypocrites. I wanted to be your forever friend. I try to be a good friend. It's always the good people that get treated like crap. But I'm not a good person anymore. I'm a bad person now. I feel like going on an angry rampage but I don't have the energy for that right now.


----------



## Odinn

*Against all odds*

Just read something, wow, I just don't stand a chance do I?
I was never aware of that until now.

But that doesn't mean I will ever stop.

Please, have faith in me if you can.


----------



## Heyyou

Really though? Yeah that's hella stupid


----------



## cosmicslop

Who.. are you? I don't you. What have you done with the people I know.


----------



## tehuti88

I'll try.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your really annoying Victor. Please leave me alone.


----------



## StrangetoBehold

You're not making any sense. What _do_ you want from me?


----------



## SilentWitness

tehuti88 said:


> I'm being a crappy person.


No, you're not. :hug


----------



## Hello22

Are you intentionally trying to ****ing piss me off or what's the story? You leave the house to go wine and dine with your rich relation, whilst the place is like a kip thanks to your dirty dishes, all your ****ing empty boxes from all the furniture you got is lying around here, and then i go to make tea and the milk i bought is ****ing gone? I swear to god, I'll buy milk but i am not leaving a ****ing drop of milk in the fridge after that. I'd rather throw it down the sink.


----------



## shelbster18

Thanks for calling me a ****. I really appreciated that.


----------



## leonardess

Look, I know you've done a lot, and you've been blessed with treading water in the deep end of the gene pool all your life, but with all you've accomplished and been given, you don't come across as arrogant at all, you seem like a really nice, genuine person and you always say hi. As big as you are, you are never loud and are soft-spoken, you never swagger. you are the living embodiment of "lions don't need to roar". 

I'm leaving soon. I just had to say that.


----------



## shelbster18

Okay, you're right. I am a *****. It's the truth. I really don't understand why I can't talk to more than one guy, though. There's nothing wrong with it. Maybe I shouldn't have even talked to you in the first place. I guess I just can't talk to other guys at all the way you make it sound. :/ They're friends of mine, though and I'm not going to quit talking to them. I mean, I'm supposed to just completely shut them out? I have no one else to talk to. I don't think I'm even making sense here. -__________-


----------



## PsyKat

I know you're trying to help me but I feel like you're not listening, it's only making me feel worse.


----------



## tehuti88

:?


----------



## River In The Mountain

Stop interrupting me while I speak. It makes me want to pick up your dinner plate and smush it into your face.


----------



## Socialhurts

I honestly don't like you


----------



## DesertStar91

You are all sadistic, spineless, evil, cowardly women. You disgust the hell out of me with your gossip and lies about me. Now I really have no friends. You are all childish and it kills me because some of you are professors and you're about 45-50 years old. You should all get fired. Especially *(insert name here)*. She is the most disturbed 27 year old I have ever met. She is manipulating all of you like it's high school. She should be fired and also because of the amount of complaints this socio path gets. You are disgusting twisted child like wicked human beings, and telling you this is probably going to make it worse because you are all trying to make me look like a lunatic, well I am stronger than that. Stronger than I ever I was when I met you. Eat me you *****s.


----------



## Odinn

When you said it, I wonder if it included me too?
It was pluralized. Maybe it did.
It would be kind of flattering if it did.
But I am thinking way toooo far into it I believe.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I fooled myself into thinking that you could have changed, but you are just as cold and distant. I haven't spoken to you a few years, and you don't even ask me how I am doing. I won't trouble myselfl to speak with you


----------



## chinaski

You're a *****.


----------



## Heyyou

Such an angry post before...just try harder..


----------



## niacin

- I agree with you. That's an interesting possibility.

- You know what, I don't think I will realistically be able to send in that material by then. I have no material. I'm surprised you even responded. Well this is awkward.

- I don't like you. You're mean and you scared my friend by walking around with no top on. You eat way too much steak for a woman who is trying to lose weight. Your son is mean too. Attractive, but mean.

- Thank you so much for going out of your way (on the way to work/school) to walk me to my new school. It really meant a lot to me. You're good people.

- Don't let anyone judge you for getting breast implants. They look great and you're a great person. Fake boobies don't make a person fake. Hypocrisy, judgment, and self-righteousness do.

- Don't shove me. I'm a lady. Seriously, I will body-check you down the stairs.

- Yes I would like that complimentary neck massage

- No I do not have time to answer a few questions about your radio station


----------



## pineapplebun

I guess what they say is true. At the same time we try to let go, we fight to hold on. And frankly, it scares and saddens me because one day, the memory may be so faint, that I question if it ever happened, if you ever existed. And that's sad because you once meant so much to me.


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> You're a *****.


I take this back. I love you, is what I meant.


----------



## PickleNose

I had the worst diarrhea yesterday.


----------



## losteternal

One of these days I Will tell you to your face how ******* brilliant you are. I Will thank you for the comfort you have brought my life. I know its your job but you have gone beyond the call of duty on many occasions. I know you think you are normal but you actually are amazing and because my opinion probably means squat to you I can share it without offending or embarrasing you.


----------



## Elad

when I'm scrolling down a thread and I see your avatar, I stop, because I like reading your posts.


----------



## Sacrieur

I like pretending all the positive comments are directed at me ^_^


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I don't know why you ignore me.


----------



## timidSeal

Why do you always negate everything I say and then tell me to stop talking? My thoughts and feelings are a prisoner in my mind because you don't want to hear them. Are they really that bad? or wrong? no


----------



## leonardess

I know it wasn't much, but little things mean a lot to me, and I had fun sitting with you, just smoking and listening to you talk. I turned back into the building when I saw you coming because I just don't want to bother you. I know you have other things to do, and saying anything to me is awkward. That's okay, I understand. I want to make it easy for you, is all. 

It's time to close the door on all that now. Sex without love is.....gray. Maybe we'll say hi again, like normal people, eventually. but maybe not. I hope to move somewhere else soon, get a better job. You'll be spared.

I will miss you.


----------



## NoHeart

Do you even understand the fact that you ****ed up? Maybe I could take atleast 1 baby step towards forgiving you if you had ever if only once given me but the slightest inclination that you understand that what you did was wrong.

Instead you acted as though you were in the right, even after what you did, I think that's what killed whatever part of you was left in me.


----------



## DesertStar91

Stop trying to be "different!" You're not, because you either are you aren't, so grow up. You are a loser who is failing at this.


----------



## PsyKat

I wish you weren't so busy all the time. I know you don't like being away from me either. You're the only person I can confide in and make me completely happy. Even a day without you I become a wreck and break down.... But I don't want to tell you about my constant breakdowns... Because it isn't your fault. It is mine. I can't burden or worry you. I won't do that to you.


----------



## zashiki warashi

H-hello.


----------



## Still Waters

Your absence is a lovely thing!


----------



## Sacrieur

zashiki warashi said:


> H-hello.


Hi!


----------



## joujis

I wish you would notice me. You have no idea how happy you made me when I was alone and you actually came over and talked to me. You don't know how much you mean to me and no matter how hard I try I can't get over you. I keep away from you because I'm afraid that you'll hate me.


----------



## Bawsome

I do want to do it, i need to do it to to get over the fear of it, i just wont tell you this in case you try to get me to do it and ill be to agreeable to say no. so maybe i should.


----------



## That random dude

I'd love to ask you out and get to know you, even though you're way out of my league.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm just afraid to say this to anyone.

I wish I wasn't addicted to the Internet too much but I have to depend on it for friends and such. I really love being on the Internet and just want someone to talk to. It would be better if I wasn't addicted to it because it's not like I always have someone to talk to. I've been trying to do other things lately and not staying on it too much. Just simple stuff like reading, watching a movie, going outside, and driving. But all I can think about is wanting to get on the Internet. Maybe if I just keep at it, I won't be so obsessive and depressed. At the same time, I can still come on the Internet quite a bit while doing other stuff. I have all the time to myself.


----------



## Makiz

"Hi, can I speak to someone please"

I cant seem to allow myself to ask for help, even typing this is fairly hard. I'd rather make people think I'm happy and great, I'm pretty certain as it stands one day in the near future I'm just going to blow up and end my life - and nobody will understand or know why...


----------



## NoHeart

You make me wanna give a ****.


----------



## bad baby

I didn't see the meeting place in your text earlier. Hence the misunderstanding. I guess I shouldn't make excuses for my flightiness + reading comprehension fail, but you're really pushy/presumptuous, and I hate how you make plans without checking with me first.

-

I wanted to give you a hug and tell you that you're special and you deserve someone just as special as you are, but instead I shook your hand and mumbled "bye".

You were way too nice to me, really.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I know Im not the most together older sis you could have but I love you and I will always be there if you need me. I know you're probably embarrassed by me given how odd and unsocial I am, but I'll do whatever I can to be there for you. Please don't believe her s**t or let it make you cold. She has no idea what she's talking about. You're doing just fine and I'm mad proud of you. 
I can't say this because I'm an idiot.


----------



## Odinn

River In The Mountain said:


> I know Im not the most together older sis you could have but I love you and I will always be there if you need me. I know you're probably embarrassed by me given how odd and unsocial I am, but I'll do whatever I can to be there for you. Please don't believe her s**t or let it make you cold. She has no idea what she's talking about. You're doing just fine and I'm mad proud of you.
> I can't say this because I'm an idiot.


It's a shame you can't say this, because it is beautiful and would do so much good.
Whenever my older brother tells me he loves me, it is an indescribable feeling.
I hope that you can muster the courage to say this, I just hate the thought that it be left in silence.
Sorry for intruding, I simply felt the need to say it.


----------



## leonardess

I wish I had more courage. I wish i could sing in public. I wish I could dance every day. I wish I could forget about it all.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Odinn said:


> It's a shame you can't say this, because it is beautiful and would do so much good.
> Whenever my older brother tells me he loves me, it is an indescribable feeling.
> I hope that you can muster the courage to say this, I just hate the thought that it be left in silence.
> Sorry for intruding, I simply felt the need to say it.


Not intruding at all ^.^ 
I really do want to tell her, it's just extremely difficult in our family as nobody expresses any kind of emotion or sentiment unless its a negative one. I will try to find the right moment, and probably babble it out far less eloquently :roll
Thank you though


----------



## JustAPhase

I know you will never love me. 
I'm over that now.

But please stop pouring salt on my wounds. Knowing that you're the way you want to be and I'm not comes as no surprise. Don't expect me to be happy for you, and don't smile at me and tell me things will work out for me to.

I don't want your pity. I hate your pity.


----------



## leonardess

i may still actually say this:

you and your boyfriend/partner - I assume that's what he is, he must be - are really sweet together. he's very considerate of you, and you guys just look really great together.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Person 1: I admit that in school, I was mean to you. I feel terrible for making fun of you (and for the couple times I made you cry) and I want to let you know that I am sorry. It is a bit late, but I truly feel bad and I hope you can forgive me.

Person 2: We haven't talked for a long time. We were never super close, but I still remember our dancing and cheer-leading stuff we did in the yard with Marissa when we were all younger. I feel that you are the one family member I can relate to most since you seem to be a similar boat brother probs/depression/anger wise. I always want to ask how you are doing because I see how upset you are but I have always been too afraid. You're really the only Cousin I've ever had any sort of relationship with and it'd be nice to re-ignite that...


----------



## AceEmoKid

To everyone: I'm sorry and I'm not sorry.

I give up.


----------



## bad baby

In some alternate universe you are exactly the way I hoped and I am yours. But regardless. If I can feel this way once, I will feel this way again.

-

Mutual anger > tepid indifference. It creates the illusion of passion.


----------



## Kole

You are moving way too fast and I am not at all comfortable with this. In fact, I am barely interested in you, but am being pushed into this by a friend. Also, I'm not the kind of person that can stand talking to someone every single day, so please stop constantly texting me. I am not a sociable person and prefer not to be forced to interact with people. 



I have never loved you and highly doubt that you love me. In fact, I don't even like you as a person. Can we please stop pretending, just because we share some of the same blood?


----------



## Mur

I'm not heartless like you think I am, nothing I say matters to you though.....you've already made your mind up.


----------



## Perkins

You really don't give a ****, do you.


----------



## aquilla

Please talk to me. Please. I cannot bear this anymore. I feel like I'm losing you everyday a little bit more.That blank, emotionless, out-of-this-world face just kills me. 

I know I get all mad and behave inadequately . Yes, I'm sorry for screaming, shattering everything around and acting like I'm crazy. 

But I can feel it. You're not here anymore. Even then you're talking with me, I can sense that your mind is preoccupied with something else. 

And it is killing me.


----------



## PsyKat

Leeeeeave me aloooone! >_<


----------



## percon21

I'm having a hard time getting over the relationship that we were never in :flush


----------



## TryingMara

I'm actually fearful you may hurt someone someday. I used to think you were just a little off or different, but over time I've come to see you are severely out of touch with reality, have extreme entitlement issues, illusions of grandeur, and are just all in all bat**** crazy. Please seek help- for your sake and everyone else's.


----------



## Revenwyn

My only true love,

I made a mistake about four years ago. I'm paying for my mistake now. And since I'm not the kind who can simply walk away, I fear we will never be able to be together.

Please understand, I had been told you were dead. Otherwise I would never have made this mistake.

But you're the only one I truly love. I am trying to make the best of my mistake because it's expected of me, but I will never love him as much as I have you. I have tried. And I have failed. For even thinking you were dead, my love for you grew ever stronger. When I found you were alive, it revived me. When you told me you loved me too, it was bliss.

But now I am in a hell of my own making, and I cannot get out. My conscience won't let me get out: he has not done anything to me to make me flee him, he has not been unfaithful to me. While I have never been able to physically show you my love, you know it is there. You know what I want with you. 

I never wanted you to be the other man, I wanted you to be the ONLY man. 

And letter after letter, I descend into ever deeper pits of hell.


----------



## shelbster18

To my headphones:

I want to make sweet love to you by the ocean while the sun's about to go down with the trees swaying and a beautiful breeze blowing. :cuddle


----------



## ak3891

I pooped my pants not a good first impression.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm sorry you're hurting. I wish I could do more of use.


----------



## skittlez

-am I imagining things?

-please leave

-I'm sorry

-I'm not sorry

-how to normal? halp


----------



## No Real Help

I peed in your cereal.


----------



## foe

I don't even know who I want to talk to.


----------



## nonesovile

I used to like you, but I don't give a **** anymore.


----------



## SingItOutGemini

I'm sorry you hated me growing up. I wish we could have been friends at least during high school. I'm so sorry that you passed away March 2012. I still have nightmares and dreams that we could have been friends; you come and visit me when I sleep sometimes. Who knows, maybe it's just my medications... You really did make an impact on my life, and I swear that I won't let a single single day pass without telling my loved ones just how much they mean to me...should their life ever end at moment's notice. I really do miss you.. Rest peacefully :dead


----------



## StNaive

I'm sorry I neglected our friendship for so long, and I really hope we can get it back again.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I would like to talk to you again.


----------



## Minkiro

I wish you weren't so vanilla.


----------



## losteternal

I hope i dont see you for a long time as i am so hot for you i cant eat or sleep for weeks after i see you. I dont want to feel like this. Maybe i am lonely and i dont know it. If i hadnt ruined my life and got such a huge commitment phobia i would be looking for a man like you. Maybe i will get one in another life if there is one


----------



## shelbster18

You want to be my boyfriend? I thought you were a girl.  Have we talked before?


----------



## jazzman

Do you really think that your colour is the best colour, you racist!


----------



## noyadefleur

Are you trying to purge yourself of me entirely?


----------



## Lipizzan

I don't wanna drive five hours just so you can see your boyfriend and i can be miserable and alone and anxious.


----------



## False Protagonist

I've been here longer and I'm hard working, so why did you promote _him_ instead?!


----------



## NoHeart

Sorry if I pushed you abit too much, I'm just trying to make sense of how you feel about it all.


----------



## aquilla

"Friend" (looks at a facebook profile picture of one girl ): Holy ****, look at her. Poor girl . if I looked like that...(?!) , she is, well, so unattractive. "
Me: " ....She looks like me.I actually know her and seen in reality.And she makes delicious cakes. "
"Friend" : "Ermmmmm... (blushing)"

*Go **** yourself. *


----------



## TryingMara

You're so full of yourself.


----------



## shelbster18

Is this a joke or what? Because it's not funny. :/ We've never even talked and you want to be my boyfriend. I'm just totally confused as to what's going on here. This really isn't funny. I remember you adding me awhile back but it says on your FB profile that you're engaged. :stu I'm so lost.


----------



## cosmicslop

I never doubted you were capable of being absolutely pathetic.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp! looks like quite a few I.Q.'s are still at room temperature, here.


----------



## diamondheart89

No the difference is that the smart people know HOW to break the rules and when to break them. Anyone who blindly follows rules and regulations is lacking in imagination or intelligence. Or both.


----------



## NoHeart

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Goopus

"Please come back. I need you."


----------



## Dragonsparks

Why are you doing this to me? I know it's all my fault, but I just wish you could forgive me. I know I'm just a nobody in your life now. But at least you could forgive me what I've did. It really confuses me by how you're showing your attitude toward me, when you treat everyone 10000 better than me. I always wanted to be your friend. I tried but, It went wrong. So horribly wrong that you hate me instead. It's been couple of years now and you still won't forgive me? You could go anytime this year, If you only knew how much I feel for you. I cry almost every night, thinking what we could have if I could turn back the time and correct my mistake. You hurt me in a way that only God knows. Its painful to like someone like you, why?

**** you. **** you for doing this to me. **** you for all the **** you've done to me. **** you for breaking my heart. **** you.

If you only knew how I love you so much.


----------



## tehuti88

Know that apology you offered me a while back that I accepted? Forget it. Based on what you've been saying I don't think you meant it at all. Naive me for believing it.


----------



## CoastalSprite

*I NEED YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Being with you feels like all is right in the world. You don't judge me, you've always been on my side, you're the kind of human I LOVE. I'm dying and praying for my body to cooperate so I could spend some meaningful time with you on Saturday. I'm going to throw the tantrum of a *lifetime *if it doesn't happen!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

your all jerks


----------



## Zatch

I really miss you. I don't know what happened, I don't care what happened, but I miss you. I'm sorry for going absent for so long without even a heads up. I feel like a douche.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I've been sneaking around to eavesdrop on you, because i fear that the sincerity of your conversation may be lost if i interfere, or if my presence becomes known.


----------



## Perkins

Halt! Who goes there? Show yourself!


----------



## cinnamonqueen

I feel like it is finally done. You wanted this to happen. I can't rely on you anymore for anything, I maybe be many things but not a flake.


----------



## KelsKels

I feel like I can never trust you. I know it is partially my fault too. I don't think Im worthy of being a girlfriend. I think youll want to leave me. Find someone better. Everyone is better. So why wouldn't you lie to me? But at the same time I know you've lied to me so, so many times. You've never cheated on me. Never did anything to that degree.. but I feel like you will because you can lie straight to my face, and Im not worthy of you anyways. That's the biggest problem. Ive never been worthy of you.. or anyone. Im not worthy of anything. I never have been. And I know why I feel this way. You know why I feel this way. You think I should just get over my biological parents abandoning me, but I cant. I cant. And that's the reason I have all the problems I have today. Which I never admit to myself or anyone. But you read me like a book and I wish you didn't. I just wonder how much longer youll stay with me and put up with all the sh*t that's wrong with me. Because theres so much wrong.


----------



## T-Bone

I had the suspicion while talking to you that you weren't the person I thought you were, and I was right.

Eh..what's one more ugly personality in the world mean to me anyways?


----------



## ledfoot

*i want to become a woman*

I want to become a women had this feeling as long as I could rember parents would leave for a few hours and I was home alone I put on my mom's bra and pantie I used my old socks as breast in bra and have pantyhose on sometimes without panties on and I sit in house with my mom's underwear on with a dress and no panties on and I felt free I would think this feels nice on my skin wish I could dress like this all the time then I act like I went out a brought a man home and masterbate with dress on and just bra and do that for hours but now I want to be a woman more and more every day but need the money to do so I would feel much happier when I can star prosses to do so and they start to change my sex from a man to a woman then my life would be better and 
complete


----------



## Still Waters

I stood in the aisle this morning at the grocery store poring over the Birthday cards again and again-so many of them sweet and just grabbing me by the heart-such elegant words. There I was crying like a big baby and wishing I was rich and could buy bunches of them for you-knowing I could only pick one and so wanting to choose the perfect one. I know you get annoyed with all my sentimental slop -but never have I loved anyone like I love you. I hope you have a wonderful birthday-and just know that even though it's your day for presents -I get a present EVERYDAY,because you're in my life!


----------



## Noll

Hi.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Do you hate _me_, or just the fact that i exist?


----------



## Mur

your right though i need to get some professional help


----------



## Rosaletta

Thank you for everything you have done for me the last two years. It means a lot to me, and I wouldn't be where I am today if it weren't for you.


----------



## losteternal

I know you are trying to be a friend but stop talking ****. I am not putting myself down i am being realistic. Wtf would a happily married, charming, handsome, intelligent man look at a fat old bag with blotchy skin who cant even hold a conversation. Seriously how is that putting myself down. Thats like saying to the woman who sleeps outside the train station "sure ask prince Harry out. Hes bound to like you. Dont put yourself down hes bound to like you. Its not your fault your a homeless drunk. who aint seen a bar of soap in ten years. " Youre hardly a ****ing relationship expert yourself. I think you want me to make an idiot of myself.


----------



## Miyu

you're really awesome. and fun. you make me smile. I wish we could hang out more. we actually have lots of very similar interests, it's just my SA that keeps me from really voicing them.


----------



## NJada

"I need to not talk to anybody for a while."

I don't think I could say it though; they would probably take it personally. I probably would!


----------



## MelissaR

Although you treat me like ****, used me and cut me out of your life completely out of the blue I still think about you and wish I could go back to the beginning, even though you blank me in the street and let your friends shout insults at me and laugh I want to tell you that I miss you but I'm scared of getting ignored and rejected. At the same time I hate you and hate myself for not letting myself move on already. In other words your an *******!!


----------



## Glass Child

I wish I could get over you.


----------



## bad baby

You can't be @#^%ing serious. Lucky b4stard.


----------



## HustleRose

I feel lonelier when I'm with you, but I still love you.


----------



## transatlanticism

I don't know why I'm friends with any of you when none of you ever want to talk to me or care about me and most of the time I feel like none of you even like me even though I never did anything wrong to you on purpose


----------



## Elad

hey.


----------



## leonardess

I don't trust you. you're so freakin negative and project so much onto other people. no. I don't want to know.


----------



## Nono441

i feel kind of empty right at the moment, but you wouldn't care


----------



## Jay M

I'm sorry for everything I've done and haven't done.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

NJada said:


> "I need to not talk to anybody for a while."
> 
> I don't think I could say it though; they would probably take it personally. I probably would!


Perhaps if you explain why you need to be left alone? My family were always offended until I talked to them about it - they're used to it now.


----------



## bad baby

It's ok. I'm not sure how to proceed anyway. I'll probably just wait a socially-acceptable amount of time (not that I would know what that is) and then text you and we'll meet up next week and you'll find out what a boring, awkward dork I am and I'll never hear from you again.


----------



## NoHeart

Why do you like me? I'm not trying to be self-defeating, I'm just curious.


----------



## Raphael200

Thanks for your friendship all these years.


----------



## Minkiro

I miss how we once were. How do i get that back?


----------



## cosmicslop

If you must leave, leave for good.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Am I bothering you?


----------



## Elad

message me.


----------



## Perkins

instead of watching me, you could at least say hi. I won't bite.


----------



## Durzo

Sorry I am a disappointment to you.


----------



## Jenchu

I hope you die. I hope your family suffers and I hope you burn in hell when you die.


----------



## creasy

I know you have a husband. I don't care. I wanna **** you silly and I know you'd like it.


----------



## mezzoforte

creasy said:


> I know you have a husband. I don't care. I wanna **** you silly and I know you'd like it.


o.o


----------



## leonardess

this society encourages obsession, addiction and codependency. it encourages unhealthy ways of interacting with others and unhealthy ways of seeing others to the point of not seeing the person at all, even rewards us for it. It twists relationships to the point that very few are healthy at all, and few know how to parent well. 

*that's* why you say the things you do and act in the ways that you act.


----------



## PandaBearx

You have the emotional maturity of a 5 year old and need to grow up.


----------



## niacin

Sorry to you, you, you, and you.


----------



## pineapplebun

You were right. I shouldn't even be surprised by all these disappointments.


----------



## Bawsome

I am tired of being your friend, it seems like nothing but hard work and i get little for it, you need to work harder on being a more positive person or i am afraid i will be gone from your life. to be honest i think that's exactly what you want, so you get let yourself finally hit the bottom.


----------



## shelbster18

I still miss you but you made me feel like a piece of ****. :rain


----------



## matty

I think I like you.


----------



## Heyyou

I'm the one who ordered those 2 albums on your phone, you may ask why I ordered two of the same album...one is the special edition. Sorry but the money has been spent.


----------



## brewpacksox

I wish I could start life over.


----------



## bad baby

Promises, promises. Empty promises.

If I don't see a text from you when I wake up tomorrow, I'm not going to bother anymore.


----------



## percon21

Send me a message.


----------



## brewpacksox

I'm so sorry if I burden you.


----------



## loveeeecherries

*i am a very horrible person*

its all my fault my brother is autistic. i cant wear nice clothes without feeling guilty. because i cant look nice and laugh when he can't talk. i rarely watch TV even though big bang theory is my favorite show. i fear that if i enjoy myself and go hang out with a guy or even a girl, i will be punished and my brother will be even more autistic. it won't be fair that i get to. i just feel so scared and guilty when i laugh because what if i get to have fun and God punishes me by hurting my brother. no one knows the whole story because it really is my fault. i am a monster.*
i like this guy. as long as i dont talk to him my brother wont be harmed. it will be a miracle if i even get to talk to him. that will never happen. he would never want me anyway.*
if i listen to a song i really like, i get scared and feel guilty.*
i really wanted to eat watermelon but i don't dare because thats what i want and if i get it, i'll be punished and what if my brother won't be safe anymore.*
i cant brush my teeth without feeling bad. that would mean my life is too good.*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I should have known I wasn't good enough. I'm sorry.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Haaaaaaaaaa, u bi*tch, tbh i don't think i need u anymore... 
__our conversation is always empty ...talking about nothing, weather, school.
BOOORING. We have totally nothing in common. Why the hell do i even talk with you. blaaaaaaaah 
_


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

I'm not a real doctor, unlike the man sitting over there who you deliberately ignored. It's people like you who undermine the self esteem of those who deserve recognition. But carry on, and establish yourself as an idiot in my eyes. I just hope I never have to talk to you again.


----------



## alienbird

I love you… or something like that.


----------



## monotonous

I love you, Francine. If you were with me, you wouldn't be here in this strip club, shaking it for dollar bills


----------



## shelbster18

To my sister:

I wish I could just take my SA and give it to you. You deserve it *****.


----------



## Noll

Wish I never saw you.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Ehh, I don't like you that much.. please don't constantly try to talk to me..


----------



## robthebuilder

To whom this may concern,
You have shown me the beauty in life through your eyes and I'm completely thankful for everything you've passed on to me. I understand we see eye to eye and you've loved me with the purest most honest intentions.


----------



## tehuti88

Ugh! Be nice, be mean, just pick one or the other! I can't handle somebody who's both!


----------



## bluedolphin92

I love you and miss you and I wish that you would reconsider the way you feel about long distance relationships for me. I understand why you feel the way you do but the fact that you're not even willing to TRY for me, even for a short while, makes me think that you don't care about me nearly as much as I do about you.


----------



## Alyson

No one as ever showed that much care for me before. It could be pathetic how much it meant to me, but just that small act of kindness turned my mood upside down. I wish there were a way for me to fully express my feelings but I can't. There's always something keeping me back.


----------



## Ventura

deleted.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I've moved back home. I know you're home, too. But I don't want to see you right now. Or talk to you. You're my best friend, but your depression, anorexia, and other issues are really bringing me down. I'm not able to climb up out of this pit of social anxiety and anxiety in general because of you. I love you so much, but I don't even know if I can be your friend right now... or ever. You're really unhealthy for me. I'm sorry. I don't know what to do anymore. I don't want to hurt you. Forgive me.


----------



## ellielyra

(My Crush, G.)
I like you so much. I think your funny, and laid back and you don't give a ****. I love your smile and the way you laugh. I like that you don't act like the other guys that know they can get girls, you don't know how attractive I find you. I think your cool and badass and I wish that I would have been able to talk to you more. I acted like I didn't notice you but when you were in the room I was trying so hard not to look at you and think about you, but you made me feel comfortable and safe and special and I'll never forget you because you were the one person that saw me and cared that I existed. Even though this is really pathetic, you gave me hope, a tiny bit of hope when I was hating myself, that maybe I was a good person, worthy of some kind of love. I still don't understand why you talked to me and noticed me those few times... maybe if things had been different I would have shown you who I was. I miss you and regret my obsession over you, because it breaks my heart that I'm not good enough to be with you. goodbye


----------



## brewpacksox

You're making a HUGE mistake.


----------



## Sacrieur

tehuti88 said:


> Ugh! Be nice, be mean, just pick one or the other! I can't handle somebody who's both!


Sorry D:



brewpacksox said:


> You're making a HUGE mistake.


Yeah, that's the last time I use canola instead of olive oil.


----------



## Ender

1. I hurt myself more deeply daily than you will ever be able to you pathetic amateur, and I deserve it.

2. Things got tough you left. You are a quitter and I am jealous because I can't leave myself.

3. I talk to you every night it would be nice if you said something back occasionally.


----------



## Canucklehead

If you didnt bring wine over while we watched the bachelorette last night, I would have fallen asleep.

Also, Kacey was totally gay, she made the right choice sending him home.


----------



## laura024

I don't want to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm not really invited, am I? :/


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a nap.


----------



## PringlesX

*It's all me*

Ultimately everything that has happened since I first met you is my own fault. I was way too oversensitive back then and magnified something that in retrospect was no big deal at all. Just like I remember you asking "did you even do anything wrong"? Honestly no. I was just way too oversensitive back then. I genuinely think that despite everything you are a good person, but even the best of people will react back. Very few people turn the other cheek. Really what else were you supposed to do? If I were you I likely would have reacted similarly. If I had known what you knew I would have had some perspective and acted differently, but I didn't.

Why am I writing this? Because this is genuinely how I feel. I don't expect you personally to trust me, as I probably wouldn't if the roles were reversed, and I don't intend on staying here long term. In fact I am very much looking forward to moving.

Maybe a part of you thinks I deserve this because you think I am arrogant? I am anything but. Having SA for so long I had to find ways to build my self esteem up just to get to the levels most regular people are at. This required constant reinforcement.. but I am far from arrogant truly.

I have no hate in my heart for anyone. What I've mostly been feeling lately is annoyance at myself and the situation I got myself into, but not hate. This experience has strengthened me and I know now that never in a million years will I act so juvenile again.


----------



## shelbster18

**** you dad! Coming in my room like that just to ask for my keys to the car. I get them out and then I have a stupid moment before I hand them to you. And you want to say in that ***** *** tone of yours, "That's what I need". I'm so glad I said, "Okay" in an angry tone back to you. The least I ever seem to do is just get mad at you with my low, angry tone of yours because I'm too scared to actually yell. You disgust me! I want to rip your ****ing throat out. Don't ****ing come in my room like that ever again. You scare the **** out of me. Oh, and that one time you banged on my door and almost kicked it down....I hope you rot in hell for that you sick, disgusting ****face. I need to get the hell away from this house. I'm sure you probably would have done something horrible to me that night you banged on my door like that. I will ****ing call the cops on you if you ever do kick my door down and do something horrible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You may not think it and I know you hate me now, but I miss you more than anything.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> **** you dad! Coming in my room like that just to ask for my keys to the car. I get them out and then I have a stupid moment before I hand them to you. And you want to say in that ***** *** tone of yours, "That's what I need". I'm so glad I said, "Okay" in an angry tone back to you. The least I ever seem to do is just get mad at you with my low, angry tone of yours because I'm too scared to actually yell. You disgust me! I want to rip your ****ing throat out. Don't ****ing come in my room like that ever again. You scare the **** out of me. Oh, and that one time you banged on my door and almost kicked it down....I hope you rot in hell for that you sick, disgusting ****face. I need to get the hell away from this house. I'm sure you probably would have done something horrible to me that night you banged on my door like that. I will ****ing call the cops on you if you ever do kick my door down and do something horrible.


You make my life a living hell. Every time I feel like if I **** something up in school, I get scared ****less thinking you'll hurt me. No wonder I don't like doing things with you or talking to you. All you talk about is school and stupid crap that I don't want to talk about. And it just makes me think even more about me ****ing up in school and you hurting me. I wish I had a brother. I would feel more safe if I had one but I'm not. And this is also why I feel like I live in fear every single day. Because of you. I always have to prepare for when your bad side comes out every time you have even the slightest bit of yelling in your voice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

FoundAndLost said:


> I'm not really invited, am I? :/


It turns out I am invited


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your not much of a text conversationalist are you? Now I feel annoying with my 3 page long messages :/


----------



## leonardess

All Caps: Everything was about your ****! your disgusting, syphilitic **** you are and always were a piece of **** an ugly, disease-ridden, ****-amoeba, the bacteria that goes into making a piece of ****, you are a **** molecule.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

^lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Disclaimer : You should never say this to a chick brahs . It's not cool . okay

We would've had a lotta fun baby . Heck . . I had enough money to take you out for dinner Twice a week ! I'm a great accountant sista . A Price hunter . I walk away with Awesome second hand clothes . I only wore a safety pin that night because my other shirt was in the wash and I didn't give a crap I just wanted to go because I Knew I would meet you .

**** . I knew it from the moment I walked in . I was sitting there by myself like an idiot . That's how the night began .

And we ended it ! We were the Stars of the night . They all know me over there . They all Like me over there . I don't even have to bring my ID anymore . I was never even Asked for ID to start with !

We could have been Queens . We could have taken over . xD

You drive me Craaazeee hunny . What can I say .

We're back on the prowl now . Playin' , sista . No drama . This is Night life .

No drama . Game on


----------



## Robot the Human

I'm honestly not afraid to say anything to anyone except...

I don't like your cowboy hat, Chuck Norris.


----------



## SilentLyric

I want to get to know you better, but if it just ends in bitter disappointment, is it worth it? I don't have much confidence to believe anything could happen. But you are a good friend. Thanks for that. I'll be thankful for anything more.


----------



## srschirm

What in the world happened last night? It was like a switch had been flipped.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

You have no idea how relieved i was from receiving that reply, any reply at all in fact. It almost compensated for the panic attack i got from reading your subsequent message.
I just wanted to tell you how hard this is for me.
Oh, and if it's true that you're not living, just killing time (Radiohead fan), would you mind killing some of that time with me?


----------



## Zatch

It's your fault that I am like this. I just want to focus on my career, but I can't because of these feelings. It's stupid.


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings

I really wish I could have said no instead of yes. Now the chance is gone and you're over it.


----------



## losteternal

Its only fair to warn you, if you look at me like that again i will not be responsible for my actions. I fancy you like mad and i really dont trust myself around you and if you look into my eyes again i will do something i will end up regretting.....


----------



## tehuti88

Please up my medication. Please, please, please. Please. I'm desperate. 



Sacrieur said:


> Sorry D:


Oh you. :b :teeth


----------



## GangsterOfLove

"Jaana, it is impossible for you to fully understand how in love I am with you". Sorry to get so serious guys


----------



## shelbster18

I don't think I could function in the real world. I'd rather live in a mental hospital. I don't like the thought of working at all and it scares me to death. A mental hospital is where I belong. I'm getting nowhere. I have no one to motivate me or anything. No one cares about people, right? That's where I belong. Either a mental hospital or living on the streets. I could do that. Poor people find ways to survive. I just don't see how I'd be able to work. I'd have no idea what I'd be getting myself into.


----------



## Bawsome

shelbster18 said:


> I don't think I could function in the real world. I'd rather live in a mental hospital. I don't like the thought of working at all and it scares me to death. A mental hospital is where I belong. I'm getting nowhere. I have no one to motivate me or anything. No one cares about people, right? That's where I belong. Either a mental hospital or living on the streets. I could do that. Poor people find ways to survive. I just don't see how I'd be able to work. I'd have no idea what I'd be getting myself into.


Maybe you are right, maybe you are wrong, i dont know, but what i do know is that i felt exactly the same way when i was your age right up until i was 25.


----------



## tehuti88

omfg i wont die wtfff said:


> Why don't you just do it yourself?


I already did...it hasn't helped. And I'm going to run out. :sigh


----------



## TryingMara

I'm starting to see why it didn't work out between you two...


----------



## Spiky Coral

I'm glad you found somebody who could make you feel complete and whole, you deserve it after all the misery and terror and horror you've been through. I hope you didn't take it personal or anything that I didn't want to be with you but I have too many of my own problems to deal with, the only thing I would've been to you is a burden and that wouldn't have been fair to you at all.


----------



## Spiky Coral




----------



## SPC

by every metric imaginable you are a better human being than me.


----------



## koonky

...I just really want to hurt you... but I know I will hurt myself more, if I tried. Just can you please be honest, why you have to treat me this way? Why can't I talk without you rolling your eyes or changing the subject. I am biting my tongue whenever you hurt me... Just be honest please!


----------



## alienbird

It's been a looong time. I doubt you care anymore, but I want to apologize to you. I'll never see you again. I won't even try to initiate contact with you. I've thought about it often, but I won't bother you ever again. The last time I spoke to you, all of those years ago, you seemed to hate me. A part of me believes you would want to talk to me now, that you would want to see me again, but maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part. 

I just hope you're okay, and I hope you're happy with your life.

<3


----------



## thomasjune

I'm glad you feel like i've been doing a "great job". Now let's talk about money.


----------



## Glass Child

I think I am officially over you. I don't know how, but whenever I think about what we had, it doesn't effect me like it used to. None the less, I want to talk again someday.

Now that I think, you were truly an _arrogant, cynica_l fool. You couldn't see past your blanket of hatred to see what you were doing. You sexually harassed me, you broke down my enjoyment, you made jokes out of the worst things, you refused to see the other way. You hurt my friends, you humiliated me, you said we were all the same. I now pity you for this.

I used to call myself an idiot for sticking with you. This is no longer the case. I learned so much, and it was good for me. I am not upset anymore with my oblivious behavior- rather, I accept it. I reflect almost everyday about what happened with us, though I'm sure the same isn't with you. And now I know that what happened... was okay.

I tried to help you, and I did help you. You did wrong, because you didn't know right. And how could you do anything but that, in such a condition? I do not know. I thought I could change you, but damage was done. We are such stupid creatures, all of us. They killed you from the beginning, and overtime you couldn't stand against those same masters.

They shaped you, and though your angelic, innocent inside screams still today to be free, you can only be held back by the chains others put on you. The chains that you put on yourself through false intelligence. The chains that have held you back all these years, and kept 'us' away.

I found you when you were alone. It was... glorious, to say the least. My emotions still dwindle in our encounter, and the good times we shared. You were my dreams, and I became close to yours. It is too bad the corruption was too much for the both of us. _Especially you, darling_. I could not bring myself to open up like I dearly wished- mostly because of your influence on me, but also because I did not know myself in the first place. You helped me find... well, me. Only after the torments and pain of course, but knowledge is knowledge.

In fact, maybe you have a new dear one now. It is hard to imagine it, though not impossible. If you do, I hope you treat her well, and she the same to you. You were never as smart with that topic as you believed, but that is fine. I sure did believe you deserved the best according to that past of yours, but then again, a lot of your misfortune was stemmed from your same actions. Those mindless, obscured and dark actions. You only regretted some.

I have imagined going back into the future numerous times. Saving you, the rebellious and proud teen that you were. It doesn't look realistic, and it is much too difficult to change people like yourself, but perhaps I could have gotten you on a better path. I had tried to do that all this time. Of course it was only to be in vain, but who knows. I have also imagined the opposite frequently- saving myself from you. But I have only found negatives from this overtime. After our separation, it seemed like a good idea. Only now, months and close to a year later, do I now feel accomplished.

*I faced the worst and I survived.* My escape from your arms, no matter how sudden or irrational it may appear in your hatred-driven eyes, *was justified. *

There is no more horror here. I am free. I am.. okay. I am... happy to have met you, darling.


----------



## coverupeve

I think you are really cute 
would you like to go out sometime???



lol that will never happen...:lol


----------



## False Protagonist

Her, I get but why _him_? I've been here longer, I'm a hard worker and I'm motivated, and yet you're letting me go instead of _him_? Why? Is it because he has a car and drives? Because he _smiles_ and _socializes_?


----------



## millenniumman75

It's a big day - a very big day.


----------



## shelbster18

Bawsome said:


> Maybe you are right, maybe you are wrong, i dont know, but what i do know is that i felt exactly the same way when i was your age right up until i was 25.


I'm just not fit for the real world. I'd rather stay in a mental hospital. I've been thinking about it for like the past few weeks. My mood doesn't seem to be getting better and my anger issues get out of control sometimes, too. I even get these crazy thoughts in my head. So, there's another reason for me to stay in one.


----------



## TryingMara

Let's hang out.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Ask me out on a date already! Even though you'll probably regret it because I'm so freaking awkward and unconfident <3


----------



## laura024

I don't think you care about anything.


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings

You couldn't prescribe xanax because you thought I'd get 'addicted'. Instead you gave me a useless prescription that did nothing.


----------



## nullptr

You clearly don't understand I like to stay home, and incapable of understanding what I want to do, or how I want to live my life, so STFU.


----------



## NoHeart

You're too much, really.


----------



## StNaive

You're always making me question something or other about myself. Which sounds better than it feels.


----------



## bad baby

If you put in any more effort into this conversation your givea****-o-meter might possibly explode, yeah?

(Said with Daria-sequence deadpan sarcasm.)


----------



## bad baby

^****. Autocorrect fail.


----------



## Perkins

Sorry if I offended you. I have a crude sense of humor, and I apologize if you were hurt. But really, if I had a question to ask you, which I do, my question to you would be: who are you?


----------



## ashli116

"You are such a coward!"


----------



## PandaBearx

I think I'm lying about being happy just to please you and that scares me.....because I don't know where I'll end up when the façade is over. I'm not sure which is worse disappointing you or doing this to myself. I'm guessing neither is better than the other here, but I just wish you'd be able to see through me for once.


----------



## leonardess

hey, it was great chatting with you this morning. 

my who now? 

oh, you mean my tenth husband. 

haha, he's just a friend. a good friend, though. 

what's that now? 

coffee? oh, well, I'm not interested in dating right now. I...I *really* don't think I'm all that, I just don't want to give anyone the wrong idea, that's all. I have issues, a LOT of issues and I have no business seeing anyone. but go as friends, that I will do. my treat! money is no object. you can have anything where it says "extras"..... you can have water. tap water. hold out your hands. 

not really. I just made all that up. except the issues part.


----------



## leonardess

and, I am so going to talk to you some more. I'm enjoying it, and when I tell my mom about it, it amuses and entertains her, and she needs that right now.


----------



## AllToAll

I'm happy. I just forget sometimes.


----------



## noyadefleur

Yes, by all means, let's be roommates. That way I can deal with you constantly smoking weed and unabashedly hitting on me.. as if, come on. :haha

But seriously though, leave me alone.


----------



## shelbster18

You're a doodoo head! >:[


----------



## Transcending

I like you, a lot.


----------



## stardust1000

I do not love you anymore


----------



## cmed

I'm really offended by that email you sent me. You wrote it in Comic Sans.


----------



## Zatch

Dude... not cool. I don't know why you insist on being such a douche just because I've been met with inconvenient circumstances that don't allow us to meet up right now and kick it. Damn.


----------



## bad baby

Luke -

(Remember me?)

The truth is I lied to you about a great many things - my location, my academic life, my social life, even my name. It's too unique and I always feel freakishly exposed in some way when I have to introduce myself to strangers. Silly, really. What's in a name? I'm not a card player, and even if I were (or wanted to be one) I'd have no-one to play with.

I don't know why I perpetrated this ruse. Perhaps because I was lonely and you were perfect (perfect meaning ideal for me) and I sensed a sense of loneliness trying to man up and get over itself in you. And then later I became afraid, of possibilities, even though of course nothing could happen (and nothing _did_ happen), because I was guarded and a liar and I wouldn't allow anything to. But lately I've found myself thinking a bit about you, wondering how you've been and who you are and what became of that trip to the city that neither of us were living in. I hope you've got what you wanted. Out of everything, out of life. What grand regards, huh? And I barely even knew you.

But no matter. If I ever find myself in the vicinity of where you are in the near future, I'll probably try and contact you - if it's still possible, and if it's still an option. But sometimes the best love stories are those of what could've been, rather than what has.

_Un abbraccio._

(Not-Marina)


----------



## PandaBearx

Just so you know I think it's healthy, if not good, to be selfish once in a while but you are just inconsiderate and uncaring when it comes down to it.


----------



## Pretty Bullet

Will you stop Flipping calling me! Talking to me! Just leave me alone!! I don't like you, I think you are stupid, and you can't even remember how to upload pictures on Facebook after two years of me showing you how to daily!!! STOP CALLING ME TO GOOGLE ****! YOU HAVE A COMPUTER! Do it yourself....

ICK...


----------



## Perkins

Why are you going through all this trouble? Are you that bored?


----------



## leonardess

Final thought - 

i had an actual dream about you, no ****. I dreamt you had died. everyone in the gym was crying, wailing, there was gnashing of teeth, tearing of hair, and wearing of sackcloth.

shortly after that, I dreamt I was pregnant. 

you *******!! you did this to me!!!


----------



## alienbird

Yeah... I'm not going to bother you anymore.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_IDK IDK IDK IDK 
Don't expect too much from me , 'coz you know I'm retarded :um
And yes I never know what do I want or what exactly do I think, yeah yeah it pisses me off too , and I'm always confused.
If I will decide to continue that thing , I will have to change a lot >.< and it's kind of scary <.< 
I need some time to think.
_


----------



## Rechyl

Im so unhappy I don't know what to do anymore. Sometimes I think it would be better to disappear from your life and let you be free


----------



## Xcvbnm1234

This is so ridiculous. You people have no right to be doing what you're doing. What is this about anyways? Fear? I am not suicidal.. never have been. Even at my lowest points I've never been suicidal. I'm not going to off myself because of all this.. still so much to do and experience. Maybe if I was 80 years old you'd be justified.. but I'm not. Why am I frustrated? Because I'm trying to move on with my life, but I can't.. because you won't leave me alone. You have NOTHING to fear. You never did.. but whatever.. you HAD to take precautions. That is over now. It's not as if I'm some irrational psychopath who doesn't know what's going on. There is literally no point to what you're doing. I suppose the only way I will know if you agree with any of this is if you block everything for a few hrs like you did before.


----------



## extremly

C'mon baby
Even though I hate you
I still love you
I love you


----------



## NeuromorPhish

It feels like i am not giving away enough of my thoughts and thus not encouraging you to do the same.


----------



## Zatch

I don't want you to go... there's so much that I haven't gotten to tell you. I care about you deeply.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why is your fake, jobless, loser boyfriend staying here while they're gone? That little douchebag is just gonna use/steal my sh*t while I'm at work.


----------



## RiversEdge

I don't feel angry at you any more. It took all this time for me to really start missing you or thinking about you past the anger and pain.
So much has happened in my life since you left. I'm sure yours has changed as well.
I still feel like I got the blame for most everything, unfairly, but I can't change the way you think.
Sometimes I think of the good things and the laughs we had. But the shadow of all those issues that I can't change about you still lingers, and I know that parting was all I could do. 
If all those things weren't true within you and didn't exist, then things would have been different. But they do. That is who you are. 
Sometimes I get torn down the middle, remembering laughs and some of the good times, crossed with the echoes of some of the things you've said or done. It can be very painful.
I will always love you as a person and a friend. I hope you are well. I hope that you realize I had gone through so much, before I met you and with you. 
I hope that you have matured and have found peace in your life.


----------



## smallfries

Actually, this date was terrible - you treated me like a doormat, talked about other girls the entire time, bored me out of my mind, and then tried to get physical with me when I don't even know you. No, I would not like to go out again. Go **** yourself.


   That would feel so nice haha.


----------



## VRibbon

Even though you didn't intend it, some of the things you said and did to me have hurt me more than you will ever comprehend. I don't want to hurt you back but I wish you could see the full impact your actions of had on me.


----------



## RiversEdge

I don't want to see your face. Sit there and sulk all you want. Selfish brat.


----------



## bad baby

You. Gosh. Slight surprise. Slight...You're still there. I can't remember what you look like.


----------



## Elad

i know you've got a 9-5. i'll be your 9-5.

and it means exactly what you think it means.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

lolol xD


----------



## Heyyou

Wth is wrong with you, are you on cr'nack!


----------



## bad baby

Stalkety-stalk stalk. Also I'm not crazy; it's just the loneliness.

(yeah that's convincing. :roll)


----------



## tehuti88

My God, I really wish you'd just shut up.

(This is not aimed at anybody I'm in contact with/on good terms with. :blush )


----------



## DesertStar91

Look, we haven't had the best friendship ever before you stopped talking to me, but I thank you for calling me and apologizing because no one else who has been in this kind of situation with me has apologized to me like you have. That was very kind of you and I take back anything bad I ever said of you. I am happy you miss me and you think I am such a nice person. Anyways, I am glad this is all over because I've been praying for it to end for months. Thanks. I appreciate you being such an adult about this like no one else has and you're way younger than them. God bless you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I miss you so much that it makes me sick. I wish I could stop.


----------



## Precious

I am very afraid of you because I like you and I shouldn't.


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> My God, I really wish you'd just shut up.
> 
> (This is not aimed at anybody I'm in contact with/on good terms with. :blush )


:rofl

My something to say that I am too afraid to:

I want to reverse all that negativity.
I know it's impossible all at once, but maybe as time goes by?

~Directed at "nardG". (that's a jumbled version of their name)


----------



## extremly

I'm still fighting for both. 

I know you are not used to seeing me mad but sometimes I just have to get away from everyone and regain my strength. Trust me when I overcome this test of courage I will be that cheerful kid you like to hang out with.


----------



## NoHeart

Be my girlfriend, K?


----------



## TryingMara

I love you and don't want to hurt you. I know how much this means to you, but I can not believe in this any less. I don't want it to be a part of my life and if I am to have kids, I definitely don't want it to be a part of their lives. It's not your fault, you're the one who fostered the zeal to find out more. It's just the more I learned, the less I believed. I'm sorry.


----------



## Glass Child

I'm just so tired of this and of myself. Don't bother...


----------



## noyadefleur

I should have figured this would happen. Actually I knew all along that it would even if you didn't believe me. But it always does. So uh, good for you I guess. For me, it's just another reminder that I'll never be good enough.


----------



## shelbster18

I still miss you man. We had so much in common but then it seems like you became less understanding of me. I wish I could still talk to you again. It's so unfair that this is happening to me. I really wanted to be friends with you forever. :rain How can I get over someone that has more in common with me than any other person I've ever talked to? Not that I want to get over you. I hate it when people say you should "get over" someone. That's like saying you should just forget about them and not even care. Then again, I need to get over you, so I can move on. But I don't want to move on. Ugh! >_< I want you damnit! I want your face and your body. >.> This is very confusing for me.


----------



## shelbster18

Oh, and those hateful things I said about you....I didn't mean them. I was super pissed and upset that day. I even said to myself that I hope I made you cry. I know that's ****ed up. I remember when we first started actually talking back in August. I'll never forget. <3 I will forever cherish those memories we had. It was the highlight of my life. You made my days brighter. My feelings for you are very confusing. You were the best friend I've ever had even though you lied to me that one time. Maybe in time, I'll talk to you again. I really don't know.


----------



## Zatch

All I can do is wish... You don't deserve to feel the way you do.


----------



## bad baby

Log in. Log in + message me.

_*sends the above to you telepathically*
_


----------



## SketchyA

What did he do right? Where did I go wrong?


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_ just **** off with all your drama, all of you.

_


----------



## losteternal

At the risk of sounding like a whinge bag " I still cant stop thinking about you I totally fancy the *** off you. You are such a giant turn on. I think I actually have gone mad."


----------



## Perkins

Thank you for texting me. I honestly thought I'd never hear from you again, and I just thought you were bluffing when you said you'd be around if I needed someone to talk to. When I saw that text I felt happy. It's been awhile since we've spoken but I really appreciate you for thinking of me during this time. You really have no idea how much you helped me when you let me cry/vent on you like I did. I had been holding it in for so long. No one cared to listen. I expected you to turn away, but instead you encouraged me to let it out. It is because of you that you helped somewhat restore my faith in humanity. For that I thank you.


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm not sure if you want _you_ to love me or if I just want _anyone_ to love me.


----------



## Zatch

I don't think I can bring myself to do it anymore. I'm probably going to just stop pursuing romantic interests and accept my reality. It'd be a lot better than lying to myself more and making myself uber vulnerable to the disappointment. I'm going to find some way to stop caring, and when I do, I'll actually be able to do more with my life. This is nothing against you, I bet you're more awesome than I will ever be able to realize. I just don't want to waste your time any more than I already have.

Take care. I'm sorry that I was never able to tell you how I've actually felt about you, and I probably never will.


----------



## Diáfanos

you are a ****ing ****

you rustled my jimmy trap card so fking hard I had to summon a Blue Eyes White Dragon

****ing bs how can someone be so ****ing oblivious to what I truly feel and my genuine intentions that goes along with it


----------



## tea111red

How rude.


----------



## cafune

Yes, yes, yes! If the offer still stands, I'd absolutely love to share a flat with you. You're a lifesaver.


----------



## Minkiro

Would it kill you to be ****ing enthusiastic for once about something i like?! :bash


----------



## Miyu

hey, I miss you a lot. think we could hang out during summer?


----------



## mslamr

t


----------



## tehuti88

I'm not reading your message. If you have a problem with people reporting your posts, try reading the site rules before you go breaking them.



> *Who has Social Anxiety*
> This site is not a competition - it's not about whose particular brand of SA is the worse, who suffers more than whom, or who has the right to call their problems Social Anxiety. The belittlement of others' suffering will not be tolerated.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/announcement-board-guidelines-updated-08-09-2012.html

(Any comments along the lines of "Men/women have it easier!" fall under this rule.)

You are now on ignore. I won't deal with drama.


----------



## Zatch

Please just get the **** out of my house. You eat, sleep, don't clean up after yourself, attempt to put me down for my lifestyle, and you're a scumbag. You're cheating on your girlfriend, apparently, and calling up other girls every night on MY PHONE. My god you are burdensome. I couldn't imagine having to live with you, and I can't wait for you to leave. If I was allowed to, I'd make the ten hour drive to take your *** back to your house. That's how much I despise your presence. I thought it'd be nice to see you again, and I half enjoyed my two-day stay at your place, but nearly two weeks of your **** is so much more than I can stand.


----------



## Heyyou

Quit it with the *****'in, who cares. Not me, I don't even understand why you care. I'm not telling you not to talk, just don't talk to me.


----------



## TheProgrammer

I have a problem with smiling. Now this thing is weired or not, I can't say but this is the problems:

Sometimes when I am smiling, I get really conscious and the upper region of my lips start to shiver, and it feelings like f****ng thing. I am helpless and can't control it. I think I can not go out and talk really openly to a girl because maybe that will happen. Now that doesn't happen everyday, but it happens at times when I get nervous like when I am at the stage or something, I can't smile freely and confindently.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Well, I'm ****ed now. Its official, no point pretending that it's anything else, I'm ****ed. And so are you, yes you, the person reading this, **** the fourth wall, I'm talking to you. YOU. I'm talking to you. You don't think you're ****ed, but trust me you really are. You can't see it now, but one day- BAM! You're going to be up shít creek. You'll see, You'll all see! 

In other news, I think I'm getting crazier. It seems like a legitimate opinion for my therapist to have.


----------



## scooby

It was fun while it lasted. It's a shame it had to end like that. I'm so sorry about what I said, I must seem like a massive dickhead to you, but I thought it was for the best. I still feel really bad about it.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_>.> Oh oh oh, in such a bad mood, I can't even talk with you, 'coz you will yell at me. Calm your tits, lady._


----------



## Douhnut77

My yeast is rising


----------



## shelbster18

I can't remember if today is your birthday or if it's tomorrow. >_< But Happy Birthday/early Birthday. :hb:banana:yay:squeeze


----------



## Noll

Sin said:


> I miss you ;_;


this.


----------



## pineapplebun

I'm sorry that I'm going to be a great disappointment. I tried to tell you without being too blunt to spare myself some embarrassment.


----------



## False Protagonist

I know you don't like me. You don't have to pretend like you do.


----------



## chelsie

I have become terrified of men.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why did you do this to me? You knew...


----------



## diamondheart89

I wish you made an effort to be a better person. I want to be your friend but you play everything off as a joke and act like you don't care and generally just push people away. I know you're a good, smart, worthwhile, unique, special person underneath all of the layers of IDONTGIVEDAMN. I really like you and I wish you would give yourself a chance. Or care enough to try.


----------



## Zatch

I can't stop worrying about you. You seem to be doing great with holding up but... gah. I just really hope you hang in there.


----------



## Hello22

Do ya know what? I cannot bothered with you anymore, you're too complex for me, and that is one thing i do not want to bring into my life, as i'm only recovering from depression/anxiety myself. 

But I try to give you helpful advice, and you just brush it off as if i don't know what i'm talking about? I know exactly what i'm talking about, i've been where you are mentally and the techniques I've used has helped me greatly, so don't talk to me as if i don't know my ****.

Also you definitely do have a drink problem,you drink too much in one go, and then this makes you even more negative and more agressive. So it's impossible to help someone when they don't want to help themselves.


----------



## noyadefleur

Sure, I might have love for you, but it's totally abstract.


----------



## Limmy

stop acting like a ****


----------



## mezzoforte

Limmy said:


> stop acting like a ****


I'm sorry Limmy!!


----------



## NoHeart

Just this once, leave it to me.


----------



## justanotherbird

I want you to want me


----------



## shelbster18

You're a little ****. :3


----------



## Zatch

Hi. I'm here to help you feel better.


----------



## Limmy

mezzoforte said:


> I'm sorry Limmy!!


:3 its okay! i could never stay mad at you!!!! 








BFFs <3


----------



## Revenwyn

Life is not a gift. It's purgatory.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh what a load! :roll


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19

I would say " Hi, your adorable lets be friends!" to a cute asian guy on campus.


----------



## unlikable

I wish you would stop using me, but for some reason I like how you show me even a little attention.


----------



## Heyyou

Dam I don't like you...ugh! Yet you keep coming back, for what? Don't you see I don't like talking to you, I mean I don't ever verbally answer you when you speak, I just nod and I don't even make eye contact. What's it gonna take? A grade A *****-flip.


----------



## aquilla

Oh please. Leave. Go ahead. I'm glad to hear that. I wouldn't hesitate if I had to chose between you and them .


----------



## Raphael200

Why not me guys?


----------



## Xtraneous

I like you all ok <3 lol


----------



## losteternal

For fs shut that ****ing dog up. Why did you get a dog to leave it shut in barking all day and night. Its crying and yapping non stop is driving me mental. I cant sleep cos the noise its giving me a headache. Seriously how can you just leave it. Its been crying for over 24 hours and i have reported you.


----------



## tehuti88

I envy you so much. Every time you post in "Something good that happened today" it looks like you have so much fun. :sigh


----------



## Still Waters

PLEASE stop rehashing your health problems like some 90 year old geezerette!! NO ONE wants to hear that slop over and over and over.......


----------



## shelbster18

I don't even know why I'm getting into an argument with you about church. >_< I just find it weird that you'd rather go to church than stay home since you're an atheist like me. It doesn't make sense at all. You're doing it just to get out and meet people? You could meet people somewhere else. Church is ****ing stupid. I don't see why an atheist would want to go to that torture chamber. I'd rather stay home than go to that ****ty place any day. I really don't know of an atheist who actually wants to go to church. :blank


----------



## liscenseincapable

Guy who follows me around,

piss off and leave me alone, I really don't like you and hope you go to jail for stalking and harassing girls. I do not appreciate being called pretty by you and you using that as an excuse to constantly harass me.

Father,
You are ridiculous and what you're trying to do with your business is failing, stop blaming everything on me and everyone else and realise that you should probably start working for someone other than yourself and suck up your pride because otherwise we'll all end up bankrupt. 

Mother
Stop talking to men on the internet and grow up! I have to do way too much by myself and can never ask you for advice, how about you find friends in real life and show by example that I will not always be lonely like you are right now. I know moving to another country was hard but think about how I feel sometimes too.

People who judge me,
I don't think you're bad people so why do you treat me like crap


----------



## NoHeart

I'm glad, glad you're finally happy while I'm dying inside.


----------



## bad baby

Have them (expectations). I want you to (I think).

But for now let's just keep exchanging eerily relevant non-sequiturs.

I want to be crazy, like the me I think I am. And I'm going to need all the help I can get with that.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

You treated me like sh*t, your were two faced everyday i knew you. It's good to know you're snorting anything you can find into your nostrils when I'm sorting out my life.


----------



## mslamr

:'( dont go


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your just not getting it are you? Your an annoying ignorant douche and I can't stand you. We're aren't friends.


----------



## Etherealx

I wanted you to be with me. I still do.
Why did you leave?


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland

you say aloud wat depression is constantly trying to make me believe about myself which makes it harder to ignore, for this reason i feel you fuel it
it's really hurting but i need to distance myself from you cz i can't fix myself like this.
i'd say this to you but i don't see the point since you haven't even noticed maybe we aren't as close as i thought we are plus anytime i've tried saying things to you in the past you've been adamant your doing the right thing but your not i just don't work the same as you.
i knw it must be hard having a daughter you can't understand but that not my fault and i can't change it. l'm no longer going to do wat you want cz it's never made you proud and instead of wasting my time trying to get it i'm going to focus on getting myself better and getting my life on track even if you don't agree with the way i do it.

- i didn't mean to write so much


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i really liked one part of Snow White and the Huntsman..

The fairies. When one of them smiled? i was so beautiful...

Too bad it was just an animation.. But then again.. i'm glad it was.. i can see true innocent fairies being loving and kind, and of course - humans taking full advantage of them.


----------



## koonky

Shut the h*ll up!!!!!!!!! You are sooo annoying!!! Ugh cannot handle you anymore!!


----------



## thebadshepard

I think you are quite the qt3.141592653. Want to go get some coffee?


----------



## Hush7

Sorry for not defending you, but confrontations make me anxious.


----------



## rahrahrachael

To my family: Every time I come home to visit from school, I feel as though I don't belong. We have different views, and that'd be okay if you didn't treat me differently. I'm sorry I'm sensitive, and that I cry; it's my anxiety about how I'm perceived. I'm in my head all the time, and I'm thinking about my own actions and what you all see and think. 

To everyone in general: I don't hate you, or mean to come across defense or rude. I'm just not sure how to behave and I'm always questioning myself. 

OP: Great idea for a thread! I needed to get those things off my chest!


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm sorry, I never know what to say when you're around. I do like talking to you though.


----------



## DesertStar91

I take back what I said before. You are nothing but a pretentious twenty three year old with a huge identity crisis. You have the maturity of a seventeen year old. You are so dumb and I've never seen anyone be praised and respected for such frivolous and flippant behavior like you have! You are a total dumbass and just act like everyone else who ****s up at 23. You are a ****ing *****! Never contact me again!!GROW UP!!


----------



## shelbster18

You're a little dick you know that? You're a ****ing dick. You just text me out of the blue and call me an ignoramus. I quit talking to you. You're such a douchebag. Sounds like you're an ignoramus because you don't know me ****face.  So ha! Beat that twerp! Shame on you for calling me such a thing.


----------



## Bawsome

Im so sorry i blanked you, i feel like a totally douche and you seem like the nicest person ever... i was afraid you wouldn't recognize me, i would have love to have chatted with you, i hope it didn't bother you. im sorry im so weird and stupid sometimes.


----------



## monotonous

listen we all know you are a scumbag and nobody cares about you, piece of ****


----------



## TryingMara

You're awesome. I'm sorry if that is totally creepy to you.


----------



## Glass Child

You are just very aggravating. I try so hard to make up to you and you keep me from one of my best friends. You were one of my best friends. 

This isn't over...


----------



## JadedSoldier

Can I get your number and would you like to hang out together sometime?


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> You're a little dick you know that? You're a ****ing dick. You just text me out of the blue and call me an ignoramus. I quit talking to you. You're such a douchebag. Sounds like you're an ignoramus because you don't know me ****face.  So ha! Beat that twerp! Shame on you for calling me such a thing.


"I'm the man." :blank

You don't make any sense dude. How does calling me that make you a man? It's very disrespectful of you to say. You're begging for me to get in a fight with you.


----------



## bad baby

my orientation = YOUR MOTHER.

ps. i want to throw up


----------



## bluedolphin92

I swear, sometimes I start to think you're an *******. I didn't think you were in the beginning, I really didn't. I wished things could have been different but I understood your reasons and didn't blame you for anything. But then you told me you wanted to keep talking to me, even though you never initiate text convos anymore and you never really come around [name of other forum here] anymore. You seem to want to talk to me when *I *initiate text convos and when you *DO* post on the forum, so I don't think you're a total *******. But I swear, sometimes...I still have some pretty intense feelings for you, though. Hope you do, too.


----------



## Amphi

I really really want to see you again. But I don't even know if you like me or not. I miss you a whole lot, and you are one of the kindest and most genuine people I have ever met. I wish you could stay in my life.


----------



## IveGotToast

Drinking does not make you cool. Your 25. Time to grow up and stop acting like a highschooler. And having a hangover definitely does not make you cool. It just shows your a light weight that can't handle their booze. So please stop coming into work everyday complaining about your hangovers. 

Oh and that Buddha tattoo you have. By having that you are just one big hypocrite. Stop trying to be a new age hippie saying that your a great person, and be a great person you superficial (Censored).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why can't I just be alone on my birthday? I hate that drinking/partying crap. It's not fun at all.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I want to tell everything to somebody. But i can't because that person dont exist.


----------



## Raphael200

Ur still an ugly ***** and ur friends make me sick.


----------



## Destabilise

your a **** friend and always have been yet im loyal and stick with you because i have noone else


----------



## Zatch

I can't. I can't stick around feeling like I'm going to hurt you at some point. I don't know what to do.


----------



## losteternal

I am so upset about letting you go I really love you
but You will be happy with a breeder who has some nice ladies waiting for you.
I love you cos youre cute and friendly and i cant deal with humans
Best of luck Pirate and make some lovely babies for us 
loads of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aquilla

I'd like to have you here right now in my room.


----------



## shelbster18

Just because you tell me that you're sexy, that gives you the right to act like an *** to me? And calling me unexpectedly on the phone last night and trying to get in a fight with me really got me heated up. I'm so glad I at least kind of yelled at you on the phone until my anxiety got in the way and I had to hang up. I should call you again some time to get in a fight. I'm enjoying getting your texts. It's very entertaining.


----------



## nullptr

hmm I dislike the fact that we live far away and I really like messaging you, so in the event of a disruption of the time-space continuum (teleportation) or the ability of independent travel whereby I have the ability to meet you I would glady do so even if it causes anxiety.


----------



## roadwarrior48

*This thread....*

I'm pretty knew to all this 'forum' stuff, I just found this thread- it is ssooooooo soooooo wierd!!!!!!


----------



## Glass Child

_Happy you decided to act your age and face me._

But really, this could have been a lot easier if you had just opened up in the first place to tell me what was going on. I am sorry, but only in the way that a mother feels sorry for punishing her naughty child.

I am still hesitant on this entire situation. You are threatened by me and I the same in comparison. I just can't believe you did all of this and made such a huge deal out of something small. This has literally been one of the most random, ridiculous things I've had to argue and defend myself on.

I care for you, but you said you hated my guts due to a non-existant issue you conjured in your mind. Now you say it is all fine. Well, that is what you said one freaking year ago, and it was a LIE. You weren't fine, and you made me look like a monster. I will not let that happen.

_I am sick of being pictured as something terrible, when really, I know with my full heart and the hearts of others it is unjust._

I hope time will help us both out.


----------



## NoHeart

You were perfect, you still are.

I didn't think it'd hurt this much, but atleast one of us is happy this way, and I'm glad that person is you. 

Don't ever lose that cute smile you have, I'll gladly shatter my dreams to keep it there.


----------



## shelbster18

Wow, you're unbelievable. You're telling me that it's my fault that I'm putting myself in this situation with ****ty guys. What kind of friend are you? You're supposed to listen and not tell me what I'm doing is my fault! I listen to you. That's what I can't stand about people. They don't want to listen when I'm talking to them. They just want to point out what I'm doing is wrong and tell me to do this and that and bla bla bla. Don't ****ing talk to me like that. You're supposed to ****ing listen. I'm tired not having people that won't listen. The more people I talk to, the more **** I have to deal with. I give up on people. I'm a nice person and all I do is get treated like ****. Whatever.


----------



## musiclover55

-B!tch, you are NOT cute!

-I hate how much I love you because you're an A**hole.


----------



## nrelax11

Im scared of the future and I want you to know I want things to change and im trying. I just need some times to get my sh*t together and I f*ucking hate that this is happening. But I promise Ill make you proud.
And to you, I still think about you all the time. I dont know if you do the same, but I wish I could have done things differently. You'll always have a place in my heart. Maybe one day fate will bring us back together, but please let it be when im ready so I can be a better person


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate you Victor, stop thinking we are "Homies" :roll


----------



## Alyson

I don't know why I can tolerate everyone else but you. It could be the lingering anger I have for you cheating on dad three years ago, or it could be my bipolar. Either way, I can't stand you half the time and I do truly feel guilty for treating you with such contempt. I take into account all the things you do to try to compensate for your mistake, but compensation doesn't make it go away.


----------



## Zatch

Ooga booga booga


----------



## Alas Babylon

Hey, mind if I send you a friend request sometime? 

Ahhh, **** it, I'll go back to being a recluse. I don't think I deserve friends in the first place. Just ask the people who have tried.


----------



## Goopus

I like you but our destinies lie along different paths in life... I wish that wasn't the case. I'd really like to spend more time with you.


----------



## AussiePea

It was always you. It will always be you.


----------



## Perkins

Am I really that easy to get over?


----------



## Still Waters

I always find it amusing how you create opportunities to tell others that you used to be a police officer. Strange that outside of bragging rights you took nothing morally or ethically from the experience. Outside of serial killers and such,I don't think I've ever had a lower opinion of anyone.


----------



## Zack

Still Waters said:


> I always find it amusing how you create opportunities to tell others that you used to be a police officer. Strange that outside of bragging rights you took nothing morally or ethically from the experience. Outside of serial killers and such,I don't think I've ever had a lower opinion of anyone.


Who is that a reply to?


----------



## Still Waters

Steve300 said:


> Who is that a reply to?


No one around here -just a nutjob in my personal life.


----------



## Zack

Still Waters said:


> No one around here -just a nutjob in my personal life.


I hate "nutjobs".


----------



## NoHeart

No I'm not ****ing okay.


----------



## Goopus

I wish you would at least try to understand me. I wish you had even that much respect for me as a person.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm going to take everything you say with an imaginary grain of salt. I will tolerate you but I will not directly cooperate with the way you treat me anymore. This is strictly business only.


----------



## Zatch

I feel like I'm really... ugh. I feel like I'm denying how I truly feel about you... I want to tell you, but I feel like you might not approve... I don't know why I'm so scared about it, you're awesome and you deserve to know how I really feel...


----------



## DesertStar91

You are a piece of absolute **** and I hope you jump off a cliff and I never see you again! GO TO HELL *******!! 

Haha now I weigh 126 and that's what I was when I was a teenager!!


----------



## LolaViola

I think I want to sleep with you. :blush


----------



## Brighter Days

- I'm sorry for acting like a ***** and not giving you a chance to get closer to me. I'm sorry how I treated you when I met you. I know it is your fault, but I was just jealous of how he spoke to you and I thought he never liked me as much as he liked you. 
-Im sorry for the way I have been acting towards you. I know it is the past and I shouldn't hold grudges, but it hurt when I heard that. I just felt that you loved her more than me and I still feel they do too. I love you.
-I wish I could talk to you two but I am just embarrassed to do it after not talking to you guys for awhile. I don't know why so stop talking to you guys and now it's hard to start all over. I wish it can go back to how it was before.
-I don't know why I acted the way I did, but I have to say I apologize for the way I acted towards you. You were kind to me and all I did was act stupid towards you for no reason. 
- Im sorry for being such a crappy friend when you were the best friend I ever had. You would constantly call me and I would make up lies to not speak with you and not hangout. You always called on my birthday, and I never did on yours. I'm sorry with what happened with your parents. I'm just sorry that I was a good enough friend. You deserved someone much better. I don't even know why you hung on to me for so long. I was such a terrible friend to you.


----------



## Glass Child

I just want you to know that I'm here. Sometimes I think people forget that..

"Don't try to fight the storm,
You'll tumble overboard.
The tides will bring me back to you."


----------



## Zatch

Dude, chill. I know people have their opinion, but damn. Can you not show an ounce of respect for someone that hasn't even said anything to you?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

You think you're great. You think you have me figured out. You don't know s*** about me. You think I'm petty and my reasoning is off but in reality it's because you don't understand me in the slightest. You're dumb as f*** for being blind and conceited about everything. 

Thank you for making the past 15 years of my life a living hell.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

I'm getting really tired of trying to be your friend, it doesn't seem like you even care... Wish I knew why


----------



## probably offline

Do you think I'm annoying?


----------



## Ravven

Will you please just one time in your life get to the meeting place on time, i'm tired of waiting every time half-hour for you to show up! (To BFF)

Just wish i could tell him once that, but he is mah bro, you know? :|


----------



## NoHeart

I take it back, this is not what I want AT ALL... but at the same time if this is what you want then I want it too... I dunno, I guess I just wish you saw things my way.


----------



## alienbird

I really really want us to be together. It's hurting me to talk to you now, because we can't be together. I mean, I'm happy to feel this way about you, but it also hurts... A LOT. Ugh. I'm worrying again. Sorry... I am just so afraid that we're going to stop talking, and when we do... I'm seriously going to cry. I don't want to lose you. But... the longer we talk, the harder this is going to be. I don't know if I can handle this anymore. Maybe it's best if we stop talking. I just don't know what to do, because I feel like I'm in too deep now. I can't stop talking to you. :|

You have your life to live, and I don't want to tie you down. I feel horrible about this whole thing, because it really is all my fault. 

Can you please just ignore me? Please? I can't leave you alone, so... just please leave me alone. It would be for the best... I think. 

God... I just want to cry.


----------



## Bawsome

I know this is not the right this to do but for me it is the best thing to do. I cant go on with this because it is not good for me and is the only thing in my life right now that i do not need. i am no longer that nice person that would happily say "i dont mind" when i actually did, i respect my self so much more now and that is why i am going with my feelings on this one and saying good bye, i know its not the right thing to do but i the end it will be for the best.


----------



## Marakunda

I need help.


----------



## cafune

-What's happened to you? You're not like this.. you're so much better. :blank

-She's looking horribly frail. What will be your purpose when she dies?

-When are you free?


----------



## vanilla90

I have barely spoken to you in the time we have been in class together, but you are cute and seem nice. How about we go see that movie you were talking about?


----------



## PandaBearx

Please stop hurting me...


----------



## Heyyou

Like Dracula, I will sink my teeth into your carotid artery and drain you for all of it *****!


----------



## leonardess

I am going to try talking to you. You know, like have a conversation and get to know you.


----------



## Elad

i'm scared of rejection as much as the next person, so its easier for me to just seem indifferent, even though i'm just confused and afraid internally. i really wish i had better social skills but as time goes on and i slip further into isolation, i seem to have forgotten simple things and gotten rusty, i feel like C-3PO, all mechanical and rigid with robotic replies. 

i guess just don't read too much into me and my actions or lack thereof. i'm just lost.


----------



## bad baby

i stalk your posts.

it's not even that i'm too timid to talk to you or anything. on the internet i am irreverent as ****. but on the internet sooner or later everyone abandons you because we all know that nothing is ever going to happen.

ok, maybe i AM too timid to talk to you. polite pleasantries seem contrived and aimless. if i can't wow you then there's no point in talking to you at all. and i can't wow you.


----------



## NoHeart

It has nothing to do with me, but I just can't bear to see you going through this all over again...


----------



## CoastalSprite

Your husband is a really lucky man.
-

Stop asking. Maybe this is only your first or second time asking me, but honestly I've gotten the same _freaking _questions from so many people every single _goddamn _day that I just will not answer them again. And thankyou, because I know your intentions are likely good to inquire about my health. I'm just tired because I can't say I'm well- it's the same story each time.
-

We need to talk.


----------



## leonardess

hey, mind, can I send you a friend request some time?


----------



## Raeden

I am not in the mood to interact with the outside world. Please try again later.


----------



## cmed

Superman, 

Yeahhhhhhh look I appreciate that you're trying to save the world and all, but do you think you could take it down a notch? You're making a mess of the city. You're blowing stuff up, knocking down buildings. I mean, you already destroyed the IHOP. I don't even know where I'm going to get pancakes now. Just sayin', this is going to be a real pain to clean up. Thanks for saving our lives and all though. I appreciate that.


----------



## Zatch

I just want to go at this point. I don't get why I'm too stubborn to tell people so that they can possibly help me.


----------



## nullptr

Raeden said:


> I am not in the mood to interact with the outside world. Please try again later.


haha if I posted this as many times as I want to say this, this thread would be mine.


----------



## shelbster18

You're messed up. You ***** at me for being a *****. Now, that you're with your ex-girlfriend, which I knew nothing about and not that I care, you're less angry at me for being a *****. :| And you just had to text me that you're only talking to me to practice talking to other people. Oh, so I can't be a ***** but you can use me to talk to other people? Now, that's ****ing messed up of you. You're sick. And you can't make me be a Christian because it won't happen! Don't tell me that me being an Atheist is my business. Uh, what's your problem with that? I'm not allowed to tell people that I'm Atheist? You're one of those dumb, ignorant Christians! Go **** yourself. It's funny that you call me an ignoramus when you're trying to make me be an Atheist. lmao You're pathetic. And I'm not going to text you again. You literally admitted that you're using me just to get out there more and talk to people *****. We quit talking to each other like over a month ago anyways. You're full of it.


----------



## Raeden

galacticsenator said:


> haha if I posted this as many times as I want to say this, this thread would be mine.


We shall take over this thread together.


----------



## Spritz11

I don't think I've ever liked any guy more than you, yet you see me as nothing more than "one of the lads"


----------



## InimitableJeeves

All you ever think about is yourself.


----------



## tehuti88

Sigh. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Don't think I'll ever get over you. Even when we don't talk anymore.


----------



## CherryBlossom

I don't wanna lie to you. I don't want to be mean. I would like to tell you my problems. I don't want to be that selfish. I hate myself for what I do to you. I hope you stay with me, I try my best every day. I love you.


----------



## CherryBlossom

I hate that you haven't been there. I hate that you are mean to her. I hate that you drink so much. I hate your ****ing job. I hate that you are being unfair. I wish I didn't need to pretend to be nice to you because of her. I hate that you lie to us. I hate your voice. I hate that I left because I couldn't bear it anymore. I hate that I disappointed her. I hate that you think being scared is the same than respect. I hate that you always need to provoke things but you know I still love you even if try not to. One think I am thankful for. I'm not you, because I know you hate yourself even more....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

I don't wanna be like you dad. I don't wanna be another stuffed up shirt workin the 9-5 drone. I got my photography dad, I wanna be a photographer...me and Caitlin we're happy dad! we're keepin the baby. I'll work two jobs if I got too. I'll take double shifts at the factory...

AND IM NOT BOBBY DAD! I'm not some football god like Bobby and I never was. You gotta love me for me dad CUZ BOBBY'S DEAD AND HES NEVER COMING BACK! 

We all loved Bobby...WE ALL LOVED HIM DAD SO WHEN ARE YOU GONNA REALISE I GOT MY OWN LIFE! 

I got my photography.


----------



## tehuti88

1. I really wish you'd friend me.

2. And you too.

3. And you too.

4. Eh, while I'm at it, you too, I admire you as well. :blush

But I'm not sure whether the admiration extends both ways in any of these cases. ;_;


----------



## inerameia

I have a crush on you; I don't know why... you're just a cool person. But you're distant and it pains me. You've got your own life; you're not interested in some loser who lives a thousand miles away. I'm a big turn off anyway.


----------



## JadedJade

You were the first person I had happy memories with. I'm sorry for saying I hated you, I never did. In fact, I've only and will always love you, though I doubt you'll ever truly know this. I made things too uncomfortable and weird between us. I made you think I wasn't accepting of your choices in life. I became yet another disappointment for you and I'm not sure if I deserve to be forgiven...


----------



## shelbster18

Not afraid to say this. 

Yep, you're right. I am sensitive to criticism. And that's why whenever people criticize me for things, I let out that anger bottled in from my dad out on them. It's healthy for me to let it out. I hate hearing criticism from people. I don't ever criticize anyone, so they should do the same to me. It's the same as with respecting people the way you want to be respected. I don't want to hear stupid criticism. I just want people to listen. That's all they have to do. It's not that hard.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why? Just f*cking why? Get him out of here! What on earth makes you think I am the kind of person that wants to sit down and have a heart to heart with that scumbag? There is nothing that can be said that will ever change my opinion of him...Ever.


----------



## millenniumman75

***ATTENTION NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE***

When THIRTY players are arrested since the Super Bowl this past February, it's time to tighten the rules on these "entitled" employees.


----------



## Depression Guy

I wish I could tell the people in my life who make it a living hell to just leave me alone. I would never say it to them or a teacher because they would just make it worse for me. Also, I would like to tell my crush I like her a lot, but I don't have the guts to just in case she doesn't like me back and people gossip about that and make my life much worse


----------



## vanilla90

I'm getting increasingly frustrated at how my social anxiety is holding back my efforts to attempt normal conversation with you, and god help me if I'm in your class next year. Might explode.


----------



## NoHeart

What the bloody hell are you playing at?


----------



## B l o s s o m

Dear society,

Give us a break from tension, anxiety and all kinds of pressures.

~B


----------



## Tibble

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. Please hear me out..this is killing me. I want to be friends again..


----------



## bad baby

Michael: I wonder what you're doing this afternoon.

The rest of this rant/ramble/whatever isn't directed at you but since you won't be reading this anyway what's it matter?

Is this what life is supposed to feel like? Constant ennui, and dissatisfaction over nothing in particular. Here I am on a Saturday afternoon, sitting on the floor of some bookstore leeching off of their free wi-fi like an r/tard. There are probably better things to do with my time but I'm too used to the safety and comfort of it all. I wish my life could be a bookstore - with all the eclectic music and soft footsteps+murmurs and OMGBOOKS, so many many many shelves stacked full of them.

That totally didn't even make sense but then none of the things I say ever do. **** me (and yes Michael this part is [literally] directed at you. Hahaha.)


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Can't you just send a message once, let me know you still give a **** that I'm alive?


----------



## InimitableJeeves

That was shockingly arrogant.


----------



## TryingMara

Me being honest about my insecurities was not a rejection of you. I hate myself and didn't think I had to hide that around you. I'm sorry if it came across as something different.


----------



## Zatch

I want to be more of a friend and talk to you, but I'm scared because I feel like you're already dealing with enough people as it is. I don't want to be _one more person._

I also want to sit down and enjoy some soft tacos with you because you're cool as ****, as far as I can tell. You're an awesome female.


----------



## shelbster18

Even though it's been almost two months since we've talked, I wish you would post on here so I could stalk your posts. ops


----------



## NoHeart

You weren't interested before, now I'm ready to just give up on it and suddenly this opportunity comes up and you expect me to jump on it? Well I'm sorry but don't get mad at me for being abit fed up at this point. 

Then again I seem to be contradicting what I've said before...


----------



## tehuti88

Are you two on my friends list? (My connection is too slow to check.) If not, then I wish you two were on there, too.

*decides to check anyway*

Nope! Neither of you is on there! :sigh But I wish you were, in addition to the others I mentioned earlier. And I wish all of you would post more.


----------



## Heyyou

I'm not afraid to say this, I'm just gonna say it here because I've learned that if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it all but I need to get this out.

Well, I don't know why you even let that be known. What were you expecting, some sort of award. Seriously though, this BS is ongoing and people actually applaud this ****, ugh people. Not a good look. Not a good look at all. I don't even know why I put myself in that position if I knew it was going to frustrate me, what the hell happened to...respect...or uh that thing that most people nowadays don't have...oh yeah it's morals. Dam you're dumb, take that bull**** somewhere else. And don't even mention again, for my sanity and for any dignity you may have left. Begone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You cheat on my sister, you mooch off of her, your lazy, your cocky, and you can't even fight your way out of a paper bag. I can't believe she is still gonna stay with you. Don't worry though, I'll figure out a way to get rid of you.


----------



## mistylake

FoundAndLost said:


> You cheat on my sister, you mooch off of her, your lazy, your cocky, and you can't even fight your way out of a paper bag. I can't believe she is still gonna stay with you. Don't worry though, I'll figure out a way to get rid of you.


I can't for the life of me understand why people stay in relationships with people like that (I've read some of your posts regarding your sister's bf). I have a cousin who's in a similar relationship, they've broken up several times and last time the guy disappeared on her to be with another girl (two weeks after their engagement party) and I thought "ok now they're done for good" but noooo, a few months later and she's with him again!  They're living together and everything. It blows my mind!


----------



## alienbird

I'm going to talk to you again one day. I have to. It doesn't matter what you would think of me now... I need to do this for myself. I have a weird feeling that you aren't going to react negatively when I contact you, but I'm still afraid. I want to run into you someplace in town, but I never go out... and you don't get out much either from what I can tell. And I don't know if I'd be able to talk to you like that anyway.

You always cared way too much about what others thought of you. You shouldn't have listened to him. C'mon. You couldn't even tell me that yourself. You were such a coward, but I understand it now. I should have never done that. My mistake. I'm ashamed. But why did you agree to meet me if you didn't want to be there? I didn't understand that? I doubt you even remember, but god... I want to know the answer.

Do you ever dwell on the past and wonder what could have been? When they ask you _that_ question, do you think of what happened? I've always wondered.

It's been a long time. I forgive you. I'm hoping you've forgiven me. And I love amusement parks too. We can go together. We won't have to be alone anymore. I miss doing those things.

Now if I could just say this to you... :afr


----------



## Still Waters

I'm sorry my intensity about all things concerning you,sometimes comes across as anger. I would fight the whole world if it meant you'd have a happy life-and that sole determination puts me into the outer realms of nuttiness sometimes. Whatever else I did or didn't do in this world -wrong or right -YOU are here-and that matters most of all-everything else,is trivialities.


----------



## purplebutterfly

I know


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kirsebaer said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why people stay in relationships with people like that (I've read some of your posts regarding your sister's bf). I have a cousin who's in a similar relationship, they've broken up several times and last time the guy disappeared on her to be with another girl (two weeks after their engagement party) and I thought "ok now they're done for good" but noooo, a few months later and she's with him again!  They're living together and everything. It blows my mind!


I'm sorry about that  I know, I completely do not understand people at all right now.


----------



## mrfunkieman

Tell my family i have SA?


----------



## MrAndrew

I've dealt with you long enough and even though I act nice to your face, I ****ing hate you and everything you've put me through.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

and for the others, stop being so thirsty :no


----------



## leonardess

I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zatch

You and I need to kick it. That would be soooooooo awesome.


----------



## Still Waters

PLEASE stop repeating the same things over and over and over and over! Water-boarding torturous? I think not-you on repeat would have ANYONE begging for death!


----------



## chinaski

**** you


----------



## alienbird

Mom, please stop worrying about me. Please stop caring about me. Please stop loving me. You don't even know who I am. I wish you weren't one of those mothers who give unconditional love. I wish you wouldn't care if I were gone. There is nothing I can say or do to make you stop loving me... I just don't want to hurt you anymore.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm not afraid to say this. Don't know where else I could put this. >.> 

Enchilada thong. That was the best typo ever. :haha You're awesome.


----------



## Glass Child

Give up on me please.. I'm not worth anything anymore. I'm dying away both physically and mentally.. there will be nothing left eventually, and there is only family left to care. Just let me go, I don't want you putting so much effort into me when I am not going anywhere..

We've tried so long. Let me go already.. I'm too tired...


----------



## alienbird

glass child said:


> give up on me please.. I'm not worth anything anymore. I'm dying away both physically and mentally.. There will be nothing left eventually, and there is only family left to care. Just let me go, i don't want you putting so much effort into me when i am not going anywhere..
> 
> We've tried so long. Let me go already.. I'm too tired...




<3


----------



## creasy

I know you don't like me, so cut the act. At least I have the balls to be an *******, unlike you.


----------



## alienbird

I know this is late, but happy birthday. Thanks for saying I was your favorite cousin. It made me want to cry tears of joy. I'm sorry for never talking to you. I thought you didn't like me anymore.

You've grown up... 

I hope life goes well for you.

I miss you.


----------



## tehuti88

YAY you friended me! :yay


----------



## noyadefleur

I feel like you have a problem with me now and you're not telling me what it is.


----------



## wsb69

Please quit calling me, quit coming by to "check" on me. If you want to see me happy as you say, this would make me sooo happy.


----------



## Zatch

Hey, I see you. <3 Looks like I was holding you back. Do your thing! =O


----------



## leonardess

I REALLY enjoyed saying good morning to you, Senor Huevos. You are the mucho awesomest ****** in all of Tenochtitletitlaextuachotitlan.


----------



## Zatch

I think I'm ready now, but I don't know what I should say...


----------



## el kanguro

Im sorry. I feel very self centered but I want to be a better person. Can you please let me figure this out alone?


----------



## cmed

Shut up.

(not at anyone on this site)


----------



## NoHeart

Thanks for coming into my life, truly.


----------



## shelbster18

Again, not afraid to say this. Just feel like I need to let this out.

I understand what you're saying. I really can't let every person get to me because I will go insane. But with all this anger I keep inside, it's good to let it out on people every now and then when they're being a dick or trying to make me angry or whatever. I shouldn't let it out ALL the time, though. It's like I have a mini Hulk raging inside of me. I honestly don't like it when I'm talking to you and you tell me "Fair enough", though. It's like what I'm saying isn't completely right but you agree with some of it, which I don't like. I guess that goes back to me being sensitive to criticism but I can't help it. Like I said, I keep all this anger bottled up and when someone says some little thing that bothers me, it pisses me off and I let all that anger out. I need to stand up for myself and get in fights every now and then but you're right that if I do it all the time, I'll just go insane.


----------



## nullptr

To an online SAS friend

"You haven't been online lately  and I miss talking to you, so please come online."


to an offline acquaintance.

"I finally said you were an as*h*le and im happy about it, I don't want to hang out because you claim I can't take care of myself after high school which I find offensive, you think everything's a joke and claim I need you which I don't, im not your entertainment, go away."


----------



## vanilla90

I've been your friend from day 1, as soon as you get a few 'popular' friends I'm a second thought. Screw your parties and 'seshes' you hypocrite, remember that time when we were smoking a joint together and you told me 'I'm going to do anything within my power to help you'? That was such a lie.


----------



## cosmicslop

Welp, this will be the death of me.

edit: I really should have said this just so I could say "welp" out loud.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I think you need to read up on how to keep customers. Oh and you're welcome.


----------



## Bawsome

This is difficult, i never realized how much of a hole you filled, but it is for the best


----------



## TrippyKaz

Well I guess this is something I'm afraid to say, but at the same time it's an apology for something I HAVE said:
All the times I told someone I loved them and didn't mean it, I'm really sorry


----------



## aquilla

What was the purpose of that rant, really? To make yourself feel better by deliberately trying to make others talk about their problems? You're not a therapist and not even a friend, so it's already strange that you know so much , but somehow you're always trying to make me talk. Make me analyze. feel pain all over again .AND WHY ON EARTH ?


----------



## markwalters2

It's not that my love muscle is small, it's that your honey box is too large.


----------



## bad baby

So I feel like I should make amends, for the way I so artlessly ran away without an explanation. I think I was trying to uphold some kind of false "angelic" image, when in truth the running away was borne almost entirely out of stupidity and immaturity and LOLWTFDRAMA.

I'm still as much of an r/tard as ever but I want to be friends. HOMIES 4 LYFE if you will lololol. If you're ever in town, I'd like to meet for a pint or whatever. I'll buy (although if you're not a dick you'll offer to buy instead because I am really ****ing poor right now).


----------



## gamingpup

I wish I could make your dreams for me come true... 


I wish you would disappear


Whyed you leave me alone... it hurts here


I'm not like you. I'm sorry.


----------



## probably offline

I think that you are cute, I don't know why.


----------



## Bawsome

Where ever you are.... what ever you are doing, i hope that you are okay.


----------



## BillDauterive

Sorry. :|


----------



## wildgeese

I think we made a mistake. The thought haunts me at night but I will sleep in the bed I have made.


----------



## Heyyou

Lol...now I think I'm gonna go to my room and cry. Really though? Come on dude don't be a *****.


----------



## shelbster18

I _still_ miss you. :sigh


----------



## AmourTea

You've changed so much just because you have a boyfriend. 
I wish you knew that your boyfriend is cheating on you, but you wouldn't ever believe me right? I'm just your *old* loser friend.

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18

That is so hawt that you drooled on your pillow.  Hehe, seriously.


----------



## Glass Child

I just don't know what to say to you anymore... I'm really sorry. I let my feelings push us away and I still haven't told you anything, even though you said I was your best friend. I really thought my hints would get to you, but now I guess I just don't have much to express. I want to talk to you but it isn't the same anymore... my depression and sickness is just too high...


----------



## NoHeart

Stop being so self-defeating. Not that I'm one to talk but just give it a try atleast.


----------



## brewpacksox

You're beyond pathetic.


----------



## monotonous

you think you are too cool for school? well i got a news for you: you aren't


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Lol, what? I'm not your "bro" :roll


----------



## PandaBearx

I think you're hot. _Just_ saying.


----------



## FUBAR

Dear girl at the concert,

I wish i asked for your number, maybe we could have hooked up.


----------



## cafune

You couldn't have pretended to be happy for me, and now that the opportunity has vanished, you couldn't be supportive either. I don't even believe in jinxes, but I feel like you jinxed me with your ill will. I hate you. Do you even care about anyone but yourself? You're narcissism epitomized. Go away.


----------



## alienbird

I wish we could be close again, like we were as kids. I miss you.


----------



## PandaBearx

I want to hang out with you again so much, but I'm afraid that since I'm so out of the loop, which you know, we won't have anything to talk about and that scares me.


----------



## Mur

Don't be so clingy, all it makes me want to do is distance myself from you.


----------



## mightypillow

You are gorgeous.


----------



## markwalters2

My balls are itchy.


----------



## brewpacksox

You DON'T understand.


----------



## Twinkiesex

Im sorry I can't be better for you.


----------



## Elad

i really want a beer


----------



## False Protagonist

F*** you and your friends. You only talk about one thing and I'm sick of it.


----------



## aquilla

Yes, I'm envious. Yes I am. I know I'm a *****, and I'm supposed to feel this way, because you're such a sweet person and you really are beautiful and if there's anyone on this earth who deserves happiness, it's you. But I just can't help feeling like crap every time they admire you, every time I hear about your achievements or how everyone falls for you so easily. And I can't help but feel that this is not fair , that I deserve something too , but you just got all the luck . 

Sorry, I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Ventura

I've upset you again, haven't I??


----------



## mezzoforte

TheBLA said:


> Sorry. :|


Lol.


----------



## BillDauterive

mezzoforte said:


> Lol.


I know, right!? :boogie


----------



## shelbster18

I wish you could scratch my flea bites for me. :3


----------



## Zatch

I've missed you so freakin' much. I'm really proud of you, and I hope things continue to get better for you. You're still a really awesome person, I presume, and I wish you the best. <3


----------



## Lasair

You keep me alive


----------



## BillDauterive

Tell me how you really feel.


----------



## leonardess

TrippyKaz said:


> Well I guess this is something I'm afraid to say, but at the same time it's an apology for something I HAVE said:
> All the times I told someone I loved them and didn't mean it, I'm really sorry


yeah, I'm going to have to do this in real life, like to people's faces. soon.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Hun is everything okay? You're not answering our text messages and we're worried about you. Please don't give up hope- it'll be okay, you'll see.

I also wish you'd break up with that jerk. You know I think this already. Why do you stay with him? I hope you'll find someone else eventually who'll love you love you love you and cherish you.


----------



## brewpacksox

</3


----------



## BillDauterive

I'm sorry to hurt you, but you're too good for me and I'd rather reject you first, than be rejected first.


----------



## Glass Child

I need to stop all of this...
People just.. I can't do this anymore. Leave me be- I will not open up about the things you'll only fail to understand.

This is very upsetting.. but I refuse to believe you. I _am_ a child, but no matter how weak I might seem in your eyes, I cannot be phased by your towering ignorance. I don't want to run this time, but I can't speak up for the life of me.

I'll figure it out... hopefully..

I still can't believe all of this..


----------



## olschool

i should have deleted your number a long time ago! You are trying to kill me,but i wont let that happen. You are going straight to hell I hope your next boyfriend beats the living shot out of you!


----------



## Rosaletta

The thought of going back to school after the holidays terrifies me. Everything just feels too big for me, I don't feel I can handle it. I need help with organizing my thoughts.


----------



## KelsKels

Sometimes I feel like I have to fake everything just to make sure youre always happy. The truth is, you deserve so much better than me. You always have.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"No! I'm not gonna be taken advantage of anymore. I'm sick of being too nice and I don't owe you a damn thing. I am my own person with my own needs and wants as well."

Luckily, I wasn't afraid to say it this time..


----------



## cafune

You're interesting and I love talking to you. It leaves me feeling very strange, but not uncomfortable, knowing how transparent I seem to be to you.. I'm glad you seem to accept me so readily despite knowing about my self-doubt/anxiety-type issues. I just hope that my desire isn't painted on my face (especially given the fact that I can't seem to not smile at you).. That would be so embarrassing. Anyway, I'm sorry that this is totally inappropriate.. I can't help myself. I haven't felt this way in a long time, which is why it seems like a bigger deal than it actually is. I'm hoping it fizzles out, but it never seems to work that way with me.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Could you please stop talking for 5 seconds and listen to me?


----------



## shelbster18

When you told me that I don’t deserve friends because of the way I treat people, my anger skyrocketed. You’re one of the most ****ed up people I’ve ever talked to. Since when do I treat people badly? The only time I do is when they’re being a ***** or being mean or judgmental. I’m so glad I deleted you. You’re not worth my time. All you do is criticize me and criticize me to no end. Seems like you’re one of those judgmental people, too. And you talk at me most of the time, not to me. How’s that for treating someone badly? You have more of a social life than I do, so don’t even go there. I need to stay the **** away from people like you. You don’t even know me. I try to be a nice person. If someone says something mean to me or criticizes me like you do, then I’m going to stand up for myself. You seem to think standing up for yourself is a bad thing. I’m better off without your *** to deal with. I gave you plenty of advice and friend advice when it came to your “real life” friends and I don’t even have friends. Ha, I shouldn’t even give friend advice to someone who has “real life” friends when I don’t even have friends. That’s so unfair. Obviously, I don’t mind giving other kinds of advice. That was a sick thing to say. I’m utterly disgusted. People who judge me or try to be mean to me deserve to be treated badly. I’m not supposed to just let people walk all over me. That really hurt and made me super angry. You basically implied that I should suffer from loneliness. Like someone once told me, you can still be nice and stand up for yourself. 

Phew, I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## TryingMara

Please don't point out every pregnant women or the females my age who are married. Why must you always comment on how attractive people are? There is so much more to them than what they look like. I understand you have other dreams for me and I know you're not trying to hurt me, but do you have any idea how horribly I feel about myself? I'd like to be desired and successful, but I also yearn to just be normal. I'd like to get through a day without feeling like I'm struggling to keep my head above water. I'm sorry if you're disappointed, believe me, I am too.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> When you told me that I don't deserve friends because of the way I treat people, my anger skyrocketed. You're one of the most ****ed up people I've ever talked to. Since when do I treat people badly? The only time I do is when they're being a ***** or being mean or judgmental. I'm so glad I deleted you. You're not worth my time. All you do is criticize me and criticize me to no end. Seems like you're one of those judgmental people, too. And you talk at me most of the time, not to me. How's that for treating someone badly? You have more of a social life than I do, so don't even go there. I need to stay the **** away from people like you. You don't even know me. I try to be a nice person. If someone says something mean to me or criticizes me like you do, then I'm going to stand up for myself. You seem to think standing up for yourself is a bad thing. I'm better off without your *** to deal with. I gave you plenty of advice and friend advice when it came to your "real life" friends and I don't even have friends. Ha, I shouldn't even give friend advice to someone who has "real life" friends when I don't even have friends. That's so unfair. Obviously, I don't mind giving other kinds of advice. That was a sick thing to say. I'm utterly disgusted. People who judge me or try to be mean to me deserve to be treated badly. I'm not supposed to just let people walk all over me. That really hurt and made me super angry. You basically implied that I should suffer from loneliness. Like someone once told me, you can still be nice and stand up for yourself.
> 
> Phew, I needed to get that off my chest.


I went back through your messages just to re-read the crazy things you said. I was so angry last night that I thought you said I don't deserve friends but you said I'd have more friends if I didn't treat people the way I do. Either way, still a *****y thing to say. Like I said, I'm only mean to people that are mean to me and yada yada yada. My mind races when I get angry like that. When I got mad at you last night and told you that I do try to be nice, you wanted to say that I wasn't being nice to you last night. No ****. You expect me to be nice to you after all those things you said? lmao...You're messed up.


----------



## noyadefleur

Sometimes I think I wouldn't care if I never saw you again.


----------



## SilentLyric

do you still think of me


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm not apologizing to you, you arrogant douche.


----------



## asphodel

I still don't get it.


----------



## chinaski

-Sorry I showed up late and left early... I have mean diarrhea. I love you and I want to spend as much time with you but I just couldn't tonight.

-sorry I haven't written back. I'm lazy. Plus I'll most likely just end up ignoring you anyway.


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> I think that you are cute, I don't know why.


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings

No.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Since you're blanking me so much, why don't you get on with it and tell me you don't want to be friends anymore. You're becoming and ignorant pr*ck.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

False Protagonist said:


> F*** you and your friends. You only talk about one thing and I'm sick of it.


I know that feel.. :|


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Don't you have a house you can go back to? If you keep this up i'll start asking you to help out with the rent. Don't be a damn moocher.


----------



## alienbird

Please don't do that... please.


----------



## cosmicslop

I don't want to use penne though. Can we not.


----------



## Hush7

You belong in the Handsome Men's Club.


----------



## DesertStar91

I am really, really sorry. (((


----------



## Mousey9

Kevin, please stop reading my post on here, then showing your crazy girlfriend them to disprove my personality disorder.


----------



## mik

I like you. But dont know how to tell you. And I wouldn't think you would feel the same and even if you did I wouldn't event know how to go about this as such distance.


----------



## NoHeart

I'm not going to compromise who I am, if you want to hate me, detest me, go right the **** ahead.

This is all I've got and if I have to be branded like this in order to survive, then I honestly don't care because I'm a selfish **** like that. Deal with it.


----------



## Perkins

To dude at store: Were you hitting on me when you said I was hot or were you just being silly.


----------



## shelbster18

How can my eyes look really sad when I smile? If you don't want to say anything nice, then don't ****ing say it. :roll


----------



## tehuti88

Where'd you go? Haven't seen you in a while. :/

(ETA, not aimed at anyone I'm in contact with. ops )


----------



## noyadefleur

I think I love you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why is everyone in this house always so pissed off for no reason? You all need to smoke some weed or something and calm the hell down.

Your constant anger and negativity just makes my anxiety worse... Not that you care.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> How can my eyes look really sad when I smile? If you don't want to say anything nice, then don't ****ing say it. :roll


Finally managed to say it. Thank goodness.


----------



## Ventura

Please come home sooner, I miss you... a lot


----------



## alienbird

Stop staring at me. Oh my god.


----------



## bad baby

Say something quotable. I want to quote you in my forum signature damnit.


----------



## PandaBearx

You can go to hell you dip****. :roll


----------



## Zatch

Well now.


----------



## Glass Child

nOPE NOPE NOPE

But honestly though, you're fighting a lost cause. I might not be the most intimidating or strong little girl you've ever faced, but I know for a fact I'm smarter than you by a landslide.

PS: It was fun surprising you today. Didn't know I could get upset, huh? Ahah...


----------



## paz

It's been two days. Why haven't you messaged me back?


----------



## cafune

Do you find me attractive? I hope you do, as the opinions of others don't matter, I value only yours. 

(throwing all my self-worth on one person like this makes me a total idiot/sap. yes, they are synonymous.)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I get so horny when I'm around you.


----------



## Glass Child

Yeah, my bad. It's always me anyways.


----------



## Zatch

It kinda pisses me off that you can't see how brilliant you are. I wish I could tell you, but I decide against it every time I try; I feel like I'm bothering girls when I start a conversation with them. I wish I could be someone to help you feel better about yourself, because you really don't deserve what you've been put through and what you're apparently feeling.

I really hope that some advent comes to be in your life that changes what you're feeling for the better and reassures you.


----------



## cmed

You don't have to TYPE to me like you're writing a SALES PITCH on the INTERNET by capitalizing all of the KEY WORDS, ok? I know how to READ. Thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Shut up.
> 
> (not at anyone on this site)


I could barely read the small text :lol


----------



## Raphael200

I hope we can meet soon,u sound like a wonderful person.


----------



## Sacrieur

tehuti88 said:


> Where'd you go? Haven't seen you in a while. :/
> 
> (ETA, not aimed at anyone I'm in contact with. ops )


Sorry, I had to go buy bacon.


----------



## Mur

I'll be here for you my friend, you have my number now don't hesitate to reach out to me.


----------



## shelbster18

To my imaginary husband:

I'm taking the kids with me Harold. They deserve better and you know it. Conrad and Helga are coming with me!


----------



## shelbster18

Not afraid to say this. I always feel silly putting that every time I'm not afraid to say something. It's almost as if I overuse it too much and I don't think it's really necessary but whatevs. 

It was so awesome texting you until after 4 in the morning. I want to do this every day. ^_^ I love sending you text bombs during the day, too. We have a lot in common. ^_^ I'm glad you like my text bombs. Hehe.


----------



## DreamAway

I need help


----------



## NoHeart

You were right all along it seems, HA! Though quite frankly it's nothing new at this point.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

holy ****! It's 11:23 pm and you're cooking steak on the BBQ. Can i come over, man? I'm starving! I'll bring some beers.


----------



## Hekate

You're the only that's still alive in my immediate family and yet you seem so dead to me. Years upon years of neglect and emotional abuse and I still clung to hope that maybe you would change. What an idiot I was... I used to lay awake and cry wondering what I did to deserve to be treated as such. Now I know, not a ****ing thing. You are a horrible father and I can't go on clinging to the idea that you'll come around. Good-bye... My husband and I are moving away and I have absolutely no intention of letting you know when and where. I find it quite disgusting (and disgusting is putting it lightly) how you try put on some grand front when around your drinking buddies like I'm your pride and joy. Even more utterly ****ing revolting of the example you set for my baby brother. Because of the example you set he lost his life at age 23. I loved him like he was my child. After mom died, my husband and I did anything and everything for him. I would cry, fear, and go off in paranoid tangents if something happened to him. LIKE A PARENT WOULD. While you could care less and if you did spend time with him you were doing blow with him. Have a nice ****ing malignant existance... This is the last you'll hear from me


----------



## RiversEdge

I need to be with you physically. I don't think you realize the importance of it to me, for us.


----------



## leonardess

I really do wish i could tell you somehow in some way how highly I think of you, but I admit I'm scared. Really scared to do that. I have a ridiculous fantasy that on the day before I leave without telling anyone, that I will leave you a note that reads "You are a lion that doesn't need to roar" and that I will never see you again. 

but that's chicken****, I know. what sort of sane person does a thing like that. I'm supposed to be sane.


----------



## AussiePea

Holy ****, shut.the.****.up. This might be the most annoying human being in the world. I repeat.

SHUT
THE
****
UP


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm going to get revenge on all of you one day. I'm already planning it.


----------



## leonardess

AussiePea said:


> Holy ****, shut.the.****.up. This might be the most annoying human being in the world. I repeat.
> 
> SHUT
> THE
> ****
> UP


I'm sorry.


----------



## leonardess

all right, now it's your turn. 

I'm sick of you. all you ever contact me about are three things - 


oral
you want a picture.
and to tell me how I'm not fun, unlike ms. catalog. 

I'm not fun? You, you hypocrite, are NOT fun. take that ugly rind back to your supposed girlfriend (lucky lady). 

you make scathing remarks about someone because they hurt your tender feelings and according to you "don't know how to treat people" and then you cheat, what, three days later? Oh god you are SO fun. 

I'll be the first to tell anyone I am not fun. I don't know how to have it, I don't know what it is, and I doubt I've ever really felt it. 

but at least I'm not you. or ms. catalog. look how that "fun" worked out for you. I think you and your ideas of fun and your relentless pursuit thereof, suck big, green donkey ****s.

oh, and IF I ever feel the time is right, I WILL tell you all of this.

Hot damn, Leo - I *like* it.


----------



## shelbster18

I’m still hurt that you never accepted my friend request on FB. We share four mutual friends. I mainly did it as a challenge, so I could initiate with more people and you seem cool. But I guess I creep you out. I don’t see how a girl can be creepy to another girl but okay. :[ I guess I'm creepy. I don't know what I do wrong. *sigh*


----------



## HappyFriday

I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Ventura

Can't wait to see you 2maro :love


----------



## HappyFriday

Why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## Hilla

I think you should stop drinking for a while or you'll end up pushing daisies.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Sometimes I just don't want to help, so leave me be.


----------



## Der Ubermensch

Hekate said:


> You're the only that's still alive in my immediate family and yet you seem so dead to me. Years upon years of neglect and emotional abuse and I still clung to hope that maybe you would change. What an idiot I was... I used to lay awake and cry wondering what I did to deserve to be treated as such. Now I know, not a ****ing thing. You are a horrible father and I can't go on clinging to the idea that you'll come around. Good-bye... My husband and I are moving away and I have absolutely no intention of letting you know when and where. I find it quite disgusting (and disgusting is putting it lightly) how you try put on some grand front when around your drinking buddies like I'm your pride and joy. Even more utterly ****ing revolting of the example you set for my baby brother. Because of the example you set he lost his life at age 23. I loved him like he was my child. After mom died, my husband and I did anything and everything for him. I would cry, fear, and go off in paranoid tangents if something happened to him. LIKE A PARENT WOULD. While you could care less and if you did spend time with him you were doing blow with him. Have a nice ****ing malignant existance... This is the last you'll hear from me


Don't know if it means anything but I am very sorry. This makes me so sad.


----------



## Glass Child

Well, can't trust you anymore I suppose.
I'm still interested to see how all of this plays out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I still remember having to do that for you as a kid. It wasn't at all pleasant nor was it easy & thinking on it now it may well have been one of the root causes of my anxiety issues. You haven't changed to this day in that regard it's damn near impossible for me not to rage at you all the time because you never accept that this is a major fault of yours


----------



## shelbster18

Wow, I didn't expect that.


----------



## foe

*Back story*
I was turning 18 when I first met you and you were 17. Appearance-wise, I really liked you a lot. You're a good-looking girl. Personality- wise, I had never interacted with the opposite sex in a way that we were set up to be. I didn't know what kind of emotions and feelings we were supposed to build for each other. I had a great time at the prom, I didn't know if you did also or not because I couldn't decipher what was going through a young women's mind. I still can't to this day.

I wish we could have spent more time with each other, even on a friendship level. I would have taken that experience.

*Present-day* 
I know you're single, and you should know I'm single since everybody that I know never seen me with a woman so I assume most people assume I'm single (or gay). There is a person who can act as a bridge between us but I don't know how to ask her to connect me with you without coming off as a creepy. And also, I'm still frustrated not finding a better and more respectable job, which is a major contributor to my SAD/on-and-off depression and stress. Even if somehow we reconnect, it'd be unhealthy as I'm still struggling to get over this "getting a real career/respectable job" mission that I'm on.

*But I do want us to have another try at forming a relationship that's on an intimate level*.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I give not one single sh!te that you're a well known Irish personality, dont park your car halfway up the arse of mine so that I can't get out. 


Every time, without fail, you make me laugh.


----------



## alienbird

I need to talk to you right now. I'm having problems again that no one else could possibly understand. They'll tell me I shouldn't feel this way, but I can't help it. You're the only one who gets it, because you've been there. And I can't help feeling this way. I'm telling my mind to shut up, but it isn't working.

I can't deal with this.. ugh... help me. 

God... I hate being this way.


----------



## Noll

i don't like you.


----------



## shelbster18

I just find it so adorable that you're only 5'5". I'm so weird. ^_^ Tehehe.


----------



## Schmilsson

You treat your family and the people who care about you the most like crap and act like the best person with strangers and friends, I'm tired of them looking at you like you're a hero... you're really just a horrible selfish person.


----------



## Tabris

I'm sorry for being a disappointment.


----------



## False Protagonist

I miss you, and our talks.


----------



## Al725

"Your getting fat and you have a gambling problem.Your wife is fat,has a gambling problem and she nags and wines and puts her parents ahead of you."

The problem is that the person I want to say this to is my only real friend so,I would never say any of this.Not really my buissness anyway.


----------



## AussiePea

sanspants08 said:


> From what I'm guessing, you've been online all day and just haven't written back. Are you testing me?


How awesome are mind games!! (not)


----------



## sanspants08

AussiePea said:


> How awesome are mind games!! (not)


I know, right! Story of my life. Not my day, it turns out, but my life :roll.


----------



## Bawsome

sanspants08 said:


> I know, right! Story of my life. Not my day, it turns out, but my life :roll.


your hat is amazing.


----------



## riderless

I've forgotten.
It can't have been that important.:yes


----------



## Zack

I'm sorry. I'm sorry I threatened to beat you with a large stick. I'm sorry you cowered and looked silly. I'm sorry; I never meant to hurt you, just to scare you. *I still respect you*. I would have been scared, too, were you to do that to me. Can we talk again and share precious moments? (I mean in a platonic way.) It is surely never too late.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

I really like you and when you said you liked me and asked if I was still looking for a girlfriend, I so desperately wanted to say I felt the same. However, I was and still am very hurt. I'm scared of getting my heart broken again and scared that I couldn't manage travelling all that way for someone again. I'm scared my family wouldn't approve of the journey and think it a waste of time. I'm scared your friends and family won't like me or what's more you won't find me a good enough bf. 

However, every new picture of you I see makes me want you that much more and I can see how much you suffer with your own confidence and I want nothing more than to be there to cuddle you tightly when you fall yourself. However, scared of not being what you need keeps me silent about how I feel. We may remain friends but deep down inside I've wanted it to be more. You are so gorgeous in every way possible and at least with us being friends I can keep you close always and never risk losing you.


----------



## sanspants08

Bawsome said:


> your hat is amazing.


Thank you sir, your taste is impeccable. And there's no thumbs-up smiliey here so we'll go with cheers :drunk.


----------



## shelbster18

I wish I could give you a massage. :3


----------



## Elad

i would rather use a brillo pad fleshlight. please go.


----------



## Bawsome

sanspants08 said:


> Thank you sir, your taste is impeccable. And there's no thumbs-up smiliey here so we'll go with cheers :drunk.


My taste* is* impeccable, i like you.


----------



## derpresion

you need like put your hands away from keyboard, dude...


----------



## HappyFriday

I would like to tell people that they are very good looking but I'm worried if I may come across as a pervert.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Could you explain the Lorentz transformation for me, given a rudimentary understanding of time dilation and length contraction? Like, derive the equations slowly, and make sure i follow every step. That would be awesome, and sorry for bothering you again.


----------



## creasy

I hope you die. Seriously. I yearn for the day I hear that you've been killed or worse. It wouldn't change my life or anything, just a nice little surprise to brighten my day. 

I could probably say this to a few people right now...


----------



## HappyFriday

I want to be your friend.


----------



## HappyFriday

Can you please lower the price?


----------



## Bawsome

Message received and understood


----------



## Des Esseintes

I've got two things I'd like to say to someone.

First one is obvious - and directed to no one in general - perhaps been posted on here before: I love you.

Second one - directed to one of my parents: You destroyed me. You took away my confidence. How frightened and scared I was a kid when you got angry! And what's worse is that whenever you got angry with me, you made me feel as though I deserved it - that I did something wrong! I'm not that bad of a person...I wasn't a terrible kid - I always followed the rules, I did well in school, what exactly did I do to deserve your anger? And now - you apologize...you apologize constantly...I don't know if I can trust you...I feel so bad - I don't want to be cruel, I do want to forgive you - but I don't know if you're sincere or not!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I burned it.


----------



## Zatch

FoundAndLost said:


> I burned it.


----------



## Deception

Hey, ask your friends what they just saw. LMAO.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Veracity said:


>


It wasn't funny. I just needed to get rid of things that remind me of a few people who I no longer associate with.


----------



## Zatch

Apologies there, mate.

I wish I could tell my mom about how I've been feeling lately about... someone. Kinda dreading that things will be subject to family controversy more than anything.


----------



## CrossYuuki

I ****ing hate you


----------



## Heyyou

Yes I spoke to you today but I really don't remember who you are, you told me your name, you told me we had classes together, you told me we sat together during cafe but it's just not coming to me. (Taps chin)...nope.


----------



## NoHeart

Just leave me alone already, I want nothing to do with you anymore. Just focus on my replacement instead, go and make sure you don't **** him up like you did with me.


----------



## noyadefleur

Go ahead, tell me I don't understand. If only you ****ing knew.


----------



## noyadefleur

You never cared if I was happy did you? Well good news, I'm miserable.


----------



## T Studdly

To my "friend" - Your messages were blunt, rude and insensitive. I don't want to even think about you until you apologise, otherwise have a s**** life.


----------



## vanilla90

Dear Simon Pegg, worlds end was actually a decent film. Cheers.


----------



## losteternal

Well here I still am rambling on to the same person but I wanna do rude stuff wiv him cos hes handsome and clever and kind and im drained from being around mouthy ignorant dickheads. This man could revive me but I dont think it will happen


----------



## shelbster18

I'm afraid to tell this to literally anyone. Maybe I'll be able to tell someone in the future but not anytime soon.

I came up with a plan for something over a month ago. I don't know if the guilt will eat me up or not. I don't even know how my mind thought it up. I'll just say that I'm going to be screwed for awhile. I'm going to lie to my mom and my stupid dad about it and everyone else because no one can know. My dad definitely can't know because he might hurt me. If I tell anyone else whether it be online or anyone in my family, they'll just think I'm crazy. Or maybe I'm just overestimating how they'd react if I told them. There's just one problem with my plan and I hope he doesn't notice it. I'm really ****ing depressed. Things just won't get better for me. Lying makes everything easier. I can't believe I'm doing this.


----------



## cosmicslop

Deception said:


> Hey, ask your friends what they just saw. LMAO.


Cute avatar.

--------
Anyway, I want to say that I'm trying not to break under pressure of this toxic relationship. I need space for sure.


----------



## Deception

cosmicslop said:


> Cute avatar.


Thanks frand. :3


----------



## Hush7

Not sure if this is working out. You don't seem to understand me at all. I know you're trying to help, but your suggestions and words of encouragement don't make sense.


----------



## enjo

I know I'm not a great impact to your life
but I miss you.


----------



## HappyFriday

Go to hell.


----------



## probably offline

Sorry, I didn't mean to be so blunt. Sometimes I go too far and assume that everyone knows that I'm joking.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

shelbster18 said:


> I'm afraid to tell this to literally anyone. Maybe I'll be able to tell someone in the future but not anytime soon.
> 
> I came up with a plan for something over a month ago. I don't know if the guilt will eat me up or not. I don't even know how my mind thought it up. I'll just say that I'm going to be screwed for awhile. I'm going to lie to my mom and my stupid dad about it and everyone else because no one can know. My dad definitely can't know because he might hurt me. If I tell anyone else whether it be online or anyone in my family, they'll just think I'm crazy. Or maybe I'm just overestimating how they'd react if I told them. There's just one problem with my plan and I hope he doesn't notice it. I'm really ****ing depressed. Things just won't get better for me. Lying makes everything easier. I can't believe I'm doing this.


^Well this has made me incredibly curious!


----------



## Kalliber

I miss you... all the good times we had and you just throw it away?


----------



## NoHeart

Hello c:


----------



## shelbster18

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^Well this has made me incredibly curious!


I can't say what it is because I'd just hate to know how people would react and it might make me feel worse. I mean, it's nothing really bad. Just bad I guess. I don't know. It has nothing to do with moving out. I'll just leave it at that. :hide


----------



## TicklemeRingo

shelbster18 said:


> I can't say what it is because I'd just hate to know how people would react and it might make me feel worse. I mean, it's nothing really bad. Just bad I guess. I don't know. It has nothing to do with moving out. I'll just leave it at that. :hide


Awww! :b

Fair enough. But if you ever decide you want to see what a stranger might think than you know where to find me . I'm non-judgmental and I keep secrets like a Swiss bank.


----------



## ThatChick

*To my mother...*

I wish you would see me for who I truly am, as oppose to the person you make me out to me based on your inaccurate judging of me as a person. I wish you wouldn't make me feel so worthless, like my life is meaningless, like I am a waste of space. I wish you knew my true self, I wish I didn't have to hide who I am because you will pass judgement & worship only my brother. I wish you saw that I am a good person, not useless because I did not live up to the expectations that you had for me... MOM.


----------



## fanatic203

I need new friends. God, you're such a *****. So inconsiderate... and stupid too! Stupid decisions. I did not spend $5000+ to travel around Europe for a month BY MYSELF. I can't believe after a year of planning it's come to this.


----------



## Glass Child

I wish I could talk to you more. I wish I wasn't so quiet..
I wonder, what do you think about me? I hope you're not scared- everyone seems to be..


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Wish I could just forget about you sometimes


----------



## alieneyed

Hey, Dad. I miss playing on my Super Nintendo with you. I miss going to games and watching sports with you. I miss when you were my coach. I miss when we would sneak out to go to haunted houses and watch scary movies. I miss the times when I didn't feel awkward around you. Want to get high with me?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

What a silly notion to have. Thanks though, even though it's unrealistic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I think I only comprehend about 1/3 of the stuff you say. Even though I appear to be listening to you, all I hear is gibberish :blah Your like a dumb, ignorant, and annoying little monkey. I think I would pay you just to stop talking to me and leave me alone. I really don't know why I can't seem to get rid of you.


----------



## shelbster18

TicklemeRingo said:


> Awww! :b
> 
> Fair enough. But if you ever decide you want to see what a stranger might think than you know where to find me . I'm non-judgmental and I keep secrets like a Swiss bank.


Otay. :3...Of course, I have to lie to my parents about it.  They can't know. No one in my family can know. Heh. I'm such a rebel. :teeth


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I could believe you're being honest/sincere and have really had that epiphany, but I've fallen for that hope before, and I'm fairly certain that soon enough you'll be back to your old closeminded ways. :/


----------



## BackToThePast

"Hey, how's it going? F*** you, man. F*** you and all those unkept promises we'd hang out. I try to be patient but in the end I feel like a number. Worst part is, I can't even say this to you since you're my only friend."

"Look, I know I've been ignoring you for a month now, but I thought I'd go out of my way to say that I don't want to talk to you anymore. You are a bad influence on me, not to mention annoying as f***. Goodbye."

"You were my high school dream, but now I've grown up and learned a lot about myself. You deserve someone better."

"Hi mom. I have weed in my room."


----------



## Alas Babylon

God ****ing dammit, I hate how hard it is to make internet friends. Can I send you a message some time?


----------



## PandaBearx

Seriously I'm tired of your immature opinions and lack of self control.


----------



## rdrr

When I was trying to forget, your one little snide comment brought me back to remembering exactly where I am.


----------



## HappyFriday

Your such a hypocrite.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

using emotional blackmail to make me have to keep existing in this boring as hell life is really F***ing selfish of all of you


----------



## Innominate

Maybe I should've just gone to avoid the lecture you've no doubt prepared for today.


----------



## Lipizzan

why don't you like ME
what's wrong with ME
i feel used... can't wait to be away from you so i can get over it already.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Because everything is a lot better off when I don't talk. That's why.


----------



## shelbster18

I stayed up until 6 in the morning thinking about you.  I tink I'm going insane. I hope I don't stay up that late tomorrow. D:


----------



## shiori

Sometimes I wish I'd never met you. It would make things so much easier now.


----------



## Schmilsson

I heard you when you called me a worthless retard.


----------



## Odinn

When you say you have _no_ friends, G... it's kind of disheartening.
Online friends can be as good as real ones to... we're real people after all.
I'd like to try and convince you of this.. 
But I just want to be supportive, not annoying.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That is why you should have called the store first to see if we still had it in stock ( like anyone with a brain would have done ) before you drove 60 miles. We are a regional store and we sell out fast. There was no reason to talk to me like that you nasty old basterd.


----------



## Winterwalk

I was there for you every day during that long and horrible time. And now you won´t even accept a phone call just because your boyfriend is jealous. You know perfectly well that I never had any such feelings for you. I will stay out of your life. But I won´t know how you are doing, so I won´t be there for you if your addiction grabs hold of you again. I hope those wings of yours will carry you.


----------



## meganmila

I want to sex you up.


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be so blunt. Sometimes I go too far and assume that everyone knows that I'm joking.


Nono it's okay ^_^

I have a tendency to take things literally, not your fault, really.


----------



## probably offline

Sacrieur said:


> Nono it's okay ^_^
> 
> I have a tendency to take things literally, not your fault, really.


I wasn't talking about you, silly! But then I probably did the same to you... possibly maybe...soooo


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

You are a liar but I already said that is ok. I just don't listen what you say.


----------



## Glass Child

Why are you doing this? ;~;
I can't handle it


----------



## Lipizzan

i'm not interested in you like that ._. stahp


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Been following my posts and judging me based of off what you think you know, when you really know pretty much nothing? It's what you do best, since you are all high and mighty compared to everyone else and whatnot :roll

You should really mind your own business, because you really have no clue.


----------



## vanilla90

probably offline said:


>


Eeek! This gif... This gif makes my day so much happier :yes

Thanks to strenuous spoting activity I can barely move my legs Mr M, but if I could I would kick you in the FACE!


----------



## probably offline

vanilla90 said:


> Eeek! This gif... This gif makes my day so much happier :yes


I know! I stared at it for ages yesterday with a dumb grin on my face.


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> I wasn't talking about you, silly! But then I probably did the same to you... possibly maybe...soooo


Awwww.


----------



## TryingMara

You can be cold at times, is that intentional? Is it just me or are you like this with everyone?


----------



## shelbster18

Leave me alone. I deleted you for a reason.


----------



## Tirekyll

that's a really nice rack...of ribs...totally..


----------



## JNM

Lasair said:


> I would love to be able to tell my mum about my sa and other stuff....but I never see that happening!


Same thing with me.
Person #1:
Hey, I really want to get to know you better. Are you free tomorrow?
Person #2:
I'm atheist, I could care less about your feelings toward 'non believers'. Don't ask me to pray with you because if there was a god, I would just scare 'him' off and your prayers would go unanswered. Don't make me go to church because the last thing I want to do is be awake at 8:00 am on the weekend just to be half asleep and say amen to everything with a fake smile on my face when really I would rather be dreaming of being happy than awake and miserable. AND I have SA so your just torturing me and reinforcing my negative feelings about life and religion in general.

I could go on for ever but I don't want to add 1000 pages to this thread of nothing but my problems.


----------



## redstar312

I have very strong feelings for you but I am unable to express them. That's why I'm avoiding you.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Everytime you say, "Why can't you act this fun around your friends," you do realize 1) I have no friends, and I've informed you of such on multiple ocassions yet you refuse to believe me and 2) I want to bare-handed strangle you until you choke on those words and admit you know little about me, right?

It's comments like these that remind me how little you pay attention to what I say. I try to help you understand what it's like to be me, but for some reason, you either close off your brain whenever I start addressing these topics or refute what I say altogether. Why don't you just accept that it's not an easy fix? You just make me feel even worse about it all.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm sorry how much I'm sucking as a friend right now.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Stranger at the beach: you have really pretty eyes.


----------



## Schmilsson

Why would you start talking to me again then just ignore me when I respond? :/


----------



## tehuti88

OMG, I really, REALLY loved and agree with those posts of yours. :clap But I can't tell you this for a certain reason. Ugh, how I wish I could, just to let you know you're not the only one who has/had an issue with that. DEFINITELY not the only one, not by a long shot. I don't even know if you know I exist, but I'm sorry you were hurt by that too.


----------



## cmed

Rostagin said:


> Why would you start talking to me again then just ignore me when I respond? :/


I can't stand when people do that. It's almost like they're just checking in to make sure they still have you in their pocket.


----------



## TryingMara

Get over yourselves.


----------



## redstar312

Rostagin said:


> Why would you start talking to me again then just ignore me when I respond? :/


I do that to people sometimes. I'll send a text message or something but then general anxiety causes me to immediately regret it, so I shut down and don't respond to their reply. It's not my fault, honest.


----------



## justanotherbird

want2makeout?


----------



## bad baby

Rostagin said:


> Why would you start talking to me again then just ignore me when I respond? :/





cmed said:


> I can't stand when people do that. It's almost like they're just checking in to make sure they still have you in their pocket.


B/c I feel like I'm boring/annoying/pissing them (off) (_again_), that's why.

And since we're on this topic I'll just put it out there that I find myself annoying as **** and I feel like I pester people too much, on here and elsewhere, and everytime they see me log on or see my # show up on their phone or whatever they just want to log off + smash their phone against the wall + run away and hide in a bomb shelter. _Forever._ "Oh no. Not [my name] again!" I sent someone a PM a few moments ago (well not a few moments exactly, I've spent too long typing up this spiel) and I already feel like I shouldn't have. But anyway. Sorry for using your posts as a springboard for another one of my dumb**** heady rants. Carry on.


----------



## Schmilsson

bad baby said:


> B/c I feel like I'm boring/annoying/pissing them (off) (_again_), that's why.
> 
> And since we're on this topic I'll just put it out there that I find myself annoying as **** and I feel like I pester people too much, on here and elsewhere, and everytime they see me log on or see my # show up on their phone or whatever they just want to log off + smash their phone against the wall + run away and hide in a bomb shelter. _Forever._ "Oh no. Not [my name] again!" I sent someone a PM a few moments ago (well not a few moments exactly, I've spent too long typing up this spiel) and I already feel like I shouldn't have. But anyway. Sorry for using your posts as a springboard for another one of my dumb**** heady rants. Carry on.


I can understand that, I generally feel like that as well, but in my case this person has repeatedly messaged me to talk to me again then always ignores me no matter what I say. Now I find out he has made fun of me to other people because of this... my fault for falling for it I suppose. :stu


----------



## bad baby

Rostagin said:


> I can understand that, I generally feel like that as well, but in my case this person has repeatedly messaged me to talk to me again then always ignores me no matter what I say. Now I find out he has made fun of me to other people because of this... my fault for falling for it I suppose. :stu


Oh. What a jerk. Not your fault at all. Get a voodoo doll + some bobby pins and stab the m/f'ing **** out of it, I say.

on a side note i'm totally going to listen to the beach boys now. i need some cheering up.


----------



## Schmilsson

bad baby said:


> *Oh. What a jerk. Not your fault at all. Get a voodoo doll + some bobby pins and stab the m/f'ing **** out of it, I say.*
> 
> on a side note i'm totally going to listen to the beach boys now. i need some cheering up.


Haha, great idea. It'll be something to pass the time at the dentist office, might get some curious glances though...


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> I'm afraid to tell this to literally anyone. Maybe I'll be able to tell someone in the future but not anytime soon.
> 
> I came up with a plan for something over a month ago. I don't know if the guilt will eat me up or not. I don't even know how my mind thought it up. I'll just say that I'm going to be screwed for awhile. I'm going to lie to my mom and my stupid dad about it and everyone else because no one can know. My dad definitely can't know because he might hurt me. If I tell anyone else whether it be online or anyone in my family, they'll just think I'm crazy. Or maybe I'm just overestimating how they'd react if I told them. There's just one problem with my plan and I hope he doesn't notice it. I'm really ****ing depressed. Things just won't get better for me. Lying makes everything easier. I can't believe I'm doing this.


I really hope this works. :/ Just thinking about it is making me nervous. I really hope my dad doesn't find out. :afr


----------



## bad baby

Rostagin said:


> Haha, great idea. It'll be something to pass the time at the dentist office, might get some curious glances though...


you can always pretend you're sewing...


----------



## leonardess

cmed said:


> I can't stand when people do that. It's almost like they're just checking in to make sure they still have you in their pocket.


that is exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Glass Child

I don't know what to think of you and I hate it.

Just say _something_ to me. Let me know what you think. I'll admit I'm having a hard time reading you, it's both my mind and your attitude. Please help me out here.

Can't get this off my head :/


----------



## Hush7

I don't like confrontation but there have been several people who have bothered me lately.

To person 1 
You are kind of odd. I really don't understand you.

To person 2
Yeah, it is very awkward. Maybe you should think about it some more before making a decision?

To person 3
In order to be fair, you should give him a gift too.

To persons 4 & 5
You two had better include her. She deserves more respect after the hell you put her through.

To person 6
I was mad at you for not making more of an effort but then remembered how mean and selfish you can be sometimes. It's ok though because I am over it. You can thank her for smoothing things out.


----------



## NoHeart

I really don't understand what you see me as and what you either want or expect from me...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I still can't believe I'm not completely over you despite the selfish liar you were, I'm almost there though. I wish I never met you, you dirty wh0re. I wonder how long it will take for you to bored of your aussie lover boy and then move onto the next?

Btw, I used that card you wrote me for target practice b*tch 


Your right, self acceptance is amazing. I have plenty of other girls tripping over themselves to get a chance with me anyway. Now go to hell.


----------



## cmed

leonardess said:


> that is exactly what they're doing.


Good. Glad that's not just my bitter side speaking.


----------



## alienbird

I'm sorry if I made you feel bad. I do consider you a friend. When I say I have no friends, I mean I have no friends _in person_. I do consider my online friends to be real friends... it's just different. I sincerely apologize for saying that though.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

You are by and far the worst human being I've ever encountered. I'll never understand how a person can be as intellectually gifted as you make no secret of being - and yet at the same time so utterly incapable of seeing the world outside of themselves. You take far too much credit for your own accomplishments, and don't actually care about anyone besides yourself. You're the least deserving person I can think of for all the privileges you're blessed with. To this day I can't get your nauseating, pretentious, nasal voice out of my head. If I had a dollar for every time that annoying *** voice invaded my head, I'd have enough money to be an independent by now.


----------



## tehuti88

I thought you were leaving for good? :|

Leaving for good doesn't seem to mean much nowadays.


----------



## shelbster18

Why don't you go outside and play hide and go **** yourself? You clitsquiggle.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I'm interested, but I'm afraid that once you see the whole picture, you won't be.


----------



## shelbster18

It's been almost three months. I still wish we could talk. .___. I'm lonely.


----------



## Consider

I don't have the slightest clue what I'm doing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm not ignoring you, I just don't know what to say.


----------



## cosmicslop

"Melody."

I'll never get to say that again.


----------



## leonardess

cmed said:


> Good. Glad that's not just my bitter side speaking.


nope, it's not in your head.

texting is the new ego boost.


----------



## leonardess

no more. I extended an invitation to you, and all I needed was a simple yes or no. you chose to not do that. therefore, I take your silence as a no. 

all I ask for is common courtesy. that's not hard to understand, for a smart guy like you. 

therefore, I take your silence as a no. 

therefore, I am done.

as John Lennon said, I'm a patient person, but I have run out of patience with you.


----------



## StrangePeaches

F**k you for letting me have feelings for you and thinking that I'll be there at your convenience. I'm just supposed to wait around until you sort your life out and are ready to see me again? Your full of it, I know your just going out to bars with your friends and having fun without me. You had put on such a front like you cared about me. I hate you. You think that because I'm 9 years younger than you that I'm just some naive little girl? YOUR the immature one. You are not doing anything productive. You get wasted and do drugs and all the things that I'm doing. We are on the same level, but I promise you that the time I'm your age Ill have it together. I wont be stringing someone along..you dont even deserve me. and the thing is that I always fall for the guys who dont even want me. So in a couple of weeks, you'll call me and finally ask to see me again. And I'll be too excited to decline. We'll have sex again and again and I'll lay there in your arms while you gently trace every bone on my body and Ill be delusional with thoughts about how perfect you are. You're killing me.


----------



## leonardess

I am so done. I can't even waste any more anonymous posts on you, on a forum you know nothing about.


----------



## redstar312

I love you.


----------



## shelbster18

Why are you telling me that you don't know if I like animals. Of course I like animals. -__- That should be obvious to you. In fact, I love them. Do I look like the type of person that doesn't like them?


----------



## Still Waters

You're horribly crass and I don't know who told you that equated to being funny or interesting,but they lied.


----------



## HappyFriday

I love gir!


----------



## Lipizzan

your lack of response answered my question quite clearly. thanks for being just another *******.
see you next month i guess.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I want to bang every single woman in this thread, please let meeeee


----------



## HappyFriday

^ What a man! Go tiger! Grrrrr


----------



## shatteredself

I want to die.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's pretty sad that I have to take pills just to deal with the stress of interacting with you. Are you sure I wasn't adopted?


----------



## lylyroze

I just want to live like a normal person.


----------



## Tibble

shatteredself said:


> I want to die.



be strong okay? :squeeze


----------



## Tibble

I wish you could hear me out..I'm really sorry for what I said..I hope you are doing well...please don't hate me. I want to be your friend again. ;_;


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> Why are you telling me that you don't know if I like animals. Of course I like animals. -__- That should be obvious to you. In fact, I love them. Do I look like the type of person that doesn't like them?


Don't ever spam me with links again. :mum I don't trust those sites.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Still Waters said:


> You're horribly crass and I don't know who told you that equated to being funny or interesting,but they lied.


I also despise abrasive people.


----------



## tehuti88

I really don't think that bothers you nearly as much as you insist it does, considering how *frequently* you draw attention to it. I think you just want to seem "quirky" and want the attention.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Can i be your dakimakura? I promise not to utter a word.


----------



## Bawsome

I am intrigued by you...


----------



## shelbster18

You're the only person I want now. I'd spend the rest of my life with you if I could. But that's clearly impossible. I'm stuck in a rut. My depression has been getting worse for like the past two weeks and that scares me since I've been less depressed for over a year now. I'm just slowly trying to come out of it again. Not that all that depression crap has anything to do with you. Well, it kind of does but I've been getting more depressed because of other stuff, too. You must think I'm crazy. :flush


----------



## False Protagonist

Happy birthday.


----------



## vanilla90

Oh Uncle, you're about as useful as a hymen to a w hore.


----------



## cmed

Let's be honest with ourselves - you don't really care how my summer has been nor do I care how yours has been. I have absolutely no desire to put the time and effort into writing a thought-out email knowing it won't be responded to for several months. I don't need your feigned interest. Thanks, though. I appreciate the gesture.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I will tell


----------



## dontwaitupforme

vanilla90 said:


> Oh Uncle, you're about as useful as a hymen to a w hore.


Hahaha, class.


----------



## vanilla90

dontwaitupforme said:


> Hahaha, class.


Glad you like my awful one liners


----------



## Glass Child

Thank you for saving me from myself. I didn't know if I could talk to anyone about that, but I'm feeling okay now thanks to what you did.

And thanks again for being a friend to me.. a kinder friend than some.. <3


----------



## shelbster18

I'm pretty sure you hate me. I'm just a worthless, sad sap. :rain Maybe I should pretend to be a guy and go fap my sorrows away.


----------



## babyangel

well i was afriad to tell a guy before that i liked him, i liked a guy for over 6 months i finally had the courage to tell him i liked him and he told me he was gay and he had a boyfriend


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> Thank you for saving me from myself. I didn't know if I could talk to anyone about that, but I'm feeling okay now thanks to what you did.
> 
> And thanks again for being a friend to me.. a kinder friend than some.. <3


I told you, you were making your scrambled eggs all wrong ;)


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> I'm pretty sure you hate me. I'm just a worthless, sad sap. :rain Maybe I should pretend to be a guy and go fap my sorrows away.


Ugh, why do I even post on this thread? It's like talking to a brick wall. You're not going to read these. But it's always good to let it all out. I like to at least pretend that you're reading these. It makes me feel less lonely.


----------



## asphodel

Just give me one night with your website and it will be so organized and efficient you won't even recognize it. It's like a child with no foresight mashed a bunch of random parts together like mismatched Lego blocks, half of which don't even work for what they're there for.

Aaaaagh.


----------



## tea111red

Grow a pair.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

I really wish we could have sex. It would be fun for the both of us, as we both love talking dirty , so why not do the dirty?


----------



## moloko

Not afraid, just don't want to. Not entirely fair...

"You stopped being someone who made me forget all of what's wrong in my life to being a major source of unhappiness."

"Don't ignore me. Don't waste my feelings for you."


----------



## Odinn

You're all wasting your time on me...


----------



## scum

I want a sixth chance


----------



## Glass Child

Sacrieur said:


> I told you, you were making your scrambled eggs all wrong ;)


There has to be an inner meaning to this..


----------



## noyadefleur

We've gone so far now and I'm so afraid.


----------



## 150274

I have been texting you all d*mn day


and you reply at midnight with, "hey what's up"



Then when I respond you freekin fall asleep and don't reply back



come on..........:mum




Glad I got that off my chest :yes


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> There has to be an inner meaning to this..


Have you tried adding pepper?


----------



## brewpacksox

You are not better than me.


----------



## chinaski

Ha, was that your lame, dorky-*** attempt at trying to flirt? If it was, then yes. Please. I want you so bad. I can't wait to see you this weekend.


----------



## MidnightBlu

To my abusive ex: I found a new guy who is so much better than you. I am so glad I dumped you, farewell.


----------



## Sacrieur

MidnightBlu said:


> To my abusive ex: I found a new guy who is so much better than you. I am so glad I dumped you, farewell.


:clap


----------



## dontwaitupforme

vanilla90 said:


> Glad you like my awful one liners


Pretty sharp IMO


----------



## Kalliber

I missed you but you hurt me, I am ignoring you, please delete me from all sorts of contacts -.-


----------



## shelbster18

I lied to you. I didn't have a good day yesterday. I lie about stupid stuff. And we don't really text much. It's mostly me just sending you a bunch of texts during the day, so you can look at them later. :/ I can understand that you're busy, though. I'm a hermit compared to you.


----------



## tehuti88

Actually I'm not "wasting" *nearly enough* time on you. 

:hug


----------



## zonebox

I'm Batman.


----------



## PandaBearx

You lied.


----------



## meganmila

I really like talking to you....damnit


----------



## Cam1

zonebox said:


> I'm Batman.


The real Batman would not reveal his identity.


----------



## zonebox

Cam1 said:


> The real Batman would not reveal his identity.


:lol

I should have changed my avatar before posting that. My identity has been revealed.


----------



## shelbster18

Why does it have to be this way? Why?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Lol, no. I don't need to apologize to you, d*ckhead.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I miss our conversations, even though i never managed to trust you.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I am a figment of your imagination.


----------



## shelbster18

I wish we could live and grow old together. Well, one can dream. I know I can always talk to you again but it would be too awkward for me now and you've obviously moved on. You wouldn't want to talk to a pathetic person like me anyways. I feel like a guy. :rain It's so unfair.


----------



## Bawsome

*sigh*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe you lost my Klonopin. I can't go to work tomorrow without it. I'm going to have a panic attack and get fired because of you.


----------



## cosmicslop

I don't have to like you. Get a thicker skin and just deal with it.


----------



## shelbster18

I wasn't expecting this. I think I'm going to cry of happiness. :cry Well, maybe not exactly but I feel better now.


----------



## vanilla90

Mhmm


----------



## The Misery Chick

I'd like to set you on fire just for the hell of it.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

This is going to be painful, I just know it.


----------



## NoHeart

I lied.


----------



## Trigo

I wish we would get to know each other. You look awesome, but I feel like I have nothing to offer to you.


----------



## Raphael200

Pls go out with me.


----------



## HappyFriday

Please touch my arms again.


----------



## cmed

To the person currently sitting next to me at the coffee shop: I hope you don't see me writing this about you.


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm sorry.


----------



## Hush7

To the two girls I saw at the mall:

Next time you go out in public, please make sure your shorts cover your butt. It's not appropriate to let the bottom half of your butt hang out like that. If your shorts had covered you up a little more, you both would have looked much better and your cellulite wouldn't have been showing either.

I should have taken pictures so I could start a what not to wear thread.


----------



## Lish3rs

I'm not up for pet sitting your 9 animals this week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I miss you so much it hurts, even though I know I shouldn't. I never once believed any of your excuses.


----------



## HappyFriday

Your not curvy. Your FAT. Get it. YOUR FAT. F A T. You have a chunk of flab hanging around your waist. You must nuts to think your "curvy"...

Oh guys who flex their muscle...Who the hell are you trying to impress? Put your shirt back on. All your getting is a bunch of hungry men watching you pose, not women. 

: D


----------



## Hush7

You two are horrible people. I wish you'd both go away!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

_You haven't got the slightest clue how much seeing you makes my day._ :rub


----------



## alienbird

I had a dream about you last night. It was strange... but also sort of funny.


----------



## shelbster18

I wish I could make a clone of you. :love


----------



## Still Waters

This site just makes me sad most of the time now. The general consensus is that all areas are gray -nothing black and white-no right and wrong. Morals,values,ethics? All antiquated and pointless-life should be a free for all. Boundaries,privacy? Nah,devaluing yourself and others is the name of the game. 

Maybe all the years of plastic possessions have led to plastic,too easily malleable people that hold no form of their own -only seek to bleed their identities into others -Always on the hunt for approval,seeking it incessantly through the latest popular opinion, icon,gadget,accessory -Water yourself down,spread yourself out,blend until there is nothing but a hodge podge of others thoughts and you are nothing but a muddied,desecrated version of who you were meant to be. When you let go of your truth,your identity,the things you know to be right and moral you're already dead.


----------



## tehuti88

I like/admire you so I hope you don't take it personally when we disagree on something.

(This applies to more than one person here--but is not a direct response to anyone in this thread.)


----------



## Sacrieur




----------



## Noll

it's nothing personal and i wish you well still.


----------



## CharmedOne

shelbster18 said:


> Why does it have to be this way? Why?


 I wonder that all the time :/


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm not really happy, there's a difference between being nice & being that, and I'm so worn out because people just stomp on my kindness as if I'm the happiest girl in the world and don't need affection, but I'm not, I'm sad I lay in bed depressed all day, I've been getting suicidal thoughts more often and there you sit in your big leather chair and see "improvement" it's laughable really. I'm tired of dealing of this. Maybe I am just a silly girl with stupid little feelings, but those feelings still hurt me & everyone ignores it.


----------



## CharmedOne

PandaBearx said:


> I'm not really happy, there's a difference between being nice & being that, and I'm so worn out because people just stomp on my kindness as if I'm the happiest girl in the world and don't need affection, but I'm not, I'm sad I lay in bed depressed all day, I've been getting suicidal thoughts more often and there you sit in your big leather chair and see "improvement" it's laughable really. I'm tired of dealing of this. Maybe I am just a silly girl with stupid little feelings, but those feelings still hurt me & everyone ignores it.


 I can relate to you, Panda. People hurt me all the time because I'm too nice, everybody sees me as their friend or something--as if I don't really have my own feelings or something, and therefore they can't be hurting them. I don't get it. But I can understand where you're coming from, and how bad you're feeling. I don't know why some people are like this. Unfortunately, there's a few of them out there. Maybe we just need to hone our radars on this better. ? But please don't contemplate suicide! Talk to someone, anyone, people on here, people you know in person, professionals... Please don't let anyone drive you to that. This sounds so cliche, but THEY'RE NOT WORTH IT. NO ONE IS WORTH IT! Take care, sweetie.


----------



## supersoshychick

Stay the **** out of my life you ugly *****. You don't even like us but you continue to be phony towards us. We've been through your messages, we know what you said about us and how cruel you can be. I wish nothing but the worse for you. Ugly elephant.


----------



## Etherealx

I can't trust anything you say. Why do I ****ing do this to myself.


----------



## witheringonthevine

*To my sister*

I miss you, us our talks, the meeting of our minds. Why do you avoid me or placate me and think I don't know what you're doing? You're my sister!

No, I won't visit you because you abuse me, ignore me and treat me worse than an enemy. I won't let you guilt me into doing what you want me to do like you've done all my life. I'm happy here at home with people who love me!!!!

Why do I still miss you? No matter how you treat me it doesn't change my feelings for you. Should it? I worry about your depression, your health and if you're happy. Being thousands of miles apart makes it so hard to know what's really going on.

What if I'm all wrong about you and have been all my life? What if I am to blame for everything and you have always been right?

I'm so confused. Is right, wrong or is wrong, right?

I love and miss you.


----------



## Schmilsson

I'd love to forgive you but I just can't...


----------



## Kip92

I have given up so many things, lost a lot of things and gave you all the love i've ever had. I don't get why you can't even send me the simplest of things to show you're at least thinking of me :'(


----------



## leonardess

I (hopefully) am leaving soon, in about two weeks. I really do wish i could tell you how wonderful it's been to be around you. You, who more than anyone would have reason to be arrogant, and yet you are not. 

In my mind, you have been my boyfriend, my father, my dream. I think of you and all is good and well. I am not lame, I am not weird, I am not stunted, I am whole. 

Of course, all that is in my mind only.

How can I thank you for something you don't even know you did? I can't really thank you for saying hi to me, for such open eye contact, for all the good mornings. I can't really thank you for being kind, and just being all the things you are. 

I want you to understand that you helped me think my way to health and a better life. 

I will miss you, Robert, and I will love you every day.


----------



## Bawsome

PandaBearx said:


> I'm not really happy, there's a difference between being nice & being that, and I'm so worn out because people just stomp on my kindness as if I'm the happiest girl in the world and don't need affection, but I'm not, I'm sad I lay in bed depressed all day, I've been getting suicidal thoughts more often and there you sit in your big leather chair and see "improvement" it's laughable really. I'm tired of dealing of this. Maybe I am just a silly girl with stupid little feelings, but those feelings still hurt me & everyone ignores it.


Sending energy...


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I would honestly not be bothered at all if an attractive female raped me against my will


----------



## Sacrieur

tehuti88 said:


> I like/admire you so I hope you don't take it personally when we disagree on something.
> 
> (This applies to more than one person here--but is not a direct response to anyone in this thread.)


Disagreements are not only often prolific, but expected. It'd be worrisome if people, even friends, agreed on everything.

Perhaps friendship shouldn't be judged by how you care for someone, but rather how you handle the inevitable conflict.

---

I thrive on conflict and enjoy a good debate. I think it's important to stay rational at all times, but often it's only when I'm in disagreement with someone that I realize that I may be wrong or skewed in my thinking.


----------



## PandaBearx

CharmedOne said:


> I can relate to you, Panda. People hurt me all the time because I'm too nice, everybody sees me as their friend or something--as if I don't really have my own feelings or something, and therefore they can't be hurting them. I don't get it. But I can understand where you're coming from, and how bad you're feeling. I don't know why some people are like this. Unfortunately, there's a few of them out there. Maybe we just need to hone our radars on this better. ? But please don't contemplate suicide! Talk to someone, anyone, people on here, people you know in person, professionals... Please don't let anyone drive you to that. This sounds so cliche, but THEY'RE NOT WORTH IT. NO ONE IS WORTH IT! Take care, sweetie.





Bawsome said:


> Sending energy...


 :squeeze :squeeze thank you for this.


----------



## asphodel

You're what's wrong with the world. 

She isn't the first girl you've lied to about suicide. This is no accident. This is no "bad day."

You're no better than people who scam others out of their homes and livelihoods, you just scam them out of the courage to be kind and basic trust in other human beings for your own validation and attention. It's people like you who make the world a place where we have every reason to be defensive and stingy, because we will be sucked dry and left for dead if we don't.

You make a mockery of people who really are suicidal and make it harder for them to get help or be taken seriously. I remember being terrified to seek help from people in real-life and terrified of being accused of a faker online when I was thinking of it years ago. Those people are right to be suspicious since helping someone suicidal isn't simply a matter of telling them to smile; they might be up all night talking to them, they might give a great amount of their time to listen to them, they might be involved in offline efforts to help them, they might become emotionally wounded themselves, they might even be the difference between life and death. You spit in the face of people generous enough to offer that and waste time and energy that could be spent helping people who really need it.

I'd be banned from this forum for saying what I think you should do the next time you find yourself doing that to another human being who opened up to you and showed you kindness. Hint: it involves showing some integrity for once.


----------



## SeraphSoul

It's because of _you_ I am the way I am...


----------



## Trigo

It's ok if you don't like me, I can enjoy my life without you. I don't need you, I just wish I had figured this long ago. Your poison has no place in veins anymore.


----------



## laura024

I hope you're who you say you are.


----------



## alienbird

If I leave, I won't be able to ever come back, because I won't be here anymore. You don't understand this. I'm not just being lazy or making excuses. I cannot make it in this world. I'm afraid. Very afraid. Do you honestly think I enjoy sitting alone in my room all day, not seeing or talking to anyone? I feel like I'm losing my mind here. I'm terrified of this world and everyone in it. That's it.

And I'm only here right now because of you. You know what? I didn't want to be born. I don't want to have ever existed. I'm not grateful for having been given a life full of misery. You shouldn't have had me. I'm here because of you; I'm trapped here because of you. I can't kill myself because of you. I don't want to hurt you, Mom. I know you have that unconditional motherly love for me. I know I'm an emotional and financial burden, and I hate myself for that. I'm sorry. 

I really am sorry for being this way. I'm sorry for everything.


----------



## shelbster18

CharmedOne said:


> I wonder that all the time :/


Awww. :squeeze I've been thinking like this a lot lately.


----------



## redstar312

I still have feelings for you (and I know how sad that is).


----------



## vanilla90

In another life, when we are cats...


----------



## Pacotaco

If I ever see you again I will give you a scar to remember me by.


----------



## Odinn

I really, REALLY hope you are okay, G.. 
:sigh
I can't imagine how hard this is for you to go through...
None of this is your fault, you shouldn't be sorry for this.

I pray that the wind brings you a good fortune.


----------



## shelbster18

Please talk to me!  I really need you to talk to. I'm going through a rough time. My life is falling to pieces. It's like my worst nightmares are coming true. I'm really thinking about being homeless now. My dad threatened to throw my laptop and I'm just scared. I need my Internet life.  I depend on it for everything. If I don't have it I'll really go insane. He told me that I should just go live with my sister. I guess you just don't care about talking to me. I told you that I've been depressed. My life is just taking a turn for the worst. I have a horrible feeling that if I don't lie to him about this plan of mine, he will take my laptop away. Then, I'll probably have to live on the streets. I see it happening now. I really do.


----------



## Noll

it's just not the same anymore and i think that's alright, sometimes that's how things turn out to be it seems. i attach no sadness to it, it was nice though, admittedly. goodbye old you. as if you even care eh.


----------



## Trigo

shelbster18 said:


> Please talk to me!  I really need you to talk to. I'm going through a rough time. My life is falling to pieces. It's like my worst nightmares are coming true. I'm really thinking about being homeless now. My dad threatened to throw my laptop and I'm just scared. I need my Internet life.  I depend on it for everything. If I don't have it I'll really go insane. He told me that I should just go live with my sister. I guess you just don't care about talking to me. I told you that I've been depressed. My life is just taking a turn for the worst. I have a horrible feeling that if I don't lie to him about this plan of mine, he will take my laptop away. Then, I'll probably have to live on the streets. I see it happening now. I really do.


 Want to talk about it?


----------



## shelbster18

Trigo said:


> Want to talk about it?


Yea, I'm just so upset and can't stop crying. I've been crying for like an hour. My dad called me a dumbass and he said that I treat him like ****. He's the one who treats me like ****. He makes himself out to be this good person, which he isn't. I regret telling him to shutup. I can't believe I was brave enough to do that. I started shaking when he opened up my door. I thought he was going to hurt me. I told him that I'd help him find the cover that goes on the jet-ski because I went out to get some food and I didn't know the jet-ski was attached to the truck until I went driving. When it fell off, I just went home. I was like, "**** it." But I guess I should have gotten it back up. He said it would cost like $70-80. He's a greedy *******. I can't believe he'd threaten me over my computer just over like $80. That's why I told him I'd help him find it and get on his good side, so I could keep my laptop. I didn't think it would ever come to this. And my mom defends him like he's this god. She was yelling at me, too.


----------



## Anarchy

If I could tell someone something that I am too afraid to say....

I didn't mean what I said about not wanting things to get serious. I thought I did, in the moment, because I was afraid of falling for you. But the moment that you kissed me, I knew I was going to have a hard time just letting go and saying goodbye. I keep thinking about you and it is driving me crazy to not know if you feel the same way about me. I want to be there for you during the times when you feel like you can't go on and to sit with you and write poems all night. 

Nice to get that off my chest...kinda.


----------



## CharmedOne

shelbster18 said:


> Please talk to me!  I really need you to talk to. I'm going through a rough time. My life is falling to pieces. It's like my worst nightmares are coming true. I'm really thinking about being homeless now. My dad threatened to throw my laptop and I'm just scared. I need my Internet life.  I depend on it for everything. If I don't have it I'll really go insane. He told me that I should just go live with my sister. I guess you just don't care about talking to me. I told you that I've been depressed. My life is just taking a turn for the worst. I have a horrible feeling that if I don't lie to him about this plan of mine, he will take my laptop away. Then, I'll probably have to live on the streets. I see it happening now. I really do.


Is staying with your sister to get away from your dad for a while a realistic and comfortable option?


----------



## Greenleaf62

I miss you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Try being original. Don't steal my jokes.


----------



## sebastian1

Ms. J you've got some big *** tittays! I'm sure they've inspired the spillage of a LOT of seed upon the world :lol


----------



## Lipizzan

i ****ing KNEW it. hahaha
**** you


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It doesn't matter what I write here and you all know why.


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm not okay. And without you I would be dead I'm 100% positive b/c the only thing keeping me back is that you'd have to see it. You'd have to come home feel that something was wrong in the air walk up the stairs and see your daughter/sister looking all messed up & dead. Death isn't pretty and I don't want to fu** up someone I truly care about a part of me wants to be selfish, part of me is irrational, but that's such a hard thing to see. Maybe if I lived alone, if you didn't care, if you disowned me......god my mind set is so completely fu**ed up, sorry, I do love you but I can't help but think I'm holding everyone back. I don't want to leave you truly I don't.........but I'm like this.


----------



## Tomfoolery

Time to die, old man. Move on or get out of my way. There's nothing left to talk about.


----------



## shelbster18

CharmedOne said:


> Is staying with your sister to get away from your dad for a while a realistic and comfortable option?


Maybe if I stayed with my oldest sister. But I don't know. :/ I just don't even like the thought of staying with one of my sisters. I guess maybe it's because I'd have to get used to it and I don't have a job, so I wouldn't be able to. >_<


----------



## Odinn

I hate to say it but all I seen were things one (or I) would want in a situation like that.
Nothing negative and a lot of positives.

But I'm weird anyway, so hey.


----------



## Polar

You were beautiful, sweet - I could totally relate to you. But you were also kind of a *****, and I ****ed up, sorry.


----------



## Glass Child

_You haven't stopped yet._
Why? Just why? Just... can't make this situation out. Can't make _you_ out, specifically. I'm not going back to those terrible memories again, and you can't sway me, so just cut it out. You don't understand what you're doing either, even though I've tried hinting it.

This is f***ing pathetic. I hate hiding... I don't want to run again... can you just see what you're doing? If it is for a reaction, you _*aren't* getting one_. I dare you to bring that earlier subject up again.

Just please, don't make me like this. _I *hate* emotions._


----------



## leftnips

I know you stole my laptop and I will punch you in the face if you so much as look at me the wrong way. :mum


--- 
Glad that's out of my system... no wait, it's not. :mum


----------



## shelbster18

That made me really uncomfortable. You have feelings for a girl that picks on you because of your race, yet you just like me as a friend? Why would you want someone that disrespects you? I give up. I don't understand. That just makes me feel really weird. I hate being rejected.


----------



## Malek

shelbster18 said:


> That made me really uncomfortable. You have feelings for a girl that picks on you because of your race, yet you just like me as a friend? Why would you want someone that disrespects you? I give up. I don't understand. That just makes me feel really weird. I hate being rejected.


I know that feel yo, it wouldn't hurt as much if they chose a person better than me, yet when a girl opts for a guy who treats her like trash I can't help but feel angry and bitter. It's as if this whole world is one big joke and I'm not understanding the punchline.

I want to tell them how foolish and dumb they're acting, yet I suppose they can already sense that from my demeanor. Pfft.


----------



## shelbster18

Malek said:


> I know that feel yo, it wouldn't hurt as much if they chose a person better than me, yet when a girl opts for a guy who treats her like trash I can't help but feel angry and bitter. It's as if this whole world is one big joke and I'm not understanding the punchline.
> 
> I want to tell them how foolish and dumb they're acting, yet I suppose they can already sense that from my demeanor. Pfft.


*sigh* Yea, it sucks. It's upsetting to know that they'll go for someone that doesn't treat them right.

I guess I gots friend-zoned.  Oh well. Time to move on I suppose.


----------



## F1X3R

Malek said:


> I know that feel yo, it wouldn't hurt as much if they chose a person better than me, yet when a girl opts for a guy who treats her like trash I can't help but feel angry and bitter. It's as if this whole world is one big joke and I'm not understanding the punchline.
> 
> I want to tell them how foolish and dumb they're acting, yet I suppose they can already sense that from my demeanor. Pfft.


They must not have a lot of self respect then. That's sad if they relate to someone through that. As if gaining that person's respect would prove something. :|


----------



## redstar312

You seem to want me to continue to pay attention to you even after you've repeatedly rejected me. That's so strange.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I apologize if this is disrespectful, but you have an amazing bum. :3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I have no idea how I'm supposed to feel.


----------



## Malek

"I'm twice the man your boyfriend is by the way, just wanted remind you, you even told me yourself but yeah it's too late, now I feel nothing for you anymore cause I think you're too foolish for giving him a second chance after posting bail. You don't know what it is you want. Sorry, I just hope your little kid sister doesn't grow up and make the same mistakes as you, throwing her future away for some thug. Stop calling yourself a princess, a real princess doesn't claim she is one... "


----------



## SHERains

I need you....


----------



## Noll

what does that even mean? all of a sudden. i'm getting out, unless...


----------



## Ventura

Are you okay? .... I called you last night and you didn't answer.


----------



## foe

For everyone who considered me a friend and have shared real life experiences with me. Whether it be for a day or a week, for a semester or years and many years. I'm very sorry for distancing and isolating myself away from you all. 

I'm a sh1tty friend! I don't know how to manage relationships.

It's my downfall in life, and it's really killing me right now. Really, any one of you could help me right now. I want so much out of life and it sucks that I can't accomplish anything. I'm happy to see some of you married with a family, and being successful in life. I just wish I can be part of your company.


----------



## foe

Follow up to that....

Alexa from art classes and biology class/lab. You're the hottest girl to ever want to be associated with me. But why the fck did you always wanted to do lab assignments and campus projects with me, yet never hung out with me outside of school? I thought we had fun together with the Sumo suit wrestling and "the air space thingy" on campus. We could have been best buddies outside of school. Maybe my life could have turned out a whole lot better if that happened.

Still haunts me to this day why a girl of your caliber wanted to do things with me, even if they were only school/campus related activities. What was your motive?


----------



## foe

Ron - You're my best friend. I'm so happy to see that you're married. I wish I can talk to you again, man. Drink some beer, throw some darts, check out some bands together. I'm sorry for not contacting you in nearly 10 years. 

P.S. Sorry about Oasis, but I hope you've come to realized that they're a sh1tty band and maybe they did too and broke up. :b


----------



## Odinn

I just wanted to come out of that with you liking me more...
I know for sure that towards the end you were less than enthused...
:no
I know I said not to apologize but... I'm sorry... I just happen to really like you... and... :sigh


----------



## vanishingpt

I suck at confrontations and to be honest, I probably avoid them more than I should. I'm trying to work on not being passive aggressive but obviously it takes a toll on the relationships I have with people.

At the moment there's a few things I want to bring up with some people, but I always feel like I'm the one addressing the issues (should I ever bring them up) and when I do, it makes me feel like a downer or that I care too much. I want to say something but I don't know if I should. I feel like any more of this will just make things go downhill in the long run... I can only shove things under the rug for so long, and feign happiness.

Also with one person, why am I always the one to initiate conversations? Lol makes me feel like communication's unbalanced..


----------



## redstar312

Stop smiling at me. Stop waving at me. Stop paying attention to me. I don't want it. I wish you would pretend I don't exist.


----------



## leonardess

I am sorry I got so emotional. You have no idea how much it takes for me to extend myself to others as i did with you. I miss our little text conversations. I miss you. But I just can't be friends with someone who has such a lackadaisical attitude toward my friendship.


----------



## Lain

hi


----------



## MindOverMood

You're back..


----------



## VRibbon

If I would have know the impact you had on my future life when I first met you, I would have been paralysed with fear.


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> _You haven't stopped yet._


Those lights were totally yellow :<



> Can't make _you_ out, specifically.


Oh sorry, I accidentally set my blur too high.



> I'm not going back to those terrible memories again, and you can't sway me, so just cut it out.


Yeah, you're right, after that fiasco with the pork I probably shouldn't be allowed close to the salt again ;_;


----------



## Glass Child

Sacrieur said:


> Those lights were totally yellow :<
> 
> Oh sorry, I accidentally set my blur too high.
> 
> Yeah, you're right, after that fiasco with the pork I probably shouldn't be allowed close to the salt again ;_;


What? xD
Damn pork


----------



## miminka

why do you make me do this every ****ing day? cant take much more of this.. thank god itll be over soon


----------



## Charmander

I would like your baby more if you didn't keep going on about it every 5 seconds. It's not the only child to have walked the earth.


----------



## tehuti88

Forgive me my awkwardness! ;_; That's all it is, is my awkwardness.

*aimed at more than one person*


----------



## leonardess

MindOverMood said:


> You're back..


from outer space......


----------



## leonardess

.....I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face.......


----------



## laura024

This situation can be remedied with a heavy dose of honesty.


----------



## shelbster18

Even though you just want to be my friend, I wrote a poem about you. You probably wouldn't like it. I don't even know if I should show it to you because it doesn't matter, since you're just my friend. It's lame anyways. It's going to be a struggle keeping you as a friend but maybe it will work out. I don't know.


----------



## chinaski

You're too dang darn cute.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Hi


----------



## alienbird

To my brother:

You don't have to take your anger out on me... like I've done anything to you.

:roll


----------



## leonardess

i can't stand it. i cycle back and forth between loathing you and wanting to have you repeatedly.


----------



## Zatch

Prepare thyself.

if u do or say somethin stupid ill line ur bedroom floor with scattered legos i swer on me mum.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I need you. 

Well, actually, you already know that. Its just that I am going to miss you on tuesday morning, and I don't know how I'm going to even stay awake for a week without you.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Why is laundry so damn hard to do? You throw clothes into a hole, throw in soap and put a f****** button! It's the simplest chore of modern day society


----------



## Relz

I get it. Geez. You don't think I'm good enough. I know already.

And YOU are unreliable. I wish I had someone else to depend on. Or that I didn't need to depend on anyone at all...


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Everytime I see justanotherbird's avi photo it makes me want to lick her arms


: /


----------



## Schmilsson

Why is your catch phrase " I have a very low tolerance for stupidity " when you're a complete moron with no common sense?


----------



## keyth

(insert profanities) you


----------



## noyadefleur

**** off, you have no idea what it's like. I only wish I had half the amount of free time that you do.


----------



## leftnips

I have more interest in curling up in a ball and staying in bed all day than going out with anyone.


----------



## Transmission1991

Please talk to me


----------



## alienbird

I wish things could have been different... I do... but it's too late.

:sigh


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm so jealous of you it's making me ill.


----------



## leonardess

okay, i got a handle on this now. 

it's just not healthy for me to be around you or really, to have anything to do with you at all. 

you drop me for someone else who's obviously a fake. I watch it all blow up in your face. 

then, you come running back to me to tell me how horrible it all was. I can't believe you were that gullible, because you're pretty ****in smart. 

then, you treat me like crap, so disrespectful. you grab the back of my head and push it hard toward your crotch, things like that. 

then, you ignore me for a couple of weeks at a time. you completely forget about me. 

then, I tell you I will not be a booty call anymore, for anyone. you then say you have a headache (that was actually pretty hilarious). 

then, you start texting me again a week later, out of the blue. during all this time, I still, stupidly, think we can be friends somehow. I don't see or accept reality. I try again. you say I make you laugh, and I think, well, maybe we *can* be friends, friends who occasionally share a beer and shoot the **** about work, the neighborhood, what's going on in your life, etc. so I extend the invitation, something I NEVER do. 

and..... nothing. no reply. you won't even show common courtesy and say, maybe, no, I don't think that's a good idea. I could deal with that. or simply, no thank you. I'm forty ****ing nine years old. I'm an adult, I can deal with a no, in fact I'm used to it. but you don't even do that much. 

I will not be treated this way, not by you, not by anyone, ever again. You and your ilk will not touch me ever again. You have ceased to exist from this moment.


----------



## nullptr

I wonder what you think of me, I can't mind read but I hope it's the same way I think.


----------



## redstar312

Last Saturday was the last time you'll ever see me.


----------



## JustAPhase

I hate you. I'm done with you. You all wanted me broken. Well, guess what? You've won.

Every single one of you. Summer is over, and now I have to come back. The good news is, you can't take something away from somebody who's already lost it all.


----------



## 150274

You managed to take two years off the torture

Think you could push your luck and take off another 10 months? 

It's worth a try, don't you think?

Don't give up now, go all the way

Make it a reality


----------



## HappyFriday

Happy now!


----------



## miminka

so, ive tried, and i dont think i like your friends. i find their personalities only tolerable when im drinking and theyre drinking. and you know im cutting drinking out of my life, so theyre even harder to be around.


----------



## cafune

how old are you?


----------



## CoastalSprite

Mom.

I just want to spend time with my father. I don't plan to go bat for you, nor am I your messenger, and did you seriously just ask me to get dad to have you come along? Do you really have no dignity whatsoever? 

I want to talk to him, and I suspect there's a lot of things he won't say while you're there. I haven't spent time with my dad in almost a freaking year- stop coming up to me and telling me to tell him this, tell him that- in those moments, I remember how you're always involving me in your garbage my entire life and the hate and disdain I held for you as a child bubbles up again.


----------



## Charmander

Rostagin said:


> Why is your catch phrase " I have a very low tolerance for stupidity " when you're a complete moron with no common sense?


I get the impression that this is about someone on here :lol


----------



## SuicideSilence

I'm anorexic....


----------



## shelbster18

I just don't get you. This girl that you like hasn't talked to you for at least a month but you still barely talk to me. I only get one message from you yesterday. Just one. Obviously, that doesn't even make us friends if you're only going to send me like three messages a day. :| Plus, you only send me a message when I initiate with you first. But you say that you want to keep me as a friend if possible. Why would you want to be my friend if you don't talk to me? I don't see how we can be friends when I have feelings for you, either. Well, if that girl ever talks to you again, I hope you enjoy getting treated like crap from her. :/


----------



## Kalliber

Aint nobodeh got time foh dat


----------



## Zatch

***** u better make time


----------



## superintegral0027

I'm sorry that I've been ignoring you for these past days. I assure you, it is unintentional. I still remember your face when I asked you for your Skype. You were surprised and happy that someone still wanted to talk to you. That was me.

I know that the original happiness has been drenched by the rain of ignorance, on my part. I am sorry, but I'm going to change that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You better not cut that off! It looks too awesome. Remember, "Friends don't let friends get haircuts".


----------



## Glass Child

Sorry ;p


----------



## leonardess

If ever you try to speak to me again, I *will* ask you this:

have you ever put your hand on the back of anyone else's head and shoved it toward your dick? 

and then I will walk away from you. that is the last you will ever hear from me.


----------



## prettyful

im sorry i said those mean things to you. i thought for sure you were never going to talk to me again.


----------



## leonardess

And I can't believe I still persisted in liking you as a person. Even after all of that, I still thought maybe we could be friends. I must be insane.


----------



## SilentLyric

all aboard the boring train. passenger number, 1...


----------



## redstar312

I don't have feelings for you anymore.


----------



## redstar312

Just kidding. I mean, I'm still attracted to you, but I've got no desire to further make myself look like a fool.


----------



## grungekid

You should just dump the guy instead of leading me on and making it seem like you will eventually dump him


----------



## T Studdly

Why'd you have to change?


----------



## HappyFriday

Please! You ain't got nothin on me!


----------



## Sacrieur

veracity said:


> ***** u better make time


tacos!


----------



## Glass Child

There's always steps to cover.

You've got a ways to go c;


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> There's always steps to cover.
> 
> You've got a ways to go c;


I really hate living on the fourteenth floor.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Thank you so much for giving me a taste of what it's like and then ripping it away.


----------



## alienbird

I'm sorry...


----------



## Sacrieur

Grand said:


> I'm sorry...


It's okay I didn't know.

:sniff:


----------



## shelbster18

I think I'm already over you now. I didn't think it would be this easy to get over you but I guess maybe it's because of something you told me about you that just turned me off. Or maybe I'm just in denial and it's working really well. But I decided that I would like to keep you as a friend.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You were cute, and it was entertaining to watch you play softball that well. But thanks to you, i got caught in the rain on my way home.


----------



## noyadefleur

You make me so happy yet simultaneously just want to cry because you can't be here.


----------



## Zatch

I hope you don't feel like I barely haves time for you anymore. I'm dreading that thought, actually. I wish I didn't have to be so busy. I really, really do.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Could you just **** off now? You've ruined enough for me already, you're not helping anyone. And don't say you were just joking *******, hiding behind jokes is way too easy, but it doesn't work if you broke that person's trust about a week ago.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Well, this sounds about as much fun as repeatedly poking myself in the eye with a spork. >.<

But it's not about me, it's about you. JFC I hope I can handle this when the time comes.


----------



## TryingMara

I think it's BS. I don't get how people fall for this stuff, or believe anything that woman says. There's such a long waiting period, because they need time to research you and your past, so that they'll know just the right thing to say.


----------



## kricket

You're important to me. Don't go.


----------



## redstar312

Don't take it personally.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yeah, you should definitely go to hell. That would be a good place for you.


----------



## sylbea

Everyday I seem to think, I don't want to live.

I'm trying to refrain from thinking in this way, however.


----------



## aquilla

At first you constantly annoy everyone with your endless "I can't get a girlfriend " whining , and now you're going to join a goddamn army. Yeah like the odds of getting laid for a straight guy are better in one building with other 10000000000000000 or so guys. lol whaaat.


----------



## shelbster18

I don't believe that you do care. And it's funny that you would still call me darling. I don't get you. I guess there's nothing to get about you. We're friends. Let's just act like friends, okay? Because that's what you wanted.


----------



## miminka

please please fall in love with me im so bored


----------



## Lipizzan

i quit, you drunk prick


----------



## HappyFriday

Shut up. You had it easy you idiot.


----------



## Downtheroad

I really hate you, I just do not like you as a person and have for as long as I can remember


----------



## Kavo

I miss you but hate myself even more. I know nothing good could come by wishing as the past is already dead and gone. Some days it seems like nothing can ever be better, that I'll have a lifetime of waiting. I will find my feet however, because I want to keep living for now.


----------



## Archeron

Q. you are flipping awesome.


----------



## Charmander

A simple one word "thanks" would've been polite enough. :sigh


----------



## Zatch

I'm beginning to feel like you don't give a **** about this right now. If you just tell me that, I will not react contemptuously or anything, I promise you. But what you seem to be doing right now is not the most courteous way of conveying your apathy; it's getting to me, and I have the most dreadful feeling that this is what you want.


----------



## scum

your soul is ripe for me


----------



## noyadefleur

I want to give you all of me.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Dear daddy, I ****ing hate you. I hope you die sad and alone.

PS: please keep feeding me.


----------



## Sacrieur

Veracity said:


> I'm beginning to feel like you don't give a **** about this right now. If you just tell me that, I will not react contemptuously or anything, I promise you. But what you seem to be doing right now is not the most courteous way of conveying your apathy; it's getting to me, and I have the most dreadful feeling that this is what you want.


Tacos: srs bsns.


----------



## BillDauterive

Can't you just like me in return, please?


----------



## shelbster18

Are you mad at me? :|


----------



## losteternal

Every time I think about you from now I am going to punch/stab/cut/burn myself until I associate you with pain and get you out of my head for good. I am not going to let anyone hurt me I can do it myself


----------



## tehuti88

I don't think I can help you. I'm dealing with a lot of my own stuff right now and for the foreseeable future. 

*not aimed at anyone in this thread nor anyone I'm in regular/semi-regular contact with*


----------



## Etherealx

You're so CUUUUUUUTE, why are you hiding yourself away?


----------



## SilentLyric

I like you but I'm too boring for you. This sucks. Get a more exciting guy...


----------



## Still Waters

Divine!! It's such a ridiculously grandiose word -but every time I read anything of yours-even a little PM -that word just runs through my head over and over.


----------



## cosmicslop

my god, please let me be tired & miserable in peace. i don't want to hear your voice.


----------



## laura024

You're a ****ty bro. JK you're the best.


----------



## Glass Child

Well, I tried.


----------



## Zatch

Edit: Christ.


----------



## Zack

I'm gay! *I'm gay!*


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Die you lying man* you are worse than any woman you lay.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

And also, you are disgusting, you make me vomit ukeukeuke


----------



## Nonsensical

You are a lying *****. The sad thing is I understand your heart better than yourself and I see what will become of you. You are so confused but I can do nothing for you now.


----------



## Frostbite

I love you


----------



## dontwaitupforme

.


----------



## Zatch

cupcake time mother****er


----------



## asphodel

The only reason I've hit 30,000 words in this is because of you.


----------



## NoHeart

You have eyes like mine.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Veracity said:


> cupcake time mother****er


I'd rather muffin time, but hey you can't have everything.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just the simple sound of your voice makes me squirm. Your evil, you truly are.


----------



## laura024

I was extra nervous to talk to you because I like you so much.


----------



## justanotherbird

I liked you

but of course you are taken
sorry


----------



## Odinn

Sorry I haven't responded to your PM, G. I just can't concentrate lately.. :sigh


----------



## Nitrogen

I wish you'd just disappear.


----------



## alienbird

It's okay. I'm not upset at all. I completely understand. I'm having the same problem with responding to people. 

You care far too much... :|


----------



## TheDaffodil

I really think you're cute and I wish you thought the same thing and that we could have just one conversation. That's all I'd ask for...and then we can go back to not knowing each other if you'd like. Cuz I'm not in ****ing love with you - I just think you're cute and it'd be cool if I could make you laugh.


----------



## miminka

Mom, Dad.. I am so sorry for making you feel sad everyday. I never mean it , I know that I always make you cry, being a burden of your life, I don't know how to stop the crisis in our family, but trust me I'm trying to be your best daughter.. I often think to suicide but it won't stop problem which come in, so I'm still thankful to God that you always give me breath and strength to live my life. Now, please my Allah give chance to continue my achievement, I promise that I will make my parents be proud of me, my self. I'm just a little girl but I'm trying to be super daughter for my parents cause they're my superb parents. I love you, mom and dad, never want to make cry any more. I'm so sorry, so sorry, sorry, really sorry :'(


----------



## nikolez

i think you are a liar.


----------



## Zatch

We're never going to be anything more than friends, I assure you. I hope your interactions with me thus far haven't been made with the ulterior motive of starting a relationship, because I'm getting a vibe. It's really difficult for me to interpret your actions most of the time, and it's even worse because I seldom meet girls in person that behave at all similarly to you, when they're around me.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Get in the ****ing robot Shinji


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I never wished this to anyone before. But I hope she sees what a scum bag you are and leaves you.


----------



## Percy pig

Just stop talking and listen to me!


----------



## SilentLyric

wish we could meet and drunkenly make bad jokes


----------



## TryingMara

I'm honored and want to be a special part of her life so bad. I know how important this is to you and I shouldn't take it lightly. I don't believe at all, in any of it. It's been a long and difficult time to get to this point. If you're ok with this knowing where I stand, I would love to accept. I would strive to be a good role model and I will always be in her life.


----------



## probably offline

Your insecurity shines through.


----------



## losteternal

You forgot I exist again didnt you, silly parents. I would take you on jeremy kyle show if I gave a ****.


----------



## leftnips

Do you know what today is? Do you even remember what happened this day?


----------



## meepie

Hey, I like your hair.


----------



## Kalliber

You are special to me


----------



## SolusSAF

"Stop shushing me. I am not yelling, but you embarrass me and treat me like I am an idiot."

"Stop inviting the people you know I cannot handle to family gatherings! They are NOT part of our family. It makes me very uncomfortable, and I cannot focus on anything but them being there."

"Stop using me when you have no one else to go somewhere with you. Do you not know how that makes me feel? I am your aunt, not someone to use."

"Stop turning everything on me and making it my fault when I come to you to talk. I have no one else to talk to, and you make it worse!"

"Don't say you need to get off the phone when I try to open up to you. You are my mother, and I have never been one to open up to you!"


----------



## Zatch

ra ha ringtone pick up the phone


----------



## SolusSAF

Percy pig said:


> Just stop talking and listen to me!


That is a good one.
For me, it's simply "stop ignoring me!"
I try to say things that no one hears then end up yelling and feeling like an idiot. This happens ALL the time.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Like, in real life that happens? Or you're just refering to the forums?


----------



## DharmaCat

leftnips said:


> Do you know what today is? Do you even remember what happened this day?


now I'm curious


----------



## Zatch

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Like, in real life that happens? Or you're just refering to the forums?


In general. So, anywhere.

com pray games wiff me.


----------



## chinaski

Please tell me what's wrong. You didn't say much last time I saw you and you have been kind of distant lately. Is it me? SAY SOMETHING!!


----------



## nullptr

I wonder what you think of me, what all think of me, how do you see me and perceive me. I want to know what I look like to others.


----------



## NoHeart

Stahp sending me the wrong signals, gawd! Choose your words more carefully if you could, please...


----------



## leonardess

galacticsenator said:


> I wonder what you think of me, what all think of me, how do you see me and perceive me. I want to know what I look like to others.


you will never know the total picture. let it go. it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

how do I know that you love me?


----------



## AhDo

You're a ****ing piece of ****. No one cares what you have to say. You're working a dead end job and going nowhere in life. 






I can't help it, I'm an angry hateful person :blank


----------



## aquilla

I just didn't have a choice, ok? It's not fun,it's not because I didn't want for it, despite all what you've heard and all what people made you believe. Honey, it's not like that. It's madness. It's an abyss. It's like observing people, happy and loved people from the bottom of the well without ladder - I can see the light, but understand acutely that it's not within my reach. You don't even realise how much you have. Please, please, please, cherish it all.


----------



## nubly

I really could care less about the pics of your grandson.


----------



## Derailing

Okay. I'm sick of holding this inside of me. I'm tired of hanging on to the idea of us still being together. I know you won't be able to see this but I hate the way I've been feeling since we stopped talking. I don't want to miss you, yet I continue to think about you every day. I feel like contacting you again but I know it's not the right thing to do. Although, you never really wanted to talk me anyways. After we stopped talking, you magically had the ability to login everyday. I feel like a creepy stalker. Technically, I am since I check if you've logged in everyday. This is unhealthy and I just want to stop and move on from you. As silly as it sounds, just searching your account up briefly eliminates my feelings of pitiful loneliness. In real life, I'm pretty much a failure. On the other hand, you are probably flourishing in school, job, and so on. You've probably started seeing someone already since you're you. I just want to get this off my chest.
I miss you, and I love you still. I hope what they say is right. Time heals all. I'm tired of all this running through my mind as I lay in my bed. Please just go away!


----------



## Glass Child

I feel toyed with. :blank
Knew I couldn't trust you.


----------



## bellejar

I'm really sad to see this end. And like this, too. A year's a long time, and I'm grateful that I got to know you. I just wish things weren't like this, you look like you hate me.


----------



## Still Waters

No,I do not want your dumb hat,merely because someone famous wore it for 5 minutes. Woop-de-dang-Doo!! Oh and yes,it was fine that you helped out -But,you didn't cure cancer or save poverty stricken orphans-Please stop overdoing everything and acting so dramatic-Why must every blessed thing associated with you take on the significance of Napoleons defeat at Waterloo?!!!??? Never have I known anyone who craved recognition to such a level. YOU ARE EXHAUSTING!! You're not that important,most of us aren't -but we manage to come to terms with it - and find meaning in life anyway -why can't you?!?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm crying right now because I hurt you. I didn't think you'd take it this bad. Hurting people is just as bad as getting hurt. I had to let you know early on, though. Gosh, I feel like I'm having a bad month. My head hurts and I've only been on the computer for like four and a half hours today. Maybe it's because I hurt you. I don't like hurting people.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

If I killed myself I would ruin your life. I love that idea. I'd love to see your face when you found me.

That was dark as ****, right? True though.


----------



## Bbpuff

You're a coward. Stop running away from your problems. Why can't you just face me?


----------



## noyadefleur

There were couples everywhere today and I couldn't stop thinking about you. I feel like there's hardly a minute that goes by that I don't long for you. It saddens me that we can't be together, and if at all it won't be for a very long time. I miss you and we've only gone one day without talking. I just want you closer.


----------



## Consider

You gave me 19 instead of 20 dick


----------



## inerameia

Whether you realize it or not, you changed my life. You showed me what was wrong with me. Thank you so much. I wish there was a way I could pay you back. I just hope you're happy.


----------



## leonardess

we went into Sears so you could get me my christmas present early - a new sewing machine, computerized with all those fancy automatic stitches. 

Then the guy who sold it to you put tape on the box, so no one would tackle me as I carried it out, he said.

"she wouldn't put up much of a fight" you said. 

he just cracked up in a really cute, bashful sort of way. 

you made his day. You're the best, mom!!


----------



## laura024

I think I'm getting too attached to you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

You're cute and nerdy. I like you.


----------



## SilentLyric

not really interested. but its me. as i thought it was going to be.


----------



## laura024

I don't think our friendship is going to last. I'm sorry, but our conversations have been making me physically ill from the stress. I don't have feelings for you. I can't just magically make them appear. I also can't make you love yourself. Your comments about yourself are beyond disturbing. I can't comprehend how you could think you deserve to be "gassed in a concentration camp" or "shot execution style". You don't! Please don't blame yourself and say you're not good enough. It's not that. Our personalities are just incompatible, and the feelings are not there on my end. I cannot spend all day trying to convince you you're a good person. You need intensive therapy and a will to change, that of which I cannot give you. I wish you all the best. 

Different person:

I like you a lot more than I ever thought I would. I get really nervous and excited when I see you, and it must've shown on my face that I was sad when you left because you noticed. You're amazing. I'm scared to like you, because I'm afraid nothing will ever come of us. But I keep falling for you more and more and I can't stop.


----------



## alienbird

I don't think I'll ever be able to give you what you want/need. I feel inadequate and extremely insecure, and that's making it difficult for me to even talk to you. I'm getting upset over things that shouldn't upset me, and then I get angry at myself for getting upset. I can't talk to you about what is upsetting me, because I realize it's just my insecurity issues causing me to feel this way. I hate myself for being this way.

I really, really don't want to lose you, but I feel so undeserving. I'm depressed, but you've been making me feel better about life. I keep trying to push you away, and I fear I will end up losing you because of that... and it will be all my fault. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## losteternal

You are one of the reasons this world is going down the ****ter. Crying and complaining about who owes you money and who said what about who then ****ing moaning about me over things you allow other people to do. You are a vindictive old **** and not worthy of having a horse like mine at your stables, I wouldnt trust you with a goldfish. I will be moving my horse asap and you can have another person who wrecks the place and dont pay there bill instead. Look forward to telling you this to your face when my horse is safely out of the way.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

We could start getting along now. I just don't want to.


----------



## WhyEvenBother

Im not ****ing retarded, I know what you're doing...***Hole...


----------



## WhyEvenBother

Im moving in with mom and Im doing online school and you can't stop me


----------



## NoHeart

Goddamnit dude, let's just go to a bar already and pick up some chicks, I need your ugly *** so I look better in comparison. If you were my friend you'd do it for me V_V


----------



## shelbster18

Those three months that we would talk to each other were nice but I guess you won't talk to me again. You talked to me literally every day and haven't answered my two texts that I sent. I'll give you some space because I can definitely understand. You're a really nice person and I worry about you. I guess you're just doing this for the best, though. I feel like I'm upsetting everyone.


----------



## TryingMara

I don't expect much anymore.


----------



## Odinn

I really wish it was me... 
Well..sometimes I do, sometimes I know I shouldn't. :|


----------



## inerameia

I fell hard for you. Harder than anyone else. I meant it when I said I love you. But perhaps you don't feel the same way. I don't know what to do, but I guess I'll just give you space. I guess I need to get through my emotions because I'm feeling overwhelmed with so many different negative emotions over the perceived rejection. I might be wrong, but I'm just going by my intuition... I don't want to get my hopes up to be crushed again...


----------



## paradoxicalpandora

I'm worried that you're punishing me by not talking to me. And I'm sorry I'm so paranoid and I keep trying to get reassurance from you that you care, but you're all I really have left.


----------



## inerameia

paradoxicalpandora said:


> I'm worried that you're punishing me by not talking to me. And I'm sorry I'm so paranoid and I keep trying to get reassurance from you that you care, but you're all I really have left.


I know what you mean. :[


----------



## alieneyed

Stop ****ing talking to me.


----------



## inerameia

is that meant for me? ^^^ :[ or am I just paranoid...


----------



## Zatch

I won't let that happen. I get what you're saying, I just wish I could do more to help, if anything, at this point. I worry far too much, it'd seem. I get that, and I'm trying to refrain so that I'm not being so quick and impetuous as to make (bad) inference.

I can't decide what exactly I should do.


----------



## hdth

give me the $75 you owe me, dont act like you dont know this time, iv reminded you 4 times this year. (im not ever going to get that f'in money)

Hi, how are you? *strikes up conversation, gets the girl's number, goes on dates and gets married*(hah i wish)


----------



## laura024

Deseo que estaríamos más cariñosa y amorosa, pero creo que tenemos miedo. Es posible que no te sientes lo mismo que yo, aunque. Quiero ser más que amigos en el futuro, incluso si la distancia es un problema. Estoy escribiendo esto en español porque no sabes español. Podrías utilizar un traductor sin embargo


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

laura024 said:


> Deseo que estaríamos más cariñosa y amorosa, pero creo que tenemos miedo. Es posible que no te sientes lo mismo que yo, aunque. Quiero ser más que amigos en el futuro, incluso si la distancia es un problema. Estoy escribiendo esto en español porque no sabes español. Podrías utilizar un traductor sin embargo


Lucky guy...


----------



## miminka

you are graceless.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

**** you. Yes you. I don't give a **** about you. If you died right now in front of me, I'd just watch with interest. If you begged for my help, crawled and kissed my feet, I'd kick you away and laugh. **** you. Wish you the worst that could happen to you.


----------



## aquilla

Does that mean something? I got a bit drunk last night (ok not a bit, I was completely wasted) and your hints are too obscure.


----------



## lizmaya

I'm so tired of you just talking to me when you want, but when i want to, oh no we can't because youre to busy. I've been here through thick & think for three years but somehow i can't seem to let go, as much as i want to sometimes. If you told me to stop talking to you i would, but when you have you always come back & i just can't say no. So **** you man


----------



## shelbster18

I'm stalking you. Yes...you.


----------



## Zatch

aw ****


----------



## Derailing

I just want to die in my sleep tonight, and maybe then I will finally feel alive. Every day feels like a chore that I must endure and there is absolutely no chance that I will survive another year feeling like this. It's torturous how lonely it feels being me. I cannot even be my true self because I would repel absolutely everyone. Sometimes my worth seems less than a piece of dry dog feces on the side of the road. Not only am I undesirable but I'm also a disease. I'm a worthless piece of **** that doesn't deserve to be here. I'm just a waste of space, air, and time. I'm worthless. I'm just another loser. It sucks being gay/bi because I cannot talk to anybody around me without feeling alienated. Put blank, my life sucks. It should end because I can no longer mentally tolerate this. I know I'm a nice guy, but nobody wants that nowadays. I'll always be part of the landscape background: uninteresting and distant. These tears that roll out of my eyes feel fake, but are true. They're the only part of me that comes out of the abyss that is my persona. Nobody cares in the end. I'm sorry to all my family, friends, and acquaintances. If I leave, there would be one less piece of trash rolling around.


----------



## laura024

the cheat said:


> Lucky guy...


Damn. I was going to delete that post, but this thread wouldn't load.


----------



## Glass Child

I just want to save you..


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

aquilla said:


> Does that mean something? I got a bit drunk last night (ok not a bit, I was completely wasted) and your hints are too obscure.


Wasted too, can't remember who, so maybe I guess?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

laura024 said:


> Damn. I was going to delete that post, but this thread wouldn't load.


I can delete my post if you want me to!


----------



## laura024

the cheat said:


> I can delete my post if you want me to!


Nah, don't worry about it. He probably would've read it by now if he was going to see it.


----------



## Charmander

Limp Bizkit are not cool. Stop acting like they are.


----------



## HappyFriday

You all are so full of ****. Honestly stop chattin crap and tell me the truth.


----------



## Hush7

To person #1: 

What the hell is wrong with you? I can't tell if you're just stupid or seriously brain-damaged.

To person #2:

You're the most selfish, self-centered jerk I've ever met. Better watch out because karma's a b***h.

To person #3:

Wow. Simply amazing!


----------



## TheDaffodil

I don't miss you.


----------



## bluedolphin92

Why exactly are you acting like this now? After what you said before I really don't know what to think. I suppose I've been flirting back at you just as much, but you could have stopped me at any time. I really hope you're not just leading me on, but at the same time, is this just a sex thing? Or have you changed your mind about the long distance thing?


----------



## leonardess

ah ha!! I so know what to do with that wire now!!


----------



## SilentLyric

playing crush mode, difficulty level high...


----------



## leonardess

you may be 28 but your tubby *** ain't that hot. If you EVER, I mean EVER, try to say ANYTHING to me again, I WILL tell you that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I just can't talk to you. It's frustrating. I wish you liked me the way I like you. But you don't. Knowing you exist is a tease.


----------



## sliplikespace

I'm sick of being the person you call/text only when you have no plans or are bored. You've had the chance to try to hang out with me or become my friend. Don't ignore me for three months then just try to contact me randomly and act as if nothing happened. It would probably be best if you just didn't try to talk to me at all.


----------



## Zatch

You're ****ing awesome, and I think you're pretty. Holy crap. We should play video games.

/exaggerating


----------



## shelbster18

I don't understand why you would say you don't have the energy to talk to me. That seems like a strange reason. And thanks for skipping that important question I asked you. :/


----------



## dal user

if you tell me to cheer up one more f****** time i am going to just tell you why im f****** like this you ignorant piece of s***


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

I want to stab your eyes with a fork and feed your dog to the wolves.


----------



## probably offline

Have you forgotten about me completely now? Just knowing that you're out there somewhere, but not in my life, is so weird. Sometimes it feels like our relationship was a long dream.


----------



## Zatch

I'm an absolute idiot. I feel regretful, but at the same time, I also feel wary. This is entirely my fault, and I should have guessed it'd happen. But no. I'm apparently too negligent to do something as simple as forming a valid prediction, or even attempting to. And with that, I've learned from my mistake. But I also feel like I've been too inconsiderate for this, as I have contravened something that should be ****ing common sense regarding things like it.

I thought about you all day today. I thought about you during school. I felt splendid, more than I have in a while. I wanted to talk to you today, and I was looking forward to it. But then I went and overreacted after getting fairly acquainted with someone. So yes, this is my fault. I deserve what I get. My apologies have come to be virtually meaningless.

I've ruined it.


----------



## laura024

I'm honestly very sad, but I understand. I'll still be here as your friend no matter what. If you ever get to the point where your anxiety is okay enough to continue, I'd like that. It bothers me more that your anxiety holds you back from being happy than it does that I can't be with you.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Your friend told me I've been pronouncing your name wrong. Now why the heck didn't you correct me this entire time? It's your _name_, dude.


----------



## Consider




----------



## Zatch

Laaaaaaaa~


----------



## CoastalSprite

I lied. Half for your own good, and half because I was too lazy to tell you everything.


----------



## Consider

Interesting


----------



## redstar312

I think wearing sweatpants with words printed on the bum looks a little, uh, low-brow.


----------



## inerameia

It's hard to stop thinking about you...... And I always say the wrong things. I actually wanted a reply... I guess I just didn't want to bother you too much... I'm sorry for being a stupid and ****ty person. Please accept my self-berating. I'm pretty sure I've already lost all respect in your eyes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! I'm so glad that life finally hit you like a ton of bricks. That's what you get b*tch! :haha


----------



## Sacrieur

I want your pants.


----------



## Zatch

I want your shirt.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

I want your skin


----------



## laura024

I want your everything.


----------



## Sacrieur

laura024 said:


> I want your everything.


----------



## Zatch

I want your


----------



## In a Lonely Place

*i want your soul !!!!*


----------



## Sacrieur

mark101 said:


> *i want your soul !!!!*


Jeez man, just have a snickers.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Please avoid talking to me whenever possible. I hear scorn in every word you say to me and it makes me feel bad.


----------



## aquilla

I'm sorry, but you knew it from the very start - it would be better for you not to get your hopes up too high. I tried to state that as clear as possible multiple times.


----------



## tehuti88

Sacrieur said:


> I want your pants.





Viro said:


> I want your shirt.





mark101 said:


> I want your skin





laura024 said:


> I want your everything.





Sacrieur said:


>





Viro said:


> I want your





mark101 said:


> *i want your soul !!!!*





Sacrieur said:


> Jeez man, just have a snickers.


Well that was fun. :lol


----------



## BeautifulRuin

I wish that i can tell this guy on campus that i'm sorry for acting like a fraidy cat by being scared to say hello when i would see him and that i would like to get to know him. He's sweet and very good looking...we used to live in the same apt building and he helped me carry things from time to time. I smiled and said thank you, but at the same time i felt like a child and scared everytime i saw him. I just want him to know its me, my anxiety issue, not him.


----------



## laura024

Since I know you're gonna read this

Please stop stalking all my posts and commenting on them. It's making me uncomfortable.


----------



## NoHeart

HAHAHAHA yeah okay.... piss off then.


----------



## T Studdly

"Seriously? You felt the need to say that? Just go off yourself because the world doesn't need anymore scum like you."


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

I command you to unbreak!


----------



## ridiculousmurderweapon

Please don't say you love me, cause i might not say it back.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

I hate this thread. It's a *****.


----------



## redstar312

Please fix the forum so it displays the recent replies on really long threads.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Pick a nut and lick it.


----------



## shelbster18

Why did you have to get that birthday card for my dad? He's not the greatest man in the world mom. :roll He's far from it. He's a greedy, racist piece of crap who hates gay people. And it's icky and gross that you would get him such a card like that. Since when do you get him cards like that? It makes me really uncomfortable. uke I'm scarred for life.


----------



## SilentLyric

edit: wrong thread lol

uh you suck


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your barking up the wrong tree Kyle.


----------



## alenclaud

I'm a bit tired of doing this, to tell you the truth.


----------



## alissaxvanity

Please date me, why are you so confusing?


----------



## SilentLyric

why you demod?


----------



## aquilla

That's highly delusional. Even I understand that, and trust me, I'm the queen of make-believe .


----------



## Schmilsson

Stop saying "This too shall pass" nothing ever passes in this family, it just festers and eats away at you until you can't take it anymore. You can't name one thing we've moved on from.


----------



## Archeron

Free will,my dear parents.FREE WILL!
You know,the thing that the G-"man" gave to people,when He was bored.
Stop crushing mine already!


----------



## Zatch

Hello all. I get that you like my hair, but you can fairly deduce that I get the compliment a lot if you talk to your friends about it and they like it too. I don't want to have to come in with a shirt or something to clarify this. Please do not let my hair be the base of future conversations you decide to start, as I am still a human being.

I think.


----------



## shelbster18

I wish you would have given me an answer as to why you quit talking to me but I think I know why. The last text I gave you wasn't anything personal.


----------



## foe

Please, hire me. I'm begging you! Please!

I can't stand another day at my current shhithole of a workplace.


----------



## Salamander

"Why the **** do ppl look at me and think they can **** with me who give you the right to come to me and challenge me, you mistake my quietness for complete calmness and docility".......One day when a situation pops up i would be able to output this when i feel it


----------



## Glass Child

I keep trying to get back into contact with you to no avail- I've finally gotten the courage to speak up for myself after all of what you put me through. But you haven't been around and no one has talked with you in months either.

It upsets me to know you probably went to that last resort.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

To my best lady friend

You're incredible. You are a very well-spirited person, with such a good mind on everything. You are beautiful in every way possible and mean the world to me. No, we passed the world 10 miles ago. We're reaching the moon now. Yes, that's how much you mean to me. You're unique, and I hope that this friendship lasts...


----------



## redstar312

I think you've got a nice bum.


----------



## prettyful

i may have messed up a lot but this time it is your fault and i have been fighting so hard to hold on but i need to let go


----------



## VanillaPanda

It's too soon to get married. But I've never dated anyone, so how am I supposed to know?


----------



## Elad

not coping.


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> I keep trying to get back into contact with you to no avail- I've finally gotten the courage to speak up for myself after all of what you put me through. But you haven't been around and no one has talked with you in months either.
> 
> It upsets me to know you probably went to that last resort.


The only people not worth giving up on are the people who never gave up on you.


----------



## Glass Child

Sacrieur said:


> The only people not worth giving up on are the people who never gave up on you.


I guess I'm being nice then


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Girl on the other side of the bus: you're like, Ellen Page levels of cute.


----------



## HappyFriday

YOUR HOT..oh wait. O_O


----------



## Zatch

Please don't ****ing touch me.


----------



## TryingMara

Not wanting to be around others does not mean you have SA. You've admitted it wasn't anxiety that caused you to be a dick, but the fact that you couldn't/can't be bothered to interact with others. Some of us can't even bring ourselves to leave our homes or are so crippled with nerves that it hinders all interpersonal communication and keeps us from forming any type of relationships. The world does not owe you anything. A small word or question from another, does not mean they are in love you or have any romantic intentions. To you and the all too many who think like you: get over yourselves, you dig your own graves and then act shocked when people call you out on it. It's not anxiety, it's your ****ty personalities and ridiculous sense of entitlement that is causing a great deal of your problems.


----------



## tehuti88

Hypocrite. :lol

(This is not aimed at anyone else's posts in this thread, nor at anyone I'm in contact with.)


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Whoa, that was pure evil.

Dammit you beat me!


----------



## shelbster18

I have a girl crush on you. :love2 I don't know why because I think I creep you out. Goodness, I'm like a guy. :blank


----------



## inerameia

Fuh fuh f*** you beotch.


----------



## redlevel

Remember that burrito you threw on the train tracks?...well, guess what,...
that burrito became something,...actually did something with its life. Wait, no, that's not it.

When I see her, my heart tells me that there is no pain like not having love. Of all the problems I face, and every tension or fear...it is the most powerful emotion I have ever felt. And then...she's gone. 

-------SLH


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm probably responsible for 90% of your profile views...sorry about that! :duck


----------



## Lids

It's less of afraid to tell him, and more of unable since he's being a big baby since we broke up. I just want to talk things through with him so I can move on properly.

But to an recently ex-friend... **** you. I tried so hard to be there for you and help you, and you were so mean to me. You targeted me specifically because I wouldn't stop being your friend unless you pushed too hard. You were semi-emotionally abusive to me. I hope someday you can grow up enough to stop being a passive-aggressive jerk to the people who care about you. And realize being mentally ill does not mean you can't do anything with your life but feel sorry for yourself.


----------



## CoastalSprite

You guys have such hard to pronounce names. And I know I'm not pronouncing them right.


----------



## laura024

That was the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## redlevel

you gave up on me, then I gave up on myself and gave up on others.,
so...I guess that makes me a giver.


----------



## tehuti88

You're one to talk. Maybe follow your own "advice"? :roll

(This is not aimed at anyone I'm in contact with nor at any other posts in this thread.)


----------



## laura024

How did you know the second I took you off my friends list and put you on the ignore list? That's unsettling. I'm sorry, but you need to move on. I don't like you.  Talking to you just annoys me and stresses me out. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## Pompeii

Grow the **** up.


----------



## rararaRARAraRAraRA

I'm going to write a ****ing essay here because I've had lots of **** to say as of late and no-one to say it to. Hence why I'm here. Again. Oh man. ****ing w/e.

A thread on here reminded me of a(n ex-)friend of mine who said to me one day out of the blue, "When I was younger I used to think that people fell in love _before_ they started dating and not the other way around. Like the dating part is just a way of acknowledging the mutual feelings and such." That's such a sweet idea. I like it. Obviously friendo here had no dating/relationship experience at the time that she said this and honestly she's one of those clueless people who has no idea how the world works half the time and only cares about celebrity gossip and fashion etc.

But anyway. I can kind of see what she meant and I find the notion of approaching people out of unmitigated romantic intent quite disingenuous tbh. And I automatically distrust anyone who does that to me, which is like 99% of the opposite sex - or rather, 99% of the opposite sex who actually bother to approach me, which is like 1% of the opposite sex in total really. Oh man, my life is like ****ing tumbleweeds. It's no wonder I'm depressed and I drink.

Why can't I have a good life. Why can't people actually care about how I'm going instead of being all self-centred and using my problems/exps as a springboard to unload their own problems onto me, and I have to care and give them advice and a shoulder to cry on because I'm so ****ing emo and **** and I need that teensy illusion of utility to lose myself in and distract myself from my own ****, in which I'm wallowing. In. WHATEVER, **** GRAMMAR. This site is the only person I can talk to who actually gives a **** (or rather, who hasn't revealed itself to _not_ give a ****, if that makes sense) and it's not even a person. What da ***. Thank god I'm allergic to household pets, because if I weren't I'd probably end up as that crazy lady who never leaves the house and stays home and knits all day and uses newspapers as wallpaper and tells the same old stories to her 9124714 cats. ****, I'm halfway there already.

I kinda wish someone would ask me if I'm going to be okay. Like, just ask me that. And so then I can be all like, DUH, what do you think I am some kinda damsel in distress LOLOLOL??!?!! But then no-one ever asks, and even if they do it's because I look like I haven't slept in 500 days and my t-shirt is tucked into my underpants and because it's the politeappropriatesociallyacceptable thing to say. Not because they actually want an (honest) answer. I'm probably overthinking this. I'm as okay as you want me to be brahhhh. We live in the Matrix. All the food tastes like **** and Keanu Reeves can't act his way out of a paper bag.

Also, *@ my mum:* stop !#*@@$\^*&!)ing calling me on Skype!!!!!


----------



## redstar312

I would like to extend to you an invitation to the pants party.


----------



## chinaski

I peed on my leg a little when I was talking to you. haha, I'm a ****ing degenerate.


----------



## NoHeart

Why do you constantly feel like you have to teach me and "train" me to be a good worker. I didn't come here to learn, I came here to do my 8 hours and get money mother****er!


----------



## aquilla

You deserve more - more than I can ever give you.


----------



## Noll

hi


----------



## Zatch

That was incredibly stupid, and it was entirely based on your mistake. Do not blame her for reacting instinctively on something you failed to do. My god.


----------



## Nefury

hi i'm liam how's it hangling


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Short, shriveled, and always to the left.


----------



## minnie52

*Pretend...*

:mumHey there, Lets just pretend we don't know each other and leave it at that!!!


----------



## AxeDroid

I'm sorry that you are facing what is probably one of the hardest moments of your life but I just can't give up on you. This is beyond mere desires to make you something that you are not but to help and be understanding of who you are. If I pretend to ignore you and become what I hate, it would be the same as me giving up on myself. You do deserve to be save and be given a chance at life and I do too. I know that you are in a dark corner but I'm here, I may not be much but i'm willing to be of any help.


----------



## alienbird

I feel uncomfortable being near you. I don't want to talk to you, and I especially don't want to hang out. You are bothering me now. **** off.

You guys are so ****ing annoying.


----------



## Glass Child

Your attitude made me very upset today. It is sad that I kept calm and positive the entire time while you just went off cursing and insulting me like a fool. Everything you said contradicted what you had said before and you got angry when I pointed it out, your only defense being "nevermind, lets not talk about it".

You're always telling me to speak up. Telling me to speak my mind and stand up for myself. But when I do, I get b****ed at and shot down while I'm still keeping a solid face and talking sensibly.

F***ing pathetic. This isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Pompeii

Why oh why won't you accept my credit card details, website? Can't you see I want to frivolously fritter away money on frivolous things in a frivolous attempt to soothe my soul? Now is not the time for technical issues!


----------



## Kalliber

you need jesus. ._ .


----------



## Im only me

I know I said I was over the crush I had on you, well, I have realised I'm not. You are the most kind, caring & understanding person I have ever met. When you start talking about guys you have crushes on or guys who have not treated you right - it breaks my heart - it is not me.. 
If I thought you would actually be interested in meeting me then I would fly over to see you in a heart beat.. unfortunately I don't think that is the case  You once suggested I join a dating site - I don't want to find someone - I want to find you!


----------



## firestar

Was it a bass or a trout?


----------



## Corvus Cowl

So da frak? What is with you acting nice and cheery with a smile you send toward me on your face one day, and then the next day you act like I set your cat on fire, kicked your best friend in the taco, and give me a "whatever" kind of look? I don't know what it is that I do to get so such random treatment, because I know it isn't because you have a "thing" for me due to the fact you said you have a boyfriend. I say hi, I only do a slight amount of teasing to break the ice, and I try to make conversations here and there with you if we see each other, but yet still your actions are as random as the contents of a Wonder Ball. So what's the deal? It's not like I avoid you, or if I have happened to have done so, it was unintentional. I'm usually pretty cool with people either treating me nice or treating me like garbo, but not both.

So this is what I'm gonna do: I'm just gonna ignore you. I usually don't do this to people who try to interact with me, but I make special exceptions, and you're one of the them. I'll make it so you only want to hate me. At least this way I know what to expect from you should I see you in my vision. I will finally have my peace of mind knowing I no longer have to deal with you. Sure it'll hurt me a bit, because I thought at first you were kinda cool and perhaps we could have played some MMO's or something together, and yeah I did have a thing for you because I think you're attractive on the outside, but your insides are way too questionable to me.

Adios. I'm out. Smell my ***!

(Ah that felt good)


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm glad you posted that in that thread. It made me feel better and dislike people less. I have no idea who you are but you seem like a good person and I'm glad people like you exist to balance out everyone else, including me.


----------



## laura024

Please stop stalking my friend's profile. And mine while you're at it. I suggest you find something else to do with your time.


----------



## Noll

sometimes i miss you guys, probably just lonely. i know i can return but i'm not sure if i actually can, it would seem weird and out of place, i have gone too far, it is not my home anymore, i made that choice and i have to stand for it.


----------



## alenclaud

The reason is because you're stupid.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

I'm not crazy. I'm just a little crooked up there. My bad.


----------



## Zatch

****in lol


----------



## Revenwyn

Dear M,

When I saw that you had written "I love you" and then scribbled it out, I knew it was because you were just too aware of my present, married circumstance to admit it. But I wrote that I love you back, because I did, I always have, and believe I always will. Circumstances aren't coming together for us to be together right now, but I know they will. I feel it deep inside. 

Today, on the phone, you said "I love you." It was the words I had been longing to hear from your lips for half of my life. Yes, half of my life. And I said "I love you" back. 

Saying it, actually being able to hear it spoken, is far different than writing it. It makes it more real, more solid, more permanent. 

And I know that I can never take it back. Not that I want to.


----------



## zonebox

Quit trying to hurt me, I have not done anything to deserve this sort of behavior. Are you a sociopath or something? Does it get you off, by belittling me? 

(Not to anyone here, just some guy IRL)


----------



## WHOAWhatWasThat

Just because I dont want to do something, or Id rather not hang out with your entire family, doesnt mean I am anti-social, or scared of doing it. You should really respect peoples feelings and stop criticizing them when theyd rather just be at home watching a movie. I honestly believe you dont like your own thoughts, or dont have any interesting thoughts, and that is why you constantly want to go out and pretend you are being productive, or go out and pretend you are like those people you see on your tv shows. And just to add some advice, STOP WATCHING THOSE STUPID TV SHOWS!!! THEY HAVE DELUDED YOUR MIND. They are NOT real.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Hey, I was wondering if you wanted to go to dinner? I want to get to know the people on my floor.


----------



## wrongnumber

This turned out to be a test. And you failed.


----------



## alienbird

I hope you continue to have a good life without me. Oh, and you definitely won the bet. When we first made it, I thought for sure I would win. Ha. I still haven't yet... if you were wondering. It shouldn't be much of a surprise, considering the things I admitted to you last time I saw you. Thanks for abandoning me after I told you all of that; I really appreciate it. I'm glad you two are still best friends, by the way. I'm sure you two have already re-written the past to make it seem like you were closer back then. Maybe soon I'll be written out of it completely.


----------



## bluedolphin92

I like you far more than you like me, I'm sure of it. I know I'm probably just setting myself up to get hurt again, but you're just too damn tempting to me.


----------



## Archeron

Some people make me want to move to another galaxy.
Why does that brat is treated like he royality?
He can say anything,do anything cause he is a "cute,cute,dearest bla bla".
Give me a bloody break.


----------



## dreamingescape

I wish you would just admit that you're not in to me instead of leading me on and making me look like a fool over and over again. You know how much I like you so just say it so I can move on with my life.


----------



## laura024

You really know how to get the oxytocin flowing.


----------



## Zatch

I'm not a good person.


----------



## leonardess

"how was your weekend? do anything fun?"


"ah ha. sure. I know the real story. you were hanging around the downtown bakeries, strung out on egg yolks and wheat....."


----------



## shelbster18

Sorry for saying that I think you're pretty and that you seem nice. I was hoping you'd reply back. I feel embarrassed now.


----------



## rararaRARAraRAraRA

Well I'm sorry that taking two hours out of your day to spend with me is too much for you apparently. What happened to you anyway? You've changed. You used to be so warm and caring and full of _humanness_. Now you're like the ****ing president of General Motors or something, with all your coffee meetings and your offices with eleventy billion kitchens that look like the inside of the Ritz. And when you talk you sound like one of those god awful letters of motivation that they probably made you write when you were applying for that god awful internship that you're doing that's doing _you_ now.

Not that I don't feel bad thinking all these things of you. I do, terribly so. Maybe at heart I'm a little resentful towards the way you are now because I don't care nearly enough about the things that you - that most everyone - care too much about. The things that matter.

~

Every love song makes me think of you. Not that I need any cues, mind.

"If I tell the world
I'll never say enough 'cause it was not said to you
And that's exactly what I need to do"

...or is it?


----------



## leonardess

"are those at least free range eggs?"

"no? you should get free range eggs. then you can get a t-shirt that says "I live cage free" - just like you always wanted."


----------



## leonardess

I love you body, mind, and soul. Plus you make me have "bad thoughts". 

I still remember that first time we spotted each other. I tell people about you, but I leave out one important detail:

you've always seen me in the gym with a male friend, but you probably think he's not "just" a friend. 

I sometimes wonder, if you had known the full story, would it have made a difference.


----------



## alienbird

I think it's cute the way you try to impress me... the way you act all mature around me and tell stories that are obviously not true in attempt to win my approval. You make me laugh... and also feel extremely uncomfortable. I just hope you've gotten the message, because it doesn't seem like you have. I'm stupid for having ever done what I did. You're a good guy, and I hope that doesn't change. I like you, but not in that way. I kind of wish you would stop coming over so much, because it's awkward being around you.


----------



## leonardess

"I know what you were really up to.....slammin down the choco donuts like Paula Deen on speed.....praying for gluten...poppen der taggen....rocken der liederhosen......erm....fer der fingerpoken?"


----------



## aquilla

Why do you even care?


----------



## shelbster18

You know you're a loser when you're a girl that gets rejected by another girl. :sigh What did I do wrong? I can't stop dwelling on it. I thought girls were open with other girls but I suppose not. Stupid me. :bash


----------



## Etherealx

but you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Kalliber

I want to be with you all times


----------



## TryingMara

You've lived in a bubble most of your life. You cut yourself off from so much and refuse to expand and learn more. I can't understand not wanting to learn and see as much as possible. You've staked your life on things you don't even know much about. It's frustrating because you will always refuse to see situations another way, relying only on your own misinformation.


----------



## tehuti88

I keep wishing most of those good things were about me though I know they aren't. :sigh

*not aimed at anyone in this thread, but rather in response to various things throughout the site*


----------



## RiversEdge

I think about you and wonder how you are and what's going on in your life.
I can't tell you the depth of pain I feel for how things ended up.
I just wanted you to know that I do think about you, talk about you and remember you. I am sorry. 
I know that you tried to make me happy, but I didn't have any trust left or believe you anymore, there was too much damage. 
I hope that you are well, happy and safe.


----------



## laura024

To all the people here who have tried to talk to me but I ignored them:

I'm sorry. Please don't take it personally. To use a cliche, it's not you. It's me.


----------



## Zatch

I feel like I have been completely wasting your time. I don't feel worthy right now.


----------



## fellow

I love you.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

fellow said:


> I love you.


----------



## Glass Child

Can I cuddle with you? Please.


----------



## alienbird

I want to just... ugh... 
(I don't think what I really want to tell you is appropriate to post on the forums. Hehe. :b) 

You know, it's so hard to get you to open up to me. I hate prying, because I feel like you don't want to talk about things with me when you're feeling upset, but I worry so much for you. I love you more than anything. Please open up to me more, and don't make me force you to tell me things. I feel like I'm making you uncomfortable by asking you to tell me what's wrong. We can talk to each other about anything, you know that. I'm always going to be here for you, and I'm always going to try to help you with your problems, whatever they may be. Always.


----------



## NoHeart

Don't you dare talk about respect when the guy ****ing started yelling at me, I'm not allowed to get annoyed when somebody totally just bites my nose off?

It's not even like I ****ing cussed him out or anything, I acted frustrated yeah... big ****ing surprise when you treat me like I"m a dog.

I'll treat him with respect if he's respectful towards me and treats me like an adult, but when you're enforcing bull**** non-rules like this I find it a little hard to swallow.


----------



## shelbster18

Just because I'm having a bad day doesn't mean I need to be rude? I'm not even having a bad day. lol You're the one using me. Don't call me paranoid and don't say that I never have anything to say to you. You're just a total tool. I'm glad to get rid of you. I'm better off being with a girl anyways. :roll


----------



## Still Waters

I have got you sooooo figured out! You lift something funny or wise-either from a book,movie or an overheard conversation -anything that appears witty and sure to get attention-then you recycle it as your own. Oh maybe you tweak it a bit here or there,then you lure others by dazzling them with "your" charm -Is there ANYTHING real beneath that phony facade?? What's it like to be so inauthentic? -Oh and isn't it time to dig around for some new material-the usual is REALLY wearing thin.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Still Waters said:


> I have got you sooooo figured out! You lift something funny or wise-either from a book,movie or an overheard conversation -anything that appears witty and sure to get attention-then you recycle it as your own. Oh maybe you tweak it a bit here or there,then you lure others by dazzling them with "your" charm -Is there ANYTHING real beneath that phony facade?? What's it like to be so inauthentic?


You're talking to 80% of the online population there


----------



## Still Waters

mark101 said:


> You're talking to 80% of the online population there


You're a man that tells the truth,I like that!


----------



## yankeegirl1311

I wish I could tell him everything.


----------



## yankeegirl1311

I wish I could tell him everything. I wish I could make him see how special he is. I wish there was something I could do to help him overcome this. I want so much to just wrap my arms around him and let him know I'm here for him.


----------



## Odinn

To person 1:
I lied. I don't care though. I've never cared about myself.

To person 2:
I wish I could respond faster to you. The super long PM's are so enjoyable. I'm just feeling defeated... Sorry for having too many excuses too.

To person 3:
I wake up everyday feeling like I should be someone else. I hate most of everything in my life, so yes, I am feeling like crap, but I'll never tell you so.


----------



## Zatch

Boo. =D


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Veracity said:


> Boo. =D


----------



## leonardess

right, here's the plan. the next time a child runs out in front of you in that store and the parent is too busy checking out the ammo and pork rinds, you clutch your chest, give a little scream then yell out "my heart!" then fall to the floor like a ton of saltwater taffy. 

I'll stand over you and say "I can't take you anywhere" and walk away. 

I did actually tell my mother this.


----------



## leonardess

ok, here's the plan. I'm going to make a sign, a sign that says 

"I (HEART) YOU CHUCK"

I'm going to take it around to various people in the building and ask them to hold it without looking at it. No one will know what it says but me. I'll take a picture of each of those people holding that sign. I will set it to some tinkly music, each picture fading in and out. 

at the end will be my picture with these words:

"When I first thought of doing this, I thought I was getting each of these people to say they love you, but then I realized I was getting them to say it for me". 

There will be people you don't know very well. There will be people who do know you. there will be people who have no idea who you are, and there will be people who do love you, and people who like you, and there will be a few who are kind of jerks. those will be the funny ones. You'll laugh, I know you will.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm too drunk to argue with you. Come back tomorrow when the clock strikes sober.


----------



## leonardess

"you are such an ***. I want nothing to do with you ever again. ever since I made the mistake of having anything to do with you, you have treated me with disrespect again and again while you treated that farce of a clownwoman like a queen. so what was the problem? not fun enough for you? well, let me put the F U back in f-u-n. ****wit."


----------



## CoastalSprite

To the doctor I had today: You (a) gave me the wrong dosage and (b) did not inject me correctly. Yes, you dick, I noticed.


----------



## alieneyed

I wish you would have never replied back to me. It would've made it easier for both of us.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I know that you have SA too Janna. :squeeze


----------



## CoastalSprite

You misunderstood.


----------



## CWe

I wonder alot.......


----------



## tehuti88

You're not letting me down or disappointing me. If anything I'm the one letting you down/disappointing you.


----------



## Charmander

I'm sorry I didn't come today. I really do feel bad about it.


----------



## Zatch

Why the hell would you... ugh. :l Boundaries. The next time you do that, I'm going to get angry with you.


----------



## TryingMara

You were brainwashed as a child. It's tough to watch someone I love cling to fantasy land. You have no idea what you're talking about or how things really are. Important matters are brushed aside because you expect someone else to deal with it. You're so far gone.


----------



## Lids

I feel like you are trying to punish me by not talking to me. We have been broken up for two months, and let's be honest here, neither of us was that attached. I'm not stupid enough to think that someone who didn't trust me nearly as much as I trusted them cared more about me than I did about them, and I never cared horribly deeply for you. Grow up. We were friends before we dated, and I think you are either a) being a passive-aggressive turd, b) letting your pride get in the way because I admitted I never expected our relationship to last, or c) you never were truly my friend and used friendship to get closer to me. I really don't think it was the last one, as I was the one who approached you for friendship and pursued that friendship the hardest. I just wish you would talk to me again. It hurts that you won't. I don't want to lose another friend. While I can't regret dating you, I regret that it might have ruined our friendship.


----------



## Perkins

Am I that invisible?


----------



## loner2013

i will always love you


----------



## chinaski

DO you still like me?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm genuinely disappointed that our friendship obviously meant this little to you. After all of this, all the conversations, you telling me how hard it was for you growing up and no one giving you a fair shot. I was there for you, man, and at the click of a finger it seems you've made a snap judgement on me. If it's true and you are making this judgement, you're no better than any of the other neurotic twits that have come before you in my life. If it is indeed true, then perhaps this is for the best.


----------



## redstar312

I still think you've got a nice bum.


----------



## hawker

You're making me confused. When there's just the two of us, you treated me better than everyone I know. I feel like I can tell you everything comfortably. But when we're with others, you teamed up with them to make fun of me. You made me look like a loser, a fool. Why? Are you my friend or you're just the same as those bulls****? I'm not your toy to mess around with.


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm jealous.


----------



## Lipizzan

Can I sit here?
I'm Lipizzan, nice to meet you


----------



## alienbird

I was asleep when you visited yesterday. I would have come out of my room and saw you... I don't do that for just anyone. Come back to visit again sometime soon.

It's been a long time... I've missed you.

:/


----------



## diamondheart89

RelinquishedHell said:


> Your not that slick.


You're*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

diamondheart89 said:


> You're*


Oh, why thank you.


----------



## diamondheart89

RelinquishedHell said:


> Oh, why thank you.


Couldn't resist, your post is about slickness. :lol


----------



## Glass Child

Let me go already.
Either say something or quit it.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Tom, your voice sucks. Seriously, can't listen to this ****. I get it, you're getting old, but jeez...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why are you always trying to make me feel worse? Are you hoping that I will eventually kill myself or something?


----------



## Heyyou

Why would you say anything? In my world you have no opinion so go spout your bs somewhere else. Play your part and stfu. Next time you cut into my conversation I won't be so nice.


----------



## alienbird

Your advice was terrible; I made the right choice. 

Lalalalala.


----------



## laura024

I'm watching your keeks. They're really funny because you're a weirdo.  I'll probably tell you this tomorrow, but yeah. I'm glad you showed me your page.


----------



## Perkins

Rest in peace my feelings for you, you *******. Your loss, not mine.


----------



## XnatashaX

****, this is crazy.


----------



## redstar312

My only regret is... that I have... boneitis.


----------



## inerameia

wish I was a good friend. wish I didn't have foolish and burning emotions. but I guess we can't talk anymore. I feel guilty and ashamed. I didn't want this to happen. I would rather just be friends than lose you. but I suppose I have to accept it. I hope you have what you need/want. I feel bad that I wasn't able to offer anything or help. I just brought you down. it wasn't worth it. I feel remorse for acting so foolishly. I feel terrible. I miss you. goodbye.


----------



## CWe

I love it and enjoy it but there is a "but". sigh


----------



## Noll

i wish that the world would end, and that we were the only survivors. you'd be forced to live with me. and reproduce for the survival of mankind. we'd be so happy and alone together.


----------



## Archeron

You and your stupid bottle.
You and your stupid wine.
My bane.Leaving this house,this world would be a blessing.
Do you actually think?Do you?
All this people are coming soon to your house.
And how the heck do you present yourself?
Drunk.Wasted.
Barely walking,with dirty words coming out your mouth.
I hope you get the best darn headache that ever existed on this wasted planet.
I really hope so.


----------



## SilentLyric

why so glum


----------



## Glass Child

Why the hell did you do that to me?
In fact, why are you keeping up with this?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Yeah, that's blood on my clothes. Yeah, I'm OK with it. I am enlightened.


----------



## alienbird

You can end our friendship if you want. I'm not trying to ignore you on purpose... I just don't know how to respond. But if I am causing you to feel upset, please do end it (for your sake). Don't worry about me.


----------



## Malek

I've heard you're a very resourceful man who is quite adept in solving problems such as these. Based on your professional reputation or rather alias's rep, I'm quite confident in your ability to keep this on the down low. Money will be in an envelope hidden at the designated drop zone. I need not stress about how it must look like an accident. Here is the subject's description and name / address. (gives own name). I'm going to dispose of this cell and end contact from this point on, best of luck.


(fiction can be fun)


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone

I wish I had said, "Sure, you can walk me home."


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Outofmycomfortzone said:


> I wish I had said, "Sure, you can walk me home."


Call him later?


----------



## Ender

I say everything is good with us because I am afraid of you and I don't like conflict. I cannot do anything to make you change so I just let it go.

But I am hurt. I am angry. You, could have made everything better so easily. I still love you I just don't understand.


----------



## Twinkiesex

You used me.


----------



## vanilla90

Eh :/

Pfahaha can't even get the words out on the "post something you want to tell someone but are too afraid to say thread"*.*


----------



## Dehydrated Water

I miss you, so much. I'm so alone without you. :'(


----------



## Ventura

Why would you think I hated you? I never hated you..., I always thought you hated me... which made me obsessively think about it. I feel so guilty about last year and I just want to move past it. Maybe I just need to move on to do so.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Person #1: You are an ***. And not a funny ***, and not only an *** when you are intending to be a funny ***. You are just a plain ***. Next time, try talking to me when you invite me over, and don't make promises you can't keep, and stop flaking out on every occasion. This isn't some big joke. Sometimes I don't just want to have a laugh, and I try to bring up something I care about, and you completely tarnish my comfort zone. 

Person #2: I miss you a lot. I haven't had a long talk with you in a while. I feel like some of my passion for you has dwindled, but it's to be expected from such a long burn period. Even as just a friend, without you around as often I can't help but feel a little colder.

Person #3: Thanks for making me feel important. I'm not the best advice giver, but I try really hard, especially when it comes to people I care deeply about, and around situations I can highly relate to.


----------



## melissa75

Quit talking to me, I want to be left alone.


----------



## alienbird

Go home.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Call him later?


It was a 3 or 4 years ago :c


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Oh. Oops?

This is awkward. Sorry.


----------



## chinaski

I hope I hear from you tonight.


----------



## rararaRARAraRAraRA

I know you think you're being cute but I find all your shtick really ****ing creepy. You try too hard to be funny. Your jokes read like textbook schizophrenic delusions, and all I end up seeing is the massive wretchedness embedded deep within your humour.

When you professed romantic longing for me - or rather, for the "me" you made up in your head - in the past, none of that felt like real emotion to me. Just pale caricatures of actual emotion. A fart in a windstorm next to what I feel for someone else. I mean, I'm sorry if I sound like some kind of unrequited love-hipster, but being liked solely for my intellect and my looks really ****ing bothers me. Sometimes I feel like you have no soul. You only like me and want to get to know me insofar as it suits your own elitist need to feel like you have good taste, that you have an appreciation for the finer stock as opposed to the "sheeple" of the world. So the majority of the population doesn't pique your interest - well, it's more your loss than theirs, I can tell you that.

Also, alcohol solves nothing. I've been there, too, and all I got for it were a slew of hangovers and a floater.


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay....we've grown up. Stop rearranging letters into cuss words. :no


----------



## SuperSky

When you don't log onto a forum for awhile, NO ONE CARES. Why would you apologise for not being on the forum when no one even knows you or gives a crap if they see your posts or not?!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

SuperSky said:


> When you don't log onto a forum for awhile, NO ONE CARES. Why would you apologise for not being on the forum when no one even knows you or gives a crap if they see your posts or not?!


You're saying someone is asking you to apologize? If that's the case, that means they do give a ****, doesn't it?


----------



## Zatch

bro.


wat.


----------



## CWe

I be more hipper than a hippopotamus get off in your head like a neurologist


----------



## Glass Child

Alright, it is over.
I'm letting go this time, sorry. At least you're not going to see the change in me.


----------



## Zatch

Thanks, mate. Thanks a lot.


----------



## NoHeart

Shut the **** up and have some beans, seriously.


----------



## dassad

I wish you would be more open with me. Feel like you are shutting me out...


----------



## Kalliber

I wanna slap you *slap


----------



## Lipizzan

you suck at texting. dem cold answers.


----------



## Yer Blues

Did you fart? Sorry, I would admit to that beaut if it was me.


----------



## Leary88

Talking to you made me feel a million times better. :drunk


----------



## leonardess

I love this tablet. I am so going to steal it.


----------



## vanishingpt

I wish it was easier talking to you but I feel like you make it so hard for me.


----------



## alienbird

You made me smile tonight. It's hard to explain why.

But... thank you; I really needed that. I don't smile often at all... especially not when I'm feeling like this. 

Oyasuminasai.


----------



## RiversEdge

I'd like to post my picture but for privacy reasons I don't. I'd like to say, if you want to see my face, add me as a friend. 

I don't know, part of me is like, "just post one" - the other part of me is going over possible scenarios of running into someone I knew or know. sigh. Then my posts wouldn't be so private.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Thank you. Thank you so much for destroying my self esteem. How could I ever repay you?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

RelinquishedHell said:


> Thank you. Thank you so much for destroying my self esteem. How could I ever repay you?


You can rebuild your self-esteem. Rebuild it into a way that others cannot destroy it anymore.


----------



## laura024

I'm usually not the clingy type. Quite the opposite. But I never get sick of talking to you, and I miss you every time you go.


----------



## vanilla90

I had no idea omg!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

If I would be forced to kill someone that would be YOU :bat .. Why to wait, my country treats killers better than normal citizens... 

I guess I need to improve my meditating skills more. Be patient, people will get their punishments :mum


----------



## leonardess

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You can rebuild your self-esteem. Rebuild it into a way that others cannot destroy it anymore.


Yes. it is possible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm sorry I keep acting this way towards you guys when you just want to be my friend. I'm trying.


----------



## Dehydrated Water

I miss you. :'(


----------



## Noll

i regret that. but it's too awkward to go back.


----------



## Damiennn

I have social anxiety.


----------



## aquilla

You two deserve to be happy. And what a nonsense it is that I'm kind of involved in this silly, sad story. I don't want to be, but I am. You see, I love him. If we were born somewhere else, at some other time , in some other circumstances...But now it's just sad and silly, and it's pointless. I'll always want him to be happy ( though knowing him I doubt he ever will be).And I love you too. You, girl, are the best person I've ever met, and you can save him. I can't. 


Be happy.


----------



## cafune

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You can rebuild your self-esteem. Rebuild it into a way that others cannot destroy it anymore.


I like this.

-

What do you think of me? Be honest, please. I can take it.


----------



## laura024

Mom, you can't move to the city where I go to graduate school. I know I'm the youngest, but you have to let go. I'm an adult now.


----------



## VeMuñeca

My dear family, you are under the impression that I am doing great in college. Well, I have to tell you the truth: I am not doing all that good. I am too ashamed to admit that.


----------



## inerameia

You have no idea how much I miss you. I'm sorry for being a terrible friend. you mean more than I can express. but I'm a fool a failure. I hate myself for what I said. I want to die.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just tell them the truth. Donna died from alcohol and pain pills. Am I the only one who sees how messed up my family is?


----------



## guitarmatt

"Hi, hows it going."


:um


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

_I don't love you.

_I'm crazier than you think.

_You're a lazy *****.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't answer your text because I know your going to ask if I bought my ticket yet. I wish there was a nice way to tell you that I don't want to go without feeling like an a**hole.


----------



## Lily11

You've hurt me a lot but I can't help but forgive you because I feel so helpless around you. You can never give me what I truly want and after all the hurt I can never give you all of me. I hope theres a part of you thay loves me and if I knew that for sure then all this pain might just go away.


----------



## Zatch

Rise and shine sleepyhead. :love2 I kid. I hope you're sleeping okay.


----------



## vanilla90

It's been a while, my friend. Going to have to block you and cut the ties, to save me from any pain. Whatever.


----------



## TryingMara

Was there always an ulterior motive behind your "support"?


----------



## Glass Child

I want to trust you so badly.


----------



## RiversEdge

You selfish, inconsiderate brats. 
I'm going to do me and put me first rather than let my heart hurt. 
I think when it gets down to it, no one really cares about you, but you. 

What I really would like to say, I probably would get banned for all the curse words.


----------



## laura024

I'm smitten like a kitten. I may be slightly delirious right now, but it's true man.


----------



## flagg lives

i wish you still cared about me


----------



## Zatch

I... ugh.


----------



## flagg lives

i miss feeling wanted by you. you used to be excited and affectionate, but it feels like you're kind of indifferent now. i wish you still loved me like you used to.


----------



## probably offline

I used to think you were a cool cat, but you're just a creeper like every other guy. You're worse, though, because you're a hypocrite. :lol


----------



## redstar312

I'm sorry if I've ever made you feel uncomfortable at work. It's just that I'm really inexperienced so I'm bad at reading signals, and after we went out that one time I thought you were really into me. I've been avoiding you for the past couple of months to save face. Please be understanding.


----------



## jap

Hey mum, I am depressed. I've been so depressed ever since I moved in the UK because I left all my friends back home. I thought life would be different for me here. I thought I would make lots of friends but 2 years had passed and I'm still the same. I am not blaming you for all the things that had happened to me because I am the one who decided to stay and not you. But I just want to tell you that I am so lonely, sad and depressed. I wished I could have even one friend. One I can hang out with and one I can tell everything to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Oh that's nice. So your going to kick me out without giving me a couple more months to save up and find a place to live? At least have some patience with your hatred for me. I can't believe you asked me if I have any friends to live with. You know I don't have any friends.


----------



## CWe

The difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toy


----------



## Zatch




----------



## Glass Child

Stop stop stop stop stop and get out of my head.
I can't do that.


----------



## leonardess

RelinquishedHell said:


> Just tell them the truth. Donna died from alcohol and pain pills. Am I the only one who sees how messed up my family is?


trust me, you aren't. but you may be the only one who will call em as they are. it can make you feel like you're the one who's ****ed up.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm naive, too. Even more so I'd say...and I can't have a deep conversation either.


----------



## vanilla90

What does that mean, "know me"? "Know me"... Nobody knows anyone else EVER.


----------



## Bikini Condom

I love you to many of my school crushes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm sorry, but I refuse to be a fake kissass.


----------



## John310

if i pm you again will you respond this time?


----------



## mattmc

That is the question my friend. If only I could read minds. See if they still care. And if not could I fix the situation.


----------



## starsfreak

(to my parents)

I got serious social issues and it's likely that I have depression aswell. I want to see a doctor/therapist.


----------



## alienbird

When you're staying at someone else's house, you should pick up after yourself. Family or not... it's very inconsiderate and rude of you not to.


----------



## tehuti88

mark101 said:


> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


I fart in your general direction! :mum


----------



## AxeDroid

I feel selfish for wanting you here but now I know that I was just holding you back. I am sorry, maybe it would best for me to return where I came from. I just want to sleep but I have to wait till night.


----------



## cuppy

How dare you mock me for my mental and emotional struggles. Shame on you.


----------



## jasiony

To the cashier at krogers down the road from my apt.

"Are you busy this weekend?" 

had a nice conversation with her before but now I can't


----------



## 150274

I'm sorry ok :cry


I feel so guilty


----------



## ApathyDivine

I hate you.


----------



## Zatch

You chose the wrong bathroom bro.

Oh my god.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Fvck you, fvck you more, and fvck you the most.


----------



## missalice0306

I'm getting pretty damn irritated with you. We're supposed to rent together next year and so far you've done nothing about it. Not to mention that whenever I need to talk to you about this, you ignore me. Yet you text me as soon as you need something from me. Look, I know you've been going through a rough patch in your life, but this doesn't excuse using others for your own gratification.


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> Stop stop stop stop stop and get out of my head.
> I can't do that.


----------



## mattmc

What have you been up to? Are you doing well? Can we catch up soon? I miss you.


----------



## SilentLyric

hi


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

SilentLuke said:


> hi


Yes! Yes yes yes yes. Made me smile because it's so stupidly true.


----------



## John310

I think your really pretty and I tried to tell and it didn't work what should i do? give me a chance


----------



## aquilla

look, I'm not buying that ********. Thing is ... you're pretty delusional.I don't blame you, you're trying to be nice, it's just I believe in what I see and experience and what you're saying contradicts with everything I've experienced so far. It must be pretty awesome in your fantasy world, though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Oh I see. So that is what I'm supposed to be to you?


----------



## Glass Child

Sacrieur said:


>


----------



## boorego

I saw your profile picture and I think you're an incredibly beautiful girl.


----------



## Revenwyn

*Dear Customers,

Just because you ordered over $80 worth of food that does not give you license to tip me at 9%. Especially with three small children that pulled the plastic table cloth off of the tables, threw food everywhere, and then there's the minor fact that you stayed a whole half hour after you were done eating. I don't understand why the low tip: I refilled your drinks twice, you asked for a third order of lumpia and I got it as promptly as I possibly could. When you left it took me half an hour to clean your dishes, the floor and rearrange the table cloths. You just decided to make your bill an even $90. If you are unwilling to pay the server a decent tip, then don't order so much food!*


----------



## Zatch

Hm. Just keep living; I haven't the slightest doubt in my heart that life will give you another silver lining.


----------



## karenw

I want you LOL


----------



## PandaBearx

Honestly the fact that you did _that_ to me when I was little makes me want to punch your guts out so extremely hard. You ruined everything, my trust in people in general and my veiw on _myself_..... be perfectly honest I think you should be miserable, but no, right now your life is all peachy keen b/c you're "going places" and I would say go die, but in this sittuation I'd rather you suffer. That may sound extremely cruel, but not really because you're a self conceited arrogant little ******* who didn't understand the concept of NO when I said it the first 10 times so go **** yourself, jerk.


----------



## Zatch

I need your help.


----------



## False Protagonist

I'm sorry for everything.

I want to stab myself in the neck. It's been on my mind for years now. I've wanted to tell you but I was worried about how you would react. I've never had any intention to live pass 20 because I just don't see myself being anything. The only 'friends' I have are people online that I have never met, and I often wonder if we really are friends. I doubt it.
I was only trying to stop the bullying and then I was targeted. None of you gave a single bother when the bullying turned to me. It was uncalled for and it hurts that none of you backed me up.
This isn't for attention, I don't want you to feel bad, or pity me. I just need to get it off my chest. I have no one else to confide in.

Sorry about the mess.


----------



## alienbird

You're really going to let this go over one little argument? You're going to let go of everything we had? Just give up on this and let me go? I was upset, and I shouldn't have said the things I did or behaved that way, but I have apologized. 

I love you more than anything, but you don't want to be with me anymore. You don't mind just being friends after everything we had, really? That just makes me hurt even more, knowing that you're okay with us not being together. You're going to move on and replace me soon, aren't you? You said that you needed me, you said that this had to happen, but now it never will, I guess. So I'm left with these dreams of being with you and thinking about all of the things we were supposed to do together... everything that could have been... that should have been... and that's all I have now? 

I don't understand. When I got upset with you, I didn't leave. You behave so nonchalantly about the entire thing too... like it never even mattered to you. Your indifference hurts a lot. I can't say or do anything to make you take me back, it seems, so... I guess I should stop trying. But I'm still yours, even if you don't want me to be anymore. It's all up to you now.

:sigh


----------



## januarygirl

I'm scared


----------



## ourwater

okay, so windows delivered it's first "service pack" free of charge, desecrating my dutch learning software which I had just began using fresh out of high school. My cousin speaks some Russian, so I'm trying to learn that. I'm not gonna say which software.


----------



## turtle boogie

There's some people I want to contact to hang out with but I'm afraid it'll take up too much time and be really awkward to contact them out of the blue. I'm also kind of scared to make moves a lot and really wish i could just say "I likes ya, and I wants ya" to the girls that I've let get too close to me before getting physical.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

More topics plz


----------



## miminka

i dont miss you at all. realizing this i now know how very little you brought into my life. i am so much happier now, without you. i dont ever want to speak to you or see your face again. ill never forgive you for what you did to me, even if you worked up the decency to apologize. i remember how furious i was in the beginning, when we were moving out. a month prior to that i secretly vowed when we parted ways id never speak to you, without you knowing how i felt. you left so much **** for me to do. i shouldnt have been surprised but i thought you would have some shred of integrity. you literally took all you wanted and left everything else for me to deal with. it took me days, and i still had to move myself. well, you were always selfish. 

the apartment was so filthy. if it werent for the fact that i cleaned it neither of us would have been able to use our superintendent as a reference because he would have been appalled. 

i remember how angry, hurt, and disgusted i was at the way i was treated by someone who was supposed to love me, whom id grown up with, and who i loved. but not even a sliver of sentimentality is left in me because i realize you were a toxic person to begin with. everyone who knows you agrees. im surprised im even wasting time articulating this because youre history to me, and i feel nothing toward the loss of you other than relief.


----------



## False Protagonist

I got you a copy so we could play co-op together, like the good old splitscreen days...


----------



## Zatch

You could do *better.*


----------



## vanilla90

Well, you're about as useful as a hymen to a wh_ore, mister.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm sorry but OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I'm scared!! ;_;


----------



## Odinn

I Just Can't Stop Loving You
And If I Stop . . .
Then Tell Me Just What
Will I Do


----------



## Dehydrated Water

I want you to love me. :'(


----------



## Sacrieur

Veracity said:


> You could do *better.*


:clap


----------



## Ventura

You are soooo unprofessional. :no


----------



## Valtron

WHAT. DO. YOU. WANT. WITH. ME?!

Am I just entertainment to you? Or do you have any intentions of ever furthering this? You disappear and then come back. I feel like you talk to me when there's nobody else. Like I'm some last resort. And of course, being the nice girl I am, I respond to you. Because I just can't be rude and ignore people. 

You are the most confusing person I have ever met.


----------



## jlscho03

To the guy I just met today, this one goes out to you...

"Woooo! You are one attractive man! And a gentleman, and generally look completely different than how I pictured you. And you apparently have extremely exquisite taste in your food and it probably couldn't work between us because I'm you're typical American burger and fries girl. Oh, and I'm sorry I might have freaked you out by saying we should try a duet sometime, or was that you? But, you know, we should totally try a duet together sometime. And yes, I just met you and only know three things about you, but I'm just REALLY desperate for a friend. I just really want a friend..."
​


----------



## AxeDroid

Please come back and tell me what you want me to do? I will do it even if you ask me to leave this site, I will do it just for you to be happy. Please, just be honest and tell me what you want because I feel that I am responsible and I hate feeling this way.


----------



## Odinn

I know you want me to get a job... but I am thinking of applying. It's the option I feel would support me best at this time, even if it enables my introversion...


----------



## SilentLyric

The only human that I enjoy hanging out with and doing nothing...I hope you are in my life as long as possible.


----------



## aquilla

Well at least I'm not hurting anyone, ok? The rest (including my feelings and all that nonsense ) is none of your bloody business


----------



## Odinn

...been my every thought and dream and...


----------



## laura024

I feel lonely every time you go to bed, like a piece of me has suddenly broken off and drifted away, only to return when we speak again.


----------



## RiversEdge

I remembered you are a cheater and was every since I met you. It kind of smoldered out most of my good memories and missing you. I still think we would have been good friends - but you were a real ******* in our relationship. -- you put me through so much and blamed me for it.
That's typical of a man who's in the wrong, they flip the blame back on you somehow.
But I know the truth.


----------



## Zatch

I want to talk to you, but... I feel like you never really want to. Our most recent conversations have always stopped so abruptly, and I'm too scared to revive them for the aforementioned reason; even when I get really concerned about you. :c


----------



## karenw

Get your kit off LOL


----------



## firestar

I wish it wasn't such a burden on you to communicate with me. 

The sad thing is, I can think of multiple people I could say that to.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

I don't like you. At all. Yeah, you're a nice person, but i don't have much respect for a girl who continues to flirt with my boyfriend even after being told he has a girlfriend.


----------



## TryingMara

You made me feel disposable.


----------



## Nitrogen

I need to stop being so envious of you...


----------



## In a Lonely Place

This is everything that is wrong with threads like this, snarky little attacks on forum members.

:blank

This thread should be deleted


----------



## renegade disaster

I rarely read this thread because its full of so much hostility, negativity and general sadness. i'll admit, i've contributed to it in the past but I have deleted a lot of what i've written afterwards.

the rules state that you can't write stuff about other forum members but I see that **** happen in here whenever I do look at this thread,sometimes its arguably about half of the posts and it usually goes unnoticed/unedited.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

renegade disaster said:


> I rarely read this thread because its full of so much hostility, negativity and general sadness. i'll admit, i've contributed to it in the past but I have deleted a lot of what i've written afterwards.
> 
> the rules state that you can't write stuff about other forum members but I see that **** happen in here whenever I do look at this thread,sometimes its arguably about half of the posts and it usually goes unnoticed/unedited.


This thread is the perfect vehicle for bit*hiness unfortunately and a small minority use it for just that.


----------



## renegade disaster

mark101 said:


> This thread is the perfect vehicle for bit*hiness unfortunately and a small minority use it for just that.


I dunno about a small minority...I think you're right about it being deleted though,it wouldn't be a bad idea.

it just seems so depressing wading through the comments on here. probably the best thing to do is to stop reading it altogether or report the stuff you see as rule breaking.


----------



## PandaBearx

I'm sorry for being over self conscious and constantly second guessing things , I know everyone hates me for it. I also know I overly apologize constantly for things that aren't my fault and people think it's weird and don't really understand why I'm apologizing in the first place so they'll get angry, and to be honest I don't know why I do it either? I think it's just that I don't want to make any mistakes by being something people don't like. I'm scared, I'm afarid of anyone hating me, or getting angry, or hurting me, like in the past for me not saying/doing the right things. Because in my house I'm wrong.......so I say I'm sorry as if on instinct.


----------



## Odinn

You'll always have a place in my heart, even if I don't have one in yours.
I never left....
I'll always be here for you... 
for when you need me.


----------



## Still Waters

I know I need to reign myself in,I can get annoying quick! It's just soooo difficult when I adore you so much!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

mark101 said:


> This is everything that is wrong with threads like this, snarky little attacks on forum members.
> 
> :blank
> 
> This thread should be deleted





renegade disaster said:


> I rarely read this thread because its full of so much hostility, negativity and general sadness. i'll admit, i've contributed to it in the past but I have deleted a lot of what i've written afterwards.
> 
> the rules state that you can't write stuff about other forum members but I see that **** happen in here whenever I do look at this thread,sometimes its arguably about half of the posts and it usually goes unnoticed/unedited.





mark101 said:


> This thread is the perfect vehicle for bit*hiness unfortunately and a small minority use it for just that.





renegade disaster said:


> I dunno about a small minority...I think you're right about it being deleted though,it wouldn't be a bad idea.
> 
> it just seems so depressing wading through the comments on here. probably the best thing to do is to stop reading it altogether or report the stuff you see as rule breaking.


I don't think they should delete this thread. I find interesting what people write sometimes, even people who write **** about other posters.

I do think it's great that you guys point out how cowardly and ****ing stupid doing that is.


----------



## mattmc

Just wanted you to know that I love them so
Just a part of me that I need you to see


----------



## CoastalSprite

You're such a beautiful person inside and out. Honestly I'm sorry if this offends you, and trust me I know there's more to you than appearance, but you are gorgeous. Simply beautiful and elegant, a perfect-looking woman! And you're so _sweet _and classy. Your hubby lucked out big time- beauty, brains, personality, character.

:heart


----------



## Ventura

I can't stand the look of your face. It makes me want to puke. uke 

ps. Go f**** yourself.


----------



## Sacrieur

mark101 said:


> This is everything that is wrong with threads like this, snarky little attacks on forum members.
> 
> :blank
> 
> This thread should be deleted


How do you know they were talking about someone on this forum?


----------



## Grog

I know nothing about everything sad


----------



## laura024

When I can't sleep at night, I stare at the empty side of my bed and wonder about the things I'd tell you if you were lying next to me.


----------



## Ventura

Why does this have to be so hard?
I miss you a lot :c


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Sacrieur said:


> How do you know they were talking about someone on this forum?


Well I would have quoted it for you but it seems to have been removed and my post has been edited with their quote removed :sus

Says it all really.


----------



## Sacrieur

mark101 said:


> Well I would have quoted it for you but it seems to have been removed and my post has been edited with their quote removed :sus
> 
> Says it all really.


I read the post, and there was nothing explicit.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Sacrieur said:


> I read the post, and there was nothing explicit.


So it's been removed by the mod team because?

I didn't report it.


----------



## Sacrieur

mark101 said:


> So it's been removed by the mod team because?
> 
> I didn't report it.


Because they wanted to, there was no certainty of any guilt.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Sacrieur said:


> Because they wanted to, there was no certainty of any guilt.


Ok well i will leave it there but other posters saw it and agreed, it was pretty obvious to be honest.

Also it wasn't just that poster, others do it.


----------



## Sacrieur

mark101 said:


> Ok well i will leave it there but other posters saw it and agreed, it was pretty obvious to be honest.
> 
> Also it wasn't just that poster, others do it.


But we can't actually prove anything, can we? I think that's the biggest part about SA is that when someone says something bad about someone (as often happens in this thread) people here will presume it's meant for them because of hypersensitivity.

Which is the reason Tehuti includes a disclaimer that she's not talking about a forumer.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Sacrieur said:


> But we can't actually prove anything, can we? I think that's the biggest part about SA is that when someone says something bad about someone (as often happens in this thread) people here will presume it's meant for them because of hypersensitivity.
> 
> Which is the reason Tehuti includes a disclaimer that she's not talking about a forumer.


It was about somebody on the forum because it said about people "posting" unless he was talking about a postman that posts his views through peoples letterbox's but that unlikely.

I'd told the guy to stop pissing people off on my thread a few hours before, seems i had to spell it out


----------



## Sacrieur

mark101 said:


> It was about somebody on the forum because it said about people "posting" unless he was talking about a postman that posts his views through peoples letterbox's but that unlikely.
> 
> I'd told the guy to stop pissing people off on my thread a few hours before, seems i had to spell it out


Circumstantial evidence.

There's room for reasonable doubt, and so nothing has been proven.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Sacrieur said:


> How do you know they were talking about someone on this forum?





mark101 said:


> Well I would have quoted it for you but it seems to have been removed and my post has been edited with their quote removed :sus
> 
> Says it all really.





Sacrieur said:


> I read the post, and there was nothing explicit.





mark101 said:


> So it's been removed by the mod team because?
> 
> I didn't report it.





Sacrieur said:


> Because they wanted to, there was no certainty of any guilt.





mark101 said:


> Ok well i will leave it there but other posters saw it and agreed, it was pretty obvious to be honest.
> 
> Also it wasn't just that poster, others do it.





Sacrieur said:


> But we can't actually prove anything, can we? I think that's the biggest part about SA is that when someone says something bad about someone (as often happens in this thread) people here will presume it's meant for them because of hypersensitivity.
> 
> Which is the reason Tehuti includes a disclaimer that she's not talking about a forumer.





mark101 said:


> It was about somebody on the forum because it said about people "posting" unless he was talking about a postman that posts his views through peoples letterbox's but that unlikely.
> 
> I'd told the guy to stop pissing people off on my thread a few hours before, seems i had to spell it out





Sacrieur said:


> Circumstantial evidence.
> 
> There's room for reasonable doubt, and so nothing has been proven.


You guys are funny.

There is always the possibility that he was talking about someone on some other forum or something like that. But Sacrietur, you gotta be ****ting me! He was obviously talking about someone here. In the short time I've been here I've seen it a bunch, and this was a clear case of it. Come on! If I hadn't read other posts of yours that prove otherwise, I'd think you're just trolling here.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> There is always the possibility that he was talking about someone on some other forum or something like that. But Sacrietur, you gotta be ****ting me! He was obviously talking about someone here. In the short time I've been here I've seen it a bunch, and this was a clear case of it. Come on! If I hadn't read other posts of yours that prove otherwise,


Thankyou, it was pretty obviously about me but I didn't report him as I thought it was a good example of what's wrong with threads like this.

Sacrietur is messing around I think or that guy was his buddy


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

mark101 said:


> Thankyou, it was pretty obviously about me but I didn't report him as I thought it was a good example of what's wrong with threads like this.
> 
> Sacrietur is messing around I think or that guy was his buddy


In which thread did he get pissed at you? I GOTZ TO KNOW!


----------



## renegade disaster

mark101 said:


> Thankyou, it was pretty obviously about me but I didn't report him as I thought it was a good example of what's wrong with threads like this.
> 
> Sacrietur is messing around I think or that guy was his buddy


I didn't realise it was about you as I didn't see any of the previous things that led up to it. it was obviously about someone on this forum though,that's clear for anyone to see.

I think the reason that this sort of thing isn't allowed isn't due to cowardice or that they think its wrong, people have a right to say what they like and people with sa frequently find that they have problems confronting others. its more that the mods don't want things to get out of control and they think that it would end up escalating problems, even if that doesn't occur or will go that far, mods will want to nip it in the bud.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

likeaspacemonkey said:


> In which thread did he get pissed at you? I GOTZ TO KNOW!


To be fair that thread is now locked and it's probably against the rules to be discussing moderation decisions.

I don't have a problem with him but I don't like seeing people dash across onto these types of threads to bad mouth people, just creates bad feeling.

If we use this thread and aren't aiming abusive comments at anyone here it wouldn't hurt to say who you are talking about to save paranoia and bad feeling being generated.


----------



## Jones of Hull

I think many asian women, especially Japanese women, are so physically beautiful and sexually attractive. Is this what they call a 'fetish'? I am living alone here in little old England with my two cats (hint, hint, hint, hint). Sorry. Forgive me. I know it is not a dating site.

Jones


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Jones of Hull said:


> I think many asian women, especially Japanese women, are so physically beautiful and sexually attractive. Is this what they call a 'fetish'? I am living alone here in little old England with my two cats (hint, hint, hint, hint). Sorry. Forgive me. I know it is not a dating site.
> 
> Jones


Well, if I was a sexy Japanese woman I'd totally go for you!

Don't know if fetish, it's more like a thing for asian women. I have a thing for redheads. And emo-looking chicks. An badass looking chicks. Ok I'll stop now.


----------



## Jones of Hull

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Well, if I was a sexy Japanese woman I'd totally go for you!
> 
> Don't know if fetish, it's more like a thing for asian women. I have a thing for redheads. And emo-looking chicks. An badass looking chicks. Ok I'll stop now.


I've got a bit of a thing for 'latina' women as well but, like yourself, better not go any further. It might take me into deep or choppy waters.

Jones


----------



## Jones of Hull

hint hint hint hint hint hint, etc


----------



## Jones of Hull

As soon as I've offloaded this confession, this ad has popped up with all these incredibly beautiful asian women on it. I think they must be telepathically tapping into my thoughts.
Jones


----------



## vanilla90

I. Am. Crazy.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Here's hoping that you'll find someone better than me. 

I regretted it, as soon as I said it.


----------



## tehuti88

If this is what I think it's about (actually I think it's about a lot more since you've got a lot going on, but I suspect this is part of it), I think you had a much bigger impact on her than you believe. Not everyone can be saved and when we're stuck in a horrible rut it's difficult to express our gratitude sometimes but I do believe your support meant/means a lot to her. And to me too.

(This *is* aimed at someone I'm in touch with. Somebody I should be in more touch with honestly.)

And also all you guys up there arguing about this thread, *I like you all* and wish you'd stop arguing, c'mon now.

Yes, you, you, you, and you. :twak


----------



## Equity

You don't seem to care about anything I do or have done.


----------



## Parsnip

I should have never let my anxiety get in the way, I'm sorry.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

tehuti88 said:


> If this is what I think it's about (actually I think it's about a lot more since you've got a lot going on, but I suspect this is part of it), I think you had a much bigger impact on her than you believe. Not everyone can be saved and when we're stuck in a horrible rut it's difficult to express our gratitude sometimes but I do believe your support meant/means a lot to her. And to me too.
> 
> (This *is* aimed at someone I'm in touch with. Somebody I should be in more touch with honestly.)
> 
> *And also all you guys up there arguing about this thread, I like you all and wish you'd stop arguing, c'mon now.
> 
> Yes, you, you, you, and you. :twak*


We weren't arguing, constructive conversation I thought 

You're ok too tehuti.


----------



## mattmc

Kanfusuuruq said:


> You don't seem to care about anything I do or have done.


Your avatar is really quite lovely.


----------



## lightlizzie

Why you always say no, why you always can't make it? I always be there for you. Now I feel like I'm just a genie to you, who you can summon anytime you want!!

Are you happy now making me feel so worthless!! I might done something bad in the past that deserve me this kind of punishments. Karma is there, what goes around will come around. I see you one day will cry over me too...

Good bye!


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Dear Former Best Friend of 13 or However Many Years It Has Been Now:

If you haven't already been able to tell, our friendship has expired and I have made absolutely zero attempts to carry on my usual charade of giving a damn enough to fix it. For this, I am deeply sorry. And though it may stroke your self-inflated ego to know that my life is mostly a random smattering of boredom, restlessness and confusion please do not confuse my current state of affairs as a consequence of us not being around each other anymore because it was like that even when we were living together. I am like this *because* we lived together. The truth of the matter is that I moved primarily to escape you and your smothering ways. Despite still being neck deep in the cesspool that is my depression and anxiety, I no longer have to worry about you constantly barging into my room when I have it closed for a reason. I no longer have to operate on "You-time" because I no longer live in "You-World". I don't have to pretend to listen to your same old boring thrice recycled gossip nor be dragged into any of your ridiculous insecurity driven conquests. I am finally my own person...sole and separate. You cannot leech off of my life accomplishments if I'm not there for you to see them. You cannot benefit from my years of hard work nor bribe me to help you pass it off as your own. I no longer have to hear you mock the people I like or the activities I enjoy, and believe it or not, I know you secretly hate the fact that I actually have the guts to be what you only dream of being. You have always been jealous of me, but you've kept it fairly hidden until recently. I was lucky to get away when I did because our friendship had long ago turned toxic. I was miserable every year that we lived together...slowly watching my identity be snuffed out by your tendency to just steamroll over other people's ideals and opinions. You profess to be holier than thou, but surely one day you'll realize otherwise, right? Maybe some time between losing your last friend and---oh, right...I guess you should be realizing that now. Well...whether you do or don't I'm taking "me" back. And when I beat all these demons, and trust me I will, I greatly hope to be one of the people you spend your lonely nights searching on Google because only then will I know I'm back to where I started: happy, carefree, creative, beautiful, successful and oblivious of other people's desires to tear me down. After all, you only do it to people who have something to say for their lives....oh, unless you think you're world's better than they are. Good luck with that kind of attitude.


----------



## Sacrieur

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> There is always the possibility that he was talking about someone on some other forum or something like that. But Sacrietur, you gotta be ****ting me! He was obviously talking about someone here. In the short time I've been here I've seen it a bunch, and this was a clear case of it. Come on! If I hadn't read other posts of yours that prove otherwise, I'd think you're just trolling here.


Obviously.

Except that bit where he might be.

I forgot the bit where if someone walks into your house wet it means it's definitely raining outside. Oh wait that's right, no it doesn't.

Sure, it probably was, but you don't know and it makes me laugh to say that you do.

---

Sorry Tehuti, you know I can't quit.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Sacrieur said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Except that bit where he might be.


Yep the doubt remains  Except


Sacrieur said:


> I forgot the bit where if someone walks into your house wet it means it's definitely raining outside. Oh wait that's right, no it doesn't.


instead of the wet person walking in the house, I say the blood covered guy in the hotel room with a hammer in his hand and the dead hooker. There is still doubt. But you can see what happened there


----------



## Zatch

This is instilling me with all sorts of uneasiness.


----------



## Charmander

Your humongous ego isn't as attractive as you think it is.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yep the doubt remains  Except
> 
> instead of the wet person walking in the house, I say the blood covered guy in the hotel room with a hammer in his hand and the dead hooker. There is still doubt. But you can see what happened there


I think this is much closer to what goes on here :yes


----------



## diamondheart89

What is going on here?


----------



## In a Lonely Place

diamondheart89 said:


> What is going on here?


Long story 

My original post containing the evidence was strangely edited by elves so we no longer know what we are talking about.

:con


----------



## Etherealx

It's been so many months since you told me you loved me.


----------



## Zatch

Ugh. I am a wreck. I can't keep doing this to people.

Just be okay.


----------



## probably offline

Break up with your girlfriend and become my best friend again D:


----------



## Sacrieur

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yep the doubt remains  Except
> 
> instead of the wet person walking in the house, I say the blood covered guy in the hotel room with a hammer in his hand and the dead hooker. There is still doubt. But you can see what happened there


It's nothing like that and you're not seeing things clearly. There were no details about the forum or poster in the message.

All that you have is that this poster was in an argument in a previous thread. You then use this to incriminate him despite assuming it. You can't deductively prove that the forum post was about someone from this forum short of an admission of guilt.

What you have is circumstantial evidence that simply leads the aforementioned only as a possibility. You're passing this off as "C'mon, he definitely did it."

Your arguments wouldn't hold up in court and they're just as invalid here.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

I wish somebody would quit going on and on flogging a dead horse.

.

.see what i did there?


----------



## nubly

Please be quiet. I have a lot of work to do. You have a lot of work to do. So shut up and get to work.


----------



## mattmc

I'm anxious to spend this much time with you. I love you, but the longer you're around me, especially in a concentrated amount of time, the less sure I am you'll keep loving me.


----------



## Sacrieur

I do love winning.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

You are delusional and more importantly you are wrong.


----------



## Sacrieur

mark101 said:


> You are delusional and more importantly you are wrong.


I am a logician, actually.

Your logic is faulty and I tried my best to point it out without sounding academic, but I can break out the nitty gritty details if need be.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

You're obviously uneducated in spite of constantly trying to sound smart, and your blog is full of horrendous **** excuses for "poetry."


----------



## Noll

you're overrated


----------



## Jones

Thread closed. There have been previous warnings of thread closure. Will discuss this with other admins


----------

